# AMD Phenom II X3 700 Series OC Club



## Willhemmens

*AMD Phenom II X3 700 Series OC Club*

This thread is not only about OC, it's a Club too, default results welcome.

The 700 Series are wonder chips from AMD, so lets exploit the OC'ing potential & see what stable combinations we can get from this community.
This thread is also full of tech support, if you need any help With your AMD based pc, we will happily help!

*- CPU-Z Validation is required.*

Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.
*
Format*:
_
- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling_
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation

*RANK CHART*
.
 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rH3NgyH1WmOs7zJeVmNvGCQ&w=160&h=2300 Google Spreadsheet

The older Excel based spread sheet is still available HERE.

What we think we've learned (so far):

These Cpu's like lower temps much more than higher voltage's.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Reference Reviews*:

[NEOSEEKER]AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition Review & Overclocking

[IXBT LABS]AMD Phenom II X3 720 / X4 810 / X4 920 Processors

[LEGIT REVIEWS]AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE and Phenom II X4 810 Processors

[TRUSTED REVIEWS]AMD Phenom II X4 810 and X3 720 BE

[OCC]AMD Phenom II 720 and 810 AM3 Review

[BENCHMARK REVIEWS]AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE Black Edition AM3 CPU

[GURU 3D]AMD Phenom II X4 810 and X3 720BE review (AM3)

[XBIT]Intel Core 2 Duo Threatened: AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition CPU Review

[DRIVER HEAVEN]AMD Phenom 2 X4 810/ X3 720 BE

[BIT-TECH]AMD Phenom II 810, 805, 720 & 710 AM3 CPUs

[ANANDTECH]The Phenom II X4 810 & X3 720: AMD Gets DDR3 But Doesn't Need It

[LEGIT REVIEWS]AMD Phenom II 810 & 720 BE Processor Dry Ice Overclocking

[TOMS HARDWARE]AMD Overclocking Returns: Phenom X3 720

[BJORN3D]Phenom 2 X4 940 BE, X4 810 & X3 720 BE

[[H] ENTHUSIAST]Phenom II Gets Affordable with DDR3 & AM3

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*PHP Code For Sig's*:

Code:


Code:


[CODE][b][center][url=http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-720-oc.html][B]!!~AMD Phenom II X3 700 Series OC Club~!![/B][/url][/center][/b]

[/CODE]*!!~AMD Phenom II X3 700 Series OC Club~!!*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
CPU Specifications can be found HERE.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Rawz, Duke and I have agreed to transfer the thread over to me.

Is this ok with all of you?

I will continue updating, helping and keeping this tread alive!


----------



## RawZ

Format:
_
- Clock Speed - *3800.19*
- Bus xMulti - *200.01 x19*
- RAM Speed - *1066Mhz*
- Vcore - *1.5v*
- HT Link - *1000*
- Motherboard - *Asus M2N68*
- Chipset - *nForce 560*
- CPU Cooling - *Xigmatek S1283*_

- *CPU-Z Validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525643


----------



## Diplomacy

- Clock Speed - 3359MHz
- Bus xMulti - 210 x16
- RAM Speed - 840Mhz
- Vcore - 1.425v
*- NB 2100MHz*
- HT Link - 1679MHz
- Motherboard - Biostar TA790GX A2+
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Sunbeam CCF

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525258

Northbridge speed should be listed.


----------



## nemesis82

- Clock Speed - 3.7
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x18.5
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.575
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset - AMD SB750
- CPU Cooling - ZeroTherm BTF90 w/ OCZ Freeze Idle: 29 Load: 45
CPUz Validation


----------



## RawZ

**updated**


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

when i get home ill throw my list into the mix.


----------



## flak4

- Clock Speed - 3300 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.4 x 16.5
- RAM Speed - 1066MHz
- Vcore - 1.47V
- HT Link - 2004 MHz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP
- Chipset - AMD 780G/SB700
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Shuriken with Scythe Kaze 100mm

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527071

I need a new board.


----------



## mxthunder

2000 x18=3600MHZ

HT: 1600mhz (highest option on mobo)
NB: 2400mhz
NBv 1.3V
CPUv 1.5125V

24H prime stable with all 4 cores enabled

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527122


----------



## Willhemmens

- 200 X 18.5=3700Mhz
- 18.5
- 1066
- 1.5125
- HT - 2000Mhz
- NB - 2200Mhz
- Chipset - 780G
- Zalman CNPS9700










I've hit 4.0Ghz, not stablly though.
Why wont cpuz validate my overclock? Even at stock 2.8ghz it rejects it.


----------



## nirianto

Please add me:

- Clock Speed: 3700Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 18.5
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz
- Vcore: 1.5v
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: Jetway HA-07 Ultra
- Chipset: 790Gx + SB750
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek S1283

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525386


----------



## RawZ

***updated***


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Go ahead and add me to the list.

- Clock Speed - 3500mhz
- Bus xMulti - 250 x 14
- RAM Speed - 832
- Vcore - 1.51v
- HT Link - 2500mhz effective
- Motherboard - m2n-sli deluxe (am2)
- Chipset - nforce 570
- CPU Cooling - xigmatek s1284ee


----------



## CptMorgans

Just for starters:

- Clock Speed - 3612
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x18
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15-22
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 2000
- NB - 2000
- Motherboard - Asus M4A79 Deluxe
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Sunbeam Core-Contact

CPU-Z - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528606



Note:-
I can run it at 3.5Ghz on stock volts, passing all stress tests, prime95, OCCT etc. Seems like this is the sweet point for me.
3.7Ghz regardless of Volts just wont pass on Prime95, it will pass OCCT though.
Going to focus on the NB now


----------



## Staol

- Clock Speed - 3800.00
- Bus xMulti - 200.00 x19
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - GIGABYTE-GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek S1283

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528671


----------



## nemesis82

staol are you stable with that?


----------



## Staol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesis82*


staol are you stable with that?


Pass an hour prime only, stable with other applications and games without crashing.
After an hour prime I got BSOD with 1.55v; however I have set voltage 1.6v to pass 3 hour prime.


----------



## nemesis82

thats what i thought using OCCT you would fail in 30 mins







i just dont like the idea of 1.6v+ lol not till i get a fan for my mofset and nb


----------



## Staol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesis82*


thats what i thought using OCCT you would fail in 30 mins







i just dont like the idea of 1.6v+ lol not till i get a fan for my mofset and nb










I agree, I dont like 1.6v+ on my CPU and motherboard either. That is something weird with 720BE, after 3 hours prime with 1.6v the CPU temperature only goes to 38c, seems unusual compare with others.

BTW, I don't think you need to get a fan for mofset and nb, after 3 hours prime with 1.6v, it is hot when I touched the heatsink but not as hot as can burn my fingers.


----------



## nemesis82

my mosfet get pretty hot







increased nb .1 and vid .25... my temps reach [email protected] and [email protected] then again my room is pretty hot lol thanks to the military barracks air system lol... wonder if theres any 720 user on water cooler


----------



## CptMorgans

For Staol & Nemesis,

Handy info above guys. During the last day of testing I've just never felt comfortable going above 1.55 on the cpu. What would you guys be happy running it at all the time? I just keep thinking that 3.5Ghz @ 1.4v for me seems good enough. To get any higher I really have to crank up the voltage and feel like I am just overly stressing the system. I'm fairly new at all this and would be interested in your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## RawZ

I would recomend if using anything more than 1.5v on the Vcore, go WC'ing. 1.5v is pushing it and you'll need one of teh top air coolers. 1.6v and above and it's time for a WC'd system. 3.8Ghz seems to be the very most this chip can do (on air) which is great - 1Ghz OC. 3.6 being the average stable OC for most is still really good for an AMD chip.

@ Staol - Whats you most stable OC. If your said you BSOD on 3.8 W/ 1.55v it won't count. How did 1.6v go for you, BSOD again?


----------



## Staol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
I would recomend if using anything more than 1.5v on the Vcore, go WC'ing. 1.5v is pushing it and you'll need one of teh top air coolers. 1.6v and above and it's time for a WC'd system. 3.8Ghz seems to be the very most this chip can do (on air) which is great - 1Ghz OC. 3.6 being the average stable OC for most is still really good for an AMD chip.

@ Staol - Whats you most stable OC. If your said you BSOD on 3.8 W/ 1.55v it won't count. How did 1.6v go for you, BSOD again?

Did I just said I pass 3 hours prime with 1.6v? 3.8 W/1.55v is for an hour prime only, I got BSOD after an hour prime.
Temperature is not a problem with AM3 CPU, I never go up 40'c after 3 hours prime test with an $30 air cooler.


----------



## RawZ

I presumed you meant that you got to 3Hrs and then it BSOD like the 1Hr test.


----------



## nirianto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Staol* 
Did I just said I pass 3 hours prime with 1.6v? 3.8 W/1.55v is for an hour prime only, I got BSOD after an hour prime.
Temperature is not a problem with AM3 CPU, I never go up 40'c after 3 hours prime test with an $30 air cooler.

Be extra careful with the cpu temp on this x3 chip. I have read that some monitoring software reads 10C below the actual. What software did u use to monitor the temp?

I know that AOD, coretemp, OCCT, HWmonitor don't report the accurate temp. I have to rely on the cpu temp led display on my board.


----------



## Pao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


Be extra careful with the cpu temp on this x3 chip. I have read that some monitoring software reads 10C below the actual. What software did u use to monitor the temp?

I know that AOD, coretemp, OCCT, HWmonitor don't report the accurate temp. I have to rely on the cpu temp led display on my board.


Nirianto,
Very interesting if true. Do you have any sources for where you may have read this at?

Thanks.


----------



## nemesis82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CptMorgans*


For Staol & Nemesis,

Handy info above guys. During the last day of testing I've just never felt comfortable going above 1.55 on the cpu. What would you guys be happy running it at all the time? I just keep thinking that 3.5Ghz @ 1.4v for me seems good enough. To get any higher I really have to crank up the voltage and feel like I am just overly stressing the system. I'm fairly new at all this and would be interested in your opinions. Thanks.


3.6 is the most optimal setting for 720BE







it requires 1.525 vcore or less... i wouldnt suggest to go over 1.55vcore unless you have a good air cooler or just crazy enough or 300 dollars to spare just incase you burn your cpu







about stressing the system well it will take more than that to burn out your system







me i run my system [email protected] and i can run [email protected] but thats too much for me @ air







its been proven that amd Ph2 loves cooler temps than voltage and yes just to be safe add 10 [email protected] your actual temps


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


- 200 X 18.5=3700Mhz
- 18.5
- 1066
- 1.5125
- HT - 2000Mhz
- NB - 2200Mhz
- Chipset - 780G
- Zalman CNPS9700










I've hit 4.0Ghz, not stablly though.
Why wont cpuz validate my overclock? Even at stock 2.8ghz it rejects it.


I know this is the obvious answer but are you using version 1.5?


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


Nirianto,
Very interesting if true. Do you have any sources for where you may have read this at?

Thanks.


I read this a week ago on a different thread. But I can assure you that most of the time, my cpu temp led display on the mobo will report 10C higher than what the AOD, coretemp, HWmonitor does. Everest will give you the correct cpu temp but not the core cpu temp. The core cpu temp is about 8-10C lower. My Jetway mobo also comes with a monitoring software and it gives exactly what the led display does.

I don't know which one is the actual temp, but to be safe I will always take the higher one.

Threads that discuss the inaccurate temp reading:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/47...questions.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/47...0-rocks-2.html


----------



## DarthElvis

- Clock Speed - 3700MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x18.5
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- NB 2400MHz
- HT Link - 1800MHz
- Motherboard - Asus M3A79-T
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Sunbeam CCF

- CPU-Z Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527953


----------



## nemesis82

i need help doing this test about HT link and its performance... since everyone has a 720BE







i have 2000 HT link and i cannot raise it any higher but once i lowered it my scores drop 3dmark06 @3.6
HT [email protected] 2000 3dmark06 13960 6012 5759 CPU: 4327
HT [email protected] 1800 3dmark06 13584 5909 5651 CPU: 4056


----------



## RawZ

Lol i don't even have that option on my Â£40 board lol. All i had to do was jump to 1.5v and multi to x19 and volia. Not had a problem yet.

@ Pao, i had a 7750BE before this and Everest, Core Temp etc etc (any monitoring app) read the same value of my 7750 reading 15.C idle & 30ish C load. However i went into Bios and actually on idle it was at 30C. AMD chips are crap to temp monitor using apps. Right now @ 3.8 on my 720BE, idle is around 30.C but Bios measures it at around 35C.


----------



## RawZ

**updated**


----------



## CptMorgans

Another update this time ref HT Link (stock 2000Mhz) and NB frequency (stock 2000Mhz).

With the system at a stable 3.4Ghz on stock volts, 2000Mhz HT & *2000*Mhz NB I ran memory tests in Everest as follows;

3dMark06 also scored approx 13800points.

With the system at a stable 3.4Ghz on stock volts, 2000Mhz HT & *2600*Mhz NB I ran memory tests in Everest again as follows;

3dMark06 again scored approx 13800points.

Note:- I tried the HT Link @ 2200 & 2400Mhz and it made no significant change to my scores, infact 3dmark06 score exactly the same!

In summary when raising the NB frequency I returned good memory / L3 cache performance gains. 3dMark06 showed no change.


----------



## nemesis82

did you match the HT link with the NB frequency? logan gave me this link and edumucated my self







http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=get...62&articID=909 its a good link...


----------



## CptMorgans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesis82*


did you match the HT link with the NB frequency? logan gave me this link and edumucated my self







http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=get...62&articID=909 its a good link...


Just tried HT Link & NB @ 2400Mhz, no improvements in benchmarks. Have left my system at HT 2000Mhz NB 2400Mhz.


----------



## TheFoister

Mine is running on water.

I used the system for a week at 3.75ghz (15x250, Vcore: 1.5, CPU load temp 33 degrees Celsius) which was my top stable. (stress tested using OCCT)

For now, I prefer not to increase the Vcore any further.

Than after a while I realised that gaming scores are not much better when compared to scores of 3.675ghz level (15x240, Vcore: 1.46, CPU load temp 31) (this is likely because my gpus' are the new bottleneck). So I'm going with that now.

I'll post my CPU-Z validation as soon as I get home.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesis82*


my mosfet get pretty hot







increased nb .1 and vid .25... my temps reach [email protected] and [email protected] then again my room is pretty hot lol thanks to the military barracks air system lol... wonder if theres any 720 user on water cooler


----------



## TheFoister

- Clock Speed - 3.675
- Bus xMulti - 245 x 15
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.456
- HT Link - 1225
- Motherboard - Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe
- Chipset - Nvidia 590
- CPU Cooling - Custom Liquid Cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529858

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


Mine is running on water.

I used the system for a week at 3.75ghz (15x250, Vcore: 1.5, CPU load temp 33 degrees Celsius) which was my top stable. (stress tested using OCCT)

For now, I prefer not to increase the Vcore any further.

Than after a while I realised that gaming scores are not much better when compared to scores of 3.675ghz level (15x240, Vcore: 1.46, CPU load temp 31) (this is likely because my gpus' are the new bottleneck). So I'm going with that now.

I'll post my CPU-Z validation as soon as I get home.


----------



## CptMorgans

Small update, settled on the following settings for day to day running.

- Clock Speed - 3512
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x 17.5
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15-22
- Vcore - 1.325v
- HT Link - 2000
- NB - 2400
- Motherboard - Asus M4A79 Deluxe
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Sunbeam Core-Contact
- Ati Catalyst 9.3
- Windows XP

GPU @ 675/1093 gives me 3dmark06 score *13800*.
SM 2.0 5315
SM 3.0 6295
CPU 4285

Would be interested to hear what others are getting.

Temps are good across the board, I'm very happy.


----------



## elito

man idk why i even bother getting the 720 and not the 710, why? because..i oc'ed with simply the default multipler (14x) sigh* maybe i should get rid of this and get a 710 huh? mine could definitely oc to 3.8 as it posts and boots into windows at [email protected] 1.475/ 1.5ish but did not stress it - probbaly not stable.


----------



## test tube

Try playing with the FSB more. You should be able to get the chip a little higher with a higher FSB.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Try playing with the FSB more. You should be able to get the chip a little higher with a higher FSB.


trust me..i mainly OC via fsb. this is why i said i left oc'ing on default multy. currently stressing @ 3.74 we'll see how it goes.


----------



## test tube

I meant in general, most people here are just doing it via the multiplier. My 940BE seems to like FSBs of around 260mhz.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
I meant in general, most people here are just doing it via the multiplier. My 940BE seems to like FSBs of around 260mhz.

my can take 260-270 and possibly more if i apply more volts..but i dont feel comfortable working with 1.475V 24/7, even tho load temps were only 34-36C. just that i feel its way too above the "healthy" mark....


----------



## northbayvallejo

- Clock Speed - 3800.19
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x19
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz 5.5.5.15.2T
- Vcore - 1.535v
- HT Link - 1000
- Motherboard - Biostar TA790GX 128M
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek S1283

*CPUZ Validator* - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=531132


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *northbayvallejo*


- Clock Speed - 3800.19
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x19
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz 5.5.5.15.2T
- Vcore - 1.535v
- HT Link - 1000
- Motherboard - Biostar TA790GX 128M
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek S1283

*CPUZ Validator* - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=531132


yours stable or just bootable? and i really wouldnt run it 24/7 on 1.535, but seems like the ultimate max is 1.55 on these chips..but that's just me ofcourse.


----------



## dr papadakalis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


yours stable or just bootable? and i really wouldnt run it 24/7 on 1.535, but seems like the ultimate max is 1.55 on these chips..but that's just me ofcourse.


really? i'm running it on 1.616v 24/7... then again i am on water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525377

oh can i be added? i'll fill in the details in a few, right now i am a bit busy


----------



## nemesis82

nice papadakalis... can you oc above 3.8? i can run mine at 3.8 but im iffy about my 1.625 vcore and the air cooler that i have lol...


----------



## nemesis82

okie i unlocked my 4th core with out doing occt because for some odd reason it keeps on crashing no matter what voltage i have it on lol... unless someone can help me with ACC settings heres my score with x4 3.4 3dmark06 14329 cpu 5080
cpuz Validation


----------



## elito

- 3724.4Mhz 
- 266 x14
- 1064Mhz
- 1.475
- *2128*
- MA-790XUD4P
-790X
- HDT S1283
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=531704
4hour+ prime95.


----------



## dansi

hey do u guys test with OCCT or P95? i am hearing OCCT 3.0 is a better stress test.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dansi* 
hey do u guys test with OCCT or P95? i am hearing OCCT 3.0 is a better stress test.

there is no better stress test, and actually these 3 are very similar to eachother, as they all basically branched off P95 stressing methods..theres also Orthos.


----------



## nemesis82

i like occt better than prime thats why i just deleted prime because it will take about 6 hours for prime to figure out somethings wrong with your OC lol so i just use OCCT with auto 1h you can pretty much figure out if youre stable or not then if you fail in the next 3 hours of occt you will just need a little tweaking or cpu getting too hot... yeah just use occt i think of prime as a cheat for stability


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesis82* 
i like occt better than prime thats why i just deleted prime because it will take about 6 hours for prime to figure out somethings wrong with your OC lol so i just use OCCT with auto 1h you can pretty much figure out if youre stable or not then if you fail in the next 3 hours of occt you will just need a little tweaking or cpu getting too hot... yeah just use occt i think of prime as a cheat for stability









how do you feel about running @ 1.575 24/7? isnt that a big too high/ unhealthy for the chip? i mean the temps on these chips are amazing...and i just took ur 3rd place sorry bro. =/


----------



## nemesis82

uhhh lol oc for me means squeezing every single mhz out of my money... i dont care about being the fastest chip in the world... doing a database so people can reference to and hopefully will help other people with their oc... i dont see why you replied like that with my view of OCCT and prime95 lol???


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesis82* 
uhhh lol oc for me means squeezing every single mhz out of my money... i dont care about being the fastest chip in the world... doing a database so people can reference to and hopefully will help other people with their oc... i dont see why you replied like that with my view of OCCT and prime95 lol???

nono, it was just a joke. lol. yes ofcourse all of our' oc's are for references ofcourse.


----------



## dr papadakalis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesis82* 
nice papadakalis... can you oc above 3.8? i can run mine at 3.8 but im iffy about my 1.625 vcore and the air cooler that i have lol...

i have gotten it to 3.9, but nothing stable yet. i am thinkin about upping the vcore but i'm a little bit anxious about it now... i'm getting up in like 1.6 and i haven't done that since i had my e2220 at 3.6.... 50% oc, but it was HOT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesis82* 
okie i unlocked my 4th core with out doing occt because for some odd reason it keeps on crashing no matter what voltage i have it on lol... unless someone can help me with ACC settings heres my score with x4 3.4 3dmark06 14329 cpu 5080
cpuz Validation

i get 3dmark scores higher than you with my 720 with a higher clock... the fourth core isn't really stable at all and after i got a screenshot of me with it reading 4 cores i quickly disabled it again. really you should just try for a higher oc.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
there is no better stress test, and actually these 3 are very similar to eachother, as they all basically branched off P95 stressing methods..theres also Orthos.

LinX/IntelBurnTest tests to be more gruesome than these, at least in terms of sheer processor load/heat.


----------



## nemesis82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr papadakalis*


i get 3dmark scores higher than you with my 720 with a higher clock... the fourth core isn't really stable at all and after i got a screenshot of me with it reading 4 cores i quickly disabled it again. really you should just try for a higher oc.


uhhh look at the validation it should say 4x64/64/512 no need for screen shots... ive never seen a higher cpu score than 4800 on 720BE... probably you can... can you please post a 3dmark06 public link with your x3... i mean im really curious now... im thinking of changing to am3 mobo soon thats why im asking... kinda hard with all talk no proof to compare my new am3/ddr3 combo in may...


----------



## elito

this is out of topic..but uh, i since my OC ive always wondered why the hell do i get such lower scores on the mem. read test in EVEREST, 3rd place(5.0 version - latest) getting beat by that 6400+ x2 blackedition, so i went into bios and tried GANGED mem mode instead and BOOM! i got 750 points more from the original and yea just wanted to share that, maybe everest is a single threaded app tahts why? but either way, i cant really see the difference with my own eyes eitehr in ganged or unganged, but ill stick with ganged for now since these numbers are higher in ganged mode.


----------



## zmyth770

Nice Systems Everyone, Wait till i get my system up and running next month and ill see wha i can do for you all


----------



## Altimax98

Ive got some help i need. My 720 is very very unstable at overclocking. Ive tried using amd overdrive and it will be unstable at 3.1ghz. It doesnt mess with the voltages but will mess with the multiplier and reference clock.

But the biggest problem i have is if I run my 720 with ACC on anything but 'per core' or 'all cores' it wont finish booting before it locks. I dont get it, what am I doing wrong?? Im new to overclocking and dont want to screw something up. If someone could get me what i should change the settings to, to OC to 3.2 id be very happy staying at that clock.


----------



## test tube

You have to raise the voltage to get a decent overclock.

Try this:
VID: 1.4500v
FSB: 200mhz
CPU Multiplier: 18x (3600mhz)

Phenom IIs has ACC on board. Leave that setting on either off or auto.


----------



## Stash9876

I've never OC'd before so I've got a few questions about OC'ing my 720. I'm using AMD Overdrive and I want to start out simple by just increasing the multi as much as possible without raising the voltage. Under the performance control tab, Select All Cores is checked, but each of the 3 cores shows a different multi (core0=10.5, core1=14, core2=4). Is that normal or are they all supposed to be the same?


----------



## mxthunder

I would ditch the AMD overdrive and do it through the BIOS. They should all have the same multi, unless CnQ is enabled or some such thing. Check your settings in BIOS.


----------



## dr papadakalis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesis82* 
uhhh look at the validation it should say 4x64/64/512 no need for screen shots... ive never seen a higher cpu score than 4800 on 720BE... probably you can... can you please post a 3dmark06 public link with your x3... i mean im really curious now... im thinking of changing to am3 mobo soon thats why im asking... kinda hard with all talk no proof to compare my new am3/ddr3 combo in may...


nevermind, was looking at overall score instead of cpu only sir sorry


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
I would ditch the AMD overdrive and do it through the BIOS. They should all have the same multi, *unless CnQ is enabled or some such thing*. Check your settings in BIOS.

That could be the issue, where do I disable it? I didn't see any options for CoolNQuiet in the BIOS.


----------



## elito

dont worry, its there should be called "k8 cool n quiet" or k10 cnq..


----------



## buster2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stash9876* 
That could be the issue, where do I disable it? I didn't see any options for CoolNQuiet in the BIOS.

The option for CoolNQuiet should be in the power settings of your bio's.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
You have to raise the voltage to get a decent overclock.

Try this:
VID: 1.4500v
FSB: 200mhz
CPU Multiplier: 18x (3600mhz)

Phenom IIs has ACC on board. Leave that setting on either off or auto.

Well Id like to try that OC but ive got two issues. First is my computer tends lock on boot on dead stock settings. I cant figure out why.

2: Ive got like 3 voltage settings in my bios. Which am i looking for. And what settings do i want for a 3.3 or 3.4 OC?


----------



## test tube

Your RAM possibly isn't volted enough, or the CPU isn't, or both.

You want the CPU voltage ID. It should be set to auto.

3.3ghz is 16.5x
3.4ghz is 17x

VCore required is probably 1.35-1.50v. You'd have to try out progressively higher voltages to see what works stable for you, all processors are unique.


----------



## Altimax98

I bumped my Voltages to about 1.3 and FSB is at 200 and Multiplier is at 16x. Im steady at about 3210ghz. If it stays stable ill prob venture little more. But for now its fine. Im still a little scared about overclocking my baby. lol.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


I bumped my Voltages to about 1.3 and FSB is at 200 and Multiplier is at 16x. Im steady at about 3210ghz. If it stays stable ill prob venture little more. But for now its fine. Im still a little scared about overclocking my baby. lol.


1.3?? whats there to worry? you got plenty more to go! 1.325 is default voltage on these chips..and max safe is 1.55... but 1.5 for 24/7 id recommend.


----------



## arekieh

can u add a section for wether people were able to unlcok it or not? Mine unlocks havent seriously overclocked yet


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


dont worry, its there should be called "k8 cool n quiet" or k10 cnq..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *buster2010*


The option for CoolNQuiet should be in the power settings of your bio's.


I've checked and double checked, couldn't find anything called cool n quiet. No mention of it in my manual either. I did find another thread about the same issue, but the answers varied:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l-n-quiet.html
One said Foxconn called it CPU Smart Fan and System Smart Fan Functions and the other said it was called Power Now. Anyone have an answer?


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


1.3?? whats there to worry? you got plenty more to go! 1.325 is default voltage on these chips..and max safe is 1.55... but 1.5 for 24/7 id recommend.


VCore max on the 720BE is 1.4250v

Probably won't kill it going a little over though

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...=&f8=&f9=&f10=


----------



## Altimax98

Ok Ive safely benchmarked and stability tested at 3.610 1.45v, 18x multiplier.

I do the testing in AMD overdrive, then set settings to default and now rebooting into bios to change it there. If all goes well ill be back in a few mins.


----------



## test tube

Are you using stock cooling? Try to make sure your temperatures stay under 60C-ish.


----------



## Altimax98

Haha, anything but.

Ive got a Zaleman 9700nt, My case is a thermaltake armor (incredible air flow). Ive got 4 120mm fans. 2 in front, 1 upper exhaust, 1 rear exhaust, 4 80mm fans in the back all running 73cfm.

lol. Im running 25c Idle and about 32c during benchmark.









Stock I ran 24c during a benchmark. My ambient temps are 24.6c.

and you can hear it across the house. LOLZ


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stash9876*


I've checked and double checked, couldn't find anything called cool n quiet. No mention of it in my manual either. I did find another thread about the same issue, but the answers varied:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l-n-quiet.html
One said Foxconn called it CPU Smart Fan and System Smart Fan Functions and the other said it was called Power Now. Anyone have an answer?


Issue resolved. Foxconn calls Cool n Quiet Power Now, but thanks to those who pointed out that CnQ was the issue. Now that my multis all read the same, I assume I just increase it as much as I can and see what's stable, right?


----------



## Altimax98

- Clock Speed - 3.6
- RAM - 1066
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x18
- Vcore - 1.430
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Asus M4A79T Deluxe AM3
- Chipset - AMD SB750/790FX
- CPU Cooling - Zaleman 9700NT Idle-22c Load-32c

AMD Overdrive Validation (proof of temps too)
http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r...current=OC.jpg
CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532494


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Prime Stable and folds almost 24/7 along with my GPU

- Clock Speed -> 3655 Mhz
- Bus xMulti -> 215 x 17
- RAM Speed -> 1176 Mhz
- Vcore -> 1.5V
- HT Link -> 1720
- Motherboard -> Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
- Chipset -> AMD 790X
- CPU Cooling -> Zerotherm BTF80

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532477


----------



## Stash9876

I've hit another snag in my first OC. I used Overdrive to increase the multi to 16.5 but I don't know how to make my system keep those settings. I clicked apply, saved it as a profile, checked 'Apply settings when System Starts'; but when I reboot it shows 2.8 GHz in BIOS and in Overdrive. I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## elito

OP hasn't been on to update the thread/list... ^.o


----------



## FountainDew

My 720 crashed during OCCT at 3.6 Ghz. I'm not sure if this is the physical limit of my CPU, the max temp was 41C before the system rebooted. The system passed at 3.5Ghz though, which I'm still satisfied with since this cpu is very snappy either way. Anyways I'm OCing through BIOS and all I did was the following:

Core clock: Auto = 200 Mhz
Multiplier: 18X
VCore: 1.42V
NB Core something: Auto
NB Volt: Auto
SB Volt: Auto
RAM Volt: 2.1V
Everything else: Auto

Any advice?


----------



## elito

seems like you're @ 1.425 atm, try 1.450V's and you should be able to hit that 3.6.


----------



## mochtroid

- Clock Speed : 3442Mhz
- Bus xMulti : 215
- RAM Speed : 800Mhz
- Vcore : 1.5v
- HT Link : 800
- Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
- Chipset : 790GX
- CPU Cooling : A.C. Freezer 64 Pro

CPU-Z : http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/4167/cpu.jpg

Finally I can finish a OCCT test but I want to get it to 3.5 Im just not sure how without it becoming unstable.


----------



## elito

@Moch, youre using pretty high volts for just 3.44, damn..maybe you should check if it'll go at lower volts.. i do [email protected] 1.475, but then again, everychip is different.


----------



## mochtroid

I was at a higher OC about 3.65 but it kept failing OCCT. I kept downgrading untill I passed which 3.4, If I up the multi or the fbs it will either fail to boot/post or fail OCCT


----------



## elito

list your rig on a sig, and we'll see what we can do for ya


----------



## mochtroid

K I think I got it down, not sure how to make it nice like your guys tho XD
*edit* there got it, thanks btw


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
seems like you're @ 1.425 atm, try 1.450V's and you should be able to hit that 3.6.

I hit 3.6 fine on 1.425 18x and 200fsb. But i bump up to 3.7 and i get unstable, ill boot but it will fail stability test. I know is my voltage, im just not gonna move the jumper.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stash9876*


I've hit another snag in my first OC. I used Overdrive to increase the multi to 16.5 but I don't know how to make my system keep those settings. I clicked apply, saved it as a profile, checked 'Apply settings when System Starts'; but when I reboot it shows 2.8 GHz in BIOS and in Overdrive. I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong, any help would be appreciated.


The easiest noob way, (im one too) is to OC in overdrive. Do a 10min stability test if it reboots it will go back to what it was.

If the settings hold, then default overdrive to stock and change the settings in the Bios. Easiest and best way to test. My asus needed to have CPU AI Tweek set to manual for anything to work right. Try these settings:
CPU V - 1.425
FSB (reference clock) - 200
Multi - 18


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


I hit 3.6 fine on 1.425 18x and 200fsb. But i bump up to 3.7 and i get unstable, ill boot but it will fail stability test. I know is my voltage, im just not gonna move the jumper.










meaning you pushes it to 18.5 multi? or fsb up'age?


----------



## Altimax98

FSB up to 206

look here - http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/48...ml#post5853436


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mochtroid*


K I think I got it down, not sure how to make it nice like your guys tho XD
*edit* there got it, thanks btw


from your previous post, it seems like ur on 215fsb, and if you've left your ram at default, you're always clocking your mem now, so its sad to say maybe your mem just won't OC past that point. you can try setting it on a lower divider. to 400mhz (ddr 800) and then try stressing with 215fsb and w/e multi you were using.


----------



## mochtroid

I can only get my FSB to 230 before it fails to post... seems kinda low to me
*edit* Actually thats what my mem is at i think, DDR 800


----------



## Altimax98

Use the multiplier, its your friend


----------



## mochtroid

Everytime I get to anything past 16.5 it seems to quit posting or fail OCCT


----------



## Altimax98

Whats ur volts at?

whats occt?


----------



## mochtroid

Vcore is at 1.5, im not sure what to do with NB and SB so i havent touched them. OCCT is like Prime and Orthos only I heard its faster at finding errors so I use it.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mochtroid*


I can only get my FSB to 230 before it fails to post... seems kinda low to me
*edit* Actually thats what my mem is at i think, DDR 800


you're using ddr 1000's, so its just oc'ed ddr 800's by default, when in bios MIT menu, you should be able to see the current mem speed with fsb 230, now if its set at this by default @ 4.00x mem divider, youre basically running your ddr 1000's @ rated speed+the fsb 230 increase, so thus its going beyond its speeds of 1000, probbaly hitting around.. 1066 or w/e it is atm, but not all mem can oc good, so you might wanna try the next lower divider putting it to run at ddr667+ the oc increase from 230fsb. get it? im losing track myselef here too..LOL


----------



## elito

and dont worry about the multipler, but i guess its a good start in the never ending journey of OC'ing, like im only using 14x multi, basicaly the default multiplier..lol. im sorta thinkin bout returning this 720 and get a 710 instead now..har har..


----------



## mochtroid

I think I get it, I need to downclock it with the mem divider to compensate for the OC by the FSB?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mochtroid*


I think I get it, I need to downclock it with the mem divider to compensate for the OC by the FSB?


YES! VERY GOOD AT UNDERSTANDING ME WOOHOO! I MADE SOME SENSE FOR ONCE AND NOT JUST KNOWING WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT TO MYSELF..HARHARHAR. so yea go try now and tell me how it goes. im gonna go for 3.8 stabilizing tonight, see what i can find..i post and boot and stuff at 4ghz tho


----------



## mochtroid

Ok I set 4x mem and I put the cpu multi to 14x and I got post and boot at 230fsb. Do you have any suggestions on how high i should try and go and what I should put the NB and SB volts at?
*edit* No I exit the bios without saving I get no boot at 230


----------



## elito

you'd also have to adjust the NB and SB frequency aswell..they should NOT go above 2000mhz atm, because we're going for stability. but leave those 2 at stock volts for now. since we're gonna keep those under ~>2000. and as we're speaking, im going for a NB of 2400mhz, it was on 2.12ghz with my stable 3.7oc, but i wanted to see if i can push the NB higher, and by doing so, i've gotten higher scores on everest mem/cache benchmark..so if this stays stable for 2+ hours. im a happy person for tonight.


----------



## mochtroid

Ok ill try that see if it works
*edit* Hey your so smart lol Raised the NB freq to 2000 and I can post and boot in 230fbs. Dont know how stable it is yet but its a start, where do you think I should look next?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mochtroid*


Ok ill try that see if it works
*edit* Hey your so smart lol Raised the NB freq to 2000 and I can post and boot in 230fbs. Dont know how stable it is yet but its a start, where do you think I should look next?


[email protected] "youre so smart" part. its just from the endless readings that you can find on the internet in AMD oc'ing. esp. when i enter in the 939 era, which the way how AMD oc's is still the same..which benefits me because i didnt have to learn everything all over again for phenom's







so yea bro, start reading some guides and just post questions wen you have em. but dont take it as, to learn how to oc over night and expect things to run stable. if its stable now and if thats where u want, then start stressing it. if it passes 3+ hours on w/e stressing app you use, then you can claim it stable, if it passes 6+ hours then youre almost rock solid stable.


----------



## nemesis82

mochtroid since you have a 720BE and not 710 my suggestion is to use higher multi first then once you hit a wall then raise your voltage then once you reach 3.6 then use OCCT to check your stable voltage... no need to change your nb/vid voltage... raising your NB freq will only give you about 5~10 fsb oc headroom so its not worth touching that it will just build up heat







... also did you update to the latest bios?


----------



## mochtroid

Ya Ive been reading the guides,pretty usefull. I am trying with the cpu multi again, I can only get up to about 250FSB and at 14X its not so great, unstable too. Im stressing a 215fsb x 16.5 setup now, how its stable....
@Nemesis Im pretty sure that when I tried using the multi only earlier today it woulnt post past 16.5 and vcore 1.5, dont know whats up with that since you guys are hitting 19x...


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mochtroid* 
Ya Ive been reading the guides,pretty usefull. I am trying with the cpu multi again, I can only get up to about 250FSB and at 14X its not so great, unstable too. Im stressing a 215fsb x 16.5 setup now, how its stable....

im ONLY using 14x multi..but im hitting 3.7







, but yes, w/e works for you ofcourse.
also your cooler is really not that good for a phenom. might wanna look for another alternative. the xig. HDT 1283 seems to be what we're mostly using since its super effective esp. at the cost. ofcourse a TRUE will do anyday if funds are good for you.


----------



## mochtroid

Mnn cant really afford to spend money on a cooler right now. Perhaps in the future, also I thought AC freezers were supposed to be alright... shoulda researched more


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mochtroid* 
Mnn cant really afford to spend money on a cooler right now. Perhaps in the future, also I thought AC freezers were supposed to be alright... shoulda researched more

they do "do alright". just not a high end solution in air cooling. but given these chips, are amazing at temps anwyay. so just go..and oc some more.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
The easiest noob way, (im one too) is to OC in overdrive. Do a 10min stability test if it reboots it will go back to what it was.

If the settings hold, then default overdrive to stock and change the settings in the Bios. Easiest and best way to test. My asus needed to have CPU AI Tweek set to manual for anything to work right. Try these settings:
CPU V - 1.425
FSB (reference clock) - 200
Multi - 18

Already did the first part. Did a quick OCCT test, stable with a 16.5x. I'm not gonna be adding any volts just yet, just a simple multiplier increase. My problem is how to keep the settings from reverting back to stock the next time I boot up. My initial assumption was that Overdrive could accomplish this, but it sounds like the software is just a user friendly way to find a stable OC and I still have to set it in the BIOS, correct?


----------



## mochtroid

Thats good, I get pretty good temps imo anyway. 28c idle and 48-50c max load. Ill be happy if I can get a stable 3.5-3.6 OC. That should be enough to do what I need to anyway
*edit* Finished 1 hour OCCT run at 3.55GHz, Ill do a longer test tomorrow


----------



## mxthunder

I might give this OCCT test a try, I am sick of wasting hours upon hours testing with prime.
Are you guys finding it OK to set the NB Vid to 1.4 up from 1.3, and does it build up more heat? I think that might be part of my instability issue ATM.
I may have to invest in a ziggy 1283 or 1284


----------



## elito

your NB defaults @ 1.3? mine was only 1.1 on this board...and its awlays fine to just push a notch up in volts.


----------



## CptMorgans

Update...

- Clock Speed - 3712
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x18.5
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15-22
- Vcore - 1.525v
- HT Link - 2000
- NB - 2400
- Motherboard - Asus M4A79 Deluxe
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Sunbeam Core-Contact

Got to love those temps! Although interestingly Everest & CPUID show Core & CPU temps with 10degreesC difference between them, i.e idle core 17C idle CPU 27C (as shown below). If I use the ASUS probe software it only shows one CPU temp which is the exactly in between those two i.e. 22C. So I'm taking Asus probe to be correct for this time. So I'm adding 5C to all the temps shown by OCCT graphs.





3.8Ghz here we come.


----------



## RawZ

**updated**


----------



## RawZ

Great results guys. Sorry been away a few days. Still trying to find someone to hit that magic 4.0Ghz for this chip here. Keep them coming!


----------



## Bitey

Quick question....

I have a X3 720 (0904EPAW model), that I was able to unlock and use the fourth core. The 4th core ran fine and was able to perform Prime95 operations for many hours. Was detected as a Phenom II X4 20.

Gaining confidence in my overclocking prowess, I decided to start upping the multipler in the BIOS. As soon as I moved to x16 (3.2 GHZ) and restarted the machine, the fourth core disappeared from view. CPUZ reported X3 720 (with 3 physical cores). Going back to the BIOS, I made sure that ACC (Advanced Clock Cal) was still activitated. It was. Going back to 2.8GHZ (Auto multipler) changed nothing. The fourth core seems to have disappered.

Anyone have this problem? (x3 720, GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H, 4gb 1066, GTX 260 Core 216) Should I clear the CMOS and see if that fixes anything? Should use AMD Overdrive next time.....

Cheers


----------



## elito

definitely clear the cmos, im also starting to think that the GX boards have a higher % of stabilizing the 4th core, cus im using ud4P with F2B bios which enables ACC/ unlocks the core, but..can't be stable no matter what. either that, or i just have a bad chip. i'd need 2 setups inorder to test this theory ofcourse, but..i dont have that type of funds. har.


----------



## elito

sorry OP, my latest update on my status is..everything's the same, except the NB frequency, currently hitting 2.4ghz! ^ ^. ya i think we should include a NB colum too..

idk if there are any REAL world helps with the NB being high, but atleast in everest, it increases mem/cache reads/writes/ in all categories..


----------



## Bitey

I was of the impression that the board mattered very little as long as you have a 750 southbridge.

The CPU seem to be hit-or-miss depending on the manifacturing time. Some X4s clearly went to X3 production without error (to either fufill x3 demand or due over-cautionous behavior from AMD). Other X3s have defective cores in someway or another- accurately picked up by AMD testing.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


your NB defaults @ 1.3? mine was only 1.1 on this board...and its awlays fine to just push a notch up in volts.


it defaults to 1.1 or 1.2 I cant remember, but I was just wondering how it affects temps by pushing it up to 1.4. I am pushing the limits of my AC freezer64 and am debating the upgrade to a Sunbeam CCF.

On the other hand, my system will pass prime95 small FFTs 4+ hrs, but will fail after 1.5hrs with the blend test. Is this a sign that I should up my NB voltage?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


it defaults to 1.1 or 1.2 I cant remember, but I was just wondering how it affects temps by pushing it up to 1.4. I am pushing the limits of my AC freezer64 and am debating the upgrade to a Sunbeam CCF.

On the other hand, my system will pass prime95 small FFTs 4+ hrs, but will fail after 1.5hrs with the blend test. Is this a sign that I should up my NB voltage?


its a sign that somethings not right with ur memory setting. i think small fft's are cpu and large is mem...so blend is both. so if youre having 0 issues with small..that means is most liekly mem related. whats ur mem currently running at? you should NOT touch the nb and ht volts yet, because they're not getting OC if they're ~>2000. going above 2100+ then you should up a notch..

and you can't recieve PM's???


----------



## mxthunder

Interesting. My memory is not OC'd at all. I will have to check into that and run some type of memory diagnostic.

I recieved one a few weeks back, why did you try to send one?


----------



## Altimax98

Ive got a problem with my memory and I cant figure it out. I cannot pass any stability tests that include mem tests. Ill pass a Low Batch test in OCCT and a stability test in amd overdrive fine and 3dmark06. But That mem test kills me everytime. Im running a DDR3 board with corsair 1333mhz mem OC'able to 1600. Im running at 401mhz and i still fail tests that include mem. I dont get it, what should I do???

Settings: FSB - 200, Multi - 18, CPU-V - 1.450


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
Interesting. My memory is not OC'd at all. I will have to check into that and run some type of memory diagnostic.

I recieved one a few weeks back, why did you try to send one?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
Ive got a problem with my memory and I cant figure it out. I cannot pass any stability tests that include mem tests. Ill pass a Low Batch test in OCCT and a stability test in amd overdrive fine and 3dmark06. But That mem test kills me everytime. Im running a DDR3 board with corsair 1333mhz mem OC'able to 1600. Im running at 401mhz and i still fail tests that include mem. I dont get it, what should I do???

Settings: FSB - 200, Multi - 18, CPU-V - 1.450

if its not a problem with the mem, then its definitely voltage. maybe your chip needs more than 1.45 for 18X multi...


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I'm noticing some of the overclocks here have the HT at 1000Mhz even though their FSB hasn't been touched. Does a lower HT help stabilize an overclock even if the mobo can support the FSB at 2Ghz, or is this just because the northbridge clock is really low?


----------



## maktas

Prime95 is stable at these settings for 3 hrs, CPU temps are around 47 deg C according to AMD OD @ full load. It looks like a winner, especially since I don't like the idea of increasing the voltage too much over 1.4V.

- Clock Speed : 3600 MHz
- Bus xMulti : 240 x 15
- RAM Speed: 960 MHz
- Vcore: 1.4V
- HT Link: 2160 MHz
- Motherboard : GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X + SB750
- CPU Cooling: Stock


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
if its not a problem with the mem, then its definitely voltage. maybe your chip needs more than 1.45 for 18X multi...

Yup that was the problem Heres my latest test, I raised the CPU-Volt to 1.5 (yeah its working now, weird) and I am staying at 3.6 and its stable through all 3 tests. I did 30min tests 3 times and its working perfectly.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533355

Thats the newest Test and im stable.












































Temps are 28c and 44c


----------



## FountainDew

I'm also stable at 3.6Ghz so far (haven't tried 3.7Ghz yet). I'm new to OC, but so far I have 26C idle, 42C max load. If some one could let me know if this looks alright I'd appreciate it







: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533391

- Clock Speed: 3600 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200x18
- RAM Speed: 400 Mhz
- Vcore: 1.47V
- HT Link: 2000 Mhz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset: NB 790X, SB 750
- CPU Cooling: Arctic Cooling 64 Pro


----------



## elito

wow looks like the ud4p is gettin popular by the day huh...this board is awesome...!!! now i just need to get some chipset coolers to make it look even cooler..but seeing the default 790x chipset on board is so small..idk which one will fit..


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus* 
I'm noticing some of the overclocks here have the HT at 1000Mhz even though their FSB hasn't been touched. Does a lower HT help stabilize an overclock even if the mobo can support the FSB at 2Ghz, or is this just because the northbridge clock is really low?

i think youre getting a lil mixed up here, in am2+ the two doesnt have to be corresponding.. you can adjust each of these frequencies, but the HT link must be lower than the NB frequency inorder to stay stable..some ppl lowers the HT link because when oc'ing with FSB the HT link also get oc'ed. so they lower it..to have it stay within rated speeds or a lil lower..in my case..i have both NB and HT link oc'ed above rated speeds... [email protected] 2.4ghz and [email protected] 2.1


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
Yup that was the problem Heres my latest test, I raised the CPU-Volt to 1.5 (yeah its working now, weird) and I am staying at 3.6 and its stable through all 3 tests. I did 30min tests 3 times and its working perfectly.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533355

Thats the newest Test and im stable.












































Temps are 28c and 44c

(sorry for triple posting) glad it worked out for you, but yea, when oc'ing with pure Multi usually requires more vcore often. maybe you should try 1.475 instead of 1.5 directly, see how that goes, less volt on the cpu its always healthier..


----------



## Altimax98

Thats a good idea. I dont know how stable it will be though, but its worth a shot.

I think asus has some fine tuning to do on the AM3 mobo Bios. Its funky. Like the other day it wouldnt allow me to surpass 1.425v. Id input 1.5 or 1.475 and it wouldnt reflect it in CPU-z or anything else. Today it works fine. Weird. Ive also got a weird blip where whenever I make a ram change in the bios it locks on the first full boot. Everytime after it runs fine. Its strange.

I just ordered a HIS 4870 1g. WOOT


----------



## elito

i just ordered a psu for my 2nd retired rig.. sigh* idlike to get a new video card too, but just waiting for the 4700'x to come out and see how that'll reflect the prices on the 4850


----------



## Stash9876

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533459
- Clock Speed - 3300
- Bus xMulti - 200x16.5
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.336v (stock)
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Stock


----------



## nirianto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stash9876* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533459
- Clock Speed - 3300
- Bus xMulti - 200x16.5
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.336v (stock)
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Stock

Are you gonna be oc'ing the 720 at all? if so, please post result. I'm interested to see how much oc you can get using that foxconn board. thanks


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nirianto* 
Are you gonna be oc'ing the 720 at all? if so, please post result. I'm interested to see how much oc you can get using that foxconn board. thanks

he did, from 2.8stock to 3.3 atm.


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


he did, from 2.8stock to 3.3 atm.


whoops my bad, i meant i am curious about the max oc with that board.


----------



## videoman5

Clock Speed : 3700 MHz
- Bus xMulti : 200 x 18.5
- RAM Speed: 800 MHz
- Vcore: 1.45V
- HT Link: 2000 MHz
- Motherboard :GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Hdt-sd964 2 Fans Push Pull

Stable 5hrs Linpack and 10hrs OCCT
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533942

You guys think I could get 4ghz with 1.55v?


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


whoops my bad, i meant i am curious about the max oc with that board.


At some point I'll probably try adding some volts, but I don't know if I'll ever go as far as finding the max oc.


----------



## maktas

Has anyone sucessfully unlocked the 4th core on their PII 720 using the 790X-UD4P? If so, can you provide details? I was not successful when I tried to turn on ACC on BIOS F2b and F3. I wil try on F2 tonite.


----------



## morphus1

Hi, well this is my highest stable so far







took me ages to get it stable being new 'n all.

- Clock Speed- 3771.04
- Bus xMulti- 235.69 x 16
- RAM Speed- 471.4
- Vcore- 1.55
- HT Link- 1800
- Motherboard- m3a78-t
- Chipset- amd 790gx
- CPU Cooling- v8 coolermaster (air)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533911
would the fact that my ram is lower than what it should be, lower my oc? or cause stablity issues? its been a bumpy ride to get here


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maktas*


Has anyone sucessfully unlocked the 4th core on their PII 720 using the 790X-UD4P? If so, can you provide details? I was not successful when I tried to turn on ACC on BIOS F2b and F3. I wil try on F2 tonite.



i think the 790x chipsets has a higher failing rate than the GX chipset. altho i'd need another 7xx tri core to confirm that, like one thats proven to be stable when unlocked in another board. that way we can test if its the board, or plainly the cpu's fault.


----------



## mochtroid

I got my cpu up to 3.55GHz and can run OCCT for 3+ hours. So I guess I can call it stable

Clock Speed : 3549 MHz
- Bus xMulti : 215 x 16.5
- RAM Speed: 1000 MHz
- Vcore: 1.5V
- HT Link: 800 MHz
- Motherboard :GA-MA790GP-Ds4H
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: A.C. Freezer 64 Pro

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/6315/cpuy.jpg


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Hi, well this is my highest stable so far







took me ages to get it stable being new 'n all.

- Clock Speed- 3771.04
- Bus xMulti- 235.69 x 16
- RAM Speed- 471.4
- Vcore- 1.55
- HT Link- 1800 
- Motherboard- m3a78-t
- Chipset- amd 790gx
- CPU Cooling- v8 coolermaster (air)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533911
would the fact that my ram is lower than what it should be, lower my oc? or cause stablity issues? its been a bumpy ride to get here










your mem is actualyl runnign faster than what it should, its been oc'ed since the fsb was raised. ur rams are ddr 800's aka 400mhz on each stick, atm they're running at 952mhz or 471mhz shown in ur validation..normally when having the mem running lower than what it should be..stabilizes the mem because then you're not oc'ing the mem and giving it more OC headroom for the cpu, but in ur case, the mem's oc'ed and its still stable that's FANTASTIC! means you've got a set of good ram. =]


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mochtroid*


I got my cpu up to 3.55GHz and can run OCCT for 3+ hours. So I guess I can call it stable

Clock Speed : 3549 MHz
- Bus xMulti : 215 x 16.5
- RAM Speed: 1000 MHz
- Vcore: 1.5V
- HT Link: 800 MHz
- Motherboard :GA-MA790GP-Ds4H
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: A.C. Freezer 64 Pro

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/6315/cpuy.jpg



Finally. Congrats!!!


----------



## Bitey

Is 3.2GHZ about the highest that the stock voltage goes? What kind of increments per 200MHZ is reasonable after that?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitey*


Is 3.2GHZ about the highest that the stock voltage goes? What kind of increments per 200MHZ is reasonable after that?


that varies as every chip is different. some can do 3.3-3.4 on stock..


----------



## Altimax98

FINALLY got it EXACTLY where I want it. Temps.... Check. OC of 3.6.... Check. Stability.... Check.

Im at 1.475 and did 2 30min OCCT medium packet tests and 1 Large 1hr Packet test. My temps never rose above 41c. But my bedroom feels like a sauna. lol

Now when my video card gets here thats next.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


FINALLY got it EXACTLY where I want it. Temps.... Check. OC of 3.6.... Check. Stability.... Check.

Im at 1.475 and did 2 30min OCCT medium packet tests and 1 Large 1hr Packet test. My temps never rose above 41c. But my bedroom feels like a sauna. lol

Now when my video card gets here thats next.










feels GREAT atm dont ya? lol, i remember how i felt when i first hit my stable OC or just OC'ed in general. but you had it easy lol, i had to do all the readings myself. lawl. congrats.


----------



## Altimax98

Yeah it feels good. I just had some weird stuff wiht the bios not allowing me to hit 1.45+. It would stop there, then the next day it worked. Its weird stuff. But now its working fine. Thanks!

(added rep for ya)


----------



## mochtroid

Yay passed another OCCT and have been gaming since I got off work. Looks like its pretty stable. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## nemesis82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mochtroid*


Yay passed another OCCT and have been gaming since I got off work. Looks like its pretty stable. Thanks for your help guys.


grats... pump it up some more till you hit 3.6 and pump your volts to 1.525 or 1.55v wouldnt hurt your cpu


----------



## maktas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


i think the 790x chipsets has a higher failing rate than the GX chipset. altho i'd need another 7xx tri core to confirm that, like one thats proven to be stable when unlocked in another board. that way we can test if its the board, or plainly the cpu's fault.


That seems odd, I hope its just a BIOS thing.


----------



## FountainDew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesis82*


grats... pump it up some more till you hit 3.6 and pump your volts to 1.525 or 1.55v wouldnt hurt your cpu

















So what will hurt your cpu?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FountainDew*


So what will hurt your cpu?










At a guess 1.65+, although dempends on the cooling.

Im 2 hour prime stable at 3.6 and 1.4v









i needs 1.5 to get 3.8 stabble.

My bios only supports 1.3v atm, come on asus need to update!!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


At a guess 1.65, although dempends on the cooling.

Im 2 hour prime stable at 3.6 and 1.4v









i needs 1.5 to get 3.8 stabble.

My bios only supports 1.3v atm, come on asus need to update!!










theres no over voltage option?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


theres no over voltage option?


On my old athlon 6400+ i could go upto 1.7v, but after upgrading the the 720 1.3 is the max


----------



## Altimax98

There might be a jumper on the motherboard. I know mine is set at 1.7v from the factory. Maybe the older boards have it set lower.

Another thing I noticed with the asus board is it seems to not allow max from the start. Keep trying to bump the voltage everyday. It took me 2 days for it to finally bump above 1.425. Every time I tried it wouldnt stay set. Now I can go wherever whenever. Its kinda weird.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mochtroid* 
I got my cpu up to 3.55GHz and can run OCCT for 3+ hours. So I guess I can call it stable

Clock Speed : 3549 MHz
- Bus xMulti : 215 x 16.5
- RAM Speed: 1000 MHz
- Vcore: 1.5V
- HT Link: 800 MHz
- Motherboard :GA-MA790GP-Ds4H
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: A.C. Freezer 64 Pro

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/6315/cpuy.jpg

Your prob running hotter then u should be at that OC. I know when I ran 1.5 it was 4c higher then 1.475.

Try these: 1.475, 200, 18multi
That should get u 3.6 and a bit lower Voltage and temps.


----------



## mochtroid

I tried to before I think and I couldnt boot at 200 and 1.5 and anything past 16.5 but Ill try again and see what happens. My temps right now are 28c idle and 48-52c max load.
*edit* Nope cant do it, even putting the vcore to 1.52 it sill wont pass 30sec of OCCT. Looks like this is all Ill be able to get out of my chip at my current skill level







Oh well practice makes perfect amiright


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mochtroid* 
I tried to before I think and I couldnt boot at 200 and 1.5 and anything past 16.5 but Ill try again and see what happens. My temps right now are 28c idle and 48-52c max load.
*edit* Nope cant do it, even putting the vcore to 1.52 it sill wont pass 30sec of OCCT. Looks like this is all Ill be able to get out of my chip at my current skill level







Oh well practice makes perfect amiright









o man that sucks..RETURN IT AND GET A NEW ONE =P ^ ^

-im plannin to do so, just cus my fourth core wouldnt stabilize itself ^ ^


----------



## Altimax98

I cant get my 4th core on my mobo.


----------



## mochtroid

Me neither







dont know why there is no ACC on this mobo


----------



## Altimax98

I have ACC, it just doesnt show up


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mochtroid* 
Me neither







dont know why there is no ACC on this mobo

it is impossible to not have ACC on that board, AFAIK, they had to do updates to my board and other 790X chipsets because the ACC function wouldn't work properly. so with the new released bios, it enables the ACC to function like the GX chips. or similar, thus enabling to unlock the core. but from the looks of results, it seems GX chipsets has a higher rate to stabilize this 4th core, again that's an assumption. but i'd like to test out if i had funds for an extra confirmed stabled unlocked 7xx cpu. you sure you've searched everywhere for the ACC function??


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


On my old athlon 6400+ i could go upto 1.7v, but after upgrading the the 720 1.3 is the max










also, maybe look for a new bios update?


----------



## Willhemmens

im on the latest bios now, my older athlon would go upto 1.7v on this bios but this one wont









Edit: Without the latest bios my mobo wont even post


----------



## c49

- Clock Speed - 3600.1
- Bus xMulti - 200.01x18
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.52v
- HT Link - 1000
- Motherboard - Asus M3N78-VM
- Chipset - nForce 720a
- CPU Cooling - ASUS Silent Knight II

and i'm stuck here...can't go any higher without terrible terrible instability


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c49*


- Clock Speed - 3600.1
- Bus xMulti - 200.01x18
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.52v
- HT Link - 1000
- Motherboard - Asus M3N78-VM
- Chipset - nForce 720a
- CPU Cooling - ASUS Silent Knight II

and i'm stuck here...can't go any higher without terrible terrible instability










If you can clock any higher on those voltages theres problely not much point trying for more.

For 3.6ghz i have to use only 1.39v to be prime stabble but 1.5 for 3.7Ghz to be stabble.

3.6 from 2.8 isnt bad, compared to the older phenoms. lol


----------



## elito

har, seems like im only one of the few lucky ones to have a decent chip that'll do 3.7 on 1.475 instead of 1.5. lawl


----------



## Willhemmens

As far as i know these chips seem to like better cooling and i keep my old Zalman on low rpm's (just enough to keep it spinning), i would think that i would be able to bring down the voltage a abit with better cooling.

But untill i have to upgrade i will keep my Zalman.
After 20 secs of Prime, im upto 55'c.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
As far as i know these chips seem to like better cooling and i keep my old Zalman on low rpm's (just enough to keep it spinning), i would think that i would be able to bring down the voltage a abit with better cooling.

But untill i have to upgrade i will keep my Zalman.
After 20 secs of Prime, im upto 55'c.

i dont think that's right man, 55c?? i cant even break over 45...


----------



## Willhemmens

i get all the same temp readings from AOD, core temp, everest and Asus pc probe. The heatsink its self gets quite warm. 
Once i wind up the fan speeds to 2500Rpm and over 35dB it drops by atleast 10'c.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


i get all the same temp readings from AOD, core temp, everest and Asus pc probe. The heatsink its self gets quite warm. 
Once i wind up the fan speeds to 2500Rpm and over 35dB it drops by atleast 10'c.


wow..that shows the difference between the all time overrated zalman's and now these cheap cheap HDT' coolers. heh. luckily i was never a zalman fan. never owned one, probably won't either. unless they really..make something..really really..effciene.t


----------



## vincentfkc

- Clock Speed - 3701.88
- Bus xMulti - 200.1 * 18.5
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.44v
- HT Link - 2009
- Motherboard - Gigabyte Ma790-UD4H
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - TT-TR2-R1

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535140


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
wow..that shows the difference between the all time overrated zalman's and now these cheap cheap HDT' coolers. heh. luckily i was never a zalman fan. never owned one, probably won't either. unless they really..make something..really really..effciene.t

These Things where around in 2006, and since then it been pritty much down hill, the CNPS 9900 isnt any better than the 9700.

I bought i because it was the best Hsf That Ebuyer had a the time and Toms Hardware named it "Cooler of the year".

It also cut the temps of my old athlon in half.

Things like Hsf's get better and more efficient all the time, a 2 year old product is quite dated compared to todays latest products, and this is shown by things like the Xigmatek and the CCF being able to cool better and quiter at the same time.









I paid Â£35 for the Zalman 2 years ago, i can now buy the Xigmatek S1284C Achilles Edition for the same amount.

On frostyTech's reveiws the zalman it only 4-5'c of the very best and latest, although sound levels are alot lower.


----------



## c49

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
If you can clock any higher on those voltages theres problely not much point trying for more.

For 3.6ghz i have to use only 1.39v to be prime stabble but 1.5 for 3.7Ghz to be stabble.

3.6 from 2.8 isnt bad, compared to the older phenoms. lol

haha i'm definitely not complaining about a perfectly stable ~30% overclock. i just like to push it to the limit. i haven't really fiddled with it that much, all i did was jack the multiplier from 14-18 and +100mV on vcore and it worked great. i'm gonna do some more experimenting and see what i can get out of it, and try and get my system running a bit cooler.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c49*


haha i'm definitely not complaining about a perfectly stable ~30% overclock. i just like to push it to the limit. i haven't really fiddled with it that much, all i did was jack the multiplier from 14-18 and +100mV on vcore and it worked great. i'm gonna do some more experimenting and see what i can get out of it, and try and get my system running a bit cooler.


That's the nice thing about the Black Edition processors, easy overclocking.

Whats the Silent Knight like?


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


That's the nice thing about the Black Edition processors, easy overclocking.

Whats the Silent Knight like?


i love it. so quiet i can't even tell it's there, i honestly think the stock fan might have been louder. looks awesome. i have no complaints, i picked mine up on sale for $40. it's kinda like a jet engine, it's got an intake and exhaust side so the fan blows the heat out the back of it. you're supposed to point the exhaust side towards your rear case fan, but for some screwball reason my AMD bracket was drilled sideways or something because it only mounts pointing up or down haha. luckily i have an antec 900, so it shoots the exhaust right out of the top 200mm fan and it's all good. i highly recommend it though, i haven't tested my load temps lately but it's been idling at about 27-30c according to speedfan.


----------



## Willhemmens

It seems to look like a cool Hsf, although im not too sure about the wings, its made of copper and thats always good


----------



## c49

after like 5 mins of stability testing i got hang ups and freezes...think i had it over-volted, just bumped it down 50mv and now it's back to running cool as a cucumber and completely stable at ~3.69 (213x17.5) and 1.45v. 26c at idle. chyeaaaah.


----------



## elito

i wouldnt mind trading my 720 for a 710+some $$ atm. since im clocking with default multi..i should've just went with the 710 from the start..goddamn it all~


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


i wouldnt mind trading my 720 for a 710+some $$ atm. since im clocking with default multi..i should've just went with the 710 from the start..goddamn it all~


ouch. i don't know man, i think the 720 is still the way to go. how do you have yours clocked?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
ouch. i don't know man, i think the 720 is still the way to go. how do you have yours clocked?

im at [email protected] 1.475v. im doing fsb+multi. and also, black edition chips seems to give off more heat than locked/ non black edition chips.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


im at [email protected] 1.475v. im doing fsb+multi. and also, black edition chips seems to give off more heat than locked/ non black edition chips.


But the 710, 720, 810, 920 and 940 are all the same chip inside, arnt they?
Just some of them are unlocked, some have lower amounts of cache and different clock speeds?

So unless these chips use more Power they wont run any hotter than a 710 clocked and volted to the same standard?

Edit: i had to under volt my Athlon 6400 BE to keep it cool, with AMD's stock copper heat pipe Hsf it went over 90'c when trying to overclock


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


But the 710, 720, 810, 920 and 940 are all the same chip inside, arnt they?
Just some of them are unlocked, some have lower amounts of cache and different clock speeds?

So unless these chips use more Power they wont run any hotter than a 710 clocked and volted to the same standard?

Edit: i had to under volt my Athlon 6400 BE to keep it cool, with AMD's stock copper heat pipe Hsf it went over 90'c when trying to overclock










they are the same chip in terms of the series they belong to, but black and non black chips operate differently. with the ability to have unlocked multi, there must be a code in there that triggers it, and that requires more heat to be activated/ implanted on the chip.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


they are the same chip in terms of the series they belong to, but black and non black chips operate differently. with the ability to have unlocked multi, there must be a code in there that triggers it, and that requires more heat to be activated/ implanted on the chip.


Still, at (My) a max of 36C can you really go wrong?


----------



## RawZ

Updated


----------



## videoman5

If my temps at 1.45v are only 35C max, would 1.6v be a safe 24/7 voltage? I think my chip can go to 4.0ghz...


----------



## Bitey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


But the 710, 720, 810, 920 and 940 are all the same chip inside, arnt they?
Just some of them are unlocked, some have lower amounts of cache and different clock speeds?

So unless these chips use more Power they wont run any hotter than a 710 clocked and volted to the same standard?

Edit: i had to under volt my Athlon 6400 BE to keep it cool, with AMD's stock copper heat pipe Hsf it went over 90'c when trying to overclock










I think they all share the same architecture...but the X4 810 has 4MB Cache as opposed to 6MB. X3s seem to be 920s that didn't pass mani inspection.


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


If my temps at 1.45v are only 35C max, would 1.6v be a safe 24/7 voltage? I think my chip can go to 4.0ghz...


might as well try. my temps at load are 40c (1.52v). however, that's as high as i can get the voltage and it remains stable


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
If my temps at 1.45v are only 35C max, would 1.6v be a safe 24/7 voltage? I think my chip can go to 4.0ghz...

nenver 1.6 is killing your chip pretty fast. max accalimed volt on these chips are 1.55 to have em operate 24/7. the least the better ofcourse. its not about the temps at the moment, its the fact that these chips max default operating volts are 1.425, so the acclaimed max safe over voltage were 1.55. 1.6 is really..meant for suicide runs and test only.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitey*


I think they all share the same architecture...but the X4 810 has 4MB Cache as opposed to 6MB. X3s seem to be 920s that didn't pass mani inspection.


Seems that no its possible to unlock the full 6mb of L3 cache now








http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-81...-possible.html


----------



## FountainDew

I'm able to boot and run OCCT Linpack test for 30 minutes before failing at 3.7Ghz (200x18.5). VCore is 1.475V, and everything else is set to auto. Is there any way to get a stable OCCT test without having to boost the VCore even higher?


----------



## nemesis82

you can try nb/vid if not 1.5 wouldnt hurt


----------



## The_Leetard179

Soooooo tempted to pick up one of thse grrr :S


----------



## TheFoister

- Clock Speed - 3.720
- Bus xMulti - 240 x 15.5
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.504
- HT Link - 1200
- Motherboard - Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe
- Chipset - Nvidia 590
- CPU Cooling - Custom Liquid Cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536107

3dmark06 - 17575


----------



## nemesis82

A how to link 3dmark score
1. go to result page and find your desired score.
2. make your result public.
3. search this key word "compare link" in the detailed page or result page.
4. copy and paste the link in the box.

there you have it


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179* 
Soooooo tempted to pick up one of thse grrr :S

I would stay with your Athlon for now, atleast until the prices come down, i bought one and i kinda wish i didnt now lol. Its not That isnt faster than my old athlon 6400, its just that i dont need all the speed, all the time. I only really need it for gamming, although the athlon didnt do a bad job.


----------



## suphiceto

I have 720BE as well and I have managed to unlock the 4th core with stable results.
Here is my settings and validation 
- Clock Speed= *3717.2mhz*
- Bus xMulti= *200.93x18.5*
- RAM Speed= *1607.4*
- Vcore= *1.55v*
- HT Link= *2000mhz*
- Motherboard= *GA-MA790FXT-UD5P*
- Chipset= *790fx*
- CPU Cooling= *Xigmatek hdt-1283 *

*Validation= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536279*


----------



## Willhemmens

Nice set up Suphiceto









Must be nice to game on


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Nice set up Suphiceto









Must be nice to game on










Thanks. 
Honestly couldnt be happier, my first AMD build and I got so lucky with my chip.

I get around 21k on 3dmark06 and I can play everything on max settings.

The fourth core makes really nice difference, my 3dmark06 cpu score was around 4300 and now around 5175.

I might clock better if I had nice set of memmory but I cant complain they were around 58$ after rebate and combo deal.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suphiceto* 
I get around 21k on 3dmark06 and I can play everything on max settings.

Yeh, i remember when i could install any game or any application, slide up the sliders to the max and every thing would be easy.

I had the 3870 long before the 4XXX's come out, may look out for a 4870 or 4850 and clock it up, but cash is abit tight after this new Cpu, gotta sell the bike now!









My 3dmark 06 Results:

LINK


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Yeh, i remember when i could install any game or any application, slide up the sliders to the max and every thing would be easy.

I had the 3870 long before the 4XXX's come out, may look out for a 4870 or 4850 and clock it up, but cash is abit tight after this new Cpu, gotta sell the bike now!









My 3dmark 06 Results:

LINK


That is nice score for a single card. I belive even a single 4870 gets around same results. If I were you I would keep that card untill the new 4890 comes out. From what I heard they are going to have around 20% increase over ther current 4870s.

I know what you mean, I had kind of limited budget too and that is the reason why I went with the 720BE and the money I saved from cpu helped me to get 4870x2. I thought "hey since I am going to spend this kind of money once on a gaming rig then I should get the best with the money I have"(well actually i didnt have it and I put everything on a newegg account but that is another story).

I just hope this system would take me at least couple of years. Even if it doesnt I kind of feel good that I got the AM3 base and I wont have any problem with upgrading in future.


----------



## suphiceto

Here is some benchmarks with OCCT completed for all four cores.


----------



## elito

my fastest on 1m superpi was 18.57







and really..wow..4 cores @ 3.7 wow, what a hell of a chip. congrats.


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


my fastest on 1m superpi was 18.57







and really..wow..4 cores @ 3.7 wow, what a hell of a chip. congrats.


Thanks, My memory timings are not great but for what I paid, I think they are doing great job for now. In future when the prices are lover I will get a better set. For some reason the SuperPi scores varies between 18.2 and 18.9, I dont know why.


----------



## redsox83381

Ahhh you guys make me want to build a new AMD system so badly. Keep AMD alive forever!


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


Ahhh you guys make me want to build a new AMD system so badly. Keep AMD alive forever!


You wont regret it. Even if I didnt unlock my 4th core and if I didnt have these results, I would do it again. Think this way, I paid 156$ for this chip and my Xigmatek. Plus my board and memory combo after rebate was 258$, so everything was almost as much as intels C2Q9650. I dont think there is anything on the market atm that can beat the price/performance of this chip and build.


----------



## Willhemmens

The main reasons for upgrading to a 48XX would be to get rid of the noise, heat and crysis









I so wish i had not bought this version of the 3870, it's a single slot. the noise is too loud at 30% which is no good as it would cook its self if left at 30%, it needs the full 100% to keep it under 90'c, Furmark graphics stability test would make it ram up over 100'c if left for a few minute's even on 100%.

I should of bought the dual slot, ebuyer didnt have a photo on and on the Sapphire site i found two with the same name so there was a 50/50 chance that it was a dual slot, so i when on and bought it.

Should have sent it back.

Next time i will buy a dual slot or buy 3rd party cooling.


----------



## Willhemmens

Lol @ Suphiceto

Memory

Stock: 1607MHz
Overclocked:803.7x2

A .4MHz overclock, Not bad


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *suphiceto*


You wont regret it. Even if I didnt unlock my 4th core and if I didnt have these results, I would do it again. Think this way, I paid 156$ for this chip and my Xigmatek. Plus my board and memory combo after rebate was 258$, so everything was almost as much as intels C2Q9650. I dont think there is anything on the market atm that can beat the price/performance of this chip and build.


How do these compare to a q6600?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


How do these compare to a q6600?


Depends on the clock, heres some Benchmarks:

iXBT Review
Extreme Overclocking
GURU 3D


----------



## tweakboy

This is a good club to be part of. Is this the one you can unlock the hidden core. Pretty neat stuff. I see high voltages, must get nice and hot too.. Whats operating power on this mofu,,


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweakboy* 
This is a good club to be part of. Is this the one you can unlock the hidden core. Pretty neat stuff. I see high voltages, must get nice and hot too.. Whats operating power on this mofu,,









Its only a possibility of unlocking the 4th core using ACC on mobo's with SB750 South bridge, but plenty of people have done it now








Unlocking all cores makes it a Phenom II 940 BE, for Â£80 less







.

Being 45nm its not that hot at all, at stock speeds i idle 19'c and load 32'c, at 3.7ghz and 1.51v i idle 27'c and prime load 45'c, i have an out dated cooler, theres other peoples temps on other pages









The Cpu is rated at 95watt, but i supose its 125watt with all 4 cores.


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsox83381* 
How do these compare to a q6600?

Honestly I cant tell which one is better because I never owned Q6600. I can tell you why I decided on this chip though. First of all, you need to decide what you are going to use this chip. I mainly built this sytem for gaming. I did a lot of research before I decided on this chip. I was originally in between, Q6600 and Q9650. Then I found out that the new Q6600 were not as good as the old ones, so I marked that off my list. Then I narrowed my search to q9650 or phII 940. Then this chip came out and I did some researches and found out that the gaming benchmarks for this were very impressive. I would say very comparable to q9550 even to i7 in some games(depending on the clock too). Onother thing was the price of Q9650 alot more than my budget. The real reason actually was when I heard on the news that intel laid off 8000 people, despite the fact they had record sales and profit last year. So finally I was in between PhII940 and this chip. I went this way because of AM3s future upgradability so I dont have to switch board next year if there is a killer AM3 cpu or DDr3. I am very glad with my decision, I belive if it wasnt from AMD right now we would be paying 3x more for intels. So you just need to read a lot of benchmarks and decide why you are going to use the new cpu.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweakboy* 
This is a good club to be part of. Is this the one you can unlock the hidden core. Pretty neat stuff. I see high voltages, must get nice and hot too.. Whats operating power on this mofu,,









The amd cpus are know to be more resistent to voltages compare to intels. But as far as the heat goes, people seems to have very different temps, and I never seen anybody with this chip having more than 50C. After unlocking my 4th core I lost my core temps but I still have my cpu temp. My core temps used to be 6-8C less than the actual cpu temp when I was on 3 cores. Now the cpu temp reading idles around 30C and never over 48C under heavy load, so I am assuming the core temps should be around 22-40C, which seems to be very low.


----------



## FountainDew

Hi, what is the difference between these two tests in OCCT? CPU:OCCT and CPU:Linpack? Which should I test if I just unlocked my 4th core on the 720BE?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536514

Edit: Actually I can't even monitor my CPU on OCCT, it only shows three cores. But CPU-Z and Windows Task Manager show 4 threads. Weird.

Edit2: CPUID Hardware Monitor cannot even check the temperature of all my cores, just TMPIN0 (31C), TMPIN1(26C), and TMPIN2 (34C)

Edit3: System freezes when running OCCT CPU:Linpack test no matter what clock/vcore setting.

Edit4: Can't disable ACC in BIOS... 4th Core is unlocked and running at 3.7Ghz for some reason...

Help...


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FountainDew*


Hi, what is the difference between these two tests in OCCT? CPU:OCCT and CPU:Linpack? Which should I test if I just unlocked my 4th core on the 720BE?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536514

Edit: Actually I can't even monitor my CPU on OCCT, it only shows three cores. But CPU-Z and Windows Task Manager show 4 threads. Weird.

Edit2: CPUID Hardware Monitor cannot even check the temperature of all my cores, just TMPIN0 (31C), TMPIN1(26C), and TMPIN2 (34C)

Edit3: System freezes when running OCCT CPU:Linpack test no matter what clock/vcore setting.

Edit4: Can't disable ACC in BIOS... 4th Core is unlocked and running at 3.7Ghz for some reason...

Help...










well from the looks of it, your 4th core is not stable a taboo'ed core. just like the one i have. but if youre volts are still low, try to push it a lil. if tats no help then its really a defective core and run it as a x3(what its supposed to be). you'd need to clear your cmos. it'll disable ACC for oyu and just round up your clocks manually again. then run OCCT again and make that original OC is once again stable.


----------



## Altimax98

Ive up'd mine to 3.654 by raising the FSB to 203 and V to 1.475. It was stable through a 1hr Heavy OCCT test.

But im having some MAJOR problems with IRQ assignments, that is both hindering Video preformance and my internet. Im gonna contact asus on monday as ive tried everything and it still wont work right. My video card, ethernet, usb are all on the same IRQ and its wrecking havoc. My new 4870 and im having so many problems.








I benchmarked 15271 3dmark06 w/[email protected] and stock video card.


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FountainDew* 
Hi, what is the difference between these two tests in OCCT? CPU:OCCT and CPU:Linpack? Which should I test if I just unlocked my 4th core on the 720BE?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536514

Edit: Actually I can't even monitor my CPU on OCCT, it only shows three cores. But CPU-Z and Windows Task Manager show 4 threads. Weird.

Edit2: CPUID Hardware Monitor cannot even check the temperature of all my cores, just TMPIN0 (31C), TMPIN1(26C), and TMPIN2 (34C)

Edit3: System freezes when running OCCT CPU:Linpack test no matter what clock/vcore setting.

Edit4: Can't disable ACC in BIOS... 4th Core is unlocked and running at 3.7Ghz for some reason...

Help...









If just clearing CMOS doesnt fix it, you can clear CMOS first, then turn of the power and take out the battery for few minutes. IF that doesnt fix it either then try to install a previous version of bios that does not have ACC option on it.

On my board TMPin0 is motherboard, TMPin1 is Cpu and TMPin2 is NB. But the order might be different on your board. The best way to figure it out is to install Everest, and look at the temp reading from there and then match those temps with the ones on Hwmonitor.

I have had some freeze up problems before, but mine were not too often and I believe they were happening because of voltages. They were happening under certain circumstances and I just learned how to get around them. On the other hand, yours sounds like the fourth core might be totaly defective. If you dont have the same problem once you are on three cores, then you know the problem.


----------



## FountainDew

Thanks elito and suphiceto, I managed to clear my CMOS by shorting the jumpers. Although it was nice to have 3.7Ghz quad, it wasn't stable in OCCT. Though I managed to install 3 applications and watch a movie on it without any problems at all. I must have terrible RAM for it to lock up during linpack, its definately the achilles of my system. I'm just gonna ramp everything down to tri-core 3.6ghz and just happily enjoy my core. Was a good experience experimenting with the 720BE. Good luck to the rest of you still pushing the core!


----------



## sumyun

- Clock Speed - 3611
- Bus xMulti - 200.61 x18
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.387
- HT Link - 2006.1
- Motherboard - Asus M3A78-T
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Scythe NINJA SCNJ-2000

Not sure why, but can't get it validate by CPU-Z
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536568


----------



## elito

@fountain; if you could, i'd invest in a better air cooler. that AC64 is barely making it for the chip when OC'ed - even tho when these chips runs cool, but it doesn't hurt to go grab a xiggy or cctf


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


@fountain; if you could, i'd invest in a better air cooler. that AC64 is barely making it for the chip when OC'ed - even tho when these chips runs cool, but it doesn't hurt to go grab a xiggy or cctf


I don't know, my chip runs at room ambient at idle (21C) and 36C at load.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sumyun*


- Clock Speed - 3611
- Bus xMulti - 200.61 x18
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.387
- HT Link - 2006.1
- Motherboard - Asus M3A78-T
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Scythe NINJA SCNJ-2000

Not sure why, but can't get it validate by CPU-Z
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536568


Are you setting your overclock in the Bios or in AMD Overdrive?

I gota feelling it checks the bios clock and if the actual clock is alot different it rejects.

It always rejects mine because i cant change it in the bios, max voltage is 1.3v for Cpu.:swearing:


----------



## GJRaksmey

- Clock Speed - 3500MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x17.5
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.400v
- NB 2200MHz
- HT Link - 1800MHz
- Motherboard - ASRock 780GXE/128M
- Chipset - 780G
- CPU Cooling - Zalman CNPS9700

CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536958

1 Hour OCCT stable


----------



## MicroMiniMe

RawZ said:


> *!!~AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE OC Club~!!*
> This thread is not only about OC, it's a Club too, default results welcome.
> 
> The 720 BE is a wonder chip for AMD, so lets exploit it's OC'ing potential & see what stable combinations we can get from this community.
> *- CPU-Z Validation is required.*
> 
> Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.
> 
> Please post the needed info:
> _
> - Clock Speed= 3.640 GHz
> - Bus xMulti= 260X14
> - RAM Speed= DDR2 520
> - Vcore= 1.520v
> - HT Link= 2080
> - Motherboard= Biostar TA790GX A2+
> - Chipset= 790GX/SB750
> - CPU Cooling_= Thermalright (not TRUE)
> 
> This is my OCCT current stable speed but I had to disable my 4th core due to instability. This is a great thread!


----------



## mxthunder

I seem to have lost all my stability. My PC wont even pass prime95 for 2 hours now at bone stock settings with only 3 cores enabled. I really dont know what gives, but I am about to give up on this thing. It must be my mobo or PSU. I have tried every combination of voltages, speeds, ratios etc. : (


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


I seem to have lost all my stability. My PC wont even pass prime95 for 2 hours now at bone stock settings with only 3 cores enabled. I really dont know what gives, but I am about to give up on this thing. It must be my mobo or PSU. I have tried every combination of voltages, speeds, ratios etc. : (


Prime95 and OCCT Linpack are a ***** on hardware! You remember when Jim Carrey said "Smokin" with a big ass grin on his pie hole? If you're looking for 100% stability it may not exist. Does your box BSOD when you game or whatever? If it doesn't, then maybe you're in a good place and shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth (did I just say that?).


----------



## mxthunder

Ha, yea, thats my mentality at this point. I can game for hours on end in a 75F + room, run folding without error, pass the AOD stability test no issues whatsoever. The computer doesnt restart or anything, just the test icon turns red. I think the tests are just very sensitive to any fluctuation in vcore or slight slight errors in calculation.


----------



## Altimax98

I just got a page fault in non-paged area after playing Crysis for 2hrs. Back down to 3.6 for me. LOL.


----------



## Willhemmens

This is a photo of my older athlon 6400 and my New 720 BE


















who else has the 0904?

Larger photo attached

Edit: Altimax98, do you need such a big psu? You could of gone for a decent 550watt and better cooling.
Although it will be future proof and its a decent make.


----------



## kirkyg

I recently bought an x3 720 BE and have been successful with overclocking and setting good ram timings at 1066 (5-5-5-15).

My current issues with my new hardware are:

1) Temps...I have an AC Freezer 64 like some others in this thread. I even used Arctic Silver C installed properly (thinly) on the heatsync and small dot on center of processor.

- At idle my CPU temp is 29-33C depending on room temp
- At idle my case temps are typically 24-27C

- Under 100% load in Prime95 CPU temp is 58-63C depending on surrounding temps
- Under 100% load in Prime95 case temps are 26-29C

Is it possible my thermostat in my board is measuring the CPU core temp is not working properly?

It baffles me how the chip is running this hot. Here is additional information about my overclock: 17.5 mult * 200 fsb @ 3.5ghz on 1.44V

which leads me to my next issue
2) Stable overclock or not? I have been moving voltages up and down to see how they are effecting my oc and I'm not seeing much at my current speed. Where I am at now I can play World of Warcraft and run Prime95 at the same time for about 2 hours...and after that a couple of the cores will report an error. I was up at 3.7ghz at near the same voltage and ran for just over an hour with all other settings the same. What is 'stable'? Shouldn't i be able to run anything i want and get no errors? I guess its not like the good days where you could be 100% for sure you had a stable overclock.


----------



## Josh81

Damn, you guys are getting some nice clocks.

Makes me wonder whether or not I should spend 70 $ more on the x4, or just go with the x3.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirkyg* 
I recently bought an x3 720 BE and have been successful with overclocking and setting good ram timings at 1066 (5-5-5-15).

My current issues with my new hardware are:

1) Temps...I have an AC Freezer 64 like some others in this thread. I even used Arctic Silver C installed properly (thinly) on the heatsync and small dot on center of processor.

- At idle my CPU temp is 29-33C depending on room temp
- At idle my case temps are typically 24-27C

- Under 100% load in Prime95 CPU temp is 58-63C depending on surrounding temps
- Under 100% load in Prime95 case temps are 26-29C

Is it possible my thermostat in my board is measuring the CPU core temp is not working properly?

It baffles me how the chip is running this hot. Here is additional information about my overclock: 17.5 mult * 200 fsb @ 3.5ghz on 1.44V

which leads me to my next issue
2) Stable overclock or not? I have been moving voltages up and down to see how they are effecting my oc and I'm not seeing much at my current speed. Where I am at now I can play World of Warcraft and run Prime95 at the same time for about 2 hours...and after that a couple of the cores will report an error. I was up at 3.7ghz at near the same voltage and ran for just over an hour with all other settings the same. What is 'stable'? Shouldn't i be able to run anything i want and get no errors? I guess its not like the good days where you could be 100% for sure you had a stable overclock.

your temp propes might be correct because really, the temps of the chip gets affected from the surroundings aswell, and also that AC64 really just isnt a top performer. and in terms of stability, anywhere from 4hours+ are usually considerably stable in ppls own terms. I.e. some considers 4hours are stable for themselves, some does 6 some does 8hr+ stresses. but nonetheless; if you can stres 6-8hours then you're 99% rock solid. after 8hours is rock solid.

Quote:


Damn, you guys are getting some nice clocks.

Makes me wonder whether or not I should spend 70 $ more on the x4, or just go with the x3.
i believe the 810 atm is having a sale too.. its probably 20-25bucks more than the 720 i'd believe.

EMCLPNP29 for additional 10bucks off. =P


----------



## kirkyg

The same people with a simliar larger heatsync fan with lower fan speeds (good performance/loudness for the price cooler) are getting 10-20C lower than me. Something doesn't add up. Even though I get prime95 errors after a few hours...i get no game crashes and the only way i can tell is that i alt tab out of wow and go check to see if all cores are still running. It also is random which core give an error and the speeds vary from 3.5 to 3.8 ghz with little difference in length of time it takes to cause the errors.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
your temp propes might be correct because really, the temps of the chip gets affected from the surroundings aswell, and also that AC64 really just isnt a top performer. and in terms of stability, anywhere from 4hours+ are usually considerably stable in ppls own terms. I.e. some considers 4hours are stable for themselves, some does 6 some does 8hr+ stresses. but nonetheless; if you can stres 6-8hours then you're 99% rock solid. after 8hours is rock solid.

i believe the 810 atm is having a sale too.. its probably 20-25bucks more than the 720 i'd believe.

EMCLPNP29 for additional 10bucks off. =P


----------



## crashovride02

This is OCCT stable for 1 hour at this point. Haven't had time to run longer but have had no issues at all. I love this new proc and mobo!!!

- Clock Speed - 3400
- Bus xMulti - 200 x 17
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15, 2T
- Vcore - 1.325
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset - AMD 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537665


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


This is OCCT stable for 1 hour at this point. Haven't had time to run longer but have had no issues at all. I love this new proc and mobo!!!

- Clock Speed - 3400
- Bus xMulti - 200 x 17
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15, 2T
- Vcore - 1.325
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset - AMD 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537665


17x/ 3.4ghz on stock is very very nice. you might just be able to hit 4ghz with that chip.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


17x/ 3.4ghz on stock is very very nice. you might just be able to hit 4ghz with that chip.


Thanks, That's what I'm hoping! I tried 3.5Ghz but failed OCCT after 1 a minute. I then put vcore to 3.5 but still nothing. Not sure why yet. Haven't had much time to try other things. All I've worked with is the multi so far. I'm really new to this mobo and proc. My last was my dfi lp with my Opty 165 and that was easy to OC compared to these new ones.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
17x/ 3.4ghz on stock is very very nice. you might just be able to hit 4ghz with that chip.

Is 3.4ghz on stock voltage that good? I get 3.4ghz on stock voltage very Stably, although at 3.5 i fail after a few minutes, so perhaps i could be stable at 3.9 if i got a better cooler?

Attached is a screenshot of core temp after firing up prime, then shutting it down so i can take a screen shot using core temp, using 3.7 and 1.55volt.

I was able to take a cpuz validation and upload it at 4.0ghz using 1.55v then fail prime after 3 seconds.

Edit: Yesterday morning i opened my window and watched my idle temps drops down to 9'c, should have tryed again for 4ghz









Edit 2: Just got 3DMark06 score of 15113, huh?
Screen shot attached, cpu was running at 3.7.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Is 3.4ghz on stock voltage that good? I get 3.4ghz on stock voltage very Stably, although at 3.5 i fail after a few minutes, so perhaps i could be stable at 3.9 if i got a better cooler?

Attached is a screenshot of core temp after firing up prime, then shutting it down so i can take a screen shot using core temp, using 3.7 and 1.55volt.

I was able to take a cpuz validation and upload it at 4.0ghz using 1.55v then fail prime after 3 seconds.

Edit: Yesterday morning i opened my window and watched my idle temps drops down to 9'c, should have tryed again for 4ghz









Edit 2: Just got 3DMark06 score of 15113, huh? 
Screen shot attached, cpu was running at 3.7.


well to these AMD chips, 600mhz oc is very good on OC. unlike the opty's back in 939 where some can even push nearly a ghz with stock. but i guess i have a pretty decent chip..so far...seems to be one of the only few to be running 3.7 @ below 1.5. =P 1.55 for 3.7 i dont think its worth it. i'd try to see whats ur max stable at 1.5. longevity!


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


This is a photo of my older athlon 6400 and my New 720 BE


















who else has the 0904?

Larger photo attached

Edit: Altimax98, do you need such a big psu? You could of gone for a decent 550watt and better cooling.
Although it will be future proof and its a decent make.










I got it for $75 brand new from newegg, and it doesnt affect heat at all. I have one of those 75cfm 80mm fans on the back of it.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
This is a photo of my older athlon 6400 and my New 720 BE









who else has the 0904?

Larger photo attached

Edit: Altimax98, do you need such a big psu? You could of gone for a decent 550watt and better cooling.
Although it will be future proof and its a decent make.









I have the 0904 Retail from the egg. I bought it the first day it went on sale (Feb. 12th) and I paid $159 plus shipping which was high but I think you can see that I wanted it real bad.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Just got through installing a Thermalright NB HS that dropped my temps about 15C. I also installed an OCZ 600w that I got on RMA from an old Modstream 430 that was about 4 years old. Great company that. Here's a pic of the finished product. I'm tired!









http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/u...ksRedux007.jpg
http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/u...lock_Speed.jpg


----------



## elito

wow your NB used to go at 46C? that's alright. but ofcourse the lower th ebetter, i dont think i can replace my gigaybte NB..its connected with a few other parts and cooling sinks =/. but its cool eunff by default, never warm when i touched it not even when im stressing, and from everest or hware, i believe its always around 30-45C loaded. what i would like know is tho, can one of those NB fit on the SB chip? i mean i know the 790x chipset is really cool..but i just seriously wanna to change that ugly looking heatsink lawl?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


wow your NB used to go at 46C? that's alright. but ofcourse the lower th ebetter, i dont think i can replace my gigaybte NB..its connected with a few other parts and cooling sinks =/. but its cool eunff by default, never warm when i touched it not even when im stressing, and from everest or hware, i believe its always around 30-45C loaded. what i would like know is tho, can one of those NB fit on the SB chip? i mean i know the 790x chipset is really cool..but i just seriously wanna to change that ugly looking heatsink lawl?


After it ran for about an hour it settled at 34C idle which is about 10C lower than the stock copper. It's got a universal mounting kit that comes with 3 different fasteners. I had to use the spring loaded push pins. It would fit on your SB but its a 4" tower and you would perhaps need the version that is offset? Edit: Actually now that I remember looking at my SB HS I don't think it would fit because the Thermalright has a large base. Sorry about that!


----------



## crashovride02

Another run!!! This is OCCT stable for 1 hour at this point. Haven't had time to run longer but have had no issues at all. I love this new proc and mobo!!!

- Clock Speed - 3600
- Bus xMulti - 200 x 18
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15, 2T
- Vcore - 1.421v
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset - AMD 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537818


----------



## sumyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sumyun* 
- Clock Speed - 3611
- Bus xMulti - 200.61 x18
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.387
- HT Link - 2006.1
- Motherboard - Asus M3A78-T
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Scythe NINJA SCNJ-2000

Not sure why, but can't get it validate by CPU-Z
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536568

Ok..Got it now. Run Prime95 for 2.5 hours, played Crysis / CoD with no issue.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537827

Want to go higher, tried 3.7 with 1.4 but blue screen. Will keep trying.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
Another run!!! This is OCCT stable for 1 hour at this point. Haven't had time to run longer but have had no issues at all. I love this new proc and mobo!!!

- Clock Speed - 3600
- Bus xMulti - 200 x 18
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15, 2T
- Vcore - 1.421v
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset - AMD 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537818

You've got a good CPU there. Are you going to try to OC the clock speed in the future. I did the multiplier at first but couldn't get the HT link speed above 1600.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


You've got a good CPU there. Are you going to try to OC the clock speed in the future. I did the multiplier at first but couldn't get the HT link speed above 1600.


My link speed is at 2000. All I have changed is the Multi.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


My link speed is at 2000. All I have changed is the Multi.


I saw that but how you can get it to work on your board and mine won't is a mystery to me. I can set it to 2000 in the BIOS but it still shows up as 1600 max.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


I saw that but how you can get it to work on your board and mine won't is a mystery to me. I can set it to 2000 in the BIOS but it still shows up as 1600 max.










I don't know what to say there.







I'm still very new to these new AM2 etc.... cpu's and mobo's


----------



## mxthunder

Can you update me? I am now stable 5+ hrs in AOD with this setup. Thanks

- Clock Speed - 3737
- Bus xMulti - 202 x 18.5
- RAM Speed - 810
- Vcore - 1.5375v
- HT Link - 1600
- Motherboard - Biostar TA790GX
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - AC freezer 64
- NB speed = 2400

Maybe we could add a column to list the steppings as well? Mine is 0851

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=537881


----------



## elito

this OP updates every week ive noticed lawl. @MXthunder, your board gives you volts in increments of .15's or .10's? cus i see 1.5375? and not 1.525?


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


this OP updates every week ive noticed lawl. @MXthunder, your board gives you volts in increments of .15's or .10's? cus i see 1.5375? and not 1.525?


So many updates each day, gets tiresome to update it each day. Perhaps if i got some rep off people here i might spend more time since i'm taking my time out to do this


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


So many updates each day, gets tiresome to update it each day. Perhaps if i got some rep off people here i might spend more time since i'm taking my time out to do this










No offense but it's against TOS to ask for REP! I appreciate what you are doing and am in no rush. Update whenever you can!! Thanks


----------



## RawZ

T'was just a joke luv.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


T'was just a joke luv.


Well, you knew someone had to take it the wrong way so I thought I would be the first!!


----------



## RawZ

Haha, go you!


----------



## mxthunder

You people on here are crazy asking for this rep stuff. Rawz is not the first one. Ive never seen a forum like this, or one that uses rep stuff. If you dont have the time or energy to do a thread like this then dont start one.


----------



## RawZ

Relex mate, i don't appreciate having a go at me for a ****ing joke.


----------



## mxthunder

Sorry man. I just feel so scared on here to post stuff because people are always in my face about getting rep. I think it causes more trouble than its worth.


----------



## RawZ

Lol t'is fine mate. Rep's just rep at the end of the day, people wield it willy nilly lol. For example i posted a news item a few days ago and got rep for it.. just for posting a link whereas this thread can be seen as more work, informative and useful, yet i have no rep for it lol. Nvm, it's all good.


----------



## Willhemmens

Found this on OCforums, comparing the Phenom II 940 be to the i7 range.LINKY


----------



## c49

so my friend is looking to sell his water cooling system, and i'm debating whether or not it's worth it to buy it off him. as it stands right now, with my silent knight 2 and my 720 oc'ed to 3.6 @1.45v, my idle temp is 21c and i hit maybe 39c at load. would it be worth it to upgrade to liquid cooling and see just how far i can push it, or leave well enough alone?


----------



## DarthElvis

There, I rep'd you Rawz. Good job on the thread.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
so my friend is looking to sell his water cooling system, and i'm debating whether or not it's worth it to buy it off him. as it stands right now, with my silent knight 2 and my 720 oc'ed to 3.6 @1.45v, my idle temp is 21c and i hit maybe 39c at load. would it be worth it to upgrade to liquid cooling and see just how far i can push it, or leave well enough alone?

I've never used water cooling before but it seems that some kits are much better than others. Is it custom or retail? 3/8" or 1/2" tubing? Gallons per hour? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## CoBRedeye

just been converted to an AMD man again from my q6600 rig and i must say im loving every moment.

read through this hole thread and with the help of a friend got my new AMD 720 BE clocked to 3.6 on air with a idle of 20C and Load of 29C using a Noctua NH-U12P with 2 fans pushing and pulling.

Clock Speed: 3.6GHz
VCore: 1.5v
Multiplier: 18x
RAM Speed - 1333Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P 
Case: Coolermaster HAF 932


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

There are around 5 results in this whole thread that aren't on here because of no Validation, please could those people do so, cheers.

Updating in a few minutes.


----------



## RawZ

*Updated*

I'd love to see some DFI mobo results. If you know anyone who has, get them here. Cheers!


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

Main update page has now been changed for a new look; hope you all like and keep those updates coming in!

There now is a review section on the main page - if you have a review of the 720 not listed on the main page, please post. Reviews of unlocking the 4th core is needed too.

Cheers.


----------



## suphiceto

Great job RawZ, it looks a lot better. +REP
You might also wanna create two charts one with x3 cores and another with x4 cores that could show the potential of the 4th core. Thanks


----------



## RawZ

Will do, and thanks!


----------



## Willhemmens

Rawz, if you ever need a hand keeping upto date, contact me.









Nice job on the front page too.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Here's what I've got. Thanks for the great thread!

- Clock Speed= 3.640 GHz
- Bus xMulti= 260X14
- RAM Speed= DDR2 520
- Vcore= 1.520v
- HT Link= 2080
- Motherboard= Biostar TA790GX A2+
- Chipset= 790GX/SB750
- CPU Cooling[/I]= Thermalright (not TRUE)

This is my OCCT current stable speed but I had to disable my 4th core due to instability. This is a great thread!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


I've never used water cooling before but it seems that some kits are much better than others. Is it custom or retail? 3/8" or 1/2" tubing? Gallons per hour? Inquiring minds want to know!










He doesn't know and I haven't had a chance to look at it yet...he says it's about 3 years old though and I think it's a custom job. I'm gonna try to get more info, I was just wondering if in general I would be able to see results better than 18-21c idle and 38-40c load by switching from air to water.


----------



## Josh81

edit


----------



## Tycun

Are you guys all pass 2 hours stable test like








Prime95
OCCT
Intel Burn Test

I think I got the worst chip, only stable at [email protected] 1.5v and not able to unlock 4th core.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tycun* 
Are you guys all pass 2 hours stable test like








Prime95
OCCT
Intel Burn Test

I think I got the worst chip, only stable at [email protected] 1.5v and not able to unlock 4th core.









2 hours? i left mine running for 8hrs+ and only stopped cus i woke up and needed to use the rig..lawl. and yea looks like u do have a bad chip..RETURN IT FOR A REPLACEMENT FTW.! im bouta do mine, either that or sell it for a 710+$$ i have no use for the unlocked multi. =/


----------



## Roadster_Rider

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539112 Stable on prime 95 for 10+ hours. I guess that puts me in second place









Looks like I ****ed up my ram settings, I'll have to go double check that it's not just cpu-z reading **** wrong.

Ok, it's just cpu-z being screwy, I just checked my bios and my memory clock speed is 960, not 480 like cpu-z says.


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roadster_Rider*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539112 Stable on prime 95 for 10+ hours. I guess that puts me in second place









Looks like I ****ed up my ram settings, I'll have to go double check that it's not just cpu-z reading **** wrong.

Ok, it's just cpu-z being screwy, I just checked my bios and my memory clock speed is 960, not 480 like cpu-z says.


Assuming it's dual channel DDR2 ram, cpu-z was reporting correctly. It only reports speed/module, 480mhz *2 channels= 960mhz.

Also, nice OC. What voltage/temps are you hitting with that?


----------



## Roadster_Rider

The voltage is 1.5 and the temps don't break 40 C(at least I haven't seen them do so).


----------



## un4rmed

I just got my 720, but I don't know if I'm going to overclock it or not. The only chips that I've overclocked are the core2duo gen of intel chips and I don't really feel like learning how to overclock all over again.


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roadster_Rider* 
The voltage is 1.5 and the temps don't break 40 C(at least I haven't seen them do so).

Very nice. I'm still waiting for my cooler to get in, but i'm at 3.6ghz w/ 1.34v atm- temps ~55c. I'm very happy with such a low voltage at that speed though







(with stock cooler)

So far 30mins stable under orthos blend, priority 5. Can't wait to slap aftermarket cooling on this thing and really push it.


----------



## RawZ

I was going to do a 4th core stable rank table, but it only seems as if suphiceto is the only one to have a stable OC on his 4th unlocked core. I'll do a table when we get about 4 more results for it.


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

*Updated!*

GJ rider knocking me off 2nd spot







Unfortunately i can't go any higher, i probably could with more voltage but the highest voltage i can go on my board is 1.5v lol. Nvm, 3.8Ghz on a nForce 560 chipset & a Â£40 board is great.. sod you all 790's & 750SB's







Still waiting for someone to hit 4Ghz stable.


----------



## Roadster_Rider

I can get 4, but it wont be stable...









Still happy with my oc though


----------



## videoman5

Hmm, I have booted into 3.9Ghz before, no idea if it's stable. I hit a wall at 4Ghz, and get only 3 seconds into Windows. I want that top spot!
/I think 1.625 or 1.65 might get me over the wall, but I've heard anywhere from 1.7-1.55v is the safe 24/7 voltage. Plus temps are same at ambient, and load 35c for me as 1.45v, so temps shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un4rmed*


I just got my 720, but I don't know if I'm going to overclock it or not. The only chips that I've overclocked are the core2duo gen of intel chips and I don't really feel like learning how to overclock all over again.


ain't no thinggg. it's easy and you can get a pretty ludicrous performance boost just with stock voltages and cooling. why not?


----------



## mxthunder

The info I submitted on page 27 is with the 4th core stable.


----------



## elito

maybe i should go for 3.8ghz like everybody huh? but i think i'd need 1.5-1.55 for that tho..idk if its worth it for just a lil 100mhz bump..and sacrafice .75mV's.. hmmm


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
I was going to do a 4th core stable rank table, but it only seems as if suphiceto is the only one to have a stable OC on his 4th unlocked core. I'll do a table when we get about 4 more results for it.

My 4th core won't even post at stock


----------



## un4rmed

Clock Speed: 3872.16 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 242.01 * 16
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz
- Vcore: 1.55v
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: M4A79 Deluxe
- Chipset: 790Gx + SB750
- CPU Cooling: TQ tower

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539501


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roadster_Rider*


I can get 4, but it wont be stable...










Mine will run with the 4th core all day long but when I stress the system with OCCT it will stop with an error somewhere between the 3rd to 7th test. So I know that that one core is definitely week.


----------



## un4rmed

My last overclock was only a few hours stable. I don't feel save with leaving the volts that high 24/7 so I'm going to bring it down to 4.5 or 4.75. I think I'm only going to be able get 3.5ghz out of that, but that's still pretty good.


----------



## Willhemmens

Looking for a new Hsf to cool my 720, i was looking at the Core contact freezer, Xigmatek S1284C Achilles Edition, Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283 and the coolermaster V8, V10 and V12 when they come out. any other ideas?

Does the extra heatpipe on the Xigmatek S1284C Achilles Edition give much better temps?

Thanks Will

*Edit: 1.55v is quite high, for a 24/7 overclock 1.5 would be my maximum and 1.55 for gaming?*


----------



## un4rmed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Looking for a new Hsf to cool my 720, i was looking at the Core contact freezer, Xigmatek S1284C Achilles Edition, Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283 and the coolermaster V8, V10 and V12 when they come out. any other ideas?

Does the extra heatpipe on the Xigmatek S1284C Achilles Edition give much better temps?

Thanks Will

*Edit: 1.55v is quite high, for a 24/7 overclock 1.5 would be my maximum and 1.55 for gaming?*


It depends on how long you want your CPU to last. I'm sure at 1.5v, it will start to degrade after a year.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Looking for a new Hsf to cool my 720, i was looking at the Core contact freezer, Xigmatek S1284C Achilles Edition, Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283 and the coolermaster V8, V10 and V12 when they come out. any other ideas?

Does the extra heatpipe on the Xigmatek S1284C Achilles Edition give much better temps?

Thanks Will

*Edit: 1.55v is quite high, for a 24/7 overclock 1.5 would be my maximum and 1.55 for gaming?*


id go for the core contact and the regular xigmatek s1283. the achilles edition is just for the looks. but performs the same or even worst in some reviews than the origianl 1283.. the xig. dk is a good choice also if you dont midn the extra bucks for nickle plating, but that also might reduce your temps due to the nickle plating.


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un4rmed* 
It depends on how long you want your CPU to last. I'm sure at 1.5v, it will start to degrade after a year.

Unless you have actual data to back it up, please don't make statements like this.

From what I've seen 1.5-1.55 is the highest voltage people are comfortable with, although I probably wouldn't go above 1.5v for regular use.


----------



## un4rmed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


Unless you have actual data to back it up, please don't make statements like this.

From what I've seen 1.5-1.55 is the highest voltage people are comfortable with, although I probably wouldn't go above 1.5v for regular use.


It's just an opinion, sorry I said it to strongly.


----------



## FatalityxZ

I've already ordered this.
With my Xigmatek what kind of overclock do you think I'll get?


----------



## Altimax98

It depends on what your comfortable with doing. From what ive seen temps havent been a issue as far as going to high. It seems we will go unstable on everyday voltages before seeing 60c+ temps. Ive got a zaleman 9700nt and im running 1.475v/18X multi/200fsb = 3.612 and 1333mhz ram and ill keep a 40c during a stability test. If I crank up the case fans ill hold a good 38c.

It all depends on what you feel safe with. Temps wont be a issue.


----------



## un4rmed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


It depends on what your comfortable with doing. From what ive seen temps havent been a issue as far as going to high. It seems we will go unstable on everyday voltages before seeing 60c+ temps. Ive got a zaleman 9700nt and im running 1.475v/18X multi/200fsb = 3.612 and 1333mhz ram and ill keep a 40c during a stability test. If I crank up the case fans ill hold a good 38c.

It all depends on what you feel safe with. Temps wont be a issue.


I couldn't have said it better myself. These chips run very cool so its unlikely that temps will be holding you back. Just for a comparison, with the same cooling my old e8400 was pushing 68 - 70 on a full load while my 720 is holding in the mid 40's.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
id go for the core contact and the regular xigmatek s1283. the achilles edition is just for the looks. but performs the same or even worst in some reviews than the origianl 1283.. the xig. dk is a good choice also if you dont midn the extra bucks for nickle plating, but that also might reduce your temps due to the nickle plating.

Thanks for the help, so im thinking:

Xigmatek HDT S1283

and one of these two

120mm Delta FFB1212EHE 4000Rpm (190CFM @ 59DB 

120mm SilverStone FM121 (White) 2400rpm (110 CFM @ 40DB)


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Thanks for the help, so im thinking:

Xigmatek HDT S1283

and one of these two

120mm Delta FFB1212EHE 4000Rpm (190CFM @ 59DB 

120mm SilverStone FM121 (White) 2400rpm (110 CFM @ 40DB)


















190 cfm @59 db- make sure your case doesn't fly away


----------



## CoBRedeye

- Clock Speed 3.717GHz
- Bus xMulti 18.5x
- RAM Speed 1333Mhz
- Vcore 1.552v
- HT Link 2009.2
- Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P 
- Chipset 790FX 
- CPU Cooling Noctua NH-U12P
- Case Coolermaster HAF 932

Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540791


----------



## CoBFreaky

Clock Speed: 3.717GHz
VCore: 1.552v
Multiplier: 18.5x
RAM Speed - 1333Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Case: Coolermaster CM690 Dominator

Validation Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540500


----------



## Willhemmens

Same person, different case?


----------



## elito

o boy..


----------



## CoBFreaky

Hi Guys ,

No two different dudes, just with the same enthusiasm for this little Phenom 2 x3.

Had a little play on the systems today and got 3.7 nice and stable..


----------



## CoBRedeye

lol he wished same case









same clan different mothers lol be good to see results on the front page!!


----------



## Altimax98

LOL, we welcome both of you!!


----------



## kirkyg

After 5.5 hours of Prime95 with no crashes, blue screens, or cores erroring here are the results on only moderate cpu cooling:

Systems Specs:
Phenom X3 720 BE, Biostar TA790GX 128M, OCZ Reaper PC8500 (1066) 2gb x2, MSI - Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 - 216 cores, WD Raptor 36gb HD, WD Caviar Black Edition 640GB 7200rpm HD, Artic Cooler Freezer 64

Overclock details:
*Unlocked CPU to use 4th core*
CPU *3.510 ghz*13.5x
CPU Voltage1.425 V
North Bridge*2340 mhz*9.0x
NB Voltage 1.4 V
Hyper Transport*2080 mhz*8.0x
HT Voltage 1.2 V
Ref. Clock (FSB)*260 mhz*
Chipset Voltage1.4 V
Memory Freq.*524 mhz*1:2 FSB







RAM
Dual Channel*1044 mhz*
Memory Voltage2.1 V
CAS Latency5 clock
tRCD 5 clock
tRP 5 clock
tRAS 15 clock

VC Core Clock*750 mhz*
Shader Clock*1500 mhz*
Memory Clock*1186 mhz*

3dmark06 score (17941) and CPU-Z validations are in the attachments below:


----------



## FatalityxZ

Since I'm gonna get this bad boy soon, what kind of voltages and mutiplier increases do I have to use to get 3.6GHz?


----------



## nirianto

1.4-1.45v depending on your chip


----------



## un4rmed

Not sure if this list is being updated or not, but here's what I think my final overclock is. 
It's stable in prime 95 for 12 hours.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=541322
Clock Speed: 3718.54 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 218.74 * 17
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz
- Vcore: 1.475v
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: M4A79 Deluxe
- Chipset: 790Gx + SB750
- CPU Cooling: TQ tower


----------



## Bitey

I have a X3 720, with the 4th core unlocked and overclocked to 3.1 on stock voltages. Just to assure stability, I was thinking about moving up the voltage a bit. What is reasonable for a X3 that is now essentially a X4 940?

cheers


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitey*


I have a X3 720, with the 4th core unlocked and overclocked to 3.1 on stock voltages. Just to assure stability, I was thinking about moving up the voltage a bit. What is reasonable for a X3 that is now essentially a X4 940?

cheers


What kind of gear are you running? Do you have adequate cooling on the MOSFET's, NB, and CPU? Are you overclocking with the frequency or multiplier? I would use OCCT or Prime95 to check for stability IF your cooling is up to it.


----------



## Bitey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


What kind of gear are you running? Do you have adequate cooling on the MOSFET's, NB, and CPU? Are you overclocking with the frequency or multiplier? I would use OCCT or Prime95 to check for stability IF your cooling is up to it.










I have a XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 cooler that keeps it a freezing cold (25C Idle)....its all multipler overclocking. But even with a stock cooler, 3.1/4 core should be not a problem. 
Board is a 790GP North/750 South (GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H).

It appears stable...as far as Prime95 and 3dmark/SuperPI are concerned. Just was trying to make sure this is a decent voltage for a X3 chip at X4 940 speeds.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitey*


I have a XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 cooler that keeps it a freezing cold (25C Idle)....its all multipler overclocking. But even with a stock cooler, 3.1/4 core should be not a problem. 
Board is a 790GP North/750 South (GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H).

It appears stable...as far as Prime95 and 3dmark/SuperPI are concerned. Just was trying to make sure this is a decent voltage for a X3 chip at X4 940 speeds.


Sounds like you're on the right track. I'm running 260X14 at 1.51v stably but when I unlock the 4th core it becomes unstable although it doesn't BSOD. Just using the multiplier I can get the same 2.6 GHz stably but my HT Link was stuck at 1600 and I wanted to run it higher.


----------



## Bitey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Sounds like you're on the right track. I'm running 260X14 at 1.51v stably but when I unlock the 4th core it becomes unstable although it doesn't BSOD. Just using the multiplier I can get the same 2.6 GHz stably but my HT Link was stuck at 1600 and I wanted to run it higher.









OCCT now appears to be reporting errors on Core 3......odd that SuperPI/Prime don't pick this up. What is the stock voltage? I'm thinking about trying to up it a tiny bit.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitey*


OCCT now appears to be reporting errors on Core 3......odd that SuperPI/Prime don't pick this up. What is the stock voltage? I'm thinking about trying to up it a tiny bit.


1.35v I believe is default and AMD states that 1.55v is the max safe voltage.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


1.35v I believe is default and AMD states that 1.55v is the max safe voltage.


according to the "real" stats shown, 1.425 is the default safe. and 1.55 is consider OC'ed safe. =]


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


according to the "real" stats shown, 1.425 is the default safe. and 1.55 is consider OC'ed safe. =]


1.325v is stock.


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Well I think I have a good chip. Posts at 18.5x with default voltages. Stable at 18x and 1.408 (bios) with 4th core, but got an auto-shut down while folding proteins overnight (lm-sensor log showed it hit 60C). Had it set to the lowest setting because my watercool setup isn't ready yet and the stock heatsink is horrible: small, 2800rpm max, bad machining. After I get off here I'm pulling on my old 939 heat sink with copper base and heat pipes for overnight folding. I know I need cpu-z for validation, but I'm just testing with divx4 encode and folding for now with my LiveCD on a pendrive.

I'm having a lot of trouble with my reference clock. I can't seem to budge it 10mhz with stock voltage/multi and 1.4v NB! Is there another way to overclock the ram beside the reference clock? I had boot at 16x with 533 timing for both banks, but it failed after 20mins of encode. I don't need to run at 1066, but I would like to increase the bus to get a bit more bandwidth and lower the latencies in addition to picking up 100mhz on the cpu (220-230).

[edit]
Also if someone with the same board as me could help translate the labels in the T-series section that would be awesome. What is the ATIG clock? What is the option under chipset -> 790GX config -> HT config -> use 2xLCLK mode enable/disable (default disable)

Clock Speed: 3600 MHz
- BusxMulti: 200x18
- RAM Speed: 2.1v 800Mhz 4x2GB 5-5-5-15 2T
- Vcore: 1.4125v (1.408 reported)
- NB 1.2 (1.280 reported)
- HT Link: 1600Mhz 1.2v (1.184 reported)
- Motherboard: TA790GX 128M
- Chipset: 790Gx + SB750
- CPU Cooling: stock 939 X2 4400 copper base w/ heatpipes


----------



## CoBRedeye

my vcore was 1.325 stock, was running at 1.55v on 3.7 but managed to get it down to 1.52v stable with occt.


----------



## TheMikeMiller

I don't mean to bump but...

Has anyone noticed that you can leave CnQ on? My chip will still underclock/volt to 800mhz even after I manually change the voltages and multi. I wan't planning on overclocking for 24/7 as I wanted to save idle power, but it looks like I can anyway.

Can someone confirm this?

I don't have a reliable way to monitor clock and voltages in the OS yet (as it's not really installed...), but my "on demand" setting goes 800mhz to 3.6ghz during benchmark.


----------



## CoBRedeye

when i overclocked my CnQ turned off automatically maybe ur board requires you to turn it on and off manually


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Well this biostar board can leave it enabled. Actually now that I'm thinking about it, it could be the ACC option. Doesn't that have something to do with CnQ 3.0 standards.

Does anyone else have the 800mhz idle speed after manual settings?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMikeMiller*


I don't mean to bump but...

Has anyone noticed that you can leave CnQ on? My chip will still underclock/volt to 800mhz even after I manually change the voltages and multi. I wan't planning on overclocking for 24/7 as I wanted to save idle power, but it looks like I can anyway.

Can someone confirm this?

I don't have a reliable way to monitor clock and voltages in the OS yet (as it's not really installed...), but my "on demand" setting goes 800mhz to 3.6ghz during benchmark.


Read a hardware article the other day. Wish I could reference it for you but I read so many I forget where it was. The author said that in his case CNQ worked up to 3.6 but no higher. In my own situation, I've only gotten it enabled once and nothing I do turns it back on. I really would like to use it when I'm folding to lower the energy used. It might be a bug in this latest BIOS but your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
I really would like to use it when I'm folding to lower the energy used.

Man, I really hope you didn't break your CnQ support. Mine runs in the background (nice=19) at 800mhz on all cores with the 'ondemand" setting. I can't wait for my kill-a-watt to get here. Or, the rest of my components...

I might install windows on an old drive to do some more testing. I have 800, 1.2, 2.1, and 3.6 for settings. The Vcore doesn't seem to change from my sensor readout. I wonder if this has anything to do with the "overvoltage" versus start-up voltage--leave the start-up at default (or lower) and adjust overvolt for stability. It seems that we are only overclocking the highest state with the multiplier adjustments.

Also, I haven't seen the S5 state where the L1 & L2 cache is flushed to L3 and idle cores are shut down. This maybe an AMD driver/software thing though.

This is awesome. I can overclock to 3.6ghz and still idle at 800mhz. I was just playing with this thing up till now. It looks like I'll be able to run a stable overclock for my encoding and still get the efficiency I wanted!

[Edit]
Just crashed. System locked with NB at 75C. I won't be able to play with this anymore until I get better cooling.


----------



## CoBRedeye

- CPU Cooling Noctua NH-U12P
- Case Coolermaster HAF 932

with this setup im running at idle 1.52v @ 3.7 a cool 21C and at max on a OCCT test for 1 hour 38C. cant fault the case for it quality nor the Noctua best cooler ive ever used but i using it with 2 fans pushing and pulling. oh and the best thing is its totally silent only thing i can hear is the gfx fan and thats nothing at 20% speed.

Case is Â£100 and cooler Â£50 but well worth the money (overclockers.co.uk)


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMikeMiller*


Man, I really hope you didn't break your CnQ support. Mine runs in the background (nice=19) at 800mhz on all cores with the 'ondemand" setting. I can't wait for my kill-a-watt to get here. Or, the rest of my components...

I might install windows on an old drive to do some more testing. I have 800, 1.2, 2.1, and 3.6 for settings. The Vcore doesn't seem to change from my sensor readout. I wonder if this has anything to do with the "overvoltage" versus start-up voltage--leave the start-up at default (or lower) and adjust overvolt for stability. It seems that we are only overclocking the highest state with the multiplier adjustments.

Also, I haven't seen the S5 state where the L1 & L2 cache is flushed to L3 and idle cores are shut down. This maybe an AMD driver/software thing though.

This is awesome. I can overclock to 3.6ghz and still idle at 800mhz. I was just playing with this thing up till now. It looks like I'll be able to run a stable overclock for my encoding and still get the efficiency I wanted!

[Edit]
Just crashed. System locked with NB at 75C. I won't be able to play with this anymore until I get better cooling.


Thanks for the encouragement, I'll try your suggestions and see if I can get it figured out.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoBRedeye*


- CPU Cooling Noctua NH-U12P
- Case Coolermaster HAF 932

with this setup im running at idle 1.52v @ 3.7 a cool 21C and at max on a OCCT test for 1 hour 38C. cant fault the case for it quality nor the Noctua best cooler ive ever used but i using it with 2 fans pushing and pulling. oh and the best thing is its totally silent only thing i can hear is the gfx fan and thats nothing at 20% speed.

Case is Â£100 and cooler Â£50 but well worth the money (overclockers.co.uk)


That is an excellent result. 38C after an hour of OCCT running at 1.52v is a lot lower than the 54C I'm getting.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoBRedeye*


- CPU Cooling Noctua NH-U12P
- Case Coolermaster HAF 932

with this setup im running at idle 1.52v @ 3.7 a cool 21C and at max on a OCCT test for 1 hour 38C. cant fault the case for it quality nor the Noctua best cooler ive ever used but i using it with 2 fans pushing and pulling. oh and the best thing is its totally silent only thing i can hear is the gfx fan and thats nothing at 20% speed.

Case is Â£100 and cooler Â£50 but well worth the money (overclockers.co.uk)


Thats a Very Very good temp. Put your system in your User CP so we can see the rest of ur setup.

Im gonna play today and see if I cant hit 3.85 tonight.


----------



## Altimax98

Well thats not gonna happen lol. I tried 1.525 and 19x multi and 800mhz ram and it would start screwing around in Express Gate (asus thingy thats surprisingly really good) and it would keep right clicking the mouse and opening stuff. So I dont think thats gonna work right.

But I did get 3.812 [email protected] & 1.500v w/1333mhz Ram. It was stable for windows, benchmark and a medium Stability test in OCCT. But on the Heavy Test it would fail. I got 28c Idle and 44c During the test. But since it wasnt stable during a full test Im not gonna post it as sucessful.


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

Sorry it's not been updated for a few days; been away for the weekend. Updating shortly.


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

*Updated!*

Great new results, we welcome all new 720BE lovers







Best chip out there!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Best chip out there!

















Agreed.


----------



## RawZ

There was a review somewhere, i don't think i listed it on the front page (i'll try find). It was a Crossfire review. It had the top chips from AMD & Intel like the Q9650, 920, 940, 965, & from AMD the 940 & 720BE. They used a 4870X2 and 2x 4870X2's to see gaming performance and they was not much in it and justified that spending hundreds of Â£Â£Â£'s more for the higher cost stuff over a 720BE was a waste as it only gave you FPS on par with the 720BE or a tad bit more.. which might i add you wouldn't ever notice. 720BE money well spent!


----------



## CoBRedeye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


Thats a Very Very good temp. Put your system in your User CP so we can see the rest of ur setup.

Im gonna play today and see if I cant hit 3.85 tonight.


Here we go Altimax my setup







how did you get on??


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Hi there,

*Updated!*

Great new results, we welcome all new 720BE lovers







Best chip out there!









Absolutely!


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoBRedeye* 
Here we go Altimax my setup







how did you get on??

It was ok. I am stable to benchmark and all that kinda stuff. But does not being able to pass a 1hr Heavy OCCT test count as not stable?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
There was a review somewhere, i don't think i listed it on the front page (i'll try find). It was a Crossfire review. It had the top chips from AMD & Intel like the Q9650, 920, 940, 965, & from AMD the 940 & 720BE. They used a 4870X2 and 2x 4870X2's to see gaming performance and they was not much in it and justified that spending hundreds of Â£Â£Â£'s more for the higher cost stuff over a 720BE was a waste as it only gave you FPS on par with the 720BE or a tad bit more.. which might i add you wouldn't ever notice. 720BE money well spent!

Anandtech, and as I recall it was repeatedly said that everything was smoother with the 720 over Intel's C2D and C2Q. Even in a double blind test! Their theory is that the onboard memory controller made it so.


----------



## Megalith

ok uys i have to ask. is the 790fx sb750 the best 4 this cpu? which mobo's have the ACC feature to enable the 4th core? do they need to be south port? which is the best board 4 this cpu? i saw in the results post for this cpu the Biostar TA790gx sb750 had the best overclock so, is that the best board. i've been researchn for 3 weeks and cant decide. i saw this thread and knew u were the 1's to help me so i can start my build. ordering anyway.lol ty


----------



## RawZ

Having the best OC doesn't mean its the best board, it all depends on all other variables you have in the PC. Even if you had the exact same setup, theres no guarantee you'll have the same OC as all chips are not the same, some OC better than others. FYI, the guy with the top spot on this leaderboard has watercooling.

The 790FX & 750SB is the latest combo right now, but doesn't mean it's the best. For example i have a $60 board from Asus; the M2N68 and i'm at 3.8Ghz stable. Again it all depends on other variables. The is no 'best' setup.

ACC is avaible on some Biostar and Gigabyte boards, i'm sure the other members can clairfy which for you.


----------



## un4rmed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megalith*


ok uys i have to ask. is the 790fx sb750 the best 4 this cpu? which mobo's have the ACC feature to enable the 4th core? do they need to be south port? which is the best board 4 this cpu? i saw in the results post for this cpu the Biostar TA790gx sb750 had the best overclock so, is that the best board. i've been researchn for 3 weeks and cant decide. i saw this thread and knew u were the 1's to help me so i can start my build. ordering anyway.lol ty


It's hard to be serious when you type like that.


----------



## Altimax98

I think what hes trying to ask is, whats the best for the buck. Well to say it honestly what do you want? AM3? AM2+? That narrows it down. Now there are about 11 AM3 mobos on the market. I 'personally' wouldnt recommend jetway, biostar or AsRock, but to each his own.

From what Ive read the MSI mobos dont OC well, due to a low celing as for Voltages. The Asus is a premium board, especially the Deluxe. I love mine, but you can save a few bucks and get a Gigabyte board and save $30 or so. Thats just AM3.

From what I know about the 4th core unlock is 3 things:
1: Stability is risked. Many people have issues with temps and stability OC'ing with the 4th core unlocked. There are those 'Factory Freaks' that OC with 4th core just fine. 
2: Gigabyte is the only super stable 4th core unlocker when mated to the 790GX chipset Seems to be the best combo
3: Not every chip has a 'Good' 4th core. Some were truly bad Cores and they just will not run.
Hope I helped a little


----------



## Megalith

dont know how i typed that wouldnt be taken serious but whatever. i guess am3 to future proof. i didnt know about it not being stable or not working at all in some cases. will it make a big difference if say u have 3.5 ghz and only 3 of 4 cores? i'm actually torn b/w the biostar and the gigabyte. but if theres better my ears are open.i am totally serious by the way. if u can help educate me further great. if not why bother comment. what are the other variables to consider? is the quad a better cpu then? i saw a review and the 
x3 seemed to outperform the quad.


----------



## Megalith

ii just read that only the 0904 batches of the phenom IIx3 can be unlocked.


----------



## Megalith

Phenom II X3 processor unlockable

According to reports on the web, people reckon they have worked out how to enable the fourth core in a Phenom II X3 processor. X3's are really X4's with one core disabled, but with a BIOS trick it seems a cheap way to take advantage of more speed - especially for multi core applications.

From what we know, only 0904 batches of Phenom II X3 can be unlocked. Basically, it just uses ACC core to trick the CPU to enable 4th core that has been classed unstable by AMD. However, not all unlocked Phenom II X3 will be stable so you will need some luck here.

All that is required to unlock your Phenom II X3 processor is a 790GX + SB700 motherboard but please remember that the fourth core has usually been disabled for a reason. All you have to do is to modify the "Advanced Clock Calibration" to Auto and your X3 should become an X4.


----------



## Brutuz

Format:

- 3607.87MHz 
- 200.44 *18
- DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-12
- 1.5v
- 2004.3Mhz
- Gigabyte MA790GP-UD4H
- 790GX/SB750
- TRUE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542108

Still tweaking the RAM however, those will probably be my settings.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megalith* 
ii just read that only the 0904 batches of the phenom IIx3 can be unlocked.

all batches are unlockable, its only a mattter of havign the proper BIOS with ACC now.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
I think what hes trying to ask is, whats the best for the buck. Well to say it honestly what do you want? AM3? AM2+? That narrows it down. Now there are about 11 AM3 mobos on the market. I 'personally' wouldnt recommend jetway, biostar or AsRock, but to each his own.

From what Ive read the MSI mobos dont OC well, due to a low celing as for Voltages. The Asus is a premium board, especially the Deluxe. I love mine, but you can save a few bucks and get a Gigabyte board and save $30 or so. Thats just AM3.

From what I know about the 4th core unlock is 3 things:
1: Stability is risked. Many people have issues with temps and stability OC'ing with the 4th core unlocked. There are those 'Factory Freaks' that OC with 4th core just fine.
2: Gigabyte is the only super stable 4th core unlocker when mated to the 790GX chipset Seems to be the best combo
3: Not every chip has a 'Good' 4th core. Some were truly bad Cores and they just will not run.
Hope I helped a little

Having planned on Phenom II and ordering my 720 on 2-12 when they first became available on the Egg, I have to agree with everything Altimax98 said. My chip is stable up to about 3.6 with the 4th core enabled and there are many AM2+ AMD chipset (and some nVidia) mobo's that will unlock it. There are even a few reviews that state DDR3 mobo's will unlock it. Asrock has even advertised that their boards support it IF and its a big IF your particular processor is capable. Luck of the draw dude! Good luck!


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megalith* 
dont know how i typed that wouldnt be taken serious but whatever. i guess am3 to future proof. i didnt know about it not being stable or not working at all in some cases. will it make a big difference if say u have 3.5 ghz and only 3 of 4 cores? i'm actually torn b/w the biostar and the gigabyte. but if theres better my ears are open.i am totally serious by the way. if u can help educate me further great. if not why bother comment. what are the other variables to consider? is the quad a better cpu then? i saw a review and the
x3 seemed to outperform the quad.

Get an AM3 CPU, Gigabyte is better than Biostar and yes a quad is a better choice if you have the money. However, be advised that AMD is about to release the 955 which will be THE chip to own for those looking for best bang for the buck. Be prepared for the price however. My own financial situation demanded that the 720 will be all I can afford this year. Having 4 PC's I'm not likely to complain about it.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megalith* 
ii just read that only the 0904 batches of the phenom IIx3 can be unlocked.

Not true. There are CPU's that were manufactued in the weeks ending 08 that will also unlock although there isn't any hard and fast rule. Luck of the draw.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Not true. There are CPU's that were manufactued in the weeks ending 08 that will also unlock although there isn't any hard and fast rule. Luck of the draw.

batch 0851 for example is known to have had some chips successfully unlocked


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megalith* 
All that is required to unlock your Phenom II X3 processor is a 790GX + SB700 motherboard but please remember that the fourth core has usually been disabled for a reason. All you have to do is to modify the "Advanced Clock Calibration" to Auto and your X3 should become an X4.

I believe thats SB750 and the recently released SB710 and some nvidia boards as well. ACC is definitely required.


----------



## CoBRedeye

any of you guys going straight over to the Phenom II X4 955 when there available? heard there be just over $200 so in uk probably Â£200.

reason i ask is im considering it myself which means i wont be using this 720 BE chip for long so might give it a go for 4ghz and if i burn it out then its not reall that bigger deal lol


----------



## RawZ

Theres no point switching to it, the 720 can keep up, and gaming wise will be the same pretty much. Only real upgrade from the 720 would be i7.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoBRedeye*


any of you guys going straight over to the Phenom II X4 955 when there available? heard there be just over $200 so in uk probably Â£200.

reason i ask is im considering it myself which means i wont be using this 720 BE chip for long so might give it a go for 4ghz and if i burn it out then its not reall that bigger deal lol










Well, I've got an ES so won't be buying a 955 when they come out, but yeah these are really nice chips so people who can afford them should definitely either wait for em, either sell their gfs for one, either errr...
Well you've got the idea. 
They'll be available on the 20th that's for sure, about the price I've heard some people mentionning 219$ but I guess we'll see.

Oh and Rawz, just depends if all you do with your comp is gaming, or if you fold, do some video editing, or any stuff that can make use of another core.


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

*UPDATED!*

Added a new rank chart for 4th core & how to do it.


----------



## CoBFreaky

Hi all,

Been doing some more tweaking and toying with FSB overclocking. All 1 hour Everest stress stable.

Here are the first results.

Clockspeed - 3.8GHz
Bus Multi x17
Ram Speed 1195mhz
Vcore - 1.55volts
HT link - 2016
MB - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Chipset 790FX
Noctua - U12p

Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542398

Freaks


----------



## Megalith

thnx guys. i appreciate your info.


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
The 790FX & 750SB is the latest combo right now, but doesn't mean it's the best.

Actually, the 790GX is slightly newer and has a 55nm core compared to the 65nm of the 790FX.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
I 'personally' wouldnt recommend jetway, biostar or AsRock, but to each his own.

The biostar board has the #1 & #4 spot on the 3 cpu chart and the #1 spot on the 4 core. I have one, but I don't know if I would recommend it. It seems to OC well but it has no heat sinks on the MOSFETs and a passive sink on the NB. I acutally ran into trouble with 75C on the NB and system lock during stability testing. The temps, I think, were my fault as I had my 25" monitor pluged into analog and dvi (you can't see the bios screen with dvi and have to just hit del when your keyboard flashes). It doesn't matter for me as I'm going with a custom watercool setup so I just have to get the parts together. The bios is labeled kinda weird, but has options for clock and voltage on IGP memory, IGP gpu, NB, SB, pci-e, cpu, memory, and HT.
Most people, I think, would recommend the gigabyte board and it has a current rebate on newegg that makes it only a few dollars more than the biostar.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMikeMiller*


Actually, the 790GX is slightly newer and has a 55nm core compared to the 65nm of the 790FX.

The biostar board has the #1 & #4 spot on the 3 cpu chart and the #1 spot on the 4 core. I have one, but I don't know if I would recommend it. It seems to OC well but it has no heat sinks on the MOSFETs and a passive sink on the NB. I acutally ran into trouble with 75C on the NB and system lock during stability testing. The temps, I think, were my fault as I had my 25" monitor pluged into analog and dvi (you can't see the bios screen with dvi and have to just hit del when your keyboard flashes). It doesn't matter for me as I'm going with a custom watercool setup so I just have to get the parts together. The bios is labeled kinda weird, but has options for clock and voltage on IGP memory, IGP gpu, NB, SB, pci-e, cpu, memory, and HT.
Most people, I think, would recommend the gigabyte board and it has a current rebate on newegg that makes it only a few dollars more than the biostar.


I bought my Biostar late last summer and at the time felt it was the only GX series board I could afford. I don't regret that decision much but have added a HS to the MOSFET and NB areas to more adequately cool it for OC'ing. With the added $ I put into it perhaps I should have gotten the Gigabyte instead. No doubt its a much better board.


----------



## V12

3600
200x18
800Mhz DDR2
vcore=1.47
HT = 2000
Foxconn A7DA-S
790GX/SB750
Xigmatek S1284EE


----------



## V12

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542558 
I forgot the cpu-z validation, sorry about that.


----------



## CoBRedeye

1 Hour Stable on OCCT @ 3808.2MHz please update me on the table









- Clock Speed 3808.27MHz
- Bus xMulti 16x
- RAM Speed 1269.4MHz
- Vcore 1.6v
- HT Link 2142.2
- Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P 
- Chipset 790FX 
- CPU Cooling Noctua NH-U12P
- Case Coolermaster HAF 932

Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542591


----------



## Altimax98

Finally

3800
200x19
1066Mhz DDR2
vcore=1.525
HT = 2000
Asus M4A79T Deluxe
790FX/SB750
Zaleman 9700NT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542652


----------



## Brutuz

Mine won't unlock, I set ACC to auto and I don't POST...

Also, AMD overDrive seems to think I'm running at 1.325v, not 1.5v, so I guess its stable at a low voltage... I wonder when it changed.. (Checked BIOS, it was at stock volts too)

Edit: Nevermind, AMD Overdrive is reporting the wrong thing and I saw the wrong bit in the BIOS...


----------



## Altimax98

I can set to ACC and anything and its fine. I think My bios doesnt unlock.


----------



## Brutuz

Heh, more proof these Phenom II's like cold more than voltage, I drop temps 5-7c with a fan swap and now I am stable at 3.7Ghz, next I try 3.8Ghz, if I'm stable there, I lap the cooler and try for the magical 4Ghz!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
I can set to ACC and anything and its fine. I think My bios doesnt unlock.









If you're still using the retail BIOS then no it doesn't.
I had to tweak mine in order to make it work, and guess what, the day i was done freakin Asus released an updated BIOS that was doing the same thing









So yeah just update your BIOS to the latest available on the Asus website and you should be able to unlock it. However, there's no guarantee that your fourth core is stable, so you might want not to OC it.


----------



## Altimax98

Which bios is this? It seems we have the same mobo. Your AM3 right?

I have the latest bios according to asus, but when I do the ACC it doesnt become unstable and i dont get the 4th core. My week is 0904


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMikeMiller View Post
Actually, the 790GX is slightly newer and has a 55nm core compared to the 65nm of the 790FX.

The biostar board has the #1 & #4 spot on the 3 cpu chart and the #1 spot on the 4 core. I have one, but I don't know if I would recommend it. It seems to OC well but it has no heat sinks on the MOSFETs and a passive sink on the NB. I acutally ran into trouble with 75C on the NB and system lock during stability testing. The temps, I think, were my fault as I had my 25" monitor pluged into analog and dvi (you can't see the bios screen with dvi and have to just hit del when your keyboard flashes). It doesn't matter for me as I'm going with a custom watercool setup so I just have to get the parts together. The bios is labeled kinda weird, but has options for clock and voltage on IGP memory, IGP gpu, NB, SB, pci-e, cpu, memory, and HT.
Most people, I think, would recommend the gigabyte board and it has a current rebate on newegg that makes it only a few dollars more than the biostar.
I bought my Biostar late last summer and at the time felt it was the only GX series board I could afford. I don't regret that decision much but have added a HS to the MOSFET and NB areas to more adequately cool it for OC'ing. With the added $ I put into it perhaps I should have gotten the Gigabyte instead. No doubt its a much better board.

Well said by both. I have the biostar ta790gx and I glued some passive sinks to my fets with some AS thermal adhesive, I also put a small 45mm fan on the NB and it dropped temps from peak 55C to a peak of 41C. The mosfets still do get hot to the touch when running 4 instances of prime, its a little scary.


----------



## elito

lalala, i'dl ike 3.8 with my chip too.. -.-!


----------



## Bitey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Well said by both. I have the biostar ta790gx and I glued some passive sinks to my fets with some AS thermal adhesive, I also put a small 45mm fan on the NB and it dropped temps from peak 55C to a peak of 41C. The mosfets still do get hot to the touch when running 4 instances of prime, its a little scary.


This is one of the reasons I passed on the very inexpensive biostar....the newegg reviews were really complaining about the extremely high NB heat. Some had even gone faulty due to the temps. With my case ventilation, it was only a matter of time.

GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H runs rather cool. As good as the biostar as far as 4th core success rate.


----------



## Bitey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


1.325v is stock.










Thanks....kicked it up to 1.375 and the stability seems to have improved.

I think I'll likely keep it at 3.1/4 cores, I essentially have a 940 and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Altimax98

I updated my bios and ACC still does nothing. O well.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Just installed this. It's AWESOME! I will post a CPU-Z validation shortly.


----------



## Altimax98

Welcome Welcome


----------



## FatalityxZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543218
Yep, there it is.
Still at stock though







.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543218
Yep, there it is.
Still at stock though







.


You will be OC in no time. lol


----------



## elito

o noes! he didnt get a sb750 board, no chance to unlock! no noes!!! welcome~

and this is a lil out of topic here, but if you guys would head over to egg's gigabyte AMD boards, they've ALL raised in prices..literally.. ***? the 790XT-ud4p was 135 is now 180. the 790X ud4p was 105 is now 135..wow'zers.


----------



## Altimax98

I dont know when they dropped, but thats the same prices they were when I bought my Asus


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

*Updated!*

GJ guys for knock me off 3rd you buggers lol

Means i gotta do some more work now









Welcome new guy V12 to the board - congrats!


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


o noes! he didnt get a sb750 board, no chance to unlock! no noes!!! welcome~

and this is a lil out of topic here, but if you guys would head over to egg's gigabyte AMD boards, they've ALL raised in prices..literally.. ***? the 790XT-ud4p was 135 is now 180. the 790X ud4p was 105 is now 135..wow'zers.


They had crazy deals during march madness sale with combos. I got my 720BE and ta790gx for 195 on the 31st. If I get the rebate it's 185 free shipping. I thought the gigabyte 
had a large MIR for beginning of April making it close to the biostar.

[edit]
I didn't see the chipsets you were talking about. The march madness combos were on phenom II and FX & GX boards.


----------



## CoBRedeye

thanks rawz it wasnt without its problems i must admit but got stable in the end.


----------



## RawZ

I thought i was done at my orgianl OC, but there is never a finished OC in my mind lol.

After many many annoying hours of tweaking and testing, i'm now stable at..

_*Drum roll*_

*3835.79 MHz*

Ha har.. 2nd









I've had no probs so far running it with usual use on my PC. Played a good 2 hours of gaming on COD WAW.

OCCT tested for approx 2hrs - got bored so quit it.

Temps are fine - 28-32C idle // 40-45C load.

- Clock Speed - 3835.79
- Bus xMulti - 201.88 x19
- RAM Speed - 1076.4Mhz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 1009.4
- Motherboard - Asus M2N68
- Chipset - nForce 560
- CPU Cooling - Noctua NH-U12P W/ 2x NF-P12 (Push/Pull)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543518


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
I thought i was done at my orgianl OC, but there is never a finished OC in my mind lol.

After many many annoying hours of tweaking and testing, i'm now stable at..

_*Drum roll*_

*3835.79 MHz*

Ha har.. 2nd









I've had no probs so far running it with usual use on my PC. Played a good 2 hours of gaming on COD WAW.

OCCT tested for approx 2hrs - got bored so quit it.

Temps are fine - 28-32C idle // 40-45C load.

- Clock Speed - 3835.79
- Bus xMulti - 201.88 x19
- RAM Speed - 1076.4Mhz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 1009.4
- Motherboard - Asus M2N68
- Chipset - nForce 560
- CPU Cooling - Noctua NH-U12P W/ 2x NF-P12 (Push/Pull)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543518

you know that's really off, your board is fluctuating your mhz, in this case making em higher than what its supposed to be, youre only supposed to be at 3.819. yet your board gave u 3.835..congrats tho. my chip cant do 3.8 at all..probably at 1.55, but i dont think its worth it for me..to go from 3.7xx to 3.8 and increase .75mV's. not worth it in my books.


----------



## RawZ

Well it is a crappy old Â£40 Asus board lol


----------



## CoBRedeye

this is'nt stable validation just for show: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542447

question: i can boot into windows at this speed start a occt test but it reboots at about 5 mins into it, what could be causeing it?? new to overclocking still learning 1 week in lol









CPU & NB voltage at 1.6v


----------



## RawZ

It will be down to chip limits no doubt. Some OC better than others. Perhaps cooling is an issue - WC would take it further. On air, it seems 3.8 is the very max to get on these chips. I've seen a guy hit 4.1 and another on 4.2 elsewhere but both were on WC'ing.


----------



## CoBRedeye

i c, it maybe as you said the cooler but at this speed my idle was 30C and load was 42C never been over 42 so far.

thought it was probably my setting in the bios was my first attempts and manually setting them, i take it aswell that at 3.8 i wont be getting 1600mhz on my ram?? reason i ask is when i set it to around that speed i cant even get into windows!


----------



## RawZ

I'm unsure of DDR3 RAM as i don't own an AM3 board. I think it was 1333Mhz, not sure though. How are you measuring your temps? AMD chips are notorious for giving out bad readings from the desktop. Check from the bios only - e.g. Core Temps say my idle is 22.C, but bios says more 32.C.


----------



## elito

i can validate at 4ghz, only if that was stabble too now..heh


----------



## CoBRedeye

yea if only should be a breeze when the new quad cores arrive later this month, cheers rawz ill just stick to 3808, maybe try a little tweak to get 3rd back lol









good going with ur overclock tho mate


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoBRedeye*


this is'nt stable validation just for show: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542447

question: i can boot into windows at this speed start a occt test but it reboots at about 5 mins into it, what could be causeing it?? new to overclocking still learning 1 week in lol









CPU & NB voltage at 1.6v


Thats the same thing That would happen to me at 3.9ghz. I ran it fine, but when I started the OCCT test it would fail. So i backed down to 3.8 and I got stable.

I also was at 4.0ghz and it booted into windows and could validate......... died about 5mins later.


----------



## Stephen Chan

I'm pushing mine at 3.82ghz @ 1.49v occt stable, pretty sure I can hit 3.86ghz once i get a non-corrupted OS running


----------



## mxthunder

Got my CCF on Tuesday. So far, according to my records, my temps are 5C cooler than with the AC freezer. I took off the stock 90CFM fan to put one of my xig xlf fans on because my case looked very dark. So I lost 30CFM in airflow, but I dont think my temps should change too much. I guess it was a decent upgrade since I got it for free basically.


----------



## RawZ

Ahhhhrrrrrr.. my eyes feel so strained after all the many hours of OC'ing lol.

3.9Ghz is a no go for me no mater what combo. 4Ghz won't boot, and 3.9Ghz will get me to the loading windows screen then it BSOD


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Ahhhhrrrrrr.. my eyes feel so strained after all the many hours of OC'ing lol.

3.9Ghz is a no go for me no mater what combo. 4Ghz won't boot, and 3.9Ghz will get me to the loading windows screen then it BSOD










Haha, i get the same thing in XP- but I can boot into W7 fine. It's only stable @1.52v for ~2-3 mins of stress testing though


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Ahhhhrrrrrr.. my eyes feel so strained after all the many hours of OC'ing lol.

3.9Ghz is a no go for me no mater what combo. 4Ghz won't boot, and 3.9Ghz will get me to the loading windows screen then it BSOD










Yeah I know what u mean there. My Asus mobo OC's really easy, and I know it can hold 4 at least, but I dont want to pump that kinda voltage into it.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


Haha, i get the same thing in XP- but I can boot into W7 fine. It's only stable @1.52v for ~2-3 mins of stress testing though










Thats so weird. I BSOD before booting windows 7 x64, but Ill boot and stress test a 3.8oc fine. Same settings.

What version are u running? x64 or 32?


----------



## RawZ

If your on air, try 1.6v at most and see where you get stable.


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


Thats so weird. I BSOD before booting windows 7 x64, but Ill boot and stress test a 3.8oc fine. Same settings.

What version are u running? x64 or 32?


I'm running x86, that could be it

I'm reinstalling XP later today, I'll do some more OC'ing after that


----------



## Stephen Chan

For some reason I'm hitting a wall at 3.8ghz for winXP. I boot fine and I'm orthos stable 3+hours on blend priority 5 at 1.49v- but if I even go to 3.82ghz it BSODs up to 1.55v- I didn't bother pushing farther. I can't figure out what the problem is, it's always the same IRQ_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL BSOD =/

But I boot into W7 fine over 3.92ghz, so I'm not sure what the deal is. I'm in the process of reinstalling W7 (I corrupted my last install...) so I'll have more results to come, hopefully...


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


For some reason I'm hitting a wall at 3.8ghz for winXP. I boot fine and I'm orthos stable 3+hours on blend priority 5 at 1.49v- but if I even go to 3.82ghz it BSODs up to 1.55v- I didn't bother pushing farther. I can't figure out what the problem is, it's always the same IRQ_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL BSOD =/

But I boot into W7 fine over 3.92ghz, so I'm not sure what the deal is. I'm in the process of reinstalling W7 (I corrupted my last install...) so I'll have more results to come, hopefully...


I hit that wall too, 
19 * 200 1.5v = OK
19 * 201 1.6v = NO BOOT


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


I hit that wall too, 
19 * 200 1.5v = OK
19 * 201 1.6v = NO BOOT










I can't figure out what the problem is. Windows 7 boots completely fine and even lives through ~10 mins of stress testing, xp can't even load the boot screen. I spent at least an hour today poking at every little detail of my bios, nothing seems to fix it.

3.914 W7

3.9 W7

I might just start using W7 as my main OS


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


I can't figure out what the problem is. Windows 7 boots completely fine and even lives through ~10 mins of stress testing, xp can't even load the boot screen. I spent at least an hour today poking at every little detail of my bios, nothing seems to fix it.

3.914 W7

3.9 W7

I might just start using W7 as my main OS










Ubuntu does boot for me and seems completely stable, so I know I am not alone....


----------



## lurker123

Rawz, can I ask you a question? Did you have to update the bios on the M2N68 before you could put in the 720? or did you just stick in the cpu and the pc would work, and updated the bios after?
Thinking of getting the M2N68 because its cheap.

Also for those running 1066? Does it work in dual channel mode or only single channel? Reading motherboard specs on the asus website confused me, something about AM2+/AM3 cpu's not supporting dual channel 1066.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurker123* 
Rawz, can I ask you a question? Did you have to update the bios on the M2N68 before you could put in the 720? or did you just stick in the cpu and the pc would work, and updated the bios after?
Thinking of getting the M2N68 because its cheap.

Also for those running 1066? Does it work in dual channel mode or only single channel? Reading motherboard specs on the asus website confused me, something about AM2+/AM3 cpu's not supporting dual channel 1066.

memory will run in either DUAL channel mode, IF you bought dual channel memory, but in AMD you can have the memory working together in dual channel mode - 128bit or single dual channel mode 64bit, meaning sticks of ram working altogether dual mode or the sticks of ram can work independently in dual mode.


----------



## FatalityxZ

coretemp only recognizes 2 cores for some reason!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


For some reason I'm hitting a wall at 3.8ghz for winXP. I boot fine and I'm orthos stable 3+hours on blend priority 5 at 1.49v- but if I even go to 3.82ghz it BSODs up to 1.55v- I didn't bother pushing farther. I can't figure out what the problem is, it's always the same IRQ_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL BSOD =/

But I boot into W7 fine over 3.92ghz, so I'm not sure what the deal is. I'm in the process of reinstalling W7 (I corrupted my last install...) so I'll have more results to come, hopefully...


Same, but at 3.6Ghz for me, half the time it won't boot at 3.8Ghz, but sometimes it does, then I get that BSOD.


----------



## suphiceto

I have been trying to push my chip to its limit, I believe most I can do is 3.9 with all 4 cores but I cant validate the cpu-z. Here is the validation for 3.85 for all 4 cores, with 1.60v
- Clock Speed= *3848.37mhz*
- Bus xMulti= *208.02x18.5*
- RAM Speed= *1664.2*
- Vcore= *1.60v*
- HT Link= *2080mhz*
- Motherboard= *GA-MA790FXT-UD5P*
- Chipset= *790fx*
- CPU Cooling= *Xigmatek hdt-1283*
Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544266

Here is a screen shot


----------



## FatalityxZ

- Clock Speed - 3422.94
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x17
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.456v
- HT Link - Don't know
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA770
- Chipset - 770
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek S1283

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544365

Ugh, I have some problems OC'ing it. I tried 1.45 vcore with 17x multi and 200FSB, but it BSOD after 10 minutes of Prime95. Tried 1.5 vcore with 18x multi and Vista wouldn't load.
Any help?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


- Clock Speed - 3422.94
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x17
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.456v
- HT Link - Don't know
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA770
- Chipset - 770
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek S1283

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544365

Ugh, I have some problems OC'ing it. I tried 1.45 vcore with 17x multi and 200FSB, but it BSOD after 10 minutes of Prime95. Tried 1.5 vcore with 18x multi and Vista wouldn't load.
Any help?


i bet youll do better with a sb750 board tho







and i am..priming at 3.8 as we speak atm.. :O !


----------



## Altimax98

Anybody realize that most of us get BSOD before boot in x64 systems but will bott fine into XP 32??? Weird.


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
Anybody realize that most of us get BSOD before boot in x64 systems but will bott fine into XP 32??? Weird.

Yeah I reilized that too, infact I had to clock down a little on my stable settings when switched to x64bit. I bet if I was on 32bit I could have hit 3.9ghz today, I guess it is harder on this CPU to operate on 64bit.


----------



## c49

i'm stuck as far as overclocking goes because of my board, the bios won't let me do manual voltage settings, i can just choose +50/100/150mV. is there any way to set the voltage manually so i have more control over it? cuz this blows


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Quote:



Anybody realize that most of us get BSOD before boot in x64 systems but will [boot] fine into XP 32??? Weird.


I had the same issue with linux. I could boot fine and fold proteins and encode xvid4 in linux, but had issues with windows x64. I think that cpu-z and occt use 32bit wrappers for x64. Might be the same for prime95 and superPI. Maybe it's an issue with the windows emulator. I don't recall the name off the top of my head. Something like 32emu64.dll.
But, the boot process would have to be calling the wrapper. I don't think the x64 XP (server 2003) code is very mature. Anyone have the same issue with Vista 32 vs 64?

I don't have a 32bit install to test as I'm configured with 8gb ram. So I'm not really interested in it unless I decide to do a speed run after I figure out my NB temps.


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoBRedeye* 
this is'nt stable validation just for show: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542447

question: i can boot into windows at this speed start a occt test but it reboots at about 5 mins into it, what could be causeing it?? new to overclocking still learning 1 week in lol









CPU & NB voltage at 1.6v

I would bet NB temp. That's a lot of voltage if you only have stock cooling. Are you using fanspeed or something similar?


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
Anybody realize that most of us get BSOD before boot in x64 systems but will bott fine into XP 32??? Weird.

you know, i experience this with intel chips and whatnot too, i think it has to do with 64 bit utilizing your cpu more? but please correct me if im wrong


----------



## cmatt099

This is really upsetting me seeing you guys with these 3.7+ stable overclocks i got this chip bout 3 days ago and had high hopes well its not been so great I thought I could overclock to 3.7 easy but it wont even boot in to windows over 18x. Ive tried everything and this is not my first time overclocking Ive read most of your post but maybe someone can help me. I can boot in at 3.6 but I cant get it stable and OCCT finds errors within 30 secs seems like mostly on core 1. My temps are good i checked through Bios and posted at 26 C on cpu at idle so temps should not be a problem! Please any advice welcome~!

- 3600 Mhz
- 18x
- 1066
- 1.4-1.5 
- 2000 Mhz
- DFI DK 790FX
- 790 FX
- Core Contact cooler


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmatt099*


This is really upsetting me seeing you guys with these 3.7+ stable overclocks i got this chip bout 3 days ago and had high hopes well its not been so great I thought I could overclock to 3.7 easy but it wont even boot in to windows over 18x. Ive tried everything and this is not my first time overclocking Ive read most of your post but maybe someone can help me. I can boot in at 3.6 but I cant get it stable and OCCT finds errors within 30 secs seems like mostly on core 1. My temps are good i checked through Bios and posted at 26 C on cpu at idle so temps should not be a problem! Please any advice welcome~!

- 3600 Mhz
- 18x
- 1066
- 1.4-1.5 
- 2000 Mhz
- DFI DK 790FX
- 790 FX
- Core Contact cooler


sounds like your chip doesnt like high multi's, try FSB method. thats what i do. and also list ur rig in a sig like us that'll help us out aswell.


----------



## cmatt099

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
sounds like your chip doesnt like high multi's, try FSB method. thats what i do. and also list ur rig in a sig like us that'll help us out aswell.

I Think I finally found out what was causing the instability , The memory is OCZ i checked around on there support forums and found a setting called the Trfc and set them all to 195ns also set volts at 2.2. I did The OCCT with no memory testing and had no errors so i messed around with my mem settings and Finally tested again with memory. Stable for 1 hour now!







ill post my sig and update when I try for higher OC.


----------



## FatalityxZ

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...x3-720-oc.html
Can anyone help me'?


----------



## Willhemmens

Thought id see what i could get out of my zalman again









- 3867.51 MHz
- 203.55 X 19
- 1084.8 MHz @ 5-5-5-18
- 1.55
- 2035 MHz
- Asus M3A78 PRO
- 780G
- Zalman CNPS 9700

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544843

2 hours prime stabble.

I think this is all i will be able to get with my old Zalman, might get a Xigmatek soon.


----------



## TRSchmidtty

Clock Speed 3600.25Mhz
- Bus xMulti 200.1x18
- RAM Speed 800mhz
- Vcore 1.4875
- HT Link 2000Mhz
- Motherboard ECS A780GM-A
- Chipset 780G
- CPU Cooling AC Freezer 64 Pro

Stable for an hour on prime95, can play games and watch movies on it all day with no worry.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544909


----------



## Stephen Chan

I can't get >3.8ghz stable for the life of me. I can boot just fine over 3.9ghz, but it's not stable in prime. I've tried pushing the voltage, but above 1.52v the vdroop starts get widen and the voltage will fluctuate. I'm thinking about just settling for 3.8ghz for now and playing with ram and NB settings.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


I can't get >3.8ghz stable for the life of me. I can boot just fine over 3.9ghz, but it's not stable in prime. I've tried pushing the voltage, but above 1.52v the vdroop starts get widen and the voltage will fluctuate. I'm thinking about just settling for 3.8ghz for now and playing with ram and NB settings.


What are your HT and NB settings?

3.8 isnt bad.


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


What are your HT and NB settings?

3.8 isnt bad.


HT is 1600mhz @ 1.23v, NB is 2000mhz 1.23v. I'm prime stable over 4 hours with 3.8ghz @ 1.5v, but moving higher than that is giving me trouble.


----------



## cmatt099

Stable at 3.6 for now

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544953


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TRSchmidtty*


Clock Speed 3600.25Mhz
- Bus xMulti 200.1x18
- RAM Speed 800mhz
- Vcore 1.4875
- HT Link 2000Mhz
- Motherboard ECS A780GM-A
- Chipset 780G
- CPU Cooling AC Freezer 64 Pro

Stable for an hour on prime95, can play games and watch movies on it all day with no worry.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544909


wow..1.48 for 3.6? thats A LOT.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


wow..1.48 for 3.6? thats A LOT.


Yeh 1.48 is alot, atleast he's got decent cooling.

Elito were you able to help that guy out on the other thread?


----------



## CoBRedeye

guys from what ive learnt over the past couple of weeks overclocking this chip reading reviews is clocking the chip to as high as it will go isnt always making it quicker.

i hit a wall with my at 3808 with 1.6v, i may of had the same problem as one of the posters before with my OCZ memory but i was suffering with alot of lag when loading games and exiting them. ive found a great happy medium at 3.72 with 1.52v mainly overclocked on the multiplier but my system is stappy and no lag.

just thought i would share this with you lol


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Yeh 1.48 is alot, atleast he's got decent cooling.

Elito were you able to help that guy out on the other thread?


no, that was the only post i made. =/ seems like hes getting the help he needed so yea..lol. i wanna get rid of my 720 already =/ why? i dont have the need for the unlocked multi..lol. and my chip can actually do 3.8







i primed @ 3.8 for 20mins but i didnt think it was worth the volt bumpage. it need.1525 - 1.55 for that, so for just a tad more mhz, ill keep this at 3.7xx also i did 1M superpi in 18secs...


----------



## cmatt099

Ya Ive taken back all the regrets i had about this chip thank god these DFI Boards have so many settings i messed with everything until I figured out it was the memory and have been happy since. This is a big boost for me coming from a 5000 X2 BE. No more lag in games and small improvements in running multiple programs on desktop. Im very happy with this CPU and don't think there would have been much of an improvment with getting a 920 or even a 940 this is the best amd cpu for the price/performance. My 2 cents!


----------



## Willhemmens

deleted by me


----------



## Asmola

Add me also.
-Clock Speed: 3400Mhz
-Ram Speed: 800Mhz
-Vcore: 1.425v
-HT Link: 2000Mhz
-Motherboard: MSI DKA790GX
-CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-C12P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545357


----------



## TRSchmidtty

I realize 1.48 is a lot but its the only way i can get it to be stable. I think my system is being limited by my SB the most currently. The mobo that I have(ECS a780gm-a v1.1) is not the greatest. From what i have read the SB 700 just sucks compared to the SB750 in all the 790XX boards.But I have also ready that the ECS brand is just crap. Anyone elses have any ideas to what could be holding me back?


----------



## holgate

morning everybody ive had my phenom II for about a week now and ive been overclocking bit by bit, right now i have it clocked to 3.2 but i wouldnt mind goin a little higher wit some help. wat im trying to do is also clock my memory to 800 but right now its about 680mhz, so ill take any suggestions. here is me system spec so far:

- Clock Speed: 3.2ghz
- Bus xMulti: 205x16
- RAM Speed: 683.67
- Vcore: 1.45
- HT Link: 205mhz
- Motherboard: M4A79T Deluxe
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: noctua nh-u12p

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545497


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

*Updated!
*
Got a whole batch of new members, welcome!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Hi there,

*Updated!
*
Got a whole batch of new members, welcome!

got a new O/C then RawZ, and new cooling?


----------



## RawZ

Yer, posted the OC a few pages back.

New cooling too







However i'm changing it again as i just won a competition and my gift is the Coolermaster V8


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Yer, posted the OC a few pages back.

New cooling too







However i'm changing it again as i just won a competition and my gift is the Coolermaster V8









I wonder how much better the coolermaster is than the Xiggy, i have liked the look of the v8 and v10 since i first seen them.

Will you be wanting to sell your xiggy now?










I fancy getting the V12 when it released:


----------



## Wenty

Hi guys!









I'm new here so hello and help me on something. I have the 720 BE unlocked and clocked @ 3.6 but The HT is at 1600Mhz is this right?

I have Multi. @ x18, Bus running 200 and NB @ 2400 MHz <== (not sure if that should be @ 2000 I set it in BIOS) Any suggestions on improvements would be great.

Also is Orthos ok to use on these new Processors? Thats what I use to stress test all four cores.

THANKS!


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I wonder how much better the coolermaster is than the Xiggy, i have liked the look of the v8 and v10 since i first seen them.

Will you be wanting to sell your xiggy now?









I fancy getting the V12 when it released:









Yea i want to sell my Xig now since my Noctua is in at the moment, but i can't sell here yet till i have 35 rep


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wenty* 
Hi guys!









I'm new here so hello and help me on something. I have the 720 BE unlocked and clocked @ 3.6 but The HT is at 1600Mhz is this right?

I have Multi. @ x18, Bus running 200 and NB @ 2400 MHz <== (not sure if that should be @ 2000 I set it in BIOS) Any suggestions on improvements would be great.

Also is Orthos ok to use on these new Processors? Thats what I use to stress test all four cores.

THANKS!









On my board the HT Link is also stuck at 1600 but the way to get it to 2000 is to raise your clock from 200 to 250 5 at a time testing for stability along the way. Prime95 and OCCT are the ones I use with CPU-z and SpeedFan to monitor. I'm currently at 250X14, 1.4875v OCCT stable with my 4th core enabled. The 4th core is weak but I'm determined to use it.


----------



## Wenty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
On my board the HT Link is also stuck at 1600 but the way to get it to 2000 is to raise your clock from 200 to 250 5 at a time testing for stability along the way. Prime95 and OCCT are the ones I use with CPU-z and SpeedFan to monitor. I'm currently at 250X14, 1.4875v OCCT stable with my 4th core enabled. The 4th core is weak but I'm determined to use it.










Yeah I have the Biostar board also so I wasn't sure on the HT @ 1600.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Yea i want to sell my Xig now since my Noctua is in at the moment, but i can't sell here yet till i have 35 rep










Well i know someone that would like to buy a Xiggy


----------



## RawZ

Lol, does that special someone live in the UK?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Lol, does that special someone live in the UK?










Erm, Cornwall


----------



## Asmola

I'm kind of noob at overclocking, and english perhaps







so i need advice to overclock my phenom much far from 3.4GHz. I need answer's to these couple questions, is there danger to break my memoryblocks with too high OC (Standard Buffalo DDR2 800blocks) even if my dram ratio is right? Do i need to raise NB volts for safe OC and higher clocks? What kind of OC settings do you suggest to my mobo, volts, multipliers, acc-settings and stuff, everything (MSI DKA790GX with SB750)? Dreaming of getting stable at 3.7-3.8GHz. What do you think of my PSU Chieftec 550W (Model GPS-550AB A), is there danger that PSU will fail at some point and break something? I buy'd this chip and mobo 75 percently for overclock so help me to go far as this combination can go!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I'm kind of noob at overclocking, and english perhaps







so i need advice to overclock my phenom much far from 3.4GHz. I need answer's to these couple questions, is there danger to break my memoryblocks with too high OC (Standard Buffalo DDR2 800blocks) even if my dram ratio is right? Do i need to raise NB volts for safe OC and higher clocks? What kind of OC settings do you suggest to my mobo, volts, multipliers, acc-settings and stuff, everything (MSI DKA790GX with SB750)? Dreaming of getting stable at 3.7-3.8GHz. What do you think of my PSU Chieftec 550W (Model GPS-550AB A), is there danger that PSU will fail at some point and break something? I buy'd this chip and mobo 75 percently for overclock so help me to go far as this combination can go!










your gears are great, except the psu, idk which specific model it is, and also in terms of the mem, list that aswell in ur sig. easiest way to OC this thing is via the multiplier, its fine to apply volts. as long as you keep it on under/up to 1.55 its fine. hope that helps.


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Well I finally got my screen shot. Installed XP x64 and then proceeded to crash it. Don't try to run OCCT while downloading a service pack. Yeah, I'm that dumb. Took me a while to get the service pack reinstalled and windows happy.
It looks like I need better cooling as this really isn't stable. Did superPI 1M but my temps got up on the 32M and system crash. I think I need to build a custom NB cooler. I should be able to take the fins of and use the metal base plate. I'll see about starting a new post for my motherboard about that. I really think I can get all 4 cores into 3800 range...
Here you go:

-Clock Speed: 200x18 3600
-Ram Speed: 800 
-Vcore: 1.410
-HT Link: 1600
-Motherboard: TA790GX 128M
-CPU Cooling: stock


----------



## Bitey

As far as X3 720 temps are concerned...what is the expectation there? For stock or overclocking? At 3.4GHZ, I seem to idle around 28C (granted that is with the CPU Fan completely off)....just not sure what is common place.


----------



## Willhemmens

I made this chart up, according to what i have found myself and also alot of info of the front page, this might help overclocking for some, feel free to use this or edit in any way you want. This is with nothing else holding you back, and HT and NB speeds are 2000MHz.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I made this chart up, according to what i have found myself and also alot of info of the front page, this might help overclocking for some, feel free to use this or edit in any way you want. This is with nothing else holding you back, and HT and NB speeds are 2000MHz.











heh i bet my chip wont do 19x at 1.5. lawl. it seems like ihave one of the crappiest chips here. it can probably do JSUT 3.8 at most. and im talkin about 3808mhz. any MHZ's higher will fail, tho i did [email protected] 1 hour prime last night, but it failed just right after..lawl face!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


heh i bet my chip wont do 19x at 1.5. lawl. it seems like ihave one of the crappiest chips here. it can probably do JSUT 3.8 at most. and im talkin about 3808mhz. any MHZ's higher will fail, tho i did [email protected] 1 hour prime last night, but it failed just right after..lawl face!


Hmm, so 3.8 and 1.55v sound more realistic?

Looks like im getting a Xiggy red scorp soon









I was running at 4.1GHz this morning, only for 20 seconds though then got bsod, as i tryed for CPUZ valadation.


----------



## Willhemmens

Well guys, My dispute with Asus is getting boring now.
The fact that my board will not supply a voltage of over 1.3v to my new phenom II processor. I have told them that if this matter is not resolved by a new bios, i will be RMA'ing my board and telling the many others i know with the same board to also do so.

I wonder what "Chelsea" will say about that..


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Well guys, My dispute with Asus is getting boring now.
The fact that my board will not supply a voltage of over 1.3v to my new phenom II processor. I have told them that if this matter is not resolved by a new bios, i will be RMA'ing my board and telling the many others i know with the same board to also do so.

I wonder what "Chelsea" will say about that..


lol nice. and are they even aware of the fact that the board doesnt supply volt options for 1.3+? sounds like a screw up in the engineering process..how can that actually happened TO ASUS? omg ASUS! thats why i was never a Asus fan. dfi+giga for me.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


lol nice. and are they even aware of the fact that the board doesnt supply volt options for 1.3+? sounds like a screw up in the engineering process..how can that actually happened TO ASUS? omg ASUS! thats why i was never a Asus fan. dfi+giga for me.


Yes in the first email i made them aware of the problem in the first email i sent them.

I recived this from them,
Dear Customer,

I have confirmed the problem with the relative department, give the cpu more voltage may do harm to the hardware, due to the location of the motherboard in the market, this model can't support the voltage much higher.

Best regards,
Chelsea_He
Global Technical Support Department
AsusTeK Computer Inc.
E-Mail: [email protected]
TEL: +86-021-38429911 ext.9168

The fact is that i know it can provide higher voltages as its happy to do it in AOD and powered my old 125watt Athlon fine upto 1.7v, so there must be some "incorrect" facts being told. ASUS
















I will be buying a Gigabyte board next time.


----------



## roflcopt3r

You guys think that running an Xigmatek HDT-1283 + OCZ Freeze will get me to at least 3.8?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflcopt3r*


You guys think that running an Xigmatek HDT-1283 + OCZ Freeze will get me to at least 3.8?


Personally i would say you should get atleast 3.7 stabble, but depending on voltage and how far you want to push it, you could get higher.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflcopt3r*


You guys think that running an Xigmatek HDT-1283 + OCZ Freeze will get me to at least 3.8?


theres no guarantees, as each chip is different. but thast teh SAME EXACT SETUP i have tho and honestly i like ocz freeze a WHOLE lot more than as5+ which takes HUNDREDS of hours to settle in. but if you have a pretty good one you can atleast hit 3.6+ tho.


----------



## Wenty

Ok guys need your opinion...My 4th core errors after 1 hour 25min. on prime95. I have it overclocked @3.6, volts are 1.5 should I consider it all good since I just game and the 4th core should handle low use any way right???









The other three cores run good.









Core Speed - 3.6
Mult. - x 18.0
Bus - 200
HT - 1600
NB Frequency - 2400
Memory - DDR2 1066 running @ 1066

Biostar T-Force 790GX Board


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wenty* 
Ok guys need your opinion...My 4th core errors after 1 hour 25min. on prime95. I have it overclocked @3.6, volts are 1.5 should I consider it all good since I just game and the 4th core should handle low use any way right???









The other three cores run good.









Core Speed - 3.6
Mult. - x 18.0
Bus - 200
HT - 1600
NB Frequency - 2400
Memory - DDR2 1066 running @ 1066

Biostar T-Force 790GX Board

In my humble opinion that's more than stable for daily usage. How many of us have apps running that take up 4 cores running 100%. I think you're good to go!


----------



## turboanything

I just switched to a 720be and i got it to 3.4ghz no prob. After a few hours to let everything settle i went for 3.6 at 1.5v and i crashed hard on windows restart. I am back to 3.4 and looking for ideas? I think it is my SB600 holding me back but i am not sure. Temps are great 18-19c idle and 25c under 100% load on my modded 9600be heatsink which is one bad mother as all i have done is lapp it and mod the fan to run 6000rpm. I also have my NB and HT upp past 1.3v so its not them.


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wenty*


Ok guys need your opinion...My 4th core errors after 1 hour 25min. on prime95. I have it overclocked @3.6, volts are 1.5 should I consider it all good since I just game an the 4th core should handle low use any way right???









The other three cores run good.









Core Speed - 3.6
Mult. - x 18.0
Bus - 200
HT - 1600
NB Frequency - 2400
Memory - DDR2 1066 running @ 1066

Biostar T-Force 790GX Board


Increase ur CpuVoltage to 1.525v , you should gain more stability by doing that. I had same issue when I was at 3.6ghz w 1.5v. It might seem more than other people but keep in mind you are runing with an extra core which means it needs more juice.

btw, fill out your sig deatails.


----------



## Wenty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suphiceto* 
Increase ur CpuVoltage to 1.525v , you should gain more stability by doing that. I had same issue when I was at 3.6ghz w 1.5v. It might seem more than other people but keep in mind you are runing with an extra core which means it needs more juice.

btw, fill out your sig deatails.


Ok...I'll give it a try tonight and see what happens. Thanks!










I'll post back results tomorrow. Goodnight!


----------



## elito

so i thought i'd share it with you guys, for the past hour or so, i went back into bios and see if i can get this 4th core stablized - as an enthusiast WE REFUSE to admit defeat ofcourse right? interestingly, i still manages to get it unlock, but windows would not recognize all 4 cores? might need an reinstallation? but forget that i dont have time for that tonight since i have work tm, so i say, forget it let me mess aroudn with the ACC options and yet, to no avail, and frankly, OCCT reports i have 2 cores!!! not even 3! and prime reads 3..ocz reads 3 in windows and gigabytes hw monitor reads 4..yea, definitely a bug in windows..har har, so i did a hard clearing my cmos and am now, priming for 3.8ghz, wtheck right? interestingly eunff again, occt is still reading 2 cores..O NOES! HAVE I JUST LOST 1 CORE? lol. but prime atleast shows 3 threads and my cpu shows 3 threads in task manager, *whew* wow, talk about "buggy" bios unlocking the 4th "defective" core eh? but its most likely due to me corrupting my win OS. and with my fingers crossed, if i can actually do 3.8 ( taking a different approach from my previous attempts) i shall update this tm and ofcourse afterwards, reinstall windows..lol


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
so i thought i'd share it with you guys, for the past hour or so, i went back into bios and see if i can get this 4th core stablized - as an enthusiast WE REFUSE to admit defeat ofcourse right? interestingly, i still manages to get it unlock, but windows would not recognize all 4 cores? might need an reinstallation? but forget that i dont have time for that tonight since i have work tm, so i say, forget it let me mess aroudn with the ACC options and yet, to no avail, and frankly, OCCT reports i have 2 cores!!! not even 3! and prime reads 3..ocz reads 3 in windows and gigabytes hw monitor reads 4..yea, definitely a bug in windows..har har, so i did a hard clearing my cmos and am now, priming for 3.8ghz, wtheck right? interestingly eunff again, occt is still reading 2 cores..O NOES! HAVE I JUST LOST 1 CORE? lol. but prime atleast shows 3 threads and my cpu shows 3 threads in task manager, *whew* wow, talk about "buggy" bios unlocking the 4th "defective" core eh? but its most likely due to me corrupting my win OS. and with my fingers crossed, if i can actually do 3.8 ( taking a different approach from my previous attempts) i shall update this tm and ofcourse afterwards, reinstall windows..lol

I know its says Windows 7 in you System info but i just wanted to check you were not running XP.
I have a due boot Vista and XP (friend wont give my Win 7 disc back







) and i found that when i went from a dual core to a tri core Vista found the extra core and uses it nicly but XP would not, it wont show in taskmanager or AOD.

Will


----------



## Asmola

Damn.. my mobo always fails if i set ACC to Auto..







Something wrong with cpu? 4th core perhaps? Bios recognize's 4th core in acc per-core setting but wont boot with it. Cant get cpu steady at 3.6 under 1.5v, acc could give some oc potential but system wont boot when it's on. Is it normal that 3.6 takes over 1.5volts??!


----------



## c49

i've been continually jacking with my system and it finally reached a breaking point a few minutes ago and stopped booting into windows so i had to set everything to default and now i'm trying to work back up to a good OC of at least 3.7.

without the 790x chipset, what's the best way of getting a high stable OC on air? i've never jacked with the reference clock before so i don't really know how to adjust the rest of the variables accordingly. i was thinking about setting it to 3.0GHz @ 200x15, then running occt 1 hour for stability. bump up ref clock to 205, run occt. bump ref clock to 210, run occt. you get the picture. ultimate goal is to get to maybe 250x15. i just don't know what to do with the HT and NB and all that jazz when i'm mucking around with the reference clock. i think my cooling setup can handle some pretty serious business, so it should just be a matter of what my chipset is capable of.


----------



## Karther

Hey guys, just ordered my new parts last night. Can't wait to get them in and start to oc them. Should be in Thurs.

What I ordered:
AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz

GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333

Will post back here with result when I start to OC!


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflcopt3r*


You guys think that running an Xigmatek HDT-1283 + OCZ Freeze will get me to at least 3.8?


My HDT-SD964 and stock paste got me 3.8.


----------



## Asmola

Got stable at 3.6GHz 1.495v, that's lot of volts i think but can't get stable with lower volts. 1hour OCCT and temps max cpu 44 and mobo 32, those are nice temps i think!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=546602
Update my oc's to list!

*Updatet validation!


----------



## c49

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Got stable at 3.6GHz 1.495v, that's lot of volts i think but can't get stable with lower volts. 1hour OCCT and temps max cpu 44 and mobo 32, those are nice temps i think!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=546602
Update my oc's to list!

*Updatet validation!

i'm sure you could get a higher OC on that board, i have a terrible board and i've been stable at 3.65 and 3.7 before. try cranking up the ref clock and see what that does for you


----------



## Asmola

- Clock Speed - 3.7
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x18.5
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.525
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - MSI DKA790GX
- Chipset - AMD 790GX+SB750
- CPU Cooling - Noctua NH-C12P Idle: 29 Load: 44
Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=546748
Update my OC!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c49*


i've been continually jacking with my system and it finally reached a breaking point a few minutes ago and stopped booting into windows so i had to set everything to default and now i'm trying to work back up to a good OC of at least 3.7.

without the 790x chipset, what's the best way of getting a high stable OC on air? i've never jacked with the reference clock before so i don't really know how to adjust the rest of the variables accordingly. i was thinking about setting it to 3.0GHz @ 200x15, then running occt 1 hour for stability. bump up ref clock to 205, run occt. bump ref clock to 210, run occt. you get the picture. ultimate goal is to get to maybe 250x15. i just don't know what to do with the HT and NB and all that jazz when i'm mucking around with the reference clock. i think my cooling setup can handle some pretty serious business, so it should just be a matter of what my chipset is capable of.


have u read the guides here? (i haven't! but thats because i was a former amd oc'er anyway







) but long story short, keep your HT link upto 2k, raise fsb and use 14-16 multi accordingly, see which one gets you there, my chip loves the 14x(default) multi. 15 it'll do 3.8ghz but im sticking with 3.7xx as i dont want 1.55 just for 60mhz increase. and also set your ram on lower divider this will help your mem stay within rated speeds.


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


have u read the guides here? (i haven't! but thats because i was a former amd oc'er anyway







) but long story short, keep your HT link upto 2k, raise fsb and use 14-16 multi accordingly, see which one gets you there, my chip loves the 14x(default) multi. 15 it'll do 3.8ghz but im sticking with 3.7xx as i dont want 1.55 just for 60mhz increase. and also set your ram on lower divider this will help your mem stay within rated speeds.


I'm really clueless as to what to do with my RAM, my board doesn't support 1066 with an AM3 so it defaults it to 800. I tried changing the settings in the bios to make it run at 1066, but it made it pretty damn unstable. I don't know how to change the ram divider in my bios, so I'll have to look into it. I might just be at a wall with 3.6, but here recently that's not even stable. I can't set my voltage to any amount I choose, but only 50/100/150mv over stock so that really limits me


----------



## Asmola

Hmm.. can't get significantly over 3700GHz with multiplier or fsb. Tried to raise cpu volts to 1.545 but can't even get to windows! Is there some trick that i haven realized yet? Have you raised NB volts? Tried 1.30volts but no luck. Havent tried lower multiplier and raise fsb but could it make any difference? There is something strange with my system, i think this mobo have more oc potential than i can reach. Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## amebasguitar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *V12*


3600
200x18
800Mhz DDR2
vcore=1.47
HT = 2000
Foxconn A7DA-S
790GX/SB750
Xigmatek S1284EE


hi, i just want to know whats you 3Dmark06 score









I have an EVGA GTX260+ Core 216 Superclocked edition(65nm) and a x3 8650 @2.66 procesor . So , i see the excelent results that all of you have with this procesor, so im thinking of selling my x3 and buying this procesor








to avoid any bottleneck with mi VGA







.

PD: i'm sorry my english isn't the best(specialy mi gramar







) , i'm from chile and i doesn't have any especial english studies.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Hmm.. can't get significantly over 3700GHz with multiplier or fsb. Tried to raise cpu volts to 1.545 but can't even get to windows! Is there some trick that i haven realized yet? Have you raised NB volts? Tried 1.30volts but no luck. Havent tried lower multiplier and raise fsb but could it make any difference? There is something strange with my system, i think this mobo have more oc potential than i can reach. Any ideas? Anyone?


On a X64 system it is really difficult to get 3.8 or above. For some reason its something in the stress the x64 Articitecure puts on the CPU that wont allow it to post. I have run 3.8 on both XP and then tried it on x64 windows 7 and it wouldnt boot. A few others have the same issue. I dont know what the problem is, but throwing more voltages doesnt seem to help any.

1st Post Page 50!!!!!


----------



## Wenty

Well I'm going to sit on 3.5 since 3.6 is not stable with 4 cores @ 1.525v... Figure 3.5 will run cool at lower voltage and is still a good overclock if you ask me.







I paid $145.00 for the X3 and got a *free* core out of it and $70.00 on a Open Box motherboard so what more can you ask for.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wenty*


Well I'm going to sit on 3.5 since 3.6 is not stable with 4 cores @ 1.525v... Figure 3.5 will run cool at lower voltage and is still a good overclock if you ask me.







I paid $145.00 for the X3 and got a *free* core out of it and $70.00 on a Open Box motherboard so what more can you ask for.










4 cores stressed? if so, congrats.


----------



## Wenty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


4 cores stressed? if so, congrats.


I'll get back to you on that tomorrow...lol.







I'm stressing the 4 cores right now as I go to bed. I will fined out in the morning if there are any errors.

I think 3.5 is very doable it has to.... I'll be mad if not.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wenty*


I'll get back to you on that tomorrow...lol.







I'm stressing the 4 cores right now as I go to bed. I will fined out in the morning if there are any errors.

I think 3.5 is very doable it has to.... I'll be mad if not.










what? ill be happy if my chip will even allown me to stress it! lol then again, maybe its true that GX boards has a higher % of stablizing the 4th core..id need a damn gx to test this out!


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


On a X64 system it is really difficult to get 3.8 or above. For some reason its something in the stress the x64 Articitecure puts on the CPU that wont allow it to post. I have run 3.8 on both XP and then tried it on x64 windows 7 and it wouldnt boot. A few others have the same issue. I dont know what the problem is, but throwing more voltages doesnt seem to help any.

1st Post Page 50!!!!!


Yep, my CPU will get between 3.5 and 3.6 depending on clock speed on Vista64. With the 4th core enabled and OCCT stable that is.


----------



## Willhemmens

im unsure if anyone is doing much Folding on this tread, but im getting 3661.24 ppd from each core. If anyone else is folding what results are you getting?

I did some Logical thinking and relized that the 720 BE with 4 cores unlocked is not a 940 be its a 955 BE because the 940 is AM2+ and the 955 is AM3, so some of you guys have chips that havnt even been released yet.







If my logic is Incorrect please inform me!


----------



## c49

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
im unsure if anyone is doing much Folding on this tread, but im getting 3661.24 ppd from each core. If anyone else is folding what results are you getting?

I did some Logical thinking and relized that the 720 BE with 4 cores unlocked is not a 940 be its a 955 BE because the 940 is AM2+ and the 955 is AM3, so some of you guys have chips that havnt even been released yet.







If my logic is Incorrect please inform me!

I think the 955 has higher cache...


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
im unsure if anyone is doing much Folding on this tread, but im getting 3661.24 ppd from each core. If anyone else is folding what results are you getting?

I did some Logical thinking and relized that the 720 BE with 4 cores unlocked is not a 940 be its a 955 BE because the 940 is AM2+ and the 955 is AM3, so some of you guys have chips that havnt even been released yet.







If my logic is Incorrect please inform me!

I'm GPU folding with a Radeon 4850 and get 2800+ PPD per day.

The main difference I've read by a dude that has the 955 in another forum is that it's an improved stepping that is easily capable of hitting 4 GHz on air at low voltage. Quite an overclocking monster once he got an ASUS BIOS that supported it.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey ... wat'sup i am new in forums and i am hardware professional but i am a noob at overclocking .. i have a phenom II x3 720 and a gigabyte ma770-ud3 and i am still with the stock cooler and i overclocked my CPU to 3.2 but it was not really stable bec. cooler so i made it @ 3.0 until i get a cooler in summer ..... how far u think i can go with this processor and this mobo when i get a 3rd party cooler ?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey ... wat'sup i am new in forums and i am hardware professional but i am a noob at overclocking .. i have a phenom II x3 720 and a gigabyte ma770-ud3 and i am still with the stock cooler and i overclocked my CPU to 3.2 but it was not really stable bec. cooler so i made it @ 3.0 until i get a cooler in summer ..... how far u think i can go with this processor and this mobo when i get a 3rd party cooler ?











every chip varies, esp. oc'ing with amd chipsets your best bet is to have a 790chipset, but with a 770; if you have a good chip, good cooling, you should be able to hit 3.5 no problems.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


every chip varies, esp. oc'ing with amd chipsets your best bet is to have a 790chipset, but with a 770; if you have a good chip, good cooling, you should be able to hit 3.5 no problems.


only 3.5 !!! :S what about this :


----------



## Asmola

Damn. I ordered radeon 4890 about a 1 and half week ago and it hasn't arrived yet so i bought radeon 4830 (which i will put to my other computer when 4890 arrives) but after install, every time i play something computer bsod's or reboots!:O Sometimes without doing anything. Strange. With integrated radeon 3300 everything worked fine but low graphics. I had this same problem with radeon 4850 with my other computer which has entirely different parts than this one. I bet it's because my version of vista x64 because 4850 worked with xp lot better. Perhaps i can get radeon working and perhaps better stable oc after i change this crappy windows.. (windows 7 is downloading..)

*Or is there any other conclusions??!


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys im thinking of getting this cpu on my am2+ board

I've got a question, what are the temps with this cpu? I heard they were low.

I've got good airflow in my case but my cpu cooler isn't the best. Will I need to get a new one of I want to get 3.5?


----------



## joemaniaci

Considering how low they are with the stock cooler, which is no longer as great as AMD use to make them. Anything will be an improvement.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


only 3.5 !!! :S what about this :











Wow, if that's your score you're hardly a noob.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Damn. I ordered radeon 4890 about a 1 and half week ago and it hasn't arrived yet so i bought radeon 4830 (which i will put to my other computer when 4890 arrives) but after install, every time i play something computer bsod's or reboots!:O Sometimes without doing anything. Strange. With integrated radeon 3300 everything worked fine but low graphics. I had this same problem with radeon 4850 with my other computer which has entirely different parts than this one. I bet it's because my version of vista x64 because 4850 worked with xp lot better. Perhaps i can get radeon working and perhaps better stable oc after i change this crappy windows.. (windows 7 is downloading..)

*Or is there any other conclusions??!


Vista64 works fine with my 4850. I assume you have a good PSU which I didn't see in your sig and that you have the latest Catalyst installed. Did you turn off your IGP in the BIOS?









Edit: Sorry about the double post. Is there a way to multiquote? Thanks!


----------



## Wenty

Well I'm going to try 3.6 again with 4 cores... lol. 3.5 crashed after 5 hours but my 1066 memory was pushed a little.









I need to start lower on memory so now I'm running Prime95 with my memory @ 932. I'm hoping this might help in stableness. I will learn this stuff in time so wish me luck tonight.









Temps from Prime are topping 55c. I have the Tuniq Tower 120 cooling it right now.

I also will be getting my CORSAIR 850 in the mail tomorrow with my new case Cosmos 1000.


----------



## Asmola

I think my problems are caused by NB-settings or memory.. http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=596023 That site gave me some ideas where to find my problem.. but that will happen after good sleeps..


----------



## elito

or you can try disabling the integrated graphics first. then see what happens. sometimes its not awlays a good idea to have hybrid graphics. and i am in dire needs of a new vid card. just painly waiting for the 4770, but idk if its even worth the wait..


----------



## FatalityxZ

@spider
I have the same board, got up to 3.3 stable. 200x16.5


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
only 3.5 !!! :S what about this :










I want to see a screen shot of AMD Overdrive, CPUZ and Overclock.net open to believe this. Srry im skeptical


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
or you can try disabling the integrated graphics first. then see what happens. sometimes its not awlays a good idea to have hybrid graphics. and i am in dire needs of a new vid card. just painly waiting for the 4770, but idk if its even worth the wait..

Yeah, he probably forgot to disable it. Say Elito have you seen the latest Fudzilla post about the 4770? It's supposedly as fast as a 4850 and uses considerably less power. Not to mention the MSRP is only $99. I just might get one and sell my 4850.


----------



## Wenty

never mind......oops


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Yeah, he probably forgot to disable it. Say Elito have you seen the latest Fudzilla post about the 4770? It's supposedly as fast as a 4850 and uses considerably less power. Not to mention the MSRP is only $99. I just might get one and sell my 4850.










well its gonna be just a TAD slower than the 4850. less SP's and clock speed. but since its 40NM we can clock that thing ourselves. but i am in dire needs of a new card because my 2nd machine doesnt have one so yea.lol? but i just dont know if its a good idea to get one now or just wait, that's all. like i wouldnt mind grabbing a 4830 atm if the price is right.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys im thinking of getting this cpu on my am2+ board

I've got a question, what are the temps with this cpu? I heard they were low.

I've got good airflow in my case but my cpu cooler isn't the best. Will I need to get a new one of I want to get 3.5?

The stock temps for this Processor is around 20'c idle and 32'c load for me. I would recommend you using an AM2+ board with a 790gx Northbridge and SB750 Southbridge, maximising your overclock and the ability to enable the 4th core.

The Arctic freezer 64 isnt bad but better coolers will help quite alot, you should get 3.6GHz and 1.4V should do.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
or you can try disabling the integrated graphics first. then see what happens. sometimes its not awlays a good idea to have hybrid graphics. and i am in dire needs of a new vid card. just painly waiting for the 4770, but idk if its even worth the wait..

I have disabled integrated graphics already. BIOS did it by it self and i confirmed that it's off by changing it my self also. I think this has something to do with NB(?). I haven't touched NB volts or multiplier yet and i have read that too low NB settings can cause this kind of problems.. but lets see what happens.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


well its gonna be just a TAD slower than the 4850. less SP's and clock speed. but since its 40NM we can clock that thing ourselves. but i am in dire needs of a new card because my 2nd machine doesnt have one so yea.lol? but i just dont know if its a good idea to get one now or just wait, that's all. like i wouldnt mind grabbing a 4830 atm if the price is right.


Perhaps but the thing about it is that it will cost a lot less on the old electric bill and overclock better. The 4830 is a very good card if you're looking at the time period of 2 months ago. Nobody looking to upgrade their video card should buy one right now. People should wait just a few more weeks for money well spent. You know the old saying about hind sight being 20/20.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


I want to see a screen shot of AMD Overdrive, CPUZ and Overclock.net open to believe this. Srry im skeptical


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Wow, if that's your score you're hardly a noob.










no it is not my score ...... i have found this picture on google and he was probably using liquid nitrogen


----------



## eXe.Lilith

1000 bucks says the guy went LN2 and oc'ed only the first 3 cores in AMD Overdrive. As you can see on the SS, he just boosted the multi a lot while barely touching the FSB. So you wouldn't get that much perf increase in benches.


----------



## TheMikeMiller

RawZ said:


> *!!~AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE OC Club~!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not only about OC, it's a Club too, default results welcome.
> 
> The 720 BE is a wonder chip for AMD, so lets exploit it's OC'ing potential & see what stable combinations we can get from this community.
> *- CPU-Z Validation is required.*
> 
> Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.
> *
> Format*:
> _
> - Clock Speed
> - Bus xMulti
> - RAM Speed
> - Vcore
> - HT Link
> - Motherboard
> - Chipset
> - CPU Cooling_
> 
> I think we should split this forum between community and results. We could submit results on a new thread (to be updated in the tables) and keep the current thread going for community discussions of the AMD Phenome II 720 BE . I believe this would help RawZ and the other moderators to keep the results upto date for research purposes and provide a better community for the club.


----------



## Asmola

Does this graphs look normal? Got occt stable at 3.5GHz and 1.455vCore for 43min and then ended cause needed internet!
















































5v and 12v can't be right? What you guys think about vCore and Temps?
I will stay at this point for now but perhaps trying to oc with fsb later.. cause cant get using multiplier 3.6GHz stable with radeon.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Does this graphs look normal? Got occt stable at 3.5GHz and 1.455vCore for 43min and then ended cause needed internet!









5v and 12v can't be right? What you guys think about vCore and Temps?
I will stay at this point for now but perhaps trying to oc with fsb later.. cause cant get using multiplier 3.6GHz stable with radeon.









Yeah, your system wouldn't be operating at that voltage. However chieftec is notoriously bad PSU maker and the ripples I see in the graph do not look good at all. Also, I would perhaps remount the cooler, my measly heatsink keeps my chip 37c at full load.


----------



## HyoiGattai

Hi Guys,

Im a newbie in this forum and I just want to join the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547638

Heres my OC of the Phenom II 720 BE with 4 cores running at 3.8 Ghz

here us a screenshot after running 3d Mark 2006










Format:

- Clock Speed 3.8Ghz
- Bus xMulti 19
- RAM Speed 1066
- Vcore 1.51
- HT Link 200
- Motherboard Gigabyte MA790X-UD4
- Chipset 790X/SB750
- CPU Cooling Coolermaster Hyper 212 with 2 Coolermaster 90CFM Fans, push/pull config


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HyoiGattai*


Hi Guys,

Im a newbie in this forum and I just want to join the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547638

Heres my OC of the Phenom II 720 BE with 4 cores running at 3.8 Ghz

here us a screenshot after running 3d Mark 2006

Format:

- Clock Speed 3.8Ghz
- Bus xMulti 19
- RAM Speed 1066
- Vcore 1.51
- HT Link 200
- Motherboard Gigabyte MA790X-UD4
- Chipset 790X/SB750
- CPU Cooling Coolermaster Hyper 212 with 2 Coolermaster 90CFM Fans, push/pull config


 Nice setup, and nice Overclock not many have 4 cores at 3.8 and only 1.51v.

Heres my 3d mark 06.









Bigger image attached.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys I think I'll be getting this cpu and I've got 2 questions

1. Can I unlock the forth core /w my mobo?

2. Will I be able to get a 3-3.5GHz overclock on it that's stable


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Hey guys I think I'll be getting this cpu and I've got 2 questions

1. Can I unlock the forth core /w my mobo?

2. Will I be able to get a 3-3.5GHz overclock on it that's stable


1.As far as i can tell, you have a 780g Northbridge and a SB700 Southbridge, this chipset does not allow ACC to be enabled, so no 4th core, same problem i have.









2. There are no guarantees, as each chip is different. Although im sure you should get 3.6 GHz if not higher. 780g chipset shouldnt effect your overclocking, i had mine upto 4.1 GHz for 30 seconds then got BSOD, i needs better cooling.









If anyone has a xiggy for sale or CCF...


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


1.As far as i can tell, you have a 780g Northbridge and a SB700 Southbridge, this chipset does not allow ACC to be enabled, so no 4th core, same problem i have.









2. There are no guarantees, as each chip is different. Although im sure you should get 3.6 GHz if not higher. 780g chipset shouldnt effect your overclocking, i had mine upto 4.1 GHz for 30 seconds then got BSOD, i needs better cooling.









If anyone has a xiggy for sale or CCF...










I should get 3.5 then

thanks

too bad about the 4th core :/


----------



## Altimax98

Doesnt matter much. Alot of the 720's have bad cores anyways.


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

Gonna be away for a week guys so won't be updating - if someone would like to update till next Wednesday, that would be great + rep to anyone who does.


----------



## Wenty

Well I primed my X3 720 BE for 8 1/2 hours @ 3.5 all 4 cores and temps were 50-51 load.

My 3.5 settings with 4th core unlocked.

Mult. - x15.5
BUS - 226
HT -1808.2
volt -1.48

Now I'm stressing @ 3.6 with 4 cores its been 4 1/2 hours still running. Load temp is 52-53 same volts 1.48.

Report back tomorrow for final results.... I'm happy this is going good now.


----------



## wraeththu

I dont run these settings 24/7, actually, i rarely ever do. Im quite happy at 3.37ghz 1.32v 250fsb 13.5x.

- Clock Speed - 3.750
- Bus xMulti - 250 x 15
- RAM Speed - 1000Mhz (5-5-5-12)
- Vcore - 1.5
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - ASrock 780gxe 128m
- Chipset - AMD 780
- CPU Cooling - xigmatek 1283

Stress tested in prime for 1.5 hours. Temps never got above 40c with ambient air at 22-23c.










Edit - It was fairly easy to catch on with the pII 720 since i came from a kuma 7750 which was more temperamental. I think both are great buget processors, just i jumped a few steps up the ladder(maybe more than a few







).


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I should get 3.5 then

thanks

too bad about the 4th core :/

3.6 is almost a guarantee for 720BE's, unless you have a really unlucky chip or a really bad board.

Mine unlocks and I leave it locked on purpose... it runs cooler and uses slightly less power, and I don't have to have the vcore as high since my fourth core takes more volts to be stable at 3.6... plus there is essentially zero difference in gaming with 3 vs. 4 cores

With only three cores enabled I can run my Scythe infinity fully passive (no fan at all, even at load), and it stays cool to the touch.

I LOVE this chip... one of the best I've ever had.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Hi there,

Gonna be away for a week guys so won't be updating - if someone would like to update till next Wednesday, that would be great + rep to anyone who does.


I will have some spare time, PM me.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wraeththu* 
I dont run these settings 24/7, actually, i rarely ever do. Im quite happy at 3.37ghz 1.32v 250fsb 13.5x.

- Clock Speed - 3.750
- Bus xMulti - 250 x 15
- RAM Speed - 1000Mhz (5-5-5-12)
- Vcore - 1.5
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - ASrock 780gxe 128m
- Chipset - AMD 780
- CPU Cooling - xigmatek 1283

Stress tested in prime for 1.5 hours. Temps never got above 40c with ambient air at 22-23c.










Edit - It was fairly easy to catch on with the pII 720 since i came from a kuma 7750 which was more temperamental. I think both are great buget processors, just i jumped a few steps up the ladder(maybe more than a few







).

your side bar would have looked much better like this


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



your side bar would have looked much better like this


I agree! 
Care to share?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


I agree! 
Care to share?


sure...but it takes some time as you have to customize everything yourself..

I dloaded the everest sidebar icon (not the one that comes with everest). enable all sensors you want the go to side bar gadget settings and sett everything how you want it, colors, length of bars, font size etc


----------



## santa24

Nice OC i want to learning too

Thank you all..


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


sure...but it takes some time as you have to customize everything yourself..

I dloaded the everest sidebar icon (not the one that comes with everest). enable all sensors you want the go to side bar gadget settings and sett everything how you want it, colors, length of bars, font size etc


WOW! It _is_ very extensive. Looks like i will be busy with this for a while.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bartmasta

i can't wait to overclock this beast

I think I'll stick with my trusty ac 64 pro though. I just need some new thermal paste. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## whe3ls

my 720BE came in the mail today with my mobo ram and HD. so far 3.2 on stock volts. 14.5 x 220.

now i need an am2 mount for my fuzion


----------



## Ratface

Yay, my parts came from newegg today, just looked at the boxes, afraid to pull anything out and look at them. Wasn't expecting the stuff to come today, I had doubts about how quick newegg would be, but it was pretty quick, but I didn't buy a case yet, gonna go to staples and buy my antec 300 tomorrow. How well do you think I should be able to clock on my mobo with the stock cooling? I'll get something else in a few months probably, just for now whatever I get on stock voltages(hell, even stock) should be a massive improvement over my old computer.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ratface* 
Yay, my parts came from newegg today, just looked at the boxes, afraid to pull anything out and look at them. Wasn't expecting the stuff to come today, I had doubts about how quick newegg would be, but it was pretty quick, but I didn't buy a case yet, gonna go to staples and buy my antec 300 tomorrow. How well do you think I should be able to clock on my mobo with the stock cooling? I'll get something else in a few months probably, just for now whatever I get on stock voltages(hell, even stock) should be a massive improvement over my old computer.

so far im at 3.375 at stock volt and stock cooler. so far these seems way better then the e8400 i had


----------



## Altimax98

The antec 300 is a smallish case for what you have. Get a bigger one. Try a large Midtower, or a Full Tower.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
The antec 300 is a smallish case for what you have. Get a bigger one. Try a large Midtower, or a Full Tower.

CM690 is the way to go


----------



## Ratface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
The antec 300 is a smallish case for what you have. Get a bigger one. Try a large Midtower, or a Full Tower.

Really? What wouldn't fit well? I asked and saw people saying it's actually roomier than it looks and that a 4870 could fit in fine, do you see video cards getting much bigger in the next generation or so of cards?

Besides the CM is $20 more than the Antec and would require waiting more time for shipping.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ratface* 
Really? What wouldn't fit well? I asked and saw people saying it's actually roomier than it looks and that a 4870 could fit in fine, do you see video cards getting much bigger in the next generation or so of cards?

Besides the CM is $20 more than the Antec and would require waiting more time for shipping.

CM690 is

better airflow
bigger
great cable managment


----------



## Ratface

How's it have better airflow? It has one less fan slot, and has them on the side instead of front to back, wouldn't that be better than in from the front and side out through one fan?


----------



## wraeththu

I would recommend cooler master 590. Ive owned two now, and for a midtower its hard to beat its airflow/value. Last i checked they were about $55.

Ive got three 120mm, and three 140mm on my 590 now. You can put another 140mm on it but my xigmatek 1283 doesnt allow for it.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
so far im at 3.375 at stock volt and stock cooler.

This is as far as i was able to go on stock voltage as well. A tiny hop up to 1.35v(i think it was) got me at 3.5GHz stable, but after that it seems like to get 3.6GHz and 3.7GHz took more substantial jumps in voltages.


----------



## Karther

- Clock Speed - 3507.45
- Bus xMulti - 200.43 x 17.5
- RAM Speed - 1333Mhz
- Vcore - 1.408v
- HT Link - 2000.43
- Motherboard - GA-MA790XT-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X/SB750
- CPU Cooling - Zalman 9500

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548794


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
The antec 300 is a smallish case for what you have. Get a bigger one. Try a large Midtower, or a Full Tower.

no the antec 300 is OK.. here is a pic of my anec 300 and my antec 900 side by side


----------



## wraeththu

Here is one of my CM 590's. I made brackets for the second 120mm fan on the front.
























Hopes this helps as you decide between the CM and Antec. Sorry for the low quality mobile pictures.

Deep down id love to have the antec 1200


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wraeththu* 
This is as far as i was able to go on stock voltage as well. A tiny hop up to 1.35v(i think it was) got me at 3.5GHz stable, but after that it seems like to get 3.6GHz and 3.7GHz took more substantial jumps in voltages.

i was able to get 3.475 on stock volts 3.7 took 1.425


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
no the antec 300 is OK.. here is a pic of my anec 300 and my antec 900 side by side

I really like the top exhaust fan on the 900. Its 200mm, right? Must purr like a kitten.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
i was able to get 3.475 on stock volts 3.7 took 1.425









makes me want to go back and fiddle more with settings. What were your multi and fsb @ 3.475GHz?


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wraeththu* 







makes me want to go back and fiddle more with settings. What were your multi and fsb @ 3.475GHz?

i cant remeber if it was 3.45 or 3.475

but it was 15x230


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wenty*


Ok guys need your opinion...My 4th core errors after 1 hour 25min. on prime95. I have it overclocked @3.6, volts are 1.5 should I consider it all good since I just game and the 4th core should handle low use any way right???









The other three cores run good.









Core Speed - 3.6
Mult. - x 18.0
Bus - 200
HT - 1600
NB Frequency - 2400
Memory - DDR2 1066 running @ 1066

Biostar T-Force 790GX Board


Hi, im currently doing the updates for RawZ and i have a few questions,
What cooling and Vcore are you using?

Will


----------



## Willhemmens

Can all new overclocks be shown in the format below, if you want the overclocks to be shown on the front page









Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling

Thanks


----------



## LethalRise750

- Clock Speed: 3800Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 19
- RAM Speed: DDR2-800 @ 4-4-4-12
- Vcore: 1.45V
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: Foxconn Destroyer 
- Chipset: nForce 780a
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548946


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


- Clock Speed: 3800Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 19
- RAM Speed: DDR2-800 @ 4-4-4-12
- Vcore: 1.45V
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: Foxconn Destroyer 
- Chipset: nForce 780a
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548946


Nice Overclock and only 1.45v that must be one of the best on here.

You wont be on the list till tomorrow as i have just sent the updated pictures to RawZ, you are currently in 7th place on the list.

Will


----------



## LethalRise750

So I just tried 4GHz at 1.52V, Booted up nicely into windows, I'll be testing the stability of it later.

Edit: Scratch 4GHz, It booted but as soon as I attempted to Stress Test it, It said no and BSOD'd lol...

So now I'm at 3.9GHz and so far OCCT is running pretty good.


----------



## Willhemmens

what about 1.55v to get 4GHz?


----------



## Bartmasta

A lot of you here have very nice overclocks. You guys should help OCN but submiting your benchmarks to hwbot

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=CPU_1771


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


what about 1.55v to get 4GHz?
























Tried all the way up to 1.6V and I couldn't get 4GHz stable...I did however...

- Clock Speed: 3900Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 19.5
- RAM Speed: DDR2-800 @ 4-4-4-12
- Vcore: 1.55V
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: Foxconn Destroyer
- Chipset: nForce 780a
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548987

Ran OCCT on Large Data Set for the past hour and so far no errors.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


A lot of you here have very nice overclocks. You guys should help OCN but submiting your benchmarks to hwbot

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=CPU_1771


Will do! I think that LethalRise750 and i could both get a 4GHz cpuz valadation on there.

Look what others are getting with the 720 BE


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Will do! I think that LethalRise750 and i could both get a 4GHz cpuz valadation on there.

Look what others are getting with the 720 BE


Haha, Already ahead of you Will


----------



## Wenty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Hi, im currently doing the updates for RawZ and i have a few questions,
What cooling and Vcore are you using?

Will

DDR2 1066 at 928 I ran Prime95 for 8-9 hours and it did crash after that so to me its good. The temps did climb over that period of time. Think water cooling would be the key... But for my gaming it will be good enough the temps get up to 45-50 after gaming for a period. I may have to reset my Tuniq and maybe lap it to get better cooling. It idles at 34c-35c....

















This is my cooling for now. *Tuniq Tower 120*


----------



## Willhemmens

Thanks for letting me know, its just so i can add all your data to the list.









I have been very close to getting wet with water but never took the plunge,









I found on ebay soom decent loops and setups, i also like the look of the NorthQ and Coolit sealed loops, so theres no leaks. Problem is that THIS isnt much better than a decent Air cooler (if at all), although quieter but its also more expensive. I will probly end up either getting a new air cooler or making a cheap custom loop at some point, but i need to save for a car now.


----------



## LethalRise750

Will, did you end up submitting to hwbot?


----------



## elito

Wow! 1.45 for 3.8? Omg! Golden chip as of so far!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Will, did you end up submitting to hwbot?

No havnt yet i just valadated at 4.0GHz might try at 4.1..

Im submitting in a sec.
4.0GHz


----------



## tofunater

I'm at stock until I get my second loop assembled, but after that, I'll be pushing this thing to the max.


----------



## elito

i dont see the point of submitting just validations lol. i can validate at 4ghz.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
No havnt yet i just valadated at 4.0GHz might try at 4.1..

Im submitting in a sec.
4.0GHz


Cool! Goodluck


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Cool! Goodluck










You've successfully submitted a result! 
its up.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


You've successfully submitted a result! 
its up.


I tried again just a little bit ago to get 4GHz stable again, But I just couldn't sadly...The highest I can go with stability appears to be 3.9 heh

Ran OCCT for 5 Hours at 3.9ghz and came up with the same results as earlier. 1.55V appears to be the lowest I could go for that also.

Is my final submission:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*

- Clock Speed: 3900Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 19.5
- RAM Speed: DDR2-800 @ 4-4-4-12
- Vcore: 1.55V
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: Foxconn Destroyer
- Chipset: nForce 780a
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548987



Edit: Here's a stress test pic:


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I tried again just a little bit ago to get 4GHz stable again, But I just couldn't sadly...The highest I can go with stability appears to be 3.9 heh

Ran OCCT for 5 Hours at 3.9ghz and came up with the same results as earlier. 1.55V appears to be the lowest I could go for that also.

Is my final submission:


I will add that to the list, looks like your in first place








3 Hours at 3.9 seems good to me, are you going to keep that as a 24/7 clock?

Anyone know if the Thor's Hammer is being sold in the UK and if it is WERE?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I will add that to the list, looks like your in first place








3 Hours at 3.9 seems good to me, are you going to keep that as a 24/7 clock?



I think I'm gonna run 3.8 as my 24/7 clock speed. I may run 3.9 24/7 tho, still not sure haha. To be truthfully honest, I never expected beyond 3.5GHz with this processor lol...


----------



## Willhemmens

Cpu temp only 33.5'c? is that correct?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Cpu temp only 33.5'c? is that correct?



I used a Wireless Laser Thermometer and it appears so...It read 28-29C on the surface. My houses ambient is about 21C.


----------



## Ratface

Huh, just got back with my Antec 300, maybe I should have listened to you guys, it's about an inch shorter than the case my current computer is in, though it's a few inches taller and an inch wider. I was also hoping it'd come with an extra fan like I heard some people saying it would. Can't complain though, only $35. Can't wait to set everything up now.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I used a Wireless Laser Thermometer and it appears so...It read 28-29C on the surface.

At those Voltages, your load is cooler than my idle, im 34.5 idle and 45 load.

I want Im getting a Dark Knight!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ratface* 
Huh, just got back with my Antec 300, maybe I should have listened to you guys, it's about an inch shorter than the case my current computer is in, though it's a few inches taller and an inch wider. I was also hoping it'd come with an extra fan like I heard some people saying it would. Can't complain though, only $35. Can't wait to set everything up now.

The Antec 300 is a Fine case, did you get any 120mm fans to go in the front?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
At those Voltages, your load is cooler than my idle, im 34.5 idle and 45 load.

I want Im getting a Dark Knight!


Yeah I was surprised to, I idle at 25-26C usually. I've read that the temp sensors on the 720 can sometimes be off by 6C, but even then I'm still surprised at my temps. I almost thought only one of my cores was running lol...


----------



## Ratface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
The Antec 300 is a Fine case, did you get any 120mm fans to go in the front?

Not yet, as I said, was kinda hoping it'd come with an extra because I'd seen a few reviews saying they were including extra ones with a note that some of the fans in the case might not work so they put those in. I'll get some eventually along with a cpu cooler, but for now just stock everything should be a welcome huge boost in speed over my Athlon 2400.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Yeah I was surprised to, I idle at 25-26C usually. I've read that the temp sensors on the 720 can sometimes be off by 6C, but even then I'm still surprised at my temps. I almost thought only one of my cores was running lol...

What Thermal paste and Fan are you using?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
What Thermal paste and Fan are you using?


Tuniq TX-2 Thermal Paste and the stock 89CFM 120mm Xigmatek Fan


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
i cant remeber if it was 3.45 or 3.475

but it was 15x230

I got it to 3.5GHz 250fsb x 14 on stock voltages. I cant make it past the hour mark on occt. Crashed at approx 44m.







Im going to see what i can do later tonight. I dont think ill be able to though.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wraeththu* 
I got it to 3.5GHz 250fsb x 14 on stock voltages. I cant make it past the hour mark on occt. Crashed at approx 44m.







Im going to see what i can do later tonight. I dont think ill be able to though.


I'd raise the volts just barely, like 0.02


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

Updated!

Todays update is thanks to - *Willhemmens*

He has taken over for a week while i'm away on holiday. I believe a great thank you is in order for him taking the time to write the whole list all over again and adding the new results since he didn't have my orginal document - props to him. I'm sure you will all thank him for it.

Now, Willhemmens - hurry up and post so i can + REP you


----------



## LethalRise750

Welcome back RawZ, did you have a good holiday?


----------



## RawZ

Hi,

I'm still on hol - Willhemmens has taken over the updating for a week till i'm back


----------



## roflcopt3r

Hey what are safe temps for this chip?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflcopt3r*


Hey what are safe temps for this chip?


AMD Claims 73C is the max it should ever hit.


----------



## roflcopt3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


AMD Claims 73C is the max it should ever hit.


What are idle temps with stock?


----------



## Willhemmens

Thanks! is probly around 30'c, depending on the ambient.


----------



## RawZ

I've heard 88.C Max & Idle is anything really - depends on OC & cooling.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


I've heard 88.C Max & Idle is anything really - depends on OC & cooling.


Here's a list of every AMD Processor and their specs.























http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


I've heard 88.C Max & Idle is anything really - depends on OC & cooling.


Of your 3 coolers xiggy, noc and v8 which has been the best temp wise?


----------



## holgate

ok just changed my core speed, just got it to 3.5 and i think i might keep this for a while, im happy with it.

- Clock Speed: 3.519
- Bus xMulti: 207
- RAM Speed: 1380
- Vcore: 1.5
- HT Link: 2070
- Motherboard: Asus M4A79T deluxe
- Chipset: 790fx
- CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-U12P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.ph....php?id=549339


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Of your 3 coolers xiggy, noc and v8 which has been the best temp wise?


Well the S1283 i could get to a stable 3.8Ghz. However the other 2 i could push a tad little bit further - my current OC on the rank chart.

Temps wise - at a simple 3.8Ghz - idle temps are roughtly the same for all 3. However, load on the Xig was approx 50-55.C; Noctua with 2 120mm fans was around 48.C and the Coolermaster V8 is between 45-50.C.

Both Noctua and V8 cost the same and there is no real difference between the two - personally i'd go for the V8 as it looks mighty fine! However it is pretty large lol - i'm glad i have the Coolermaster Cosmos


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Well the S1283 i could get to a stable 3.8Ghz. However the other 2 i could push a tad little bit further - my current OC on the rank chart.

Temps wise - at a simple 3.8Ghz - idle temps are roughtly the same for all 3. However, load on the Xig was approx 50-55.C; Noctua with 2 120mm fans was around 48.C and the Coolermaster V8 is between 45-50.C.

Both Noctua and V8 cost the same and there is no real difference between the two - personally i'd go for the V8 as it looks mighty fine! However it is pretty large lol - i'm glad i have the Coolermaster Cosmos










Thinking of getting a Noctua, aparently the S1283's fins are too far apart for a high cfm to make much difference, and i was thinking of getting the Noctua anyway, need to find it cheap some where.









Thanks for the Reps guys!


----------



## LethalRise750

Hey guys, So I ran into a bit of a conundrum...I decided to get Foxconn Aegis Panel to verify my temps a bit more and I ran into this...

Everest is showing 31-33C for my Temperatures on the Cores, but Aegis is showing 43C for the entire CPU.

I'm honestly not sure what to believe lol...

http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/aegisvseverest.jpg


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Hey guys, So I ran into a bit of a conundrum...I decided to get Foxconn Aegis Panel to verify my temps a bit more and I ran into this...

Everest is showing 31-33C for my Temperatures on the Cores, but Aegis is showing 43C for the entire CPU.

I'm honestly not sure what to believe lol...

http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/aegisvseverest.jpg


For me Everest sticks at 31'c what ever i do, never tried Aegis. AOD and Core temp seem to report the correct facts for me.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
For me Everest sticks at 31'c what ever i do, never tried Aegis. AOD and Core temp seem to report the correct facts for me.

Yea, Core Temp and Everest both report the same Core Temperatures.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I'd raise the volts just barely, like 0.02

I wanna see how far i can take it on stock voltage. I might up the fsb and lower the multi, but i dont think this ram likes going above 260 on stock volts. We shall see.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wraeththu* 
I wanna see how far i can take it on stock voltage. I might up the fsb and lower the multi. I dont think this ram likes going above 260 on stock volts. We shall see.









Good Luck Wraethu


----------



## Stephen Chan

Alright, finally done testing this thing. The highest overclock I've gotten is 3.914ghz@1.54v, which is superpi 1M stable in W7, however does not survive longer stress tests. I thought that was pretty cool, but here's my 24/7 OC to submit:

3.775ghz

_- Clock Speed- 3.775ghz
- Bus xMulti- 18.5 x 204.2mhz
- RAM Speed- 1088mhz
- Vcore- 1.42v
- HT Link- 1632mhz
- Motherboard- TA790GX 128M
- Chipset- 790GX
- CPU Cooling- Xiggy DK_

This seems to be my sweetspot on the voltage vs. mhz curve. I max out at 42C in LinX linpack test, so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Good Luck Wraethu









Thanks.

Tried upping to 260fsb 13.5x, but my ram didnt like that.
So then i figured i should try lowering the fsb and upping the multi, it worked out to the point of booting fine, so i figured i might be able to tighten the ram timings and i ended up having to clear CMOS. Gaaaah!

So for now im @ 3.5MHz 250fsb 14x 1.35v for 24/7 settings. Meh. Good for now.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


Alright, finally done testing this thing. The highest overclock I've gotten is 3.914ghz@1.54v, which is superpi 1M stable in W7, however does not survive longer stress tests. I thought that was pretty cool, but here's my 24/7 OC to submit:

3.775ghz

_- Clock Speed- 3.775ghz
- Bus xMulti- 18.5 x 204.2mhz
- RAM Speed- 1088mhz
- Vcore- 1.42v
- HT Link- 1632mhz
- Motherboard- TA790GX 128M
- Chipset- 790GX
- CPU Cooling- Xiggy DK_

This seems to be my sweetspot on the voltage vs. mhz curve. I max out at 42C in LinX linpack test, so I'm pretty happy with that.


Nice. Liking the lower voltage.
Whats your ambient air temp?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


Thanks.

Tried upping to 260fsb 13.5x, but my ram didnt like that.
So then i figured i should try lowering the fsb and upping the multi, it worked out to the point of booting fine, so i figured i might be able to tighten the ram timings and i ended up having to clear CMOS. Gaaaah!

So for now im @ 3.5MHz 250fsb 14x 1.35v for 24/7 settings. Meh. Good for now.


That's not bad. Its a 25% overclock =]


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*

are you going to keep that as a 24/7 clock


Hey Willhemmens,
Went ahead and decided to run 3.9GHz as my 24/7 Clock Speed


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


Nice. Liking the lower voltage.
Whats your ambient air temp?


Everest reads my mobo temp as 21C and my 'Aux temp' as 27C. My thermostat says ~72F










I have tested this OC on Linx, but I was just running OCCT just now to verify vcore under load and hit an error, so I'm playing around with memory settings to see what the deal is.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Hey Willhemmens,
Went ahead and decided to run 3.9GHz as my 24/7 Clock Speed










24/7









Whats the vcore?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


24/7









Whats the vcore?


1.55V for 3.9GHz.

Ran OCCT for 5 Hours without an error. Ran it for another 2 hours since I posted that earlier tho...So 7 hours in total of stability.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


1.55V for 3.9GHz.

Ran OCCT for 5 Hours without an error. Ran it for another 2 hours since I posted that earlier tho...So 7 hours in total of stability.


Wow, great stability!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


Wow, great stability!










Yup, I was surprised myself...I guess I just got a good chip or somethin


----------



## LethalRise750

For anyone who hasn't seen...

http://pcwizkidstechtalk.com/index.p...20-review.html

He lists temps and his system specs.

He has a CoolerMaster V8 and gets 30C on full load at 3.4GHz


----------



## Stephen Chan

LethalRise750, Those temps seem far too low for 1.55v- 33C is lower than body temp- I idle not far below that with the same cooler. I would make sure you're not overheating your CPU- I know 3.91ghz/1.54v I pushed ~55-57dC, which is still under the rated temp, but I also didn't stress it for long.

Either way, awesome overclock, just worried about the temps


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


LethalRise750, Those temps seem far too low for 1.55v- 33C is lower than body temp- I idle not far below that with the same cooler. I would make sure you're not overheating your CPU- I know 3.91ghz/1.54v I pushed ~55-57dC, which is still under the rated temp, but I also didn't stress it for long.

Either way, awesome overclock, just worried about the temps











Here's some other people with the same coolers verifying the same temperatures.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91448
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86706

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5092/37145vgp9.jpg


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Here's some other people with the same coolers verifying the same temperatures.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91448
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86706

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5092/37145vgp9.jpg


At least one of the posters has the same mobo that you do, the other didn't specify. It could me a motherboard issue, but I have no idea.

It's your chip though, not mine. If you're not worried then I won't push the issue further









EDIT: in that img you posted, the voltage is only 1.3v, with temps 5C above yours, and he's only been priming for 22 minutes. The fact that his CPU temp is reported as higher than his core temp is also strange, seeing as your cpu can only be as hot as the cores are...


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


At least one of the posters has the same mobo that you do, the other didn't specify. It could me a motherboard issue, but I have no idea.

It's your chip though, not mine. If you're not worried then I won't push the issue further










Eh I set my shutdown temp in Bios to 50C for the past stress tests and it never once crashed. So I wasn't to worried


----------



## wraeththu

when i was @ 3.75GHz 1.5v i never got over 40c full load in a room with ambient air temps of 21-22c. I have basically the same cooler as lethal, and very good air flow in my case.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


when i was @ 3.75GHz 1.5v i never got over 40c full load in a room with ambient air temps of 21-22c. I have basically the same cooler as lethal, and very good air flow in my case.


Yeah my ambient air temps are around 20-22C.


----------



## Ratface

Hey, I'm finishing up putting my parts together, but I'm worried about my cooler, first of all it's smaller than I'd thought they were, second, it's sliding around a bit. I mean since I let it sit for a while it's staying put other than when I accidentally touched the lever and the whole thing slid, is that not right? Should it be tighter?


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ratface* 
Hey, I'm finishing up putting my parts together, but I'm worried about my cooler, first of all it's smaller than I'd thought they were, second, it's sliding around a bit. I mean since I let it sit for a while it's staying put other than when I accidentally touched the lever and the whole thing slid, is that not right? Should it be tighter?

Shouldnt slide, but a little wriggling(with pressure) is fine. Also shouldnt be too tight, but that's obvious.


----------



## johnny720

Hey guys, great thread and hopefully within the next few weeks ill be able to contribute with my own results. I'm currently just tossing up between motherboards for my desktop (mainly used for online trading/multitasking) and was wondering what board would best suit my application yet still let myself Overclock the CPU without spending a fortune.

I was looking as the GA-MA790GP-UD4H -$205AUS / GA-MA78GPM-DS2H -$142AUD / Asus M4A78-PRO - $179AUD

I was leaning towards the GA-MA78GPM-DS2H mainly for price + Integrated SidePort Memory as I'm not planning on running a GPU so it should help things along. Only thing I'm limited to is PCI expansion so thats where the GA-MA790GP-UD4H looks to be superior.

Any thoughts?

Regards John


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny720*


Hey guys, great thread and hopefully within the next few weeks ill be able to contribute with my own results. I'm currently just tossing up between motherboards for my desktop (mainly used for online trading/multitasking) and was wondering what board would best suit my application yet still let myself Overclock the CPU without spending a fortune.

I was looking as the GA-MA790GP-UD4H -$205AUS / GA-MA78GPM-DS2H -$142AUD / Asus M4A78-PRO - $179AUD

I was leaning towards the GA-MA78GPM-DS2H mainly for price + Integrated SidePort Memory as I'm not planning on running a GPU so it should help things along. Only thing I'm limited to is PCI expansion so thats where the GA-MA790GP-UD4H looks to be superior.

Any thoughts?

Regards John


The Mobo im using (ASrock a780gxe 128m) is very cheap($80US) and has the 3200 gpu with 128mb dedicated which is easily over clocked to the 790gx(3300). It overclocks fairly well with a good bios and ive had no problems with it as of yet. There are a few things i dont like about it though: the AMD 700 SB doesnt allow RAID 5 and wont allow you to unlock the forth core on the X3 720. It will only do 8x - 8x crossfire or 16x single, but that shouldnt matter for you. And last but not least i really dont like fiddling with the jumper when i have to reset CMOS- GIMME A BUTTON! That said, the jumper _is_ located in a easy to reach spot.

But if i was to be looking to get the X3 720, i would for sure opt for an AM3 MOBO. Particularly the MSI 790fx. Or, in your case any of the 790gx's.

Hope these ramblings help.


----------



## johnny720

Thanks for the reply wraeththu, The more I look into it the more I'm leaning towards the GA-MA790GP-UD4H which seems to be the newer version of the Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H which received a reasonable review here --> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/908/1/


----------



## TheMikeMiller

I've been doing some reading while I wait for the rest of my parts to get here. AMD is tight-lipped about how ACC works, but it basically stabilizes the cores. There are are 6 (previously unused) pins that connect directly to the SB750. They reference -12% to +12% (my MB lists -2 to +12) of _something_ where the plus is higher OC potential and negative is better power management. This review is from the initial release of the SB750.

ACC OC boost and windows x64 problems

The point is that if you are NOT using ACC on auto or per core maybe you should. I'd like to confirm that it does more than just unlock the 4th core. Anyone want to see about setting it to the +12% and post some results. Anandtech from above reported higher clocks at lower voltage too! I'm planning on trying to isolate my weak core and see if I can change the ACC and/or per-core multi to get a stable boot at 3800 with least 3 cores.

The x64 XP and Vista (maybe server 2008, too) won't OC as high as the x86, but it seems to be around 100-200mhz slower from many sources on the net. I believe it is a software bug, but there are reports that Intel chips have no discrepancy so maybe not. I was able to boot at 3700 under Ubuntu x64 but not XP x64.


----------



## Altimax98

WEll the main problem some have.. Like me, is my 4th core is unstable, so when I use ACC it will lock my system soon after running it hard, gaming+++.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


That's not bad. Its a 25% overclock =]


So, last night i went back to trying to get the most out of the stock voltage as possible. I set my memory back to 1066 @ 3:8, 206fsb @ 1100 with 5-5-5-15 timings and turned the multi to x16.5 3.4GHz(3.399`). Prior i was running 800 @ 1:2, 250fsb @ 1000 5-5-5-10 x13.5 3.37GHz. All stock volts. Now to run it through sandra to see which ram configuration is overall better.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny720*


Hey guys, great thread and hopefully within the next few weeks ill be able to contribute with my own results. I'm currently just tossing up between motherboards for my desktop (mainly used for online trading/multitasking) and was wondering what board would best suit my application yet still let myself Overclock the CPU without spending a fortune.

I was looking as the GA-MA790GP-UD4H -$205AUS / GA-MA78GPM-DS2H -$142AUD / Asus M4A78-PRO - $179AUD

I was leaning towards the GA-MA78GPM-DS2H mainly for price + Integrated SidePort Memory as I'm not planning on running a GPU so it should help things along. Only thing I'm limited to is PCI expansion so thats where the GA-MA790GP-UD4H looks to be superior.

Any thoughts?

Regards John


Here's an article you might be interested in.









http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/16702


----------



## Bitey

Hey guys,

I have a GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H paired with a X3 720....and I am having issues with the ACC function. While the 4th core is stable and works, as soon as I begin overclocking, the computer automatically shifts back to 3 cores as opposed to 4. Acc BIOS function remains the same in both occasions. Whats up


----------



## Altimax98

What OS are you using?

If your using XP use AMD Overdrive, then set it to OC each core individually, if it stays stable then the 4th core is unstable for OC.

Put your system info in on the User CP on the top.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


So, last night i went back to trying to get the most out of the stock voltage as possible. I set my memory back to 1066 @ 3:8, 206fsb @ 1100 with 5-5-5-15 timings and turned the multi to x16.5 3.4GHz(3.399`). Prior i was running 800 @ 1:2, 250fsb @ 1000 5-5-5-10 x13.5 3.37GHz. All stock volts. Now to run it through sandra to see which ram configuration is overall better.


keep in mind, memory bandwidth doesn't matter much to amd cpu's as the memory controller is built into the cpu. so, MHZ remains as the king.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitey*


Hey guys,

I have a GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H paired with a X3 720....and I am having issues with the ACC function. While the 4th core is stable and works, as soon as I begin overclocking, the computer automatically shifts back to 3 cores as opposed to 4. Acc BIOS function remains the same in both occasions. Whats up


how is your ACC set? auto? you should do, per core, or all cores since your 720 can unlock and is "stable" as claimed. see how that goes. also, sometimes you'd need to bump some volts into making it stable aswell. you can try it with 1.375 or 1.4 to begin with.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


keep in mind, memory bandwidth doesn't matter much to amd cpu's as the memory controller is built into the cpu. so, MHZ remains as the king.


yea, sadly i still havent gotten to bench them. But i doubt theres gonna be a big difference. I was hoping possibly the 1:2 VS 3:8 ratio will play more of a role. What do you think?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wraeththu* 
yea, sadly i still havent gotten to bench them. But i doubt theres gonna be a big difference. I was hoping possibly the 1:2 VS 3:8 ratio will play more of a role. What do you think?

idk the x:x ratios. which divider are you indicating? im too old school. LOL but here is what i can tell you, even tho; memory bandiwdth doesnt have any major impact on performance, but if you can get your mem speed close to 1:1 as possible with your current OC, then by all means go for it; just because the numbers are bigger







and sexier ofcourse.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I took a small break from folding today to work on a bigger overclock since this lian-li case cools way better than my old one.

So I was able to pull 3.7Ghz+ on this baby when cranked to 1.52Vcore, but i wanted an overclocked northbridge due the performance increase that it offers when your clock speed is highly overclocked.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=550167

2.4Ghz Northbridge and HT is at 1640
Temps are 25C idle, and 40C under the 15th linpack cycle, which it passed by the way.
That's as far as I want to push it for now. At 3.5Ghz in this case I was pulling 31C under linpack load though, probably going back to that speed since this computer folds almost all day. I'm curious to see what my 1.4-1.45V max is.


----------



## wraeththu

I need a new mobo! I believe the fact the the mosfet's for the voltage regulators dont have a passive heat sink to cool them is making it hard to get real high *dependable* overclocks. Too much fluctuation in the Vcore.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


I need a new mobo! I believe the fact the the mosfet's for the voltage regulators dont have a passive heat sink to cool them is making it hard to get real high *dependable* overclocks. Too much fluctuation in the Vcore.


That'd definitely do it.


----------



## Stephen Chan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


I need a new mobo! I believe the fact the the mosfet's for the voltage regulators dont have a passive heat sink to cool them is making it hard to get real high *dependable* overclocks. Too much fluctuation in the Vcore.


Buy some ramsinks and throw them on. It'll cost you like 10$ and, assuming you have airflow near the mosfets, make a big difference.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stephen Chan*


Buy some ramsinks and throw them on. It'll cost you like 10$ and, assuming you have airflow near the mosfets, make a big difference.


Great idea! Now to find some what will fit.


----------



## Bitey

Thanks for the tips....

Two issues seem to be going on simultaneously..

1) My computer falling Prime95 has been traced back to the memory. I have been having on-going issues with my crap DDR2 1066 G-Skill ram, the memory doesn't enjoy running at 1066mhz regardless of voltage or timings. Now it is back at 800 and it runs fine- what kind of performance hit am I going to take with a Phenom II?

2) After the new BIOS update on the GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H, ACC doesn't unlock the fourth core on Auto. It's really odd...because even at stock the fourth core doesn't become available. I also wonder what exactly the acc values (-2 to 12) do to the CPU?


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitey*


Thanks for the tips....

Two issues seem to be going on simultaneously..

1) My computer falling Prime95 has been traced back to the memory. I have been having on-going issues with my crap DDR2 1066 G-Skill ram, the memory doesn't enjoy running at 1066mhz regardless of voltage or timings. Now it is back at 800 and it runs fine- what kind of performance hit am I going to take with a Phenom II?

2) After the new BIOS update on the GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H, ACC doesn't unlock the fourth core on Auto. It's really odd...because even at stock the fourth core doesn't become available. I also wonder what exactly the acc values (-2 to 12) do to the CPU?


run it @ 800 and up your fsb while adjusting your multi's accordingly. You will gain bandwidth that way, but above that your system will probably perform better. As far as i know AMD is being very ambiguous about the ACC values.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitey*


Thanks for the tips....

Two issues seem to be going on simultaneously..

1) My computer falling Prime95 has been traced back to the memory. I have been having on-going issues with my crap DDR2 1066 G-Skill ram, the memory doesn't enjoy running at 1066mhz regardless of voltage or timings. Now it is back at 800 and it runs fine- what kind of performance hit am I going to take with a Phenom II?

2) After the new BIOS update on the GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H, ACC doesn't unlock the fourth core on Auto. It's really odd...because even at stock the fourth core doesn't become available. I also wonder what exactly the acc values (-2 to 12) do to the CPU?


I agree with raising the clock frequency. As for your updated BIOS AMD has been quietly working with board makers to close the 4th core extra L3 cache loophole. Go to Tom's Hardware and read up on their "unlocking" adventure. The best part of it IMHO is where they experimented with ACC from -12 to +12 and the "all cores" setting. My PC is currently OCCT stable with the 4th core enabled but I may do some experimenting with those values at some point.


----------



## Altimax98

I was doing ALOT of OC'ing today. I got into windows at 4ghz and past Post at 4.1 Thats about where it ended.

Ive been reading alot about ACC and really what it does, its pretty sweet. But unfortunatly I cannot run it because I have a HIGHLY unstable 4th core.







Ill boot into windows at 3.6 4 cores, but it will crash with a weird error, and if I even hint at trying a higher OC I wont post.







. Ive tried stock, with ACC on and it will still crash. I have also tried Per Core OC'ing, but it still crashes. O well, no ACC for me.


----------



## LethalRise750

This is kind of off topic, but it involves the Phenom II X3 720. I was doing some tinkering in bios and decided to test Unganged vs Ganged memory. Well, to my amazement Ganged is giving higher performance then Unganged? I was always told Unganged was the way to go lol

It's only 1200 mb/s on the Read, but still









Ganged:









UnGanged:


----------



## Willhemmens

Nice findings LethalRise750, just cut out my fan grills and put new thermal paste on the 3870.









L1 cache is sssoooooooo fast lol, shame theres not much off it.

Do you really need a 750w psu?

For most speed with your memory increase MHz or latency?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Nice findings LethalRise750, just cut out my fan grills and put new thermal paste on the 3870.









L1 cache is sssoooooooo fast lol, shame theres not much off it.

Do you really need a 750w psu?



I was originally planning to SLi GTX 260's, but I ran into some mishaps that delayed it.
Ended up RMAing my original GTX 260 due to a faulty heatsink, but I'm fixing to buy another soon.
I got the Corsair 750TX for $80 during Black Friday last year.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I was originally planning to SLi GTX 260's, but I ran into some mishaps that delayed it.
Ended up RMAing my original GTX 260 due to a faulty heatsink, but I'm fixing to buy another soon.
I got the Corsair 750TX for $80 during Black Friday last year.


Fair enough







Good price aswell


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I was originally planning to SLi GTX 260's, but I ran into some mishaps that delayed it.
Ended up RMAing my original GTX 260 due to a faulty heatsink, but I'm fixing to buy another soon.
I got the Corsair 750TX for $80 during Black Friday last year.



arg, i did this test to my amusement the moment i got my rig up and running! i just didnt post it up. but no, heres the deal, it gives higher mem bandwidth, ofcourse it would because 128bit is higher than 64bit in DC. but if youd do a superPI test, you'll see that unganged is faster. and theres practically no performance hits, justb igger numbers, the only gains are in READ









*i also finally took the time to figure out my ultimate max mhz on my chip. its roughly 3794-96mhz; aka just BARELY 3.8ghz. it wouldn't even budge a lil at 3808. LAWL.


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys I ordered my 720 BE and it should arrive tomorrow


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys I ordered my 720 BE and it should arrive tomorrow









Nice! You're gonna love it


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys I ordered my 720 BE and it should arrive tomorrow









Let us know how everything goes


----------



## RawZ

Hi guys,

*Updated!
*
Thanks to *Willhemmens* again for the much needed update!









+REP.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got my 720 BE yesteday and so far i got it to 3.2Ghz with stock volts 4th core unlocked. Will post CPU-Z when i find my best OC setting.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Got my 720 BE yesteday and so far i got it to 3.2Ghz with stock volts 4th core unlocked. Will post CPU-Z when i find my best OC setting.


What are your other specs?


----------



## Cdpkook132

- Clock Speed: 3.711Ghz
- Bus xMulti: 200X18.5
- RAM Speed: 1067Mhz
- Vcore: 1.568v
- HT Link: 2006.1Mhz
- Motherboard: Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe SB600
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Watercooled

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551270


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cdpkook132*


- Clock Speed: 3.711Ghz
- Bus xMulti: 200X18.5
- RAM Speed: 1067Mhz
- Vcore: 1.568v
- HT Link: 2006.1Mhz
- Motherboard: Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe SB600
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Watercooled

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551270


do a suicide run and validate it at 5GHz


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys I ordered my 720 BE and it should arrive tomorrow









Congrats, you'll love it. Is your board 140 watt capable? If not, might want to be a bit conservative on the overclocking.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Congrats, you'll love it. Is your board 140 watt capable? If not, might want to be a bit conservative on the overclocking.










It's not. Is this bad?







I want 3.8 GHz


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


It's not. Is this bad?







I want 3.8 GHz


I believe it just stresses the board more.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


It's not. Is this bad?







I want 3.8 GHz


3.8 wasnt hard for me to get. 19x200 with 1.48 vcore


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


It's not. Is this bad?







I want 3.8 GHz


You might be in the same boat as me - where higher voltages make things unstable from fluctuation-. But, you wont know until you try it. I was stable @ 3.75GHz for about an hour and a half in OCCT. Hopefully adding some vga ram heatsink and my custom duct blowing against my volt regulator MOSFETs will remedy my problem.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


3.8 wasnt hard for me to get. 19x200 with 1.48 vcore


I kinda wanna oc my ram so I want to have a higher FSB with a lower multiplier

I'll try

225 x 16, 16.5, 17


----------



## Ratface

So fooling around with AMD overdrive I got up to 3200mhz before I stopped afraid I might crash my system. Does that mean anything? Like could I start up an overclock from the bios from those settings or should that not be trusted as stable? Also, what's bad with Overdrive anyway? Is it bad for the system if you crash it from that or something?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
It's not. Is this bad?







I want 3.8 GHz

No, its not bad because the Phenom II is a lot less demanding than the P I. I just wanted you to be aware that its rated at 95 watts and that by overclocking it will stress the board. The possibility exists that you will brick it so be prepared. It might be time to grab a cheap Biostar AM2+ and not have to worry about it. You MIGHT also be able to unlock the 4th core with ACC enabled to AUTO. Mine does.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratface*


So fooling around with AMD overdrive I got up to 3200mhz before I stopped afraid I might crash my system. Does that mean anything? Like could I start up an overclock from the bios from those settings or should that not be trusted as stable? Also, what's bad with Overdrive anyway? Is it bad for the system if you crash it from that or something?


I would not be too worried about your system freezing or BSOD'ing when using AMD overdrive. If any thing overclocking from the bios is better, this is why most people do it (if they have the option to).

3.2GHz is a nice little overclock, are you stabble with that (although im sure you will be)?

As far as i know, crashing in windows vista should not be a problem at all, i must have done it atleast 50 time's. I have corrupted an XP install by trying to get 3.6GHz on an old p4 with a stock HSF lol. It also *SHOULD* not damage any off your hardware.

Bad things about AMD Overdrive? well its quite slow (im sure others can find some bad points).

AMD Overdrive is good for finding a stabble overclock and stressing it with a different utility of your chose (i.e.Prime 95) and then you can set it in the bios and just leave it, untill you want to go a bit higher.









Will


----------



## Bartmasta

woot my cpu arrived already


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
woot my cpu arrived already









Get that puppy in there!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wraeththu* 
Get that puppy in there!









first time doing this lol









okay gonna put it in now


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
first time doing this lol









okay gonna put it in now

In that case, GL! Dont go crazy with the thermal compound and make sure your grounded to the case.


----------



## nirianto

Stuck at 200 x 18.5 at 1.5v. Any 1Mhz ref clock increase will not allow me to boot into windows. Should I bump the vcore a bit more? perhaps bring down the mult to 18x and try bumping the ref clock? Any better suggestion?

My mobo is jetway ha-07 ultra.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


Stuck at 200 x 18.5 at 1.5v. Any 1Mhz ref clock increase will not allow me to boot into windows. Should I bump the vcore a bit more? perhaps bring down the mult to 18x and try bumping the ref clock? Any better suggestion?

My mobo is jetway ha-07 ultra.


Is 200 x 18.5 at 1.5v stable?


----------



## dalian[gr]

hello there people this is my 1st post!!







just got my new rig 2day and overclocked my 720 BE to 3570Mhz with 210x17 at 1.525V!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dalian[gr]*


hello there people this is my 1st post!!







just got my new rig 2day and overclocked my 720 BE to 3570Mhz with 210x17 at 1.525V!!



Welcome to Overclock.net =] And nice overclock!


----------



## dalian[gr]

Thanks!! i will see if i can push it to 3.6 with the stock cooler.. i'm foreseeing a coolermaster v8 purchase in the VERY near future though.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dalian[gr]*


Thanks!! i will see if i can push it to 3.6 with the stock cooler.. i'm foreseeing a coolermaster v8 purchase in the VERY near future though.











Hows the temps at 3.57 on the Stock Cooler?


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Is 200 x 18.5 at 1.5v stable?


Yes, its stable. OCCT 1 hr and prime95 overnight. I have also been folding 24/7 on it.


----------



## dalian[gr]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Hows the temps at 3.57 on the Stock Cooler?


They are at 37 C on standby haven't tried it on full load yet though..


----------



## Bartmasta

I got 3.7 GHz stable with 1.475 V and 45'C load


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dalian[gr]*


They are at 37 C and the pc has been running stable for over an hour now


Wow, Impressive temps for Stock Cooling!


----------



## Bartmasta

The stock cooler is so tiny compared to my 6000+ stock cooler. Also it weighs 160g less and doesn't have copper pipes in the middle


----------



## RawZ

You should try my Coolermaster V8 - heavy bugger.


----------



## dalian[gr]

ok.. in full load temps reached 49 C and the system rebooted. I guess i will lower the frequency to 3.4 till i get a new cooler


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dalian[gr]* 
They are at 37 C on standby haven't tried it on full load yet though..

How are you measuring that?

Apps are bad to check AMD chips - check the temp in bios.


----------



## dalian[gr]

I was using amd overdrive to measure the CPU temperatures i will try the bios ones from now on though! Thanks!!


----------



## elito

alrighty, my final OC stats, are [email protected], 2128 on HT and 1088mem.


----------



## Bartmasta

quite the voltage you've got there


----------



## elito

1.55 is max safe on these AMD chips. actually since the A64 days, 1.55 has been their safe max.


----------



## Bartmasta

doesn't it shorten their life spam though

I might slightly overclock to 3.75


----------



## Bartmasta

234 x 16 = 3744 (RAM 1036 5-5-5-15)

or

208 x 18 - 3744 (RAM 832 4-4-4-12)


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


234 x 16 = 3744 (RAM 1036 5-5-5-15)

or

208 x 18 - 3744 (RAM 832 4-4-4-12)


da first one brover


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


doesn't it shorten their life spam though

I might slightly overclock to 3.75


well if 1.55 is the safe acclaime volts, can't be hurting it too much right? i mean 1.425 is rated as a operating temp for these chips, or its just a .125Mv increase. shouldn't be too bad. 
and besides if i get to stick with this for around 2 years, its already money well spent. =]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


234 x 16 = 3744 (RAM 1036 5-5-5-15)

or

208 x 18 - 3744 (RAM 832 4-4-4-12)


first option is better.


----------



## Bartmasta

well i tried 250 x 15 and I had it stable ( I think ) but superpi runs were slightly slower

I will try 270 x 14 maybe but ill stick with what i have for now


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


234 x 16 = 3744 (RAM 1036 5-5-5-15)

or

208 x 18 - 3744 (RAM 832 4-4-4-12)


underclock the ram to 800 5-5-5-15 and take your ram to either its limit or the mobos. Or i guess to what ever clock freq youre comfy with. Remember to up the volts to your NB/HT. Mattering how high freq clock you get and what you want the CPU to clock @, you may have to lower the CPU multi.


----------



## Bartmasta

i just lowered the ht and NB multipliers slightly so they were @ 2000 (stock)


----------



## wraeththu

Last night i concluded with my set up that a higher NB and HT gave me the best performance. I used Everest and LinX. Actually i got almost a 1/3 higher Gflops than normal.

Edit: total brain fart. I checked because that didnt sound right, and it wasnt 1/3 increase. More like 1/8. Sowwies.


----------



## Bartmasta

i couldn't post at 14 x 265


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wraeththu*


Last night i concluded with my set up that a higher NB and HT gave me the best performance. I used Everest and LinX. Actually i got almost a 1/3 higher Gflops than normal.

Edit: total brain fart. I checked because that didnt sound right, and it wasnt 1/3 increase. More like 1/8. Sowwies.


yes it'll score higher, but its not really performance increase, just in the numbers, you won't see any real world gains. but its always better to have higher #'s ofcours.e


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


i couldn't post at 14 x 265


drop the ram on a divider







that' should help you.

**isn't it a shame when ppl like me and you are clocking on default multi? lawl.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


drop the ram on a divider







that' should help you.


but the point of getting a bus speed of 265 is getting overclocking my ram to 1060

250 x 15 is also unstable

im trying 200 x 18.5


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


but the point of getting a bus speed of 265 is getting overclocking my ram to 1060

250 x 15 is also unstable

im trying 200 x 18.5


right, but you ONLY have ddr 800 ram (if you using the one listed on sig) you get it? so beyond 800mhz its already an OC, now getting 1060 is a major OC; which can happen, but probably you've hit a wall on those mem kits. if you were using 1066 by default that'd be different, cus then you'd still be under stock specs so theres no stress on the mem there.

and here's final update!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=552321


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


right, but you ONLY have ddr 800 ram (if you using the one listed on sig) you get it? so beyond 800mhz its already an OC, now getting 1060 is a major OC; which can happen, but probably you've hit a wall on those mem kits. if you were using 1066 by default that'd be different, cus then you'd still be under stock specs so theres no stress on the mem there.

and here's final update!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=552321


These are 1.8 V stock though and are rated to work at 2.2V. I read newegg reviews and people say they get em to work at 1060.

stress testing 18.5 x 200 now


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
These are 1.8 V stock though and are rated to work at 2.2V. I read newegg reviews and people say they get em to work at 1060.

stress testing 18.5 x 200 now

well each kit is different as binning purposes, so ppl might've gotten golden IC"s during the early batch and what not, same logic as CPU's, you cant expect every chip outthere to oc the same. but nontheless a 100+mhz oc on ram is always a nice kit.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


These are 1.8 V stock though and are rated to work at 2.2V. I read newegg reviews and people say they get em to work at 1060.
stress testing 18.5 x 200 now


Hello Bartmasta, I'm curious about that CPU chipset combination. Are you able to adjust the NB freq. in the BIOS? That should give you a real world boost better than OC'ing your RAM because it gives the CPU faster access to main memory.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


right, but you ONLY have ddr 800 ram (if you using the one listed on sig) you get it? so beyond 800mhz its already an OC, now getting 1060 is a major OC; which can happen, but probably you've hit a wall on those mem kits. if you were using 1066 by default that'd be different, cus then you'd still be under stock specs so theres no stress on the mem there.

and here's final update!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=552321


You bastid! I can only get to 260 clock freq and my ram throws up a white flag.









Bad chip my arse.









Do you have raptors in a raid array?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wraeththu* 
You bastid! I can only get to 260 clock freq and my ram throws up a white flag.









Bad chip my arse.









Do you have raptors in a raid array?

well..others are hitting [email protected], and i needed 1.55 so yea, its bad! and im only using 14x, i should've gone iwth a 710. blah~and i think my kit of mem can do 1100







its currently running @ 1084. o wells still higher than stock! lawl. and no i dont have raptors on raid, just a signle raptor, tho; i have another one exactly the same, but the other one is EXTREMELY noisy, so yea, i didnt wanted to hear that thing..click and spin.


----------



## Willhemmens

I have some good news, after a "nice" email to Asus, i was sent a bios file.

Picture attached


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I have some good news, after a "nice" email to Asus, i was sent a bios file.

Picture attached


"Nice" email with "friendly" exclamation marks.







I cant never see attachments but im guessing the results were good.


----------



## cmatt099

I have tried everything to try and hit 3.7 but have hit a brick wall at a multi of 18x 3.6 at 1.42 v anything above that mutil such as 18.5 results in a BSOD as soon as windows starts loading no matter what voltage I set. Do you think that i need to lower the multi and try a higher FSB ... i have tried upping the voltage on the NB and memory also the loosing the memory timings any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmatt099*


I have tried everything to try and hit 3.7 but have hit a brick wall at a multi of 18x 3.6 at 1.42 v anything above that mutil such as 18.5 results in a BSOD as soon as windows starts loading no matter what voltage I set. Do you think that i need to lower the multi and try a higher FSB ... i have tried upping the voltage on the NB and memory also the loosing the memory timings any help would be greatly appreciated!










Whats the highest vcore you've tried giving it?


----------



## cmatt099

Ive gone from 1.375 all the way to 1.6 in small increments nothing has worked. Ive done as much research as i can and have used all advice Ive read on here does anyone eles have a DFI DK 790FX with older south bridge that could help maybe its because of not have acc or maybe its just a bad chip but at 3.6 i can run stable anything about 3.650 will make it crash immediately very strange.


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmatt099*


Ive gone from 1.375 all the way to 1.6 in small increments nothing has worked. Ive done as much research as i can and have used all advice Ive read on here does anyone eles have a DFI DK 790FX with older south bridge that could help maybe its because of not have acc or maybe its just a bad chip but at 3.6 i can run stable anything about 3.650 will make it crash immediately very strange.


I was wondering about the 600SB too. I don't have ACC since i have 700SB but i'm still able to get a stable 3.75GHz with 1.5v. Hopefully someone else with an older 790fx will chime in.


----------



## Asmola

Wow how much just better air-conditioning can make! Just moved to new apartment which has automated air-conditioning. CPU temps dropped from previous apartment 33 to 23-25 degrees! Amazing! I will stick one 120mm fan to my case to improve airflow and see how low temps will stay at idle/stress and perhaps i could have better oc's!







At least when i have new OCZ PC2-8500 DDR2 Platinum 1066MHz 4G Kit 5-5-5-18 2x2048 memoryblocks!


----------



## joyman

Hey guys, I read that topic a long time till i decided to join in







This is great and well structured forum and I got much useful info from here. My parts came 2 days ago and i didn't have time to play with them but got to 250x14 at 1.49 vcore. But didn't get any luck in unlocking the 4th core... I tried with stock bios, F2A, F3F with no luck... I am suspicious about GB changed F2A in their site since pressure from AMD. Can anyone with the same board dump his F2A that is proven to work with unlocking and send it to me. Thanks.


----------



## nemesis82

@joyman: Welcome to OCN and 720
Have you tried ctrl+f1 in bios? hmmm i deleted my old bios since mine didnt unlock well it did but its not stable... the temp sensor is goes wonker once you enable 4th core and im guessing it throws off the stability thing







besides 720BE is fast enough by itself







and try to use the multiplier rather than the FSB it will save your mobo from getting too hot


----------



## joyman

Thanks for the welcoming reply mate. I know of the Ctrl+F1, i got P45 DS3R and 965 DS3 boards and they were awesome. Yes, you are probably right that mobo is getting hot, I never fingermeasured it yet







. My old Foxconn A7DA-S was reasonably warm at 235 FSB. 720BE is wonderful chip, it is more than enough for me but I just can't stand that other get 4 cores and I don't even for cpu-z shot


----------



## Bartmasta

I think my final stable oc will be 250 x 14.5


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I think my final stable oc will be 250 x 14.5









im sitting at 17.5 x 200 im waitng for my x2 to show up. cant you go any higher.


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

Back from hol.

*Updated!
*
Welcome all new OCN 720'ers


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Hi there,

Back from hol.

*Updated!
*
Welcome all new OCN 720'ers










You enjoy it? Where'd you head off to?


----------



## RawZ

Scotland







Was just a break away from work


----------



## nemesis82

@joyman:
Dont worry in a couple of month you can get an actual quad am3 Black Edition







well in a reasonable price







im very satisfied with my 720BE its a huge step from AMD 4600 lol Good luck








@Rawz
you should have stayed in scotland >.> hehe ^_^v


----------



## RawZ

Love you too..


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*









im sitting at 17.5 x 200 im waitng for my x2 to show up. cant you go any higher.


3.7 is unstable. Well I didn't have it crash on me for games but if I were to stress test it and just browse OCN or listen to music it would.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joyman*


Hey guys, I read that topic a long time till i decided to join in







This is great and well structured forum and I got much useful info from here. My parts came 2 days ago and i didn't have time to play with them but got to 250x14 at 1.49 vcore. But didn't get any luck in unlocking the 4th core... I tried with stock bios, F2A, F3F with no luck... I am suspicious about GB changed F2A in their site since pressure from AMD. Can anyone with the same board dump his F2A that is proven to work with unlocking and send it to me. Thanks.


is there a reason why you gotten the 790x-ud4 and not the 790x-ud4p (the one im using) its just a ddr2 version of the 790XT and its a better 8+2 power design. and i think it was cheaper too! lol


----------



## elito

i just wanted to point out im using 14x multi, i wish i could've done 15x271 tho!


----------



## Willhemmens

Just bought me a Xigmatek HDT-S1283







, i will get 2 high cfm fans at some point to a push pull config. can wait for quieter cooling!


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Just bought me a Xigmatek HDT-S1283







, i will get 2 high cfm fans at some point to a push pull config. can wait for quieter cooling!

you know, im skeptical about doing push pull on the xiggy, i mean, really, zip ties really works with this?? i still cant grasp it. so im planning to get a ultra kaze 3000 once and for all!


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
you know, im skeptical about doing push pull on the xiggy, i mean, really, zip ties really works with this?? i still cant grasp it. so im planning to get a ultra kaze 3000 once and for all!

I run the zipties through the mounting holes on the fans. Note that if your fans are high CFM then you might have to raise them off the heat stinks a little, because they make a loud whistling noise. Ive noticed about 1c drop in temps, but moreover ive noticed a much more stable overall temp. Just one step closer to WC.


----------



## mikepegg

Got my new system today, so will be oc'ing shortly !


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikepegg*


Got my new system today, so will be oc'ing shortly !


Grats, post them up!


----------



## Willhemmens

So, how are you guys applying your thermal paste?
I will be using Arctic silver 5.

from what i have found this is how to do it: Like This

is this the way you guys have been doing it?


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
So, how are you guys applying your thermal paste?
I will be using Arctic silver 5.

from what i have found this is how to do it: Like This

is this the way you guys have been doing it?

I've got that paste too - great stuff.

As for mounting the S1283 - when i had it i did the same as the pic you linked but with a slight modification - after the 2 stripes, i applied the tiniest of dots in each for corners where the chip would reach - not right on the edge, about 3mm in.


----------



## RawZ

Just to go off topic - anyone have any WD Raptors, say 36GB ones & live in the UK?


----------



## wraeththu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
I've got that paste too - great stuff.

As for mounting the S1283 - when i had it i did the same as the pic you linked but with a slight modification - after the 2 stripes, i applied the tiniest of dots in each for corners where the chip would reach - not right on the edge, about 3mm in.

Any rougher surfaces like the s1283 or any direct heatpipe contact coolers i do a little different. I always apply about a jasmin rice grain size on the CPU and smooth it out in all directions making sure its all covered with a thin layer and then i finish by strokes all the way across in one direction. I put my finger into the corner of a thin sandwich bag and twist the bag to create a tight fit around my finger and use that to move the paste about and smooth it out. I find this gives me far more control than using a card or flat object. On any normal perfect/near perfect finish on a cooler or block i would just make sure its clean and apply it to the cpu and that's that. But with any less than perfect surfaces such as the direct contact heatpipe designs i apply about half a jasmin rice grain to the bottom and follow the same process as the chip. I do this because there are way too many small crevasses in these kind of coolers that air will get trapped in causing inefficiency in the cooling.


----------



## mastertrixter

got mine at 3.6 stable with unlocked 4th core. still working on it. cpuz validation in the morning


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Wow I believe I last checked this around page 48. Nice job guys. I just wanted to post this link to a 955 review:

Phenom II X4 955

Seems they got it to OC to 3.7. So I'm thinking the our unlocked leader board is looking pretty good. Did we really get 955 cores? Any people out there have benchies for both chips?


----------



## whe3ls

i wish my chip would unlock. any time i enable any acc setting my board wont boot


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


i wish my chip would unlock. any time i enable any acc setting my board wont boot



what southbridge does that board use. mine uses the sb750.
i wasnt even planning on unlocking mine. was just thinking about it yesterday and say might as well try it. seems to be flawless so far. a little harder to oc but not too much. on 3 cores i was stable at 3.8


----------



## Bartmasta

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553399

- Clock Speed - 3625 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 250 x 14.5
- RAM Speed - 1000 MHz
- Vcore - 1.425V
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - ga-ma78g-ds3h
- Chipset - 780G
- CPU Cooling - Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM (Or just call it AC 64 pro)


----------



## joyman

Hey guys, thanks for the replies. I can get it to 3.7 but it requires alot of vcore and I really cannot see the benefit.. so I am goin to 3.5 250x14 at 1.49vcore it may run with less but its rock solid this way... I finally understood what was wrong with my board... It never saved acc settings with hot restart and when i had to shut down it it showed x4 20 be so managed to unlock the fourth core but couldn't load windows and funny thing is that i updated bios to last version f3f trough windows and it shows f2a in bios lol. I guess it will be more stable with f3f but i am tired for now to experiment







Anyway cheers from Sofia and keep the good work







I guess we all have 955s little crippled yep, but anyway very good chips. I have something strange too, my windows refuses to run apps(not all) for few mins after boot, i can run total commander and it runs hamachi from startup, also qip, skype but cannot run cpu-z, everest, my comp(explorer), occtp and so on, loading screens are there but they load after few mins and its normal from there. And i used this windows before lol. I guess I got visit from extra terrestrials when I slept lol








Hey *@Bartmasta* keep it that way mate it is very nice and balanced OC there


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553399

- Clock Speed - 3625 MHz

- Bus xMulti - 250 x 14.5

- RAM Speed - 1000 MHz

- Vcore - 1.425V

- HT Link - 2000

- Motherboard - ga-ma78g-ds3h

- Chipset - 780G

- CPU Cooling - Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM (Or just call it AC 64 pro)


looks good. what are your temps under load


----------



## Bartmasta

46'


----------



## elito

bart, you increased your clocks by 5 or 10mhz? neat.lol


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


46'



good deal. thats about where i sat at 3.8 with three cores. now on four cores im there at 3.5


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys i overclocked my x3 720 to 3.0 on stock voltage and stock cooler and my 770 chip and made a test for 8 hrs and these was the results

http://img8.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=...108h33cpu1.png


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys i overclocked my x3 720 to 3.0 on stock voltage and stock cooler and my 770 chip and made a test for 8 hrs and these was the results

http://img8.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=...108h33cpu1.png


Nice, how's the temps on stock cooling?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys i overclocked my x3 720 to 3.0 on stock voltage and stock cooler and my 770 chip and made a test for 8 hrs and these was the results

http://img8.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=...108h33cpu1.png


push it further!


----------



## Altimax98

Much further. lol. I can keep a consistant 3.6 at 1.4650v 18x multi and pass any test I throw at it. But I cannot OC by FSB, My cpu just doesnt like it.


----------



## Bartmasta

If my comp crashes at 3.8 GHz when benching with 1.55 V, does it need more volts or is it just a bad chip?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


Much further. lol. I can keep a consistant 3.6 at 1.4650v 18x multi and pass any test I throw at it. But I cannot OC by FSB, My cpu just doesnt like it.


lol i am using 770 chip and stock cooler ...... peace


----------



## Asmola

Anyone have solution why my chip overclocks well when i use only integrated gpu, but when i use my radeon 4830 it's hard to get stable at 3.6Ghz, and it takes lot more volts?! I just cant believe it's because my 550W Chieftec PSU.. is it?







As my System tell's, my mobo should be very good at oc but there is something odd with this system. Temps are fine, core is now at 22 degrees and under 40 at stress (3.5Ghz). Any conclusion?


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


If my comp crashes at 3.8 GHz when benching with 1.55 V, does it need more volts or is it just a bad chip?


What everyone has to remember is not all combo's will work - results vary. You can have a chip capable of reaching an extra 100Mhz over another. Mobo type is also a consideration - some mobo can handle more voltage than others. Cooling is an issue too. Pumping more voltage = speed = heat - thus you'll need to buy a top cooling solution or try other techniques of re-seating the cooler or try new paste.

Not everyone has the same results - either way 800Mhz increase to 3.6Ghz is a great achievement for an AMD chip on air.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Not everyone has the same results - either way 800Mhz increase to 3.6Ghz is a great achievement for an AMD chip on air.


I know but I want to do some 3dmark06 runs that will give me lots of points


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Anyone have solution why my chip overclocks well when i use only integrated gpu, but when i use my radeon 4830 it's hard to get stable at 3.6Ghz, and it takes lot more volts?! I just cant believe it's because my 550W Chieftec PSU.. is it?







As my System tell's, my mobo should be very good at oc but there is something odd with this system. Temps are fine, core is now at 22 degrees and under 40 at stress (3.5Ghz). Any conclusion?


What readings are you getting for your PSU's voltage especially the 12 volt rail? I don't have any experience with Chieftec but have absolute confidence in Seasonic, Corsair and BFG PSU's. Also, 550 watts is fine in most cases. If it were me I'd just keep varying the BIOS settings to try and stabilize it. Tedious and time consuming but ultimately may pay off. Good luck.


----------



## Asmola

Everest show's 11.88v to +12v. I keep trying, ocz memory's and radeon 4890 will arrive next week, perhaps things change (one way or other) after installing them. Still dreaming of stable 3.8Ghz!







And will keep trying until i reach that magnificent point!!


----------



## Bartmasta

so if I set the voltage to 1.6 V for benching will I damage the cpu?


----------



## test tube

A little. Your processor will still work after but it's not good for it.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hmm...

I want to get 3.9 GHz for 3dmark06 but that will require a lot of voltage...

Any tips?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Everest show's 11.88v to +12v. I keep trying, ocz memory's and radeon 4890 will arrive next week, perhaps things change (one way or other) after installing them. Still dreaming of stable 3.8Ghz!







And will keep trying until i reach that magnificent point!!

Realize that I'm no expert but I believe that 11.88v is too low on the 12v rail. Modern CPU's are almost all run on 12v hence the 4 and 8 pin connectors that are in addition to the 24 pin mobo power connections. Mine shows 12.35v in the BIOS and in Vista. Looks a little iffy to me. The good news is that 5 to 6 hundred watt PSU's are pretty cheap. Look for 80 plus efficiency for less heat and energy draw.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Realize that I'm no expert but I believe that 11.88v is too low on the 12v rail. Modern CPU's are almost all run on 12v hence the 4 and 8 pin connectors that are in addition to the 24 pin mobo power connections. Mine shows 12.35v in the BIOS and in Vista. Looks a little iffy to me. The good news is that 5 to 6 hundred watt PCU's are pretty cheap. Look for 80 plus efficiency for less heat and energy draw.









Eh 0.12 won't make much difference. It'd have to be down to about 11 or 10V for any significant effect.

Mine reads 11.90V all the time, but I got a 3.9GHz Overclock.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Eh 0.12 won't make much difference. It'd have to be down to about 11 or 10V for any significant effect.

Mine reads 11.90V all the time, but I got a 3.9GHz Overclock.


I understand what you're saying but my current PSU and previous 430 watt Seasonic both show over 12v. From what I've read, not that I've experienced, it's that overclocking with the IGP is harder (clock speed not multiplier). His 11.88v might be fine but Chieftec isn't a PSU that I've ever seen recommended for OC'ing enthusiasts. I'm surprised that your Corsair 750 watter shows 11.90v. Again, like I said I'm no expert.


----------



## Willhemmens

In Everest it shows 11.71 under load and 11.78 idle. I got a lot of stuff conected, all the molex's are in use. Im using a molex to 4 or 8 pin cpu power cable as the hard wired cable wasnt long enough. i have 5 of the possible 6 fans connected to my fan controller and the RPMS on my cpu heatsink drop by about 100RPM as soon as i load up all core's, there is also quite alot of Vdroop, my Vcore drops from 1.575 to 1.555, it was worse when i had my athlon. Im not looking to get a new Psu, but if i did it would be a CoolerMaster 600W Silent Pro Modular PSU, but for this year i wont be up grading (i think).


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


I understand what you're saying but my current PSU and previous 430 watt Seasonic both show over 12v. From what I've read, not that I've experienced, it's that overclocking with the IGP is harder (clock speed not multiplier). His 11.88v might be fine but Chieftec isn't a PSU that I've ever seen recommended for OC'ing enthusiasts. I'm surprised that your Corsair 750 watter shows 11.90v. Again, like I said I'm no expert.











Well, Right now I'm on an IGP and had no issues overclocking(RMA'd my GTX 260 to EVGA). And actually, It went up since then haha...It's at 11.97V now lol.. As long as you're within about 5% of 12V it won't effect much...Most newer PSU's have voltage protection for this(If it gets to low or to high it shuts off).

I do agree I wouldn't ever suggest or recommend a Chieftec PSU for Overclocking, especially since his PSU isn't 80 plus certified.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Hmm...

I want to get 3.9 GHz for 3dmark06 but that will require a lot of voltage...

Any tips?


It may not be possible with your setup. Dont sweat it, youre getting good clocks already.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


In Everest it shows 11.71 under load and 11.78 idle. I got a lot of stuff conected, all the molex's are in use. Im using a molex to 4 or 8 pin cpu power cable as the hard wired cable wasnt long enough. i have 5 of the possible 6 fans connected to my fan controller and the RPMS on my cpu heatsink drop by about 100RPM as soon as i load up all core's, there is also quite alot of Vdroop, my Vcore drops from 1.575 to 1.555, it was worse when i had my athlon. Im not looking to get a new Psu, but if i did it would be a CoolerMaster 600W Silent Pro Modular PSU, but for this year i wont be up grading (i think).


The thing that first entered my mind when you posted your problem was that you were able to OC better with the IGP than with the 4830 that takes almost as much power as a 4850 which is what I'm running. Good luck and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


It may not be possible with your setup. Dont sweat it, youre getting good clocks already.


The point is I need more than 3750 MHz for 3dmark06. I know 3625 MHz is a fine clock.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


The point is I need more than 3750 MHz for 3dmark06. I know 3625 MHz is a fine clock.










GL, Boss.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


The thing that first entered my mind when you posted your problem was that you were able to OC better with the IGP than with the 4830 that takes almost as much power as a 4850 which is what I'm running. Good luck and let us know what you find out.


Perhaps it's because of PSU.. so which one i should buy, Corsair 550VX or 520HX? Gonna order right away..


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


GL, Boss.










why new account?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Perhaps it's because of PSU.. so which one i should buy, Corsair 550VX or 520HX? Gonna order right away..


I like the 550VX more, but thats because I fancy single rail PSU's =]


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


why new account?










Change of heart about the handle. I asked if i could have it changed, but got a negative back. So i made a new one.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I like the 550VX more, but thats because I fancy single rail PSU's =]


::cough-four-rail-cough::


----------



## Altimax98

Well ive been doing some more OC to find a good stable complete OC. Ive acchieved:
3.570ghz 2550mhz NB, 255FSB and 1066 ram timings running at 1360mhz. Ive been stable on OCCT for 1hr.

On a side note Ive noticed it is MUCH faster on loading things then Multiplier OC. Windows 7 also has a nifty tool called Winsat-mem that shows the read/write speed of your memory. Ive gone from 15g/sec to 19.4g/sec
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553750


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I like the 550VX more, but thats because I fancy single rail PSU's =]


I'm thinking that also, less rail's are much more reliable. 85â‚¬ sounds good deal to me, what you think?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


::cough-four-rail-cough::











lol I was originally going to buy an OCZ PSU, but I nabbed the Corsair TX for around the same price >.>


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


Well ive been doing some more OC to find a good stable complete OC. Ive acchieved:
3.570ghz 2550mhz NB, 255FSB and 1066 ram timings running at 1360mhz. Ive been stable on OCCT for 1hr.

On a side note Ive noticed it is MUCH faster on loading things then Multiplier OC. Windows 7 also has a nifty tool called Winsat-mem that shows the read/write speed of your memory. Ive gone from 15g/sec to 19.4g/sec
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553750


Mwhahah! Gotta love the full system overclock.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


lol I was originally going to buy an OCZ PSU, but I nabbed the Corsair TX for around the same price >.>


I would have too. But at the time this PSU was only $40 at microcenter.


----------



## Altimax98

Ive got a Corsair 850TX and I keep a solid line for all my voltages during testing


----------



## Altimax98

Heres what I show during testing:


----------



## Bartmasta

wow I wish I had some 1066 mhz ram. I've only got this 800 mhz oc to 1000 mhz


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
wow I wish I had some 1066 mhz ram. I've only got this 800 mhz oc to 1000 mhz

Im running DDR3 1600. But i downclock it for tighter timings.

I cant stop.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553784


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
Heres what I show during testing:
]

12v and 3.3v are off by quite abit? incorrect readings


----------



## Da5id

So i was mucking about and i got this puppy stable for an hour in OCCT and passed 10 passes in intelburntest. I actually just wanted bench it against my old top settings. The old ones are in fact better.

Anyways, can it be added to the front page?

Clock Speed- 3.81GHz
Bus xMulti- 206MHz x18.5
RAM Speed- 1100Mhz
Vcore- 1.52v
HT Link- 2060
Motherboard- ASrock a780gxe 128m
Chipset- 780
CPU Cooling- Xigmatek s1283










Thanks


----------



## S3phro

- Clock Speed - 3815.97
- Bus xMulti - 212 x18
- RAM Speed - 1414Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- HT Link - 1908.1
- Motherboard - Gigabyte 790xt-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Noctua U12P

CPUz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554073

Still working on getting higher


----------



## TheProfiteer

got my 720Be in the mail a few days ago, havent gotten it installed, will post back with results once its dropped in.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Hmm...

I want to get 3.9 GHz for 3dmark06 but that will require a lot of voltage...

Any tips?


Need some feedback on this


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Need some feedback on this










id gladly help if i had my x2


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Need some feedback on this









Better cooling? According to frostytech the Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer cools exactly 10'c better than the AC Freezer 64 Pro. Seems like some of the temp chips seem to be quite far off for some people.
Anyway 1.6v for a few minutes while a 3dmark is run shouldnt hurt too much.

Will


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Better cooling? According to frostytech the Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer cools exactly 10'c better than the AC Freezer 64 Pro. Seems like some of the temp chips seem to be quite far off for some people.
Anyway 1.6v for a few minutes while a 3dmark is run shouldnt hurt too much.

Will


Just an FYI, Frostytech uses Synthetic testing and not actual CPU's.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Just an FYI, Frostytech uses Synthetic testing and not actual CPU's.

Is there much difference? I know the cores are placed differently but its still producing 125watt of heat.


----------



## Brutuz

Updated my OC from 3.6Ghz

- 3908Mhz
- 200.4 x19.5
- 800Mhz
- 1.5v
- 2004.4Mhz
- Gigabyte MA790GP-UD4H
- 790GX
- Stock TRUE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554691

3 hours Prime95 stable, so far, so it should be fine, IMO.

Edit: Yeah, definitely stable.


----------



## whe3ls

holy s**t my chip unlocked...
woot
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554719

and my temp sensors stopped working. great.


----------



## mikepegg

Hi guys, got all my stuff installed and setup. First overclock so be easy with me









Read a few of the guides and I think it all made sense.

First go came out with this:

- Clock Speed - 3636 MHz
- Bus x Multi - 202 x 18
- RAM Speed - 1066MHz
- Vcore - 1.5V
- HT Link - 2020 MHz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset - AMD 790X/SB750
- CPU Cooling - OCZ Vendetta 2

-NB Frequency @ 2020Mhz
-CPU idle @ 24'c, load @ 31'c

validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554771

All look OK? I'm not 100% on what the NB Frequency should be. any tips?


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
holy s**t my chip unlocked...
woot
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554719

and my temp sensors stopped working. great.

Thats not too big of any issue. Really if you knew what it was before you should be fine. I wouldnt personally recommend running above 1.5V though, you could see issues.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikepegg* 
Hi guys, got all my stuff installed and setup. First overclock so be easy with me









Read a few of the guides and I think it all made sense.

First go came out with this:

- Clock Speed - 3636 MHz
- Bus x Multi - 202 x 18
- RAM Speed - 1066MHz
- Vcore - 1.5V
- HT Link - 2020 MHz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset - AMD 790X/SB750
- CPU Cooling - OCZ Vendetta 2

-NB Frequency @ 2020Mhz
-CPU idle @ 24'c, load @ 31'c

validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554771

All look OK? I'm not 100% on what the NB Frequency should be. any tips?

Yeah thats fine, But I would lower your voltage a smidge to keep that OC. Its a little high. Your CPU may need it, but rule of thumb is to use as little V to keep it stable. Try this OC:
270mhz FSB (REF Clock) X 13 Multiplier
Lower your ram speed down so u have tighter timings but faster speed, and bump your NB Voltage to 1.4. Thats what ive got and the OC is a huge difference from the standard Multiplier OC.


----------



## Altimax98

Also work your way up to that speed, lower your multi to 13 and raise you FSB 10mhz at a time doing 10min Medium OCCT tests to make sure your good. If you cant hit 270FSB then what ever you hit, use your multiplier to up your CPU speed.

ALSO run between 1.35 and 1.4 NB Voltage, and DONT RUN YOU MEMORY ABOVE 1066. Trust me. Bad things happen


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
and DONT RUN YOU MEMORY ABOVE 1066. Trust me. Bad things happen

that just made me laugh, "bad things happen" ehehehehehee


----------



## Bartmasta

Right so I've got my overclock at

250 x 14.5 = 3625 MHz.

Northbridge frequency is at 2000 MHz. I'm thinking of raising it to 2200 or maybe even 2400. My NB voltage is currently 1.2V or 1.3V, I can't remember. How much voltage would be too much? There's also CPU NB voltage and I don't know what I should set it at. I have it at +0.025V.

I want to push this overclock further


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Right so I've got my overclock at

250 x 14.5 = 3625 MHz.

Northbridge frequency is at 2000 MHz. I'm thinking of raising it to 2200 or maybe even 2400. My NB voltage is currently 1.2V or 1.3V, I can't remember. How much voltage would be too much? There's also CPU NB voltage and I don't know what I should set it at. I have it at +0.025V.

I want to push this overclock further










then keep increasing the FSB until it doesnt boot







no, but really, increase it more see what happens, the NB/SB doesnt play much in stablizing a OC, keep them ~2000 is good. and ensuring that its not stressing it.


----------



## Bartmasta

I can try 260 x 14 which will give me 3640


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Right so I've got my overclock at

250 x 14.5 = 3625 MHz.

Northbridge frequency is at 2000 MHz. I'm thinking of raising it to 2200 or maybe even 2400. My NB voltage is currently 1.2V or 1.3V, I can't remember. How much voltage would be too much? There's also CPU NB voltage and I don't know what I should set it at. I have it at +0.025V.

I want to push this overclock further









I run the norbridge at 2673-ish. I dont know the exact number because i'm in Linux right now. But it was high 2600's with 1.3v stable. On benches i see a big increase and my mobo stays cool so im not worried.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
that just made me laugh, "bad things happen" ehehehehehee

Yeah it wasnt very good at all. My bios froze twice, express gate is gone. lol. not good


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

*Updated!
*
Some great new results!


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


Thats not too big of any issue. Really if you knew what it was before you should be fine. I wouldnt personally recommend running above 1.5V though, you could see issues.


ya. well seeing as i cant unlock unlock it again. im going to try it again with a different board and see if i can unlock it again.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Hi there,

*Updated!
*
Some great new results!

Thanks


----------



## Asmola

Got a new modded bios from MSI Customer Service and now ACC works!








Couldn't boot with acc before but now it works flawlessly.
Perhaps that give's a little boost for OC. Still waiting for VX550 PSU,
my Chieftec 550W PSU drops 12v line under stress to 11.88, sometimes 11.79 at 3.5GHz and that's might be a problem so i wont go furher until Corsair PSU arrives. I also reinstalled my cpu cooler and maded better thermalpaste, temps dropped slightly, now 23-24 at idle and max 40 at stress so those values are fine. Perhaps max values drops even more when i install one 120mm and two 80mm fans to my case.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## whe3ls

3.6 with 4 cores.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=555274


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
3.6 with 4 cores.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=555274

That's nice! I just got acc working but no sings of 4th core.
I was looking for that mobo (also ASRock) for unlocking before i buy'd this MSI.
I was already read about those mobos and noticed that those are most capable mobo's for unlocking these phenoms. What kind ACC settings you have there? Auto or..?


----------



## whe3ls

auto all cores and per core


----------



## QLDguy1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
auto all cores and per core

What do you mean auto and per core?

I thought the options were:

1 - Disabled
2 - Auto
3 - All cores
4 - Per core

And you can only choose 1 of them?


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QLDguy1* 
What do you mean auto and per core?

I thought the options were:

1 - Disabled
2 - Auto
3 - All cores
4 - Per core

And you can only choose 1 of them?

well i was listing them. i listed all of my option you have there.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QLDguy1* 
What do you mean auto and per core?

I thought the options were:

1 - Disabled
2 - Auto
3 - All cores
4 - Per core

And you can only choose 1 of them?

Usually, Auto or All Cores works to unlock it.


----------



## S3phro

I was tempetd to try all cores but i never did, deffinately hitting that up tonight!


----------



## smoothjk

Hey all,

Tried overclocking this guy tonight. I either have a mediocre chip, or I have a crappy mobo (which is probably the case). It wouldn't even POST past 3.6, no matter how much voltage I threw at it.

- Clock Speed - 3600.11
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x18
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.44v
- HT link (not sure where to find this info...default? 1000?)
- Motherboard - MSI K9A2 CF v2
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Zalman CNPS9700

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=555763


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoothjk* 
Hey all,

Tried overclocking this guy tonight. I either have a mediocre chip, or I have a crappy mobo (which is probably the case). It wouldn't even POST past 3.6, no matter how much voltage I threw at it.

- Clock Speed - 3600.11
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x18
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.44v
- HT link (not sure where to find this info...default? 1000?)
- Motherboard - MSI K9A2 CF v2
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Zalman CNPS9700

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=555763

Alot has to do with your motherboard. Try lowering your ram down and see what you get


----------



## Asmola

Gonna buy new case for this system.. Any suggestions?


----------



## whe3ls

Haf


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


Haf


Perhaps too expensive..


----------



## whe3ls

Nzxt tempest?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
Nzxt tempest?

That might be the one. Firts i will wait for my other parts coming, PSU, Memory blocks, graphic card and fans..


----------



## nirianto

CM690 and then mod it yourself.


----------



## elito

or a simple antec 300. honestly that lil case is built with "quality" in mind. the touch/finishes are better than the 900. i have the 300 and 900. only thing id suggest is to cut another 140MM or 120MM hole at the top to hold another fan.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


Alot has to do with your motherboard. Try lowering your ram down and see what you get


he's going with multi bumpage atm, he shouldn't need to put his mem on a divider since its not OC'ing the ram in anyway. only FSB increases mem speed.


----------



## fireedo

at last I came back from intel hehehe
using this processor is a great experience AMD proofing that they are still ROCK!!

btw this my validation


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoothjk* 
Hey all,

Tried overclocking this guy tonight. I either have a mediocre chip, or I have a crappy mobo (which is probably the case). It wouldn't even POST past 3.6, no matter how much voltage I threw at it.

- Clock Speed - 3600.11
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x18
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.44v
- HT link (not sure where to find this info...default? 1000?)
- Motherboard - MSI K9A2 CF v2
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Zalman CNPS9700

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=555763

damn bro those are some loose timings


----------



## Willhemmens

Xigmatek S1283 user's I call you.

Apparently Xigmatek has been using several different fans with different CFM's.
What fan did yours come with?
Mines rated at 72.1 - 99.6 CFM, 800 - 1500 RPM and 20 - 32 dBA.

What are yours rated at?
Thanks

I have now seen:
56.3 CFM
77 CFM
71-88


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Xigmatek S1283 user's I call you.

Apparently Xigmatek has been using several different fans with different CFM's.
What fan did yours come with?
Mines rated at 72.1 - 99.6 CFM, 800 - 1500 RPM and 20 - 32 dBA.

What are yours rated at?
Thanks

I have now seen:
56.3 CFM
77 CFM
71-88


i believe the original which was 72-99CFM one was ONLY during the first few batches, other than that, its been replaced with the 56cfm one. mine came with the 56 one because..it sure didnt felt that strong.lol but it was quiet. if yours came with the 99. awesome! anywya, i replaced mine with a scyth kaze 2000. probably should grab another for push/pull. but eh..x38mm fans on zipties? im kinda sketchy..lol and you've lapped yours already? how did that go? ive always been thinkin about it, but never got the time to pick up a few sheets to lap. =T


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Xigmatek S1283 user's I call you.

Apparently Xigmatek has been using several different fans with different CFM's.
What fan did yours come with?
Mines rated at 72.1 - 99.6 CFM, 800 - 1500 RPM and 20 - 32 dBA.

What are yours rated at?
Thanks

I have now seen:
56.3 CFM
77 CFM
71-88


56 CFM here. I replaced it for two adda's(push/pull) since they have awesome static pressure.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
i believe the original which was 72-99CFM one was ONLY during the first few batches, other than that, its been replaced with the 56cfm one. mine came with the 56 one because..it sure didnt felt that strong.lol but it was quiet. if yours came with the 99. awesome! anywya, i replaced mine with a scyth kaze 2000. probably should grab another for push/pull. but eh..x38mm fans on zipties? im kinda sketchy..lol and you've lapped yours already? how did that go? ive always been thinkin about it, but never got the time to pick up a few sheets to lap. =T

I didnt lap it i bought it lapped







. Looking over the HSF and using a straight edge i find the bottom is completly flat and is very shiny too.

My Base:









Personally i would not lap this HSF Because it may end up looking like this!









^^Now thats not nice!^^

If you do lap it, i think i (personally) would not bother much with 400 grit but with 800 and 1000+.

I was also looking to by a different fan possibly a scythe kaze too.

According to a thread i found on google Push+pull setups dont seem to have a great effect on lowering temps. This is due to the the fins not being very dense, although making low CFM fans more effective.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I didnt lap it i bought it lapped







. Looking over the HSF and using a straight edge i find the bottom is completly flat and is very shiny too.

Personally i would not lap this HSF Because it may end up looking like this!

^^Now thats not nice!^^

If you do lap it, i think i (personally) would not bother much with 400 grit but with 800 and 1000+.

I was also looking to by a different fan possibly a scythe kaze too.

According to a thread i found on google Push+pull setups dont seem to have a great effect on lowering temps. due to the the fins not being very dense, although making low CFM fans more effective.

LOL @ the picture.


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
damn bro those are some loose timings

Yea I know, and it still wouldn't help push me over 3.6. Oh well.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoothjk* 
Yea I know, and it still wouldn't help push me over 3.6. Oh well.









It wouldnt since you're not OCing the memory, only the cpu. If you wanna OC the memory you have to up the clock freq(fsb) instead of just using the multi.

GL


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoothjk* 
Yea I know, and it still wouldn't help push me over 3.6. Oh well.









Have you tried lowering your HT and NB speeds? Or tried playing with ACC?

Have you tryed FSB overclocking?


----------



## Bartmasta

Why so loose though? I've got PC2-8400 and mine are at 1000 MHz 5-5-5-15, yet you have PC2-8500 and you should have at least 1066 5-5-5-15


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Have you tried lowering your HT and NB speeds? Or tried playing with ACC?

Have you tryed FSB overclocking?

I agree. If you cant get it stable over 3.6GHz you might wanna try lowering your HT to say 1600MHz-ish.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
I agree. If you cant get it stable over 3.6GHz you might wanna try lowering your HT to say 1600MHz-ish.

Hmm, since I want 3.9 GHz for benching should I try this? Will it lower performance?


----------



## Willhemmens

I dont find the HT does much for some bench marks but alot for others.


----------



## Willhemmens

Agreed 1600MHz sounds good to me.


----------



## smoothjk

I'll try lowering my HT, thanks guys. As for the RAM timings, they were default once I switched it to 533 (3:8), which is what the memory was rated at anyway. I guess I never bothered to manually change it to 5-5-5-15 or something. Does it make that much of a difference?


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoothjk*


I'll try lowering my HT, thanks guys. As for the RAM timings, they were default once I switched it to 533 (3:8), which is what the memory was rated at anyway. I guess I never bothered to manually change it to 5-5-5-15 or something. Does it make that much of a difference?


Yes they do.


----------



## Bartmasta

gogogogo 3-3-3-9


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
56 CFM here. I replaced it for two adda's(push/pull) since they have awesome static pressure.

Could you post a link to them? They sound really good!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Xigmatek S1283 user's I call you.

Apparently Xigmatek has been using several different fans with different CFM's.
What fan did yours come with?
Mines rated at 72.1 - 99.6 CFM, 800 - 1500 RPM and 20 - 32 dBA.

What are yours rated at?
Thanks

I have now seen:
56.3 CFM
77 CFM
71-88


I think I have the same one as you, I'm using it on my TRUE due to the Yate Loons I got all being the crappier models and not good at cooling.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Could you post a link to them? They sound really good!

Unfortunately, i dont know where to buy them. But every now and then i get a system that has them stock and the user wants to upgrade(downgrade







) to something more fashionable or popular. So i end up keeping them. Heres a link to their site. http://www.addausa.com/

Edit- After searching further, it seems like Rexus is ADDA on the retail level.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...eType=0&Page=1

Im not sure which ones are the ones ive been using.


----------



## Altimax98

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=556670

Look at code name


----------



## S3phro

Im thinken about picking up two 100~cfm fans tonight for my noctua (Has one 60cfm~ thermaltake fan atm)

Hoping that mite drop my temps by a few more degrees, then providing my temps stay as low as they are now (17-19c idle and 32c load) i'll see if i can get some 3900mhz+ stable clocks in and varified. Mite even be able to hit 4ghz fingers crossed guys!


----------



## Altimax98

I use the Thermaltake 120mm Fans that push 96.4CFM with the controller. I love those things.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=556670

Look at code name



heka is the codename of the PhII x3's. so whats the big deal


----------



## Altimax98

It was Deneb yesterday, even after I updated CPU-Z to 1.51


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


It was Deneb yesterday, even after I updated CPU-Z to 1.51


I also get Deneb. What the heck is Heka?


----------



## Altimax98

Heka was the original name for the 720BE, but it disappeared and was called the deneb.


----------



## crashovride02

Learn something new everyday!


----------



## sonenelson

i guess i should throw my OC into the mix since it's stable at 3600mhz right now but i could really use some more guidance and advice to really "OVER"clock it. i am still using my stock cpu cooler so i cant go too crazy but any advice or links to educational material would be great, my thread could really use some help too as my OC progresses...
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...0gx-g65-3.html


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Unfortunately, i dont know where to buy them. But every now and then i get a system that has them stock and the user wants to upgrade(downgrade







) to something more fashionable or popular. So i end up keeping them. Heres a link to their site. http://www.addausa.com/

Edit- After searching further, it seems like Rexus is ADDA on the retail level. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...eType=0&Page=1

Im not sure which ones are the ones ive been using.


Thanks for that! I think i might pick some up. Repped!


----------



## Riskitall84

Hi Guys - Not yet joined the club cause my Rig and overclock are still a working progress!

I need so advice on the best CPU cooler for the 720BE. Im looking at a few but I thought I would get your thoughts as you guys are the experts on this chip!!









Will be posting my CPU-Z Vali soon


----------



## GreyTemplar

Hey guys! First off I just want to say thank you to this forum because it helped me decide to get a 720 BE for my new build!!

But since I havent OCed anything in about 8 years I'm gonna need some help on trying to get this thing running optimal. I was looking thru the BIOS and yeah... alot of the steppings confused me, as well as for my RAM too. Wanna try to get that running at its optimal 1600 (dont think it is running at that now) And would like to get my CPU up to at least 3.3 maybe 3.4. It should run pretty cool with a stock cooler until i can get a REAL CPU cooler for my rig (was looking at them hands on at Fry's yesterday and did not realize how LARGE or HEAVY they are. Suprised mobo's can support that weight >.>)

Unfortunatly i wont be able to unlock my 4th core as its a 908 chip series and from what i've read you cant unlock it past the 904 chip series.

I did OC my 4890 and toned it back to factory settings... doesnt able to keep up with the load from the card as i got HUGE graphical glitches, tearing, and random sprinkling of empty black boxes sparkling across my screen from it pumping out too many fps >.> didnt think that was possible on a single GPU. 4890 is friggan sweet so I'm hoping OCing my CPU and RAM will allow me to OC my GPU.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyTemplar*


Hey guys! First off I just want to say thank you to this forum because it helped me decide to get a 720 BE for my new build!!

But since I havent OCed anything in about 8 years I'm gonna need some help on trying to get this thing running optimal. I was looking thru the BIOS and yeah... alot of the steppings confused me, as well as for my RAM too. Wanna try to get that running at its optimal 1600 (dont think it is running at that now) And would like to get my CPU up to at least 3.3 maybe 3.4. It should run pretty cool with a stock cooler until i can get a REAL CPU cooler for my rig (was looking at them hands on at Fry's yesterday and did not realize how LARGE or HEAVY they are. Suprised mobo's can support that weight >.>)

Unfortunatly i wont be able to unlock my 4th core as its a 908 chip series and from what i've read you cant unlock it past the 904 chip series.

I did OC my 4890 and toned it back to factory settings... doesnt able to keep up with the load from the card as i got HUGE graphical glitches, tearing, and random sprinkling of empty black boxes sparkling across my screen from it pumping out too many fps >.> didnt think that was possible on a single GPU. 4890 is friggan sweet so I'm hoping OCing my CPU and RAM will allow me to OC my GPU.


you never know until you try, so grab the bios and try it; it doesn't hurt. and feel free to ask questions here regarding oc. but its real simple with these BE chips, up your multipler is the easiest. that or you should try to read the gudies here aswell.


----------



## Asmola

Wohoo! I just got new Corsair VX550 PSU, 750Gt Samsung F1 hard disk, another Sapphire 4830 graphic card (for Crossfire, if PSU is capable to it) and new casefans (couple of 80mm and one 120mm)!







Gonna put this babies to work now. Let's see how these works with my "Blacky"!


----------



## GreyTemplar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you never know until you try, so grab the bios and try it; it doesn't hurt. and feel free to ask questions here regarding oc. but its real simple with these BE chips, up your multipler is the easiest. that or you should try to read the gudies here aswell.











Yeah... but i havent seen guides on here. Found one on occ website so I understand it a bit more of what i'm looking at though >.> nothing to explain OCing my ram. OH well... figure that out next. Just wanna at least get it taking full advantage of my ddr3 ram (think i saw triple channel from OCZ coming out soon... so might not worry about OCing it till those come out XD) Should i run the ACC on auto, per or all cores? which is better? I can't unlock 4th core (/cry) so no point in worrying about that, just take advantage of the 3 I have.

Is there a way to monitor my CPU temps as well? And what temp is optimal? (about all i can see temp wise is my graphics card which runs about 70C with fan at about 50% on full load, COULD get it down to 60C at full load if i get the fan at 100% but its loud as hell)


----------



## Asmola

^^^Nice case you got there!! Gonna buy same if i found same from Finland!







With that set you should be easily OC your 720 to 3.7-3.8!







Of course, after having better cooling for cpu.

Edit..That case cost's 169€ here so have to forget it..


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyTemplar*


Yeah... but i havent seen guides on here. Found one on occ website so I understand it a bit more of what i'm looking at though >.> nothing to explain OCing my ram. OH well... figure that out next. Just wanna at least get it taking full advantage of my ddr3 ram (think i saw triple channel from OCZ coming out soon... so might not worry about OCing it till those come out XD) Should i run the ACC on auto, per or all cores? which is better? I can't unlock 4th core (/cry) so no point in worrying about that, just take advantage of the 3 I have.

Is there a way to monitor my CPU temps as well? And what temp is optimal? (about all i can see temp wise is my graphics card which runs about 70C with fan at about 50% on full load, COULD get it down to 60C at full load if i get the fan at 100% but its loud as hell)


you can OC your ram with FSB route. thats how AMD's work, youre always recommeneded to put the mem on a divider so it doesn't hinder your OC.


----------



## GreyTemplar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you can OC your ram with FSB route. thats how AMD's work, youre always recommeneded to put the mem on a divider so it doesn't hinder your OC.



Ok how do I put my mem on a divider? Got it running unganged right now.

and been doing a little more research, seen a few settings others have theirs running at and gonna try that, maybe tweak it a little. Now only if they would let me off work already >< i wanna go play with my new baby!!

@asmola~ yeah its a GREAT case, even with those 4 large fans its not that loud running them at full speed, and on a full load (stock settings) my case doesnt get over 35c (would be lower if i ran gpu fan at 100% but that thing is way to loud







) I wouldnt be suprised if i could get my CPU up to 3.8 when i get proper cooling for it.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyTemplar*


Ok how do I put my mem on a divider? Got it running unganged right now.

and been doing a little more research, seen a few settings others have theirs running at and gonna try that, maybe tweak it a little. Now only if they would let me off work already >< i wanna go play with my new baby!!

@asmola~ yeah its a GREAT case, even with those 4 large fans its not that loud running them at full speed, and on a full load (stock settings) my case doesnt get over 35c (would be lower if i ran gpu fan at 100% but that thing is way to loud







) I wouldnt be suprised if i could get my CPU up to 3.8 when i get proper cooling for it.


Well with correct cooling i would say i would expect to get 3.6 and hope for 3.8


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Hi Guys - Not yet joined the club cause my Rig and overclock are still a working progress!

I need so advice on the best CPU cooler for the 720BE. Im looking at a few but I thought I would get your thoughts as you guys are the experts on this chip!!









Will be posting my CPU-Z Vali soon










Xigmatek s1283 or dark knight.

GL


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyTemplar*


Yeah... but i havent seen guides on here. Found one on occ website so I understand it a bit more of what i'm looking at though >.> nothing to explain OCing my ram. OH well... figure that out next. Just wanna at least get it taking full advantage of my ddr3 ram (think i saw triple channel from OCZ coming out soon... so might not worry about OCing it till those come out XD) Should i run the ACC on auto, per or all cores? which is better? I can't unlock 4th core (/cry) so no point in worrying about that, just take advantage of the 3 I have.

Is there a way to monitor my CPU temps as well? And what temp is optimal? (about all i can see temp wise is my graphics card which runs about 70C with fan at about 50% on full load, COULD get it down to 60C at full load if i get the fan at 100% but its loud as hell)


Stick with dual channel for AMD.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyTemplar*


Ok how do I put my mem on a divider? Got it running unganged right now.

and been doing a little more research, seen a few settings others have theirs running at and gonna try that, maybe tweak it a little. Now only if they would let me off work already >< i wanna go play with my new baby!!

@asmola~ yeah its a GREAT case, even with those 4 large fans its not that loud running them at full speed, and on a full load (stock settings) my case doesnt get over 35c (would be lower if i ran gpu fan at 100% but that thing is way to loud







) I wouldnt be suprised if i could get my CPU up to 3.8 when i get proper cooling for it.


Which exact OCZ's do you have? The dividers usually are ratios is the BIOS the coincide with each divider.


----------



## GreyTemplar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
Which exact OCZ's do you have? The dividers usually are ratios is the BIOS the coincide with each divider.

I am using 2x2GB ddr3 1600 pc3 12800


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyTemplar*


Is there a way to monitor my CPU temps as well? And what temp is optimal? (about all i can see temp wise is my graphics card which runs about 70C with fan at about 50% on full load, COULD get it down to 60C at full load if i get the fan at 100% but its loud as hell)


Software for reading Cpu temps :
Speedfan
EVEREST Ultimate Edition
Core temp (Recommended)
AMD Overdrive
Asus PC probe
HWMonitor

You will find that unlike the old dual core's you will only find 1 Temp reading unlike my old athlon that gave 2.
Also temp readings can be off by about 6'c, so take the reading with a pinch of salt.

BTW: 70-60'c at load is cool! My 3870 hit 90'c overclocked at 100% fan speed which is very noisy!


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Software for reading Cpu temps :
Speedfan
EVEREST Ultimate Edition
Core temp (Recommended)
AMD Overdrive
Asus PC probe
HWMonitor

You will find that unlike the old dual core's you will only find 1 Temp reading unlike my old athlon that gave 2.
Also temp readings can be off by about 6'c, so take the reading with a pinch of salt.

BTW: 70-60'c at load is cool! My 3870 hit 90'c overclocked at 100% fan speed which is very noisy!


I agree. Video cards can reach 90c safely. Although i raise my fan to 70% keep it at 58c full load. I noticed anything above 70% on smaller fans reaches a point of entropy that isnt worth going above.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyTemplar*


I am using 2x2GB ddr3 1600 pc3 12800


Alright go into the bios and set it to the divider that coincides with 800MHz(1600MHz dual channel). Mattering on the overclock you may wanna go down in the divider to have more head room for pushing your NB and RAM, also you may be able to get tighter timings.

GL


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


I agree. Video cards can reach 90c safely. Although i raise my fan to 70% keep it at 58c full load. I noticed anything above 70% on smaller fans reaches a point of entropy that isnt worth going above.


My brother has the 3850 at stock speeds it runs cooler than mine, it runs at 70'c load and is nearly silent even under load.

For my GPU fan is noisy at 4% (no joke) and i use 2% for 2d mode as is quite (a little noisier than my zalman). I find that 40% is the point were dBA rises but CFM does not (40%=Point of diminishing returns). The design is poor for these type of blower fans. I think what i will do is Rip out the stock fan, wire up an 80mm fan to my controller and stick it onto of the hole where the old fan was, so it blows down though the heat sink. although this would take up more than one slot, making the point of buying a single slot Gpu nil. Luckily i have nothing bellow and a sound card above. Sound good?

Will


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


My brother has the 3850 at stock speeds it runs cooler than mine, it runs at 70'c load and is nearly silent even under load.

For my GPU fan is noisy at 4% (no joke) and i use 2% for 2d mode as is quite (a little noisier than my zalman). I find that 40% is the point were dBA rises but CFM does not (40%=Point of diminishing returns). The design is poor for these type of blower fans. I think what i will do is Rip out the stock fan, wire up an 80mm fan to my controller and stick it onto of the hole where the old fan was, so it blows down though the heat sink. although this would take up more than one slot, making the point of buying a single slot Gpu nil. Luckily i have nothing bellow and a sound card above. Sound good?

Will


Yup, sounds like it would help. Alternatively, if youve got the money and really like your current video card you could buy an aftermarket cooler. I personally dont game enough and have too crappy of a card to put that much effort into it. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## GreyTemplar

Ok i dont get this at all... I've tried OCing my system but after i do it will never load or it did load but didnt register the overclock at all. I've tried 300x10.00 300x11, 300x10.5, 400x8.0, 200x15.00, and a few other combinations to get it around 3.2-3.3GHz and nothing worked. it'll either black screen me on load, or lock up with a dos cursor blinking at me on a black screen.








i think my amd hates me...


----------



## whe3ls

300 thats pretty high. im runiing 17x200. try 200x15 with your ram set 1333mhz


----------



## GreyTemplar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
300 thats pretty high. im runiing 17x200. try 200x15 with your ram set 1333mhz

Ok well that seemed to work and CPU-z is actually recognizing it this time! (tried 200x15 once but it didnt recognize it as running that way but now it is... i am confused >.>)







thx. now... time to see if i cant push another 200MHz out of it...


----------



## elito

wooT~ try another method of oc'ing and this time..im on 3.822 (yes i finally break 3.8) and what a surprise i had. will post this up if it can pass 2 hours of prime. its almost an hour.


----------



## whe3ls

nice. im working up to 3.8 - 3.9


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
nice. im work up to 3.8 - 3.9

i know i am envious of your chip i have a pretty tough chip to play aroud with. but now im feeding it since ive grasped its sweet spot. har har. almost like an opty 939 chip, does that give away any hint?


----------



## whe3ls

ya. it also could be due to my low temps


----------



## elito

and so..it crashed after 1h 15mins of prime..probably my fsb was wayy to high..but hey, i could just leave it like since i dont think ill ever get to stress my cores @ 100% for that long anyway. lol


----------



## whe3ls

what were your settings?


----------



## elito

heh, you woudlnt believe it but 294 fsb x 13


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreyTemplar*


Ok i dont get this at all... I've tried OCing my system but after i do it will never load or it did load but didnt register the overclock at all. I've tried 300x10.00 300x11, 300x10.5, 400x8.0, 200x15.00, and a few other combinations to get it around 3.2-3.3GHz and nothing worked. it'll either black screen me on load, or lock up with a dos cursor blinking at me on a black screen.








i think my amd hates me...


It sounds like it could be your HT or NB speeds. Ive noticed that if I set it too high it just wont run, post or do anything. If its your ram you will notice some weird crap happening. Like your bios will lock, or other stuff. I noticed when I had my 1600oc ram set at 1880 (not smart i know) it was sooooooooooo bad, I thought I was done. But my Bios resets to a safe setting so it will boot and change over if I do something like that.

Ive noticed my top NB is 2700mhz. Ive also found that if you get into windows how to know if your cpus caused a crash or your ram/ht/nb. If you BSOD its CPU, if it just freezes, its your NB/HT/RAM.









Also check your ACC, up until the most recent asus update I wouldnt even post with ACC on anything but OFF, due to a bum core. Try making sure its off and see what happens.


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


and so..it crashed after 1h 15mins of prime..probably my fsb was wayy to high..but hey, i could just leave it like since i dont think ill ever get to stress my cores @ 100% for that long anyway. lol


What was your NB? HT? My limit is 2700mhz


----------



## elito

well since im trying for stable oc, i kept it @2k. i think it was 2054mhz; i always tend to keep my htt and nb roughly the same speed.


----------



## Altimax98

Heres a screen shot of mine. Stable for 52mins of a 1hr Heavy OCCT Test:










Hasent crashed on me yet, and the performance is amazing. Way better then when I ran at 3.7 CPU only OC. I cant seem to get it much stable after 3.6 on this OC though.


----------



## elito

thats funny, so youre saying that the FSB route was noticeably faster than the multipler route when both were the same speed? shouldnt be happening tho..lol also, i recommend using the newest p95 to stress, really; it uses much mroe ram so im guessing its more intense, and also the newest edition stresses SOOOOO much faster; as it made improvements for phenom cpus.


----------



## Altimax98

Yeah uping my FSB and OCing the whole system made it much faster then it was before.


----------



## elito

hmm o wells..since memory bandwidth doesnt really matter much here, im running my mem at ~800mhz. its good eunff. i hope to just break 3.8 =D


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


and so..it crashed after 1h 15mins of prime..probably my fsb was wayy to high..but hey, i could just leave it like since i dont think ill ever get to stress my cores @ 100% for that long anyway. lol


I agree, i think that some extent needs to be achieved but anything further is just frivolous. Nice OC btw. My ram cant take that kind of beating.


----------



## HiDe85

hey for those how have the Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P, put F2B bios activate the acc, the in win flash the bios again to F4 DO NOT EVEN GET INTO ACC and u will have the @4 core, i have it 100% stable !!! with F2b i couldnt even get to 20 sec in prime95 now 20min and stable !!!!, havent done oc but i have to change the psu well try it !


----------



## TheProfiteer

Count me in, and help me get past 3.4ghz please
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=557549


----------



## whe3ls

have you raised vcore at all?


----------



## GreyTemplar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


It sounds like it could be your HT or NB speeds. Ive noticed that if I set it too high it just wont run, post or do anything. If its your ram you will notice some weird crap happening. Like your bios will lock, or other stuff. I noticed when I had my 1600oc ram set at 1880 (not smart i know) it was sooooooooooo bad, I thought I was done. But my Bios resets to a safe setting so it will boot and change over if I do something like that.

Ive noticed my top NB is 2700mhz. Ive also found that if you get into windows how to know if your cpus caused a crash or your ram/ht/nb. If you BSOD its CPU, if it just freezes, its your NB/HT/RAM.









Also check your ACC, up until the most recent asus update I wouldnt even post with ACC on anything but OFF, due to a bum core. Try making sure its off and see what happens.


Yeah i have ACC running on auto i'll try turning it off when i get home today and play around with it some more. Was trying to run it at 220x15 last night but it didnt seem to pick up. loaded fine and everything but CPU-z was still showing me at 3.0 GHz instead of the 3.3 GHz I was trying to get it at last night.

I'm still running my ram at 1600MHz and doesnt seem to cause me any problems atm. Earlier when it'd crash it just wouldnt even post it'd just lock up at it so guessing it was set too high on earlier OCs. >.> problem was trying to get back into BIOS cuz it'd try to run post too fast before it let me in XD that was a battle.

anyways ftm its sitting at 3.0GHz and 4890 radeon is OCed at 950 MHz with 985 MHz mem. Cant seem to get it any higher because i get artifacting like crazy







(especially trying to play my Riddick games or CoD5... i love that game. dont want artifacts ><) Would that change if i was able to get higher OCs on my cpu?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


hey for those how have the Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P, put F2B bios activate the acc, the in win flash the bios again to F4 DO NOT EVEN GET INTO ACC and u will have the @4 core, i have it 100% stable !!! with F2b i couldnt even get to 20 sec in prime95 now 20min and stable !!!!, havent done oc but i have to change the psu well try it !


im sorry, but i cant really understand you, are u trying to say, "first, flash to f2b bios to get the ACC function working? then flash it once more to f4 bios; and with f4 bios it seems to stabilize the 4th core? if thats the case, why not just flash it to f4 altogether? and its really weird to get acc working just so you know, sometimes its stable sometimes it isn't.

**anyway, i just tried it and no it doesn't work, i believe f3 and beyond are gigabytes "repair" bioses that doesnt allow you to unlock the 4th core anyway as demanded by AMD to its partners to come up with a "correct" bios. i used to be able to unlock it with f2b. maybe is just my chip. who knows.


----------



## Notorious

Hey,

I just got my 720 BE running, not going for any extreme overclockin yet, i did start slow for now, just a little curiosity i'm facing.

Went in to my BIOS it shows my CPU temperature is around 23Â°C, is that even normal? I never see such low temperatures before... it's usually above 30 idle.

I use mutiplier 16x to get 3.2GHz, just for testing, I did prime95 and I was gonna use Speedfan to check my temp, but somehow it didn't show my CPU temp, that's part of the suspicion, try using Ntune, somehow latest version doesn't show temp, or perhaps the same problem speedfan has with my system, so i used 'core temp'.

With prime running for 15 minutes, it shows temp not over 30, maximum around 29Â°C, please tell me if that's even possible? or there's something wrong with my mobo or cpu?

Using the same ol zalman 9700nt and first time user of arctic coller mx-2, hmm is that thermal grease really that good?


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notorious*


Hey,

I just got my 720 BE running, not going for any extreme overclockin yet, i did start slow for now, just a little curiosity i'm facing.

Went in to my BIOS it shows my CPU temperature is around 23Â°C, is that even normal? I never see such low temperatures before... it's usually above 30 idle.

I use mutiplier 16x to get 3.2GHz, just for testing, I did prime95 and I was gonna use Speedfan to check my temp, but somehow it didn't show my CPU temp, that's part of the suspicion, try using Ntune, somehow latest version doesn't show temp, or perhaps the same problem speedfan has with my system, so i used 'core temp'.

With prime running for 15 minutes, it shows temp not over 30, maximum around 29Â°C, please tell me if that's even possible? or there's something wrong with my mobo or cpu?

Using the same ol zalman 9700nt and first time user of arctic coller mx-2, hmm is that thermal grease really that good?


Whats was the ambient temp while you were testing? If it was cold enough that would be very possible.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


im sorry, but i cant really understand you, are u trying to say, "first, flash to f2b bios to get the ACC function working? then flash it once more to f4 bios; and with f4 bios it seems to stabilize the 4th core? if thats the case, why not just flash it to f4 altogether? and its really weird to get acc working just so you know, sometimes its stable sometimes it isn't.

**anyway, i just tried it and no it doesn't work, i believe f3 and beyond are gigabytes "repair" bioses that doesnt allow you to unlock the 4th core anyway as demanded by AMD to its partners to come up with a "correct" bios. i used to be able to unlock it with f2b. maybe is just my chip. who knows.


I checked, there is no f4 BIOS on Gigabyte's website.


----------



## Notorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Whats was the ambient temp while you were testing? If it was cold enough that would be very possible.


Hmm my previous ssytem didn't even have this low temperature, hmm i'll say my room is around 24-25Â°C, with air conditioning on.

Update: a little around 1 hour running prime95, it's now 32Â°C, ahah hmm seems like there's alot of overclocking potential..


----------



## HiDe85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


I checked, there is no f4 BIOS on Gigabyte's website.


i dont know why but it works for me... its weird, i try to pass from f3 to f4 and dosnt work but when i pass from f2b to f4 i got the 4 core, but when i shot down the pc and then turn it on i got the 3 cores its weird (sorry about my english), i flash the bios with @bios
when i got the 4 core its stable and pass everithing

here is the f4 bios
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...3038#anchor_os

what i do i flash to f2b put acc all cores then in win i flash with f4 reboot and i get the 4 core


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


i dont know why but it works for me... its weird, i try to pass from f3 to f4 and dosnt work but when i pass from f2b to f4 i got the 4 core, but when i shot down the pc and then turn it on i got the 3 cores its weird (sorry about my english), i flash the bios with @bios
when i got the 4 core its stable and pass everithing

here is the f4 bios
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...3038#anchor_os

what i do i flash to f2b put acc all cores then in win i flash with f4 reboot and i get the 4 core


it is likely that your bios update did not reinstate the f4 bios defaults properly from flashing, ithappens. so it triggered it to show the 4th core, but i guess the f4 bios IS the correct bios to lock the 4th core. ill be going back to f2b tonight or so.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notorious*


Hmm my previous ssytem didn't even have this low temperature, hmm i'll say my room is around 24-25Â°C, with air conditioning on.

Update: a little around 1 hour running prime95, it's now 32Â°C, ahah hmm seems like there's alot of overclocking potential..


seems a bit low for the ambient temp while stressing. I would try other programs see if your get any different results. Also check your idle temp and then restart the computer and go into the BIOS and look at the CPU temps there, and see if there's a variation.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Notorious* 
Hey,

I just got my 720 BE running, not going for any extreme overclockin yet, i did start slow for now, just a little curiosity i'm facing.

Went in to my BIOS it shows my CPU temperature is around 23Â°C, is that even normal? I never see such low temperatures before... it's usually above 30 idle.

I use mutiplier 16x to get 3.2GHz, just for testing, I did prime95 and I was gonna use Speedfan to check my temp, but somehow it didn't show my CPU temp, that's part of the suspicion, try using Ntune, somehow latest version doesn't show temp, or perhaps the same problem speedfan has with my system, so i used 'core temp'.

With prime running for 15 minutes, it shows temp not over 30, maximum around 29Â°C, please tell me if that's even possible? or there's something wrong with my mobo or cpu?

Using the same ol zalman 9700nt and first time user of arctic coller mx-2, hmm is that thermal grease really that good?

Dont worry too much the sensors on these chips *can* be quite far off and the Zalman 9700NT isnt That good lol.

Are you using CNQ and what voltages are you using?


----------



## Notorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Dont worry too much the sensors on these chips *can* be quite far off and the Zalman 9700NT isnt That good lol.

Are you using CNQ and what voltages are you using?


Hahah well yea I think i knew that, that's why the temp is shocking to me, so if it's off, then I guess i have somethin to worry about hehehe, my previous system with X2 5000+ black edition can go up to 50Â°C on full stress 3.2ghz, that's why I'm just wondering why is there so much difference here.

Hmm I just bump up the mutiplier to 16x, that's all, the voltage is the default one i guess 1.325 somethin like that, and about CNQ I'm not sure, I guess it has to be disable to enable me to overclock eh?

Quote:



seems a bit low for the ambient temp while stressing. I would try other programs see if your get any different results. Also check your idle temp and then restart the computer and go into the BIOS and look at the CPU temps there, and see if there's a variation.


Yea i'll try that, thanks.


----------



## elito

no CNQ does not need to be disabled inorder for you to OC. it just lowers ur clock speed and multipler when ur systems in idle,


----------



## HiDe85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


it is likely that your bios update did not reinstate the f4 bios defaults properly from flashing, ithappens. so it triggered it to show the 4th core, but i guess the f4 bios IS the correct bios to lock the 4th core. ill be going back to f2b tonight or so.


yeah but the thing is with f2b the 4 core is unstable but with the f4 after flashing the 4 core is stable ? wich config do you have on acc ??? on F2B ?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


yeah but the thing is with f2b the 4 core is unstable but with the f4 after flashing the 4 core is stable ? wich config do you have on acc ??? on F2B ?


ive tried, all. auto. per core, all core. but hey, w/e works for you man. if f4 works for you then stay with f4. go check if ACC is disabled or enabled atm in your bios.


----------



## HiDe85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


ive tried, all. auto. per core, all core. but hey, w/e works for you man. if f4 works for you then stay with f4. go check if ACC is disabled or enabled atm in your bios.


try with f2b i have the 4 cores but unstable, pasing from f2b to f4 i have the 4 core stable, but when i turn of the pc and turn it on again its change to x3 ? its realy weird


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Dont worry too much the sensors on these chips *can* be quite far off and the Zalman 9700NT isnt That good lol.

Are you using CNQ and what voltages are you using?


If you didnt bump the voltages then thats right about where it should be.


----------



## Altimax98

Well elito you had me thinking last night about the OC and which is better for your system. So im doing a few 3dmark06 tests with different settings to see which is better. All are done on my sig system with my ran set with the latancys for 7, which equaits to 1066 stock. Im using my 4870 OC to 805mhz Core Clock, and 1010mhz Ram.

The tests im going to do is:
Stock, multi to 3.4, 3.6, 3.8, FSB to 3.4,3.6, and if i can go higher to 3.8 FSB OC.. I dont think I can though.
I will be leaving the HT and NB at the same settings they are at now, auto, so they will OC to whatever my FSB is x10.
My ram will remain at the setting that leaves it at 7 latencys.

I will be giving it a 10min cool down between tests. Ill put the results in this thread and make another for it. I should have it done later this evening.
Ill have CPU-Z validations for each test and screen shots of each results page. Im using 3Dmark06 because i mainly play games and thats what i do the most.

One idiot move i did during the first test. You will notice during the first result that my futurmark results page incorrectly shows 3ghz for test #1. Im using AMD Overdrive (lol i know) to do it, and if you change the OC while the program is open it will read the first number.


----------



## Asmola

Weird.. i just tried to install my 2 sapphire radeon 4830 to crossfire, but my Asus Crossfirecable couldn't fit to sapphire's crossfire connector!:O Going to buy suitable cable tomorrow. Already got 13996marks from 3dmark06, but let's see how things work with two 4830's! Got stable (again) at 3.7GHz with 1.535V after installing Corsair VX550 PSU, seem's that Chieftec 550W PSU wasn't so great at all cause with it i had problems to get stable at 3.6! Now going for 3.8..


----------



## Altimax98

I cant stay stable long enough for 3.8 on stock HT and NB so im gonna do a 3.7 multi OC. Im gonna do a 3.4,.6,.7 with FSB also.


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


try with f2b i have the 4 cores but unstable, pasing from f2b to f4 i have the 4 core stable, but when i turn of the pc and turn it on again its change to x3 ? its realy weird


this method works for bouth of us

1.-instal bios f2b
2.-acc : per core
3.-flash to f4 and leave the acc disabled

and all four cores pop up stable, but wen you shot down the pc and turn it on again the fourth core wont be there







, the same happens if you move the acc option

im praying for a moded f4 bios


----------



## Altimax98

Well I did the testing and my little CPU wants to cry. lol. My room is so hot right now too.

Look here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...ref-clock.html

I achieved 16033 3Dmark06 Score, which I am estatic about. The best OC comes from a Multi OC + raising your NB speed to the max your stable at.


----------



## GreyTemplar

Well i got a decent OC out of my 720 for right now. Might try to up it some more later, see how far i can take it but for the moment @ 3.2 its running great. <3 its just so fast.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558147


----------



## HiDe85

well the 4 core is out (its the bios) but with F4 i got to 3.6Mhz, with vcore 1.488 is not that bad


----------



## sonenelson

Are new names still being added to list?
If so I'm stable at 3.6 with stock cooling. I am starting some case modding tomorrow...removing HDD bay rack and adding 4 ultra kazes in preparation for an external W.C. project. 
until then i'm happy with 3.6 but i too will be experimenting with the FSB vs multi OC.

- Clock Speed= 3.632 GHz
- Bus xMulti= 250X14.5
- RAM Speed= DDR3 1000
- Vcore= 1.475v
- HT Link= 2254
- Motherboard= MSI 790GX-G65
- Chipset= 790GX/SB750
- CPU Cooling= Stock AMD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558176


----------



## whe3ls

i was seeing if 3780 with 1.456vcore was stable it failed after 3.5 hours


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


i was seeing if 3780 with 1.456vcore was stable it failed after 3.5 hours










What stress testing were you using? That would be awesome if i could get those results. Right now ive been running 3.6GHz @ 1.4v . Should i try it?!


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


What stress testing were you using? That would be awesome if i could get those results. Right now ive been running 3.6GHz @ 1.4v . Should i try it?!










prime 95 small ffts its was 270x14

1.36nb 1.36 chipset 1.30 ht


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
prime 95 small ffts its was 270x14

1.36nb 1.36 chipset 1.30 ht

I made a small attempt. 240clock freq x15.5 3.72GHz @1.48vcore was stable for basic use and passed intelburntest linpack, but i took it into OCCT set for large packets and it crashed in less than 10 mins. LOL

Lucky duck! Seems like either the Biostar or your CPU is super good. ME WANT!


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
prime 95 small ffts its was 270x14

1.36nb 1.36 chipset 1.30 ht

What was your HT and NB speed? I underclocked the HT hoping it would give me an extra bit of stability, guess not enough for the config.


----------



## Notorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
no CNQ does not need to be disabled inorder for you to OC. it just lowers ur clock speed and multipler when ur systems in idle,

Yea i checked and it was enable, i have disable it, seems the temp still the same. good news i guess hehehe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
seems a bit low for the ambient temp while stressing. I would try other programs see if your get any different results. Also check your idle temp and then restart the computer and go into the BIOS and look at the CPU temps there, and see if there's a variation.

Before i restart temp is around 27C restart in BIOS and it's 26C

Btw what is CPU VDD, i wanna increase my voltage but don't know is it CPU voltage or that VDD, since when i adjust the VDD it increased the Cpu voltage also..


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Notorious* 
Yea i checked and it was enable, i have disable it, seems the temp still the same. good news i guess hehehe

Before i restart temp is around 27C restart in BIOS and it's 26C

Btw what is CPU VDD, i wanna increase my voltage but don't know is it CPU voltage or that VDD, since when i adjust the VDD it increased the Cpu voltage also..

I guess that settles that. Your temps probably reflect somewhere about what they're showing.

All the times ive seen VDD it was for NB voltage or ram voltage on GPUs. These days BIOS's change things so much and misname crap all of the time.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
What was your HT and NB speed? I underclocked the HT hoping it would give me an extra bit of stability, guess not enough for the config.

i was using the 1800multi so around 2400 i think


----------



## whe3ls

nb ht nd chipset set to 1.36


----------



## Black_Necro

Hello all 
im running 720 be with 18*200 at v1.5 is it harmfull to cpu giving 1.5v i have zalman 9700 led and heat is about 30 at idle 40-43 at load


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black_Necro*


Hello all 
im running 720 be with 18*200 at v1.5 is it harmfull to cpu giving 1.5v i have zalman 9700 led and heat is about 30 at idle 40-43 at load


That sounds fine to me. 1.5v *should* not do any long term damage although 1.6v might.


----------



## Asmola

Ok, i think my system is stable and fast enough now.
Going with these settings until new 1066 HyperX-memoryblocks arrives.

- Clock Speed - 3600
- Bus xMulti - 200 x18
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.505v
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - MSI DKA790GX
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Noctua NH-C12P
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558406

-2*Sapphire Radeon 4830 @ Crossfire (Both: Core 752/Memory 1003)








Temps are after 3DMark06 bench. CPU idle's @ about 30 (Core's 23-25) celsius and stress @ 45.


----------



## el gappo

i was thinking about getting either one of these or the 940, but i thi=ought they got 4ghz with eaze must be the 955 im thinking of


----------



## QLDguy1

ok just got my 720 desktop built, first one so pretty excited

First off i didnt get it just for the 4th core but it would be nice, or have been nice!

I couldnt increase the multi it just booted up normally as 2.8ghz then i remembered that i need a new bios from Foxconn, updated and it now works, happy

Tried ACC at stock and the PC booted up ok, excellent i thought maybe i have 4 cores. No, Cpuz reads cores. tried all other ACC settings and no luck.

I thought that if ACC is on and the PC boots into windows you can see the 4 cores?
If it doesnt boot into windows then there is a problem with the 4th core? AM i wrong?

Also in cpuz my 720 is showing up as a deneb, i thought it was a heka?

Whats going on?


----------



## QLDguy1

Also in my motherboard settings there is Cooln' quite and C1E support and tl3 patch, does anyone know what the TL3 patch is and should i disable it?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QLDguy1* 
ok just got my 720 desktop built, first one so pretty excited

First off i didnt get it just for the 4th core but it would be nice, or have been nice!

I couldnt increase the multi it just booted up normally as 2.8ghz then i remembered that i need a new bios from Foxconn, updated and it now works, happy

Tried ACC at stock and the PC booted up ok, excellent i thought maybe i have 4 cores. No, Cpuz reads cores. tried all other ACC settings and no luck.

I thought that if ACC is on and the PC boots into windows you can see the 4 cores?
If it doesnt boot into windows then there is a problem with the 4th core? AM i wrong?

Also in cpuz my 720 is showing up as a deneb, i thought it was a heka?

Whats going on?

Deneb, Heka Does it matter? I think the actual core's are named Deneb and the name for the proccesor is named Heka.

Your running XP right? When i upgraded from my athlon to my 720 BE XP only showed 2 cores as well. Does it show 4 cores in bios or post? If so reinstall xp or get vista or Ubuntu just too see.


----------



## QLDguy1

Yeah i dont care deneb or heka, but it was just strange thats all

Im using XP and i just installed it tonight. It shows all 3 cores but with ACC on it stil shows 3 cores, is this strange? even though it still bots into windows?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QLDguy1* 
Yeah i dont care deneb or heka, but it was just strange thats all

Im using XP and i just installed it tonight. It shows all 3 cores but with ACC on it stil shows 3 cores, is this strange? even though it still bots into windows?

what happens if you go to your bios manuely set everything to be running at stock speeds Vcore 1.4v and ACC to AUTO? Disable all CNQ features, unless you really won't them.


----------



## QLDguy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


what happens if you go to your bios manuely set everything to be running at stock speeds Vcore 1.4v and ACC to AUTO? Disable all CNQ features, unless you really won't them.


just tried this and same thing, booted into windows ok but just 3 cores.

Am i right in thinking that if ACC is on and the PC boots into windows then i should see 4 cores?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QLDguy1*


just tried this and same thing, booted into windows ok but just 3 cores.

Am i right in thinking that if ACC is on and the PC boots into windows then i should see 4 cores?


possibly not with XP, but yes in vista.

I cant fully advice because my board doesnt support ACC having only the 780G chipset, so im not 100% sure. Im sure somone will be able to answer who has ACC some time today.


----------



## QLDguy1

thanks

Hopefully others can chime in. If XP is the problem with unlocking the 4th core i have windows 7 that i can install to try it.

Any help is appreciated.

Im off to bed!


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QLDguy1* 
thanks

Hopefully others can chime in. If XP is the problem with unlocking the 4th core i have windows 7 that i can install to try it.

Any help is appreciated.

Im off to bed!

it really shouldn;t matter on the OS, some chips are unlockable, some aren't. it was never a guaranteed. and check the bioses for your board. see whats availible.


----------



## elito

i am packing* 300+ FSB *ATM...






























i am one mad AMD oc'er huh.. ^ ^


----------



## Notorious

How much does the voltage to the CPU matter?

Or it doesn't matter as much as long as the temperature is good?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Notorious* 
How much does the voltage to the CPU matter?

Or it doesn't matter as much as long as the temperature is good?

Decent Temps will always help but it really depends on who you ask on the voltage question, some will say 1.4v some will say 1.6v i would say for 24/7 voltages stay under 1.55v if possible and for bench marking upto 1.6 on air and 1.65 on water. Too much voltage and your silicon will degrade!


----------



## Notorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Decent Temps will always help but it really depends on who you ask on the voltage question, some will say 1.4v some will say 1.6v i would say for 24/7 voltages stay under 1.55v if possible and for bench marking upto 1.6 on air and 1.65 on water. Too much voltage and your silicon will degrade!

Hmm i see, so far i'm on 1.5V with 3.6GHz, running stable on prime95 for 2 hours so far, temperatures around 35C. I'm still skeptical about that temperature heheh but if the BIOS says so, nothing could go wrong right?

Is there any difference with CPU and core temperature? what is that core anyway, i'm using speedfan beta now, just afraid that some readings might get mixed up.

I'm planning to try above 3.6ghz and see if i can achieve that below 1.55V. There's nothing more to do if i adjust the multiplier and voltage to get a certain speed right? Is either I can or cannot? or there's other settings I need to do in order to get a speed without using much voltage? hmmmm


----------



## Bartmasta

Guys I can't get 3.7 GHz stable even with 1.55V yet I'm stable at 3625 MHz with 1.425V


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notorious*


Hmm i see, so far i'm on 1.5V with 3.6GHz, running stable on prime95 for 2 hours so far, temperatures around 35C. I'm still skeptical about that temperature heheh but if the BIOS says so, nothing could go wrong right?

Is there any difference with CPU and core temperature? what is that core anyway, i'm using speedfan beta now, just afraid that some readings might get mixed up.

I'm planning to try above 3.6ghz and see if i can achieve that below 1.55V. There's nothing more to do if i adjust the multiplier and voltage to get a certain speed right? Is either I can or cannot? or there's other settings I need to do in order to get a speed without using much voltage? hmmmm


I woudnt use speed fan seems to give me incorrect readings I would use core temp or AOD. I can hit 4.1 ghz but if i run 3dmark or prime it will crash not long after, so there there is abit of ley way. (spelling of ley way?)

I keep my cpu at stock speeds most of the time, making it last, more reliable and cooler under load (meaning my zalman fan never needs to be sped up).


----------



## elito

ok, so im at [email protected] 305fsb, ^ ^ 4hrs prime stable. [email protected]! will try for more tonight, either that or try less volts.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


ok, so im at [email protected] 305fsb, ^ ^ 4hrs prime stable. [email protected]! will try for more tonight, either that or try less volts.


SHOW-OFF!










Don't worry, i'm just jealous.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notorious*


Hmm i see, so far i'm on 1.5V with 3.6GHz, running stable on prime95 for 2 hours so far, temperatures around 35C. I'm still skeptical about that temperature heheh but if the BIOS says so, nothing could go wrong right?

Is there any difference with CPU and core temperature? what is that core anyway, i'm using speedfan beta now, just afraid that some readings might get mixed up.

I'm planning to try above 3.6ghz and see if i can achieve that below 1.55V. There's nothing more to do if i adjust the multiplier and voltage to get a certain speed right? Is either I can or cannot? or there's other settings I need to do in order to get a speed without using much voltage? hmmmm


I thought the fourth core was a mixture of 750sb and an older BIOS. Either way, i wouldn't sweat it too much. Your vcore seems too high for 3.6GHz. Try lowering it to around 1.42v and see if it's stable for you. If so, keep pushing the voltage down until its unstable.

GL


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
ok, so im at [email protected] 305fsb, ^ ^ 4hrs prime stable. [email protected]! will try for more tonight, either that or try less volts.

ive gotten to 285 no real big deal


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


ive gotten to 285 no real big deal


i just wanted to show ppl that AMD can still do 300+ fsb's thats all. its been a while since 939 days, no?


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
i just wanted to show ppl that AMD can still do 300+ fsb's thats all. its been a while since 939 days, no?

Well i got my 720 to.........yeah thats high. lol. I run normal at 270.

Does anyone know what the HT link speed is stock?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altimax98*


Well i got my 720 to.........yeah thats high. lol. I run normal at 270.

Does anyone know what the HT link speed is stock?


2000. ht and nb are both 2000 at stock.


----------



## whe3ls

another shot at 3780


and 5 hours


----------



## elito

wow.. 2.4ht and no issues yet? then again, HT has like a 1% affect..lol. looks are great tho!


----------



## sonenelson

Whats your NB and other volts at to run a 270+FSB?


----------



## elito

wee


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


wow.. 2.4ht and no issues yet? then again, HT has like a 1% affect..lol. looks are great tho!


it was stable 5 hours after i stopped it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


Whats your NB and other volts at to run a 270+FSB?


1.36 nb chipset and ht


----------



## Da5id

It sucks. I cant get above a 260 clock freq. But i can use the multi and get the full 5.2GHz HT 3 out of my board, so i'm pointing my finger at the patriot ram.


----------



## elito

you do know that HT has an 1% gain or 1% drop only right? the NB frequencies mattesr more.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you do know that HT has an 1% gain or 1% drop only right? the NB frequencies mattesr more.


Yea, but in my case my lame bios links them both together and its unchangeable. What i can do is run AOD and turn the multi down on the HT and leave the NB up, but in all honesty that got old quick so i just went back to mild settings. Oh well. Side note- i dont like AOD at all.

Edit - and youre VERY right. I benched all the differences a little back and HT does barely anything. _BARELY_


----------



## Willhemmens

messing around with my FSB and i was running at 300 X 8 = 2400 Make sense?
Then upping the FSB to 310 X 8 and got 4480 and would not boot.
This really does not make sense.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


messing around with my FSB and i was running at 300 X 8 = 2400 Make sense?
Then upping the FSB to 310 X 8 and got 4480 and would not boot.
This really does not make sense.


Im guessing you meant 2480, in that case its correct.
Maybe you met the rams limit?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Im guessing you meant 2480, in that case its correct.
Maybe you met the rams limit?


Nope i went in to the bios and it reported too me 4.48GHz.
im not worried i just use the multi anyway


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Nope i went in to the bios and it reported too me 4.48GHz.
im not worried i just use the multi anyway










Hmm. Yea, thats what ive been doing is upping the NB to 2400mhz. I was able to do 2600mhz but i had to up the volts too much for my liking.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Hmm. Yea, thats what ive been doing is upping the NB to 2400mhz. I was able to do 2600mhz but i had to up the volts too much for my liking.


I have never tryed upping voltages for anything apart from cpu and ram, last time i tryed i killed the board putting 1.3v in accidentally







What are stock voltages for HT and NB?


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I have never tryed upping voltages for anything apart from cpu and ram, last time i tryed i killed the board putting 1.3v in accidentally







What are stock voltages for HT and NB?


Hmm. I forget what mine where, but i think 1.22v. I have them at 1.28v with 2400MHz NB.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Hmm. I forget what mine where, but i think 1.22v. I have them at 1.28v with 2400MHz NB.


Thanks for that









Want a laugh? Intel to be Slapped with Greatest Fine in EU History


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Thanks for that









Want a laugh? Intel to be Slapped with Greatest Fine in EU History


LOL! Our blue-ish competitor wants a monopoly, bad!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Guys I can't get 3.7 GHz stable even with 1.55V yet I'm stable at 3625 MHz with 1.425V

anyone?


----------



## Willhemmens

You should be better that any of us at overclocking, you got an athlon to 3.7! And thats incredible for a K8.

Better cooling?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


You should be better that any of us at overclocking, you got an athlon to 3.7! And thats incredible for a K8.

Better cooling?


That was a suicide run though. I had this CPU at 3930 MHz for pifast but I crashed just after a few runs. The point is I want a decent stable clock.

I idle at about 31' and load at 44' with orthos, which Isn't bad. What's the max temp for these processors?

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=848977

It could be my mobo holding me back I guess. I hope not.


----------



## Willhemmens

AMD web site says:
Core Speed (MHz) 2800
Voltages 0.850-1.425V
Max Temps (C) 73'C
Wattage 95 W


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


That was a suicide run though. I had this CPU at 3930 MHz for pifast but I crashed just after a few runs. The point is I want a decent stable clock.

I idle at about 31' and load at 44' with orthos, which Isn't bad. What's the max temp for these processors?

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=848977

It could be my mobo holding me back I guess. I hope not.


I checked out your mobo. It doesnt have any passive cooling for the voltage regulator MOSFETs. How much of a Vcore fluctuation do you experience at higher clocks? I had the same problem with my mobo and then i got VGA ram heat sinks and put them on the MOSFETs and things stabled up a bit.


----------



## whe3ls

~8hours stable


----------



## elito

youve got quite a chip..wheels, congrats, see if it'll do 3.9 @ 1.55max.


----------



## whe3ls

im working up to that. i only have ~104mhz to go


----------



## c49

I had a problem with Vista so I wiped my hdd and reinstalled XP SP3 and now I have nothign but horrible horrible problems. For some reason it won't let me OC my CPU at all...I've got my graphics card running at like a 15% oc and it's completely stable, but when I try to overclock my cpu at all it freezes every time I try to play a game and it's just straight up unstable. I even tried just bumping it to 3.0ghz on stock voltage and it can't handle that...I'm so confused.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
How much of a Vcore fluctuation do you experience at higher clocks?

What's a good way to check?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


What's a good way to check?


if u run OCCT u can see the volt results. when u stop the test. so stress it for about 20mins


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c49*


I had a problem with Vista so I wiped my hdd and reinstalled XP SP3 and now I have nothign but horrible horrible problems. For some reason it won't let me OC my CPU at all...I've got my graphics card running at like a 15% oc and it's completely stable, but when I try to overclock my cpu at all it freezes every time I try to play a game and it's just straight up unstable. I even tried just bumping it to 3.0ghz on stock voltage and it can't handle that...I'm so confused.


Could be the config for the ram is unstable.


----------



## Bartmasta

5 minutes into OCCT while multitasking I BSOD

250 x 14.5 @ 1.425V

Vcore was 1.54 at times

Trying 1.45 V now


----------



## Bartmasta

bam look at that bacon sizzle

stable at 1.45V. That's quite a lot though. I heard people getting 3750 on 1.475. Also I am thinking of going back to 1.425, it's stable in games and everything I do.


----------



## Willhemmens

AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE Â£159.92
AMD Phenom II X4 920 Â£160.79
The 940 BE cheaper than the 920???
source: Ebuyer


----------



## fireedo

sorry just updated my config :

- Clock Speed : 3654
- Bus xMulti : 203 x 18
- RAM Speed : 810
- Vcore : 1.45v
- HT Link : 1015
- Motherboard : DFI Lanparty DK 790FXB-M2RS
- Chipset : 790FX
- CPU Cooling : Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559484

OCCT, Linpack : 1 hour stable....not try more yet
because I think it's stable for me


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


bam look at that bacon sizzle

stable at 1.45V. That's quite a lot though. I heard people getting 3750 on 1.475. Also I am thinking of going back to 1.425, it's stable in games and everything I do.


I believe it was whe3ls that got it stable with 1.47v @ 3.7GHz-ish. I tried to replicate that but couldnt get it stable until 1.49v. Too high for my liking and climate. But, i am able to get 3.6GHz stable at 1.41v, so, that's what i always run now.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


I believe it was whe3ls that got it stable with 1.47v @ 3.7GHz-ish. I tried to replicate that but couldnt get it stable until 1.49v. Too high for my liking and climate. But, i am able to get 3.6GHz stable at 1.41v, so, that's what i always run now.


Stable in Vista 64bit with those volts? You got a great chip there.


----------



## elito

ppl gotta understand, everychip acts differently, so you cant expect yours to be the same as others, mine takes lots of volts for 3.7-8. i got one of those that likes volts. there are ones that wont even budge a bit no matter how much volt you feeds it.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Stable in Vista 64bit with those volts? You got a great chip there.


I use linux almost all of the time, even for stress testing. I occasionally stress in windows for comparison purposes. But Judging by others clocks id say a fairly normal chip. Seems whe3ls and LethalRise have some of the better, well, that's out of everyone i've communicated with.


----------



## elito

welll..wheels is on water, so yougotta take that into consideration, some chips likes low temps more than others, hence pushing more MHZ when temps are lower. than other chips of the same make.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


ppl gotta understand, everychip acts differently, so you cant expect yours to be the same as others, mine takes lots of volts for 3.7-8. i got one of those that likes volts. there are ones that wont even budge a bit no matter how much volt you feeds it.


But you get the good NB and memory boost with your high clock freq. I wish i could achieve that. Not that i would even use the settings, but to just know i _could_.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


welll..wheels is on water, so yougotta take that into consideration, some chips likes low temps more than others, hence pushing more MHZ when temps are lower. than other chips of the same make.


OHHH you are totally right! I forgot, because as i remember early on he had it aircooled with a HSF. Id like to build a WC setup, but im not sure if i want that more than a new mobo. Any word on when the 800 series chipset is suppose to come out?


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
bam look at that bacon sizzle

stable at 1.45V. That's quite a lot though. I heard people getting 3750 on 1.475. Also I am thinking of going back to 1.425, it's stable in games and everything I do.


im at 3.8 with 1.47


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
im at 3.8 with 1.47


























I wonder if it has a bit to do with your mobo.

::stealswhe3lsbiostarmobo::


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
















I wonder if it has a bit to do with your mobo.

::stealswhe3lsbiostarmobo::

it does hold a WR and im also using ddr3 to. so maybe


----------



## Bartmasta

if i need 1.45V for OCCT stable but 1.425V is good enough for what i do on my comp, how much voltage should I pick


----------



## sonenelson

use 1.425 if it never crashes leave it low, if it does, move it up one notch... or, save often


----------



## elito

use the 1.45 just to ensure it won't randomly BSOD you. seriously it doesnt hurt them. max safe volt to operate is 1.425 STOCK. and 1.45 is just a .025 OVER volt. cant hurt it at all..gotta see it that way my fellow oc'er.

and i guess heres my final. when ever OP updates.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559607



309x12.5
2163NB / HT
1.55Volts


----------



## Da5id

Pretty good Elito!


----------



## elito

i prove my chip wrong, it didnt wanted to go higher than 3.724 just 2 days ago. lol


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 







i prove my chip wrong, it didnt wanted to go higher than 3.724 just 2 days ago. lol

I think thats what's so interesting. Is to see what everyone else is getting and seeing if you can obtain something close to it. In your case, i know i cannot.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
I think thats what's so interesting. Is to see what everyone else is getting and seeing if you can obtain something close to it. In your case, i know i cannot.









yea, well; we won't know until we try. so yea, hittin 300+ fsb was merely possible since am2's came out. so you gotta put what u know, learnt into great use. and i tried to do so. so yea. now who wants this 720 so i can grap a 710 or 945,,..


----------



## Notorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
I thought the fourth core was a mixture of 750sb and an older BIOS. Either way, i wouldn't sweat it too much. Your vcore seems too high for 3.6GHz. Try lowering it to around 1.42v and see if it's stable for you. If so, keep pushing the voltage down until its unstable.

GL

yes seein how people get to 3.6 without much voltage makes me wonder what's wrong with mine hehe, not quite impress so far. If i remember correctly with that 1.42v I can only get 3.4, didn't check for stability though, a few times it just reboots, I wonder if my OS is givin problems, because it was the OS for my previous hardware, I think i'll reformat everythin just to be sure..

The last one i tried was 3.6 with 1.5v, that actually lasted only 3-4 hours, BSOD after that.

I remember previous when i overclock my 5000+ black edition, if there's problems like not enough voltage, prime95 will show up red, with this x3 720, I get BSOD all the time heh, hmm maybe my OS screwing prime95 up or somethin...


----------



## elito

[email protected] that is A WHOLE LOT.

just a sidenote, i went all the upto 3.9 useable, dont think its stable.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Notorious* 
yes seein how people get to 3.6 without much voltage makes me wonder what's wrong with mine hehe, not quite impress so far. If i remember correctly with that 1.42v I can only get 3.4, didn't check for stability though, a few times it just reboots, I wonder if my OS is givin problems, because it was the OS for my previous hardware, I think i'll reformat everythin just to be sure..

The last one i tried was 3.6 with 1.5v, that actually lasted only 3-4 hours, BSOD after that.

I remember previous when i overclock my 5000+ black edition, if there's problems like not enough voltage, prime95 will show up red, with this x3 720, I get BSOD all the time heh, hmm maybe my OS screwing prime95 up or somethin...

I think our OC capability aren't so great cause our MSI mobos.. atleast i strongly guess that. But anyway, gonna stand at 3.5 @ 1.45v cause i think over 1.5v at daily use is not good for cpu. Strangest thing with my mobo is that when i raise fsb i have to stop until i reach 800mhz(Memoryspeed), no matter which memory divider i use. I have 1066 HyperX blocks now so that wont be a problem. Mobo just wont post. Weird?!


----------



## elito

i think you two have the same mobo...


----------



## Notorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
I think our OC capability aren't so great cause our MSI mobos.. atleast i strongly guess that. But anyway, gonna stand at 3.5 @ 1.45v cause i think over 1.5v at daily use is not good for cpu. Strangest thing with my mobo is that when i raise fsb i have to stop until i reach 800mhz(Memoryspeed), no matter which memory divider i use. I have 1066 HyperX blocks now so that wont be a problem. Mobo just wont post. Weird?!

Hmm yea i think i'll be happy enough with 3.5 @ below 1.5v, I always have weird problems whenever I touch FSB with a previous MSI MOBO, a slight adjust of FSB even without going overboard with the GHz, won't boot hehe, I just quit thinkin about FSB now, but still curious...

MSI mobo on the list here is the fewest of all, that actually let me wonder if I should go for MSI mobo hheehe, well...it's one of the cheapest AM3 board out there so.....no turning back now hehe.

Have to overclock some other time in the future, now on stock since my HDD is...dying...LOL I think too many BSOD and reboots, it's killing it....*sigh* danger danger danger


----------



## undy22

Hi all
Clockspeed - 3.825.82mhz
Bus Multi x19
Ram Speed 1066mhz
Vcore - 1.488v
HT link - 2014
MB - GA-MA770-US3
Chipset 770 chipset i think
Cooler the Asus Silent Square EVO‏


----------



## elito

another 3.8 below 1.5. wow..all these batches coming out now, are all so good..so jealous!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
another 3.8 below 1.5. wow..all these batches coming out now, are all so good..so jealous!

What batch is yours?

Mine's 0904:









Bigger photo attached.


----------



## elito

same, mine is also 904.


----------



## RawZ

Will be updating tomorrow.


----------



## Willhemmens

I will be playing with fan setups on my s1283 tommorow inc push pull.
Any requests?

Are people unlocking cores after 0904 batch?


----------



## Bartmasta

my batch is 0906 and my OC aint that good


----------



## sonenelson

is there a 'software' way to check the batch number? i forgot to take a picture of mine before installing?


----------



## Notorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *undy22* 
Hi all
Clockspeed - 3.825.82mhz
Bus Multi x19
Ram Speed 1066mhz
Vcore - 1.488v
HT link - 2014
MB - GA-MA770-US3
Chipset 770 chipset i think
Cooler the Asus Silent Square EVO‏


I'm soooo jealous hheeh


----------



## johnny720

Just gave mine a little boot. 4 cores @ 3.4Ghz. 17x Multiplier Stock Volts.

For some reason my temperature in AMD Overdrive goes all screwy when I unlock the 4th core. Currently reads -256.0c. Want to get that sorted or get a good Core temp Program before running stability tests.

Anyone got a good suggestion?


----------



## Luslero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny720* 
Just gave mine a little boot. 4 cores @ 3.4Ghz. 17x Multiplier Stock Volts.

For some reason my temperature in AMD Overdrive goes all screwy when I unlock the 4th core. Currently reads -256.0c. Want to get that sorted or get a good Core temp Program before running stability tests.

Anyone got a good suggestion?

use everest or hwmonitor, but you ll not be able to see the cores temp, but is allways lower then cpu temp ^^

let us know if prime95 blend mode is stable plz









good luck


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys, im new to the forum.So he,s my vald screen ,ill put all my details up soon.


----------



## Asmola

What you guys think about Antec Three Hundred-case? Going to get one, cost's 58€.


----------



## johnny720

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


use everest or hwmonitor, but you ll not be able to see the cores temp, but is allways lower then cpu temp ^^

let us know if prime95 blend mode is stable plz









good luck


Well certainly doesnt like the 17x Mulitplier. Was able to run it @ 15x for 8 mins on Iprime no dramas. However when I try and increase my system crashes. I cant even get to 17x now where as I could before. Ill have a tinker a little bit more when I get some time.

Cheers.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


What you guys think about Antec Three Hundred-case? Going to get one, cost's 58â‚¬.


Hi Asmola

If you have got the spare money, i would go with the Antec Nine Hundred case. The one with the 200 ml fan on the top of the case.


----------



## Bartmasta

gogo cm690


----------



## mastertrixter

mine is moody with 4th core unlocked. bsods at random times. passed prime for 8hrs once. bsods after a couple mins sometimes with same settings. cant see the individual core temps but can see the cpu temp.

i love and hate my antec 900. cooling is awesome. looks good. cable management blows and h its a real pain to swap hard drives (pull both sides front fan and hd cage just to get to screws for each hard drive). if u do decide to get one get the 900-2. it has painted interior and cable management holes already done.


----------



## elito

id pick the 300 over the 900, and i own BOTH. mainly because the 900 collects too much dust and the 300 is actually designed better because it came out after the 900 so more feedbacks and thoughts were put into. now the 900-2 is good now because its got all the 300 features+900 upgraded. but 300 to 900-1; id pick the 300, if SPACE is key then, get the 900, but the 300 will suit anyone fine.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny720*


Well certainly doesnt like the 17x Mulitplier. Was able to run it @ 15x for 8 mins on Iprime no dramas. However when I try and increase my system crashes. I cant even get to 17x now where as I could before. Ill have a tinker a little bit more when I get some time.

Cheers.


easily, youre on stock volts, increase the cpu vcore to like 1.425 see how that goes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


mine is moody with 4th core unlocked. bsods at random times. passed prime for 8hrs once. bsods after a couple mins sometimes with same settings. cant see the individual core temps but can see the cpu temp.

i love and hate my antec 900. cooling is awesome. looks good. cable management blows and h its a real pain to swap hard drives (pull both sides front fan and hd cage just to get to screws for each hard drive). if u do decide to get one get the 900-2. it has painted interior and cable management holes already done.


id suggest you to apply more volts and see if it helps too, also if it bsods' then itsn ot stable.


----------



## RawZ

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Hi there,

Got some news for you about my thread. I will be no longer updating myself. I'm looking to sell my beautiful 720BE and opt for a 955 (Video Editing). So if your from the UK looking for a 720 - PM me.

On another note - I'm looking for someone to carry on the thread updating it as you go. Anyone interested. Post here and we will get a poll going









Been great fun guys - over 1000 replies and over 100 pages of goodness









Keep on overclocking!









*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Hi there,

Got some news for you about my thread. I will be no longer updating myself. I'm looking to sell my beautiful 720BE and opt for a 955 (Video Editing). So if your from the UK looking for a 720 - PM me.

On another note - I'm looking for someone to carry on the thread updating it as you go. Anyone interested. Post here and we will get a poll going









Been great fun guys - over 1000 replies and over 100 pages of goodness









Keep on overclocking!









*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Sounds good. Let us know how it goes with the 955. 
And, thanks for creating and updating this thread.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Hi there,

Got some news for you about my thread. I will be no longer updating myself. I'm looking to sell my beautiful 720BE and opt for a 955 (Video Editing). So if your from the UK looking for a 720 - PM me.

On another note - I'm looking for someone to carry on the thread updating it as you go. Anyone interested. Post here and we will get a poll going









Been great fun guys - over 1000 replies and over 100 pages of goodness









Keep on overclocking!









*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*


whoelse can update this thread? can you update it to the most recent before u leave us?


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


whoelse can update this thread? can you update it to the most recent before u leave us?










Anyone who wants to can. I have the Excel doc to give for someone to continue. Yes, once we decide on who continues i'll update before i go


----------



## Willhemmens

If and when someone else takes over the tread how will they be able to change the front page?


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
If and when someone else takes over the tread how will they be able to change the front?

I'll have a word with a mod and see what we can do - if we can't then i guess whoever updates - PM's me the update of the new charts & i'll edit the main page. We'll see.


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

*UPDATED!!*

Last time for me - so sad









Congrats all!!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
another 3.8 below 1.5. wow..all these batches coming out now, are all so good..so jealous!

Mines 0904, I made sure of it being that with the Core unlocking thing going on, yet I still didn't get one with a stable 4th core, oh well.


----------



## Asmola

Damn this Antec 300 is great!







Temp's dropped from 45 to max 37!







OCCT and Furmark running same time (Furmark for oc'd 4830's) and still going max 37 CPU temps! GPU temps dropped also about 10degrees. Now testing 3.6Ghz (3.5 now). I've read some benchmark's between 300 and 900-1 and it seems that 300 run's cooler, and is much cheaper so i took this one, and really happy with it!

Edit: 3.6GHz/1.485v @ max 38degrees.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Damn this Antec 300 is great!







Temp's dropped from 45 to max 37!







OCCT and Furmark running same time (Furmark for oc'd 4830's) and still going max 37 CPU temps! GPU temps dropped also about 10degrees. Now testing 3.6Ghz (3.5 now). I've read some benchmark's between 300 and 900-1 and it seems that 300 run's cooler, and is much cheaper so i took this one, and really happy with it!

Edit: 3.6GHz/1.485v @ max 38degrees.


ha, im glad you picked the 300


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


ha, im glad you picked the 300










Agreed the 300 is a fine case and well made. Lots of people mod them too.









I very nearly bought it but got the cm 690 instead, i like the looks and the amount of 120mm fans you can install (8 in total) and it never seems to get dusty inside.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


another 3.8 below 1.5. wow..all these batches coming out now, are all so good..so jealous!


i have a 904 as well


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
i have a 904 as well

904 here also, just crappy one! Likes volts too much.


----------



## crashovride02

I'm at 3.7 now on 1.44v but not sure which batch or anything I have. I will have to find out!


----------



## whe3ls

3793 with 1.472vcore. i set mem and ht and nb low to see why i was having problems crashing before @ 271x14 so i went to 18.5x205 no problems so far


----------



## Asmola

I got 3.7 @ 1.535v with this crappy chip. But temps are now 23 idle and max 40 load. This Antec 300 tune'd my system to 18471marks @ 3DMark06 so i'm happy with that. Best thing with this is that i can go 3.6 @ 1.485 which should be ok at 24/7 volts(?).


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
I got 3.7 @ 1.535v with this crappy chip. But temps are now 23 idle and max 40 load. This Antec 300 tune'd my system to 18471marks @ 3DMark06 so i'm happy with that. Best thing with this is that i can go 3.6 @ 1.485 which should be ok at 24/7 volts(?).


thats prety high jump form 3.6 to 3.7


----------



## Da5id

I think theres more coming into play than just the cpu chips alone. A big portion of this difference is mobo's alone. Remember they dont all deliver power the same way.


----------



## whe3ls

very true. the newer msi board seem to be doing rather nice. personly will never get a gigabyte board again. if your thinking of getting a new board


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


very true. the newer msi board seem to be doing rather nice. personly will never get a gigabyte board again. if your thinking of getting a new board


I'm trying to hold out for the 800 series chip set. Who knows how long that will be though. Not sure which company I'll choose, but BIOS features and setup is gonna be a huge deciding point for me.


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Hi there,

Got some news for you about my thread. I will be no longer updating myself. I'm looking to sell my beautiful 720BE and opt for a 955 (Video Editing). So if your from the UK looking for a 720 - PM me.

On another note - I'm looking for someone to carry on the thread updating it as you go. Anyone interested. Post here and we will get a poll going









Been great fun guys - over 1000 replies and over 100 pages of goodness









Keep on overclocking!









*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Any willing volunteers?


----------



## Asmola

I think this is almost the most i can get with this chip. (Volts are getting too high for me..)

- Clock Speed - 3750
- Bus xMulti - 250x15
- RAM Speed - 1000Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - MSI DKA790GX
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Noctua NH-C12P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=561752


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
I think this is almost the most i can get with this chip. (Volts are getting too high for me..)

- Clock Speed - 3750
- Bus xMulti - 250x15
- RAM Speed - 1000Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - MSI DKA790GX
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Noctua NH-C12P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=561752

Nice, that's what I use for benching.









On another note, I might try going further than 3625 MHz. Thinking of 255x14.5 which will give me 3697.5 MHz. I will probably need 1.5 V from 1.45V. Not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Asmola

Absolutely final... But got it, 1GHz oc!!









- Clock Speed - 3810
- Bus xMulti - 254x15
- RAM Speed - 1016Mhz
- Vcore - 1.59v
- HT Link - 2032
- Motherboard - MSI DKA790GX
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Noctua NH-C12P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=561784


----------



## Asmola

I think i could get 3.9 stable but over 1.6 to core doesn't sound good.


----------



## Da5id

Alright, :enterrant:

I'm tired of people _*expecting*_ to unlock their forth core! If you want a quad core, BUY A QUAD CORE! Jeez

:endrant:


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *undy22* 
Hi all
Clockspeed - 3.825.82mhz
Bus Multi x19
Ram Speed 1066mhz
Vcore - 1.488v
HT link - 2014
MB - GA-MA770-US3
Chipset 770 chipset i think
Cooler the Asus Silent Square EVO‏


hey i have the same chipest and processor on a Gigabyte MA770-UD3 ... how did u get over there







.... and i am running 3.0 at stock cooler - voltages ... should i get the Sunbeam CR-CCTF or Asus Silent Knight II or the EVO but i heard the silent knight II is more powerful but eh EVO is SIlent ... hope u help me cause ur results are


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey i have the same chipest and processor on a Gigabyte MA770-UD3 ... how did u get over there







.... and i am running 3.0 at stock cooler - voltages ... should i get the Sunbeam CR-CCTF or Asus Silent Knight II or the EVO but i heard the silent knight II is more powerful but eh EVO is SIlent ... hope u help me cause ur results are










I've got an SKII on my 720 and I love it...I wrote up a review for it too. http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post6016901


----------



## Willhemmens

Just changed my cooler over and struggling to to 3.6 stable :L

Edit: Just tried priming at 2.8GHz and 1.32v load temp of 29'c.
After 2 minutes got:

[Fri Apr 17 22:45:45 2009]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Seems my my 3rd core is not right.

Edit (2): Happened on 1 core after 9 minutes and then core 3 after 14 minutes. Somthings up here


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Just changed my cooler over and struggling to to 3.6 stable :L


Don't feel bad, mine is now unstable at 3.0 at stock voltage. I think it's dead /cry


----------



## whe3ls

i have a question for you guys. i have been trying to get 3.8 stable but i havent had much luck. it will pass 8+ hours prime 95 small fft's but crash right after. so iasking if you guy would share your setting for nb chipset and ht for 3.8+ thanks


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


i have a question for you guys. i have been trying to get 3.8 stable but i havent had much luck. it will pass 8+ hours prime 95 small fft's but crash right after. so iasking if you guy would share your setting for nb chipset and ht for 3.8+ thanks


I highly doubt my 3.8Ghz settings would have been stable for 8 hours. I usually only run half hour of lin stressing and hour on cpu on high, both in OCCT. Have you tried lowering your HT to about 1600MHz?


----------



## sonenelson

Does any have the mugen 2?? I need to upgrade so i can continue safe OC'ing.

my research so far as confirmed it to be the best value for the money and in my $25-50 range

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185093
Scythe MUGEN-2 SCMG-2000 - 36.99

Comments? Suggestions?

Thanks

Edit: double posted also added questions to my thread
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ml#post6184510


----------



## elito

uh id say the core contact freezer and xig s1283 is the best value for its performance, but the mugen 2 is also a good one. but the other two listed are slightly better.


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


uh id say the core contact freezer and xig s1283 is the best value for its performance, but the mugen 2 is also a good one. but the other two listed are slightly better.


Get the xig s1283. It's much easier to install or take out than the core contact freezer. It took me 30min to take out the CCF.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonenelson* 
Does any have the mugen 2?? I need to upgrade so i can continue safe OC'ing.

my research so far as confirmed it to be the best value for the money and in my $25-50 range

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185093
Scythe MUGEN-2 SCMG-2000 - 36.99

Comments? Suggestions?

Thanks

Edit: double posted also added questions to my thread
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ml#post6184510


From what i know the Mugen 2 will be good for low cfm and quite/silent fans this is due to having lots of surface area.This is good for going passive too.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


Does any have the mugen 2?? I need to upgrade so i can continue safe OC'ing.

my research so far as confirmed it to be the best value for the money and in my $25-50 range

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185093
Scythe MUGEN-2 SCMG-2000 - 36.99

Comments? Suggestions?

Thanks

Edit: double posted also added questions to my thread
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ml#post6184510


If i remember correctly you have the antec 300, right? Id look into if some of these HSF will fit in that case, it may not be wide enough. If the xigmatek s1283 or DK fit in it, then get one of those two. 
GL


----------



## sonenelson

I will not be going passive or silent. I plan on using two of my Ultra kaze's for a push/pull.

Is the zig 1284 not better then the 1283 i was under the assumption four copper pipes were better then 3? that is also why i like the Mugen 2 with five pipes.

also i keep reading reviews and comparison tests about the mugen 2. does anyone have a reference or reason for why the ziggy would be better? other than 'difficult installation'
i am not sure yet how the mugen would fit in my antec 300 case with push/pull and a 38mm sidefan but i will check if size is an issue tonight.


----------



## greenPlastic

My CPU is hitting 3.6, but it needs a lot of volts to be stable.
It runs on 3.8, but not completely stable.
Whats a safe max temp, and how much of an effect(and how high would you go) does the voltage have on CPU lifespan?


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonenelson* 
I will not be going passive or silent. I plan on using two of my Ultra kaze's for a push/pull.

Is the zig 1284 not better then the 1283 i was under the assumption four copper pipes were better then 3? that is also why i like the Mugen 2 with five pipes.

also i keep reading reviews and comparison tests about the mugen 2. does anyone have a reference or reason for why the ziggy would be better? other than 'difficult installation'
i am not sure yet how the mugen would fit in my antec 300 case with push/pull and a 38mm sidefan but i will check if size is an issue tonight.

The 1284 has four 6mm pipes whereas the 1283 has three 8mm pipes. Somewhere between the two theres a ratio of copper:gas/liquid and the 1283 does it better. The scythe's heat piping doesn't have direct contact with the CPU like the 1283 does. The heat on the scythe will dissipate though the copper plate unevenly to the pipes causing a less efficient cooling process, hench why they need more cooling pipes. Id say the only problem with the xiggy is that they should have put more surface area on the aluminum, or added more grooves in the existing fins. Either way, its one of the better coolers and for the price it was easily the best choice for me.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenPlastic* 
My CPU is hitting 3.6, but it needs a lot of volts to be stable.
It runs on 3.8, but not completely stable.
Whats a safe max temp, and how much of an effect(and how high would you go) does the voltage have on CPU lifespan?

I personally am on the very conservative side when it comes to temps and volts(45c FL, 1.41v). But you should be able to take it up to 1.5v safely with good cooling and expect a good lifespan.

go here- http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f9=&f10=&f11=


----------



## Morgot

Just got one of these today. Booted up, turned off acc..obviously no 4th core.

I def want to OC this beast. anyone want to give me a quick run down on the basics?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonenelson* 
I will not be going passive or silent. I plan on using two of my Ultra kaze's for a push/pull.

Is the zig 1284 not better then the 1283 i was under the assumption four copper pipes were better then 3? that is also why i like the Mugen 2 with five pipes.

also i keep reading reviews and comparison tests about the mugen 2. does anyone have a reference or reason for why the ziggy would be better? other than 'difficult installation'
i am not sure yet how the mugen would fit in my antec 300 case with push/pull and a 38mm sidefan but i will check if size is an issue tonight.

A few things:

The s1283 is better because of the were the heat pipes are on the base, the heat pipes are closer to the core's in the processor.

The s1283 does not yield much better temps from high cfm fans or push/pull configs.

The reason for this is the large spacings between the fins and the fact they are not very thick, Adding high cfm fans or push/pull configs will yield 1-5'c difference's.

If the TRUE is in your budget go for that, fins are thicker and more tightly packed.

There are also other HSF's that yeild much better temps with high cfm fans or push/pull configs.

Edit: The Noctua NH-U12P also gets better temps from high cfm fans or push/pull configs.

(dont take anything in this post to be fact)


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morgot* 
Just got one of these today. Booted up, turned off acc..obviously no 4th core.

I def want to OC this beast. anyone want to give me a quick run down on the basics?

There are tons of guide's on the web and on this forum.

Here's mine!...

Start by using the bios to set all stock speeds and voltages.

Use the bios to change the multiplier, this will overclock you processor and nothing else.

I would set your multi too 16X to start, and set your processor to use between 1.325v and 1.4v to get started, these are both within the normal, stock ratings.

Once you are into Windows and all is well you can try for abit higher so changing your multi too 18X will give you 3.6Ghz which will need between 1.4v and 1.5v to get stabble.

Being able to boot into windows does not always mean your stabble.
Check stabbility using Prime 95, OCCT or LinX, I recommend OCCT.

i would not push the volts much above 1.55v, too be safe.


----------



## c49

At stock BIOS settings CPU-Z is reporting that my vcore is 1.408. Seems a bit high. What is the normal stock vcore?


----------



## whe3ls

mine is 1.325 what does core temp say the vid is


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c49*


At stock BIOS settings CPU-Z is reporting that my vcore is 1.408. Seems a bit high. What is the normal stock vcore?


The stock vcore is between 0.850v and 1.425V . Your fine with 1.408v, its normal.








AMD website link.


----------



## Da5id

Mine was also 1.325v


----------



## jadawgis732

Wow Great Thread
Are these temps bad?








Everytime i use 1.475 200x18 I BSOD
I have messed with all voltages, ram speeds, HT and NB speeds
I have even applied an antec 80mm tricool to my NB because the Heat Sink on my MA-770-UD3 Sucks. 78C all the time, I thought it was broken until I tried the TriCool, and booted up into windows used HWMon and showed 76
I have it in an NZXT Tempest Case with 3 120mm ins and 3 Outs:1 120, 2 140.
Lowering CPU voltage on 3.6Ghz Goes straight to black and than restart, and the others end in a BSOD with no error code or cited page fault file. Anyway if anyone has any thoughts....Tried with and without CoolnQuiet....
K Talk to you guys later hopefully.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadawgis732*


Wow Great Thread
Are these temps bad?

Everytime i use 1.475 200x18 I BSOD
I have messed with all voltages, ram speeds, HT and NB speeds
I have even applied an antec 80mm tricool to my NB because the Heat Sink on my MA-770-UD3 Sucks. 78C all the time, I thought it was broken until I tried the TriCool, and booted up into windows used HWMon and showed 76
I have it in an NZXT Tempest Case with 3 120mm ins and 3 Outs:1 120, 2 140.
Lowering CPU voltage on 3.6Ghz Goes straight to black and than restart, and the others end in a BSOD with no error code or cited page fault file. Anyway if anyone has any thoughts....Tried with and without CoolnQuiet....
K Talk to you guys later hopefully.


Quite a few others have found that the 770 chipset restricts overclocks, this could be the cause.

what cooler are you using?


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadawgis732*


Wow Great Thread
Are these temps bad?

Everytime i use 1.475 200x18 I BSOD
I have messed with all voltages, ram speeds, HT and NB speeds
I have even applied an antec 80mm tricool to my NB because the Heat Sink on my MA-770-UD3 Sucks. 78C all the time, I thought it was broken until I tried the TriCool, and booted up into windows used HWMon and showed 76
I have it in an NZXT Tempest Case with 3 120mm ins and 3 Outs:1 120, 2 140.
Lowering CPU voltage on 3.6Ghz Goes straight to black and than restart, and the others end in a BSOD with no error code or cited page fault file. Anyway if anyone has any thoughts....Tried with and without CoolnQuiet....
K Talk to you guys later hopefully.


The temps are fine. Although that NB temp is HOT. 
Are you stable with stock settings? Ram is stable? Correct timings and clock?
If so, then id start looking at your voltage regulator MOSFETs because they dont have any passive cooling heat sinks. I had this problem so i got some scythe vga ram heat sinks and stuck them on the MOSFETs. If you see a big fluctuation in your vcore then i would look into doing this. Also, if you havent yet, update your BIOS.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadawgis732*


Wow Great Thread
Are these temps bad?








Everytime i use 1.475 200x18 I BSOD
I have messed with all voltages, ram speeds, HT and NB speeds
I have even applied an antec 80mm tricool to my NB because the Heat Sink on my MA-770-UD3 Sucks. 78C all the time, I thought it was broken until I tried the TriCool, and booted up into windows used HWMon and showed 76
I have it in an NZXT Tempest Case with 3 120mm ins and 3 Outs:1 120, 2 140.
Lowering CPU voltage on 3.6Ghz Goes straight to black and than restart, and the others end in a BSOD with no error code or cited page fault file. Anyway if anyone has any thoughts....Tried with and without CoolnQuiet....
K Talk to you guys later hopefully.


How much volts are you giving to NB? Those are high temp's indeed! My NB/Mobo never reaches over 35. Have you disabled every power tweak (C1E, EIST) and spread spectrum? Disabling those you gain some stability. I'm not very good at OC but i have learnt some things while overclocking my chip. Just reached 3.6 just 1.45v to core with little fine tuning (Before 1.49 for stable 3.6). There are lots of things to try, but first you should get your NB temps lot lower.


----------



## jadawgis732

yes stable at stock. Just completed OCCT1 HR Default Settings. 1.475 200x17.5








Oh and heres the NB cooling solution I came up with








and here is VCore, 12V has some spikes but not bad overall...
















and the rest are flat as anything
BIOS is latest...f5i


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
I've got an SKII on my 720 and I love it...I wrote up a review for it too. http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post6016901

thanx man .... is it better to use mx-2 or Artic silver 5 ?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
thanx man .... is it better to use mx-2 or Artic silver 5 ?

OCZ FreeZe is the best thermal paste, IMO.


----------



## whe3ls

mx2


----------



## Willhemmens

what HSF is that?


----------



## whe3ls

lol its a TIM


----------



## whe3ls

finally no random crashes at 3.8


----------



## Willhemmens

I mean what hsf is he using, i know what MX2 is









Good job ^^


----------



## Bartmasta

Do you guys think that me being unable to hit 3.7 GHz stable is caused by rather high temperatures? I get about 47 load in gaming and 51 in OCCT


----------



## whe3ls

maybe my temps never go over 35-40


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Do you guys think that me being unable to hit 3.7 GHz stable is caused by rather high temperatures? I get about 47 load in gaming and 51 in OCCT

Possibly, they do like cool better than volts, these CPUs.

Mine goes to a max of 40c.


----------



## Willhemmens

At 3.6 with 1.485v my load temps are 35'c its quite warm today too.


----------



## elito

pssh, my chip goes about 45-50C loaded depending on room temperature.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
finally no random crashes at 3.8


Thats good stuff!


----------



## jadawgis732

So I went out and bought a Thermaltake V1. I was able to hit 3.6 at 1.488, +.050 on
CPU NB VID. Here are the results. VERRRRRY HOT! No? I thought this
Thermaltake V1 was supposed to be good. Also It doesn't work without that
little 2800rpm cpu stock amd fan on the northbridge. That must have
something to do with my MA-770-UD3 boards limitations.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadawgis732*


So I went out and bought a Thermaltake V1. I was able to hit 3.6 at 1.488, +.050 on
CPU NB VID. Here are the results. VERRRRRY HOT! No? I thought this 
Thermaltake V1 was supposed to be good. Also It doesn't work without that 
little 2800rpm cpu stock amd fan on the northbridge. That must have 
something to do with my MA-770-UD3 boards limitations.


Ouch! Love my xiggy.


----------



## Willhemmens

Whats the ambient temp with you? Remount?


----------



## elito

seriously, why gotten the thermal v-1 when it costs more than the xig and the xig performs better? too much money at hand huh? lol


----------



## sonenelson

So I decided today i'm going to get the Mugen 2 HSF. I was going to go straight to WC but my WC plan is going to be a long $300+ project. (blackice gtx360/Heatkiller rev3/etc.) so if the HSF works i will upgrade to a velociraptor/raptor raid setup first.

the 1283 is great and very close call in any review/comparisons i could find but the Mugen 2 is newer and since no one in the rank charts has one yet i thought it best to add some diversity to the community.

my only concern was space but it looks like it will fit.








More pics on my photobucket http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...20case%20pics/

Ignore the lack of cable management. my next mod is cutting my CM holes and maybe flipping my PSU/ plasti diping


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonenelson* 
So I decided today i'm going to get the Mugen 2 HSF. I was going to go straight to WC but my WC plan is going to be a long $300+ project. (blackice gtx360/Heatkiller rev3/etc.) so if the HSF works i will upgrade to a velociraptor/raptor raid setup first.

the 1283 is great and very close call in any review/comparisons i could find but the Mugen 2 is newer and since no one in the rank charts has one yet i thought it best to add some diversity to the community.

my only concern was space but it looks like it will fit.








More pics on my photobucket http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...20case%20pics/

Ignore the lack of cable management. my next mod is cutting my CM holes and maybe flipping my PSU/ plasti diping

is it me or you took off the hdd drive racks? i was planning to do that...hmm..


----------



## Willhemmens

So i ran occt for an hour and was at a ambient temp of 18-19'c.









Vcore:


----------



## sonenelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
is it me or you took off the hdd drive racks? i was planning to do that...hmm..

yes, you can see the before and after pics in my photobucket link, it was easy with a dremel, and i'm sure it creates better airflow, but i really only did it to fit my ultra kaze's. two hard drives easily fit in the 5.25 bay with the adapter brackets. when i get two new hdds for raid i will have to hang one under the 5.25 bay but that won't be a problem, three could fit in the bay but not with enough air flow for me.


----------



## elito

link?? and as far as the adapters goes, you got those separately or am i missing something from my antec300?


----------



## sonenelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
link?? and as far as the adapters goes, you got those separately or am i missing something from my antec300?

under the photo is a link to my photo bucket i edited after my post and you posted 1 min later/ might have missed it....http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...20case%20pics/

3.5 to 5.25 adapter bracket was $2.89+tax at micro center 5/2/09
$10+shipping at newegg right now(same startech brand/part)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811993004
actually comes with 8 screws.


----------



## whe3ls

you really dont need a gtx 360 to cool a 720 a rx240 should be more than enough


----------



## sonenelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


you really dont need a gtx 360 to cool a 720 a rx240 should be more than enough



i know gtx360 is overkill right now but i plan to be upgrading often... i was thinking instead for cpu cooling only 
black ice pro3
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bliceproiiit.html
much less expensive

i plan to use ultra kaze fans/custom sheet metal shrouds, so black ice/high fin density seemed the best choice but this is my first WC so when i know more i will post my build plan and some more questions

+ the rx 240 is pretty close in price to the gtx360 even closer to the gtx240 and i've already got ultra kaze's to spare.


----------



## Bartmasta

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563320


----------



## Da5id

When i finally go WC im gonna make a evap system to cool the radiator to get some sub ambient temps. Moreso to make a fun project out of it.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563320











at all stable?


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


i know gtx360 is overkill right now but i plan to be upgrading often... i was thinking instead for cpu cooling only 
black ice pro3
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bliceproiiit.html
much less expensive

i plan to use ultra kaze fans/custom sheet metal shrouds, so black ice/high fin density seemed the best choice but this is my first WC so when i know more i will post my build plan and some more questions

+ the rx 240 is pretty close in price to the gtx360 even closer to the gtx240 and i've already got ultra kaze's to spare.


get the mcr320 instead of the pro.


----------



## sonenelson

@bartmasta Nice Overclock but whats your vcore at? how long can you keep that stable for?

Has anyone stepped up to take over this thread/"club" from RawZ yet???


----------



## jadawgis732

I got the thermaltake V1 at my local Best Buy with plans of returning it if it didnt do it's thing at around 45. I will be returning it. I have a nzxt tempest case with 180cfm intake and 200cfm out. It was 71 in my room today. What's going wrong. Oh, just used arctic silver 5. hmmm.. what's remount mean? I need to twist it to spread out thermal paste? It's DIRECTLY over the cpu....PLEASE help. I'm jealous of you guys running these temps when mine are so bad. I think it has something to do with my ma-770-ud3. It's NB runs at 77-79 all the time. I can lower NB multi to 2x, 400mhz still 78.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


So I decided today i'm going to get the Mugen 2 HSF. I was going to go straight to WC but my WC plan is going to be a long $300+ project. (blackice gtx360/Heatkiller rev3/etc.) so if the HSF works i will upgrade to a velociraptor/raptor raid setup first.

the 1283 is great and very close call in any review/comparisons i could find but the Mugen 2 is newer and since no one in the rank charts has one yet i thought it best to add some diversity to the community.

my only concern was space but it looks like it will fit.

Ignore the lack of cable management. my next mod is cutting my CM holes and maybe flipping my PSU/ plasti diping


Good Point. It will be interesting to see how it does. Keep in mind some Mobo's prefer you to have the nearest DIMMs filled prior to the furthests. Supposably for speed, but who knows. Luckily for me asrock prefers you use the furthest from the CPU.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*










at all stable?


Hell no, just a suicide run to get 4GHz for e-peen + 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


@bartmasta Nice Overclock but whats your vcore at? how long can you keep that stable for?


1.67Vcore









temps were around 31'C

I had it at 4GHz for about 10 seconds then I dropped my multiplier. But I'm assuming not long cause when I tried 4GHz a few minutes earlier I BSOD'd right after getting 4GHz


----------



## mastertrixter

here is my current OC with 4th core unlocked.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Hell no, just a suicide run to get 4GHz for e-peen + 1

1.67Vcore









temps were around 31'C

I had it at 4GHz for about 10 seconds then I dropped my multiplier. But I'm assuming not long cause when I tried 4GHz a few minutes earlier I BSOD'd right after getting 4GHz


How do you like the side window for the 690? I'm between getting it or just using my friends CNC plasma and cutting a window into my existing side panel. I'd like to fit two or three 140mm xiggy fans on it. Overkill? NEVER!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


here is my current OC with 4th core unlocked.


I use the same voltage with almost the same frequency but with 3 cores









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


How do you like the side window for the 690? I'm between getting it or just using my friends CNC plasma and cutting a window into my existing side panel. I'd like to fit two or three 140mm xiggy fans on it. Overkill? NEVER!










I like cause it's fun to look into my case. I heard side fans disrupt airflow though.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I use the same voltage with almost the same frequency but with 3 cores









I like cause it's fun to look into my case. I heard side fans disrupt airflow though.


do you know what batch number you have?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


do you know what batch number you have?


caczc ac 0906fpmw


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I like cause it's fun to look into my case. I heard side fans disrupt airflow though.


If your case doesnt have any point of exhuast besides the one or two exhuast fans you have on it i would agree. But in our case, both of our cases have full mesh fronts and smaller exhaust ports all over so it wont even carry current in a correct manner. Since we have so much flow potential, my only concern is using that to my advantage by getting as much fresh air in the case as possible.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
caczc ac 0906fpmw

hmm, mines a 0904. i've heard that these chips like cool a lot more than volts though.

whats you load temps?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastertrixter* 
hmm, mines a 0904. i've heard that these chips like cool a lot more than volts though.

whats you load temps?

47'C in games 51'C OCCT


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
47'C in games 51'C OCCT

i'm betting if you can get your temps lower you can get a higher oc with the same voltage. as the screeny shows my load temps max at 36c. its the TEMPIN2 in hwmonitor.

EDIT: you should trade me cases. lol


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastertrixter* 
i'm betting if you can get your temps lower you can get a higher oc with the same voltage. as the screeny shows my load temps max at 36c. its the TEMPIN2 in hwmonitor.

EDIT: you should trade me cases. lol

I think it's my cpu cooler.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I think it's my cpu cooler.


yeah probably. upgrade. the xiggy darknight is like 37 with free shipping at the egg.

you should def trade me cases though


----------



## Bartmasta

CM690 is ftw

Also I can't get xigmatek where I live.

I can't be bothered getting a cpu cooler for some extra 100 MHz anyways. Maybe when I get some cash.


----------



## QLDguy1

I just installed my Xigmatek Dark Knight, holy s**t very low temps

I have just done a simply Multiplier overclock for now and upped it to x16 at stock 200mhz cpu speed, stock volts, stock everything so total is 3.2ghz.

With the stock AMD heatsink and fan

Idle = 29-30C
Load = 46-47C

With the Xigmatek heatsink and fan

Idle = 21-22C
Load = 34-35C

Unbelievable! that's a drop of 7-8C idle and 12-13C Load - GREAT! I like it!


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QLDguy1*


I just installed my Xigmatek Dark Knight, holy ***** very low temps

I have just done a simply Multiplier overclock for now and upped it to x16 at stock 200mhz cpu speed, stock volts, stock everything so total is 3.2ghz.

With the stock AMD heatsink and fan

Idle = 29-30C
Load = 46-47C

With the Xigmatek heatsink and fan

Idle = 21-22C
Load = 34-35C

Unbelievable! that's a drop of 7-8C idle and 12-13C Load - GREAT! I like it!


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QLDguy1*


I just installed my Xigmatek Dark Knight, holy ***** very low temps

I have just done a simply Multiplier overclock for now and upped it to x16 at stock 200mhz cpu speed, stock volts, stock everything so total is 3.2ghz.

With the stock AMD heatsink and fan

Idle = 29-30C
Load = 46-47C

With the Xigmatek heatsink and fan

Idle = 21-22C
Load = 34-35C

Unbelievable! that's a drop of 7-8C idle and 12-13C Load - GREAT! I like it!


not bad.

my temps are on water 17c - idle 23c load. im at 3.4 1.328 vcore. i have a hard time believing my temps


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


not bad.

my temps are on water 17c - idle 23c load. im at 3.4 1.328 vcore. i have a hard time believing my temps










ambient temps?


----------



## whe3ls

not cold. even thou it ~50f out side


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


not cold. even thou it ~50f out side


Lucky! The days have been mid-nineties here. Once they hit the hundreds im going to have to underclock until fall.


----------



## whe3ls

i think i went through 4 boards last summer. lol


----------



## sonenelson

WC FTW

did anyone see my last question about someone taking over for RawZ or is selective hearing in affect about him leaving us and not updating the rank charts anymore. i'm sure the thread will still stay alive but it would be nice to have a semi updated chart for OCing reference. i would like to see a new thread started maybe with the rank chart and a FAQ from our 114 pages of 720 knowledge for the first post. this would also make it easier for someone else to take over if RawZ sent that person the spreadsheet.

BTW RawZ how is the upgrade/720 sale going for you? are you sure you're not updating this again?


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


WC FTW

did anyone see my last question about someone taking over for RawZ or is selective hearing in affect about him leaving us and not updating the rank charts anymore. i'm sure the thread will still stay alive but it would be nice to have a semi updated chart for OCing reference. i would like to see a new thread started maybe with the rank chart and a FAQ from our 114 pages of 720 knowledge for the first post. this would also make it easier for someone else to take over if RawZ sent that person the spreadsheet.

BTW RawZ how is the upgrade/720 sale going for you? are you sure you're not updating this again?


i think i had selective reading at the time.








I feel bad, but i also dont think id be a good candidate. The new thread is an idea for organizing stuff, but...alas, im too lazy for that.


----------



## Willhemmens

I have updated for two weeks while RawZ was away and if i had permissions to do so i wouldnt mind doing it again, maybe for alittle longer or untill i buy me a 955


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


or untill i buy be a 955


----------



## Willhemmens

Just did a quick 4Ghz run while its a cold morning.
Note: coretemp lowest temp = 12'c






















Attached


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Just did a quick 4Ghz run while its a cold morning.
Note: coretemp lowest temp = 12'c






















Attached










Here its still night. That got me thinking, have you heard of 'the mighty boosh'? Watching it right now. If you haven't, then disregard what i've said.


----------



## whe3ls

that show reminds me of one of the late 70 earlier 80's rockers


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


that show reminds me of one of the late 70 earlier 80's rockers


I found out about it mid second season and ive watched it since. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Here its still night. That got me thinking, have you heard of 'the mighty boosh'? Watching it right now. If you haven't, then disregard what i've said.










Yeh i have only seen a few episodes i want to watch more though, its good stuff









I going now for a few hours to do my friends car.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Just did a quick 4Ghz run while its a cold morning.
Note: coretemp lowest temp = 12'c






















Attached










Strange thing that some mobos uses only CPU VID for Cpu V and some CPU VDDC (like my mobo). Isn't VID usually means CPU's "logical" voltage that mobo uses when system start's and after that it determines cpu clock/cpu voltage (CPU VDDC) added to bios?


----------



## Da5id

yes, but BIOS makers see to enjoy changing terms and such.


----------



## Bartmasta

Willhemmens try to SPI @ 4GHz

I managed at 3915 MHz


----------



## elito

my fastest sp1m was 17seconds or so.


----------



## Bartmasta

17.784 @ 3900 MHz here

Ram was 1040 (Oc from 800) 5-5-5-15


----------



## Cdpkook132

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=561191

New CPU. New validation.


----------



## Bartmasta

stable I presume? Water cooling, no wonder


----------



## whe3ls

2762 nb


----------



## Bartmasta

Nice. Should I raise mine to 2250?


----------



## whe3ls

get it a try and see if it scores higher


----------



## Notorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Strange thing that some mobos uses only CPU VID for Cpu V and some CPU VDDC (like my mobo). Isn't VID usually means CPU's "logical" voltage that mobo uses when system start's and after that it determines cpu clock/cpu voltage (CPU VDDC) added to bios?

I believe my CPU VID is called CPU VDD, the incremental is larger compare to adjusting just the CPU Voltage. I first increase with CPU voltage 5-10v at a time and at some point the minimum is 10v per increment, I used the CPU VDD to adjust higher and hence the CPU voltage can be adjusted in 5v increment at the point where i can't.

Default is 1.325, It's possible to adjust the CPU voltage 1v at a time till 1.390 and the next increment will be 1.400, so i can't get 1.395 if i wanted to, so I adjust CPU VDD from 1.325 to 1.350 and from there onwards i can increase 1v at a time to 1.395, for example.

So...I wonder is it safe to play around with CPU VDD for my purpose, from my description above, I assume that's what they're there for, to get a precise voltage, I may be wrong?...


----------



## c49

Everything in my BIOS is at stock speeds (RAM is DDR2 1066 @ 5-6-6-18, but the BIOS automatically sets it to DDR2 800 @ 5-5-5-15 so I just have it at auto while I'm testing it), with Cool'n'Quiet and C1E disabled. Vcore constantly fluctuates between 1.384 and 1.412 in CPUz, and any amount of overclocking even at stock voltages will cause crashes during bootup and it won't run any game. I have my GPU overclocked pretty heftily right now (but it's stable), will that cause my CPU to become unstable? I'm too lazy to give it a try and jack around with BIOS right now, so I just figured I would ask here :/


----------



## Bartmasta

When I have some free time I'm gonna do an experiment with temperatures.

I will try running 3.7 GHz at 1.5 V first with my normal temps which gets me a BSOD and then with lower ambient temps. If I don't bsod with the latter method it means my cooler is definitely holding me back.


----------



## whe3ls

you could lap your chip


----------



## Bartmasta

screw that


----------



## Assmar

High, this if my first post, second overclock. Motherboard sucks, and bios is confusing, so I'm OCing through Overdrive. No options for changing anything other than multiplier. I also don't want to change voltage. I'll keep that at stock, thanks.
Core Clock: 3400
Bus: 200 x17
RAM: 800
HT Link: 2000Mhz
Mobo: ECS A780GM-A
Chipset: 780G
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX-2

Wonder twins, validate!


----------



## jadawgis732

something weird going on. all fans at low result in better temps than all @ high. 2 in antec tricool 120mm on the front. 1 of the same going out on the back. thermaltake v1 set to low. weeeeeird, i think my negative pressure cant keep up with my positive. I just bought a infrared thermometer. cool toy.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


When I have some free time I'm gonna do an experiment with temperatures.

I will try running 3.7 GHz at 1.5 V first with my normal temps which gets me a BSOD and then with lower ambient temps. If I don't bsod with the latter method it means my cooler is definitely holding me back.


these chips are definitely heat affectionate. as i can prime 4h+ 2 weeks ago when it was still sorta cool here, but since it had reached 70-80highs and all, itd failed within 30mins. which is why i finally downclock to 3.6/7ish with 1.475 atm. with temps barely touching 30 average usage and 40-45 while priming.


----------



## sonenelson

I have also noticed my chip doesn't like any stress when core temp is above 50-55-60c or so. haven't recorded exact temps


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonenelson* 
I have also noticed my chip doesn't like any stress when core temp is above 50-55-60c or so. haven't recorded exact temps

Your chip is hitting 60C?!? A Scythe Mugen 2 shouldn't do that.


----------



## sonenelson

mugen 2 is in-route. i jumped the gun putting it in my sig, it will be installed thursday. stock cooler hits 60c under stress while experimenting with OCs


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Okay here's mine :
- Clock Speed : 3.4GHz
- Bus xMulti : 200 x 17
- RAM Speed : 667MHz
- Vcore : 1.325V
- HT Link : 1600MHz
- Motherboard : Biostar TA790GX 128M
- Chipset : 790GX
- CPU Cooling : OCZ Vendetta 2

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=564875

My current record is 3.78GHz @1.45V stable. I manage to hit 3.8GHz but I haven't tested the stability.
I use 3.4GHz because it is currently the fastest I can reach without increasing Vcore. I just don't feel comfortable to over voltage the CPU for daily usage.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


stable I presume? Water cooling, no wonder


Of couese its stable. I have been folding for about 48 hours stable and prime95 stable also. I was doing some overclocking the other night and hit 3.86 but was not too stable @ 1.55V (Prime95 failed but no BSD) I could probalby get it stable with more volts but no need to push the chip when .05Ghz really doesnt make that much difference in every day computing. I can suicide run my chip but I kinda like having a good comp and not have to use my 939 system for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## mastertrixter

noticed someone is updating, add me to 4th core unlocked list please


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadawgis732* 











Were did you get that temp monitor and what does it measure?


----------



## Da5id

^ i'm pretty sure its just ambient temp.


----------



## Bartmasta

Ambient temps matter a lot










vs


----------



## QLDguy1

Add me to the list!









- Clock Speed - 3645.11MHz
- Bus xMulti - 202.51 x 18
- RAM Speed - 810Mhz
- Vcore - 1.408v
- NB - 2025MHz
- HT Link - 2025MHz
- Motherboard - Foxconn A7DA-S
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek Dark Knight

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565533


----------



## spidermohmd1

should i get a Sunbeam CCF or ASUS Silent Knight II or Asus Silent Square Evo ? i have a Gigabyte MA770-UD3 and a x3 720 @ 3.0 Stock cooler and made a test with OCCT for 8 hours and MAx Rec. Temp . was 49 .... i really wana Get the Last OF my processor when i get the cooler and wana reach 3.8 - 4.0 .. Notice .... i live in Egypt so all the Asus Processor Mentioned Above is Available in my country except the Sunbeam i can get it from US but it will Cost me alot ... so the 3 coolers will cost me same .. so if u are gonna suggest another cooler than mentioned above it must be in the price range of the SunBeam 30$ MAX cause when it come to Egypt i Will likly pay 80$-100$ and i wish that the processor u choose is light weight and not heave cause of the shipping will cost me more ....


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


should i get a Sunbeam CCF or ASUS Silent Knight II or Asus Silent Square Evo ? i have a Gigabyte MA770-UD3 and a x3 720 @ 3.0 Stock cooler and made a test with OCCT for 8 hours and MAx Rec. Temp . was 49 .... i really wana Get the Last OF my processor when i get the cooler and wana reach 3.8 - 4.0 .. Notice .... i live in Egypt so all the Asus Processor Mentioned Above is Available in my country except the Sunbeam i can get it from US but it will Cost me alot ... so the 3 coolers will cost me same .. so if u are gonna suggest another cooler than mentioned above it must be in the price range of the SunBeam 30$ MAX cause when it come to Egypt i Will likly pay 80$-100$ and i wish that the processor u choose is light weight and not heave cause of the shipping will cost me more ....


Xigmatek S1283. You may notice a large amount of people have them (including me), this because it is very effective at cooling and much easier to mount than the Sunbeam. The Xigmatek is also quite light and will blow away those Asus coolers. If its possible for you to get one in Egypt it would be a good choice. Also how much would be a Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120 compared to the others? As far as i know ambient temps in Egypt can be quite warm so i wouldnt aim for 3.8 - 4.0GHz, i would aim for 3.6 - 3.7GHz.


----------



## Bartmasta

You need leet temps for 3.9 GHz like WC or a true with decent ambient temps


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Xigmatek S1283. You may notice a large amount of people have them (including me), this because it is very effective at cooling and much easier to mount than the Sunbeam. The Xigmatek is also quite light and will blow away those Asus coolers. If its possible for you to get one in Egypt it would be a good choice. Also how much would be a Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120 compared to the others? As far as i know ambient temps in Egypt can be quite warm so i wouldnt aim for 3.8 - 4.0GHz, i would aim for 3.6 - 3.7GHz.

thanx for the reply but i see that the Sunbeam have 90 CFM and the Xigatek have 56.3 CFM ... i think there is big difference ... and about the thermal take it is deactivated item in newegg and besides ... i think it is kind of old cooler


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
You need leet temps for 3.9 GHz like WC or a true with decent ambient temps

i ran OCCT for 8 hours when my processor was overclocked @ 3.0 with stock cooler and max rec. temp. was 49 ... i think that is a hell of a good chip i have here


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
i ran OCCT for 8 hours when my processor was overclocked @ 3.0 with stock cooler and max rec. temp. was 49 ... i think that is a hell of a good chip i have here

A lot of users here have over 3.6 GHz and around 45'c load. I've got 3625 MHz and ~50'C load.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


A lot of users here have over 3.6 GHz and around 45'c load. I've got 3625 MHz and ~50'C load.


did u read " Stock Cooler " ?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


thanx for the reply but i see that the Sunbeam have 90 CFM and the Xigatek have 56.3 CFM ... i think there is big difference ... and about the thermal take it is deactivated item in newegg and besides ... i think it is kind of old cooler


So the Sunbeam has a more powerful fan, that just makes more noise. the xigmatek is cheapier (atleast it is here) and just as effective with a lower CFM fan. It's a Thermalright and its almost the most you can do with air, as mentioned above the TRUE will beat any sunbeam hands down.

I dont feel 3GHz is that special with the stock cooler. The temp sensors a only rough estimates as some can be off by 7'c.

Heres what i get with my Xigmatek:


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


did u read " Stock Cooler " ?


yeah


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


So the Sunbeam has a more powerful fan, that just makes more noise. the xigmatek is cheapier (atleast it is here) and just as effective with a lower CFM fan. It's a Thermalright and its almost the most you can do with air, as mentioned above the TRUE will beat any sunbeam hands down.

I dont feel 3GHz is that special with the stock cooler. The temp sensors a only rough estimates as some can be off by 7'c.


dude the True is Deactivated in NewEgg and it is kinda old ... is there a place that still sells it .....and the Sunbeam is cheaper ... and what is special about sunbeam is that it have a TX-2 with no extra cost .... i think it is the best offer available to me ...but can u tell me which is more powerful .. the ASUS Silent square Evo or the Silent knight II ?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


dude the True is Deactivated in NewEgg and it is kinda old ... is there a place that still sells it .....and the Sunbeam is cheaper ... and what is special about sunbeam is that it have a TX-2 with no extra cost .... i think it is the best offer available to me ...but can u tell me which is more powerful .. the ASUS Silent square Evo or the Silent knight II ?


Prolimatech Megahalem is currently the "king" of air cooling.
The sunbeam, xigmatek and TRUE can be picked up here for good prices. I would think the Silent knight II is better but still rubbish.


----------



## LethalRise750

Ok, So I decided to try some FSB with Multiplier Overclocking rather then straight multiplier. I managed to pull off 3.96GHz and passed OCCT LinPack Test.

- Clock Speed: 3966.5Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 226.65 x 17.5
- RAM: Speed 906mhz
- Vcore: 1.47V
- HT Link: 2266.6Mhz
- Motherboard: Foxconn Destroyer
- Chipset: nForce 780a
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight










CPU-Z Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565755

I forgot to take a screenshot of Linpack after it finished lol...So I have to re-run it, but I'll be posting it later on!


----------



## Bartmasta

omg do want


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Ok, So I decided to try some FSB with Multiplier Overclocking rather then straight multiplier. I managed to pull off 3.96GHz and passed OCCT LinPack Test.

- Clock Speed: 3966.5Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 226.65 x 17.5
- RAM: Speed 906mhz
- Vcore: 1.47V
- HT Link: 2266.6Mhz
- Motherboard: Foxconn Destroyer
- Chipset: nForce 780a
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight










CPU-Z Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565755

I forgot to take a screenshot of Linpack after it finished lol...So I have to re-run it, but I'll be posting it later on!

Whats your NB running at?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willhemmens* 
whats your nb running at?

2266.7


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
So the Sunbeam has a more powerful fan, that just makes more noise. the xigmatek is cheapier (atleast it is here) and just as effective with a lower CFM fan. It's a Thermalright and its almost the most you can do with air, as mentioned above the TRUE will beat any sunbeam hands down.

I dont feel 3GHz is that special with the stock cooler. The temp sensors a only rough estimates as some can be off by 7'c.

Heres what i get with my Xigmatek:

Are those your 24/7 settings? Lot of vcore for daily use. And big change at vcore under stress and idle.. but if you go stable with that, then it's ok.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Are those your 24/7 settings? Lot of vcore for daily use. And big change at vcore under stress and idle.. but if you go stable with that, then it's ok.


Nah, most of the time i run at 3.6 with 1.425v. Yes that is alot of Vcore i was just testing how hot it would get with alot of Vcore. The Vcore change is large, i agree and thats caused by rubbish mobo and low watt PSU







.


----------



## Bartmasta

Will,

What were your ambient temps for the OCCT test that you ran

What's with the vdroop, my CPU doesn't do that


----------



## Asmola

There's a good cooler comparison! Sunbeam and Scythe Mugen 2 seem's to be the best coolers there are at the moment.
That Xigmatek Red Scorpion is the same as S1283.. only different cooler i think?
Red Scorpion: 61.375 CFM, Regular 1283: 56.3 CFM, Dark Knight: 89.45 CFM.









Because Xigmatek Thor's Hammer and Thermalright True Black doesn't include
fan, with those they used Noctua NF-P12-fan..


----------



## LethalRise750

Personally I wouldn't buy a Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer, After breaking the AM2+ Socket Clasp by merely trying to normally install it I'm kind of against it lol


----------



## Bartmasta

I tried running 3750 instead of 3625 with 7'C lower idle temps and raising voltage to 1.475 and I still got BSOD

:/


----------



## cmatt099

Hello i just recently bought a new MB and memory. The motherboard is a Gigabyte 790xt-ud4p and the memory is OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 here:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227286The thing is i have had horrible stability problems with overclocking over 3.4 Mhz and I think the memory may be my problem. i get lockups when i put memory at max speed. I was wondering if anyone else was having problems overclocking with this board.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmatt099* 
Hello i just recently bought a new MB and memory. The motherboard is a Gigabyte 790xt-ud4p and the memory is OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 here:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227286The thing is i have had horrible stability problems with overclocking over 3.4 Mhz and I think the memory may be my problem. i get lockups when i put memory at max speed. I was wondering if anyone else was having problems overclocking with this board.

Hmm.. processor itself only support's max 1333MHz..
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ProductID=3010
and go to memory support list.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Nah, most of the time i run at 3.6 with 1.425v. Yes that is alot of Vcore i was just testing how hot it would get with alot of Vcore. The Vcore change is large, i agree and thats caused by rubbish mobo and low watt PSU







.

Dont worry, i have a 780 chip too. Try to get extra cooling to your VRM's, it helped me a lot.


----------



## RawZ

Hi there,

Since i've not heard if anyone wants to take over the thread i will be giving this to Willhemmens since he did a great job when i was away and is the only one interested it seems. Hope this is ok with you all - I'm sure it will be as he is a great a
active member of the thread here.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
Dont worry, i have a 780 chip too. Try to get extra cooling to your VRM's, it helped me a lot.

If i turn off my pc and touch my mosfet's and VRM's they seem to be luke warm, thats after 1 hour of prime aswell, so i dont think thats the problem. My PSU only gives out 11.74v and my Psu is also getting quite old now, not hoping on upgrading for a while, but i do have a cheap 500w in the cupboard.









Seems RawZ has abit of a sale on his (next to new) parts, HERE!


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Hi there,

Since i've not heard if anyone wants to take over the thread i will be giving this to Willhemmens since he did a great job when i was away and is the only one interested it seems. Hope this is ok with you all - I'm sure it will be as he is a great a
active member of the thread here.

I totally agree with you, good to have this thread going on.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
There's a good cooler comparison! Sunbeam and Scythe Mugen 2 seem's to be the best coolers there are at the moment.
That Xigmatek Red Scorpion is the same as S1283.. only different cooler i think?
Red Scorpion: 61.375 CFM, Regular 1283: 56.3 CFM, Dark Knight: 89.45 CFM.

Because Xigmatek Thor's Hammer and Thermalright True Black doesn't include
fan, with those they used Noctua NF-P12-fan..

What Processor was this tested upon?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


What Processor was this tested upon?


Asus P5Q3 Deluxe and Intel [email protected]


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Asus P5Q3 Deluxe and Intel [email protected]


Would be nice to see this tested apon an AMD chip and see what the differences are.


----------



## Asmola

That one has older cooler's. Tested with Q6700.
Conclusion in this test was, Best price/effectiveness value (surprise), Xigmatek HDT-S1283.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I tried running 3750 instead of 3625 with 7'C lower idle temps and raising voltage to 1.475 and I still got BSOD

:/


bump


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Will,

What were your ambient temps for the OCCT test that you ran

What's with the vdroop, my CPU doesn't do that


Ambient temps of around 21'c i think this was recorded when i still had my Zalman though







.

Bartmasta, could it just be the limits of the chip? OR tried lowering HT or NB speeds right down to as low as possible.


----------



## Bartmasta

3625 is kinda poor









I can only do 3.8 for benching


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


3625 is kinda poor









I can only do 3.8 for benching


In 24/7 use are you really going to see a huge speed boost from 3.6 to 3.8GHz? For most things the speed of these things at stock will probably be fine.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm gonna try some multiplier only overclocking tomorrow and see if I can get 3.7 GHz stable and work from there


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


You need leet temps for 3.9 GHz like WC or a true with decent ambient temps


Or pure luck like me, I'd love to see what my chip would do with WC and better ambients...

The Prolimatech Optimus Prime (







) now has AM2/2+/3 retention brackets, for those interested. (Australian site)


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I'm gonna try some multiplier only overclocking tomorrow and see if I can get 3.7 GHz stable and work from there

heh, ive lowered my OC since its gettin warm here and i dont think a 140ish mhz drop will allow me to see any differenmces between 3.8 and 3.6, im at 3.66atm with 1.475. im shocked that yours wont budge no matter what. i would've returned that chip if i were you.


----------



## Bazuny

Add me please:

- Clock Speed: 3100Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 15.5
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz
- Vcore: 1.3v
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: Foxconn A7DA-S
- Chipset: 790Gx + SB750
- CPU Cooling: AMD Stock


----------



## Bazuny

Add me please:

- Clock Speed: 3100Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 15.5
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz
- Vcore: 1.3v
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: Foxconn A7DA-S
- Chipset: 790Gx + SB750
- CPU Cooling: AMD Stock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566017


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazuny*


Add me please:

- Clock Speed: 3100Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 15.5
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz
- Vcore: 1.3v
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: Foxconn A7DA-S
- Chipset: 790Gx + SB750
- CPU Cooling: AMD Stock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566017


You can use "Edit" button.


----------



## Willhemmens

Seems like loads of people have been wanting to join up lately. Once RawZ hands over to me i shall get on with updating!


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Seems like loads of people have been wanting to join up lately. Once RawZ hands over to me i shall get on with updating!


You have lot of searching for update, it's been long time when list was updatet last time, and there are lot of new post's!







But thanks for giving your time to keep this thread alive!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


heh, ive lowered my OC since its gettin warm here and i dont think a 140ish mhz drop will allow me to see any differenmces between 3.8 and 3.6, im at 3.66atm with 1.475. im shocked that yours wont budge no matter what. i would've returned that chip if i were you.










I'm not sure if it's my chip

It's a rather new batch. It needs like 1.45V for OCCT stable 3625 MHz though


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I'm not sure if it's my chip

It's a rather new batch. It needs like 1.45V for OCCT stable 3625 MHz though









My easy 3.8GHz processor seems to be falling apart, failing LinX after 21min at 3.6GHz with 1.5v and 32'c load temps. Somthings not right.







Could be RAM though, im looking at RawZ Balistix.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I'm not sure if it's my chip

It's a rather new batch. It needs like 1.45V for OCCT stable 3625 MHz though









Whats your batch numbers?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Whats your batch numbers?

Mines 0904


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I'm not sure if it's my chip

It's a rather new batch. It needs like 1.45V for OCCT stable 3625 MHz though










so our chips are the same mines, 0904, and it needs 1.475 jsut for 3668mhz, so its about right. anyone wanna trade??? lol


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


so our chips are the same mines, 0904, and it needs 1.475 jsut for 3668mhz, so its about right. anyone wanna trade??? lol


Mines 0904, Bartmasta Didnt reply.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


so our chips are the same mines, 0904, and it needs 1.475 jsut for 3668mhz, so its about right. anyone wanna trade??? lol


Mine needed 1.5v for about 3.6Ghz, but it went all the way up to 3.9Ghz without another voltage change.

It's prime95 stable for 1 full day, but I think the RAM OC isn't fully stable, I can get about a week uptime while folding 24/7 on all 3 cores (two Linux SMP in VMWare) and on the GPU, then I get a BSOD. I think its the RAM though, I overclocked the timings to CL4-4-4-12 from 5-5-5-15, might try to get 3-4-3-10 if I can







.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondaguy*


whats your batch numbers?


caczc ac 0906fpmw

sorry for the long reply i fell asleep lol


----------



## JMT668

what you guys think?

2X2GB OCZ Blades 1066Mhz

MA-790X-UD4P

720BE

Coming soon!

also what cooler would you guys recommend?


----------



## tweakboy

Very nice club, I think these CPU's are good up to 3.6ghz after that its a hard job. My friend had same CPU and mobo, ana ran into problems, Until we fixed it.

It' not a hardware issue, Its uncle billy new OS getting happy again! sighs


----------



## mastertrixter

jmt688- the xiggy dark knight and the s1283 are both very good coolers

tweakboy- these chips do 3.6 easy and several people have them to 3.8 without too much problem


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


what you guys think?

also what cooler would you guys recommend?


lots of HSF talk in the last couple of pages


----------



## Notorious

i've tried 3.6GHz with NB up to 2600, voltage:

CPU VDD=1.400 
CPU Voltage=1.516V 
CPU-NB VDD=1.400
CPU-NB=1.400
ND=1.300

Not sure if I need those NB settings though, it was mentioned that it need to be bumped it up when overclocking CPU to avoid bottlenecking, hmm. The last settings before this was a lower CPU Voltage of around 1.506, BSOD after 3 hours on prime95.

So with the settings above I manage to get prime95 running for around 10 hours then I got BSOD, some people say that's good enough, some say atleast 12 hours, I guess I won't be using the CPU 100% for that long anyway, but to know there's a problem somewhere bothers me :|

Anyway people say around the 10 hour point of prime95 it is usually a test of large data like 3k-4k stuff which uses the memory alot, so the memory could also be the culprit here. So far I did test my RAM with memtest but only 1 successful past, i'm not sure about memtest this time since it didn't actually detect my RAM being 1333 (666MHz) but detected somethin lower like 584MHz and some other number I can't remember I don't really know why, since CPU-Z detected 666MHz and BIOS shows 1333, maybe some problem with memtest..

I've tried CPU overclocking of 3.5 and 3.6, the most i get is always around 10 hours before it BSOD, I will try to bump the vcore a notch to see if it passes 10 hours..and maybe test the RAM longer with memtest, RAm are all in auto setting...maybe I should manually do the settings...hmm, temperature is ok, not over 45Â°C on load

But maybe you pros here can catch something here, btw, all my BSOD has the same error message, *MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION*, maybe that's a hint for you guys


----------



## elito

psssh you should've never had let it ran for 10, shouldve stopped it at 7-8 and you would've thought "STABLE!" then you wouldnt have to worry about this now. but 10 hours id say. WHO GIVES! so just leave it and let it be.


----------



## Notorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
psssh you should've never had let it ran for 10, shouldve stopped it at 7-8 and you would've thought "STABLE!" then you wouldnt have to worry about this now. but 10 hours id say. WHO GIVES! so just leave it and let it be.

HAHA yea...I think i'll agree with you on that one, i'll just called it stable after 7-8 hours, well...you learn as you go along, how noob of me to go 24 hours on my previous CPU long time ago









Thanks for your input elito


----------



## V12

19x200 1.488VDDC 2000HTT


----------



## V12

Please update my RANK:

3800Mhz
200x19
800Mhz
1.488 VDDC vcore
2000Mhz HTT
Foxconn A7DA-S AM3 bios
790GX + SB750
Xigmatek S1284EE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566720

Thank you


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *V12*


Please update my RANK:

3800Mhz
200x19
800Mhz
1.488 VDDC vcore
2000Mhz HTT
Foxconn A7DA-S AM3 bios
790GX + SB750
Xigmatek S1284EE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566720

Thank you


Updates soon, hopefully.


----------



## HondaGuy

These New(HEKA) Tri 0905FPMW Overclock like s**t


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


These New(HEKA) Tri 0905FPMW Overclock like s**t


Raise the voltage abit









*** is your wallpaper?






























Having all that ram can limit overclocks.


----------



## HondaGuy

I have raised volts, and I know about the ram, but seems to work with my 955.. Yes that is my wallpaper


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


I have raised volts, and I know about the ram, but seems to work with my 955.. Yes that is my wallpaper


Yeah shouldnt limit it to much.

Where did you get all these Processors from?


----------



## elito

i dont see how it oc's like "S**t"? 3.3 on stock isn't so bad, what were u expecting? and if you ARE populating all 4 dimms it does put a heavier load on the IMC and ofcourse you knew that, and liek always, everychip performs differenltly, so w/e config worked with ur 955 may differ with the 720.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


i dont see how it oc's like "S**t"? 3.3 on stock isn't so bad, what were u expecting? and if you ARE populating all 4 dimms it does put a heavier load on the IMC and ofcourse you knew that, and liek always, everychip performs differenltly, so w/e config worked with ur 955 may differ with the 720.


Cant tell you where I got them from., shhhhh.... all others that I have seen are all Deneb, this one I got is a Heka


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Cant tell you where I got them from., shhhhh.... all others that I have seen are all Deneb, this one I got is a Heka



heka IS deneb, heka was the name for the 720, deneb is the core concept its based-off of. or the other way around. mine used to be read as deneb, using newest cpu1.51 it reads heka now. other softwares like occt was reading it as heka since day when i got my rig tho. this is the same scenario as with the 939 optys, DENMARK OR TOLEDO!? whereas its teh same damn chip. just rebranded for marketing purposes.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Cant tell you where I got them from., shhhhh.... all others that I have seen are all Deneb, this one I got is a Heka


Deneb is the name of the cores in side and all the silicone and Heka is the code name for it


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Deneb is the name of the cores in side and all the silicone and Heka is the code name for it










ah so i was right. lawls and i thought the only thing i knew about amd was oc'ing their chips. ahahahah


----------



## RawZ

Hi there!

Speaking to some mods, will have the thread sorted in no time and ready to update. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JMT668

what cooler would i be best with?


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
what cooler would i be best with?

Theres many options. I've been through 3 with the 720. Xig S1283, Noctua NF-U12P & the Coolermaster V8. All got me stable and cool at 3.8Ghz when i had the 720.

Also look at the TRUE, Titan Fenrir, Sunbeam Core-Contact, Scythe Mugen 2 & OCZ Vendetta 2 to name just a few. All have the same cooling performance pretty much - perhaps 2.C difference in it. Down to personal choice mate.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Theres many options. I've been through 3 with the 720. Xig S1283, Noctua NF-U12P & the Coolermaster V8. All got me stable and cool at 3.8Ghz when i had the 720.

Also look at the TRUE, Titan Fenrir, Sunbeam Core-Contact, Scythe Mugen 2 & OCZ Vendetta 2 to name just a few. All have the same cooling performance pretty much - perhaps 2.C difference in it. Down to personal choice mate.

The main difference's are price thats all really.

BTW: Prolimatech now sell the AMD bracket for the Megahalem.


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
The main difference's are price thats all really.

BTW: Prolimatech now sell the AMD bracket for the Megahalem.









Nice - so tempted to swap it for my V8









Yea for the price, i'd go Xiggy S1283.


----------



## RawZ

Thread will be updated in a few days or so and ownership transfered to Willhemmens too.

Also this thread will be stickied! Good news ay!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Thread will be updated in a few days or so and ownership transfered to Willhemmens too.

Also this thread will be stickied! Good news ay!









NICE!! Want to send me the excel doc?


----------



## JMT668

think is i have a aerocool xtrme engine case i done sure the big ones will fit. what is a decent medium sized cooler?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
think is i have a aerocool xtrme engine case i done sure the big ones will fit. what is a decent medium sized cooler?

I think your Big Typhoon with a decent fan and lap will be just as good as most.


----------



## JMT668

its realy old and a socket 478 fitment though?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
its realy old and a socket 478 fitment though?

oh, wasnt sure which you had. Is it like the one in this Thread? LINK


----------



## Willhemmens

Just waiting to be able to edit front page now with updates.


----------



## Bartmasta

I might be doing some high end SPI runs today or tomorrow depending on how lazy I am with the xp installation


----------



## nirianto

I'm having issues with my temp reading. Everest shows 45C load while HWmonitor shows 36C load. Which one to trust?


----------



## Assmar

try core temp for the third opinion. Make sure you're looking at the temperature of the Phenom II 920, and not under something else. They should have three cores in a row with your CPU temps.


----------



## Bazuny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
You can use "Edit" button.

sorry bud i posted that as the forum was having issues and it hadnt loaded the next page yet so i pasted The link and pressed post again









please dont kill me


----------



## TheMikeMiller

Man it's been a while since I could post. Comcast suspended my account for "using too much internet." DSL installation still isn't done. Been a frustrating 3 weeks.

Thank you to RawZ for starting and updating this thread!

All that extra time has let me get my rig together. I now have the watercooling blocks installed with tubing. Case is modded for the lines and I'm ready to leak test. Decided to go evaporative cooling as this chip seems to like the cold. Depending on how loud the bong is, I may switch to a radiator. Should be able to update around Wednesday. Rig is updated in my sig now.


----------



## nirianto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Assmar* 
try core temp for the third opinion. Make sure you're looking at the temperature of the Phenom II 920, and not under something else. They should have three cores in a row with your CPU temps.

I did try coretemp. Its showing as 35C load as well but its only showing 2 cores instead of 3. I have the latest coretemp edition too.


----------



## GJRaksmey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


I did try coretemp. Its showing as 35C load as well but its only showing 2 cores instead of 3. I have the latest coretemp edition too.


Are you using Coretemp version 0.99.5? 0.99.4 only shows 2 cores.

Also make sure to add 10c to 15c to your temperature because the sensors on these processors are flawed.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys is it normal that I'm getting lots of overvoltage? Like for example when I had my vcore set to 1.55V in bios, I checked the PC health status section and it showed my vcore at 1.65V. Right now I've got my voltage at 1.45V but in cpu-z it says 1.488-1.5V when I'm just listening to music and browsing the interwebz. During full load it hits 1.56V


----------



## Da5id

With my asrock i have to undervolt .2v's to get correct voltages. So when i run 'stock' I set it to 1.30v to get 1.32v. Ive seen other boards that the bios is off from what is really being put out. Prior to getting the heatsinks for the VRM i was getting upwards of .8v fluctuation on full loads. Now that ive got the heat sinks it never will go above .4v of the set vcore in full load.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hmm so what I can do to stop this


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hmm so what I can do to stop this

stress test for a bit, then open the side panel and make sure to ground yourself good and lightly touch the VRM's to see if they are hot. If not then i wouldnt bother, if they are then buy some vga ram heat sinks and put them on the VRM's. Always be careful when touching the mobo, especially when its on. Wash your hands prior to doing this to get off any oils.

GL


----------



## Bartmasta

where exactly are the VRMs are what do they look like


----------



## Da5id

Sorry my tracing with the mouse isnt very steady.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Hey guys is it normal that I'm getting lots of overvoltage? Like for example when I had my vcore set to 1.55V in bios, I checked the PC health status section and it showed my vcore at 1.65V. Right now I've got my voltage at 1.45V but in cpu-z it says 1.488-1.5V when I'm just listening to music and browsing the interwebz. During full load it hits 1.56V


looks like you got cpu VID on a certain %. thats why its pumping extra volts. or cpu SPECIAL vid.


----------



## Bartmasta

I've got CPU NB @ 0.025V higher than stock, could that be it?


----------



## Bartmasta

yeah they're rather hot i couldnt touch them for longer than a second


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
yeah they're rather hot i couldnt touch them for longer than a second

That could very well be it then. Ram sinks should do the job i would think.
Mine only ever seem to get luke warm.


----------



## Bartmasta

Wait so how do I get them cooler


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Wait so how do I get them cooler

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0Card%20Memory


----------



## Bartmasta

Actually I think i was touching the cube things instead of the vrm's, they are called mosfets right?

Lemme try touching the vrms now

I touch the stuff left of the R60 labled stuff right


----------



## Brutuz

Yeah.


----------



## Notorious

- Clock Speed - 3612.74
- Bus xMulti - 212.5 x 17
- RAM Speed - 1416Mhz
- Vcore - 1.516v
- ND Freq - 2550
- HT Link - 2125.2
- Motherboard - MSI 790GX-G65
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Zalman 9700 NT

Got 3.612 from 1.516v


----------



## MijnWraak

- Clock Speed - 3794.0
- Bus xMulti - 271 x 14.0
- RAM Speed - 542Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- HT Link - 2168
- Motherboard - GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek [email protected]

anything over 3.8 becomes unstable. 3.79 is prime95 stable for 12 hours + game stable.


----------



## Willhemmens

Ok. I've added you to the list/spread sheet and as soon as i have permissions to do so i will upload the updates.







Ten days since last updates.


----------



## Asmola

I'm gonna buy 940BE from auction if i have lucky, now winning with 105€!







There are 10 of those so good change of getting one of them.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I'm gonna buy 940BE from auction if i have lucky, now winning with 105â‚¬!







There are 10 of those so good change of getting one of them.


Im going to wait from the Super clocking 955BE to drop in price abit first. Problem is i havnt got any really use out of my 720


----------



## fl0w3n

Im new here, and this is my new build. i absolutely LOVE it so far. even though i went through about 3 weeks of fumbling with settings because of BSoD instability only to find out it was an issue with my raid and win7/vista.

anyways onto the good stuff..
these are my results with stock AMD cooler (not even the one with copper)
also the vcore is on Auto still

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566652

once i replace my old zalman 9700nts with a 9900nts i will bump to 3.8 unless my friend goes through with trading me his spare danger den setup...in which case i'll be running dual radiators and shooting for the top of that list


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Im new here, and this is my new build. i absolutely LOVE it so far. even though i went through about 3 weeks of fumbling with settings because of BSoD instability only to find out it was an issue with my raid and win7/vista.

anyways onto the good stuff..
these are my results with stock AMD cooler (not even the one with copper)
also the vcore is on Auto still

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566652

once i replace my old zalman 9700nts with a 9900nts i will bump to 3.8 unless my friend goes through with trading me his spare danger den setup...in which case i'll be running dual radiators and shooting for the top of that list










Personally I wouldn't waste the money on the Zalman 9900, I'd just get a Xigmatek HDT-S1283V Dark Knight or CoolerMaster V8.


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Rawz, Duke and I have agreed to transfer the thread over to me.

Is this ok with all of you?

I will continue updating, helping and keeping this tread alive!

Thats all good mate


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Im new here, and this is my new build. i absolutely LOVE it so far. even though i went through about 3 weeks of fumbling with settings because of BSoD instability only to find out it was an issue with my raid and win7/vista.

anyways onto the good stuff..
these are my results with stock AMD cooler (not even the one with copper)
also the vcore is on Auto still

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566652

once i replace my old zalman 9700nts with a 9900nts i will bump to 3.8 unless my friend goes through with trading me his spare danger den setup...in which case i'll be running dual radiators and shooting for the top of that list










Take the vcore off auto and set it manually. You should need about 1.35-1.42v's at your clock. Fingers crossed for lower volts.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I'm gonna buy 940BE from auction if i have lucky, now winning with 105â‚¬!







There are 10 of those so good change of getting one of them.


That would be cool. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


That would be cool. Let us know how it goes.


I got/won one 940be for 110â‚¬!!!







Can't wait until it arrives! But you guys gotta read this.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...u,2280-10.html
Was it reasonable thing after all?


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I got/won one 940be for 110â‚¬!!!







Can't wait until it arrives! But you guys gotta read this.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...u,2280-10.html
Was it reasonable thing after all?










Give it a while and you will see the tide change to optimizing four cores in gaming. Plus your multitasking will be better. I would personally prefer the 940 over the 720 any day. It would also knock a lust for a full AM3 system down to nonexistant.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
Give it a while and you will see the tide change to optimizing four cores in gaming. Plus your multitasking will be better. I would personally prefer the 940 over the 720 any day. It would also knock a lust for a full AM3 system down to nonexistant.









Agreed, quads will eventually be the new duals, quads will be the standard.
Quads wont steal all the sales, just like duals havent stolen all the sales from single core's. Personally i dont think a 940 will be that much faster than the 720, atleast not enough to justify the cost. 955 On the other hand or the series after should just justify the costs involved. Anyway im sure im going to stick with my little 720 for atleast a few years, unless prices get crazy low on the latest quads.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Agreed, quads will eventually be the new duals, quads will be the standard.
Quads wont steal all the sales, just like duals havent stolen all the sales from single core's. Personally i dont think a 940 will be that much faster than the 720, atleast not enough to justify the cost. 955 On the other hand or the series after should just justify the costs involved. Anyway im sure im going to stick with my little 720 for atleast a few years, unless prices get crazy low on the latest quads.










110â‚¬ for 940, that cost generally over 180â‚¬ in finland so not a bad deal?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


110€ for 940, that cost generally over 180€ in finland so not a bad deal?










Not bad at all! I would be happy with that if had a need to upgrade.









The question is: You wont be leaving us will you?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Not bad at all! I would be happy with that if had a need to upgrade.









The question is: You wont be leaving us will you?









Won't leave this thread right away, don't worry, 50% of my oc knowledge came from here(This 720 is my first cpu overclock)!








I have no need to upgrade but price was so fine so i wanna see how 940 works with my system!







I'm sure i can sell either one of these (which one i ever going to keep) for the same 110â‚¬ price, that's for sure so this is kind of "benchmark" which one works better for me!


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Take the vcore off auto and set it manually. You should need about 1.35-1.42v's at your clock. Fingers crossed for lower volts.


for auto it sets it to 1.408 where im at now. is that not chill?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*

Personally I wouldn't waste the money on the Zalman 9900, I'd just get a Xigmatek HDT-S1283V Dark Knight or CoolerMaster V8.


hmm, the Xigmatek dark knight looks good...but i want a CPU cooler that has air flow from the front to the back of my case not up-down. Otherwise i would just use my old zalman 9700nts in the up-down orientation.

watercooling would be real nice though..


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Agreed, quads will eventually be the new duals, quads will be the standard.
Quads wont steal all the sales, just like duals havent stolen all the sales from single core's. Personally i dont think a 940 will be that much faster than the 720, atleast not enough to justify the cost. 955 On the other hand or the series after should just justify the costs involved. Anyway im sure im going to stick with my little 720 for atleast a few years, unless prices get crazy low on the latest quads.











my buddy is getting a phenom II x4 soon and going to 4.0 with it, when he does and we get our systems together i'll let you know how it compares


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Agreed, quads will eventually be the new duals, quads will be the standard.
Quads wont steal all the sales, just like duals havent stolen all the sales from single core's. Personally i dont think a 940 will be that much faster than the 720, atleast not enough to justify the cost. 955 On the other hand or the series after should just justify the costs involved. Anyway im sure im going to stick with my little 720 for atleast a few years, unless prices get crazy low on the latest quads.










TBH, my new 955 is pretty much the same as the 720 i had in gaming - i get roughly 2-3 fps more thats all. Video editing however is much quicker obviously.

An update on my new 955 - i can hit 3.8Ghz stable (same as my 720). However i couldn't boot in with 3.9Ghz with the 720, but can with the 955. With the 955 i can boot in at 3.98Ghz or something, but its not stable on OCCT. I'm sure with better cooling and a better mobo, i'd hit 4Ghz.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
for auto it sets it to 1.408 where im at now. is that not chill?

hmm, the Xigmatek dark knight looks good...but i want a CPU cooler that has air flow from the front to the back of my case not up-down. Otherwise i would just use my old zalman 9700nts in the up-down orientation.

watercooling would be real nice though..

Thats fine, but you may want to see if you can go lower than that by manually setting.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Thats fine, but you may want to see if you can go lower than that by manually setting.


oh i thought you were implying i should be higher haha.

my biggest issue right now is i have to deal with nvraid driver issues with windows 7









i was wondering if since these chips have the on die mmu that handles both ddr2 and ddr3 instruction, if its possible that the ddr3 controller could manage highly clocked ddr2?


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


oh i thought you were implying i should be higher haha.

my biggest issue right now is i have to deal with nvraid driver issues with windows 7









i was wondering if since these chips have the on die mmu that handles both ddr2 and ddr3 instruction, if its possible that the ddr3 controller could manage highly clocked ddr2?


It distinguishes the difference between ddr2 and ddr3. Why not just run tight timings with a fair clock? Spare your ram the higher volts/heat. If you want bandwidth you should go full AM3 and DDR3.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


It distinguishes the difference between ddr2 and ddr3. Why not just run tight timings with a fair clock? Spare your ram the higher volts/heat. If you want bandwidth you should go full AM3 and DDR3.


Im at 3:8 551MHz, 5-5-5-15-22, 2.1v 
i tried reaching my 3.5GHz OC by way of 1:2, and reached about 501MHz ram at 2.1v and 5-4-4-4-13-22, but i got much much worse benchmarks (marginaly better, if at all, than stock)

P.S. sorry to side track but do you have your Xigmatek mounted so as the fans are blowing in a up/down fashion or front/back fashion?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


TBH, my new 955 is pretty much the same as the 720 i had in gaming - i get roughly 2-3 fps more thats all. Video editing however is much quicker obviously.

An update on my new 955 - i can hit 3.8Ghz stable (same as my 720). However i couldn't boot in with 3.9Ghz with the 720, but can with the 955. With the 955 i can boot in at 3.98Ghz or something, but its not stable on OCCT. I'm sure with better cooling and a better mobo, i'd hit 4Ghz.


Posted at 1:40 in the morning??

What kind of voltages we talking for the 955?


----------



## fireedo

guys....I know this will be consider to insane....but I just got some money and with that I can do upgrade to the intel i7 920+mobo+ram (3Gb) so I just want to hear some advice here since my phenom II 720BE can run stable @ 3757 mhz with nice cool temp
is it WORTH??? actually I just like to play MAME, watching movies, browse the internet and rarely playing some up2date PC games
My friend here suggest me to upgrade my LCD monitor to at least 22" ....so? any advice or another idea?


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Posted at 1:40 in the morning??

What kind of voltages we talking for the 955?

I'm at 1.44v with 3.7Ghz. 3.8Ghz needs 1.5v to be stable. However you gotta remember my board cost Â£40 new and so i'm sure better mobo's with the 770/780/790 could stable this with lower voltages.


----------



## The Duke

Congrats to Willhemmens, the new owner of this thread!








A big THANKS to RawZ for all the fine work he did on creating and maintaining it too









As of today, RawZ has handed over the thread to Willhemmens.

Also, a long over due add to the *Sticky* for *"**AMD CPUs Current Tech Essentials" 
*


----------



## RawZ

Cheers Duke









And congrats to Willhemmens! I know you'll do a cracking job


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Cheers Duke









And congrats to Willhemmens! I know you'll do a cracking job










Thank you!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fireedo*


guys....I know this will be consider to insane....but I just got some money and with that I can do upgrade to the intel i7 920+mobo+ram (3Gb) so I just want to hear some advice here since my phenom II 720BE can run stable @ 3757 mhz with nice cool temp
is it WORTH??? actually I just like to play MAME, watching movies, browse the internet and rarely playing some up2date PC games
My friend here suggest me to upgrade my LCD monitor to at least 22" ....so? any advice or another idea?


if that's all you do, no. unless u want 2 high end suystems side by side for fun then yes.


----------



## sxulocktor

i would like to know which are the true possibilities of unlocking a 720be to a x4 with an ACC compatible mobo


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sxulocktor*


i would like to know which are the true possibilities of unlocking a 720be to a x4 with an ACC compatible mobo


Quite low but a large amount of people have done it now.
Amd are telling the motherboard makers to stop releasing boises that enable you to unlock the forth core now, most boards with the correct South bridge should enable it, but its not always stable.


----------



## RawZ

Nice update +rep Will.


----------



## videoman5

The name is videoman, not videomang.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Im at 3:8 551MHz, 5-5-5-15-22, 2.1v 
i tried reaching my 3.5GHz OC by way of 1:2, and reached about 501MHz ram at 2.1v and 5-4-4-4-13-22, but i got much much worse benchmarks (marginaly better, if at all, than stock)

P.S. sorry to side track but do you have your Xigmatek mounted so as the fans are blowing in a up/down fashion or front/back fashion?


Hmm thats odd. I ran 5-5-5-15-20 @ 550MHz(3:8) then tested it against 5-4-4-11-16 @ 480MHz(1:2) and got better benchies at 1:2. Id go with which ever gives you the best results. My xiggy exhausts upward and out to the two top case exhaust fans.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Hmm thats odd. I ran 5-5-5-15-20 @ 550MHz(3:8) then tested it against 5-4-4-11-16 @ 480MHz(1:2) and got better benchies at 1:2. Id go with which ever gives you the best results. My xiggy exhausts upward and out to the two top case exhaust fans.



once i find a stable nvraid driver for win7/vista that wont BSoD me under gaming ill start trying different OC approaches again, but for now i wana figure out my other stability issue.

hmm that wouldnt work in my current case, i dont wana exhaust straigt into my PSU intake and make that thing work harder.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


once i find a stable nvraid driver for win7/vista that wont BSoD me under gaming ill start trying different OC approaches again, but for now i wana figure out my other stability issue.

hmm that wouldnt work in my current case, i dont wana exhaust straigt into my PSU intake and make that thing work harder.


You have the CM 590, right? Or, is there another one called centurion? If so just exhaust that hot air out the top, works great.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


The name is videoman, not videomang.










Sorry, my mistake. Would you check all your other info is correct?

*Updated!*

I'm getting some Ballistix Tracers 533Mhz at 5-5-5-15 and 2.0v.
I will see how they OC, provided they fit under my Xigmatek














.

This thread is the 12th most viewed in AMD cpu's, 46,260.


----------



## Willhemmens

Anyone got a changes in mobo or cooler since they last updated their overclock?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Anyone got a changes in mobo or cooler since they last updated their overclock?


i only wish..when that happens, i'll become a MAD intel oc'er tho.


----------



## sonenelson

I have been overclocking like crazy trying to get the best bench marks i can since i got my mugen 2 not sure where to post pics might make a thread. with IGP i've a got a 3dmark06 score of 2650(sad i know but i think pretty good for IGP) I have been playing halo 2 at med graphics setting 1900x1280 on my 42" home theater system. I forgot how much fun that game was and know I'm playing microsoft games with my PS3 sixaxis! I may never go back to consoles.

i hope to have my OC- stable around 3750-3850 and cpuz'd in the next day or so.

Also the Mugen 2 droped my temps from
idle-44 load-BSOD to idle-26 load max-35 but that was before i upped the OC. and I'm certain I need to re-seat/re-TIM things.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


I have been overclocking like crazy trying to get the best bench marks i can since i got my mugen 2 not sure where to post pics might make a thread. with IGP i've a got a 3dmark06 score of 2650(sad i know but i think pretty good for IGP) I have been playing halo 2 at med graphics setting 1900x1280 on my 42" home theater system. I forgot how much fun that game was and know I'm playing microsoft games with my PS3 sixaxis! I may never go back to consoles.

i hope to have my OC- stable around 3750-3850 and cpuz'd in the next day or so.

Also the Mugen 2 droped my temps from 
idle-44 load-BSOD to idle-26 load max-35 but that was before i upped the OC. and I'm certain I need to re-seat/re-TIM things.


5000 Series graphics cards


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonenelson*


I have been overclocking like crazy trying to get the best bench marks i can since i got my mugen 2 not sure where to post pics might make a thread. with IGP i've a got a 3dmark06 score of 2650(sad i know but i think pretty good for IGP) I have been playing halo 2 at med graphics setting 1900x1280 on my 42" home theater system. I forgot how much fun that game was and know I'm playing microsoft games with my PS3 sixaxis! I may never go back to consoles.

i hope to have my OC- stable around 3750-3850 and cpuz'd in the next day or so.

Also the Mugen 2 droped my temps from 
idle-44 load-BSOD to idle-26 load max-35 but that was before i upped the OC. and I'm certain I need to re-seat/re-TIM things.


what were u using prior mugen 2? stock cooler? and yea, 3300IGP tops out @ roughly 3k at 3d06.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonenelson* 
I have been overclocking like crazy trying to get the best bench marks i can since i got my mugen 2 not sure where to post pics might make a thread. with IGP i've a got a 3dmark06 score of 2650(sad i know but i think pretty good for IGP) I have been playing halo 2 at med graphics setting 1900x1280 on my 42" home theater system. I forgot how much fun that game was and know I'm playing microsoft games with my PS3 sixaxis! I may never go back to consoles.

i hope to have my OC- stable around 3750-3850 and cpuz'd in the next day or so.

Also the Mugen 2 droped my temps from
idle-44 load-BSOD to idle-26 load max-35 but that was before i upped the OC. and I'm certain I need to re-seat/re-TIM things.

So that mugen seems to be treating you pretty good. Im curious if you could post some pictures up of it, because im wondering how much space it occupies in a midtower.


----------



## sonenelson

I'll edit this post with some pics by the end of the day... what's the html for the thumbnail bar?

@Elito... yea stock cooler before.

i'm hoping to get the 3300igp maxed but but i'm having trouble OC it can't get 999mhz to even post with my MOBO. at 900mhz now, going for 950 once i get everything else stable.


----------



## RawZ

Hi guys,

Bit of a request if anyone has them.

I'm looking for anyone who has a Coolermaster V8 and has got rid or thinking of getting rid of the stock fan as I'm after a load of them for a case mod in mind. Would be great if you can help me out!

Post here: http://www.overclock.net/wanted/5097...ns-wanted.html


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
You have the CM 590, right? Or, is there another one called centurion? If so just exhaust that hot air out the top, works great.

nope the old ghetto version of it with the two bars in the front on each side.
1x120mm front intake on the very bottom (no air across my hdds







) 1x120mm exit fan...thats it

ive contimplated modifying this case, but i just want a full tower. im going to get the HAF, and since im not running SLI ever im hoping im going to have very cool temps with not much occupying the case.


----------



## Willhemmens

The CM690 has 8 places for 120mm fans, and very low dust intake. Plenty of space inside full tower case's making them easy to work on. I really like the HAF, great looking case!


----------



## S3phro

Coolermaster are great, HAF 932 is the best case ive ever bought by far! Im still ironing out the kinks of my build, so far i think its a combo of my ram and psu holding me back.

If I overclock by multiplier I seem to hit a bottle neck if i up the voltage over 1.55, and if I go up using a comobo of fsb and multiplier the system eventually will just refuse to boot even to the bios. This leads me to believe that the ddr3 value ram I have at the moment doesn't like to be overclocked by much.

I do manage to get the ram to sit at 1500-1600 up from 1333, with a max of 0.2+ vdimm.

I'm pretty certain it's my psu thats limiting me, any thoughts? I can get to about 3877 fairly stable but as soon as I try to add more vcore the pc wont boot at all, i have to clear the cmos usually to get back in which makes me lean towards a combination of ram and the psu..

Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## elito

the haf is seriously an ugly case, it doesnt look good at all IMO, but sure it cools/ performs great tho. just no a eye candy.


----------



## S3phro

I actually like the look of it, the setup of the case is great, excellent cable management, nice air flow.

Add too many 12cm fans tho and it gets so god dam loud >_< I think it mite be time to invest in some decent water cooling to get the noise levelss down.


----------



## fl0w3n

im a huge fan of non-windowed Lian Li cases, and would get one if i had the money for a full tower. 
i like sleek black "basicly" square cases without stuff on the outside screaming "look at my pc"
but somehow even though the HAF disregards that taste, i still like it, and add the cooling/price combo to boot and im in.

are you suggesting i have the CM690, or to look into it?

This is what i have lol


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
Coolermaster are great, HAF 932 is the best case ive ever bought by far! Im still ironing out the kinks of my build, so far i think its a combo of my ram and psu holding me back.

If I overclock by multiplier I seem to hit a bottle neck if i up the voltage over 1.55, and if I go up using a comobo of fsb and multiplier the system eventually will just refuse to boot even to the bios. This leads me to believe that the ddr3 value ram I have at the moment doesn't like to be overclocked by much.

I do manage to get the ram to sit at 1500-1600 up from 1333, with a max of 0.2+ vdimm.

I'm pretty certain it's my psu thats limiting me, any thoughts? I can get to about 3877 fairly stable but as soon as I try to add more vcore the pc wont boot at all, i have to clear the cmos usually to get back in which makes me lean towards a combination of ram and the psu..

Any ideas would be appreciated









anything over 3.7Ghz is considered pretty good and is about maxing your OC. Ive never heard of your PSU so id be worried about getting good/clean power from it.


----------



## S3phro

The CM690 is great value for the money, same with the haf932, rite down to the cable management and bay docking systems.

It has excellent room to upgrade for water cooling and a second power supply. I get idle temps of about 18-19c and load of 32c running 1.5 vcore and 3816mhz on all three cores, running a aftermarket heatsink though.

Its a great case, but If you have money to burn and your temps arent that bad or you arent starved for room i'd keep the case and buy some other parts. Judging by your sig rig a new gfx card liek the 4770 would be rite on the money for you.

All said i'd deffinately recommend the haf 932 for anyone looking fora great value case, i mite post up some pics of it on the weekend when i tear my comp to pieces.


----------



## S3phro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
anything over 3.7Ghz is considered pretty good and is about maxing your OC. Ive never heard of your PSU so id be worried about getting good/clean power from it.

I've always used them actually, its a modular power supply and hasn't let me down before. I get BSODs no random reboots so im thinking it mite be my ram, pitty i havn't got anything else to test in it.

Also going to buy two 4770s, from memory they use far less power then the 8800 so i mite get a bit of stability from that.

I got it to boot into windows at 3.9 once but it crashed straight after, i cant add any more then 1.55vcore, if i do it refuses to boot and i have to reset the cmos. It'd be great if i had other parts to sub in and out to test these but i dont









New ram can wait ill just have to stick with 3.8 for the moment :swearing:


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
I've always used them actually, its a modular power supply and hasn't let me down before. I get BSODs no random reboots so im thinking it mite be my ram, pitty i havn't got anything else to test in it.

Also going to buy two 4770s, from memory they use far less power then the 8800 so i mite get a bit of stability from that.

I got it to boot into windows at 3.9 once but it crashed straight after, i cant add any more then 1.55vcore, if i do it refuses to boot and i have to reset the cmos. It'd be great if i had other parts to sub in and out to test these but i dont









New ram can wait ill just have to stick with 3.8 for the moment :swearing:

Sounds like a ram problem then. What is your NB clock and volts at? Try keeping your HT near 2000, or even underclock it. 1.55Vcore is as high as you should take it on air for 24/7 use.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
The CM690 is great value for the money, same with the haf932, rite down to the cable management and bay docking systems.

It has excellent room to upgrade for water cooling and a second power supply. I get idle temps of about 18-19c and load of 32c running 1.5 vcore and 3816mhz on all three cores, running a aftermarket heatsink though.

Its a great case, but If you have money to burn and your temps arent that bad or you arent starved for room i'd keep the case and buy some other parts. Judging by your sig rig a new gfx card liek the 4770 would be rite on the money for you.

All said i'd deffinately recommend the haf 932 for anyone looking fora great value case, i mite post up some pics of it on the weekend when i tear my comp to pieces.

I definitely dont have money to burn haha, and that 690 does look like a good deal (at first i pulled up the green one on newegg for 99$ and wasnt sure why you were speaking so highly of it lol)

temps are an issue right now, stock amd cooler is 58*c under load, waiting on my friend to give me money for my old zalman 9700 or trade me an extra Danger Den setup he has.

after that im pretty sure im going with a gtx260 216 core ZOTAC

which brings me to most likely needing to upgrade my PSU, and for 260$ the HAF 932 and CM RS UCP900 combo sounds good to me.

after that i just want to switch from my 3x 16mb seagate 250gbs to 32mb seagate barracuda 300gb

and in dream land i'd finish it off with a hardware raid and danger den block for the 260


----------



## S3phro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
Sounds like a ram problem then. What is your NB clock and volts at? Try keeping your HT near 2000, or even underclock it. 1.55Vcore is as high as you should take it on air for 24/7 use.

I only plan on using 1.55 max for everyday use, but I still want to see how far i can push this processor, thus why im only doing runs to see how high i can get it stable.

OGHerijuana, both those Coolermaster cases are great, the 260 would be a sweet upgrade for you







Those temps deff need some work tho, nothing a couple of 120cfm/70dba fans cant fix!


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
I only plan on using 1.55 max for everyday use, but I still want to see how far i can push this processor, thus why im only doing runs to see how high i can get it stable.

OGHerijuana, both those Coolermaster cases are great, the 260 would be a sweet upgrade for you







Those temps deff need some work tho, nothing a couple of 120cfm/70dba fans cant fix!


Considering how im always out of the "best bang for the buck" the 690 does seem like a good choice and when i have the money i'll take a closer look at both that and the HAF.
then again i have managed to keep the entire build under 1g, so maybe i should treat myself to a little nicer case









650/2100 and 216 cores for 169$, id say its an awesome upgrade! haha
also im really hoping the Hybrid SLI with my onboard 8300 turns out well with the 260

ah i was about to say i had those fans but saw you said 120cfm not 120mm lol, mine are like high 70cfm Frys fans lol


----------



## S3phro

lol, yea the cooling is great but the trade off is rediculous ammounts of noise. Gonna buy some 100cfm~ fans that are more like 40dba soon, or setup a good watercooling setup.

After i fix up my psu ram and new gfx cards -,-


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
lol, yea the cooling is great but the trade off is rediculous ammounts of noise. Gonna buy some 100cfm~ fans that are more like 40dba soon, or setup a good watercooling setup.

After i fix up my psu ram and new gfx cards -,-











two of these on either side of my desk pretty much ensure that i will never have to worry about the noise level of pretty much anything, besides my ear drums rattling


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
I definitely dont have money to burn haha, and that 690 does look like a good deal (at first i pulled up the green one on newegg for 99$ and wasnt sure why you were speaking so highly of it lol)

temps are an issue right now, stock amd cooler is 58*c under load, waiting on my friend to give me money for my old zalman 9700 or trade me an extra Danger Den setup he has.

after that im pretty sure im going with a gtx260 216 core ZOTAC

which brings me to most likely needing to upgrade my PSU, and for 260$ the HAF 932 and CM RS UCP900 combo sounds good to me.

after that i just want to switch from my 3x 16mb seagate 250gbs to 32mb seagate barracuda 300gb

and in dream land i'd finish it off with a hardware raid and danger den block for the 260









Will you really need to upgrade you PSU?
A 600 watt PSU should be plenty, unless the gtx260 really eat power. Im hoping to get a 4770 or 4890







when prices drop from HIS, i like HIS coolers







.
Im also looking at getting a Xfire board and anougher 3870







.
But i will be sticking with my little sea-sonic 400w till im forced to get a new PSU though bsod's







.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Will you really need to upgrade you PSU?
A 600 watt PSU should be plenty, unless the gtx260 really eat power. Im hoping to get a 4770 or 4890







when prices drop from HIS, i like HIS coolers







.
Im also looking at getting a Xfire board and anougher 3870







.
But i will be sticking with my little sea-sonic 400w till im forced to get a new PSU though bsod's







.

I hope so, because that will save me some money.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewEgg Features Description*
Support latest P4 Prescott and Athlon 64/64 FX processors based systems

Thats what it says for the features, haha it says "cross fire: ready" and "sli: certified" so..

how can i judge what each component consumes?? the processor says 95 at stock haha im sure im past that though


----------



## gledaoc

Hello, i am new here and new to the Phenom II and newer did any overclocking before. I need a help for my Phenom II problem and would like to ask if anyone could help me.

Recently I have bought Phenom II X3 BE, using it on the MSI 790GX-G65. After around 2 weeks I saw that CPU-Z is showing me that the core speed is less than the original 2.8GHz, to be precise it is either 800 or 1600MHz. I have tested it and saw that the frequency is varying if i do some things, opening and closing applications it goes up to the 2.8Ghz and than after it opens drops to those 800MHz. I have tried to overclock it, just adjusted multiplier in Overdrive but it automatically return it to the usual one, 800Mhz or show me that the multiplier stays at the point i put it but still it shows current frequency 800MHz... I have tried even changing voltages but also unsuccessful, again it returns it to the original values after I 'apply' my changes.

Please, could anyone help me to at least return it to original factory settings
of 2.8GHz even though i would like to make it 3GHz...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gledaoc* 
Hello, i am new here and new to the Phenom II and newer did any overclocking before. I need a help for my Phenom II problem and would like to ask if anyone could help me.

Recently I have bought Phenom II X3 BE, using it on the MSI 790GX-G65. After around 2 weeks I saw that CPU-Z is showing me that the core speed is less than the original 2.8GHz, to be precise it is either 800 or 1600MHz. I have tested it and saw that the frequency is varying if i do some things, opening and closing applications it goes up to the 2.8Ghz and than after it opens drops to those 800MHz. I have tried to overclock it, just adjusted multiplier in Overdrive but it automatically return it to the usual one, 800Mhz or show me that the multiplier stays at the point i put it but still it shows current frequency 800MHz... I have tried even changing voltages but also unsuccessful, again it returns it to the original values after I 'apply' my changes.

Please, could anyone help me to at least return it to original factory settings
of 2.8GHz even though i would like to make it 3GHz...
Thanks in advance.

Its called Cool n Quiet...You can disable it in Bios. It downclocks your processor and lowers the voltage to run cooler. It then up's the clock speed based on the load your processor has.


----------



## gledaoc

Thank you very much, i will do it immediately. Could you tell me for any setup for OC to 3GHz... or just push multiplier to 15x...


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gledaoc* 
Thank you very much, i will do it immediately. Could you tell me for any setup for OC to 3GHz... or just push multiplier to 15x...

Well you could use the multiplier, mix the fsb and multiplier or just use FSB.

You could just push the fsb to 215 and you'd have 3.015GHz, or just push the multiplier to 15x and have 3.0GHz.

Using the FSB would probably give more performance since your HT and NB Frequency both goes up also along with RAM Speed.


----------



## gledaoc

I do not have any additional cooling, only the one that comes with processor... Is it OK if I do any OC??? I put it on 3GHz now and it is OK but is is it eventually OK???


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gledaoc* 
Hello, i am new here and new to the Phenom II and newer did any overclocking before. I need a help for my Phenom II problem and would like to ask if anyone could help me.

Recently I have bought Phenom II X3 BE, using it on the MSI 790GX-G65. After around 2 weeks I saw that CPU-Z is showing me that the core speed is less than the original 2.8GHz, to be precise it is either 800 or 1600MHz. I have tested it and saw that the frequency is varying if i do some things, opening and closing applications it goes up to the 2.8Ghz and than after it opens drops to those 800MHz. I have tried to overclock it, just adjusted multiplier in Overdrive but it automatically return it to the usual one, 800Mhz or show me that the multiplier stays at the point i put it but still it shows current frequency 800MHz... I have tried even changing voltages but also unsuccessful, again it returns it to the original values after I 'apply' my changes.

Please, could anyone help me to at least return it to original factory settings
of 2.8GHz even though i would like to make it 3GHz...
Thanks in advance.


pls read the guides here in the AMD section...seriously..read em. and youll be an avid overclocker.


----------



## Bima Sylirian

I might need that too.








Seriously, overclocking AMD CPU is more complicated than overclocking Intel CPU.
By the way, is motherboard also limit your maximum OC?
Or is it depend on the chipset? My 720BE can't cross 3.8GHz even at 1.6v.
I'm just afraid I'll destroy the CPU and other hardwares.
Well I do get BSOD very often when trying to overclock this CPU.
My Windows XP life is already end because it was damaged when trying to overclock.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gledaoc*


I do not have any additional cooling, only the one that comes with processor... Is it OK if I do any OC??? I put it on 3GHz now and it is OK but is is it eventually OK???


Download Coretemp from HERE and close all program apart from coretemp and see what the idle temperature is. Then download OCCT from HERE install and run for 30 minutes. This will give you an idea of temperatures you are getting.

If you want to overclock above 3.2Ghz i would advice getting an after market heat sink, they range in price, performance and shape. If you want an idea of what to get im sure some one around here can advice









Will


----------



## Bima Sylirian

I think 3.4GHz is still okay with stock heat sink. As long as you don't bump the voltage and 3.4Ghz is highest possible clock (in my CPU) without bumping the voltage.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian*


I might need that too.








Seriously, overclocking AMD CPU is more complicated than overclocking Intel CPU.
By the way, is motherboard also limit your maximum OC?
Or is it depend on the chipset? My 720BE can't cross 3.8GHz even at 1.6v.
I'm just afraid I'll destroy the CPU and other hardwares.
Well I do get BSOD very often when trying to overclock this CPU.
My Windows XP life is already end because it was damaged when trying to overclock.


theyre about the samething, except for the memory part, since upping fsb=upping mem speed at the sametime. so..easily laid out would be like this, - put memory on the next lower divider and start upping fsb. easiest way aroudn oc'ing here would be, using the Multi method and leaving everything on at default and just increase volts as itll need more volts for higher multi usage.


----------



## Hancor

Newest member of the AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE OC Club!!! Woot Woot!!!







I should have mine tomorrow!


----------



## Asmola

I'm curious to see what kind of system's you all have so post pic's of your cases here!







Wanna see what kind of cooling system's and layout you all have.
Here i's mine..








































That orange Nexus-casefan from side is going to change for noctua cooler..
Simple and goodlooking system!


----------



## S3phro

I'll chuck a pic of mine up later today when i get home from work


----------



## Willhemmens

I was thinking of setting up a week where we could get as many people as possible (within the thread) to upload photo's of there set up's, rig's and master pieces







. 
That was an idea any way.

Thought i might just upload some too:


















Little HDD sink





















































bluetac holding a piece of paper a one edge, pure cfm blowwing it up.

















Got 2 more 120mm fans coming tomorrow to fill empty spaces.
More photos when tracers are fitted tomorrow too.









Night all!


----------



## Asmola

Nice! What kind of temps on HDD? Does that sink make difference?


----------



## S3phro

I covered an old hard drive i had with 20 small heatsinks we had laying around at work once. I think the temperature overall only dropped by 2c and the ammount of times I cut myself on the little things >_<


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian* 
I think 3.4GHz is still okay with stock heat sink. As long as you don't bump the voltage and 3.4Ghz is highest possible clock (in my CPU) without bumping the voltage.

I'm on 3.5 with stock amd cooler, and i just woke up to the computer sitting at 50*c so damn i needa get on that new cooler situation stat.

Guess i'll throw up some pix while im at it too haha


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


I'm on 3.5 with stock amd cooler, and i just woke up to the computer sitting at 50*c so damn i needa get on that new cooler situation stat.

Guess i'll throw up some pix while im at it too haha


























lawl @ the tiny lil stock cooler..ahahah..so CUTE!


----------



## S3phro

Nawww what a cute little beast, cases look so empty with a stock heatsink.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Nice! What kind of temps on HDD? Does that sink make difference?


Thanks,
it takes 2'c off at idle and 4'c off at load. The sink isnt held on with any thing, just gravity for the moment. It came off mums Athlon 1600+ because the 70mm fan was spinning at 6000Rpm moving a suprisingly huge amount of air but creating way too much noise. Did have the fan on my NB but at 5v you could still here it other other fans at 12v.


----------



## Shono

I'm new here and my first OC please add.....

- Clock Speed: 3600.26 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 225.02 x16
- RAM Speed: 750.1 MHz, DDR3-1500 
- Vcore: 1.5250
- HT Link: 2700 MHz
- Motherboard: ASUS M4A79T Deluxe
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS9700

24hr+ Prime95 Small FFT, Large FFT & Blend stable. OCCT 5hr Small, Medium & Large Data Set stable. Memtest86+ 24hr+ Stable. Maybe overkill but I needed the peace of mind.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=571107

For users of the same board or similar here's additional settings for reference. I'm using the lowest voltages possible. Anything lower is unstable, I've tried almost every different combination to find stability! But I'm still open for suggestions and feedback. Thanks!

- CPU VDDA @ Auto (2.7)
- 2700 MHz CPU/NB @ 1.3750
- NB 1.8V @ Auto ( dont know what this is for?)
- NB @ 1.24
- HT @ 1.24
- SB @ 1.35


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shono* 
I'm new here and my first OC please add.....

- Clock Speed: 3600.26 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 225.02 x16
- RAM Speed: 750.1 MHz, DDR3-1500
- Vcore: 1.5250
- HT Link: 2700 MHz
- Motherboard: ASUS M4A79T Deluxe
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS9700

24hr+ Prime95 Small FFT, Large FFT & Blend stable. OCCT 5hr Small, Medium & Large Data Set stable. Memtest86+ 24hr+ Stable. Maybe overkill but I needed the peace of mind.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=571107

For users of the same board or similar here's additional settings for reference. I'm using the lowest voltages possible. Anything lower is unstable, I've tried almost every different combination to find stability! But I'm still open for suggestions and feedback. Thanks!

- CPU VDDA @ Auto (2.7)
- 2700 MHz CPU/NB @ 1.3750
- NB 1.8V @ Auto ( dont know what this is for?)
- NB @ 1.24
- HT @ 1.24
- SB @ 1.35

Hi, your now in our Rank chart on the front page, would you check all your details are correct?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shono* 
I'm new here and my first OC please add.....

- Clock Speed: 3600.26 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 225.02 x16
- RAM Speed: 750.1 MHz, DDR3-1500
- Vcore: 1.5250
- HT Link: 2700 MHz
- Motherboard: ASUS M4A79T Deluxe
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS9700

24hr+ Prime95 Small FFT, Large FFT & Blend stable. OCCT 5hr Small, Medium & Large Data Set stable. Memtest86+ 24hr+ Stable. Maybe overkill but I needed the peace of mind.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=571107

For users of the same board or similar here's additional settings for reference. I'm using the lowest voltages possible. Anything lower is unstable, I've tried almost every different combination to find stability! But I'm still open for suggestions and feedback. Thanks!

- CPU VDDA @ Auto (2.7)
- 2700 MHz CPU/NB @ 1.3750
- NB 1.8V @ Auto ( dont know what this is for?)
- NB @ 1.24
- HT @ 1.24
- SB @ 1.35

you should try 1.475 for 3.6..1.525 seems a bit too high.


----------



## mr. biggums

- Clock Speed: 3755mhz
- Bus xMulti: 203 18.5
- RAM Speed 812, 406 5-5-5-15
- Vcore 1.5
- HT Link 2000
- Motherboard ma790x-ud4
- Chipset 790x
- CPU Cooling: coolermaster hyper 212

half hour OCCT medium, high priority, then many hours of cpu intense games gta4 and dawn of war 2 lol so it meets my requirements of stable especially when its 35c in my room -.-


----------



## AlexCuria

Hi all,

I'm joining this club as I just received in the mail following brand new items:

AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE
Crucial Ballistix DDR3 PC10600 2x2GB 1333MHz CAS6-6-6-20

Still waiting for my local shop to stock again some AM3 motherboard and then I will set everything up and comment about it.
btw. I'm lucky, the stepping of my CPU is 0904 which "maybe" can be unlocked to show the 4th core. I would be happy to achieve a decent OC of about 3.5 GHz.

Just a couple of questions which I don't know if they have been asked before.

1. IF I manage to unlock the 4th core, can I lock it again and how would I know which one of the 4 cores was the locked one just in case?

2. Is it true that the 3 cores overclock higher than the 4 cores (in case of success unlocking the 4th core)?

Thanks.


----------



## Bartmasta

so most likely my mobo is holding me back from hitting 3.7 GHz?

Then again 3625 MHz to 3.7-3.8 is a unnoticeable different right


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexCuria* 
Hi all,

I'm joining this club as I just received in the mail following brand new items:

AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE
Crucial Ballistix DDR3 PC10600 2x2GB 1333MHz CAS6-6-6-20

Still waiting for my local shop to stock again some AM3 motherboard and then I will set everything up and comment about it.
btw. I'm lucky, the stepping of my CPU is 0904 which "maybe" can be unlocked to show the 4th core. I would be happy to achieve a decent OC of about 3.5 GHz.

Just a couple of questions which I don't know if they have been asked before.

1. IF I manage to unlock the 4th core, can I lock it again and how would I know which one of the 4 cores was the locked one just in case?

2. Is it true that the 3 cores overclock higher than the 4 cores (in case of success unlocking the 4th core)?

Thanks.

you can lock up the cores again by clearing your bios cmos. =] and 3 cores probably do clock higher/ more fsb than 4 cores because it'll run cooler. but with an extra core, you're automatically getting about 2-300mhz bump. so a 3.7 x3 is approx. to 3.5ish quad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
so most likely my mobo is holding me back from hitting 3.7 GHz?

Then again 3625 MHz to 3.7-3.8 is a unnoticeable different right

yes its not a noticeable difference, not to the eye atleast, only in #'s.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexCuria* 
Hi all,

I'm joining this club as I just received in the mail following brand new items:

AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE
Crucial Ballistix DDR3 PC10600 2x2GB 1333MHz CAS6-6-6-20

Still waiting for my local shop to stock again some AM3 motherboard and then I will set everything up and comment about it.
btw. I'm lucky, the stepping of my CPU is 0904 which "maybe" can be unlocked to show the 4th core. I would be happy to achieve a decent OC of about 3.5 GHz.

Just a couple of questions which I don't know if they have been asked before.

1. IF I manage to unlock the 4th core, can I lock it again and how would I know which one of the 4 cores was the locked one just in case?

2. Is it true that the 3 cores overclock higher than the 4 cores (in case of success unlocking the 4th core)?

Thanks.

I will add you guys later once i get off crysis!

1. You can lock it again by turning off acc.
2. It can ristrict overclocks depending how bad the failing core is.

Higher voltages will be needed.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
you can lock up the cores again by clearing your bios cmos. =] and 3 cores probably do clock higher/ more fsb than 4 cores because it'll run cooler. but with an extra core, you're automatically getting about 2-300mhz bump. so a 3.7 x3 is approx. to 3.5ish quad.

I'm sure that difference between 3 and 4cores is much bigger, i would say 4core's stock and 3cores 3.6GHz is about same fast. 3.8GHz 720BE 3core's is almost same as 940BE stock with 4core's. But this is my opinion. You can look for 3DMark06 results between 940BE Stock and 720BE 3core's 3.8GHz and compare.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
I'm sure that difference between 3 and 4cores is much bigger, i would say 4core's stock and 3cores 3.6GHz is about same fast. 3.8GHz 720BE 3core's is almost same as 940BE stock with 4core's. But this is my opinion. You can look for 3DMark06 results between 940BE Stock and 720BE 3core's 3.8GHz and compare.

no..it is not a 800mhz difference for an extra core..till this day..mhz still remains the king. having extra cores just puts load off to another core.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
no..it is not a 800mhz difference for an extra core..till this day..mhz still remains the king. having extra cores just puts load off to another core.

Hmm.. stock 940BE get ~4200 CPU points from 3DMark06 and 720BE 3.8GHz get about same ~4200. That's 800MHz difference.. Or is it that much faster on clock to clock comparison?


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys what'sup ....I overclocked my Phenom II x3 720 to 3.3GHZ Using the Stock Cooler with a 770 Chipest !!! ADD ME TO THE LIST !!

OH..Almost forgot and it is super stable

Validation

Settings

Clock Speed :3.3

Multi : 16.5x

Ram speed : [email protected] ( no cooler on rams !! Kingston Value Ram )

vcore : 1.344

HT Link : 2000

MotherBoard : Gigabyte MA770-UD3

Chipest : 770

Cooling : Stock

Max Rec. temp 52

Room Temp : 28

3 weeks until i get the OCZ Vendetta 2 paired with ocz freezer !! i will make it to 3.8 or 4.0 with this monster!!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys what'sup ....I overclocked my Phenom II x3 720 to 3.3GHZ Using the Stock Cooler with a 770 Chipest !!! ADD ME TO THE LIST !!

OH..Almost forgot and it is super stable

Validation

Settings

Clock Speed :3.1

Multi : 16.5x

Ram speed : [email protected] ( no cooler on rams !! Kingston Value Ram )

vcore : +0.25

HT Link : 2000

MotherBoard : Gigabyte MA770-UD3

Chipest : 770

Cooling : Stock

Max Rec. temp 52

Room Temp : 28

3 weeks until i get the OCZ Vendetta 2 paired with ocz freezer !! i will make it to 3.8 or 4.0 with this monster!!


Do you meen you multi is 15.5?

200 X16.5 = 3300.

Also what does CPUZ say your voltage is, 1.325 + 0.25 = 1.575. That is *alot* for 3100MHz.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Do you meen you multi is 15.5?

200 X16.5 = 3300.


yup that's it ... sorry not 3.1 my bad it is 3.3 >> editied ... thanx lol 3.1 is **** ... see the validation


----------



## Willhemmens

Check the voltage part too ^^


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Check the voltage part too ^^


it's correct >>> i only increased it by 0.25


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


it's correct >>> i only increased it by 0.25


That makes it 1.575, most people can get 3.7 with 1.45-1.5v. What does CPUZ say?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


That makes it 1.575, most people can get 3.7 with 1.45-1.5v. What does CPUZ say?


oops sorry lol ... CPU_Z Says = 1.344V is that good result?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


oops sorry lol ... CPU_Z Says = 1.344V is that good result?


Thats just about right!








Thought 1.575v couldnt be right.









I will update in a few minute's.


----------



## Willhemmens

*UPDATED!* Want to just check its all right?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


*UPDATED!* Want to just check its all right?










woo


----------



## Willhemmens

Anyone want to post up some photo's of thier rigs?
Im posting up some more tonight.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Thats just about right!








Thought 1.575v couldnt be right.









I will update in a few minute's.

hey man u wrote i am 3100 not 3300 ( cpuz = 3315 )


----------



## nirianto

My rig
http://www.overclock.net/5998970-post3752.html


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
hey man u wrote i am 3100 not 3300 ( cpuz = 3315 )

Sorry about that! I have updated again, is everything else ok?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nirianto* 
My rig
http://www.overclock.net/5998970-post3752.html

What rear fan is that? It looks beastly!


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Sorry about that! I have updated again, is everything else ok?

yup thanx man ... am i member of the club now ?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
yup thanx man ... am i member of the club now ?

If your on the list, your in the club!


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


If your on the list, your in the club!


are my results good for my spec ? and how far do u think i could go with the vendetta 2 and this chip and cpu paired with ocz freezer ?


----------



## spidermohmd1

And here is a Picture from my PC


----------



## RawZ

GJ with the thread Will!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


And here is a Picture from my PC

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/3050/resultm.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Most can do 3.3GHz with near stock volts, so i would hope to get around 3.6 to 3.7 stable. As these chips like running cooler than having more volts push into them, ambient temps could limit your overclock.

Quote:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]

Originally Posted by [B]RawZ[/B]
[URL=showthread.php?s=f0ff622456a527c34b14aeab359ee59d&p=6279392#post6279392][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]

GJ with the thread Will!










Thanks! Im enjoying it so far, plenty of updates and plenty of banter.








You should upload some photo's of your rig too!

BTW, i repped you


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Most can do 3.3GHz with near stock volts, so i would hope to get around 3.6 to 3.7 stable. As these chips like running cooler than having more volts push into them, ambient temps could limit your overclock.

Thanks! Im enjoying it so far, plenty of updates and plenty of banter.








You should upload some photo's of your rig too!

BTW, i repped you











3.6 with stock cooler and 770 chip ? i dont think so


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Most can do 3.3GHz with near stock volts, so i would hope to get around 3.6 to 3.7 stable. As these chips like running cooler than having more volts push into them, ambient temps could limit your overclock.

Thanks! Im enjoying it so far, plenty of updates and plenty of banter.








You should upload some photo's of your rig too!

BTW, i repped you










Cheers dude, i saw but it won't let me rep you back :/ I PM'd a mod to figure it out.

Yea i will once my camera charges


----------



## Asmola

There are still many active user's in this thread so upload same pic's of your rig!







And more 3DMark result's are wellcome!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


3.6 with stock cooler and 770 chip ? i dont think so


I ment with once you get your new cooler 3.6 should be do able.

Edit: I will upload some more when i get home, so you can all see my new tracer's!


----------



## MijnWraak

I don't see myself on list








Maybe you missed me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


- Clock Speed - 3794.0
- Bus xMulti - 271 x 14.0
- RAM Speed - 542Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- HT Link - 2168
- Motherboard - GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek [email protected]

anything over 3.8 becomes unstable. 3.79 is prime95 stable for 12 hours + game stable.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I ment with once you get your new cooler 3.6 should be do able.

Edit: I will upload some more when i get home, so you can all see my new tracer's!


dude my Goal when i get the cooler is 3.8-4.0


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


And here is a Picture from my PC












Was that the tightest timings you could get on that ram?


----------



## Shono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Hi, your now in our Rank chart on the front page, would you check all your details are correct?


I dont see myself on the front page.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you should try 1.475 for 3.6..1.525 seems a bit too high.


I can run Prime small FFT at 1.475 no sweat but I think when I ran the other options I got errors or reboot. I will try again but what do you think?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Was that the tightest timings you could get on that ram?


how do i decrease ram timing this ram is 800 and i overclocked it to 1066 with stock voltage


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shono* 
I dont see myself on the front page.

I can run Prime small FFT at 1.475 no sweat but I think when I ran the other options I got errors or reboot. I will try again but what do you think?

Im sure i put you on there







. Might not have saved it or somthing..

I shall put you back on now!


----------



## Willhemmens

Not sure what i did there but your both on there now!


----------



## Shono

Thanks Willhemmens I see it now.


----------



## Shono

How do I add the "AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE Club" thing to my Signature? I tried adding the link but it doesn't look like that. I'm really new to this.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shono* 
How do I add the "AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE Club" thing to my Signature? I tried adding the link but it doesn't look like that. I'm really new to this.

Try copying the text in the blue box below into your sig, that should work.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[b][center][url=http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-720-oc.html][B]!!~AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE OC Club~!![/B][/url][/center][/b]

[/CODE]

*!!~AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE OC Club~!!*


----------



## Da5id

Willhemmens, so how you liking the new task at hand?


----------



## Shono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Try copying the text in the blue box below into your sig, that should work.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[b][center][url=http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-720-oc.html][B]!!~AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE OC Club~!![/B][/url][/center][/b]

[/CODE]
*!!~AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE OC Club~!!*


Just testing.... Okay thanks Will


----------



## Willhemmens

Updating the chart dialy/hourly has now stopped. The chart will now be updated weekly.
If there are errors or corrections needed please PM me with them and i will correct them.

Thank you!


----------



## nirianto

Add my other rig too please
- Clock Speed - 3630Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 220 x 16.5
- RAM Speed - 440Mhz
- Vcore - 1.50v
- HT Link - 2200
- Motherboard - Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek HDT S1283


----------



## Bartmasta

some pics of my 720 BE and rig

supahPI










temps a bit high, i blame my cooler










vcore also a bit higher than usual, it's 1.45 in bios










ghetto thermometer, not sure if it even tells the right temp










stock heatsink for the 720 BE


















yummy










the chip


















my OLD cpu










The rig










nice blue










2 x 140mm


----------



## mr. biggums

I'm going to need my entry changed soon I've been playing with it some more running 8 hour stress tests while at work to appease some people *looks at jimibgood* so far i dropped the speed down by 50mhz but doing this allowed me to drop the voltage down too 1.45 from 1.5, tonight I'm going to try for 3.7 at 1.425v

edit: 1.425V was successful 









occt pictures also updated.


----------



## Bartmasta

You have some very nice temperatures. Or is that a wrong sensor? I get like 33'C idle on 1.45V

I believe someone told me to get some cooling for my VRMs, and it would stop the overvolting that I'm getting. Gigabyte might send me a different motherboard from warrenty, but I bet it would be one with the VRM and mosfet coolers (those are great though, I really want one).

When I get my board back I'll see what I can do about cooling the VRMs.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
You have some very nice temperatures. Or is that a wrong sensor? I get like 33'C idle on 1.45V

I believe someone told me to get some cooling for my VRMs, and it would stop the overvolting that I'm getting. Gigabyte might send me a different motherboard from warrenty, but I bet it would be one with the VRM and mosfet coolers (those are great though, I really want one).

When I get my board back I'll see what I can do about cooling the VRMs.

my ambient room temperature was between 15-20C for the everest picture it was in the mid 20's for the stress test. so it was a bit chilly in my room for the everest picture at least lol.


----------



## raxen

I'll join the club, under the X4 list please







Not breaking any records though.

Core speed: 17.5 x 200 = 3500
CPU-NB: 2200
HT Link: 2000
Vcore: 1.46
Vcpu-nb: 1.28
Ram: 1066
CPU cooling: Reeven RCCT-09901SP <--- amazing little thing
790GX chipset
Asus M4A78-E

15hr OCCT and 8hr Linpack screenshots below:

http://img41.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=15hrocct.png


----------



## Willhemmens

*Tumbleweed rolls by* lol

Since i upgraded to this xigmatek temps have lowered a few degree's but i have never been able to get 3700 MHz stable. Currently running at 3600MHz 1.5v im just about stable. I dont know what (apart from the cooler) has changed since then. Any idea's?


----------



## Da5id

Only thing i can think of is all four dimms filled with 1066Mhz ram limiting your OC. Set the divider to 800 and try overclocking them.


----------



## RawZ

Any guys from the UK interested in a X4 955 BE - mines up for sale here on the forums.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Any guys from the UK interested in a X4 955 BE - mines up for sale here on the forums.

lol getting rid of it already?


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
lol getting rid of it already?

Unfortunately







I don't want to at all, but my car has crapped out on me :/


----------



## Willhemmens

I got my cpu in febuary for Â£119.26 on Ebuyer, that was the best including postage i could find. I look back at it now, price drops of only 6p


----------



## hellr4isEr

hey guys jus got my new 720BE runinng on a Biostar TA790GX 128MB.. problem is that when i try to set my ACC to AUTO.. board won't boot. I don't even touch any overclock setting whatsoever. Any clue why it would do that? (has the latest bios too)


----------



## mastertrixter

ur cpu probably has a bad 4th core


----------



## Brutuz

No need to set ACC on them either, they have it already done internally.

I'm getting a Panaflo for my TRUE soon and reseating with some OCZ FreeZe, I'll see if I can get my temperatures down another notch and try for 4Ghz.

Or at least the top spot on the charts again


----------



## hellr4isEr

im unstable even at 3.4ghz.. ACC helps for stability.. i dont care about 4th core.. what if i control ACC manually instead of AUTO..?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


No need to set ACC on them either, they have it already done internally.

I'm getting a Panaflo for my TRUE soon and reseating with some OCZ FreeZe, I'll see if I can get my temperatures down another notch and try for 4Ghz.

Or at least the top spot on the charts again


the user woudl have to set/ enable ACC on the board, the cpu has ACC built in, but the board needs to enable support for it..get it? and as far as, your machine not booting, probably due to the newly revised bios that amd has asked manufactures to release, google around to see what revision ppl used to unlock phenoms.


----------



## hellr4isEr

any1 here able to use ACC on AUTO using a Biostar TA790GX 128MB? Could you please tell me what bios you are running. Thanks!

edit: jus downloaded the 5 latest bios from: http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TA790GX128M/

ill try these and see how it goes..

edit: i tried em all.. still wont post no matter what i do with ACC on AUTO.. i guess i got a crappy chip.. ill try overclock without ACC and see what i can push


----------



## ocre

I got a crappy CPU fan and cant see the temps when unlocked so i just overclocked without adding any voltage. 
here is a screen shot i used for something else:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...52069/sizes/l/

ALL 4 *cores*

- Clock Speed - 3597 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 218 x 16.5
- RAM Speed - 1453MHz
- Vcore - 1.35V
- HT Link - 2180 MHz
-*NB - 2370*
- Motherboard - ASROCK M3A790GXH/128M
- Chipset - AMD 780G/SB700
- CPU Cooling - Rosewill generic


----------



## ocre

With the asrock AM3 M3A790GXH/128M and the original bios. My chip unlocks perfectly. But with ACC on sometimes at cold boot it doesnt do anything and i must press reset to get it to boot. Thats pretty common on my system only when running all 4cores. Also then there are no temps reported with any program. Other then that there seems to be nothing else "buggy" . But sometimes even if i want to go back to 3 cores because of overclocking (i just dont trust my HS) It doesnt want to come out of the x4 20. I have to keep rebooting and reseting until it lets go. Also what more is the batch on my CPU is 0906, so it doesnt matter the batch. there are good ones and bad ones. Some just dont like overclocking and some just have to have more volts. Mine seems to run very well on low volts and i am very happy. As far as i know the asrock is the only AM3 board to unlock phenom2s. I just offering some info


----------



## raxen

I can confirm the same thing happens with my Asus M4A78-E.

Coming out of a cold boot, I sometimes cannot get the system to start up. I believe it has something to do with ACC. I believe the problem lies in the BIOS and the implementation of ACC. Unfortunately, AMD is tight lipped about what ACC does, and no one knows exactly how to use it properly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
With the asrock AM3 M3A790GXH/128M and the original bios. My chip unlocks perfectly. But with ACC on sometimes at cold boot it doesnt do anything and i must press reset to get it to boot. Thats pretty common on my system only when running all 4cores. Also then there are no temps reported with any program. Other then that there seems to be nothing else "buggy" . But sometimes even if i want to go back to 3 cores because of overclocking (i just dont trust my HS) It doesnt want to come out of the x4 20. I have to keep rebooting and reseting until it lets go. Also what more is the batch on my CPU is 0906, so it doesnt matter the batch. there are good ones and bad ones. Some just dont like overclocking and some just have to have more volts. Mine seems to run very well on low volts and i am very happy. As far as i know the asrock is the only AM3 board to unlock phenom2s. I just offering some info


----------



## ocre

Whats sup. Why didnt you add me. I posted earlier. 
I done a little better with this one but i am afraid of this cooler
I got a great cpu. 
Unlocks and flies at *very low* volts

here is another shot. this time at 3710. It may even go lower volts but i am in a hurry.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=575564

and this link for my voltage since it didnt show up in the validation for some reason

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...28025/sizes/l/

*All 4 cores*

- Clock Speed - 3710 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 212 x 17.5
- RAM Speed - 1413MHz
- Vcore - 1.3875
- HT Link - 2120 MHz
- NB - 2332
- Motherboard - ASROCK AM3- M3A790GXH/128M
- Chipset - AMD 780G/SB700
- CPU Cooling - Rosewill *very* generic

Now what else do i have to do to get added to the 720 club? 
I want in


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Whats sup. Why didnt you add me. I posted earlier.
I done a little better with this one but i am afraid of this cooler
I got a great cpu.
Unlocks and flies at *very low* volts

here is another shot. this time at 3710. It may even go lower volts but i am in a hurry.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=575564

and this link for my voltage since it didnt show up in the validation for some reason

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...28025/sizes/l/

*All 4 cores*

- Clock Speed - 3710 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 212 x 17.5
- RAM Speed - 1413MHz
- Vcore - 1.3875
- HT Link - 2120 MHz
- NB - 2332
- Motherboard - ASROCK AM3- M3A790GXH/128M
- Chipset - AMD 780G/SB700
- CPU Cooling - Rosewill *very* generic

Now what else do i have to do to get added to the 720 club?
I want in

It'll be a up to a few days before you're added. Have patience.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


It'll be a up to a few days before you're added. Have patience.


I was just kinda kidding. Really i was playing around with my cpu at low volts cause of my cooler but after all my stress test passed i couldnt get CPUz to validate and it was driving me crazy, like all day i have been jacking with it. Then i noticed i was running the out dated CPUz from the icon on my desktop. I had the new on installed but i the icon on my desktop linked to the old old version. I felt so stupid. So then i finally validated it and really had no point so i thought i would post another overclock here.
I cant wait to get a new cooler so i can really put the heat on it. It sucks the temps dont report with the 4th core unlocked. That kinda scares me with this poor poor HS. 
So really I was kinda joking, just ragn' ya, 
dry humor I guess


----------



## HiDe85

hey i just download F5A for MA790X-UD4P and has a new opcion, when i put hybrid in that and in acc all core i have the 4 core stable !!!!!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


hey i just download F5A for MA790X-UD4P and has a new opcion, when i put hybrid in that and in acc all core i have the 4 core stable !!!!!


I am glad you found a bios. There seems to be a lot of chips that unlock. I ordered one for my friend with an asrock am3/720 combo and it unlocked. Then i ordered the same combo again for my self. I never expected it to unlock at all but it did and is a way better chip then my friends. His gets unstable at +3.3ghz. Actually we been running it at 1.4v just to get 3.0. Is your chip from a new batch. Mine is 0906. Anyway thats cool it unlocked. I usually run mine with 3 cores @ 3.6 cause I cant see the temps when i have it x4 20 mode overclocked. I can switch back n fourth pretty easily. Anyway have fun


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


hey i just download F5A for MA790X-UD4P and has a new opcion, when i put hybrid in that and in acc all core i have the 4 core stable !!!!!


lol, you could be just a tad more specific with your post..whats the new option?? and i hope you knew that on gigaboards you'd need to CTRL+F1 for advnaced settings to begin with..but ill check it out tonight.


----------



## Willhemmens

Just set me a push pull config.







Using two oldest fans in my system. CFM wise they push twice what the stock xiggy one does and thats rated at 72-99.6 CFM these two on there own push possibly 90 CFM, never belive what the makers say.

The fans are there Â£2.99 (Â£1.99 when i bought them







) from Ebuyer

They both where led fans but the top one isnt any more, the leds touched the the side of my old case, when i forced the psu to start and the leds all went up in quite alot of smoke







.

Please dont laugh at the vip tie bodge, thats just only because the big ones are too wide to fit though the screw holes. The large zip tie between the bottom of the HS and top of the bottom fan is there to stop air escaping out of the gap. I will get somthing that does the job beter later.

The strap is there to stop the vibration's from the top fan its not tight or anything its just sitting there absorbing the vibrations.

I love photo's and i said i would upload some with the tracer's in, so here they are comment's welcome!














































Edit: I have the Tracers clocked too 1150MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0v


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Just set me a push pull config.







Using two oldest fans in my system. CFM wise they push twice what the stock xiggy one does and thats rated at 72-99.6 CFM these two on there own push possibly 90 CFM, never belive what the makers say.

The fans are there Â£2.99 (Â£1.99 when i bought them







) from Ebuyer

They both where led fans but the top one isnt any more, the leds touched the the side of my old case, when i forced the psu to start and the leds all went up in quite alot of smoke







.

Please dont laugh at the vip tie bodge, thats just only because the big ones are too wide to fit though the screw holes. The large zip tie between the bottom of the HS and top of the bottom fan is there to stop air escaping out of the gap. I will get somthing that does the job beter later.

The strap is there to stop the vibration's from the top fan its not tight or anything its just sitting there absorbing the vibrations.

I love photo's and i said i would upload some with the tracer's in, so here they are comment's welcome!

Edit: I have the Tracers clocked too 1150MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0v










what fans are you using on the xigy?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


what fans are you using on the xigy?


They are just "Extra Value" (possibly case-com) 12v, 120mm fans. Â£1.99 On ebuyer.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


They are just "Extra Value" (possibly case-com) 12v, 120mm fans. Â£1.99 On ebuyer.


did your temps improve?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
did your temps improve?

Hard to say by how much but atleast 4-5'c load. My load temp today is 35'c but it's much warmer than normal and i normally load at 36'c. So with a 6'c warmer ambient, thats not too bad.


----------



## Willhemmens

*Updated!*


----------



## HiDe85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


lol, you could be just a tad more specific with your post..whats the new option?? and i hope you knew that on gigaboards you'd need to CTRL+F1 for advnaced settings to begin with..but ill check it out tonight.


well in acc you have a new option that is EC firmware (i dont know what it is) and i put hybrid, then in the acc option i put auto and i have the 4 core stable at 3500mhz - 1.44 cpu voltage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576038


----------



## Buster

Here is my spec:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz AM3 Black Edition Retail
GPU: HIS Hightech Radeon HD 4850 512MB GDDR3
RAM: OCZ GOLD 2GB (2X1GB) DDR3 1600 Retail
Case: RAIDMAX SMILODON ATX-612WB
PSU: Corsair 650watts 
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E AM3 AMD 790GX Retail
Monitor: Acer X223Wbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Retail
Hard drive: WD5001AALS 500GB 7200RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
Optical drive: Sony Optiarc 24X DVD/CD RW SATA

Hello, I am a beginner in this so please give me some help. I have attached my bios screen. Can someone please tell me what to put in it so I can get started? I have read the overclocking guide and it told me to set the motherboard voltage which I don't see in here and it told me to set HT multipler to 5x and I don't see that in here either. Thank you!


----------



## HiDe85

change cpu ratio, play with that and cpu voltage example try with cpu ratio 18x and cpu voltage with 1.450 (or +150), just play with the multipler of the cpu


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


change cpu ratio, play with that and cpu voltage example try with cpu ratio 18x and cpu voltage with 1.450 (or +150), just play with the multipler of the cpu


What about the DRAM and HT Link? My RAM is not running at it advertised speed of 1600mhz so should I overclock it too?


----------



## HiDe85

well in my GMA790X i change the dram to 1066 but i didnt touch the HT link and im oc to 3500


----------



## mr. biggums

my bus is 200 now not 203







no biggy though just felt like razzing ya


----------



## elito

just wanted to point out that those of you that holds the giga-ud4p board, the new f5A bios certainly is a day and night better, i was never able to get my 4 cores unlocked/ stabled eunff for testing, usually crashes within the first 5 seconds, now..its been..minutes and going..great job gigabyte!


----------



## Willhemmens

Any luck with stressing that 4th core yet elito?


----------



## Buster

Is it possible to unlock the fourth core on the Phenom II X3 720 BE?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Is it possible to unlock the fourth core on the Phenom II X3 720 BE?


Yeh that the cpu that has the possibility of unlocking


----------



## Buster

what are the success rates?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
what are the success rates?

Not sure of a percentage but if you have a look at the front page, you will see "Phenom II X3 - Enable and unlock the 4th core", these people have unlocked the forth core. I wish my board had ACC so atleast i could have a go at unlocking that core







.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Any luck with stressing that 4th core yet elito?


to answer your question

















so im at 1.5 - 3.6ghz im a happier guy with this chip, once again.

now, you can add me to the 4 core list aswell..isn't that great? now, if all the ud4p users starts to update their bios to f5a, i think we'll see more and more unlocked/ stablized x4 720's.

**i forgot to add, my 36gb 16mb cache raptor died, i didnt want to bother with rma/ warranty; so i went ahead and grabbed a 32gb super talent ssd - Ultradrive ME - i've read many reviews, seems like these drives are on par with the vertex since they're using the same new controller; and wow..yea..are SSD's instant..i think i boots into windows in less than 20seconds..i can't go back to physical hdd's anymore..=(


----------



## TRSchmidtty

Elito;

Was your cpu x4 capable before on the f2 bios at all? If not what are your current settings? I have tried using the hybrid with auto and all cores with -12 to +12, everything else on stock settings but am unable to get it to load windows. My processor is 0904 and I know not all are capable but I think I might be doing something wrong casue my bios will post it as a x4 20, just not windows. I bumped my vcore a little, is that nessecery. Could it be the 64bit os as seeing when it comes to load windows is the problem?

On a side not great job everyone, I am not much of a talker here but troll these daily and all the post have helped a bunch


----------



## dham

Hey is it ok when I tried to go to 4.0 ghz and my screen just went black? Does that mean it just crashed? I only had like 1.425 on voltage so I'm guessing that's the reason. Just wondering. It gave a blue screen before but never just a black.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TRSchmidtty*


Elito;

Was your cpu x4 capable before on the f2 bios at all? If not what are your current settings? I have tried using the hybrid with auto and all cores with -12 to +12, everything else on stock settings but am unable to get it to load windows. My processor is 0904 and I know not all are capable but I think I might be doing something wrong casue my bios will post it as a x4 20, just not windows. I bumped my vcore a little, is that nessecery. Could it be the 64bit os as seeing when it comes to load windows is the problem?

On a side not great job everyone, I am not much of a talker here but troll these daily and all the post have helped a bunch










yes during f2b; i unlocked it and booted into windows with 4 cores, but was never able to stand any stress testing, so i just let it stuck with 3 cores and bump up the mhz instead!, then i realized that at times when bios detects 4 cores, windows won't. im guessing that a reinstall of windows might help, but either way, i didnt want to bother because i didnt want to work with "defective" core; so i just skipped to f4 bios since the oc seems to be better there; now with f5a (seems like gigabyte done right this time) w/e revision they did/ added into the bios, helped stablized these chips. so update to f5a asap..


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


Hey is it ok when I tried to go to 4.0 ghz and my screen just went black? Does that mean it just crashed? I only had like 1.425 on voltage so I'm guessing that's the reason. Just wondering. It gave a blue screen before but never just a black.


Yeah just means the processor was detected but unresponsive. As you said you most likely need more voltage


----------



## elito

i demand to be added to the x4 list today/tonight will!!!!


----------



## HiDe85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


i demand to be added to the x4 list today/tonight will!!!!










yeah me to !!!! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576588


----------



## dham

Well it did it when I was in windows. Not in boot up. Is that still bad?


----------



## Buster

How do you guys unlock the fourth core?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
How do you guys unlock the fourth core?

google and reading here is your friend, my friend. =]


----------



## whe3ls

set acc to auto can can work. mine wouldnt boot right up it took a could time for it to boot up


----------



## dham

Hey can I get on the list please?

- Clock Speed - 3616.5 mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200.9 x 18
- RAM Speed - 1600Mhz
- Vcore - 1.44v
- NB 2000MHz
- HT Link - 2000MHz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Mugen 2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576751


----------



## hellr4isEr

quick question.. whats the max temp for this chip? never dealt with 45nm..


----------



## whe3ls

around 65c i think


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


around 65c i think


can any1 confirm? def good overhead for overclock..


----------



## elito

amd website is your friend..its either 65 or 70C


----------



## ocre

Finally some more peeps getting to unlock their core. I read this forum on toms were this intel guy was awful to people when the brought up an unlocked 720. He was rude saying, NO Way thats all fake, Never, You cant prove it cause its fake. Anyways there were all kindsa p!ssed intel fanboyz screaming mad at the thought. I never could figure out why it bothered them so much. Anyway it sure is cool being able to unlock the core. But really after you do it its no big deal. 99.9% of the time the only way i could even know if it was in x4 mode would be to check the cpuz because you wont even notice it unless you bench. Games I think run just as well and even better in x3 because there is more L3 cache per core. I think personally there are a lot of chips that will run stable unlocked that may require just a little push in volts. AMD is doing well with the off site chip manufacturing and thats why intel is so scared they want to pull their license. My chip will run on very low volts just as the intel 45 quads that dont have a memory controller on them. So I ordered 2 720s in a row from ewiz with the asrock am3 board which is a combo. That board is all ready set up to unlock the 4th core. Both chips unlocked 100% stable. Both were batch 0906. The second cpu which is mine runs at very very low volts with all cores open. Of coarse all the chips dont unlock fine. But i bet you there is a lot more then we know about that could function as a quad no problem. ISo i think there is a higher probability with the right board that the chip will unlock, I mean higher then 10% which somewhere i read was suggested. And I bet the newer the batch the more likely. Just look now ppl can unlock with the new gigabyte bios where as before they unlocked but thought their chips werent stable because of the bios not the CPU. So i bet there is a lot of cases like that. thats my take. But dont buy a 720 expecting a quad cause if you want/need a quad get one. This is just something fun and cool to do not something we should expect from the 720. Its a super great chip as is. One of the best things AMD ever released. And i have been there from the amd 486dx days!


----------



## hellr4isEr

thanks and repped..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


quick question.. whats the max temp for this chip? never dealt with 45nm..


You can find answers here.

Copy and pasted from that page:

Core Speed (MHz) 2800 
Voltages 0.850-1.425V 
Max Temps (C) 73'C 
Wattage 95 W

As for update's they now take place weekly and i did them yesterday. But because its you elito i will do them tomorrow morning as its 01:00 in the morning here and im sleepy







.

HiDe85 can you fill in this:

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling

It makes it so much easier and i will update you at the same time as elito







.

BTW, for those who may have missed it i posted some new photo's of my push/pull config and tracers HERE.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


thanks and repped..


Oh and for your 7750:

Core Speed (MHz) 2700 
Voltages 1.05-1.325V 
Max Temps (C) 73'C 
Wattage 95 W

Source


----------



## RawZ

Nice pics of me Tracers


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Nice pics of me Tracers










Thanks, i tried overclocking them and got 1150 5-5-5-15 2.0v - stock voltage







. BTW they is mine now
















I really am going to bed now so bye!


----------



## hellr4isEr

good stuff thanks..


----------



## RawZ

Lol, GJ Will.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 
quick question.. whats the max temp for this chip? never dealt with 45nm..

Edit: saw it was already answered


----------



## HiDe85

Sorry XD

Format:
- Clock Speed 3500MHZ
- Bus xMulti 200 (17.5)
- RAM Speed 1066 (533)
- Vcore 1.488
- HT Link 2004 MHZ
- Motherboard Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset ATI 790X SB 750
- CPU Cooling Therlmaltake Silent 939 K8 CL-P0200

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576859

there we are XD


----------



## crashovride02

- Clock Speed= 3700Mhz
- Bus xMulti= 200 x 18.5
- RAM Speed= 1066
- Vcore= 1.44
- HT Link= 2000
- Motherboard= Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset= AMD 790FX + SB750
- CPU Cooling= Water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576863


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
You can find answers here.

Copy and pasted from that page:

Core Speed (MHz) 2800
Voltages 0.850-1.425V
Max Temps (C) 73'C
Wattage 95 W

As for update's they now take place weekly and i did them yesterday. But because its you elito i will do them tomorrow morning as its 01:00 in the morning here and im sleepy







.

HiDe85 can you fill in this:

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling

It makes it so much easier and i will update you at the same time as elito







.

BTW, for those who may have missed it i posted some new photo's of my push/pull config and tracers HERE.

heh..heh..heh..







thanks bro.


----------



## Buster

I just overclocked my Phenom II X3 720 BE to 3.2GHz on stock cooling and it is at 58C max is that okay? Or should I lower the clock?


----------



## HiDe85

its ok but will be great having another cooler XD


----------



## Buster

what cooler should I get?


----------



## Brutuz

Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, Xigmatek S1283, Prolimatech Megahalems with the AM2 mounts.

Those are the best 3 coolers on the market today, with the Megahalems and Ultra 120 Extreme, you'll need a fan, I suggest a Yate Loon or Panaflo.

My motherboard got a BIOS update to, F3a, now it boots when I turn ACC on, but it doesn't say "Phenom II x4 20" it still says "Phenom II x3 720"


----------



## ocre

yea a started just leaving my case completely open And it broght my temps down from in the 50s to high 40s with my POS HS, you know until your new one comes in..


----------



## ocre

Okay I want to tackle something with you all. Now i have been reading all over about the 720 core temps being wrong because they very from the CPUTIN temps the motherboard reads. Mine core temps are always almost 10 degrees lower then the CPUTIN. like 28(83f) vs 39(102). I can touch the edge of my cpu because my HS doesnt completely cover the chip. It feels as if its room temp and couldnt be 102f. But i dont think the mobo sensor is wrong either. I also just doubt the center of the cpu spreader is any hotter then the edge. So Why do you all think there is a difference. Isnt the mobo temp sensor under the cpu betweet the slot pins below the cpu in a airtight spot kinda below the cpu? I am not sure but thats where i would guess that sensor is. What do you guys think? is there something wrong with the 720 temp sensors? kinda like the e8xxx's? Who else here has different readings too, and what do you think?


----------



## Bartmasta

i wonder how i will be able to overclock with the new board im getting (if Gigabyte sends me a different board that is)


----------



## ocre

If you hit 4 ghz before on air i dont see how you can top it unless.........


----------



## Bartmasta

???


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, Xigmatek S1283, Prolimatech Megahalems with the AM2 mounts.

Those are the best 3 coolers on the market today, with the Megahalems and Ultra 120 Extreme, you'll need a fan, I suggest a Yate Loon or Panaflo.

My motherboard got a BIOS update to, F3a, now it boots when I turn ACC on, but it doesn't say "Phenom II x4 20" it still says "Phenom II x3 720"










Does it work with AM3 mounts?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Does it work with AM3 mounts?


AM3 uses the same as AM2 and AM2+ lol


----------



## Buster

Thanks, I am a noob in AMD platform.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Thanks, I am a noob in AMD platform.


No prob, I can personally recommend the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Dark Knight


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


???










isnt this you:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563320

was you on air only?
How you gonna get more? Thats pretty high for a 720. But if your new board gets higher, i sure would like to see it!


----------



## Willhemmens

Agreed for the price the dark knight is easily the best cooler you can find and not far from the true either, my standard one will do for me, still yields great temps!

Oh and BTW *UPDATED!*
New people or updated people can you check its all correct for me








pm if there are any errors.

Will.

Edit: The layout has changed abit, making it easier for me and new software, im now using snag it 9 which seems to work very well!


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
No prob, I can personally recommend the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Dark Knight









Is this one of those heavy cooler that could break your motherboard if not careful?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Is this one of those heavy cooler that could break your motherboard if not careful?


nope, the xiggy is much lighter than most.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


isnt this you:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563320

was you on air only?
How you gonna get more? Thats pretty high for a 720. But if your new board gets higher, i sure would like to see it!


that was a suicide run though









my normal stable clock is only 3625, but then again I load at about 47'C


----------



## Luslero

- Clock Speed: 3542
- Bus xMulti: 253 * 14
- RAM Speed: 1012
- Vcore: 1.42
- HT Link: 2024
- Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790x-ud4p
- Chipset: 790x
- CPU Cooling: Thermaltake Big typhoon


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Agreed for the price the dark knight is easily the best cooler you can find and not far from the true either, my standard one will do for me, still yields great temps!

Oh and BTW *UPDATED!*
New people or updated people can you check its all correct for me








pm if there are any errors.

Will.

Edit: The layout has changed abit, making it easier for me and new software, im now using snag it 9 which seems to work very well!

you took me off the x3 OC list brother! sigh*


----------



## dham

Are all ya'll guys running these dark nights and xiggy hdt sucking air from your hot gfx card and blowing it threw your hot heat sink into your psu? I mean most of you have a psu at the bottom but still. I went with the mugen 2 just because the way it faces and it's got pretty good reviews. I can suck air directly from my intake fans that are blowing, blow the air threw and then my exhaust takes it right out. Seems a little better. 45 - 46 idle (bad ambient too) at 3.6 at 1.47v. 40 - 41 when I feel like paying more for utilities(more ac).


----------



## Willhemmens

Deleted, im a fool and i dont know how to post.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


Are all ya'll guys running these dark nights and xiggy hdt sucking air from your hot gfx card and blowing it threw your hot heat sink into your psu? I mean most of you have a psu at the bottom but still. I went with the mugen 2 just because the way it faces and it's got pretty good reviews. I can suck air directly from my intake fans that are blowing, blow the air threw and then my exhaust takes it right out. Seems a little better. 45 - 46 idle (bad ambient too) at 3.6 at 1.47v. 40 - 41 when I feel like paying more for utilities(more ac).


some people have started making AM2 bolt thru mounts on OCN, they can be found here. This will allow for you to mount your HSF in the preferred way.

Not having it mounted right isnt a problem for me, i have two 120mm exhaust's on the top of my case and plenty of air flow. With all my case fan turned down all you can hear is a very quite hard disc, and that still cools my cpu to 23'c Idle.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


Are all ya'll guys running these dark nights and xiggy hdt sucking air from your hot gfx card and blowing it threw your hot heat sink into your psu? I mean most of you have a psu at the bottom but still. I went with the mugen 2 just because the way it faces and it's got pretty good reviews. I can suck air directly from my intake fans that are blowing, blow the air threw and then my exhaust takes it right out. Seems a little better. 45 - 46 idle (bad ambient too) at 3.6 at 1.47v. 40 - 41 when I feel like paying more for utilities(more ac).


I got 30c load with my window open, 40c load with heater on with 20-30c ambient, with the TRUE pulling air off the back of the hot Graphics Card.


----------



## Willhemmens

A few errors corrected and a new user added!

We now have 75 user's.









*Updated*


----------



## RawZ

What do i need to have the TRUE facing the exhaust out of the rear?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


What do i need to have the TRUE facing the exhaust out of the rear?


Somthing like this?


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


- Clock Speed: 3542
- Bus xMulti: 253 * 14
- RAM Speed: 1012
- Vcore: 1.42
- HT Link: 2024
- Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790x-ud4p
- Chipset: 790x
- CPU Cooling: Thermaltake Big typhoon




xD its an unlocked 720 ^^

plz put me on the x4 list

thx


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


xD its an unlocked 720 ^^

plz put me on the x4 list

thx










Ok. I changed the spreadsheet, next time i update it will be there.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

hello..!! i am new to ths thread









here is my overclock of my amd phenom II 720 be









-clock speed - 3900.56
-bus xmulti-200 x 19.5
-vcore-1.5
-HT link-1600
-motherboard-ta790gxb a2+
-cpu cooling-amd stock cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565168


----------



## akshay_blackcat

i got my 720 and i noticed tat overclocking thru bus speed givs more performance than multi (chked with everest ultimate) is tat true







?

and i am planing to hav a overclocking whc will run 24/7...so suggest me a combination and voltage














http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565168


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
i got my 720 and i noticed tat overclocking thru bus speed givs more performance than multi (chked with everest ultimate) is tat true







?

and i am planing to hav a overclocking whc will run 24/7...so suggest me a combination and voltage














http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=565168

Obviously







Because Bus Overclocks also increase the Hypertransport, Northbridge Clocks and RAM Clocks.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

can u give a gud combination for 24/7 usage overclock ?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
can u give a gud combination for 24/7 usage overclock ?

I run 3.75GHz 24/7.

250 Bus Speed and a 15x Multiplier with 1000Mhz RAM.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

wats ur original ram speed ? and ur ram voltage u hav increased and tell ur cpu voltage also







!!_~~_!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
wats ur original ram speed ? and ur ram voltage u hav increased and tell ur cpu voltage also







!!_~~_!!

I'm at 1.4V for 3.75GHz.

RAM: 1000Mhz Original: 800Mhz
DRAM Voltage: 2.2V Original: 2.1V
Timings: 5-5-5-12 Original: 4-4-4-12


----------



## akshay_blackcat

thnx for ur info..but..i am new to overclocking here is wat i hav
biostar ta790gxb
ocz gold 800mhz 2gb

and my ht link in the cpuz shows 1600 (default) and bus as 200mhz(default)

note: i am still on my amd stock cooler









so tell me how much shud i increase my bus and the voltage of my ram (default-1.9)
and voltage of cpu (default-1.296) and voltage of nb (default-1.232) to get 3.4 ghz ?









thnx in advance..!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
thnx for ur info..but..i am new to overclocking here is wat i hav
biostar ta790gxb
ocz gold 800mhz 2gb

and my ht link in the cpuz shows 1600 (default) and bus as 200mhz(default)

note: i am still on my amd stock cooler









so tell me how much shud i increase my bus and the voltage of my ram (default-1.9)
and voltage of cpu (default-1.296) and voltage of nb (default-1.232) to get 3.4 ghz ?









thnx in advance..!

You probably don't need to adjust your CPU Voltage if any at all or your NB Voltage. You could do 213 Bus and 16x Multiplier. I'd increase your RAM's voltage to 1.95 or 2.0 just to be safe.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

ok...i will try it now...!!

let me clear...!

r u tell me to keep my cpu voltage default-1.296 ? and also my nb voltage also?

and increase my ram voltage only rite> ?

did i get it rite and tell me how much long shud i run my prime 95 and whc test to run ?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
ok...i will try it now...!!

let me clear...!

r u tell me to keep my cpu voltage default-1.296 ? and also my nb voltage also?

and increase my ram voltage only rite> ?

did i get it rite and tell me how much long shud i run my prime 95 and whc test to run ?









Precisely. I usually run Prime95 for 4-6 hours on major overclocks and 2-4 on Mild ones.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

hey..dude..!! i asked u am i rite..??

as u told i am keeping my cpu volt-1.296 default and nb default

and increasing only my ram volt

is tat wat u said can i proced?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

for getting 3.4 24/7 ...


----------



## LethalRise750

And I said









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*
Precisely.


As in...Yes lol


----------



## akshay_blackcat

ok i am going to overclock now..







i will tell u wat happd aftr it







...thnx


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Ok. I changed the spreadsheet, next time i update it will be there.










thx a lot

btw i cant get more then 3542 x_x, no matter how much vcore i cant even get into windows, instant bsod









i have traid whit 1.52 and nothing, bsod all the time









any idea?

thx


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


thx a lot

btw i cant get more then 3542 x_x, no matter how much vcore i cant even get into windows, instant bsod









i have traid whit 1.52 and nothing, bsod all the time









any idea?

thx



Most likely a RAM issue.


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Most likely a RAM issue.


thats what i thought first, but my rams can reach 1100 at 5-5-5-15 v. stock , so thats not it

but im gonna try with lower mult for the rams anyway just to be sure


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


thats what i thought first, but my rams can reach 1100 at 5-5-5-15 v. stock , so thats not it

but im gonna try with lower mult for the rams anyway just to be sure










yes do, its got to be ram related, check your NB and other buses. If its not then you just could have a poor overclocking chip or motherboard


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


yes do, its got to be ram related, check your NB and other buses. If its not then you just could have a poor overclocking chip or motherboard


x_X not luck, is not the ram, and the buses are ok







i think is just the chip, well im happy anyway whit 4 cores 3500mhz 1.42vcore


----------



## akshay_blackcat

...! lethal..!! i tried..!! and its stable..









can i put my multi to 15x and increase the bus to 227







???

if i can tell me the proper voltage for doing it..!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*









...! lethal..!! i tried..!! and its stable..









can i put my multi to 15x and increase the bus to 227







???

if i can tell me the proper voltage for doing it..!











Well, 227 x 15 = 3405...You should currently be around 3408 right now, You shouldn't have to up the voltage.

If you wanted you could try 225 x 16 with like 1.35V on the CPU Core.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Well, 227 x 15 = 3405...You should currently be around 3408 right now, You shouldn't have to up the voltage.

If you wanted you could try 225 x 16 with like 1.35V on the CPU Core.


ok..dude..tryed..225 x 16 with 1.35 cpu voltage and 2.0 ram voltage (stock 1.9)

but instantly system restarted.....!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


ok..dude..tryed..225 x 16 with 1.35 cpu voltage and 2.0 ram voltage (stock 1.9)

but instantly system restarted.....!










You may wanna try 1.37V cpu core then


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


You may wanna try 1.37V cpu core then










nope tried till 1.44v







and note tat i am keeping my ram at 2.0v


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
nope tried till 1.44v







and note tat i am keeping my ram at 2.0v




























































Try 213 Bus and 17x Multiplier with 1.35V and go up from there in increments.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Try 213 Bus and 17x Multiplier with 1.35V and go up from there in increments.

but will the performance be reduced?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
but will the performance be reduced?









Nah it shouldn't be noticeable, It's only 100mhz on the HT/NB Clock.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Nah it shouldn't be noticeable, It's only 100mhz on the HT/NB Clock.

oppss...!! failed...!! with mul~17x
with bus~213

voltage cpu ~ 1.44v
ram ~ 2.0









i thk its the cpu voltage...! is very low


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
oppss...!! failed...!! with mul~17x
with bus~213

voltage cpu ~ 1.44v
ram ~ 2.0









i thk its the cpu voltage...! is very low









That's actually not much lol... Most 720's can get 3.6 with 1.4-1.45V typically


----------



## akshay_blackcat

sorry sorry..!! the cpu voltage is 1.344









now for mul~17x
with bus~213 it failed at 1.344

so..shud i increase ?
the volt of cpu

note : last post i wrote the cpu volt as 1.44 sorry its 1.344


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
sorry sorry..!! the cpu voltage is 1.344









now for mul~17x
with bus~213 it failed at 1.344

so..shud i increase ?
the volt of cpu

note : last post i wrote the cpu volt as 1.44 sorry its 1.344

Try 1.4V with 17x 213


----------



## akshay_blackcat

whc test shud i do in p95 ?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

instant restart whn i used 1.4 for 213x17







........................!!!

i used prime 95


----------



## akshay_blackcat

lethal u thr?


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


instant restart whn i used 1.4 for 213x17







........................!!!

i used prime 95


Alright what is your ram speed? do you u adjustments for the NB multi?
Sometimes you need to lower things and work them back up once you start getting stable. Start out by putting your ram at way lower then rated so that when u overclock to 220 the ram stays at or below its rated specs. Check around your bios you really want to overclock one thing at a time then bring the others up after you find stability until you reach all their limits. So separate the variables


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


x_X not luck, is not the ram, and the buses are ok







i think is just the chip, well im happy anyway whit 4 cores 3500mhz 1.42vcore










Oh well thats 4 cores i was thinking you were running into a wall with 3. Most of the unlock able 720s dont go as high with the 4th core on. That could be the only reason it got locked to 3. Or maybe something else. Anyway they dont sell 3.5 phenom2 quads so your chip is priceless


----------



## ocre

ashkay blackcat . I see you have a 3.9 validate, whats this another chip or are you trying 4 cores too. Are you just worried about performance with just changing the multi?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
ashkay blackcat . I see you have a 3.9 validate, whats this another chip or are you trying 4 cores too. Are you just worried about performance with just changing the multi?

tats just multi ...i used to reach....







....but i don wana increase only multi
cuz increasing it wil giv less performance than bus









and i am not expert in overclocking.... i want to use my procey 24/7 at 3.6

so i tried to reach 3.6

by

17 x 213

cpu v ~ 1.4
ram speed ~ 800mhz (original) and ram volt 1.9 (original) increased to 2.0 ( 213bus = 426 mhz overclocked )
north bridge ~ 1600mhz (default) 1704mhz(overclcoked) and volt is 1.216 (default)
i didnt chage the nb.....
ht multi ~ 8x
my system restarted instantly whn i used prime95
so...tell me a rite voltage for 17 x 213 to get it stable

and if u hav any other config to hit 3.6 (24/7) pls let me knw


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


tats just multi ...i used to reach....







....but i don wana increase only multi
cuz increasing it wil giv less performance than bus










Well uhm......your kinda mislead, let me see.... 
So when you overclock the cpu with only the multiplier then you are more stable? 
You do not lose much performance by only using the multiplier, it sounds to me like you are thinking its wrong that way. Most ppl use the fsb because most CPUs multipliers are locked.

Now listen I have some info that most people are overlooking about the phenom2s and memory configuration. So this isnt for you EVERYBODY HERE SHOULD READ THIS. I have been talkn till i am blue in the face about this since i discovered it by accident but i have found charts for what i have been tryin to explain for a while on other forums. WITH DDR3 DONT TRY TO OVERCLOCK YOUR RAM FOR PERFORMANCE with the phenom 2s. Why? because your NB speed is your memory controller clock which is for sure the bottleneck. Increasing your ram and timings will not get the data to the cpu any faster like you would think. It sounds crazy at first, but it is true. I have discovered that my higher ram speeds have not scaled the results it should. Not only that when my timing goes up even 1-1-1 although I am running my ram at 400mhz faster my results went down. This was puzzling. Then i decided to go the other route. The tighter the memory timings and the higher the NB frequency scaled results. As my memory speed goes down my timing goes down and my performance increases. Then the higher i jack the NB with my 1600 ram at 1200 (with much tighter timings) gives me more of an increase then the ram at 1600, stock timings, and the NB just as high. everyone look at this link its revolutionary:
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/wi...ed_vs_NB_Speed

Now this is only on 2 benchmarks. I have ran plenty and have been blown away by the fact that the NB clock going up yields insane results over stock NB, even if the ram goes waay up. This is not where ppl generally spend time overclocking. And many many ppl spen all this extra money on ddr1800 and ddr2000, trying to get an increase in performance but with the timings being looser you dont really gain. AT ALL!
I havent tested this on DDR2 speeds but i can assure you this much. Overclocking the NB via multiplier will yield you more performance then just overclocking your ram. With the DDR2 systems the NB is even slower and you can see in these charts how much of an impact the NB has. 
Has anyone wondered why the DDR2 systems are so very close to the much faster DDR3 ram systems. Its the NB bottleneck. I bet you with only the NB overclocked on a DDR2 system it can surpass a ddr3 system with stock NB. This is in real world apps and test not speaking of softsandra or any synthetic memory bull test.
So I hope this helps. It is useful but rare information which i imagine will become more and more popular information as time goes by. 
Man i hope i didnt waste my time as most ppl dont take the time to learn


----------



## akshay_blackcat

hey..ok..thnx man ...! and i am going to buy a cpu cooler for amd phenom II 720 
i hav a budget abt rs.3000 can u tell whc is best at ths rate?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
hey..ok..thnx man ...! and i am going to buy a cpu cooler for amd phenom II 720
i hav a budget abt rs.3000 can u tell whc is best at ths rate?

where do you live? So i can convert rs.3000 to sterling.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
where do you live? So i can convert rs.3000 to sterling.

i live in india...!! and pls update my overlclock to the first page...









thnx


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
i live in india...!! and pls update my overlclock to the first page...









thnx









do you know any good sites or places in india using rupee. So i can get an idea of what the price's are like over there.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
do you know any good sites or places in india using rupee. So i can get an idea of what the price's are like over there.

it will be the sam....rs.3000 is 60$ so...u can chk..and i asked







whn will my overclock will be updated ur rank?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
it will be the sam....rs.3000 is 60$ so...u can chk..and i asked







whn will my overclock will be updated ur rank?

in 6 days or the next time im not busy.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

dude...did u try unlocking ur core?


----------



## Willhemmens

Here are some good AMD heatsinks that will do a great job. Form on newegg.com.

Sunbeam CR-CCTF 120 mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU Cooler W/TX-2

Noctua NH-U12P 120mm SSO CPU Cooler

XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V 120mm(recommended)


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
dude...did u try unlocking ur core?

Me? I cant because i dont have the correct chipset.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

thnx man...!! can i knw sumthg...did u try unlocking ur core?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

oh...but i hav...the rite chipset i tried to put acc to auto thnn...my system didnt post

do u hav any idia>?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


oh...but i hav...the rite chipset i tried to put acc to auto thnn...my system didnt post

do u hav any idia>?


I have no experience unlocking them. Best to wait for someone who has to come on


----------



## Buster

I heard that unlocking the fourth core for phenom x3 720 is not possible on an asus motherboard, is that true?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I heard that unlocking the fourth core for phenom x3 720 is not possible on an asus motherboard, is that true?


Thats not true, if you look at the first post you will see the raxen has done it and he has a Asus board.


----------



## Willhemmens

Does anyone know what the safe voltage's are for the NB? Im currently running at 2400 with 1.25v.


----------



## Buster

will my asus motherboard M4A78T-E work? I heard that the cpu has to be manufactured in a certain date, how to I check?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


will my asus motherboard M4A78T-E work? I heard that the cpu has to be manufactured in a certain date, how to I check?


Not true either, Any 720 can do it. Whether it'll be stable or not is completely random.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Not true either, Any 720 can do it. Whether it'll be stable or not is completely random.


lethal whn i use auto in acc my system is not posting.....!!









and u tell y? huh?


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


I'll join the club, under the X4 list please







Not breaking any records though.

Core speed: 17.5 x 200 = 3500
CPU-NB: 2200
HT Link: 2000
Vcore: 1.46
Vcpu-nb: 1.28
Ram: 1066
CPU cooling: Reeven RCCT-09901SP <--- amazing little thing
790GX chipset
Asus M4A78-E

15hr OCCT and 8hr Linpack screenshots below:

http://img41.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=15hrocct.png


What version is your bios? What date is it? Is it the latest? What is your memory timings and voltage?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I have no experience unlocking them. Best to wait for someone who has to come on









ARE YOU HINTING - ME?? =D im still off the x3 list bro.. -.-!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
ARE YOU HINTING - ME?? =D im still off the x3 list bro.. -.-!

Do you gots two 720 BE's?
And yes i was hinting at you.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Does anyone know what the safe voltage's are for the NB? Im currently running at 2400 with 1.25v.

Thats very safe. I have seen all the way up to 1.5volts used daily. 1.4 to 1.45 is where i go max but i keep it waay safe. You just really dont get much more for the volts after that. On my system my NB only needs about 1.35 to go ~2600 and their isnt much gain after that. You dont need as much NB when you are using only three cores as you would with 4 cores. But i suggest 2400+. Really you get the most gain by the CPU overclock but neglect of the NB will leave the CPU starving at cycles which is too often overlooked
One thing I ddnt notice and i read was that the HT link going up hurts the performance. I dont really understand why yet but Test have shown that it fairs better at stock then even 200 or 400 above. So if your HT is goin up along with the NB then you may be canceling out the benefits of over clocking the NB.
Do you think i should start a new NB vs memory thread based on my previous post?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
oh...but i hav...the rite chipset i tried to put acc to auto thnn...my system didnt post

do u hav any idia>?

Try to press press reset after the first time it doesnt post. I dont know about the biostar but on 3 asrock boards the first boot with ACC hangs and you must simply press reset and it will boot all 4 cores. It was that way with tree boards and three different phenom 720s that all unlocked. So i think its a Bios bug with the asrock. There are a few glitches when ACC is enabled that really dont have anything to do wit the CPU


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Thats very safe. I have seen all the way up to 1.5volts used daily. 1.4 to 1.45 is where i go max but i keep it waay safe. You just really dont get much more for the volts after that. On my system my NB only needs about 1.35 to go ~2600 and their isnt much gain after that. You dont need as much NB when you are using only three cores as you would with 4 cores. But i suggest 2400+. Really you get the most gain by the CPU overclock but neglect of the NB will leave the CPU starving at cycles which is too often overlooked
One thing I ddnt notice and i read was that the HT link going up hurts the performance. I dont really understand why yet but Test have shown that it fairs better at stock then even 200 or 400 above. So if your HT is goin up along with the NB then you may be canceling out the benefits of over clocking the NB.
Do you think i should start a new NB vs memory thread based on my previous post?

For sure, you can link to this thread if you like.








i currently have my HT link at 2000 and thats where i feel its best at.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Try to press press reset after the first time it doesnt post. I dont know about the biostar but on 3 asrock boards the first boot with ACC hangs and you must simply press reset and it will boot all 4 cores. It was that way with tree boards and three different phenom 720s that all unlocked. So i think its a Bios bug with the asrock. There are a few glitches when ACC is enabled that really dont have anything to do wit the CPU

wat option should i keep it in acc ? and one more thing is i note tat...whn i keep it in "per core'' below 4 core r thr







?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
wat option should i keep it in acc ? and one more thing is i note tat...whn i keep it in "per core'' below 4 core r thr







?

Start off in auto, or all cores, that should get you up with 4 cores. Then you can fine tune the the ACC per core in a trial and error process to help lower the volts. You should try to unlock your core with stock speed and add volts if unsuccessful. Some chips will unlock only with extra volts. Then of cores you will have a much less max overclock. Its almost always better in that case to just leave 3 cores overclocked high then 4 cores low unless you use heavily multithreaded apps that benefit from all 4cores completely which are very rare and mostly benchmarking apps.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
i currently have my HT link at 2000 and thats where i feel its best at.

I am not getting results from lowering my ht to 2000 as stated in my link. I havent tryed pcmark as i usually use real word apps to benchmark. If anything i have lost performance from going ht 2250 to ht 2025 but this loss could be negligible. I didnt understand how it could effect as claimed but I havent givin up yet! I will run many more test before i conclude but so far I am not finding the "proof" to back up this claim.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Do you gots two 720 BE's?
And yes i was hinting at you.









no i do not own two of these, but id like to be listed for the record no?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Do you gots two 720 BE's?
And yes i was hinting at you.









He's not in the 3 Core List, only the 4 Core List and hasn't been for awhile


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
He's not in the 3 Core List, only the 4 Core List and hasn't been for awhile









I was going to say you could only be on one list at a time, one or the other BUT as the majority seem not to agree with that and as this is a community thread, i will happily put him back on the 3 core list aswell.







What was you final 3 core overclock elito?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I run 3.75GHz 24/7.

250 Bus Speed and a 15x Multiplier with 1000Mhz RAM.

I use the same thing but 14.5 multiplier cause Im unstable at 3.75

I love the overclock though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Does anyone know what the safe voltage's are for the NB? Im currently running at 2400 with 1.25v.

i dunno ive got mine at 1.2 but I think up to 1.4 is safe


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I was going to say you could only be on one list at a time, one or the other BUT as the majority seem not to agree with that and as this is a community thread, i will happily put him back on the 3 core list aswell.







What was you final 3 core overclock elito?


o man, you don't have the other copies? it was like..3.865 or something...i remmeber was i was 5th/ 6th from the top. i just recently upgraded to an SSD drive, my old copies are all gone.. and also, you know i feel that the two lists are more of a reference to others, so that they can get an idea where they'll land their OC with their chip. and with what amouts of average volts. so i feel that ppl can be allowed in both lists. and your work here is much appreciated will.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
o man, you don't have the other copies? it was like..3.865 or something...i remmeber was i s 5th/ 6th from the top. i just recently upgraded to an SSD drive, my old copies are all gone.. and also, you know i feel that the two lists are more of a reference to others, so that they can get an idea where they'll land their OC with their chip. and with what amouts of average volts. so i feel that ppl can be allowed in both lists. and your work here is much appreciated will.

It couldnt be so hard to do again could it. I wouldnt think so


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


o man, you don't have the other copies? it was like..3.865 or something...i remmeber was i was 5th/ 6th from the top. i just recently upgraded to an SSD drive, my old copies are all gone.. and also, you know i feel that the two lists are more of a reference to others, so that they can get an idea where they'll land their OC with their chip. and with what amouts of average volts. so i feel that ppl can be allowed in both lists. and your work here is much appreciated will.


I will put 3870, putting you in 5th. do you have any idea on voltages or FSB X MUITI by any chance? Im looking for the post now.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Start off in auto, or all cores, that should get you up with 4 cores. Then you can fine tune the the ACC per core in a trial and error process to help lower the volts. You should try to unlock your core with stock speed and add volts if unsuccessful. Some chips will unlock only with extra volts. Then of cores you will have a much less max overclock. Its almost always better in that case to just leave 3 cores overclocked high then 4 cores low unless you use heavily multithreaded apps that benefit from all 4cores completely which are very rare and mostly benchmarking apps.


i tried dude...!! sob..sob...!!









i first kept my voltage to 1.396 and kept the acc to auto
thn reastarted no post , as u told i pressed reset thn too no post
sam thg happed with all cores...!!

and i noted tat whn i press per core ....4 core r show for adjustments









and pls guide me thnx in advance


----------



## TRSchmidtty

Little update on my unsucessfull 4th core attempt, I downloaded Windows 7 32 bit and put on ACC hybrid and got much further into windows but not stable. Be4 when running 64bit it would not even begin to boot windows now i can boot with the fourth core but fails pretty quick(3mins)







Maybe with a little effort i can get it to unlock. I have read some reports of chips unlocking at higher GHZ then what i was trying(stock), and being unstable at stock speeds. I think there was converstation about how 64 bit stresses teh chip more earlier in this thread i think this is very ture. 
But on the good side i was able to squeeze a little bit more out of my chip with this 32 bit installation and now siiting at this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=578616
- Clock Speed= 3747.5MHz
- Bus xMulti=202.57*18.5
- RAM Speed=1080
- Vcore =1.488
- HT Link=2025MHz
- Motherboard GM-ma790x-ud4p
- Chipset790x
- CPU Cooling AC freezer pro
this is stable 24/7 been gaming on it and playing with it all weekend left occt on while i left the house a few times and it never failed.

LIke others I have really noticed the most improvement from over clocking the NB. Currently I am sitting at 2633 MHZ on the NB and it is great. would go higher but temps get a little hot for me









also maybe someone could help me understand this. I am stable at the current settings above but for quick performance tests i will use the AOD benchmark thing (i know how fail AOD is but like i said its a quick reference for me to see if what i had b4 was better or worse). But if i dump some volts into my OC i have been up to 1.6vcore b4 i will get about 1000 extra points i didnt have b4! Now i knoW AOD is fail boat maybe its just not a very accurate representation of a benchmark, And i also know 1.6v is insane with my cooler to be stable and dangerous for the chip possible, But why is this?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TRSchmidtty*


Little update on my unsucessfull 4th core attempt, I downloaded Windows 7 32 bit and put on ACC hybrid and got much further into windows but not stable. Be4 when running 64bit it would not even begin to boot windows now i can boot with the fourth core but fails pretty quick(3mins)







Maybe with a little effort i can get it to unlock. I have read some reports of chips unlocking at higher GHZ then what i was trying(stock), and being unstable at stock speeds. I think there was converstation about how 64 bit stresses teh chip more earlier in this thread i think this is very ture. 
But on the good side i was able to squeeze a little bit more out of my chip with this 32 bit installation and now siiting at this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=578616
- Clock Speed= 3747.5MHz
- Bus xMulti=202.57*18.5
- RAM Speed=1080
- Vcore =1.488
- HT Link=2025MHz
- Motherboard GM-ma790x-ud4p
- Chipset790x
- CPU Cooling AC freezer pro

LIke other I have really noticed the most improvement from over clocking the NB. Currently I am sitting at 2633 MHZ on the NB and it is great. would go higher but temps get a little hot for me











did u increase the voltage for unlocking?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TRSchmidtty*


Little update on my unsucessfull 4th core attempt, I downloaded Windows 7 32 bit and put on ACC hybrid and got much further into windows but not stable. Be4 when running 64bit it would not even begin to boot windows now i can boot with the fourth core but fails pretty quick(3mins)







Maybe with a little effort i can get it to unlock. I have read some reports of chips unlocking at higher GHZ then what i was trying(stock), and being unstable at stock speeds. I think there was converstation about how 64 bit stresses teh chip more earlier in this thread i think this is very ture. 
But on the good side i was able to squeeze a little bit more out of my chip with this 32 bit installation and now siiting at this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=578616
- Clock Speed= 3747.5MHz
- Bus xMulti=202.57*18.5
- RAM Speed=1080
- Vcore =1.488
- HT Link=2025MHz
- Motherboard GM-ma790x-ud4p
- Chipset790x
- CPU Cooling AC freezer pro
this is stable 24/7 been gaming on it and playing with it all weekend left occt on while i left the house a few times and it never failed.

LIke others I have really noticed the most improvement from over clocking the NB. Currently I am sitting at 2633 MHZ on the NB and it is great. would go higher but temps get a little hot for me










New mobo too?


----------



## Buster

I have an asus motherboard and phenom II x3 720 and have put my acc to all cores, but I don't see the fourth core on, any help?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I have an asus motherboard and phenom II x3 720 and have put my acc to all cores, but I don't see the fourth core on, any help?


If your using the latest bios try the one before. Asus might have fixed it.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I will put 3870, putting you in 5th. do you have any idea on voltages or FSB X MUITI by any chance? Im looking for the post now.


it was 309x12.5 i believe, volts were ofcourse 1.55. ht/ mem / don't remember anymore. lol


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


use the 1.45 just to ensure it won't randomly BSOD you. seriously it doesnt hurt them. max safe volt to operate is 1.425 STOCK. and 1.45 is just a .025 OVER volt. cant hurt it at all..gotta see it that way my fellow oc'er.

and i guess heres my final. when ever OP updates.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559607



309x12.5
2163NB / HT
1.55Volts


ha i found it!


----------



## TRSchmidtty

Aye ,ECS wasnt cutting anymore. New vid card 2







and new ram from the last time I validated anything







new psu 2 that helped a lot keeping volts steady. Manytimes on the older on my vcore would start to drop real low under load after a while.

Akasa blackcat i upped it a little. Make sure your processor stepping is 0904 or b4 but if not forget trying to get it unlocked.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TRSchmidtty* 
Aye ,ECS wasnt cutting anymore. New vid card 2







and new ram from the last time I validated anything







new psu 2 that helped a lot keeping volts steady. Manytimes on the older on my vcore would start to drop real low under load after a while.

Akasa blackcat i upped it a little. Make sure your processor stepping is 0904 or b4 but if not forget trying to get it unlocked.

Good job on the mobo, ram, graphics card and PSU.








Next year if i have the funds i hope to be replacing things like mobo, gpu and PSU too.









Im thinking of:
coolermaster modular
gigabyte 790GX with 2 X16 slots
2 X 4770 in Crossfire

Should be fun









About his processor being 0904 or before, this does not matter any more. Every current stepping can be unlocked dispite what other sites may be saying.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 









Good job on the mobo, ram, graphics card and PSU.








Next year if i have the funds i hope to be replacing things like mobo, gpu and PSU too.









About his processor being 0904 or before, this does not matter any more. Every current stepping can be unlocked dispite what other sites may be saying.
















mine is 0906 but i cant ~~~ ~~~ !!!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
mine is 0906 but i cant ~~~ ~~~ !!!









Most people cant, its normal. Its just some are luckier than others.


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
If your using the latest bios try the one before. Asus might have fixed it.

How do I downgrade for an asus motherboard because I have tried to, but it said the one I have is more current and wouldn't let me downgrade.


----------



## TRSchmidtty

Interesting enuff maybe why some unlock at some speeds and not others.
And nice future set up. I wasnt rich enuff to buy a modular power supply and the vid card was open box off newegg







but it does much better on games and movies then the last set up.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
How do I downgrade for an asus motherboard because I have tried to, but it said the one I have is more current and wouldn't let me downgrade.

When i last tried downgrading it pop'ed up saying the bios you are trying to use is an older version of the one currently installed or somthing and then alowed me to continue. I might be worth just having a play around with it.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TRSchmidtty* 
Interesting enuff maybe why some unlock at some speeds and not others.
And nice future set up. I wasnt rich enuff to buy a modular power supply and the vid card was open box off newegg







but it does much better on games and movies then the last set up.

You know a decent 500w or 550 would do the job fine. I currently have 2 hard discs, 4 sticks of ram, 8 120mm fans, 2 cold cathode sets, 6 fan fan controller and lots of other uneeded stuff and my little 400 handles it easily.









I prefer open box stuff even if it has been opened.









Post number 1600! Good job guys.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

can any one tell me how to stable at 3.4 but useing 14.5 x 235

i can get stable at 15 x 227









but i want 14.5 x 235 cuz it increases performance









current voltage setup is

vcore-1.375
ram -(800mhz) original ( 1.9) i hav kept it 2.1 
nb - 1.4 (default 1.2)

still i cant get stable


----------



## Buster

To enable the fourth core, do I need to run everything at stock first? And does setting acc to auto or all cores? Does it matter?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


To enable the fourth core, do I need to run everything at stock first? And does setting acc to auto or all cores? Does it matter?


Start off in auto, or all cores, that should get you up with 4 cores. Then you can fine tune the the ACC per core in a trial and error process to help lower the volts. You should try to unlock your core with stock speed and add volts if unsuccessful. Some chips will unlock only with extra volts. Then of cores you will have a much less max overclock. Its almost always better in that case to just leave 3 cores overclocked high then 4 cores low unless you use heavily multithreaded apps that benefit from all 4cores completely which are very rare and mostly benchmarking apps.


----------



## Buster

I have an asus motherboard and have tried both acc auto or all cores and it didn't work. Any help?


----------



## elito

lalalalala.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I have an asus motherboard and have tried both acc auto or all cores and it didn't work. Any help?


try an older bios.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


can any one tell me how to stable at 3.4 but useing 14.5 x 235

i can get stable at 15 x 227









but i want 14.5 x 235 cuz it increases performance









current voltage setup is

vcore-1.375
ram -(800mhz) original ( 1.9) i hav kept it 2.1 
nb - 1.4 (default 1.2)

still i cant get stable


try a little more Vcore. If that doesnt do it, then its probably your ram is maxing its OC and or timings for that overclock.


----------



## Buster

I tried to downgrade from 1001 to 801, but it said the eeprom type incompatible?


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I tried to downgrade from 1001 to 801, but it said the eeprom type incompatible?


Interesting. - http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...readid=2138223


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TRSchmidtty*


(1)Little update on my unsucessfull 4th core attempt, I downloaded Windows 7 32 bit and put on ACC hybrid and got much further into windows but not stable..... 
(2)
also maybe someone could help me understand this. I am stable at the current settings above but for quick performance tests i will use the AOD benchmark thing (i know how fail AOD is but like i said its a quick reference for me to see if what i had b4 was better or worse). But if i dump some volts into my OC i have been up to 1.6vcore b4 i will get about 1000 extra points i didnt have b4! Now i knoW AOD is fail boat maybe its just not a very accurate representation of a benchmark, And i also know 1.6v is insane with my cooler to be stable and dangerous for the chip possible, But why is this?


(1)
Okay, I have seen and heard of many people having trouble loading windows 7 with the core unlocked and the same chip work perfect with vista and xp, I am not sure as to why. Also I have seen chips work unlocked in 32bit OS's and the same chip not work in 64bit. So i would imagine that they have something wrong in a 64 bit function of the cpu's bad core and thats why it is disabled. 
(2)
As for the volts giving you a higher score. Did you know under load that your cpu will draw more power then not under a load. The more power available the more the chip can use. The highier the volts are set for the cpu the more watts it can draw. If your chip is set too high in clock and there is not enough watts the cpu will become unstable. In your case your cpu could use more watss then you were feeding. It was running but could have used even more watts and performed better even at the clock speed you were clocked. Most of the time in that case the cpu is very unstable but if it can run stable with less watts then it will just have a lesser amount of throughput. Does that make since to you as sometimes I dont explain theings well


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TRSchmidtty*


Akasa blackcat i upped it a little. Make sure your processor stepping is 0904 or b4 but if not forget trying to get it unlocked.


WRONG. I have unlocked 3 batch 0906 cpus in a row. My chip is batch 0906 I use right now as well as two customers of mine. Thats way way wrong!


----------



## ocre

Here is the situation, there are a lot of chips that will unlock that people dont even know they will or have tryed and wrote off. The motherboard bios's are tricky and the ONLY ones i have seen that unlock in person are biostar and Asrock. People report more and more gigabyte and asus unlocking and having new bios's that allow unlocking but I still think that even those arent as successful as often as the Asrock and biostar originators. They arent unlocking chips that unlock on another board. A lot of chips unlock, A high percentage will, but most dont remain stable enough to boot windows and have issues. But if you arent even unlocking them at all from the start then its probably a bios motherboard thing.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

dude.. i tried downgrading it....and i gav 1.4v and i set to auto thn i tried...sam thg it didnt post...thn ''all core'' even tat no post...

thn i updated my bios....thn 1.4 and auto...boom...!! i posted...!! i was happy..

thn ....blank...!! but system posted and i can see lights but no display aftr bios logo


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


dude.. i tried downgrading it....and i gav 1.4v and i set to auto thn i tried...sam thg it didnt post...thn ''all core'' even tat no post...

thn i updated my bios....thn 1.4 and auto...boom...!! i posted...!! i was happy..

thn ....blank...!! but system posted and i can see lights but no display aftr bios logo










Thought this might be worth asking; you are running everything else at stock speeds arnt you?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Thought this might be worth asking; you are running everything else at stock speeds arnt you?

ya....!! whn trying to unlock , jus increase volt to 1.4 and i didnt do anythg expect acc....!! now system is posting but aftr jus blank...!


----------



## B-roca

i'm thinking about getting one of these chips soon and i need to know if anybody has a guide to overclocking one of them


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Here is the situation, there are a lot of chips that will unlock that people dont even know they will or have tryed and wrote off. The motherboard bios's are tricky and the ONLY ones i have seen that unlock in person are biostar and Asrock. People report more and more gigabyte and asus unlocking and having new bios's that allow unlocking but I still think that even those arent as successful as often as the Asrock and biostar originators. They arent unlocking chips that unlock on another board. A lot of chips unlock, A high percentage will, but most dont remain stable enough to boot windows and have issues. But if you arent even unlocking them at all from the start then its probably a bios motherboard thing.

















dude.. i tried downgrading it....and i gav 1.4v and i set to auto thn i tried...sam thg it didnt post...thn ''all core'' even tat no post...

thn i updated my bios....thn 1.4 and auto...boom...!! i posted...!! i was happy..

thn ....blank...!! but system posted and i can see lights but no display aftr bios logo :swearing:


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


dude.. i tried downgrading it....and i gav 1.4v and i set to auto thn i tried...sam thg it didnt post...thn ''all core'' even tat no post...

thn i updated my bios....thn 1.4 and auto...boom...!! i posted...!! i was happy..

thn ....blank...!! but system posted and i can see lights but no display aftr bios logo :swearing:


you know, you didn't even bother reading how to unlock these chips. we all love to help here, but atleast do some hw on your end, youre basically expecting everyone here to do the hw for you and give you settings to put under bios. w/e happens with your board/chip, you can google and read about it. from what im seeing based off your results, you have a SERIOUSLY defective 4th core chip. after bios updates, increasing volts, and you can't get anywhere past windows boot..so id just forget about it and work on the x3 oc. maybe later in the future theyll release an enhanced bios that'll stabilized the unlocking sequence?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


maybe later in the future theyll release an enhanced bios that'll stabilized the unlocking sequence?


Doubt it lol... AMD has actually petitioned manufacturers to correct the issue.


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Doubt it lol... AMD has actually petitioned manufacturers to correct the issue.


I've read this also. However, within the past month, both Gigabyte and Asus have posted BIOSes which actually support unlocking, even though it is buggy as sh%#. Either both big mobo companies don't care about what AMD wants them to do, or AMD gave up on it and realized that it helped boost sales of X3s tremendously.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
I've read this also. However, within the past month, both Gigabyte and Asus have posted BIOSes which actually support unlocking, even though it is buggy as sh%#. Either both big mobo companies don't care about what AMD wants them to do, or AMD gave up on it and realized that it helped boost sales of X3s tremendously.

if gigabyte and asus didn't they would loose all there sales to biostar and asrock because of there unlocking capabilities.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
ya....!! whn trying to unlock , jus increase volt to 1.4 and i didnt do anythg expect acc....!! now system is posting but aftr jus blank...!









Most chips should do that much if you get the right mobo and bios. Your defective core is no use, sorry


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


I've read this also. However, within the past month, both Gigabyte and Asus have posted BIOSes which actually support unlocking, even though it is buggy as sh%#. Either both big mobo companies don't care about what AMD wants them to do, or AMD gave up on it and realized that it helped boost sales of X3s tremendously.


Either (1) they are giong against AMD on this, I fully expect Amd to figure out a better way to permanently shut off the cores at the manufacturer site. They will have to do this in the long run they just cant afford to sell phenom 2 quads at $130 all day long right now. the X3 sales are tremendously high, much higher then expected. 
or (2) Amd may have already fixed the ability to unlock chips on site and that is why gigybyte and asus have the okay to releasing bioses. When are the current stock of 720s are used up, it wont matter any more. the chips being made today may be permanently FIXED. And these new bioses will create one last new buzz.

either way I have a very strong feeling, the day for permanently locked chips is coming


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Either (1) they are giong against AMD on this, I fully expect Amd to figure out a better way to permanently shut off the cores at the manufacturer site. They will have to do this in the long run they just cant afford to sell phenom 2 quads at $130 all day long right now. the X3 sales are tremendously high, much higher then expected. 
or (2) Amd may have already fixed the ability to unlock chips on site and that is why gigybyte and asus have the okay to releasing bioses. When are the current stock of 720s are used up, it wont matter any more. the chips being made today may be permanently FIXED. And these new bioses will create one last new buzz.

either way I have a very strong feeling, the day for permanently locked chips is coming


They'll most likely end up damaging the cores themselves manually on purpose to ensure they won't be able to unlock.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Either (1) they are giong against AMD on this, I fully expect Amd to figure out a better way to permanently shut off the cores at the manufacturer site. They will have to do this in the long run they just cant afford to sell phenom 2 quads at $130 all day long right now. the X3 sales are tremendously high, much higher then expected. 
or (2) Amd may have already fixed the ability to unlock chips on site and that is why gigybyte and asus have the okay to releasing bioses. When are the current stock of 720s are used up, it wont matter any more. the chips being made today may be permanently FIXED. And these new bioses will create one last new buzz.

either way I have a very strong feeling, the day for permanently locked chips is coming


I think that they're letting it go, they're still turning in a profit on the X3 720s and those people buying the X3s might of been buying a E8400 or something instead if it wasn't for the quad core possibility, plenty of people are buying Quad Cores still, too.


----------



## LethalRise750

I think I might buy a Prolimatech Megahalem.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I think I might buy a Prolimatech Megahalem.

Sounds good to me, you will be the first in the club!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Sounds good to me, you will be the first in the club!

I found the AM2/AM2+ mounting for it.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/90...it_ARM-01.html

So I'm highly considering it lol


----------



## RawZ

I would of got the Megahalem if they sold it in the UK, but a TRUE Black will be fine for now


----------



## LethalRise750

So I noticed DDR3 is getting cheaper, I'm considering also buying a DDR3 mobo and RAM but I'm not sure if its worth it.

My mobo of choice would be this:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 

I was also looking at this RAM:

OCZ Platinum AMD Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3

Any recommendations? Or should I just stick with my DDR2 and AM2+ Motherboard?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


So I noticed DDR3 is getting cheaper, I'm considering also buying a DDR3 mobo and RAM but I'm not sure if its worth it.

My mobo of choice would be this:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 

I was also looking at this RAM:

OCZ Platinum AMD Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3

Any recommendations? Or should I just stick with my DDR2 and AM2+ Motherboard?


Think i will wait till my next full upgrade to move to DDR3, i think it would be better to get an expensive AM2+ MOBO.


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


So I noticed DDR3 is getting cheaper, I'm considering also buying a DDR3 mobo and RAM but I'm not sure if its worth it.

My mobo of choice would be this:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 

I was also looking at this RAM:

OCZ Platinum AMD Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3

Any recommendations? Or should I just stick with my DDR2 and AM2+ Motherboard?


LOL I bought the same last week, and it was cheaper in Canada! You might want to check out NCIX - I don't know if they price match for the US, but it might be worth looking into. Sexy parts, tho.

Now, if I can only sell our condo so my wife will let me build my rig...


----------



## LethalRise750

Guys, I think I may be leaving this nice Club and joining the X4 955 one! I'm sorry







I'll still poke around here if I do leave.


----------



## Buster

When I set my acc to auto, all cores, per cores, it wouldn't boot into windows and get BSOD. What should I do?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


When I set my acc to auto, all cores, per cores, it wouldn't boot into windows and get BSOD. What should I do?


As I said before, Chances are you got a truly defective chip with the 4th core respectfully and rightfully disabled.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

-clock speed - 3900.56
-bus xmulti-200 x 19.5
-vcore-1.5
-HT link-1600
-motherboard-ta790gxb a2+
-cpu cooling-amd stock cooling


----------



## nirianto

@ashkay, you validation was rejected by cpu-z.... I had the same problem like this when I oc via AOD...trying making the changes in the BIOS and re-do the validation...it might work..


----------



## elito

heh, validations, i find them useless. a stable OC > a validated oc by 10xx folds. hope your 3.9 is stable.


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


heh, validations, i find them useless. a stable OC > a validated oc by 10xx folds. hope your 3.9 is stable.


x2, i can get allmost 3700mhz @ x4 validated but totally unstable xD


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

This is my first AMD build and first time trying to OC it...so any tips on how to fine tune things and squeeze a little bit extra are welcome!

Do I have the right info to get added?

Code:


Code:


[I][B]24/7 Settings:[/B][/I]

[B]Clock Speed[/B] - [B]3607.7 MHz[/B]
[B]Bus x Multi[/B] - [B]200.43 * 18[/B]
[B]RAM Speed[/B] - [B]1069 MHz[/B]
[B]Vcore[/B] - [B]1.440v[/B]
[B]HT Link[/B] - [B]2004.24 MHz[/B]
[B]Motherboard[/B] - [B]Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H[/B]
[B]Chipset[/B] - [B]AMD 780G & SB750[/B]
[B]CPU Cooling[/B] - [B]Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V w/ 120mm PWM Fan[/B]

CPU-z Validation



Quote:



*10 Pass ITB* - *Will do an overnight P95 tonight, and a 20 Pass IBT
*


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
So I noticed DDR3 is getting cheaper, I'm considering also buying a DDR3 mobo and RAM but I'm not sure if its worth it.

My mobo of choice would be this:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P AM3 DDR3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail

I was also looking at this RAM:

OCZ Platinum AMD Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3

Any recommendations? Or should I just stick with my DDR2 and AM2+ Motherboard?

You really wont notice it at all! there is very little difference in going DD# over dd2. Its not even worth it at all to buy a new setup when you already have a ddr2 setup. If someone were starting from scratch I would recommend DDR3 just for the future CPUs with better memory controllers which can take more advantage of ddr3. Only in benchmarks the difference is visible and in most cases the increase percentage can be counted on one hand. Its really a shame but its true. Even in games which test systems to their limit, with current phenom 2s at best ddr3 is just a few fps faster then the same cpu with ddr2. Like a very few. So dont waste your money
DD3 is not a bad option to go with, but its not really because it is so much better. its more because it is more future proof. So if you already have an am2/ddr2 setup there is no reason ,none, to by into ddr3 right now. In the future AMD will have better cpus that can take more advantage of DDR 3, when that day comes a full upgrade to DDR3 would cost you less and yeild you even better components as timings and speed get better every few months


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


-clock speed - 3900.56
-bus xmulti-200 x 19.5
-vcore-1.5
-HT link-1600
-motherboard-ta790gxb a2+
-cpu cooling-amd stock cooling


Please attach a screenshot of your CPU being minimum 1 hour OCCT, IBT or Prime 95 stable.
If you look on our front page it says "Stable OC's only please" i dont believe 3.9GHz with the stock cooler to be stable.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Please attach a screenshot of your CPU being minimum 1 hour OCCT, IBT or Prime 95 stable.
If you look on our front page it says "Stable OC's only please" i dont believe 3.9GHz with the stock cooler to be stable.

sure dude ..... i will as soon as posible







and it was in stock cooler cuz my room temp is 16 to 17 degree C ,so the stock cooler is able to manage


----------



## RawZ

Anyone from the UK interested in buying my CM V8 off me?









You can mount this so that it blows out the rear fan if anyone was wondering.


----------



## LethalRise750

Hey guys, I'm trying to eliminate why I can't get 4GHz stable.. So far I've tried the following:

20x200 @ 1.55V
16x250 @ 1.55V
18x223 @ 1.55V
18.5x220 @ 1.55V

I just can't get it stable no matter what I do lol...

My CPU-NB Voltage = 1.3V, My HT Voltage = 1.25V

My CPU's temps range from 31-33C idle @ 4GHz and 44-46C Load.


----------



## mastertrixter

hmm well since i still haven't been added here goes again

cpu 3600
ht link 200
multi 18
nb 2000
ht 1600
ram 1066
voltage 1.45

4th core unlocked 10hrs+ prime small fft stable


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Hey guys, I'm trying to eliminate why I can't get 4GHz stable.. So far I've tried the following:

20x200 @ 1.55V
16x250 @ 1.55V
18x223 @ 1.55V
18.5x220 @ 1.55V

I just can't get it stable no matter what I do lol...

My CPU-NB Voltage = 1.3V, My HT Voltage = 1.25V

My CPU's temps range from 31-33C idle @ 4GHz and 44-46C Load.


Well thats really not enough info, even so its really kinda something you have to work at. A lot of trial and error. What is your cooler and temps at your highest stable overclock on load? There is just so much you can do, but maybe only one way to get it higher. So you may have to spend a lot of time on it.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Well thats really not enough info, even so its really kinda something you have to work at. A lot of trial and error. What is your cooler and temps at your highest stable overclock on load? There is just so much you can do, but maybe only one way to get it higher. So you may have to spend a lot of time on it.


3.966GHz is 43-44C on 100% load for 2 hours. Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V with dual 80CFM 120mm Fans on it


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


hmm well since i still haven't been added here goes again

cpu 3600
ht link 200
multi 18
nb 2000
ht 1600
ram 1066
voltage 1.45

4th core unlocked 10hrs+ prime small fft stable


He will get it just usually once a week, and you got to understand there are a lot of post on this page everyday! thats so good that you unlock stable. I am sure glad to see other peeps unlocking and stable, It was lonely when I first unlocked, and NO BODY BELIEVED ME! anywhere, its like if offended them. So I hope more and more people get to unlock their chips, But after it happens its just not that big of a deal. Like i said, for the most part the only way i even know its 4 cores is by checking CPUZ, cause really the 720 is an amasing chip with just 3!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


hmm well since i still haven't been added here goes again

cpu 3600
ht link 200
multi 18
nb 2000
ht 1600
ram 1066
voltage 1.45

4th core unlocked 10hrs+ prime small fft stable


I added you i just havnt updated the chart for a week, im just waiting on akshay_blackcat to prove he's occt 1 hr stable at 3.9 with stock cooler now.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I added you i just havnt updated the chart for a week, im just waiting on akshay_blackcat to prove he's occt 1 hr stable at 3.9 with stock cooler now.


+1, 
Me too


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I added you i just havnt updated the chart for a week, im just waiting on akshay_blackcat to prove he's occt 1 hr stable at 3.9 with stock cooler now.


thnx dude







... jus give days time i will give u the details







....!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


thnx dude







... jus give days time i will give u the details







....!


What's wrong with now? or do you have another HSF coming?


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil*


This is my first AMD build and first time trying to OC it...so any tips on how to fine tune things and squeeze a little bit extra are welcome!

Do I have the right info to get added?

Code:


Code:


[I][B]24/7 Settings:[/B][/I]

[B]Clock Speed[/B] - [B]3607.7 MHz[/B]
[B]Bus x Multi[/B] - [B]200.43 * 18[/B]
[B]RAM Speed[/B] - [B]1069 MHz[/B]
[B]Vcore[/B] - [B]1.440v[/B]
[B]HT Link[/B] - [B]2004.24 MHz[/B]
[B]Motherboard[/B] - [B]Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H[/B]
[B]Chipset[/B] - [B]AMD 780G & SB750[/B]
[B]CPU Cooling[/B] - [B]Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V w/ 120mm PWM Fan[/B]

CPU-z Validation





What about me? Also here is a 20 pass IBT too...


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
What about me? Also here is a 20 pass IBT too...



Yeh, ive put you on as well, just havnt uploaded a screen shot yet, updateds are done weekly around here.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Willhemmens said:


> What's wrong with now? or do you have another HSF coming?
> 
> my seagate hdd is currently is not with me ... its gone for replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so..i am using my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grr..!!
> 
> i will do as soon as it cums...!


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Yeh, ive put you on as well, just havnt uploaded a screen shot yet, updateds are done weekly around here.

Ok, I was just wondering


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Hey guys, I'm trying to eliminate why I can't get 4GHz stable.. So far I've tried the following:

20x200 @ 1.55V
16x250 @ 1.55V
18x223 @ 1.55V
18.5x220 @ 1.55V

I just can't get it stable no matter what I do lol...

My CPU-NB Voltage = 1.3V, My HT Voltage = 1.25V

My CPU's temps range from 31-33C idle @ 4GHz and 44-46C Load.


its fairly simple, inorder to hit those few extra mhz, your chip needs moer volts..sounds silly but its true, i needed 1.55 just to 3808, while 3794 was @ 1,525,,,its not so easy hitting the 4ghz barrier man. i can oc mine to 4ghz, but stable? no. doubt it,

*on a sidenote, im itching to hit 3.7 @ x4. see how that'll go hmmm ^.o


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


its fairly simple, inorder to hit those few extra mhz, your chip needs moer volts..sounds silly but its true, i needed 1.55 just to 3808, while 3794 was @ 1,525,,,its not so easy hitting the 4ghz barrier man. i can oc mine to 4ghz, but stable? no. doubt it,

*on a sidenote, im itching to hit 3.7 @ x4. see how that'll go hmmm ^.o


Eh I don't think 1.6V is worth the extra 40mhz haha


----------



## elito

im still not back on there will...


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
its fairly simple, inorder to hit those few extra mhz, your chip needs moer volts..sounds silly but its true, i needed 1.55 just to 3808, while 3794 was @ 1,525,,,its not so easy hitting the 4ghz barrier man. i can oc mine to 4ghz, but stable? no. doubt it,

*on a sidenote, im itching to hit 3.7 @ x4. see how that'll go hmmm ^.o

Hey! You tryin to catch me! I got my eye on you.....
Dont make me have to get a new cooler
I will up my volts, I will, I swear, you better back off!
LoL, ha,ha just messin witcha


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
What about me? Also here is a 20 pass IBT too...



congrats, we need more unlocked chips. This is gonna be the only place on the net to find this many unlocked 720s, Just think intel fanboys will just hate it! We need as many people unlocking as we can get. Help as many people as we can, show everybody that AMD really can put out good chips. much better for the money you spend!


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


congrats, we need more unlocked chips. This is gonna be the only place on the net to find this many unlocked 720s, Just think intel fanboys will just hate it! We need as many people unlocking as we can get. Help as many people as we can, show everybody that AMD really can put out good chips. much better for the money you spend!


Thanks, I am still toying with it to find my comfortable level that I want to stay at lol...So far I have been stable @ 3.8 for my highest OC (with all 4 cores, I did get into windows @ 4.05 with 3 cores, but wasn't stable at all lol), but too much volts for me so that won't be my 24/7...

CPU-z Link

I think that I will stay @ 3.6 for my 24/7...I did want to ask though, to get on the list w/ 4 cores, do you need my 24/7 info, or my highest OC stable info? Or will each one be put on there separately?

Any way, I'll post them both, starting with my 24/7 use @ 3.6:

Quote:



Code:


Code:


[I][B]24/7 Settings:[/B][/I]

[B]Clock Speed[/B] - [B]3620.03 MHz[/B]
[B]Bus x Multi[/B] - [B]249.66 x 14.5[/B]
[B]RAM Speed[/B] - [B]998.6 MHz[/B]
[B]Vcore[/B] - [B]1.456v[/B]
[B]HT Link[/B] - [B]2496.6 MHz[/B]
[B]Motherboard[/B] - [B]Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H[/B]
[B]Chipset[/B] - [B]AMD 780G & SB750[/B]
[B]CPU Cooling[/B] - [B]Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V w/ 120mm PWM Fan[/B]

CPU-z Link





And my 3.8:

Quote:



Code:


Code:


[I][B]Bench Run:[/B][/I]

[B]Clock Speed[/B] - [B]3808.06 MHz[/B]
[B]Bus x Multi[/B] - [B]200.42 x 19[/B]
[B]RAM Speed[/B] - [B]1069 MHz[/B]
[B]Vcore[/B] - [B]1.568v[/B]
[B]HT Link[/B] - [B]2004.2 MHz[/B]
[B]Motherboard[/B] - [B]Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H[/B]
[B]Chipset[/B] - [B]AMD 780G & SB750[/B]
[B]CPU Cooling[/B] - [B]Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V w/ 120mm PWM Fan[/B]

CPU-z Link


----------



## ocre

Thats really good. I havent really pushed my cpu yet. I got another crap cpu HS. I found another rosewell CPU HS like this one 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200036
And the fan doesnt spin, and was thinking of modding it with a 120mm case fan. What do you guys all think? U think it might actually be any good after that? Just got so much junk laying around the home shop, you know.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Thats really good. I havent really pushed my cpu yet. I got another crap cpu HS. I found another rosewell CPU HS like this one 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200036
And the fan doesnt spin, and was thinking of modding it with a 120mm case fan. What do you guys all think? U think it might actually be any good after that? Just got so much junk laying around the home shop, you know.


The fan dosent spin? Take that fan off and mod 1 or 2 case fans on to it and see what kind of temps you get. It doesnt look like a bad HSF at all. The fans on my HS use 4 pin molex (no speed sensing). Because i have two on there its ok if one die's i still have the other, but i do keep a very close eye on them.

You guys can laugh but currently im running at 3.4GHz. Untill i have a good amount of time to play around in the bios thats all. Cant even get 3.6GHz with 1.5v at the moment. I cant tell much speed difference really.

OCCT result attached (very hot day yesterday).

EDIT: Read bottom review on Newegg, says his fan stopped after 2-3 days.


----------



## Brutuz

I'm going to try for 4Ghz this weekend, wish me luck.









Edit: Isn't stable above 3930Mhz.


----------



## Bartmasta

i might be getting a new mobo, what kind do I need to unlock the forth core


----------



## Brutuz

Anything with ACC, preferably from Gigabyte, Biostar or ASRock.


----------



## Bartmasta

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ProductID=3002

Has acc? I might have a fourth core! 3dmark06 here I come


----------



## Redkachina

Hello guys, I just bought a used GA-ma790x-ds4, and paired it with my PII 720 + OCZ 1066 Gold ed. Already set the ram timings(566-18) and voltage(2.1v),and everything else at stock. The 1st and 3rd core intermittently failed p95 blend test, sometimes its just the 1st one, and it'll be the 3rd ones after i retest it while the second core remains solid. None of this happened when i used it with my Asus M3N78-VM @ 3.6Ghz. Now its not solid with this motherboard, I thought 790x chipset is way better than my Asus nforce 720..


----------



## dham

Yea I tried turning ACC to auto on my gigabyte board and it didn't do anything. It just posted perfectly into windows and I just have 3 cores. Oh well.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ProductID=3002

Has acc? I might have a fourth core! 3dmark06 here I come









go for the ud4p instead of the ud4, its basically the am2+ version of the am3 ud4p. excellent board.


----------



## ocre

I really havent been big on gigabyte these last few months. For many reasons. I hear they unlock with ACC but I still dont know how well they do it. I have seen chips not work in one board and work in other boards. Not so sure why though


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
I really havent been big on gigabyte these last few months. For many reasons. I hear they unlock with ACC but I still dont know how well they do it. I have seen chips not work in one board and work in other boards. Not so sure why though

I'm lovin your volts though with that over clock...you got a hot chip









Here's where I finally landed last night (well by 6am this morning lol), after adjusting what seemed like forever...I like this Gigabyte board









Quote:



Code:



Code:


[I][B]24/7 Settings:[/B][/I]

[B]Clock Speed[/B] - [B]3720 MHz[/B]
[B]Bus x Multi[/B] - [B]240 * 15.5[/B]
[B]RAM Speed[/B] - [B]960 MHz[/B]
[B]Vcore[/B] - [B]1.456v[/B]
[B]HT Link[/B] - [B]2400 MHz[/B]
[B]NB Frequency[/B] - [B]2640 MHz[/B]
[B]Motherboard[/B] - [B]Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H w/ F1 Bios[/B]
[B]Chipset[/B] - [B]AMD 780G & SB750[/B]
[B]CPU Cooling[/B] - [B]Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V w/ 120mm PWM Fan[/B]


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
I'm lovin your volts though with that over clock...you got a hot chip









Here's where I finally landed last night (well by 6am this morning lol), after adjusting what seemed like forever...I like this Gigabyte board









Its Crazy cause to got up to 3.8ghz i got to add volts to like 1.45 or something. I just think i found the sweet spot right before you got to add a bunch of volts. It is a good high sweet spot although. I can run all 4 cores at 3ghz on 1.2 volts flat. Its crazy!. Also gigybyte still isnt bad, Just had a few go dead this year, I had Asus do the same. Probably just bad luck.


----------



## elito

yes, [email protected] is very good. i cant achive that with mine, hmm anyone wanna swap chips so i can oc them to the max? ill send em back after im done.


----------



## ocre

I just cant bring myself to push my volts, it does so good at low volts
I switched back to x3, so far its really not any better at OCing in X3, i thought it might be better. At stock volts I can get 3.5ghz completely stable with IBT PI and prime. At 3565mhz it blue screened on IBT on maximum at stock volts, I raised them to 1.35 and also raised the NB volts to 1.2325 cause it is running ~2531mhz. I think it may have blue screened because of the NB speed/ volts. See the higher I go with the CPU, my NB doesnt want to go as high as with it, if I lower the multiplier its stable. Its strange. Anyway I have some benchmarks to run on 3 cores vs 4 and so far I think I am just blown away impressed by how little of an effect the 4th core makes. Even in GTA4 the results are neglegable


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Well I am back to experimenting again too...What passed a 20 Pass IBT at Max, failed in seconds in Prime...I think it is my NB that I am having problems with. I think I have my CPU volts under control, I just can't get a handle on the NB at all. I have the opposite affect that you have. I can't do the NB from adjusting the multi and leaving the FSB at stock 200...I can't get it to even post. I have to actually throw a multi like 11 at it and fsb @ 250 to get it to boot lmao...But it is the volts that I am confused the most on...What is the difference between NB Voltage & CPU NB VID? I currently have volts added to both of them. Also, under another bios are there is the option to enable disable or leave on auto for NB power management, what should it be set to, and does it change or add any other options elsewhere when it's enabled? I can't seem to find any info on that...

PS

I did some basic test of the HT too, I had read that it can reduce GPU performance. I did a 2400HT and a 1920HT run with Vantage and 06 with pretty much identical results, so not sure on that one either lol


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
Well I am back to experimenting again too...What passed a 20 Pass IBT at Max, failed in seconds in Prime...I think it is my NB that I am having problems with. I think I have my CPU volts under control, I just can't get a handle on the NB at all. I have the opposite affect that you have. I can't do the NB from adjusting the multi and leaving the FSB at stock 200...I can't get it to even post. I have to actually throw a multi like 11 at it and fsb @ 250 to get it to boot lmao...But it is the volts that I am confused the most on...What is the difference between NB Voltage & CPU NB VID? I currently have volts added to both of them. Also, under another bios are there is the option to enable disable or leave on auto for NB power management, what should it be set to, and does it change or add any other options elsewhere when it's enabled? I can't seem to find any info on that...

PS

I did some basic test of the HT too, I had read that it can reduce GPU performance. I did a 2400HT and a 1920HT run with Vantage and 06 with pretty much identical results, so not sure on that one either lol

HT is useless...NB is what matters.. if youre on 1600+ you should see no marginal gains/ decreases..from 2k+.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
I just cant bring myself to push my volts, it does so good at low volts
I switched back to x3, so far its really not any better at OCing in X3, i thought it might be better. At stock volts I can get 3.5ghz completely stable with IBT PI and prime. At 3565mhz it blue screened on IBT on maximum at stock volts, I raised them to 1.35 and also raised the NB volts to 1.2325 cause it is running ~2531mhz. I think it may have blue screened because of the NB speed/ volts. See the higher I go with the CPU, my NB doesnt want to go as high as with it, if I lower the multiplier its stable. Its strange. Anyway I have some benchmarks to run on 3 cores vs 4 and so far I think I am just blown away impressed by how little of an effect the 4th core makes. Even in GTA4 the results are neglegable

yes, instable NB causes instable oc/ bsod's. happens to me all the time when i wanna try for 2.4ghz+ just won't do it. lol


----------



## Buster

I am returning my asus m4a78t-e. Any suggestion of what mb I should get? I heard of the asrock, gigabyte, and biostar can unlocked the fourth core. Which one is cheaper and better. I am thinking about the gigabyte right now since dual bios and 2x pci xpress x16 instead of like my mb which is 2x pci express x8.


----------



## elito

biostar is the cheapest and works well, gigabyte is more quality parts based. for am2+ the ud4p is a definite win. and theres most likely a ud3p coming out soon, idk why gigabyte will release a ud3p right now...lol


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
biostar is the cheapest and works well, gigabyte is more quality parts based. for am2+ the ud4p is a definite win. and theres most likely a ud3p coming out soon, idk why gigabyte will release a ud3p right now...lol

what is the difference between ud4p and ud3p?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
what is the difference between ud4p and ud3p?

great question, they're 99% identical in everyway... the ud4p is basically the highest end on the am2+ line up, it was a strip down of the am3 ud4p, and ud3p is just right below the ud4p, but the ud4p was already released and the ud3p is just making it to the market, sometimes idk how companies markets their products..lol. but id go with the ud4p anyway.


----------



## Buster

so GA-MA790X-UD4P is a good buy? can it unlock the fourth core?


----------



## elito

id say go with am3 now, since dual channel kits are cheap now..the ud4p am3 is a great board.


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


id say go with am3 now, since dual channel kits are cheap now..the ud4p am3 is a great board.


I heard there are not much difference between ddr3 and ddr2. Isn't that true?


----------



## elito

5% gain in ddr3.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I heard there are not much difference between ddr3 and ddr2. Isn't that true?


From what I've seen the only difference is overclocking, DDR3 appaears to go alot higher then DDR2.


----------



## Buster

The reason that I am undecided is because I recently bought a 4GB DDR2 kit that is unused right now while I only have 2GB DDR3 kit so I was wondering if I should just keep DDR2 platform since capacity gains more than frequency.


----------



## B-roca

just a quick question but whats the best way to oc a 720


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
just a quick question but whats the best way to oc a 720

Some people go straight multiplier, others mix bus and multiplier, some go all bus. Honestly I'd do what works best for you. Multiplier is usually the easiest.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I am returning my asus m4a78t-e. Any suggestion of what mb I should get? I heard of the asrock, gigabyte, and biostar can unlocked the fourth core. Which one is cheaper and better. I am thinking about the gigabyte right now since dual bios and 2x pci xpress x16 instead of like my mb which is 2x pci express x8.


I have had a lot of experience with them all. Gigabyte is the higher class board, but I have quit using them unless requested at the moment. I used a lot of the biostar AM2 boards for the budget builds. I stand by biostar as far as reliability goes they have served very very well, I cant be having boards go out as it comes back on me. I gave Asrock a shot a year ago and was really impressed with their latest am2 board. Then Arock came out with the DDR3/AM3 M3A790GXH/128M board. It was one of the earliest AM3 board options available to me for budget builds and it really is so solid. I am nearly building all Asrock for my amd systems. This is the Tops for Asrock. I cant tell you how happy I am to have this board for builds. Its perfect for what they are. I just couldnt see spending more money unless you really need something like 2 16x lanes. I always perfer one really good card cause crossfire isnt that awsome in the real apps other than braggin rights. Asrock has came a long way and it does stand its own against the big boyz. I have been able to hit 3.9 stable with the M3A790GXH/128M where on this gigabyte board it replaced was stuck at 3.85. I am not saying that Asrock is necessarily> gigabyte always, but I am saying that as rock is now at least comparable and can stand up respectfully. I am blown away by this and have been trying to tell ppl all over but its kinda hard for ppl to believe for some reason. Its not gonna suit everyones needs but it isnt bad at all. I am building a lot of AM3/DDR3 board and i suggest it as well. Not because its so much better performing then the ddr2 phenom2 rigs, but because DDR3 will be taken advantage of a whole lot more in future generations of AMD cpus. Right now they just transitioned but the CPUs memory controllers are still chained to use ddr2 or ddr3. they havent redesigned much but rather upgraded. The NB is a well known restriction for the Phenom2 engeneers and this will be a focus area which ddr3 will help to free up this bottleneck. 
Anyway, get what you like. I was just wanting to let you know the asrock board is a lot better then one would think. Here is another thread about it where i was trying to let people know whats up. finally on page 3 or 4 an even bigger system builder jumps in to explain. just check it out its usfull knowledge http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ire-am3-4.html


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


HT is useless...NB is what matters.. if youre on 1600+ you should see no marginal gains/ decreases..from 2k+.


Yep. The higher I clock the CPU the more i have to lower the NB. I get so much performance gains at NB2500 or so but when i get my CPU at 3.8+ I cant run my NB over 2400. At 3.9 its seems to be even less. I have been most happy with the highes balance of both which is where i am! 
I have been doing HT test on and off and am running into interesting results but they seem consistent. I will post when i am completely done.


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I have had a lot of experience with them all. Gigabyte is the higher class board, but I have quit using them unless requested at the moment. I used a lot of the biostar AM2 boards for the budget builds. I stand by biostar as far as reliability goes they have served very very well, I cant be having boards go out as it comes back on me. I gave Asrock a shot a year ago and was really impressed with their latest am2 board. Then Arock came out with the DDR3/AM3 M3A790GXH/128M board. It was one of the earliest AM3 board options available to me for budget builds and it really is so solid. I am nearly building all Asrock for my amd systems. This is the Tops for Asrock. I cant tell you how happy I am to have this board for builds. Its perfect for what they are. I just couldnt see spending more money unless you really need something like 2 16x lanes. I always perfer one really good card cause crossfire isnt that awsome in the real apps other than braggin rights. Asrock has came a long way and it does stand its own against the big boyz. I have been able to hit 3.9 stable with the M3A790GXH/128M where on this gigabyte board it replaced was stuck at 3.85. I am not saying that Asrock is necessarily> gigabyte always, but I am saying that as rock is now at least comparable and can stand up respectfully. I am blown away by this and have been trying to tell ppl all over but its kinda hard for ppl to believe for some reason. Its not gonna suit everyones needs but it isnt bad at all. I am building a lot of AM3/DDR3 board and i suggest it as well. Not because its so much better performing then the ddr2 phenom2 rigs, but because DDR3 will be taken advantage of a whole lot more in future generations of AMD cpus. Right now they just transitioned but the CPUs memory controllers are still chained to use ddr2 or ddr3. they havent redesigned much but rather upgraded. The NB is a well known restriction for the Phenom2 engeneers and this will be a focus area which ddr3 will help to free up this bottleneck. 
Anyway, get what you like. I was just wanting to let you know the asrock board is a lot better then one would think. Here is another thread about it where i was trying to let people know whats up. finally on page 3 or 4 an even bigger system builder jumps in to explain. just check it out its usfull knowledge http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ire-am3-4.html


So where can I get a good deal on a asrock or biostar mb that you would recommend?


----------



## dannyTHEboy

- Clock Speed: 3607mhz
- Bus xMulti: x18
- RAM Speed: 1333mhz
- Vcore: 1.424
- HT Link: 2000
- Motherboard: GA-MA790XT
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: HDT-S1283

http://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpui.jpg


----------



## Asmola

Is there any huge difference between MA790X-UD4 vs UD4P? Can't get UD4P from finland. UD4 cost's 115e and i can order UD4P same price from germany, but is it worthwhile?


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok guys have my final overclock now so guess I should join!










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=581016

- Clock Speed - 3.72
- Bus xMulti - 240*15.5
- RAM Speed - 1600 - 7-7-7-24
- Vcore - 1.5 Volts
- HT Link - 2160
- Motherboard - MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset - 790 FX
- CPU Cooling - Zalman 9500

This is perfect for me as I've got the North Bridge speed stable over 2600 which makes the whole system respond faster. Also my ram is right where it should be!

Also temps never go over 50!


----------



## ocre

this is where i got 3 combos in a row that unlocked! I am not sure if you want the ddr3 or ddr2. this is an am3/DDR3 board not the am2+. newegg,EWIZ and everywhere pretty much had it this board listed wrong at first
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-790GXH
Actually ewiz has been coming up with some great deals lately. I have started useing them steady since January, no problems yet.
oh here is the manufacture site specs
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.as...780GXH/128M&s=


----------



## TheGameMen

Hiya,

I'm still waiting for my X3 720BE to arrive, but whilst waiting, I already started thinking about how I'll overclock this beast








I want have RAM and FSB to keep a ratio of 1:1 so I thought something out. However, is this possible ? A multiplier of 8 x 400Mhz = 3.2Ghz

I want to keep stock voltages so 3.2 Ghz is a nice stable max overclock on stock voltages according to a lot of sites.

Thanks !

PS: My RAM will be DDRII 800Mhz


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


so GA-MA790X-UD4P is a good buy? can it unlock the fourth core?


yes, its a definite good buy, thats what i have, and sucessfully unlocked/ stabilized

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Is there any huge difference between MA790X-UD4 vs UD4P? Can't get UD4P from finland. UD4 cost's 115e and i can order UD4P same price from germany, but is it worthwhile?


the ud4 was the first edition of the board, the ud4p came out later on, and the biggest difference is the ddr2-1200, and the ud4p has a better power phase system.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


go for the ud4p instead of the ud4, its basically the am2+ version of the am3 ud4p. excellent board.


I can't find the ud4p version. How is it better than the ud4?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


the ud4 was the first edition of the board, the ud4p came out later on, and the biggest difference is the ddr2-1200, and the ud4p has a better power phase system.



so it's useless


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I can't find the ud4p version. How is it better than the ud4?

so it's useless


ud4p has an extra SATA II chip for an extra 2 Sata ports, and comes with a neato ESATA bracket. In other words, not much.


----------



## Bartmasta

Right so I'm getting the ud4


----------



## LethalRise750

Since I don't need crossfire, I'm kind of looking at Gigabyte UD3P's, I'm wondering if this mobo is any decent?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128392


----------



## Tohdman

Add me to the list plz.

- Clock Speed - 3624.2mhz
- Bus xMulti - 201 (I don't know why, not set in bios)
- RAM Speed - 402mhz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 2013mhz
- Motherboard - 201mhz
- Chipset - 790x
- CPU Cooling - Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

CPU-Z


----------



## Bartmasta

GA-MA790X-US4 vs M4A78-E

US4P is not availiable my country :/ so it's those 2 (asus has 8+1 vrm as well as some other nifty stuff and i heard it overclocks better but i can't confirm this)


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
GA-MA790X-US4 vs M4A78-E

US4P is not availiable my country :/ so it's those 2 (asus has 8+1 vrm as well as some other nifty stuff and i heard it overclocks better but i can't confirm this)

The UD4P has 8+2.


----------



## Bartmasta

I am aware of that but like I said, it is not availiable in my country, I don't want to go through the hassle of ordering it from a different country.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Hiya,

I'm still waiting for my X3 720BE to arrive, but whilst waiting, I already started thinking about how I'll overclock this beast








I want have RAM and FSB to keep a ratio of 1:1 so I thought something out. However, is this possible ? A multiplier of 8 x 400Mhz = 3.2Ghz

I want to keep stock voltages so 3.2 Ghz is a nice stable max overclock on stock voltages according to a lot of sites.

Thanks !

PS: My RAM will be DDRII 800Mhz










You dont really have to keep the ram ratio 1:1 with the phenom 2s to get performance. These new phenoms are a different kinda horse. They arent like overclocking intels or older AMDs or anything. I havent seen anybody run the 400mhz 1:1 with the phenom2s. Really there isnt a FSB at all. its more or less the cpu speed and multiplier. The NB is the pathway between the ram and the CPU. So really raising the cpu speed and dropping the cpu multiplier may affect your overclocking potential, but it doesnt increase the memory bandwidth as you would think. but when you raise the cpu speed you also raise the NB and the ram. The NB is where your memory bandwidth resides. There is a NB multiplier which increase the memory pipeline to the cpu without effecting the actual ram speed. Its just a different boat. You can just raise the cpu multiplier to get your cpu speed then raise the NB multiplier to get the NB frequency as high as possible which will give you your memory performance. Try to keep your memory timings tight and your NB high.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Some people go straight multiplier, others mix bus and multiplier, some go all bus. Honestly I'd do what works best for you. Multiplier is usually the easiest.


well is there any performance difference between the different ways?
i heard somewhere that use keep bringing up the multiplier and each time checking if it 10 mins stable on prime then when its unstable bring it down a notch and then fine tune with the reference clock is this a good way to do it?


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


You dont really have to keep the ram ratio 1:1 with the phenom 2s to get performance. These new phenoms are a different kinda horse. They arent like overclocking intels or older AMDs or anything. I havent seen anybody run the 400mhz 1:1 with the phenom2s. Really there isnt a FSB at all. its more or less the cpu speed and multiplier. The NB is the pathway between the ram and the CPU. So really raising the cpu speed and dropping the cpu multiplier may affect your overclocking potential, but it doesnt increase the memory bandwidth as you would think. but when you raise the cpu speed you also raise the NB and the ram. The NB is where your memory bandwidth resides. There is a NB multiplier which increase the memory pipeline to the cpu without effecting the actual ram speed. Its just a different boat. You can just raise the cpu multiplier to get your cpu speed then raise the NB multiplier to get the NB frequency as high as possible which will give you your memory performance. Try to keep your memory timings tight and your NB high.


Thanks for this great detailed post ! +Rep.

Alright, so 16*200=3.2Ghz would be a better choice then huh ?
Overclocking my NB... I've never ever done that before. Is it hard to do ? And were do I do it ? Also in the BIOS ?

Thanks !


----------



## ocre

its really whatever your chip likes better. if you want to just keep it at stock volts then kinda work it up with the multiplier until you find the limit then i would drop the multi a little and chand the cpu speed to see if you can get it a little higher at the same volts. You may or you may not. you can repeat it if you wish, but try and keep from overclocking the ram to much, if it starts getting high then lower the ram. try to keep the timings tight.
The NB should have its own multiplier depending on the mobo you end up with. Are you getting an am2 or am3. I think ddr3 is so cheep know i would go with it. 
I wouldnt get to stuck on how your gonna do it untill you get your chip. Mine goes like 3.5-3.6 on stock volts. I think a lot get to 3.4 with no sweat.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


its really whatever your chip likes better. if you want to just keep it at stock volts then kinda work it up with the multiplier until you find the limit then i would drop the multi a little and chand the cpu speed to see if you can get it a little higher at the same volts. You may or you may not. you can repeat it if you wish, but try and keep from overclocking the ram to much, if it starts getting high then lower the ram. try to keep the timings tight.
The NB should have its own multiplier depending on the mobo you end up with. Are you getting an am2 or am3. I think ddr3 is so cheep know i would go with it. 
I wouldnt get to stuck on how your gonna do it untill you get your chip. Mine goes like 3.5-3.6 on stock volts. I think a lot get to 3.4 with no sweat.


Thanks again for this great reply. +Rep !

Alright. I've ordered a Foxconn A7GM-S (DDRII) with Corsair XMS2 Xtreme Performance - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) - DDR2 - 800 MHz / PC2-6400 - CL5 - 1.9 V memory.
I needed to go with DDRII, since I needed a mATX FF Board to fit inside my TT Lanbox lite case.. and frankly, I can't buy/find any AM3 mATX FF Boards here In The Netherlands so I really had no choice...

Still one thing is not quite clear for me. What exactly is NB overclocking ? Is it upping the CPU clock ?

Alright, I'll see what I'll do exactly when I get the chip, but I like to plan things first, so that I know what to do









Thanks !


----------



## ocre

No, not really. when you get the board you should see the option for the NB multiplier. I am not sure about foxcon and the NB options but when you get it we can work it out. The DDR2 isnt gonna make much of a difference at all so you will be fine. you will find the NB frequency in the upper left of the cpuz memory tab like here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...13006/sizes/l/
i try to keep mine at least 2500 with stock NB volts. your board will have a different limit


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
No, not really. when you get the board you should see the option for the NB multiplier. I am not sure about foxcon and the NB options but when you get it we can work it out. The DDR2 isnt gonna make much of a difference at all so you will be fine. you will find the NB frequency in the upper left of the cpuz memory tab like here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...13006/sizes/l/
i try to keep mine at least 2500 with stock NB volts. your board will have a different limit

Thanks man for the reply ! Alright, when I get my new rig, I will post again in this thread









BTW In your sig, your CPU type is wrong ? You have X4 20 listed there, but don't you mean X3 720







? (With 4th core unlocked I see... Is it stable ? If so you are a lucky guy







)


----------



## S3phro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Thanks man for the reply ! Alright, when I get my new rig, I will post again in this thread









BTW In your sig, your CPU type is wrong ? You have X4 20 listed there, but don't you mean X3 720







? (With 4th core unlocked I see... Is it stable ? If so you are a lucky guy







)


When you unlock the 4th core on a 720be it will no longer come up as a X3 720 in the bios, it will come up as a X4 20.

Good luck on the new rig


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Thanks man for the reply ! Alright, when I get my new rig, I will post again in this thread









BTW In your sig, your CPU type is wrong ? You have X4 20 listed there, but don't you mean X3 720







? (With 4th core unlocked I see... Is it stable ? If so you are a lucky guy







)


yea I thought it would be funny to post it that way. Only the few and proud know what it means, yes it is 100% stable. I have been testing 3 cores the last few days and so surprised at how little difference the 4th core makes on games and normal daily activities. I keep bringing this up because unlocking the core just isnt that big of deal after you do it. no body should be disappointed. The 720 holds it own by itself with 3 cores. This is the funnest chip in a long time. I would much rather play around with with the 720 than the 940


----------



## Bartmasta

guys GA-MA790X-UD4 vs M4A78-E


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


guys GA-MA790X-UD4 vs M4A78-E


From those, i would go with Asus. UD4 has only 4+1 power desing and M4A78-E has 8+1 and there are modded bios for it that can unlock 4th core.


----------



## Bartmasta

people in chat are telling me to go Gigabyte though :////


----------



## hellr4isEr

when running intel burn test.. how many times should i run it to determine stability?


----------



## ocre

some say 10 but i never seen it pass 5 and fail 10. but 10 is the commonly accepted number. Thats the "to be absolutely sure" zone


----------



## Asmola

Hmm.. anyone have anything good to tell about Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P? Does it unlock easily? Looking for board that unlocks and overclocks well and that seems to be answer to my hopes. Ofcourse i need to buy DDR3 memory also but that's not a problem.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


when running intel burn test.. how many times should i run it to determine stability?


I usually do 10-20.


----------



## Buster

It has dual bios chip for more safety since I bought an asus m4a78t-e and the bios failed while flashing and now I have to either order a new bios chip or tell someone to reflash the bios from a eeprom writer which suck.


----------



## kromar

hi everybody, here is my x3 data: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582076
- Clock Speed 3523
- Bus xMulti 201.3x17.5
- RAM Speed 5-5-5-15-2T [email protected]
- Vcore 1.425V
- HT Link 2013
- Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset 790X
- CPU Cooling Koolance H2o

i can also unlock the 4th core but its not stable, it worked with a 32bit system but on 64 bit it will instantly BSOD when starting p95. would be nice to know what systems the persons run that have a stable unlocked core









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553011


----------



## Bartmasta

@ kromar

try to push your overclock further (with 3 cores)

Please guys I need to know which motherboard

GA-MA790X-UD4 vs M4A78-E


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bartmasta*


guys ga-ma790x-ud4 vs m4a78-e


m4a78-e


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


m4a78-e


Why though


----------



## whe3ls

300+ ht can unlock tri's better voltage regs


----------



## Redfish

Hi guys, new to overclocking here. Got myself one of these badboys on a GA-MA790XT-UD4P motherboard with the F4 BIOS.

I have no clue how to get the chip stable at around 3.7GHz. I guess I don't know what exactly to bump even though I've upped the Vcore to 1.488v

There's alot of other voltages in the BIOS I'm not sure what they're for, anyone else with this board can shed a little light on a noob


----------



## Bartmasta

Redfish it might be that ur chip isnt the best

just a thought though, because I am also having trouble stablizing at 3.7 Ghz but I don't have a high end mobo (ga-ma780g-ds3h), however if I were to get the asus motherboard that Im talking about, would I be able to hit higher frequencies?

My cooling isnt the best (47'C load) but I don't think it should be holding me back that much


----------



## Redfish

Ok, well I did manage to get it up the 3.7GHz and boot into vista without a BSOD so I know it can do it, it's just to get it stable.

As I said I'm a noob and my tweaking skillz in terms of what needs adjusting suck lol

Oh and I oc from the BIOS, I'm not too keen on using AMD Overdrive at first...


----------



## ocre

work your way up slow. my phenom 2 likes 3.7 with 17.5 x 212 a lot easier with lower volts then 18.5x200. So go slow and play around with it. No CPU will be exactly like yours. see where you get with the multi then try lowing it some and raising the "fsb" to see if you can get past it


----------



## Redfish

hmm ok will try it, so I guess there's no bumping of volts on the NB etc? just on the cpu?


----------



## Bartmasta

well you will have to increase NB volts if your NB frequency is high


----------



## Redfish

cool thanks


----------



## LethalRise750

Hey guys, Is this mobo worth buying, I figure I don't need Crossfire(Since I have a Nvidia GPU) so I might as well get one with at least an SB710 and DDR3(I already have some DDR3-1600's).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128392


----------



## Redfish

Wouldn't it be better to get the one I have? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...A-MA790XT-UD4P


----------



## kromar

@Bartmasta: how much more Vcore can this chip handle? i see a lot here pushing it beyond 1.5V:O 
when you are talking about increasing the NB voltage do you mean the NB voltage or the CPU-NB-VID or both? when raising the FSB, the NB and the HT freq. get raised so i assume both need some more V. is that correct?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redfish*


Wouldn't it be better to get the one I have? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...A-MA790XT-UD4P


I don't need Crossfire


----------



## S3phro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Hmm.. anyone have anything good to tell about Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P? Does it unlock easily? Looking for board that unlocks and overclocks well and that seems to be answer to my hopes. Ofcourse i need to buy DDR3 memory also but that's not a problem.


I've got the 790XT-UD4P mate, using the stock bios and the F4A bios I couldn't unlock the fourth core.

But then I chased down the F4G bios and it allowed me to unlock my fourth core







Deffinately a top board for the money.


----------



## LethalRise750

**** it, I'm buying a UD4P 790XT lol


----------



## Redfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


I've got the 790XT-UD4P mate, using the stock bios and the F4A bios I couldn't unlock the fourth core.

But then I chased down the F4G bios and it allowed me to unlock my fourth core







Deffinately a top board for the money.


Sweet!! didn't know there was a new BIOS, thanks man will try that one out and see if I can unlock the 4th core. Now realized I have F4A as my BIOS.

@ LethalRise750

LOL well I guess there's your answer.

Currently doing toture testing at 3.4Ghz, she's passed about 15mins of prime and currently taking on LinX with a problem size of 18056, passed 4 of 20 tests so far holding at 41 deg C


----------



## ocre

the NB is very important but you want to OC with as little variables as possible. Kinda focus on one thing then another, thats the best way to know your OC limits. the NB has its own multiplier and you can raise and lower it independently. I wouldnt worry to much about the HT link as increasing it doesnt yield much performance gains.


----------



## S3phro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redfish*


Sweet!! didn't know there was a new BIOS, thanks man will try that one out and see if I can unlock the 4th core. Now realized I have F4A as my BIOS.

@ LethalRise750

LOL well I guess there's your answer.

Currently doing toture testing at 3.4Ghz, she's passed about 15mins of prime and currently taking on LinX with a problem size of 18056, passed 4 of 20 tests so far holding at 41 deg C


They changed the acc optionsi n the bios, change it to hybrid then try All Cores or Per Core.

All Cores worked fine for me









Download the bios from gigabyte's website, then extract it and use the @BIOS utility to install the .F4G file.

Let me know how you go!


----------



## Redfish

miss-post my bad


----------



## Redfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


the NB is very important but you want to OC with as little variables as possible. Kinda focus on one thing then another, thats the best way to know your OC limits. the NB has its own multiplier and you can raise and lower it independently. I wouldnt worry to much about the HT link as increasing it doesnt yield much performance gains.


cool only thing I've changed is the multi so far. So it's currently 200 X 17 = 3415.5Mhz

HT link staying at 2000Mhz

CPU Vcore at 1.44

Seems to be stable as it passed 11 tests, no BSOD yet









Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


They changed the acc optionsi n the bios, change it to hybrid then try All Cores or Per Core.

All Cores worked fine for me









Download the bios from gigabyte's website, then extract it and use the @BIOS utility to install the .F4G file.

Let me know how you go!


Aight will give it a go, already downloaded it but I wanna see what I can get stable on 3 cores first so once I'm done fiddling with 3 I'll go for 4 and see if I can get on that vert short list on the first page









Err how do you delete a post....made a mistake there :S


----------



## S3phro

Just edit it and type miss-post or something


----------



## Redfish

K was lookin for a delete button


----------



## elito

im just waiting for Wills to put me back on the x3 list...WHERE YOU AT WILLS?!


----------



## Redfish

Ok here is what I managed to get out of mine, seems like my chip can't take too much volts...

- Clock Speed - *3616.5 MHz*
- Bus xMulti - *200.9X18*
- RAM Speed - *1066MHz*
- Vcore - *1.472v*
- HT Link - *2009.1MHz*
- Motherboard - *Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P*
- Chipset - *790X*
- CPU Cooling - *Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582207


----------



## ocre

did you try dropping the multiplier say 17.5 or lower and see if you cant get it higher with the "fsb" or CPU speed at the same voltage. See my chip does a lot better with my cpu speed after I get past 3.5. I just have to add a lot more volts when i use the multiplier at 18 or over. I keep the multiplier <18. This is just for my cpu, yours could be different. I can run stock volts and 3.55 with multiplier only 15.5x229. I lower my ram to 533mhz/1066 and with the 229 overclock brings it back up to 610/1220. but at that speed I can run my ocz reaper ddr1333 with 5-5-5 instead of 6-6-6. I can go higher but my NB is stable at 2519mhz on only 1.225 volts. when i go higher with the fsb i have to lower my NB multiplier and that causes me to loose performance in games. The next one down lowers it to like 2300mhz. I think thats about as high as i can get the cpu on stock volts without compromising the NB. I havent tried to add to many NB volts, I dont see many ppl even at 2500mhz and I dont think i can get too much higher anyway. On the CPU with stock volts when I used only the multiplier I dont think its stable with 200*17.5 (3500mhz) at all. But that is my chip. You can try, it was surprising for me to find out that when i use 18 multi or above its just so hard to get the cpu stable whereas I can go so much higher with less volts by keeping the cpu multi under 18


----------



## dham

Hey man I have a little change to my setup if that's ok. My name is DHam under the list.

- Clock Speed - 3637.3 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 214 X 17
- RAM Speed - 1426MHz
- Vcore - 1.472v
- HT Link - 1926 MHz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Mugen 2

This was tested on a 8 hour prime 95

Validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582229


----------



## Redfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
did you try dropping the multiplier say 17.5 or lower and see if you cant get it higher with the "fsb" or CPU speed at the same voltage. See my chip does a lot better with my cpu speed after I get past 3.5. I just have to add a lot more volts when i use the multiplier at 18 or over. I keep the multiplier <18. This is just for my cpu, yours could be different. I can run stock volts and 3.55 with multiplier only 15.5x229. I lower my ram to 533mhz/1066 and with the 229 overclock brings it back up to 610/1220. but at that speed I can run my ocz reaper ddr1333 with 5-5-5 instead of 6-6-6. I can go higher but my NB is stable at 2519mhz on only 1.225 volts. when i go higher with the fsb i have to lower my NB multiplier and that causes me to loose performance in games. The next one down lowers it to like 2300mhz. I think thats about as high as i can get the cpu on stock volts without compromising the NB. I havent tried to add to many NB volts, I dont see many ppl even at 2500mhz and I dont think i can get too much higher anyway. On the CPU with stock volts when I used only the multiplier I dont think its stable with 200*17.5 (3500mhz) at all. But that is my chip. You can try, it was surprising for me to find out that when i use 18 multi or above its just so hard to get the cpu stable whereas I can go so much higher with less volts by keeping the cpu multi under 18

Ok I get what you're saying but at the same time I'm kinda tired from trying to get it up to 3.6GHz lol

I haven't fiddled around with the fsb speed or cpu speed. Last attempts with chaning it causes to pc to BSOD after a little time in windows so I was just trying with the multiplier.

The prob I'm having now is that when I try to run 3dmark06, for some strange reason, cpu-z goes back to my default clock of 2.81GHz but shows the clock at 3.6GHz in 3dmark06 and in system properties and yes I have Cool & quiet turned off.

I dunno what the hell is causing that cause I am sure I turned everything off in relation to "power saving" and the power setting in vista is set to performance....


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
guys GA-MA790X-UD4 vs M4A78-E

Gigabyte, ASUS's boards go for flashy and not functional. (Especially in cooling)


----------



## joe2d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Gigabyte, ASUS's boards go for flashy and not functional. (Especially in cooling)

True for the cooling part, im using an ASUS M4A78-E overclocks pretty well but the NB is hotter than i would like around 43c load.


----------



## niko5099

How's it going, i got a quick question. Sorry i'm still pretty new to the OCing and pc building but i was wondering if it would be worth grabbing one of these for my current mobo (msi k9a2plat) to replace a 8750 clocked @2.8. Like would the swap be noticed or would there be a minimal gain for hi res gaming. Currently i have a feeling the 8750 is holding back my cf 4830s and was looking for an upgrade.

Also was wondering if i should grab a new psu if i do pick this up, currently i have a rosewill xtreme 630w psu and am looking to future proof atleast 1-2 years (diablo 3 go!).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Gigabyte, ASUS's boards go for flashy and not functional. (Especially in cooling)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *joe2d*


True for the cooling part, im using an ASUS M4A78-E overclocks pretty well but the NB is hotter than i would like around 43c load.


Well thanks guys but half of people are saying Gigabyte and half are saying Asus.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Well thanks guys but half of people are saying Gigabyte and half are saying Asus.










Well, on my Gigabyte, I've got the NB at 1.4v 2.4Ghz (Underclocked CPU to 3.6Ghz and overclocked NB to 2.4Ghz, less volts and just as fast for me this way) and its at 32c with barely any airflow over it... That's pretty damn good, IMO.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Well thanks guys but half of people are saying Gigabyte and half are saying Asus.










go with the asus. asus board have much better bios and boards. i ve had nothing but problems with gigabyte boards.


----------



## Willhemmens

Sorry, i have been partying for the last few days. Pc wouldnt boot this morn, think its my second Hdd and thats were the spread sheet is.









Go Gigabyte for sure. Im not going ASUS again after the last 4 i have had. Asus quality seems good, coolings bad though. Asus Mosfet's and caps are all good quality too.


----------



## joe2d

After hours of tweaking, finally pushed my PC to the limit. I've unlocked the 4th core on my X3, now running at 3.7Ghz @ 1.512V, 233Mhz x 16. Using the unlocked core my X3 somehow can't get over 18x multiplier, it prefers higher fsb. I've also add +6% ACC on core#2 & core#3 as it seems that these are the cores which aren't as stable. Tried 235 x 16 but not stable even on 3D Mark 06, same goes for 230 x 16.5. So here is the proof, along with my 3D Mark 06 score, which this is the 1st time i break the 15K point barrier


----------



## Bartmasta

I have to admit, that's some really fine tweaking there, butwhy are you pushing your hardware to the max when you're using vista? Vista lowers your cpu score by like 500 points :\\

also your OC makes me want to get your board. Would I be able to do that with the Gigabyte board?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I have to admit, that's some really fine tweaking there, butwhy are you pushing your hardware to the max when you're using vista? Vista lowers your cpu score by like 500 points :\\

also your OC makes me want to get your board. Would I be able to do that with the Gigabyte board?










why wont yuo be able to? im hitting 300+ fsb if i go x3 route.. it depends of the oc'er itself at times. man, you wanna get a top quality board? forget the rest, and go for DFI. can't go wrong with DFI. but ofcourse, they're more pricey than the rest. but id recommend gigabyte boards atm, and asus is usually more expensive than gigabyte. i always feel taht asus is overrated.


----------



## Bartmasta

Okay I think I am gonna get Gigabyte then, thanks.

How big is the difference between MA790X-UD4 and MA790X-UD4P?


----------



## Willhemmens

Okay, *winks at Elito*.

All done and updated.

Did we ever get a screen shot of akshay_blackcat doing 3.9GHz with stock cooling?


----------



## Bartmasta

3.9 as in stable, unstable, or suicide run?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Okay, *winks at Elito*.

All done and updated.

Did we ever get a screen shot of akshay_blackcat doing 3.9GHz with stock cooling?

Thank You.

i believe he did posted a screenie, but there wasn't any sort of stressing invovled. and we asked him to prove one..and ...its' been since..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
3.9 as in stable, unstable, or suicide run?

Stable. Im not saying it impossible or anything but i wants







.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
go with the asus. asus board have much better bios and boards. i ve had nothing but problems with gigabyte boards.

I've had nothing but awesome with Gigabyte boards and nothing but problems with ASUS boards, including one board that had an IC literally fall off on its own accord. (Back before I knew how to open a computer, computer stopped working, used mothers laptop to work out how, opened it, saw IC half hanging off the MB)

Then there's the fact that at least 3 ASUS motherboards I've had have lost their IDE controller, 2 of which it stopped the entire motherboard even though they had SATA as well.


----------



## Redfish

Thanks Will, my noob ocing skillz aren't that bad after all









Seems like AMD overdrive fools around in the background making my oc revert to 2.8GHz when I try to run 3dmark06.

So after uninstalling it holds the oc.

OCing from the BIOS really is the best way for me.....now to learn how to tweak other stuff to see if I can hit 3.7-3.8GHz stable


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redfish*


Thanks Will, my noob ocing skillz aren't that bad after all









Seems like AMD overdrive fools around in the background making my oc revert to 2.8GHz when I try to run 3dmark06.

So after uninstalling it holds the oc.

OCing from the BIOS really is the best way for me.....now to learn how to tweak other stuff to see if I can hit 3.7-3.8GHz stable


Never heard of Overdrive doing that. Sure its not Cool'n'Quite?

Noob OC'ing? Dont think so, you have very good results.


----------



## Redfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Never heard of Overdrive doing that. Sure its not Cool'n'Quite?

Noob OC'ing? Dont think so, you have very good results.


Thanks









Well initially that was the problem in the early stages but all of that is turned off. I dunno what it was but when I uninstall AMD Overdrive I now can keep my oc when firing up 3dmark06.

I have ACC disabled in the BIOS.

I also think whatever anti-virus is installed hinders your potential to oc.

Initially had Kaspersky Anti-virus installed but now I have NOD32 which uses ALOT less resources.

Then again vista ultimate 64bit possibly may not be the best OS to use for ocing....


----------



## joe2d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I have to admit, that's some really fine tweaking there, butwhy are you pushing your hardware to the max when you're using vista? Vista lowers your cpu score by like 500 points :\\

also your OC makes me want to get your board. Would I be able to do that with the Gigabyte board?










Gigabyte board are quite similar with Asus board, difference is Asus boards are less aggresive in o'cing to better maintain stability. While Gigabyte board o'c more aggresively at the expense of BIOS stability (need to reset CMOS more often) when o'c fails. At least thats what me & my friends experienced.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Okay I think I am gonna get Gigabyte then, thanks.

How big is the difference between MA790X-UD4 and MA790X-UD4P?


the power phase. the ud4p is 8+2. which is really neat IMO.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

my screen shot...!


----------



## akshay_blackcat

*i don knw y the heck cpuz is not validating* :swearing: :swearing: :swearing: :swearing: :swearing: :swearing:


----------



## Buster

what does the pci-e frequency do in the bios? Does it improve any performance?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


what does the pci-e frequency do in the bios? Does it improve any performance?


nope..! i doesnt..! and don risk doing tat...its the link between pci and sb ...


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Here are some good AMD heatsinks that will do a great job. Form on newegg.com.

Sunbeam CR-CCTF 120 mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU Cooler W/TX-2

Noctua NH-U12P 120mm SSO CPU Cooler

XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V 120mm(recommended)

I am having a gigabyte 790xt AM3 MB and would like to know if the xigmatek will cover up the ram slot or any other component or not. How well will the thermaltake v1 go against the cooler listed in this quote?


----------



## elito

those listed will beat the V1 for sure. and no the xigmatek will not cover up any ram slots. you'll still be able to fill up all 4 dimms if you like. it hovers over 2 of the dimms, but you can install rams in those.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


those listed will beat the v1 for sure. And no the xigmatek will not cover up any ram slots. You'll still be able to fill up all 4 dimms if you like. It hovers over 2 of the dimms, but you can install rams in those.


+1 As long as it isnt really tall ram you will be fine.
I would think the difference between the V1 and the ones listed could be as much as 10'c.
A photo of my Xigmatek S1283 covering the ram.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

willhemmens .... i hav posted my screenshot............!.!.!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
willhemmens .... i hav posted my screenshot............!.!.!

Yeh, i noticed. I updated last night so dont expect it up for a week.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Yeh, i noticed. I updated last night so dont expect it up for a week.

sob..sob...! ok...!! jus miss...!









so...hey is the 4670 a gud option?


----------



## Bartmasta

will nice cooler


----------



## Asmola

Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P waiting at near store, for 125€. Going to get it tommorrow. Now i will try to sell this MSI and HyperX's. Need to buy new memory blocks also (DDR3).


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Hey guys, I've just updated my BIOS and now I can reach 3.5GHz without any extra volts. Pretty stable in megatasking.
Before this, my CPU always failed to enter Windows over 3.4GHz unless I tweak the voltage.


----------



## nirianto

@Bima Sylirian, i have the same mobo as you. Any luck in unlocking the 4th core?

FYI...http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-...ubb=forum;f=45
and bios download page http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TA790GX128M/


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Yeah but not stable. It seems that the 4th core is defective. No luck in my 720 BE.
Even the CPU price dropped after I purchased it.
I almost got no luck in this CPU.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
will nice cooler

Thanks, the Cathodes make the Copper look wierd.







The push pull config is working well still,







even when the the fans and down at 6-7v i still get good cooling.


----------



## nirianto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian* 
Yeah but not stable. It seems that the 4th core is defective. No luck in my 720 BE.
Even the CPU price dropped after I purchased it.
I almost got no luck in this CPU.

What is your cpu batch? Did you try upping the cpu voltage?

Is you ht link also locked at 1600mhz (8x)? If so, you can download the modded bios from rebel haven which fixes the ht link.


----------



## elito

i need to try push/pull on my xig.. and i just recently bought some zip ties. hmmm


----------



## kromar

i could need some advice how i get this chip higher, i tried to increase the multiplier to x18 with 1.456V but i always get a bsod after a short time in prime95.
i know it probably needs more Vcore but i havent touched the NB/CPU-NB-VID yet and wanted to ask if it would help to increase voltage on them?
also my ram runs on [email protected] instead 2.2V which Kingston "recommends", but if i increase the Vdimm to 2.2V in the bios i get post problems:/ could the low Vdimm cause problems when raising the CPU multiplier?

here are my current "stable" settings:

Code:


Code:


[B][U]MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U][/B]
CPU Clock Ratio .............. [x17.5]
CPU NorthBridge Freq. ........ [x10]
CPU Host Clock Control ....... [Manual]
CPU Frequency(Mhz) ........... [200Mhz]
PCIE Clock(Mhz) .............. [100Mhz]
HT Link Width ................ [16 bit]
HT Link Frequency ............ [x10]
Set Memory Clock ............. [Manual]
Memory Clock ................. [x5.33] 1066Mhz

[B][U]DRAM Configuration[/U][/B]
DCTs Mode .................... [Unganged] 
DDRII Timing Items ........... [Manual] 
CAS# latency ................. [5T]          
RAS to CAS R/W Delay ......... [5T]          
(tRP)Row Precharge Time ...... [5T]          
Minimum RAS Active Time ...... [15T]

1T/2T Command Timing ......... [2T]          
TwTr Command Delay ........... [4T]

Trfc0 for DIMM1 .............. [105ns]        
Trfc2 for DIMM2 .............. [105ns]

Write Recovery Time .......... [8T]          
Precharge Time ............... [3T]         
Row Cycle Time ............... [20T]         
RAS to RAS Delay ............. [4T]

DQS Training Control ......... [Skip DQS]
CKE Power Down Mode .......... [Disabled]
CKE Power Down Control ....... [per Channel]
Memclock tri-stating ......... [Disabled]
Bank Swizzle Mode ............ [Enabled]

[B]System Voltage Control[/B] ....... [Manual]
Normal CPU Vcore ............. (1.3250V)  0.850-1.425V
DDR2 Voltage Control ......... (+0.100V)  2.06V    
NorthBridge Volt Control ..... (Normal)
CPU NB VID Control ........... (Normal)
CPU Voltage Control .......... (+0.100)  1.425V


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


i need to try push/pull on my xig.. and i just recently bought some zip ties. hmmm


Got two decent case fans?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i could need some advice how i get this chip higher, i tried to increase the multiplier to x18 with 1.456V but i always get a bsod after a short time in prime95.
i know it probably needs more Vcore but i havent touched the NB/CPU-NB-VID yet and wanted to ask if it would help to increase voltage on them?
also my ram runs on [email protected] instead 2.2V which Kingston "recommends", but if i increase the Vdimm to 2.2V in the bios i get post problems:/ could the low Vdimm cause problems when raising the CPU multiplier?

here are my current "stable" settings:

Code:


Code:


[B][U]MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)[/U][/B]
CPU Clock Ratio .............. [x17.5]
CPU NorthBridge Freq. ........ [x10]
CPU Host Clock Control ....... [Manual]
CPU Frequency(Mhz) ........... [200Mhz]
PCIE Clock(Mhz) .............. [100Mhz]
HT Link Width ................ [16 bit]
HT Link Frequency ............ [x10]
Set Memory Clock ............. [Manual]
Memory Clock ................. [x5.33] 1066Mhz

[B][U]DRAM Configuration[/U][/B]
DCTs Mode .................... [Unganged] 
DDRII Timing Items ........... [Manual] 
CAS# latency ................. [5T]          
RAS to CAS R/W Delay ......... [5T]          
(tRP)Row Precharge Time ...... [5T]          
Minimum RAS Active Time ...... [15T]

1T/2T Command Timing ......... [2T]          
TwTr Command Delay ........... [4T]

Trfc0 for DIMM1 .............. [105ns]        
Trfc2 for DIMM2 .............. [105ns]

Write Recovery Time .......... [8T]          
Precharge Time ............... [3T]         
Row Cycle Time ............... [20T]         
RAS to RAS Delay ............. [4T]

DQS Training Control ......... [Skip DQS]
CKE Power Down Mode .......... [Disabled]
CKE Power Down Control ....... [per Channel]
Memclock tri-stating ......... [Disabled]
Bank Swizzle Mode ............ [Enabled]

[B]System Voltage Control[/B] ....... [Manual]
Normal CPU Vcore ............. (1.3250V)  0.850-1.425V
DDR2 Voltage Control ......... (+0.100V)  2.06V    
NorthBridge Volt Control ..... (Normal)
CPU NB VID Control ........... (Normal)
CPU Voltage Control .......... (+0.100)  1.425V


Do you have single sided sticks? Mine only need 2.0v to do 1066 at 5-5-5-15. Have you tried higher CPU voltages?


----------



## kromar

Quote:

Do you have single sided sticks? Mine only need 2.0v to do 1066 at 5-5-5-15. Have you tried higher CPU voltages?
they should be 2sided, on the kingston page they are listed under:
DUAL CHANNEL MEMORY KITS
KHX8500D2K2/4G
4GB DDR2 1066MHz Non-ECC CL5
(kit of 2 - 2GB)5-5-5-15 2.2V

i have not tried higher Vcores yet but it will be the next thing i gona try.
any idea why i get post problems when increasing the Vdimm to 2.2V?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Got two decent case fans?

i got one decent the one im using, and one cheap stock fan that came with the xig. it'll do, since the push fan will be strong, the pull can be anything of decent cfm.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
they should be 2sided, on the kingston page they are listed under:
DUAL CHANNEL MEMORY KITS
KHX8500D2K2/4G
4GB DDR2 1066MHz Non-ECC CL5
(kit of 2 â€" 2GB)5-5-5-15 2.2V

i have not tried higher Vcores yet but it will be the next thing i gona try.
any idea why i get post problems when increasing the Vdimm to 2.2V?

update your bios to the latest for the ud4 board. these boarsd can do 2.2V's on mem as long as the option is there. if 2.2 doesn't work, 2.1-2.15 will do aswell. its fine. but flash to newest bios first, and you'll probably end up unlocking your chip.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
they should be 2sided, on the kingston page they are listed under:
DUAL CHANNEL MEMORY KITS
KHX8500D2K2/4G
4GB DDR2 1066MHz Non-ECC CL5
(kit of 2 - 2GB)5-5-5-15 2.2V

i have not tried higher Vcores yet but it will be the next thing i gona try.
any idea why i get post problems when increasing the Vdimm to 2.2V?

No, if they work at 2.0v they should work at 2.2v. Acording to the Ballistix thread if i put 2.2v though my sticks they will die within a week. I used to run my Corsair XMS2's at 2.25v to get 1066 stable, had them running at that for over a year. Do you think its the Mobo or your Ram?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
No, if they work at 2.0v they should work at 2.2v. Acording to the Ballistix thread if i put 2.2v though my sticks they will die within a week. I used to run my Corsair XMS2's at 2.25v to get 1066 stable, had them running at that for over a year. Do you think its the Mobo or your Ram?

Yup my Patriots are 2.0-2.1V but I can run 2.25V perfectly fine.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
i got one decent the one im using, and one cheap stock fan that came with the xig. it'll do, since the push fan will be strong, the pull can be anything of decent cfm.

Mine are the same fans but i agree, use the more powerful one pushing. My Long cable ties where too wide so i had too use 4 or 5 small one's.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


update your bios to the latest for the ud4 board. these boarsd can do 2.2V's on mem as long as the option is there. if 2.2 doesn't work, 2.1-2.15 will do aswell. its fine. but flash to newest bios first, and you'll probably end up unlocking your chip.


i already tried the latest bios but its the same thing there if i set the Vdimm to 2.2V i get post problems. now that you mention the 4th core, i remember when i activated ACC i got the same post problem... no display signal and blinking hdd/dvd lights. 
i then need to unplug the system and hold the power button for some time and after that it will post with the same settings without problems. but the post problem comes randomly on reboot... so the same problem when i increase the Vdimm to 2.2V or activate ACC








any idea whats going on or how to get rid of those problems?


----------



## Bartmasta

speaking of ram is 2.3V is too much? I don't plan on using it 24/7 just for suicide runs.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
speaking of ram is 2.3V is too much? I don't plan on using it 24/7 just for suicide runs.

it depends on the stock volts for your dimms, say in his case, stock is 2.2, so 2.3 for him would be nothing. but if youre looking at a kit with 1.8-2.0v stock, then 2.3 id' say yes its an issue, but 2-2.2v dimms can handle 2.3 just fine. and ofcourse it'll be better with an cooler.


----------



## kromar

ok now it gets interesting, since i had the same problem when unlocking the 4th core as with 2.2Vdimm i tried unlocking again with the ram at 800mhz and stock voltage.
it booted right up without the post problem and prime95 is running for 30min now without bsod:O lets see how long this goes....
btw which of the 3 tests do you normally run to test for stability?


----------



## elito

go for blend.


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


What is your cpu batch? Did you try upping the cpu voltage?

Is you ht link also locked at 1600mhz (8x)? If so, you can download the modded bios from rebel haven which fixes the ht link.


I already update the BIOS. So no HT problem. 
Well no matter how many voltage I threw, it won't last long in running tasks that requires high CPU usage.
btw, where I can check the batch?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


go for blend.


ok, i completed 1 hour with small FFT and will run blend now to see if it lasts








i read this documentation: http://www.playtool.com/pages/prime95/prime95.html and as it seems blend could be problematic when having bad ram... im gona run memtest86 if it will fail since my ram seems to act a bit strange with high Vdimm.


----------



## kromar

instant fail @ blend


----------



## S3phro

Grats on the 4th core kromar! Looks like Gigabytes new bios is letting alot of people get that last core now.

Did it bsod or just turn off while running blend? Mine seems to be rock stable at 3.6 with 1.5vcore, i need new ram to get my northbridge and ht up though, it seems to be my biggest bottle neck right now.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


Grats on the 4th core kromar! Looks like Gigabytes new bios is letting alot of people get that last core now.

Did it bsod or just turn off while running blend? Mine seems to be rock stable at 3.6 with 1.5vcore, i need new ram to get my northbridge and ht up though, it seems to be my biggest bottle neck right now.


no bsod, windows just freezes and i have to power down:/ i increased the CPU-NB-VID and the NB voltage but doesent seem to help...
could it help to change the ACC %?


----------



## S3phro

try dropping your nb/ht to 1800 and see if it runs ok then, or try giving the processor a lttle more voltage.

I had an issue at 3.7 with 4 cores where windows would run fine but programs would get irresponsive and it wouldnt pass any stress tests. I had to bump the vcore up a little and lower my ht/nb.

You could also just be unlucky and have a semi defective 4th core, dropping the ac on that core may make it more stable.

The above mite help you trouble shoot it abit, im aware your at stock speeds just trying to see how stable the core is.


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


sob..sob...! ok...!! jus miss...!









so...hey is the 4670 a gud option?


Akshay what is your configuration right now? How did you manage to go 3.9GHz with stock fan? I have almost the same config as u.


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
no bsod, windows just freezes and i have to power down:/ i increased the CPU-NB-VID and the NB voltage but doesent seem to help...
could it help to change the ACC %?

Not much different from mine. Your 4th core seems defect.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
try dropping your nb/ht to 1800 and see if it runs ok then, or try giving the processor a lttle more voltage.

I had an issue at 3.7 with 4 cores where windows would run fine but programs would get irresponsive and it wouldnt pass any stress tests. I had to bump the vcore up a little and lower my ht/nb.

You could also just be unlucky and have a semi defective 4th core, dropping the ac on that core may make it more stable.

The above mite help you trouble shoot it abit, im aware your at stock speeds just trying to see how stable the core is.

thanks for the help, i tried almost everything exept lowering NB/HT freq. i give that a try but dont expect much








im already at 1.425V for it with stock speed so more voltage would definetely not pay of in the end...


----------



## elito

@kromar, seeing from your posts, im gonna conclude with, your kit of rams are bad. run memtest on them. stick by stick. cus you passed smaff fft=cpu i believe, and large is mem, so its the mem thats holding you back. so run memtest, if errors coems up, RMA those guys and get new ones.


----------



## S3phro

I agree with elito, i've got kingston value ddr3 ram in atm and 720BE with 4th core enabled seemed to put alot more load on my ram.

Id deffinately see if it gets stable dropping your ht/nb but if that doesn't work then id say your core isnt up for it.

You could also try giving the ram some more voltage if you havn't already done so.


----------



## kromar

no luck with lowering the ht/nb so i guess this core is dead







well back to 3core clocking then








i remember running memtest a while back because i thought the ram was bad but no errors where found for 24 hours.
is there a big difference in finding ram errors when using only 1 stick? and what would be good timings to test the ram?


----------



## S3phro

Bad luck, do you know exactly what part of prime95 it failed on?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
Bad luck, do you know exactly what part of prime95 it failed on?

it fails directly when starting the blend test....


----------



## ocre

memory controller isnt working properly with all 4 cores, thats where the defect is


----------



## Cdpkook132

Anyway my CPU OC can be updated for my new chip. 1.8GHZ..... is fun.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=561191


----------



## nirianto

@Willhemmens, please add me to the unlock list:

CPU Clock: 3600Mhz
Ref Clock: 200Mhz
CPU Mult: 18x
CPU Volt: 1.5v
HT: 1.6Ghz (8x)
NB: 2.2Ghz (11x)
Ram: 800Mhz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128 BIOS113
Cooling: Xigmatek S1283 with Scythe Ultra Kaze 2k rpm

Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=583306


----------



## Da5id

Ive been running at 2.87GHz with 1.16Vcore, stable. I think this is my new config, for now.


----------



## Redfish

Ok got the 4th core unlocked with this new F4g bios. Doing some stress testing with LinX to see if it's stable on stock speeds before trying any ocing...


----------



## S3phro

Grats


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Ive been running at 2.87GHz with 1.16Vcore, stable. I think this is my new config, for now.










thats really great! does your chip unlock? Mine runs all 4 cores really low, I never tried to see how low it will go though with 3. The lowest I ran it was [email protected] all 4 cores. It was fully stable
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...65130/sizes/l/
I actually primed it for a couple hours then Some guy with a q9550 and his buddies didnt believe Prime all of a sudden and said IBT would blue screen me so:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...16742/sizes/l/
Then they said I had to run it at least ten times or 20 times so i finally ran ibt 25 times and one of the said I quote:
"Well, superPI is really the only real proof your cpu is stable...."
I finally just told them it failed superPI. LoL pass ITB 25 times and fail PI? Just barely stable OC will pass PI. Thats when i found out that hardcore intel freaks cant stand the 720 being unlockable. The whole reason i got into it with him was he said it couldnt be stable, bla,bla. Then I told him its stable at lower volts then his cpu at stock and at a higher OC. He was like AMD cant run on less volts and there isnt any way it could be all 4 cores running, bla,bla,blah


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


@kromar, seeing from your posts, im gonna conclude with, your kit of rams are bad. run memtest on them. stick by stick. cus you passed smaff fft=cpu i believe, and large is mem, so its the mem thats holding you back. so run memtest, if errors coems up, RMA those guys and get new ones.


I agree, I always run OCCT on Small data set for testing CPU overclocks and Large for RAM overclocks. You can see a difference in my Tracer's They flash faster with Large Data set. I would run Both Boot onto CD based and Windows based versions with a completly stable overclock on your cpu, you could also then try with the forth core unlocked. These Ballistix @ 2.0v seem to get much warmer than Corsiar @2.25v. I now have a the little fan from the stock AMD heatsink blowing over them, makes a huge difference.


----------



## Asmola

Hmm.. any opinion's? Which would be better invest, MA790XT-UD4P or M4A79 Deluxe? Price will be about the same cause with Gigabyte i need to buy DDR3 mem's also but with Asus i can use my DDR2 HyperX with it, and both should unlock also (Asus with modded bios).

Edit: I have Crossfire setup so 790FX is better choice for it.


----------



## Hanjin

Replaced my 7750 with a 720 BE last Friday and finally got around to do some serious testing last night.










At the moment i have it at [email protected] on a Cooler Master Hyper 212.


----------



## kromar

after about 8 hours of memtest no errors with the 4th core unlocked. looks like its definetely the core which is bad.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Akshay what is your configuration right now? How did you manage to go 3.9GHz with stock fan? I have almost the same config as u.


dude...! i am having 
amd phenom II 720be overclocked to 3.9ghz at 1.5v









biostar ta790gxb a2+ hacked bios frm rebels haven ...!









ocz gold 800mhz 2gig ram









no ...graphics card









seagate 250gb 7200.10

lg 20X

amd stock cooling


----------



## Asmola

I duy'd Asus M4A79 Deluxe, i will see tonight how it does with my 720. And what modded bios does with 4core. I will post results later when i get this mobo installed.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


thats really great! does your chip unlock? Mine runs all 4 cores really low, I never tried to see how low it will go though with 3. The lowest I ran it was [email protected] all 4 cores. It was fully stable
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...65130/sizes/l/
I actually primed it for a couple hours then Some guy with a q9550 and his buddies didnt believe Prime all of a sudden and said IBT would blue screen me so:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...16742/sizes/l/
Then they said I had to run it at least ten times or 20 times so i finally ran ibt 25 times and one of the said I quote:
"Well, superPI is really the only real proof your cpu is stable...."
I finally just told them it failed superPI. LoL pass ITB 25 times and fail PI? Just barely stable OC will pass PI. Thats when i found out that hardcore intel freaks cant stand the 720 being unlockable. The whole reason i got into it with him was he said it couldnt be stable, bla,bla. Then I told him its stable at lower volts then his cpu at stock and at a higher OC. He was like AMD cant run on less volts and there isnt any way it could be all 4 cores running, bla,bla,blah


I dont have ACC, only a 700SB







. But, i'm quite happy what this budget mobo has gotten me so far. I personally think you should stress test to your own needs. I rarely do any CPU intensive stuff on my computer so i run 25 passes on intelburntest(100% linpack testing) and then stress just the cpu in OCCT for an hour. Good enough for me and ive never experienced instability.

I guess it disproves the intel fan boy, hell, even i was surprised how low i could set the vcore, and it still be stable.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


dude...! i am having 
amd phenom II 720be overclocked to 3.9ghz at 1.5v









biostar ta790gxb a2+ hacked bios frm rebels haven ...!









ocz gold 800mhz 2gig ram









no ...graphics card









seagate 250gb 7200.10

lg 20X

amd stock cooling










Whats your temps get up to at full load, like after an hour or more? When I install my GTX260 my temps went up like 5 degrees c, doing nothing. So not having a gpu will help out a lot. Thats pretty unbelievable on stock cooling, But i seen some crasy ***** in my life. A lot more crazy then this.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Whats your temps get up to at full load, like after an hour or more? When I install my GTX260 my temps went up like 5 degrees c, doing nothing. So not having a gpu will help out a lot. Thats pretty unbelievable on stock cooling, But i seen some crasy ***** in my life. A lot more crazy then this.


oh..ya..!!









my temp is around 50c and idles around 38c


----------



## ocre

Okay I finished my Homemade cooler. Here is the story. A customer brought in a socket 939 4800+ system to have a new video card installed. After i put in his 9800gtx+ I booted his system to check everything out and noticed his cpu was running 58c to 60c at full load and i thought it was high. Turns out his fan on this cooler hadnt been working for several months as he told me his temps were always just below 60. He was running a fan less cooler for a 90nm dual core! I got him a new cooler and he told me to keep the broken one. this is the generic cooler only $19.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200036
Putting another fan like the one on it just seemed like a bad idea as I dont even think it was 30cfm, so i decided to mod the fan holder and install a 120mm case fan that blows at full speed. Its not as cool as Wills push pull which is awesome but you know.... So here it is my moded 19.99 cooler.






































Now my case fans in the picture I reversed them to blow in air. I am currently putting a 120mm exahust fan in a strange place. Looking at the front where the power switch and dvd is, on the right side of the case near the PSU. you know the panel that you usually never take off. I think it may work well that way with this setup. Any way so far here is my temps at 3.6ghz using only three cores. 27c no load and 43c full load for 1.5 hours. I have my room at about 75f right now.

So how does this compare with 720s at about 3.6? Does it keep up with some of the expensive ones?


----------



## TheGameMen

Quick question. What do you guys use to measure your Phenom's temp ? Coretemp only displays 1 Core...

My Phenom is getting pretty hot, but I think its due my very small and clotted case.. my CPU literally sits next to my HD4870 and HDD"s


----------



## Bartmasta

get a cm690 or if you have the money a HAF

My old case was a small one with no case fans and I just kept the side panel off. I used to hit 55'C load during games on my 6000+ brisbane. When I upgraded to a cm690 I was getting 45'C load.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
get a cm690 or if you have the money a HAF

My old case was a small one with no case fans and I just kept the side panel off. I used to hit 55'C load during games on my 6000+ brisbane. When I upgraded to a cm690 I was getting 45'C load.

I have a Scythe Shuriken Rev B. Since I have a TT Lanbox, I need a low profile cooler.

But which software do you use to measure the temps ?

Thanks


----------



## Bartmasta

SIW

http://www.gtopala.com/


----------



## elito

and onto my 1k posts. =D wow, this is the most i've ever posted on a forum. i didnt even get to post that many, in my last forum - where i learnt all my AMD goodnesses from.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
and onto my 1k posts. =D wow, this is the most i've ever posted on a forum. i didnt even get to post that many, in my last forum - where i learnt all my AMD goodnesses from.


----------



## elito

lol @ bart.


----------



## Buster

How can AMD Phenom II run ram speed at 1600MHz when the integrated memory controller only spport up to 1333MHz? So does that mean that it is using a different memory controller?


----------



## whe3ls

same controller, your just overclocking the ram up to 1600


----------



## Willhemmens

@ ocre
This is mine running at 3.4 with about 1.4v. I think those are great temperatures.


----------



## TheGameMen

LoL @ Bart.

Anyway, I've got 2 noob questions for you guys here:

1. What are safe MAX temps for the X3 720 ? Idle and Stressed please.
2. What temperature should I set in BIOS as shutdown temperature ?

Thanks


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


LoL @ Bart.

Anyway, I've got 2 noob questions for you guys here:

1. What are safe MAX temps for the X3 720 ? Idle and Stressed please.
2. What temperature should I set in BIOS as shutdown temperature ?

Thanks


1. the max is 73C and shud idle less than 38C








2.65c can be set in bios cuz abov it....can cuz stability issue's ..! for safe overclock and stability max can be 65C


----------



## akshay_blackcat

hey... today i did a crazy thg..!









i wanted to run my procy without a heatsink..









thn i tried it....

results..!!

idle - 62
100% load - system shutdown


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


hey... today i did a crazy thg..!









i wanted to run my procy without a heatsink..









thn i tried it....

results..!!

idle - 62
100% load - system shutdown










***! Thats the craziest S*** I EVER HEARD! Dont do that again!

@wills, Your temps are amassing! Where they they good before the push pull? you said it helped about 5 degrees, so should I add 5 to those temps to see before and after?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


***! Thats the craziest S*** I EVER HEARD! Dont do that again!

@wills, Your temps are amassing! Where they they good before the push pull? you said it helped about 5 degrees, so should I add 5 to those temps to see before and after?


dude..jus playing the fool...!! but its a discover..!!


----------



## Gryphyn

Were those Max Temps the core temp, or tCase?

What is the final word on temperatures reported by motherboards? I have a Gigabyte motherboard and haven't gotten around to installing my temperature sensors yet, but I remember reading a while back that the temperature readings might be off from 6C to 10C?


----------



## noobianz

- Clock Speed - 3500Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x17.5
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.41v
- HT Link - 2000Mhz
- Motherboard - MSI DKA790GX Platinum
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Gelid Silent Spirit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=583461


----------



## Gryphyn

- Clock Speed - 3600 Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x 18
- Ram Speed - DDR3 1600, 6-6-6-24
- Vcore - 1.45v
- HT Link - 2000 Mhz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Tuniq Tower

I haven't spent a whole lot of time messing with mine yet, as I've been tweaking an old Opty 170 system for my little brother, but my X3 seems to have a sweet spot at 3.6 Ghz, with 1.45 volts. Going to 3.7 takes me up to 1.55v without complete stability, so I'll be starting at 3.6 when I mess with the HT bus. I have DDR3 1800 memory, so I'm hoping to be able to tighten up the timings at DDR3 1600. Temps are very low, but as I said a few posts above, I'm not sure just how accurate they are yet.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


- Clock Speed - 3600 Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x 18
- Ram Speed - DDR3 1600, 6-6-6-24
- Vcore - 1.45v
- HT Link - 2000 Mhz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Tuniq Tower

I haven't spent a whole lot of time messing with mine yet, as I've been tweaking an old Opty 170 system for my little brother, but my X3 seems to have a sweet spot at 3.6 Ghz, with 1.45 volts. Going to 3.7 takes me up to 1.55v without complete stability, so I'll be starting at 3.6 when I mess with the HT bus. I have DDR3 1800 memory, so I'm hoping to be able to tighten up the timings at DDR3 1600. Temps are very low, but as I said a few posts above, I'm not sure just how accurate they are yet.


try to lower the multiplier just a little then raise the cpu speed ("fsb") up in steps you should be able to get past 3.6 with the same volts. Most of the 720s will go a little further in that way.

I would defenatly lower the ram speed and tighten the timings as tight as you can get them. 1333 at 5-5-5 easily beats out 1800 at 8-8-8. so you are on the right track. The tighter the better as the NB is bottlenecking all phenoms 2s so they dont really take advantage of higher clocked ddr but they respond well to tighter timings.

Then lastly after you get your satisfied cpu overclock, dont neglect your NB. get it at least 2400 or more. I have since lowered my cpu overclock just to get my NB at a stable 2500+mhz. When I go over 3.65 i have to run my NB at <2400 to remain stable and that cost me performance in the games i enjoy over the higher clock cpu. Then again I really dont have but a smal voltage bump on my NB and cpu. they are close to stock.


----------



## B-roca

i'm going to be buying one of these processors soon and need to know if the foxconn destroyer is a good mobo


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


i'm going to be buying one of these processors soon and need to know if the foxconn destroyer is a good mobo


well if you've checked out the front page, it currently holds one of the highest oc's with the lowest volts needed, then again, the cpu chip itself comes into play also, so that person might've had a golden chip.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

can any one tell me how to adjust ram timings...!! and wat does it do..!! kinda noob in tat..









i have a biostar mobo..! so ocre...


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


try to lower the multiplier just a little then raise the cpu speed ("fsb") up in steps you should be able to get past 3.6 with the same volts. Most of the 720s will go a little further in that way.

I would defenatly lower the ram speed and tighten the timings as tight as you can get them. 1333 at 5-5-5 easily beats out 1800 at 8-8-8. so you are on the right track. The tighter the better as the NB is bottlenecking all phenoms 2s so they dont really take advantage of higher clocked ddr but they respond well to tighter timings.

Then lastly after you get your satisfied cpu overclock, dont neglect your NB. get it at least 2400 or more. I have since lowered my cpu overclock just to get my NB at a stable 2500+mhz. When I go over 3.65 i have to run my NB at <2400 to remain stable and that cost me performance in the games i enjoy over the higher clock cpu. Then again I really dont have but a smal voltage bump on my NB and cpu. they are close to stock.


Thanks for the info. Yeah, from what I was seeing when messing with my multipliers, I expect I'll end up somewhere around 3.65.

It will be fun to mess with the memory timings and see if raising the NB allows me to get more performance out of running my memory at 1600 or 1333 with even tighter timings. One question though, what are acceptable voltage ranges for the NB? This board has heatpipe cooling on the NB and SB, as well as the Voltage regulators, so it should be able to tolerate a bit more juice in there. Plenty of airflow in my Antec 900, too.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
can any one tell me how to adjust ram timings...!! and wat does it do..!! kinda noob in tat..









i have a biostar mobo..! so ocre...









google's your best friend.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
google's your best friend.

i knw google is my close frd







..but







i don just understand ...

i tot u ppl can explain it more easy


----------



## Gryphyn

There are two main things that have an effect on memory performance: the effective speed that your memory is running at in Mhz(i.e. DDR3 1600 vs DDR3 1333), and the timings that your memory's internal operations are running at, i.e. 6-6-6-24, 1T. There are other timings, but there are only 5 main ones. I can't rattle them off by memory, I'll let you google them.

Each operation a block of memory can perform takes it a certain amount of time. So, say clearing a memory block takes "X" milliseconds. It is always going to take the same amount of time for that memory, no matter how many clock cycles pass during that time. That is why as the memory frequency increases, usually the timings do too, because more clock cycles pass by in that "X" milliseconds segment of time.

This is what we were discussing above. Just because I can run my memory at 1600 mhz effective, if my timings are more "loose," i.e. my memory must take more clock cycles to do something, I may not actually get better performance. I may get better performance with a lower memory clock (1333 mhz effective) but "tighter" timings.

There is no surefire way to know, so you just have to try different settings and benchmark (like anything else) to see what give you the best performance. There are a ton of good guides out there that explain all the ins and outs of timings, what ranges are good vs. unstable, etc. I've just tried to give you a quick rundown.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


There are two main things that have an effect on memory performance: the effective speed that your memory is running at in Mhz(i.e. DDR3 1600 vs DDR3 1333), and the timings that your memory's internal operations are running at, i.e. 6-6-6-24, 1T. There are other timings, but there are only 5 main ones. I can't rattle them off by memory, I'll let you google them.

Each operation a block of memory can perform takes it a certain amount of time. So, say clearing a memory block takes "X" milliseconds. It is always going to take the same amount of time for that memory, no matter how many clock cycles pass during that time. That is why as the memory frequency increases, usually the timings do too, because more clock cycles pass by in that "X" milliseconds segment of time.

This is what we were discussing above. Just because I can run my memory at 1600 mhz effective, if my timings are more "loose," i.e. my memory must take more clock cycles to do something, I may not actually get better performance. I may get better performance with a lower memory clock (1333 mhz effective) but "tighter" timings.

There is no surefire way to know, so you just have to try different settings and benchmark (like anything else) to see what give you the best performance. There are a ton of good guides out there that explain all the ins and outs of timings, what ranges are good vs. unstable, etc. I've just tried to give you a quick rundown.


thnx dude... i hav ocz gold 800mhz and in the ram , a sticker written 5-5-5 1.9v...so

do i hav to adjust timings for better performance?


----------



## kromar

im a bit lost getting higher cpu freq., at the moment it runs at 3.5ghz 200x17.5 @1.425Vcore and i cant get 200x18 to work:/ i even increased the Vcore to 1.5V but it doesent make a difference, either when windows is loaded or when starting prime i get the bsod. 
any idea why i cant get further? i posted my settings 2 pages back or so:O


----------



## tnaz71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


im a bit lost getting higher cpu freq., at the moment it runs at 3.5ghz 200x17.5 @1.425Vcore and i cant get 200x18 to work:/ i even increased the Vcore to 1.5V but it doesent make a difference, either when windows is loaded or when starting prime i get the bsod. 
any idea why i cant get further? i posted my settings 2 pages back or so:O


What is your memory running at? and what are the volts. I am not saying that is the issue but when I first got my 720 I had a heck of a time getting the OC past a certain point. After some research I figured out that the ram was under recommended volts so I pumped that up then reduced it to 800mhz from 1066. After that I was able to get past that block easily.

Just a thought that you may try if you haven't already.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


***! Thats the craziest S*** I EVER HEARD! Dont do that again!

@wills, Your temps are amassing! Where they they good before the push pull? you said it helped about 5 degrees, so should I add 5 to those temps to see before and after?


Ambient wise it was about 17-20, 5 degrees sound about right. Whats you ambient? Before push/pull they were about the same as my zalmam, at 3.6 1.5v i was at 43'c load. These are quite powerful fans, im guessing 20 CFM more powerful than the stock fan. I might get some Ultra Kaze 3k's to replace the one's on the xiggy but i think im good currently. I dont think your going to idle at 62'c without a heatsink, I dont think the IHS is that good.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


What is your memory running at? and what are the volts. I am not saying that is the issue but when I first got my 720 I had a heck of a time getting the OC past a certain point. After some research I figured out that the ram was under recommended volts so I pumped that up then reduced it to 800mhz from 1066. After that I was able to get past that block easily.

Just a thought that you may try if you haven't already.


the ram is at 1066 5-5-5-15-2T @ 2.16V, for some reason i cant set it to 2.2 which is the voltage kingston recommends. im gona try it at 800mhz and see if that works









if i set the ram to 800mhz should i keep the 2.16Vdimm or should i lower it to 1.8V?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
the ram is at 1066 5-5-5-15-2T @ 2.16V, for some reason i cant set it to 2.2 which is the voltage kingston recommends. im gona try it at 800mhz and see if that works









if i set the ram to 800mhz should i keep the 2.16Vdimm or should i lower it to 1.8V?

I wouldnt say 1.8 but 2.0v should be good.
My corsair ran at 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.1v.
These tracers 1066 5-5-5-15 2.0v, overclocked too 1150 still at 2.0v.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Ambient wise it was about 17-20, 5 degrees sound about right. Whats you ambient? Before push/pull they were about the same as my zalmam, at 3.6 1.5v i was at 43'c load. These are quite powerful fans, im guessing 20 CFM more powerful than the stock fan. I might get some Ultra Kaze 3k's to replace the one's on the xiggy but i think im good currently. I dont think your going to idle at 62'c without a heatsink, I dont think the IHS is that good.


My ambient is always at least 32c sometimes 34c but my load is 43 to 44 usually. I think its my GPU keeping my ambient cpu high as it is always at least 44c to 48c without load. My GPU fans run at 40% and at load gpu temps barely reach ~60c. I havent seen the need to raise the fan speeds but looking around it appears my abient cpu may be a little higher then most because of it. 
But hearing your stock zalmam load temps, I think this rosewell mod does okay. I couldve just bought a cooler but what fun would that be. Maybe I will steal your push pull patent, LOL. No, no, but i really think that was a pretty good idea. It it works much better then you would think!


----------



## Da5id

Ocre, has your high OC's suffered at all because the lack of passive cooling on the VRM's? I had that prob with my asrock. Just thought id throw it out there, may help.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


im a bit lost getting higher cpu freq., at the moment it runs at 3.5ghz 200x17.5 @1.425Vcore and i cant get 200x18 to work:/ i even increased the Vcore to 1.5V but it doesent make a difference, either when windows is loaded or when starting prime i get the bsod. 
any idea why i cant get further? i posted my settings 2 pages back or so:O


My cpu really doesnt like my multiplier over 17.5. I have to use considerably higher volts to run at 18x or higher. Try change the cpu speed ("fsb") instead of pushing the multiplier any higher. Just watch not to overclock the ram too much. If you leave the multiplier at 17 or 16.5 or 16, you can bring up the "fsb" to reach 3.5ghz and higher. You have to play with it, but it should give you different results. It always does when I overclock. I always use the multiplier first to find a tough spot then back it down a little and try to surpass it with the "fsb". It usually will get you further with the same volts. Any way there is no two chips a like. Yours may not get results that way. But i would try it. Try and try again, you can be surprised at how chips act in different combinations. If you get the "fsb" very high then you will need to adjust the ram speed a little to compensate. usually a little (201-215) wont effect the ram stability much at all. but all ram is different


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


My cpu really doesnt like my multiplier over 17.5. I have to use considerably higher volts to run at 18x or higher. Try change the cpu speed ("fsb") instead of pushing the multiplier any higher. Just watch not to overclock the ram too much. If you leave the multiplier at 17 or 16.5 or 16, you can bring up the "fsb" to reach 3.5ghz and higher. You have to play with it, but it should give you different results. It always does when I overclock. I always use the multiplier first to find a tough spot then back it down a little and try to surpass it with the "fsb". It usually will get you further with the same volts. Any way there is no two chips a like. Yours may not get results that way. But i would try it. Try and try again, you can be surprised at how chips act in different combinations. If you get the "fsb" very high then you will need to adjust the ram speed a little to compensate. usually a little (201-215) wont effect the ram stability much at all. but all ram is different


thanks a lot for the help, i will try that asap


----------



## Buster

I just got my GA-MA790XT-UD4P installed and up and running. It is currently running F3 bios and when I look for bios update on gigabyte's website I only see F4 and F4G. Which should I get to unlocked fourth core?


----------



## elito

i will try f4 or f4G. but idk if they have updated the ACC code yet... unlike the 790X ud4p. theres two ACC updates from f2b and f5A. but i think the 790XT board you have, is already updated. give f4G a try. hope youll see HYBRID mode in the bios


----------



## elito

hmm..looks like for my board, theres an OFFICIAL F5 bios, now, instead of the beta f5A, ill test it out later on to see whats different about it.


----------



## HiDe85

well i read about asus new bios that unlocks the 4 core, i think is the M4A78-E


----------



## Buster

I copied the F4G bios to my usb flash drive and boot it with q-flash, but it didn't detect my usb flash drive? How do I fix this? It worked for asus m4a78t-e when I flash it with cashfree bios.


----------



## elito

did you extract the files out then transfer it to the usb flash? it won't auto decompress the files while in bios mode.. so. youd need to extract the files from the bios package,,its usually 3 files only..also make sure your usb doesnt have any type of those AUTO START programs in it, just a regular usb flash in normal flash drive mode will work. uninstall the makers software of the usb flash if its got any.


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
did you extract the files out then transfer it to the usb flash? it won't auto decompress the files while in bios mode.. so. youd need to extract the files from the bios package,,its usually 3 files only..also make sure your usb doesnt have any type of those AUTO START programs in it, just a regular usb flash in normal flash drive mode will work. uninstall the makers software of the usb flash if its got any.

I extracted it, but I only put the bios file in it and not the other two. There are a lot of other file in the drive also. It is a 4GB flash drive and there are other text documents in it.


----------



## elito

youd need the other 2 files i believe..the other 2 files holds the instructions how the bios will be flashed..lol


----------



## Buster

Oh, ok.


----------



## Buster

Well I flash F4G using @bios and it worked. I have unlocked the fourth core successfully and now running prime95 to test it stability. I heard that when the fourth core is unlocked the temp is gone, but on my I can still read the temp for the first three cores and not the fourth. It already failed prime95 blend during the second test and now I just changed the fourth core to +2% and -2% on the first three. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
Well I flash F4G using @bios and it worked. I have unlocked the fourth core successfully and now running prime95 to test it stability. I heard that when the fourth core is unlocked the temp is gone, but on my I can still read the temp for the first three cores and not the fourth. It already failed prime95 blend during the second test and now I just changed the fourth core to +2% and -2% on the first three. Any other suggestions?

Congratulations on your unlock, Its good to have more and more peeps getting unlocked. I have been telling everyone that there are a lot of chips that unlock a higher percent than everyone thinks! Most people dont try or just give up because of the motherboard or bios. As you already seen some bios work on one and not another. Now obviously there is something wrong with a lot of these chips, but most all should at least post 4 cores. This something that is wrong can be very minor in a lot of cases and not even noticeable. It is nice to see more ppl unlocking, spread the word, try and get as many unlocked as we can. One day AMD may do something on the CPU site more drastically to stop unlocking forever. With more and more tweaked bios's, AMD will for sure take note. They still want to sell their quads and high dollar chips. Lets take advantage of this while we can. It can be the biggest thing to ever happen in the CPU enthusiast department. I remember the GPU flashing that opened up GPU's to the much higher models, this is already surpassing those rare number of GPUs that could. Now the GPU's of today are fixed and those days are long gone. So lets take advantage of this moment and get as many ppl unlocked as we can!


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da5id* 
Ocre, has your high OC's suffered at all because the lack of passive cooling on the VRM's? I had that prob with my asrock. Just thought id throw it out there, may help.

I really wasnt a fan of the passive cooling, well I still am not. But I didnt just stumble on this board and didnt just get it because I couldnt afford a better one. I actually chose this ASrock over all else. I build many computers every month and have ended up using Asrock for budget builds and after my many Asus/gigabyte failures last year I had to switch to another brand in a hurry. I deal with a lot of customers and they dont take lightly to their new computer motherboard going out after only 3 to 6 months. I never had an ASrock budget board go out in the field so I invested nearly all my faith into them for AMD builds unless a special request is made. So far not one bad board. So I got to tinkering and a few months back the Asrock was the only am3/ddr3 board that unlocked the phenom 2s. The am3 biostar fail to unlock them at all. I also discovered that the M3A790GXH/128M could overclock like a beast and I was very very impressed. When i got a gigybyte AM2 RMA back i couldnt quite match the Asrock max overclock with the same CPU. Its kinda hard to believe but I have found others with similar results. On the M3A790GXH/128M the passive cooling does look really bad but i dont think it holds overclocks back in the way one would think unless you have a pretty small case: http://www.pro-clockers.com/reviews/?id=166&page=9
And here is the AM2 counter part of the exact same design compared with more mainstream overclocking boards with the same CPU:
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/ph...ocking-p1.html
Its turns out the highest overclock out of the bunch. Its not just me these boards are pretty darn good.

BTW....I havent even pushed my CPU to anywhere close to max. All of my overclocks are at very low volts. I havent posted any results over 1.4. I just made a new cooler so i might show some results when i push it. But really I found a good sweat spot with 2500+ NB and very low low volts, I just dont think I can top those results cause I like the low volts. you dont see them too much


----------



## Buster

What is a great cpu temperature monitor software that is free?


----------



## elito

do you have HYBRID mode under ACC settings in bios? that might help stabilize the core. thats what happened to me. and you can just use giga easytune - dl latest from giga site. it'll give you the cpu overall temp instead of the "core temp" core temp is usually 3-5C's lower than overall cpu temp.


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
do you have HYBRID mode under ACC settings in bios? that might help stabilize the core. thats what happened to me. and you can just use giga easytune - dl latest from giga site. it'll give you the cpu overall temp instead of the "core temp" core temp is usually 3-5C's lower than overall cpu temp.

Yes I do have hybrid mode enabled. I couldn't get the fourth core to unlocked without hybrid. Did you get reading from all four cores or just the first three? What is your acc settings? My thrid core seems to be really slow after enabling the fourth core.


----------



## Cropythy

I overclocked my 720 to 3.4 and it was running at 55'c under load with stock cooler, is this fine or should i look into getting a better cpu cooler to keep overclocking? dialed it back to 3.3 for now for lower load temps of 51'c


----------



## Buster

It is not bad, just keep it under 60C. The max temp is 72C for 720. You should get an aftermarket cooler to overclock more.


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Hi everyone, would like to join please.

Details are:

Clock speed: 3300.0
Bus x Multi: 200 x 16.5
Ram speed: 800
Vcore: 1.4
Ht Link: 2000
Motherboard: Sapphire PCAM2RS790GX
Chipset: 790gx
Cpu Cooling: Noctua NH-U9B

4th core unlocked.


----------



## Toot the Bagal

sorry here is my cpu-z validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=584758


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
Yes I do have hybrid mode enabled. I couldn't get the fourth core to unlocked without hybrid. Did you get reading from all four cores or just the first three? What is your acc settings? My thrid core seems to be really slow after enabling the fourth core.

None of my core temps show when all four cores are running. My cputin temps is always 10c higher then my core temps and reads high. I think my cputin isnt accurately reading my cpu temp as I have tested it to be off. I think its just reading the temps in the small trapped airspace under my cpu on the motherboard.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
What is a great cpu temperature monitor software that is free?

I have used this for years. There maybe better now a days but i still stand by it

http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


My ambient is always at least 32c sometimes 34c but my load is 43 to 44 usually. I think its my GPU keeping my ambient cpu high as it is always at least 44c to 48c without load. My GPU fans run at 40% and at load gpu temps barely reach ~60c. I havent seen the need to raise the fan speeds but looking around it appears my abient cpu may be a little higher then most because of it. 
But hearing your stock zalmam load temps, I think this rosewell mod does okay. I couldve just bought a cooler but what fun would that be. Maybe I will steal your push pull patent, LOL. No, no, but i really think that was a pretty good idea. It it works much better then you would think!


I dont have an ambeint temp reading inside the case or on my mobo, so 17'c - 20'c is just room temp, inside my case it will be quite abit warmer than 17'c - 20'c, my Stupid GPU *IDLE's at 58 - 62'c,* the fan has auto speed control but i never really see it working very well. It only does 100% or 0% (off), at 62'c the small but loud fan cuts in at 100% until the temps lower to 58'c then turns off again. On a cool day it gets upto 62'c after about half an hour and then does it every half an hour onwards, on a hot day it can do it upto once every 5 minutes and gets quite annoying. Software tools dont seem to work either. Load wise it hits 80'c in games and stability testing puts it above 100'c after a minute, these are both with the fan at 100%. On my Xiggy the bottom fans pulls in the air and is sucked from the back of my gpu and thru my very hot NB heatsink. I like the fun from modding a heatsink and its even better when you get better temps because of it.







Feel free to use the push/pull configuration, i didnt invent it! I was thinking of modding my Zalman but there isnt much you can do to back it better, the base is already flat and mirror like. If you do decide to use the push/pull configuration be sure to space the rear about 1cm from the back else the fan blade's make a high pitch noise as they go past the metel. Think im going to wait till the 5000 series cards come out then get me a 4870 or somthing. My zalman load temps were with the fan at 100% and it very noisy, the main reason i replaced it. I think your new Rosewell is great, seems like it does a great job!


----------



## skarm

count me in:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=584904

1.440v


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skarm* 
count me in:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=584904

1.440v
HT link: 2000

Could you fill out the full form please?


----------



## skarm

you can see the rest in the cpu-z, right?

- Clock Speed *3600mhz*
- Bus xMulti *200 x 18.0*
- RAM Speed *800mhz ddr2*
- Vcore *1.440*
- HT Link *2k*
- Motherboard *ga-790x-ud4p*
- Chipset *790x*
- CPU Cooling *AC freezer 64 pro*


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skarm*


you can see the rest in the cpu-z, right?

- Clock Speed *3600mhz*
- Bus xMulti *200 x 18.0*
- RAM Speed *800mhz ddr2*
- Vcore *1.440*
- HT Link *2k*
- Motherboard *ga-790x-ud4p*
- Chipset *790x*
- CPU Cooling *AC freezer 64 pro*


How many marks from 3DMarks06 you get with your system? Curious cause i have 4830cf and wanna see how much i lose to those 4850's!


----------



## TheGameMen

Guys I need some help here. I'm having serious issues with my mobo in conbination with my 720 BE... It's giving a whoppinh 1.872V to my CPU and I can't change it !!
Please see this thread: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...roying-my.html
Please have a look ! Thanks !!


----------



## Willhemmens

In AMD CPU's, we (as a club) have 67,492 views, thats the 10th most viewed thread. They are watching us! Most times i come on and read the latest posts i normally see atleast 1 guest viewing the thread. most guests (im guessing) must be from google searches, people looking for info about this amazing cpu and looking for answers. Any guests (non-registered users) reading this feel free to join in and ask as many question as you want!


----------



## ocre

+1,
Wills I think your statement scared everybody. not a single post in 16+hrs. Thats got to be a record. you know how people get when they know their being watched. lol


----------



## TheGameMen

Am I screwed if, in my BIOS, the 'CPU Temperature' displays 75 oC ? TMax is 73oC for this CPU... but is it for the CORES or for the CPU itself ?

However, CoreTemp/HWMonitor/AMD Overdrive all say 55oC

(Above temps are temps while GPU and CPU are stressed both and ambient is 24oC)

This is so confusing


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Am I screwed if, in my BIOS, the 'CPU Temperature' displays 75 oC ? TMax is 73oC for this CPU... but is it for the CORES or for the CPU itself ?

However, CoreTemp/HWMonitor/AMD Overdrive all say 55oC

(Above temps are temps while GPU and CPU are stressed both and ambient is 24oC)

This is so confusing


have you tried different bios versions? i would not run this machine until you got that problem solved:O


----------



## skarm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


How many marks from 3DMarks06 you get with your system? Curious cause i have 4830cf and wanna see how much i lose to those 4850's!

















~18,336 3dmarks


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I really wasnt a fan of the passive cooling, well I still am not. But I didnt just stumble on this board and didnt just get it because I couldnt afford a better one. I actually chose this ASrock over all else. I build many computers every month and have ended up using Asrock for budget builds and after my many Asus/gigabyte failures last year I had to switch to another brand in a hurry. I deal with a lot of customers and they dont take lightly to their new computer motherboard going out after only 3 to 6 months. I never had an ASrock budget board go out in the field so I invested nearly all my faith into them for AMD builds unless a special request is made. So far not one bad board. So I got to tinkering and a few months back the Asrock was the only am3/ddr3 board that unlocked the phenom 2s. The am3 biostar fail to unlock them at all. I also discovered that the M3A790GXH/128M could overclock like a beast and I was very very impressed. When i got a gigybyte AM2 RMA back i couldnt quite match the Asrock max overclock with the same CPU. Its kinda hard to believe but I have found others with similar results. On the M3A790GXH/128M the passive cooling does look really bad but i dont think it holds overclocks back in the way one would think unless you have a pretty small case: http://www.pro-clockers.com/reviews/?id=166&page=9
And here is the AM2 counter part of the exact same design compared with more mainstream overclocking boards with the same CPU:
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/ph...ocking-p1.html
Its turns out the highest overclock out of the bunch. Its not just me these boards are pretty darn good.

BTW....I havent even pushed my CPU to anywhere close to max. All of my overclocks are at very low volts. I havent posted any results over 1.4. I just made a new cooler so i might show some results when i push it. But really I found a good sweat spot with 2500+ NB and very low low volts, I just dont think I can top those results cause I like the low volts. you dont see them too much


Good stuff.
Maybe its just my boards older chipset then. I had problems with fluctuations when i got over 1.5v(3.81Ghz), once i got some vga ramsinks on the MOSFET's it did keep the fluctuations to a minimal. They even mentioned in your second link how hot the VRM's get. Couldnt hurt to try.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da5id*


Good stuff.
Maybe its just my boards older chipset then. I had problems with fluctuations when i got over 1.5v(3.81Ghz), once i got some vga ramsinks on the MOSFET's it did keep the fluctuations to a minimal. They even mentioned in your second link how hot the VRM's get. Couldnt hurt to try.










I wouldnt ever say they dont get hot! I think it is a drawback no doubt, but its not as much as I wouldve thought. I try to keep inside my case cool. I wouldve thought the passive cooling was the most horrible thing and would hold back OC's a bunch. It turned out it isnt really that bad. Although thats not saying i am a fan of it. It does heat up a bunch, but i havent really seen where it holds back OC's much. I think it works better then i thought it would but you have to make sure you got good air flow in your case cause i could imagine it bringing all the temps up. I was gonna get some HS with a fan for them but I think the temps seem in the okay range. Not too cool but just fine! I probably will end up doing something with them before too long, I got all kindsa stuff at the shop, maybe i will make a custom MOSFET cooler!!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Am I screwed if, in my BIOS, the 'CPU Temperature' displays 75 oC ? TMax is 73oC for this CPU... but is it for the CORES or for the CPU itself ?

However, CoreTemp/HWMonitor/AMD Overdrive all say 55oC

(Above temps are temps while GPU and CPU are stressed both and ambient is 24oC)

This is so confusing


My core temps are always lower then my cpu sensor on the motherboard by 10c. I have decided that in my cpu temp reading is the one that is wrong as i have tested the temps against both. I think the CPU temp sensor is reading correctly but its reading the airspace below the cpu in the middle of the socket. There is no airflow there at all. Thats just in my case. You are running in a danger zone though as even my motherboard cpu temp was reading 50c or below. I believe your case is similar to mine but I would beware until I found out for sure the cpu cores are correct. What is your cooling? 
wait your the one with the 1.88 cpu volts! Thats scaring me. Uhm are you overclocked any? 55 is high even for stock cooling


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


have you tried different bios versions? i would not run this machine until you got that problem solved:O


I have the latest BIOS version available for my board... and I'm really limited to using only that BIOS version since it's the only BIOS version which supports AM3 cpu's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


My core temps are always lower then my cpu sensor on the motherboard by 10c. I have decided that in my cpu temp reading is the one that is wrong as i have tested the temps against both. I think the CPU temp sensor is reading correctly but its reading the airspace below the cpu in the middle of the socket. There is no airflow there at all. Thats just in my case. You are running in a danger zone though as even my motherboard cpu temp was reading 50c or below. I believe your case is similar to mine but I would beware until I found out for sure the cpu cores are correct. What is your cooling? 
wait your the one with the 1.88 cpu volts! Thats scaring me. Uhm are you overclocked any? 55 is high even for stock cooling


My cooler is a Scythe Shuriken Rev B with Artic Silver 3 thermal paste and it sits directly next to a Palit Sonic HD4870 (Factory OC'ed). I have 2 exhaust fans and 1 front intake fan. My case is a small form factor Thermaltake LANBox Lite case... which explains the heat issue...

I have a mild overclock of 16x200= 3.2Ghz and I didn't notice any temperature difference with this overclock than on stock speeds.

The voltage issue has been resolved. It was/is an incorrect reading from CPU-Z/HWMonitor. AMD Overdrive and CoreTemp both report 1.325V


----------



## tnaz71

Not sure if the sheet is still being updated if so then sign me up please.

- Clock Speed - 3737.18
- Bus xMulti - 202.01 x18.5
- RAM Speed - 1077Mhz
- Vcore - 1.45v
- HT Link - 2020.1
- Motherboard - Gigabyte MA-790X-UD4P (F5a bios)
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - TRUE (Black)
- _4th Core Unlocked_

*Validation Link-*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=584287


----------



## ocre

I would still think your core temps 0f 55c is high for an aftermarket cooler, what are your other temps in the case reading. If they are low then i would try re seating your cooler


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
I would still think your core temps 0f 55c is high for an aftermarket cooler, what are your other temps in the case reading. If they are low then i would try re seating your cooler

A picture can say more than a thousand words..


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGameMen* 
A picture can say more than a thousand words..









100C LOL Wow...


----------



## elito

somethings really wrong with your boards sensors.. rofl, cmon HDD are at 42C. lol time to RMA your board buddy, and get another one instead.


----------



## kromar

my hdds have about the same temperatures


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys what'sup .... ***SCORE UPDATED***

Got my X3 720 Stable on 3.4 with stock cooler with a 770 chip >> getting my OCZ VENDETTA SO SOON

a picture for more information


----------



## spidermohmd1

***Updated Again!!***









3.5 Super stable with prime 95


----------



## kromar

how can you call your system prime stable when you posted the 3.4ghz post 30 before the 3.5ghz one? 
i had almost the same settings and it was stable for about 10h prime but sometimes when working with blender the system crashed on me which isnt very funny when modeling:/

btw is someone using PhenomMsrTweaker? http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Congratulations on your unlock, Its good to have more and more peeps getting unlocked. I have been telling everyone that there are a lot of chips that unlock a higher percent than everyone thinks! Most people dont try or just give up because of the motherboard or bios. As you already seen some bios work on one and not another. Now obviously there is something wrong with a lot of these chips, but most all should at least post 4 cores. This something that is wrong can be very minor in a lot of cases and not even noticeable. It is nice to see more ppl unlocking, spread the word, try and get as many unlocked as we can. One day AMD may do something on the CPU site more drastically to stop unlocking forever. With more and more tweaked bios's, AMD will for sure take note. They still want to sell their quads and high dollar chips. Lets take advantage of this while we can. It can be the biggest thing to ever happen in the CPU enthusiast department. I remember the GPU flashing that opened up GPU's to the much higher models, this is already surpassing those rare number of GPUs that could. Now the GPU's of today are fixed and those days are long gone. So lets take advantage of this moment and get as many ppl unlocked as we can!

It saddens me that mine won't even POST with ACC on Auto, going to try that ASRock board and Hybrid later, or I'll just get a quad core, dunno.


----------



## HiDe85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


It saddens me that mine won't even POST with ACC on Auto, going to try that ASRock board and Hybrid later, or I'll just get a quad core, dunno.


put hybrid first and then auto


----------



## crashovride02

No unlock for me either but I have no idea if it's by mobo that won't do it or if I really have a bad 4th core. When I set ACC it won't even post and I have to reset bios to get it back.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


No unlock for me either but I have no idea if it's by mobo that won't do it or if I really have a bad 4th core. When I set ACC it won't even post and I have to reset bios to get it back.


dude...!!







same prob...!!

i hav biostar mobo... ta790gxb a2+

i hav tried all the bios...!!

acc - on = no post...!!









but i got a bios frm a china site ....!! (biostar)









thn i flashed it ...~~ boom...!! it posted ...!!









but after the bios logo...!! only blank black screen


----------



## Buster

I have mine on hybrid and acc to auto. It unlocked my fourth core and I have ran prime95 for 4 hour without any problems, but it got mine 3dmark06 score down by 1000 points. I can tell while watching the benchmark that it wasn't stable since it was lagging on some frames where it didn't when running with three cores. Any suggestion on fixing this? I have tried to raise the voltage one step at a time with no success. I have tried to set acc per core to -2 -2 -2 +2, -2 -2 -2 0, 0 0 0 -2 with no success either.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


100C LOL Wow...


Yeah well, that is on the edge.. my old 880GT ocasionally hitted 109oC and it never died on me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


somethings really wrong with your boards sensors.. rofl, cmon HDD are at 42C. lol time to RMA your board buddy, and get another one instead.


Sadly my sensors are OK














My HDD is really 42oC and without the front fan connected it hits 52oC. (Max temp is 60oC).

Thinking about getting watercooling here...


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


how can you call your system prime stable when you posted the 3.4ghz post 30 before the 3.5ghz one? 
i had almost the same settings and it was stable for about 10h prime but sometimes when working with blender the system crashed on me which isnt very funny when modeling:/

btw is someone using PhenomMsrTweaker? http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/


ok i made prime95 for 5 hours and it is stable ... and ran intel burner for 1 hour and it bsod .. so i raised voltage to become 1.456V and now so stable with both prime95 and intel burner ..... really guys if u want to kick ur cpu *** and see what is ur maximum temprature use Intel Burner it uses 99% of ur ram and 100% of cpu but take care i am not responsible if u caused damage to ur processor


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


ok i made prime95 for 5 hours and it is stable ... and ran intel burner for 1 hour and it bsod .. so i raised voltage to become 1.456V and now so stable with both prime95 and intel burner ..... really guys if u want to kick ur cpu *** and see what is ur maximum temprature use Intel Burner it uses 99% of ur ram and 100% of cpu but take care i am not responsible if u caused damage to ur processor


Intel Burner? Never heard of that, a quick google doesnt find anything either. Do you mean IntelBurnTest?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Intel Burner? Never heard of that, a quick google doesnt find anything either. Do you meen IntelBurnTest?


lol sorry yea i meant intel burn test u can download it from here

http://downloads.guru3d.com/IntelBur...2.1_d2047.html


----------



## spidermohmd1

when will my score be updated??


----------



## LethalRise750

Same temps on Intel Burn Test as OCCT Linpack and Prime95 Blend


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


when will my score be updated??


4-5 Days or when i have some spare time, the chart is updated weekly.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


4-5 Days or when i have some spare time, the chart is updated weekly.


ok thanx here is my final score for u to put on the list ........


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Same temps on Intel Burn Test as OCCT Linpack and Prime95 Blend









I always use intel burn for quick rsults. you can get away with a lot of memory errors not crashing with IBT. They say IBT is superior to Prime but I know for sure as I have seen CPUs pass IBT 10 times and blue screen from prime small FFTs test. So its not better as people claim. But if you ITB ten times I still would call that pretty darn stable. I mean if prime fails 14 hrs later but everything you do works and you run 24/7 without crashing its stable. I think games will crash most unstable OC quicker the prime anyways. So there are different opinions on stability. I go with the definition of the word. You can be stable and still fail prime after 20 hours. Pass IntelBurntest 10 times and your stable on just about any other program. just my opinion


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
I always use intel burn for quick rsults. you can get away with a lot of memory errors not crashing with IBT. They say IBT is superior to Prime but I know for sure as I have seen CPUs pass IBT 10 times and blue screen from prime small FFTs test. So its not better as people claim. But if you ITB ten times I still would call that pretty darn stable. I mean if prime fails 14 hrs later but everything you do works and you run 24/7 without crashing its stable. I think games will crash most unstable OC quicker the prime anyways. So there are different opinions on stability. I go with the definition of the word. You can be stable and still fail prime after 20 hours. Pass IntelBurntest 10 times and your stable on just about any other program. just my opinion

Agreed


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
It saddens me that mine won't even POST with ACC on Auto, going to try that ASRock board and Hybrid later, or I'll just get a quad core, dunno.

Dont be sad about it. I swear to you its a luxury and thats it. I have my chip unlocked and I keep telling people that I cant tell the difference, only in benchmarking. I have to check CPUz to make sure sometimes. I cant say it enough, I have been running 3 cores for 2 weeks just to see if there is any difference. I cant find any. Even in GTA 4 maxed out, its pretty much the same with 3 or 4 cores clocked over 3.6.
But on the other hand you should be able to at least post 4 cores. I have seen many chips not post and then after put in a different board, boot. Most chips do have something wrong with them. Its not worth buying a new motherboard just to unlock your 720. I would only recomend getting a good unlocking board if you dont own a motherboard and you are just building a new system. Of course its cool to unlock and brag about it but thats about all there is to it. Its not that big of a deal after you do it. You may see people saying their 3dmark went up or some other benchmark. But all the real apps just dont show much or no results at all. I wouldnt even get a quad Phenom 2 right now since you have a 720. The gain is so small. Wait till the next batch of AMD CPUs come out, maybe they will have much better NB and memory controllers that can truely take advantage of ddr3. Then you can get a whole new setup or something. Its not worth the gain right now. There is a big jump from older technologies to the phenom 2. But once you at the top, there is only inches to gain left. I promises you may can convince your self its so much better running 4 cores, but its not much of a difference at all. The Phenom 720s are very fine chips, they hold up extremely well against quads, only very specialized test show the advantage of a quad. And those test are skewed to show exactly that. This is the truth, there is a lot of hype, and thats all it is


----------



## elito

@Ocre, i like your 720..wanna trade? =P

btw, i cant seem to find it; can someone link me to where i can buy xiggy bolt tru kit for amd boards?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
@Ocre, i like your 720..wanna trade? =P

I kinda cheated, I ordered 3 720s with asrock motherboards to pre build some systems for stock, I took the best one. Actually I couldnt resist myself. The shop is slow in these past days so i thought I would test a few new cpu's in my spare time. After this one, I snagged it and bought it myself. Now we are just building per order and i dont feel right taking a really good CPU meant for someone else, Even though I could replace it. I want everyone who can to get lucky!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I kinda cheated, I ordered 3 720s with asrock motherboards to pre build some systems for stock, I took the best one. Actually I couldnt resist myself. The shop is slow in these past days so i thought I would test a few new cpu's in my spare time. After this one, I snagged it and bought it myself. Now we are just building per order and i dont feel right taking a really good CPU meant for someone else, Even though I could replace it. I want everyone who can to get lucky!


pssh, those customers aren't gonna be OC'ing like us anytime soon. lol


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


pssh, those customers aren't gonna be OC'ing like us anytime soon. lol










!!!....agreed....!!!


----------



## akshay_blackcat

dude..!!

today whn i was playing with the OCCT at 3.2ghz...!!









i noticed tat...!! my 12v rail's power is dropping whn OCCT stress it









y..y..y?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HiDe85* 
put hybrid first and then auto

I will later, it's a b**** to clear CMOS with this big cooler on my Graphics Card.

iirc it still didn't POST though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Dont be sad about it. I swear to you its a luxury and thats it. I have my chip unlocked and I keep telling people that I cant tell the difference, only in benchmarking. I have to check CPUz to make sure sometimes. I cant say it enough, I have been running 3 cores for 2 weeks just to see if there is any difference. I cant find any. Even in GTA 4 maxed out, its pretty much the same with 3 or 4 cores clocked over 3.6.
But on the other hand you should be able to at least post 4 cores. I have seen many chips not post and then after put in a different board, boot. Most chips do have something wrong with them. Its not worth buying a new motherboard just to unlock your 720. I would only recomend getting a good unlocking board if you dont own a motherboard and you are just building a new system. Of course its cool to unlock and brag about it but thats about all there is to it. Its not that big of a deal after you do it. You may see people saying their 3dmark went up or some other benchmark. But all the real apps just dont show much or no results at all. I wouldnt even get a quad Phenom 2 right now since you have a 720. The gain is so small. Wait till the next batch of AMD CPUs come out, maybe they will have much better NB and memory controllers that can truely take advantage of ddr3. Then you can get a whole new setup or something. Its not worth the gain right now. There is a big jump from older technologies to the phenom 2. But once you at the top, there is only inches to gain left. I promises you may can convince your self its so much better running 4 cores, but its not much of a difference at all. The Phenom 720s are very fine chips, they hold up extremely well against quads, only very specialized test show the advantage of a quad. And those test are skewed to show exactly that. This is the truth, there is a lot of hype, and thats all it is

I multi-task heavily and a 4th core would do wonders for me.


----------



## Buster

Does the ACC let me assign priority for each cores because I noticed when my 4th core is unlocked sis sandra only utilize the 4th and not the other three cores resulting very low scores whereas when I got only three cores, sis sandra utilize all three cores during processor arithmetic benchmark.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


dude..!!

today whn i was playing with the OCCT at 3.2ghz...!!









i noticed tat...!! my 12v rail's power is dropping whn OCCT stress it









y..y..y?










nothing to be confused about, your current psu is not a quality psu. thus the 12v fluctuates. if you wanna keep the psu low, go for the cosair 400-450w model. or just grab an HX series for much more intensive future proofing.


----------



## Willhemmens

You know Sea sonic make Corsair PSU's and are very high quality too.







I just used a CoolerMaster 620 modular for a customer, i built a AMD quad core rig with dual 4850's and the psu seemed very well build and had no problems with it at all, highly recommended.


----------



## TheGameMen

*Re: My ridicoulus high temperatures due to my small case.*

Do you guys think that buying this case will be an improvement temperature wise ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=360132739603

Current case; Thermaltake LANBOX Lite and frigging high termperatures.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


*Re: My ridicoulus high temperatures due to my small case.*

Do you guys think that buying this case will be an improvement temperature wise ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=360132739603

Current case; Thermaltake LANBOX Lite and frigging high termperatures.


Does it need to be a HTPC sized case? Using a Mid ATX case would allow for better temps.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Does it need to be a HTPC sized case? Using a Mid ATX case would allow for better temps.

No it doesn't need to be an HTPC sized case neccesarily, but I just liked the looks of that one







.

I also found this case:
XCLIO Propeller
http://www.futurelooks.com/xclio-pro...x-case-review/
http://www.fusionmods.net/index.php?...d&threadID=741

Also looks nice and has a big fan included..


----------



## kromar

the 4th core will not bring much performance (if any) for games and most apps. i do a lot of rendering and compared a test scene, with 3 cores it takes about 42s to render and with 4 cores about 35s with original clocks:O i think thats where you would profit the most of an unlocked core... to bad mine isnt stable


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
the 4th core will not bring much performance (if any) for games and most apps. i do a lot of rendering and compared a test scene, with 3 cores it takes about 42s to render and with 4 cores about 35s with original clocks:O i think thats where you would profit the most of an unlocked core... to bad mine isnt stable









I have unlocked my fourth core and ran prime95 overnight and it didn't come up with any errors yet when I run benchmark such as 3dmark06 and sis sandra lite, the scores went down. On 3dmark06 I notice it was very laggy and on sis sandra lite, only one cores is utilize and when I ran it with 3 cores all 3 cores are utilized on the processor arithmetic benchmark. Does that mean that my fourth core is bad? How can it be unstable when I ran prime95 with no problems?


----------



## petemon911

-3700.25
-18.5
-800
-1.584
-2000
-gigabyte ud4p
-790x
-XIGMATEK AIO-S80DP

I can't go higher till i get new ram, god damn you ocz.

4ghz and 4 cores possible but not at the same time
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=585692
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=585016
you cant have everything but but 3 stable cores get one stable core is a good deal for me.


----------



## petemon911

having my 4th core raised my 3dmark06 score by 600 points http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11190366
and a few hundred on pcmark05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=1993176
I got to say it helps to have a 920 over a 720 because if you have a perfect 4th core that's what you got.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
I have unlocked my fourth core and ran prime95 overnight and it didn't come up with any errors yet when I run benchmark such as 3dmark06 and sis sandra lite, the scores went down. On 3dmark06 I notice it was very laggy and on sis sandra lite, only one cores is utilize and when I ran it with 3 cores all 3 cores are utilized on the processor arithmetic benchmark. Does that mean that my fourth core is bad? How can it be unstable when I ran prime95 with no problems?

not sure why this is happening, sounds more like the core is throteling down or something like that, what temperatures do you have without the 4th core?

have you tried different bios versions? maybe the version youre using locks the other 3 cores for some reason? 
when you run prime95 with the 4th core, do all the cores have 100% load?


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
not sure why this is happening, sounds more like the core is throteling down or something like that, what temperatures do you have without the 4th core?

have you tried different bios versions? maybe the version youre using locks the other 3 cores for some reason? 
when you run prime95 with the 4th core, do all the cores have 100% load?

It was 38C with fourth core. I am currently using F4G. Running on hybrid acc auto or all cores +4. Yes, all the cores are on 100% load in prime95. I have also tried PassMark PerformanceTest. It was able to utilize all 4 cores in benchmark and yield higher points than running 3 cores. While 3dmark06, sis sandra, compressing using winrar, or video transcoding result in slower with 4th cores enable.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
dude..!!

today whn i was playing with the OCCT at 3.2ghz...!!









i noticed tat...!! my 12v rail's power is dropping whn OCCT stress it









y..y..y?









if it only drops or acts worse on load then I would get a new PSU! it wouldnt be something you would regrete doing anyway as a better more powerful PSU is never a bad thing


----------



## AllenG

- Clock Speed - 3.78
- Bus x Multi - 216x17.5
- RAM Speed - 1152 Mhz @ 5-5-5-16-22T-2T
- Vcore - 1.44V
- CPU-NB - 1.325V
- HT Link - 2592
- NB Clock - 2592
- Motherboard - DFI Lanparty DK 790FX-B M2RSH
- Chipset - AMD 790FX/SB750
- CPU Cooling - Watercooled with DD components
- Temps - Idle: 19C Load: 32C
CPUz Validation


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
I have unlocked my fourth core and ran prime95 overnight and it didn't come up with any errors yet when I run benchmark such as 3dmark06 and sis sandra lite, the scores went down. On 3dmark06 I notice it was very laggy and on sis sandra lite, only one cores is utilize and when I ran it with 3 cores all 3 cores are utilized on the processor arithmetic benchmark. Does that mean that my fourth core is bad? How can it be unstable when I ran prime95 with no problems?

My cpu score on 3dmark goes up 1000points with the 4th enabled, Also my over all is 1000+ with 4 over 3. Have you tried cinebench 10. on it i gain like 2500 after the multi core test. can you post some detailed results of 3dmark, like what scores went down. Also you may want to try cinebench. Maybe even something other then synthetic test

Edit:
Also what volts are you running your cpu. The 940 stock volts is like 1.35. You could try raising the volts to see if it levels out your 4th core. I have seen CPUs overclocked and get less benchmarking scores when they need more volts. Its strange but i have seen it


----------



## Buster

My 3dmark06 was 12096 with 3 cores @ stock. When I run it with 4th core stock speed with stock voltage, my 3dmark06 scores went down to 10525. On Sis Sandra processor arithmetic benchmark with 3 cores @ stock, it was 28.50GIPS. When I run it with 4th core on stock speed and voltage, the scores went down to 7.5GIPS. Maybe I should tried to run it at 1.35v.

P.S You are lucky to have a great chip. Your voltage is low and it is 4th core @ 3710MHz? Dang!!! Right now I am running mine with 3 cores @ 3.6GHz with 1.488v for stability. I am so jealous.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *petemon911* 
-3700.25
-18.5
-800
-1.584
-2000
-gigabyte ud4p
-790x
-XIGMATEK AIO-S80DP

I can't go higher till i get new ram, god damn you ocz.

4ghz and 4 cores possible but not at the same time
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=585692
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=585016
you cant have everything but but 3 stable cores get one stable core is a good deal for me.

What kind of results are you getting with your Xigmatek AIO-S80DP? Before I got my S1238 I did quite a lot of reseach on it but I felt it wouldnt work as well as a good air cooler. If I bought one of those Xigmatek AIO-S80DP's i would mod it up good with 3 fans pushing and pulling though the radiators, could be fun to mod but compard to a good air cooler?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
if it only drops or acts worse on load then I would get a new PSU! it wouldnt be something you would regrete doing anyway as a better more powerful PSU is never a bad thing























but will it affect my overclock or stability or damage my parts ?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat* 
but will it affect my overclock or stability or damage my parts ?









why would that happen if you're gonna swap it out with a psu that you know for sure is of higher quality? i mean, unless you're gonna be swapping out the psu while you still have the system on, then yea, i can see some sort of damage can happened to your parts, but OC wise? no...the bios settings are saved onto the bios chip on the mobo. and infact, with a quality psu, soemtimes it might just gain you a few more mhz.


----------



## Bartmasta

guys I think I will get the ga-ma790x-ud4 board this week and finally get my computer back! 720BE I missed you so much


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
guys I think I will get the ga-ma790x-ud4 board this week and finally get my computer back! 720BE I missed you so much









what happened to the ud4p that you agreed on? =( its not availible at where you live?


----------



## Bartmasta

i never agreed on it but i was considering getting it

it's not available in Poland


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


but will it affect my overclock or stability or damage my parts ?










short answer is probably yes. If your PSU volt fluctuate more dramatically under load then your PSU is barely keeping up. Over time any psu's max wattage deteriorates. Good PSU start out at just 85% usually. Thats at full load consistently not peak wattage. Most psu's arent designed to run at their maximum wattage 24/7. They cant handle it. So if your psu is having trouble now, its doomed to cause you more dramatic issues in the months ahead. I wouldnt trust it myself, although you may get years out of it, I doubt it. But then again I cant really test it. By just what your saying, I would tell you to save up and get a better PSU


----------



## spidermohmd1

it was a fantastic match ... i am proud to be Egyptian .. But really this referee is a KID!!! in the last minute!!! the last minute!! unbelievable.. We Kicked the best team in the World's Ass!! Go Egypt ... sorry if this was off topic but it deserves to be said!


----------



## Willhemmens

I have a small problem and it goes like this:

I had a 250gb WD drive in a usb enclosure and the usb interface on the enclosure died.
Needing to back up some of our more important data off the Server i quickly put the drive into my PC and backed it up like normal. After a week of having the drive in my pc i copied some of my data and save games onto the drive.

One morning about 2 weeks after putting the drive in to my machine, i tried to boot my pc and would get to the windows logo and then after about 3 minutes on the logo it rebooted it self. I tried booting normally about 4 times and then tried safe mode, started loading the SYS and DLL files as normal and stopped on classpnp.sys. I left the machine off at the psu and went to work. Got back and tried booting the machine and had the same problem as before. As a bit of a pc techie i disided to remove or unplug any changes i had made in the last few weeks and unplugged the 250gb WD drive and tried booting and got straght into windows.

I have run HD Tune pro on the drive before and came up clean and well. As far as i know the drive is still good and is just sitting disconnected. The main problem is is that the Excel document that the 720 chart is in is on that drive and i dont have anougher copy anywhere. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

The drive is a Western Digital 2500AAJS


----------



## elito

wait, so whats the issue wills? your 250hd isn't being read/ recognized?


----------



## Willhemmens

Its being recognized in the bios fine but when it comes to loading windows it just wont boot.


----------



## elito

you have a spare system that you can test the hdd? ?? i thought the 250hd was a "spare/storage" drive? so now its an OS drive?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you have a spare system that you can test the hdd? ?? i thought the 250hd was a "spare/storage" drive? so now its an OS drive?


No, it is a storage drive but it seems to be stopping me booting.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


No, it is a storage drive but it seems to be stopping me booting.


dude...is ths ur harddisk u boot ur windows or its a slave?


----------



## elito

unplug, boot up first, once in windows, then replugin the hdd. once its recognized go in, fetch the excel file and paste onto ur OS desktop. then we can figure out something about that HDD.


----------



## Buster

Is there any difference in using the bus speed to overclock over using the multipler? Like any increase in overclocking performance?


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


No, it is a storage drive but it seems to be stopping me booting.


If its sata you can plug it in after it boots. If its ide try plugging it into the dvd rom ide channel to boot. After you boot run chkdsk. You can right click on the drive in my computer and go to properties find the error checking option under tools. It should fix the drive if its not totally f***. Is it pata or sata


----------



## Bartmasta

so I heard from chew* that the best way to OC your cpu is first ram, then NB, then last CPU

i will try it with my new board


----------



## Buster

I thought nb and cpu get more performance than overclocking the ram?


----------



## Bartmasta

it's about stability. once you have ram out of they way you can do other stuff


----------



## Buster

Is the nb frequency on the phenom II X3 and X4 the same?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


so I heard from chew* that the best way to OC your cpu is first ram, then NB, then last CPU

i will try it with my new board


uh, thats wrong. its more like, finding the max of each piece of hardware, then you apply it in for a good mix of both. mem+cpu speed. thats the best OC.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Is there any difference in using the bus speed to overclock over using the multipler? Like any increase in overclocking performance?


We discussed this in great detail a few pages back!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


so I heard from chew* that the best way to OC your cpu is first ram, then NB, then last CPU

i will try it with my new board


I really wouldn't do it that way, but really what ever works for you will be fine. It doesnt matter how you get there but that would be kinda backwards for me. Also I dont recommend overclocking the ram too much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I thought nb and cpu get more performance than overclocking the ram?


For the phenom 2s the NB and CPU is very important, generally more important than ram speed. On other platforms the RAM speed is linked to the FSB, so overclocking the ram would yield you increased performance. When you overclock the ram on the Phenom2 it is linked to the NB so that it does bring up the NB speed. So it can raise performance. But there is also a NB multiplier on the black editions which allows one to directly raise the NB without the need to overclock the ram. It can bring the NB frequency a lot higher and give you much higher/better results then merely overclocking the ram. The NB role seems to confuse people as it kinda takes the place of the FSB. But its not the FSB and is totally uniquely different. As long as your ram isnt super slow it doesnt make a lot of difference. Try to keep your timings as tight as you can then get the NB as high as possible to get the most performance. Generaly the NB is more important than ram speed, but higher speed ram with tighter timings will yield you some performance results. On CPUs without a NB multi you can lower the ram speed and raise the cpu speed to get the NB up without overclocking the ram. The main reasons not to overclock the ram too much 1) stability (2) to keep timings low. The NB is more or less the highway the data takes to the CPU. the faster the ram goes doesnt make the highway quicker. And you could think of the timings are like the red light wait before the ram gets on/off the highway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Is the nb frequency on the phenom II X3 and X4 the same?


The phenom 920 and 940 run default 1800mhz, all other Phenom 2s are 2000mhz. Best i can recollect


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
Is there any difference in using the bus speed to overclock over using the multipler? Like any increase in overclocking performance?

OC using the multiplier would be ideal because you are not overclocking any other system components







. Using the FSB OC's the RAM







. I corrupted a SATA drive thru FSB OC one time and had to reinstall the OS







. As far as the performance of the cpu goes you might get a slight advantage thru OCing the FSB due to higher bandwidth coming off the cpu, but not much if any.


----------



## Buster

I have tried to raise my voltage to 1.35v and also a few steps after it too for my phenom II X3 720 unlocked 4th core, but it is still lagging in benchmarks such as 3dmark06, pcmark05, and sis sandar so does that mean my fourth core is defective? I ran it on prime95 overnight and no errors came up. I also use a benchmark program called performancetest v6.1 and it was able to utilize all four cores resulting in higher scores than with 3 cores. I also tried cinebench r10 with multithread bench and it resulting in a 2 seconds faster rendering than with 3 cores. Is there anything else that I can do to make it work right?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I have tried to raise my voltage to 1.35v and also a few steps after it too for my phenom II X3 720 unlocked 4th core, but it is still lagging in benchmarks such as 3dmark06, pcmark05, and sis sandar so does that mean my fourth core is defective? I ran it on prime95 overnight and no errors came up. I also use a benchmark program called performancetest v6.1 and it was able to utilize all four cores resulting in higher scores than with 3 cores. I also tried cinebench r10 with multithread bench and it resulting in a 2 seconds faster rendering than with 3 cores. Is there anything else that I can do to make it work right?


dude...!







tell ur voltage and ur ghz...







???


----------



## Buster

When I run with the fourth core unlocked, I ran it at stock everything then run the benchmark. I only raised the voltage leaving everything normal. I raise the voltage one step at a time up to 1.4v, but it is still doing the same thing. I even tried to run a video encoding program to encode a 170MB video, but it slow down like 30 fps with fourth core unlocked. It seems to throttle a bit when I look at the cpu usage meter.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Also I dont recommend overclocking the ram too much.


why?


----------



## Willhemmens

Small update on the first page/first post.
I have added:

CPU Specifications:









The image was supplied by wuttz.

Update's on the hard drive situation within 1 hour.
Its not looking good.

Oh and by the way, i got dibbs on post 2000.


----------



## Willhemmens

Ok so i tried it in my brothers pc that also is currently using a Samsung Spinpoint 501LJ.
I had the same boot problems, tried a different WD utility and found the drive but on selecting the the drive i get a ton of fatal errors and a screen that looks like this:










Drive = Dead.

WD









My option's:
Freezer trick.
Undelete software.

Going to try both.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Ok so i tried it in my brothers pc that also is currently using a Samsung Spinpoint 501LJ.
I had the same boot problems, tried a different WD utility and found the drive but on selecting the the drive i get a ton of fatal errors and a screen that looks like this:










Drive = Dead.

WD









My option's:
Freezer trick.
Undelete software.

Going to try both.


dude ths trust me...!!

sam story happd for me 2 months a go...









i kept my wd harddisk 40gb









in my freezer with out any protection...!! after 4 to 5 hours..!!

i jus tok it and connected it to my pc..!!

boom..!! awesum...

it really worked...!!

but conditions apply









my wd whn kept for 4hours it will work for 15mins..!! tats more than enough ..!

i backed up my data and i am happy...!









note







: i didnt use any protecting as zip cover or wat ever...!!

but jus put it.....it will surely work dude..!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


dude ths trust me...!!

sam story happd for me 2 months a go...









i kept my wd harddisk 40gb









in my freezer with out any protection...!! after 4 to 5 hours..!!

i jus tok it and connected it to my pc..!!

boom..!! awesum...

it really worked...!!

but conditions apply









my wd whn kept for 4hours it will work for 15mins..!! tats more than enough ..!

i backed up my data and i am happy...!









note







: i didnt use any protecting as zip cover or wat ever...!!

but jus put it.....it will surely work dude..!










Yeh, i have had the trick work multiply time's. Think i will be putting it in somthing and hoping for the best.

After checking the WD site to check Warranty, its In Limited Warranty and runs out 11/10/2010.


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Yeh, i have had the trick work multiply time's. Think i will be putting it in somthing and hoping for the best.

After checking the WD site to check Warranty, its In Limited Warranty and runs out 11/10/2010.


jus tell me wat happd? ...! after tat


----------



## elito

hmm...what to say here. I NEED ANOTHER FAN FOR PUSH PULL..realized that my spare fan had legs! its gone!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


hmm...what to say here. I NEED ANOTHER FAN FOR PUSH PULL..realized that my spare fan had legs! its gone!


Why not just use a decent and near the same cfm case fan?


----------



## Bartmasta

speaking of fans, should I add a exhaust fan on my ac freezer 64 pro or is it not worth it


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


speaking of fans, should I add a exhaust fan on my ac freezer 64 pro or is it not worth it


Like right at the back of it?


----------



## elito

well..im looking at the scythe, 60ish cfm ones. i think imma get another antec 300. change/ buy fans for it and get rid of my 900. i actually want to get rid of my 900 now.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


why?










Alright, since It isnt making much since, here is a comparison of a phenom 955 at different ddr3 speeds and timings, also i *Underclocked* my ram to 1216 speed and used timings of 5-5-5-16. I also underclocked my cpu to be less then average OC.










from article:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...r3,2319-5.html

The idea with the Phenom 2s is to get as low as timings as possible. As long as your ram isnt mega slow, I think ddr800 is on the slow side, I would pick 1066 as the starting place. but if you have to raise your timings to overclock your ram your not gonna gain much!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Alright, since It isnt making much since, here is a comparison of a phenom 955 at different ddr3 speeds and timings, also i *Underclocked* my ram to 1216 speed and used timings of 5-5-5-16. I also underclocked my cpu to be less then average OC.










from article:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...r3,2319-5.html

The idea with the Phenom 2s is to get as low as timings as possible. As long as your ram isnt mega slow, I think ddr800 is on the slow side, I would pick 1066 as the starting place. but if you have to raise your timings to overclock your ram your not gonna gain much!


just a reminder, mem bandwidth doesnt really mean much in amd as the mem controller is integrated to the cpu. mhz still remains as king here. you may see higher #'s when benching on mem bandwidth, but it really doesn't do much.


----------



## Willhemmens

*Happy 2000th Post!*









Though i would make something up for the grand event.









To all









Long live The 720 club!


----------



## elito

i wanna get rid of my 720. and go for 710 or something. =}


----------



## Shedlife

Hi all, first post.

Just googled Phenom II X3, and found this thread







very interesting stuff I've been reading!

Anyway, I bring you guys a problem, my Phenom II 720 BE won't boot above 3.3GHz and won't be stable above 3.2GHz, no matter how much volts I apply. I have the latest ASUS BIOS (0902) and have applied upto 1.5V (which seems ridiculous to not be able to get above 3.2GHz stable).

Any suggestions to help this...frankly pathetic overclock


----------



## elito

eh.. can u fill out a sig with ur rigs info on it like 99.9% of us? that'll help us more. there can be plenty of factors...it can be the chip..the board..anything


----------



## Shedlife

I was just doing that


----------



## elito

how are you clocking the chip? fsb or multi?


----------



## TheGameMen

Ugh, f*** the TT Lanbox lite, I'm getting rid of it.. shop doesn't want to take the item back because I'm missing the 2 foam packaging pieces.. so stupid, now I have a 80 euros case I don't use...

Anyway, for my new case, which CPU cooler should I get ? The Scythe Katana 3 or the Arctic-Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM ?
The cooler which I now have is a Scythe Shuriken Rev B low profile, which sucks balls if you ask me.


----------



## Shedlife

Multiplier, so 16x200MHz is max stable


----------



## elito

i woulndt get the ac 64 to begin with anyway, unless youre only planning to do a semi OC. but xiggy like teh rest of us, will be good eunff. true and higher end if money isnt an issue for you.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shedlife*


Multiplier, so 16x200MHz is max stable


wow..and thats the max stable? holy..lol i cant relaly see wahts wrong with your rig, its all fine. just poor chip maybe?


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## Shedlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


wow..and thats the max stable? holy..lol i cant relaly see wahts wrong with your rig, its all fine. just poor chip maybe?










tell me about it, temps are low...is there anything I could change except for CPU voltage to help? NB Voltage? anything like that?


----------



## Norz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shedlife*


Multiplier, so 16x200MHz is max stable


Get some better cooling for youre cpu, cranking up the vcore on a stock/boxed cpu cooler is no good, its the heat who is the enemy, regardless of what all the temp probes tell us.
Better cooling= better overclock / stable overclock

If you wanna use the stock cooler, have the pc case door open and add a additional fan to make sure the air is removed when overclocking...

GL


----------



## Shedlife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norz* 
Get some better cooling for youre cpu, cranking up the vcore on a stock/boxed cpu cooler is no good, its the heat who is the enemy, regardless of what all the temp probes tell us.
Better cooling= better overclock / stable overclock

If you wanna use the stock cooler, have the pc case door open and add a additional fan to make sure the air is removed when overclocking...

GL









That makes no sense









Are the temps probes wrong, because if they apparently are they out cooling systems are lead by faulty equipment LOL

Edit There was a finger print on my CPU when I got it, even though the AMD seal was apparently still in-tacked. It was weird.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 









Good one, that took me all of 5 minutes to do.


----------



## elito

pwnt.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
i woulndt get the ac 64 to begin with anyway, unless youre only planning to do a semi OC. but xiggy like teh rest of us, will be good eunff. true and higher end if money isnt an issue for you.

So you recommand me the Scythe Katana 3







?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 









+1 for your uber paint skilzz my friend


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
That makes no sense









Are the temps probes wrong, because if they apparently are they out cooling systems are lead by faulty equipment LOL

Edit There was a finger print on my CPU when I got it, even though the AMD seal was apparently still in-tacked. It was weird.

Never Trust what the probes tell you. Some can be off by upto 7'c. The stock hsf isnt all that good, i use it to cool my Hard disc









Edit: The WD 250gb disc is dead and its not responding to the freezer. Software isnt working either.


----------



## rhoxed

- Clock Speed - 3800mhz 
- Bus xMulti - 200 x 19
- RAM Speed - G.Skill @ 1066
- Vcore - 1.456V
- HT Link - 2000mhz
- Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P 790X RT
- Chipset - 790X SB750
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek Dark Knight

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=586574
wont validate 4 core
but to prove it is stable

speedfan does not show clocks right, but does show uptime
during this 2days everything imaginable has been done on this computer
ranging from gaming, to runs of 3dmark, video encoding, priming when not in use.


----------



## akshay_blackcat




----------



## akshay_blackcat

*This is the best i can giv to ths awesum club









and ths is my first contribution









hope ths helps..!







*


----------



## Shedlife

Just ran Prime 95 @ 3.3GHz and I'm still getting BSOD, this is just silly.


----------



## elito

indeed..i would test your 720 for you if youd like.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Never Trust what the probes tell you. Some can be off by upto 7'c. The stock hsf isnt all that good, i use it to cool my Hard disc









Edit: The WD 250gb disc is dead and its not responding to the freezer. Software isnt working either.


does this mean you aint updating anymore? and we might need to start fresh again on a new spreadsheet? i mean theres ONLY 70ish users here..hmm.. maybe this time, we can include the NB speed. lol


----------



## Shedlife

Hey just to add,

Does it matter that I'm using 4-pin power connector as-well as my 24-pin rather than using 8-pin power connector as-well as 24-pin?


----------



## Bartmasta

Right now we've only got stable clocks on the first page, but how about we add stuff like benchmarks and suicide runs? I'm sure it will be fun and I'm very interested


----------



## Shedlife

Will this help anybody fix my poor OC?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shedlife*


Hey just to add,

Does it matter that I'm using 4-pin power connector as-well as my 24-pin rather than using 8-pin power connector as-well as 24-pin?


what? theres ONLY 20+4pin for mainboard connection..where u get 8pin? are you rtalkin about the 4-8pin CPU connectors? if your board has slots for 8, then you'd use all 8 for the cpu. like mine..it uses all 8


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shedlife*


Will this help anybody fix my poor OC?










ah..i finally see it now, your COOL/ QUIET function is on. disable them in bios man..lol. har har har.and it shows that the current cpu volts is only 1.025v, and the chip needse 1.325 to run nromally...


----------



## Shedlife

1. The voltage is so low because the core is running at 800MHz due to CnQ rofl

2. My power supply only had a 4pin CPU connector, what does the 8 pin do?

Does anybody feel like uploading there settings?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
1. The voltage is so low because the core is running at 800MHz due to CnQ rofl

2. My power supply only had a 4pin CPU connector, what does the 8 pin do?

Does anybody feel like uploading there settings?

The cheaper, less well know boards use 8 pins, our high quality Asus boards only need 4.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
1. The voltage is so low because the core is running at 800MHz due to CnQ rofl

2. My power supply only had a 4pin CPU connector, what does the 8 pin do?

Does anybody feel like uploading there settings?

its actually 4+4 pin, its optional, someboards supports all 8pins, and others takes 4. so it psu comes with a 8pin (4+4) incase a board will require all 8. if your board only takes a 4pin, then 4 is all youd need.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
The cheaper, less well know boards use 8 pins, our high quality Asus boards only need 4.

negative. my board uses all 8pins. it really just depends on the power phase design. my boards the highest tier from giga's offerings in the am2+ field will - 790X boards.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
does this mean you aint updating anymore? and we might need to start fresh again on a new spreadsheet? i mean theres ONLY 70ish users here..hmm.. maybe this time, we can include the NB speed. lol

Hmm. I like your thinking. As it seems NB speeds are much more important than HT, we could start again. I would say only about 30 of our club are Active. Im fine with restarting and redoing it.

Please can I have everyone's options on this please, new or old users,I want to know your thoughts.

Thank you.


----------



## Shedlife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
The cheaper, less well know boards use 8 pins, our high quality Asus boards only need 4.

That's not really accurate nor is it answering my question









I have a feeling my computer can't handle higher that 3.2 due to power issues. Imaging that at 3.4GHz @ 1.4v a Phenom II X3 720 will be pulling 110W thats 9.5amps down 2 thin wires (as the other two wires are COMs) anybody agree?

Your motherboard is cheaper than mine and has bad heatpipe layout







so don't be telling me my motherboards cheap


----------



## Bartmasta

maybe I should make the text bigger so you guys notice this time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Right now we've only got stable clocks on the first page, but how about we add stuff like benchmarks and suicide runs? I'm sure it will be fun and I'm very interested


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
That's not really accurate nor is it answering my question









I have a feeling my computer can't handle higher that 3.2 due to power issues. Imaging that at 3.4GHz @ 1.4v a Phenom II X3 720 will be pulling 110W thats 9.5amps down 2 thin wires (as the other two wires are COMs) anybody agree?

your board/ psu handles those volts just fine. your board is the what? highest tier in the am2+ boards from asus? its fine.

@will, it looks like its more of "the other way" around, 4pins are a thing in the past, old, lower grade boards NOWADAYS will use, 8pins are more modern, higher grade to be used atm.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Hmm. I like your thinking. As it seems NB speeds are much more important than HT, we could start again. I would say only about 30 of our club are Active. Im fine with restarting and redoing it.

Please can I have everyone's options on this please, new or old users,I want to know your thoughts.

Thank you.

Yeah there's alot of people on there that don't post anymore, It might also be more organized to start over with a redone list.


----------



## Shedlife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
your board/ psu handles those volts just fine. your board is the what? highest tier in the am2+ boards from asus? its fine.

@will, it looks like its more of "the other way" around, 4pins are a thing in the past, old, lower grade boards NOWADAYS will use, 8pins are more modern, higher grade to be used atm.

What is the purpose of 8-pin vs 4-pin then? I think if you guys have high overclocks and have a 8-pin input, and I have poor overclocks on a 4-pin system that must be the problem? I haven't seen a chip that overclocks as poorly as mine.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
What is the purpose of 8-pin vs 4-pin then? I think if you guys have high overclocks and have a 8-pin input, and I have poor overclocks on a 4-pin system that must be the problem? I haven't seen a chip that overclocks as poorly as mine.

your board is one of the highest OC'ing boards for these chips..it was never a poor performer. you just probably have a bad chip. RMA the chip and get a replacement.


----------



## Shedlife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
your board is one of the highest OC'ing boards for these chips..it was never a poor performer. you just probably have a bad chip. RMA the chip and get a replacement.

How could I RMA it, there isn't anything wrong with it (as far as AMD are concerned) it'll run smooth at 2.8GHz and upto 3.2GHz but won't go any higher.


----------



## Hancor

I joined a few weeks back and didn't have time for doing any OCn. Now for my results so far...

- Clock Speed: 3200 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 12.5
- RAM Speed: 1365MHz
- Vcore: 1.4
- HT Link: 2304
- Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Tuniq 120

I've gotten it @ 3375 MHz stable also. But this is my current proof link. I will be posting more soon. You may add me to the list for now with this result:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=585041


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
How could I RMA it, there isn't anything wrong with it (as far as AMD are concerned) it'll run smooth at 2.8GHz and upto 3.2GHz but won't go any higher.

you can always request for an replacement. if you got it from newegg. just BS something..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
That's not really accurate nor is it answering my question









I have a feeling my computer can't handle higher that 3.2 due to power issues. Imaging that at 3.4GHz @ 1.4v a Phenom II X3 720 will be pulling 110W thats 9.5amps down 2 thin wires (as the other two wires are COMs) anybody agree?

Your motherboard is cheaper than mine and has bad heatpipe layout







so don't be telling me my motherboards cheap









Hey, i said we had high quality Asus boards, i didnt say yours was cheap.

Fact is that i could get 3864 MHz stabble and my board only use's a 4 pin connector. 500W should be plenty, i have all my kit running off a decent 400W with plenty of Watts left.


----------



## Bartmasta

why do you guys have to ignore me


----------



## Shedlife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Hey, i said we had high quality Asus boards, i didnt say yours was cheap.

Fact is that i could get 3864 MHz stabble and my board only use's a 4 pin connector. 500W should be plenty, i have all my kit running off a decent 400W with plenty of Watts left.

My board has the option for a 8-pin connector, I could be programmed to try and pull only a certain amount of power down a 4-pin connector.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
why do you guys have to ignore me

ahahah that just made my day bart, *sad face* - don't ignore me!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
maybe I should make the text bigger so you guys notice this time

Thanks for that, im rather busy.









All idea's welcome, i like the idea of seperate places for suicide runs.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
My board has the option for a 8-pin connector, I could be programmed to try and pull only a certain amount of power down a 4-pin connector.

if your board has 8, then use the other +4pin aswell..


----------



## Shedlife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
if your board has 8, then use the other +4pin aswell..

My PSU only has 1 4-pin and that is it.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Thanks for that, im rather busy.









All idea's welcome, i like the idea of seperate places for suicide runs.

i can help you with it


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
My PSU only has 1 4-pin and that is it.

that's poo. lol yea, the stealthstream was an old/ entry psu from OCZ. their Gamersxstream were the top of the line. i used to use that, and i still have one up for sale. =]


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
i can help you with it

Thanks, i wouldnt mind some help with all these new idea's.
If you ALL pm me your idea's and (if you like) post them here, it would be great.
*Empty's inbox and outbox*

The format has, from this moment onwards has changed to:

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling

To include NB speeds.

Also thinking of adding ambient to load temp difference.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Thanks, i wouldnt mind some help with all these new idea's.
If you ALL pm me your idea's and (if you like) post them here, it would be great.
*Empty's inbox and outbox*

The format has from this moment changed:

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling

To include NB speeds.

Also thinking of adding ambient to load temp difference.

nah the temps wouldnt do any good, as its random esp. with dealing with weather.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
nah the temps wouldnt do any good, as its random esp. with dealing with weather.

Thats why i said Ambient to load difference, that would allow for different ambient's.


----------



## Bartmasta

Well for the benchmark stuff we can just do the basics, SPI1M, SPI32M, Wprime32m,Wprime1024m, pifast, cpu-z, (maybe) pcmark05


----------



## elito

i have thought about the pi benchies, but i never started something. ha.


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Well for the benchmark stuff we can just do the basics, SPI1M, SPI32M, Wprime32m,Wprime1024m, pifast, cpu-z, (maybe) pcmark05

Yeh offern best to stick to the free one's. Cine bench any one? Heres the cine bench download.


----------



## elito

dude.this new format is gonna be so big..aint even funny.LOL we should just keep it small with SP1M runs.


----------



## Bartmasta

ok how about superpi 1m and wprime 1024m


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
ok how about superpi 1m and wprime 1024m

that's doable. i mean those 3dmark benchies will take forever. so nty. lol


----------



## Bartmasta

wprime1024m is actually a long benchmark but i like this because sp1m and wprime1024m are the opposite

spi1m - 1 thread, usually takes fast and not a lot of stress on cpu

wprime1024m - multi threaded, takes a bit long (~20 min maybe?), lots of stress on cpu


----------



## TheGameMen

BTW Why don't you guys use Google Spreadsheets ? This way more than 1 person (which you gave rights to) can edit the list/table/database so that it can be updated more often and that Willhemmes doesn't have that much work to do.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGameMen* 
BTW Why don't you guys use Google Spreadsheets ? This way more than 1 person (which you gave rights to) can edit the list/table/database so that it can be updated more often and that Willhemmes doesn't have that much work to do.

I did see someone else using google doc's. I will investigate tomorrow. Who to give permissions to...


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 









You bored my friend?


----------



## Bartmasta

yes I am


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
yes I am









Want to take a look at google docs for me?


----------



## kromar

*@Shedlife*: maybe the Vdimm is the problem? i googled for your ram and i could find 800 and 1066 speeds and the one with 1066 which i assume you have should run at 2.1v and your signature looks like its running on 1.9v









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Thanks, i wouldnt mind some help with all these new idea's.
If you ALL pm me your idea's and (if you like) post them here, it would be great.
*Empty's inbox and outbox*

The format has, from this moment onwards has changed to:

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling

To include NB speeds.

Also thinking of adding ambient to load temp difference.

it would also be great to have NB and CPU-NB-VID voltage included, i read a lot about HT/NB clocking but couldnt find any real answer how important those voltages are for higher overclocks and i think im not the only one:O

im worried about my NB/MB temperatures, a friend has the same MB but with a X2 core and his temperatures are about 34Â°C under full load... i tried to cool it a bit down with a extra fan which blows directly on the NB but that only reduced the temps about 2Â°C so why are my temps so much higher than my friends? when i touch the NB its really hot so i guess those temperatures are pretty accurate:/









(MB temp goes up to 50Â°C under load)


----------



## Hancor

Updated OC Results:

- Clock Speed: 3375MHz
- Bus xMulti: 13.5
- RAM Speed: 1333MHz
- Vcore: 1.344
- HT Link: 2250MHz
- NB Speed: 2250MHz
- Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset: AMD 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Tuniq 120


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


just a reminder, mem bandwidth doesnt really mean much in amd as the mem controller is integrated to the cpu. mhz still remains as king here. you may see higher #'s when benching on mem bandwidth, but it really doesn't do much.


Uhm, are you following the threads? my post was in response to a question of why not overclock the memory, Why do you think I had synthetic memory test? memory bandwidth has everything to do with overclocking the ram. As used to overclocking the ram would yield you more memory bandwidth and performance gains no matter how little or how much. This was to show that overclocking the ram one the phenom 2 doesnt even yield you increase in performance at all even less bandwidth in some cases, so in return the chance of less performance. I am not gonna have to pull up benchmarks to prove that increased bandwidth with give you better results in the real world apps, do I? Even a small amount counts, maybe not to you.

"Cpu mhz remains king here"- actually has no place in what we were discussing. Thats a given. Well at least i hope it is. But for anyone who didnt know, yea what he said


----------



## tlbig10

overclock n00b here checkin in to say hi. Parts should be here tomorrow so I can't wait. Going from an X2 3800+ to the 720 BE... nearly 5 years with the 3800+. I hate overdue computer upgrades.


----------



## Buster

Does underclocking the ht yields better performance since I have seen graph showing decrease in performance by raising the ht.


----------



## Buster

How come on my HWMonitor, under temperatures, it show tmpin0, tmpin1, tmpin2 instead of nb, cpu, mb? How do I know which one is my cpu temp and which is mb temp?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
Does underclocking the ht yields better performance since I have seen graph showing decrease in performance by raising the ht.

I have done many many test that have proves differently. On my setup at least, with my ht at 2290 vs 2000, every tests showed the latter to be better/higher performance. Although the difference is small, I was still surprised by this finding. It may just be my motherboard. But for my setup I can say 100% without a doubt that ht ~2300mhz > 2000mhz!


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
How come on my HWMonitor, under temperatures, it show tmpin0, tmpin1, tmpin2 instead of nb, cpu, mb? How do I know which one is my cpu temp and which is mb temp?

mine says "SYSTIN, CPUTIN, AUXTIN" I think thats gonna bet my new alter ego screen name: the one and only, Auxtin!


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I did see someone else using google doc's. I will investigate tomorrow. Who to give permissions to...









^ ^;; who else.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys when will my score be Updated







.... i made NEW Settings with my stock cooler and stable

16x220 = 3.5 WITH STOCK COOLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

buy temprature = xD ... no comment ... my OCZ Vendetta is arriving soon though ....

- Clock Speed : 3520.2
- Bus xMulti : 220x16
- RAM Speed : [email protected] 1066
- Vcore : 1.456
- HT Link : 2200
- NB Speed : dunno how to get it but in bios is set to auto
- Motherboard : Gigabyte MA770-UD3
- Chipset :770
- CPU Cooling STOCK

Validation 

i also had another post in page 48 that have a 200x17.5 Stable and same voltage but HT is 2000 and clock speed is 3522.9 and here is a link for the POST i think i have a kick ass chip!! wonder how far can i got if i got the vendetta 2 + 790 Chipest xD 4.0+


----------



## Buster

When AMD said that max temp for phenom II X3 720 is 73C, they mean the core temp right not the temp with the motherboard sensor right?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


When AMD said that max temp for phenom II X3 720 is 73C, they mean the core temp right not the temp with the motherboard sensor right?


yep...!! tats the core temp..







u can use the software coretemp for it... @[email protected]


----------



## Buster

On AMD AOD, there are tmpin1, tmpin2, tmpin3 which one is the cpu ? On my AOD right now at full load @ 3.7GHz, tmpin1: 44C, tmpin2: 65C, tmpin3: 58C. The CPU Core0: 51C, CPU Core1 51C, and CPU Core2: 51C.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


On AMD AOD, there are tmpin1, tmpin2, tmpin3 which one is the cpu ? On my AOD right now at full load @ 3.7GHz, tmpin1: 44C, tmpin2: 65C, tmpin3: 58C. The CPU Core0: 51C, CPU Core1 51C, and CPU Core2: 51C.


i have a similar description in HWMonitor, TMPIN0: 41Â°, TMPIN1: 53Â°, TMPIN2: 50Â° but everest reads the MB temp the same as TMPIN0 and the CPU temp the same as TMPIN1, so i would guess that your 
tmpin1 = MB (lowest temp)
tmpin2 = CPU (highest temp)
tmpin3 = NB?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


On AMD AOD, there are tmpin1, tmpin2, tmpin3 which one is the cpu ? On my AOD right now at full load @ 3.7GHz, tmpin1: 44C, tmpin2: 65C, tmpin3: 58C. The CPU Core0: 51C, CPU Core1 51C, and CPU Core2: 51C.


dude...!! jus download CORETEMP and..!! tats it..!! u will get ur temp of cpu


----------



## Buster

does the voltage matter much in term of safety? Can I use voltage higher than 1.55v as long as the core temp is under 60C? Or is that too dangerous?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
does the voltage matter much in term of safety? Can I use voltage higher than 1.55v as long as the core temp is under 60C? Or is that too dangerous?

Im currently using 1.6v and all seems good here. I have a 3 year warrenty on the chip, in my eye's, who care's. 60'c is getting quite high and i dont think i would go any high than that.


----------



## Willhemmens

I cant do google's catcha's.


----------



## Buster

Have anyone mess with ACC to help on overclocking? I have just tried to use ACC auto, but it doesn't seem to do anything. When I tried ACC all cores +2, my computer wouldn't post and when ACC is set to all cores -2 the computer hangs at loading windows.


----------



## Willhemmens

Testing...

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rH3NgyH1WmOs7zJeVmNvGCQ&w=120&h=200 Google Spreadsheet

Anyone wanting to edit this will need to give me a Gmail Email address.


----------



## S3phro

Thats a much better way of publishing then an image


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


Thats a much better way of publishing then an image










Seems Much easier and google's much more reliable than my hard drive too.

So, a Benchmark one next? Done


----------



## Bartmasta

Yeah the benching one next. People should include:

CPU-Z freq
Mem freq and timings
NB freq
benchmark score
screenshot

What about the suicide run thing?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Yeah the benching one next. People should include:

CPU-Z freq
Mem freq and timings
NB freq
benchmark score
screenshot

What about the suicide run thing?


I shall get on the job!

Do you have a G-mail account?


----------



## Willhemmens

Front page Updated, abit tidier too.


----------



## TheGameMen

I suggest you should use a bold font on the top of the spreadsheet for 'User' 'Clock' etc


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGameMen* 
I suggest you should use a bold font on the top of the spreadsheet for 'User' 'Clock' etc









Done.









Do you have a G-mail account?


----------



## Effekt

I'm a pretty big gamer, However I have been pretty low on cash lately so I'm interested in getting one of these, Is it worth it will I see much improvement from my 5600+ ?

My Current rig is in my sig.


----------



## Bartmasta

[email protected]


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Front page Updated, abit tidier too.


Very nice Will!! I like!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Effekt*


I'm a pretty big gamer, However I have been pretty low on cash lately so I'm interested in getting one of these, Is it worth it will I see much improvement from my 5600+ ?

My Current rig is in my sig.


I definitely love my Phenom II X3 720, Going from a 5600+ would be a pretty decent upgrade that you would like.

They overclock quite well and run very cool even on their stock cooling.


----------



## Buster

What temp should I go by when overclocking? The core temp or the one that the motherboard sensor report?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


What temp should I go by when overclocking? The core temp or the one that the motherboard sensor report?


I try to go by Both.


----------



## spidermohmd1




----------



## Buster

Because my core temp was 50C while my mb sensor said 68C so I don't know which to follow since AMD stated that phenom II X3 max temp is 73C.


----------



## Bartmasta

@ spider: nice but can you please provide the info of your ram (freq and timings) as well as nb freq


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


@ spider: nice but can you please provide the info of your ram (freq and timings) as well as nb freq


how to know the NB Freq.?? it is made Auto in Bios i think


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


@ spider: nice but can you please provide the info of your ram (freq and timings) as well as nb freq


You SHOULD be able to edit now.








No messing, a log of what is done is kept.


----------



## Willhemmens

Lets have some Suicide Run's then.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Lets have some Suicide Run's then.










can i know what is the meaning of that?? i know Suicide that we kill our self but in x3 720 ... we kill it?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


can i know what is the meaning of that?? i know Suicide that we kill our self but in x3 720 ... we kill it?


No, You try to boot and get a CPU-Z Validation at the highest possible clock...It doesn't even need to be stable.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Lets have some Suicide Run's then.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=577741

Mine >.> Gonna try higher later lol

Hey Will, would it be cool if I had editing privileges?

If so, ...


----------



## Bartmasta

im able to acess the chart now but i can't edit anything?


----------



## Brutuz

I'm going to try for 4Ghz again, or an unlocked core at least tonight.

Even if one core has to boot at 1Ghz I'll be happy to have a 4th...


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=577741

Mine >.> Gonna try higher later lol

Hey Will, would it be cool if I had editing privileges?

If so, [email protected]


Done,







Add what ever you like.

If anyone else wants editing privileges, just ask.
I wont be letting just anyone change them though, everything is logged and backed up.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


im able to acess the chart now but i can't edit anything?


Setting where wrong, try now.


----------



## Brutuz

My Gmail is Brutuzxxxgtamaster(@)gmail(.)com.
Where the xxx is is the second and sixth word in this sentence. (Including xxx as a word.)

Trying for a high NB frequency as I can't get above 3.95Ghz and POST with any kind of 4th core enabled settings, so far at 2.6Ghz with HT Link at 2.4Ghz, still testing to see if stable however.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


My Gmail is Brutuzxxxgtamaster(@)gmail(.)com.
Where the xxx is is the second and sixth word in this sentence. (Including xxx as a word.)

Trying for a high NB frequency as I can't get above 3.95Ghz and POST with any kind of 4th core enabled settings, so far at 2.6Ghz with HT Link at 2.4Ghz, still testing to see if stable however.


so its [email protected]?


----------



## LethalRise750

removed


----------



## spidermohmd1

here is my Suicide will try higher

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587960


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


An email


Done









If possible can we still fill in the Format for the suicide runs?

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling


----------



## Brutuz

Haha, I took out the to prevent spam bots, but oh well.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Done









If possible can we still fill in the Format for the suicide runs?

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling


I'd add a spot for the Screenshot/CPU-Z for the suicide runs.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Haha, I took out the to prevent spam bots, but oh well.










Change it now if you like.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I'd add a spot for the Screenshot/CPU-Z for the suicide runs.


Go for it.


----------



## spidermohmd1

- Clock Speed 3725.3
- Bus xMulti : 200x18.5
- RAM Speed : 1066
- Vcore : 1.562
- HT Link : 2000
- NB Speed : Auto 
- Motherboard Gigabyte MA770-UD3
- Chipset 770
- CPU Cooling Stock


----------



## elito

you noticed that my OC record is higher than WHEels on file right? i should be bumped up a spot bro. you got PM.


----------



## ocre

I really like the new layout! I am busy this week but soon I will add some more numbers! you guys got a bunch of catching up to do anyhow, but i think its gonna be a bunch better. I mean it isnt even 1 day into it and it is already great. Thats a Good job!


----------



## rhoxed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhoxed* 
- Clock Speed - 3800mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x 19
- RAM Speed - G.Skill @ 1066
- Vcore - 1.456V
- HT Link - 2000mhz
- Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P 790X RT
- Chipset - 790X SB750
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek Dark Knight

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=586574
wont validate 4 core
but to prove it is stable

speedfan does not show clocks right, but does show uptime
during this 2days everything imaginable has been done on this computer
ranging from gaming, to runs of 3dmark, video encoding, priming when not in use.

can i get added?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rhoxed*


can i get added?


you are on the list


----------



## LethalRise750

Hey guys, Anyone using BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX 128M AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790GX?


----------



## Bartmasta

nope. why?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
nope. why?

Looking for a new mobo, considering my choices







lol


----------



## Bartmasta

what's wrong with your current motherboard (just wondering)


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
what's wrong with your current motherboard (just wondering)


The Bios is very limited, there isn't many settings I can change. It overclocks nicely, but I just want to be able to do more with my Bios. Foxconn also has poor support and doesn't update their bios's as frequently. I'd like to also be able to use AOD(Bad Reason but oh well







)


----------



## elito

wth..dude your board brings you upto 3.9 (maybe u just have an golden chip as well) but, thats some serious OC for this chip..i doubt the biostar can bring your oc higher than your current board. sometimes, if Nforce boards are made right, they can OC very n icely. like back in the 939 days, the dfi nf4 ultra lines were the best in AMD oc'ing no doubt.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


wth..dude your board brings you upto 3.9 (maybe u just have an golden chip as well) but, thats some serious OC for this chip..i doubt the biostar can bring your oc higher than your current board. sometimes, if Nforce boards are made right, they can OC very n icely. like back in the 939 days, the dfi nf4 ultra lines were the best in AMD oc'ing no doubt.


Yeah, I think I may stay with my nForce until AMD 800's come out


----------



## tnaz71

Here is a update for mine.

- Clock Speed - 3927.21
- Bus xMulti - 200.4 x19.5
- RAM Speed - 1074.2Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- HT Link - 2014
- Motherboard - GA-MA790X-UD4P (F5a bios)
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Black TRUE (Lapped)
- 4th Core Unlocked

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588163

It was still stable after 10hrs Prime95. I tried everything to get higher but it gets stuck in a endless reboot cycle, maybe more volts + better cooling will get me up to 4.0. Temps never got over 53c so not sure it was the temp, just maybe max for me. I guess it's not too shabby (for now)


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


Here is a update for mine.

- Clock Speed - 3927.21
- Bus xMulti - 200.4 x19.5
- RAM Speed - 1074.2Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- HT Link - 2014
- Motherboard - GA-MA790X-UD4P (F5a bios)
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Black TRUE (Lapped)
- 4th Core Unlocked

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588163

It was still stable after 10hrs Prime95. I tried everything to get higher but it gets stuck in a endless reboot cycle, maybe more volts + better cooling will get me up to 4.0. Temps never got over 53c so not sure it was the temp, just maybe max for me. I guess it's not too shabby (for now)










nice. another 1ghz+ oc. hmm now i really need to grab another fan for my xiggy and see what happens then. also post screenshot with p95, as the front page is for stable oc's only.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


Here is a update for mine.

- Clock Speed - 3927.21
- Bus xMulti - 200.4 x19.5
- RAM Speed - 1074.2Mhz
- Vcore - 1.55v
- HT Link - 2014
- Motherboard - GA-MA790X-UD4P (F5a bios)
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Black TRUE (Lapped)
- 4th Core Unlocked

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588163

It was still stable after 10hrs Prime95. I tried everything to get higher but it gets stuck in a endless reboot cycle, maybe more volts + better cooling will get me up to 4.0. Temps never got over 53c so not sure it was the temp, just maybe max for me. I guess it's not too shabby (for now)










Added.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Added.


you forgot the regular list, but its alright cus I JUST DID MY FIRST ENTRY FOR PPL! anwyays, yea, added onto the regular OC list.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
you forgot the regular list, but its alright cus I JUST DID MY FIRST ENTRY FOR PPL! anwyays, yea, added onto the regular OC list.

But its an X4, so it was put on the X4 list.


----------



## Bartmasta

people should submit moar benches


----------



## Asmola

Hey all! It's been a while that i last time posted here, but perhaps you have seen that i've been reading this thread many times. I've been taking time with this new (at least for me) Asus M4A79 Deluxe mobo, and tried to get best stable oc that i can.

So, this is my result so far:
- Clock Speed: 3640MHz
- Bus xMulti: 17,5
- RAM Speed: 1109
- Vcore: 1.55 (This Asus takes lot more voltage than MSI did..)
- HT Link: 2080
- NB Speed: 2704MHz (Can't get stable 2800MHz, but now system is fast enough)
- Motherboard: Asus M4A79 Deluxe
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-C12P
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588243

I gotta say that new listing is much better than old one!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Hey all! It's been a while that i last time posted here, but perhaps you have seen that i've been reading this thread many times. I've been taking time with this new (at least for me) Asus M4A79 Deluxe mobo, and tried to get best stable oc that i can.

So, this is my result so far:
- Clock Speed: 3640MHz
- Bus xMulti: 17,5
- RAM Speed: 1109
- Vcore: 1.55 (This Asus takes lot more voltage than MSI did..)
- HT Link: 2080
- NB Speed: 2704MHz (Can't get stable 2800MHz, but now system is fast enough)
- Motherboard: Asus M4A79 Deluxe
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-C12P
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588243

I gotta say that new listing is much better than old one!!

Added


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Hey all! It's been a while that i last time posted here, but perhaps you have seen that i've been reading this thread many times. I've been taking time with this new (at least for me) Asus M4A79 Deluxe mobo, and tried to get best stable oc that i can.

So, this is my result so far:
- Clock Speed: 3640MHz
- Bus xMulti: 17,5
- RAM Speed: 1109
- Vcore: 1.55 (This Asus takes lot more voltage than MSI did..)
- HT Link: 2080
- NB Speed: 2704MHz (Can't get stable 2800MHz, but now system is fast enough)
- Motherboard: Asus M4A79 Deluxe
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-C12P
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588243

I gotta say that new listing is much better than old one!!


wohoo insane NB speed:O so its definitely not true that the HT has to be higher than the HT... whats your 1M superPI result with those settings?


----------



## Bartmasta

damn man 1.55 vcore is a lot, but nice nb settings


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


wohoo insane NB speed:O so its definitely not true that the HT has to be higher than the HT... whats your 1M superPI result with those settings?


HT should always be same or less than NB. System boot takes much less time and programs start/work faster with higher NB. Windows wont even give me "Welcome" screen at startup anymore with high NB, it load's so fast i guess?







I've been trying to a find a reason why this mobo takes so much vcore but as i've seen it's cause of a vdroop under stress (0.04v). CPU VDDA helps a little but not much. That corevoltage is little too much for daily usage, so if i cant make it stable with lower volt's, i need to stay at 3500 which takes 1.475. But this mobo nees a little moro research..


----------



## Buster

I heard that overclocking the HT Link frequency result in poor performance so would underclocking it make it faster? Is that whey the Phenom II X4 HT Link is at 1800MHz instead of 2000MHz like the Phenom II X3? Asmola, what is your cpu nb vid for 2800MHz?


----------



## Asmola

2700 stable with 1.4, 2800 system wont even boot, no matter what..


----------



## Bartmasta

are we talking about cpu freq here or NB freq


----------



## Asmola

NB ofcourse. There are no huge gain of overclocking HT, as you can see from 3DMark records, almost all been done with HT @ ~2000.. that should tell something.


----------



## kromar

i guess i have the same problem with the Vcore, i tried 3600mhz with 1.5v but it wasnt stable and i havent tried to give more Vcore.
200mhz on the nb give me about the same performance as 100mhz cpu clock so i will try to find the limit there








what temps do you have on your mb/nb with those settings?


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
NB ofcourse. There are no huge gain of overclocking HT, as you can see from 3DMark records, almost all been done with HT @ ~2000.. that should tell something.

I am not talking about overclocking the HT, I want to know if underclocking the HT results in better performance since overclocking it results in lower performance.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i guess i have the same problem with the Vcore, i tried 3600mhz with 1.5v but it wasnt stable and i havent tried to give more Vcore. 
200mhz on the nb give me about the same performance as 100mhz cpu clock so i will try to find the limit there








what temps do you have on your mb/nb with those settings?


Dont know exact temps but mobos sensor stays about 30celcius and heatsink over nb feels about the same as every heatsink inside my case (40degrees perhaps) so that should be fine. I havent tested HT overclock or underclock but i think there are no huge difference one way or other. I will continue testing tomorrow, now i will go get some sleep!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


wohoo insane NB speed:O so its definitely not true that the HT has to be higher than the HT... whats your 1M superPI result with those settings?


what are u saying? his NB IS higher than his HT...its mandatory to be that way..lol. i mean you can probably pull off with nb 1.8ghz and ht 2ghz. but theoratically. NB MUST be higher than HT.


----------



## Buster

what is the voltage range to get cpu-nb frequency @ 2600MHz stable?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


what are u saying? his NB IS higher than his HT...its mandatory to be that way..lol. i mean you can probably pull off with nb 1.8ghz and ht 2ghz. but theoratically. NB MUST be higher than HT.


well i read a couple of times in other forums that HT MUST be higher than NB but it looks like thats not true, maybe both options are possible.

just increased the NB 2200 and 2400 and with 2200 i gain 1s in superPI, 2400 didnt bring any speed up which is kind of strange.. gona try to boot with 2600 and see if that makes any more difference


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
well i read a couple of times in other forums that HT MUST be higher than NB but it looks like thats not true, maybe both options are possible.

just increased the NB 2200 and 2400 and with 2200 i gain 1s in superPI, 2400 didnt bring any speed up which is kind of strange.. gona try to boot with 2600 and see if that makes any more difference









no you have it backwards my friend, the NB must BE HIGHER THAN HT.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
no you have it backwards my friend, the NB must BE HIGHER THAN HT.

^Truth.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys in my sucide run my volatage is 5.06 ... sorry my bad


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


***Updated Again!!***









3.5 Super stable with prime 95











hey guys why u cant add me?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*












and this also.....


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


and this also.....


We need more info like Timings for RAM, NB Speed and Memory Clock for SuperPi results.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


no you have it backwards my friend, the NB must BE HIGHER THAN HT.


i dont say it is like one way or the other, i just said i read something from someone else who said it should be the other way around.... thats all 
also im not so sure one needs to be higher than the other because i had the HT higher than the NB because i readit and it worked for me...








also when looking on the list on the first page you will find both variations, higher HT and higher NB so maybe you should rethink your theorie


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


We need more info like Timings for RAM, NB Speed and Memory Clock for SuperPi results.


CL6  i think (6-6-6-18) , u got the freq. , NB 2000 , SuperPi u got it


----------



## LethalRise750

Added spidermohmd1


----------



## spidermohmd1

thanx just edit he suiciede run voltage 1.506 and my Stable overclock is 200x17.5 not 200xnothing ... lol thax


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
I am not talking about overclocking the HT, I want to know if underclocking the HT results in better performance since overclocking it results in lower performance.

I actually lost performance with my ht at ~2000 vs ~2300 and my NB at >2500. I dont know why this happened, it may be my motherboard, but i have the results and they are consistant over several benchmarks including 3dmark, pcmark, cinebench, ext. The difference isnt much reall less then 2% most of the time. But it is there and repeatable. I scratched my head over and over but I cannot deny this is fact. I may have a funny board or something, Not many people check the HT effects but the few that have contest the opposite, And their differences are more dramatic. Its very small for me but the HT is better at 2300 with my NB over 2500 running ddr3 1220 at 5-5-5-15 timings, also my pcie is 105 as always


----------



## ocre

Okay, I think we need to go through and fill in some of the old data from the dead spreadsheet. I know we added some more details but we had a good list going and some members may not be back for a while. A lot of people already posted the NB with their validation although there wasnt a place on the chart for it. It will be a lot of work but it will be worth it. Just because we updated our system doesnt mean the others should loose their place/records here. I know the old list is still accessible from a separate link but that is kinda off site. Thats my opinion, I just dont think we should drop all that data. Its still growing and this is gonna be a really really big thread. I mean i am pretty new here and a lot of the current poster are pretty new. Lets not forget the early peeps from way back. When they return they still want to be on the front page list, you know.
We could just leave the NB blank on the older results. Thats my opinion


----------



## LethalRise750

Well, the whole point was to redo the list to know whos active and who isn't.

There's no point in keeping someone in the list if they don't post anymore. Even with the new list they can just come back and repost their settings and be re-added.


----------



## Asmola

SuperPi 1M time 18.939.








Ramtimings 5-5-5-15, everything else can be found from the list of first page.


----------



## Asmola

wPrime 32M 13.509 (Leading time so far with 0.001 difference!)


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
wPrime 32M 13.509 (Leading time so far with 0.001 difference!)









Done









Good to see you around.


----------



## Asmola

Everyone post some Everest memorybenchmarks here, this is my result.
This is the spot where you can see gain of NB speed. And this is with DDR2.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## kromar

wow some nice values you got there:O
i have the same ram so i thought i make this test so we see the difference better^^
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Asmola

Ofcourse 200MHz cpu difference show's it's part but still difference is huge.
[email protected]~2600 should be doable with every mobo i think, and results are seen here ^^


----------



## Willhemmens

Ok, so did some testing, found that its having 4 sticks holding me back, so i took 2 out.

Here are some results:

4 sticks all stock speeds









2 sticks all stock speeds









2 sticks, 5% overclock









2 sticks, 8% overclock









2 sticks, 8% overclock after a restart









2 sticks, 8% overclock cpu at 3.87GHz









Final









For some reason cpuz and everest show my multi at 14 when its set as 18 in the bios, and says 3.87 at post. Core temp show the correct core speed but says its fsb overclocked and multi at 14.

With 4 sticks i couldnt get a 5% ram overclock stable but its easy now, i also booted at 3.8GHz might not sound all that good but with 4 sticks i had stability problems at 3.6GHz.


----------



## Bartmasta

can we all stick with the same wPrime version please? The one that's used on HWbot (the people that made wPrime) use version 1.55 I think, and it's downloadable from HWbot.org


----------



## akshay_blackcat

*yep....!!! u didnt add me ...!!







before...!! no probs..








here is my OC'ing result









- clock speed ~ 3914.9
- bus xmulti ~ 206.0 x 19.0
- RAM speed ~ 800mhz
- vcore ~ 1.504v
- HT link ~ 1648.4
- NB speed ~ 1648.4
- motherboard~ BIOSTAR TA790GXB A2+
- chipset ~ 790GX
- CPU cooling ~ amd stock
*


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


*yep....!!! u didnt add me ...!!







before...!! no probs..








here is my OC'ing result









- clock speed ~ 3914.9
- bus xmulti ~ 206.0 x 19.0
- RAM speed ~ 800mhz
- vcore ~ 1.504v
- HT link ~ 1648.4
- NB speed ~ 1648.4
- motherboard~ BIOSTAR TA790GXB A2+
- chipset ~ 790GX
- CPU cooling ~ amd stock
*


omg 3.9ghz @ stock























ill add ur OC


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


*yep....!!! u didnt add me ...!!







before...!! no probs..








here is my OC'ing result









- clock speed ~ 3914.9
- bus xmulti ~ 206.0 x 19.0
- RAM speed ~ 800mhz
- vcore ~ 1.504v
- HT link ~ 1648.4
- NB speed ~ 1648.4
- motherboard~ BIOSTAR TA790GXB A2+
- chipset ~ 790GX
- CPU cooling ~ amd stock
*


omg how high are your core temps? they must be insane with this cheap alu cooler








you got a great chip if you can run 3.9ghz with only 1.5v... i envy you








did you had to reduce the NB/HT clocks to get your cpu higher or why are they so low?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
omg 3.9ghz @ stock























ill add ur OC

thnx dude...!!


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
omg how high are your core temps? they must be insane with this cheap alu cooler








you got a great chip if you can run 3.9ghz with only 1.5v... i envy you








did you had to reduce the NB/HT clocks to get your cpu higher or why are they so low?

here... is the answer to ur question









ok... its on stock ...!! and my temp never go abv 50C







i don knw y?

no dude now its in 2000mhz ... in my mobo thrs a bug..! in bios








thn i flashed with rebels haven bios...!!







........ thn it cam to 2000mhz now..









and note i can even get







4000+ stable







but need sum time ..!!

but i will surly do it in a weeks time..!!









u can ask any question in overclocking ...!! i will answer it with my pleasure


----------



## Willhemmens

More photo's below








I like photo's









So got some spare time right now and im trying to do some overclocking but Vdroop is killing me, i select 1.6v and im getting 1.43v (according to all the app's inc CPUZ), this is running at 3.8GHz. so i loaded up the cpu at 3.6 and 1.43v to see if its the Mosfets burning up and no, it isnt, i know this because they stay luke warm ish. What is heating up Alot is these (see below circled and arrowed) I dont know what they are called but they heat up and i want to cool them. So im going to do some modding.



















So this mod is going to need some sort of heatsink, i have an old Athlon 1600+ heatsink that i have just cut up and should fit nicely.



















Just need to work out a way of mounting now.

Some other random photo's i thought i might aswell post:

The dead WD:









Ballistix, as i had them out i though i might as well take some quick photo's:





































Did I say i liked photo's?


----------



## akshay_blackcat

*dude..!!







those r also called Mosfets







..!*


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


omg 3.9ghz @ stock























ill add ur OC


bart, you need some coffee, its [email protected] 1.5V. lol?

@akshay_blackcat, i remember 2 weeks ago when you came to this thread, you were asking for answers with your questions in regards to OC, 2 weeks later you starting to sound like a pro. glad you learnt something here. =] and as far as things goes you really should get an after market cooler. the stock is definitely giving you 50C's+ unless you're living in an COOL area.

@wiil, those are mofsets buddy. ^.o yea, grab some VGA cooling set and it'll handle those fine. and yes, 2 sticks will beat 4sticks 99.9% of the time in terms of oc'ing. why didntu go with 2 sticks to begin with!?


----------



## Willhemmens

Im sure these (Green arrowed with spots on) are the Mosfets.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Im sure these (Green arrowed with spots on) are the Mosfets.










aren't those called VRMs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


bart, you need some coffee, its [email protected] 1.5V. lol?


by stock i meant stock cooler


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


aren't those called VRMs

by stock i meant stock cooler










The little square things are Mosfets, VRM is just their purpose.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


aren't those called VRMs


Yeh, thats what they are called, Forgot the name, thanks!

Anyway they are getting "only touch them for 2 seconds" hot.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


@wiil, those are mofsets buddy. ^.o yea, grab some VGA cooling set and it'll handle those fine. and yes, 2 sticks will beat 4sticks 99.9% of the time in terms of oc'ing. why didntu go with 2 sticks to begin with!?


I did, i got my corsair set which was just 2 sticks to start with but i got these Ballistix real cheap from Rawz and 4 sticks of tracers looks cool.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I did, i got my corsair set which was just 2 sticks to start with but i got these Ballistix real cheap from Rawz and 4 sticks of tracers looks cool.


lol you silly goose


----------



## akshay_blackcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


bart, you need some coffee, its [email protected] 1.5V. lol?

@akshay_blackcat, i remember 2 weeks ago when you came to this thread, you were asking for answers with your questions in regards to OC, 2 weeks later you starting to sound like a pro. glad you learnt something here. =] and as far as things goes you really should get an after market cooler. the stock is definitely giving you 50C's+ unless you're living in an COOL area.

@wiil, those are mofsets buddy. ^.o yea, grab some VGA cooling set and it'll handle those fine. and yes, 2 sticks will beat 4sticks 99.9% of the time in terms of oc'ing. why didntu go with 2 sticks to begin with!?


*dude...!! thnx...!! buddy... i learnt a lot..!









my ambient temp now is 37C to 40c









but my procy runs really cool..!









whn i first bot idle was 23c to 25c









load was 38c









*


----------



## rhoxed

taking crack at super pi


----------



## Willhemmens

I've added a "What we think we've learned (so far):" to the front page. Would anyone write anything that can be added to this?

I have also taken off the CPU Specification photo and replaced it with a link and also put the data in the spreadsheet so it can be quickly looked at or copied from.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I've added a "What we think we've learned (so far):" to the front page. Would anyone write anything that can be added to this?

I have also taken off the CPU Specification photo and replaced it with a link and also put the data in the spreadsheet so it can be quickly looked at or copied from.

well..sadly to say, i havent learn ANYTHING. WHY WILLS?! WHY!?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhoxed* 


taking crack at super pi

Give it a few miutes and it should be there.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Im sure these (Green arrowed with spots on) are the Mosfets.
[/IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2ignjbc.jpg[/IMG]


The green arrowed/dotted ones are MOSFETs the ones that get really hot for you are the chokes.


----------



## tnaz71

I had a quick question regarding NB/HT frequency.

_From what I have been told and have read is that by OC the NB frequency will result in cpu failure at a fast rate,_ is this correct?

I have always left it at stock, If I bump it up to 2600 I gain roughly 2s in SuperPi. But if it will result in extreme loss of life in the cpu then I will just keep with stock.

Thanks


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


I had a quick question regarding NB/HT frequency.

_From what I have been told and have read is that by OC the NB frequency will result in cpu failure at a fast rate,_ is this correct?

I have always left it at stock, If I bump it up to 2600 I gain roughly 2s in SuperPi. But if it will result in extreme loss of life in the cpu then I will just keep with stock.

Thanks










I have no idea if its true or not, I'm keeping mine at 2.6Ghz as if it dies, I have a Core 2 Duo E8300 I can slot in for the time being and get a 955 or something instead.


----------



## ocre

Okay I am so busy this week, then i am moving for the next 2 weeks! I think i am gonna retire my low volt 720! I have dropped the volts 1.35 and speed to 3.55ghz/4cores with memory at 1220 and 5-5-5 timings NB 2530. Thats the sweet spot without pushing anything hard. This computer is going to my wife. 
I have collect a lot of data like that and will post when i get time! 
So has anyone used/know this motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tent-_-text-_-
I have ordered a new 720 at random so i am crossing my fingers! I will pare it up with this foxconn to test the heck out of her! I dont think the foxconn can unlock so all that data will go in the 3 core list! wish me luck!


----------



## akshay_blackcat

*







dude..!!! u ppl messed up my result..!







*


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Okay I am so busy this week, then i am moving for the next 2 weeks! I think i am gonna retire my low volt 720! I have dropped the volts 1.35 and speed to 3.55ghz/4cores with memory at 1220 and 5-5-5 timings NB 2530. Thats the sweet spot without pushing anything hard. This computer is going to my wife. 
I have collect a lot of data like that and will post when i get time! 
So has anyone used/know this motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tent-_-text-_-
I have ordered a new 720 at random so i am crossing my fingers! I will pare it up with this foxconn to test the heck out of her! I dont think the foxconn can unlock so all that data will go in the 3 core list! wish me luck!


hm youd rather try anothe r720? why not give the 550 a try? if its unlockable thats another quad, @ 30bucks cheaper.. =P


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akshay_blackcat*


*







dude..!!! u ppl messed up my result..!







*



I dont believe you and your coming off the score board.


----------



## rhoxed

anyone know why i cannot break 4ghz no matter what i do?

i can run 3.975 for days but as soon as i put it up to 4ghz i cannot boot into windows.

i also raised superpi run to 17.332 but i know i can do better so i will hold off to post SS

will also post a prime stable 3.9+ in the future

its odd that this chip uses less voltage for 3.9 4core in a gigabyte ma790x-ud4p then i used for 3.8 3core in foxconn a79a-s (3.9 was hardly stable)


----------



## Willhemmens

Akshay_blackcat I dont believe you and this is why:










Looks like a poor paint job too me..
Also Cpuz isnt even in your task bar.

Here is the original: http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-prime-run.jpg

All credit goes to LethalRise750 on this one.


----------



## nirianto

@ocre, I have the DDR2 version of that jetway board. It's been rock stable and I can get the chip to run at 3.7 with 1.5v. The thing that i really like about this Jetway mobo is that the LED display on the mobo shows the cpu temp instead of some random BIOS code. Unfortunately, the mobo would not allow you unlock the 4th core. Trust me, I have tried with many different configs.

Which foxconn board are you planning on using? A79A-s? This board can't unlock the 4th core.

This is why I ended up getting a biostar board. Lol


----------



## nirianto

@rhoxed, I notice that is happening with me too. The foxconn A79A-S board requires slightly higher voltage to be stable than the Jetway or Biostar board for the same oc. I don't know why but it seems that the foxconn board has a finicky bios. This is also why I sold it.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


akshay_blackcat i dont believe you and this is why:










Looks like a poor paint job too me..
Also Cpuz isnt even in your task bar.

Here is the original: http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-prime-run.jpg

All credit goes to LethalRise750 on this one.


o man. =T that sucks! LOL PWNT


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rhoxed*


anyone know why i cannot break 4ghz no matter what i do?

i can run 3.975 for days but as soon as i put it up to 4ghz i cannot boot into windows.

i also raised superpi run to 17.332 but i know i can do better so i will hold off to post SS

will also post a prime stable 3.9+ in the future

its odd that this chip uses less voltage for 3.9 4core in a gigabyte ma790x-ud4p then i used for 3.8 3core in foxconn a79a-s (3.9 was hardly stable)


easily, thats the chips limit, you wanna break 4ghz - try another method, more volts. thats it. sometimes pure multiplier just wont cut it. i can boot @4ghz validated. u wanna trade 720's?


----------



## rhoxed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
easily, thats the chips limit, you wanna break 4ghz - try another method, more volts. thats it. sometimes pure multiplier just wont cut it. i can boot @4ghz validated. u wanna trade 720's?

=] i can also validate 4.0, but its not pretty

the fact i can run 3.9 @ 1.5V but no 4.0 even on 1.6+ is odd

as someone said in another thread i might need to throw some cold at it

but so far this 720 with 4core is doing better than my 940BE


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhoxed* 
=] i can also validate 4.0, but its not pretty

the fact i can run 3.9 @ 1.5V but no 4.0 even on 1.6+ is odd

as someone said in another thread i might need to throw some cold at it

but so far this 720 with 4core is doing better than my 940BE

oo so you wanna stablize it at 4ghz? wow. good luck at that. fbs+multi combo. and yes, im sure cooler temps will yeild you better results.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhoxed* 
=] i can also validate 4.0, but its not pretty

the fact i can run 3.9 @ 1.5V but no 4.0 even on 1.6+ is odd

as someone said in another thread i might need to throw some cold at it

but so far this 720 with 4core is doing better than my 940BE

You could swap coolers?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
hm youd rather try anothe r720? why not give the 550 a try? if its unlockable thats another quad, @ 30bucks cheaper.. =P

WHAT! there is no cool phenomII 550 club!!!
Really I just wanted to check out that foxconn am3, what better cpu then the 720 to do that, Also I want to have a CPU i didnt hand pick, I would enjoy that random chance! I may end up with a poor chip, My wifes new CPU is a gem, I have taken it pretty high but I dont think its fair to post those results. I am not one to brag, and to me i had an unfair advantage. I wouldnt feel to proud of that. It may sound ******ed but thats who I am.

As for unlocking, I cant iterate enough that its very overated, A cool thing to do but it doesnt make or break the 720. Its only detectable in very limited apps and i do a little bit of everything. Here I am buying a board that i know wont unlock, although I might test the chip in the asrock just for kicks!


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Akshay_blackcat I dont believe you and this is why:










Looks like a poor paint job too me..
Also Cpuz isnt even in your task bar.

Here is the original: http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-prime-run.jpg

All credit goes to LethalRise750 on this one.

OMG!
elito was just patting you on the back and you took it, How could you take pride in that? "I really tricked them, he, he". This whole forum is lenient on the stability side. Asking for honesty before you ever even post results! Thats messed up, not just that you cheated, but how you flaunted it!


----------



## Willhemmens

Think im going to wait until The 800 Series chipsets come out and get me a nice ASUS Crosshair III Formula board.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
OMG!
elito was just patting you on the back and you took it, How could you take pride in that? "I really tricked them, he, he". This whole forum is lenient on the stability side. Asking for honesty before you ever even post results! Thats messed up, not just that you cheated, but how you flaunted it!

and ofcourse, he'll MIA from this thread now. lawl. FAKERS WILL NEVER LEARN, LEARNERS WILL NEVER FAKE. ooyea im so original right? ^ ^


----------



## Bartmasta

wow great news guys!

remember when I said I was getting the 790x-UD4 and I couldn't get the UD4P cause it wasn't availiable in my country? Amazingly it was at the place where I was planning to get the UD4!

GA-MA790X-UD4, here I come!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


wow great news guys!

remember when I said I was getting the 790x-UD4 and I couldn't get the UD4P cause it wasn't availiable in my country? Amazingly it was at the place where I was planning to get the UD4!

GA-MA790X-UD4, here I come!


So where did you get it from then? A local shop?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


wow great news guys!

remember when I said I was getting the 790x-UD4 and I couldn't get the UD4P cause it wasn't availiable in my country? Amazingly it was at the place where I was planning to get the UD4!

GA-MA790X-UD4, here I come!


from this post , it sounds like YOURE STILL getting the ud4..and nt the ud4p..so which are you REALLY GETTING? ud4p?


----------



## Bartmasta

yeah the ud4p

im buying it at a local computer shop, and they have acess to some warehouse were they buy parts


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


yeah the ud4p

im buying it at a local computer shop, and they have acess to some warehouse were they buy parts


great man, i knew this board would be a top shot when i got it, due to the specs and design esp at that price. it has everything you'd need and more. i was like the 3rd person on the egg to grab this board..at the time..or first..just havent reviewed it. glad i made the right choice.


----------



## Redfish

^for real

@Bartmasta you won't be disappointed in getting that board, you'll love it.

WoW at all that happened over the past week. LMAO at the faker getting nuked!!

Been busy after I unlocked the 4th core, haven't tried to oc it really and I see you guys doing over the list.

Tried earlier this week to get my oc with X3 cores stable at 3.6Ghz again and go higher but got tired.

May try ocing in windows 7 if I have time.....work is a biyatch...


----------



## TheGameMen

Quick question: What do you guys use to test your 720's overclock ? I normally use Orthos but since this is a 3 core processor, orthos won't do the job unless I open 3 instances of it...

Thanks !


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


great man, i knew this board would be a top shot when i got it, due to the specs and design esp at that price. it has everything you'd need and more. i was like the 3rd person on the egg to grab this board..at the time..or first..just havent reviewed it. glad i made the right choice.


I didnt make the right choice, so im stuck with this M3A78 Pro for a while..
Just got to wait for the prices to drop after the 800 series chipset is released and snap up a ASUS Crosshair III Formula.


----------



## Redfish

If you're talking about for stress testing, I use LinX as it tests both cpu+ram stability.

Once I make it through 10-15 passes(takes like 35-40mins) without BSODI try to go higher with the oc


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Quick question: What do you guys use to test your 720's overclock ? I normally use Orthos but since this is a 3 core processor, orthos won't do the job unless I open 3 instances of it... 
Thanks !


you would only need to open 2 instances, make sure to rename the 2nd one so youwont get confused, and goto task manager and assign the cpu affinity to it. get it? 3 instances would almost be stressing 6 cores. lol also, to save yourself the hassle, get the latest p95, it stresses a lot faster than the old ones. its phenom optimized.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I didnt make the right choice, so im stuck with this M3A78 Pro for a while..
Just got to wait for the prices to drop after the 800 series chipset is released and snap up a ASUS Crosshair III Formula.


i bet when the 800chipsets are out, im still not gonna touch a ASUS board, my next board for the 800 series are 99.9% gonna be an DFI board. i feel that ASUS is overpriced and are usually ugly...


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you would only need to open 2 instances, make sure to rename the 2nd one so youwont get confused, and goto task manager and assign the cpu affinity to it. get it? 3 instances would almost be stressing 6 cores. lol also, to save yourself the hassle, get the latest p95, it stresses a lot faster than the old ones. its phenom optimized.


/me is confused big time







The 720 X3 has 3 cores right ? So 3 instances ?
Is P95 better than Orthos ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redfish*


If you're talking about for stress testing, I use LinX as it tests both cpu+ram stability.

Once I make it through 10-15 passes(takes like 35-40mins) without BSODI try to go higher with the oc


Yeah stability stress testing. Hmm just 35-40 mins ? Normally it takes about 10-12 hours ??


----------



## Redfish

Well for me LinX keeps the cpu at 100% and ram at 100% during each pass. For me 35-40mins is fine as I won't be doing anything to have the cpu at 100% for 10-12hours

From my reading a stable overclock would be relative to what your going to be doing with you computer. Makes sense?

So in my understanding you aim for a stable oc according to usage.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


/me is confused big time







The 720 X3 has 3 cores right ? So 3 instances ?
Is P95 better than Orthos ?

Yeah stability stress testing. Hmm just 35-40 mins ? Normally it takes about 10-12 hours ??


orthos by default supports 2 cores. so 2x instances of orthos=4 cores total. thus, you'd set cores 2 to the 2nd instance of orthos. and im using p95 now because its constantly being updated, orthos is just getting a bit outdated and the like i mentioned the newest p95 stresses LOTS and much faster. give it a try of the newest p95, dont have to worry about anything; it'll detect your cores correctly.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


orthos by default supports 2 cores. so 2x instances of orthos=4 cores total. thus, you'd set cores 2 to the 2nd instance of orthos. and im using p95 now because its constantly being updated, orthos is just getting a bit outdated and the like i mentioned the newest p95 stresses LOTS and much faster. give it a try of the newest p95, dont have to worry about anything; it'll detect your cores correctly.


Aaaaaaaah, makes sense







I just use the single core version and then select the according core in each instance









Alright, P95 you said ? Cool, I'll try. Any tips/tricks I need to know ? How long to run it ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redfish*


Well for me LinX keeps the cpu at 100% and ram at 100% during each pass. For me 35-40mins is fine as I won't be doing anything to have the cpu at 100% for 10-12hours

From my reading a stable overclock would be relative to what your going to be doing with you computer. Makes sense?

So in my understanding you aim for a stable oc according to usage.

Just my 2 cents


Aight, but I just want to be sure my OC is stable, even after 40 mins.


----------



## ocre

Its really whatever works best for you, everyone has their favorites, I use IBT for quick checks then i prime a while, But i have seen some games crash from overclocks where they seem stable on stress test. So it really matters if its stable enough to do what you do, some stress test work better for your OCing needs then others. But they are just general stress test you may not even need a stress test if it suits your needs. I knew a feller who had his e6600 overclocked like 3.6 for a year, all he did was game and internet bull. I came over and put Prime on his system cause he never used it, It failed after 45mins. Everytime. He never lowered the overclock and still leaves it runninh nearly 24/7 without any issues with what he does its fine. I like to make mine OC a little more stable than that as I am always doing new stuff and running different apps, so i dont want any blue screens, or corrupted OS's. I got a lot invested in my OS and only test with a temp drive


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys can you recommend me a PSU?

720 BE
GA-MA790X-UD4P
2HDD
9600GT but I will upgrade soon (at least 4890 or 4870 CF)

i am thinking of getting a corsair 750W but not sure if I should go modular


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGameMen* 
Aaaaaaaah, makes sense







I just use the single core version and then select the according core in each instance









Alright, P95 you said ? Cool, I'll try. Any tips/tricks I need to know ? How long to run it ?

Aight, but I just want to be sure my OC is stable, even after 40 mins.


theres no tricks with p95, afterall, orthos is based off p95. lol . fo rquick stability tests. 15-20mins stable is eunff. for a more securing one, 2-3hrs is very desirable. 4-7now - some can conclude rock solid, or just "stable"


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys can you recommend me a PSU?

720 BE
GA-MA790X-UD4P
2HDD
9600GT but I will upgrade soon (at least 4890 or 4870 CF)

i am thinking of getting a corsair 750W but not sure if I should go modular

i hvae an OCZgx 700W for sale. but in anycase, something quality of 600-750 will secure you for the future.


----------



## Bartmasta

should I get non modular? I will have a ton of cables but it's like 20 bucks cheaper


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
should I get non modular? I will have a ton of cables but it's like 20 bucks cheaper

Never EVER cut on your PSU. I have my Enermax now for over 4 years and used it in 3 different builds and I'm still enjoying it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Its really whatever works best for you, everyone has their favorites, I use IBT for quick checks then i prime a while, But i have seen some games crash from overclocks where they seem stable on stress test. So it really matters if its stable enough to do what you do, some stress test work better for your OCing needs then others. But they are just general stress test you may not even need a stress test if it suits your needs. I knew a feller who had his e6600 overclocked like 3.6 for a year, all he did was game and internet bull. I came over and put Prime on his system cause he never used it, It failed after 45mins. Everytime. He never lowered the overclock and still leaves it runninh nearly 24/7 without any issues with what he does its fine. I like to make mine OC a little more stable than that as I am always doing new stuff and running different apps, so i dont want any blue screens, or corrupted OS's. I got a lot invested in my OS and only test with a temp drive

Thanks bro


----------



## Bartmasta

im not sure if I can get the 750W modular in poland, only the non modular one


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
theres no tricks with p95, afterall, orthos is based off p95. lol . fo rquick stability tests. 15-20mins stable is eunff. for a more securing one, 2-3hrs is very desirable. 4-7now - some can conclude rock solid, or just "stable"

Howcome I only have 2 workers active and 1 Main Thread at P95 ? The Workers display me some details like Test 1 8k FFT length etc, but the Main Thread doesn't say that. Is it OK ?

What will P95 say if my OC isn't stable ?

Thanks guys !


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys i told u many times to correct my voltage in suciede run to 1.506 ...and in the stable overclock it is 201.4x17.4 not 201.4x.... blank... and in the Benchmark in the chipest bar the 770 is so right and not with others ... what did i do :'(


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Howcome I only have 2 workers active and 1 Main Thread at P95 ? The Workers display me some details like Test 1 8k FFT length etc, but the Main Thread doesn't say that. Is it OK ?

What will P95 say if my OC isn't stable ?

Thanks guys !


If your not stable it will either stop and go red or BSOD.

Are all cores at full load in task manager?

Stablity testing wise i dont use just one single app, i use:
LinX
IntelBurnTest
Prime95
OCCT
Everest

I use which ever come's to hand first but for long testing i use OCCT because i like the graphs it give's.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rhoxed*




taking crack at super pi


ur going down bro


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Howcome I only have 2 workers active and 1 Main Thread at P95 ? The Workers display me some details like Test 1 8k FFT length etc, but the Main Thread doesn't say that. Is it OK ?

What will P95 say if my OC isn't stable ?

Thanks guys !


goto the view options in prime and selecet "cascade my windows" it should get you back all the thread boxes. but either way, if you see your cores being 100% on all 3, its being stressed. and you did dl the latest version from prime site right?

and on a side note, i might replacing my a900 with a a300. i just couldnt bare with how big that case is, and i have a 300 running on spare system, so might grab another 300 for main comp too. i feel like the 300 will have better cooling idk why? and i know that sounds absurd. but o wells.


----------



## Willhemmens

Elito or anyone who has permissions to edit the spreadsheet, whats my Google email adress?
Kind of forgot it.









Got it.


----------



## Buster

What are the setting to run the cpu-nb @ 2600MHz? What voltage? I tried it on 1.4v but it failed occt. When I raised the voltage higher, it bsod faster than at 1.4v. Is there anything else that I can do? Will raising the ht link help?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


What are the setting to run the cpu-nb @ 2600MHz? What voltage? I tried it on 1.4v but it failed occt. When I raised the voltage higher, it bsod faster than at 1.4v. Is there anything else that I can do? Will raising the ht link help?



you know, its not everyone's chip or board will be able to handle 2.6ghz nb. my board wont budge on 2.4ghz+ so its really a draw of luck..









@wills, how come when i make changes to the spreadsheet, it never saves/ reflects on here? i hit save+close. yet it doestn updates the sheet on the front page. i've tried to update tnaz to the regular oc section twice and nothing happens, am i missing something? AND HOW COULD U ACTUALLY FORGET YOUR OWN EMAIL???


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you know, its not everyone's chip or board will be able to handle 2.6ghz nb. my board wont budge on 2.4ghz+ so its really a draw of luck..









@wills, how come when i make changes to the spreadsheet, it never saves/ reflects on here? i hit save+close. yet it doestn updates the sheet on the front page. i've tried to update tnaz to the regular oc section twice and nothing happens, am i missing something? AND HOW COULD U ACTUALLY FORGET YOUR OWN EMAIL???


Dont ask, i have atleast 3 gmail accounts that i have lots passwords for. I have Msn, yahoo and my own [email protected] aswell as the gmail accounts, To many to remember.

It takes 5 minutes to update onto the front page. "Updated automatically every 5 minutes".


----------



## Bartmasta

when I get my ud4p i'll pwn so badly









just need a xigmatek, ill get one in fall

should I get the latest bios for my ud4p

EDIT: 3 CORES OF SECKS IS BACK IN BUISNESS


----------



## nirianto

@Willhemmens, Please include my benchmark in the database.

Super Pi 1M - 19.329s
wPrime 32M - 10.778s
wPrime 1024M - 328.185s
Cinebench R10 64bit - 4124 (1CPU), 14258 (xCPU)
Cinebench R10 32bit - 3256 (1CPU), 11433 (xCPU)

This is with my 720 oc to 3.6ghz and unlocked 4th core.


----------



## Bartmasta

ill do it


----------



## nirianto

Waaa...the database is updated already!! Thanks guys! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


Waaa...the database is updated already!! Thanks guys! Really appreciate it!


Yeh, We got the Best guys on the job!


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
you know, its not everyone's chip or board will be able to handle 2.6ghz nb. my board wont budge on 2.4ghz+ so its really a draw of luck..









I know, I just want to know the voltage range for 2600MHz NB and if they did anything other thing to get there.


----------



## spidermohmd1

@bartmasta wish u good luch buy why didnt u get the Asus that comes with 980a chipest it unlockes and overclockes and sli's and pwns and price = Awsome


----------



## spidermohmd1

OMG guys !!! my overclock multi is 17.5 not 17!!







post 4 for the same problem


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
@bartmasta wish u good luch buy why didnt u get the Asus that comes with 980a chipest it unlockes and overclockes and sli's and pwns and price = Awsome

the asus isnt 980a


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
the asus isnt 980a









lol maybe i can't read







... take a look ASUS M4N82 170$ = pwn


----------



## tlx

- Clock Speed 3607.94 MHz
- Bus xMulti 200.44 * 18
- RAM Speed 800 Mhz
- Vcore 1,45v
- HT Link 1000
- NB Speed
- Motherboard GA-MA790GP-DS4H
- Chipset GX790
- CPU Cooling tHERMALTAKE sONIC tOWER

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588724


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlx* 
- Clock Speed 3607.94 MHz
- Bus xMulti 200.44 * 18
- RAM Speed 800 Mhz
- Vcore 1,45v
- HT Link 1000
- NB Speed
- Motherboard GA-MA790GP-DS4H
- Chipset GX790
- CPU Cooling tHERMALTAKE sONIC tOWER

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588724


Added. Should be shown within a few minutes.


----------



## spidermohmd1

umm.... ty guys for correcting my overclock but the Suicide is 1.506 Volts not 1.562


----------



## LethalRise750

Ran wPrime 32M some more. Upped my bus a tad bit more so I have DDR2-1000 and lowered my HT from 10x multi to 8x so I'm at 2000 lol. Running 8GB really limits OC's haha.

13.336s


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
umm.... ty guys for correcting my overclock but the Suicide is 1.506 Volts not 1.562

Fixed, should change in a few minutes.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlx* 
- Clock Speed 3607.94 MHz
- Bus xMulti 200.44 * 18
- RAM Speed 800 Mhz
- Vcore 1,45v
- HT Link 1000
- NB Speed
- Motherboard GA-MA790GP-DS4H
- Chipset GX790
- CPU Cooling tHERMALTAKE sONIC tOWER

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588724

tlx, If you wouldn't mind also, could you get a screenshot of some stress test program like Prime95 being ran for a fair amount of time?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Fixed, should change in a few minutes.

Finally







THX SO MUCH


----------



## Buster

In what situation would one raise the northbridge voltage or the southbridge voltage? When I say northbridge, I don't mean the CPU-NB, but the NB on the motherboard.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
In what situation would one raise the northbridge voltage or the southbridge voltage? When I say northbridge, I don't mean the CPU-NB, but the NB on the motherboard.

id say, when youre hitting 2.3ghz+ each .1mv should yeild you 1-300mhz on the nb


----------



## Buster

2.3GHz on the cpu?


----------



## elito

2.3ghz+ on the nb..


----------



## Buster

Are you talking about the CPU-NB? Since there's a northbridge voltage and a CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## elito

there should be.. cpu volt cont. nb vid . cpu nb. and sb volts, right? the one you'd be upping with the nb and nb vid for special % mv.


----------



## c49

I think I have a bad chip. OCCT instantly fails at 200x18 @ 1.45v, which I hit easily on my old m3n78-vm with air cooling. /facepalm


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c49*


I think I have a bad chip. OCCT instantly fails at 200x18 @ 1.45v, which I hit easily on my old m3n78-vm with air cooling. /facepalm


try 1.475...my chip needs that much for 3.6 and 1.5 for 3.65


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


try 1.475...my chip needs that much for 3.6 and 1.5 for 3.65


My chip also run 3.6GHz at 1.475


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


there should be.. cpu volt cont. nb vid . cpu nb. and sb volts, right? the one you'd be upping with the nb and nb vid for special % mv.


Well right now I am running 2600MHz on the CPU-NB and 1.425 on the CPU-NB voltage. It passed one hour of OCCT and running prime95 right now and so far so good. What I was asking before is in what situation will one raise the northbridge voltage and the southbridge voltage. I am not talking about the CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## Buster

Will overclocking the CPU cause the RAM to require more voltage to run stable?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Will overclocking the CPU cause the RAM to require more voltage to run stable?


if youre going FSB wise yes, thus; in order to prevent that from happening, youd need to put the mem on a lower divider so that way the ram wont bottleneck you.


----------



## Buster

I am using the multipler right now to overclock, but when I raise the cpu-nb to 2600MHz I have to raised the voltage of the ram to get it stable. Is that normal?


----------



## nirianto

Add my bench for wPrime 1024m to the database please...thx!!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


tlx, If you wouldn't mind also, could you get a screenshot of some stress test program like Prime95 being ran for a fair amount of time?


See how things got cause of ashcheat! 
its reasonable I believe him. but







we all on edge now!!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Well right now I am running 2600MHz on the CPU-NB and 1.425 on the CPU-NB voltage. It passed one hour of OCCT and running prime95 right now and so far so good. What I was asking before is in what situation will one raise the northbridge voltage and the southbridge voltage. I am not talking about the CPU-NB voltage.


im pretty sure we have the same options, altho our boards are different models. but gigabyets bios lay out should be the same.. id say 1.425 for NB only is damn high.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


Add my bench for wPrime 1024m to the database please...thx!!


oKay


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


im pretty sure we have the same options, altho our boards are different models. but gigabyets bios lay out should be the same.. id say 1.425 for NB only is damn high.


I meant 1.325v sorry


----------



## c49

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
try 1.475...my chip needs that much for 3.6 and 1.5 for 3.65

Here I was thinking these things liked cool temps better than volts, and this new rig is eating up mad voltage *grumbles*


----------



## tnaz71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nirianto* 
Add my bench for wPrime 1024m to the database please...thx!!

1.54vcore seems really high for 3.5ghz. What happens if you lower it? Is that the only way it's stable? I would think could almost do that with stock volts or maybe a small bump. Sorry for prying but if it's possible you can reduce a lot of heat and add more life to the cpu if you can lower the vcore.


----------



## elito

hmm..i just did a built for my friend..lmk what ya think, i know this is off topic.. but comments are welcome the inital parts are::
x2 550BE
giga-770T-ud3p-sb710(acc functional)
4850
muskin ddr3 4gb-2x2 7.7.7.20
hx520 
xiggy cooler ofcourse!


----------



## Buster

How come my core temp is 44.5 max, but my motherboard sensor shows 60.00 max? Which one should I go by?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


How come my core temp is 44.5 max, but my motherboard sensor shows 60.00 max? Which one should I go by?


wahts ur current volt on cpu? if its the readings from easytune, its usually accurate, thats the cpu temp, so expect about ... 53-57C core temp.


----------



## Buster

running 3.6GHz at 1.475v. I am using amd overdrive. On the CPU core it said 45 and on the tmpin2 it is 58.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


running 3.6GHz at 1.475v. I am using amd overdrive. On the CPU core it said 45 and on the tmpin2 it is 58.


tmpin1 is what i believe to the CORE temp from hwmonitor, atleast thats the closes one to me in my case. tmpin2 is probably the NB. 1.475 should get you close to 55C;s with poor ventilation, and since youre using that raidmax case, i wouldnt be surprised if 50c+ is your current loaded temp. dl easytune from gigas site..youll see the cpu temp. it should be 5-8C's apart from coretemps.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


hmm..i just did a built for my friend..lmk what ya think, i know this is off topic.. but comments are welcome the inital parts are::
x2 550BE
giga-770T-ud3p-sb710(acc functional)
4850
muskin ddr3 4gb-2x2 7.7.7.20
hx520 
xiggy cooler ofcourse!


Whoa! ha, You got one of the 550s to play wit. Good luck, I bet it will be a fun to tinker wit. The 550 is a pretty nice chip, It is the e8400 killer, not cause it performs better but cause it is nearly the same but like half the price. We havent built one yet. I can say its a good option right now for anyone who is building a dual core. But i am sold on the tripple phenom 2s. Wasnt the 720 supposed to be the core 2 killer. Well now they are double dead. Really AMD has came so far this year, Its a good site to see. But there is one slick ninja coming after these PH2s, its swift and powerful. The intel secret weapon, "i5" it was once called. Watch out!!!!


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


If your not stable it will either stop and go red or BSOD.

Are all cores at full load in task manager?

Stablity testing wise i dont use just one single app, i use:
LinX
IntelBurnTest
Prime95
OCCT
Everest

I use which ever come's to hand first but for long testing i use OCCT because i like the graphs it give's.


It seems the problem fixed it self. I now see 3 workers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


goto the view options in prime and selecet "cascade my windows" it should get you back all the thread boxes. but either way, if you see your cores being 100% on all 3, its being stressed. and you did dl the latest version from prime site right?


It seems the problem fixed it self. I now see 3 workers







And yes I have the latest version


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


tmpin1 is what i believe to the CORE temp from hwmonitor, atleast thats the closes one to me in my case. tmpin2 is probably the NB. 1.475 should get you close to 55C;s with poor ventilation, and since youre using that raidmax case, i wouldnt be surprised if 50c+ is your current loaded temp. dl easytune from gigas site..youll see the cpu temp. it should be 5-8C's apart from coretemps.


How do I get easytune to stop overclocking my cpu automatically?


----------



## Bartmasta

i'm gonna get my board today and (hopefully) unlock the 4th core and pwn you all in wPrime


----------



## c49

I fixed the problem with my new 720, turns out it was a memory issue. Got it clocked to 3.6GHz @ 1.475v, it got up to 32c after an hour of OCCT (23c ambient and 23c idle). I've gotta say that I'm hella pleased with the WC loop, and I think it's only gonna get better. I'm gonna play with my fans and bump the voltage as low as I can get it, then switch out my thermal paste with AS5 (only had some crappy no-name ceramic TIM when I built it).


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


1.54vcore seems really high for 3.5ghz. What happens if you lower it? Is that the only way it's stable? I would think could almost do that with stock volts or maybe a small bump. Sorry for prying but if it's possible you can reduce a lot of heat and add more life to the cpu if you can lower the vcore.


I know it's rather high but I have the 4th core unlock and it seems that my chip requires a little more volt to be stable at 3.6ghz. I can do 3.7ghz with 1.5v if i dont unlock it. Im still trying to find the voltage sweetspot (~1.5v) and find a balance between the ref clock and mult.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


How do I get easytune to stop overclocking my cpu automatically?


it shouldn't auto OC. it should only give like an .5mhz or 1mhz bump from your settings. thats normal. but if youre saying that, it is LITERALLY oc'ing your settings then that's not normal.


----------



## QLDguy1

well got my new MB and now have 4 cores for the 720BE, happy indeed!

OC stable at 3.6ghz and 1.42volts

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589154


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
it shouldn't auto OC. it should only give like an .5mhz or 1mhz bump from your settings. thats normal. but if youre saying that, it is LITERALLY oc'ing your settings then that's not normal.

Are you using the latest version easytune 6?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
Are you using the latest version easytune 6?

yes i am.


----------



## Buster

Elito, how much better with your fourth core unlocked?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Elito, how much better with your fourth core unlocked?


well..i haven't done any benches, actually id ont ever bench them so i wouldn't know. but it does take off the load a lil more..so more cores..less stress on each core when powers needed. ha. but honestly, results has already proven. 3-4 cores, theres only like 2-7% in difference, wheras dual to quad you'll see like 30% nearly. so i wouldnt worry about it, if it doenst unlocks properly. lol


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


well..i haven't done any benches, actually id ont ever bench them so i wouldn't know. but it does take off the load a lil more..so more cores..less stress on each core when powers needed. ha. but honestly, results has already proven. 3-4 cores, theres only like 2-7% in difference, wheras dual to quad you'll see like 30% nearly. so i wouldnt worry about it, if it doenst unlocks properly. lol


What is your setting for unlocking the fourth core?


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys what'sup >>> some questions >>>>

1- what is the Dirfference between the 980a and 780a and notice that the 980a comes with DDR2 not DDR3

2- can i unlock the 4th core with the 980a or 780a

3- can u give me mobos that support am3 and have 780a or 980a but they MUST be ASUS not another brand cause i am sticked with the seller in my country cause he agreed to make me a special order >>>>

3- what overclockes better in these 2 chipsets

4- is the 980a only a rebrand name

5- notice that 2 sli will be enough for me but i can get 3 for future but if the difference in price is not big but if there is big difference in price so it is not important

6-is it a good idea to sli my gts 250 .... or should i wait for 3 years with my single card until DX11 enter the market in and be stable in prices ....

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## LethalRise750

There is no difference other then the 980a will support DDR3 for the most part(some ddr2 variants also)

780a won't unlock, the 980a has a form of ACC but I believe it won't unlock either.

Asus Crosshair II, that's the only 780a lol

There is no overclocking difference between 780a vs 980a


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
There is no difference other then the 980a will support DDR3 for the most part(some ddr2 variants also)

780a won't unlock, the 980a has a form of ACC but I believe it won't unlock either.

Asus Crosshair II, that's the only 780a lol

There is no overclocking difference between 780a vs 980a

umm the Crosshair II is so overpriced and not AM3 or Phenom II certified .... what do u think about the ASUS M4N82 Deluxe


----------



## 95329

Hi there guys







Got my 720BE few days ago and been messing around with it. So far I've oc'd it to 3820mhz with no problems and now Im running 3,5ghz at stock voltage, which is pretty nice I think







But the problem is that I havent been able to unlock the fourth core. There's the ACC setting but if I set it to auto, nothing happens, computer boots normally... with three cores of course. So.. What should I do


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
What is your setting for unlocking the fourth core?

our boards different, so idk if the bios is fairly similar to your boards most recent. anyway, in ACC switched to HYBRID mode and AUTO settings in ACC.

and that stabilized it for me.


----------



## HyoiGattai

Quote:



I havent been able to unlock the fourth core.


You may need to get a specific BIOS

in my case I got an unofficial bios










and it look like I can run prime without instantly freezing










for now I can say that its stable enought to run benchmarks, ill try some stresstesting tommorow


----------



## 95329

Well, good luck for your benchmarks







Hope it's stable. I found one unofficial bios for this mobo but I have bad memories when it comes to bios upgrading. Or should I say downgrading


----------



## HyoiGattai

I have a dual Bios feature so I feel quite safe, just revert to the original version if I run into issues, I'm not sure but I think Asus M4a78T-e also has that


----------



## elito

nforce chipsetes cannot lock. they have an function similar to the ACC but its only now for amd to unlock with amd's ACC on 750 and 710.


----------



## 95329

http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...readid=2308375

wow, google saves my day for sure. I must test that.. BTW. running 250*14.5=3625mhz with stock voltage







LinX has been running for 12 minutes now so I think it works fine.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...readid=2308375

wow, google saves my day for sure. I must test that.. BTW. running 250*14.5=3625mhz with stock voltage







LinX has been running for 12 minutes now so I think it works fine.


12 minites is nothin lol...


----------



## 95329

Yes I know. But I thought it wouldnt even boot with stock voltage at that oc..


----------



## elito

[email protected] stock volts is GODLIKE. id take that chip to the max if i was only that blessed with a chip that'll do great on low volts. =T


----------



## 95329

Haha, thanks man. I dont know if I've done everything right because orthos shows me insane clocks (like 2000mhz), but I can post a pic when I've run some linx







I upgraded my bios to the newest. Got the option now. No luck still







. The bios recognizes the fourth core (it says something like AMD X4 in system info) but when I try to boot it BSODs.







Also tried 4ghz but no luck with that either. Although I had 1,6 voltage so that might be the reason. Should I put more or less I do not know. But now Im stressing this stock voltage 3,6ghz wonderchip here


----------



## Bartmasta

so i got my new mobo but ive been trying to install my cpu cooler for like 90 min and no luck, plus i think i scratched the protective covering on my 720 bE

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
so i got my new mobo but ive been trying to install my cpu cooler for like 90 min and no luck, plus i think i scratched the protective covering on my 720 bE

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ummm... can u believe it!! Gigabyte is Awesome cause they included a manual with the mobo ... OMG -_- best company....


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
so i got my new mobo but ive been trying to install my cpu cooler for like 90 min and no luck, plus i think i scratched the protective covering on my 720 bE

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Scratching IHS shouldnt do anything. Unless its very deep, lol. But if you scratched the chip.. now that could cost you something.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


so i got my new mobo but ive been trying to install my cpu cooler for like 90 min and no luck, plus i think i scratched the protective covering on my 720 bE

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


i know i am not reading this properly..THAT IS UNACCEPTABLE BART! 90 MINS FOR ACFREEZER ON CHEAP AM2 MOUNTS? LOL o man.


----------



## Bartmasta

heres the scratch









look to the right, it's above the phenom writing


----------



## tnaz71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


heres the scratch









look to the right, it's above the phenom writing


Dam are you installing that with a chainsaw


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys what do u think ??


----------



## ocre

thats pride!!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...readid=2308375

wow, google saves my day for sure. I must test that.. BTW. running 250*14.5=3625mhz with stock voltage







LinX has been running for 12 minutes now so I think it works fine.


Man thats great, You may got me beat, first person I seen like me!!!! But check this out. I have Been running 3.55 ghz cause i retired this cpu. I run it at stock and everything worked well with stress test and benches. But I noticed some benchmarks didnt scale well. I though for kicks I would raise the volts on my cpu to like 1.35~1.36 and to my surprise all of my benchmarks went up. Some went up 1% some even 5%. This is only from adding volts. Now i have seen more volts bring up scores many times, but I never seen it work on a system that was already fully stable in stress test. This is kind of an interesting. Well its very interesting actually, Its very useful info. No one else has confirmed this with their chips that i have talked to, But my chip does very very well on very low volts. Unusually low. But i have found that running more volts increased performance when i was already stable. I have run across many anomalies here lately, I bet there are more cases where this happens, just not many have discovered it yet, We are into brand new territory with these newer chips. Most people just do things the sam ole way, we are discovering more every day


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HyoiGattai*


You may need to get a specific BIOS

in my case I got an unofficial bios










and it look like I can run prime without instantly freezing










for now I can say that its stable enought to run benchmarks, ill try some stresstesting tommorow











Good for you, I am telling you there is a lot of chips that can unlock, but full stability, well.......thats a different story.....

My other 720 and foxconn isnt gonna be here until monday, I was really hoping It would come before the weekend but I am a long way from cali. I will test the CPU in the Asrock to see if it unlocks, I fully expect it to but dont know how stable it will be. I have never messed with a the AM3 foxconn so I am also excited to test that board OC limits, Also I might while i am at it see how the same cpu OCs with the asrock. I guess I build so many rigs I really get more excited about the underdogs. You pretty much know what the big motherboards are made of, but I get more excited to see el cheap'os stand up against them. 
@ Elito you when is that 550 gonna be accessible? did you get a board that has unlocking capabilities


----------



## ocre

I finally got my NB high with my CPU over 3.7! I heard of having to bring up the NB volts to get the CPU higher but I never heard of bring the CPU volts up to get the NB stable. Well thats exactly something that unique with this old chip! Although i couldve ran the cpu all day 24/7 @ 3710 X4 with like 3.875 volts, I just couldnt get my NB to do much over stock at all no matter how many volts i through to it. Well I never thought to add more CPU volts cause it was already stable. But I tried it an like poof my NB goes 2575 up without a glitch with the CPU at 3744mhz . See I have been running the CPU at like 3.55 so that my northbridge was a healthy 2520 for a bit now! Anyway my volts went up to like 1.48 from 1.3875 just to get my NB 400 higher! Well I did some benchmarks and this is the end of my testing with this chip, for really this time, If i just got my other CPU in I wouldnt even have tested this one, I am sure there is a bit more to go with it, Truthfully I have had the CPU at *very high* and stable with the mod rosewell fan, but my NB was almost stock. I cant wait to get my brand new random chip! So this is the last results for my hand picked low volt gem, ironic how with my NB i had to run it at a typical voltage. Or i think it is, I have been wanting to figure out why my NB overclock went down so much when my cpu went up. I just am that way, when something bothers me I cant let it go!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589545

Wprime: http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...76798/sizes/l/

SuperPI: http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...69115/sizes/l/

Cinebench: http://www.flickr.com/photos/3843701...68771/sizes/l/


----------



## Bartmasta

honestly im just gonna get som1 to mount the heatsink for me cause im such a noob


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
honestly im just gonna get som1 to mount the heatsink for me cause im such a noob










roflmao, Goodluck Bart







I can't wait to see your results with the UD4P, based on what you get its going to decide if I probably buy one or not haha


----------



## Willhemmens

Asus just released me a new bios, I love you Asus, even after all the pain.

Back to the bios, This i what its ment to do:

01. Fix the issue that the system may not be able to resume from S3 when use ECC memory x 4 with ECC function enabled in BIOS.
02. Fix the issue that the system timer may delay under Vista if both C1E Support function and Cool'n'Quiet function are enabled in bios.
03. Reduce the thermal of the CPU.

Should be fun, going to flash now. Wonder what "Reduce the thermal of the CPU" will do, simply change the temp readings? lol.


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys can you remind me how to unlock the 4th core again on a MA-GA790X-UD4P? I've got the F5 bios. or you can link me to a thread


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys can you remind me how to unlock the 4th core again on a MA-GA790X-UD4P? I've got the F5 bios. or you can link me to a thread

I think its something along the lines of ACC Auto or ACC All Cores 0%


----------



## Bartmasta

okay guys ill be back in 30 min, getting my HSF installed now, I don't know what to do first when I get my comp back lol
















[/IMG]


----------



## elito

enable ACC set to HYBRID mode and BAM! ^ ^


----------



## 95329

Okay. I ran Prime95 with 1,25V and 3,625ghz for all night, stable. Then I went to bios, changed voltage to 1,35V, just like ocre said. No boot... Changed it to 1,4... No boot.. And finally went all the way up to 1,4625 and it boots. Soooo.. I'm afraid my bios changes my voltages depending how much clock I have. Cpu-z says 1,25 but it isnt.







After that I went back to auto, checked cpu-z (1,25 still) and then everest..... OVER NINE... over 1,6 so that would explain why my chip was so hot in that prime session







You can see pics here.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...readid=2308375

wow, google saves my day for sure. I must test that.. BTW. running 250*14.5=3625mhz with stock voltage







LinX has been running for 12 minutes now so I think it works fine.


Dude 3.6Ghz on STOCK Voltage














Please post if it's still stable after 4 hours using Prime95 or LinX !! Thanks !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


heres the scratch









look to the right, it's above the phenom writing


OMG *** ? It's just a CPU Cooler not an industrial A/C or something







The longest time it took me to install a CPU cooler was 10 mins, because I couldn't find my thermal paste


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Dude 3.6Ghz on STOCK Voltage














Please post if it's still stable after 4 hours using Prime95 or LinX !! Thanks!


I already posted but I must say that wasnt stock voltage, although it looked like it.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


enable ACC set to HYBRID mode and BAM! ^ ^


only hybrid? or also auto


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys what'sup >>> some questions >>>>

1- what is the Dirfference between the 980a and 780a and notice that the 980a comes with DDR2 not DDR3

2- can i unlock the 4th core with the 980a or 780a

3- can u give me mobos that support am3 and have 780a or 980a but they MUST be ASUS not another brand cause i am sticked with the seller in my country cause he agreed to make me a special order >>>>

3- what overclockes better in these 2 chipsets

4- is the 980a only a rebrand name

5- notice that 2 sli will be enough for me but i can get 3 for future but if the difference in price is not big but if there is big difference in price so it is not important

6-is it a good idea to sli my gts 250 .... or should i wait for 3 years with my single card until DX11 enter the market in and be stable in prices ....

Sorry for all the questions










anyone.........


----------



## Bartmasta

@ spider sorry I don't know much about the nvidia chipsets

1. My 4th core is defective










2. I can't get 3750 stable. I used 1.475 V then 1.5V. I stressed with OCCT and I got errors after a couple of secs (no BSOD like with my last motherboard though)


----------



## spidermohmd1

u cant get 3.7 stable ... keep increasing voltage .....


----------



## spidermohmd1

* AMD Phenom II x3 720 Steppings that can unlock the 4th core Stable
*


----------



## QLDguy1

I have now my 4th core unlocked but

Now i cannot see my CPU temps

OCCT shows the as Zero degrees
CPUtemp shows them as a ?
AMD overdrive shows them as -256 degrees, if this were true great but it isnt

Also i want to overclock and use coll and quiet, its enabled in the bios but im constantly running at full speed?

Can anyone help?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
u cant get 3.7 stable ... keep increasing voltage .....

I don't want to give it too much voltage, I'm loading at 47'C

also


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QLDguy1*


I have now my 4th core unlocked but

Now i cannot see my CPU temps

OCCT shows the as Zero degrees
CPUtemp shows them as a ?
AMD overdrive shows them as -256 degrees, if this were true great but it isnt

Also i want to overclock and use coll and quiet, its enabled in the bios but im constantly running at full speed?

Can anyone help?


My core temps are all zero with all 4 cores! I just use my motherboard sensor but even it is off a little. lic 10c to high. But my temps didnt change much with 4 vs 3 anyhow!


----------



## Bartmasta

Here she is

- Clock Speed - 3625 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 250 x 14.5
- RAM Speed - 1000 4-5-5-14
- Vcore - 1.44V
- HT Link - 2000 MHz
- NB Speed - 2500 MHz
- Motherboard - GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - AC freezer 64 pro

my ram overclock is so beast

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589852


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


okay guys ill be back in 30 min, getting my HSF installed now, I don't know what to do first when I get my comp back lol










Oh, just run it without a HSF like ashkey Blackout, it will be alright.







LOFLMAO
I cant believe I bought that when he said it, I never thought I was so stupid, Well.........


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Here she is

- Clock Speed - 3625 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 250 x 14.5
- RAM Speed - 1000 4-5-5-14
- Vcore - 1.44V
- HT Link - 2000 MHz
- NB Speed - 2500 MHz
- Motherboard - GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - AC freezer 64 pro

my ram overclock is so beast

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589852


k, ur on der


----------



## elito

@bart, 3.7 x4 or x3? prime only shows 3 threads. and this board is PIMP huh? bytw, settings are HYBRID MODE, and ACC - Auto.


----------



## Bartmasta

x3









4th core is defective, I did hybrid auto, yet I BSOD when I try to get into windows. Yes I have tried giving it extra voltage. Any other tips to try?

Heres my oc, I clearly need a better cooler


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys update my benchmarks plz










change the ram clock is 800 and 5-5-5-15


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Hi there guys







Got my 720BE few days ago and been messing around with it. So far I've oc'd it to 3820mhz with no problems and now Im running 3,5ghz at stock voltage, which is pretty nice I think







But the problem is that I havent been able to unlock the fourth core. There's the ACC setting but if I set it to auto, nothing happens, computer boots normally... with three cores of course. So.. What should I do










Get modded bios from there http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=219183 and could unlock.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QLDguy1*


I have now my 4th core unlocked but

Now i cannot see my CPU temps

OCCT shows the as Zero degrees
CPUtemp shows them as a ?
AMD overdrive shows them as -256 degrees, if this were true great but it isnt

Also i want to overclock and use coll and quiet, its enabled in the bios but im constantly running at full speed?

Can anyone help?


this is normal, once 4th core is unlocked temp sensors are gone. and when oc'ing; cool n quiet is recommended to be set OFF. so that the volts won't fluctuate. if you wanna see temps get everest and check under CPU temp, and take 3-7C's off the cpu temp for CORE temps. or use gigabyte easytune, it'll give you CPU temps.


----------



## Bartmasta

need some feedback on


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



1- what is the Dirfference between the 980a and 780a and notice that the 980a comes with DDR2 not DDR3

2- can i unlock the 4th core with the 980a or 780a

3- can u give me mobos that support am3 and have 780a or 980a but they MUST be ASUS not another brand cause i am sticked with the seller in my country cause he agreed to make me a special order >>>>

3- what overclockes better in these 2 chipsets

4- is the 980a only a rebrand name

5- notice that 2 sli will be enough for me but i can get 3 for future but if the difference in price is not big but if there is big difference in price so it is not important

6-is it a good idea to sli my gts 250 .... or should i wait for 3 years with my single card until DX11 enter the market in and be stable in prices ....

Sorry for all the questions


1. There are going to be both variants of 980a's using DDR2 and DDR3.

2. No You cannot unlock on nForce motherboards.

3. Asus has two. Crosshair II and M4N82.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131383
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131292

4. Correct, the 980a is pretty much a rebranded 780a

6. Up to you.


----------



## spidermohmd1

thanx LethalRise750 +rep


----------



## Buster

what does the c1e support function do? I heard it was related to cool and quiet.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


need some feedback on


thats good, How does this Motherboard compare to your old one?


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys update my benchmarks plz










change the ram clock is 800 and 5-5-5-15


Was this for your suicide run?


----------



## RawZ

Nice new upkeep of the thread. Nice layout mate









Why are there few results on the front, or have you not transferred them all yet?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


thats good, How does this Motherboard compare to your old one?


Well I can't say the cpu overclocks much better, but that's because I have high temps atm. When I get some cold ones I will try pusher further and say.

But one thing is for sure, there is no Vraise at all!

Before I set 1.45V in BIOS and was getting 1.47 at idle and 1.57V at load and now with 1.45 in BIOS I am 1.44V 24/7 in Windows.


----------



## Bartmasta

hey how you guys gettign such good wprime32m results


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Was this for your suicide run?

no the Super PI Benchmark


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Nice new upkeep of the thread. Nice layout mate









Why are there few results on the front, or have you not transferred them all yet?

Will wanted to redo them so we could figure out who was active still.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Nice new upkeep of the thread. Nice layout mate









Why are there few results on the front, or have you not transferred them all yet?

Well I thought we should an suggested it but i got this reply:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Well, the whole point was to redo the list to know whos active and who isn't.

There's no point in keeping someone in the list if they don't post anymore. Even with the new list they can just come back and repost their settings and be re-added.

I thought the reason for posting a new chart was because Wills drive with the old chart went out. I seen a lot of data that we shouldve used......
But eventually if everyone comes back and still has their cpu they could repost their data and we can put it back on the new chart.
But still, I think almost everyone on the old chart had links to the 720 club, and if they got links in their sig I would consider that an active member, as they are still advertising but may not visit as much anymore. thats how I seen RawZ on another post topic. And through his post anywhere people could be lead to our site!


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys what do u think about the Asus Crosshair III Overclockabilty ratio over my 770 chip?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
hey guys what do u think about the Asus Crosshair III Overclockabilty ratio over my 770 chip?

There's not much word on it right now.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
There's not much word on it right now.

if u see a good review about it ... i will be very pleased if u show it to me .... can u update my new Super IP Benchmark?


----------



## Bartmasta

im almost done benching, can't wait to show you guys my results


----------



## spidermohmd1

I Think Tomorrow Egypt Will Kick The USA's ASS







.....Up To The World Cup Baby!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
if u see a good review about it ... i will be very pleased if u show it to me .... can u update my new Super IP Benchmark?

Updated


----------



## c49

I'm gonna put up some benchmarks in a bit, I just ran OCCT twice back-to-back and got a max load temp of 33c, ambient temperature is somewhere between 24-25c with my rad fans at half speed. I'm gonna try putting in a pull config instead of push too and see if that helps. Running at 3.6GHz @ 1.475v, RAM clocked to 1333 @ 5-5-5-18. I'm also trying to get the ram clocked up to 1600 at those timings, and see if I can bump voltage up for 3.8GHz and above.


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys can we add pifast to the benchmark list

EDIT: Here are my bench results

Wprime32M: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=866867 [3 cores]

Wprime1024M: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=866868 [3 cores]










SPI1M: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=866870










Pifast: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=866872


----------



## QLDguy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


this is normal, once 4th core is unlocked temp sensors are gone. and when oc'ing; cool n quiet is recommended to be set OFF. so that the volts won't fluctuate. if you wanna see temps get everest and check under CPU temp, and take 3-7C's off the cpu temp for CORE temps. or use gigabyte easytune, it'll give you CPU temps.


Thanks for the reply

Will try that out and see how i go, again thank you

Everyone is very friendly on this board so i like it!


----------



## nirianto

Nice OC Bart! I wish my chip can go higher than 3.7. I tried pushing it with 1.55v but it wasnt stable at all. Highest I can go is 202x18.5. Any suggestion?


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys .... my cpu stepping is 0851 FPMW .. and one have it and tired to unlock the 4th core?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


Nice OC Bart! I wish my chip can go higher than 3.7. I tried pushing it with 1.55v but it wasnt stable at all. Highest I can go is 202x18.5. Any suggestion?


well I use 3625 MHz for everyday use, because my cooler is bad.

If you wanna go higher than 3.7 GHz you will probably have to use 3 cores


----------



## nirianto

@spidermohmd1: my batch code is 0851 FPAW and I can unlock it with this biostar board no problem but it requires 1.52v to be stable at 3.6ghz.

@bartmasta: yeah, with 3 core i can only go 202 x 18.5 with 1.5v. With 4th core i can go 260 x 14 with 1.54v. I am not sure what is limiting the oc. I always kept the ht around 2000 and the nb around 2400. Ram timing is always loose 5-5-5-18.


----------



## LethalRise750

Holy cow Bart, That is awesome!!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


@spidermohmd1: my batch code is 0851 FPAW and I can unlock it with this biostar board no problem but it requires 1.52v to be stable at 3.6ghz.

@bartmasta: yeah, with 3 core i can only go 202 x 18.5 with 1.5v. With 4th core i can go 260 x 14 with 1.54v. I am not sure what is limiting the oc. I always kept the ht around 2000 and the nb around 2400. Ram timing is always loose 5-5-5-18.


I think they are trying to get unlock batch and steppings list going here:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...steppings.html

They dont have your steppings listed so if you wanted to post it on that thread, they might could use that info!


----------



## nirianto

@ocre: just posted my batch on that thread.

I'm trying to push this chip a little more. Any idea what is the sweetspot for the HT and NB? I have mine sit at 1800 and 2400. I am wondering if lowering both down to 1600 will allow for greater stability at higher clock? Also my NB volt is still 1.2v.


----------



## spidermohmd1

nice photoshop project made by spidermohmd1














Believe it or not ! just broke the world record


----------



## Bartmasta

man if you're gonna do a photoshop at least make it look real...


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
man if you're gonna do a photoshop at least make it look real...

a noob here







Didnt Find The Correct Font .. but the numbers are right?


----------



## whe3ls

and i a validation they dont show vcore


----------



## spidermohmd1

screenshot


----------



## HiDe85

hey im not in the new chart plz put me in !!! haha XD


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## spidermohmd1

@bart ... is that urs?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 









Alright i will put it in the chart, good job BTW


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HiDe85* 
hey im not in the new chart plz put me in !!! haha XD

done,
BTW, did you have the NB OCed at all or was it stock?


----------



## kromar

finally got a bit cooler temps on the mb/nb. i removed the blue aluminium plates on the mofset/nb coolers and use the stock cpu fan to give them some more air and as it looks the temps are about 6-7Â°C cooler than before








lets see if that helps to break the 3.5ghz









@bart: nice shop


----------



## Bartmasta

I might get a AC unit this summer which I can use for some extreme benching. I think my HSF is holding me back a lot though, when I was benchign earlier I put my case on the window ledge (outside temp was like 13'C) with side panel off and a fan blowing directly at the cpu cooler i was getting only 24'C idle @ 1.55V :/

how cold is AC?


----------



## TheGameMen

Guys, I believe I have a Golden Chip !!
3.6Ghz on STOCK Voltage ! Stable in Prime95 for over 17 hours !

Screenshots:


















I did not include a screenshot of CPU-Z as it reports wrong values. Franck of CPU-Z will fix this is in the next release of CPU-Z


----------



## 95329

First I thought this was sarcasm as I was posting a pic of my chip that was on "stock" voltage and 3,6ghz... Well, I was wrong, that wasnt sarcasm, lol.

Good luck OCing that chip. Just to be accurate 1,31 isnt the stock voltage for this chip.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Good luck OCing that chip. Just to be accurate 1,31 isnt the stock voltage for this chip.


I know, it's called Vdroop. See CoreTemp for the correct stock voltage of 1.325V


----------



## jadawgis732

This is probably the wrong place for this, but I just have to say that OCZ freeze is really good. First (going up to 41) is Artic Silver 5, and the other is OCZ freeze


----------



## c49

I'm running OCCT right now at 3792MHz, seems to be getting noticeably hotter...I doubt it's gonna go past 35c though. Is 1.525 vcore too high?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
I'm running OCCT right now at 3792MHz, seems to be getting noticeably hotter...I doubt it's gonna go past 35c though. Is 1.525 vcore too high?

I would see if you can get away with 1.5V, I'm usually not comfortable with running any more then 1.5V for 24/7 use and 1.55V for Benchmarking. But, thats just me







From what I've seen so far these Phenom II's will handle up to 1.6V without any issues most of the time.


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I would see if you can get away with 1.5V, I'm usually not comfortable with running any more then 1.5V for 24/7 use and 1.55V for Benchmarking. But, thats just me







From what I've seen so far these Phenom II's will handle up to 1.6V without any issues most of the time.


I'm on water and my load temps aren't getting over 6-9c higher than ambient, and it won't boot at 1.5. I have a pretty cool chip for the most part, but it takes some serious voltage to keep it running.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c49*


I'm on water and my load temps aren't getting over 6-9c higher than ambient, and it won't boot at 1.5. I have a pretty cool chip for the most part, but it takes some serious voltage to keep it running.


Yeah I got a pretty decent chip then heh... 1.45V at 3.8GHz is my 24/7 clock speed


----------



## c49

Lucky...what sort of temps are you getting with the Dark Knight and whats your ambient?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c49*


Lucky...what sort of temps are you getting with the Dark Knight and whats your ambient?


My ambient is 17C, and my CPU idles at 29-31C. On load it gets up to 40-42C roughly.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


First I thought this was sarcasm as I was posting a pic of my chip that was on "stock" voltage and 3,6ghz... Well, I was wrong, that wasnt sarcasm, lol.

Good luck OCing that chip. Just to be accurate 1,31 isnt the stock voltage for this chip.


Well never mind, I'm also wrong :S















I set a multiplier of 18.5 in the and CoreTemp and Windows both reported 3.7Ghz nicely. However, CPU-Z reported 3.2Ghz with a multiplier of 16, which I found odd. But since CPU-Z also had my CoreVoltage wrong, I thought this was another misreading... well, it was not, since AMD Overdrive also reported 3.2Ghz.

I'm confused, I mean I set the multiplier in the BIOS correctly and BIOS overrides software (and I don't use AMD Overdrive to overclock).

Anyhow, with some messing around I figured out that 3.3Ghz is MAX for my chip on STOCK Vcore....


----------



## Bartmasta

Remember guys, for these processors temperature matters more than voltage


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Remember guys, for these processors temperature matters more than voltage


Yup, and from what I've noticed, my chip will obtain more efficient voltages at lower temps.


----------



## spidermohmd1

@Lethalrise is the 780a chip good for overclocking ... cause probably i will get the ASUS M4N82 if i am going SLI OR ASUS CROSSHAIR III If i am Going ATI Later on ... should i make SLI Or Wait For DX11??


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


@Lethalrise is the 780a chip good for overclocking ... cause probably i will get the ASUS M4N82 if i am going SLI OR ASUS CROSSHAIR III If i am Going ATI Later on ... should i make SLI Or Wait For DX11??


DX11 games probably won't become mainstream for awhile, Just look at how long it took DX10 to get there.


----------



## Asmola

Did some bench.. here is my SuperPi 1M!







CPU @ 3952(208x19) 1.6vcore, everything else like Overclock list.


----------



## Bartmasta

omg asmola I hate you

don't worry, when I get around to tweaking my OS you're going down

PS: Next time try to submit a valid result, aka one where you see PI CALCULATION IS DONE.


----------



## Asmola

^^Sorry, i tried to get cpu-z valid also but somehow it didn't work(?) So i just had to submit that way. I can bench better results this evening when temp's get lower!







I think under 17 is doable with air.


----------



## Bartmasta

I did my SPI runs at about the same freq as you did, and when I tried 1 FSB higher, SPI would get an error. And my comp would crash after a few mins at that freq.

My mom said I can get a AC unit next week, I will get really low temps and bench at over 4GHz


----------



## SupahSpankeh

So the stock for this is 1.4, and I can reasonably expect to get to approx 3.6GHz with just multiplier changes, without increasing vcore?

Hmm. Chip arrives on monday. Huzzah.


----------



## RawZ

It's not my club anymore, but here's my









The purpose of the club i created was to find all owners of the chip currently to post there results to show what the chip can do and pass on the knowledge to other users who in turn over time would eventually leave like myself and others to take there place. The stats page was to be kept as a continuous user guide to show any potential 720BE'ers who were thinking of buying what OC's it can do & 4th core unlocks etc.

Keeping only for 'active' members is something i don't see the point as what will happen if say the club is active in a year and there are less and less of you - 5 results?

The page is to be used as a reference of collated results from when it came out until present of all the type of OC's it can do - regardless if that person is still active or not or still has the chip.

If you want to make something for 'active' members to have as an incentive to say here and 'reward' them as such (even though i think battling to have the best OC is enough), think of something else, not remove all 'un-active' members off the list, kinda stupid i think.

There were like 60+ results etc with various rig setups and different components for people to get a varied and wider idea of whats best and what combos are better to combine with this great chip - what OC's better etc. Removing everyone nearly ruins that and it's harder for the 'next' 720BE'er to decide if he wants it or not and lose potential club members.

I say add them all back. Even i'm not on there and i created this club lol.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


I say add them all back. Even i'm not on there and i created this club lol.










it's still there

in the op theres a part that says

'The older Excel based spread sheet is still available HERE.'


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


it's still there

in the op theres a part that says

'The older Excel based spread sheet is still available HERE.'


I know that, i'm getting into the mind of a regular user who is looking for reviews and references. He wants to quickly skim forums pages and reviews. He/she is going to quickly glance at the rank page on the OP as thats all he/she is mainly wanting to look at - see only a few results rather than 70 odd and go elsewhere thinking the club isn't that big or has any worth, where as if everything was on there all to see, the potential buyer would see a wider range of results with perhaps similar setups to his own and think more about getting it and joining the club for fun and advice.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys there's a few stuff I wanna change about benchmarking in this club.

1. When posting a result, please include a valid screenshot. It is not a must, but please try to do so.

A valid screenshot is: shows the benchmark score (for SPI it should include Pi calculation is done), 2 cpu-z windows, one of processor info and one of memory info.

2. Add Pifast to the benchmark list. It's a bit like SPI1M but it's different









How to run PiFast you ask?

First download it here: http://pifast.hexus.net/hexus_pifast.zip

Extract the files into anywhere you want. Then all you have to do is run the hexus_pifast.bat file


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh* 
So the stock for this is 1.4, and I can reasonably expect to get to approx 3.6GHz with just multiplier changes, without increasing vcore?

Hmm. Chip arrives on monday. Huzzah.

1.325V is stock and most CPU's dont get 3.6 on stock voltage. Some can get 3.5, most get 3.3-3.4. But usually with a bump of +0.025V you can get 3.6 easily. Also, yes you can do it straight with just multipliers.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


It's not my club anymore, but here's my









The purpose of the club i created was to find all owners of the chip currently to post there results to show what the chip can do and pass on the knowledge to other users who in turn over time would eventually leave like myself and others to take there place. The stats page was to be kept as a continuous user guide to show any potential 720BE'ers who were thinking of buying what OC's it can do & 4th core unlocks etc.

Keeping only for 'active' members is something i don't see the point as what will happen if say the club is active in a year and there are less and less of you - 5 results?

The page is to be used as a reference of collated results from when it came out until present of all the type of OC's it can do - regardless if that person is still active or not or still has the chip.

If you want to make something for 'active' members to have as an incentive to say here and 'reward' them as such (even though i think battling to have the best OC is enough), think of something else, not remove all 'un-active' members off the list, kinda stupid i think.

There were like 60+ results etc with various rig setups and different components for people to get a varied and wider idea of whats best and what combos are better to combine with this great chip - what OC's better etc. Removing everyone nearly ruins that and it's harder for the 'next' 720BE'er to decide if he wants it or not and lose potential club members.

I say add them all back. Even i'm not on there and i created this club lol.










+1, I will add them back if Wills permits, and i imagine he will!


----------



## Asmola

Put the older oc's them own category like "unactive" or something cause older one's doesnt include northbridge speeds. I'm sure if they come and see this club again, they could validate their nb speed and have their oc's to active list. That's is my opinion.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Put the older oc's them own category like "unactive" or something cause older one's doesnt include northbridge speeds. I'm sure if they come and see this club again, they could validate their nb speed and have their oc's to active list. That's is my opinion.


Yeah I agree with this.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
I know that, i'm getting into the mind of a regular user who is looking for reviews and references. He wants to quickly skim forums pages and reviews. He/she is going to quickly glance at the rank page on the OP as thats all he/she is mainly wanting to look at - see only a few results rather than 70 odd and go elsewhere thinking the club isn't that big or has any worth, where as if everything was on there all to see, the potential buyer would see a wider range of results with perhaps similar setups to his own and think more about getting it and joining the club for fun and advice.

So far your the only person to say anything about not having all of the old result's. I myself are not making the decisions, they are being made by everyone in the club. I dont have the time to put all of the results back on the the new google layout. If others in the club want to do it they can go ahead.

@Ocre, If you want to take your time to do it, go for it, just wait for some more post's to be made so we can have all have better idea of whats going to happen.


----------



## ocre

If they have the club in their sig, how can you say their not active, This became the 10th most viewed thread ever! Does it not make since that those links led peeps to here to check out what it was about, I am sure most of them will come back to check it out eventually as this forum keeps going and becomes more popular. Some of them are gonna be [email protected]) to find they arent in the list. I know that this club is important to the ones here now. I just dont understand the whole active and not active stuff. If they are advertising the club then they are active in my opinion, If they contributed data then they are active in my opinion! I thought this was gonna be a collection of the most data and possibilities to educate everyone on the 720. People are watching and coming here to learn, non members visit all the time. I dont see what the inactive deal is all about, If you think non of those posted matter much anymore then delete all those post. I thought this was a huge collection of 720 data, Thats why i came here. I also wanted to help as many people with there chips and help unlock as many as i could. I didnt think it was for the elite to see themselves. I thought it had more purpose then to pat "active" members. But it really does serve more then that, whether we choose to see it or not. I dont know why but i hate to turn down all that was collected. Its like everyone who comes here from a break is wondering why their not on the list anyway! This is the last time i will speak of this.


----------



## Asmola

That's make sense. Go on and put all oc's from old list to new list. But is it a huge disadvantage if you just put them to own category? You can name it like "Requires NB-speed" or "Active users without NB-Speed" or "NB-Speed missing" or enything else, it could make your job easier when adding them on the list.







We don't need to tell them that THEY ARE TURNED TO THE DARK SIDE.. it's not a revenge of the 5hit or anything, just list of them who haven't been validate nb's.

Or just leave their NB-speed empty.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
That's make sense. Go on and put all oc's from old list to new list. But is it a huge disadvantage if you just put them to own category? You can name it like "Requires NB-speed" or "Active users without NB-Speed" or "NB-Speed missing" or enything else, it could make your job easier when adding them on the list.







We don't need to tell them that THEY ARE TURNED TO THE DARK SIDE.. it's not a revenge of the 5hit or anything, just list of them who haven't been validate nb's.

Or just leave their NB-speed empty.









Alright, look at it like this then, in 3 to 6 months, when people on this new list somehow become "in active" are we gonna go back through this list and move people who have posted in X amount of days to the inactive list? This spreadsheet isnt gonna fail and before the old one did everything was fine, All the "inactive" ones on the chart were okay, If we are gonna have an inactive tab then who is gonna manage it and by what constitutes inactive? cause let me tell you eventually most of the names on there now will find other interest and visit less often. Would it be fair to just move the 1st peeps to inactive and then leave that tab untouched? what about someone who comes back in a few weeks and they find their self in the inactive list? dont you think it may somewhat bother them? I mean people have lives, they might get busy doin other stuff for a while or get involved somewhere that takes up a lot of time. That doesnt mean they arent in the club anymore, does it? What makes you inactive? Is there a new rule that you have to post in this many days or your no longer active in the club? If we had something like that in place then we should post it somewhere. Because all were gonna do with putting the founders in the inactive tab, and just that. Everyone here and on the list now are the only ones that matter? Cause from now on the spreadsheet will not be erased and ppl will quit posting for long periods of time but they will remain on this new spreadsheet in the active tab unless someone manages that and there is some new club rules which dictate active, inactive laws!


----------



## Asmola

^^ I'm just be comparing different variation's. I'm not the one who wanna decide how to do it, you can put them just like every other oc's. If i ruined your day, im sorry for that. Everyone of them in old list are deserved to be back on list. This is starting to sound like a horror movie.. "The List"







Don't take pressure.. do it how you see it best to be done.


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


It's not my club anymore, but here's my









The purpose of the club i created was to find all owners of the chip currently to post there results to show what the chip can do and pass on the knowledge to other users who in turn over time would eventually leave like myself and others to take there place. The stats page was to be kept as a continuous user guide to show any potential 720BE'ers who were thinking of buying what OC's it can do & 4th core unlocks etc.

Keeping only for 'active' members is something i don't see the point as what will happen if say the club is active in a year and there are less and less of you - 5 results?

The page is to be used as a reference of collated results from when it came out until present of all the type of OC's it can do - regardless if that person is still active or not or still has the chip.

If you want to make something for 'active' members to have as an incentive to say here and 'reward' them as such (even though i think battling to have the best OC is enough), think of something else, not remove all 'un-active' members off the list, kinda stupid i think.

There were like 60+ results etc with various rig setups and different components for people to get a varied and wider idea of whats best and what combos are better to combine with this great chip - what OC's better etc. Removing everyone nearly ruins that and it's harder for the 'next' 720BE'er to decide if he wants it or not and lose potential club members.

I say add them all back. Even i'm not on there and i created this club lol.










+1 ! Totally agree

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


1.325V is stock and most CPU's dont get 3.6 on stock voltage. Some can get 3.5, most get 3.3-3.4. But usually with a bump of +0.025V you can get 3.6 easily. Also, yes you can do it straight with just multipliers.


.

Nope,, +0.025V aint gonna get you 3.6Ghz at all... look at the chart. All above 1.4-1.45V.. also tried it myself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Or just leave their NB-speed empty.










+1. Making a seperate spreadsheet for 'old' inactive OC's will be messy as hell.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


If they have the club in their sig, how can you say their not active


Agree !!


----------



## LethalRise750

What Will wants is what the members want.


----------



## RawZ

I don't have a problem with how its going now.

However the idea of this thread was to have a big collection of collated results from every member who had this chip to inform future people of what this chip can do and help them judge whats best for there setup and future OC's.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


I don't have a problem with how its going now.

However the idea of this thread was to have a big collection of collated results from every member who had this chip to inform future people of what this chip can do and help them judge whats best for there setup and future OC's.



My opinion is if it was meant to be that, It should of had more descriptive information like Bios Version, CPU Steppings, More Voltage Information and what Operating System.


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## elito

man..what is this..big bs about? jeez, i have no problem with the way it is now, we still have the old list. and now the new list ( not really new, but because of the incident with wills harddrive). its not even baout active or not. its just that we have a somewhat new (with new members ofcourse) and an old database. so lets just stop all this talk pls. and to those of us that has access to the list, if you have time, then you can go and re-add everyone from the old list( that are missing on the new) to the current list.


----------



## c49

There seems to be too much drama and not enough overclocking. I do not approve.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c49*


There seems to be too much drama and not enough overclocking. I do not approve.


----------



## c49

I'm out to beat your SuperPI 1M time bartmasta...lol. I'm gonna see how many volts I can throw at this thing and try to get it to boot over 4ghz for a benchmarking run...my chip seems to be handling high voltages really well. I'm not seeing any significant temperature increases once I ventured from stock voltage to 1.5 and beyond. Highest temp I've seen so far is 33.5c after doing OCCT for hours on end at 1.5375v 8D


----------



## Bartmasta

Wow those are really nice temps man

But remember this, if you're gonna be pushing your hardware to it's limits for a benching run, make sure the OS is tweaked (at least some of it)


----------



## c49

I love the temps I'm getting with water cooling, I can never go back now o_o

Unfortunately, I think I hit a wall with my processor. Try as I might, I can't get it to boot past 3.7GHz and I don't want to hit it with 1.6v+ or else I'm worried it's gonna sizzle. /cry


----------



## nirianto

@c49, i think my chip is like yours. It wont go over 3.7ghz even at >1.55v.


----------



## ridn3y

hey guys, pls add me to the list thanks. been playing around with my rig for 2 months now, okay here's mine

Clock Speed : 3850 mhz
Bus xMulti : 308 X 12.5
RAM Speed : 1232 mhz @ 6-6-6-15 1.65v
Vcore : 1.424v
HT Link : 2464 mhz
NB Speed : 2772 mhz
Motherboard : MSI 790FX-GD70
Chipset : SB750
CPU Cooling : Apogee Drive

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591025










and a bit of pi 1m, can't squeeze my budget ram any further lol


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


hey guys, pls add me to the list thanks. been playing around with my rig for 2 months now, okay here's mine

Clock Speed : 3850 mhz
Bus xMulti : 308 X 12.5
RAM Speed : 1232 mhz @ 6-6-6-15 1.65v
Vcore : 1.424v
HT Link : 2464 mhz
NB Speed : 2772 mhz
Motherboard : MSI 790FX-GD70
Chipset : SB750
CPU Cooling : Apogee Drive

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591025

and a bit of pi 1m, can't squeeze my budget ram any further lol


Man that is a great overclock. Really nice! I like the NB speed. Nice voltages on it too.

As for the SPI1M, you can get a better score by doing some OS tweaking.


----------



## c49

What sort of OS tweaking are you talking about bart? I neeeeed big benches o____o

Also, how the hell do I get past this wall? I don't know too much about NB and HT speeds and voltages so I try not to mess with those and do very slight FSB overclocks and do most of the work with the multiplier. Currently 205x18 is the best I can do, any suggestions to break through the wall and get bigger overclocks? I didn't spend $300 on a watercooling loop to get stuck at 3.7GHz!


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys ..... what do i get when increasing NB Speed ? and what is OS Tweaking @ bart...

@ridn3y keep up the good work


----------



## Bartmasta

OS tweaking is stuff from basic things like closing all applications when running superpi, to more difficult stuff such as stripping a operating system to even more difficult stuff I don't know about


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


I don't have a problem with how its going now.

However the idea of this thread was to have a big collection of collated results from every member who had this chip to inform future people of what this chip can do and help them judge whats best for there setup and future OC's.


+1. yep that's very true. i have stumbled upon this thread a few months ago searching about how the x3 720 performs and the average oc it could achieve and i based my decision for my new build because of this thread. i was never wrong.

cheers!


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Man that is a great overclock. Really nice! I like the NB speed. Nice voltages on it too.

As for the SPI1M, you can get a better score by doing some OS tweaking.










thanks man i'll try to look into it i just don't know which processes i need to end lol, would have loved to get an ocz amd ver or the animal kit but my priorities for now is getting a full blown watercooling setup to cool this chip and the gpus... it's always hot in my place with the a/c off


----------



## elito

wow @ ridn3y, [email protected] 1.425/ 1.45ish? probably another one of those guys who'll be able to hit 3.9 on air. goddamn all these golden chips you guys have. wait..you're on water. -.-' but still a very good chip anyway,


----------



## c49

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
wow @ ridn3y, [email protected] 1.425/ 1.45ish? probably another one of those guys who'll be able to hit 3.9 on air. goddamn all these golden chips you guys have. wait..you're on water. -.-' but still a very good chip anyway,

I'm on water and I can't even touch speeds like that or even dream of those voltages...I need 1.425v just to hit 3.1









[email protected] with golden chips.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
wow @ ridn3y, [email protected] 1.425/ 1.45ish? probably another one of those guys who'll be able to hit 3.9 on air. goddamn all these golden chips you guys have. wait..you're on water. -.-' but still a very good chip anyway,

thanks @elito, i think a lot of people are hitting 3.9 based from what i have read on a lot of forums, i believe it's all in how you tame the voltages. mine doesn't like having 1.5v+ and just don't want to boot, maybe because of the temps. i was previously running on air with a v8 and hit a 3.965 but the load temps were just pretty high. if you could keep your temps low, idling at 35c or below then there's a pretty good chance you could get higher clocks. 54-55c on full load is the limit for me


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
I'm on water and I can't even touch speeds like that or even dream of those voltages...I need 1.425v just to hit 3.1









[email protected] with golden chips.

@c49, i have a similar experience with you when i started oc'ing my chip. my highest clock was 3.7 at 1.55v with an earlier bios version of my board. but since i had the 3rd revision and higher, i could hit 3.8 to 3.9 easily with lower voltages. maybe an update to the latest bios of your board would do the trick


----------



## c49

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
@c49, i have a similar experience with you when i started oc'ing my chip. my highest clock was 3.7 at 1.55v with an earlier bios version of my board. but since i had the 3rd revision and higher, i could hit 3.8 to 3.9 easily with lower voltages. maybe an update to the latest bios of your board would do the trick

Thanks, I'll have to try that...and OCCT is reporting a max temp of 33c after an hour of stress testing at 1.5375, so I don't think temps are to blame.


----------



## kromar

grml thats frustrating im also on water but i cant get past 3.5ghz with this chip... even if i raise the Vcore to 1.55v i get bsod with prime95:/ also my temps increase drasticly when Vcore is set to 1.5+


----------



## Willhemmens

So, i have been playing with 3dmark 06 and this is what im at now:









As you may notice i have taken two sticks of tracers out to help with overclocking.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGameMen* 
Nope,, +0.025V aint gonna get you 3.6Ghz at all... look at the chart. All above 1.4-1.45V.. also tried it myself


Sorry, Forgot I had a golden chip lol... Mine does 3.6 with 1.35V


----------



## c49

willhemens: Why are CoreTemp and CPUz showing different readings? I'm assuming CPUz is the correct one, but even still your vcore is outta control.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
willhemens: Why are CoreTemp and CPUz showing different readings? I'm assuming CPUz is the correct one, but even still your vcore is outta control.

He probably used AOD and didn't refresh Core Temp.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
willhemens: Why are CoreTemp and CPUz showing different readings? I'm assuming CPUz is the correct one, but even still your vcore is outta control.

I did you AOD but i selected 1.55v in AOD and i get 1.616v so the cpu vid is 1.55v like coretemp says. You can say my voltage is out of control but thats what i have to use to get 3.6 stabble. I used to have to use only 1.5v to get 3.7 rock solid. Even at this voltage im idleing at 25'c, so im not worried about 1.616v


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm gonna get around to installing a stripped version of XP this week and do some extreme benching, just need a cold night... All the recent nights have been at least 15'C and I want 10'C


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
hey guys, pls add me to the list thanks. been playing around with my rig for 2 months now, okay here's mine

Clock Speed : 3850 mhz
Bus xMulti : 308 X 12.5
RAM Speed : 1232 mhz @ 6-6-6-15 1.65v
Vcore : 1.424v
HT Link : 2464 mhz
NB Speed : 2772 mhz
Motherboard : MSI 790FX-GD70
Chipset : SB750
CPU Cooling : Apogee Drive

omg! thats a good NB overclock!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
What sort of OS tweaking are you talking about bart? I neeeeed big benches o____o

Also, how the hell do I get past this wall? I don't know too much about NB and HT speeds and voltages so I try not to mess with those and do very slight FSB overclocks and do most of the work with the multiplier. Currently 205x18 is the best I can do, any suggestions to break through the wall and get bigger overclocks? I didn't spend $300 on a watercooling loop to get stuck at 3.7GHz!

its hard to just give you the answer, sometimes you cant get much further than the wall. I have seen raising the NB volts work. I seen some bring it to 1.4 gitst to get their cpu 50mhz faster. Try playing around with the "fsb" and the multi down a little. you got to kinda work up slow from here out. you can fail ten times in a row but then on the eleventh make headway. Really its all on you to get past the wall, its just the nature of these chips. there is no two alike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
hey guys ..... what do i get when increasing NB Speed ? and what is OS Tweaking @ bart...

@ridn3y keep up the good work

????, if your asking performance wise then you get more memory bandwidth and speed. Increasing your memory speed with thw phenom2s doesnt really increase the bandwidth to the cpu. the "fsb" isnt connected to the memory like it it was in the old day. Now the NB is kinda the "fsb" but you can increase it independently of the memory speed and gain similar performance. The NB overclocks can bring little to lots of performance gains depending on the app. its really the most noticeable on benchmarks and some games that are memory restricted. The phenom 2s are memory starved just as the old conroes used to be. The NB really helps out the quads more then the 3 cores although it does improve memory intensive task. But as elito pointed out earlier, CPU mhz brings the quickest and dramatic performance increases. The NB, although helps a little overall, makes only bug differences in limited applications.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
OS tweaking is stuff from basic things like closing all applications when running superpi, to more difficult stuff such as stripping a operating system to even more difficult stuff I don't know about

If you can get a spare drive just for OC test then you would have it made! OC can crash your OS entirely anyway. Have you ever seen that happen? Its a bummer! Everytime you blue screen/crash there is a chance of data corruption. Anyway, a small drive that has a fresh trimmed down OS will help you OC better as it will boot in more cases when unstable and usually in quicker time. There is less processes interfering and taking up memory which could be used in your benchmarks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
@c49, i have a similar experience with you when i started oc'ing my chip. my highest clock was 3.7 at 1.55v with an earlier bios version of my board. but since i had the 3rd revision and higher, i could hit 3.8 to 3.9 easily with lower voltages. maybe an update to the latest bios of your board would do the trick

thats just crazy insane, WOW. I didnt know they could do that. I have seen Bios upgrades give more options which gave more results but nothing like what you have experienced. They must have found some kinda bug or better way or something, thats impressive!


----------



## c49

I just upgraded my BIOS to the latest version and it let me unlock the 4th core. I don't know if it's stable yet but I have the exact same results on SuperPI as with 3 cores. In one of the past BIOS revisions the only note is "Increases stability in overclocked systems" so I'm hoping for something good


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
I just upgraded my BIOS to the latest version and it let me unlock the 4th core. I don't know if it's stable yet but I have the exact same results on SuperPI as with 3 cores. In one of the past BIOS revisions the only note is "Increases stability in overclocked systems" so I'm hoping for something good









thats great! try a different benchmark! superPI isnt gonna scale well! run cinebench or something that stresses all cores.

BTW, I really really like the download tab! thats genius!


----------



## elito

heh i just helped a friend put together a rig, got him a 710, ill see how that'll do. if the 710 unlocks/ clocks higher than my current 720, then HE CAN HAVE MY 720 PSSH!


----------



## LethalRise750

Would buying a Gigabyte 790X UD4P be worth getting the extra bios options over my nForce 780a(NB Multi, CnQ, ACC, CPU NB Voltage)? I'd also get AOD and higher Phase Power. I'd also get better Bios updates since Foxconn refuses to release bios's with any major fixes or changes lol

I figure since the big word is that the AMD 800's won't be out until Q1 2010, I mise well decide on something now since mobos most likely wont change much until then.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Would buying a Gigabyte 790X UD4P be worth getting the extra bios options over my nForce 780a(NB Multi, CnQ, ACC, CPU NB Voltage)? I'd also get AOD and higher Phase Power. I'd also get better Bios updates since Foxconn refuses to release bios's with any major fixes or changes lol

I figure since the big word is that the AMD 800's won't be out until Q1 2010, I mise well decide on something now since mobos most likely wont change much until then.

Thats a tough one. for regular people I would say no way, But since you like doin what you do, I can't say that. I now that I would be happier with the extra options. I probably would do it, if it were me. But you arent gonna get much performance gains at all. For the hobby it will fair you better! I really like all the options. Its up to you though, and i cans see its a tough one to decide.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
heh i just helped a friend put together a rig, got him a 710, ill see how that'll do. if the 710 unlocks/ clocks higher than my current 720, then HE CAN HAVE MY 720 PSSH!

shhh!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Thats a tough one. for regular people I would say no way, But since you like doin what you do, I can't say that. I now that I would be happier with the extra options. I probably would do it, if it were me. But you arent gonna get much performance gains at all. For the hobby it will fair you better! I really like all the options. Its up to you though, and i cans see its a tough one to decide.


Yeah no matter what I just can't make up my mind lol..


----------



## kromar

wohoo looks like i just broke the 3.5ghz wall







i checked my oc table where i wrote every try down and it looks like my chip doesent like a high muliplier. 
im now at 3596mhz (15.5x232) and doing short LinX tests to check if i gt a bsod, so far no bsod and no errors. lets see if i can get beyond 3.6ghz


----------



## Bartmasta

what are some ways that I can lower my cpu temps? Besides getting a new cpu cooler, changing TMI (mine is good and applied good), or lapping the cpu cooler?

I am thinking of adding a fan at the back of my cpu cooler (it only has intake atm) and maybe another intake to my case


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


1.325V is stock and most CPU's dont get 3.6 on stock voltage. Some can get 3.5, most get 3.3-3.4. But usually with a bump of +0.025V you can get 3.6 easily. Also, yes you can do it straight with just multipliers.


+1 good sir, thank you very much.

Is it worth setting the other voltages (NB etc.) in the BIOS? I don't suppose you happen to know what they'd be for my board? A google has turned up very little.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Would buying a Gigabyte 790X UD4P be worth getting the extra bios options over my nForce 780a(NB Multi, CnQ, ACC, CPU NB Voltage)? I'd also get AOD and higher Phase Power. I'd also get better Bios updates since Foxconn refuses to release bios's with any major fixes or changes lol

I figure since the big word is that the AMD 800's won't be out until Q1 2010, I mise well decide on something now since mobos most likely wont change much until then.


a good chip+a good board= greatness. id say from my experience of amd and nforce chipsets, it doesnt matter - so long as the outcome gives u a HIGH STABLE OC. as provened, that 1 extra core doesnt make much of a difference. esp when gaming. but if YOU MUST have the 4th core then..you wanna swap setups? ill take your 3.9 over my 3.6 x4 anyday. don't get fooled by the amount of options that you can "see" in the bios, what matters is how many MHZ are you able to achive over someone else. if OPTIONS is the 1st priority for anyone, then we'd all be looking at DFI boards now. but its..quality and value that most of us are interested in. DFI by all means is no joke..they are king, since the 939 era..each and everyone of their boards are so top - that im speechless in terms of their engineering process...but yea, you get the point. STICK WITH IT!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


what are some ways that I can lower my cpu temps? Besides getting a new cpu cooler, changing TMI (mine is good and applied good), or lapping the cpu cooler?

I am thinking of adding a fan at the back of my cpu cooler (it only has intake atm) and maybe another intake to my case


leaving a lil gap/ opening of the side panel..it doesnt necessarily has to be OFF, just a lil opening will help too..because sometimes airs dont circulate fast eunff in the case with just TUNEL setup.


----------



## ocre

check it out! I got my new 720 chip with the 0904 EPTW steppings. It looks like a scratch on the foxconn I was supposed to get. I have got the jetway http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tent-_-text-_-
to test out with it. I couldnt resist to check the unlock because of the 0904, but guess what, It dont work. It will post and show the windows logo at X$ but then thats all. Either blue screen or old fashion computer crash like with distorted graphics and junk all over. So I am gonna get with this jetway see what it does!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


leaving a lil gap/ opening of the side panel..it doesnt necessarily has to be OFF, just a lil opening will help too..because somethings airs dont circulate fast eunff in the case with just TUNEL setup.


I wanna keep it closed so I don't accidentally kick my 9600GT when I die in TF2


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I wanna keep it closed so I don't accidentally kick my 9600GT when I die in TF2










lol that just made me laugh. then i guess drill more fan holes+install more fans buddy. lol and cable management.


----------



## kromar

can someone with a clock over 3.6ghz post his NB/CPU-NB-VID voltage? thanks


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
can someone with a clock over 3.6ghz post his NB/CPU-NB-VID voltage? thanks

nb/ nb-cpu-vid, volts are pretty useless unless you wanna bump NB speeds higher than 2200mhz.

my nb is +1, nb vid=+.25


----------



## Afrodisiac

Are there any CPU-Z screenshots posted of a 720 unlocked to 4 cores?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Are there any CPU-Z screenshots posted of a 720 unlocked to 4 cores?


Here's one from Bartmasta

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p...rime32mwin.png


----------



## SupahSpankeh

OK, nice.

So I'm on 3.6v @ 1.5v, but I'm running RAM @ 1066/5-5-5-15. Solid as a rock.

Questions:

Is it worth tinkering with the NB? If so, what voltage gains should I be looking to make to get it stable?

How can I improve on that clock?

How do I get my OC validated? I want to add proof somewhere so I can share it









Thanks,

EDIT: It idles at 25C (ambient 20+, I'm sweatin) and 37C under load.

EDITx2: What should I be using to validate this OC? I've run OCCT for 1 hour, but are there other tests?


----------



## LethalRise750

You can use LinX, Intel Burn Test, Prime95, OCCT. Any of those will stress your CPU.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
can someone with a clock over 3.6ghz post his NB/CPU-NB-VID voltage? thanks

My NB is +0.2 (1.3V) and CPU-NB +0.1 (???V)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh* 
OK, nice.

So I'm on 3.6v @ 1.5v, but I'm running RAM @ 1066/5-5-5-15. Solid as a rock.

Questions:

Is it worth tinkering with the NB? If so, what voltage gains should I be looking to make to get it stable?

How can I improve on that clock?

How do I get my OC validated? I want to add proof somewhere so I can share it









Thanks,

EDIT: It idles at 25C (ambient 20+, I'm sweatin) and 37C under load.

EDITx2: What should I be using to validate this OC? I've run OCCT for 1 hour, but are there other tests?

1. Yes you should OC the NB. Temps and voltage play a big part in keeping it stable. I run my NB at 2500 MHz with 1.3 V stable (didn't try 1.2V yet)

2. Run Prime95 for 8 hours or so and post a screenshot with your cpu-z settings like this


----------



## LethalRise750

Guys I think I now HAVE to buy a new mobo rofl I decided to fumble around with a setting called AMD Downcore, Well...its supposed to disable parts of the CPU on IDLE rofl

But now I have a dual core LOL I tried resetting my bios and everything...


----------



## Bartmasta

maybe it's a setting in the OS?

How does it overclock with 2 cores?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
maybe it's a setting in the OS?

How does it overclock with 2 cores?

I haven't tried that lol...More interesting in obtaining my 3rd core again...

No its a setting in my bios lol.. But nothing disables it, Not even resetting my CMOS lol


----------



## elito

that has happened to me before, reinstalling the OS and see what happens. and also check processors under MSCONFIG on startup options make sure all 3 cores are enabled.


----------



## Bartmasta

can you try overclocking it please? im really interested in seeing how it does


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


that has happened to me before, reinstalling the OS and see what happens. and also check processors under MSCONFIG on startup options make sure all 3 cores are enabled.


MSConfig only lets me see 2.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


can you try overclocking it please? im really interested in seeing how it does


who are you responding to? ^ ^


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


MSConfig only lets me see 2.


o boy..try a reinstall of the OS first.


----------



## Ghostcracker

im in the club now lol

add me


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
o boy..try a reinstall of the OS first.

Ok, I got it! lol...I had to put an older CPU in, reset the bios and then put my 720 back in rofl...

Wow...lol


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Guys I think I now HAVE to buy a new mobo rofl I decided to fumble around with a setting called AMD Downcore, Well...its supposed to disable parts of the CPU on IDLE rofl

But now I have a dual core LOL I tried resetting my bios and everything...

]

it also happened to me once lol. i was beating my chip to death trying to unlock the 4th core. i enabled acc and set the value to per core with 3 cores to 2% and 1 core to 12%. it passed post and booted up windows (was excited to see the 4th core) only to find out that i now have 2 cores lol. i quickly disabled acc and got the 3 core back, scare the hell out of me


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Ok, I got it! lol...I had to put an older CPU in, reset the bios and then put my 720 back in rofl...

Wow...lol


I was gonna suggest flashing the bios, but you got it, Thats weird as [email protected]


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*


OK, nice.

So I'm on 3.6v @ 1.5v, but I'm running RAM @ 1066/5-5-5-15. Solid as a rock.

Questions:

Is it worth tinkering with the NB? If so, what voltage gains should I be looking to make to get it stable?

How can I improve on that clock?

How do I get my OC validated? I want to add proof somewhere so I can share it









Thanks,

EDIT: It idles at 25C (ambient 20+, I'm sweatin) and 37C under load.

EDITx2: What should I be using to validate this OC? I've run OCCT for 1 hour, but are there other tests?


give us a cpu validation, occt for an hour is pretty good, post some screenshots if you will. you dont have to prime for 48 hrs, If you want you can run intelburntest for 10 runs and thats pretty stable, takes like 5 mins. then post all the required info on the spreadsheat on the front page:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling
then your good, it just has to be stable for your needs, we had a cheater and now ppl have to summit more proof, especially if its a higher overclock. IBT should be fine, and much quicker then prime


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostcracker*


im in the club now lol

add me


just like you are, stock? well were gonna have to make sure thats stable, lol. But for real, you want added with stock settings?


----------



## LethalRise750

Woot, So I spoke with Foxconn and they've decided to add the features in the next bios update lol


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Woot, So I spoke with Foxconn and they've decided to add the features in the next bios update lol


Which features ?

Also, please have a look at my other thread if you have a Foxconn mobo:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post6513627
I'm trying to get smart fan working, but it's a real pain in the ass


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Which features ?

Also, please have a look at my other thread if you have a Foxconn mobo:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post6513627
I'm trying to get smart fan working, but it's a real pain in the ass


Well, I can only change my HT Multiplier, and it maxes out at 10 even though it goes to 13(they don't do anything.)

They're also adding CPU NB Voltage, Cool n Quiet Support while overclocking, and NB Multiplier.

Yay! lmao.

Also, My settings are:

Start PWM Temperature = 30
Start PWM Value = 38
Slope PWM Value = 4 PWM


----------



## TheGameMen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Well, I can only change my HT Multiplier, and it maxes out at 10 even though it goes to 13(they don't do anything.)

They're also adding CPU NB Voltage, Cool n Quiet Support while overclocking, and NB Multiplier.

Yay! lmao.

Also, My settings are:

Start PWM Temperature = 30
Start PWM Value = 38
Slope PWM Value = 4 PWM


Thanks for your prompt reply.

Lolz, I just submitted a ticket that the BIOS of my mobo is buggy as hell. Overclocking is a pain in the ass, I need to overclock using AMD Overdrive AND the BIOS else it won't work... and need to reboot a few times...

Okay thanks, which temperatures are you getting with those settings


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGameMen*


Thanks for your prompt reply.

Lolz, I just submitted a ticket that the BIOS of my mobo is buggy as hell. Overclocking is a pain in the ass, I need to overclock using AMD Overdrive AND the BIOS else it won't work... and need to reboot a few times...

Okay thanks, which temperatures are you getting with those settings


30-31C idle and 39-41C load


----------



## c49

Is anyone keeping a log of the temps everyone is getting with these chips? I think they've gotta be some of the coolest running procs on the market, I've rarely seen someone say that they have temps getting near/exceeding 50c, with most getting temps in the 30s. 720BE FTW


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Well, I can only change my HT Multiplier, and it maxes out at 10 even though it goes to 13(they don't do anything.)

i am not familiar with your mobo but what i can understand about that kind of situation is that the multiplier of your ht is limited to your cp-nb speed is. say having a cpu-nb speed of 2000 @ 200 fsb would only allow you to set your ht speed to a max of 2000 which would have a 10x multiplier. we can't set the ht link speed higher than the cpu-nb. well that's what i understand, correct me if i'm wrong though


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
i am not familiar with your mobo but what i can understand about that kind of situation is that the multiplier of your ht is limited to your cp-nb speed is. say having a cpu-nb speed of 2000 @ 200 fsb would only allow you to set your ht speed to a max of 2000 which would have a 10x multiplier. we can't set the ht link speed higher than the cpu-nb. well that's what i understand, correct me if i'm wrong though

Yep, except I don't have a NB Multiplier







lol


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
Is anyone keeping a log of the temps everyone is getting with these chips? I think they've gotta be some of the coolest running procs on the market, I've rarely seen someone say that they have temps getting near/exceeding 50c, with most getting temps in the 30s. 720BE FTW









actually, your cooling systems are better than mine. without the a/c on, im idling at 38c (seriously considering upgrading my mcr120 rad) and loads up to 55c. my apogee drive is only about 1-2c lower than my cm v8


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Yep, except I don't have a NB Multiplier







lol

oh i see lol


----------



## c49

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
actually, your cooling systems are better than mine. without the a/c on, im idling at 38c (seriously considering upgrading my mcr120 rad) and loads up to 55c. my apogee drive is only about 1-2c lower than my cm v8

55c on water























I would definitely upgrade the rad. Grab the MCR320QP combo from Petra's, comes with 3 Yate Loons for $70 I think. I currently have a pretty nasty kink in my WC system and I think I have some extraneous tubing that could be trimmed, so once I get all that settled I should be set on temps forever lol (at least until I decide to upgrade)


----------



## elito

so.along with my friends rig whom i will be building for, i also purchased 3x scythe fans..not the s-FLEX - the slipstreams as they're just ognna be intake/ outtake fans, one of those will be put onto the xig for push/pull..ill see how that goes...


----------



## ocre

So far the Jetway bios is a pain, it reminds me of the older late 90s bios's for some reason, I wish I wouldve got a foxconn to play around with. This is an adventure, Already someone wants to buy this jetway, I think i am gonna play with it get some data and let it go, Really, for the first time I might actually use Overdrive to OC with this POS.
Side note: I read an article saying ddr3 1600 is so much better for phenom2s, I was takin back so much that i bought some ddr3 1600 7-7-7-24 memory just to see whats goin on, well after I wasted some money I found that this article is bogus:
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2343564,00.asp
No where in it does it even show the timings, How can you do a memory performance comparing without timings anyway? So i got the DDR3 1600 and will post every thing I can against ddr3 1333 which is almost identical to ddr2 1066 in performance. I already have half the data and I just cant imagine why someone would mold an article around this idea that they had, but not even give specifics as to what the timings are, cause 1600 at 7-7-7 doesnt even touch 1220 at 5-5-5 so far in all the test i ran!


----------



## b3ar

I unlocked the fourth core on stock settings:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591726

I'll stress the heck outtta it, but I'd be shocked if it wasn't stable.

I'm kinda bummed that CPUZ HWMonitor stopped taking temps of the cores - is that normal?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


I unlocked the fourth core on stock settings:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591726

I'll stress the heck outtta it, but I'd be shocked if it wasn't stable.

I'm kinda bummed that CPUZ HWMonitor stopped taking temps of the cores - is that normal?


yes that's normal. actually in hwmonitor. twmp1 is the CPU temp..so cpu - 5-7C= core temp. so you're act 45-47C stressed with 4 cores atm.


----------



## Afrodisiac

When you unlock cores, does it unlock cache as well?

*edit*
Never mind, I never knew the 720 had the same cache as 940; unlocking the 4th core is essentially forming a high-end quad equivalent to a 955 right?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


When you unlock cores, does it unlock cache as well?

*edit*
Never mind, I never knew the 720 had the same cache as 940; unlocking the 4th core is essentially forming a high-end quad equivalent to a 955 right?


AMD Phenom II x3 unlocks cores

AMD Phenom II x4 800 series unlocks cache ( tried only the x4 810 )


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


When you unlock cores, does it unlock cache as well?

*edit*
Never mind, I never knew the 720 had the same cache as 940; unlocking the 4th core is essentially forming a high-end quad equivalent to a 955 right?



almost yes.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


AMD Phenom II x3 unlocks cores

AMD Phenom II x4 800 series unlocks cache ( tried only the x4 810 )


Yes but I thought the 720 had less cache than normal, but I looked it up right now and I had no idea the 720 has the full cache of the 940/955.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


When you unlock cores, does it unlock cache as well?

*edit*
Never mind, I never knew the 720 had the same cache as 940; unlocking the 4th core is essentially forming a high-end quad equivalent to a 955 right?


Its more like the 955 because it also supports DDR3









955 Black Edition = Â£187.88/$245.00
720 Black Edition = Â£108.83/$119.00

Thats a big price difference, for a very small overclock difference.


----------



## elito

wills is finally on..youve been ..quiet for a sec there..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
wills is finally on..youve been ..quiet for a sec there..

Yeh, been just watching the post's, i do that sometimes. Not going to be getting any upgrades for awhile. I feel its all running well.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
When you unlock cores, does it unlock cache as well?

*edit*
Never mind, I never knew the 720 had the same cache as 940; unlocking the 4th core is *essentially forming a high-end quad equivalent to a 955 right*?


*Its more like the 955 because it also supports DDR3







*

955 Black Edition = Â£187.88/$245.00
720 Black Edition = Â£108.83/$119.00

Thats a big price difference, for a very small overclock difference.


----------



## Asmola

Finally got my NB boot @ 2800!















Need to explore little more to get it stable. There are no huge speed gain vs 2700 but 2800 was my aim, and now got it. It needed even more tuning than cpu overclock need.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


----------



## bigal1542

So I just got a system with this processor, and have never OC'ed anything before other than a simple GPU tweaks and the such. Are there any guidelines to follow to get the best benchmarks and performance? Should one thing be based off another. Right now I have it stock, and am wondering what can be done to make things work together better. Guides and help will be awesome! I have filled it out as my sig rig









I am confused on the whole relation between memory, CPU, and other clocks









I created another thread so that I don't "spam" this one:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...ml#post6517545


----------



## LethalRise750

Changing the Bus Speed raises the RAM, HT and NB Frequency. Just using the multiplier does not.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Hmm.

Passes OCCT CPU stress test for 6 hours at 1.525v, but locked up during fallout 3. Quite annoying.

Added 0.125v to the vCore, so will retest and then play some FO3.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Changing the Bus Speed raises the RAM, HT and NB Frequency. Just using the multiplier does not.

raising my multiplier on my Northbridge did give me higher read and write speeds. with ram at stock speeds


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
raising my multiplier on my Northbridge did give me higher read and write speeds. with ram at stock speeds

yeah...and? lol


----------



## Bartmasta

my NB gets p95 unstable at about 2600 MHz even with 1.4V on it so I keep it on 2500 with 1.3


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c49* 
55c on water
























I would definitely upgrade the rad. Grab the MCR320QP combo from Petra's, comes with 3 Yate Loons for $70 I think. I currently have a pretty nasty kink in my WC system and I think I have some extraneous tubing that could be trimmed, so once I get all that settled I should be set on temps forever lol (at least until I decide to upgrade)

yeah i know, i know lol i'm just using an h2o-120 compact kit which was practically what's available locally here in my place. wanting to get a gts420 with koolance fans, heatkiller v3 lc and use my apogee drive as pump on an xspc dual bay drive for laing ddc res (has a built in top for the ddc). later on will add the gpus to the loop


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Finally got my NB boot @ 2800!















Need to explore little more to get it stable. There are no huge speed gain vs 2700 but 2800 was my aim, and now got it. It needed even more tuning than cpu overclock need.









very good clocks @Asmola. you can see a difference when you tighten your ram clocks further to take advantage of the nb speed. do you get higher temps on your core with the higher nb?


----------



## elito

2.8ghz nb is no joke..LOL


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
I unlocked the fourth core on stock settings:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591726

I'll stress the heck outtta it, but I'd be shocked if it wasn't stable.

I'm kinda bummed that CPUZ HWMonitor stopped taking temps of the cores - is that normal?

Thats great man, whats your batch/stepping number? There is another thread collecting data for 720 unlocking batch/stepping numbers. They are wanting to get as much data as they can going. When they get some more data maybe we should even list the known unlocking steppings/batch numbers in a tab on our spreadsheet. To keep record and give visitors more info?
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...steppings.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Yes but I thought the 720 had less cache than normal, but I looked it up right now and I had no idea the 720 has the full cache of the 940/955.

Actually, well no it doesnt! it has 512mb less then both the 940 and 955. When you enable the 4th core you also enable 512mb more cache!


----------



## kromar

so ive done some testing, since i hit a wall at 3.5ghz i returned to the very basics to see what part could cause the problem and while testing the mb/nb for stability i noticed that increasing the NB voltage had no effect on stability and would always give errors at about the same frequency. even with NB-volt at 1.4 i could not get a higher NB Frequency than 2540mhz(which i can do at stock voltage). so i tried to set the NB-volt to stock and increased the CPU-NB-VID by 0,1v to see if that would let me raise the NB freq. higher, and look there it acctually goes higher.
so either i had/have some wrong understanding of these 2 voltage settings or its a bug in the bios where the values get mixed up...
NB freq at 2700mhz and still increasing to find the max with CPU-NB-VID @ +0.2v









@bart: maybe you are also playing with the wrong voltage









EDIT: 2700mhz was right the limit with +0.2v, with +0.3v it got unstable at 2800mhz... i dont feel like pushing it farther at the moment but i will come back to that later and see how high i can get it stable with +0.4v


----------



## TH3_MACHINE

Hey guys! add me to the club! Im new to the forums and a proud new owner of a Phenom x3 720 BE. So far i've OCed it to 3.5 @ 1.47v/17.5x200.
I got my NB Multi up to 2600 and HT link 2600. Passed OCCT for 1 hour. Will have to do further testing, any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh* 
Hmm.

Passes OCCT CPU stress test for 6 hours at 1.525v, but locked up during fallout 3. Quite annoying.

Added 0.125v to the vCore, so will retest and then play some FO3.

Hmm. Passed 3 hour OCCT, but then failed 5 minutes of watching internet video. Am now at 1.55v. This is as far as I think I should push the vcore - anyone got any suggestions?

When it locked up the entire PC just froze; keyboard stopped responding, screen froze, that sort of thing. Hard to do a hard reset. Any clues if I can get this clock stable?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TH3_MACHINE* 
Hey guys! add me to the club! Im new to the forums and a proud new owner of a Phenom x3 720 BE. So far i've OCed it to 3.5 @ 1.47v/17.5x200.
I got my NB Multi up to 2600 and HT link 2600. Passed OCCT for 1 hour. Will have to do further testing, any suggestions?

Thanks

Mate we're going to need a CPU-Z Validation and a screenshot of your stability


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh* 
Hmm. Passed 3 hour OCCT, but then failed 5 minutes of watching internet video. Am now at 1.55v. This is as far as I think I should push the vcore - anyone got any suggestions?

When it locked up the entire PC just froze; keyboard stopped responding, screen froze, that sort of thing. Hard to do a hard reset. Any clues if I can get this clock stable?

Whats your NB Frequency and Voltage at?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


so ive done some testing, since i hit a wall at 3.5ghz i returned to the very basics to see what part could cause the problem and while testing the mb/nb for stability i noticed that increasing the NB voltage had no effect on stability and would always give errors at about the same frequency. even with NB-volt at 1.4 i could not get a higher NB Frequency than 2540mhz(which i can do at stock voltage). so i tried to set the NB-volt to stock and increased the CPU-NB-VID by 0,1v to see if that would let me raise the NB freq. higher, and look there it acctually goes higher.
so either i had/have some wrong understanding of these 2 voltage settings or its a bug in the bios where the values get mixed up...
NB freq at 2700mhz and still increasing to find the max with CPU-NB-VID @ +0.2v









@bart: maybe you are also playing with the wrong voltage









EDIT: 2700mhz was right the limit with +0.2v, with +0.3v it got unstable at 2800mhz... i dont feel like pushing it farther at the moment but i will come back to that later and see how high i can get it stable with +0.4v


CPU-NB-VID is the main voltage when oc'n NB, 1.4-1.45 are save "limits". NB voltage should be @ 1.2, 1.28max and that's only when there is nothing else to do. I have a strange problem with my mobo, when i'm raising fsb and once i hit the wall from some part, cause cpu or nb or ht, i need to pump fsb all the way back to 250-260 and start again, even when everything is same as before the wall and when i've already reached about 295.. looks like when i hit the fsb-wall and system wont boot, it refuses to boot with settings that already worked before!


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Whats your NB Frequency and Voltage at?


Stock... no changes except to vCore and multi. Will use Everest when I get home to find out what the NB voltage is.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*


Hmm. Passed 3 hour OCCT, but then failed 5 minutes of watching internet video. Am now at 1.55v. This is as far as I think I should push the vcore - anyone got any suggestions?

When it locked up the entire PC just froze; keyboard stopped responding, screen froze, that sort of thing. Hard to do a hard reset. Any clues if I can get this clock stable?


Try blend test in Prime 95, that might help with stress testing.


----------



## SystemTech

I hear that you guys are unlocking the fourth core? am i correct to think that the X3 is actually made with 4 cores but has the fourth core locked(doesnt make sense) or am i incorrect and just making a fool of myself.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I hear that you guys are unlocking the fourth core? am i correct to think that the X3 is actually made with 4 cores but has the fourth core locked(doesnt make sense) or am i incorrect and just making a fool of myself.

No, you're right. They lock that fourth core because it didnt pass some qualitytests and doesnt work properly. So they make it X3 and get some profit from "broken chip". And some guys are so lucky that their X3s can be unlocked to quads and they are still stable to oc and everything. Im not one of these lucky guys


----------



## 95329

Im having hard times here







Something is very badly wrong. When I got this new rig about two weeks ago, I oc'd it to 3,6ghz and ran 3DMark06. In first test I scored over 100fps at the beginning. Now I can barely get 90 at 3,7ghz. I've done everything and nothing seems to fix this problem. Also my friend uses E7200 @ 3,6ghz, has the same graphics card that I do and he scores 60000 in 3DMark2001. Quess what. I get barely 30000 from the same test. Help me oh mighty overclockers


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Im having hard times here







Something is very badly wrong. When I got this new rig about two weeks ago, I oc'd it to 3,6ghz and ran 3DMark06. In first test I scored over 100fps at the beginning. Now I can barely get 90 at 3,7ghz. I've done everything and nothing seems to fix this problem. Also my friend uses E7200 @ 3,6ghz, has the same graphics card that I do and he scores 60000 in 3DMark2001. Quess what. I get barely 30000 from the same test. Help me oh mighty overclockers










might not be CPU related, could be your graphics card or something in your operating system that's lowering your score

BTW, I've got my CPU-NB Voltage at 0.1V, is that too much?


----------



## Hancor

Updated overclock info:

Clock Speed: 3500MHz
Bus xMulti: 12.5
RAM Speed: 1493MHz
Vcore: 1.4125
HT Link: 2240MHz
NB Speed: 2240MHz
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Chipset: 790FX
CPU Cooling: Tuniq 120


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


might not be CPU related, could be your graphics card or something in your operating system that's lowering your score

BTW, I've got my CPU-NB Voltage at 0.1V, is that too much?


Hmm. Running windows 7 rc right now. I dont think my 8800GT is lowering my score reckoning that I play GTA IV everything maxed out but textures on med and I get about 30-50fps.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
might not be CPU related, could be your graphics card or something in your operating system that's lowering your score

BTW, I've got my CPU-NB Voltage at 0.1V, is that too much?

+0.1V should be fine, they are ment to go upto 1.45v ok, I have used 1.3v and had no problems.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
Hmm. Running windows 7 rc right now. I dont think my 8800GT is lowering my score reckoning that I play GTA IV everything maxed out but textures on med and I get about 30-50fps.









Wats ur cpu volts, ram speed/timings? did you say ur scores went down when your OC went up? try lowing your OC then, Is 3dmark the only scores effected? do you have your GPU overclocked? Is your GPU throttling?
just a few ?


----------



## b3ar

So, I was able to pass IntelBurnTest with the fourth core unlocked and a small OC of 3ghz - with stock voltage and stock cooler. Nothing amazing, but I'm pretty happy about my cheap, stable quad-core.

Time for a better cpu heatsink.

- Clock Speed: 3ghz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 15
- RAM Speed: 1066
- Vcore: 1.31v
- HT Link: 2000
- NB Speed: 2200
- Motherboard: ga-ma790xt-ud4p
- Chipset: 790
- CPU Cooling: stock air


----------



## ridn3y

hey guys, how do i submit a benchmark run? is a screen shot fine? if then here's my pi 1m (a little bit better this time







)


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
So, I was able to pass IntelBurnTest with the fourth core unlocked and a small OC of 3ghz - with stock voltage and stock cooler. Nothing amazing, but I'm pretty happy about my cheap, stable quad-core.

Time for a better cpu heatsink.

- Clock Speed: 3ghz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 15
- RAM Speed: 1066
- Vcore: 1.31v
- HT Link: 2000
- NB Speed: 2200
- Motherboard: ga-ma790xt-ud4p
- Chipset: 790
- CPU Cooling: stock air

Thats pretty darn good good, You on list
So you know Stock volts for the quad @ 3.0 is like 1.35v,
and stock for the 720 is 1.325v


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
hey guys, how do i submit a benchmark run? is a screen shot fine? if then here's my pi 1m (a little bit better this time







)


got it! And you took 1st, btw, with that insane NB speed, I bet you will stay there awhile


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh* 
Stock... no changes except to vCore and multi. Will use Everest when I get home to find out what the NB voltage is.

NB is apparently at 1.1v. Think increasing it to 1.2v will help?

It locked up during FO3, but didn't when I played it for a few minutes earlier today. When I fullscreened that internet video it locked again (same site, diff video) but I can fullscreen everything from avi to mkv without lockups.

Weird eh?

Will a prime 95 blend test pinpoint the issue or just test the OC?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*


NB is apparently at 1.1v. Think increasing it to 1.2v will help?

It locked up during FO3, but didn't when I played it for a few minutes earlier today. When I fullscreened that internet video it locked again (same site, diff video) but I can fullscreen everything from avi to mkv without lockups.

Weird eh?

Will a prime 95 blend test pinpoint the issue or just test the OC?


Test the overclock. Seems to test cpu's better than other other tests that seem stabble but crash at random times.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Wats ur cpu volts, ram speed/timings? did you say ur scores went down when your OC went up? try lowing your OC then, Is 3dmark the only scores effected? do you have your GPU overclocked? Is your GPU throttling? 
just a few ?


I left ram at auto (1333mhz) and HT is also auto (2000mhz) and NB at 2600mhz. And my scores go up when I OC. But the fps just isnt the same that it was few weeks backwards







And I cant really say if its only 3DMark or games also. GTA IV runs just fine as I said. My GPU was a bit OC'd, core was at 750 (stock was 700) and memory was on stock which is 950. If I decreased core clock to stock fps went down, so it isnt my GPU. I dont know. Maybe I just forget 3DMark and concentrate in games, lol. I was just wondering if someone else has these same problems.


----------



## Guldan

Hey first post here, I have managed to hit 18.5x Multiplier @ 200 FSB for 3.7ghz at stock 1.325v simply because it won't friggen let me change it in my bios.

I look at the list on the front page and i'd be pretty high up there but it seems like everyone else has upped their voltage. Is it a bad thing that it's so low? I know if I could figure out how to get the voltage to change I could probably O/C more.

BTW- Everything is "AUTO" except for multiplier


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guldan* 
Hey first post here, I have managed to hit 18.5x Multiplier @ 200 FSB for 3.7ghz at stock 1.325v simply because it won't friggen let me change it in my bios.

I look at the list on the front page and i'd be pretty high up there but it seems like everyone else has upped their voltage. Is it a bad thing that it's so low? I know if I could figure out how to get the voltage to change I could probably O/C more.

BTW- Everything is "AUTO" except for multiplier

I have the same mobo you have. Let me tell you something. Never leave anything important on "auto" on this mobo. I left VCore on auto and I checked it in windows and it was over 1,6. CPU-Z showed me 1,25 but everest showed 1,65 if I remember right. And 3,7ghz is almost impossible on stock voltage. And stock voltage is for this chip 1,25 I think. Most ppl get to 3,4-3,5 on stock vcore and some way too lucky guys get 3,6 on stock voltage. How your warm does your chip go on load? And what bios are you running now?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guldan*


Hey first post here, I have managed to hit 18.5x Multiplier @ 200 FSB for 3.7ghz at stock 1.325v simply because it won't friggen let me change it in my bios.

I look at the list on the front page and i'd be pretty high up there but it seems like everyone else has upped their voltage. Is it a bad thing that it's so low? I know if I could figure out how to get the voltage to change I could probably O/C more.

BTW- Everything is "AUTO" except for multiplier


Yeh, if you can dont leave stuff on AUTO, YOU (or most of us here) know best. What are your other settings at?

Stock Voltage = 1.325v - 1.4v
If set voltage is set to Auto it might range higher than 1.4v.


----------



## kromar

so if the CPU-NB-VID is the voltage for the NB then what is the "Northbridge Volt Control" ? 
and where can i see the stock voltage for the CPU-NB-VID? is it 1.2v?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


so if the CPU-NB-VID is the voltage for the NB then what is the "Northbridge Volt Control" ? 
and where can i see the stock voltage for the CPU-NB-VID? is it 1.2v? 










CPU-NB-VID Is the NB inside of you CPU.
Northbridge Volt Control is the one on your motherboard.


----------



## kromar

ok, and when do i need to increase the one on the bord?


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Hmph.

30 minutes of Prime 95 blend. No problems.

Hasn't locked up yet, but haven't gamed much since.


----------



## Bartmasta

@ kromar why is your normal cpu vcore 1.325? I think mine is 1.3


----------



## Guldan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
I have the same mobo you have. Let me tell you something. Never leave anything important on "auto" on this mobo. I left VCore on auto and I checked it in windows and it was over 1,6. CPU-Z showed me 1,25 but everest showed 1,65 if I remember right. And 3,7ghz is almost impossible on stock voltage. And stock voltage is for this chip 1,25 I think. Most ppl get to 3,4-3,5 on stock vcore and some way too lucky guys get 3,6 on stock voltage. How your warm does your chip go on load? And what bios are you running now?

54 CPU and 51 CORE running prime95, thats at 3.7ghz. My voltage in BIOS says 1.65, Speedfan shows VCORE @ 1.65v.. AMD Overdrive shows stock 1.325.

Maybe I'm looking at wrong voltage #'s.. Everest is showing 1.3250 V for CPU VID but CPU CORE is 1.71V

I'm stable and getting sick scores along with acceptable temps

BIOS 1501 (latest from asus)


----------



## tnaz71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guldan* 
54 CPU and 51 CORE running prime95, thats at 3.7ghz. My voltage in BIOS says 1.65, Speedfan shows VCORE @ 1.65v.. AMD Overdrive shows stock 1.325.

Maybe I'm looking at wrong voltage #'s.. Everest is showing 1.3250 V for CPU VID but CPU CORE is 1.71V

I'm stable and getting sick scores along with acceptable temps

BIOS 1501 (latest from asus)


Go by the voltage that the Bios is stating but, imo 1.65v is way too much for this chip. keep lowering it till you bsod or become unstable, but with 3.7 you shouldnt need too much of a bump in volts


----------



## Guldan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnaz71* 
Go by the voltage that the Bios is stating but, imo 1.65v is way too much for this chip. keep lowering it till you bsod or become unstable, but with 3.7 you shouldnt need too much of a bump in volts

The whole reason things are on AUTO is because it won't let me touch anything. If I manually up any voltages it says "Overclock failed"


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
CPU-NB-VID Is the NB inside of you CPU.
Northbridge Volt Control is the one on your motherboard.

are you sure wills? ^ ^;;


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guldan* 
The whole reason things are on AUTO is because it won't let me touch anything. If I manually up any voltages it says "Overclock failed"

Maybe you're going too fast. Slow down a bit. Start with 3,5ghz and vcore about 1,4. If it says Overclocking failed, go down a bit to 3,4 and let the voltage be in 1,4. I dont know how much you tried to give voltage at 3,7ghz but my chip needs at least 1,525 at 3,7...


----------



## Guldan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Maybe you're going too fast. Slow down a bit. Start with 3,5ghz and vcore about 1,4. If it says Overclocking failed, go down a bit to 3,4 and let the voltage be in 1,4. I dont know how much you tried to give voltage at 3,7ghz but my chip needs at least 1,525 at 3,7...


On stock everything if I touch the voltage it fails, it just wont let me


----------



## kromar

Quote:



@ kromar why is your normal cpu vcore 1.325? I think mine is 1.3


no idea why we have different stock Vcores...


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


no idea why we have different stock Vcores...


Its based on bios's and what the manufacturer sets as a auto detect.


----------



## 95329

Been fooling around with SuperPi and got a pretty decent score







On air of course..


----------



## Asmola

Damn.. i just stopped benching..







And here are already new record set!
Anyway.. here is my 5 minutes testing result.








Need to take my CPU to 4050..


----------



## 95329

Haha, too bad







Some day Im gonna try to get below 17..


----------



## Asmola

^^ HyvinkÃ¶ skikkebÃ¶Ã¶t kulkee?


----------



## kromar

*** over 4ghz on air, waht a sweet chip you got there:O
im still testing each part to find the weak spot of my system that holds me below 3.6ghz, i hope i find the problem....


----------



## Asmola

Next i'm heading to 20k 3DMark06 Score.


----------



## 95329

Kulkee kulkee







Mutta ei oikein auta, tuntuu ettÃ¤ mitÃ¤ enemmÃ¤n hertsejÃ¤ sitÃ¤ kauemmin menee piin laskennassa


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
*** over 4ghz on air, waht a sweet chip you got there:O

Just ask how stable it is!


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
Kulkee kulkee







Mutta ei oikein auta, tuntuu ettÃ¤ mitÃ¤ enemmÃ¤n hertsejÃ¤ sitÃ¤ kauemmin menee piin laskennassa









Paljonko annoit volttia lastulle tuossa pi-ajossa?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Just ask how stable it is!









Hah, indeed. I was preying it to boot and when it did...








The ambient temperature was about 10celsius. That might have something to do with it


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Paljonko annoit volttia lastulle tuossa pi-ajossa?

1,625... Tuntu ettÃ¤ enemmÃ¤n jos antaa niin instant bsod.


----------



## bigal1542

What temps do you guys aim for on the CPU under load? Like what is a safe bet for it to max out at?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
What temps do you guys aim for on the CPU under load? Like what is a safe bet for it to max out at?

60 is quite fine. If you mean 24/7 usage.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
1,625... Tuntu ettÃ¤ enemmÃ¤n jos antaa niin instant bsod.

ItsellÃ¤ samat voltit, mut anuksen TurboV:llÃ¤ hoidin kellotuksen windowssista. LÃ¤mtÃ¶pila jotain 17astetta. 4050 samoilla volteilla pisti pelin poikki.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
ItsellÃ¤ samat voltit, mut anuksen TurboV:llÃ¤ hoidin kellotuksen windowssista. LÃ¤mtÃ¶pila jotain 17astetta. 4050 samoilla volteilla pisti pelin poikki.









PitÃ¤s saaha kylmÃ¤ks. Noh, se on odoteltava suomen talvea







Oma taktiikka oli ettÃ¤ nb mahollisimman ylÃ¶s kun prossu kulki sinne 4050 asti kiltisti. Aina kerrointa puotin ja fsb:tÃ¤ ylÃ¶s kunnes nb otti kiinni. 2900 yritin vielÃ¤ mutta ei oikein tykÃ¤nnyt :/


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
PitÃ¤s saaha kylmÃ¤ks. Noh, se on odoteltava suomen talvea







Oma taktiikka oli ettÃ¤ nb mahollisimman ylÃ¶s kun prossu kulki sinne 4050 asti kiltisti. Aina kerrointa puotin ja fsb:tÃ¤ ylÃ¶s kunnes nb otti kiinni. 2900 yritin vielÃ¤ mutta ei oikein tykÃ¤nnyt :/

Kumma tÃ¤mÃ¤ emon uusin bios, kun pikkuhiljaa nostelee fsb:tÃ¤ niin ylÃ¶s kuin pystyy niin sitten kun tulee seinÃ¤ (ei boottaa) vastaan niin palautus edelliseen suurimpaan boottaavaan arvoon ei enÃ¤Ã¤ pelaa vaan on alotettava nostaminen 250-260 tietÃ¤miltÃ¤ uudestaan pikkuhiljaa kohti maksimia(?). Kumma homma. 290tuntuu olevan tiukka maksimi tÃ¤lle emolle(lastulle?)..


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Kumma tÃ¤mÃ¤ emon uusin bios, kun pikkuhiljaa nostelee fsb:tÃ¤ niin ylÃ¶s kuin pystyy niin sitten kun tulee seinÃ¤ (ei boottaa) vastaan niin palautus edelliseen suurimpaan boottaavaan arvoon ei enÃ¤Ã¤ pelaa vaan on alotettava nostaminen 250-260 tietÃ¤miltÃ¤ uudestaan pikkuhiljaa kohti maksimia(?). Kumma homma. 290tuntuu olevan tiukka maksimi tÃ¤lle emolle(lastulle?)..

















Minulla alkaa tÃ¶kkimÃ¤Ã¤n jo 265 paikkeilla. Tosin en oo pahemmin testaillut. Oon niin tykÃ¤styny tÃ¤hÃ¤n kertoimen sÃ¤Ã¤tÃ¶Ã¶n nyt


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
60 is quite fine. If you mean 24/7 usage.

would that be CPU or core temperature?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
60 is quite fine. If you mean 24/7 usage.

Yeah this will be used almost 24/7. I also am using the stock cooler.

So 60 will be fine and the CPU won't get ruined?

And I am looking for the temp for each of the cores. I am now at 3.2 GHz and have 48 degrees with three versions of Orthos going (one on each core)


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Yeah this will be used almost 24/7. I also am using the stock cooler.

So 60 will be fine and the CPU won't get ruined?

And I am looking for the temp for each of the cores. I am now at 3.2 GHz and have 48 degrees with three versions of Orthos going (one on each core)

Yeah, the cpu could take more I think but if you ask me, I'd keep it under 60...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
would that be CPU or core temperature?

Cpu temperature. Cores maybe 55.


----------



## bigal1542

Okay, thanks for the help! Ill try to see if this one looks good.


----------



## 95329

Ookay.. So, I've been tweaking a bit more. Still, on air... Very chilly air







Now to bed, its four am here, lol...


----------



## ocre

jÃ¤rjetÃ¶n suuri volteilla , ettÃ¤ jÃ¤Ã¤hdytysilmaa?

Is that somewhat correct?

BTW, to all be warned, the Jetway HA08 is HORRIBLE! It is supposed to be their enthusiast board, HA, ha ha!! This board is kinda nice looking, for a jetway, but the sata connectors are directly in the path of the pcie if you have a large card it blocks use of them leaving just a few. But thats not the worse part. My OCZ reaper isnt being detected properly, like a lot of DDR3, But worse then that everytime you change the speed manually, it rejects it at boot up and downclocks to 800. everytime. But thats not all, if you lower the cas by manual settings under 7, it will not post and you have to reset the entire bios. There is no reason for this, my ram is rated 6-6-6-18 1333 but the only speed it can run in the jetway is 1066 7-7-7-24! In AOD the option for ram speed and cas is grayed out and you cannot change them. Does anyone have any idea what could be the problem other then it being a POS brand? I already have it sold but it is bothering me that i cannot get anywhere with this ram issue. So I need some help, if anyone can, please!!!!!!!!


----------



## kromar

sounds like a awesome oc board


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Ookay.. So, I've been tweaking a bit more. Still, on air... Very chilly air







Now to bed, its four am here, lol...


wow! impressive, give me some of that chilly air








man, that is really going to stir up the guys here


----------



## silbluever

Glad I found this club will get to work on clocking ASAP. Now running @ 3.4 on stock Voltage


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


What temps do you guys aim for on the CPU under load? Like what is a safe bet for it to max out at?


for me, the ideal load temps should be 45c or less for 24/7 use. 55c is okay but your on the limit already, anything higher than that usually gets me a bsod, distorted or black screen.


----------



## bigal1542

So I have my sig rig as below, now running everything stock except i put the multi on the cpu at 16X. Would it be better to change up the other clocks? Also, the memory I have can be at 1333MHz with tighter timings I am guessing. What one will perform better?


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
So I have my sig rig as below, now running everything stock except i put the multi on the cpu at 16X. Would it be better to change up the other clocks? Also, the memory I have can be at 1333MHz with tighter timings I am guessing. What one will perform better?

if you are new to this oc thing, like i was a few months ago, i suggest to read up on this good article

http://blogs.amd.com/play/2009/04/22...ion-processor/

i used that method first to find the limits of my chip, taking baby steps not rushing to get highest overclocks. that way you can see the scaling between your clocks and your voltages.

changing other clocks would be best, a total system overclock. check out this oc guide by dolk, he has laid out it quite clearly and i can relate to most of it.

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=596023

low latency vs bandwidth is a big question mark for me as i can't oc much my ram, but based from what i have read about it, 1333mhz with tight clocks paired with a cpu-nb speed of 2600mhz would be about equal to a 1600mhz with a higher latency. maybe someone can give you some meaningful insights about this part


----------



## ridn3y

for all those who have msi 790fx-gd70 boards or someone who wants to have a comparable template to overclocking the phenom II with voltages and clock speeds, you can have a look at this msi's am3 punch oc guide. was really helpful for me

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/2415/fp3m.jpg

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/6263/fp4n.jpg


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


if you are new to this oc thing, like i was a few months ago, i suggest to read up on this good article

http://blogs.amd.com/play/2009/04/22...ion-processor/

i used that method first to find the limits of my chip, taking baby steps not rushing to get highest overclocks. that way you can see the scaling between your clocks and your voltages.

changing other clocks would be best, a total system overclock. check out this oc guide by dolk, he has laid out it quite clearly and i can relate to most of it.

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=596023

low latency vs bandwidth is a big question mark for me as i can't oc much my ram, but based from what i have read about it, 1333mhz with tight clocks paired with a cpu-nb speed of 2600mhz would be about equal to a 1600mhz with a higher latency. maybe someone can give you some meaningful insights about this part


I bought ddr1600 with 7-7-7 timings and ran a bunch of test, just to test some. plus I only had 2 1gig sticks with good timings. I got better performance with my 1333 clocked at 1220 with 5-5-5-15 and my NB at 2520. I have downclocked my 1600 to the same 1220 with the same timings and NB as before. I know i can get better higher ram speeds with 5-5-5 timings with this new ram but i havent had time to mess around with it. I found that the 5-5-5 is what I want with the NB as high as i can get it without adding much volts. I will do a more comprehinsive post when i get all the data together to prove that ddr1600 isnt better with common timings over lower speed with tighter timings, This is if you use your NB to its fullest! It is the memory bottleneck, so pushing the ram faster doesnt help like you would think!


----------



## elito

hmm..so my friends rig parts all arrived today..along wiht my 3x new scythe fans..and my new/ another antec 300 case..(i sold my antec900 - too big for my taste) - so..finally doing the push/pull on xig..and from what im experiencing, im getting a 2-6C drop in temps. and might be more, because during the process of my trying to get the zip ties tie..i believe ive moved the heatsink/ cpu..so contact might be lose a lil? but who knows..and tm, ill put together my friends rig and see how well his 710 oc's.. har har har.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


hmm..so my friends rig parts all arrived today..along wiht my 3x new scythe fans..and my new/ another antec 300 case..(i sold my antec900 - too big for my taste) - so..finally doing the push/pull on xig..and from what im experiencing, im getting a 2-6C drop in temps. and might be more, because during the process of my trying to get the zip ties tie..i believe ive moved the heatsink/ cpu..so contact might be lose a lil? but who knows..and tm, ill put together my friends rig and see how well his 710 oc's.. har har har.


Did you ever get that 550? Or did he decide on a triple core instead? 
I have heard of some dam good 710s!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Did you ever get that 550? Or did he decide on a triple core instead? 
I have heard of some dam good 710s!


nah i made all the purchases, the 550 combo deal wasnt as good as the 710, and besides i got the 710 for 100..and the 550 was 102..LOL


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet. thanks for the awesome help! I will look into those.

So for me you would recommend dropping the RAM to something below 1600 and having tighter timings?

+rep


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Sweet. thanks for the awesome help! I will look into those.

So for me you would recommend dropping the RAM to something below 1600 and having tighter timings?

+rep


i would try to up the voltage first and set the ram timings to auto and see what i can get with the added voltage. my "kingston value ram"







is rated at 1.5v, 1.6v by default (voltage on auto) on my mobo and i upped it to 1.65v and gotten tighter timings (still on auto timings). from there on, i manually set the timings and try to find the limits by increasing the clock speed using the fsb.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I bought ddr1600 with 7-7-7 timings and ran a bunch of test, just to test some. plus I only had 2 1gig sticks with good timings. I got better performance with my 1333 clocked at 1220 with 5-5-5-15 and my NB at 2520. I have downclocked my 1600 to the same 1220 with the same timings and NB as before. I know i can get better higher ram speeds with 5-5-5 timings with this new ram but i havent had time to mess around with it. I found that the 5-5-5 is what I want with the NB as high as i can get it without adding much volts. I will do a more comprehinsive post when i get all the data together to prove that ddr1600 isnt better with common timings over lower speed with tighter timings, This is if you use your NB to its fullest! It is the memory bottleneck, so pushing the ram faster doesnt help like you would think!


yep, that's true. it is usually better to tighten the timings of ram and overclock the nb for better performance. looking forward to your test


----------



## Freakly420

Hey guys, Im new to this forum and this is my very first post =). I just recently built my first computer. See below for specs. Its mainly for gaming and performance. Im new to overclocking but I was just wondering if my system is good as it sits or could be pushed more. Im using the stock amd cooler that came with it, you no the chunk of aluminum with a fan on the top lol, and i dont wanna push the temps up too high. Right now im running at 3.1 ghz with a Vcore of 1.425. My temps are 38-42c idle, 60c 100% load. i will post a pic to describe more. please let me know anything and everything =) Thanks!


----------



## LethalRise750

1.425V is high for 3.1, most 720BE's can get 3.1 on stock volts.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Hmm. Halp!

I'm in trouble here; mine's nearly stable, passes Prime95 and OCCT but it locked up over night







No error message or anything useful. Can anyone tell me how to work out what the correct settings should be for my board on the non-CPU voltages (such as NB) so I can set them manually? I've had a look around the internets but I really can't find the stock settings for my board.

NBridge VID is currently 1.2V... so that's something. But the other settings are beyond me. Just getting seemingly random lockups...

Will putting an extra 0.1V on NB VID maybe stabilise this a little?


----------



## Freakly420

Quote:

1.425V is high for 3.1, most 720BE's can get 3.1 on stock volts.
I overclock using the Turbo V program with my mobo and i just figured, up the volts for more stability?. I can easily hit 3.3 ghz on stock voltage but anything after that and its not stable. Will my temps decrease if i go back to stock volts? And since im using the stock heatsink, i dont want more heat then need be. But once agein, i am a noob when it comes to overclocking and im here to learn from masters. And Thank you for the response =)


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakly420* 
I overclock using the Turbo V program with my mobo and i just figured, up the volts for more stability?. I can easily hit 3.3 ghz on stock voltage but anything after that and its not stable. Will my temps decrease if i go back to stock volts? And since im using the stock heatsink, i dont want more heat then need be. But once agein, i am a noob when it comes to overclocking and im here to learn from masters. And Thank you for the response =)

Yeah your temps will decrease if you lower the CPU Voltage. I'd suggest trying to get as much as you can on stock volts with a stock heatsink.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakly420* 
I overclock using the Turbo V program with my mobo and i just figured, up the volts for more stability?. I can easily hit 3.3 ghz on stock voltage but anything after that and its not stable. Will my temps decrease if i go back to stock volts? And since im using the stock heatsink, i dont want more heat then need be. But once agein, i am a noob when it comes to overclocking and im here to learn from masters. And Thank you for the response =)

on 3.1ghz stability should not be a problem with stock volts, just test it with prime95 "blend" and if it gives errors you can still increase the stock voltage by the smallest step possible and retest again.

the temperatures will go down with stock voltage, probably aout 10Â°C with the stock cooler


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Hmm. OK, getting rather desperate here. Random lockups after a few hours of gaming, but OCCT/Prime95 blend have been passed.

At 1.5625v on the vcore, not happy about upping that much more. Everest reports CPU VID as 1.4625v... Have bumped the NB by 0.1v in the hope that'll help.

Anyone? +rep for any meaningful help at this point.

Thanks,


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh* 
Hmm. OK, getting rather desperate here. Random lockups after a few hours of gaming, but OCCT/Prime95 blend have been passed.

At 1.5625v on the vcore, not happy about upping that much more. Everest reports CPU VID as 1.4625v... Have bumped the NB by 0.1v in the hope that'll help.

Anyone? +rep for any meaningful help at this point.

Thanks,

It's called Vdroop







and your motherboard has it bad.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh* 
Hmm. OK, getting rather desperate here. Random lockups after a few hours of gaming, but OCCT/Prime95 blend have been passed.

At 1.5625v on the vcore, not happy about upping that much more. Everest reports CPU VID as 1.4625v... Have bumped the NB by 0.1v in the hope that'll help.

Anyone? +rep for any meaningful help at this point.

Thanks,

So, if you have found you CPU and RAM to be stabble, it must be something else.

Possible things:
GPU
MOBO NB
Drivers
OS
PSU


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


It's called Vdroop







and your motherboard has it bad.


Interesting.

Everest reports it as 1.4625. OCCT reports it as 1.56. CPU-Z reports it as 1.552.

IT's set at 1.5625 in the bios.

Is this vdroop? I've re-tested it with each of the 3 apps listed above both under prime95 load and when idle, and the voltage is reported as the same value by each application.

I did an 8 hour OCCT CPU stress test and the voltage didn't change throughout. I've got the graph here if it'll help.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*


Interesting.

Everest reports it as 1.4625. OCCT reports it as 1.56. CPU-Z reports it as 1.552.

IT's set at 1.5625 in the bios.

Is this vdroop? I've re-tested it with each of the 3 apps listed above both under prime95 load and when idle, and the voltage is reported as the same value by each application.

I did an 8 hour OCCT CPU stress test and the voltage didn't change throughout. I've got the graph here if it'll help.


Wait, Multiple programs are reporting it differently? I'd check your PC Health Status page in Bios or somethin if you got it.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Wait, Multiple programs are reporting it differently? I'd check your PC Health Status page in Bios or somethin if you got it.


Sorry, what? You mean the health status page you see when you boot up and head into the BIOS? Is that page useful?


----------



## Freakly420

Ok so i was trying to get the most out of stock voltage and the most is 3.2-3.3 anything over that and my system auto restarts. I have no idea if that is normal or not. Could that be my limit on stock volts? Or is it something else holding me back? I hate being broke or i would get myself a new heatsink..... and not worry about the max i can do... I would like to at least be stable at 3.2 with stock volts for 24/7. I just hope i dont have a crap chip.. i would be very upset if i cant go over 3.3 when i get a new cooler.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*


Interesting.

Everest reports it as 1.4625. OCCT reports it as 1.56. CPU-Z reports it as 1.552.

IT's set at 1.5625 in the bios.

Is this vdroop? I've re-tested it with each of the 3 apps listed above both under prime95 load and when idle, and the voltage is reported as the same value by each application.

I did an 8 hour OCCT CPU stress test and the voltage didn't change throughout. I've got the graph here if it'll help.



Quote:



and the voltage is reported as the same value by each application.


Surely that means each app is reporting the SAME?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakly420*


Ok so i was trying to get the most out of stock voltage and the most is 3.2-3.3 anything over that and my system auto restarts. I have no idea if that is normal or not. Could that be my limit on stock volts? Or is it something else holding me back? I hate being broke or i would get myself a new heatsink..... and not worry about the max i can do... I would like to at least be stable at 3.2 with stock volts for 24/7. I just hope i dont have a crap chip.. i would be very upset if i cant go over 3.3 when i get a new cooler.


Yep that's normal







Try 1.35V for 3.4-3.5


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Surely that means each app is reporting the SAME?


Sorry Will, I should've been clearer.

I mean, upon retesting each application said the voltage was the amount listed above. It wasn't a temporary variance. Or vdroop.


----------



## Freakly420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Yep that's normal







Try 1.35V for 3.4-3.5


I tryed and it didnt even get past 3.35 befor auto restart. I even bumbed up the cpu v to 1.3875 and it didnt make it to 3.4 without restating. 
What i was trying exactly was:

cpu freq. = 215 
cpu volt = 1.3875 
cpu/nb volt = 1.1625 
x15 multiplier

I dont no whats up?? Should i just stay at 3.2 untill i get a new cooler?? but anyways its 420 am here *hehe* and im tried.. ill try more in the morning hopefully i can find a good balance. Thanks for all the support and keep it coming.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakly420*


I tryed and it didnt even get past 3.35 befor auto restart. I even bumbed up the cpu v to 1.3875 and it didnt make it to 3.4 without restating. 
What i was trying exactly was:

cpu freq. = 215 
cpu volt = 1.3875 
cpu/nb volt = 1.625 
x15 multiplier

I dont no whats up?? Should i just stay at 3.2 untill i get a new cooler?? but anyways its 420 am here *hehe* and im tried.. ill try more in the morning hopefully i can find a good balance. Thanks for all the support and keep it coming.


Holy crap, 1.625V on your CPU NB? lol That's HELLA HIGH lol Try 215 * 16 with 1.375V and lower your bloody CPU NB before you damage your CPU.


----------



## Freakly420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Holy crap, 1.625V on your CPU NB? lol That's HELLA HIGH lol Try 215 * 16 with 1.375V and lower your bloody CPU NB before you damage your CPU.


Edited, sorry it was very later last night and i forgot a number. The correct is 1.1625 volt on cpu/nb


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


wow! impressive, give me some of that chilly air








man, that is really going to stir up the guys here


Haha, come to finland. This is our summer







Days are warm but at nights it gets below 10 and thats my chance to hit 4,1ghz









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


jÃ¤rjetÃ¶n suuri volteilla , ettÃ¤ jÃ¤Ã¤hdytysilmaa?

Is that somewhat correct?


Thats almost correct. But if you were using dictionary you couldnt do much better to be honest







Finnish is very hard language for foreigners. If I may Ill correct that







Its "jÃ¤rjettÃ¶mÃ¤n suurilla volteilla" but that "ettÃ¤ jÃ¤Ã¤hdytysilmaa" I cant figure out.









Edit: If you wanna see how I ran those 4,1ghz clocks check out my ftp, a "bit" blurry picks but for that you can blame my SE W850i crappy camera


----------



## kromar

i think i found the weakspot of my system... the ram








when i loosen the ram as much as i can and push the cpu to its limit im able to reach the same clock with 3 or 4 cores. which lets me belive that the instant bsod with the 4th core and thight ram timings are caused by the ram.... 
im now adjusting the ACC for more stability and will see if i can get the the 4th core stable








anyone has the same MB and ram that works fine?


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i think i found the weakspot of my system... the ram








when i loosen the ram as much as i can and push the cpu to its limit im able to reach the same clock with 3 or 4 cores. which lets me belive that the instant bsod with the 4th core and thight ram timings are caused by the ram.... 
im now adjusting the ACC for more stability and will see if i can get the the 4th core stable








anyone has the same MB and ram that works fine?


Have you tried increasing your ram voltage?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Haha, come to finland. This is our summer







Days are warm but at nights it gets below 10 and thats my chance to hit 4,1ghz









Thats almost correct. But if you were using dictionary you couldnt do much better to be honest







Finnish is very hard language for foreigners. If I may Ill correct that







Its "jÃ¤rjettÃ¶mÃ¤n suurilla volteilla" but that "ettÃ¤ jÃ¤Ã¤hdytysilmaa" I cant figure out.









Edit: If you wanna see how I ran those 4,1ghz clocks check out my ftp, a "bit" blurry picks but for that you can blame my SE W850i crappy camera










What mega pixel is your W850i?

Here's a photo from my W810i, the older model: http://i42.tinypic.com/2l8z02q.jpg


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Ookay.. So, I've been tweaking a bit more. Still, on air... Very chilly air







Now to bed, its four am here, lol...










Omg I hate you

Now I really need soem cold air to beat you


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


What mega pixel is your W850i?

Here's a photo from my W810i, the older model: http://i42.tinypic.com/2l8z02q.jpg


Its 2 megapixel camera. But its covered with dust and everything. And my sister has W810i and it has much better camera than mine and the led light is also much better









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Omg I hate you

Now I really need soem cold air to beat you










I didnt mean to make anyone mad


----------



## Bartmasta

Well it looks like I won't be benchmarking for a while. All the upcoming nights and beyond are at least 20'C. That is way too warm. Unless a cold night comes or a find an other way to get low temperatures I won't be getting my first place back in SPI1M.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Have you tried increasing your ram voltage?


well thats a bit of a problem, the ram is supposed to run at 2.2V but when i set the Vdimm higher than 2.1V the system doesent boot, so there is no way i can increase it more. not sure whats the problem there.... maybe a future bios will fix the problem...

EDIT: im running p95 now with 4 cores and the ram timings as loose as possible and i did not get the instant bsod when starting p95, so it looks very much like a ram problem. i wrote a mail to Gigabyte, maybe they read it and hopefully they will test the Vdimm problem and try to fix that...


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Well it looks like I won't be benchmarking for a while. All the upcoming nights and beyond are at least 20'C. That is way too warm. Unless a cold night comes or a find an other way to get low temperatures I won't be getting my first place back in SPI1M.

Well, you see, there's cold nights coming here too. Colder than last night







But I wish good luck to you. I'd love some competion. Not that I'd want someone to get LN2 and get SuperPi1M done in 15s but still.


----------



## Bartmasta

Im confident that I can do under 17 seconds, but you had a really nice OC on your cpu.

I was only able to get stable at 3970~ MHz. My temps were like 25'C. What about yours?

Maybe I have a bad chip or something...


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Well it looks like I won't be benchmarking for a while. All the upcoming nights and beyond are at least 20'C. That is way too warm. Unless a cold night comes or a find an other way to get low temperatures I won't be getting my first place back in SPI1M.

40C Here ..


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Im confident that I can do under 17 seconds, but you had a really nice OC on your cpu.

I was only able to get stable at 3970~ MHz. My temps were like 25'C. What about yours?

Maybe I have a bad chip or something...

bart, thats not warm. LOL here at NY, im getting roughly 25-28C's everyday/ night. LOL and im still running at 1.5V ah wells.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Im confident that I can do under 17 seconds, but you had a really nice OC on your cpu.

I was only able to get stable at 3970~ MHz. My temps were like 25'C. What about yours?

Maybe I have a bad chip or something...

This is what i did, i just opened my terrace door for 10minutes and my system was it's regular place (other side of the room than terracedoor) and i was easily able to do 4GHz for benching, with 17-18degree surrounding temp. I think every chip can, if you can get surrounding temp lower, under 15 or something. I believe if i take my system to terrace at night (about 10degrees temp's) i can get 4.1-4.2 easily also. Perhaps tonight i will..


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


bart, thats not warm. LOL here at NY, im getting roughly 25-28C's everyday/ night. LOL and im still running at 1.5V ah wells.


25'C isn't warm I know. I got 25'C when it was a 13'C night


----------



## spidermohmd1

mmm... hey guys did i just broke the world's cpu recored in 3D mark Vantage???


----------



## LethalRise750

No, Disable PhysX or PPU. I get arond 38-40000 with PPU or PhysX on.


----------



## spidermohmd1

lol i thought i will get on TV .. xD

disabled it and got 8831


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


lol i thought i will get on TV .. xD

disabled it and got 8831


yeah that's about right.


----------



## Bartmasta

i got 9584 with physx off

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=848479


----------



## LethalRise750

Added 3DMark Vantage and 06 to the Benchmark List.

Few rules for Vantage, If you have Nvidia make sure you DISABLE PHYSX or chick DISABLE PPU on the Options Tab in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Asmola

Nice!







Some interesting work for this evening! Here is my best score with my former mobo (Dont put this to list..): http://www.aijaa.com/img/b/00321/4411554.jpg But going to improve that a little..


----------



## spidermohmd1

Error


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Added 3DMark Vantage and 06 to the Benchmark List.

Few rules for Vantage, If you have Nvidia make sure you DISABLE PHYSX or chick DISABLE PPU on the Options Tab in the bottom right corner.

Oh sweet. What's PPU? I know I disabled physx for sure but I'm not sure what PPU is.

Oh and 3dmark06 and vantage is gonna be all about who can unlock 4th core and get the best stable freq with it...


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Oh sweet. What's PPU? I know I disabled physx for sure but I'm not sure what PPU is.

Oh and 3dmark06 and vantage is gonna be all about who can unlock 4th core and get the best stable freq with it...

PPU = Physics Processing Unit, It's PhysX essentially.


----------



## Bartmasta

IMO we should ditch 3dmark06 and vantage. We've already got enough multicore benchmarks. Not everyone here can unlock a 4th core, let alone get it stable at a high frequency. Therfore we should mostly benchmarks that are single threaded, OR we only accept 3 cored submissions for 3dmark06 and Vantage. Or we can do both like for wPrime...


----------



## elito

yea man..whats with this HUGE list of benching? jeez...


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


yea man..whats with this HUGE list of benching? jeez...


3DMark's are Removed your highness.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


3DMark's are Removed your highness.


lol lethal. whop gonna see what the 710 can do tonight..


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


lol lethal. whop gonna see what the 710 can do tonight..






































I'm buying a GigaByte 790X, Foxconn told me they aren't going to fix my bios and that I should remove my overclock and stop overclocking.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I'm buying a GigaByte 790X, Foxconn told me they aren't going to fix my bios and that I should remove my overclock and stop overclocking.

PWNED! lol which one? ud4p ud4? ud3p?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
PWNED! lol which one? ud4p ud4? ud3p?

UD4P, I'm doing it just because they pissed me off lol


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
UD4P, I'm doing it just because they pissed me off lol

great! welcome aboard.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I'm buying a GigaByte 790X, Foxconn told me they aren't going to fix my bios and that I should remove my overclock and stop overclocking.

get the asus m4n82 for the win man .... u have a nvidia card .. or to kick all our asses in overclocking get the Crosshair III... i have put some reviews on it in the amd motherboards sections


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
get the asus m4n82 for the win man .... u have a nvidia card .. or to kick all our asses in overclocking get the Crosshair III... i have put some reviews on it in the amd motherboards sections

Eh, I'm happy with 3.8...Which I know my CPU can do and I'm confident a 790X will also let me do.


----------



## Bartmasta

why did pifast get removed


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:

Dear Brandan,

Appreciate your suggestion and cooperation,

I have set up a testing platform and fill in the values according to your settings from the screenshots, the motherboard on my hand can't boot up at all.

The BIOS engineer told me the hardware aspect can't bear it.

So, he suggest us not adjust the CPU and HTT at the same time.

In fact, we don't recommend end-users to OC too much, sometimes, it will cause the motherboard unstable or dead.

Please load the optimal settings, if under the default settings, you have any technical issues, please feel free to contact us.

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/en-us/...D=en-gb0000038

Thank you for your great understanding very much.

Yours Sincerely,

Foxconn Technical Support
There's what they told me lol...After I suggested they add a NB Multiplier, CPU NB Voltage and Cool n Quiet while overclocking.


----------



## Guldan

Question:

I have finally started properly upping my voltage.. Basically on AUTO my voltage went from 1.325v to 1.65v which was able to make me stable at 18.5x easily.. I am now doing it manually. A few questions

I am upping by the minimum.. so right now i'm at 1.390v @ 17x and it keeps hanging in stability tests.. Should I keep upping the VCORE only? or should I up other voltages?

I see CPU / CPU|NB / CPU VDDA / DRAM / NB / NB 1.8V / SB

Which should I change? ONLY CPU voltage? leave the rest on auto?

I also manually entered DRAM @ 1333mhz, PCIE @ 100 and BUS @ 200 for now. CPU/NB and HTLINK are on auto

Just to add, I am @ 34c core temperature right now @ 1.4v 3.4ghz 100% load prime95..ice cold lol


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
well thats a bit of a problem, the ram is supposed to run at 2.2V but when i set the Vdimm higher than 2.1V the system doesent boot, so there is no way i can increase it more. not sure whats the problem there.... maybe a future bios will fix the problem...

EDIT: im running p95 now with 4 cores and the ram timings as loose as possible and i did not get the instant bsod when starting p95, so it looks very much like a ram problem. i wrote a mail to Gigabyte, maybe they read it and hopefully they will test the Vdimm problem and try to fix that...

Maybe its on your chip side, thats why 4 cores is messing up and not 3, I dont think adding volts to your ram is gonna help, Maybe more volts to the CPU NB vid or something!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Im confident that I can do under 17 seconds, but you had a really nice OC on your cpu.

I was only able to get stable at 3970~ MHz. My temps were like 25'C. What about yours?

Maybe I have a bad chip or something...

What, Bad chip????????







your chip is pretty darn good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Oh sweet. What's PPU? I know I disabled physx for sure but I'm not sure what PPU is.

Oh and 3dmark06 and vantage is gonna be all about who can unlock 4th core and get the best stable freq with it...

No not really, multi gpu setups will bring great scores as well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
IMO we should ditch 3dmark06 and vantage. We've already got enough multicore benchmarks. Not everyone here can unlock a 4th core, let alone get it stable at a high frequency. Therfore we should mostly benchmarks that are single threaded, OR we only accept 3 cored submissions for 3dmark06 and Vantage. Or we can do both like for wPrime...

What? just because everyone cant be on the top of the list? or just because you cant? That data is very useful to people who look into buying a 720. I mean most people look at the averages more so then the top when looking to buy a cpu.

Not everyone has a 64bit OS, Should we remove cinabench 64?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
yea man..whats with this HUGE list of benching? jeez...

Its a club, you know, somewhere for 720 owners to hang out, a place to gather and actually put the CPUs to somekinda use, together. its not like everyone has to be on every list, is it? Some people like to do more then superPI with their CPUs. some people like 3dmark, some use IBT others just Prime, or OCT! Does it hurt to have this variety in the club?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
get the asus m4n82 for the win man .... u have a nvidia card .. or to kick all our asses in overclocking get the Crosshair III... i have put some reviews on it in the amd motherboards sections

you know, theres no boards that gaurantee's highest oc' and i really dont believe in the fact that a "crosshair" series asus board will beat out anyboard...its all about the bios and the quality of the components used in making the board.+ your other hardware together..so dont get fooled when they advertises a board that'll give you max OC and beat the rest..it just doesn't happen that way. for anyone who wants to oc w/o limits id recommend you all to look at DFI boards. in my views, asus and gigabyte are on the same lvl. but i tend to see gigabyte are giving their consumers a better value with quality parts tho. and on a sidenote, i am currently running 2.6ghz [email protected] 1.5v on NB,,it might just do it at 1.25...and why did i bother with 2.6ghz/ well i wanted to max out the supported limits by these boards..which is 2.6ghz..so ha.


----------



## kromar

Quote:

Maybe its on your chip side, thats why 4 cores is messing up and not 3, I dont think adding volts to your ram is gonna help, Maybe more volts to the CPU NB vid or something!!
well i tested all parts seperately and i can push the cpu with 3 and 4 cores to the exact same clock before i get errors so i dont think the cpu is the problem, im started stability testing and so far im on 3ghz(200x15) @1.4Vcore and the ram set to 800mhz with loose timings and so far no bsod... will see how long this lasts:O

and i will definitely profit from the 4th core, even if it doesent run at high clocks because i render a lot and i compared the results and i would need like 3.8ghz or so with 3 cores to get the same render time as 4cores at stock:O


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


well i tested all parts seperately and i can push the cpu with 3 and 4 cores to the exact same clock before i get errors so i dont think the cpu is the problem, im started stability testing and so far im on 3ghz(200x15) @1.4Vcore and the ram set to 800mhz with loose timings and so far no bsod... will see how long this lasts:O

and i will definitely profit from the 4th core, even if it doesent run at high clocks because i render a lot and i compared the results and i would need like 3.8ghz or so with 3 cores to get the same render time as 4cores at stock:O


that would be impossible. 3.8ghz x3 would beat 2.8ghz x4. seriously..having an extra core speeds up just about..300-500mhz effectively..no results have i ever encountered to show 1ghz of performance.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys i am 3.5 stable here .. is it worth to get a ocz vendetta 2 + ocz freeze for 80$ ? ( in my country )


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys i am 3.5 stable here .. is it worth to get a ocz vendetta 2 + ocz freeze for 80$ ? ( in my country )


I'd get Arctic Cooling MX-2 personally, OCZ Freeze is to thick imo =\\


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I'd get Arctic Cooling MX-2 personally, OCZ Freeze is to thick imo =\\


not in stock


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys i am 3.5 stable here .. is it worth to get a ocz vendetta 2 + ocz freeze for 80$ ? ( in my country )


you speak great english for someone that lives in egypt.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


well i tested all parts seperately and i can push the cpu with 3 and 4 cores to the exact same clock before i get errors so i dont think the cpu is the problem, im started stability testing and so far im on 3ghz(200x15) @1.4Vcore and the ram set to 800mhz with loose timings and so far no bsod... will see how long this lasts:O

and i will definitely profit from the 4th core, even if it doesent run at high clocks because i render a lot and i compared the results and i would need like 3.8ghz or so with 3 cores to get the same render time as 4cores at stock:O


I thought that you could only get the 4th core as high when you loosened up the timings, So you were saying that you have to have them that loose for both 3 and 4 cores?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you speak great english for someone that lives in egypt.


lol ... why u guys think that we ride camels and live in desert







we are normal people


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


that would be impossible. 3.8ghz x3 would beat 2.8ghz x4. seriously..having an extra core speeds up just about..300-500mhz effectively..no results have i ever encountered to show 1ghz of performance.


well with 3 [email protected] i get a render time of ~45seconds, and every 100mhz i will gain about 1s render time. now with [email protected] the render only takes about 35s(maybe it was 32 or 33s) which would need a 3 core @ 3.8ghz or more... and since i cant pass the 3.6ghz wall its impossible for me to get the same result of 3 cores even if i left the 4 cores at stock









p95 running 40min now @ 3ghzx4 without errors









Quote:



I thought that you could only get the 4th core as high when you loosened up the timings, So you were saying that you have to have them that loose for both 3 and 4 cores?


i tested the cores (3 and 4) with the lowest ram settings to find the limit and excluding other possible problems. 
even with the loosest ram settings i cant get this chip beyond the 3.6ghz mark which is really annoying when looking at all the high clocks here....


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys i am 3.5 stable here .. is it worth to get a ocz vendetta 2 + ocz freeze for 80$ ? ( in my country )


 hey guys plz help me!! Notice that i dont boot at 3.8 ( DAMN 770 Chip ) but hey!! 3.5 stock cooler in a 770 chipest ... whoa! thanx Gigabyte,AMD


----------



## LethalRise750

Hey guys, Will brought up a decent idea of changing this club from just 720 into 720 + 710.

Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lethalrise750* 
hey guys, will brought up a decent idea of changing this club from just 720 into 720 + 710.

Any ideas or thoughts?

+1


----------



## Asmola

So we wont be listing 3DMark result's in this thread?? And why not? If updaters wont have time, i understand but is there another reason?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
So we wont be listing 3DMark result's in this thread?? And why not? If updaters wont have time, i understand but is there another reason?

It was added to a separate page.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Hey guys, Will brought up a decent idea of changing this club from just 720 into 720 + 710.

Any ideas or thoughts?

Eh no thanks

EDIT: im gonna readd pifast to the benchmark list


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Hey guys, Will brought up a decent idea of changing this club from just 720 into 720 + 710.

Any ideas or thoughts?

Ofcourse some 710 owners could get great info from here, and it could be exciting to compare results of these chips (ofcourse advantage is 720's side).
But i think it should be done at the beginning of this thread, is it too late now, dont know..?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
It was added to a separate page.

Oh, sorry, sometimes i get so blinded!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Eh no thanks

EDIT: im gonna readd pifast to the benchmark list

The reason it was removed is because no one even ran it for like a week lol


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Ofcourse some 710 owners could get great info from here, and it could be exciting to compare results of these chips (ofcourse advantage is 720's side).
But i think it should be done at the beginning of this thread, is it too late now, dont know..?









If we're gonna add the 710 then we should add the other 2 Phenom II x3 cpus


----------



## spidermohmd1

mmm ... guys i am gonna go to store after 12 hours .. any help? or advices? .. and i wanna ask >>> the more i increase the voltage there is more probability to boot? and can i got to 1.7XX Volts if temps are good?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
If we're gonna add the 710 then we should add the other 2 Phenom II x3 cpus

We could just add all of the Phenom II X3 7xx's and put a separate section for them in the spreadshee.


----------



## spidermohmd1




----------



## Asmola

Here some 3DMark06..








Newer got 20k before!


----------



## Asmola

And also took hwbot record @ 3DMark2001 with 720BE!








http://www.hwbot.org/searchResults.d...inTotalPoints=


----------



## spidermohmd1

Michael jackson has been dead at 1:51 AM 26/6/09 ( cairo time ) GMT +3 ...

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/...ef=mpstoryview


----------



## Asmola

R.i.p.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys u can preorder windows 7 now!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
hey guys u can preorder windows 7 now!!

Yup, I knew a few days ago


----------



## spidermohmd1

@LethalRise750 in the 3dmark scores i am higher than u and i am in rank 3 and u in rank 2


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
@LethalRise750 in the 3dmark scores i am higher than u and i am in rank 3 and u in rank 2









I got 4150, you got 3843


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I got 4150, you got 3843 

OH LOL ... we are applying the cpu score not total .. lol it is 3 am not and wanna sleep


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
OH LOL ... we are applying the cpu score not total .. lol it is 3 am not and wanna sleep









haha, I get my new Gigabyte 790 UD4P tommorrow







Can't wait!! lol... Its 1am here and I can't sleep cuz i'm excited.


----------



## Bartmasta

here's mine

@ asmola: I'm confident I can beat your score, and you only got top 3dmark01 cause you got you have a nice GPU


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
haha, I get my new Gigabyte 790 UD4P tommorrow







Can't wait!! lol... Its 1am here and I can't sleep cuz i'm excited.

i am keeping for the Crosshair III in mid july and a toxic 4890 so soon


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
hey guys i am 3.5 stable here .. Is it worth to get a ocz vendetta 2 + ocz freeze for 80$ ? ( in my country )


Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
mmm ... Guys i am gonna go to store after 12 hours .. Any help? Or advices? .. And i wanna ask >>> the more i increase the voltage there is more probability to boot? And can i got to 1.7xx volts if temps are good?


help!!


----------



## Bartmasta

If you have excess money, get it


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
@ asmola: I'm confident I can beat your score, and you only got top 3dmark01 cause you got you have a nice GPU









Im sure many of our club members can, that's just what i got at first test's with this Asus board.


----------



## Bartmasta

asmola get on steam


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys what is that amd twkr ... any specfications yet??


----------



## Bartmasta

special hand picked chips by amd for extreme overclocking

i heard they can take a lot more voltage than regular chips


----------



## spidermohmd1

Hey guys Update my Score

*3D Mark 06 
*










*3D Mark Vantage *


----------



## LethalRise750

Phenom II 42 Twkr Black Edition.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
Hey guys Update my Score


okay! I guess I got to boot up vista to get me a vintage score, its been a while!! a longggg while!


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 









Phenom II 42 Twkr Black Edition.

wow I want one!!!!!


----------



## Ocnoobfromnooblonia

good lord thats fast


----------



## Paradox me

Alright, so I just got my first AMD system up and running, updated, etc and I figured I'd check to see if I could unlock the 4th core. Set ACC to Auto and still only shows 3 cores, assuming it's a no go or is there more I have to do?


----------



## Ocnoobfromnooblonia

i saw an actual procedure to unlock it somewhere around here. there is more to it i think. course dont mind me, look at the s/n


----------



## Freakly420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


Alright, so I just got my first AMD system up and running, updated, etc and I figured I'd check to see if I could unlock the 4th core. Set ACC to Auto and still only shows 3 cores, assuming it's a no go or is there more I have to do?


I no you probably did this but try to update your bios. When i first built my rig,which was about 3 weeks ago, I updated everything but the bios! I was using 0503 asus bios when i first tried to unlock it and ACC did nothing. Then i updated to 1303 and i got the 4th core to come alive. I don't no if this is asus only but there was a Unleashing option. I enabled it and that's when the 4th core unlocked. Hope that helps









Update, Thanks for all the help guys. I'm currently running at 3.2 ghz at 1.375V with idle temps at 38-40c and at 100% its 55-57c Which is much better then befor. Heres a pic.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakly420*


I no you probably did this but try to update your bios. When i first built my rig,which was about 3 weeks ago, I updated everything but the bios! I was using 0503 asus bios when i first tried to unlock it and ACC did nothing. Then i updated to 1303 and i got the 4th core to come alive. I don't no if this is asus only but there was a Unleashing option. I enabled it and that's when the 4th core unlocked. Hope that helps









Update, Thanks for all the help guys. I'm currently running at 3.2 ghz at 1.375V with idle temps at 38-40c and at 100% its 55-57c Which is much better then befor. Heres a pic.


How stable is your 4th core? have you put it through the ringer? We keep getting them unlocked, everyday just about. keep them coming!!!!
also did you want those scores posted? I am going to sleep now, if so I can get it in the morning if no one else has.


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


Alright, so I just got my first AMD system up and running, updated, etc and I figured I'd check to see if I could unlock the 4th core. Set ACC to Auto and still only shows 3 cores, assuming it's a no go or is there more I have to do?


I updated my BIOS to f4g, enabled ACC, and set it to 'Hybrid' with 'all cores'. Also, make sure that stupid cool&quiet feature is disabled in the BIOS.


----------



## silbluever

windows 7 64 is hard to clock the proc in. In XP she got past 3.8 under water.Attachment 113598


----------



## Freakly420

I just unlocked it today and i slighly overclocked it to 3.0ghz on stock volts and played some games on it(Ut2004, GRID, Hawks, all at full settings) and everything seemed cool but i didnt OCCT test it because i am using the stock cooler and i dont wanna put alot of stress and heat on the chip. Umm Dont post those scores quite yet cause im doing alot more tweaking to find the sweet spot. I Also plan on getting a new cooler soon but cant decide on which one to get. I would like to hit 3.8 ghz so any good idea? Thanks


----------



## kromar

ok here goes my first stable quad setting, i will test it further to see where i can go with it but i think it can be added to the list








Has anyone before got a stable 4th core with this board?

- Clock Speed: 3020
- Bus xMulti: 201x15
- RAM Speed: 800 / 5-5-5-18
- Vcore: 1.408v
- HT Link: 2013
- NB Speed: 2013
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Koolance H2o
- ACC: Hybrid(per core) 6%, 8%, 6%, 4%

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593153


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 









Phenom II 42 Twkr Black Edition.

HOLY COW !!!!!


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


HOLY COW !!!!!


















Worst edit ever?xD


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


I updated my BIOS to f4g, enabled ACC, and set it to 'Hybrid' with 'all cores'. Also, make sure that stupid cool&quiet feature is disabled in the BIOS.


I updated from F4 to F5 right away, as I remember people saying F5 was needed to unlock on the UD4P. I didn't set it to Hybrid though, so I'll go check that out now.

Also, I'm coming from an Intel only background here, so is there anything I should know about OCing the 720, like Vdroop or setting the TJMax on Intel systems? BIOS shows idle temps at 40C, every program I've used in Windows is showing around 30C.

Thanks.









Edit- Set it to Hybrid and All Cores and it unlocked, hopefully stable.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys if i dont boot at 3.8 ... will increasing the voltage give me a good chance to boot?

and what do i get when i increase NB Speed?


----------



## LethalRise750

hey guys, guess what!! my 720 unlocked to a X4 haha

I'll update later


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


hey guys, guess what!! my 720 unlocked to a X4 haha

I'll update later










congrats!! what is ur Stepping?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


congrats!! what is ur Stepping?


0905, i forget the rest lol


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys if i dont boot at 3.8 ... will increasing the voltage give me a good chance to boot?

and what do i get when i increase NB Speed?


Your running the stock cooler. Why would you even try for 3.8GHz?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


hey guys, guess what!! my 720 unlocked to a X4 haha

I'll update later










Great, Has it helped your X3 overclock at all?







4GHz!!









Good to see more and more unlocks!

Speak to you in a hour, if your around.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Your running the stock cooler. Why would you even try for 3.8GHz?


lol .... i wana see if it will boot ... i have it now with 3.6 stock cooler at 1.5 volts

few hours and i will have OCZ Vendetta 2 + OCZ Freeze Extreme in my hands

can u help me here

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post6539772


----------



## spidermohmd1

AMD Phenom II x3 720 Multitasking


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Great, Has it helped your X3 overclock at all?







4GHz!!









Good to see more and more unlocks!

Speak to you in a hour, if your around.










I'll be around, Just finishing up my Vista install right now(decided to wipe everything lol..)

i haven't tried overclocking yet but I intended to after vista installs hah


----------



## Paradox me

Doesn't look like my unlocked core will be stable, kind of a bummer, but oh well. I'm sure I won't even miss it once I OC this thing.


----------



## spidermohmd1

windows 7 ftw >>> Vista *Failed*


----------



## LethalRise750

It takes 1.35V to unlock my 4th core, it won't do it on stock volts, but still haha

Gonna post screenshots in an hour or so







with benchies


----------



## spidermohmd1

i am going to to buy my cpu cooler
any suggestions?

these are available options

ASUS Silent Square EVO , ASUS Silent Knight II , Asus Silent Kinght AL ,OCZ Vendetta 2


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
i am going to to buy my cpu cooler
any suggestions?

these are available options

ASUS Silent Square EVO , ASUS Silent Knight II , Asus Silent Kinght AL ,OCZ Vendetta 2

all those coolers fail, xigmatek darknight, xigmatek s1283
scythe mugen 2, tru-copper, magahalems


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
all those coolers fail, xigmatek darknight, xigmatek s1283
scythe mugen 2, tru-copper, magahalems

sorry but these are only options in my store ... going to buy the vendetta 2 now

the vendetta 2 is like or beats the true 120


----------



## LethalRise750

Awww, Enabling my 4th core disabled my CPU diode lol


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Im confident that I can do under 17 seconds, but you had a really nice OC on your cpu.

I was only able to get stable at 3970~ MHz. My temps were like 25'C. What about yours?

Maybe I have a bad chip or something...

If I just would have tweaked some more I would have gotten further.. But my idle temps for cores were like 22 and for the cpu itself 20. Ambient around 8-10c. And I didnt even tighten memory timings, cause I think it wouldnt even help







NB is the way to go. Just find the max clock for the processor and then just go up with fsb and lower your cpu multi (keep your cpu clock at the max al the time of course) or up NB multi until it gets unstable. Thats how I did that personal record. Memory timings would have gone to 7-7-7-20 I think but I was too tired to test that out.

Hey guys, how much does AM3 mobo take NB voltage to get around 2500-2600mhz? I've been wondering. I just leave it to auto if I want 247 clocks but when I OC for SuperPi or something else I up the NB voltage to 1,3 and the NB CPU voltage to 1,5 or 1,55, lol...


----------



## Bartmasta

@ Tuxi that's the method I use, at least for wPrime. wPrime benefits a huge amount from NB speed. I know SPI does too, but if I increase my FSB too much my ram will be come unstable and crash the benchmark.

For my 2500 MHz NB I use 1.3V. Unstable at 2600 even with 1.4V. AM2/AM2+/AM3 mobo


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


@ Tuxi that's the method I use, at least for wPrime. wPrime benefits a huge amount from NB speed. I know SPI does too, but if I increase my FSB too much my ram will be come unstable and crash the benchmark.

For my 2500 MHz NB I use 1.3V. Unstable at 2600 even with 1.4V. AM2/AM2+/AM3 mobo


I dont know how much voltage did my AUTO setting give voltage to NB but hell, I used it 2600mhz 247. How about you PM me your steam acco so we can continue there?

For all you out there with AM3 rig, Im working on a small review or benchmark.. all the same.. Wanna see how my memory timings and clock changes results in benches like superpi, 3dmark06 and everest.. If you're interested I could post it here.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


sorry but these are only options in my store ... going to buy the vendetta 2 now

the vendetta 2 is like or beats the true 120


Got any Solid facts that prove that?


----------



## Bartmasta

hmm some weird stuff guys.

I decided to run 3dmark06 cpu test again with the same frequency as last time except this time my NB and ram were a bit more OC. I did the same tweaking as last time and I got 4473 instead of ~4600

I'm guessing it's OS related


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Got any Solid facts that prove that?


http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...ndetta_2/4.htm


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys i got my Vendetta 2!!!!!!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


hmm some weird stuff guys.

I decided to run 3dmark06 cpu test again with the same frequency as last time except this time my NB and ram were a bit more OC. I did the same tweaking as last time and I got 4473 instead of ~4600

I'm guessing it's OS related


you could be getting memory errors, with mild errors if it dont crash it will slow down things a bit, when I run ddr 1600 with 6-6-6 timings my system seems to load and programs run slower, but if i test my ram i am getting errors, just not fatal enough to crash. Actually I can run it all day long without BSOD, So that could be it, you shouldnt be going down at all, unless you loosened up your timings and if you did then thats the problem !!!!


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys i got my Vendetta 2!!!!!!


Good luck with your new cooling. Now we want to see some results







Go tickle that cpu...


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys i got my Vendetta 2!!!!!!


oh yea, I made me one of those thingy's from scratch, LOL


----------



## Bartmasta

i can't wait to get a new cpu cooler, no money now


----------



## crashovride02

Please add me back on the list!

- Clock Speed= 3700Mhz
- Bus xMulti= 200 x 18.5
- RAM Speed= 1066
- Vcore= 1.44
- HT Link= 2000
- Motherboard= Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset= AMD 790FX + SB750
- CPU Cooling= Water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576863


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


ok here goes my first stable quad setting, i will test it further to see where i can go with it but i think it can be added to the list








Has anyone before got a stable 4th core with this board?

- Clock Speed: 3020
- Bus xMulti: 201x15
- RAM Speed: 800 / 5-5-5-18
- Vcore: 1.408v
- HT Link: 2013
- NB Speed: 2013
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Koolance H2o
- ACC: Hybrid(per core) 6%, 8%, 6%, 4%


got it!, BTW, Its a good job







, one a day!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


Please add me back on the list!

- Clock Speed= 3700Mhz
- Bus xMulti= 200 x 18.5
- RAM Speed= 1066
- Vcore= 1.44
- HT Link= 2000
- Motherboard= Foxconn A79A-S
- Chipset= AMD 790FX + SB750
- CPU Cooling= Water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576863


I got it, Slowly but surely I am adding the older ones on the new spread sheet!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...ndetta_2/4.htm

With OCZ better stock fan that maybe how it looks but with the same fans; this is what happens.

Review with all using same fan.

Anyway, give the TRUE a lap and it will out preform with ease.

Here's a photo too:









I believe there will be a 1-3'c difference. If you ask Rawz who has a TRUE and has had other coolers He will also tell you that the True is the best.


----------



## 95329

Willhemmens, I see that you have lapped your xigmatek, was it worth the effort? Just asking cause I've been struggling with myself if I lap it or not.


----------



## spidermohmd1

lapping a cpu can sometimes have negative effects ...

@will i think there is someting wrong with this chart .... the true 120 is 80$ and the vendetta 2 is 35$ ... i think the review obove either the thermal paste is done wrong or this is vendetta 1


----------



## spidermohmd1




----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Willhemmens, I see that you have lapped your xigmatek, was it worth the effort? Just asking cause I've been struggling with myself if I lap it or not.


I didnt lap mine myself, I bought it from a member on here, he lapped it because the base wasnt quite flat, Its perfect now.


----------



## spidermohmd1

with stock cooler @ 3.6 my Temp was 66C

With The OCZ Vendetta : ( 35$ in US )










Hey guys plz update my score
















my 770 chipest is bottlenecking me


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*












I think who ever you ask will give you a different answer, comes down to which ever you prefer.

Over here, a TRUE is Â£34.99 and the Vendetta is Â£39.00 but then the Megahalems is Â£45.99 and the Xigmatek Dark Knight is Â£27.99.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


with stock cooler @ 3.6 my Temp was 66C

With The OCZ Vendetta : ( 35$ in US )

Hey guys plz update my score
















my 770 chipest is bottlenecking me


What score????/
Also your 720 shows up as a 920 in HWmoniter?
Why isnt that strange?


----------



## Bartmasta

hmm makes me wanna get a thor's hammer


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


What score????/
Also your 720 shows up as a 920 in HWmoniter?
Why isnt that strange?


Yeh, a 920 BE. THE FIRST EVER!

Nah, happens to others too.


----------



## ocre

A 920BE, Man I want one sooooo bad! LOL!!


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


What score????/
Also your 720 shows up as a 920 in HWmoniter?
Why isnt that strange?


The score in the Picture ...

and it shows like a 920 cause this version was released in january


----------



## elito

yah the older releases of hwmon, will show 920. and im really gonna pick up a dremel set and cut those..built in fan grills/ webs on the case..with the 300. with the front cover+filter sheet+the fan case web = from 68cfm fan turns into like 20cfm..lawl?


----------



## spidermohmd1

mmmm will my score be updated ?


----------



## elito

wow..just wth is 81C on your board? the chipset??


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
mmmm will my score be updated ?










You know, we will update things when we have time. For the time being sit back and Relax.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
wow..just wth is 81C on your board? the chipset??

no it is a sensor problem ... i opened the case and touched it .. not 80C at all >>> lol i am not in an oven









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
You know, we will update things when we have time. For the time being sit back and Relax.









Just Excited


----------



## Bartmasta

Maybe the 80'C is your VRM?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
mmmm will my score be updated ?


Do you remeber the format? I dont see the NB or memory speed in the picture!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Do you remeber the format? I dont see the NB or memory speed in the picture!

Yeh, we need to enforce the Format, just Screenshots wont do.


----------



## LethalRise750

4 Cores









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593497


----------



## spidermohmd1

@lethalrise ... great work man


----------



## Paradox me

Does adjusting the values for ACC have an impact on stability for the unlocked core or do you just enable it and hope for the best?

I don't think I'll get it stable, reboots during startup occasionally but I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## spidermohmd1

- Clock Speed 3624.5
- Bus xMulti 200x18
- RAM Speed 1066
- Vcore 1.5
- HT Link 2000
- NB Speed 2000
- Motherboard Gigabyte MA770-UD3
- Chipset 770
- CPU Cooling OCZ Vendetta 2


----------



## Asmola

Damn LethalRise750, you have unleashed the beast inside your chip. Can you overclock it like it did with three cores?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Damn LethalRise750, you have unleashed the beast inside your chip. Can you overclock it like it did with three cores?

it'll probably hit 3.7-3.8 MAX HOPEFULLY. if it does 3.9 x4 again? im gonna go and rob his rig =]


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Damn LethalRise750, you have unleashed the beast inside your chip. Can you overclock it like it did with three cores?

Takes alot more voltage for my 4th core heh...

3.5 took 1.425V to be stable lol... So I'll probably cap at 3.8 and 1.5-1.55V


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
- Clock Speed 3624.5
- Bus xMulti 200x18
- RAM Speed 1066
- Vcore 1.5
- HT Link 2000
- NB Speed 2000
- Motherboard Gigabyte MA770-UD3
- Chipset 770
- CPU Cooling OCZ Vendetta 2

Have ya tried with less voltage? Mine does 3625 with 1.45V


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Have ya tried with less voltage? Mine does 3625 with 1.45V

770 chip sucks .. getting a crosshair III in a month or a ma790x-ud4p


----------



## LethalRise750

I <3 my UD4P lol


----------



## LethalRise750

Hey guys, is 1.4V on the CPU NB fine for 2600mhz? =\\

Edit: My 24/7 clocks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593560
Took 1.47V lol


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Hey guys, is 1.4V on the CPU NB fine for 2600mhz? =\\

Edit: My 24/7 clocks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593560
Took 1.47V lol

dude i have it on +150 for NB for hitting 2600. LOL so yea.idk if its good or not. lol WHAT IS THE DEFUALT voltage for CPU NB anywway??


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
770 chip sucks .. getting a crosshair III in a month or a ma790x-ud4p

dude..seriouly, the 770 chipset should not bottle your OC. the only difference in sb700 and 750 IS the acc..so if UNLOCKING isnt really necessary, its all on the chip..boards bios.. because ACC does crap for these chips..


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
dude i have it on +150 for NB for hitting 2600. LOL so yea.idk if its good or not. lol WHAT IS THE DEFUALT voltage for CPU NB anywway??

Mine was 1.2 lol


----------



## Bartmasta

Damn lethal you have a nice chip. Makes me jealous. My 4th core can only do 3GHz max.









My NB V stock is 1.1V and I run it at 1.3V. I think 1.4V is safe as long as your cooling isn't crap.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Damn lethal you have a nice chip. Makes me jealous. My 4th core can only do 3GHz max.









My NB V stock is 1.1V and I run it at 1.3V. I think 1.4V is safe as long as your cooling isn't crap.

I'm at 3.75GHz now haha


----------



## LethalRise750

Ran WPrime 32m with 3750Mhz and 4 Cores.


----------



## spidermohmd1

nice score lethal...didnt u say u were installing vista?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
nice score lethal...didnt u say u were installing vista?

Yeh, he was but he had to wipe his RAID array so went for 7 64.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Yeh, he was but he had to wipe his RAID array so went for 7 64.

^That haha


----------



## silbluever

Finaly got it to run 3D06

Attachment 113665


----------



## spidermohmd1

***SCORE UPDATED***


----------



## LethalRise750

kk guys, Finally got a clock speed I really like.

Clock Speed: 3752Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 268 x 14
- RAM Speed: 1072Mhz
- Vcore: 1.47V
- HT Link: 2144Mhz
- NB Speed: 2412Mhz
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight

I would go higher but with the 4th core my temps are outrageous lol...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593660


----------



## Bartmasta

do you guys think if i get a better cpu cooler i will be able to get at least 3750?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
do you guys think if i get a better cpu cooler i will be able to get at least 3750?

Most likely, Phenom's have been proven to like colder temps rather then voltage. My 720 at 3752 is hitting 58C at 100% load lol

But I got a 4th core >.<


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Most likely, Phenom's have been proven to like colder temps rather then voltage. My 720 at 3752 is hitting 58C at 100% load lol

*But I got a 4th core >.<*

You make it sound like a bad thing.









I've given up on my 4th core, just not in the cards for my chip.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
You make it sound like a bad thing.









I've given up on my 4th core, just not in the cards for my chip.

lol Nah it's not a bad thing at all







But I gained 10-12C on load haha


----------



## Bartmasta

lethal, when you had 3 cores how much did you load at with 3750 or something similar

I load at about 48-50'C and 3750 is stress test unstable


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
lethal, when you had 3 cores how much did you load at with 3750 or something similar

I load at about 48-50'C and 3750 is stress test unstable

It was usually around 44-46C at 3750 with 3 cores.


----------



## videoman5

Thought I post a screenshot of the 720 system:


----------



## silbluever

I was wondering if anybody else is running one under water and what thier temps and clocks are?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


Thought I post a screenshot of the 720 system:



Thought I post a screenshot of the 720 system

screenshot of the 720 system

screenshot

lol


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Thought I post a screenshot of the 720 system

screenshot of the 720 system

screenshot

lol


Haha, oh wow! I think I need another Dew







.


----------



## Bartmasta

btw your 4830's look disgusting


----------



## elito

a lil update. so my friends lil 710 x4 doing 3.4 @ 1.4V. i think thats as high as ill push it for him, since its his system, i too would like it to last her a while. ^ ^ but seeing at [email protected] 1.4..seems got potential for 3.6-3.7potential. ^ ^;; and for somereason, the ud4p board is finally applying the appropriate voltages - it detected the cpu's default 1.325 instead of the 1.3V usually. that happened on my rig with my 720..i mgiht swap this out.. ^ ^


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
btw your 4830's look disgusting

How so







?


----------



## elito

and while i was building her rig, i discovered that the 4850 - by giga with zalman pipe cooler? that thing RUNS COOL! omg @ 40C?!??! ofcourse no oc's on the card, but id imagine probably max clocks at 50C only? then load around 60-65C? perfectly safe!


----------



## LethalRise750

YAY -256C!!!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
How so







?

look's too plain...

makes me think of an old GPU


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
***SCORE UPDATED***










Is this stable OC?
200 x 18.5=3700 not 3725
Is this your final answer?


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
look's too plain...

makes me think of an old GPU

That "plain" never gets above 50C without furmark.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Most likely, Phenom's have been proven to like colder temps rather then voltage. My 720 at 3752 is hitting 58C at 100% load lol

But I got a 4th core >.<

good job lethal, I think i can take you, lol.
I had to rma my jetway hummer, it was all messed up!! I think I am stuck with this current rig for awhile. My brother wants my other 720, said he wanted one all of a sudden, My dreams of a good jetway board are crushed, I need a tissue


----------



## Gyro

Another 720 up and running,bios 2205

The cpu temp seems out of wack with the cores.
Still at stock for now,but not for long
pics below
edit;added hwm pic

Gyro


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
That "plain" never gets above 50C without furmark.









Bahhhh

My gpu has a nice GPU cooler and I get 58'C load

40% fan though


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Is this stable OC?
200 x 18.5=3700 not 3725
Is this your final answer?

lol yea it is my final answer .. cant boot at 3.8 even if my voltage is 1.7









the notepad is what in bios , the cpu-z is what he senses


----------



## spidermohmd1

look guys sorry for all these results but this is my final final final Stable Overclock :










i figured out that increasing voltage more than needed cause system to crash or instability


----------



## Paradox me

Woo boy, finally got around to OCing this thing last night. Got 3.6GHz Prime stable all night (no pics right now) and I'm going for 3.7 now.







Very impressed with this chip's price/performance, kicking myself for not getting it earlier.

And when people say Phenom's like lower temps, what are we talking about here? Any particular temp where it would generally be limiting my OC?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
Woo boy, finally got around to OCing this thing last night. Got 3.6GHz Prime stable all night (no pics right now) and I'm going for 3.7 now.







Very impressed with this chip's price/performance, kicking myself for not getting it earlier.

And when people say Phenom's like lower temps, what are we talking about here? Any particular temp where it would generally be limiting my OC?

I got 3.9 with load temps of 47-49C using 3 Cores. With 4 cores I'm up to 56-58C on full load at 3.7 so I don't think temps limit much as long as you're below 65C or so.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


Woo boy, finally got around to OCing this thing last night. Got 3.6GHz Prime stable all night (no pics right now) and I'm going for 3.7 now.







Very impressed with this chip's price/performance, kicking myself for not getting it earlier.

And when people say Phenom's like lower temps, what are we talking about here? Any particular temp where it would generally be limiting my OC?


Basically, the Cooler you allow the higher the possible overclock. This happens with most chips but is seen much more with the Phenom II's. This is shown by People being able to overclock these upto and over 4GHz using Phase cooling and stock volts.

Example, if you have an overclock of 3.6GHz and you cant get any higher. Now lets say your load temp is 60'c, If you lowered that load temp either by getting a better cooler, adding more fans or opening a window, you would (as long as nothing else was limiting the overclock) be able to overclock higher. Depending how much cooler would change the amount it would overclock.


----------



## Paradox me

Not sure why it says 21 hours, only ran it at 3.7GHz for 2. Looks like it combined the times with the stress test I did last night.

*Clock Speed* - 3725.4
*Bus xMulti* - 200 x 18.5
*RAM Speed* - 800
*Vcore* - 1.488v
*HT Link* - 2000
*NB Speed* - 2000
*Motherboard* - Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
*Chipset* - 790X
*CPU Cooling* - Thermaltake Big Typhoon

Validation

I'll update this post in a bit with 3DMark scores.


----------



## Bartmasta

thats odd, mine isn't stable at 3725 with the same voltage, even with lower temps


----------



## Paradox me

It might not be fully stable, I'll be running Prime longer later. I was originally just trying to see what clocks I could boot into Windows with at this voltage.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
It might not be fully stable, I'll be running Prime longer later. I was originally just trying to see what clocks I could boot into Windows with at this voltage.

Have you given a go at unlocking your 4th core?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
look guys sorry for all these results but this is my final final final Stable Overclock :

i figured out that increasing voltage more than needed cause system to crash or instability

I got you, Been busy we are moving, I will be in and out for the next few days!!


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Have you given a go at unlocking your 4th core?


I tried all day yesterday, didn't look like it was gonna happen. It unlocked and it's possibly stable at stock clocks with 1.5v, but even a slight overclock to 3.2GHz or so would cause instability.

I'll take 3 cores at 3.7+ over 4 at 2.8 any day.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


I tried all day yesterday, didn't look like it was gonna happen. It unlocked and it's possibly stable at stock clocks with 1.5v, but even a slight overclock to 3.2GHz or so would cause instability.

I'll take 3 cores at 3.7+ over 4 at 2.8 any day.


lol yeah definitely


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


Not sure why it says 21 hours, only ran it at 3.7GHz for 2. Looks like it combined the times with the stress test I did last night.

*Clock Speed* - 3725.4
*Bus xMulti* - 200 x 18.5
*RAM Speed* - 800
*Vcore* - 1.488v
*HT Link* - 2000
*NB Speed* - 2000
*Motherboard* - Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
*Chipset* - 790X
*CPU Cooling* - Thermaltake Big Typhoon

Validation

I'll update this post in a bit with 3DMark scores.


I went ahead and added you, Seems pretty stable, Also it seems like you got a good chip, Try raising the "fsb" up when you find the highest stable multiplier and you may be able to go past 3.8ghz. When you reach the that limit then try lowing the multi by one and raising the "fsb" up further to see if you can pass the last highest OC. you can repeat and reapeat this but you must watch your ram and dont get to far over its rated speed. You can lower the ram speed and get the "fsb" way up there if you have to, I mean if its getting you higher results that way. Does this make since? The black editions are easy to OC with the multipliers, but there is usually a lot more you can get out of them. If you just raise the "fsb" up a little (10-20) then you dont have to worry much about the ram. If you have good ram you can push it further, most people just lower the ram,s default speed. After all this then its time to work on the NB


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I went ahead and added you, Seems pretty stable, Also it seems like you got a good chip, Try raising the "fsb" up when you find the highest stable multiplier and you may be able to go past 3.8ghz. When you reach the that limit then try lowing the multi by one and raising the "fsb" up further to see if you can pass the last highest OC. you can repeat and reapeat this but you must watch your ram and dont get to far over its rated speed. You can lower the ram speed and get the "fsb" way up there if you have to, I mean if its getting you higher results that way. Does this make since? The black editions are easy to OC with the multipliers, but there is usually a lot more you can get out of them. If you just raise the "fsb" up a little (10-20) then you dont have to worry much about the ram. If you have good ram you can push it further, most people just lower the ram,s default speed. After all this then its time to work on the NB


Yep, makes perfect sense. This being my first AMD CPU I'm taking things slow, but once I get serious about finding the absolute max OC I'll start toying around with more than multiplier.

Thanks for that.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I got you, Been busy we are moving, I will be in and out for the next few days!!


my cooler is OCZ Vendetta 2 not OCZ Vendetta


----------



## LethalRise750

Ran WPrime at 3.8GHz on 4 Cores, Came out with 9.998s










272x14


----------



## spidermohmd1

@LethalRise750 turn off cool & quiet this is not 3.8 ... ur multi is x4 lol


----------



## kromar

got the next stable oc with 4 cores








my CPU temp is already at 58Â°C under load (ambient ~30Â°C) is this normal or do i have a cooling problem?

- Clock Speed: 3222
- Bus xMulti: 201 x 16
- RAM Speed: 804
- Vcore:1.408
- HT Link: 2014
- NB Speed: 2014
- Motherboard: GA-MA790x-UD4
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Koolance H2o

- ACC: Hybrid 6,8,6,4
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594114


----------



## Paradox me

What the max Vcore you want to run through these things for 24/7 use?


----------



## kromar

Quote:

What the max Vcore you want to run through these things for 24/7 use?
if your temperatures arent to high i think 1.5 could be quite save to run 24/7. you could try PhenomMsrTweaker (custom C&Q) so it doesent run 24/7 on the high Vcore.

started the next stability test @3.3ghz and set my cooling to mode 3 which pumps a lot more air through the system with a lot more noise, but temperatures droped by 6Â°C on the cpu:O
gona buy some better fans next week....


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
What the max Vcore you want to run through these things for 24/7 use?

I don't like to go more then 1.5V for 24/7 usage.


----------



## silbluever

ClockSpeed 3726
Vcore 1.5375
Bus Multi 14.5x257
HT 2570
NB 2570
Mobo Asus M4N79T DLX
Chipset 790FX
CPU Cooling Water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594126


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
@LethalRise750 turn off cool & quiet this is not 3.8 ... ur multi is x4 lol

Yes, it's 3.8 ON LOAD.

Cool n Quiet does NOT effect wPrime's performance. Proof is in my attachements. I got pretty much the same score with CnQ off vs on.


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I don't like to go more then 1.5V for 24/7 usage.

Think I might have to back off to 3.6 unless the difference in temps from a better cooler make a difference. Got a few hiccups in CoD2 so I doubt it's stable, unless it was just that game being fussy.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys i have an option in BIOS that is called SB700 Spread Specturm ... and i can make it Enabled or Disabled .. what is this???


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey guys i have an option in BIOS that is called SB700 Spread Specturm ... and i can make it Enabled or Disabled .. what is this???


It lowers EMI, which is Electro Magnetic Interference....It typically is bad to enable it when you're overclocking since your hardware is consuming more power.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


It lowers EMI, which is Electro Magnetic Interference....It typically is bad to enable it when you're overclocking since your hardware is consuming more power.


thanx man +REP


----------



## lupin_

Managed to get my unlocked 720 to 3.829 today.

Its stable enough for a pi run but not much else.

Will give it a bit more of a go later on and see just how stable I can get it.


----------



## spidermohmd1

try to increase voltage and run prime 95


----------



## spidermohmd1

any tips for getting 3.7 stable ???


----------



## lupin_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


try to increase voltage and run prime 95


Not that keen on going over 1.5, anything above 1.55 and it shuts down

It seems stable at 207*18 so far though.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silbluever* 
ClockSpeed 3726
Vcore 1.5375
Bus Multi 14.5x257
HT 2570
NB 2570
Mobo Asus M4N79T DLX
Chipset 790FX
CPU Cooling Water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594126

i put ya down

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lupin_* 
Managed to get my unlocked 720 to 3.829 today.

Its stable enough for a pi run but not much else.

Will give it a bit more of a go later on and see just how stable I can get it.

good job. great cpu huh?


----------



## S3phro

And finally im back with a new stable oc! I can get it higher if i keep upping the voltage but I dont paticularly want to blow the chip up just yet.. and this is for a everyday gaming pc.

On four cores,

ClockSpeed - 3728.97Mhz
Vcore - 1.568
Bus Multi - 16.5x226
HT - 2034
NB - 2034
RAM - 1506.6Mhz
Mobo - Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
Chipset - 790X
CPU Cooling - Noctua U12P

CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594369


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
And finally im back with a new stable oc! I can get it higher if i keep upping the voltage but I dont paticularly want to blow the chip up just yet.. and this is for a everyday gaming pc.

On four cores,

ClockSpeed - 3728.97Mhz
Vcore - 1.568
Bus Multi - 16.5x226
HT - 2034
NB - 2034
RAM - 1506.6Mhz
Mobo - Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
Chipset - 790X
CPU Cooling - Noctua U12P

CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594369

nice clocks, whats your max cpu temp under load?

im still searching my max freq for 1.425V (right now 3.4ghz at 8h p95), my cpu temp is about 55-57Â°C so i dont think i will increase the Vcore anymore.


----------



## S3phro

My max temp under this voltage is 41Â° idle about 30Â°, core temps are about 7-9Â° under that, i keep by the cpu temp just to be safe though









I can boot into windows at 3.955, but it wants more voltage.


----------



## kromar

hmm why do you all have such low load temps? are you living in antarctica?  im on a water cooled system and get 55Â°C with 1.4Vcore


----------



## S3phro

Im in south australia, ambient temps would be 15Â°ish max lately, HAF 932 Noctua U12P, AS5 with 130cfm fans and lots of case fans keeps my parts pretty cool









My 4890 idles at 38Â° with the fan on 50%.

I'm building up a swiftech water cooling setup in a week or so to replace my noctua, hoping to keep temps lower and quite my pc down a bit.

I dont know alot about your water cooling kit so I can't give you a great deal of help there, but I'd try reseating it maybe, 55Â°C seems a bit high for water cooling and sub 1.5 vcore.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
Im in south australia, ambient temps would be 15Â°ish max lately, HAF 932 Noctua U12P, AS5 with 130cfm fans and lots of case fans keeps my parts pretty cool









My 4890 idles at 38Â° with the fan on 50%.

I'm building up a swiftech water cooling setup in a week or so to replace my noctua, hoping to keep temps lower and quite my pc down a bit.

I dont know alot about your water cooling kit so I can't give you a great deal of help there, but I'd try reseating it maybe, 55Â°C seems a bit high for water cooling and sub 1.5 vcore.

well its a very old water cooling system but my overclocked p4 ([email protected])never got higher than 35Â°C and i dont think this chip should get so much hotter.... when i first installed it the temps where much lower (at stock speeds). maybe i got a crapy thermal crease (revoltec thermal crease nano) or its because of the summer









and what do you mean with "reseating"?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
Im in south australia, ambient temps would be 15Â°ish max lately, HAF 932 Noctua U12P, AS5 with 130cfm fans and lots of case fans keeps my parts pretty cool









My 4890 idles at 38Â° with the fan on 50%.

I'm building up a swiftech water cooling setup in a week or so to replace my noctua, hoping to keep temps lower and quite my pc down a bit.

I dont know alot about your water cooling kit so I can't give you a great deal of help there, but I'd try reseating it maybe, 55Â°C seems a bit high for water cooling and sub 1.5 vcore.

Currently my ambient is around 19'c and my idle is around 20-24'c and after 5 hours of linX yesterday i got a maximum of 31'c. I feel like building a Swiftech H2O kit.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Currently my ambient is around 19'c and my idle is around 20-24'c and after 5 hours of linX yesterday i got a maximum of 31'c. I feel like building a Swiftech H2O kit.










and thats CPU temp? not core temps?

even idle my cpu temp is at 38Â°C something is definitely wrong here...


----------



## c49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Currently my ambient is around 19'c and my idle is around 20-24'c and after 5 hours of linX yesterday i got a maximum of 31'c. I feel like building a Swiftech H2O kit.










Meh, if you're already getting temps that good I wouldn't bother. My ambient is 24-25c, my idle temp is always pretty much spot on with the ambient temp and two hours of OCCT or Linpack result in load temps somewhere between 29-31c. I am also running it at 1.525v though, at all stock settings I think it loads out somewhere around 27-28c.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


and thats CPU temp? not core temps?

even idle my cpu temp is at 38Â°C something is definitely wrong here...


I get the same readings in core temp, Asus Pc Probe, Everest, Speed fan, HWmonitor and bios. Thats me running at 3.5GHz 1.5v though.
Here's a screeny: http://i44.tinypic.com/x5ut10.png.
Ignore Everest's CPU temp, it never change's.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I get the same readings in core temp, Asus Pc Probe, Everest, Speed fan, HWmonitor and bios. Thats me running at 3.5GHz 1.5v though.
Here's a screeny: http://i44.tinypic.com/x5ut10.png.
Ignore Everest's CPU temp, it never change's.


that are your idle temps right? can you make a screenshot after 10min p95?

and i was not talking about CORE temps because i dont see them with the 4th unlocked....

EDIT: here a taste of my temps at 3.4ghz/1.425Vcore IDLE. if anyone has an idea why those temps are so high im happy to try anything to bring them down again.... when i installed the water cooling system idle core temps were under 20Â°C....


----------



## S3phro

Hey Will, thats funny because i was looking at building a swiftech systems as well! I'd buy the premade set but i want a 3 fan radiator for my HAF 932.

What did you seat your heatsink with Kormar? You should be getting better temps then that easily, what is your ambient temperature?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


Hey Will, thats funny because i was looking at building a swiftech systems as well! I'd buy the premade set but i want a 3 fan radiator for my HAF 932.

What did you seat your heatsink with Kormar? You should be getting better temps then that easily, what is your ambient temperature?


what do you mean with "seat your heatsink"?? what thermal thermal grease i used? or what?
i dont know my ambient temps, but its 22Â°C outside at the moment and some Â° warmer in here so i would guess about 25Â°C...

here are the absurdly high load temps also [email protected], also i remember when unloading the cpu temps used to drop really fast, now it takes like 10min or so till they reach the idle temp again... really strange


----------



## S3phro

Sorry to confuse you, I meant to ask what thermal paste (or grease) you were using, how long ago did you seat it?

Going by your gfx card temps as well though, what sort of ventilation has your case got? It seems strange that your gpu temps are fairly high as well. My 8800gts used to sit at 50c at idle in a cramped and dusty case.

Try using everest and see if the temps are any different.


----------



## Paradox me

BSOD a few minutes into Prime at 3.8









Bumped Vcore up to 1.55 and running Prime now but I think I'll settle for 3.7, 1.55 is a little high for me to run 24/7

Edit- BSOD at 1.55 still, 3.7GHz it is.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


Sorry to confuse you, I meant to ask what thermal paste (or grease) you were using, how long ago did you seat it?

Going by your gfx card temps as well though, what sort of ventilation has your case got? It seems strange that your gpu temps are fairly high as well. My 8800gts used to sit at 50c at idle in a cramped and dusty case.

Try using everest and see if the temps are any different.


i used "revoltec thermal grease nano", and just seated it again about 30min ago....

the case ventilation should not be a problem, the fans are a bit crappy at the moment but there is no temperature difference whether the case is open or closed so i think the air flow should be enough...

the GPU is the crap, this thing is always that hot and even if i turn the fan up to 100% it wont go below 55Â°... you dont wanna know the load temps ...


----------



## S3phro

What I'd do first is go out and get some arctic silver 5, reseat your gpu (If your confident enough) and the heatsink.

Thermalpaste can take days even weeks to cure, I know AS5 takes like two weeks to cure on my pc because it isn't on all day. What sort of case have you got? If the gfx card gets up to say 60-70c then obviously its having trouble shedding that heat, that heat will then increase your case temps and your CPU temps.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


What I'd do first is go out and get some arctic silver 5, reseat your gpu (If your confident enough) and the heatsink.

Thermalpaste can take days even weeks to cure, I know AS5 takes like two weeks to cure on my pc because it isn't on all day. What sort of case have you got? If the gfx card gets up to say 60-70c then obviously its having trouble shedding that heat, that heat will then increase your case temps and your CPU temps.


i will try some other thermalpaste, how about "OCZ FREEZE Thermal Paste"? or would you recommend arctic silver?
i know the input fans are really weak and i want to get new ones but even if the case temps are a bit high it should not have such a huge impact on the cpu since its on the water cooler... or am i wrong about that?

here is a pic of the case so you get a better idea what could be the problem....









and part of the water cooling system which i cleaned a short time ago


----------



## S3phro

I'd deffinately give as5 a go, and manually set your 9800s fan to say 50% or so (What ever noise you can handle.)

I dont have alot of exp with the koolance setups, but isn't that a stand alone setup all external? Does it have any pump settings? I've seen a few stand alone setups with settings that regulate the waterflow through the pump.

You could always try the stock cooler to see if the temps change by much, you may even have a defect in your koolance.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


I'd deffinately give as5 a go, and manually set your 9800s fan to say 50% or so (What ever noise you can handle.)

I dont have alot of exp with the koolance setups, but isn't that a stand alone setup all external? Does it have any pump settings? I've seen a few stand alone setups with settings that regulate the waterflow through the pump.

You could always try the stock cooler to see if the temps change by much, you may even have a defect in your koolance.


i doubt that there is a defect in the koolance system, i used it for years and everything works as always. nice water flow, fans adjust speed according to the water block temperature. the exo i use has no pump controll, it just pumps with the same speed all the time and it doesent looke like its to slow.

i will buy some new grease tomorrow and increase the GPU fan speed to bring the temps down...


----------



## LethalRise750

OCZ is extremely thick but it seems pretty nice.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm using mx-2 and it's great


----------



## spidermohmd1

OCZ Freeze Extreme is Awsome


----------



## spidermohmd1

any tips for getting 3.7 stable ???


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


hmm why do you all have such low load temps? are you living in antarctica?  im on a water cooled system and get 55Â°C with 1.4Vcore










I have been running all day long at 1.4v, i went up from 1.3875 so that my NB will go higher! I have a moded rosewell cooler that isnt all that and my temps at full load never go above 50c. 
Which temps are reading that high? your core temps ore the motherboard sensor? My motherboard sensor will read 55c sometimes but my core temps say 45-49c, they barely ever hit 50! 
I have tested much and believe the motherboard sensor to be inaccurate as mine is in the airtight space between the socket pins under the bottom of the cpu which isnt at all the same as the core temps. Anyway I would check your water setup, Right now its 27c in the house and my max temps are 49c


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I have been running all day long at 1.4v, i went up from 1.3875 so that my NB will go higher! I have a moded rosewell cooler that isnt all that and my temps at full load never go above 50c. 
Which temps are reading that high? your core temps ore the motherboard sensor? My motherboard sensor will read 55c sometimes but my core temps say 45-49c, they barely ever hit 50! 
I have tested much and believe the motherboard sensor to be inaccurate as mine is in the airtight space between the socket pins under the bottom of the cpu which isnt at all the same as the core temps. Anyway I would check your water setup, Right now its 27c in the house and my max temps are 49c


im talking about the CPU (motherborad sensor) the core temps barely reach 40Â° under full load. i compared the core and CPU temps under loa and idle and its mostly 14Â°C difference between them, so if i hit 58Â° cpu with 4 cores that would still be 44Â° on the cores which seems pretty high for 1.4v and water cooling....
anyway i ordered some OCZ thermal paste and 4 new fans for the case, hopefully can pick that stuff up tomorrow and get some better temps


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


any tips for getting 3.7 stable ???


thought you had 3.7 stable? What are your temperatures?

I can't get 3.7 stable as well but my temps aren't the best


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


thought you had 3.7 stable? What are your temperatures?

I can't get 3.7 stable as well but my temps aren't the best


43 Under Load ... 1.48 Voltage ...


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


im talking about the CPU (motherborad sensor) the core temps barely reach 40Â° under full load. 
anyway i ordered some OCZ thermal paste and 4 new fans for the case, hopefully can pick that stuff up tomorrow and get some better temps










My motherboard sensor is under the cpu in between the socket pins where air doesnt flow. As the cpu generates heat the cooler dissipates it from the top, the core temps are read inside the cpu, where its most important. I have seen with most phenom 2s the motherboard sensors being 7-10c higher then the core temps, This in my case wasnt actually a representation of the CPU temps but just the reading under the cpu against the motherboard itself. As the cooler lowers the temps on the top side the bottom slowly dissipates and remains hot longer and the heat is trapped without airflow. On my system, and i imagine most systems, there is not much you can do about it except fine the average discrepancy and subtract it from the motherboard reading. Its just the way the phenom 2 dissipate heat, the heat getting trapped under the cpu doesnt actually represent the temp of the CPU!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


And finally im back with a new stable oc! I can get it higher if i keep upping the voltage but I dont paticularly want to blow the chip up just yet.. and this is for a everyday gaming pc.

On four cores,

ClockSpeed - 3728.97Mhz
Vcore - 1.568
Bus Multi - 16.5x226
HT - 2034
NB - 2034
RAM - 1506.6Mhz
Mobo - Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
Chipset - 790X
CPU Cooling - Noctua U12P

CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594369


Great job!!!!
You added


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys can u give me a setting to do 3.7 stable ploxz


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
hey guys can u give me a setting to do 3.7 stable ploxz

Mine does 3750 with 1.45V


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Mine does 3750 with 1.45V

sigh... i do [email protected] do 100mhz more than me..with .5mv less. hmm..not so golden afterall once in x4 huh? ^ ^;;


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


sigh... i do [email protected] do 100mhz more than me..with .5mv less. hmm..not so golden afterall once in x4 huh? ^ ^;;










Nope, It's golden still. Doing 3710 right now with 1.45V. Ran LinX for 2 hours and no issues heh


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Nope, It's golden still. Doing 3710 right now with 1.45V. Ran LinX for 2 hours and no issues heh


i do 3.6 @ 1.488 and crashes with prime 95 after 1 hour but is stable in games .. so any options for 3.7 stable/?


----------



## spidermohmd1

guys i have money now .... should i get ASUS CrossHair III OR Sapphire 4890 TOXIC ??


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


i do 3.6 @ 1.488 and crashes with prime 95 after 1 hour but is stable in games .. so any options for 3.7 stable/?


Tried 1.52V?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Tried 1.52V?


for 3.6 or 3.7 ? ...


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


guys i have money now .... should i get ASUS CrossHair III OR Sapphire 4890 TOXIC ??


Your 250 should last awhile. Get the CrossHair III.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Your 250 should last awhile. Get the CrossHair III.


i was thinking about the 4890 toxic cause i am getting a 23 inch LCD 1920x1080 and i wanted to play games on very high and the toxic is @ 960hz and 40hz more will be 1GHZ ... what do u say/?


----------



## Bartmasta

I'd go with the GPU. You can always sell your old card and your current motherboard is fine.


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


i was thinking about the 4890 toxic cause i am getting a 23 inch LCD 1920x1080 and i wanted to play games on very high and the toxic is @ 960hz and 40hz more will be 1GHZ ... what do u say/?


Why would you spend $200 on a new motherboard? You're already at 3.6GHz with the X3, the 4890 would be the best prime/performance upgrade by far.

You would also need DDR3 which will add even more to the price with very little performance gain still.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


i was thinking about the 4890 toxic cause i am getting a 23 inch LCD 1920x1080 and i wanted to play games on very high and the toxic is @ 960hz and 40hz more will be 1GHZ ... what do u say/?


Well its either Overclock your CPU more, or get a new GPU lol But as Will said the GTS 250 will run most things maxed.

I say get a UD4P 790X and save the other $100 lol


----------



## spidermohmd1

thanx guys .. i think i will get both







but j/k ... can my PSU Handle My CPU @ 3.6 and 4890 @ 960 ?? HEC Raptor 500W ...


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


thanx guys .. i think i will get both







but j/k ... can my PSU Handle My CPU @ 3.6 and 4890 @ 960 ?? HEC Raptor 500W ...


hEC is a pretty low end brand for PSU's.. I'm no longer surprised you're not getting 3.7 stable lol


----------



## LethalRise750

New Plan: Get a GA-MA790X-UD4P and a new PSU lol


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


New Plan: Get a GA-MA790X-UD4P and a new PSU lol


I second that.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hehe







ok .. GPU + PSU ?? i have 2 options available .. OCZ StealthXStream 500W or GameXStream 700W .. i know this is stupid questions but if i got the 500W i will need the Extra money in GPU .. so is the 500W Enough?


----------



## spidermohmd1

by the way .. HEC Is So Good ... but u guys in US Have a Better Options like Corsair and very cheap .. my HEC 500W Costs 100$ !! why ?? Cause Shipping + *** Customs


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hehe







ok .. GPU + PSU ?? i have 2 options available .. OCZ StealthXStream 500W or GameXStream 700W .. i know this is stupid questions but if i got the 500W i will need the Extra money in GPU .. so is the 500W Enough?


Is OCZ the only make of PSU you can buy?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


by the way .. HEC Is So Good ... but u guys in US Have a Better Options like Corsair and very cheap .. my HEC 500W Costs 100$ !! why ?? Cause Shipping + *** Customs


HEC is junk, they use low grade capacitors and chokes. They're also one of the lowest rated PSU's in the US.


----------



## LethalRise750

Tier 1 provides the best quality power, great for overclocking and super high-end systems. 
Tier 2 offers almost as good power and stability as Tier 1 at comparable wattage levels with lower price/better availability.
Tier T offers the high quality components of Tier 2 with slightly less rail stability due to Topower internals.
Tier3 is ONLY recommended if price difference is present between Tier 3 andTier 2 or due to availability issues with Tier 1/2 PSUs.
Tier 4 is recommended for stock or low power systems if Tier 3's are more expensive or are not available.
Tier 5 power supplies are NOT RECOMMENDED, but some brands have high/medium quality power supplies in Tiers 2 through 4.

-----x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----

Tier 1 Brands - The Most Powerful And Stable Components On The Market
Antec Signature
Enermax Galaxy
OCZ EliteXStream
PCP&C TurboCool
PCP&C Silencer >610
Silverstone ZF (Etasis 85/75/56)
Seventeam ST >600 (SSI, V2.91)
Silverstone OP/DA >700W
Silverstone ZM
Ultra X3 >1000W
Zippy/Emacs SSL
Zippy/Emacs GSM
Zippy/Emacs PSL
Zippy/Emacs HG2
Zippy/Emacs HP2

Tier 2 Brands - Top Quality components With Top Notch Stability - For Those With Price/Availability Issues With Tier 1
Antec Neo HE
Antec EarthWatts
Antec TruePower Trio
Antec TruePower Quattro
Akasa PowerGreen 80+
CoolMax CTG-750W/850W/1KW
Cooler Master Real Power Pro >800W
Cooler Master Ultimate/UCP
Cooltek CT
Corsair HX
Corsair VX
Corsair TX
Enermax Liberty
Enermax Infiniti
Enermax MODU82+
Enermax PRO82+
Enhance ENP-GH
Fortron (FSP) GLN
Hiper Type-M >650W
Hiper Type-R >650W
iStarUSA PD2
iStarUSA PD3
OCZ GameXStream <1000W (only if manufactured in December 2007 or later)
OCZ StealthXStream (only if manufactured in December 2007 or later)
OCZ Modstream (only if manufactured in December 2007 or later)
OCZ EvoStream
OCZ ProXStream
PCP&C Silencer <610
Seasonic S12
Seasonic M12
Seasonic Energy Plus
SevenTeam ST <600
Silverstone EF
Silverstone OP/DA <700W
Supermicro/AbleCom
Thermaltake Toughpower >600W
Xclio GreatPower
Xclio StablePower
Xigmatek MC
Xigmatek HC
Ultra X3
Ultra X-Pro
Zalman ZM <1000watt

Tier T - High Quality PSUs Made With Topower Internals - Less Rail Stability Compared To Tier 2 But Still Better than Tier 3
ABS-Tagan ITZ/BZ <1000W
Mushkin Enhanced
Tagan U95
Tagan U25
Tagan U15
Tagan U22
OCZ PowerStream
BFG 800W

Tier 3 Brands - High Quality and Stability, Second Only To Tier 2 Brands
Acbel Polycom
AMS Mercury
Akasa PaxPower
Akasa PowerPlus (>500W Models)
Antec Basiq
Antec Phantom
Antec TruePower III
Antec TruePower II
Antec TrueControl II
Antec NeoPower 480W (Old Model)
Athena Power Space Shuttle Series
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro
BFG ES
BFG LS
Channel Well
Cooler Master Real Power Pro <800W
Cooler Master iGreen
Enermax Maximum Plus
Enermax Noistaker II
Enermax Noisetaker
Enermax Whisper II
Enermax CoolerGiant
Enhance ENS-G
Epower Xscale
Fortron (FSP) GLC
Fortron (FSP) THN
Fortron AX
Fortron HLN
Fortron PFN/PN/PA
NorthQ
Rosewill RP 2 (temperature sensitive)
Rosewill Xtreme/RX
Seasonic Super Versatile
Sigma SP
Silverstone F
Sparkle FSP
Spire Rocketeer V/VI
Sunbeam Nuuo
Thermaltake Purepower RX
Thermaltake Toughpower <600W
XG Magnum
X-Spice Kira
Zalman ZM 1000watt

Tier 4 - Not Recommend With Tier 3 In same Price/Wattage Range
Aerocool
Asus Atlas
BFG 1000W
Cooler Master eXtreme (subtract 100watts from labeled wattage)
Delta
Enlight
E-Power
Futurepower
Hiper Type-M
HIPRO
Lite-On
Masscool
MGE XG
Mushkin HP
NorthQ 4775-500S/BU
OCZ Modstream (if manufactured before December 2007)
OCZ GameXStream <1000W (if manufactured before December 2007)
OCZ StealthXStream (if manufactured before December 2007)
OCZ GameXStream 1010watt (essentially a 850watt power supply)
Scythe Kamariki
Sigma Shark
Sintek
TTGI/Superflower
Ultra Xfinity
Ultra X2 <750W
Ultra XVS

Tier 5 - Other than the units listed above for any of these brands, NOT RECOMMENDED
A-TOP Technology
Apevia
APEX (SUPERCASE/ALLIED)
Aspire(Turbo Case)
ATADC
Athena Power
ATRIX
Broadway Com Corp
Coolmax
Deer
Diablotek
Dynapower USA
Dynex
EagleTech
FOXCONN
HEC Orion
HEC Raptor
Hiper Type-R
I-Star Computer Co. Ltd
In Win
JPAC COMPUTER
Just PC
Kingwin Inc.
Linkworld Electronics
Logisys Computer
MGE
MSI
NMEDIAPC
Norwood Micro/ CompUSA
NorthQ
NZXT
Okia
Powmax
Q-Tec
Raidmax
Rocketfish
Rosewill
SFC
Shuttle
Skyhawk
Spire Coolers
Star Micro
STARTECH
Thermaltake Purepower NP
Thermaltake TR2
TOPOWER TOP
Ultra X-Connect
Wintech 
XION
YoungYear
Zebronics


----------



## spidermohmd1

i have seen this list before but there was only the HEC Orion ... can u give me link ? .. in Egypt my Freinds are running GTS 250 with HEC 350W lol STABLE!


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Is OCZ the only make of PSU you can buy?


yup ... but there another stuff but too expensive like Antec and Gigabyte ODIN and HEC Cougar ..


----------



## videoman5

My HEC has been running my sig rig for about 5 months with stable voltages.


----------



## kromar

so when you al talk about the 55Â°C max temps you refere to the core temps and not to the cpu temp?
im getting the new parts anyway but would be nice to have this question out of the way once and for all









@spidermohmd1: have you tried to lower your ram speed a bit to get 3.7 stable? seems [email protected] is a high overclock when going for max cpu speed (if thats still what your ram is running). you should go with a loose ram setting ant tighten it once you reached a cpu clock your satisfied with.


----------



## spidermohmd1

@kromar .. will try but when settings busxmulti u suggest with voltage?


----------



## Bartmasta

Would a new PSU help with my overclocking? Or is it more related to my 50'C load temperatures?

@ spider: try to get a corsair


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Would a new PSU help with my overclocking? Or is it more related to my 50'C load temperatures?

@ spider: try to get a corsair


Not available here


----------



## Bartmasta

look harder lol


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


Not available here

















Are there any site's that you could buy PSU's from? If so what are they, so we can get an idea of whats available.


----------



## spidermohmd1

there arent too many options

http://maximumhardware.net/

http://dvd4arab.maktoob.com/showthread.php?t=731358


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
there arent too many options

http://maximumhardware.net/

http://dvd4arab.maktoob.com/showthread.php?t=731358

Are there not any site's like Newegg or Ebuyer?


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Are there not any site's like Newegg or Ebuyer?

lol ... welcome to Egypt in Africa


----------



## kromar

how much would you pay for a new psu from those shops?


----------



## lifelease

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594830

3.51 ghz
200x17.5
800 mhz ram at 4 4 4 15 timings
1.48 vcore
2000 ht link
2000 NB speed
M3A79-T deluxe motherboard
790 FX/ 750 SB chipset
Xigmatek s1283 push pull

Add me


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
how much would you pay for a new psu from those shops?

600-700


----------



## hexcode99

Hi.

Have a x3 720 here that I was able to unlock into a quad core.
But it looks like I max out at 3.5Ghz with 4 Cores fully stable using Prime95/IntelBurnTest.
3.6Ghz/3.7Ghz not stable and get blue screens during testing.
AMD suggests max voltage for this CPU is1.425v.
Is it "safe" to go higher? (AMD 720 Specs)

At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.

Out of the above three options, which would be the best bet?









For some reason my Biostar TA790GX 128M won't let me go over 1.488v.
If I could, I should be able to get 3.6Ghz, which is what I wanted, but not safe I don't think.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hexcode99 yes it is safe dont worry but try not to pass 1.6 .. but it is ok though


----------



## hexcode99

Well, like I said, AMD suggests max voltage for this CPU is 1.425v.
You are saying it is "safe" and "recommended" to go above that?

At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Well, like I said, AMD suggests max voltage for this CPU is1.425v.
You are saying it is "safe" and "recommended" to go above that?

At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.

The 720 is the same chip as a 955, The only difference is that you have 1 disabled core. The max voltage for a 955 is 1.5V, So I'd go by that


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
The 720 is the same chip as a 955, The only difference is that you have 1 disabled core. The max voltage for a 955 is 1.5V, So I'd go by that









Well, if that is the case, then I would say 1.488v is too close to the limit.
Would be better to stick with 3.4Ghz at 1.440v. Reason I am asking to see how high I should go, as I don't want to damage the CPU. But isn't it true that going above the recommended 1.425v will shorten the life span of the CPU?


----------



## spidermohmd1

hexcode increase ur voltage and the cpu wont be damaged or decreased in lifetime if ur temps are good


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
hexcode increase ur voltage and the cpu wont be damaged or decreased in lifetime if ur temps are good

Not true...High enough voltages will damage the silicon, But up to 1.55V is safe for the Phenom II's.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Not true...High enough voltages will damage the silicon, But up to 1.55V is safe for the Phenom II's.

What voltage are you using to get your x3 720 Quad to 3.71Ghz?


----------



## elito

*yawn..nothing too interesting..


----------



## S3phro

I found that the 720 loved 3.6Ghz on 4 cores with 1.45-1.48v, but as soon as i start going above that it gets very volt hungry. I wouldn't be suprised if I could get mine to boot into windows at 4.0 with 1.62ish vcore, Just dont quite feel like blowing the chip away. 1.56 is high enough for me atm!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
What voltage are you using to get your x3 720 Quad to 3.71Ghz?

I'm at 1.47V for 3.75 right now...haven't updated my system info haha


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifelease* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594830

3.51 ghz
200x17.5
800 mhz ram at 4 4 4 15 timings
1.48 vcore
2000 ht link
2000 NB speed
M3A79-T deluxe motherboard
790 FX/ 750 SB chipset
Xigmatek s1283 push pull

Add me









Your in


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Hi.

Have a x3 720 here that I was able to unlock into a quad core.
But it looks like I max out at 3.5Ghz with 4 Cores fully stable using Prime95/IntelBurnTest.
3.6Ghz/3.7Ghz not stable and get blue screens during testing.
AMD suggests max voltage for this CPU is1.425v.
Is it "safe" to go higher? (AMD 720 Specs)

At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.

Out of the above three options, which would be the best bet?









For some reason my Biostar TA790GX 128M won't let me go over 1.488v.
If I could, I should be able to get 3.6Ghz, which is what I wanted, but not safe I don't think.

That seems like a lot of volts for 3.3! Is it because your 4th core or does it take a lot of volts to run 3cores OCed too? While we are on the sublect of PSUs what is in your rig?


----------



## LethalRise750

Got 3800Mhz Stable heh Also did 9.812s in wPrime lol










Gonna post a LinX SS later


----------



## S3phro

Wow nice temps man, i have to go to 1.60 to get 3.8 stable







Grats looks like a sweet chip!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


Wow nice temps man, i have to go to 1.60 to get 3.8 stable







Grats looks like a sweet chip!


lol I'm hitting 57C max load and idling at 38C


----------



## Afrodisiac

Mind if you let me in the club a little early (i.e. without posting proof)?

My CPU gets here in a few hours and I want to make a build log with a sig space, so I want to get all my clubs ready to put in the sig space.
I will definitely post proof by the end of the day.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Mind if you let me in the club a little early (i.e. without posting proof)?

My CPU gets here in a few hours and I want to make a build log with a sig space, so I want to get all my clubs ready to put in the sig space.
I will definitely post proof by the end of the day.


Of Course


----------



## spidermohmd1

@LethalRise750 lol i am so jealous!!!!


----------



## S3phro

I meant volts damit >_<

I got 3.7 at 1.450 before, ran prime95 for 30mins easy, resetted and now it wants more volts again -,-

I'll see if i can get 3.9 stable >


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


I meant volts damit >_<

I got 3.7 at 1.450 before, ran prime95 for 30mins easy, resetted and now it wants more volts again -,-

I'll see if i can get 3.9 stable >











My CPU Started doing that lol...


----------



## kromar

OMG i just installed the new fans and applied the new thermale paste on the CPU and GPU and watch those temperature drops, thats amazing (CPU+GPU under full load









here the new fans, really great deal cost me about 8chf and have a 10year warranty + some additional pottentiometers to adjust them manually:O 









and those are the new temps under full load, cpu almost 10Â°C (used to be around 55-58) cooler and gpu used to be over 60Â°C idle and around 80Â°C at load:O


----------



## S3phro

Sweet grats Kromar! Nice to see a decent drop in those temps


----------



## LethalRise750

I like the green


----------



## Bartmasta

wait so which temperature matters, core temp or cpu temp?


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


That seems like a lot of volts for 3.3! Is it because your 4th core or does it take a lot of volts to run 3cores OCed too? While we are on the sublect of PSUs what is in your rig?


In the BIOS, unlocked to quad, my CPU has temps at 20c at stock, around 24c at mid overclock, and around 28c for high overclock. So good temperature control. I have only been adjusting the voltage and multiplier for these overclocks, should I be increasing the Bus Speed and HT Link too? As for 3 core overclocking, have not really tried it, as I prefer a quad core.

At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.

CPU: AMD X3 720 BE
Motherboard: TFORCE TA790GX 128M
PowerSupply: Antec EA650 650W
Memory: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB
Case: Antec Three Hundred Black (all fans installed)
HeatSink: XIGMATEK Dark Knight
VideoCard: Using motherboard on-board ATI 3300 for now.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


In the BIOS, unlocked to quad, my CPU has temps at 20c at stock, around 24c at mid overclock, and around 28c for high overclock. So good temperature control. I have only been adjusting the voltage and multiplier for these overclocks, should I be increasing the Bus Speed and HT Link too? As for 3 core overclocking, have not really tried it, as I prefer a quad core.

At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.

CPU: AMD X3 720 BE
Motherboard: TFORCE TA790GX 128M
PowerSupply: Antec EA650 650W
Memory: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB
Case: Antec Three Hundred Black (all fans installed)
HeatSink: XIGMATEK Dark Knight
VideoCard: Using motherboard on-board ATI 3300 for now.


Instead of putting your system info in your sig, you can put it all here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## artus

Hi all just found the site and must say very nice. I tried to unlock my 4th core would not have any of it had to reset the bios to get to even boot so will stay with where I am now which is 3.5 @1.4v NB 2600 with a .2v increase and my memory which is OCZ1600 clocked to 1333 timings of 6-6-6-24 1T.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Instead of putting your system info in your sig, you can put it all here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


Alright.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


wait so which temperature matters, core temp or cpu temp?


both, but IMO CORE is more important, because thats its individual, cpu temp is the temp of the chip as a whole. so if teh cores gets too high, the chip goes byebye. and ofcourse if the cpu temp gets too high - it dmges the chip aswell..but its the core thats weaker..since its inside the chip..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Instead of putting your system info in your sig, you can put it all here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


hahaha


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 

hahaha









What did i say?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
What did i say?

I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## elito

^ ^;; i was just bored.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
^ ^;; i was just bored.

Lol thought you might be









Anyone want to see my Brown motherboard? http://www.unitycorp.co.jp/asus/moth.../big_photo.jpg


----------



## Paradox me

Looks a lot better than Gigabyte's rainbow boards.

It doesn't help that I painted the inside of my case red, which went well with my old black board, but now blue on red looks hideous.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Lol thought you might be









Anyone want to see my Brown motherboard? http://www.unitycorp.co.jp/asus/moth.../big_photo.jpg

LOL it really is brown! :turd: I thought it was going to be a joke or something!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
LOL it really is brown! :turd: I thought it was going to be a joke or something!









lol, it really is Brown. I mean what a colour. You would think they would make it a nicer colour but no, my cathodes make it look wierd as well. Notice the lack off cooling?


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


lol, it really is Brown. I mean what a colour. You would think they would make it a nicer colour but no, my cathodes make it look wierd as well. Notice the lack off cooling?


The lack of ccoling is to show off as much brown as possible. Yet they still used bright colors on the slots etc.... Who in engineering thought that would be a good idea?


----------



## hexcode99

In the BIOS, unlocked to quad, my CPU has temps at 20c at stock, around 24c at mid overclock, and around 28c for high overclock. So good temperature control. I have only been adjusting the voltage and multiplier for these overclocks, should I be increasing the Bus Speed and HT Link too? As for 3 core overclocking, have not really tried it, as I prefer a quad core.

At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/5347/75112468.jpg


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


In the BIOS, unlocked to quad, my CPU has temps at 20c at stock, around 24c at mid overclock, and around 28c for high overclock. So good temperature control. I have only been adjusting the voltage and multiplier for these overclocks, should I be increasing the Bus Speed and HT Link too? As for 3 core overclocking, have not really tried it, as I prefer a quad core.

At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/5347/75112468.jpg


You must be in Antarctica lol


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


You must be in Antarctica lol


Those are idle temps, good wire management and case cool helps though.
So about my question? Is it better to boost Bus Speed, HT Link, and voltage?
Rather then just multiplier and voltage (which is what I was doing as see below)?

X3 720 BE - 200 Bus Speed and 1600 HT Link with XX.X multiplier
At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.


----------



## spidermohmd1

can i know what do i get when increasing or decreasing HT Link ? and NB Frequency? Stable clocks??


----------



## elito

youd want to grab that bios that fixes the 1600ht link speed issue on these biostar boards..this other guy on this thread had thiat issue and fixed it with a bios upgrade.

and no matter what good cable management, it won't yield you 20C idle unless your ambients COLD... and from the looks at those specs, id stick with [email protected], 200mhz wont make it a difference, but .MV's certainly do to the chip. =]


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


My CPU Started doing that lol...


mine does as well now. Thats strange, I had to jack mine up to just to get the NB high and stable at 3.7 and now it seems to need more volts to run at 3.6. I have to use 1.3875v to run 3.6ghz stable! I used to run all 4 cores stable at 3710 with a mere 1.3875v, now i can only get 3.6 stable at those volts. Also its been so so so hot in Tennessee so that could have a little to do with it. But thats not the whole story. Its go me worried a little. I shouldnt have been pushing all those volts and left the cpu where it was, 
I just couldnt get a nb of 2500 at 3710 unless I push 1.45v [email protected]!!!!!!!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Update:

- Clock Speed: 3799
- Bus xMulti: 262 x 14.5
- RAM Speed: 1048
- Vcore: 1.47V
- HT Link: 2096
- NB Speed: 2620
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight
- Number of Core's: 4


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Those are idle temps, good wire management and case cool helps though.
So about my question? Is it better to boost Bus Speed, HT Link, and voltage?
Rather then just multiplier and voltage (which is what I was doing as see below)?

X3 720 BE - 200 Bus Speed and 1600 HT Link with XX.X multiplier
At 1.424v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
At 1.440v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
At 1.488v, I have fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.

Can't go below Ambient Air Temperatures on an Air Cooler. So you must have 12-14C temps in your house lol Because even anything around 16-19C isn't enough to produce 20C idle temps.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artus* 
Hi all just found the site and must say very nice. I tried to unlock my 4th core would not have any of it had to reset the bios to get to even boot so will stay with where I am now which is 3.5 @1.4v NB 2600 with a .2v increase and my memory which is OCZ1600 clocked to 1333 timings of 6-6-6-24 1T.

I will put you down in the list if you fill out the format:

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
youd want to grab that bios that fixes the 1600ht link speed issue on these biostar boards..this other guy on this thread had thiat issue and fixed it with a bios upgrade.

and no matter what good cable management, it won't yield you 20C idle unless your ambients COLD... and from the looks at those specs, id stick with [email protected], 200mhz wont make it a difference, but .MV's certainly do to the chip. =]

20c is what the BIOS shows as the CPU temps with stock setting. Heck, my Intel Q9450 runs at 24c at stock settings. So don't know what else to say about that.

As for the 720, you can't really get a reading of core temps when in windows, as when 4th core is unlocked, they all show as -256c in AMD overdrive.

As for the new BIOS, the next newest BioStar motherboard BIOS from the January 09 one I am using now, is from June 09. From what I understand, it disables ACC unlocking with something called "core leveling". So don't think I can use it if I want to unlock cores.


----------



## LethalRise750

And it still doesn't change Thermal Dynamic Laws and Physics lol


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
And it still doesn't change Thermal Dynamic Laws and Physics lol

Are you really saying two different motherboards give the wrong BIOS CPU temperature reading?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Are you really saying two different motherboards give the wrong BIOS CPU temperature reading?

Nope, But I'm saying its impossible according to Thermal Dynamic Laws.

Thermal Dynamics>You


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Nope, But I'm saying its impossible according to Thermal Dynamic Laws.

Thermal Dynamics>You

Are you like insane? You know, crazy?
I am telling you want the BIOS shows me for the CPU temperature at stock/idle and you are being a smartass.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
20c is what the BIOS shows as the CPU temps with stock setting. Heck, my Intel Q9450 runs at 24c at stock settings. So don't know what else to say about that.

As for the 720, you can't really get a reading of core temps when in windows, as when 4th core is unlocked, they all show as -256c in AMD overdrive.

As for the new BIOS, the next newest BioStar motherboard BIOS from the January 09 one I am using now, is from June 09. From what I understand, it disables ACC unlocking with something called "core leveling". So don't think I can use it if I want to unlock cores.

you dont have options for NB multiplier or HT in your bios? look there should be some kinda link option! If you change their multiplier you can get them up higher without the "fsb". It isnt better to use the "fsb" no but you can usually fine tune your OC that way. The highest you can get the NB the better performance you will get. The HT seems to have a 2000mhz sweat spot although mine fairs better at 2200 to 2300 at 2400 I start loosing performance. If you dont have any options for NB in your bios then you can OC it the old fashion way via fsb. After the CPU overclock the NB is second to give you the most performance gain. I am not so sure about have the HT under 2000 but I suspect it will have little impact, But if you can get the HT up to 2000 as thats a common place to leave it!


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
can i know what do i get when increasing or decreasing HT Link ? and NB Frequency? Stable clocks??

increasing the HT link did nothing for me so far exept blue screens and some people reported worse performance when raising it.
NB freq increase will give you better ram performance, i run some crysis bench marks with 2ghz and 2.6ghz NB freq but got no fps increase, so not sure how tis results in better performance for any apps...
increasing the NB/NB voltage can give some more stability as i heard...

i just recieved a reply from Gigabyte about the Vdimm which i cant raise to 2.2V and they wrote "The KHX8500D2K2/4G is not the best choice for Phenom II because of the extreme high DDR2 voltage."
so why exactly would i choose ram with lower Vimm for a phenomII??


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


you dont have options for NB multiplier or HT in your bios? look there should be some kinda link option! If you change their multiplier you can get them up higher without the "fsb". It isnt better to use the "fsb" no but you can usually fine tune your OC that way. The highest you can get the NB the better performance you will get. The HT seems to have a 2000mhz sweat spot although mine fairs better at 2200 to 2300 at 2400 I start loosing performance. If you dont have any options for NB in your bios then you can OC it the old fashion way via fsb. After the CPU overclock the NB is second to give you the most performance gain. I am not so sure about have the HT under 2000 but I suspect it will have little impact, But if you can get the HT up to 2000 as thats a common place to leave it!


Do you have to increase Bus Speed and HT Link along with the multiplier?
Or is it Bus Speed and HT Link with voltage or multiplier and voltage?


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


increasing the HT link did nothing for me so far exept blue screens and some people reported worse performance when raising it.
NB freq increase will give you better ram performance, i run some crysis bench marks with 2ghz and 2.6ghz NB freq but got no fps increase, so not sure how tis results in better performance for any apps...
increasing the NB/NB voltage can give some more stability as i heard...

i just recieved a reply from Gigabyte about the Vdimm which i cant raise to 2.2V and they wrote "The KHX8500D2K2/4G is not the best choice for Phenom II because of the extreme high DDR2 voltage."
so why exactly would i choose ram with lower Vimm for a phenomII??


In memory bottlenecked conditions the NB can yield much results, but in apps which arent memory restricted it isnt ganna matter much. Also 4 core phenom2s benifit more from NB the 3 core as they are more memory restricted


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


As for the 720, you can't really get a reading of core temps when in windows, as when 4th core is unlocked, they all show as -256c in AMD overdrive.


i switched back to 3 cores because of my temp problems and notice that the core temps are always about 14Â°C below the CPU temps, so i guess it behaves the same way when the 4th core is unlocked. maybe with the 4th the cores are a bit hotter?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


increasing the HT link did nothing for me so far exept blue screens and some people reported worse performance when raising it.
NB freq increase will give you better ram performance, i run some crysis bench marks with 2ghz and 2.6ghz NB freq but got no fps increase, so not sure how tis results in better performance for any apps...
increasing the NB/NB voltage can give some more stability as i heard...

i just recieved a reply from Gigabyte about the Vdimm which i cant raise to 2.2V and they wrote "The KHX8500D2K2/4G is not the best choice for Phenom II because of the extreme high DDR2 voltage."
so why exactly would i choose ram with lower Vimm for a phenomII??


thats odd..vdimms usually unlocks themselves once the board reads that the PSU in the system is good..and u got a corsair..that has to be good!, on my board..i can go up to..all the way..roughly..2.6V's.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Do you have to increase Bus Speed and HT Link along with the multiplier?
Or is it Bus Speed and HT Link with voltage or multiplier and voltage?


No, but it depends on your bios options. If you can just raise your multiplier or ratio then that will do you just as good. You can do it how ever is best for you although! the end results will give you pretty much the same performance no matter how you reach them. whether you do it bus and multiplier, multiplier only, or just bus. the end result is whats important. Usually people try to keep the HT link at around 2000 and the NB above 2400. 
Some get the nb > 2600 which is great!


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
thats odd..vdimms usually unlocks themselves once the board reads that the PSU in the system is good..and u got a corsair..that has to be good!, on my board..i can go up to..all the way..roughly..2.6V's.

i think its a bios problem because i cant post when i set the vdimm >2.1V. i have to clear the CMOS when i do. and thats what i wrote to gigabyte but looks like they have no interest in fixing such things...


----------



## kromar

does anybody have an idea what the las 4 settings are for and what exactly they do?


----------



## elito

those are all mem settings, just leave em the way they are.


----------



## S3phro

I had 3.7 and 3.8 running last night at 1.47, but then after a restart it didn't want to boot into them again.

I'm leaning towards my PSU causing a bottleneck now, it fluctuates by 0.20 vcore so when it crashes it usually isnt a blue screen it just switches off.

Also having issues with my mobo not wanting to run my ram at 7-7-7-18 at 1600mhz, I'm pretty sure these are both related to the power supply so i might go get a 850watt+ psu this week. I need a new one for my watercooling setup in a few weeks anyway









Any thoughts guys?


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


I had 3.7 and 3.8 running last night at 1.47, but then after a restart it didn't want to boot into them again.

I'm leaning towards my PSU causing a bottleneck now, it fluctuates by 0.20 vcore so when it crashes it usually isnt a blue screen it just switches off.

Also having issues with my mobo not wanting to run my ram at 7-7-7-18 at 1600mhz, I'm pretty sure these are both related to the power supply so i might go get a 850watt+ psu this week. I need a new one for my watercooling setup in a few weeks anyway









Any thoughts guys?


For what do you need +850 PSU? Do you have quad crossfire? I dont think so. If I were you I'd get a quality +500w PSU but thats just me


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


I had 3.7 and 3.8 running last night at 1.47, but then after a restart it didn't want to boot into them again.

I'm leaning towards my PSU causing a bottleneck now, it fluctuates by 0.20 vcore so when it crashes it usually isnt a blue screen it just switches off.

Also having issues with my mobo not wanting to run my ram at 7-7-7-18 at 1600mhz, I'm pretty sure these are both related to the power supply so i might go get a 850watt+ psu this week. I need a new one for my watercooling setup in a few weeks anyway









Any thoughts guys?


Cpu VDroop is normally caused by the motherboard. You should have no problem powering that build with a decent 500W with plenty of Amp's on the +12v. You current PSU kicks out 1 Amp less than mine, yours is a 650W and mines is a 400W.


----------



## ocre

I am with everyone else. I dont think its your PSU, unless you have other indications. I cant run my 1600ddr3 at 7-7-7 without having 2T. I can run 1300 5-5-5 1T all day long and get much better performance with the NB at 2500+. Also most rigs cpu voltage fluctuate some. Its pretty common and not a sign of the PSU in itself. Now the shutting down or restarting without a blue screen could be a PSU issue but it should also do that when your GPU is at full load which is much more watts then just the CPU is OC. You would be having issues when you push your graphics even at lesser cpu overclocks.


----------



## S3phro

I have read that it could simply be that my ram is in the 3rd and 4th slots because the heat spreaderss are that tall it wont fit under my noctua for 1 and 2. Once the water cooling is in i'll be able to chuck them into 1 and 2.

I'm also buying another 4890 in a few weeks, I'm just a bit warey that I have to run my volts so high to get 3.7-3.8 considering my temps are max 43c and usually idle between 20-23c.


----------



## S3phro

Watercooling setup ordered, now i just gotta wait for it to arrive









Will be nice to be able to hear myself think again!

I'll be using fan controllers to bring the fans up to speed for some lower temps when needed though.


----------



## Bartmasta

what do you guys use to cool your rooms?

mine reaches 30'C during the day and its rly annoying


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
Watercooling setup ordered, now i just gotta wait for it to arrive









Will be nice to be able to hear myself think again!

I'll be using fan controllers to bring the fans up to speed for some lower temps when needed though.
























Thats cool, I always wanted a water setup but....You know the hassle and very high cost always prevented me from it in the past. Now I have a 2yr old and that keeps me from it. But I keep waiting for some better type of cooling to become mainstream. Water is better than air by far, but I feel a much better cooling alternative is around the corner. Some kinda new technology, for mainstream use you know. Anyway there will be sooner or later and i cant wait to see what it turns out to be


----------



## elito

pff i dont even have my AC installed on my room and **** is WARM/HOT ALL DAY HERE IN NY ..lol but o wells the chip is surviving. LOL


----------



## S3phro

I wish I could run at your volts ocre, 1.568 for 3.7 on all cores compared to 1.38 is depressing!

Nearly tempted to buy a 955 :O


----------



## b3ar

Finally got my new HS installed (and some fantastic AC 120mm fans - ridiculously quiet) so it was time to up the oc.

- Clock Speed: 3423 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 17
- RAM Speed: 1066
- Vcore: 1.36
- HT Link: 2013
- NB Speed: 2215
- Motherboard: ga-ma790xt-ud4p
- Chipset: 790
- CPU Cooling: Xigamatek s1283
- Number of Core's: 4

Temps on the core peaked at 51c, so I figure I've got some more headroom.

Once I get a stable cpu oc, I'll deal with the ram - I've kept it very loose.

Wish I had more time, but toddlers and wives keep demanding I pay attention to them, dammit...


----------



## S3phro

Grats on the overclock mate, and the four cores!


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
Finally got my new HS installed (and some fantastic AC 120mm fans - ridiculously quiet) so it was time to up the oc.

- Clock Speed: 3423 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 17
- RAM Speed: 1066
- Vcore: 1.36
- HT Link: 2013
- NB Speed: 2215
- Motherboard: ga-ma790xt-ud4p
- Chipset: 790
- CPU Cooling: Xigamatek s1283
- Number of Core's: 4

Temps on the core peaked at 51c, so I figure I've got some more headroom.

Once I get a stable cpu oc, I'll deal with the ram - I've kept it very loose.

Wish I had more time, but toddlers and wives keep demanding I pay attention to them, dammit...

Seems as if everyone is unlocking these days!!!!!!
Good job! at very good volts BTW! the phenom 2 955 take 1.35v so you are doing pretty good.








Do you want this add to the spreadsheet? if so then I need a CPUz validation and you are set.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
those are all mem settings, just leave em the way they are.

why? what do they do?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*
























Thats cool, I always wanted a water setup but....You know the hassle and very high cost always prevented me from it in the past. Now I have a 2yr old and that keeps me from it. But I keep waiting for some better type of cooling to become mainstream. Water is better than air by far, but I feel a much better cooling alternative is around the corner. Some kinda new technology, for mainstream use you know. Anyway there will be sooner or later and i cant wait to see what it turns out to be


you could try one of these http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid...e=expert&pid=1 ^^


----------



## silbluever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


Watercooling setup ordered, now i just gotta wait for it to arrive









Will be nice to be able to hear myself think again!

I'll be using fan controllers to bring the fans up to speed for some lower temps when needed though.


Which system are you going to get?


----------



## Willhemmens

If anyones around, could you just check im right in saying this: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/531361-cpu-temp-too-low-2.html#post6569718


----------



## S3phro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silbluever*


Which system are you going to get?


I'm building it out of swiftech parts


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


If anyones around, could you just check im right in saying this: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/531361-cpu-temp-too-low-2.html#post6569718


we have tjmax i believe. but dude, i didnt even bother posting in there.. ^ ^;; - i've been lazy in helping the community recently. =T


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


I'm building it out of swiftech parts










good! let us know how the temps differ with your new wc setup. and some pics if you can.

im still holding back on getting a triple rad and a heatkiller v3 lc or a koolance cpu-345 for my wc upgrade


----------



## b3ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Seems as if everyone is unlocking these days!!!!!!
Good job! at very good volts BTW! the phenom 2 955 take 1.35v so you are doing pretty good.








Do you want this add to the spreadsheet? if so then I need a CPUz validation and you are set.

Knew I forgot something: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595658


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3phro* 
I'm building it out of swiftech parts









Would you mine saying which parts your going to use? Only because if it works well, i might build a similar loop.


----------



## crashovride02

I'm using Swifty parts for my whole loop. The temps are awesome!! My max load temp at current OC and voltage is 42c which is really good since it's the middle of summer and my house is usually around 26c ambient. When it's cooler in my house my max obviously goes down. I'm sure a newer water block would result in lower temps but I can't complain!!

* Apogee GT water-block
* MCR220 radiator w/ stock Swifty 120mm, 72 CFM at 37 dBA. 
* MCP655-B 12 Volts DC pump
* MCRES-Micro reservoir Ver. 1


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
you could try one of these http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid...e=expert&pid=1 ^^

Thats nice! I like the blue computer, Its already too cool!!!
Back a couple years ago I heard about some kinda liquid metal CPU coolers. I dont know what happened to it, but it was supposed to be a big deal. They didnt have one to test yet, but I think some german company had invented it. I wonder what happed to that?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
Knew I forgot something: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595658

Okay, I updated you! good job BTW! You know you can go a lot further, but does it really matter? Thats what I say!

new news: I sold my other 720 to my brother, He wants that crappy jetway hummer when it gets back from RMA! I really was surprised at how crappy the board was, even aside of the ram issues. It looked Like an expensive board with all the copper coated pipes but man that bios was sooo buggy, It started pushing vcore 1.65-1.7v, for no reason, I noticed my CPU was burning up at 60+ core temps and the computer shut off!
In the bios the vcore was set to 1.325 but reported in hardware monitor as much higher. i couldnt get the volts down until i reset the bios, Then everything was normal, But i have no idea why it went crazy. Thats just another of the many problems I had with the jetway hummer, from just one night of tinkering to see what it could do! And i build computers for a living, thats my job, build, setup, then repair. This has to be the worst motherboard I have ever messed with recently. So here is my report from the last year of builds:
I guess it still stands in the budget category of recent motherboards from my experience rank in order: 1) asrock (2) biostar (3) dont do it be warned
Number one in all is Gigabyte, stay away from Asus for now(had a very bad year with broken boards)
But the real winner I seen so far is the Asrock, Not because its better, but because its so surprisingly good, you wouldnt believe it unless you tried it. We switched to asrock from biostar at the shop for budget builds and out of nearly 1 hundred, none came back so far, Thats better then our gigabyte record!! but you know the asrock is what it is, and what it is, its very good at it! All around its an unexpectedly good I think 2nd only to the mighty gigabyte. Asus would be up there too but i have major beef with them right know!!!!!!


----------



## spidermohmd1

@ocre !! i was going to get a crosshair III ... what now ... should i get the Gigabyte 790FX-UD5P ?? or the Crosshair III ?? or MA790X-UD4P ..... what is the best one in stability of overclocking?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


@ocre !! i was going to get a crosshair III ... what now ... should i get the Gigabyte 790FX-UD5P ?? or the Crosshair III ?? or MA790X-UD4P ..... what is the best one in stability of overclocking?


I say get the Gigabyte, i'm never buying a Asus again.


----------



## LethalRise750

I agree, Gigabyte FTW!!

Btw, Whats everyone elses CPU Temp(Not CORES TEMP) for UD4P Owners with 4 cores unlocked?


----------



## Willhemmens

*Happy 3000th Post!

*

1000 posts in 2 weeks? Thats alot.

Just for fun:








BTW, we have 91,574 views, this is fast becoming one of the most viewed. Can someone ask a mod to sticky it?


----------



## spidermohmd1

*AMD TWKR Reviews*


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


@ocre !! i was going to get a crosshair III ... what now ... should i get the Gigabyte 790FX-UD5P ?? or the Crosshair III ?? or MA790X-UD4P ..... what is the best one in stability of overclocking?


Well! Asus boards just havent been reliable for us lately, I would say the UD5P hands down if it were me, You could get a great Asus and have no issues, There are very many who have. But I have got so frustrated with Asus I have personally boycotted them untill they get things together! I am sure they will get back in the game sooner or later, I am not going asus for a while though. They look cool and sounds great, but lately asus has been living up to expectations


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys can u vote here


----------



## ocre

Has anyone ever used the spire thermax 2 cooler? I installed one today, special order, and its pretty darn good, Didnt test it too much but I think its got to be up there on the top somewhere! Does anyone know anyone who used one? I mean its very cheap, and it really surprised me at how well it does


----------



## Cropythy

- Clock Speed 3512MHz
- Bus xMulti 200.7*17.5
- RAM Speed  1600
- Vcore 1.55
- HT Link 2006.8
- NB Speed 2000
- Motherboard Asus M4A78T-E
- Chipset 790GX
- CPU Cooling Thermaltake V1
- Number of Core's 3
- Cpuz Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595813


----------



## spidermohmd1

omg .. decrease ur voltage ... 1.55 is too high for 3.5 .. make it 1.45


----------



## S3phro

Will, I'm using the below for the base of my watercooling setup 1/2" tubing.

Swiftech Apogee GTZ SE CPU Waterblock
Swiftech MCR320-QP Radiator - (3 fan radiator)
Swiftech MCP655 12V Pump
Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev2 Reservoir


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


Will, I'm using the below for the base of my watercooling setup 1/2" tubing.

Swiftech Apogee GTZ SE CPU Waterblock
Swiftech MCR320-QP Radiator - (3 fan radiator)
Swiftech MCP655 12V Pump
Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev2 Reservoir


You got some sweet parts there, i am a fan of all of those parts, i also love that pump.


----------



## S3phro

It should be sweet







, i'll post up some pics/start a blog or somethen for my pc when i get it. I wanna re-wire everything, mount my 4890 with AS5, setup the watercooling etc...

Can't wait


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


It should be sweet







, i'll post up some pics/start a blog or somethen for my pc when i get it. I wanna re-wire everything, mount my 4890 with AS5, setup the watercooling etc...

Can't wait










Photograph everything, even your gpu core, i love photos. Also photgraph building the loop, i want to see how its done









I will post a photo of my gpu core in a sec.
Heres the photo and anougher photo.


----------



## Cropythy

Won't stay stable at 1.45 not just that it wont even boot into windows at 1.45, no clue why but i am getting perfectly good temps right now, stays around 47'c under load


----------



## S3phro

Very nice! I'll layout the loop for you and get some pics







Fingers crossed it's here before the end of the week.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cropythy*


Won't stay stable at 1.45 not just that it wont even boot into windows at 1.45, no clue why but i am getting perfectly good temps right now, stays around 47'c under load










Whats your Ambient air temp?


----------



## Cropythy

temps in my room of 24'c


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cropythy*


Won't stay stable at 1.45 not just that it wont even boot into windows at 1.45, no clue why but i am getting perfectly good temps right now, stays around 47'c under load










What thermal paste you using? 47'c is quite hot, at stock speeds i load at 29'c and at 3.8ghz it 36'c. 23'c Ambient.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3phro*


Very nice! I'll layout the loop for you and get some pics







Fingers crossed it's here before the end of the week.


Cant wait!


----------



## Cropythy

Artic Silver 5


----------



## elito

screw that, im getting nearly 40C basic usage. lol and like 55-58C loaded. my rooms HOT


----------



## Goodboys

Count me in..









Format:

- Clock Speed :3300.29
- Bus xMulti :200 x 16.5
- RAM Speed :800Mhz
- Vcore :1.325v
- HT Link :2000
- NB Speed :2000
- Motherboard :Asus M3A
- Chipset :Ati 770
- CPU Cooling :Thermalright 120 Extreme
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595887

Keeping it nice and simple clock speed.
Also CPU-Z only shows 2 cores, but I think this is due to the motherboard not officially supporting PII CPU's..


----------



## Bartmasta

ahhhh its so hot i wanna benchmark


----------



## ocre

hey!
Has anyone ever used the spire thermax 2 cooler?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cropythy* 
- Clock Speed 3512MHz
- Bus xMulti 200.7*17.5
- RAM Speed 1600
- Vcore 1.55
- HT Link 2006.8
- NB Speed 2000
- Motherboard Asus M4A78T-E
- Chipset 790GX
- CPU Cooling Thermaltake V1
- Number of Core's 3
- Cpuz Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595813


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goodboys* 
Count me in..









Format:

- Clock Speed :3300.29
- Bus xMulti :200 x 16.5
- RAM Speed :800Mhz
- Vcore :1.325v
- HT Link :2000
- NB Speed :2000
- Motherboard :Asus M3A
- Chipset :Ati 770
- CPU Cooling :Thermalright 120 Extreme
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595887

Keeping it nice and simple clock speed.
Also CPU-Z only shows 2 cores, but I think this is due to the motherboard not officially supporting PII CPU's..









Gotcha both,
@goodboys: Does your task manager show all 3 cores in the performance tab? Just thought i would ask. Some people have got their 720s stuck with 2 cores and had to reset the bios and swap their old CPU then put the 720 back to get 3 cores working again? Some older motherboards get buggy, especially when tweaking things like ACC


----------



## b3ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Okay, I updated you! good job BTW! You know you can go a lot further, but does it really matter? Thats what I say!

Thanks! I'm pretty pleased with myself.

I think you're right, I'll keep my chip where it is for now...bumping the vcore for another few hundred mhz might make my e-peen bigger, but that slight performance boost multiplied by the reduced life expectancy of the chip equals money wasted.

...that said, I _am_ curious about the limits of my particular chip...what if I have something rare and stupidly overclockable?


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I say get the Gigabyte, i'm never buying a Asus again.

Sorry to here that you have a beef with Asus but I guess I have been lucky with those mobos. When I bought my first AM3 board for DDR3 and CFX it was the Gig GA MA790FXT-UD5P and it didn't work so I took it back to the store and got the Asus. Strange though my first ever build back in 03 was a Gig 81PE1000L and it is being used at my wife's work atm. Still like Gigabyte though, just a little bad luck.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silbluever* 
Sorry to here that you have a beef with Asus but I guess I have been lucky with those mobos. When I bought my first AM3 board for DDR3 and CFX it was the Gig GA MA790FXT-UD5P and it didn't work so I took it back to the store and got the Asus. Strange though my first ever build back in 03 was a Gig 81PE1000L and it is being used at my wife's work atm. Still like Gigabyte though, just a little bad luck.

I got though 2 M3A's, 1 ABIT AX78 (my fault, good board, would have got a second but couldnt fine anougher) and 2 Asus M3A78 PRO's last year. By the way, this is just one rig.

This isnt the main reason though, its multiply things, such as, bad design, a BIOS that wont let me put any thing above 1.3v though my cpu, all of my customer care inquerys get converted to chinese and them converted back to english making it never easy to understand and colouring my motherboard Brown.

I have a GA-8PE800 Ultra with a little P4 sitting in it. It overclocks to 3.5GHz with stock cooler. Each time i have taken the borad out, i have notice the quality and design. I also have friends that sware by them, so i will be giving them (Gigabyte not Intel







) a go next time around. If they suck i will be going Asrock or something.


----------



## Goodboys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Gotcha both,
@goodboys: Does your task manager show all 3 cores in the performance tab? Just thought i would ask. Some people have got their 720s stuck with 2 cores and had to reset the bios and swap their old CPU then put the 720 back to get 3 cores working again? Some older motherboards get buggy, especially when tweaking things like ACC

Hey, I had a look and the only place it shows three cores is in Device manager, everywhere else its only 2 cores..
Think I will have to try this, because if i understand you correctly, only 2 of the cores are being used or being read by bios..?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goodboys* 
Hey, I had a look and the only place it shows three cores is in Device manager, everywhere else its only 2 cores..
Think I will have to try this, because if i understand you correctly, only 2 of the cores are being used or being read by bios..?

Did you try resetting your Bios?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silbluever* 
Sorry to here that you have a beef with Asus but I guess I have been lucky with those mobos. When I bought my first AM3 board for DDR3 and CFX it was the Gig GA MA790FXT-UD5P and it didn't work so I took it back to the store and got the Asus. Strange though my first ever build back in 03 was a Gig 81PE1000L and it is being used at my wife's work atm. Still like Gigabyte though, just a little bad luck.

actually we have had some gigabyte issues as well this past year, If you notice, I said we have primarily been using asrock for most amd builds unless we get a request. So far so good with nearly 100 builds, But the luck will run out sooner or later, it has to. But thats okay. When you get hit 1,2,3 or more times in a row, thats when you got to do something. And thats not 3 out of 3, Thats like 3 in a row come back from builds up to a year old. But every return makes us look bad to most people who dont understand the game. We only recently had any real issues with asus or gigabyte. for many years things were good, up into 2 yrs ago Asus then a couple gigabyte after then asus again, the only boards that werent coming back much, or none that i remember was biostar, but then again we used them only in small budget builds, nothing outrageous. Now we use asrock for most phenom builds, I mean I like gigabyte, a lot, A whole lot. But its gonna be a while before i trust asus again. But thats not saying at all that all asus boards fail. I mean anyone can buy one and have a great chance of it lasting forever. But its cost us a lot at our shop. And a very many p!ssed off customers. So thats attached to my mind. Its just a streak of bad luck maybe. We had a bunch WD drives go out all in the same 3 month period, I have boycotted them too. But I always loved WD, and still stand by them. But we switched to seagate barracuda for most builds over WD, and I have had some issues. But not enough to call it quits. Its just hard to predict whats gonna happen, Plus so many of our parts get shipped. Its crazy
Like playing slots sometimes. When something messes up for you, you know what to do. But some of these people, they go crazy, like "i payed bla, bla, bla, for this or that and it go out in 6 months" , "I cant wait 5 or 6 weeks for a RNA or whatever you call it!" , "this is your fault I blew up my computer!" ha, ha that last one nobody ever said, but you know. a lot of computer illiterate people come here. They all want to "download ebay" and "can i get this installed in my house by friday?" and "which one of these is the internet again?"........


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goodboys* 
Hey, I had a look and the only place it shows three cores is in Device manager, everywhere else its only 2 cores..
Think I will have to try this, because if i understand you correctly, only 2 of the cores are being used or being read by bios..?

does it say the number of cores when you post? The peeps who got stuck in 2 cores also only showed 2 in the performance tab of the device manager, I think. So it may be okay, You need to test to be sure. you could run prime95, hwmonitor, and the device manager at the same time to see if all your cores are being utilized. You should see a load across all cores and their temps should go up as well. Thats just off the top of my head but it should rule out if you have only 2 or 3 working. There is probably other programs but if those show 3 core results, I would say its all 3 regardless of CPUZ


----------



## kromar

new stable setup, i will keep the cpu at 3.4ghz but still playing around with the ram settings to see what timings/mhz is possible.
i tried to get 3.4ghz stable with less Vcore but had no success









- Clock Speed : 3405
- Bus xMulti: 227x15
- RAM Speed: 908mhz
- Vcore: 1.425
- HT Link: 2043
- NB Speed: 2270
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-Ud4
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Koolance H2o
- Number of Core's: 4
- ACC: Hybrid 6%,8%,6%,4%
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596061

- p95 12h blend:


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
new stable setup, i will keep the cpu at 3.4ghz but still playing around with the ram settings to see what timings/mhz is possible.
i tried to get 3.4ghz stable with less Vcore but had no success









- Clock Speed : 3405
- Bus xMulti: 227x15
- RAM Speed: 908mhz
- Vcore: 1.425
- HT Link: 2043
- NB Speed: 2270
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-Ud4
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Koolance H2o
- Number of Core's: 4
- ACC: Hybrid 6%,8%,6%,4%
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596061

updated!!!!!


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
updated!!!!!









thx but you swaped the HT Link and NB speed


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


thx but you swaped the HT Link and NB speed










Fixed


----------



## elito

no1's got anything interesting to say? ^ ^;;


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## LethalRise750

LOL 800mhz


----------



## Bartmasta

but look at the voltage


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


but look at the voltage


sweet







is that the normal C&Q or is it phenommsrtweaker? was thinking about optimizing my power saving settings but didnt thought you could go so far down with the Vcore. have you primed it?
heres my current power saving setting:


----------



## Bartmasta

i set the freq in AOD and the voltage in gigabyte easy tune 6

also i dont think its prime stable


----------



## kromar

gona test how far i can go down with 5min prime95 testing for each step...


----------



## PCpwnz

Hey guys I just installed my new Phenom II 720. Do I need any triple core drivers?? Also I believe I have the amd dual core drivers, do I need uninstall them? I am running the stock cooler because the one I had before wasnt good enough, what do you think I can OC to without messing with the voltages and withour overheating? Thank you.


----------



## kromar

@PCpwnz: 3.2ghz should be possible without increasing the Vcore, but you should check in Cpu-z how high your Vcore is, with the latest bios for my board the default is set to 1.425 instead of 1.325 which could cause some hot temperatures with a stock cooler...


----------



## PCpwnz

Mine is at 1.312.


----------



## Bartmasta

im addicted to benchmarking

anybody wanna have a challenge where you have to do SPI1m at 3.2 GHz?


----------



## elito

^ loserrr ^ ^;;


----------



## Linkzor

Hey please add me on there!!

- Clock Speed - 3500 Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200.5 x 17.5
- RAM Speed - 800 Mhz
- Vcore - 1.375V
- HT Link - 2000 Mhz
- Motherboard - Asus M3A78-T
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Vantec FX-92

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596484


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
^ loserrr ^ ^;;

?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCpwnz* 
Hey guys I just installed my new Phenom II 720. Do I need any triple core drivers?? Also I believe I have the amd dual core drivers, do I need uninstall them? I am running the stock cooler because the one I had before wasnt good enough, what do you think I can OC to without messing with the voltages and withour overheating? Thank you.

I have seen 3.2 to 3.4 on stock volts, ~3.3 is common. Then i have seen on this club in the past few some high volts for mild OCs. But i think those are rare!
Drivers:
do you have dual core optimizer installed? I think the cpu drivers in XP are just mainly for the power saving functions. Look in the device manager, it probably already shows the 720 three times. Its a universal driver which will work with 3 or 4 cores. I have had some issues before from just dropping in a cpu upgrade in the past. Its kinda rare but you can have issues. Some recommended to reinstall the OS when you change dramatically on a Cpu upgrade. Once I had a core maxing out after an upgrade. One core would be totally at 100% with no apps showing cpu usage. Re starting would fix the issue, but only temporary, after a while it would start going sluggish and have a maxed out core with no load. After tracing it down i found there was a driver issue that was causing this anomaly. I had to reinstall every driver one at a time for XP on this system and it fixed the issue. I still got away with not doing the OS. It was just one of those rare crazy things that sometimes go nuts in computers that often caused one to reinstall the OS.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linkzor*


Hey please add me on there!!

- Clock Speed - 3500 Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200.5 x 17.5
- RAM Speed - 800 Mhz
- Vcore - 1.375V
- HT Link - 2000 Mhz
- Motherboard - Asus M3A78-T
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Vantec FX-92

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596484


gotcha


----------



## Afrodisiac

Got my X3 720 to 3.2GHz Prime95 blend stable (ran for 3 hours) on stock cooling. Changed multi to 16x, didn't touch anything else.

Screenie:
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...z/complete.png

(it's a big screenshot because it also validates my RAM speed and my 4890 overclocks).

Validation (did I do it right? I haven't validated my clocks before)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596521

*edit*
I don't know why voltage is blank in the validation link, but it's at stock, 1.312V. Stock cooler kept the thing under 53C after 3 hours of Prime 95 blend (3 instances) without even getting loud. Awesome!


----------



## PCpwnz

Hey I am gonna try to unlock the 4th core on my CPU. Do I have to increase the voltage or anything before I try it?


----------



## silbluever

Try it at stock volts and if it dosent fly increase voltage until you get a stable boot into windows


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Got my X3 720 to 3.2GHz Prime95 blend stable (ran for 3 hours) on stock cooling. Changed multi to 16x, didn't touch anything else.

Screenie:
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...z/complete.png

(it's a big screenshot because it also validates my RAM speed and my 4890 overclocks).

Validation (did I do it right? I haven't validated my clocks before)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596521

*edit*
I don't know why voltage is blank in the validation link, but it's at stock, 1.312V. Stock cooler kept the thing under 53C after 3 hours of Prime 95 blend (3 instances) without even getting loud. Awesome!


make it 17.5x200 and voltage = 1.45


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


make it 17.5x200 and voltage = 1.45


He might not need that much voltage. I'm running a x17 multi with 1.375 on the BIOS (although it reads as 1.36 on cpu-z).


----------



## Willhemmens

Morning all. It's ok, 3870 LIVE'S! had a bit of a scare though. My GPU IDLE's at 62'c, i have put a 120mm near it and it has lowered my idle to 45'c. Think im going to rip off the cover, take the stock fan out and strap a 120mm fan blowing straight at the sink.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Got my X3 720 to 3.2GHz Prime95 blend stable (ran for 3 hours) on stock cooling. Changed multi to 16x, didn't touch anything else.

Screenie:
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...z/complete.png

(it's a big screenshot because it also validates my RAM speed and my 4890 overclocks).

Validation (did I do it right? I haven't validated my clocks before)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596521

*edit*
I don't know why voltage is blank in the validation link, but it's at stock, 1.312V. Stock cooler kept the thing under 53C after 3 hours of Prime 95 blend (3 instances) without even getting loud. Awesome!


wow 53Â° on the core is a lot... i would get a better cooler


----------



## TwiggLe

Just got mine yesterday!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596452

Got it out of the box popped it in and went straight to BIOS to OC it.


----------



## PCpwnz

Hey guys. I have my cpu at 3.2 and I am getting these temp readings that dont really seem right. In OCCT it says that my cores idle at 32.5 C. This to me seems strange taking that I am using the stock cooler. But I know the temp readings work because I did a stress test and they went up as they should. Doesnt that seem low to anyone else?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCpwnz*


Hey guys. I have my cpu at 3.2 and I am getting these temp readings that dont really seem right. In OCCT it says that my cores idle at 32.5 C. This to me seems strange taking that I am using the stock cooler. But I know the temp readings work because I did a stress test and they went up as they should. Doesnt that seem low to anyone else?


The wonder of the 720 is that it runs outrageously cool even when overclocked to an extreme amount. Most people can get 3.4-3.6 on stock cooling without have temps as an issue.


----------



## darklord27

so here's my oc. this is the highest i want to use 24/7, cause i have to use high volts on 3.6 and cant get 3.7 stable without pushing the vcore over 1.55. and i don't want to get that high temps.

- *Clock Speed:* 3500
- *Bus xMulti:* 200x17.5
- *RAM Speed:* 1333MHz 7-7-7-20
- *Vcore:* 1.4375 (CPU-Z says 1.45)
- *HT Link:* 2000
- *NB Speed:* 2000
- *Motherboard:* ASRock M3A790GXH/128M
- *Chipset:* 790GX
- *CPU Cooling:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
- *Number of Core's:* 4
- *Cpuz Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596773










I'll try to push the NB to 2.4 or 2.6


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Got my X3 720 to 3.2GHz Prime95 blend stable (ran for 3 hours) on stock cooling. Changed multi to 16x, didn't touch anything else.

Screenie:
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...z/complete.png

(it's a big screenshot because it also validates my RAM speed and my 4890 overclocks).

Validation (did I do it right? I haven't validated my clocks before)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596521


below

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*


Just got mine yesterday!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596452

Got it out of the box popped it in and went straight to BIOS to OC it.


Dont forget the format, it makes things much easier, Then i will add you:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


so here's my oc. this is the highest i want to use 24/7, cause i have to use high volts on 3.6 and cant get 3.7 stable without pushing the vcore over 1.55. and i don't want to get that high temps.

- *Clock Speed:* 3500
- *Bus xMulti:* 200x17.5
- *RAM Speed:* 1333MHz 7-7-7-20
- *Vcore:* 1.4375 (CPU-Z says 1.45)
- *HT Link:* 2000
- *NB Speed:* 2000
- *Motherboard:* ASRock M3A790GXH/128M
- *Chipset:* 790GX
- *CPU Cooling:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
- *Number of Core's:* 4
- *Cpuz Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596773

I'll try to push the NB to 2.4 or 2.6


Are you gonna push the NB or do you want added like this?


----------



## darklord27

i don't know how long it takes me to get a nice speed. i don't want to run IBT and Prime all day long because of the temperature in this room.... if it's too much work, you can wait until i finished my oc.


----------



## TwiggLe

Got home from work pushed it alittle more am at 3.675ghz right now










- Clock Speed : 3.675ghz
- Bus xMulti : 210 x17.5
- RAM Speed : 420 Mhz
- Vcore : 1.450
- HT Link : 2000
- NB Speed : 2000
- Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
- Chipset : ATI RD770
- CPU Cooling : XIGMATEK HDT-S1283
- Number of Core's : 3
- Cpuz Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596889


----------



## LethalRise750

Added you TwiggLe, Should update within 5 minutes.


----------



## kromar

so i tested the power saver profile and looks like its stable with the lowest Vcore i can set in PhenomMsrTweaker:O
at least some cool temps when idle^^


----------



## Shooter116

There are sooo many pages in this thread! I scanned through a bunch of them trying to get an idea of what CPU cooler most of you are using. I am about to purchase this CPU and it will be my first attempt at overclocking so I am looking to start right with a good cooler. Preferably no more than $50 with shipping included, what would you all suggest? Nothing TOO big but it doesn't have to be tiny either.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
There are sooo many pages in this thread! I scanned through a bunch of them trying to get an idea of what CPU cooler most of you are using. I am about to purchase this CPU and it will be my first attempt at overclocking so I am looking to start right with a good cooler. Preferably no more than $50 with shipping included, what would you all suggest? Nothing TOO big but it doesn't have to be tiny either.

I like my Xigmatek Dark Knight


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I like my Xigmatek Dark Knight









How convenient, not only do you have the same case as I do, but pretty much the same mobo I am ordering as well (MA790XT). How is the space/clearance with the cooler in the 590? If you have a picture of it installed inside that would be awesome too


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


i don't know how long it takes me to get a nice speed. i don't want to run IBT and Prime all day long because of the temperature in this room.... if it's too much work, you can wait until i finished my oc.


No, i got it. Sometimes people will put up another like an hour afterwards and I wanted to make sure you was done tinkering for awhile, you know. You done pretty good you think? A 3.5ghz QUAD for $119! How do you like your setup? The 720 is really a fun chip to play with.

Have any of you see the phenom 550 club? Well OCN finally got one. It took awhile but here it is infancy:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...-550-club.html
there is one guy who got his 550 unlocked to 4 cores and is running at 4128mhz with NB over 2800! he is on water but still thats pretty amassing!


----------



## hexcode99

Here is where I ended up, fully stable.
A X4 965 for an X3 720 that cost me $110.

Seems the BioStar TA790GX 128M can't go above 1600 HT Link.
Their support said something about the motherboard being single power plane.
Sucks, but nothing to complain about after getting a 600Mhz overclock and a free core.

Note: I could get 4 Cores to 3.5Ghz, but would cost 1.488v on CPU.
But that does not seem worth it when I can get 3.4Ghz for 1.440v on CPU.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
make it 17.5x200 and voltage = 1.45

Not on a stock cooler I won't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
He might not need that much voltage. I'm running a x17 multi with 1.375 on the BIOS (although it reads as 1.36 on cpu-z).

Can I manage 3.6GHz with a moderate increase in voltage, like 1.35?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
wow 53Â° on the core is a lot... i would get a better cooler

I thought 53C after 3 hours of 3 instances of Prime 95 blend is a pretty good temp? Am I wrong?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Dont forget the format, it makes things much easier, Then i will add you:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation

Will do:

Clock Speed: 3214MHz
Bus xMulti: 209x16
RAM Speed: 803MHz (1600 effective)
Vcore: 1.312V
HT Link: 2008Mhz
NB Speed: *what is this?*
Motherboard: Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
Chipset: 790X
CPU Cooling: Stock
Number of Core's: 3
Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596521


----------



## b3ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Can I manage 3.6GHz with a moderate increase in voltage, like 1.35?

Maybe, but unlikely. At a guess, I'd say you need 1.4 vCore to be stable. I say this because I just tried it myself and couldn't stabilize that x18 multiplier at 1.375 volts. Almost...I was able to boot and run IntelBurnTest for half a minute before I started getting false outputs.


----------



## LethalRise750

I can do 3.6 on 1.35V stable


----------



## Afrodisiac

Alight, right now I'm testing 3.44GHz (215 FSB* 16x multi) at 1.344V. 56C during Prime95 blend, if it goes higher than 60C I'll close Prime and go back to [email protected]

It's been Prime stable for around half an hour so far, will let it run for another hour or so, but, limited as my knowledge is with 720s, I feel as if my chip is golden.

*edit*
P95 temp dropped to 55 and is staying there. It appears I have reached a max temp. Is Prime 95 blend a good stress testing tool?

I lost my RAM OC though. It reset itself and is now doing [email protected] It was doing fine before at 800MHz, 9-9-9-24, and now I tried setting it to 8-8-8-21 in BIOS and it has reset itself. What does that mean? That I went overboard? Or did I mess something up?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Alight, right now I'm testing 3.44GHz (215 FSB* 16x multi) at 1.344V. 56C during Prime95 blend, if it goes higher than 60C I'll close Prime and go back to [email protected]

It's been Prime stable for around half an hour so far, will let it run for another hour or so, but, limited as my knowledge is with 720s, I feel as if my chip is golden.

You're fine up until 73C.


----------



## Afrodisiac

OK, never mind about the golden chip; I just BSODed LOL. However, if I BSODed and my temps were at 55C, that means something else caused the crash; not enough volts right?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
OK, never mind about the golden chip; I just BSODed LOL. However, if I BSODed and my temps were at 55C, that means something else caused the crash; not enough volts right?

Whats your CPU NB Frequency at? If its not that high I'd try 1.375V or try upping your RAM's voltage a tad.


----------



## b3ar

Alright ocre, I got another for you:

- Clock Speed: 3516mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200
- RAM Speed: 1066
- Vcore: 1.375
- HT Link: 2009mhz
- NB Speed: 2411mhz
- Motherboard: ga-ma790xt-ud4p
- Chipset: 790
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek s1283
- Number of Core's: 4
- Cpuz Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=597091

I think this is about as high as I want to go...I'd like to keep the vCore under 1.4v, and 3.5ghz is plenty fast for me. It's a hella improvement over my "old" opty165, now retired to the lush pastures of HTPC servitude.

Also...when I was running the burn-in, I saw my voltage go from a 1.36 to 1.376 under load. I had been wondering why CPU-Z was reporting 1.36 when I had set the BIOS to 1.375 - is this normal? Should there be a little headroom for the vcore to jump under load?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Is there an advantage to doing an FSB overclock rather than a multi?

If there is no disadvantage to OC'ing only by multi, then I would prefer that and not mess with FSB (to keep my RAM at it's rated speeds).

I will tweak more when my 5 Yate Loons get here and I set up some nice airflow in my case.


----------



## LethalRise750

Motherboards lower the CPU's voltage on idle typically, Its normal for it to go up during load. My mobo does it and 2 of my old ones also did it.

Also, I added you b3ar


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Is there an advantage to doing an FSB overclock rather than a multi?

If there is no disadvantage to OC'ing only by multi, then I would prefer that and not mess with FSB (to keep my RAM at it's rated speeds).

I will tweak more when my 5 Yate Loons get here and I set up some nice airflow in my case.

The FSB Overclocks your RAM and NB, which results in higher performance. If you wanted you could up your NB Multiplier and just use the CPU Multi


----------



## b3ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Motherboards lower the CPU's voltage on idle typically, Its normal for it to go up during load. My mobo does it and 2 of my old ones also did it.

Also, I added you b3ar

Thanks, man.


----------



## kromar

@Afrodisiac: you wrote that you get 53Â°C on your *core*.... well is it the temp of the *cores* or the *cpu*? if its the cpu temp than thats ok but if its on the cores i would wait till you get a better cooler before you overclock any more.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


No, i got it. Sometimes people will put up another like an hour afterwards and I wanted to make sure you was done tinkering for awhile, you know. You done pretty good you think? A 3.5ghz QUAD for $119! How do you like your setup? The 720 is really a fun chip to play with.

Have any of you see the phenom 550 club? Well OCN finally got one. It took awhile but here it is infancy:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...-550-club.html
there is one guy who got his 550 unlocked to 4 cores and is running at 4128mhz with NB over 2800! he is on water but still thats pretty amassing!


i love my setup. my former system only had a athlon64 3000+. the difference is huge. and i'm totally happy although i cant get over 3.7. i'll do some benchs when i finished, to see the difference between 3/4cores @stock and 4cores 3.5

the 550 seem to be an awesome chip. does it unlock the same way? just setting ACC to auto?

got my nb on 2.2 but it needs 1.2875v cpu-nb to be stable. i'll try to get 2.4 if it doesn't need to much voltage.


----------



## Asmola

Hi guys, as you can see from my system spec's, i bought 955BE. Now going with 3640MHz with just 1.4125 vcore. Atleast this overclocks much better than my 720BE, and every bench is better with this one. Game's work around 10-20% faster fps than 720BE with same clocks, that's lot more than i expected!







So, it's your call, you can erase me from the list or let me be, atleast 720BE was most experimental CPU that i ever owned!


----------



## spidermohmd1

OMG OMG TwiggLe u made my day !!! Another person with my motherboard ... yay !


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
OMG OMG TwiggLe u made my day !!! Another person with my motherboard ... yay !

i was originally gonna get that board, but i figured i wanted to try the unlocking. ^ ^


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Hi guys, as you can see from my system spec's, i bought 955BE. Now going with 3640MHz with just 1.4125 vcore. Atleast this overclocks much better than my 720BE, and every bench is better with this one. Game's work around 10-20% faster fps than 720BE with same clocks, that's lot more than i expected!







So, it's your call, you can erase me from the list or let me be, atleast 720BE was most experimental CPU that i ever owned!

you wanna ship me your 720? so i can oc and see if it'll be any different? youll have it back ofcourse.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
i was originally gonna get that board, but i figured i wanted to try the unlocking. ^ ^

my freind got the rev 2.0 and unlocked


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Here is where I ended up, fully stable.
A X4 965 for an X3 720 that cost me $110.

Seems the BioStar TA790GX 128M can't go above 1600 HT Link.
Their support said something about the motherboard being single power plane.
Sucks, but nothing to complain about after getting a 600Mhz overclock and a free core.

Note: I could get 4 Cores to 3.5Ghz, but would cost 1.488v on CPU.
But that does not seem worth it when I can get 3.4Ghz for 1.440v on CPU.


































thats awesome!
I wouldnt worry about the HT at all. Its not giving too performance much to anybody either way. I doubt your loosing any really!


----------



## chris.hoops78

What are safe core and cpu temps for this CPU?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


What are safe core and cpu temps for this CPU?


AMD Specifies that you should stay under 73C so I've follow what they say


----------



## chris.hoops78

Is that CPU or core?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


Is that CPU or core?


I would venture to say both.


----------



## chris.hoops78

Sounds pretty high to me.


----------



## tweakboy

Those are some nice OC's This is a powerful solid chip... good stuff!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Is there an advantage to doing an FSB overclock rather than a multi?

If there is no disadvantage to OC'ing only by multi, then I would prefer that and not mess with FSB (to keep my RAM at it's rated speeds).

I will tweak more when my 5 Yate Loons get here and I set up some nice airflow in my case.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


The FSB Overclocks your RAM and NB, which results in higher performance. If you wanted you could up your NB Multiplier and just use the CPU Multi










as lethal said the "fsb" indirectly overclocks your ram and NB which can yield better performance. But you can overclock your NB via NB multiplier which is a more flexible option, that is just as effective. With black editions you have these more flexible options that dont necessarily mean better performance. But using the multipliers isnt gonna give you less performance either. To utilize a little of both is idea, just cause you can fine tune more with the "fsb" where as the multipliers are major changes. most system can be tweaked it a little more with the small adjustments of the fsb. 
The NB is the most important memory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Is there an advantage to doing an FSB overclock rather than a multi?

If there is no disadvantage to OC'ing only by multi, then I would prefer that and not mess with FSB (to keep my RAM at it's rated speeds).

I will tweak more when my 5 Yate Loons get here and I set up some nice airflow in my case.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


NB Speed: *what is this?*

Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596521


The NB is the most important setting for increasing memory bandwidth to the CPU. Think of the NB as a long interstate and the memory models as a city. You can jack the memory speed up all you want in the city its not gonna get the data across the interstate any faster. Think of your ram timings as red lights in the city. You want the data flowing consistently to the NB, the longer the red lights or memory timings the longer wait between memory functions the less data getting on the NB highway at once. Increasing the speed in the city or memory doesnt do much if you increase the longer red lights. so really the most important thing is to get the NB flowing as high speed as possible, and to get the most data going to it, with the lowest memory timings.


----------



## chris.hoops78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tweakboy*


Those are some nice OC's This is a powerful solid chip... good stuff!










I think one good thing about it is you can push it further for lower temps, as its basically designed to be a four core chip, running three cores i.e. 75% of the heat for which it is rated.

I saw idle temps of 27c with stock cooling, with the case off. Even 3.4Ghz @ 1.4v only just about hits 60c CPU temp.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Hi guys, as you can see from my system spec's, i bought 955BE. Now going with 3640MHz with just 1.4125 vcore. Atleast this overclocks much better than my 720BE, and every bench is better with this one. Game's work around 10-20% faster fps than 720BE with same clocks, that's lot more than i expected!







So, it's your call, you can erase me from the list or let me be, atleast 720BE was most experimental CPU that i ever owned!


couldn't wait for the 965 eh?







good luck with the 955 and keep us posted of your experience with your new chip!


----------



## Shooter116

Is the X3 720 a Heka or a Deneb branded CPU? Not that I know the difference between the two, but I have seen CPU-Z screenshots of the 720BE and some display the Heka codename while others show Deneb, like the quads.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Is the X3 720 a Heka or a Deneb branded CPU? Not that I know the difference between the two, but I have seen CPU-Z screenshots of the 720BE and some display the Heka codename while others show Deneb, like the quads.


Heka is Deneb with 1 disabled core.


----------



## Shooter116

Oh, so when you enable the last core is when it shows as Deneb?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Oh, so when you enable the last core is when it shows as Deneb?


Nope, still Heka. But its because CPU-Z is still seeing it as a 720 BE.


----------



## ridn3y

hey guys, i was doing a suicide run with my chip and the temps are holding me back at 50c it would bsod







i think i could have oc'd it a bit more if i had a triple rad, well here it is...

cpu vid: 1.55v
cpu-nb vid: 1.325v
nb freq: 2676










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=597272


----------



## chris.hoops78

That's insane.

Am I right in thinking heat is the only way to damage your CPU, i.e. if you keep it cool enough you can theoretically go to any speed you like.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


That's insane.

Am I right in thinking heat is the only way to damage your CPU, i.e. if you keep it cool enough you can theoretically go to any speed you like.


Phenom II's will run at lower voltage with cooler temperatures, I usually try to stay under 1.55V as much as I can but for Suicide runs I'll go higher









Typically after a point Voltage can slowly damage your CPU, I would venture to guess that the Phenom II's have an insane voltage limit since I've seen some people with 1.65-1.7V stable.


----------



## kromar

omg another suicide record







lets see if anyone can beat that one


----------



## chris.hoops78

I bet I can beat it for 0.002s.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


That's insane.

Am I right in thinking heat is the only way to damage your CPU, i.e. if you keep it cool enough you can theoretically go to any speed you like.


i don't think the heat would damage the chip (i have done it with this chip and it reached +73c when i was running cinebench and it totally blacked out, i thought i killed my chip but it survived), it's more like too much volts would kill it







but your theory is right, those guys using extreme cooling can reach much much higher clocks than we mere mortals


----------



## LethalRise750

Yeah I've had my 720 X4 hit 71C for a good hour and its still running strong


----------



## chris.hoops78

I'll get my liquid nitrogen.

...oh wait, I just froze part of my hand off.


----------



## chris.hoops78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Yeah I've had my 720 X4 hit 71C for a good hour and its still running strong










That's good to know, in a way. I'd still be lary about running it day to day at those temps, personally.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


That's good to know, in a way. I'd still be lary about running it day to day at those temps, personally.


lol Yeah, My house got really hot and now I've cooled it down to 55-57C on load


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
hey guys, i was doing a suicide run with my chip and the temps are holding me back at 50c it would bsod







i think i could have oc'd it a bit more if i had a triple rad, well here it is...

cpu vid: 1.55v
cpu-nb vid: 1.325v
nb freq: 2676

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=597272

Thats greaT!
I put it down for ya!
thats bad as!


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
AMD Specifies that you should stay under 73C so I've follow what they say









If you unlock the 4th core you should not exceed 71C-- since you are effectively running a Quad, the Quad thermal specs apply.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
If you unlock the 4th core you should not exceed 71C-- since you are effectively running a Quad, the Quad thermal specs apply.

Yes I'm aware, But I'm pretty sure he asked specifically about the X3


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Yes I'm aware, But I'm pretty sure he asked specifically about the X3










Yeah, I just wanted to mention that in case nobody had thought of that. Didn't want anyone to think "I have an X3, so I can go to 73, even though I have unlocked it".


----------



## soccerballtux

Ok guys got mine unlocked and overclocked! Put me on the list!









0905FPMW

- Clock Speed *3.7Ghz*
- Bus xMulti *18.5x200*
- RAM Speed 800Mhz
- Vcore *1.52v*
- HT Link *(whatever default is) 1000*
- NB Speed (CPU-NB?) *2.6Ghz @1.4v*
- Motherboard *Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P* Bios F5/F5a (they're the same)
- Chipset *790X*
- CPU Cooling *Thermalright Ultra-120*
- Number of Cores: *4 UNLOCKED!!







*
- *CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=597397


----------



## metal_gunjee

Where's the Pentium 3 thread?!
LOL

Kidding... I'm waiting on a motherboard to come by UPS then I'll have my own x3 720. I can't wait to see how it goes. I actually just jumped off the Intel wagon.








I decided to ditch my Pentium E5200 because I was just too damn intrigued by these new Phenom II chips I just couldn't resist.


----------



## kromar

sweet an other unlocked chip







looks like the unlock chance is pretty good... i wonder if its my mb which wont allow me to raise my clock to 3.6ghz and more or if its my chips limit....


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


Where's the Pentium 3 thread?!
LOL

Kidding... I'm waiting on a motherboard to come by UPS then I'll have my own x3 720. I can't wait to see how it goes. I actually just jumped off the Intel wagon.








I decided to ditch my Pentium E5200 because I was just too damn intrigued by these new Phenom II chips I just couldn't resist.











Good to see more and more Jumping off the intel wagon. You will see a huge performance increase, as you would expect.









What other kit like the motherboard are you getting?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


sweet an other unlocked chip







looks like the unlock chance is pretty good... i wonder if its my mb which wont allow me to raise my clock to 3.6ghz and more or if its my chips limit....


As the 720BE's are 955's that fail AMD's stability testing, its very possible that its your 4th core.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


As the 720BE's are 955's that fail AMD's stability testing, its very possible its your 4th core.


well even with 3cores i cant get 3.6ghz stable, so im pretty sure it has nothing to do with the 4th core


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


well even with 3cores i cant get 3.6ghz stable, so im pretty sure it has nothing to do with the 4th core










Fair enough, most lightly your chip then, i dont know of anyone else complaining of bad overclocks with the same board. If it makes it better, i cant get 3.6 stable any more, even with 1.52v.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Hi guys, as you can see from my system spec's, i bought 955BE. Now going with 3640MHz with just 1.4125 vcore. Atleast this overclocks much better than my 720BE, and every bench is better with this one. Game's work around 10-20% faster fps than 720BE with same clocks, that's lot more than i expected!







So, it's your call, you can erase me from the list or let me be, atleast 720BE was most experimental CPU that i ever owned!


Uhm! thanks for stopping by, lol!
what games do you have that are running 10-20% faster? did you do a complete upgrade or just the cpu drop in? Cause i have MANY game that i have tested 3 vs 4 and I dont get nowhere near that! As a matter of fact I sometimes get better performance (~1%) running only 3 at the same speed as 4, I think its because of higher cache per core that 3 cores offer. My system is in the sig, and i have tested, test, tested everyway possible. There are games that benefit from the 4th core, as we all know them, but all the others arent effect at all! even GTA4 is only 3 to 4 for fps different running 3 to 4 cores with all settings maxed out. thats at 50fps so maybe I could say its a 7% increase. But thats both running +3.6 ghz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*


Ok guys got mine unlocked and overclocked! Put me on the list!









0905FPMW

- Clock Speed *3.7Ghz*
- Bus xMulti *18.5x200*
- RAM Speed 800Mhz
- Vcore *1.52v*
- HT Link *(whatever default is) 1000*
- NB Speed (CPU-NB?) *2.6Ghz @1.4v*
- Motherboard *Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P* Bios F5/F5a (they're the same)
- Chipset *790X*
- CPU Cooling *Thermalright Ultra-120*
- Number of Cores: *4 UNLOCKED!!







*
- *CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=597397


how stable is it? did you stress any yet? let me know! 
everyday we get some more unlocked







. good job, btw.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


Where's the Pentium 3 thread?!
LOL

Kidding... I'm waiting on a motherboard to come by UPS then I'll have my own x3 720. I can't wait to see how it goes. I actually just jumped off the Intel wagon.








I decided to ditch my Pentium E5200 because I was just too damn intrigued by these new Phenom II chips I just couldn't resist.











Welcome aboard. and many other! What kinda motherboard and ram you gonna use? I am sure glad the phenom2s hit the market. AMD is finally worth talking about. For like 2 yrs I could never suggest an AMD system in a fresh build. But now, its hard to recommend intel, except I would tell someone to go the i920 over the phenom955, because the 955 is not scaling in the price performance ratio with the other phenom2s! I may get heat for it here, but the total cost of a brand new 955/ddr3 rig isnt far from the total of the i920, these past few weeks! But the 720, is like the ultimate deal. All the other phenom2s are really. I just think that small 200mhz advantage the 955 offers is not at all worth the $$$ they charge for it!


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


well even with 3cores i cant get 3.6ghz stable, so im pretty sure it has nothing to do with the 4th core










What BIOS version are you running? We have the same board. I'm on F5/F5a. You?


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


how stable is it? did you stress any yet? let me know! 
everyday we get some more unlocked







. good job, btw.


I don't do full 8h stressing anymore; I figure out that if it locks up after 30m of Linpack, it'll be completely stable with a small bump in the voltage. At 3.6Ghz, my CPU-NB was stable at 2.6Ghz @ 1.375v. At 3.7Ghz It just barely wasn't enough, so I went to 1.4v.
At 3.6Ghz I needed 1.470vcore for stability; it was OCCT stable several times for the 1h test and was stable OCCT-Linpack too.

So getting a stable 3.7Ghz @ 1.52vcore lines up perfectly with the +0.05v/100Mhz most people are reporting once they hit their max speed on stock voltage.

I've since been fine on 1024M wPrime, about 8 runs of Cinebench. Stability was _almost_ there at 1.5v but partway through 1024m wPrime it crashed. So the extra 0.2v was plenty to reach stability. I haven't locked up since; am confident it's stable.

scores: 14953 Cinebench 64bit
wprime 32m: http://www.wprime.net/?q=fview&id=3580
1024m: http://www.wprime.net/?q=fview&id=3579
3dMark06:http://service.futuremark.com/result...0&UID=23214591 (it's reporting CPU Ghz wrong...???)
3dMark Vantage: http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

Who manages this/updates the list? Should I send him a PM? Or will he just look through all the stuff he hasn't seen yet and find what's new?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
What BIOS version are you running? We have the same board. I'm on F5/F5a. You?

we dont have the same MB i have the one without the "P"


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
I don't do full 8h stressing anymore; I figure out that if it locks up after 30m of Linpack, it'll be completely stable with a small bump in the voltage. At 3.6Ghz, my CPU-NB was stable at 2.6Ghz @ 1.375v. At 3.7Ghz It just barely wasn't enough, so I went to 1.4v.
At 3.6Ghz I needed 1.470vcore for stability; it was OCCT stable several times for the 1h test and was stable OCCT-Linpack too.

So getting a stable 3.7Ghz @ 1.52vcore lines up perfectly with the +0.05v/100Mhz most people are reporting once they hit their max speed on stock voltage.

I've since been fine on 1024M wPrime, about 8 runs of Cinebench. Stability was _almost_ there at 1.5v but partway through 1024m wPrime it crashed. So the extra 0.2v was plenty to reach stability. I haven't locked up since; am confident it's stable.

scores: 14953 Cinebench 64bit
wprime 32m: http://www.wprime.net/?q=fview&id=3580
1024m: http://www.wprime.net/?q=fview&id=3579
3dMark06:http://service.futuremark.com/result...0&UID=23214591 (it's reporting CPU Ghz wrong...???)
3dMark Vantage: http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

Who manages this/updates the list? Should I send him a PM? Or will he just look through all the stuff he hasn't seen yet and find what's new?

hmm why is your cpu score in 3d mark 06 so low? i got like 5157 cpu points at 3.4ghz


----------



## LethalRise750

There's mine at 3.79GHz lol..


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
@Afrodisiac: you wrote that you get 53Â°C on your *core*.... well is it the temp of the *cores* or the *cpu*? if its the cpu temp than thats ok but if its on the cores i would wait till you get a better cooler before you overclock any more.

What the heck is the difference?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
What the heck is the difference?

well my CPU temp is about 14Â°C higher than the CORE temps and i get scared when my CPU temp reache about 60Â°C








so if my CORE temps were about 53Â° then my CPU temp would be at 67Â°C which would be to high for my taste


----------



## Bartmasta

my temps are so high because of summer

they've been reaching 53'C from just an hour of ARMA 2


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


[/img]

There's mine at 3.79GHz lol..


you and your lucky 4th core


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


hmm why is your cpu score in 3d mark 06 so low? i got like 5157 cpu points at 3.4ghz 


Hrm. I just tried again and had 4867 for my CPU. Anybody have any ideas? 3.7Ghz, 2.6CPU-NB. Did you guys the crank up the multi or are you running stock multi and a higher FSB?
What speed is your RAM at?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
Hrm. I just tried again and had 4867 for my CPU. Do you have any ideas?

Its because of Win7, When I was running it I got 200-300 points less on my CPU Score in 3DMark06.


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Its because of Win7, When I was running it I got 200-300 points less on my CPU Score in 3DMark06.

Ah, were you running XP? That would explain it. Win7=Vista speedwise yes? And both are slower than XP.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
Ah, were you running XP? That would explain it. Win7=Vista speedwise yes? And both are slower than XP.

I'm on Vista 64 right now, but I booted up in Diagnostic mode to disable all of the services. I got a worse 3DMark06 Score in XP then Vista 64 so lol


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Good to see more and more Jumping off the intel wagon. You will see a huge performance increase, as you would expect.









What other kit like the motherboard are you getting?

I'm getting the Asus M3N72-D SLI. The rest of the stuff is leftover from my last Pentium Dual-Core build... 2x1GB OCZ Fatal1ty PC2-8500, 2x Geforce 8600GT for SLI. (I sold my 9800GTX to get money for the new CPU+mobo







)
I'm going to get 2x 9600GSO's soon or maybe another 9800GTX or better if I decide to go with another single card. Man that 9800 was WICKED!!

I think I'll go with 2 9600 GSO's though, that'll be 192 shaders combined between both cards, which I will assume is great because my 9800 had 128 shaders.

Some of this stuff may not sound to great but I don't have a lot of money to spare usually so I'm going for the best performance I can get on a low budget. I would've gotten a board with a AMD 790-series chipset and ACC control so I can try unlocking the 4th core, but I'm a big fan of Nvidia GPU's and wanted the SLI setup.

Anyway, I'm rambling now but thanx for the welcome from the couple of you.. UPS says my mobo will be here Tuesday so I'll definitely be posting some more after that. Man I can't wait to get this chip rockin'!
..just to keep the confusion down I'm going to update my system to reflect the new AMD build. I thought it was a bit amusing to show the ol' pentium 3.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Sadly though, I really am using my old Pentium 3 1000MHz. I took some stuff out of my main rig and didn't feel like putting it back in and I already had this p3 system put together as an emergency spare so there ya go.

Looks like I'll be put-puttin' along for the next few days... shew.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

Brought New Cpu
AMD Phenom II X3 720BE









NOW AMD Phenom II X3 720BE + Biostar Ta790gx 128mb = unlock 4th Core 
It's a sucess and Now OC with my Watercooling kit...WOO is stable and working fine.... and temp is 36C ideal and 42C on full load.









Did Online VirtualMarks on my pc last night. here's the result.


----------



## videoman5

3.7 stable on 1.264 volts? Or does it undervolt on idle?


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Fair enough, most lightly your chip then, i dont know of anyone else complaining of bad overclocks with the same board. If it makes it better, i cant get 3.6 stable any more, even with 1.52v.


Any more, as in you used to be able to but you lost it?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*


Any more, as in you used to be able to but you lost it?


Yeah, he can't get anything past like 3.5 =\\


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Yeah, he can't get anything past like 3.5 =\\

Oh my gosh! What did he do to it to kill it so fast? What kind of volts was he giving it? What temps?

I'm at 1.52v, don't want to lose my proc...95% of the time though I'm way undervolted at 1.05v and 11x200.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
Oh my gosh! What did he do to it to kill it so fast? What kind of volts was he giving it? What temps?

I'm at 1.52v, don't want to lose my proc...95% of the time though I'm way undervolted at 1.05v and 11x200.

I think its his motherboard personally







You should be fine...I run my CPU at 1.47-1.5V usually when I'm overclocking and 24/7.


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I think its his motherboard personally







You should be fine...I run my CPU at 1.47-1.5V usually when I'm overclocking and 24/7.

Fears are calmed now; thanks, haha....


----------



## S3phro

Hey will, I have the same issues as you. Each time i get a stable OC about 3.6 it lasts for a few days before it desides it doesnt like it anymore.

I'm back to 3.6 at the moment


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*


Any more, as in you used to be able to but you lost it?


As in i was able to get 3.7GHz with 1.51v and 3.6GHz with 1.48v but not any more. Not sure why but it just wont do it. 
BTW, im crazy, i ran her at 1.62v for quite awhile for 3.85GHz, load temps didnt get above 50'c though.

Yeh Lethal, most lightly my motherboard, i dont have $$$ for new one so currently i just run stock speeds or 3.2ghz, idling at 17-21'c and load 29'c.


----------



## Shooter116

This is kind of off topic, but do any of you guys have Pictures of the inside of your cases? The only reason I ask is because I am trying to decide on a CPU cooler that points back to my rear exhaust fan. Since I am hearing/reading all this stuff about the Dark Knight not being able to be mounted this way, and has to be mounted Vertically. I have a top exhaust fan space, but no top exhaust fans, and I would rather it exhaust out the back anyway. But it seems you all are fine with the positioning, which is why a few pics would be golden.


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
This is kind of off topic, but do any of you guys have Pictures of the inside of your cases? The only reason I ask is because I am trying to decide on a CPU cooler that points back to my rear exhaust fan. Since I am hearing/reading all this stuff about the Dark Knight not being able to be mounted this way, and has to be mounted Vertically. I have a top exhaust fan space, but no top exhaust fans, and I would rather it exhaust out the back anyway. But it seems you all are fine with the positioning, which is why a few pics would be golden.

I have a Thermalright Ultra-120, it only will mount vertically. At first this was a nasty temps problem but then I found that the AM3 socket CPUs are allowed to get up to 71C and 73C for X3/X4 respectively.

I have the fan mounted on the bottom of the cooler blowing up, on the right of the cooler parallel to the RAM sticks I have a piece of cardboard that I have taped to the top of my case. And to the left of the cooler (back of the case) I have an exhaust fan. So the cardboard forces the air left towards the back fan, and the back fan sucks it out of the case.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakesh_sharma23* 
Brought New Cpu
AMD Phenom II X3 720BE

NOW AMD Phenom II X3 720BE + Biostar Ta790gx 128mb = unlock 4th Core
It's a sucess and Now OC with my Watercooling kit...WOO is stable and working fine.... and temp is 36C ideal and 42C on full load.









How did you get your BioStar TA790GX 128M to go above 1600 HT Link?
Their support said something about the motherboard being single power plane.
I'm using the same motherboard as you, but thought I was stuck at 1600 HT Link and 200 Bus Speed, how did you go above those? Also, are you using the newest BIOS from June 09 or January 09? Below is my overclock.

Note: I could get 4 Cores to 3.5Ghz, but would cost 1.488v on CPU.
But that does not seem worth it when I can get 3.4Ghz for 1.440v on CPU.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
I have a Thermalright Ultra-120, it only will mount vertically. At first this was a nasty temps problem but then I found that the AM3 socket CPUs are allowed to get up to 71C and 73C for X3/X4 respectively.

I have the fan mounted on the bottom of the cooler blowing up, on the right of the cooler parallel to the RAM sticks I have a piece of cardboard that I have taped to the top of my case. And to the left of the cooler (back of the case) I have an exhaust fan. So the cardboard forces the air left towards the back fan, and the back fan sucks it out of the case.

man the thermalright 120 has got some legs!


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


This is kind of off topic, but do any of you guys have Pictures of the inside of your cases? The only reason I ask is because I am trying to decide on a CPU cooler that points back to my rear exhaust fan. Since I am hearing/reading all this stuff about the Dark Knight not being able to be mounted this way, and has to be mounted Vertically. I have a top exhaust fan space, but no top exhaust fans, and I would rather it exhaust out the back anyway. But it seems you all are fine with the positioning, which is why a few pics would be golden.


----------



## Willhemmens

Nobody noticed the name change?

To all that has put the link to the club in there sig, please change it to the following:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[b][center][url=http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-720-oc.html][B]!!~AMD Phenom II X3 700 Series OC Club~!![/B][/url][/center][/b]

[/CODE]

Anyone who has posted a clock but hasnt put the link into there sig please can you do this.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Nobody noticed the name change?

To all that has put the link to the club in there sig, please change it to the following:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[b][center][url=http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-720-oc.html][B]!!~AMD Phenom II X3 700 Series OC Club~!![/B][/url][/center][/b]

[/CODE]

Anyone who has posted a clock but hasnt put the link into there sig please can you do this.

You told me last night









But just for you...

OMG THE NAME CHANGED!!!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Ran some more benchmarks for fun..lol

So far I'm stable 24/7 at...

- Clock Speed: 3808
- Bus xMulti: 200.42 x 19
- RAM Speed: 1066
- Vcore: 1.5V
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- NB Speed: 2600Mhz
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight
- Number of Core's: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598019


----------



## spidermohmd1

OMG!!!!!!! @ LethalRise !!!!!!!!









I cant get 3.6 Stable 24/7 @ 1.5 Volt with 3 Cores !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
OMG!!!!!!! @ LethalRise !!!!!!!!









I cant get 3.6 Stable 24/7 @ 1.5 Volt with 3 Cores !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol I definitely think I got a really good chip.


----------



## Shedlife

I can't get past 3.2GHz, I'm waiting till I get a 8-pin CPU connector, to see if that helps


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
I can't get past 3.2GHz, I'm waiting till I get a 8-pin CPU connector, to see if that helps









It probably will


----------



## Shedlife

Ordered a 600W ModXStream PSU







and sent back my faulty 500W OCZ StealthXStream


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shedlife* 
Ordered a 600W ModXStream PSU







and sent back my faulty 500W OCZ StealthXStream

Should do good







Feel free to ask any questions about overclocking the 720









And welcome to the club!


----------



## Shedlife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Should do good







Feel free to ask any questions about overclocking the 720

















my problem seems to be abit of a no brainer, its 3.2GHz stable on 1.35V then say 3.3GHz on 1.xV is unstable


----------



## spidermohmd1

but the StealthXStream is so good with my freind and 770 rev2.0 mobo and x3 720 ... he unlocked and overclocked to 3.2 using stock cooler .... i have HEC Raptor 500W and gonna get GameXStream 700W for Toxic 4890


----------



## wojo

Any one have an asus M4A78T mobo and and 0906 720be and able to get the 4th core unlocked from everything I have read it should unlock rather it will be stable is another thing altogether. I set acc to auto and I was told I would get an option to unlock the 4th core after that every where else just say's to set acc to auto. I have tried bios #'s 0801 1104 1303 1503 and I'am trying 1201 now someone suggested I try the earlier bios's.
Any help would be appreciated. I also have a 720be with a 0904 date but that is going into another system.


----------



## Broodman

Validation in my sig.
Clock Speed: 3.57GHz
Method: 210x17
Ram Speed: DDR3-1400
VCore: 1.425V
HT Link/NB Speed: 2100MHz
MoBo: Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P (Bios F4G)
Chipset: 790X + SB750
CPU Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2 + Mugen Stock Fan

Other Notes: 4 cores. DDR3.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*






















you realized that the way you have your fan positioned, youre not pushing any air towards the cooler right? so atm, youre only pulling air..in single fan configurations, its better to have the fan pushing/ blowing air into the cooler..but you can always do push/pull ofcourse.


----------



## b3ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
you realized that the way you have your fan positioned, youre not pushing any air towards the cooler right? so atm, youre only pulling air..in single fan configurations, its better to have the fan pushing/ blowing air into the cooler..but you can always do push/pull ofcourse.

I hear what you're saying and I agree that it's not the optimal fan positioning for my cpu. My reasoning for the fan layout is that my cpu isn't the hottest component in the case: my gpu is. The way I have the fans now, my graphics card dropped almost twenty degrees under load.

As it stands, my cpu is 53c under load (and I figure my cores are 45-47c), and I'm not planning on cranking the oc any more as 3.5ghz seems to be the sweet spot for my chip - I revved it up to 3.7ghz and couldn't get it stable with 1.475v, so I'll leave it.


----------



## Shooter116

Is your picture/case flipped??? Judging by the picture it is, but then you have that fan on the top (bottom??) so it doesn't look like you could sit it right side up...


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Broodman*


Validation in my sig.
Clock Speed: 3.57GHz
Method: 210x17
Ram Speed: DDR3-1400
VCore: 1.425V
HT Link/NB Speed: 2100MHz
MoBo: Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P (Bios F4G)
Chipset: 790X + SB750
CPU Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2 + Mugen Stock Fan

Other Notes: 4 cores. DDR3.


got it, Thats a good job BTW

@ wills, the spreadsheet title still says the 720 spreadsheet even though we have a tab for cpu type


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Is your picture/case flipped??? Judging by the picture it is, but then you have that fan on the top (bottom??) so it doesn't look like you could sit it right side up...


lol, no, my case is oriented backwards. I bought it because I wanted the window on the other side, mostly, but it's built that way to be compatible with a BTX formfactor. Remember BTX? :turd:


----------



## Ghostcracker

i would like to know why im not in the list if i got a 720 too


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostcracker* 
i would like to know why im not in the list if i got a 720 too


The List got redone, So I suggest submitting. We don't just go through the member list and look for people with 720's









*- CPU-Z Validation is required.*

Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.

*Format:*

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostcracker* 
i would like to know why im not in the list if i got a 720 too

this is the format that is required, its on the first page:
"
- CPU-Z Validation is required.

Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation
"
This is your post to get in which isnt in any format, so it probably got overlooked because of the many many post we get everyday:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostcracker* 
im in the club now lol

add me

I am almost done adding everyone from the old spreadsheet. This is not the case. I would be glad to add Ghostcracker. if he summits the format his post might stand out better!


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


How did you get your BioStar TA790GX 128M to go above 1600 HT Link?


Go to rebels haven forum and download the modded 113 bios. Follow the steps described in the forum and then you are set to go.

Link http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-...;f=45;t=000545


----------



## Willhemmens

Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.

Should we change "stable defined by yourselves" to a minimum of each Stabilty test?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.

Should we change "stable defined by yourselves" to a minimum of each Stabilty test?

man thats a tough one, I think there are so many configurations and so many programs that people like to test with I think I wouldnt want to demand this or that, myself. Maybe we should ask for some sort of proof or how they stress tested, If you have noticed I kinda have been asking for the higher OC numbers. Like i hour occt may suit many but some people are fine without passing IBT. My friends rig (e6600) never ever passes ibt, but he games non stop and runs his rig pretty much 24/7. He can prime like 4+ hours but i think it fails by 10, usually. But its his rig and he claims it never crashes. So thats kinda why I think it should be what works for the user, but then again we should ask. If someone really wanted to they could cheat an OC pretty easily. There are many ways to do it, I think we should just be honest and ask others to be honest and not be too hard about it.


----------



## throatyogurt

heres the specs of my 720-

- Clock Speed- 3552
- Bus xMulti- 245 x 14.5
- RAM Speed- 1307
- Vcore- 1.5
- HT Link- 2450
- NB Speed- 2450
- Motherboard- asus m4a78t-e
- Chipset- 790GX + SB750
- CPU Cooling- dark knight
- Number of Core's- 3
- Cpuz Validation- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598082


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys I need some help.

I wanna know what temperatures at load you guys are getting. I reallly wanna hear from people that have frequencies of 3750 MHz and higher.

I'm getting 49'C at load with this cpu cooler with normal temps so it's kinda limiting.

thanks


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


hey guys I need some help.

I wanna know what temperatures at load you guys are getting. I reallly wanna hear from people that have frequencies of 3750 MHz and higher.

I'm getting 49'C at load with this cpu cooler with normal temps so it's kinda limiting.

thanks



54-56C with 4 cores @ 3808Mhz and [email protected] with 3 cores


----------



## Bartmasta

are those your cpu temps or core temps because i am talking about core temp


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


are those your cpu temps or core temps because i am talking about core temp











Haha Overall







It's all I can see with 4 cores









But with 3 I hit 41-43C on max load with with 3.8(yes on the cores)


----------



## Bartmasta

so if I get better cooling I should be able to hit 3.8?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
so if I get better cooling I should be able to hit 3.8?

If temps is the only thing stopping you, then yes


----------



## Bartmasta

I don't know if it's just temps or I have a bad chip. There's no good way to check because I need COLD temps to achieve 40'C load on this cooler and that won't be until a while.


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


man thats a tough one, I think there are so many configurations and so many programs that people like to test with I think I wouldnt want to demand this or that, myself. Maybe we should ask for some sort of proof or how they stress tested, If you have noticed I kinda have been asking for the higher OC numbers. Like i hour occt may suit many but some people are fine without passing IBT. My friends rig (e6600) never ever passes ibt, but he games non stop and runs his rig pretty much 24/7. He can prime like 4+ hours but i think it fails by 10, usually. But its his rig and he claims it never crashes. So thats kinda why I think it should be what works for the user, but then again we should ask. If someone really wanted to they could cheat an OC pretty easily. There are many ways to do it, I think we should just be honest and ask others to be honest and not be too hard about it.


I think a blanket definition for stability would be the right way to go...I suggest ten runs of IBT on standard, seeing as the program is small, it doesn't take long to run (as compared to a lengthy run of Prime95) and works for 32+64 bit systems. If people want to run unstable systems for their everyday kicks, then so be it - but to be in the club (no Homers) then a standard for stability would seem appropriate.


----------



## elito

bart, x3 or x4 atm? but anyway, 50C shouldnt be limiting you yet. youd need to hit like 55-58C until heat becomes an issue.


----------



## Ghostcracker

mine is

- Clock Speed - 3607.7 
- Bus xMulti - 200.43 x 18
- RAM Speed - 1333Mhz
- Vcore - 1.4v
- HT Link â€" 2004
-NB Speed - 2000
- Motherboard - GA-MA790XT-UD4P
- Chipset - AMD 790X
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek HDT S1283
-Number of Core's â€" 3 cores

- Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598861


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
bart, x3 or x4 atm? but anyway, 50C shouldnt be limiting you yet. youd need to hit like 55-58C until heat becomes an issue.

x3

u sure 50'C is not too much for core temps? Cause if I run OCCT @ 3750 MHz with 1.475V I crash


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
so if I get better cooling I should be able to hit 3.8?

You can go to 73 if you have an x3; if you unlocked to x4 you can go to 71C. So go for it! Give it 1.5v, I guarantee you'll be stable at 3.7. I'm at 1.52v for 3.7ghz.

On the stability testing, just a thought-- what about "if it passes Cinebench10*4", it's good to go. That was plenty stressful for me-- once I got it CB10 stable, it was everything else stable, too.

BTW, guys I need a hobby, or something to do with my computer that will make it feel slow again. I can't load out all 4 cores to 100%. If I can't do this then I won't feel the desire to upgrade again. I really don't have any need to encode my 8 DVDs to my harddrive...there's got to be something to load it down...besides folding...even image stitching was plenty fast on my dual core...


----------



## Paradox me

So, I previously thought I was 100% stable at 3.7GHz after 2 days straight of Prime95 Small FFTs, but today in Fallout 3 I thought the performance wasn't what it should be. I went back to stock and I got much better performance, everything was much smoother. I just don't get it.

My e-peen likes 3.7GHz, but my games like stock. What's a better stress test, IBT work well for AMD CPUs?

Edit- Hmm, I guess it's about the same performance after restarting my PC. Wonder why it was so bad the first time.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


So, I previously thought I was 100% stable at 3.7GHz after 2 days straight of Prime95 Small FFTs, but today in Fallout 3 I thought the performance wasn't what it should be. I went back to stock and I got much better performance, everything was much smoother. I just don't get it.

My e-peen likes 3.7GHz, but my games like stock. What's a better stress test, IBT work well for AMD CPUs?

Edit- Hmm, I guess it's about the same performance after restarting my PC. Wonder why it was so bad the first time.


LinX works very well for AMD.


----------



## Bartmasta

I ran LinX for a few minutes and I got 53'C load on cores and 55'C on cpu!

I need a better cpu cooler

PS: how many Gflops are you guys getting in linx with 24/7 settings


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bartmasta* 
i ran linx for a few minutes and i got 53'c load on cores and 55'c on cpu!

I need a better cpu cooler

ps: How many gflops are you guys getting in linx with 24/7 settings

46.5-47









_*YOU'RE FINE AT 53C!!! COMPREHEND IT!!! You can go up to 73C!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm getting 60 GFlops









Brb I am trying 1.5V for 3750, I don't wanna go any higher and hurt my precious heka core


----------



## darklord27

i'm at 4x3.6 atm and while LinX is running, i get temps of 65-70C on the cpu, can't read out the core temps because of the 4th core. is this too much for this chip?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
i'm at 4x3.6 atm and while LinX is running, i get temps of 65-70C on the cpu, can't read out the core temps because of the 4th core. is this too much for this chip?

Thats pretty hot haha But chances are the reading is off.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I'm getting 60 GFlops









Maybe with an i7







lmao


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Thats pretty hot haha But chances are the reading is off.

what temps on the cpu are you getting with 4 cores on 1.5 vcore? what cooler do you have?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
what temps on the cpu are you getting with 4 cores on 1.5 vcore? what cooler do you have?

Typically mine hits 54-56C on the CPU Temp.

Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Maybe with an i7







lmao

nah im serious im getting 60 GFlops

also 3750 @ 1.5 V is unstable, next stop, new cpu cooler


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
nah im serious im getting 60 GFlops

also 3750 @ 1.5 V is unstable, next stop, new cpu cooler

Weird, Me and Will only get 30-35 with 3 cores @ 3.8 lol


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I'm getting 60 GFlops










Brb I am trying 1.5V for 3750, I don't wanna go any higher and hurt my precious heka core

lies!!!! I get 39 with 4 cores at 3.8ghz


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


lies!!!! I get 39 with 4 cores at 3.8ghz



Wow  I get more then 39 with 4 cores at 3.8 lol


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Wow  I get more then 39 with 4 cores at 3.8 lol


i am using intel burn test


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


i am using intel burn test


Here's 5 runs of IBT at 1024... I Get the same GFlops for 2048, 1536, 3070.


----------



## Bartmasta

they see me computin'
they hatin'


----------



## LethalRise750

lol That's fake, i7's dont even get 116 GFlops... Or its a false reading (which what I'm venturing to suggest.)


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Here's 5 runs of IBT at 1024... I Get the same GFlops for 2048, 1536, 3070.


I am using intel burn test 2.1 , if that makes a difference. something must be wrong with my system then


----------



## Bartmasta

27-28 GFlops


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


I am using intel burn test 2.1 , if that makes a difference. something must be wrong with my system then


Nah I don't think 2.1 makes any difference.


----------



## Bartmasta

lethal, are you stable at 2600 MHz northbridge? We have the same motherboard and I can only get 2.5 GHz stable,


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Nah I don't think 2.1 makes any difference.


oh you are on 64 bit windows, i am on 32 bit


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


lethal, are you stable at 2600 MHz northbridge? We have the same motherboard and I can only get 2.5 GHz stable,


Yeah I am, Takes 1.45v on the CPU NB though lol


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Nah I don't think 2.1 makes any difference.


oh you are on 64 bit windows, i am on 32 bit, could that be it?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Yeah I am, Takes 1.45v on the CPU NB though lol


how did you get 1.45? in bios it only goes to 1.4V

also how come you are stable at 3.8 when Im not even stable at 3.7 even though we got same cpu, motherboard and similar temps


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


how did you get 1.45? in bios it only goes to 1.4V

also how come you are stable at 3.8 when Im not even though we got same cpu, motherboard and similar temps










go to cpu nb voltage at add +.350


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


go to cpu nb voltage at add +.350


oh cpu nb I thought he meant NB

how much V on cpu nb is too much


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


oh cpu nb I thought he meant NB

how much V on cpu nb is too much


I've been told 1.5 heh


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


oh you are on 64 bit windows, i am on 32 bit


That would do it haha Getting 38-39GFlops in 32Bit LinX







So you were spot on.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


That would do it haha Getting 38-39GFlops in 32Bit LinX







So you were spot on.


yea lol, I am stable at 3.8ghz/ 1.45v/ 2.4ghz ht link/ 1.4v sb v/ 2.6ghz nb clock/ 1.4v nb/1.45v cpu-nb
or 3.9ghz/ 2.ghz htlink and 2.4ghz nb clock
I really need to start using 64 bit windows


----------



## b3ar

What's the base for cpu-nb? My BIOS doesn't show it, it only shows how much I can increase it by...if that makes sense.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


What's the base for cpu-nb? My BIOS doesn't show it, it only shows how much I can increase it by...if that makes sense.


I believe its 1.2V


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


What's the base for cpu-nb? My BIOS doesn't show it, it only shows how much I can increase it by...if that makes sense.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I believe its 1.2V


it is 1.1v


----------



## Willhemmens

Some one asked for some photo's to be posted, i has been busy but fired up the camera and took some quick photo's.

Here's one of my Xiggys base, wasnt taken today but still thought it was worth posting:









Here's the inside of my Rig, lit by the cathode's.









Same photo as above but with arrow's.

Key:
Red arrow = Hot out
Green arrow = Cool in

Why Green? Because you wouldnt be able to see blue.


















The side intake on the outside of the case. Some say mounting fans on the out side disturbs the flow, making stuff run hotter. Its there because it takes 20'c off the idle temp and 10'c off the load temp of my GPU. Xigmatek S1283 stock fan.










Blue and Orange bed room.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


it is 1.1v


Really? Didn't know that haha I've always been told 1.2V lol

Thanks


----------



## b3ar

Thanks guys, rep for both.


----------



## Willhemmens

I Phoned AMD and was told 1.2v for CPU-NB.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I Phoned AMD and was told 1.2v for CPU-NB.


maybe lethal was right then


----------



## skugpezz

look at this post also. + .300 would mean stock is 1.1v

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Stable at:
CPU: 3875MHz
NB: 2750MHz
CPUv: 1.456v (+0.100)
CPU-NBv: 1.400v (+0.300)



I run blend tests doing 5mins each FFT size.

It is stable enough to run Prime indefinitely.

Now to try and get 4GHz stable..

EDIT: Argh, just realized I accidentally scrolled up on some of the workers


----------



## LethalRise750

Could be just our 790X's.


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


look at this post also. + .300 would mean stock is 1.1v


I'm fairly certain on these x3's the stock CPU_NB voltage is 1.2v.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*


I'm fairly certain on these x3's the stock CPU_NB voltage is 1.2v.


nope, my cpu nb clock is 2.ghz stock


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


nope, my cpu nb clock is 2.ghz stock


Where are you reading your voltage from?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
Where are you reading your voltage from?

I was told that is was 1.1v (by slappa if i remember correctly) and when I install AOD it shows defualt 1.1v

why did you delete your previous post? you could have add EDIT. now i look like an idiot lol


----------



## LethalRise750

I was under the impression that NB VID = CPU-NB


----------



## skugpezz

lol now i am confused, maybe it is lower for the x3 cpus then or one of us is wrong LOL


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
lol now i am confused, maybe it is lower for the x3 cpus then or one of us is wrong LOL

Same LOL


----------



## b3ar

Well, I haven't been able to push the nb above 2.4ghz, but I just set both nb and cpu-nb to +.2v and got it stable...so nb is at 1.3v and cpu-nb is at 1.3v or 1.4v, depending on who you talk to.

I'm inclined to believe that nb and cpu-nb are the same default voltage, but will's statement that he phoned AMD is throwing up some doubt.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
Well, I haven't been able to push the nb above 2.4ghz, but I just set both nb and cpu-nb to +.2v and got it stable...so nb is at 1.3v and cpu-nb is at 1.3v or 1.4v, depending on who you talk to.

I'm inclined to believe that nb and cpu-nb are the same default voltage, but will's statement that he phoned AMD is throwing up some doubt.

Well, The CPU-NB is for the IMC on the CPU, the NB is for the 790X on the motherboard.


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
Well, I haven't been able to push the nb above 2.4ghz, but I just set both nb and cpu-nb to +.2v and got it stable...so nb is at 1.3v and cpu-nb is at 1.3v or 1.4v, depending on who you talk to.

I'm inclined to believe that nb and cpu-nb are the same default voltage, but will's statement that he phoned AMD is throwing up some doubt.

NB voltage is not on the CPU. CPU-NB / NB-VID is on the CPU. They are different places. NB voltage is the voltage supplied to a chipset on the motherboard.

It is not possible for CPU-NB / NB-VID to be 1.1v. See page 46 Look at S0.Cx.Px, min is 1.15v max is 1.3v. So it's variable, but it cannot be less than 1.15v. Read note 3 on the next page to see that VDDNB cannot be the chipset--

Quote:

The processor thermal solution should be designed to accommodate thermal design power (TDP) at
Tcase Max. TDP is measured under the conditions of all cores operating at CPU COF, Tcase Max, and
VDD at the voltage requested by the processor. TDP includes all power dissipated on-die from VDD,
VDDNB, VDDIO, VLDT, VTT and VDDA. TDP is not the maximum power of the processor


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys how can I get 3.8 GHz stable


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
NB voltage is not on the CPU. CPU-NB / NB-VID is on the CPU. They are different places. NB voltage is the voltage supplied to a chipset on the motherboard.

It is not possible for CPU-NB / NB-VID to be 1.1v. See page 46 Look at S0.Cx.Px, min is 1.15v max is 1.3v. So it's variable, but it cannot be less than 1.15v. Read note 3 on the next page to see that VDDNB cannot be the chipset--

Slappa says 1.1v, So I'm going to believe him


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys how can I get 3.8 GHz stable

lol? Must be atleast the 20th time you have asked. Im now stable at 3.8GHz, just unplugged everything from the motherboard.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
lol? Must be atleast the 20th time you have asked. Im now stable at 3.8GHz, just unplugged everything from the motherboard.

i dont remember what you guys said









'just unplugged everything from the motherboard.'


----------



## LethalRise750

Here's the way I get 3.8+

I go into bios and set my Bus to 262 x 14.5 or 19 x 200, then my Voltage to +0.175 and boot up!

Then I'm done!


----------



## b3ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
NB voltage is not on the CPU. CPU-NB / NB-VID is on the CPU. They are different places. NB voltage is the voltage supplied to a chipset on the motherboard.

It is not possible for CPU-NB / NB-VID to be 1.1v. See page 46 Look at S0.Cx.Px, min is 1.15v max is 1.3v. So it's variable, but it cannot be less than 1.15v. Read note 3 on the next page to see that VDDNB cannot be the chipset--

Buh...I think my brain just fell out.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Slappa says 1.1v, So I'm going to believe him









this^^^


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys how can I get 3.8 GHz stable

theres only 2 variables left..newer/ better cooling and more volts..thats it dude..if it doesnt breaks it upto 1.55 then your chips max is 3.75 - whats wrong with this anyway?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Slappa says 1.1v, So I'm going to believe him










CPU-NB is really 1.1V , CPU-NB is good setings for NB overclock, think, with 2300 withoiut more voltages, up 2400MHz give +0.1V at 2600 +0.2-0.25V and 2800 is a bot dangerous 0.3-0.45V. Max with air is possible about 2800-3000MHz stable, not more. Better for you, set about 2600MHz NB.


----------



## LethalRise750

So I believe my 260 is finally dying lol So I think I may grab 2 4770's or 4730's. Any suggestions?

It's been shutting off and artifacting randomly on stock clocks. Just tried to reboot and I got no video when I booted up but I heard my HDD's and the windows login sound lol


----------



## Bartmasta

wait for the dx11 cards like i am

5870


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Slappa says 1.1v, So I'm going to believe him










That's nice. AMD disagrees with Slappa.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Some one asked for some photo's to be posted, i has been busy but fired up the camera and took some quick photo's.

Here's one of my Xiggys base, wasnt taken today but still thought it was worth posting:









Here's the inside of my Rig, lit by the cathode's.









Same photo as above but with arrow's.

Key:
Red arrow = Hot out
Green arrow = Cool in

Why Green? Because you wouldnt be able to see blue.


















The side intake on the outside of the case. Some say mounting fans on the out side disturbs the flow, making stuff run hotter. Its there because it takes 20'c off the idle temp and 10'c off the load temp of my GPU. Xigmatek S1283 stock fan.










Blue and Orange bed room.










Thank you!! These pic's were exactly what I needed to see. My chassis is relatively the same as yours, and these pics showed me exactly how much room I will have to work with.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Thank you!! These pic's were exactly what I needed to see. My chassis is relatively the same as yours, and these pics showed me exactly how much room I will have to work with.


No worries, i like taking photo's, ignore my poor cable management, i have been messing around with it alot recently and havent put stuff back. I would advise to cut all the fan grills out, apart from the side ones.

The reason i have my side fan mounted on the side is beacause when used to intake it makes an annoying noise, putting it on the outside fixes this fine, i would recommend putting a grill over it though, to keep clothes and cats out of it. I get loads of air flow out of the top of my case. I have my GPU and other cards out at the moment and you can really feel the air movement.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys i sold my GTS 250 and will Get a 4890 Toxic in 12 Hours !! Wish Me Luck With My PSU


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


So I believe my 260 is finally dying lol So I think I may grab 2 4770's or 4730's. Any suggestions?

It's been shutting off and artifacting randomly on stock clocks. Just tried to reboot and I got no video when I booted up but I heard my HDD's and the windows login sound lol


is it still broke? sounds like once I got a computer with video problems and I traced it to the vram overheating. It was crazy, cause I took off the VGA cooler and cleaned it up, then remounted the same cooler, and the problem went away. Strange but true!


----------



## Bartmasta

is it possible my psu is holding back my OC?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
is it possible my psu is holding back my OC?

yea it could be


----------



## Freakly420

Hey guys, I haven't tried to overclock anymore since 3.2 and my volts were at 1.375 and it was staying steady for abour 2 weeks and i had a idle temp of 36c but for the past 2 days now asus pc probe has been reading it as 1.390 to 1.41 and now with a idle at 39c now i no voltage increase will effect temp so not worryed about that really. CPU-Z still reads volts as 1.375. I dont get it?? Any ideas?


----------



## b3ar

I couldn't resist seeing what my chip could do. I think this is as good as it gets:

- Clock Speed: 3696.3mhz
- Bus xMulti: 264
- RAM Speed: 1056
- Vcore: 1.44v
- HT Link: 2112mhz
- NB Speed: 2640mhz
- Motherboard: ga-ma790xt-ud4p
- Chipset: 790
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek HDT-s1283
- Number of Cores: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599414

I couldn't get it stable with just the multi set to 18.5. This setting has the added advantages of tightening my ram timings and bumping my nb up a tad. Plus, my max temps on the cpu only rose five degrees to 58c.

nvm. Despite the stress test it crapped out on me while surfing and watching a movie. Could be unrelated to the oc, but I'll tinker some more before I call it stable.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


is it possible my psu is holding back my OC?


What are your PSU's spec's? Like Ampage on the +12v?


----------



## 95329

Somethings wrong over here







Ran 3DMark06 on 4ghz, 1666mhz cl9 DDR3 and 2900mhz on NB. Quess what? Got 4500 points for cpu........ Lethalrise got over 5000 with 3,8ghz?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
Somethings wrong over here







Ran 3DMark06 on 4ghz, 1666mhz cl9 DDR3 and 2900mhz on NB. Quess what? Got 4500 points for cpu........ Lethalrise got over 5000 with 3,8ghz?









I have a Quad core lol


----------



## 95329

Lol.. Well, you can blame the charts. It didnt tell whether you had quad or tri.. Im just wondering because I cant get over 35k score on 3DMark01 which is ridiculous. Is 4500 a okay score for 4ghz cpu?

Edit. Oh crap, it did say that you had quad. My bad







But still I think 4500 is a bit too less. Asmola got almost 4700 with three cores and 3,85ghz and 2,7ghz NB...


----------



## LethalRise750

If you're running 3DMark06 in Windows 7 expect a drop, I lost nearly 200-300 points in Win7 when I ran it.


----------



## Bartmasta

If you're running 3DMark06 in Windows Vista expect a drop, I lost nearly 600-700 points in Vista when I ran it.


----------



## ocre

I think some people were saying that windows 7 RC effected the 3dmard scores. Also the cas 9 at ddr 1600 may effect you some, i am not too sure how much. I get better performance when I run my ddr1600 @ 1333 with 5-5-5-16 1T vs the stock setup of 1600 7-7-7-24 2T with my NB at 2550. I havent tried looser timings yet I have been so busy. Also i dont know why my ram will run 1T @ 1333 and wont at 1600??????


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
If you're running 3DMark06 in Windows Vista expect a drop, I lost nearly 600-700 points in Vista when I ran it.

I got a worse score in XP Pro 32 bit then Vista 64 bit


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
I couldn't resist seeing what my chip could do. I think this is as good as it gets:

- Clock Speed: 3696.3mhz
- Bus xMulti: 264
- RAM Speed: 1056
- Vcore: 1.44v
- HT Link: 2112mhz
- NB Speed: 2640mhz
- Motherboard: ga-ma790xt-ud4p
- Chipset: 790
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek HDT-s1283
- Number of Cores: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599414

I couldn't get it stable with just the multi set to 18.5. This setting has the added advantages of tightening my ram timings and bumping my nb up a tad. Plus, my max temps on the cpu only rose five degrees to 58c.

nvm. Despite the stress test it crapped out on me while surfing and watching a movie. Could be unrelated to the oc, but I'll tinker some more before I call it stable.

more volts dude..try 1.475-1.5. not all cheaps can hit [email protected] 3.7


----------



## spidermohmd1

*** HINT ***


----------



## Willhemmens

But can it run Crysis?


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


If you're running 3DMark06 in Windows 7 expect a drop, I lost nearly 200-300 points in Win7 when I ran it.


Hmm.. Could Windows 7 be the reason why I cant score in 2001SE either... Well, games run relatively well and if they dont, I blame my GPU


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


But can it run Crysis?












Edit: I love double postin ^^


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


But can it run Crysis?


LOL !!















..... NO It Cant


----------



## ridn3y

give us some benchies!!!


----------



## ridn3y

here's mine

3dmark06 1x4770









3dmark06 2x4770


----------



## ridn3y

and my personal best for super pi 1m (kindly update pls, thanks)

super pi 1m










super pi 32m


----------



## LethalRise750

drooling.. LOL I want 2 4770s









Hey guys what would you recommend...

4890, 4850X2 or Dual 4770's


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
drooling.. LOL I want 2 4770s









Hey guys what would you recommend...

4890, 4850X2 or Dual 4770's

neither of these ... u have a GTX 260 .. wait for the 5870









my PSU is So :swearing: bottle necking me ... i am @ stock Speeds with my Cpu cause of my HEC 500W that gets out 380W in 12V







OCZ GameXStream 700W When Money Comes


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
and my personal best for super pi 1m (kindly update pls, thanks)

super pi 1m










super pi 32m










dude..you can do pi32M [email protected]?? WOW..tat is probably stable too..another golden chip..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
neither of these ... u have a GTX 260 .. wait for the 5870









my PSU is So :swearing: bottle necking me ... i am @ stock Speeds with my Cpu cause of my HEC 500W that gets out 380W in 12V







OCZ GameXStream 700W When Money Comes









if you were only in the us, id sell you my gxstream. i have it laying around..lol..700w


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
neither of these ... u have a GTX 260 .. wait for the 5870









my PSU is So :swearing: bottle necking me ... i am @ stock Speeds with my Cpu cause of my HEC 500W that gets out 380W in 12V







OCZ GameXStream 700W When Money Comes










As I said my 260 is dying I think. It keeps shutting off randomly in games heh. It's temps are fine and never break 65C =\\

I tried to turn my PC on this morning and my 260 wouldn't give any video lol

And I really don't want to RMA it because last time I did EVGA gave me a damn refurbished card(which is what I'm using now lol)


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
if you were only in the us, id sell you my gxstream. i have it laying around..lol..700w

does it have any problems??


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


does it have any problems??


ofcourse not! i just replaced it with my spanking hx620 thats all. lol it was being used in my old 939 opty165 setup..which barely used more than 450W's. LOL


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey Guys i dont want to Hear Any one say that HEC Is Bad .... My PSU Gets Out 380W on 12V and look what i Did with It ....

Who's ur Dady Now


----------



## Freakly420

Hey guys, I haven't tried to overclock anymore since 3.2 and my volts were at 1.375 and it was staying steady for abour 2 weeks and i had a idle temp of 36c but for the past 2 days now asus pc probe has been reading it as 1.390 to 1.41 and now with a idle at 39c now i no voltage increase will effect temp so not worryed about that really. CPU-Z still reads volts as 1.375. I dont get it?? Any ideas?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakly420* 
Hey guys, I haven't tried to overclock anymore since 3.2 and my volts were at 1.375 and it was staying steady for abour 2 weeks and i had a idle temp of 36c but for the past 2 days now asus pc probe has been reading it as 1.390 to 1.41 and now with a idle at 39c now i no voltage increase will effect temp so not worryed about that really. CPU-Z still reads volts as 1.375. I dont get it?? Any ideas?

Asus Probe is probably wrong.


----------



## Bartmasta

ridney, what temps did you have for the spi runs?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


As I said my 260 is dying I think. It keeps shutting off randomly in games heh. It's temps are fine and never break 65C =\\

I tried to turn my PC on this morning and my 260 wouldn't give any video lol

And I really don't want to RMA it because last time I did EVGA gave me a damn refurbished card(which is what I'm using now lol)


4850CF or 4870CF (512mb)


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


ridney, what temps did you have for the spi runs?


max 50c, idle 38c with the a/c on (ambient maybe 24~25c) i opened the side window and used a desktop/stand fan to blow through the case. important thing is that the hot air from the 2 video cards does not get sucked by the rad fan. i have a single mcr120 rad


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quoted from my post in the core unlock guide:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


OK, my story:

Flashed BIOS to F4G. Board is a 790XT-UD4P.
Went into the advanced settings section, changed ACC to auto, saved and exited. Computer did not start.
Found this guide, saw that I had to change firmware to hybrid.
Cleared CMOS, changed that + firmware, saved, exited, did not start.
Cleared CMOS, changed ACC + firmware + voltage (+0.025V), did not start.
Cleared CMOS, changed ACC + firmware + voltage (+0.05V), did not start.
Cleared CMOS and gave up.

My 720 is not going to unlock is it?


So, does that mean my 720 is not of the unlocking type?


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


hey Guys i dont want to Hear Any one say that HEC Is Bad .... My PSU Gets Out 380W on 12V and look what i Did with It ....

Who's ur Dady Now

















awesome score spider!


----------



## Paradox me

Edit- Nevermind, misread.


----------



## silbluever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Quoted from my post in the core unlock guide:

So, does that mean my 720 is not of the unlocking type?


I think you need to change the ACC to all cores but I could be wrong because I don't have that board.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Quoted from my post in the core unlock guide:

So, does that mean my 720 is not of the unlocking type?


Gotta change it to Hybrid and Auto/All Cores


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Gotta change it to Hybrid and Auto/All Cores


I did auto+hybrid and it did not work. Is there a chance "All Cores" will work?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
I did auto+hybrid and it did not work. Is there a chance "All Cores" will work?

Possibly


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Okay guys just a quick question but has anyone unlocked a 720 x3 and OC'ed with a M2a79-t Asus board? If so what bios do i need to help my chances???? thanks


----------



## Afrodisiac

Just failed with ACC on "All Cores" and +0.075V on the CPU.








I'll try again and add some NB voltage...


----------



## Afrodisiac

Yup tried just about every combo of voltages and ACC options there is and fail fail fail, probably never gonna happen. I got unlucky


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


max 50c, idle 38c with the a/c on (ambient maybe 24~25c) i opened the side window and used a desktop/stand fan to blow through the case. important thing is that the hot air from the 2 video cards does not get sucked by the rad fan. i have a single mcr120 rad


wow youve got a great cpu then


----------



## ridn3y

part of it would be the board i believe


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Yup tried just about every combo of voltages and ACC options there is and fail fail fail, probably never gonna happen. I got unlucky










Join the club. lol

Just get aftermarket cooling, OC that bad boy and you won't even think about the 4th core, unless maybe you're heavy into benchmarking. I'm working on 3.8GHz at the moment and it blows my old Q6600 away in real world performance from what I've seen.


----------



## Willhemmens

Just to let you all know, last night i tried overclocking my NB i hit 2800 with 1.5v and i want to see if i could get 3000, left the voltage at 1.5v upped the FSB and seen 2974 before by screen went black. I just left my pc thinking it wasnt enough voltage, come this morning and its dead. I know the drill, reset bios (using bat and jumper), unplug everything that isnt needed still nothing. I am sure it either MOBO or CPU. I have a old 4400+ im going to test. Im not even getting the lights on my ram turn on. so i am now going to take it to the kitchen table. Will update on how it is later, having to use my brothers pc while hes away.

Ok, tested with Athlon 4400+, Nothing.

Thumbs up for the motherboard! Its dead!

I will now be joining the Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P club.


----------



## ridn3y

will, i think 1.5v was way too much for the nb. when i am benching i would never exceed 1.45, the nb just adds too much heat to the cpu.


----------



## darklord27

ok, i finished my oc:

- Clock Speed: 3514Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200.8x17.5
- RAM Speed: 1333 @ 7-7-7-20
- Vcore: 1.45
- HT Link: 2008
- NB Speed: 2410
- Motherboard: ASRock M3A790GXH/128M
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: AC Freezer 64 Pro
- Number of Core's: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600167










and i did some benchmarks:
3dmark vantage








Cinebench 10 64bit









would try to get a higher oc, but i need 1.5v+ vcore for [email protected] and then i get high temps. i need another cpu cooling, the freezer64 is crapin terms of cooling performance.
any suggestions what cooler i should take?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
LOL !!














..... NO It Cant









What kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


ok, i finished my oc:

- Clock Speed: 3514Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200.8x17.5
- RAM Speed: 1333 @ 7-7-7-20
- Vcore: 1.45
- HT Link: 2008
- NB Speed: 2410
- Motherboard: ASRock M3A790GXH/128M
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: AC Freezer 64 Pro
- Number of Core's: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600167


You lucky bastard


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


What kind of temps are you getting?


the fan of the toxic version of the 4890 is unlike other versions ... it is so quiet ... 30-50% it is silent 50-70% u hear it 80% or higher it is loud ... when fan is @ 40% my load is 72C and when 60% it is 67C Under Load and Notice that it is to damn hot in cairo + i have a Setto 1020 that have only 2 crappy fans and no good air flow.... Vapor-X Cooling FTW!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


Join the club. lol

Just get aftermarket cooling, OC that bad boy and you won't even think about the 4th core, unless maybe you're heavy into benchmarking. I'm working on 3.8GHz at the moment and it blows my old Q6600 away in real world performance from what I've seen.


Going from a Windsor X2 5200 that idled at 53C to an X3 720 (with only 3 cores) @ 3.5GHz (73C OCCT, <60C gaming) is an enormous jump


----------



## chris.hoops78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Going from a Windsor X2 5200 that idled at 53C to an X3 720 (with only 3 cores) @ 3.5GHz (73C OCCT, <60C gaming) is an enormous jump










Makes you feel pretty smug for getting the 720. IMO, *the* best value processor around, at present.

And to think, I nearly bought a 7850 instead (nasty old phenom 1 core).


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris.hoops78*


Makes you feel pretty smug for getting the 720. IMO, *the* best value processor around, at present.

And to think, I nearly bought a 7850 instead (nasty old phenom 1 core).


Do we need another 720 BE thread?


----------



## darklord27

i'm searching for a new cpu cooler, what would you recommend? noise is not a problem, but it should do good cooling.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
i'm searching for a new cpu cooler, what would you recommend? noise is not a problem, but it should do good cooling.

what is ur budget?


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys is it possible to disable the 3rd core and achieve a higher stable clock? I wanna do some benchmarking.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Just to let you all know, last night i tried overclocking my NB i hit 2800 with 1.5v and i want to see if i could get 3000, left the voltage at 1.5v upped the FSB and seen 2974 before by screen went black. I just left my pc thinking it wasnt enough voltage, come this morning and its dead. I know the drill, reset bios (using bat and jumper), unplug everything that isnt needed still nothing. I am sure it either MOBO or CPU. I have a old 4400+ im going to test. Im not even getting the lights on my ram turn on. so i am now going to take it to the kitchen table. Will update on how it is later, having to use my brothers pc while hes away.

Ok, tested with Athlon 4400+, Nothing.

Thumbs up for the motherboard! Its dead!

I will now be joining the Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P club.

you applied 1.5 to the CPU? or NB? or CPU-NB, NB-VID?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Going from a Windsor X2 5200 that idled at 53C to an X3 720 (with only 3 cores) @ 3.5GHz (73C OCCT, <60C gaming) is an enormous jump









that are some high temps for x3 @ 3.5...


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you applied 1.5 to the CPU? or NB? or CPU-NB, NB-VID?


CPU-NB, i didnt see a problem running at that as i see some running at 1.55v.

Anyway, i have been secretly trying to kill this board anyway, its a POS.
Getting a Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P now.









I have put 1.4v on the MOBO-NB and killed it straight away before.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Hey guys is it possible to disable the 3rd core and achieve a higher stable clock? I wanna do some benchmarking.










You should be able to use CPU Down core and turn off 1 or 2 core's. dont know if it will allow you to overclock any higher though.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


You should be able to use CPU Down core and turn off 1 or 2 core's. dont know if it will allow you to overclock any higher though.


where?


----------



## elito

well wth wills, now you can finally join the ud4p club. damn, i started such a ud4p club on this forum/ thread.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


what is ur budget?


 shouldn't cost more than 50$


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
shouldn't cost more than 50$

Dark Knight or Scythe Mugen 2.

Might be able to find a TRUE for around $50 too. Got mine on eBay for $50 shipped.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
shouldn't cost more than 50$

Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer - Dark Knight - Vendetta 2


----------



## spidermohmd1

CPU-Z v1.52 Beta


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


where?


It will be in you BIOS somwhere, i cant tell you exactly were untill i get my new mobo. But im sure it will be there somewhere.

After talking to an owner of your mobo, you dont have the option in your bios. Although i do or i mean i did have in this crappy boards bios.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
It will be in you BIOS somwhere, i cant tell you exactly were untill i get my new mobo. But im sure it will be there somewhere.

After talking to an owner of your mobo, you dont have the option in your bios. Although i do or i mean i did have in this crappy boards bios.

Surely theres another way to do it? I remember someone doing it.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Hey guys i am Gonna buy a Psu .. what Model Do u Recommended For Future XFire and Hell Of overclocking CPU/GPU

OCZ GameXStream 700W ( 90% i am gonna get this one )

antec EarthWatts 650W

Hec Cougar 700W


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Surely theres another way to do it? I remember someone doing it.


You can disable cores in Windows, but when you OC it still overclocks them.


----------



## Freakly420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


i'm searching for a new cpu cooler, what would you recommend? noise is not a problem, but it should do good cooling.


Here is a great deal from newegg for the dark knight http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.213274 you get a free 80mm white led fan that you could use as a push pull if you don't wanna get another 120mm, should work about the same i believe. or as just another case fan don't matter since its free lol


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys i tweaked my os, 4675 3dmark06 cpu with 3750 MHz


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


hey guys i tweaked my os, 4675 3dmark06 cpu with 3750 MHz










How did you tweak it?

Notice my Sig rig name.









Cant wait to get my GA-MA790X-UD4P.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Am I aloud to join if mines in a UPS truck heading to my house


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


that are some high temps for x3 @ 3.5...


Stock HSF with fan on auto (that means barely spinning).


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Am I aloud to join if mines in a UPS truck heading to my house










Short answer no. Because we need CPU-Z validation and being in a truck, i cant see it happening yet. As soon as you fit it and show us your Overclock, your in!


----------



## Buster

Can anyone explain to me why do people make the multipler down to 8x or 10x and try to overclock the fsb to it max first despite the fact that they can simply use the multipler?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


How did you tweak it?

Notice my Sig rig name.









Cant wait to get my GA-MA790X-UD4P.


Lol









I removed unneeded stuff with nLite. Theres like 18 processes running in total!

I am in the middle of testing ram settings for 3dmark06.

First off, 800 3-4-4-11

my results

so far

3000mhz 2000 NB 2000 HT ram 800 3-4-4-11

9600GT @ 750/2160/1875

best cpu score: 3809

3dmark06 score: in progress

3000 mhz 2000 NB 2000 HT ram 1000 4-5-5-14

best cpu score: in progresss

3dmark06 score: in progress


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Lol









I removed unneeded stuff with nLite. Theres like 18 processes running in total!

I am in the middle of testing ram settings for 3dmark06.

First off, 800 3-4-4-11


Those timings arnt bad, you should be able to up the clock to 900MHz with abit more voltage.

I downloaded a copy of XP that had been Nlite'ed and it was 262MB and dlidnt take up much hard disk space, you know the scrolling thing on XP it only took quarter of a scroll then the mouse appeared, thats fast. Only uses 68Mb of ram.

Heres my old best, havent tryed much 06 for awhile, will do when i get my mobo back.


----------



## Bartmasta

my ram cant do 900. It's 800 4-4-4-12 ram at 2.2V, 800 5-5-5-16 1.8V.

doing 1000 5-5-5-14 now!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
my ram cant do 900. It's 800 4-4-4-12 ram at 2.2V, 800 5-5-5-16 1.8V.

doing 1000 5-5-5-14 now!

Fair enough, quite high voltage for 800MHz. Mine are 1066MHz 5-5-5-12 2.0v but overclock upto 1150MHz 5-5-5-12 at 2.0v too, good overclockers.









But with out a mobo they are worthless. Ebuyer are so good, they pay for a delivery van to pick up the parcel and i dont have to pay anything, this is also the 5th mobo i have RMA'ed to them lol.


----------



## Bartmasta

even with this 14'C ambient temperature and 1.55V i cannot get 3800 mhz 3dmark06 stable

rage


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys ....... i cant run Fusion Tweak ... error Message = Runtime Error Visual C++ Bla Bla Bla ... any ideas?


----------



## Bartmasta

so i ran 3dmark06 with 3725 and my score was like 170 lower than I got last time i benched. The gpu scores are slightly lower (same clocks) and I don't know why. Cpu score is higher though.

Anybody know why?


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


Can anyone explain to me why do people make the multipler down to 8x or 10x and try to overclock the fsb to it max first despite the fact that they can simply use the multipler?


Two reasons I believe--
1). Think higher FSB means better performance. In reality, it's negligible.
2). Get to keep Cool-n-Quiet without any other tinkering.

You can get around #2 with PhenomMsrTweaker; what I use.


----------



## soccerballtux

Hey-- just wondering why my SuperPi 1m and wPrime 1024M times aren't up?


----------



## elito

@BUSTER, that is because, thats the PRO way of doing things, thats how we/ I (old oc'ers) first learnt how to OC properly and safely for optimum results back then w/o BE chips. and besides..fsb uppage= mem increases at the sametime, so if you have kit of mem thats made with good chips, it'll oc the mem speed too, let alone MULTI oc'ing wont affect any mem speed.


----------



## LethalRise750

Heh... Fixed my low score issue...apparently ATi 9.6 + RivaTuner On Screen Display don't get along together.


----------



## silbluever

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1247108976

Well all I can say is VOLTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[email protected] but this little gem is running with 1.7250Vcore with good temps underwater cooling. The D-TeK is doing a great job maintaining this proc, so I am going to see if I can reach 4Ghz without getting too crazy with the Vcore


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silbluever*


http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1247108976

Well all I can say is VOLTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[email protected] but this little gem is running with 1.7250Vcore with good temps underwater cooling. The D-TeK is doing a great job maintaining this proc, so I am going to see if I can reach 4Ghz without getting too crazy with the Vcore


Damn 1.7V? wow lol


----------



## Bartmasta

1.725V sweet jesus

I had 1.66V for a suicide run and thought that was overkill

After my benchmarking run I've got a few things to share with you guys.

1. I need a new cpu cooler. I was able to get 3750 MHz stable with 1.475V (didnt try 1.45v). I had about 47'C load on cores and 45'C load on cpu with 20 runs of Linx. I had ambient temps of 14'C (talk about a crappy cooler). Also I ran 3dmark06 with 3800 stable







.










2. Wprime! http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=872835

3.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
so i ran 3dmark06 with 3725 and my score was like 170 lower than I got last time i benched. The gpu scores are slightly lower (same clocks) and I don't know why. Cpu score is higher though.

Anybody know why?

3dmark06 scores scales with the cpu speed. the higher the clock speed the higher the score you'll get with your gpu(s) tests. that is especially true when you have multiple gpus


----------



## silbluever

Well I read an review where they clocked this proc to 4.5 on DICE @ 1.9V with the same board that I have so i thought WTH and moved the jumper for the overvoltage and kept a close eye on the temps. Next thing I know It is sitting at + 1.7v with no problems.


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
1.725V sweet jesus

I had 1.66V for a suicide run and thought that was overkill

After my benchmarking run I've got a few things to share with you guys.

1. I need a new cpu cooler. I was able to get 3750 MHz stable with 1.475V (didnt try 1.45v). I had about 47'C load on cores and 45'C load on cpu with 20 runs of Linx. I had ambient temps of 14'C (talk about a crappy cooler). Also I ran 3dmark06 with 3800 stable







.










2. Wprime! http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=872835

3.









If you can afford it go with water.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silbluever* 
Well I read an review where they clocked this proc to 4.5 on DICE @ 1.9V with the same board that I have so i thought WTH and moved the jumper for the overvoltage and kept a close eye on the temps. Next thing I know It is sitting at + 1.7v with no problems.









lol Try for 4GHz







Most 720s can get 3.8 with 1.5-1.55 so you should be open to 4GHz

By the way I ran 3DMark06 with my new 4890 @ 1000 Core/1100 Memory


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silbluever* 
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1247108976

Well all I can say is VOLTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[email protected] but this little gem is running with 1.7250Vcore with good temps underwater cooling. The D-TeK is doing a great job maintaining this proc, so I am going to see if I can reach 4Ghz without getting too crazy with the Vcore

OMG!!! that is waaaaayy too much volts, but cpuz reports it at 1.38v???


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 

By the way I ran 3DMark06 with my new 4890 @ 1000 Core/1100 Memory


nice score man! can you up the cpu clock more? like 3.9 and run another bench to see if you can better your score?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
nice score man! can you up the cpu clock more? like 3.9 and run another bench to see if you can better your score?

Sadly anything beyond 3850 becomes completely unstable regardless of temps







That was ran on a fresh install of Win7, so I plan to rerun it after I tweak the OS a bit more. I should be able to break 18k easily after that.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Sadly anything beyond 3850 becomes completely unstable regardless of temps









you can't say that unless you tried ln2









By the way, I think I'll get a new cpu cooler when summer ends or something.

I'm buying a new HDD and headphones tomorrow and I'll only have 60 USD left. Need to start saving up for a 5870 and 24" monitor.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
Can anyone explain to me why do people make the multipler down to 8x or 10x and try to overclock the fsb to it max first despite the fact that they can simply use the multipler?

because you want to know where your fsb limit is, but then it doesn't really matter if your oc'ing from fsb or multiplier (i do both). for me, i adjust the fsb to get certain ram speeds that will be stable on certain timings along with the divider


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Sadly anything beyond 3850 becomes completely unstable regardless of temps







That was ran on a fresh install of Win7, so I plan to rerun it after I tweak the OS a bit more. I should be able to break 18k easily after that.


are you sure? what errors are you getting? blue screen? black screen? or the application just disappears? usually when you get a bsod, it is the nb that is the problem (usually).

i can make my system stable from stock to 4.0 but i just can't hold back the temps


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


are you sure? what errors are you getting? blue screen? black screen? or the application just disappears? usually when you get a bsod, it is the nb that is the problem (usually).

i can make my system stable from stock to 4.0 but i just can't hold back the temps


I've tried NB and HT at 800mhz, I've lowered my RAM to DDR2-667, I've even used up to 1.57V and it just didn't want to do it.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


lol Try for 4GHz







Most 720s can get 3.8 with 1.5-1.55 so you should be open to 4GHz

By the way I ran 3DMark06 with my new 4890 @ 1000 Core/1100 Memory












I get 19,000 + with my 940/4890 at 3.7GHz. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11375075


----------



## ridn3y

you need your nb speed higher than stock, normally 2600 and benching somewhere 2800 or higher, the ht link should stay at stock speed (2000) more than 2200 would degrade your performance.

maybe it's just the volts that is making it unstable, too much volts makes it unstable too

i have my cpu-nb at the following voltages:

2400 : 1.2
2600 : 1.25
2700 : 1.275
2800 : 1.325
2900 : 1.425
3000 : never got here lol

also when benching with super pi, i noticed that when i get the cpu speed to 4.1 i needed much more volts (+0.025) to the nb compared to when i have the clocks at 3.8


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I get 19,000 + with my 940/4890 at 3.7GHz.


screenshot? or it didn't happen


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I get 19,000 + with my 940/4890 at 3.7GHz.


Cool, I'm running a Beta OS you're running Windows XP. You're also using Crossfire. Which means 19k for 2 GPU's is pretty sad.


----------



## silbluever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


OMG!!! that is waaaaayy too much volts, but cpuz reports it at 1.38v???


After 1.58V CPUz stopped reporting correctly?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


You're also using Crossfire. Which means 19k for 2 GPU's is pretty sad.


he never said he used crossfire

Sure it's in his sig rig, but he probably also ran 3dmark06 with only 1 4890.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


he never said he used crossfire

Sure it's in his sig rig, but he probably also ran 3dmark06 with only 1 4890.










True







but still he should of stated it instead of instigating another stupid argument.


----------



## Bartmasta

at least you're not this guy

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=849382


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


at least you're not this guy

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=849382


ha ha ha ha poor guy


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys whats a good cooler besides the xigmatek's cause they are rare and expensive in poland


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys whats a good cooler besides the xigmatek's cause they are rare and expensive in poland

Noctua NH-U12P, Coolermaster V8, Scythe Mugen 2, Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme, Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer and OCZ Vendetta 2.

Thats about it really, might have missed one or two but these will all do a good job.


----------



## Willhemmens

City link have just picked up my dead Asus! Ebuyer, i can give them nothing but praise. They have paid for each and everyone of my motherboards to go back to them and they use next day delivery so i shouldnt be long till i get the Gigabyte.

This P4 is a POS. I cant even mount my Zalman onto it.


----------



## Ocnewb

Hello guys, i'm new here. I was able to unlocked my 720BE 4th cores and run stable. I will try to OC more after i get new cooler for my 720BE. Right now it's running at 3.1-3.2Ghz 45C temp on load with stock cooler. Here is my CPUz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600831. Is 45C a normal temp? Thank you.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


Hello guys, i'm new here. I was able to unlocked my 720BE 4th cores and run stable. I will try to OC more after i get new cooler for my 720BE. Right now it's running at 3.1-3.2Ghz 45C temp on load with stock cooler. Here is my CPUz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600831. Is 45C a normal temp? Thank you.



Great ! 45C Load Is GooD For A Stock Cooler With a Quad !


----------



## Ocnewb

When it do nothing the temp is around 41C, and it gets 45-46C when i play the Sims 3, Wow and watch 1080P movies. I check the temp very often to see if my CPU get too hot. I'm ordering a new cooler from newegg for it right now. Hope the new cooler will bring the temp down.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


Great ! 45C Load Is GooD For A Stock Cooler With a Quad !


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


When it do nothing the temp is around 41C, and it gets 45-46C when i play the Sims 3, Wow and watch 1080P movies. I check the temp very often to see if my CPU get too hot. I'm ordering a new cooler from newegg for it right now. Hope the new cooler will bring the temp down.


What are temps like after 10 minutes of Prime?


----------



## chris.hoops78

46c is nothing to worry about at all IMO. I use stock cooling w/OC of 3.4GHz and my temps never go above 60c when stress testing.

IMO aftermarket cooling is only really necessary for higher overclocks. These chips certainly run a lot cooler than the previous Athlons or Phenom Is.

AMD rate their chips up to 73c and i would hazard a guess that you could probably run at this temp and get enough life out of the chip to take you to your next upgrade.

Do more for less Â£Â£Â£Â£s is my philosphy.


----------



## Ocnewb

After 10mins it is around 55C.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


What are temps like after 10 minutes of Prime?


----------



## elito

alrighty dudes, ive just ordered my self a set of the horizontal mounts here..for the xiggy. am also planning/ pondering about getting another cooler..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocnewb* 
After 10mins it is around 55C.

Seems about right to me.

Dads just announced that we can order the board tonight.









@Elito: Are they shipping them yet?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Seems about right to me.

Dads just announced that we can order the board tonight.









@Elito: Are they shipping them yet?

the seller indeeded noted that its "shipped" already..so..i guess so..lol


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


the seller indeeded noted that its "shipped" already..so..i guess so..lol


Good. I would like to know what kind of temp difference's you get. Because if they are 3-5'c lower i will be purcusing one.

Just ordered me my Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P! Cant wait to try loads of things, unlocking, overclocking, ACC, Gigabyte utilities and Crossfire!


----------



## Bartmasta

sorry to rain on your parade but the CF on the board is 8x meaning it won't be good for CFing 5870's


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


sorry to rain on your parade but the CF on the board is 8x meaning it won't be good for CFing 5870's


it will be 8x 2.0 which is ok


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Good. I would like to know what kind of temp difference's you get. Because if they are 3-5'c lower i will be purcusing one.

Just ordered me my Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P! Cant wait to try loads of things, unlocking, overclocking, ACC, Gigabyte utilities and Crossfire!


i doubt it. LOL but i got a set anyway, just so i can rid myself of the "Warm air" paranoia, that the push fan recieves from the vid. card. damn that card is warm/hot.

and whys my UNIQUE REP way off????


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
sorry to rain on your parade but the CF on the board is 8x meaning it won't be good for CFing 5870's

Im going to be CFing a 3870 with a 3850, i know i wont see a huge performance increase but should still be cool. My only otherboard that could do Xfire was my old Abit AX78 which did 4X in Xfire mode.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
i doubt it. LOL but i got a set anyway, just so i can rid myself of the "Warm air" paranoia, that the push fan recieves from the vid. card. damn that card is warm/hot.

and whys my UNIQUE REP way off????


My fan pulls hot air off my sound card and my graphics card, cant be great for my temps but while i had a mobo i idled at 19-20'c which i didnt mind, thats at stock btw.


----------



## Gyro

I found this link over at xs.org:http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?htt...ii_unlock.html.about how to unlock locked cpu multi's.

"AMD Phenom II CPU multiplier unlock, Vcore unlock and fourth core unlocking

Unlock an inexpensive AMD Phenom II 710 X3 CPU with 3 cores and multi lock to an
AMD Phenom II X4 Engineering Sample with 4 cores, Vcore selection and unlocked multi !"

Gyro


----------



## Bartmasta

look what I just got!


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I found this link over at xs.org:http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?htt...ii_unlock.html.about how to unlock locked cpu multi's.

"AMD Phenom II CPU multiplier unlock, Vcore unlock and fourth core unlocking

Unlock an inexpensive AMD Phenom II 710 X3 CPU with 3 cores and multi lock to an
AMD Phenom II X4 Engineering Sample with 4 cores, Vcore selection and unlocked multi !"

Gyro


wow that's new..but how come it hasnt brought up any attentions yet? it also seems that, that was only a temperoary thing, everything reset itself on the next reboot. but as far as unlocking goes, it works cus i have a 710 @ 3.4 x4 atm.


----------



## b3ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
alrighty dudes, ive just ordered my self a set of the horizontal mounts here..for the xiggy. am also planning/ pondering about getting another cooler..

Where'd you order them from, elito?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


Where'd you order them from, elito?


From here: Link

I think its a case of PM'ing the OP but best to have a look around the thread first.


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


From here: Link

I think its a case of PM'ing the OP but best to have a look around the thread first.


Cheers.


----------



## elito

yah, you PM nafhy


----------



## zx6r1033

Clock Speed - 3725mhz
Bus xMulti - 201.4
RAM Speed - 402.7
Vcore - 1.472
HT Link - 2013.6
NB Speed - 2013.6
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790x-UD4P
Chipset - AMD 790x, ATI SB750
CPU Cooling - Xigmatek HDT S1283
Number of Core's - 3
Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=601384

Hopefully I did that right. Will this get updated when I manage to get higher numbers?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zx6r1033*


Clock Speed - 3725mhz
Bus xMulti - 201.4
RAM Speed - 402.7
Vcore - 1.472
HT Link - 2013.6
NB Speed - 2013.6
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790x-UD4P
Chipset - AMD 790x, ATI SB750
CPU Cooling - Xigmatek HDT S1283
Number of Core's - 3
Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=601384

Hopefully I did that right. Will this get updated when I manage to get higher numbers?


Ok, will just add you. As you get higher clocks you can just ask to be updated and we can do that.


----------



## zx6r1033

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zx6r1033*


Cool, thanks!


Give it 5 minutes to update its self and you should be there!

No luck unlocking your chip?

*500th post Woo







*


----------



## zx6r1033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Give it 5 minutes to update its self and you should be there!

No luck unlocking your chip?

*500th post Woo







*


I actually haven't even tried yet. I got my new motherboard and CPU yesterday... well, Wednesday. Yesterday for me since I work overnight. Anyway... spent about 2 hours tweaking stuff around, and let the computer run everest ultimate stress test for 12 hours to make sure it was stable. Either tonight or tomorrow I will reset all of my settings in Bios and try unlocking the fourth core.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zx6r1033* 
I actually haven't even tried yet. I got my new motherboard and CPU yesterday... well, Wednesday. Yesterday for me since I work overnight. Anyway... spent about 2 hours tweaking stuff around, and let the computer run everest ultimate stress test for 12 hours to make sure it was stable. Either tonight or tomorrow I will reset all of my settings in Bios and try unlocking the fourth core.

Im kind of in the same situeation apart from i have had my 720 BE for 5 months now. Monday my Asus M3A78 PRO with a 780G chipset died so i have just jumped at the chance to get me a GA-MA790X-UD4P. Bought it yesterday afternoon, should be coming any time today! Parcel force van just stopped out side our house. Scratch that, was for someone else but seconds later the Citylink stops and gives me my motherboard!


----------



## Paradox me

1.536 Vcore is probably pushing it for 24/7 use, eh? It's what I need for 3.8GHz stable, 1.488 for 3.7 so I don't think it's worth it.

Temps never go above 45C and that'll be even lower when I get my MX-2 and pressure mod/lap the TRUE.


----------



## zx6r1033

4th core won't unlock. I even tried backing the cpu down to 2400mhz... still nothing. It goes through Bios and into windows... flashes the desktop for half a second, then bluescreens.

Oh well. It was worth a shot.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zx6r1033* 







4th core won't unlock. I even tried backing the cpu down to 2400mhz... still nothing. It goes through Bios and into windows... flashes the desktop for half a second, then bluescreens.

Oh well. It was worth a shot.

Same, mine starts booting into windows and crashed half way though.
Even X8 Multi and 1.4v. No luck









Loving the new motherboard though


----------



## Bartmasta

Yeah the board is great


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Yeah the board is great









This board is sex in the form of PCB and copper.


----------



## elito

Damn i should really start the ud4p club here too huh? im thinking about lapping my 720 and a lil on the xiggy..but ive never lapped before..i am SO playing with fire.. ^ ^;;


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
Damn i should really start the ud4p club here too huh? im thinking about lapping my 720 and a lil on the xiggy..but ive never lapped before..i am SO playing with fire.. ^ ^;;
























Got any old CPU's or Heatsinks? I would test and learn on them first.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Got any old CPU's or Heatsinks? I would test and learn on them first.

yes and yes. LOL but..but..i just wanna risk that s**T.! LOL

so what happened? no go @ unlocking? that blows dude..well now..go clock it HIGHER


----------



## Bartmasta

lap a stock amd heatsink


----------



## Buster

I am planning on getting a new cpu cooler. I heard the mugen 2 is pretty good, but do you think it will fit in my case and doesn't block my memory slot on my motherboard? Is it hard to install? Is it true that it is better than the xigmatek dark knight? In terms of noise level, which one is quieter? Is it true that the original xigmatek is better than the dark knight version in term of cooling?


----------



## zx6r1033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
so what happened? no go @ unlocking? that blows dude..well now..go clock it HIGHER


Yeah man, no unlocked core for me. Oh well. I seem to have hit a bit of a dead end on overclocking, too. My temps seem quite low... especially given the OC I already have, but I am running it at 1.475v and 18.5x right now. If I bump it up to 19x, it will make it into windows, but I get bluescreened about 20 minutes into the load testing. I've tried going to 1.5v, which I keep reading is the max anyone around here would go with this chip... still nothing. But my load temp is only 36c at 3725 after 4 hours of load testing? I am actually quite confused by that one.

Another strange thing I ran into is the memory. It is 1066 memory, but running at 800. If I try bumping up to 5.33x, I can't even get back into Bios. I have to clear cmos. (That happens regardless of the other settings... even default bios settings.)

BTW: I'm all for the GA-MA790x club.







I think there are a lot of people around here that run these boards and swear by them. That is why I bought mine, even though no one actually recommended it to me.


----------



## LethalRise750

zx6r1033, you gotta raise the DRAM Voltage and change the timings


----------



## zx6r1033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
zx6r1033, you gotta raise the DRAM Voltage and change the timings


What voltage and timings would I have to set it to in order to at least be able to get back into bios?


----------



## Bartmasta

I wanna bench so bad today but I can't be assed setting it up lol


----------



## Buster

when overclocking, do I need to get a better cooling option for the chipset or does the stock heatsink works fine?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm in I did a 300MHZ increase. I know its small but I like my temps to be lower because i'm obsess with temps







With my core unlocked it won't boot into Windows and runs at 43c, but when I have 3 cores only it runs at 20-22c stock clock and 24-26c 3.1Ghz


----------



## Ghostcracker

im tired of saying the same and im not in the list oh ****

this is my configuration :

- Clock Speed - 3607.7 
- Bus xMulti - 200.43 x 18
- RAM Speed - 1333Mhz
- Vcore - 1.4v
- HT Link - 2004
-NB Speed - 2000
- Motherboard - GA-MA790XT-UD4P
- Chipset - AMD 790X
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek HDT S1283
-Number of Core's - 3 cores

- Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598861


----------



## Ghostcracker

what u got against me ?????










is my avatar or something?


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Okay well heres mine, Although i after flashing my bios 7 time there isn't one that will let me unlock so until i figure something out im stuck with 3 cores....If it helps all im doing is just enabling the ACC so if there is something els that need to be done then by all means tell me..










And just so that you guys know i get this about 5 hours ago so i still need to do some fine tunning and im sure i can get higher... but i think this is a good start..


----------



## metal_gunjee

This is my first AMD chip, I spent a few years on Intels...
I've been running this system for a couple days and here's what I got so far.

Clock Speed - 3815 MHz
Bus x Multi - 231 x 16.5
RAM Speed - 925 MHz
Vcore - 1.488v
HT Link - 2312 MHz
NB Speed - 2312 MHz
Motherboard - Asus M3N72-D
Chipset - Nforce 750a SLI
CPU Cooling - Zalman CNPS9500
CPU Load Temp - 46c
Number of Cores - 3
Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=601970

This thing really puts my old Pentium Dual-Core E5200 in it's place! It looks like AMD is making a nice comeback vs. Intel these days and I couldn't resist joining in. I'm very satisfied so far.


----------



## LethalRise750

Added Ghostcracker and metal_gunjee.


----------



## Ghostcracker

overclock.net doesnt have any server for call of duty 4 here?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostcracker* 
overclock.net doesnt have any server for call of duty 4 here?

Go Here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-4-server.html


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
This board is sex in the form of PCB and copper.

Guys-- are all of your boards running the RAM at 1.95v too like mine?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*


Guys-- are all of your boards running the RAM at 1.95v too like mine?


my default is 1.97V but i have the UD4 board


----------



## metal_gunjee

So I'm doing pretty good with cpu and memory clock so far, but being new to AMD I'm not sure on where I should be as far as CPU-NB voltage, NB chip voltage, and 1.2v HT voltage.
I'm trying to stay stable with my NB speed over 2.3GHz and I'd like to do the same with the HT link. Currently I have the NB speed at 2420MHz and after about 2 mins of intel burn test I got an error. No crash or bsod though.

I've already proven my current cpu clock (3740MHz) and HT link (2200MHz) stable so I'm thinking this is related to NB.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*


Guys-- are all of your boards running the RAM at 1.95v too like mine?


My DDR2-800 set runs at 2.1 4-4-4-12, my 1066 set runs at 2.1 5-5-5-15


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*


Guys-- are all of your boards running the RAM at 1.95v too like mine?


I've got mine at 1.85v but it's underclocked a bit.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
I've got mine at 1.85v but it's underclocked a bit.

and DDR3


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Should I turn off cool n quiet when Overclocking?


----------



## Buster

You should for better overclock.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
You should for better overclock.

Not true, CnQ won't limit your OC's. I use it with my OC


----------



## Buster

really? I heard it here, on this same thread and somewhere else.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
really? I heard it here, on this same thread and somewhere else.

I can get 3.8 with 4 Cores and 3.9 with 3 using CnQ on or off... It has no toll on performance either.

The old phenom's use to be limited by CnQ, but 3.0 fixed alot of those issues.


----------



## Buster

so I can turn on cnq without hindering overclocking performance? what about c1e support?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


so I can turn on cnq without hindering overclocking performance? what about c1e support?


I'm not a fan of C1E, I'd just use CnQ


----------



## Buster

what is c1e anyway, i heard that it was part of the cnq.


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Not true, CnQ won't limit your OC's. I use it with my OC


can you change the muliplier manually and CnQ still work? if i set it any other than "auto" it stops working


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


can you change the muliplier manually and CnQ still work? if i set it any other than "auto" it stops working


I use a program called PhenomMSRTweaker that lets me change the CnQ settings in Windows.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=220185

It's actually quite nice


----------



## Buster

you can still use the multipler to overclock right?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


you can still use the multipler to overclock right?


Yep, I'm at 19x using that application


----------



## Buster

and there is absolutely no stability issue?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


and there is absolutely no stability issue?


Nope, Been using it for awhile now heh


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Nope, Been using it for awhile now heh


Same here-- love this program.

Lethal-- have you noticed the seemly random state changes? It's only for a split second, and the voltage change only sometimes shows up in CPU-z, but if you're watching the PhenomMSRTweaker window you'll see it switch.

I've got the "load" setting at 85%-- I know there are a lot of caps right next to the CPU, but I'm still worried about the transients. When you're talking about 100A, even something as small as current traces could have enough inductance to create some nasty harmonics.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccerballtux* 
Same here-- love this program.

Lethal-- have you noticed the seemly random state changes? It's only for a split second, and the voltage change only sometimes shows up in CPU-z, but if you're watching the PhenomMSRTweaker window you'll see it switch.

I've got the "load" setting at 85%-- I know there are a lot of caps right next to the CPU, but I'm still worried about the transients. When you're talking about 100A, even something as small as current traces could have enough inductance to create some nasty harmonics.

Yeah I have noticed that...But I haven't really cared much about it. Currently I'm at these settings and it seems to do it less frequently if any at all.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*


Guys-- are all of your boards running the RAM at 1.95v too like mine?


What RAM do you have?

I run my Tracers at 2.0v most of the time which is stock and does 1066 5-5-5-15 at 2.0v. My tracers will clock to 1150 5-5-5-15 with stock volts and higher with 2.1-2.2v.

I normally have a fan blowing over them when i overclock them though which helps to keep temps down because even at stock these sticks get quite warm.

It really depends on your ram whether sticks are double or single sided, how higher binned they are and the cooling.


----------



## ocre

Hey all, I been sooo sooo busy this week. I just got back home and got a few things to get done. Then I am gone out of town for a week +. I probably wont be back on till i get back. I can put up anybody new, But i will be back after a bit. Its about time I got out of this town and do something. Time to enjoy this economic crisis, lol!


----------



## metal_gunjee

IBT stable @ 3700MHz with 2800MHz NB speed!!
Is this pretty good?


----------



## LethalRise750

Not bad at all


----------



## metal_gunjee

Because of this ******ed motherboard, I'm restricted to 1.52v vcore (1.55v in bios) so I'm not having good luck at all staying totally stable over 3700MHz.

I'm wondering if it's possible to get to 3800MHz while keeping the same vcore but maybe adjusting something else? I've heard that lowering the HT link can increase stability... as I said before, this is my first AMD chip and I've only had it for almost a week so I'm thinking there's gotta be something else I can do here that I don't know about yet.


----------



## zx6r1033

Most of the people around here say lower vcore and low temps is what this chip loves.

However... I can't seem to get mine stable past 3725mhz either, and Ive gone all the way up to 1.525. Mine actually seems to bluescreen faster when I bump the voltage temps up.


----------



## Willhemmens

I Tested my PSU today. I thought i would try out Crossfire but was quite sure that 400w was'nt going to be enough for 2 cards that say a minimum of 550w PSU.

So i whipped out my brothers 3850 and ran some 3Dmark06 and some Vantage with Crossfire enabled, got some nice scores.
Sadly i dont have any SS but i will tomorrow when i do it again. Psu ran perfect, as normal and i had my cathodes and everything going as normal with a 3.6GHz overclock too.

Just shows these AMD setups dont use much power at all.

I also got my RAID 0 setup.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys my memory is a on 4x multiplier which gives me 250x4 = 1 GHz.

My board can do 5.33x so then I would set my HT to 200 (my board makes it 201 when I set it to 200 dunno why) which would be 201x5.33 = 1071. Do you guys think my 800 5-5-5-16 800 RAM can go that far?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey guys my memory is a on 4x multiplier which gives me 250x4 = 1 GHz.

My board can do 5.33x so then I would set my HT to 200 (my board makes it 201 when I set it to 200 dunno why) which would be 201x5.33 = 1071. Do you guys think my 800 5-5-5-16 800 RAM can go that far?

a 200mhz on mem is A WHOLE LOT. even dh9's nowadays, ppl only aims for 100mhz headrooms max. i doubt 200mhz is reachable. unless you got some crazy dh9's that takes like 2.4V+. if youre gonna go divider, test the max your mem goes w/o going on divider first, then put on divider and crunch up the bus speed.


----------



## godsgift2dagame

Got mine to 3.3 ghz stable after 2 hour normal priority OCCT test...

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7907/prooflls.jpg

SuperPi 1M takes 21 seconds, wPrime 32M takes 15 seconds...


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm gonna do some memory overclocking now and see what this ram can do.

I hate reseting CMOS it's such a PITA


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I'm gonna do some memory overclocking now and see what this ram can do.

I hate reseting CMOS it's such a PITA

whyw ould you need to reset cmos? just change the mem settings..or load defaults..


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
whyw ould you need to reset cmos? just change the mem settings..or load defaults..

Cause if I change the settings to a high overclock sometimes the computer won't turn on when I press the power button so I have to reset the CMOS.

???


----------



## PieBaker

hi all i just got my pII 720 up and running on the weekend did a 3dmark06 run with a 4850 and got 16300 which impressed me, 470p ish with the cpu, so ill be roaming these forums alot in the near future. btw that was 3.7ghz with 18.5multi.
stepping is 0904dpaw i believe on m4uit-e, anyway that will unlock a forth core? i dunt care if it doesnt cauuse i alreasy have a q6600 where one of the 4850 came from, got a 4890 that should be here today.

as far as i know most mobos these days just need a couple power offs with psu rite off to get you goin again without clearin the cmos


----------



## spidermohmd1

Hey guys i Just Got The OCZ GameXStream 700W Let The Game Begin !!! ... 1 Item Left in My List ( Screen :'( )


----------



## Bartmasta

700w for future upgrades? Cause 500 W would be ok for a 4890


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
Hey guys i Just Got The OCZ GameXStream 700W Let The Game Begin !!! ... 1 Item Left in My List ( Screen :'( )

Ahhhh it always feels so good to get something new for the system. I need a new power supply too.









It's okay for now because this Phenom is still new to me. (about a week old)
I'm so damn glad I quit buying low to mid-range Intels. They just can't hang with AMD's performance in this price range. I almost feel lucky that I can't afford a Core i7.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
700w for future upgrades? Cause 500 W would be ok for a 4890

No point in getting just the bare minimum







Because as soon as you go to upgrade chances are you'll need bigger which costs more


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


700w for future upgrades? Cause 500 W would be ok for a 4890


Yup i Dont like Saving my Money lol i like to spend it







And i Dont Want To But Another PSU When i Upgrade like Lethal Told u


----------



## kromar

i think i finally found the bottleneck of my oc, looks like its the NB and not the ram... 
i got back to multiplier overclocking to see if i can get the ram stable at 1066mhz and tried to increase the NB freq/voltage a bit which acctually worked:O with default NB settings p95 used to instant bsod









any idea if there is an other programm then AOD which can read the CPU-NB-VID?

@Bartmasta: have you figured out why there is a fluctuation on the fsb when its on 200mhz? i got the same thing and i think this could be a bit of a stability problem when overclocking. maybe i will set it to 201mhz, at least it wont jump around at that value


----------



## Vespa125125

I got my 720be at 3.2 on stock voltages


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vespa125125*


I got my 720be at 3.2 on stock voltages










if its according to your sig @ 1.425? that's not stock. stock is 1.325.


----------



## darklord27

i've got a question:
my ram should do 1333mhz cl6-6-6-18 @ 1.75v.but it doesnt boot, when i try to. more voltage didn't help, i only get 1333cl6 if i set the fsb to 250 and another multiplier for the ram. so why does that happen?
my ram is the OCZ reaper HPC

and another question:
i can set my ram to 1220cl5. should i use 1333cl6/7 or the cl5 settings with less memory clock?


----------



## Vespa125125

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
if its according to your sig @ 1.425? that's not stock. stock is 1.325.






























no, my stock volts from the moment i put the cpu in the motherboard has been 1.425







, in know other peoples are lower, as you say 1.325, but think it has something to do with asus boards


----------



## elito

yea, its called vdroop.. and your boards vdroop is wayYY HIGH..thats no good..that means if u ever bump up the volts on the chip..it'll be 1.425+extra volts..whic..basically..youre not gonna be oc'ing..LOL idk why ppl still even bothers with that asus m3n78 board, it sucks.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vespa125125*


no, my stock volts from the moment i put the cpu in the motherboard has been 1.425







, in know other peoples are lower, as you say 1.325, but think it has something to do with asus boards










i have the same "problem" with the latest bios, with older versions the default was 1.325v. however if i set the Vcore manually to +0.025 the Vcore in windows is 1.35v and not 1.45v. so probably a bios problem like mine


----------



## sgr215

Just bought the 720BE at Newegg and should be here tomorrow. My X2 5600 Brisbane is only a month old and already it's getting replaced lol. For right now it'll be on stock cooling so I'll probably just go for a very modest 3.0 OC until I get a better cooler.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
Just bought the 720BE at Newegg and should be here tomorrow. My X2 5600 Brisbane is only a month old and already it's getting replaced lol. For right now it'll be on stock cooling so I'll probably just go for a very modest 3.0 OC until I get a better cooler.









you can hit 3.3 atleast with stock cooling and still be safe..just watch the temps.


----------



## Freakly420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
Just bought the 720BE at Newegg and should be here tomorrow. My X2 5600 Brisbane is only a month old and already it's getting replaced lol. For right now it'll be on stock cooling so I'll probably just go for a very modest 3.0 OC until I get a better cooler.









You will be happy with the 720BE, I am using stock cooling and currently OC'ed to 3.2ghz at 215/x15/1.3625v with a idle speed of 37c and load of 55c. BUT i have modded 2 80mm fans that are blowing across the heat sink. So your temps should be like 41 idle and about 60-65c load at that OC. You should see if you can unlock the 4th core as well. There is a guide LINK to help you with that. Once again Welcome to the 720BE Family!


----------



## Mason911

Think big!!!


----------



## Sake

- Clock Speed: 3315 MHZ
- Bus xMulti: 16.5x200
- RAM Speed: 1066HZ
- Vcore: 1.3V
- HT Link: 2000 MHZ
- NB Speed: 2000 MHZ
- Motherboard: Gigabyte MA-790gp-ud4h
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS7500 alcu
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: it wouldn't validate, Error 8.*

EDIT: Here's my validation, needed CPU-Z 1.51. Also it says my RAM is running slow, dunno why.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604389


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vespa125125*


no, my stock volts from the moment i put the cpu in the motherboard has been 1.425







, in know other peoples are lower, as you say 1.325, but think it has something to do with asus boards










Is your CPU Voltage set at AUTO or 1.325v?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sake*


- Clock Speed: 3315 MHZ
- Bus xMulti: 16.5x200
- RAM Speed: 1066HZ
- Vcore: 1.3V
- HT Link: 2000 MHZ
- NB Speed: 2000 MHZ
- Motherboard: Gigabyte MA-790gp-ud4h
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS7500 alcu
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: it wouldn't validate, Error 8.


Sorry, We need Validation to add you to the board.
Which version of CPU-Z are you using?


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


ok, i finished my oc:

- Clock Speed: 3514Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200.8x17.5
- RAM Speed: 1333 @ 7-7-7-20
- Vcore: 1.45
- HT Link: 2008
- NB Speed: 2410
- Motherboard: ASRock M3A790GXH/128M
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: AC Freezer 64 Pro
- Number of Core's: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600167











can someone please update my oc?


----------



## Decade

PH2 X3 700 series... I assume this covers 710s too? I only see 720BEs on the first page. I know, kinda a stupid question.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decade* 
PH2 X3 700 series... I assume this covers 710s too? I only see 720BEs on the first page. I know, kinda a stupid question.

Not stupid at all my friend, we were the 720 BE club but we all felt that we would like to involve all off the 700 series. So yes, You will be our first 710!

If you would fill in our format, we would like to put you on the front page.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
can someone please update my oc?

Done. Just give it 5 mins to update.


----------



## worm0

Hi, new here. Wanted to get some advice/help.

Only just started trying to push my 720 due to my accusition of my s1283 to cool the thing down. Currently stuck at 3.5ghz (validation, 2 hour Prime stable), and due to my limited knowledge cannot get it to 3.6.

I only know very basic methods (multi and HT ref clock/FSB, upping Vcore), so wanted to get some other directions to go.

My latest attempt was something like 1.485v just using 18x200, which BSed after about 5 minutes Prime stressing. I have been reading the thread, but not knowing what most terms really mean makes it difficult. I wasn't worried about temps when pushing the voltage up that high as it idled around 19-20, and seemed to peek around 34-35, so no worries there.

Can anyone spare some advice on helping me get the most out of this chip.


----------



## Decade

First 710 ftw then! Unlocked 4th core at that too.









- Clock Speed: 3575MHz
- Bus xMulti: 275*13
- RAM Speed: 275Mhz (DDR2 550 @ 4-4-4-12)
- Vcore: 1.488v
- HT Link: 2200mhz
- NB Speed: 2200mhz
- Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128m
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek HDT-S1283
- Number of Core's: 4 (Fourth core unlocked and stable at posted clock)
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604365

Also gonna include my best suicide run: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603123
Stats for that are:
- Clock Speed: 3750MHz
- Bus xMulti: 300*12.5
- RAM Speed:300Mhz (DDR2 600 @ 4-4-4-14)
- Vcore: 1.568v
- HT Link: 2100mhz
- NB Speed: I don't remember =x
- Number of Cores: 3
Same mobo and cooling.


----------



## Ball and Chain

Hey I'm also new here, actually I this is the first computer I've ever had the chance to build and really consider my own. I've tried to read as much as I can about OC'ing, but I have no real experience I so far have gotten to 3.6Ghz stable with temps at about 36 - 37 full load with OCCT. and nearing 40 when using prime 95 "Large FFTs (max heat/power consumption). If anyone has any tips or advice they could give me that'd be great!









- Clock Speed: 3627 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 234* 15.5
- RAM Speed: 780 Mhz (DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24)
- Vcore: 1.475
- HT Link: 2340 Mhz
- NB Speed: 2340 Mhz
- Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS9700 (110cm fan)
- Number of Core's: 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604376


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decade* 
First 710 ftw then! Unlocked 4th core at that too.









- Clock Speed: 3575MHz
- Bus xMulti: 275*13
- RAM Speed: 275Mhz (DDR2 550 @ 4-4-4-12)
- Vcore: 1.488v
- HT Link: 2200mhz
- NB Speed: 2200mhz
- Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128m
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek HDT-S1283
- Number of Core's: 4 (Fourth core unlocked and stable at posted clock)
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604365

Also gonna include my best suicide run: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603123
Stats for that are:
- Clock Speed: 3750MHz
- Bus xMulti: 300*12.5
- RAM Speed:300Mhz (DDR2 600 @ 4-4-4-14)
- Vcore: 1.568v
- HT Link: 2100mhz
- NB Speed: I don't remember =x
- Number of Cores: 3
Same mobo and cooling.

Done.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ball and Chain* 
Hey I'm also new here, actually I this is the first computer I've ever had the chance to build and really consider my own. I've tried to read as much as I can about OC'ing, but I have no real experience I so far have gotten to 3.6Ghz stable with temps at about 36 - 37 full load with OCCT. and nearing 40 when using prime 95 "Large FFTs (max heat/power consumption). If anyone has any tips or advice they could give me that'd be great!









- Clock Speed: 3627 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 234* 15.5
- RAM Speed: 780 Mhz (DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24)
- Vcore: 1.475
- HT Link: 2340 Mhz
- NB Speed: 2340 Mhz
- Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS9700 (110cm fan)
- Number of Core's: 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604376

Done.

With all these X4's coming i thought i would give mine another go.
Tried everything at stock and i start booting into windows and then freeze.
Then i tried CPU 2000MHz, 1.6v and CPU-NB 1000MHz and HT 1000MHz
Hybrid, all cores. I dont get any further than at stock. Im guessing it my chip.


----------



## Sake

Here's my validation, ver 1.49 no longer validates so I went to 1.51.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604389
P.S I've added it to my other post as well


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sake* 
Here's my validation, ver 1.49 no longer validates so I went to 1.51.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604389
P.S I've added it to my other post as well

Ok, Done.

Going to go play some TF2 now.

Welcome to OCN New members!


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ball and Chain*


Hey I'm also new here, actually I this is the first computer I've ever had the chance to build and really consider my own. I've tried to read as much as I can about OC'ing, but I have no real experience I so far have gotten to 3.6Ghz stable with temps at about 36 - 37 full load with OCCT. and nearing 40 when using prime 95 "Large FFTs (max heat/power consumption). If anyone has any tips or advice they could give me that'd be great!









- Clock Speed: 3627 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 234* 15.5
- RAM Speed: 780 Mhz (DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24) 
- Vcore: 1.475
- HT Link: 2340 Mhz
- NB Speed: 2340 Mhz
- Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS9700 (110cm fan)
- Number of Core's: 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604376


since we have the same board, i think you can lower your voltage at that clock speed and it also helps in lowering your temps. mine can run 3.6 at 1.325v, 3.7 at 1.35v windows 7 x64. also you can set your nb to 2600 at 1.25v to make your system a bit faster


----------



## Afrodisiac

- Clock Speed: 3616 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 201* 18
- RAM Speed: 804 Mhz (DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24) 
- Vcore: 1.44
- HT Link: 2009 Mhz
- NB Speed: ?
- Motherboard: Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: stock
- Number of Cores: 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604416

Where can I find NB Speed in CPU-Z?
Other info:
Temps after 3 hours of OCCT: 72C.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


- Clock Speed: 3616 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 201* 18
- RAM Speed: 804 Mhz (DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24) 
- Vcore: 1.44
- HT Link: 2009 Mhz
- NB Speed: ?
- Motherboard: Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: stock
- Number of Cores: 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604416

Where can I find NB Speed in CPU-Z?
Other info:
Temps after 3 hours of OCCT: 72C.



You can find it in the "memory" tab, general section in CPUZ


----------



## Afrodisiac

Oh, OK, thanks. 2009MHz. Here is the post with all correct info (Did I fill everything in right?):

- Clock Speed: 3616 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 201* 18
- RAM Speed: 804 Mhz (DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24)
- Vcore: 1.44
- HT Link: 2009 Mhz
- NB Speed: 2009 MHz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: stock
- Number of Cores: 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604416


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Oh, OK, thanks. 2009MHz. Here is the post with all correct info (Did I fill everything in right?):

- Clock Speed: 3616 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 201* 18
- RAM Speed: 804 Mhz (DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24)
- Vcore: 1.44
- HT Link: 2009 Mhz
- NB Speed: 2009 MHz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: stock
- Number of Cores: 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604416

Done.

Nice clock with the stock cooler btw.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Thanks. 72C after 3 hours of OCCT is fine in my books. It doesn't even get loud. Is this normal for a stock cooler? Idling at 46C right now.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decade* 
First 710 ftw then! Unlocked 4th core at that too.









- Clock Speed: 3575MHz
- Bus xMulti: 275*13
- RAM Speed: 275Mhz (DDR2 550 @ 4-4-4-12)
- Vcore: 1.488v
- HT Link: 2200mhz
- NB Speed: 2200mhz
- Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128m
- Chipset: 790GX
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek HDT-S1283
- Number of Core's: 4 (Fourth core unlocked and stable at posted clock)
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604365

Also gonna include my best suicide run: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603123
Stats for that are:
- Clock Speed: 3750MHz
- Bus xMulti: 300*12.5
- RAM Speed:300Mhz (DDR2 600 @ 4-4-4-14)
- Vcore: 1.568v
- HT Link: 2100mhz
- NB Speed: I don't remember =x
- Number of Cores: 3
Same mobo and cooling.

tyoure not the first, i have one, i just never posted. =]


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


youre not the first, i have one, i just never posted. =]


I said he was, therefore he is!

If your quick, you can be the second my friend!

Going to post some photos of the new board and cable management.
Taken with my brand new camera that came yesterday!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Thanks. 72C after 3 hours of OCCT is fine in my books. It doesn't even get loud. Is this normal for a stock cooler? Idling at 46C right now.


Those temps arnt bad but a 3rd party cooler would drop temps massively. You should be able to hear the cooler or atleast i could hear it on my granddads 810 build that i built.


----------



## Willhemmens

Ok, the photo's.

I have been taking all of my photo's on a Olympus C-5060, which has been a great camera and i have taken some amazing photo's with it. Thing is it was released in 2004, although i bought it then at the price of Â£516, its starting to age.

So i finally replaced it with a Panasonic Lumix TZ6. The TZ6 has 12X optical zoom, 10.1 megapixel and a superb wide angle 25mm to 525mm Leica lens. I also bought a 4GB Sandisk Extreme III SDHC memory for fast right times while taking photos of birds and wildlife photography.

The photos are taken as Jpegs 3648 x 2736 and are around 5MB each, Tiny pic has reduced the to 1600 X 1200 1.3MB each. Might host them on my website at some point.

Here they are:

http://i26.tinypic.com/v86ix.jpg

http://i27.tinypic.com/2ed4e8o.jpg

http://i28.tinypic.com/346kvg5.jpg

http://i25.tinypic.com/6qwdvo.jpg

http://i31.tinypic.com/2dtd6xg.jpg

http://i28.tinypic.com/s1nsz5.jpg

http://i29.tinypic.com/v31yxu.jpg


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Ok, the photo's.

I have been taking all of my photo's on a Olympus C-5060, which has been a great camera and i have taken some amazing photo's with it. Thing is it was released in 2004, although i bought it then at the price of Â£516, its starting to age.

So i finally replaced it with a Panasonic Lumix TZ6. The TZ6 has 12X optical zoom, 10.1 megapixel and a superb wide angle 25mm to 525mm Leica lens. I also bought a 4GB Sandisk Extreme III SDHC memory for fast right times while taking photos of birds and wildlife photography.

The photos are taken as Jpegs 3648 x 2736 and are around 5MB each, Tiny pic has reduced the to 1600 X 1200 1.3MB each. Might host them on my website at some point.

Here they are:

http://i26.tinypic.com/v86ix.jpg

http://i27.tinypic.com/2ed4e8o.jpg

http://i28.tinypic.com/346kvg5.jpg

http://i25.tinypic.com/6qwdvo.jpg

http://i31.tinypic.com/2dtd6xg.jpg

http://i28.tinypic.com/s1nsz5.jpg

http://i29.tinypic.com/v31yxu.jpg


my case is almost as clean w/o cable management holes ^ ^ i shall post later on


----------



## Freakly420

Please add me to the list now







I was bored and wanted to test my gpu out on something bigger lol so i took it out to my living room and hooked it up to our 32'' lcd. Great by the way but during that i noticed that my temps droped by 5c fom 38c to 33c so i was like i need to try to overclock more with these temps and this is what i got

- Clock Speed: 3520MHz
- Bus xMulti: 220*16
- RAM Speed: 570Mhz (DDR3 1333 @ 7-7-7-20)
- Vcore: 1.425v
- HT Link: 2200mhz
- NB Speed: 2200mhz
- Motherboard: ASUS M4A79T Deluxe
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: STOCK
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604540

100% stable ( Ran Everest for about 20 min with no errors) My load temp was 49-50c. Just shows the temp in the room makes a hell of a difference


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakly420* 
Please add me to the list now







I was bored and wanted to test my gpu out on something bigger lol so i took it out to my living room and hooked it up to our 32'' lcd. Great by the way but during that i noticed that my temps droped by 5c fom 38c to 33c so i was like i need to try to overclock more with these temps and this is what i got

- Clock Speed: 3520MHz
- Bus xMulti: 220*16
- RAM Speed: 570Mhz (DDR3 1333 @ 7-7-7-20)
- Vcore: 1.425v
- HT Link: 2200mhz
- NB Speed: 2200mhz
- Motherboard: ASUS M4A79T Deluxe
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: STOCK
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604540

100% stable ( Ran Everest for about 20 min with no errors) My load temp was 49-50c. Just shows the temp in the room makes a hell of a difference









Im not sure about Everest, what happens if you run LinX for 30Mins?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
my case is almost as clean w/o cable management holes ^ ^ i shall post later on

Great, dont think i have seen yours before.

I'm tempted to setup a post photos of your rig day or something.


----------



## Freakly420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Im not sure about Everest, what happens if you run LinX for 30Mins?









I just had to tear it down from the living room and put it back in my computer room cause my dad works a half day and if he came home and saw me on the tv he would be so ticked lol but tomorrow ill give it another go and let you no ok?


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Ok, the photo's.

I have been taking all of my photo's on a Olympus C-5060, which has been a great camera and i have taken some amazing photo's with it. Thing is it was released in 2004, although i bought it then at the price of Â£516, its starting to age.

So i finally replaced it with a Panasonic Lumix TZ6. The TZ6 has 12X optical zoom, 10.1 megapixel and a superb wide angle 25mm to 525mm Leica lens. I also bought a 4GB Sandisk Extreme III SDHC memory for fast right times while taking photos of birds and wildlife photography.

The photos are taken as Jpegs 3648 x 2736 and are around 5MB each, Tiny pic has reduced the to 1600 X 1200 1.3MB each. Might host them on my website at some point.

Here they are:

http://i26.tinypic.com/v86ix.jpg

http://i27.tinypic.com/2ed4e8o.jpg

http://i28.tinypic.com/346kvg5.jpg

http://i25.tinypic.com/6qwdvo.jpg

http://i31.tinypic.com/2dtd6xg.jpg

http://i28.tinypic.com/s1nsz5.jpg

http://i29.tinypic.com/v31yxu.jpg


Love the ziptie holding the fan to your gpu.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


Love the ziptie holding the fan to your gpu.


You have no idea how much better it is like that.

The stock cooling system uses a tiny fan that i can hear over all of my other fans at 4%, NO JOKE!

Temp wise, after 10 runs of Crysis bench i used to reach 89'c and i would idle at 62'c. The fan would be so annoying while gaming even with the volume very up.

I finally ripped off the cover and fan, cable tied a fan to it and thought what the heck, i will try it. Again after 10 runs of Crysis bench i now reach around 76'c and idle at 30'c with no noise. Never buy single slot cards. Saying that though, when i was using my bros 3850 it seemed to run silent and load at 67'c and thats single slot too.

The 3870: http://www3.sympatico.ca/n.rieck/ima...70-saphire.jpg
The 3850:http://regmedia.co.uk/2007/11/15/hd_3850_1.jpg

If i do some more crossfire tomorrow, i will take some photo's of the cards set up.

Just to give you a taste of what im getting with crossfire: http://i32.tinypic.com/vxnhb5.jpg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakly420*









I just had to tear it down from the living room and put it back in my computer room cause my dad works a half day and if he came home and saw me on the tv he would be so ticked lol but tomorrow ill give it another go and let you no ok?


Seems ok to me, its funny how these chips react to temp drops.


----------



## Vespa125125

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Is your CPU Voltage set at AUTO or 1.325v?


um, auto, does that not set it at normal stock voltage then, thats why i thought it was stock voltage







? ohh btw when i oc'd, i changed the voltage from auto to manual 1.425v, so it stayed at that voltage and wasn't automatically set to high, although in CPUz it shows as 1.408 and when under load it dips to 1.392 (same as when it was auto)

- Clock Speed: 3200MHz
- Bus xMulti: 200x16
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz (DDR2 800 @ 5-5-5-18)
- Vcore: 1.425v
- HT Link: 2000mhz
- NB Speed: 2000mhz
- Motherboard: ASUS M3N78 Pro
- Chipset: NVIDIA GeForce 8300
- CPU Cooling: STOCK
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: in sig


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vespa125125*


um, auto, does that not set it at normal stock voltage then, thats why i thought it was stock voltage







? ohh btw when i oc'd, i changed the voltage from auto to manual 1.425v, so it stayed at that voltage and wasn't automatically set to high, although in CPUz it shows as 1.408 and when under load it dips to 1.392

- Clock Speed: 3200MHz
- Bus xMulti: 200x16
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz (DDR2 800 @ 5-5-5-18)
- Vcore: 1.425v
- HT Link: 2000mhz
- NB Speed: 2000mhz
- Motherboard: ASUS M3N78 Pro
- Chipset: NVIDIA GeForce 8300
- CPU Cooling: STOCK
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: in sig











Done.
On Asus boards the auto setting will up the volts to 1.425v to make small overclocks stable. Never bother with auto, just set the voltage.


----------



## Decade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Just to give you a taste of what im getting with crossfire: http://i32.tinypic.com/vxnhb5.jpg


Gah, that makes me want to crossfire my 4830 with another 30 or a 50 even more then I already do.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Gah, that makes me want to crossfire my 4830 with another 30 or a 50 even more then I already do.


Currently im just whipping my bro's 3850 from his rig while hes at school.
I was thinking of buying another 3870 but im just going to wait till 58XX's are out and buy two 4870's or somthing.
Im going to go for 19k tomorrow.


----------



## Decade

I was thinking of upgrading to a 4850 or 4870 when the 58XX series come out. Unless there's a HUGE improvement between the series and DX11 is the godsend of APIs, then I might spring for early adoption.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


I was thinking of upgrading to a 4850 or 4870 when the 58XX series come out. Unless there's a HUGE improvement between the series and DX11 is the godsend of APIs, then I might spring for early adoption.


Well, my upgrades wont be this year. Not after splashing out on this camera.

I use the 720 BE stock cooler as a Hard drive cooler.


----------



## Eur0-5isu

Okay, I can't get past 3Ghz with stock volts and I want to know if these tempereatures are normal for the stock volts and fan? (15x200Mhz) Temps (Temps during prime95)

How hot the 720 BE can actually be without hurting it?


----------



## elito

its either 4770 or 4870, for the price tag of 4770 from the egg, i can grab a 4870 here, but does the power usage really makes that much of a difference on my electricity bill? i mean, i barely game adn my comp is just on 24/7....which one?


----------



## Buster

I have just installed the xigmatek dark knight cpu cooler with ocz freeze. What temp should I expect with 72F room temperature on stock phenom II X3 720?


----------



## Freakly420

You guys think if i lapped the 720be poopy stock heat sink that i will get at least 2-4 c drop? Lol but i still don't have any money saved up for a Dark Knight







and looking for cheapest ways to drop temps


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakly420*


You will be happy with the 720BE, I am using stock cooling and currently OC'ed to 3.2ghz at 215/x15/1.3625v with a idle speed of 37c and load of 55c. BUT i have modded 2 80mm fans that are blowing across the heat sink. So your temps should be like 41 idle and about 60-65c load at that OC. You should see if you can unlock the 4th core as well. There is a guide LINK to help you with that. Once again Welcome to the 720BE Family!










Installed the 720BE today and you're right I'm very happy with it! It took some work though. After installing it I ran Prime95 at stock settings and was surprised when it crashed after only a couple minutes. It took me a long time to finally get it stable. It turns out my mobo defaulted to ganged mode on my ram which apparently won't run stable at 1066 ganged. I switched to unganged and finally had a stable PC at stock settings.

I couldn't resist OC'ing and bumped it up to 3.2 by increasing the multiplier to x16. After a hour of Prime95 I had no errors and my max temp was only 48c! My case is well ventilated and my room never goes above 18c(65F) so perhaps that's why. It makes me want to push it to 3.4-3.5. Anyhow, it's definetly a massive improvement over my Brisbane X2 5600.


----------



## Freakly420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
Installed the 720BE today and you're right I'm very happy with it! It took some work though. After installing it I ran Prime95 at stock settings and was surprised when it crashed after only a couple minutes. It took me a long time to finally get it stable. It turns out my mobo defaulted to ganged mode on my ram which apparently won't run stable at 1066 ganged. I switched to unganged and finally had a stable PC at stock settings.

I couldn't resist OC'ing and bumped it up to 3.2 by increasing the multiplier to x16. After a hour of Prime95 I had no errors and my max temp was only 48c! My case is well ventilated and my room never goes above 18c(65F) so perhaps that's why. It makes me want to push it to 3.4-3.5. Anyhow, it's definetly a massive improvement over my Brisbane X2 5600.

With your room being at that temp and with a 3.2 oc with that load temp I bet you can hit 3.5-3.6 easily with stock heat sink and be stable. You might have to up the volts but just WATCH your temps. When i overclock i don't go over 63+c load because i feel that's to hot. Others will say different, but go with what your comfortable at. Just keep trying to you hit that sweet spot.


----------



## darklord27

i want to buy a new cpu cooler and while reading some reviews about the dark knight and the mugen2, i came across the ZEROtherm NV120. anyone here got this cooler or can say something about it? i only found good reviews.

these 3 coolers have almost similar prices, so which one should i get? so far, what i read about, my trend goes to the zerotherm nv120. but i want to know what you think.

please help me


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


i want to buy a new cpu cooler and while reading some reviews about the dark knight and the mugen2, i came across the ZEROtherm NV120. anyone here got this cooler or can say something about it? i only found good reviews.

these 3 coolers have almost similar prices, so which one should i get? so far, what i read about, my trend goes to the zerotherm nv120. but i want to know what you think.

please help me


i have the nirvana 120, it cools great seriously. BUT ITS HUGE nearly twice the surface area of the xiggy here.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


i have the nirvana 120, it cools great seriously. BUT ITS HUGE nearly twice the surface area of the xiggy here.


thanks elito, some other questions: what about the noise? i heard it should be very loud at full speed. and i read, that there's hardly any difference between cooling performance at 100% and 50% speed.

can u say something about that?


----------



## Vespa125125

EDIT: forget this


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
thanks elito, some other questions: what about the noise? i heard it should be very loud at full speed. and i read, that there's hardly any difference between cooling performance at 100% and 50% speed.

can u say something about that?

uh..well the max is roughly 2.9k RPM's and yes you can hear it, humming, but..i've always used it at around 2k, unless im stressing, and from then, its like a 1-2C difference. it makes less of a difference, because the surface area is so big, that the wind is barely making its exit out the cooler cus teh surface is so big.. but all in all, id use it if you want to be different. its sitting nicely on my 939 opty 165 atm. and that case has no intake fanns and cools it nicely at 38C with like..50% on.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
uh..well the max is roughly 2.9k RPM's and yes you can hear it, humming, but..i've always used it at around 2k, unless im stressing, and from then, its like a 1-2C difference. it makes less of a difference, because the surface area is so big, that the wind is barely making its exit out the cooler cus teh surface is so big.. but all in all, id use it if you want to be different. its sitting nicely on my 939 opty 165 atm. and that case has no intake fanns and cools it nicely at 38C with like..50% on.

thanks, i'll think about that, but since this one seems to have the best cooling performance, and since i have a very noisy 80mm case fan i think i'll go for it.

thanks elito


----------



## kromar

i wanted to check the default NB-CPU-VID with AOD and noticed that the *NB Core* is at 1.4V (on default) i changed the *NorthBridge Volt Control* to 1.2V in the bios and now the *NB Core* is at 1.425v.
what exactly is that voltage?
if its the *NorthBridge Volt Control*, shouldnt it be at 1.1V default?


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakly420*


With your room being at that temp and with a 3.2 oc with that load temp I bet you can hit 3.5-3.6 easily with stock heat sink and be stable. You might have to up the volts but just WATCH your temps. When i overclock i don't go over 63+c load because i feel that's to hot. Others will say different, but go with what your comfortable at. Just keep trying to you hit that sweet spot.










I gave it a go at 3.4 with vcore at 1.40 and got a BSOD as soon as Prime95 started. I then upped the vcore to 1.425 and Prime95 ran for about 45min then errored. The problem is my temps maxed out at 62c. I'm sure I could raise the vcore a little more and run stable but temps are getting a little too high for comfort. I think I'll chill at 3.2 until I get a cooler. Regardless, my 3dmark score increased pretty good. Stats:

OC'd 5600 X2 Brisbane @ 3.156Ghz = 11,500
OC'd 720BE @ 3.220Ghz = 15,200

My ultimate goal was to play GTAIV smoothly. I went from 20-30FPS with occasional glitches to 35-45FPS and smooth at highest settings. (except texture at medium) My video card with only 512mb memory is holding me back from running at high everything but I'm happy. Unfortunately my mobo doesn't have ACC so no unlocking the fourth core.


----------



## silbluever

Here is a pic of my system, sorry it came out a little blurry.

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1247788422

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1247788422


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey guys nice club and great spread sheet Will. Although, it would be more helpful if you added what CPU they're using and the steppings.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Guys, does AMD Overdrive override BIOS? My friend told me to install it to run it's built-in benchmark for a fast comparison between our new rigs.

The next day, I bumped my multi up to 18x in BIOS but CPU-Z reported 17.5 and it never lies. I went into Overdrive and saw that it was still at 17.5x, so I bumped it up to 18x and clicked apply. Finally, CPU-Z reported 3.6GHz.

So I figured, how lame is that that AMD Overdrive overrides BIOS commands?


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Guys, does AMD Overdrive override BIOS?


no it does not


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silbluever*


Here is a pic of my system, sorry it came out a little blurry.


nice system there, what temps are you getting with that dual rad?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Guys, does AMD Overdrive override BIOS? My friend told me to install it to run it's built-in benchmark for a fast comparison between our new rigs.

The next day, I bumped my multi up to 18x in BIOS but CPU-Z reported 17.5 and it never lies. I went into Overdrive and saw that it was still at 17.5x, so I bumped it up to 18x and clicked apply. Finally, CPU-Z reported 3.6GHz.

So I figured, how lame is that that AMD Overdrive overrides BIOS commands?

The built-in benchmark is complete rubbish, use Cinebench or somthing. Never trust ANY in windows application, including CPU-Z, things like multi's and clocks can and do every now and again give incorrect readings and Voltage as well is never exact.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Hey guys nice club and great spread sheet Will. Although, it would be more helpful if you added what CPU they're using and the steppings.

I would have included them but so far there are only two steppings, 0904 and 0906, both seems to overclock just as well and they both seem to unlock well. Also the CPU types are on there too, you might need to scroll across.


----------



## elito

well the thread used to be "720" now its changed to "7XX" so..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


well the thread used to be "720" now its changed to "7XX" so..


Going to add your 710?

Just reseated my Xiggy. Man did i do a bad job first time around.








At stock load temps were hitting 40'c and with Cpu at 3.6 and NB at 2.4 i hit 53'c.
Took the Xiggy off and seeing that the chip is quite concave and the cooler flat there was huge amounts of space were the cooler wasn't touching.

After the remount using my own mounting way i now have stock load temps of 29'c and with Cpu at 3.6 and NB at 2.4 i hit 41'c.

Much better.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Going to add your 710?

Just reseated my Xiggy. Man did i do a bad job first time around.








At stock load temps were hitting 40'c and with Cpu at 3.6 and NB at 2.4 i hit 53'c.
Took the Xiggy off and seeing that the chip is quite concave and the cooler flat there was huge amounts of space were the cooler wasn't touching.

After the remount using my own mounting way i now have stock load temps of 29'c and with Cpu at 3.6 and NB at 2.4 i hit 41'c.

Much better.


probably after i installs the my xiggy the horizontal way.. and just what "is" your way of mounting the xiggy? im geting about 38-40C on basic usage/ 55 for load, but im at x4, and my room IS HUMID AND HOT. so i dont think i've mounted mine wrong...lol; i really cant see how there can be another mount for using the default mount..its only gonna be.. facing..upwards towards the psu..unless you meant, applying the paste differently?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Hey guys nice club and great spread sheet Will. Although, it would be more helpful if you added what CPU they're using and the steppings.


the CPU IS listed, just no steppings. its all the way to the right..









on a sidenote, im thinkin bout puttin together a testing/learning intel rig, so i can be badass at intel oc'ing too ^ ^;;


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


probably after i installs the my xiggy the horizontal way.. and just what "is" your way of mounting the xiggy? im geting about 38-40C on basic usage/ 55 for load, but im at x4, and my room IS HUMID AND HOT. so i dont think i've mounted mine wrong...lol; i really cant see how there can be another mount for using the default mount..its only gonna be.. facing..upwards towards the psu..unless you meant, applying the paste differently?


I mean my way of applying the thermal paste, fill i the gaps on the xiggy, put two lines on the two middle pieces of alcu, then mount, unmount and see were there isnt any thermal paste put some in that place and just do that until everywhere it is good contact. Might sound like a bad way of doing it but hey, im running at 21'c right now. I think you temps are cool for what your running. Im not too worried now about getting a bolt though kit, my temps are fine and i get good air flow out of my top fans.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


on a sidenote, im thinkin bout puttin together a testing/learning intel rig, so i can be badass at intel oc'ing too ^ ^;;


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I mean my way of applying the thermal paste, fill i the gaps on the xiggy, put two lines on the two middle pieces of alcu, then mount, unmount and see were there isnt any thermal paste put some in that place and just do that until everywhere it is good contact. Might sound like a bad way of doing it but hey, im running at 21'c right now. I think you temps are cool for what your running. Im not too worried now about getting a bolt though kit, my temps are fine and i get good air flow out of my top fans.
























you loser. i think everyone is applying their paste that way with the xiggy. im surprised you weren't doing so, this method was seen from benchmark reviews. ^ ^














glad things are workin out for you, and yes im not worried about my temps..but seriously..my room IS WARM man..it REALLY is. LOL


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you loser. i think everyone is applying their paste that way with the xiggy. im surprised you weren't doing so, this method was seen from benchmark reviews. ^ ^














glad things are workin out for you, and yes im not worried about my temps..but seriously..my room IS WARM man..it REALLY is. LOL


Thats the way i did it on my asus board but Lethal told me that he got est temps doing it a different way so i gave it a shot.

3.8GHz wont go at any voltage, shame really.

By the way, my PSU mounts at the bottom of my case, best that way.









Been running my cooler passive, just using the case fans around the case to cool, for my normal windows media player, Firefox, Vuze, MSN and such open haven't got much over 26'c yet but i have only been running it like this for 20 minutes though. Load takes it up to around 55'c but its silent. im not going to be running it passive 24/7 i'm just trying it for fun.


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
nice system there, what temps are you getting with that dual rad?

I get 26C idle and around 31C Load @3.4Ghz on 1.3875V.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silbluever* 
I get 26C idle and around 31C Load @3.4Ghz on 1.3875V.

You going to go for any big clocks like 3.8 or so?


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Going to add your 710?

Just reseated my Xiggy. Man did i do a bad job first time around.








At stock load temps were hitting 40'c and with Cpu at 3.6 and NB at 2.4 i hit 53'c.
Took the Xiggy off and seeing that the chip is quite concave and the cooler flat there was huge amounts of space were the cooler wasn't touching.

After the remount using my own mounting way i now have stock load temps of 29'c and with Cpu at 3.6 and NB at 2.4 i hit 41'c.

Much better.


How did you apply the thermal paste? I am using OCZ freeze and spread the paste on the cpu as even as I can.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


How did you apply the thermal paste? I am using OCZ freeze and spread the paste on the cpu as even as I can.


Im using Arctic Silver 5, when i first applied it with this new mobo thats what i did cover the cpu and with a thin are even layer. Thing is my cpu is slightly concave and my cooler is almost perfectly flat so i wasnt getting any contact in the areas that were concave. Apart from lapping the cpu (which i would love to do) all you can to is fill the gap with more thermal paste. I also didnt fill the gaps on my Xiggy the first time which helps.

After: I fill in the gaps on the xiggy, put two lines on the two middle pieces of alcu, then mount, unmount and see were there isnt any thermal paste put some in that place and just do that until everywhere it is good contact. Might sound like a bad way of doing it but hey, im running at 19'c right now.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silbluever*


I get 26C idle and around 31C Load @3.4Ghz on 1.3875V.


With 4 cores, I need 1.440v to get 3.4Ghz.
AMD recommend 1.425v as the max safe voltage though.
So with that in mind, not sure if I should use 1.440v 24/7?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


With 4 cores, I need 1.440v to get 3.4Ghz.
AMD recommend 1.425v as the max safe voltage though.
So with that in mind, not sure if I should use 1.440v 24/7?










I wouldn't be worried about 1.44v myself, i have run at 1.6v 24/7 and all was fine. As long as your temps are ok all should be fine. In all 3500 posts in this thread we have never seen a 720 die from overvolting and unless someone walks in using 1.7v 24/7 or somthing i doubt we will see any.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Hey Guys Did u see The Corsair H50 and The Price is Awesome !! in Stock in Amazon but not in NewEgg ... lol that price is what i payed in the Vendetta 2


----------



## Afrodisiac

1.425V as a maximum is bogus lol. I know a guy who's been running it at 1.55 since it came out. Anything under 1.5 is 200% safe IMO.


----------



## elito

1.425 is SAFE to run as a STOCK VOLT. thats what the .825-1.425 meant.. so..at 1.45 youre only over volting it by .025mv, nothing to worry...not at all..


----------



## sgr215

Decided to see if I could get 3.4-3.5 on stock cooling. When at 3.420Ghz @ vcore 1.44 I could run Prime95 for 55min before I got any errors but temps were at 59c with occasional bumps to 62c; upping voltage any higher at that point was pointless due to heat I'm assuming. I then tried getting a stable 3.3Ghz @ vcore 1.44 but Prime95 still gave errors after 55min; temps maxed at 57c though. I briefly tried upping the voltage a little higher but temps got out of control after only 20minutes at full load. Looks like I'm stuck at 3.22Ghz until I upgrade my cooler. I'm new to OC'ing so perhaps this is normal but it's odd how some of you can do 3.6Ghz easy at vcore 1.44 or less and yet I can't even do 3.3Ghz at 1.44 stable. Luck of the draw I guess?


----------



## Seeing Red

Well here is mine. I was following this thread for a while just didn't want to post until I got some memory I was happy with.

-Clock Speed: 3535 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 17
- RAM Speed: 1333 MHz
- Vcore: 1.45
- HT Link: 2080
- NB Speed:
- Motherboard: MSI GD70
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: V8
- Number of Core's: 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605845

As for stability testing I did some prime95 small ffts for 12 hours and memtest for 17 hours. Ran some benchmarks and played some games for a couple hours too.

This is my first build and my first time overclocking. I know I can achieve more with this board I just wanted to post something before I commenced the tinkering.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*


Well here is mine. I was following this thread for a while just didn't want to post until I got some memory I was happy with.

-Clock Speed: 3535 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 17
- RAM Speed: 1333 MHz
- Vcore: 1.45
- HT Link: 2080
- NB Speed:
- Motherboard: MSI GD70
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: V8
- Number of Core's: 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605845

As for stability testing I did some prime95 small ffts for 12 hours and memtest for 17 hours. Ran some benchmarks and played some games for a couple hours too.

This is my first build and my first time overclocking. I know I can achieve more with this board I just wanted to post something before I commenced the tinkering.



What are you running your CPU-NB at?


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
You going to go for any big clocks like 3.8 or so?

I am going to try it at 4 when the temps out here calm down.


----------



## silbluever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


1.425V as a maximum is bogus lol. I know a guy who's been running it at 1.55 since it came out. Anything under 1.5 is 200% safe IMO.


I agree, you should be able to run this proc at higher voltages to stablize the clockspeed you are running, but WATCH THE TEMPS. In order for me to get a stable clock @ 3.7+ I was running 1.7V with no problems because my temps were in check with watercooling.


----------



## sgr215

Finally figured out why I couldn't go above 3.2ghz at 1.42 vcore. My BIOS was incorrectly setting my RAM voltage at 1.9 when it should have been at 2.1. This wasn't an issue until I started going past 3.2Ghz then I got errors. That's definitely a newbie mistake there. Anyhow, 3.3Ghz is perfectly stable after 4hrs of Prime95. Max temps were only 45c on stock cooling; that's a bit deceiving though considering my room temps were only 15c (59F) during the tests.

Got to love having a good A/C and not having to worry about the electricity bill. (My job pays utilities.







) Time to start AIM'ing for 3.7 although it probably won't be feasible to run 24/7. Having my house this cold is a bit annoying.


----------



## kromar

i have been testing a lot to get my cpu higher but i cant get it stable at 3.5ghz








the load temps never go over 53Â°C, so i think temperature is not the problem. 
here are my current setting, if someone could take a look at that and point out where the weak point could be when increasing the clock further would be great.

Code:


Code:


ACC                      Hybrid 6,8,6,6
CPU/RAM (mhz)           3420/537
CPU Clock Ratio           x17
CPU NorthBridge Freq.2400
CPU Frequency(Mhz)200
PCIE Clock(Mhz)           100
HT Link Width           16bit
HT Link Frequency2000
Memory Clock           x5.33

DRAM Configuration
DCTs Mode           Unganged
CAS# latency           5T
RAS to CAS R/W Delay5T
(tRP)Row Precharge Time           5T
Minimum RAS Active Time15T
1T/2T Command Timing2T
TwTr Command Delay4T
Trfc for DIMM           127
Write Recovery Time8T
Precharge Time           3T
Row Cycle Time           20T
RAS to RAS Delay4T

Normal CPU Vcore1.3250V
DDR2 Voltage Control0.400      (2.2V)
NorthBridge Volt Control0.000 
CPU NB VID Control0.100      (1.3V)
CPU Voltage Control0.100      (1.425V)


----------



## lupin_

Give it a little more voltage and see how it goes. Just keep a eye on the temps.
Bump it up to about 1.4 and see if its stable.


----------



## elito

someone pls help me out, those of you that are using GIGA atx board, if youre not using the backplate that came with the ud4p or one of those series, my srcew broke and got stuck in there, someone pls sell me their backplate so i can install and have my rig up and running, much love for those that are able to help. pls pm me. need one fast.


----------



## Kryton

- Clock Speed - 4014.67MHz
# Cores - 3
- Bus xMulti - 217.01 x18.5
- RAM Speed - DDR3 @ 578.7 (3:8)Mhz
- Vcore - 1.440v
- HT Link - 2170
- Motherboard - MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset - ATI 790FX (NB) - ATI SB750
- CPU Cooling - Stock 939 Opteron cooler (Not kidding)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606377


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lupin_* 
Give it a little more voltage and see how it goes. Just keep a eye on the temps.
Bump it up to about 1.4 and see if its stable.

you mean the the CPU-NB-VID? if so, when increasing the CPU clock do i also need to increase the CPU-NB-VID, even if i dont raise the NB speed?
cpu temps should not be a problem, im on h2o and even with 1.5 vcore the temps dont go over 53Â° under load.

Quote:

- CPU Cooling - Stock 939 Opteron cooler (Not kidding)
nice clocks you got there







is that the home made h2o cooler you working with? i think i saw the tutorial for that yesterday, crazy mod


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


nice clocks you got there







is that the home made h2o cooler you working with? i think i saw the tutorial for that yesterday, crazy mod










No, it's a stock air cooler that was included with Opteron 939 chips with a copper base and heatpipes. Figured it was at least as good or maybe a little better than the one included with this chip.

You must have seen that in the 939 thread. I haven't posted any tutorials on it but it works. I will be setting this system up with it as soon as I have everything I need to hook it up to this system. The 939 DFI is different and that's why I'm having to change a few things to make it work. 
Once I get my H2O hooked up to this, it should be capable of even better clocks since heat is what's holding this system as a whole back.


----------



## elito

cmon ppl..everyone with gigaboards using their backplate? what about the water cooled folks? =T


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
- Clock Speed - 4014.67MHz
# Cores - 3
- Bus xMulti - 217.01 x18.5
- RAM Speed - DDR3 @ 578.7 (3:8)Mhz
- Vcore - 1.440v
- HT Link - 2170
- Motherboard - MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset - ATI 790FX (NB) - ATI SB750
- CPU Cooling - Stock 939 Opteron cooler (Not kidding)


wow! 4ghz in just 1.44v, that's a very good clock man! what temps are you getting? is it stable enough for a 3d bench?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
wow! 4ghz in just 1.44v, that's a very good clock man! what temps are you getting? is it stable enough for a 3d bench?

Temps were getting into the high 50's - low 60's and that's way too high for my tastes. That's also the reason I was using a lower voltage to get it there but proves this chip is a good one.

Will need to get it running cooler before attempting any benching at those speeds. Believe I can and will do more testing in a few days after I get it setup with watercooling.


----------



## ridn3y

hey guys, i was experimenting my system yesterday feeding my apogee drive with some chilled water (ice cubes) on a basin (i couldn't find any styropor beer cooler at our local supermarket) and booted my system at 6c, idles at 3c, pi1m at 8~10c, 3d2006 cpu test at 11~13c.

i wish i could have prepared my self thoroughly for this run, i didn't know what the temps i would be getting and i didn't know which voltages i need to feed my cpu, but nevertheless i was still able to run superpi1m and 3dm2006 and got a validation for cpuz (although rejected but at least submitted). this whole wacko chilled water thing lasted for about an hour and honeslty it was a lot of fun

so here's my results

superpi 1m run



















3dmark 2006
i wasn't able to overclock my 4770 as i was getting gray lines when i overclock it to 925/1065 so i just left it at stock 800 core/850 mem, maybe next time










screenshot cpuz



















my system with the chilled water



























will try to do another run in the next few weeks if i have time


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


Temps were getting into the high 50's - low 60's and that's way too high for my tastes. That's also the reason I was using a lower voltage to get it there but proves this chip is a good one.

Will need to get it running cooler before attempting any benching at those speeds. Believe I can and will do more testing in a few days after I get it setup with watercooling.


yep, i believe those temps would be quite high, i can run cinebench stably at 3.9 with temps at 55c but 4.0 at 55c could not finish the run, cinebench would just dissapear.

we'll let us know how your watercooling experience with 720 pans out


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


yep, i believe those temps would be quite high, i can run cinebench stably at 3.9 with temps at 55c but 4.0 at 55c could not finish the run, cinebench would just dissapear.

well, let us know how your watercooling experience with 720 pans out










Will do.


----------



## spidermohmd1

ridn3y OMG ... Ur ***N AWSEOME!


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Guys, I flashed my motherboard BIOS to the older version and manage to unlocked the 4th Core.
But the problem I really can't overclock at all. I tried anything to get the clock speed above stock but the system always restarted before reaching Windows.
Is there anything I should do when overclocking with 4th Core?
My CPU is quite stable running with stock speed. I did short test with LinX twice and it can complete the test without any error. I haven't tried OCCT coz I don't have much time right now.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian*


Guys, I flashed my motherboard BIOS to the older version and manage to unlocked the 4th Core.
But the problem I really can't overclock at all. I tried anything to get the clock speed above stock but the system always restarted before reaching Windows.
Is there anything I should do when overclocking with 4th Core?
My CPU is quite stable running with stock speed. I did short test with LinX twice and it can complete the test without any error. I haven't tried OCCT coz I don't have much time right now.


The 4th core on these chips isn't always good. Did you overclock any with the stock 3 cores?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
someone pls help me out, those of you that are using GIGA atx board, if youre not using the backplate that came with the ud4p or one of those series, my srcew broke and got stuck in there, someone pls sell me their backplate so i can install and have my rig up and running, much love for those that are able to help. pls pm me. need one fast.

no1's able to help a fellow amd'er out? =(


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
no1's able to help a fellow amd'er our? =(

Can you not just use rubber/nylon washers?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Can you not just use rubber/nylon washers?

i wouldnt kno how much of em id need to use inorder to alleviatethe same height as the backplate..so id rather just use the damn backplate. but yea, im looking for longer scews now..so that i can use washers and nuts..just thought ppl here with h20 cooling would be willin to sell their backpalte.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


i wouldnt kno how much of em id need to use inorder to alleviatethe same height as the backplate..so id rather just use the damn backplate. but yea, im looking for longer scews now..so that i can use washers and nuts..just thought ppl here with h20 cooling would be willin to sell their backpalte.


That's fair enough. Seeing the temps and the clocks people are getting with Water makes me want to go water. If i do and at some point i will be only getting a Swiftech H20 120, Corsair H50 or NorthQ Siberian Tiger (possibly the dual 120mm) Not sure wich i will get just yet though.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I'm pretty sure a 720 can be safely maxed out with high-end air. Water just gives better cooling.

I want to get wet as well.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I'm pretty sure a 720 can be safely maxed out with high-end air. Water just gives better cooling.

I want to get wet as well.


I know what you mean, i cant get any higher with this chip and its not the temps, it something else restricting it. I can do 3.6 with 1.465v ut i cant do 3.7 with 1.65v and that is with everything at stock (apart from cpu). Thing is Air cooling can be quite noisy when trying to keep temps down, i'm rock solid 5hr LinX stable at 3.6GHz but when i under volt my fans for night use, my overclock will crash after 15 mins of gaming. So quite water cooling would be nice.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I know what you mean, i cant get any higher with this chip and its not the temps, it something else restricting it. I can do 3.6 with 1.465v ut i cant do 3.7 with 1.65v and that is with everything at stock (apart from cpu). Thing is Air cooling can be quite noisy when trying to keep temps down, i'm rock solid 5hr LinX stable at 3.6GHz but when i under volt my fans for night use, my overclock will crash after 15 mins of gaming. So quite water cooling would be nice.


if you get h2o cooling, make sure you get a big radiator, like 3x120mm, otherwise it can also get loud to keep temps down when stress testing.

i think i have a similar problem with my overclocking, i managed to get 3.5ghz stable with 1.488Vcore but i yet have to see a 3.6ghz setting that doesent bsod p95








any idea why i have to increase the Vcore so much to get higher clocks stable? i might need 1.55V or more to get 3.6ghz stable 

maybe your problem is that you have everything on stock when getting higher, might not be the best settings for stability...


----------



## Seeing Red

Oops sorry, runnin NB @ 2496. Need to fiddle with some voltages to get it a little more stable


----------



## kromar

i read that sometimes its possible to lower the Vcore if the CPU-NB-VID and NB speed get increased. how much Vcore decrease might be possible with my current settings?

current settings:
CPU 3.5ghz
Vcore 1.488V (1.472 idle?)
NB 2.6ghz
CPU-NB-VID: +0.200 (1.4v?)


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i read that sometimes its possible to lower the Vcore if the CPU-NB-VID and NB speed get increased. how much Vcore decrease might be possible with my current settings?

current settings:
CPU 3.5ghz
Vcore 1.488V (1.472 idle?)
NB 2.6ghz
CPU-NB-VID: +0.200 (1.4v?)


After much debate CPU-NB is rated at 1.1v because pappy said so. I even phoned AMD and they the chip maker told me it was 1.2v but if an OCN member says it 1.1v then its 1.1v for sure.

2600 with 1.3v is good in my eyes, mine needs 1.3v to do that too.
Upping CPU-NB voltage does raise temps alot though so watch them.


----------



## spidermohmd1

hey guys i did some cable mangment with my new psu and ran prime95 and cpu @ 3.4 for 8 hours and Max Temp was 38C ... my case doesnt have good airflow though > is That Fair Enough ?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


After much debate CPU-NB is rated at 1.1v because pappy said so. I even phoned AMD and they the chip maker told me it was 1.2v but if an OCN member says it 1.1v then its 1.1v for sure.

2600 with 1.3v is good in my eyes, mine needs 1.3v to do that too.
Upping CPU-NB voltage does raise temps alot though so watch them.


so how did pappy mesure the CPU-NB voltage? or how does he come up with these 1.1v?
i didnt notice any temperature increases with higher CPU-NB freq/volts, which temps should that increase?


----------



## DarkCowMoo

Hey guys,

My 720BE is rock solid at 3.42, by just raising the multiplier to x17 and the volt to 1.44.
What is the recommended voltage for this CPU? I mean 1.44v is pretty high and I'm not sure I should continue raising it up (well, maybe only for fun and extreme OC). 
Do you think I should continue?
Thanks.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkCowMoo*


Hey guys,

My 720BE is rock solid at 3.42, by just raising the multiplier to x17 and the volt to 1.44.
What is the recommended voltage for this CPU? I mean 1.44v is pretty high and I'm not sure I should continue raising it up (well, maybe only for fun and extreme OC). 
Do you think I should continue?
Thanks.


please add ur system details to let us be able to help u

Here


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkCowMoo*


Hey guys,

My 720BE is rock solid at 3.42, by just raising the multiplier to x17 and the volt to 1.44.
What is the recommended voltage for this CPU? I mean 1.44v is pretty high and I'm not sure I should continue raising it up (well, maybe only for fun and extreme OC). 
Do you think I should continue?
Thanks.


many say that 1.5 or even 1.55v is fine as long as your temperatures are ok. however, if you got a cpu which needs a lot of volts to get higher (like 1.5v for 3.5/3.6ghz) the heat vs performance cost is to much in my opinion. 
you probably need to test it yourself because every cpu is different, some can reach 3.7ghz with 1.4v some only 3.3ghz...


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys here is my new overclock.

Look at what my RAM can do. At stock it is 800 MHz 5-5-5-16. I overclocked it to:

*1074 MHz 4-5-5-15*.

Also I overclocked my NB from 2500MHz to 2617MHz. +0.175 V on the CPU-NB is okay right?

- Clock Speed: *3624.5MHz*
- Bus xMulti: *201.4MHz x 18*
- RAM Speed *1074MHz 4-5-5-15*
- Vcore *1.44V*
- HT Link *2013.6 MHz*
- NB Speed *2617.5 MHz*
- Motherboard *GA-MA790X-UD4P*
- Chipset *790X*
- CPU Cooling *AC 64 freezer PRO PWM*
- Number of Core's *3*
- Cpuz Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606933


----------



## elito

alrighty, i bought longer screws, now ive mounted the damn thing togehter, but wow.what a surprise..IT BSODed me.to..the point where i scratched my head so much...i ponder..wth is going on now? the board? the cpu? well notihng..ive realized that i might of lost the ability to OC..why? because it wont start up with any oc settings, thus; which made me concluded the theory that, for thoes of us that are running on hybrid, x4 mode..DO NOT TAKE OUT THE CPU OUT OF THE SOCKET..cus i did this for cleaning before reapplying thermal pastes, and the fix was..reset bios, then ofcourse reinstalls windows. ill see if i can still get the board/ cpu to still OC after win7 installation finishes. but yea, just wanted to share, or maybe someone else can test/ confirm this, if youre running on x4/ hybrid acc, take out the cpu from the socket, put it back in, and see if it you can boot into windows, if it doesnt, just clear cmos and reinstalls windows. someone pls test this, if you have a secondary rig, if this becomes proven, i think i'll just email gigabyte and see more fixes in this ACC bug. ill post up pics of the mountings once win7 installs.

**and so, it seems like, i can no longer control the cpu volts..it stays at default 1.3 period..wth happened to my board..sounds like RMA for me..


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
any idea why i have to increase the Vcore so much to get higher clocks stable? i might need 1.55V or more to get 3.6ghz stable 

based from my experience, i need to scale 0.05v on the vcore for every 100mhz increase to be prime stable, say

3.6 = 1.325
3.7 = 1.375
3.8 = 1.425
3.9 = 1.475
4.0 = 1.525 (actually could not pass a run on this clock because of heat)

i use cinebench to test 100% cpu utilization to know what volts i needed to run them on such clock speeds, then if i pass i run prime95 to check cpu-nb and ram stability. if i get bsod, i adjust the nb volts or ram timings, not the vcore. but i usually use superpi to check nb and ram stability.

but in reality you can turn down your vcore to at least 0.025v to where you passed your cinebench run at, it's not gonna be prime stable but you're not gonna run upto 100% cpu utilization either, well that's just my opinion, take it for what its worth


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
alrighty, i bought longer screws, now ive mounted the damn thing togehter, but wow.what a surprise..IT BSODed me.to..the point where i scratched my head so much...i ponder..wth is going on now? the board? the cpu? well notihng..ive realized that i might of lost the ability to OC..why? because it wont start up with any oc settings, thus; which made me concluded the theory that, for thoes of us that are running on hybrid, x4 mode..DO NOT TAKE OUT THE CPU OUT OF THE SOCKET..cus i did this for cleaning before reapplying thermal pastes, and the fix was..reset bios, then ofcourse reinstalls windows. ill see if i can still get the board/ cpu to still OC after win7 installation finishes. but yea, just wanted to share, or maybe someone else can test/ confirm this, if youre running on x4/ hybrid acc, take out the cpu from the socket, put it back in, and see if it you can boot into windows, if it doesnt, just clear cmos and reinstalls windows. someone pls test this, if you have a secondary rig, if this becomes proven, i think i'll just email gigabyte and see more fixes in this ACC bug. ill post up pics of the mountings once win7 installs.

**and so, it seems like, i can no longer control the cpu volts..it stays at default 1.3 period..wth happened to my board..sounds like RMA for me..

weird problem, shouldn't be doing like that in my opinion. sounds like you need a bios flash


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Also I overclocked my NB from 2500MHz to 2617MHz. +0.175 V on the CPU-NB is okay right?

+0.175 (1.100 default) = 1.275v

sounds about right to me


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
ridn3y OMG ... Ur ***N AWSEOME!

thanks man, you should try it yourself


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I know what you mean, i cant get any higher with this chip and its not the temps, it something else restricting it. I can do 3.6 with 1.465v ut i cant do 3.7 with 1.65v and that is with everything at stock (apart from cpu). Thing is Air cooling can be quite noisy when trying to keep temps down, i'm rock solid 5hr LinX stable at 3.6GHz but when i under volt my fans for night use, my overclock will crash after 15 mins of gaming. So quite water cooling would be nice.

i came from a coolermaster v8 to a swiftech h2o compact kit and i can say there's quite a difference of 5c, but if you can get hold of a triple rad, you might get much lower temps. i've been planning to get that xspc rx480 $109 at tilatech and ship it internationally. we don't have much watercooling gears here in singapore.


----------



## Ghostcracker

guys i would like to know why we dont add more NB frecuency because in the list , the mayority of you have the NB at 2000,???


----------



## ridn3y

no, we oc the nb for better performance as well, the list doesn't show much because mostly new members that just got their 720s oc the core quickly and post their results, they haven't given it much time


----------



## DarkCowMoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


many say that 1.5 or even 1.55v is fine as long as your temperatures are ok. however, if you got a cpu which needs a lot of volts to get higher (like 1.5v for 3.5/3.6ghz) the heat vs performance cost is to much in my opinion. 
you probably need to test it yourself because every cpu is different, some can reach 3.7ghz with 1.4v some only 3.3ghz...


I'm not heat problem, really. 1.5V does feel pretty high.
Do you think I will feel a performance change if I lower the multiplier to stock again and raise the front bus so I will be in 3.42ghz? I mean will be a lot higher and it might make a difference.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
weird problem, shouldn't be doing like that in my opinion. sounds like you need a bios flash

im already at the latest bios to begin with. i must've dmg'ed the board or something when trying to install the sideway mounting plate, i went thru hell just to get that crap working. so i must've scratched something on the board. idk if its the b oard or the cpu taht has lost its volt control..most likely to be board.


----------



## lupin_

Well my unllocked 720 seems to be doing quite well at the moment.
I'm almost there, about 80% stable at this stage, but its starting to generate a little too much heat, might be time to seriously look at water I think.

I'm sure if I up the voltage there is a little more to be had.
_- Clock Speed__- _*3829.64*
_ - Bus xMulti__- _*18.5*
_ - RAM Speed__-_* 1104*
_ - Vcore_*- 1.51*
_ - HT Link_*-2070*
_ - NB Speed_*- 2070*
_ - Motherboard_*- Gigabyte 790X-UD4P*
_ - Chipset_*- 790*
_ - CPU Cooling_*- Zalman 9500*
- Number of Core's*- 4*
- Cpuz Validation- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=607130


----------



## Ghostcracker

do u think it'll cause any damage or reduced life cycle if i add more NB speed

like 3000


----------



## darklord27

what's the best tool to check cpu-nb stability? i used IBT, it passed 20 times but sometimes it freezes.


----------



## elito

there are no specifics to check JUST THE NB. just run p95. if it passes 2hours w/o errors, then youre fine.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
there are no specifics to check JUST THE NB. just run p95. if it passes 2hours w/o errors, then youre fine.

and what prime test?small, large or blend?


----------



## elito

since NB is more memory based, large. but id do blend..just so it'll test both..cpu..mem..


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkCowMoo* 
I'm not heat problem, really. 1.5V does feel pretty high.
Do you think I will feel a performance change if I lower the multiplier to stock again and raise the front bus so I will be in 3.42ghz? I mean will be a lot higher and it might make a difference.

i think i read somewhere that overclocking via FSB needs more voltage and produces more heat, probably because youre overclocking the ram,NB and HT as well


----------



## sgr215

I'm done trying to OC farther until I get a better HSF. My temps never go above 55c at 3.42Ghz @ vcore 1.392 so I'll stick with that. I tried 3.7 but temps got way too hot unless I leave my A/C on full blast, lol. Also, I'm not messing with the NB until I get better cooling on it. My mobo has horrible NB cooling so it runs at 80c stock. I'm not 100% sure that's even correct though considering when I touch it it's barely even warm. This apparently is a widespread issue with this board though so who knows. Also no ACC on this board either. I'm regretting getting this motherboard but too late now.

- Clock Speed: 3423Mhz
- Bus xMulti: x17
- RAM Speed: 1074Mhz
- Vcore: 1.392
- HT Link: 2014Mhz
- NB Speed: 2014Mhz
- Motherboard: MA770-UD3
- Chipset: 770
- CPU Cooling: AMD Stock
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=607759


----------



## spidermohmd1

*CPU-Z v1.52 Final Version !!*


----------



## oyza

_
- Clock Speed - *3600*
- Bus xMulti - *250x14,5 *
- RAM Speed - *1333Mhz*
- Vcore - *1.5v*
- HT Link - *2000*
- Motherboard - *Asus M4A78T-E*
- Chipset - *AMD 790GX*
- CPU Cooling - *AC Pro 7*_

- *CPU-Z Validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=607909

but temp in load is 50Â°C -> looking for better cooler - Mugen 2 or Noctua 12p in my sight. what you think?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


*CPU-Z v1.52 Final Version !!*


i don't like it


----------



## silbluever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


alrighty, i bought longer screws, now ive mounted the damn thing togehter, but wow.what a surprise..IT BSODed me.to..the point where i scratched my head so much...i ponder..wth is going on now? the board? the cpu? well notihng..ive realized that i might of lost the ability to OC..why? because it wont start up with any oc settings, thus; which made me concluded the theory that, for thoes of us that are running on hybrid, x4 mode..DO NOT TAKE OUT THE CPU OUT OF THE SOCKET..cus i did this for cleaning before reapplying thermal pastes, and the fix was..reset bios, then ofcourse reinstalls windows. ill see if i can still get the board/ cpu to still OC after win7 installation finishes. but yea, just wanted to share, or maybe someone else can test/ confirm this, if youre running on x4/ hybrid acc, take out the cpu from the socket, put it back in, and see if it you can boot into windows, if it doesnt, just clear cmos and reinstalls windows. someone pls test this, if you have a secondary rig, if this becomes proven, i think i'll just email gigabyte and see more fixes in this ACC bug. ill post up pics of the mountings once win7 installs.

**and so, it seems like, i can no longer control the cpu volts..it stays at default 1.3 period..wth happened to my board..sounds like RMA for me..


why would you have to reinstall the os when you redid the bios/


----------



## elito

tm, ill have a 7750 to test whether the voltage control issue lies within the board or the cpu....wow..what a seriously mysterious case i have here, i believe the mobo is fine, it applies everything else, except now that whenever i save/ exit bios, it'll shutdown..instead of just rebooting..i wonder wahts causing that..so it might be the board..we'll find out tm. and how long does these RMA processes take? im bouta just rma both parts..LOL and see if i'll get a golden 720..


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silbluever*


why would you have to reinstall the os when you redid the bios/


cus OS partition crashes often when u keep on messing with bios/ resetting and restarting. so i thought the OS partition crapped out on me. thats why.


----------



## silbluever

just wondering


----------



## elito

bump cus no1 has made a post in a day in this thread!! omg..thats a first!


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


bump cus no1 has made a post in a day in this thread!! omg..thats a first!


was just gonna say the same thing


----------



## Luslero

its an unlocked 720









- Clock Speed: 3750Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 250 x 15
- RAM Speed: 1000Mhz
- Vcore: 1.5v
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte 790x-ud4p
- Chipset: 790Xx + SB750
- CPU Cooling: Thermaltake Big ty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=612706

additional info: ACC +2% all cores, a lot more overclock capability


----------



## rhoxed

update please



this is for MAX OC (stable)
and for 3mark06

4core


----------



## Brutuz

My 720 has died, I've never ran more than 1.55v through it and never went above 50c, any possible reasons it died?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
My 720 has died, I've never ran more than 1.55v through it and never went above 50c, any possible reasons it died?

Since yours is the only one i have heard of that has gone, yours must have just been a real bad 720 as they are defective quads anyway. Im fairly sure its not voltage or temps, i have spent like 3 weeks at 1.625v and never had any problems.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


bump cus no1 has made a post in a day in this thread!! omg..thats a first!


Notice that im not active for 2-3 days while our internet goes off and everything goes quite? Well sadly im going on holiday for 2-3 weeks and i wish you good luck.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Notice that im not active for 2-3 days while our internet goes off and everything goes quite? Well sadly im going on holiday for 2-3 weeks and i wish you good luck.

have fun bro


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
have fun bro

Will do. I am leaving you to hold the fought (not sure on the spelling of fought). I do think you have some thing on your overclocking problem. After replacing the Zalman, my 720 BE would'nt overclock any were near what it had before. I used to be able to do 3.8 1.52v but now even with this new board, i cant do 3.7 with 1.6v and it was the same with the Asus. Might try the noisy Zalman again and see what i get.

Temps were good with the Zalman, CPU: 3.7GHz 1.52v NB: 2400 1.3v
MOBO: Asus M3A78 PRO.

This is on a normal warm day.










EDIT: Sitting next to me i have a Athlon 4000+ 64 X2, AM2, Stepping: 0726.
Really temped to see what i can get out of it, i heard on Newegg that they can do 2.1 to 2.8GHz with stock volts and stock cooling. I wonder, being a Brisbane if it would overclock higher than my 6400 Winsor.

This is the chip: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168563

I'm a little bored so here are some photo's i just took:
http://i29.tinypic.com/2h30y04.jpg
http://i25.tinypic.com/29e4rxg.jpg

EDIT 2: Thinking about taking the IHS off, doubt i will though.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Will do. I am leaving you to hold the fought (not sure on the spelling of fought). I do think you have some thing on your overclocking problem. After replacing the Zalman, my 720 BE would'nt overclock any were near what it had before. I used to be able to do 3.8 1.52v but now even with this new board, i cant do 3.7 with 1.6v and it was the same with the Asus. Might try the noisy Zalman again and see what i get.

Temps were good with the Zalman, CPU: 3.7GHz 1.52v NB: 2400 1.3v
MOBO: Asus M3A78 PRO.

This is on a normal warm day.










EDIT: Sitting next to me i have a Athlon 4000+ 64 X2, AM2, Stepping: 0726.
Really temped to see what i can get out of it, i heard on Newegg that they can do 2.1 to 2.8GHz with stock volts and stock cooling. I wonder, being a Brisbane if it would overclock higher than my 6400 Winsor.

This is the chip: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168563

I'm a little bored so here are some photo's i just took:
http://i29.tinypic.com/2h30y04.jpg
http://i25.tinypic.com/29e4rxg.jpg

EDIT 2: Thinking about taking the IHS off, doubt i will though.



no the problem is, the cpu is NOT taking any extra volts i throw at it..so its either the board is not really applying the volts..or the cpu volt control is screwed up..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


no the problem is, the cpu is NOT taking any extra volts i throw at it..so its either the board is not really applying the volts..or the cpu volt control is screwed up..


Yeh, i was just thinking about stuff. Might give that Athlon ago though.

Do you have any old chips laying around that you could test?

BTW: if your reply isn't within 30 mins i will have gone to sleep and i doubt i will be on OCN in the morning.

See you all in 3 weeks!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Since yours is the only one i have heard of that has gone, yours must have just been a real bad 720 as they are defective quads anyway. Im fairly sure its not voltage or temps, i have spent like 3 weeks at 1.625v and never had any problems.


After doing a few tests it seems it won't boot ONLY because my motherboard somehow fooled it into thinking its a quad and as mine had a defective core... Well, yeah.

When I boot, it's exactly the same as when I tried to boot with ACC on, (No POST, no CPU fan spin up, etc) so I think it seems to be the problem.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


After doing a few tests it seems it won't boot ONLY because my motherboard somehow fooled it into thinking its a quad and as mine had a defective core... Well, yeah.

When I boot, it's exactly the same as when I tried to boot with ACC on, (No POST, no CPU fan spin up, etc) so I think it seems to be the problem.


Taking the mobo Bat out for 5 mins and turning power off at the PSU do anything?

Only other thing i can think of that might help it taking out the 720 BE, putting another chip in booting into bios then finally putting the 720 BE back in and seeing if that resets the cpu infomations.

Sleep time now, see you all in 3 weeks.


----------



## zx6r1033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Will do. I am leaving you to hold the fought (not sure on the spelling of fought).


Fought is spelled "fort".









Idioms - Hold the fort

Happy vacation man.


----------



## dontknowa

Please add me:

- Unlocked 4th Core
- Clock Speed: 3523Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 201 x 17.5
- RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
- Vcore: 1.4v
- HT Link: 2013Mhz
- NB Frequency: 2013Mhz
- Motherboard: GA-MA770T-UD3P
- Chipset: RD770 + SB750
- CPU Cooling: Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer

CPU-Z Validator: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=614948


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Will do. I am leaving you to hold the fought (not sure on the spelling of fought). I do think you have some thing on your overclocking problem. After replacing the Zalman, my 720 BE would'nt overclock any were near what it had before. I used to be able to do 3.8 1.52v but now even with this new board, i cant do 3.7 with 1.6v and it was the same with the Asus. Might try the noisy Zalman again and see what i get.

Temps were good with the Zalman, CPU: 3.7GHz 1.52v NB: 2400 1.3v
MOBO: Asus M3A78 PRO.

This is on a normal warm day.










EDIT: Sitting next to me i have a Athlon 4000+ 64 X2, AM2, Stepping: 0726.
Really temped to see what i can get out of it, i heard on Newegg that they can do 2.1 to 2.8GHz with stock volts and stock cooling. I wonder, being a Brisbane if it would overclock higher than my 6400 Winsor.

This is the chip: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168563

I'm a little bored so here are some photo's i just took:
http://i29.tinypic.com/2h30y04.jpg
http://i25.tinypic.com/29e4rxg.jpg

EDIT 2: Thinking about taking the IHS off, doubt i will though.


nice temps bro


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zx6r1033* 
Fought is spelled "fort".









Idioms - Hold the fort

Happy vacation man.









Cheers, decided to come on this morning, thanks for the spelling, was late last night and a busy day packing, excuses excuses!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
nice temps bro

That was the Zalman, it really did do a good job in cooling but it was noisy so i replaced it. Might give it another go some time.

Cant keep away from this forum!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Taking the mobo Bat out for 5 mins and turning power off at the PSU do anything?

Only other thing i can think of that might help it taking out the 720 BE, putting another chip in booting into bios then finally putting the 720 BE back in and seeing if that resets the cpu infomations.

Sleep time now, see you all in 3 weeks.


Battery out overnight with jumper on the ClearCMOS thing while the motherboard was in my bedroom on my bedside table didn't clear it.









I don't have _any_ other AMD CPU from the 64bit era, I have a old XP and that's it... I only have access to a Athlon64 Socket 939 too.


----------



## Bartmasta

Will what's your room temp? I find 22'C to be too cold







. I usually have a room temp of 25'C.


----------



## Brutuz

I don't know my room temp, but my x3 never went above 43c in its short life.


----------



## Bartmasta

Sucks man.









How much volts were you giving it?


----------



## darklord27

anyone, who knows the core temps of a quad in relation to the cpu temp? i have an unlocked x3 @ 4x3500 and because of my crappy cooler, i have to know, how many degrees i have to add to/substract from the cpu temp to get a rough estimation of my core temps. if the 4th core is unlocked, i cant see the core temp, and since its a quad, i think the sore temp only should reach the max of an amd phenom II x4 (62Â°C). at 3 cores, my core temp is approximately 12Â°C below the cpu temp, but i dont think that it remains like that with a fourth core that also creates heat.








any help would be great


----------



## Buster

I need help getting my computer stable before overclocking again. Right now everything is at stock. I am running my ram at 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 2T @ 1.9v as advertised. It passed memtest v3.5 but it failed prime95. Right now I am testing it at 1333MHz 8-8-8-24 1T @ 1.8v. It passed memtest and now running prime95 and so far it is stable. I would like to know what can I do to get it running stable @ 1600MHz. Nb volt increase? CPU-Nb volt increase?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Sucks man.









How much volts were you giving it?

80% of its life was 1.5v, 10% was stock (1.325v), the last 10% was 1.55v.


----------



## b3ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
I need help getting my computer stable before overclocking again. Right now everything is at stock. I am running my ram at 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 2T @ 1.9v as advertised. It passed memtest v3.5 but it failed prime95. Right now I am testing it at 1333MHz 8-8-8-24 1T @ 1.8v. It passed memtest and now running prime95 and so far it is stable. I would like to know what can I do to get it running stable @ 1600MHz. Nb volt increase? CPU-Nb volt increase?

That's a tough one, man. The Gigabyte boards don't seem to like the OCZ memory that much, I've never been successful tinkering with my timings.

Check out the OCZ forums (http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/), there's probably some help there for your specific ram and mobo.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
80% of its life was 1.5v, 10% was stock (1.325v), the last 10% was 1.55v.

Probably just unlucky then. What are you gonna do now?


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


That's a tough one, man. The Gigabyte boards don't seem to like the OCZ memory that much, I've never been successful tinkering with my timings.

Check out the OCZ forums (http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/), there's probably some help there for your specific ram and mobo.


This second rma was tested by them personally for 24hrs stable at advertised spec on the exact same motherboard as me with phenom II cpu(not the 720 though), but I don't know why it is not running stable at all on my system. I could run it at 1333MHz fine with no errors on memtest and prime95 at all for three hours where the 1600MHz would fail prime95 in less than 5 minutes.

I have installed a xigmatek dark knight with ocz freeze. The cpu temp is 36C low and 48C high on stock speed(2.8GHz), does that look right or I could get better temp? My configuration is listed below.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


This second rma was tested by them personally for 24hrs stable at advertised spec on the exact same motherboard as me with phenom II cpu(not the 720 though), but I don't know why it is not running stable at all on my system. I could run it at 1333MHz fine with no errors on memtest and prime95 at all for three hours where the 1600MHz would fail prime95 in less than 5 minutes.

I have installed a xigmatek dark knight with ocz freeze. The cpu temp is 36C low and 48C high on stock speed(2.8GHz), does that look right or I could get better temp? My configuration is listed below.


Temps do look to be a little high but not enough to worry about. What voltage are you using at those speeds? The less voltage you use for a given speed, the cooler it should run. Also using less multiplier and a little more bus speed helps to offset CPU temps since the CPU doesn't have to work as hard that way to get the same MHz from the system. 
Another thing is to be sure everything else is good with the rest of your system's cooling. If you're not getting enough airflow through the case for removing heat generated by other components, all you're doing is using air that's already warm to cool your CPU. You could check that by simply removing the side panel from your case and note how much of a difference in temps you get. Naturally temps will be a little better but if you see a big drop in temps, you'll know what to do next.
BTW, if there is a noteable change with temps noted with your CPU when you remove the side panel (Change as in 5c or more), that could also mean your RAM is running warmer than it should for the same reason = That might be a contributing factor to your problems there too.


----------



## Buster

I am running default voltage. So should I reseat the xigmatek?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I am running default voltage. So should I reseat the xigmatek?


You could try that. 
No guarantees but woudn't hurt to give it a shot.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I can possible attest to the fact that Gigabyte doesn't like OCZ. Me and my buddy have the same mobos, but he has 3x2GB OCZ Platinum kit (7-7-7-20 @ 1600MHz), and I have G.Skills (9-9-9-24 @ 1600MHz). His RAM refuses to work at 1600MHz, anything above 1066 gives him a BSOD, while mine does 1600 perfectly fine.


----------



## kromar

EDIT: oh got the wrong board info... maybe its because of the high voltages. i also have ram with high voltage and my system doesent like that.

Code:


Code:


4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 16 GB of system memory (Note 1) 
Dual channel memory architecture 
Support for DDR3 1666(OC)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules


----------



## elito

and so, my culprits the mobo. ive tested the chip on my gf's giga 780G boar, and it detects/ applies bios changes to the chip. great. anyone can give me a time span how long one of these RMA's will take??


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
I need help getting my computer stable before overclocking again. Right now everything is at stock. I am running my ram at 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 2T @ 1.9v as advertised. It passed memtest v3.5 but it failed prime95. Right now I am testing it at 1333MHz 8-8-8-24 1T @ 1.8v. It passed memtest and now running prime95 and so far it is stable. I would like to know what can I do to get it running stable @ 1600MHz. Nb volt increase? CPU-Nb volt increase?

Raise the dim volts a little at a time and test with prime go to 2.0 to 2.3V and see if it gets stable leave everything else the same.


----------



## Buster

It is stable so far at 2.0v on prime95, but I noticed that it is lagging when entering into windows. when I am at 1333MHz, my wireless would start immediately when I log into windows while 1600MHz, the wireless doesn't work.


----------



## RawZ

Ello all again.

How is all? Nice job on thr front page Will. +rep

Spose i should get round to posting what mine were before i sold the beast.

- Clock Speed *3835.79MHz*
- Bus xMulti *201.88 * 19*
- RAM Speed *1076.8Mhz*
- Vcore *1.5v*
- HT Link *1009.4*
- NB Speed *2000*
- Motherboard *Asus M2N68*
- Chipset *nForce 560*
- CPU Cooling *Cooler Master V8*
- Number of Core's *3*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543518


----------



## silbluever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


It is stable so far at 2.0v on prime95, but I noticed that it is lagging when entering into windows. when I am at 1333MHz, my wireless would start immediately when I log into windows while 1600MHz, the wireless doesn't work.


Keep trying to up the volts on the dimms. I am able to get my memory running at 1740 from 1333. stock is 1.5V and to get it stable had to increase to 1.72V at 9-9-9-24 Cosair xms3 but the sweet spot was at 1640 with 1.64V 8-9-9-24.


----------



## Buster

Well, my ram was supposed to run at 1600MHz though.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Probably just unlucky then. What are you gonna do now?


Probably get a x2 550, if it unlocks, it should be WAY faster than my 720 and if it doesn't, still will be faster for anything that can't use the third core. (They clock higher)

That's IF the CPU is actually dead... (It's the only thing that I haven't tested/know works from other sources and would have a result on the POST.)


----------



## blu9987

- Clock Speed - 3600mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200x18
- RAM Speed - ddr2 1066
- Vcore - 1.39
- HT Link - 2000
- NB Speed - auto
- Motherboard - GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - AMD790X
- CPU Cooling - Zalman 9500A
- Number of Core's - 3
- Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620767


----------



## Kryton

Updating my results. Again using less than 1.45v's for this attempt.

- Clock Speed - 4032.3MHz
# Cores - 3
- Bus xMulti - 224.01 x18.0
- RAM Speed - DDR3 @ 448 (1:2)Mhz
- Vcore - 1.440v
- HT Link - 2240
- Motherboard - MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset - ATI 790FX (NB) - ATI SB750
- CPU Cooling - Stock 939 Opteron cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620536


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys i cranked up my cpu fan speed to 100% at idle and instead of 38'C it's idling at 32'C









load temps still suck though

I also set the fan to 0% lol and it went to 52'C in half a min


----------



## AMDRick

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620719










3.3Ghz stable 10 Hour prime95->4 CORE

0904EPQW

http://s137.photobucket.com/albums/q...STABLE10HR.jpg

3.9ghz stable 3 core...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616881

3.5 Ghz Stable 4 core 3 hour prime 95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=618699

AIR COOLING

Does this mean I take first 







?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDRick* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620719










3.3Ghz stable 10 Hour prime95->4 CORE

0904EPQW

http://s137.photobucket.com/albums/q...STABLE10HR.jpg

3.9ghz stable 3 core...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616881

3.5 Ghz Stable 4 core 3 hour prime 95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=618699

AIR COOLING

Does this mean I take first 







?

if you can push it to 3.6ghz quad, then take the quad option. but atm, if your rooms cool, take the 3.9, if its warm take the quad cus its sitting at only 1.425volt. and that beats 1.525 anyday ^ ^


----------



## toonarmy85

ive tried everything but cannot get my 720be past 3.4ghz without it being unstable


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


a 200mhz on mem is A WHOLE LOT. even dh9's nowadays, ppl only aims for 100mhz headrooms max. i doubt 200mhz is reachable. unless you got some crazy dh9's that takes like 2.4V+. if youre gonna go divider, test the max your mem goes w/o going on divider first, then put on divider and crunch up the bus speed.


----------



## elito

so im guessing your using the mem listed on ur sig right? if trhats the case, youve got a 153mhz oc. which is still balistic if you ask me..


----------



## Bartmasta

1074 - 800 = 274 Mhz

And I tightened the timings from 5-5-5-16 to 4-5-5-14


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
1074 - 800 = 274 Mhz

And I tightened the timings from 5-5-5-16 to 4-5-5-14

youre doing it..DUAL channel.. what i did its the same.just on each stick.. your TOTAL OC is 274mhz, but your OC is ONLY 137..on EACH stick..remember, these speeds are measured in dual channel/ full capacity mode... so..ddr800=2x 400mhz dims..


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toonarmy85* 
ive tried everything but cannot get my 720be past 3.4ghz without it being unstable

welcome to the monday model club


----------



## toonarmy85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
welcome to the monday model club









at least you managed to unlock yours lol


----------



## Buster

I need some help. The highest frequency that post without any vcore increases for my cpu is 3.8GHz. It wouldn't boot into windows successfully with anything less than 1.5v. Will turning on acc to auto help in this? What should I do? Raise the vcore until I can get stable on prime95 at 3.8GHz?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I need some help. The highest frequency that post without any vcore increases for my cpu is 3.8GHz. It wouldn't boot into windows successfully with anything less than 1.5v. Will turning on acc to auto help in this? What should I do? Raise the vcore until I can get stable on prime95 at 3.8GHz?


it makes sense, most chips need 1.5+ for 3.8.. esp. when yours is not a golden one..its the only way buddy..more vcore..or better cooling and tons of vcore and not worry about temps..lol


----------



## Ocnewb

I've posted my CPU-Z validation but nobody has yet added me to the list







. I'm posting my latest CPU-Z validation now along with the Prime95 test result. Someone please add me to the list.
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=624578
Here is my Prime95 9 hours result.


----------



## Ocnewb

My idle temp is 39C and max with Prime95 is 54C. I think my temp would be better if i applied my thermal paste better. Anyway, i ordered a new MX-2 thermal paste so i could try the new method of applying thermal paste that i just found. Hope this attempt will bring the temp down a bit.

PS: Please read my other post and add me to the list.


----------



## :Renegade:

I'd like to be added to that list please









Format:

- Clock Speed *4036.58 MHz*
- Bus xMulti *207 * 19.5*
- RAM Speed *1100 MHz*
- Vcore *1.536V*
- HT Link *2070.04 MHz*
- Motherboard *Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P*
- Chipset *790x + SB750*
- CPU Cooling *Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283*
- Number of Core's *4*
- Cpuz Validation *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=626450*


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *:Renegade:*


I'd like to be added to that list please









Format:

- Clock Speed *4036.58 MHz*
- Bus xMulti *207 * 19.5*
- RAM Speed *1100 MHz*
- Vcore *1.536V*
- HT Link *2070.04 MHz*
- Motherboard *Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P*
- Chipset *790x + SB750*
- CPU Cooling *Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283*
- Number of Core's *4*
- Cpuz Validation *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=626450*


Impressive! 24/7?


----------



## :Renegade:

No not 24/7 unfortunatly!
It runs 100% stable at 3.8 24/7, but temps were much too high for my liking in this instance so I took it back down!

It was stable for those 5 minutes but I dont want to push my luck with this chip i think!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Aw, I figured it would be some sort of suicide run, but I was hoping it was 24/7. The second I get my hands on a decent cooler, I'm aiming for 4. For some reason, I think that I'm definitely going to achieve 4GHz stable because I can do 3.6 so easily with 1.42V, but it seems there's a brick wall above 3.8GHz with these chips.


----------



## :Renegade:

yeah im not too comfortable once i cross 60'C mark, afaik thats too hot to run 24/7?

Yeah as far as i've seen things get shaky with most 720's after the 3.8 mark!

I'm pretty confident i can run 4GHz stable with only 3 cores... I should see a pretty significant temperature drop i think









Wow thats impressive on stock cooling! is your 4th core stable?
From what ive seen, this chip seems to like Xiggy's Dark Knight!


----------



## AMDRick

Please add me to the list.

- Clock Speed *4013.67 MHz*
- Bus xMulti *200.68 * 20*
- RAM Speed *1333Mhz 9-9-9-24*
- Vcore *1.462*
- HT Link *2006.84 MHz*
- Motherboard *ASUS M4A78T-E AM3*
- Chipset *790GX + SB750*
- CPU Cooling *Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer*
- Number of Core's *4*
- Cpuz Validation *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620719*

Three Cores at 3.9Ghz
- Clock Speed *3900.28*
- Bus xMulti *260.02 * 15*
- RAM Speed *1040mhz @ 8-8-8-21*
- Vcore *1.525*
- HT Link *2600.19*
- Motherboard *ASUS M4A78T-E AM3*
- Chipset *790GX + SB750*
- CPU Cooling *Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer*
- Number of Core's *3*
- Cpuz Validation *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616881*

Thank you

Renegade, mine is also stable, how much memory leak are you getting? If you dont know boot up your OS regularly with 3 and 4 and see the memory being used differences...at 4GB im stable, but thats barrowing 2GB, at my own 2GB I have a 400MB leak and causes problems, once I can get 4GB im 100% stable...how bigs yours?(all unlocked x4's have memory leaks from very small to very large)


----------



## :Renegade:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDRick* 
Renegade, mine is also stable, how much memory leak are you getting? If you dont know boot up your OS regularly with 3 and 4 and see the memory being used differences...at 4GB im stable, but thats barrowing 2GB, at my own 2GB I have a 400MB leak and causes problems, once I can get 4GB im 100% stable...how bigs yours?(all unlocked x4's have memory leaks from very small to very large)

Ah ok I see, there is always a catch lol, tbh I havent checked,
I'm running 7 @4GB, so ill let you know what I find


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *:Renegade:*


Ah ok I see, there is always a catch lol, tbh I havent checked,
I'm running 7 @4GB, so ill let you know what I find










Yup, I also think the original poster has let this thread die rofl...I sent him a PM a week or so ago and no response....i haven't seen him update this either in quite a while.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Aw, I figured it would be some sort of suicide run, but I was hoping it was 24/7. The second I get my hands on a decent cooler, I'm aiming for 4. For some reason, I think that I'm definitely going to achieve 4GHz stable because I can do 3.6 so easily with 1.42V, but it seems there's a brick wall above 3.8GHz with these chips.


idk what youer holding off for.. i mean..just get a xig and..push/pull or core contact freezer or the ocz vend.2 theyre all great..seriously.. stock is not the way to go with OC chips. its not volt that'll the chip, its the temp.


----------



## Redkachina

Hello all, just wondering about lapped PII 720.. have any of you guys done it yet? and what are the temps improvement achieved? I just lapped the cpu @ 80%, my Sunbeam CCF included..only-took me couple of hrs while watching videos as I didn't have any coarse grit paper (400,600,800,1200), My idle temps are around 21-24C at both stock & 3.4ghz.. I wonder how my temps compared to other setups here(lapped ones of course)


----------



## elito

so you lapped the ccf aswell? 600grid and stopped right?


----------



## Redkachina

Yeah..I tried those 4 grit size but spent most on 600 & 800...kinda scared as I don't really know how thick the heatpipe wall is.. I was thinking of replacing it and want to see how much further can CCF go.. still got some room for improvement I guess, coz I still have that 20% unlapped CPU area and better TIM's ( I used the TX2 this time)


----------



## elito

thread is getting lonely..someone post a question now! ^ ^


----------



## Redkachina

I've seen many ppl ran their NB speeds at 2.4Ghz.. well in my 790x-ds4 board, there's NB multiplier which I set at 10x200Mhz = 2Ghz. But whenever I try to increase it beyond that (14X200MHz @ NB voltage +0.100v), it will simply reset some of my bios setting (RAM particularly).. So how I do achieved 2.4Ghz NB with this board?


----------



## Buster

CPU @ 3.4GHz 1.44v, CPU-NB @ 2600MHz 1.35v. I prime it for 14hrs+, but the third core had one error at 10hrs 51min while the other two had no errors. What should I do?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDRick* 
Yup, I also think the original poster has let this thread die rofl...I sent him a PM a week or so ago and no response....i haven't seen him update this either in quite a while.

Im actually on holiday, im NOT letting it die, this is a great thread and i am going to keep on going with it. I will be back on top of things when i get back and get my cabled broadband back. I read your PM and wrote a reply but internet went off because we are having some bad weather, its satalite you see, its only just started working again not as we dont have any main electricity, just a big diesel generator that comes on in evenings.

If you go back a week you will see i was very active but since im on holiday the internet that is very unreliable and we cant use it for long as we have a 3gb per month max download, im used to our unlimited downloads of home.

In a week and a bit i will be home and will make a post when im back and carry on as normal.

Internet has gone off while posting this post, taking ages for it to come back on.


----------



## tweakboy

Has everyone, or almost everyone unlocked the locked core on this CPU ?

Why do that, lock a core in the first place hmmm,


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Im actually on holiday, im NOT letting it die, this is a great thread and i am going to keep on going with it. I will be back on top of things when i get back and get my cabled broadband back. I read your PM and wrote a reply but internet went off because we are having some bad weather, its satalite you see, its only just started working again not as we dont have any main electricity, just a big diesel generator that comes on in evenings.

If you go back a week you will see i was very active but since im on holiday the internet that is very unreliable and we cant use it for long as we have a 3gb per month max download, im used to our unlimited downloads of home.

In a week and a bit i will be home and will make a post when im back and carry on as normal.

Internet has gone off while posting this post, taking ages for it to come back on.

Ahh, I must have missed the posts, or I didnt go far enough back lol. Thanks for the reply. Ouch @ the 3gb max dl, I think i go through that a day :S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweakboy* 
Has everyone, or almost everyone unlocked the locked core on this CPU ?

Why do that, lock a core in the first place hmmm,









Well, alot of them are unstable and you just dont know it, extra core has many problems, it wasnt locked for no reason....


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tweakboy*


Has everyone, or almost everyone unlocked the locked core on this CPU ?

Why do that, lock a core in the first place hmmm,










almost







i would guess that amd just test some % of the cores and when to many fail the stability test (or wahtever tests they do) they "downgrade" the whole batch. its better for them to sell them as 3 cores than not selling any of them^^

on the other hand it looks to me like they get quite a bit advertisement with these "rumors"







and it doesent hurt amd's reputation to sell those unlockable cores







its about time intel gets some competition again


----------



## kurt1288

Dam. Wrong thread.


----------



## Cropythy

So after spending pretty much the last week in either my bios or running prime95 the best clocks i can get with my 720 are pretty lack luster, but the clocks i can get with 3 cores are 3.5ghz 1.525 vcore, 3.4ghz 1.5 vcore, 3.2ghz at 1.4 vcore and i can unlock my forth core and get it stable at 3.3ghz at 1.43 vcore. Which one of these is going to be the best overall? I think im going to keep it at 3.3ghz with the 4th core unlocked but i just wanted some other opinions


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cropythy*


So after spending pretty much the last week in either my bios or running prime95 the best clocks i can get with my 720 are pretty lack luster, but the clocks i can get with 3 cores are 3.5ghz 1.525 vcore, 3.4ghz 1.5 vcore, 3.2ghz at 1.4 vcore and i can unlock my forth core and get it stable at 3.3ghz at 1.43 vcore. Which one of these is going to be the best overall? I think im going to keep it at 3.3ghz with the 4th core unlocked but i just wanted some other opinions


Depends, 
1)How much memory leak do you have?
2)Are the 4 cores 12HR+ P95 stable
3)What are the temps in bios?
4)What cooler are you using
5)What do you use your computer for, Gaming, Video Editing,ect?
6)What OS are you using
7)Can your PSU handle the extra Watts needed for the extra core and overclock?
8)Is your memory at the right speeds and stable, sometimes an overclock that makes your memory run at horrible speeds making your computer slower.
9)Do you have good airflow? If your temps are above 40C idle at 3 cores its going to be hard to know if your safe with 4 cores and overclocked since all temp readings are gone.
10)Run alot of applications, go into hibernation, sleep mode, open browsers up, word, games, ect make sure the 4th core doesnt crash. I ran P95 stable for 13 hours and the next day I BSOD'd during COD.

Lastly, the 4th core is generally unstable for most, what is the number on the CPU if you dont mind recording it and posting. To find how much memory is leaked run at 3 core stock and 4 core stock, record how much memory is used after 5 minutes of your OS opened with no applications uploaded. Just let it sit, record the memory, then do the same for other cores. Tell me what the two numbers are and if there is a big difference you may have a big memory leak.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cropythy*


So after spending pretty much the last week in either my bios or running prime95 the best clocks i can get with my 720 are pretty lack luster, but the clocks i can get with 3 cores are 3.5ghz 1.525 vcore, 3.4ghz 1.5 vcore, 3.2ghz at 1.4 vcore and i can unlock my forth core and get it stable at 3.3ghz at 1.43 vcore. Which one of these is going to be the best overall? I think im going to keep it at 3.3ghz with the 4th core unlocked but i just wanted some other opinions


4 cores at 3.2 - 1.4ish volts beats 3.5 x3 @ 1.5volts anyday..


----------



## Buster

what should the cpu-nb voltage be for running nb @ 2600MHz? what should be the max cpu-nb voltage? I am having trouble getting my cpu stable with cpu @ 3.6GHz 1.47v NB @ 2600MHz 1.375v on prime95. It failed during 896k on prime95.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
what should the cpu-nb voltage be for running nb @ 2600MHz? what should be the max cpu-nb voltage? I am having trouble getting my cpu stable with cpu @ 3.6GHz 1.47v NB @ 2600MHz 1.375v on prime95. It failed during 896k on prime95.

easily, if youre certain that your chip can handle [email protected] 1.475, then just drop the NB speed a lil bit. it doesn't hurt. i dont understand why ppl are so stuborn with getting NB's so hgih, I KNOW that it gives you benefits, but youre not gonna notice/ see it from your eyes, so drop the NB to the next lower multiplier.. and FYI, the more NB volts you increase, the hotter your cpu will get, so its not worth it..


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


easily, if youre certain that your chip can handle [email protected] 1.475, then just drop the NB speed a lil bit. it doesn't hurt. i dont understand why ppl are so stuborn with getting NB's so hgih, I KNOW that it gives you benefits, but youre not gonna notice/ see it from your eyes, so drop the NB to the next lower multiplier.. and FYI, the more NB volts you increase, the hotter your cpu will get, so its not worth it..


What is the average cpu-nb volt for nb @ 2400MHz? 1.35v? What about average nb for 2600MHz?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
What is the average cpu-nb volt for nb @ 2400MHz? 1.35v? What about average nb for 2600MHz?

theres no average, as all chips performs differently, mine can do 2394 i believe on stock NB volts, w/o adding anything...for 2.6 tho, i addedlike .75 to it? or +1 i forgot. but it wasn't worth it. seriously, 200mhz off the nb wont make any crazy changes in numbers...


----------



## Buster

I have seen on other forum that the voltage range for nb 2400mhz-2600mhz was 1.20-1.30v or something like that.


----------



## Redkachina

*Updated*

- Clock Speed - 3717Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200.9 x18.5
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.52v
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4
- Chipset - 790X + SB600
- CPU Cooling - Lpd Sunbeam CCF

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=632757

So..what should I do next?


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


anyone, who knows the core temps of a quad in relation to the cpu temp? i have an unlocked x3 @ 4x3500 and because of my crappy cooler, i have to know, how many degrees i have to add to/substract from the cpu temp to get a rough estimation of my core temps. if the 4th core is unlocked, i cant see the core temp, and since its a quad, i think the sore temp only should reach the max of an amd phenom II x4 (62Â°C). at 3 cores, my core temp is approximately 12Â°C below the cpu temp, but i dont think that it remains like that with a fourth core that also creates heat.








any help would be great


nobody here who can help me with this question?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


anyone, who knows the core temps of a quad in relation to the cpu temp? i have an unlocked x3 @ 4x3500 and because of my crappy cooler, i have to know, how many degrees i have to add to/substract from the cpu temp to get a rough estimation of my core temps. if the 4th core is unlocked, i cant see the core temp, and since its a quad, i think the sore temp only should reach the max of an amd phenom II x4 (62Â°C). at 3 cores, my core temp is approximately 12Â°C below the cpu temp, but i dont think that it remains like that with a fourth core that also creates heat.
any help would be great


there is no way to know how the temps really are on the cores, but i dont think the cores will get hotter when unlocking the 4th core, only the overall cpu temp will increase, so if your 3 cores are at 40Â° and the cpu temp is at 55Â° then your 4 cores will still be at 40Â° but your cpu temp will be at 60Â° or so. 
the best method to find out the difference would then be to use the exact same settings exept 3 or 4 cores and run some stress test for about 10-15 minutes and log the maximum cpu temperature and compare them to find the temp difference:O


----------



## ridn3y

just ordered my watercooling parts yepey! now it's a long wait for the packages to arrive argh... can't wait


----------



## vinzend

my 720BE could go to 3.828ghz, 16.5x 232, NB HT 2ghz, vcore 1.536v using dfi dk lp 790fx-m2rs..

but apparently can only go to 3.811ghz, 18.5x 206, NB HT 2ghz, vcore 1.52v using ga-ma770t-ud3p..

is there a way to go beyond?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


my 720BE could go to 3.828ghz, 16.5x 232, NB HT 2ghz, vcore 1.536v using dfi dk lp 790fx-m2rs..

but apparently can only go to 3.811ghz, 18.5x 206, NB HT 2ghz, vcore 1.52v using ga-ma770t-ud3p..

is there a way to go beyond?


ofcoruse, keep bumping ht/ multi and volts..how else youd expect it to work?


----------



## tweakboy

This is ubber chip nice OCes on the list.

Is this chip unlockable no matter what batch you get ? good stuff,, gl,


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


ofcoruse, keep bumping ht/ multi and volts..how else youd expect it to work?

















kinda stuck here..


----------



## Redkachina

I think most of 720 chip will usually OC at 3.5-3.8 easily..depends on motherboard combination too.. with my current board 3.7 is the max and I also cant adjust the HTT speed (kinda crappy), even with 1.6v it wont boot @ 3.8..


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
kinda stuck here..









well you can try for 1.55V's max. and see how mcuh more youll get, probably about another 80-100mhz only. lol IMO not worth it.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
well you can try for 1.55V's max. and see how mcuh more youll get, probably about another 80-100mhz only. lol IMO not worth it.

im not going to more than 1.52v..








i think this is the best my cpu can do.. thinking to downgrade to X2 550BE
but get better since more chance to unlock and OC up to 4ghz..

what do u think?


----------



## Redkachina

Or use better CPU cooling?


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


im not going to more than 1.52v..








i think this is the best my cpu can do.. thinking to downgrade to X2 550BE
but get better since more chance to unlock and OC up to 4ghz..

what do u think?


Why downgrade, you loose money at resale, you loose performance, there is NO guarrantee you will unlock. If you RMA the cpu/return it that is why the computing industry is **** right now. If you bought the CPU for a quad core sorry but that was the dumbest move, if you want a quad BUY A QUAD. I have hit 4.1Ghz on my 720, I can be stable at 3.9. Its all trial and error and learning your motherboard, your cpu isnt ****, its that your mobo is or your doing something wrong.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDRick*


Why downgrade, you loose money at resale, you loose performance, there is NO guarrantee you will unlock. If you RMA the cpu/return it that is why the computing industry is **** right now. If you bought the CPU for a quad core sorry but that was the dumbest move, if you want a quad BUY A QUAD. I have hit 4.1Ghz on my 720, I can be stable at 3.9. Its all trial and error and learning your motherboard, your cpu isnt ****, its that your mobo is or your doing something wrong.


my mobo is ga-ma770t-ud3p which i believe is a monster mobo..
but still, 3.828ghz stable is the most i can reach at 1.525v..

thinking to downgrade cause the price for my 720BE can buy 550BE + hsf..


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


my mobo is ga-ma770t-ud3p which i believe is a monster mobo..
but still, 3.828ghz stable is the most i can reach at 1.525v..

thinking to downgrade cause the price for my 720BE can buy 550BE + hsf..


the difference in price is $30, NEW. when you sell it used you loose about 30$ and if you use a website you pay paypal fees, site fees and listing/sell fees. 3.828GHZ is a GREAT OVERCLOCK thats OVER 1GHZ, try overclocking your 550 above 1GHZ, not easy. Sure, some are getting 4GZ, thats a 900MHZ OC not a 1GHZ.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDRick*


the difference in price is $30, NEW. when you sell it used you loose about 30$ and if you use a website you pay paypal fees, site fees and listing/sell fees. 3.828GHZ is a GREAT OVERCLOCK thats OVER 1GHZ, try overclocking your 550 above 1GHZ, not easy. Sure, some are getting 4GZ, thats a 900MHZ OC not a 1GHZ.


hehe true.. ok i'll change my hsf first then let's see how far i can get..


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys im thinking of getting the mugen 2, is it good?


----------



## vinzend

wondering which 1 better, mugen 2 or vendetta 2..


----------



## darklord27

i dont think, that there's a huge difference between the mugen2 and the vendetta 2, both high end coolers. i ordered my zerotherm nirvana nv120, so that i can get rid of that crappy AC Freezer 64 Pro








i read very much about high end cpu cooling, many reviews and stuff, and i've chosen the nv120 with a similar cooling performance like the mugen2, because i got it cheaper than the mugen 2 and because i don't have to remove the mainboard to mount the cooler


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
i dont think, that there's a huge difference between the mugen2 and the vendetta 2, both high end coolers. i ordered my zerotherm nirvana nv120, so that i can get rid of that crappy AC Freezer 64 Pro








i read very much about high end cpu cooling, many reviews and stuff, and i've chosen the nv120 with a similar cooling performance like the mugen2, because i got it cheaper than the mugen 2 and because i don't have to remove the mainboard to mount the cooler

box fan may be high end lol, ive got a ccf cooler that keeps me idling at around 32c(1.5v+oc) but with boxfan im at 23c along with mobo dropped from 42c to 21, insane. But this box fan i have weights like 15 lbs and is insane cfm lol...just an idea.


----------



## sgr215

Just got a S1283 from NewEgg. I couldn't see paying extra for the DK considering it's the same thing except it's black and has leds. The S1283 should be here tomorrow then I can do some serious OC'ing.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDRick*


box fan may be high end lol, ive got a ccf cooler that keeps me idling at around 32c(1.5v+oc) but with boxfan im at 23c along with mobo dropped from 42c to 21, insane. But this box fan i have weights like 15 lbs and is insane cfm lol...just an idea.


what is box fan? what hsf do u use to get that degree?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
i dont think, that there's a huge difference between the mugen2 and the vendetta 2, both high end coolers. i ordered my zerotherm nirvana nv120, so that i can get rid of that crappy AC Freezer 64 Pro








i read very much about high end cpu cooling, many reviews and stuff, and i've chosen the nv120 with a similar cooling performance like the mugen2, because i got it cheaper than the mugen 2 and because i don't have to remove the mainboard to mount the cooler

youre gonna have to remove the board to install it. i have the nv120, its so huge and the clips are a pain to get on. ^ ^have fun buddy.


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


what is box fan? what hsf do u use to get that degree?


heh, box fan...










Im using something like that but MUCH more powerful and newer...

I use a corecontactfreezer by sunbeam(same as xixatech dark knight)


----------



## Redkachina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDRick* 
I use a corecontactfreezer by sunbeam(same as xixatech dark knight)

AMDRick, would you mind to tell me your current idle & load CPU temps @stock & OCÃ©d ? I just want to make some comparison with ppl who are using SCCF with PII 720


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
youre gonna have to remove the board to install it. i have the nv120, its so huge and the clips are a pain to get on. ^ ^have fun buddy.

maybe i have to, but not necessarily. i'll try and see how it works.


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redkachina*


AMDRick, would you mind to tell me your current idle & load CPU temps @stock & OCÃ©d ? I just want to make some comparison with ppl who are using SCCF with PII 720










Idle is 25C max load is generally low to mid 40's


----------



## elito

@^ - everyones temps should/ will vary depending how cool/ warm is their ambient..ambient plays a really big part..on 85F outside, with no a/c on in my room, i'd get idle/ basic usage with averaging roughly 35-38C, with AC on id get 30-33..


----------



## RawZ

Hi guys.

I'm looking to buy another 720 again. Got some money through.

If your from the UK - check my wanted thread: http://www.overclock.net/wanted/5522...ml#post6854508


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Hi guys.

I'm looking to buy another 720 again. Got some money through.

If your from the UK - check my wanted thread: http://www.overclock.net/wanted/5522...ml#post6854508

This time do you think your going to stick around for a while? Cant wait to get home and fire up the rig, using this samsung netbook is annoying, its so slow with this crappy intel 1.6ghz atom, dont know why mum bought it..

Hope if you do get a new chip, its a good one and it unlocks nicely.

Im loving this Gigabyte board, great cooling and everything, its great!

@Elito, did you get a backplate and get your rig going again? i assume you have but im not up todate with everything.


----------



## Bartmasta

Say will, why is your 720 BE only clocked at 3.6 GHz? You have a good cooler and all.


----------



## vinzend

i use AC freezer 64 pro apparently and can get 3.828ghz @ 1.536v
degree dont remember.. for benching only..


----------



## Redkachina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDRick* 
Idle is 25C max load is generally low to mid 40's

Is it @ default 2.8Ghz, coz its quite similar to my stock too..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
@^ - everyones temps should/ will vary depending how cool/ warm is their ambient..ambient plays a really big part..on 85F outside, with no a/c on in my room, i'd get idle/ basic usage with averaging roughly 35-38C, with AC on id get 30-33..

30-38 degrees 3.64 @ 1.5V idling, My temps are around that too but tad higher during the day @ 40ish, I probably need a new PC case with a couple of good 120-140mm intake fans







I'm considering the new Lancool K58/K62..or sleek ones like K1..


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
i use AC freezer 64 pro apparently and can get 3.828ghz @ 1.536v
degree dont remember.. for benching only..

so is that a stable clock or not? I can go up to 4ghz for benching on my ac 64 pro but i need cold temps


----------



## sgr215

Is vcore @ 1.52 alright to run 24/7 assuming temps are fine?


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


Is vcore @ 1.52 alright to run 24/7 assuming temps are fine?


i wouldnt, my top 24/7 vcore is 1.45 but thats just me ^^


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


i wouldnt, my top 24/7 vcore is 1.45 but thats just me ^^


That sucks, the highest OC i can get at 1.45 is 3.52Ghz.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


Is vcore @ 1.52 alright to run 24/7 assuming temps are fine?


I run exactly 1.52v @ idle 24/7 which drops to 1.49v under load.. with that I can get right next to 3.7GHz. Works fine and I haven't seen temps above 50c yet, even under 50 passes of Intel Burn Test. 
You'll see even lower temps if your CPU-NB speed and voltage aren't raised much, that is if you have a decent cooler and reasonable ambient temp.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


I run exactly 1.52v @ idle 24/7 which drops to 1.49v under load.. with that I can get right next to 3.7GHz. Works fine and I haven't seen temps above 50c yet, even under 50 passes of Intel Burn Test. 
You'll see even lower temps if your CPU-NB speed and voltage aren't raised much, that is if you have a decent cooler and reasonable ambient temp.


Nice! Our specs are really similar. I can do just under 3.7 too at 1.52. Any higher and I've got to go 1.55+ which isn't worth it. My temps are very good too. After two hours of Prime95 I maxed at 50c and that's with my a/c off. My cooler is the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 w/ Arctic Silver 5.

Oddly enough if I mess with CPU-NB voltage my board refuses to post so I have to leave it at normal.


----------



## kromar

if you use PhenomMsrTweaker it wont be 24/7. idle my cpu runs at [email protected] and only increases the Vcore/multi when under load so if you set it up like that i dont really see a big problem with the voltage if it doesent get to hot


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
Nice! Our specs are really similar. I can do just under 3.7 too at 1.52. Any higher and I've got to go 1.55+ which isn't worth it. My temps are very good too. After two hours of Prime95 I maxed at 50c and that's with my a/c off. My cooler is the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 w/ Arctic Silver 5.

Oddly enough if I mess with CPU-NB voltage my board refuses to post so I have to leave it at normal.









I can't even go any higher than 1.52v (1.55 max in bios). I found that really disapppointing because I was looking forward to seeing what kind of frequency I could get from some high voltage suicide runs. I've searched for a fix for this many times but no luck. I guess I got the wrong motherboard.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
if you use PhenomMsrTweaker it wont be 24/7. idle my cpu runs at [email protected] and only increases the Vcore/multi when under load so if you set it up like that i dont really see a big problem with the voltage if it doesent get to hot









Good point! I read the guide thread the other day and already forgot about it. I'm going to go set it up now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
I can't even go any higher than 1.52v (1.55 max in bios). I found that really disapppointing because I was looking forward to seeing what kind of frequency I could get from some high voltage suicide runs. I've searched for a fix for this many times but no luck. I guess I got the wrong motherboard.

That sucks, I feel your pain. Had I of found this site sooner I would have invested in a better mobo too. It's got vdroop and no ACC.

It seems like the best I can hit is 3.68Ghz @ vcore 1.52. Any higher and I BSOD unless I up the vcore A LOT higher. Not as good as I would of hoped but oh well. I bet increasing the CPU-NB voltage would get it stable at a lower vcore but no matter what I do my mobo refuses to post with any changes to CPU-NB voltage or upping the CPU-NB frequency past 2200Mhz.


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm currently running my 720BE @ x4 3.6Ghz with 1.45Vcore. I want to try OC higher but my max temp is a bit high atm 52C max prime95 so i think i should wait till i have better cooling. My NB @ 2400 atm with 1.325 CPU-NB Voltage, i'm trying to get to 2600 but it seems hard.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocnewb* 
I'm currently running my 720BE @ x4 3.6Ghz with 1.45Vcore. I want to try OC higher but my max temp is a bit high atm 52C max prime95 so i think i should wait till i have better cooling. My NB @ 2400 atm with 1.325 CPU-NB Voltage, i'm trying to get to 2600 but it seems hard.

wonder which 1 better, unlocked quad core 3.6ghz or tri core 3.8ghz..


----------



## Ocnewb

I would say 3.6GHz quad core way better. I think i could make it to 3.8GHz or even 4GHz with my 720BE x4, i'm thinking what i need to do to get it cooler.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


I would say 3.6GHz quad core way better. I think i could make it to 3.8GHz or even 4GHz with my 720BE x4, i'm thinking what i need to do to get it cooler.


so what vcore du you use to get 3.6 stable with the 4th core?


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


so what vcore du you use to get 3.6 stable with the 4th core?


I'm running 3.6 x4 with 1.45V stable.


----------



## lurker123

Finally got off my lazy ass and posted my results:

- Clock Speed - 3314 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.9 x16.5
- RAM Speed - 803.6
- Vcore - 1.392v
- HT Link - 2009
- NB Speed - 2009
- Motherboard - Gigabyte MA770-US3 revision 2
- Chipset - AMD 770/SB710
- CPU Cooling - Coolermaster Hyper TX2
- Number of Core's - 4
- Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638213


----------



## Gryphyn

So I've finally gotten back to messing with my chip a bit, and have installed my temperature sensor on the top of my Tuniq Tower 120's copper block. I haven't had a chance to do any Prime95 runs, but under general load I've found my core temps to be at 30C, my Tcase to be 39C, and my temp sensor reads 33 degrees.

First discussion point: I have wanted to figure out which of the two temperatures were correct. In my experience, the core temps are usually higher than Tcase, but on this chip they were not. Given that my temp sensor shows a reading higher than the core temps (and I would expect the sensor to be a little cooler, since it is on the top of the copper block and not against the cpu heat spreader), I'm thinking the core temps are not accurate. I'm thinking they're about 10C too low. Just a guess.

Second discussion point: What are the general consensus maximum temperatures for this chip, and is that based on the Tcase, or core temperatures?

Fyi, I have the Gigabyte UD5P motherboard, F5c bios.


----------



## Buster

I heard on this thread that I need to make sure my ram and imc are stable first before ocing the cores? So how do I test this? I heard I have to test the imc with prime95 min fft 512k max fft 512k for 3 hours to make sure that it is stable? How do I test to make sure my ram is stable also? My computer completed prime95 blend test for 16hrs 52min with no ocing. Is that stable enough to begin overclocking?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
I heard on this thread that I need to make sure my ram and imc are stable first before ocing the cores? So how do I test this? I heard I have to test the imc with prime95 min fft 512k max fft 512k for 3 hours to make sure that it is stable? How do I test to make sure my ram is stable also? My computer completed prime95 blend test for 16hrs 52min with no ocing. Is that stable enough to begin overclocking?

uh... mem test.. and..u cna stress it with 4 dimms filled..and then memtest, that'll stress the IMC since ur filling up 4 dimms, there isnt much to IMC testing, as its built into the cpu, so the cpu does its calcuations anyway. if ur tryin gto find out whats the max mhz your rams can oc upto, heres how, use a low multiplier, and crank up fsbs. when low, i mean like..8-10x only..since 720's default is 14x...so then this way, youre under clocking the chip, but yet, memory increases as fsb's increase...makes sense to you?


----------



## darklord27

I have the ASRock M3A790GXH/128M Board and since i have updated my BIOS to the latest version 1.20 the fourth core wont unlock if i turn on ACC, it doesnt even start. seems like they fixed it. i had to downgrade the BIOS to 1.10 and it works fine.

any others with the same problem?

edit: ok, they didn't fix it, i just had to reset several times. now it works with new bios and 4 cores


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


This time do you think your going to stick around for a while? Cant wait to get home and fire up the rig, using this samsung netbook is annoying, its so slow with this crappy intel 1.6ghz atom, dont know why mum bought it..

Hope if you do get a new chip, its a good one and it unlocks nicely.

Im loving this Gigabyte board, great cooling and everything, its great!

@Elito, did you get a backplate and get your rig going again? i assume you have but im not up todate with everything.



Yea will be. Won't be able to unlock as i can't on my motherboard, though it's a bargain OC board on the upside


----------



## sgr215

So apparently my 3.6Ghz wasn't stable at vcore 1.52 after all. It lasted two hours but then Prime95 errored. Now it'll error after only ten minutes. I've tried everything. I finally figured out why my mobo wouldn't post when messing with CPU-NB freq/volts so I increased it to 2400mhz hoping that would stabilize my 3.6ghz OC with no luck. I then tried upping NB/SB volts and Prime95 still errors after only ten minutes. No matter what I do I can't get a stable OC past 3.42Ghz now and temps definitely aren't an issue. I even tried vcore at 1.57 and it's still not stable. It seems odd I can do 3.42Ghz at only 1.392 vcore yet any higher frequency errors, regardless of vcore. I even tried dropping my RAM to 800 and loosening the timings and still got errors. I guess I got unlucky and got a bad chip?


----------



## kharner92

add me

- Clock Speed - 3725.07 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 201.36 * 18.5
- RAM Speed - 402.7 MHz
- Vcore - 1.472 v
- HT Link - 2013.55 MHz
- NB Speed - 2000 (id assume)
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
- Chipset - 770 + SB700
- CPU Cooling - Zalman 9700
- Number of Core's - 3
- Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639125

ps- how high could i safely take the vcore?


----------



## sgr215

Finally figured out why I couldn't overclock past 3.42ghz. Turns out my RAM was the issue. It'd cause prime95 to error within 10 minutes when set at 1066mhz @ 2.1v. No matter what my RAM refuses to run at 1066mhz if I overclock the CPU past that 3.42ghz mark so I just set it at 800mhz @ 1.9v. (I previously tried my RAM at 1.8v when it errored and didn't think to increase the voltage afterwards) I currently have my CPU OC'd at 3.65ghz @ 1.536 vcore and after three hours of Prime95 it's still perfectly stable. I've also got PhenomMsrTweaker setup to limit the CPU to 2.1Ghz @ 1.292 vcore during idle.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639304


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kharner92*


add me

- Clock Speed - 3725.07 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 201.36 * 18.5
- RAM Speed - 402.7 MHz
- Vcore - 1.472 v
- HT Link - 2013.55 MHz
- NB Speed - 2000 (id assume)
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
- Chipset - 770 + SB700
- CPU Cooling - Zalman 9700
- Number of Core's - 3
- Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639125

ps- how high could i safely take the vcore?


1.55v MAX!! and also, for benching only.. DONT use it daily..


----------



## Brutuz

You can remove me, I got a x2 550 and my 720 is deader than a Dodo. (Which could mean that 1.5v isn't safe for 24/7? Anyone else leave their computer on 24/7 with [email protected]?)


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 

@Elito, did you get a backplate and get your rig going again? i assume you have but im not up todate with everything.

OMG WILLS YOU POSTED! no i haven't and sadly, my board died after ive tried all that work. lol. it'll be going back to RMA TM (friday) but thru this experience tho, i've learn how to not use the backplate and just use screws. and trust me..the thing mounts good. lol, just that the first time, my dad forced the screws thru the backplate and that screwed up the.."spirals" in the backplate so i cant screw anything thru it. since then ive been using just pure screws and bolts on the mounting plate. but yea, i must've hit something on the board, since it wont boot up with any other cpu other than my OWN 720, and bios cant accept any changes. so yea, this will be going back to RMA. lol. i hope the RMA # is still valid since its been like 7 days or so..


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


Finally figured out why I couldn't overclock past 3.42ghz. Turns out my RAM was the issue. It'd cause prime95 to error within 10 minutes when set at 1066mhz @ 2.1v. No matter what my RAM refuses to run at 1066mhz if I overclock the CPU past that 3.42ghz mark so I just set it at 800mhz @ 1.9v. (I previously tried my RAM at 1.8v when it errored and didn't think to increase the voltage afterwards) I currently have my CPU OC'd at 3.65ghz @ 1.536 vcore and after three hours of Prime95 it's still perfectly stable. I've also got PhenomMsrTweaker setup to limit the CPU to 2.1Ghz @ 1.292 vcore during idle.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639304


looks like we have a similar issue, i cant get my system stable above 3.4 ghz without huge Vcore increases. i have tested almost every possiblity but prime95 will fail after some hours if i raise the cpu clock:/
i havent tried Vcores higher than 1.5v because i dont think the 100-200mhz i gain is worth the extra heat/voltage.

at least i have insane idle settings


----------



## Bull

Sweet...Put in my other 720 BE and 4th core is a go







...Temps don't show correctly though so going to investigate.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


looks like we have a similar issue, i cant get my system stable above 3.4 ghz without huge Vcore increases. i have tested almost every possiblity but prime95 will fail after some hours if i raise the cpu clock:/
i havent tried Vcores higher than 1.5v because i dont think the 100-200mhz i gain is worth the extra heat/voltage.

at least i have insane idle settings


















yo soup


----------



## kromar

Bartmasta said:


> yo soup
> wOOt how do you set your idle voltage so low? PhenomMsrTweaker wont let me set it lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tested it with prime95? i dont think superpi is a good stability test


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Well count me in please this is the highest i can get so far..But its a good start for know i thing... Can do 10+ hours stable at these settings but get a BSOD @ 3.9 in seconds of testing so i have some work to do...lol

-CPU-*Phenom II X3 720BE*
- Clock Speed-*3.812ghz*
- Bus xMulti-*200*
- RAM Speed-*1066mhz*
- Vcore-*1.475v*
- HT Link-*2006mhz*
- NB Speed-*2408mhz*
- Motherboard-*Asus M3A79-T*
- Chipset-*790fx*
- CPU Cooling-*Water*
- Number of Core's-*3*

*VALIDATION*


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Please add...
3609.4 - clock
206x17.5 - bus x multi
1100mhz - RAM
1.488v - v core
2066mhz - HT link
2066 - NB clock
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe - MB
780a - chipset
OCZ Vendetta - cooler
3 cores - cores lol
thanks - thanks


----------



## ridn3y

how's everything going guys? i had my pc into pieces again, sent my case for powder coating while waiting for my packages to arrive.


----------



## McTw1st

ridn3y said:


> how's everything going guys? i had my pc into pieces again, sent my case for powder coating while waiting for my packages to arrive.
> 
> "PICTURE...."
> 
> nice Cpu + NB oc


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


how's everything going guys? i had my pc into pieces again, sent my case for powder coating while waiting for my packages to arrive.











Any photo's of the case?

@All, Im home now so will be back on form now. Its so good to be using a big screen and fast AMD cpu again, the stupid atom thing took the piss.

If im not busy on monday im thinking about maxing this 4400+.


----------



## Campin

Please add...

Clock Speed - 3520 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 220 x 16
- RAM Speed - 880Mhz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- NB 2200MHz
- HT Link - 2200MHz
- Motherboard - ASUS M3N78 PRO
- Chipset - 8300
- CPU Cooling - Ultra ChillTEC

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644009


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campin*


Please add...

Clock Speed - 3520 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 220 x 16
- RAM Speed - 880Mhz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- NB 2200MHz
- HT Link - 2200MHz
- Motherboard - ASUS M3N78 PRO
- Chipset - 8300
- CPU Cooling - Ultra ChillTEC

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644009


Added..

Your the first (i think) with a tec, what kind of temps you getting?


----------



## elito

taht ultra chilltec does the job as good as the xiggy or worse.. its really one of the pos TEC coolers..=T


----------



## Bartmasta

kromar said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*
> 
> 
> yo soup
> wOOt how do you set your idle voltage so low? PhenomMsrTweaker wont let me set it lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tested it with prime95? i dont think superpi is a good stability test
> 
> 
> It's not stable, but I think 0.7V is. I used easy tune pro 6 to lower the voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ ridn3y: very nice superpi results. When I get my mugen 2 and a cold night comes maybe I'll get a result similar to yours. Not sure about the NB though, how much volts did you give it?
> 
> EDIT: ridn3y you should do some pifast runs


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Did i not fill something out right to get added to the list?


----------



## lurker123

mine as well http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/47...ml#post6863794


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Any photo's of the case?


good to see you back Will, the club badly needs your presence to keep things alive









i will post some pics of the case when i get it next weekend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


@ ridn3y: very nice superpi results. When I get my mugen 2 and a cold night comes maybe I'll get a result similar to yours. Not sure about the NB though, how much volts did you give it?

EDIT: ridn3y you should do some pifast runs


thanks Bart, it was a chilled water run that's why i got it to 4.3ghz. the nb was at 1.475v and did not try to get it past 3ghz, they say it would only degrade its performance if the cpu is not at 4.5ghz

will definitely run pifast if i get a chance

to update you guys, i am in the process of upgrading my watercooling system with following:

cpu block: enzotech luna rev.a
gpu block: 2 x mcw60 with enzotech heatsinks for the ram and vrm
reservoir: xspc dual bay laing ddc res
pump: mcp350 (will use my appogee drive)
radiator: tfc monsta with 140mm medium speed yates push/pull
tubing: primoflex lrt black 3/8" id 1/2"od with bitspower compression fittings

plus:
psu sleeving kit and white led strip lighting from jab-tech

all the above cost me about $650, add international shipping plus taxes to singapore, total would be about $850+







then add powder coating and case accessories like 120mm fans and lian li case wheels, then it would be close to the cost of my entire rig









and what performance benefit do i get from it? absolutely nothing..perhaps 100mhz tops!







that's even being generous. so why? because i love to watercool my stuff







i don't need it, sure yes but i want it!!! lol

anyways, i will update you guys on the progress of my build. there won't be any case modding, just looking into some plain simple clean build.

(packages to arrive next weekend earliest, oh the waiting...)


----------



## Bartmasta

1.475V is +0.275V?


----------



## ridn3y

i'm not sure if it was overvolting the nb, but i had it in the bios as 1.425 nbvid 1.475v nb offset


----------



## Bartmasta

hmmm

I'm confused. anyways to get 2618 mhz I'm using +0.175V


----------



## ridn3y

oh okay, so you were referring the +0.275v as volts upped from default? mine defaults at 1.1v so +0.375v for 1.475 nb.

+0.175 at 2618mhz sounds about right to me


----------



## sgr215

Is there any way to see what your NB voltage is set to if your board doesn't list it? It just tells me the amount added and I've yet to see software that detects it.


----------



## kromar

talking about NB voltage... anyone else needs to add 0.300v to get it stable at 2.4ghz? seems like a lot to me but prime95 will BSOD after about 1h if i decrease the voltage 

EDIT: hm strange i cant lower the CPU-NB-Vid but i can increase the NB clock without increasing the voltage more  could it be that i need higher NB voltage and speed to get the cpu higher? because everything else i tried failed so far...


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
talking about NB voltage... anyone else needs to add 0.300v to get it stable at 2.4ghz? seems like a lot to me but prime95 will BSOD after about 1h if i decrease the voltage 

EDIT: hm strange i cant lower the CPU-NB-Vid but i can increase the NB clock without increasing the voltage more  could it be that i need higher NB voltage and speed to get the cpu higher? because everything else i tried failed so far...

no, my NB seems to be stable with 1.275v @ 2.4ghz. did u try to overclock CPU and NB with just 3 cores? sounds like a defective/bad 4th core or u got a really bad chip, what i dont believe


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
talking about NB voltage... anyone else needs to add 0.300v to get it stable at 2.4ghz? seems like a lot to me but prime95 will BSOD after about 1h if i decrease the voltage 

EDIT: hm strange i cant lower the CPU-NB-Vid but i can increase the NB clock without increasing the voltage more  could it be that i need higher NB voltage and speed to get the cpu higher? because everything else i tried failed so far...

1.4v seems like a lot to get 2.4ghz, i only need 1.325v to do 2.6ghz but i guess every chips different, you just need to watch temps.

Currently im working on 3.725GHz 1.55v and 2.6ghz CPU-NB. I was trying for 3.8 as i like round numbers like 3.6 and such but even with 1.6v and everything else at stock so i think its not going to happen.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
no, my NB seems to be stable with 1.275v @ 2.4ghz. did u try to overclock CPU and NB with just 3 cores? sounds like a defective/bad 4th core or u got a really bad chip, what i dont believe

even with 3 cores i cant get the cpu stable above 3.4ghz without increasing the Vcore by an extra 0.1V which is not worth the 100mhz... i havent tried how much CPU-NB-VID has to be for 2.4ghz [email protected] stable but might try that if i get some time.

how do you know your NB voltage is 1.275v?
if you have a app which can read it please share it, otherwise write the increasement here and not some assumed values.

@Willhemmens: how do you test for stability? i can run every test (Linx, IBT, p95-small/large) for days exept p95 blend, its the only test which gives me BSOD's, so im not sure anymore that the cpu/vcore is really the problem because the blend test causes extra stress for memory/NB unlike p95-small/linx.
if i would only test with linx im sure i could go up to 3.8ghz without noticing the system instability....

EDIT: i run p95 for about 4 hours with 2.6ghz NB and no problem so far. i dont understand why i cant lower the CPU-NB-VID to 0.275 on 2.4ghz but can increase the NB to 2.6ghz without raising the voltage  that doesent make any sense
could this have something to do with the ram not being 100% stable?


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
how do you know your NB voltage is 1.275v?
if you have a app which can read it please share it, otherwise write the increasement here and not some assumed values.

my bios doesn't show the voltages i add to stock, it shows the real voltage, so at stock NB speed is at 2ghz @ 1.2v
so i have +0.075v on the cpu-nb


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
my bios doesn't show the voltages i add to stock, it shows the real voltage, so at stock NB speed is at 2ghz @ 1.2v
so i have +0.075v on the cpu-nb

ok, thats nice... i wish gigabyte would release a new bios with real voltage for CPU-NB-VID









im now testing a 2.4ghz setting with +0.100v with very loose ram [email protected] with 1066mhz and tight timings this caused a BSOD after about 1.5h. guess i will find out if it has something to do with the ram stability soon enough









arr i should add the test to my table where i got the BSOD, that would made testing a lot quicker:O


----------



## ridn3y

guys, have you tried to check your nb vid from AOD or K10STAT?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
guys, have you tried to check your nb vid from AOD or K10STAT?

AOD is totaly bugged here and unusable, havent tried K10STAT but will try right away...

the loose ram timings BSOD even faster, after about 1hour so no ram issue








i think i got the worst chip/mb out there









EDIT: K10STAT shows my default CPU-NB-VID at 1.2v, that would mean that i need 1.5v to get 2.4ghz stable... ***


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
oh okay, so you were referring the +0.275v as volts upped from default? mine defaults at 1.1v so +0.375v for 1.475 nb.

+0.175 at 2618mhz sounds about right to me

If that's your cpu-nb voltage, what's your NB voltage? I don't think it matters much.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
AOD is totaly bugged here and unusable, havent tried K10STAT but will try right away...

the loose ram timings BSOD even faster, after about 1hour so no ram issue








i think i got the worst chip/mb out there









EDIT: K10STAT shows my default CPU-NB-VID at 1.2v, that would mean that i need 1.5v to get 2.4ghz stable... ***

how about changing everything back to stock, oc your cpu-nb to 2.4ghz at 1.3v then check with prime if it passes?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
If that's your cpu-nb voltage, what's your NB voltage? I don't think it matters much.

didn't oc my nb, just the cpu-nb.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
how about changing everything back to stock, oc your cpu-nb to 2.4ghz at 1.3v then check with prime if it passes?

i tested all parts seperate as good as possible and nb was stable up to 2500 with stock voltage. but when the cpu and ram comes in it seems to drasticly reduce these values


----------



## Scrypt3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
yo soup










Wow your idle settings are amazing! It beats my Brisbane @ 2.87!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i tested all parts seperate as good as possible and nb was stable up to 2500 with stock voltage. but when the cpu and ram comes in it seems to drasticly reduce these values










I guess its temps then. Ram speeds will have a large effect on CPU-NB overclocks. I have nearly the same board as you but my default CPU-NB voltage is 1.1v and my MOBO-NB is 1.2v.

I would advise (as long as it isnt limiting an overclock) leaving you MOBO-NB voltage at stock, i killed to mobo's in seconds by increasing MOBO-NB voltage by +0.200, so thats why i advise against it.

I just finally got around to moving my pc from my floor to on my desk, much less dusty up here, haven't noticed any temp differences yet but the thing i dont like is that i cant see in to the case anymore.









Thought i would look at my idle specs, at low voltages these use tiny wattage's:
Also load and idle temp difference's are only 1'c, 15'c idle 16'c load. lol










I should be able to lower the voltage some more.

Edit: i ment to change the other CPUZ to memory but i forgot, NB at 2000.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I guess its temps then. Ram speeds will have a large effect on CPU-NB overclocks. I have nearly the same board as you but my default CPU-NB voltage is 1.1v and my MOBO-NB is 1.2v.

I would advise (as long as it isnt limiting an overclock) leaving you MOBO-NB voltage at stock, i killed to mobo's in seconds by increasing MOBO-NB voltage by +0.200, so thats why i advise against it.

I just finally got around to moving my pc from my floor to on my desk, much less dusty up here, haven't noticed any temp differences yet but the thing i dont like is that i cant see in to the case anymore.










well my cpu seems limited to 3.4ghz so i thought i get a bit more out of it with the NB clock but looks like thats a nogo to








i reverted to some earlier settings with 2.2ghz nb and +0.025V and ram at 1066mhz with semi tight settings.

i dont think the cpu temperature is a problem but i had (for my taste) very high NB/MB temps from the beginning. you might remember my fan update which didnt really solve the problem. the nb gets up to 50Â°C under load even with 2 extra 80mm fans blowing directly on the NB/Mosfet sinks.... im really mad at the moment, i always get these crapy hardware parts that cant oc ****


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


well my cpu seems limited to 3.4ghz so i thought i get a bit more out of it with the NB clock but looks like thats a nogo to








i reverted to some earlier settings with 2.2ghz nb and +0.025V and ram at 1066mhz with semi tight settings.

i dont think the cpu temperature is a problem but i had (for my taste) very high NB/MB temps from the beginning. you might remember my fan update which didnt really solve the problem. the nb gets up to 50Â°C under load even with 2 extra 80mm fans blowing directly on the NB/Mosfet sinks.... im really mad at the moment, i always get these crapy hardware parts that cant oc ****










How are you reading your NB temp?

@Everyone with UDP4's, F6A bios is out, although i still cant unlock my 4th core. It adds support for the latest CPU's.


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
How are you reading your NB temp?

@Everyone with UDP4's, F6A bios is out, although i still cant unlock my 4th core. It adds support for the latest CPU's.

Since your back would you mind adding me too the list







? Btw I finially got P95 12 hr stable at 3.925Ghz, 1.525V(.1v over recommended :\\) . Well, microsoft doesnt want to accept my flash drive after I used it for ready boost and now supposedly its "bad" and my screen is on it, I will try uploading another pic, but it was 100% stable.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDRick*


Since your back would you mind adding me too the list







? Btw I finially got P95 12 hr stable at 3.925Ghz, 1.525V(.1v over recommended :\\) . Well, microsoft doesnt want to accept my flash drive after I used it for ready boost and now supposedly its "bad" and my screen is on it, I will try uploading another pic, but it was 100% stable.


Sure i will add you, i got some others to do as well.

Done.

Just also added about 10 others too. we have 95 3 core members and 18 4 core members. Thats 113 members!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


How are you reading your NB temp?


with HWMonitor

WOhoo @Everyone with UD4 there is also a new Bios out (F4), gona test that right away









EDIT: great with the new bios there are some improvements, the CPU-NB-VID gets displayed in bios now, the default Vdimm is 1.8 and not 1.9 anymore and the 4th core still unlocks


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
with HWMonitor

WOhoo @Everyone with UD4 there is also a new Bios out (F4), gona test that right away









EDIT: great with the new bios there are some improvements, the CPU-NB-VID gets displayed in bios now, the default Vdimm is 1.8 and not 1.9 anymore and the 4th core still unlocks









What does your HWMonitor look like?
Good job testing that new bios, seems like it has some useful updates.
This is what my HWMonitor looks like:


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


What does your HWMonitor look like?
Good job testing that new bios, seems like it has some useful updates.
This is what my HWMonitor looks like:


this is what mine looks.. im gona upload one after 10min p95 blend, would be great if you could do that as well.









here is how it looks after 10min p95.


----------



## Hanjin

- Clock Speed - 3725.19
- Bus xMulti - 201.4 x18.5
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 2416.4
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - AMD 790X/SB750
- CPU Cooling - Coolermaster Hyper 212

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=648260

For some reason CPU-Z is rejecting all my OC's and even stock speeds.


----------



## elito

i want my board back from RMA -.-! sigh..i miss my rig...and all that [email protected]!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


this is what mine looks.. im gona upload one after 10min p95 blend, would be great if you could do that as well.









here is how it looks after 10min p95. 










Sorry about the wait, i have been out on my bike.
HOT day today, much warmer than normal.
Temps dont rise much after 5 minutes.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey will, I'm using the exact same OC, 201.4 x 18.









What's your RAM speed, timings and NB clock?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey will, I'm using the exact same OC, 201.4 x 18.









What's your RAM speed, timings and NB clock?

RAM: 1066 5-5-5-15 2.0v I should overclock it abit or lower the timings.
CPU-NB: 2600 1.3v.

i can run this overclock with 1.46v but i have just knocked it up for stability.

My RAID 0 setup is still working nice too.

I need to replace some of my fans, im using 5 standard Coolermaster fans and 2 Ebuyer cheap blue led fans and the stock xiggy fan on my graphics card.


----------



## Bartmasta

Well your ram is actually 1074 and your NB is 2617.

My ram is 4-5-5-15 2.2V, NB is 2617 1.275V and CPU V is 1.45V


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Well your ram is actually 1074 and your NB is 2617.

My ram is 4-5-5-15 2.2V, NB is 2617 1.275V and CPU V is 1.45V


Yeh, thats just aprox. My ram will do, 1150 5-5-5-15 2.0v but it means increasing the fsb and if im honest, i cant be arsed.


----------



## Bartmasta

Why not just tighten the timings instead of raising the freq


----------



## vinzend

hei. 0851fpmw will unlock the 4th core?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Why not just tighten the timings instead of raising the freq

Yeh, im going to give that ago.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
hei. 0851fpmw will unlock the 4th core?

Not a clue. What SB do you have?


----------



## vinzend

ga-ma770t-ud3p.. SB710..

-
btw, this is my cpu-z validation



will it appear on 1st page?


----------



## st0ner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
You can remove me, I got a x2 550 and my 720 is deader than a Dodo. (Which could mean that 1.5v isn't safe for 24/7? Anyone else leave their computer on 24/7 with [email protected]?)

Perfect example why people should NOT be using CoreTemp, should NOT be using 1.5vcore+ on air and AFAIK, the max temp on the x3 720 is 72 degrees celsius, although the amd white papers tend to list between 55 and 72 celsius. This is the max safe Tcase not max core temps, and as you all have seen the CPU Temp or TMPIN1 (i assume the same as Tcase?) in hwmonitor (at least for me) corresponds with the core temps but its always around 15 degrees higher.... so a load temp of 50 in core temp could easily be upwards of 65 degrees...unless anyone else has concrete evidence that they KNOW that their coretemp load temp of 50 is safe







. I was seeing temps of 17c idle/38c load with s1283 at 3.625, and i was thinking how is it possible to idle that low. well now the CORRECT temp for mine is 32 idle with CnQ at 2.0GHz @ 0.992v and load at 54 (very high, i know) at 3.625 @ 1.440v and NB 2400 @ 1.325v


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *st0ner* 
Perfect example why people should NOT be using CoreTemp, should NOT be using 1.5vcore+ on air and AFAIK, the max temp on the x3 720 is 72 degrees celsius, although the amd white papers tend to list between 55 and 72 celsius. This is the max safe Tcase not max core temps, and as you all have seen the CPU Temp or TMPIN1 (i assume the same as Tcase?) in hwmonitor (at least for me) corresponds with the core temps but its always around 15 degrees higher.... so a load temp of 50 in core temp could easily be upwards of 65 degrees...unless anyone else has concrete evidence that they KNOW that their coretemp load temp of 50 is safe







. I was seeing temps of 17c idle/38c load with s1283 at 3.625, and i was thinking how is it possible to idle that low. well now the CORRECT temp for mine is 32 idle with CnQ at 2.0GHz @ 0.992v and load at 54 (very high, i know) at 3.625 @ 1.440v and NB 2400 @ 1.325v

do you even know how cpu's die? jeez dude, VOLT DOESNT KILL ITS TEMP THAT DOES! its perfectly fine to do 1.5V 24/7, but how much heat is the person outputting is anotehr thing. i mean, its perfectly normal to run it a stock volt of 1.425 LISTED BY THE AMD site, so you're telling me that .075overvolt will kill the cpu? quite frankly NO. coretemp is fine, but ppl forgot to do their hws properly, as CPU temp and coretemps are different. the cpu temp is often 5-7C's higher than core temp. anyway, im done. need something in this thread to excite me ..

WILLS WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## st0ner

yes....and volts cause heat....which most of you have been monitoring incorrectly....ive been watching this thread since around page 10 of the original x3 720 thread...and my first post and already hostility...

Edit: not to mention that i put this system together in January...just offering what may be saving advice to prevent people from wondering why their chips died...or why their system just restarts sometimes instead of BSOD...thats called thermal envelope protection built into the cpu...im not dissing on anyone's knowlege here just trying to poke discussion at the possibility that we all have been somewhat wrong. I used to monitor coretemp too....but like i said 17c idle and 38c load @ 1.45vcore seems unreal...as it seemingly is....that was at about 70c ambient


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


do you even know how cpu's die? jeez dude, VOLT DOESNT KILL ITS TEMP THAT DOES! its perfectly fine to do 1.5V 24/7, but how much heat is the person outputting is anotehr thing. i mean, its perfectly normal to run it a stock volt of 1.425 LISTED BY THE AMD site, so you're telling me that .075overvolt will kill the cpu? quite frankly NO. coretemp is fine, but ppl forgot to do their hws properly, as CPU temp and coretemps are different. the cpu temp is often 5-7C's higher than core temp. anyway, im done. need something in this thread to excite me ..

WILLS WHERE ARE YOU?


Here.

Elito, you need to move to water or something, that would excite you abit.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *st0ner*


yes....and volts cause heat....which most of you have been monitoring incorrectly....ive been watching this thread since around page 10 of the original x3 720 thread...and my first post and already hostility...

Edit: not to mention that i put this system together in January...just offering what may be saving advice to prevent people from wondering why their chips died...or why their system just restarts sometimes instead of BSOD...thats called thermal envelope protection built into the cpu...im not dissing on anyone's knowlege here just trying to poke discussion at the possibility that we all have been somewhat wrong. I used to monitor coretemp too....but like i said 17c idle and 38c load @ 1.45vcore seems unreal...as it seemingly is....that was at about 70c ambient


3800 posts, 113 members and i have NEVER seen a chip die.
I personally have nothing wrong with running 1.65v 24/7 if the clocks rise as voltage but i cant get any higher because something other than my cpu is restricting the overclock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


After doing a few tests it seems it won't boot ONLY because my motherboard somehow fooled it into thinking its a quad and as mine had a defective core... Well, yeah.

When I boot, it's exactly the same as when I tried to boot with ACC on, (No POST, no CPU fan spin up, etc) so I think it seems to be the problem.


Coretemp is the best tool i have for monitoring temps. If something is inaccurate at measuring coretemps is the thermal probes themselves, they can be up to 7'c off.

I wonder if i bought a H50 and used it with a ultra kaze 3k or something, would i get better temps?


----------



## st0ner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
3800 posts, 113 members and i have NEVER seen a chip die.
I personally have nothing wrong with running 1.65v 24/7 if the clocks rise as voltage but i cant get any higher because something other than my cpu is restricting the overclock.

Coretemp is the best tool i have for monitoring temps. If something is inaccurate at measuring coretemps is the thermal probes themselves, they can be up to 7'c off.

I wonder if i bought a H50 and used it with a ultra kaze 3k or something, would i get better temps?

Ultra Kaze dropped my load temps 4-5 degrees vs stock xigmatek fan on S1283.
Anyone care to post HWMonitor screenies at idle and at load with the whole window shown(blend p95)? I will when i get home, but right now I'm at work (not really working much though, obviously).

About the coretemp issue, it reports Core temps...thats why theres 2/3/4 of them and they are the same in different monitoring programs but there is also another temp CPU temp which im thinking may be the Tcase that is actually specified for 55-72c. Nowhere in AMD's white papers does it list MAX "CORE TEMP" 72c...Just a thought. And apparently someone's chip did burn out...as he replaced it with a x2 550, it was quoted in my first post.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Here.

Elito, you need to move to water or something, that would excite you abit.

ha, if only im willing to spend that money on a pure l337 water setup..darn thing will probbaly come up costing more than my rig..or close to it.. so NOT WORTH IT! ^ ^;;

Quote:


Originally Posted by *st0ner* 
Ultra Kaze dropped my load temps 4-5 degrees vs stock xigmatek fan on S1283.
Anyone care to post HWMonitor screenies at idle and at load with the whole window shown(blend p95)? I will when i get home, but right now I'm at work (not really working much though, obviously).

About the coretemp issue, it reports Core temps...thats why theres 2/3/4 of them and they are the same in different monitoring programs but there is also another temp CPU temp which im thinking may be the Tcase that is actually specified for 55-72c. Nowhere in AMD's white papers does it list MAX "CORE TEMP" 72c...Just a thought. And apparently someone's chip did burn out...as he replaced it with a x2 550, it was quoted in my first post.

core temps and cpu temp IS different. names are explanatory, cpu=chip/die as a whole, core=just the cores itself. 17C idle is POSSIBLE on these chips, even the INTEL 45nm chips will idle this low..so why cant it be possible on AMD's end? and, since youre also on giga boards, get EASTTUNE from giga, it works and displays ur CPU temps correctly too..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
ha, if only im willing to spend that money on a pure l337 water setup..darn thing will probbaly come up costing more than my rig..or close to it.. so NOT WORTH IT! ^ ^;;

Im tempted to get a cheap little Swiftech Apogee Drive and play with that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
core temps and cpu temp IS different. names are explanatory, cpu=chip/die as a whole, core=just the cores itself. 17C idle is POSSIBLE on these chips, even the INTEL 45nm chips will idle this low..so why cant it be possible on AMD's end? and, since youre also on giga boards, get EASTTUNE from giga, it works and displays ur CPU temps correctly too..

+1

BTW, did you know the new 965's are out? Only in the UK though, Â£213.
They have a new CPU-NB, should be good to see what that can do.

Link: http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-x4-965be.html


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Im tempted to get a cheap little Swiftech Apogee Drive and play with that.

+1

BTW, did you know the new 965's are out? Only in the UK though, Â£213.
They have a new CPU-NB, should be good to see what that can do.

Link: http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-x4-965be.html

yes, i knew they were out, but i dont think its got a new cpu-nb, more like the 785's are NB chipsets for boards, so AMD's got a new revision of the 780G chipset. when they get a new cpu-NB, we'll see some changes in the IMC probbalyuy, htlink 3.1 or 4.0.


----------



## Kryton

I'll be testing my system later with a run to show stability. After that's done, I'll go for a suicide run to see how high it can really go for the list. It's been up to 4199MHz so far and believe it will top that with more tweaking. Sorry I don't have a screenie but was trying to get a validation of it but had the BETA 1.52 CPU-Z instead of the 1.52 release version so I didn't get it.









Of course I'll be using more voltage than 1.44V's to get there - Probrably way more.








Will probrably do a 32M PI run for stability testing and the usual for a suicide attempt.

Will post up with my results soon, whatever they turn out to be.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
I'll be testing my system later with a run to show stability. After that's done, I'll go for a suicide run to see how high it can really go for the list. It's been up to 4199MHz so far and believe it will top that with more tweaking. Sorry I don't have a screenie but was trying to get a validation of it but had the BETA 1.52 CPU-Z instead of the 1.52 release version so I didn't get it.









Of course I'll be using more voltage than 1.44V's to get there - Probrably way more.








Will probrably do a 32M PI run for stability testing and the usual for a suicide attempt.

Will post up with my results soon, whatever they turn out to be.

Wow, can wait to see what you get!

What water cooling are you using?


----------



## Ocnewb

I will have a chance to test the Corsair H50 this friday to see how it does on my 720BE x4 3.6 compare to my old xiggy S1283. I will post the result when i have it







.


----------



## Ocnewb

Also i will use the push/pull mod with the H50 too. Push/pull mod dropped 2C more than 1 fan with my old xiggy s1283.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocnewb* 
I will have a chance to test the Corsair H50 this friday to see how it does on my 720BE x4 3.6 compare to my old xiggy S1283. I will post the result when i have it







.

Perfect. I'm really interested in the H50 as it seems like a step forward for me.

I know i wouldn't see huge temp drops but could be good.

I know it might add to your things to do list but could you include:
How you mounted both,
Thermal paste for both
Fans used on both
Placement of Rad and whether the flow of air is exhausting out or if its intaking cool air,
Ambient temps (if possible),
Photo's would be great too (i love photos).

Thanks.

+Reps.


----------



## Ocnewb

Sure i will take some pictures of setting up the H50. Unfortunately, i already sold my S1283 but i however i have all the temps recorded so the comparison would still be good imo.
As of for now, here was my s1283's setup:
. Red CM R4 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063 pushes the air thru the fins then the Factory Xiggy's fan pulls it to my top PSU fan n exhaust the hot air out.
. I have another green CM R4 exhaust hot air at the rear right next to the S1283 too.
. Thermal paste was MX-2.
. Ambient temp was 75F, i know this because i always keep my AC @ 75F here in arizona.
.Here is the picture of the first time i put everything together. Remember it is used to show you some idea how my case (suck







) lay out, and it was before i did the cable management and changed the case fan to CM R4 and switch the S1283 to push/pull the air up to the PSU with 2 fans.


----------



## sgr215

OCnewb, I've got the same case as you. You can improve airflow in that case if you cut out a hole in the plexiglass where the "DIRK TOOTH" bar fan is. For whatever reason the slits they put on the plexiglass pretty much block 80% of the airflow thus rendering that fan nearly useless. I now use it as a intake which brings cool air to my S1283 fan and then pushes the hot air into the PSU outtake. It reduced core temps by 3c.

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing pics/results of the H50 too.


----------



## Ocnewb

I can't cut the plexiglass now because there is a local guy looking to buy my comp







. I will test the H50 then i will give the comp to him (if he still want to buy it by friday when the H50 arrives). If he not going to take it, then i will cut the side panel and re-paint the case to white color outside then black inside







.


----------



## alkemyst

_
- Clock Speed - *3616.5*
- Bus xMulti - *200.9 x18*
- RAM Speed - *1333Mhz*
- Vcore - *1.5v*
- HT Link - *2009.1*
- Motherboard - *Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-UD4P*
- Chipset - *790FX*
- CPU Cooling - *TRUE + L1A*_

- *CPU-Z Validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=651340


----------



## PKV

Please add me to the list of unlocked 720's. I have run prime 95 for a few hours and a few runs of intel burn test to insure stability. CPU-Z validation is in my sig. I am at 3.4 stable with 1.425 v to the cpu core. I noticed the recent discussion on hwmonitor and I had a question about the three temps 0 1 and 2. It is my understanding that 0 is the temp in the pc, 1 is the temp of the cpu same as the temp in the bios for cpu , and 2 is the northbridge temp. When I was running my cpu as a tri 3.5 and 1.425 v cpu I was seeing an idle temp reading of cores at 33c but temp 1 was 39c. With the 4th core unlocked and running at 3.4 and 1.425 v cpu I now idle at 37c in temp 1. If the same ratio holds as with the tri then cores should be 31c. I have no way of getting a temp for the cores of an unlocked 720be but has any one had a similar experience and how close to accurate is that ratio. It seems a little odd that 4 cores might actually run a tad cooler. All of my games run beautifully and have no crashing issues in stressful games crysis warhead, GTA4, l4d etc. I would like to leave this as my 24/7 and not overclock any further.I have not gone above 50c temp 1 in any of my stress and stability tests. Am I safe to think those temps are fairly accurate. Oh and did I mention this chip was batch 0910. Thanks again for all the info this site is amazing.


----------



## Buster

I am running my phenom II X3 720BE @ 3.6GHz 1.52v with NB @ 2400MHz 1.425v. My max cpu temp is 61C and max core temp is 48C according to hwmonitor. Is this safe or should I lower my clock?


----------



## Ocnewb

61C is too high considering the max temp for AMD is 63C. You should get it down or reseat your Dark Knight or lower the clock down.


----------



## Buster

I thought the max temp for amd phenom II X3 720 is 73C?
http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f10=False&f11=
BTW, the max cpu temp is when I am running prime95 for 10hrs+. Most of the time during the prime95 stressing it is on 58C.


----------



## Ocnewb

Most of people here don't let their temp above 55C i think. The cooler the better so i think you should get it down, it's just my imo. By the way, your Dark Knight can't be worse than my old S1283, i had my idle temp around 36C and max 52-53C with push/pull mod. Considering i'm in az with very hot ambient, my AC only keeps temp @ 75-80F. What kind of thermal paste are u using?


----------



## Buster

I am using the thermal paste that came with it. My Dark Knight is stock.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
I am running my phenom II X3 720BE @ 3.6GHz 1.52v with NB @ 2400MHz 1.425v. My max cpu temp is 61C and max core temp is 48C according to hwmonitor. Is this safe or should I lower my clock?

Interesting, you've got the same thing I do where the CPU temp is much higher than the cores. In another thread I was told to pay attention to the cores because it appears my CPU sensor is faulty. This definitely makes sense because the CPU sensor is right below the metal cover where you put thermal grease so it's pretty much the closest thing to the heatsink on the CPU. This should make it cooler than the core temps yet for me it's 20c+.

I actually just got done testing this theory. My full load temp on the CPU sensor was 63c with stock S1283 fan. I put in a Thermaltake 90cfm 120mm fan and on full load guess what? The CPU sensor still maxed out at 63c. There was so much air from the new fan that my NB, SB, and ambient case temps dropped by 4c and my core temp dropped 8c. I'm now sure my CPU sensor is faulty and you may be the same there considering your core temp is only 48c.


----------



## Buster

I guess so.


----------



## Ocnewb

I would recommend using Everest ultimate to read your temp as it's quite correct. Because i unlocked my 720BE to x4, the core temp aren't available to read anymore. However i'm sure the everest read the CPU temp correctly because i checked it with my mobo temp monitor. They're exact the same, mobo would always has the correct temp than anything else.


----------



## Buster

I have also checked the easytune6 cpu temp with hwmonitor and found them to be identical so I am positive that hwmonitor is reporting the right temp.


----------



## sgr215

Everest and HWMonitor both report same temp for me on both CPU and Core temps. My mobo also reports the same temp for CPU. My CPU sensors got to be calibrated incorrectly or something.


----------



## Ocnewb

Well just my 2c that i think you should lower you temp and you should re-seat ur heatsink or something because u run way too hot compare to my 720BE unlocked x4 @ 3.6 max only @ 52C that was with S1283. Anyway, it's your chip so it's up to you.


----------



## PKV

I have built a couple of pcs using these chips with asus and gigabyte boards. Everest cpu and HWmonitor temp 1 report the same thing as the bios cpu temp.
However core temps with any software invariably are reported lower. I was hoping to get some feedback if that was the consensus. My temps are not that high for HWmonitor cpu temp 1, 37c idle and 46c load, but it would make me feel a little more comfortable that the cores were not that high especially on a quad seeing as I can not read them.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PKV* 
I have built a couple of pcs using these chips with asus and gigabyte boards. Everest cpu and HWmonitor temp 1 report the same thing as the bios cpu temp.
However core temps with any software invariably are reported lower. I was hoping to get some feedback if that was the consensus. My temps are not that high for HWmonitor cpu temp 1, 37c idle and 46c load, but it would make me feel a little more comfortable that the cores were not that high especially on a quad seeing as I can not read them.

This was explained yesterday by Elito. CPU temp and Core temp are two different things. CPU temp is the temp of the die itself and Core temp is the temp of the real core's inside the die. This is why there are differences.


----------



## PKV

Thank You, I understand. So if functioning as normal, cores should be lower than cpu in temp. I have seen some posts where they are running neck and neck and sometimes cores are higher. That would be a malfunctioning sensor on the chip is that right. If I want to maintain the longevity of my chip, should cpu temp be the primary temp I watch, assuming cores are supposed to be lower?


----------



## PKV

- Clock Speed - 3415.6
- Bus x Multi - 200.91 x 17
- RAM Speed - 803.6Mhz
- Vcore - 1.424
- HT Link - 2009.14
- NB Speed - 2009.14
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-UD5P
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
- Number of Core's - 4


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PKV*


Thank You, I understand. So if functioning as normal, cores should be lower than cpu in temp. I have seen some posts where they are running neck and neck and sometimes cores are higher. That would be a malfunctioning sensor on the chip is that right. If I want to maintain the longevity of my chip, should cpu temp be the primary temp I watch, assuming cores are supposed to be lower?


The temp sensors can be off by 7'c. I monitor my core temp and use it as my main temp.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


The temp sensors can be off by 7'c. I monitor my core temp and use it as my main temp.


where did you get these 7Â° from?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


where did you get these 7Â° from?


If i'm honest, i cant remember. I'm fairly sure it was something toms hardware published though.


----------



## st0ner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PKV* 
I have built a couple of pcs using these chips with asus and gigabyte boards. Everest cpu and HWmonitor temp 1 report the same thing as the bios cpu temp.
However core temps with any software invariably are reported lower. I was hoping to get some feedback if that was the consensus. My temps are not that high for HWmonitor cpu temp 1, 37c idle and 46c load, but it would make me feel a little more comfortable that the cores were not that high especially on a quad seeing as I can not read them.

Thats what i was trying to point out, and now there's this:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu...5_5.html#sect0
Read down the page to see where they talk about the alleged fix in the temp sensors, and check out those core temps now

Last night i was testing the temps again, and with the ac set to 69 it was running fairly often. My lowest idle temp was 14c core/30c cpu(tmpin1) and load temps were 38c core/53c cpu at 3.625 1.425v


----------



## Ocnewb

Ur temps seem to be right St0ner, my old S1283 gave me similar temps @3.6 like urs.


----------



## st0ner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PKV*


I have seen some posts where they are running neck and neck and sometimes cores are higher. That would be a malfunctioning sensor on the chip is that right. If I want to maintain the longevity of my chip, should cpu temp be the primary temp I watch, assuming cores are supposed to be lower?


I would watch the cpu temp, seeing how intel chips follow the trend that the core temps are usually higher than cpu temps, and with it being so far from accurate, i wouldnt trust it. Cores generate the heat, then heat is wicked away from the heatspreader. I'm assuming that by having the max safe temp as something other than the cores, that maybe there is something else in the chip that is more vulnerable to heat, possibly the IMC. Then again everything is on one die, but 14c idle? 14 degrees Celsius = 57.2 degrees Fahrenheit....more than 10 degrees below ambient temp which was 69-70.


----------



## Gryphyn

My CPU temp tends to be about 8C above the core temps. Under 100% at stock, by CPU temp would be 39C, core temp would be 31C. The additional sensor I have on the top of the copper block of my Tuniq Tower reads 33C.

I've been tweaking things a lot lately. I've never found my max stable 3 core clock, but the sweet spot seemed to be somewhere between 3.6 and 3.7 Ghz. I downloaded the latest F3 bios from Gigabyte and with ACC set to Auto unlocked my 4th core just fine. Booted into windows (Using Win 7 now as I managed to hose my XP partition while fiddling with the NB last week) and ran a Prime 95 Blend test for about 12 hrs without problem at stock clocks and voltage.

Last night I upped the multiplier to 16x and upped the volts to 1.375 and ran Everest's stability tester for about 8 hrs without incident. This morning I bumped the multiplier to 17x and the volts to 1.4 and have Everest cranking on it. Cpu temp with 4 cores is 44C. No core temps, of course.

Contrary to many folks who have had problems with OCZ memory on Gigabyte boards, mine has been running great. Bought Reaper 1800, have it at 1.9v, 1600, 7-6-6-24-1T without issues. I hope to tighten that up just a bit further in the future.

So, right now:

- Clock Speed - 3415.6
- Bus x Multi - 200.91 x 17
- RAM Speed - 803.6Mhz
- Vcore - 1.4
- HT Link - 2009.14
- NB Speed - 2009.14
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
- Chipset - 790FXT
- CPU Cooling - Tuniq Tower 120
- Number of Core's - 4
- CPU Temp 44C @ 100% Load
- Ambient approx. 29C


----------



## sgr215

Ugh, so apparently people were wrong or I just misunderstood in my thread asking if I had a faulty CPU sensor. It seemed to be the general consensus was the CPU should be cooler than the core temp. The thing is my CPU sensor continues to give me absurd temps even after reseating the S1283, reapplying AS5 and replacing the stock fan for a 90CFM one. The CPU temp didn't even change doing all this and I still get a 20c difference from core and CPU temp during load @ STOCK settings. After doing all this I still believe my CPU censor is grossly mis-calibrated because it wouldn't make any sense for it to:

1. Not drop in temp after adding 90CFM fan. This fan blows so much air that excess air cools down all other temps. (NB, SB, RAM, and core all dropped)

2. 20c difference on full load even at stock voltage/clock with a room temp of 16c! (CPU 58c, CORE 38c)

My mobo also has "hardware thermal control" where it's supposed to undervolt/underclock the CPU if it gets too hot. I let the "CPU" sensor get to 65c during OC'ing and yet it never kicked in and I got no beeps too. Wish I had one of those thermometer guns right now.


----------



## Gryphyn

I'm not an expert by far, but it seems like you might have a faulty temp sensor to me.

I had a hard time at first figuring out the temps because I expected the CPU temp to be less than the core temp too, because I was thinking of it like a Tjunction. In reality, I think the CPU temp is down on the motherboard, and not in direct contact with the cooling surface, which is why it is a bit hotter than the cores. Tjunction on intel chips though, is (as far as I know) in contact with the cooling surface, which is why it is slightly cooler than the cores.

I need to figure out why my System isn't displaying..thought I put that stuff in there a while back.
Got it.


----------



## PKV

Thanks for that article by XbitLabs st0ner http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu...5_5.html#sect0 that really cleared things up about something I suspected for a long time with AMD chips as far back as the Brisbanes. The very first 720BE that I played with Ocing turned into a paper weight, and I am sure now that I was too focused on cores and thought I was safe just not getting too crazy overvolting. At least the 965BE's are fixed because I am looking at building a new pc with an asus crosshair III hopefully soon.


----------



## Gryphyn

So do you think when computers are reading 30C core temp at idle, it's actually 50C?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


So do you think when computers are reading 30C core temp at idle, it's actually 50C?


Lets just say if my cpu was running 20'c hotter than i fought it was, i would have noticed. 10'c maybe but not 20.


----------



## Spooooon!!!




----------



## sgr215

I just read that article about the 965 being fixed. I'm back to being paranoid, so apparently the CPU sensor should be correct and the core isn't which means I have a major temp issue. I don't get it, I've tried everything to get the CPU sensor lower and nothing works. I've checked the heatsink nearly a dozen times and it's fine. When I applied AS5 I spread it lightly over the CPU then put two small dabs of it between the heat pipes. The 90CFM dramatically reduced core temps and yet CPU temp remains outrageously high. I'm not confident enough to lap the CPU just yet though.

I'm starting to debate selling my 720 and saving up for a 965 with the new sensor.


----------



## PKV

Have you considered this may be a mobo issue. Do you have an older or another am2+ processor to test with. Drop it in with a amd heatsink to be quick. See what you get for all your temp readings. I believe you stated previously that the thermal protection of the board did not work. If you have already tried then never mind. But if you can test with another cpu to verify, maybe you can RMA the board? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gryphyn

Yeah, I'm calling Motherboard on that, not your chip.

I can't believe mine is 20C off either, because like I said I have a thermo sensor just on top of my copper block and it reads usually about 3C above what the coretemp would read, and about 5-6C below the CPU temp. So I'm using my CPU temp as my upper bound and thinking it is safe.

Everest stability ran 10.5 hrs without a hiccup at 4x3.4 1.4v. Ran 20 iterations of Intel Burn test, passed. 45-47ish Gigaflops. Max CPU temp was 51C, and I only have my cooler fan on 50%.

Guess it's time to bump it to 3.5 Ghz.


----------



## sgr215

PKV, good idea and I think I figured out whats wrong thanks to you! I was actually able to rule out the mobo but it turns out it's most likely my heatsink. I put in a X2 5600 with the S1283 and temps were still high; they actually matched my 720 in that the core temps were fine yet the CPU temp was 60c+. I no longer have my stock AMD heatsink but I went over an old post of mine when I had the 5600 in this PC with the stock heatsink and my temps were perfect back then. So now it's actually pointing towards the S1283 being the problem. I've reseated it six times though. I've checked it and it's definitely over the CPU right. I checked the AS5 and it's not clumping up in certain areas. The one thing I noticed is due to the S1283 clipping in like a normal AMD heatsink instead of being bolted in it definitely feels like it has a little give to it. I really don't feel like removing the mobo but that's probably the next best thing to verify if that "give" is actually causing a gap between the heatsink/cpu. It's definitely looking like the clip design of the S1283 is making it so it's not secured tight enough though. If that is the case I'll have to figure out a better way to attach it or maybe just buy a different heatsink that's bolted in. +rep


----------



## Ocnewb

I did tell you that the CPU should be the correct one right? By the way, i did have the issue with the S1283 clip couldnt really tight down so i did come up with a wild mod and it worked great. What i did is i put a small enough piece of paper towel fold 2-3 times at where you suppose to put the clip on then put the clip on the paper towel and clip it down. It would help the clip to tight down the S1283 really well (good contact with the CPU), and i don't think the paper towel would affect the performance of the S1283 but it gives a really good tight down.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*









I did tell you that the CPU should be the correct one right? By the way, i did have the issue with the S1283 clip couldnt really tight down so i did come up with a wild mod and it worked great. What i did is i put a small enough piece of paper towel fold 2-3 times at where you suppose to put the clip on then put the clip on the paper towel and clip it down. It would help the clip to tight down the S1283 really well (good contact with the CPU), and i don't think the paper towel would affect the performance of the S1283 but it gives a really good tight down.


Hah yep, should have trusted my Phenom II. After switching out CPU's and all that I'm too annoyed to rip out my mobo tonight. I'm going to check it out tomorrow and if that's the problem I'll give your mod a try. When I clip the heatsink on there's only a small amount of pressure so it's definitely looking like that's going to be the problem... I hope.


----------



## Ocnewb

My mod works great with my S1283. You don't need to push the paper towel down the 2 thin tunnels first. The paper can sit on top, and the clip when tighten down will push the paper into the 2 thin tunnels. Adjusting if too tight or too loose.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocnewb* 
My mod works great with my S1283. You don't need to push the paper towel down the 2 thin tunnels first. The paper can sit on top, and the clip when tighten down will push the paper into the 2 thin tunnels. Adjusting if too tight or too loose.

Its Saturday here, has your H50 come yet?


----------



## Ocnewb

Not yet, it's 1.42am friday atm







. It will come around 11pm i think as FedeX always delivery that hour.


----------



## Eur0-5isu

I tried unlockin 4th core from my 720be but it wont work. I turned ACC to auto and booted to windows but when I check from CPUZ it says I have just three cores. So anything other I could try to unlock it or is it just that my chip has only 3 functional cores?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


Not yet, it's 1.42am friday atm







. It will come around 11pm i think as FedeX always delivery that hour.


Sweet, you got a camera right?

Also can i ask were you bought it?


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eur0-5isu*


I tried unlockin 4th core from my 720be but it wont work. I turned ACC to auto and booted to windows but when I check from CPUZ it says I have just three cores. So anything other I could try to unlock it or is it just that my chip has only 3 functional cores?










as far as i know, you need a board with 790 chipset and 750 southbridge, yours has only the 780 chipset and 710 southbridge, so i dont think the cpu is the problem.


----------



## Spooooon!!!

mine unlocks and I even validated it w/ 4 cores and could play some games, but as as soon as I hit the stability tests bam BSOD


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eur0-5isu*


I tried unlockin 4th core from my 720be but it wont work. I turned ACC to auto and booted to windows but when I check from CPUZ it says I have just three cores. So anything other I could try to unlock it or is it just that my chip has only 3 functional cores?










when enabling ACC (make sure its Hybrid mode) it doesent always unlock the 4th core. i usually have to power down and then boot again to enable the core. you should also be able to see X4 20 on the boot screen and not x3 720.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!*


mine unlocks and I even validated it w/ 4 cores and could play some games, but as as soon as I hit the stability tests bam BSOD










i had the exact same thing when i first unlocked it, i thought its defective and disabled it again. some weeks later i tried again and somehow it didnt crash anymore but i run it with higher NB/ram voltage. the strange thing is that about a week later i tried the exact same settings that gave me an instant BSOD before and it worked perfect:O

im not completely sure anymore what i did, i could have updated the bios but i definitely set the CPU-NB-VID to +0.100 and the ram a bit higher. 
maybe some of these cores need to be "baked" so fix them  similar to the oven mod...


----------



## Spooooon!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i had the exact same thing when i first unlocked it, i thought its defective and disabled it again. some weeks later i tried again and somehow it didnt crash anymore but i run it with higher NB/ram voltage. the strange thing is that about a week later i tried the exact same settings that gave me an instant BSOD before and it worked perfect:O

im not completely sure anymore what i did, i could have updated the bios but i definitely set the CPU-NB-VID to +0.100 and the ram a bit higher. 
maybe some of these cores need to be "baked" so fix them  similar to the oven mod...


come to think of it, it did seem more stable with more NB voltage... how much would you say is the recommended safe limit to what I can apply?


----------



## Gryphyn

3.5 Ghz, bumped the voltage to 1.425 vcore just for kicks. Intel Burn Test passed 20 passes of standard. I can definitely tell I'm getting near the limit for day to day use, as I'm starting to generate a lot more heat with the speed and voltage. Max temps on the IBT were 50C, but I turned my cooling up to about 75%, just on the threshold of too loud.

Going to run Prime95 Blend all day today while I'm at work.


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:



Also can i ask were you bought it?


I will take the pics by my nokia fone, my gf went on vacation and took the camera with her but i'm sure the nokia will do fine. I got the H50 from Zipzoomfly, it's $53 after $15 rebate and $18 bing cask back. It was $5 cheaper when i bought it, ZZF increased the price now but still it would be $57 after all the Cash back n rebate.


----------



## ridn3y

hey guys, got something today from the mail man


----------



## Bartmasta

woah nice

what is it? a WC kit? box looks to big to be a seperate part


----------



## Ocnewb

one heck of a Radiator.


----------



## Ocnewb

4 FANS??


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


woah nice

what is it? a WC kit? box looks to big to be a seperate part


it's just a radiator and yes it is really big!


----------



## Ocnewb

I think it could either do 3 120mms or 4 80mms i guess.


----------



## Ocnewb

Congrats on your Monsta Radiator







!!!


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


4 FANS??










hehe nope it's not, 3 x 140mm, it is really thick, i'm not sure if it is going to tip my case backwards when it would be full of water


----------



## Ocnewb

This piece is like $299 or something right?







expensiveee..


----------



## ridn3y

price was $249 at sidewinders (not including shipping) so yes it is really expensive


----------



## ridn3y

here's another one, an xspc dual bay res


----------



## PKV

At your nearest convenience could you please add me to the unlocked 720,s rank. CPU-Z is in my sig. Much Thanks.

By the way ridn3y you will post some picks when you finish that Monsta build yes. What type of pump will you be using?


----------



## vinzend

finally i got the unlock able one!



and 3dmark06


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PKV* 
At your nearest convenience could you please add me to the unlocked 720,s rank. CPU-Z is in my sig. Much Thanks.

By the way ridn3y you will post some picks when you finish that Monsta build yes. What type of pump will you be using?

I will add you once you fill this in.

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation


----------



## PKV

Here you go, Thanks again.

- Clock Speed - 3415.6
- Bus x Multi - 200.91 x 17
- RAM Speed - 803.6 Mhz
- Vcore - 1.424
- HT Link - 2009.14
- NB Speed - 2009.14
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-UD5P
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
- Number of Cores - 4


----------



## vinzend

Format:

- Clock Speed : 3.94 Ghz
- Bus xMulti : 202 x19.5
- RAM Speed : 808 Mhz 7-7-7-24
- Vcore : 1.488v
- HT Link : 2 Ghz
- NB Speed : 2.22 Ghz
- Motherboard : GA-MA770T-UD3P
- Chipset : 770
- CPU Cooling : Scythe Mugen 2
- Number of Core's : 4
- Cpuz Validation :


----------



## flow.of.soul

Hi, I registered for these forums since I just built my first PC and I'm currently trying to get the best overclock possible out of my X3 720.

Currently I am running three cores at 3.4GHz (by changing the multiplier to 17x) with a vcore of 1.408, and everything else is at the factory settings. When its loaded the cpu is 50c hot, and the clock speed seems a little low to be that hot when loaded. I am currently using a 790GX motherboard chip set and a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 cooler. I took the temperature of the room that the CPU is in and its currently around 29 degrees Celsius. Could that we what is stopping me from running the CPU any higher? I was able to run the processor at 3.6GHz at 1.5 vcore but my processor got past 55c so I stopped it.

Also, does anybody know how hot the mobo should be when loaded for the 790x chipset? After running about an hour of prime 95 I get the mobo temps 45, 70, and 54 according HW Monitor.


----------



## Ocnewb

29C room temp is kind of warm like my room is around 30C too... 50C is not bad but if you wanted to go higher you would need to get your temp lower. Maybe add some fan and use better Tim.. I would advice you to change the factory fan on your S1283 with a better one like the Cooler Master R4 ( it dropped me 2-3C ) then put another fan on the other side of the heatsink after you mount it. You can use the zip tie to tie it, a push/pull mod would lower your current temp 3-4C. Remember: change the tim and the xiggy fan then add another one. My mobo 770's temp was @ 40 after 8hrs of prime95.

Anyway, i'm going offline now. Time to install the new cooler







.


----------



## sgr215

I took out my mobo today and removed the S1283. With the mobo removed I definitely got a better look at the placement of the CPU/heatsink and noticed something odd, regardless of how I place the heatsink it leaves about 1mm of the CPU bare on either side. I quadruple checked the alignment of it and the S1283's base is definitely 1mm or so smaller than the CPU. (and yes, I'm talking about the surface you put TIM on and not the green PCB board underneath) I could place the heatsink directly in the middle but that would result in the CPU being bare by about .5MM on each end. Is it supposed to be like this?

*Update:* It's finally solved! It turned out it was me using TIM improperly for a HDT cooler and just being lazy. There's a sticker on S1283's that leave a residue and I got lazy about cleaning all of it up so it formed a sticky, nasty looking mixture which acted as insulation. My load temps dropped 18c after fixing this from 61c load to 43c.


----------



## Spooooon!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!*












quoting to be added, forgot to fill out the form









- Clock Speed - 3.8161.1ghz
- Bus xMulti - 212x18
- RAM Speed - 706.7mhz
- Vcore - 1.488
- HT Link - 2120.0mhz
- NB Speed - 2120.0mhz
- Motherboard - GA-MA770T-UD3P
- Chipset - 770
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Ninja Mini (80mm)
- Number of Core's - 3
- Cpuz Validation - 
_______________


----------



## Ocnewb

I only have 1 word for the H50: Wonderful despite many people doesn't like it as it isn't really a true water cooling. My idle temp dropped 3C from the S1283, and load temp dropped almost 6C. I will post some pics and more details soon. I have to eat now







.


----------



## Gryphyn

Cores 0, 1, and 3 failed Prime95 blend within 4 hrs. Core 2 was happily crunching away after 10 hrs.

Bumped voltage to 1.45, will test some more.


----------



## Ocnewb

Unfortunately i couldn't find my MX-2 so i had to go with the pre-applied TIM on my H50. However the temp are still lower than the old Xiggy S1283. I'm using Push/Pull with my H50, 2 fans are the Corsair + CM R4.
Here are the temps for x4 @ 3.6 1.42V after few hrs of prime95:
S1283:
Ambient 30C
Idle: 37-38C
Max: 53C (peaked 54-55C).
H50:
Ambient 30C
Idle: 34-35C
Max: 48C (peak 49C).

Overall i'm very happy with the H50 atm. If you're using the Smilodon case, you won't be able to use the 2 side fans because the push/pull mod is too big. I had to mount my top side fan outside as an exhaust fan.


----------



## PKV

By the looks of your photos the H50 is pulling air into your case. Have your case temps changed at all how is that working out overall. Is the fan that came installed on the unit removable and replaceable. Just curious, did you look at the Coolit domino. I am trying to decide between one of these for my rig. The Corsair just looks like its built better.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PKV*


By the looks of your photos the H50 is pulling air into your case. Have your case temps changed at all how is that working out overall. Is the fan that came installed on the unit removable and replaceable. Just curious, did you look at the Coolit domino. I am trying to decide between one of these for my rig. The Corsair just looks like its built better.


I advise you read this (LINK) Review, it compares the two in quite a few areas, forget the AMD temps though, they are just rubbish, the case they were using was getting upto 45'c.

I would think that adding new thermal paste would further improve temp 3-4'c.

The H50 does cool better than the Domino and is the domino is more expensive.

Im VERY tempted to get one now.

@Ocnewb, It looked like one of the pipe's were kinked in one of the photo's, you got to watch out for that.


----------



## Ocnewb

Yea i'm trying the Corsair recommended setup as pulling air in to see how it goes. My case temp isn't change, mobo temp is still around 32-33C, HDD around 29C. Yea so i don't see the case temp change anything. I have my top PSU and the side fan exhaust hot air out, the side fan just next to the CM R4 but it mounted outside so you don't see it in the pictures. 
I don't think the CoolIT Domino is as good as the H50 as i read many reviews from other sites. The fan comes with it can be replaceable.


----------



## Ocnewb

By the way, the angle made it look like it were kinked but it weren't







.


----------



## darklord27

ok, i got my zerotherm nv120 cooler, but i think temps are not that, what they should be.... im currentlly running 3.4ghz @ 1.4v (unlocked 4th core). ambient temp is 23C and i get 56c under full load... i think thats very much.... its still 7C lower than than the temps with the AC freezer64 pro, but i think, i did something wrong, i reseated the cooler 3 times, tried each time a bit more/less thermal paste, at the moment i could lower temps by 1C with taking less thermal paste...

there are some other things, that may affect the high temps... is only got 1 80mm case fan, that blows air into the case and another 120mm fan, that blows the heat from the cpu cooler out of the case... so it could be, that theres not that much air flow...

what about the defect temp sensors of the phenom II? i didnt get it, what they fixed with the X4 965...

would be nice if someone can help me...
thanks


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


Unfortunately i couldn't find my MX-2 so i had to go with the pre-applied TIM on my H50. However the temp are still lower than the old Xiggy S1283. I'm using Push/Pull with my H50, 2 fans are the Corsair + CM R4.
Here are the temps for x4 @ 3.6 1.42V after few hrs of prime95:
S1283:
Ambient 30C
Idle: 37-38C
Max: 53C (peaked 54-55C).
H50:
Ambient 30C
Idle: 34-35C
Max: 48C (peak 49C).

Overall i'm very happy with the H50 atm. If you're using the Smilodon case, you won't be able to use the 2 side fans because the push/pull mod is too big. I had to mount my top side fan outside as an exhaust fan.










nice temperatures and interesting h2o product








ouch at the last picture







make sure the tubes are not bent to much, otherwise you will reduce the water flow which is very bad and you might get some leaks if the water pressure gets to high


----------



## sgr215

After finally figuring out what was up with my heatsink I'm able to get 3.62 and still stay under 50c. I could probably get a higher OC but I'm good for now.

- Clock Speed : 3.62 Ghz
- Bus xMulti : 201.4 x18
- RAM Speed : 1074 Mhz 5-5-5-15
- Vcore : 1.52v
- HT Link : 2013.6 Ghz
- NB Speed : 2416 Ghz
- Motherboard : GA-MA770-UD3
- Chipset : 770
- CPU Cooling : Xigmatek S1283
- Number of Core's : 3
- Cpuz Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=656325


----------



## Ocnewb

The tubes are fine







just the angle made it look like it bent. I checked it several times, the H50 is awesome in my build, may vary with difference setups tho.


----------



## Ocnewb

Ur temps seem to be right Darklord27. Your CPU cooler is not that good compare to other ones such as True, Megahalems, Dark Knight, etc... Try to use just a small amount of thermal paste and spread it a thin layer on the CPU, too much TIM would result in high temps. And your case looks like to have a poor airflow, is there any way to add more fan into your case?


----------



## kromar

:swearing: my mainboard is gone... screwdriver fell in and ripped of one of the 1mm condis























so i need a new am2+ board and it looks like the local store doesent have the same board anymore... they only have the Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P from gigabyte for ddr2 ram but they got a lot of asus boards. someone has expirience with a Asus M3A79-T Deluxe or Asus M4A79 Deluxe?
or any other suggestions for a new board?
heres the link from the local store http://digitec.ch


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocnewb* 
Ur temps seem to be right Darklord27. Your CPU cooler is not that good compare to other ones such as True, Megahalems, Dark Knight, etc... Try to use just a small amount of thermal paste and spread it a thin layer on the CPU, too much TIM would result in high temps. And your case looks like to have a poor airflow, is there any way to add more fan into your case?

thanks, i read much about this cooler before i bought it and it should have a similar performance to the dark knight...the megahalem and the true were too expensive.
and in my case, theres only the possibility for another 80mm case fan on the side, but that would not help that much....


----------



## vinzend

wondering when i can be on the list..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


:swearing: my mainboard is gone... screwdriver fell in and ripped of one of the 1mm condis























so i need a new am2+ board and it looks like the local store doesent have the same board anymore... they only have the Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P from gigabyte for ddr2 ram but they got a lot of asus boards. someone has expirience with a Asus M3A79-T Deluxe or Asus M4A79 Deluxe? 
or any other suggestions for a new board? 
heres the link from the local store http://digitec.ch


Last year i went though 5 Asus motherboards in one build. I WAS a bit of an Asus Fanboy but they letme down too many times. Gigabytes the way. I had a Abit AX78 for alittle while (2 days) last year too, that was nice with an orange PCB.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
wondering when i can be on the list..









I normally give it a while then do like 10 at a time. Nice time im free, i will get on it.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I normally give it a while then do like 10 at a time. Nice time im free, i will get on it.

thanks..


----------



## lexxa

- Clock Speed - 3415.51
- Bus xMulti - 200.91 x17
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.34v
- HT Link -
- Motherboard - GIGABYTE MA-790X-DS4
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - NOCTUA NH-U12P iddle 28C-load 39C

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=656655


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Last year i went though 5 Asus motherboards in one build. I WAS a bit of an Asus Fanboy but they letme down too many times. Gigabytes the way. I had a Abit AX78 for alittle while (2 days) last year too, that was nice with an orange PCB.

so there is one gigabite board (GA-MA790*XT*-UD4P) which would be nice but its am3 and i would need ddr3 ram. i see there are rams from 1.3-1.9v, and all the i7 are at 1.65v. are there any vdimm restrictions for phenom processors?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

this CPU is awesome, but i can't get passed 3.609Ghz if it's life depended on it, my question is...should i just keep pumping in voltage or move to liquid cooling in order to get to like 3.8ish without really bumping up the voltage, im at 1.504v idle and 1.488 load plus at 34C idle and 46 load, but a heat wave hit my cottage here and im at 38C idle and 48-50C load. Plus with my setup and hopefully my lil pop star at 3.8 would i be bottlenecking for 3 way SLI later on? like 3 GTX 260's perhaps? (just as an example)


----------



## Spooooon!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


so there is one gigabite board (GA-MA790*XT*-UD4P) which would be nice but its am3 and i would need ddr3 ram. i see there are rams from 1.3-1.9v, and all the i7 are at 1.65v. are there any vdimm restrictions for phenom processors?


not that I am aware of, you can run it from 1.3 to 2.0 and beyond I think and anywhere in between


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!*


not that I am aware of, you can run it from 1.3 to 2.0 and beyond I think and anywhere in between


thanks for the info








just saw http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...um_amd_edition which looks like a nice combo for the board... gona check my budget to see if its gona be ddr3


----------



## vinzend

r u gonna buy a board? buy msi790fx-gd70.. nice 1..


----------



## sgr215

After fixing my issue with the heatsink I'm loving the S1283. Before I fixed it I couldn't get 3.62ghz stable without giving it 1.52v. Now I'm rock solid at that speed at only 1.488v with max temps of 42c core, 47c CPU.









So far I've gone a hour with Prime95 running at 3.82ghz with 1.536v and temps are still fine with cpu peaking at 50c, core 44c.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 
After fixing my issue with the heatsink I'm loving the S1283. Before I fixed it I couldn't get 3.62ghz stable without giving it 1.52v. Now I'm rock solid at that speed at only 1.488v with max temps of 42c core, 47c CPU.









So far I've gone a hour with Prime95 running at 3.82ghz with 1.536v and temps are still fine with cpu peaking at 50c, core 44c.

wow 1.488v for 3.6ghz is crazy.. 1.488v can run 3.8ghz on mine..
3.6ghz for only 1.39v..

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...r-club-41.html


----------



## Ocnewb

So did you use the paper towel to tight ur S1283 or you did something esle?


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


So did you use the paper towel to tight ur S1283 or you did something esle?


It actually ended up being tight enough on the mobo but when I ripped off the sticker of my S1283 it left a clear sticky residue behind. I didn't properly clean it with ISO alcohol so it mixed with my TIM and ended up melting and acting as insulation. Temps went from 61c to 43c full load after cleaning it properly.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


wow 1.488v for 3.6ghz is crazy.. 1.488v can run 3.8ghz on mine..
3.6ghz for only 1.39v..


You can't really compare chips when OC'ing though; especially for voltage. Some people are lucky enough to do 1.48v @ 3.9ghz+


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgr215*


It actually ended up being tight enough on the mobo but when I ripped off the sticker of my S1283 it left a clear sticky residue behind. I didn't properly clean it with ISO alcohol so it mixed with my TIM and ended up melting and acting as insulation. Temps went from 61c to 43c full load after cleaning it properly.









You can't really compare chips when OC'ing though; especially for voltage. Some people are lucky enough to do 1.48v @ 3.9ghz+










yea true.. but still to think that 1.48v for 3.6ghz is too high for me..
did u play with fsb speed? or multiplier only?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


r u gonna buy a board? buy msi790fx-gd70.. nice 1..


MSI, Yuck.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


so there is one gigabite board (GA-MA790*XT*-UD4P) which would be nice but its am3 and i would need ddr3 ram. i see there are rams from 1.3-1.9v, and all the i7 are at 1.65v. are there any vdimm restrictions for phenom processors?


Before i got this board, if i had needed a new Ram kit to i would have gone for that board with that memory. I built a rig for my grandad with a Phenom II 810 and 8GB of OCZ 1066. Before i put then in his rig i had a little play. That stuffs good, it Overclocked FAR better than the 2gb of Corsair XMS2 i had before. i remember doing almost 1300 with them with a +0.2v increase. That was also with my Asus board.


----------



## Cropythy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


wow 1.488v for 3.6ghz is crazy.. 1.488v can run 3.8ghz on mine..
3.6ghz for only 1.39v..

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...r-club-41.html


Each chip is different...for instance mine needs 1.488 to do 3.4, and don't tell me that is too high because unlike me you have not spent 2 and a half months with my rig trying to tweak just about anything to get a higher clock at lower vcore


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


MSI, Yuck.










i understand Will, almost everyone doesn't like msi, but for those who had that msi board (790fx-gd70) they are quite happy with what they got, high clocks and extreme stability


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
MSI, Yuck.









hehe thought that too.. but after seeing gd70 performance, i changed my mind..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


i understand Will, almost everyone doesn't like msi, but for those who had that msi board (790fx-gd70) they are quite happy with what they got, high clocks and extreme stability


I have built 3 PC's with MSI boards, the last was using an DKA790GX. It was flimsy, had a poor Bios and Mosfet cooling and the site didn't work at all.

Got any *Real* facts to back up that 790fx-gd70's give higher clocks and more stability compared to other boards?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I have phenom max oc here in my sig, but my question is: will i get high clocks+stability (without v core increase) with better cooling? Is it worth the 250 for liquid cooling or should i keep this vendetta and move to the Phenom i 955 or even just wait for phenom iii?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


I have phenom max oc here in my sig, but my question is: will i get high clocks+stability (without v core increase) with better cooling? Is it worth the 250 for liquid cooling or should i keep this vendetta and move to the Phenom i 955 or even just wait for phenom iii?


Vendetta and wait. I doubt there will be a Phenom III but there might, AMD's next mainstream CPU line might be the Bulldozer core's, 6 core's and 32nm. Should be fun.


----------



## kromar

so i thought about what mainboard to buy and came to the conclusion to get a ddr3 board with new ram since the price difference from the available am2+ boards to a am3+ram isn't to much and i might upgrade cheaper in the future(if the socket doesn't change to quickly).

so here is what i ordered: http://www.digitec.ch/?wk=***S6TXnlDY&view=product
*Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
OCZ Platinum AD Edition 2x2GB Kit, DDR3-1600, [email protected]*

they don't have a delivery date for the ram so i hope it wont take to long because i am back on my p4 which runs at insane 1.7 Vcore


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Vendetta and wait. I doubt there will be a Phenom III but there might, AMD's next mainstream CPU line might be the Bulldozer core's, 6 core's and 32nm. Should be fun.

















I want 6 cores and will they be AM3 sockets? cause then im sold...AMD ftw how much for one of those puppies you think?


----------



## Gryphyn

So guys, I've been playing with this for the past week, and with an unlocked 4th core, my wall seems to be at 3.6 Ghz. I can get there with 1.5vcore, but prime95 is unstable, plus my temps are getting up near 55c at full load.

So, I'm thinking 3.5 Ghz is my sweet spot. I'm testing to see what the best voltage is, 1.45 blue screened at about 9 hrs of prime. The interesting thing is, Intel Burn test passes easily (at high level), and I thought that was supposed to mean my cpu was extremely stable. So is there somewhere else I should be looking?

I have my memory set to 1333 7-7-7-30 2T to try to keep it out of the way. I haven't played with the CPU NB VID voltage, would that have any effect?

I haven't messed with the NB yet. It seems to be very finicky with this board, so I've mostly been using the multiplier only at this point.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## PKV

Quote:

Originally posted by *Gryphyn*
So, I'm thinking 3.5 Ghz is my sweet spot. I'm testing to see what the best voltage is, 1.45 blue screened at about 9 hrs of prime. The interesting thing is, Intel Burn test passes easily (at high level), and I thought that was supposed to mean my cpu was extremely stable. So is there somewhere else I should be looking?

I have my memory set to 1333 7-7-7-30 2T to try to keep it out of the way. I haven't played with the CPU NB VID voltage, would that have any effect?

I haven't messed with the NB yet. It seems to be very finicky with this board, so I've mostly been using the multiplier only at this point
I have the ddr2 version of that gigabyte board. You are right it is a liitle finicky with voltages but not the multipliers. I believe our bios are quite similar . Try setting your memory to auto and set EPP to enabled with auto voltage. You will probably notice that it wil start showing voltage optimized. You can change v core, ht link multiplier, nb multiplier and it will still stay optimized. Try your stability tests again at 3.5 and see what happens. You can also bump the NB muliplier to 2200 without a voltage increase, your board should be 1.1v at auto voltage and you dont really need to touch HT-LINK just leave it auto which should be 2000. Leave the fsb alone for now and just use the multiplier to oc. At cpu 3.5 NB 2200 is a good balance. There are alot of people with gigabyte boards including yours on this thread, go back and read Willhemmens and Elitos posts for a lot of info on gigabyte boards and tech in general. There is a great guide to Phenom II overclocking here as well.http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=596023


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I have built 3 PC's with MSI boards, the last was using an DKA790GX. It was flimsy, had a poor Bios and Mosfet cooling and the site didn't work at all.

Got any *Real* facts to back up that 790fx-gd70's give higher clocks and more stability compared to other boards?


see who's the top on your chart (overclocking).. it's some1 who's using GD70..
but well, my personal favourite is gigabyte..


----------



## ghettogeddy

By ghettogeddy


----------



## PKV

I would like to submit my new info and new CPU-Z validation for my unlocked 720BE. I decided to try to squeeze a little more out of it this weekend without raising the vcore, and lo and behold she is stable at 3515.9 and 1.424 vcore. Ran prime 95 for about 10 hours, Intel burn test 5 times and played some system stressing games and she is stable for my purposes. Until I get some water cooling in here I am not going to push it any further. Please add my new specs to the unlocked 4th core rank chart. Thanks.

- Clock Speed - 3515.9
- Bus x Multi - 200.91 x 17.5
- RAM Speed - 803.6
- Vcore - 1.424
- HT Link - 2009.11
- NB Speed - 2210.1
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-UD5P
- Chipset - 790FX
- CPU Cooling - Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
- Number of Cores - 4
- CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=658780


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphyn* 
So guys, I've been playing with this for the past week, and with an unlocked 4th core, my wall seems to be at 3.6 Ghz. I can get there with 1.5vcore, but prime95 is unstable, plus my temps are getting up near 55c at full load.

So, I'm thinking 3.5 Ghz is my sweet spot. I'm testing to see what the best voltage is, 1.45 blue screened at about 9 hrs of prime. The interesting thing is, Intel Burn test passes easily (at high level), and I thought that was supposed to mean my cpu was extremely stable. So is there somewhere else I should be looking?

I have my memory set to 1333 7-7-7-30 2T to try to keep it out of the way. I haven't played with the CPU NB VID voltage, would that have any effect?

I haven't messed with the NB yet. It seems to be very finicky with this board, so I've mostly been using the multiplier only at this point.

Thanks for the input.

have you cecked the p95 results.txt? there you might see at what test the BSOD appeared and find out if its a cpu or NB/ram problem. if i remember right tests under 256k would point to a cpu problem, bigger than 256k would point to a NB/RAM problem.
also if you know at what test it fails you wont need to stress it for 9hours again but test the critical area, and once you stabilized it you can do a full test again.

NB settings can effect stability, since you unlocked the 4th core there is more stress on the NB and might need more volt/speed.
you could also try to loosen your ram setting to see if that helps with stability.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


see who's the top on your chart (overclocking).. it's some1 who's using GD70..
but well, my personal favourite is gigabyte..










uh..idk where are you looking at..but youre wrong, on both lists - x3/x4, the top 4-5 spots are not with the MSI board..lol..


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
uh..idk where are you looking at..but youre wrong, on both lists - x3/x4, the top 4-5 spots are not with the MSI board..lol..

uuh remember seeing it somewhere.. thought it was here..


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys, I'm gonna sell my rig to a friend in about a month and then I'll build a new one.

I'll probably get a 720BE cause it's cheap and all (might get one of the new tri cores?) along with a Mugen 2, AM3 mobo and DDR3 1600 CL7 ram.

Maybe a dx11 card


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey guys, I'm gonna sell my rig to a friend in about a month and then I'll build a new one.

I'll probably get a 720BE cause it's cheap and all (might get one of the new tri cores?) along with a Mugen 2, AM3 mobo and DDR3 1600 CL7 ram.

Maybe a dx11 card









on your specification details, you already mentioned 720BE


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PKV*


I have the ddr2 version of that gigabyte board. You are right it is a liitle finicky with voltages but not the multipliers. I believe our bios are quite similar . Try setting your memory to auto and set EPP to enabled with auto voltage. You will probably notice that it wil start showing voltage optimized. You can change v core, ht link multiplier, nb multiplier and it will still stay optimized. Try your stability tests again at 3.5 and see what happens. You can also bump the NB muliplier to 2200 without a voltage increase, your board should be 1.1v at auto voltage and you dont really need to touch HT-LINK just leave it auto which should be 2000. Leave the fsb alone for now and just use the multiplier to oc. At cpu 3.5 NB 2200 is a good balance. There are alot of people with gigabyte boards including yours on this thread, go back and read Willhemmens and Elitos posts for a lot of info on gigabyte boards and tech in general. There is a great guide to Phenom II overclocking here as well.http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=596023


Great, thanks for the help and info.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Hey guys, I'm gonna sell my rig to a friend in about a month and then I'll build a new one.

I'll probably get a 720BE cause it's cheap and all (might get one of the new tri cores?) along with a Mugen 2, AM3 mobo and DDR3 1600 CL7 ram.

Maybe a dx11 card










Nice job on the sale. If you need any advice on new parts, you know were to ask.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hmm I might just pick out some cheaper parts actually...

I decided to see how much of a difference CPU ram and NB overclocking would do for my games and the difference is small.

So I might end up getting some cheaper RAM, or a heatsink but I dunno... Opinions?


----------



## kromar

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*   Hmm I might just pick out some cheaper parts actually...

I decided to see how much of a difference CPU ram and NB overclocking would do for my games and the difference is small.

So I might end up getting some cheaper RAM, or a heatsink but I dunno... Opinions?  
i ordered some new parts because i was careless








http://www.digitec.ch/?wk=***S6TXnlDY&view=product
Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
OCZ Platinum AD Edition 2x2GB Kit, DDR3-1600, [email protected]
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...um_amd_edition

the ram looks really nice and if you dont want to spend so much on the MB there is a UD4P with DDR3 support which isnt so expensive. the difference of the boards is the NB chipset and the PCIe slots
UD4P: 790X; 16x/8x
UD5P: 790FX; 16x/16x

btw i just watched this movie on youtube "how thermal compound spreads" and i will never ever spread it with a card or glove again








  
 YouTube - How Thermal Compound Spreads (MX-2 Edition)


----------



## Bartmasta

Wow cool video but the voices are weird. I use the rice grain method


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


uh..idk where are you looking at..but youre wrong, on both lists - x3/x4, the top 4-5 spots are not with the MSI board..lol..


yes it's true but top 4-5 spots are already maxing out on the vcore, we (790FX-GD70) still got a lot of headroom left


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I have built 3 PC's with MSI boards, the last was using an DKA790GX. It was flimsy, had a poor Bios and Mosfet cooling and the site didn't work at all.

Got any *Real* facts to back up that 790fx-gd70's give higher clocks and more stability compared to other boards?


sure, we have charts at the front page to get some statistics... most of the people here are struggling to get 3.8ghz and are maxing out at 1.5v vcore, but with 790FX-GD70 it doesn't take a lot of effort to push our chips to 3.8ghz


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


uuh remember seeing it somewhere.. thought it was here..










it was kryton, he got 4032mhz something at 1.44 vcore but for some reason he is no longer there


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Hey guys, I'm gonna sell my rig to a friend in about a month and then I'll build a new one.

I'll probably get a 720BE cause it's cheap and all (might get one of the new tri cores?) along with a Mugen 2, AM3 mobo and DDR3 1600 CL7 ram.

Maybe a dx11 card










740BE perhaps? i don't know when it's going to launch but maybe you can just make it on time


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


740BE perhaps? i don't know when it's going to launch but maybe you can just make it on time


740 ??


----------



## Bartmasta

New phenom II tri cores are coming out. Just like there a 965 from a 955 there will probably be something better.

a 740 BE will be like 3 GHz stock


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


New phenom II tri cores are coming out. Just like there a 965 from a 955 there will probably be something better.

a 740 BE will be like 3 GHz stock


I wonder if it will have the new CPU-NB like the 965 BE has.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


sure, we have charts at the front page to get some statistics... most of the people here are struggling to get 3.8ghz and are maxing out at 1.5v vcore, but with 790FX-GD70 it doesn't take a lot of effort to push our chips to 3.8ghz


What about Lethalrise750 he only has to use 1.47v for 3966.5. I do know he got 4GHz before replacing the Destroyer then could still do it with the cheaper GA-MA790X-UD4P.

Kryten has whats called a golden chip. That makes things different.

Until i see a real test done showing the MSI to be a better board than others then i wont be believing any of it.

Good luck unlocking your chip, as far as i know it hasn't been done on this thread.


----------



## Spooooon!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


What about Lethalrise750 he only has to use 1.47v for 3966.5. I do know he got 4GHz before replacing the Destroyer then could still do it with the cheaper GA-MA790X-UD4P.

Kryten has whats called a golden chip. That makes things different.

Until i see a real test done showing the MSI to be a better board than others then i wont be believing any of it.

Good luck unlocking your chip, as far as i know it hasn't been done on this thread.


mine unlocks, and is stable, until I run games. Still working on that...


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
What about Lethalrise750 he only has to use 1.47v for 3966.5. I do know he got 4GHz before replacing the Destroyer then could still do it with the cheaper GA-MA790X-UD4P.

Kryten has whats called a golden chip. That makes things different.

Until i see a real test done showing the MSI to be a better board than others then i wont be believing any of it.

Good luck unlocking your chip, as far as i know it hasn't been done on this thread.

It's up to you Will, i am not trying to change your mind about MSI nor do i need to. I am happy with my board and so does anyone who got a 790FX-GD70. Not just on this thread but many message boards.

Unlocking solely depends on luck not the mobo. I am not desperately looking into unlocking my 720, because it is already fast enough. If i want the extra core? i'll buy one.

P.S.
real tests are/were done by reviewers (if you consider them as real)


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i ordered some new parts because i was careless








http://www.digitec.ch/?wk=***S6TXnlDY&view=product
Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
OCZ Platinum AD Edition 2x2GB Kit, DDR3-1600, [email protected]
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...um_amd_edition

the ram looks really nice and if you dont want to spend so much on the MB there is a UD4P with DDR3 support which isnt so expensive. the difference of the boards is the NB chipset and the PCIe slots
UD4P: 790X; 16x/8x
UD5P: 790FX; 16x/16x


Yeah, I have the FXT-UD5P board and really like it, except it is supposed to be very finicky with memory it likes. I wasn't able to unlock with the F5 bios, but slapped the F3 bios in and it unlocked easily. Gigabyte's Easytune software is a joke though, it only overclocks the first core, the rest stay stock.

I finished a 24 hr Prime95 blend run last night at 3.5 Ghz x4 cores. Just for kicks I cranked my R4890 to 1Ghz Gpu and 1.11Ghz Mem and threw it into Vantage, had P11150ish 3dmarks. Up 2000ish from running 2.8 x 3 cores and stock R4890.

Now I need to do a little more research and then mess with the NB and memory a bit.


----------



## Gyro

My core temps read 20c+/- below my cpu temps.(idle and load)Cpu temp is reading right but I have no idea what the actual core temps should be.
Can anyone tell me how close to the cpu temp they should be.
Some say add as little as 7c,some say as much as 20c.
I'd like to oc a bit more, but without knowing what the real or approximate core temps are I'm hesitant.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


sure, we have charts at the front page to get some statistics... most of the people here are struggling to get 3.8ghz and are maxing out at 1.5v vcore, but with 790FX-GD70 it doesn't take a lot of effort to push our chips to 3.8ghz


Rid, thats a very "opinionated" statement there, - "it doesn't take a lot of effort to push xx chip to 3.8ghz" - remember, the clockability of a cpu depends much on the cpu itself, then the boards bios availibility to clock. hence why we have different clocks for ppl with the exact same boards..most of the ppl here weith my board ud4p seems to clock higher than mine..most of those requires less volts to reach my max clock..hence why, stepping/ batch code is important and why ppl look for those specific details when purchasing a cpu..if you ever ask me, what board maker has the most elite bios options availible?- DFI is king right there..MSI is/WAS considerably garbage. im sure they're much better now..but just an FYI.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
My core temps read 20c+/- below my cpu temps.(idle and load)Cpu temp is reading right but I have no idea what the actual core temps should be.
Can anyone tell me how close to the cpu temp they should be.
Some say add as little as 7c,some say as much as 20c.
I'd like to oc a bit more, but without knowing what the real or approximate core temps are I'm hesitant.

Thanks

Gyro

Gyro, like you I've wondered what the correlation is between the core temp and cpu temp, and have found no solid answers...because I think there aren't any hard and fast rules for this. One thing that seems consistant across everyone's boards/chips is that the core temp is slightly less than the cpu temp, usually by about 7C-10C. Yours is much more than that, so I wouldn't rely on your core temp at all, just use the cpu temp when finding your upper limit.

AMD's own documentation lists Tcase max of 55C to 71C (or 55C to 73C) for the maximum temperatures, and doesn't list core temps at all that I have found. So my opinion is don't worry about your core temps, just clock up to a cpu temp (which I believe is the closest value to Tcase we're going to get) of 55C and then either call it quits or get better cooling.


----------



## Gryphyn

Man, can I kill a thread, or what?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphyn* 
Man, can I kill a thread, or what?











Thanks for input Gryphyn,I asked this question when I first got the x3 720 and did not get any responce.









thanks again,+1

Gyro


----------



## grazzy

This is my first post here, and Im also "confused" about the temperatures being reported.

Right now im at 18.5x @ +0.175 vcore, with core temps maxing out at 43 Celsius, but the "tmpin1" setting is maxing at 54. (im wagering this is the "cpu" temp?)

Is this the 55 I should be worried about, and basically stop here? Or can the cores go up to 55?

tia


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazzy*


This is my first post here, and Im also "confused" about the temperatures being reported.

Right now im at 18.5x @ +0.175 vcore, with core temps maxing out at 43 Celsius, but the "tmpin1" setting is maxing at 54. (im wagering this is the "cpu" temp?)

Is this the 55 I should be worried about, and basically stop here? Or can the cores go up to 55?

tia


you should stop when cores hit 55, or anytime when the cpu temp hits 60C. and remember, on hwmonitor, theres also one for Motherboard temps..so..dont get too confused..and list your rig pls.


----------



## grazzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you should stop when cores hit 55, or anytime when the cpu temp hits 60C. and remember, on hwmonitor, theres also one for Motherboard temps..so..dont get too confused..and list your rig pls.


Ok, updated my rig sig.

And I was wrong in previous post, its actually 17.5x @ +0.175

Right now im doing 18.5x @ +0.225V - Core temps - 47.5 - TMPIN0 (mb temp?) - 31 - TMPIN1 (cpu?) - 57 - TMPIN2 (*** temp?) - 81 (this is prime 95 small)


----------



## grazzy

- Clock Speed - 3724.96
- Bus x Multi - 201.35*18.5
- RAM Speed - 1340
- Vcore - 1.456
- HT Link - 2013.6
- NB Speed - 2013.5
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
- Chipset - 770
- CPU Cooling - HDT-S1283
- Number of Cores - 3
- CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663235

Not sure about the ram speed, cpuz says Dram frequency of 671? The ram itself is DDR3-1333. ?

Attached an image as well, top part is prime95ing, bottom part is idle.

Hope Im doing this right. lol. Might try some more overclocking (and fwiw, this 720 will not 4th core unlock at all.. meh)


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazzy*


- Clock Speed - 3724.96
- Bus x Multi - 201.35*18.5
- RAM Speed - 671.2
- Vcore - 1.456
- HT Link - 2013.6
- NB Speed - 2013.5
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
- Chipset - 770
- CPU Cooling - HDT-S1283
- Number of Cores - 3
- CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663235

Not sure about the ram speed, cpuz says Dram frequency of 671? The ram itself is DDR3-1333. ?

Attached an image as well, top part is prime95ing, bottom part is idle.

Hope Im doing this right. lol. Might try some more overclocking (and fwiw, this 720 will not 4th core unlock at all.. meh)


nice clocks with low Vcore








the ram speed in cpuz needs to be doubled (ddr=double data rate) which gives about 1340mhz for your ram.
looks like your Northbridge gets really hot, 81Â°C seems a lot








you could try to increase the NB multi for some extra performance, but you might wanna try to lower the NB temps first. does the tmpin2 sensor always show the same temp? is it working at all?


----------



## grazzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


nice clocks with low Vcore








the ram speed in cpuz needs to be doubled (ddr=double data rate) which gives about 1340mhz for your ram.
looks like your Northbridge gets really hot, 81Â°C seems a lot








you could try to increase the NB multi for some extra performance, but you might wanna try to lower the NB temps first. does the tmpin2 sensor always show the same temp? is it working at all?


as you can see idling or 100% cpu, tmpin2 temp is always 81 degrees.. the bios only has 2 temps listed and those match tmpin0 and tmpin1, so I just think its HW monitor acting up or something. I highly doubt something is 81 degrees in my case at all times. Im not too worried about it

Still think I could get more, but with tmpin1 55-56 degrees, dunno how much more I will try.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## sgr215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazzy*


as you can see idling or 100% cpu, tmpin2 temp is always 81 degrees.. the bios only has 2 temps listed and those match tmpin0 and tmpin1, so I just think its HW monitor acting up or something. I highly doubt something is 81 degrees in my case at all times. Im not too worried about it

Still think I could get more, but with tmpin1 55-56 degrees, dunno how much more I will try.

Thanks for all the help. 


I have the MA770-UD3 and my board also shows 79-81c depending on ambient temps for that one sensor. It's a known issue and a lot of people assume it's the northbridge but from what I've read and researched it's not. I've put fans on both the NB and SB and there was no change in temp on that sensor. When I feel the NB it's cool to the touch too. From what I've gathered from various forums it seems to be either a bad sensor or a sensor to something no one seems to know of. It'd be cool to find someone with a laser temp gun with one of these boards to see if they can figure out where it's coming from. (If the sensor is actually reading a valid temp that is.)


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Hey i read on this thread that people were getting 80+ on some temperature sensors and i wanted to know if any of my temps were outrageous or at least raising any eyebrows Im using something called System Information For Windows and PC Probe II Can someone have a check please at a screen shot and excuse my wallpaper









EDIT: thanks


----------



## Gryphyn

The only thing wrong with your wallpaper is it makes it hard to focus on the temperatures.









I didn't see any temps that looked crazy. Look pretty good to me.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


The only thing wrong with your wallpaper is it makes it hard to focus on the temperatures.









I didn't see any temps that looked crazy. Look pretty good to me.


Awesome sick, im going to lap my CPU on saturday hopefully. She isn't bad eh?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Awesome sick, im going to lap my CPU on saturday hopefully. She isn't bad eh?

If you like photo's of women that are heavily photoshoped.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


If you like photo's of women that are heavily photoshoped.


How so?


----------



## Bartmasta

rihanna makes me wanna kill myself


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


rihanna makes me wanna kill myself


i guess it personal preference, cause i think megan fox isn't hot at all so...
im convinced my wallpaper is making my primary 9800gt run 5C hotter...nah jk
and i have to admit, lately i haven't found a nice picture since she cut her hair. She looked the best about 1.5 years ago when she looked like my avatar.

Anyways, now back to the computer, where is my northbridge temperature?


----------



## Bartmasta

Megan fox isn't hot either.

As for the temps, I belive the 36'C is the NB temp and the 29'C is the CPU temperature but I'm not sure

Download everest


----------



## darklord27

i would say, the 36C is the cpu temp and 29C the nb because my cpu temp is also ~10-15C higher than my core temps with three cores...
but as said, download everest to be sure


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


How so?


For a start Her face has been softened, the white of her underwear has been brightened. A blur with a name i have forgotten, has been used over her whole body. A color mask has also been used to give her skin a much more warm color, orange color.

I have done ALOT of photoshopping. I have also done a photography coarse.

I'm afraid i kind of ruin it for some but when i look at a photo like that i just pick out all of the changes that most people don't see.

I found a copy that look to me as origanal and not photoshopped.

http://dianams.files.wordpress.com/2...-gq-mex-06.jpg


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
For a start Her face has been softened, the white of her underwear has been brightened. A blur with a name i have forgotten, has been used over her whole body. A color mask has also been used to give her skin a much more warm color, orange color.

I have done ALOT of photoshopping. I have also done a photography coarse.

I'm afraid i kind of ruin it for some but when i look at a photo like that i just pick out all of the changes that most people don't see.

I found a copy that look to me as origanal and not photoshopped.

http://dianams.files.wordpress.com/2...-gq-mex-06.jpg

that picture is from a magazine so its pshoped....

anyway, i was reading some posts on pci-e frequencies and performance and some wrote that when you hit a oc wall with the cpu/fsb it can sometimes help to raise the pci-e bus slightly.
anyone ever tried/did this? or knows a link where this was really tested?


----------



## elito

i cant believe this thread has turned into .. a ..pshop unmasking...LOL.. but either way..Rihanna is one ugly B*TCH.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


For a start Her face has been softened, the white of her underwear has been brightened. A blur with a name i have forgotten, has been used over her whole body. A color mask has also been used to give her skin a much more warm color, orange color.

I have done ALOT of photoshopping. I have also done a photography coarse.

I'm afraid i kind of ruin it for some but when i look at a photo like that i just pick out all of the changes that most people don't see.

I found a copy that look to me as origanal and not photoshopped.

http://dianams.files.wordpress.com/2...-gq-mex-06.jpg


I see what you mean, cause i happen to have found this picture on my HDD







and she looks a lil different...this looks more natural IMO is this photoshop? have i been living a lie? and i love how this thread turned from being temperature/clocks/voltages to my wallpaper being photoshoped


----------



## sgr215

I wouldn't doubt that's photoshopped too; to what extent who knows though. Regardless, even without photoshop you'll often find celebrities look far less attractive in person. They don't pay makeup artists good money for nothing. They usually go through hours of preparation before taking a photograph like the one posted above and then spend hours photoshopping the smallest "imperfections" out. To me it usually ends up making them look like plastic barbie dolls. I prefer a much more natural, non-cookie cutter women myself but it's all up to personal opinion I suppose.


----------



## ocre

as if anyone cared, lol

I am *back!!*
its been a while, But i had a blast, while it lasted. first we went on vacation, a pretty long one that ended it New Orleans. Then when i got back my dsl was fudged all the wayyy up....
Has anyone ever had any experiencing with centurytel dsl?






















So anyway I just shut it off because we were already supposed to be finished moving. That kinda motivated me to get on out of there into our new location with a hell of a lot better at&t dsl 6.0. you know as far as dsl goes, its not bad for the country rural options, its actually a huge mega leap over centurytel.

But anyway I think i forgot how to OC, so.....
can anybody remind me which button or key overclocks my gpu?

Or is it the CPU? you know the one that makes it cool and run faster than that. Like floating more calculations?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


as if anyone cared, lol

I am *back!!*
its been a while, But i had a blast, while it lasted. first we went on vacation, a pretty long one that ended it New Orleans. Then when i got back my dsl was fudged all the wayyy up....
Has anyone ever had any experiencing with centurytel dsl?






















So anyway I just shut it off because we were already supposed to be finished moving. That kinda motivated me to get on out of there into our new location with a hell of a lot better at&t dsl 6.0. you know as far as dsl goes, its not bad for the country rural options, its actually a huge mega leap over centurytel.

But anyway I think i forgot how to OC, so.....
can anybody remind me which button or key overclocks my gpu?

Or is it the CPU? you know the one that makes it cool and run faster than that. Like floating more calculations?


In case you didn't notice, we were in the middle talking about how Rihanna (my wallpaper/celeb crush) is actually ugly without photoshop and were debading which pic is/isn't air brushed, feel free to say what you think cause i won't change my mind about her FYI.

now for your problemos google first. CPU ocing is in the Bios and GPU ocing is in windows if you like...you can use EVGA percision tool, ATI Catalyst or Rivatuner (is use rivatuner for GPU(s)) and more floating point calculations is the CPU's area of expertise, Google or go onto youtube, just remember its FSBxMulti and get an Extreme/Black CPU for sweet overclocks (like this thread) once you overclock burn your CPU with Intel Burn Test

Enjoy your free horsepower


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


as if anyone cared, lol

I am *back!!*
its been a while, But i had a blast, while it lasted. first we went on vacation, a pretty long one that ended it New Orleans. Then when i got back my dsl was fudged all the wayyy up....
Has anyone ever had any experiencing with centurytel dsl?






















So anyway I just shut it off because we were already supposed to be finished moving. That kinda motivated me to get on out of there into our new location with a hell of a lot better at&t dsl 6.0. you know as far as dsl goes, its not bad for the country rural options, its actually a huge mega leap over centurytel.

But anyway I think i forgot how to OC, so.....
can anybody remind me which button or key overclocks my gpu?

Or is it the CPU? you know the one that makes it cool and run faster than that. Like floating more calculations?


Forgotten how to overclock? If you want to speed your computer up, its best to do this:
Start windows media player
open drop down box on the top bar 
go play >> play speed >> Fast
play some music.

After doing that you will notice every thing speeds up and even your music sounds faster.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Forgotten how to overclock? If you want to speed your computer up, its best to do this:
Start windows media player
open drop down box on the top bar 
go play >> play speed >> Fast
play some music.

After doing that you will notice every thing speeds up and even your music sounds faster.


damn, why didnt i think of that??? must try this! what about temps?


----------



## Gryphyn

Completely off topic for this forum, but in this digital age, I don't get too offended by a little photoshopping on a picture. In my mind, photoshopping is like make-up, just applied after the photo instead of before. With make-up, it is possible to put too much on and ruin the natural beauty of the human face or form...the same applies to photoshop.


----------



## philthestud

I got a 720be 2.8 just unlocked 4th core and oc 2 3.6ghz stable 4 hrs prime 95 testing

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=665984


----------



## Gryphyn

Nice. I had mine at 3.6, but didn't like the amount of voltage I had to throw at it for the 100 mhz increase over 3.5 with 4 cores. 3.5 appears to be my stable sweet spot. Only need 1.4625 volts, but at 3.6 I was over 1.5ish.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
In case you didn't notice, we were in the middle talking about how Rihanna (my wallpaper/celeb crush) is actually ugly without photoshop and were debading which pic is/isn't air brushed, feel free to say what you think cause i won't change my mind about her FYI.

now for your problemos google first. CPU ocing is in the Bios and GPU ocing is in windows if you like...you can use EVGA percision tool, ATI Catalyst or Rivatuner (is use rivatuner for GPU(s)) and more floating point calculations is the CPU's area of expertise, Google or go onto youtube, just remember its FSBxMulti and get an Extreme/Black CPU for sweet overclocks (like this thread) once you overclock burn your CPU with Intel Burn Test

Enjoy your free horsepower









I thought this was the 700- OC club, my bad!
LOL!!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Forgotten how to overclock? If you want to speed your computer up, its best to do this:
Start windows media player
open drop down box on the top bar
go play >> play speed >> Fast
play some music.

After doing that you will notice every thing speeds up and even your music sounds faster.

It works! it really works! Man my computer is fast now. I can barely make out the words now.

edit:
The strange thing is that the you tube vids play like normal. I thought this site was full of smarts people.
Screw this i am going to Finally fast dot com
***, some OCing forum this is!!


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys Mugen 2 or unlapped true whats better?

They cost the same


----------



## ocre

ha, ha ha, lol
phil the stud, what a name. Thats awesome. Isnt it great to unlock!!!
btw my real name is phillip, so thats why i took a liking to your name.

I hope you dont mind me asking, you may be a pro though but
those ram timings look a little high, is that what the ram is rated for at that speed?
I was just asking cause so many times with DDR3, they just dont auto setup right and you have to manually set them up in the bios.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey guys Mugen 2 or unlapped true whats better?

They cost the same

i would take the true, if both cost the same. but i'm not sure about cooling performance with the TRUE because i read, that on amd platforms you cant mount it vertikal without a special retention kit...

i sent back my zerotherm nirvana and ordered a mugen 2 + a second fan for push-pull configuration. hope to get better temps.


----------



## Gryphyn

Unlocking is pretty sweet. Makes me think that if you take a 3-core and unlock it to a 4-core, and then clock it up from 2.8 to say 3.5 Ghz, you get 3.5/2.8 = 25% * 4/3 = 66.67% Overclock.







Better than I've ever gotten. My Opty 170 only had a 35% OC.


----------



## philthestud

My Ram is this - Corsair TWIN3X 4GB (2 x 2GB XMS3 PC10600) DualChannel Kit DDR3 1333 CL9 - 9-9-9-24 1.65v Heatspreaders and is just Default......


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I saw a picture of her with her family that for 100% was not photoshoped cause it wasn't a photoshoot, she didn't have makeup on either and shes still pretty. Her eyes just aren't as exaggerated and don't look as deep from a far.

Anyway, if i lap my CPU will i hopefully hit 3.7 cause at 3.7 my teamps are getting up there, at 50C it crashes, so lapping it would get me a 3.7 i would think cause i read that there is up to a 10C decrease. and would 1.55v for a 24/7 OC be excesive?


----------



## Bartmasta

Did you try using less voltage?

Less voltage = cooler cpu = higher freq

i think


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Did you try using less voltage?

Less voltage = cooler cpu = higher freq

i think


Less Voltage = BSOD or instability whatever you want to say


----------



## Bartmasta

well try lapping your heatsink as well


----------



## Fear of Oneself

yea ill do everything to cool my hot pop star down







and you may want to use a 64bit OS cause you'll get a HUGE performance increase


----------



## Bartmasta

64 bit XP sucks donkey balls

anyways,

TRUE
Mugen 2
Vendetta 2 - 40 PLN cheaper than the above 2

Which one do I get?

I'm not gonna lap the TRUE by the way


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


64 bit XP sucks donkey balls

anyways,

TRUE
Mugen 2
Vendetta 2 - 40 PLN cheaper than the above 2

Which one do I get?

I'm not gonna lap the TRUE by the way


MUGEN 2 cause it has 4 heatpipes but why not http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...8099&CatId=493


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


MUGEN 2 cause it has 4 heatpipes but why not http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...8099&CatId=493


cause it sucks and it's overpriced


----------



## elito

rofl 100bucks for that? OH COMON! A TRUE DOESNT EVEN COST THAT MUCH AND BEATS THAT THING 100X FOLDS..ROFL!!! THAT MADE MY NIGHT!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


I saw a picture of her with her family that for 100% was not photoshoped cause it wasn't a photoshoot, she didn't have makeup on either and shes still pretty. Her eyes just aren't as exaggerated and don't look as deep from a far.

Anyway, if i lap my CPU will i hopefully hit 3.7 cause at 3.7 my teamps are getting up there, at 50C it crashes, so lapping it would get me a 3.7 i would think cause i read that there is up to a 10C decrease. and would 1.55v for a 24/7 OC be excesive?


lapping is a good idea if you know what your doing and get you cpu flat and things like that.

I would lap your cooler as well, if you can because too flat bases = bigger temp drop.

Im not sure about a 10'c decrease but def a 4-6'c decrease.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


rofl 100bucks for that? OH COMON! A TRUE DOESNT EVEN COST THAT MUCH AND BEATS THAT THING 100X FOLDS..ROFL!!! THAT MADE MY NIGHT!


I agree 100 dollar is way to much and the true is far supreme.

This cooler is like 5-6 years old!

But have any of you tried the Zalman CNPS9700?

It really is better than most who havent tried it think.
It comes with a lapped base that is both flat and like a mirror.










Not bad for 3.7 1.525v.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I agree 100 dollar is way to much and the true is far supreme.

This cooler is like 5-6 years old!

But have any of you tried the Zalman CNPS9700?

It really is better than most who havent tried it think.
It comes with a lapped base that is both flat and like a mirror.










Not bad for 3.7 1.525v.


but thats core temp and not cpu temp. what is the cpu temp under load?


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


but thats core temp and not cpu temp. what is the cpu temp under load?


My cpu temp is like way off, Its always lioke 10 degrees higher than the cores, And i have ran test after test with a prob. My cpu temp sensor is under the cpu against the mobo where no air flow is getting to. It represents the trapped air space under the cpu in my case, not the actual cpu temp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


yea ill do everything to cool my hot pop star down







and you may want to use a 64bit OS cause you'll get a HUGE performance increase


Huge performance increase on what??? cenebench64 vs 32 maybe? or encoding/decoding video/mp3s maybe? but what else really?


----------



## darklord27

so what do you guess? is your cpu temp higher or lower than displayed? with my actual cooler, my cpu temp is always ~15c over core temp (3cores).
weve got the same board, so i probably have the same issue as you.
would be nice if you can tell me something about it.

thanks


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
MUGEN 2 cause it has 4 heatpipes but why not http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...8099&CatId=493

Rolling On Floor Laughing..









but i DO AGREE on that first suggestion.. it's a BEAST!


----------



## Bartmasta

ok ill be getting a mugen 2 soon


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


ok ill be getting a mugen 2 soon


same thing as me.. from AC Freezer 64 Pro to Scythe Mugen 2..


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


so what do you guess? is your cpu temp higher or lower than displayed? with my actual cooler, my cpu temp is always ~15c over core temp (3cores).
weve got the same board, so i probably have the same issue as you.
would be nice if you can tell me something about it.

thanks


My core temps are usually 10c less then the motherboard sensor readings. Since the motherboard sensor is reading the trapped airspace under the cpu it isnt accurately displaying your CPU temperatures. The phenom 2s are very efficient at dissipating heat, very very efficient. This is why if you remove the load from the cpu the core temps drop dramatically and very quickly. If you also notice the CPU temp doesnt move very quick at all in comparison after the load is removed. this is pertaining to the Asrock motherboard but i am sure others are effected as well, some less, some not. The heat gets trapped under the cpu and the CPUTIN results in a higher slower moving temperature reading of that space. While the underside of the cpu is getting heated by that air, its still not at all the actual temp of the CPU. 
So to put it plainly, the core temps are closer to your real cpu temp, as that reading is from inside the cpu where you should have your most concern anyway. The asrock board (and many others) doesnt allow for good heat dissipation under the cpu and those temps just add up and although they look bad, its not really reading your actual CPU temp. our cooling methods and better technology in heat dissipation is causing these discrepancies Really if you think about all the older cpus and even the P4s and such, none of these readings are even close to high when you compare them to the ph2s. Older rigs only had readings from under the cpu, The cores were always way less, We just have better more accurate ways of reading these temps and we are starting to see ,in real time data, how much temps very in a computer case, from one spot to the next, even down to the millimeter!


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


My core temps are usually 10c less then the motherboard sensor readings. Since the motherboard sensor is reading the trapped airspace under the cpu it isnt accurately displaying your CPU temperatures. The phenom 2s are very efficient at dissipating heat, very very efficient. This is why if you remove the load from the cpu the core temps drop dramatically and very quickly. If you also notice the CPU temp doesnt move very quick at all in comparison after the load is removed. this is pertaining to the Asrock motherboard but i am sure others are effected as well, some less, some not. The heat gets trapped under the cpu and the CPUTIN results in a higher slower moving temperature reading of that space. While the underside of the cpu is getting heated by that air, its still not at all the actual temp of the CPU. 
So to put it plainly, the core temps are closer to your real cpu temp, as that reading is from inside the cpu where you should have your most concern anyway. The asrock board (and many others) doesnt allow for good heat dissipation under the cpu and those temps just add up and although they look bad, its not really reading your actual CPU temp. our cooling methods and better technology in heat dissipation is causing these discrepancies Really if you think about all the older cpus and even the P4s and such, none of these readings are even close to high when you compare them to the ph2s. Older rigs only had readings from under the cpu, The cores were always way less, We just have better more accurate ways of reading these temps and we are starting to see ,in real time data, how much temps very in a computer case, from one spot to the next, even down to the millimeter!


thank you ocre, so if i understood that right, my cpu temp is displayed higher than it really is? 
then, if i have a new oc, i could go back to 3cores @ same settings as four and test for the core temps?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


thank you ocre, so if i understood that right, my cpu temp is displayed higher than it really is? 
then, if i have a new oc, i could go back to 3cores @ same settings as four and test for the core temps?


the most accurate is to use thermometer..









yup to look it through hw monitor / everest, u gotta set it back to X3..
but it's not the same as when u unlock it since 4 cores is hotter than 3 cores..
but u would know the approximate temp..


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


the most accurate is to use thermometer..









yup to look it through hw monitor / everest, u gotta set it back to X3..
but it's not the same as when u unlock it since 4 cores is hotter than 3 cores..
but u would know the approximate temp..










yeah, thats what i wanted to know. but since i dont have a thermometer which reads my cpu temp, i will watch cpu temp while ocing and then finally go back to 3cores, to be sure (or nearly sure) what my cpu temp is about.

i will continue ocing, when my mugen2 arrives, freezer64 pro is not that good for high oc -.-


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
yeah, thats what i wanted to know. but since i dont have a thermometer which reads my cpu temp, i will watch cpu temp while ocing and then finally go back to 3cores, to be sure (or nearly sure) what my cpu temp is about.

i will continue ocing, when my mugen2 arrives, freezer64 pro is not that good for high oc -.-

u cant read the temp if it's still unlocked core.. go back to 3 cores first..
then OC it.. my temp @ 1.5v using Mugen 2 was 33c idle, 37c load..


----------



## Wishes

Hey guys, what's the sweet spot for this CPU? I'm wanting to run it 24.7 at whatever I set it to, I see most of you have it at 3.6
Right now this is my first time overclocking, I got it at 200 x 17.5 at 1.4voltage for 3.5GHZ running stress tests now


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishes*


Hey guys, what's the sweet spot for this CPU? I'm wanting to run it 24.7 at whatever I set it to, I see most of you have it at 3.6
Right now this is my first time overclocking, I got it at 200 x 17.5 at 1.4voltage for 3.5GHZ running stress tests now


3.6GHz is nice, that's were i keep mine.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
u cant read the temp if it's still unlocked core.. go back to 3 cores first..
then OC it.. my temp @ 1.5v using Mugen 2 was 33c idle, 37c load..

yeah i know, but since 4 cores need more voltage than 3 to be stable (thats my cpu), i have to oc with 4 cores and watch cpu temp, and then go back to 3 and watch core temps during stress test to see if i'm safe or maybe even go a bit higher with 4 cores.
i dont think, that one core influences the others that much in terms of heat...


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
3.6GHz is nice, that's were i keep mine.

Yeah, 3.6 was my sweet spot for 3 cores at 1.45v, 3.5 seems to be my sweet spot for 4 cores, required 1.4625v.


----------



## Wishes

Darn guys, I just updated my bios and tried unlocking the 4th core system insta-died when I tried auto & hybird, it wouldn't start up after that I had to clear cmos so I'm guessing they disabled my 4th core for a good reason







Anyway I guess I'll try to get to 3.6 and run a final stress test


----------



## ganastasiou

Hello everyone,i have also phenom II x3 720(0906 BPMW).
I wasnt very lucky with 4th core.
And im trying to find the best spot for 24/7.

I have 3.5 right now with 1.45,is it too high?


----------



## Gryphyn

No that isn't too high, as long as your temps are not too hot.

I know it doesn't really help the feeling of loss when you can't unlock the 4th core, but I've been going back and forth between 3 and 4 cores over the last week, and I can't tell a difference when I'm working or gaming.

I'm a little disappointed in Windows 7's Disk Image backup utility. I made an image before I started overclocking with the intention of restoring it after I'd OC'd for a while (and therefore introduced some registry/file corruptions), but I can't seem to get it to work. I point it at the location of the image (tried both network and portable hard drive) and it just shrugs it's shoulders. Don't know what I'm doing wrong, gonna research it a bit.


----------



## vinzend

wow, didn't know people like 3.6ghz too..


----------



## Wishes

I got mine to 3825 so far with 1.425v and it ran stable for 20 mins in prime, max temp 46c I'm getting kinda weirded out that there's been no errors yet and I kind of want to go further just to see how far it will go, but I also don't want to suicide my system but in the end I'm probably going to take it back down to 3.6 or 3.7, I'm not seeing too much of a difference in my application eventhough it's suppose to benefit (adobe after effects)

I managed to get to 3925 at 1.5v, can't seem to get to 4ghz and hell if I'm raising volts more anyway I lowered back down to 3.7ghz at 1.4v I think that will be stable as I was able to run 3.8ghz with 1.4 and prime for about 10 mins, imma stable test overnight though


----------



## Gryphyn

I was able to get mine up to 3.8 Ghz by setting it at 1.55v and then just increasing the multiplier (3 cores)...1.425v is pretty darn good for that speed. You're not going to notice much of a difference in applications between 3.6 and 3.7 or even 3.8...each 100Mhz is like a 2.5% difference in clock, and you're just not going to feel that unless you do some large, number crunching intensive calculation like a render.

In gaming, unless you're bottlenecked by your processor, you're not going to notice the difference either. Depending on how the game/program uses the cores, I think it is possible you might even see a decrease in performance with 4 cores, since they're still all sharing the same 6mb cache. Likely? I don't think so, but certainly hypothetically possible.

Who really cares though. None of this is about how much performance we _actually need._ It's about fun! So pour on the fun.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ganastasiou* 
Hello everyone,i have also phenom II x3 720(0906 BPMW).
I wasnt very lucky with 4th core.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphyn* 

I know it doesn't really help the feeling of loss when you can't unlock the 4th core, but I've been going back and forth between 3 and 4 cores over the last week, and I can't tell a difference when I'm working or gaming.


I am with gryphyn. Its hard to get the across to a lot of people. Dont buy into all the hype. I swear to you all, If i didnt look at CPUz, I wouldnt be able to tell if it was in 3 or 4 cores. Of corse certain benchmarks will show me higher results which would tell. But on my day to day activities,:
*I cannot tell the difference at all!!!*
I am no computer noob, I have been in it since the 8088 days. actually before the ibm compatable in the comador and tandy days. wnhatever i could get a hold of as a kid. I was young then, 12 and 13, but every since then, computers have been a passion!

So i swear to you all. If you where to upgrade your OCed 720 to a current quad phenom 2. *you would be hard pressed to see/feel a difference* on everyday activities. I run my pc 24/7. Game most all the current titles on my pc: gta4, Warhead, farcry2, COD4/5, etc.
I run my cpu at like 3.5 on stock volts now 24/7. And since i have moved I have left it only with 3 cores, I havent changed it back in like 2.5 weeks...
You just cant tell like you would think, or have been hyped up to believe!
Man i do it all on my pc. Even with the obvious quad advantage of video encoding.
I recode DVDs on a weekly basis, 4 cores does complete this quicker but i dont ever sit there and count the seconds, I am always multitasking while it recodes, playing a game or something, And it gets done but i never notice when.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishes* 
I got mine to 3825 so far with 1.425v and it ran stable for 20 mins in prime, max temp 46c I'm getting kinda weirded out that there's been no errors yet and I kind of want to go further just to see how far it will go, but I also don't want to suicide my system but in the end I'm probably going to take it back down to 3.6 or 3.7, I'm not seeing too much of a difference in my application eventhough it's suppose to benefit (adobe after effects)

I managed to get to 3925 at 1.5v, can't seem to get to 4ghz and hell if I'm raising volts more anyway I lowered back down to 3.7ghz at 1.4v I think that will be stable as I was able to run 3.8ghz with 1.4 and prime for about 10 mins, imma stable test overnight though

Thats awesome low volts. I can stay so low up until 3.75. thats as far as i get at 1.4 volts. at 3.8ghz and up i have to bump it up much higher to 1.45v+. After I ran my cpu over 1.525 volts for awhile, it doesnt seem to do as well with the low volts it used to. Now it doesnt seem as stable at 3710 with less the 1.4v as it used to. But then again , its been hotter in the summer and now i run my NB way higher than stock, so either of those could be effecting it. Latele as i said before i have been running 3.5 at stock voltage and my NB only at 2400mhz. I will leave it this way until the summer ends probably. I think this is my sweat spot for my CPU. I Cant wait till some new CPU architectures come out from AMD. Just imagine if they jacked up some L3 cache on these bad boyz! like 8mb or more! now that would kick as


----------



## Gryphyn

Yup yup. I usually leave mine on stock, believe it or not, because I can turn my cooling down so low it is silent and my temps don't go anywhere. I use my machine mostly for gaming, and I'm already running 30-60 fps on any of the ones I play, so 2.8 does more than enough.


----------



## vinzend

u can see the difference on benchmark score..


----------



## elito

so..im getting back my board this week..thursday/ friday..i hope i wont f' it up this time. - sideway mounting..here we go..


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
so..im getting back my board this week..thursday/ friday..i hope i wont f' it up this time. - sideway mounting..here we go..

nice

Does anybody know at what temperature I will load at with a Mugen 2 and push pull with 1200 rpm slipstreams? My Room temperature is about 25-27'C.

40'C max?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
I am with gryphyn. Its hard to get the across to a lot of people. Dont buy into all the hype. I swear to you all, If i didnt look at CPUz, I wouldnt be able to tell if it was in 3 or 4 cores. Of corse certain benchmarks will show me higher results which would tell. But on my day to day activities,:
*I cannot tell the difference at all!!!*
I am no computer noob, I have been in it since the 8088 days. actually before the ibm compatable in the comador and tandy days. wnhatever i could get a hold of as a kid. I was young then, 12 and 13, but every since then, computers have been a passion!

So i swear to you all. If you where to upgrade your OCed 720 to a current quad phenom 2. *you would be hard pressed to see/feel a difference* on everyday activities. I run my pc 24/7. Game most all the current titles on my pc: gta4, Warhead, farcry2, COD4/5, etc.
I run my cpu at like 3.5 on stock volts now 24/7. And since i have moved I have left it only with 3 cores, I havent changed it back in like 2.5 weeks...
You just cant tell like you would think, or have been hyped up to believe!
Man i do it all on my pc. Even with the obvious quad advantage of video encoding.
I recode DVDs on a weekly basis, 4 cores does complete this quicker but i dont ever sit there and count the seconds, I am always multitasking while it recodes, playing a game or something, And it gets done but i never notice when.


So your saying that making this puppy a quad makes no difference? cause before i lapped mine i did notice an 0904 on it, iunno if that's the numero you need, but it doesn't unlock, i tried, but seeing it makes no difference, would you say i can move to the GTX series in SLI w/o a bottleneck? cause that would be yum yum


----------



## Gryphyn

I have my memory at 1600 7 7 7 27 1T and it seems to do quite well. I haven't pushed it to see what I can get it to though. I plan to do that soon and run some tests to check it against 1333 with tighter timings.

The biggest difficulty I have is my mem is rated at 1800 with 1.9v, so I'm not quite sure what voltage to run it at at lower speeds. Mostly right now though I haven't had the time to mess with it. I've been putting in a new tub upstairs.

...but that's a different forum.









Edit>>Hmm...I may have just answered a post on page 203 or something. Whoops.

New Post>> Fear, it depends how you look at it. The fact of the matter is most programs will not effectively use four cores. Heck, most won't use three cores effectively. There have been a lot of articles about it on Tom's Hardware and other sites that show you get the greatest benefit out of two cores, and a lesser (but still worthy) benefit out of a third core, but much less benefit out of the fourth core. If I'm remembering my stuff correctly, this is because most games and programs are written right now to take advantage of two cores. If you have a third core your system can throw all it's junk at the third core, leaving two others almost wholly for the program. The fourth core though...it's gonna just sit and eat cereal and watch tv most of the time.

There are some programs that will use all cores effectively though, so this is not law. Most of the time though, and pretty much all the time for me, three cores is way more than enough for what I do. And, like Ocer said, even if you are doing a huge render or video conversion, the difference between three and four cores isn't going to mean much.

Now, if you're talking benchmarks...then of course it will make a difference. When you're talking about running high end cards in dual configurations, I'm willing to bet having four cores is not what will help the most. I'm thinking high clock speeds will help you the most, because remember, most programs (games especially) are not going to take advantage of that fourth core. So a dual graphics configuration is going to need to be fed more information to see those high frame rates at huge resolutions, but you're still going to be working with the same program as before, and it's not going to use that fourth core.

Bottom Line: Unlocking is fun because it is getting something for free. If your chip can't do it though, I wouldn't waste a moment of time feeling bad about it. In the end, you've still gotten what you've paid for, a great chip for half the price of the 955 that will give you 95% of it's performance when you overclock it.

As I said, I'm a pretty heavy gamer, have a R4890, run my games at 1920x1080 with full everything, smooth frame rates, and I'm running 2.8 Ghz for that. If I Crank my cpu to 4 cores and 3.5 Ghz, and then my video card to 1 Ghz Gpu and 1.1 Ghz Mem, I get...1920x1080 will full everything and smooth frame rates with much more fan noise. Yesssssss!


----------



## Bartmasta

well said gryphen. I enjoy benching a lot so I was sad that my 4th core would max out at about 3.2-3.3 GHz. No 5k 3dmark06 cpu score for me.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphyn* 
I have my memory at 1600 7 7 7 27 1T and it seems to do quite well. I haven't pushed it to see what I can get it to though. I plan to do that soon and run some tests to check it against 1333 with tighter timings.

The biggest difficulty I have is my mem is rated at 1800 with 1.9v, so I'm not quite sure what voltage to run it at at lower speeds. Mostly right now though I haven't had the time to mess with it. I've been putting in a new tub upstairs.

...but that's a different forum.









Edit>>Hmm...I may have just answered a post on page 203 or something. Whoops.

New Post>> Fear, it depends how you look at it. The fact of the matter is most programs will not effectively use four cores. Heck, most won't use three cores effectively. There have been a lot of articles about it on Tom's Hardware and other sites that show you get the greatest benefit out of two cores, and a lesser (but still worthy) benefit out of a third core, but much less benefit out of the fourth core. If I'm remembering my stuff correctly, this is because most games and programs are written right now to take advantage of two cores. If you have a third core your system can throw all it's junk at the third core, leaving two others almost wholly for the program. The fourth core though...it's gonna just sit and eat cereal and watch tv most of the time.

There are some programs that will use all cores effectively though, so this is not law. Most of the time though, and pretty much all the time for me, three cores is way more than enough for what I do. And, like Ocer said, even if you are doing a huge render or video conversion, the difference between three and four cores isn't going to mean much.

Now, if you're talking benchmarks...then of course it will make a difference. When you're talking about running high end cards in dual configurations, I'm willing to bet having four cores is not what will help the most. I'm thinking high clock speeds will help you the most, because remember, most programs (games especially) are not going to take advantage of that fourth core. So a dual graphics configuration is going to need to be fed more information to see those high frame rates at huge resolutions, but you're still going to be working with the same program as before, and it's not going to use that fourth core.

Bottom Line: Unlocking is fun because it is getting something for free. If your chip can't do it though, I wouldn't waste a moment of time feeling bad about it. In the end, you've still gotten what you've paid for, a great chip for half the price of the 955 that will give you 95% of it's performance when you overclock it.

As I said, I'm a pretty heavy gamer, have a R4890, run my games at 1920x1080 with full everything, smooth frame rates, and I'm running 2.8 Ghz for that. If I Crank my cpu to 4 cores and 3.5 Ghz, and then my video card to 1 Ghz Gpu and 1.1 Ghz Mem, I get...1920x1080 will full everything and smooth frame rates with much more fan noise. Yesssssss!









wow, feel like reading a novel..















btw who said 3cores and 4cores aren't that different?


----------



## kromar

yeah just got my new parts and started to replace the NB/SB tim, what the hell do they put on there? 2 component glue or what is it? its hard as rock and i had to scratch it off with my fingernail:O


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
wow, feel like reading a novel..















btw who said 3cores and 4cores aren't that different?









I get that a lot, actually. I like to type, and this isn't even my favorite keyboard.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
So your saying that making this puppy a quad makes no difference? cause before i lapped mine i did notice an 0904 on it, iunno if that's the numero you need, but it doesn't unlock, i tried, but seeing it makes no difference, would you say i can move to the GTX series in SLI w/o a bottleneck? cause that would be yum yum









Not at all what I said......
Look, you can see the difference with certain benchmarks, but to "feel it" is what I am trying to get accross. Can you tell the difference without the benchmark numbers? Thats is where i am speaking. The answer is, no. For the majority of things, no not at all.

Gryphyn its nice to see that there is someone else to speak up with their own conclusions and not just fabricated hype.

But isnt hype what OCing is all about































But for real though As far as multi gpus setups go....... When it comes to the most powerful GPUs... its almost a waste of money for any phenom2, as far as a lot of games are concerned. The results can only be seen through fraps or benchmarking tools, and even then they struggle to reach a 10 percent improvement unless you mega OC then maybe you reach in the 20s. Dont get me wrong, its always cool to have the awesome setups and to do the greatest things in this modern era of PCs. But the Hype will tell you things are so so so much better and the reality is that so many of these things arent even noticeable. As far as getting a triple core goes, you havent lost out at all with multi GPU setups. Although our GPU drivers do better with 4 cores then with 2 cores in these setups, the triple core phenom holds its own against the quad. So fear, you have nothing to fear about when it comes to "bottlenecking", there is very little difference with 3 vs 4 cores in the phenom 2 setups and here is some numbers which should help you:

http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=3533&p=5&cp=6

the 720 is within a small few frames of the quad when they are OCed to the same point. Now do you think you can tell 124 from 128fps without seeing the bechmarked numbers? As a matter of fact, you cant really even tell 70 from 99 without looking. But as you can see the 4th core does little at all even in benchmarked multi GPU setups!

As far as "bottlenecking" goes!
It has to stop somewhere or there would be infinite fps. its never the cpu or the gpu that is the cause, its a combination of the two. they both will have an effect. I have issues with commonly used term bottlenecking in this case. It is because you can never totally stop either from "bottlenecking". Both the GPU and CPU together dictate the amount of frames per second. If the amount is unacceptable then one should search to see which is taking up too many cycles and causing a low fps. You could replace either the GPU or CPU to get more fps, but still you have never stopped one from bottlenecking the other. You cannot ever. Even the most powerful CPU/GPU is bottlenecking, in this since. there will always be a bottleneck. But are you getting acceptable fps to enjoy your games?


----------



## kromar

huray, the system is up and running again








now i have to figure out what the new voltage settings are for and how i get my ram running at 7-7-7-24


----------



## Gryphyn

Hooray!!!


----------



## kromar

successfully unlocked and set the ram to 6-6-6-24-1T @[email protected]








now lets see if it was my CPU that was holding me back at 3.4 GHz


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
huray, the system is up and running again








now i have to figure out what the new voltage settings are for and how i get my ram running at 7-7-7-24









To ALL Some DDR3 1600mhz findings:

I had some serious issues with my ddr1600, which I almost RMAed. I have OCZ3RPR16004GK, which is supposed to setup at 7-7-7-24 @ 1600mhz. So i was doing some comparing to tighter timings with lower speeds and high NB. At first I couldnt run the 1600 with 1T or i would get errors so i tested a some with 2T. Well the test were favoring the lower 1200 with 5-5-5 I ran my old ram at over the 7-7-7 1600. But then my computer started crashing and wasnt stable. I never tested the new ram which seemed to do okay with 2T, but then i started to realize, I was getting memory errors. I couldnt run 7-7-7-24 as advertised. But i had ran the ram at a sweat 1333 5-5-5-16 1T for like 2 months, so i just couldnt see how the ram was bad because it was stable even at 6-6-6-18 1T at 1500mhz. So after thinking hard about it and many more test, I found out that there wasnt anything wrong with the RAM. AMD doesnt officially support speeds over 1333, although you can run those speeds, amd nor any memory manufacturer can promise you it will be fully stable. I can runn my ram at 1600 with 8-8-8-27 2t, and the imc seems to handle that okay, but anything tighter i get errors, and sometimes right away. So this is where i am now with my ddr3: 1460mhz 6-6-6-18 1T. this gives me slightly better performance over my old ram, which was 1220mhz 5-5-5, but that is barely any difference on any benchmark. The NB makes the difference here. whether you run 1600mhz at 7-7-7 or 1333 6-6-6 all the way down to 1066 5-5-5 and anywere in between, its gonna be pretty much exactly the same. If you can get 1333 at 5-5-5 or 1066 at 4-4-4 then you will surpass 1600 7-7-7 any day of the week. But then again, when you are speaking of memory boasting performance, you are speaking of millimeters when compared to the benefit of OCing the CPU which is like yards of differences


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
successfully unlocked and set the ram to 6-6-6-24-1T @[email protected]








now lets see if it was my CPU that was holding me back at 3.4 GHz









geez, mine is OCZ3P1600 4GK WITHOUT LV..


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys I might order a mugen 2 tomorrow and have it on friday


----------



## vinzend

take it so long for u to buy it..


----------



## Bartmasta

I hope I get some good temps, right now I idle/load at 32'C/55'C with 100% fan.

I hope I can load at 40-45'C with my Mugen 2 at max RPM.


----------



## vinzend

we're so alike.. i used ac freezer 64 pro too before throwing it away and get mugen 2..
before 34c/50c and now 28c/33c..


----------



## Bartmasta

33c load really? What fans do you have on it?

amazing


----------



## vinzend

yea for real.. stock fan..


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
To ALL Some DDR3 1600mhz findings:

I had some serious issues with my ddr1600, which I almost RMAed. I have OCZ3RPR16004GK, which is supposed to setup at 7-7-7-24 @ 1600mhz. So i was doing some comparing to tighter timings with lower speeds and high NB. At first I couldnt run the 1600 with 1T or i would get errors so i tested a some with 2T. Well the test were favoring the lower 1200 with 5-5-5 I ran my old ram at over the 7-7-7 1600. But then my computer started crashing and wasnt stable. I never tested the new ram which seemed to do okay with 2T, but then i started to realize, I was getting memory errors. I couldnt run 7-7-7-24 as advertised. But i had ran the ram at a sweat 1333 5-5-5-16 1T for like 2 months, so i just couldnt see how the ram was bad because it was stable even at 6-6-6-18 1T at 1500mhz. So after thinking hard about it and many more test, I found out that there wasnt anything wrong with the RAM. AMD doesnt officially support speeds over 1333, although you can run those speeds, amd nor any memory manufacturer can promise you it will be fully stable. I can runn my ram at 1600 with 8-8-8-27 2t, and the imc seems to handle that okay, but anything tighter i get errors, and sometimes right away. So this is where i am now with my ddr3: 1460mhz 6-6-6-18 1T. this gives me slightly better performance over my old ram, which was 1220mhz 5-5-5, but that is barely any difference on any benchmark. The NB makes the difference here. whether you run 1600mhz at 7-7-7 or 1333 6-6-6 all the way down to 1066 5-5-5 and anywere in between, its gonna be pretty much exactly the same. If you can get 1333 at 5-5-5 or 1066 at 4-4-4 then you will surpass 1600 7-7-7 any day of the week. But then again, when you are speaking of memory boasting performance, you are speaking of millimeters when compared to the benefit of OCing the CPU which is like yards of differences

i got a lot of errors in memtest when i tried [email protected] so i read some posts in the ocz forum where somone from ocz made some comparisons with 1600mhz loose timings and 1333 tight timings and the performance is almost the same unless you have some really crazy oc.
he also got the ram to run at 5-5-5-24 so i tried cl5 but it gives me some error beeps on boot. i also tried to increase the Vdimm a bit but it didnt help, any idea what settings will be needed to run it as cl5?

i have a strange motherboard temp sensor the highest temps on it are idle about 50Â°c and when i run a stress test the temps go down... to about 40Â°C... *** is wrong with that sensor?


----------



## el gappo

can i bring your attention to my latest thread. i think ill be quite high on that list anytime soon =P http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/56...ml#post7036957


----------



## el gappo

ill take 2nd place for the time being till my new fans arrive and i can be botherd to lap or something lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674126
- Clock Speed - 4008.17
- Bus xMulti - 334 X 12
- RAM Speed - 1366mhz
- Vcore - 1.4
- HT Link - 2004.8
- Motherboard - gigabyte ga-ma790xt-ud4p am3
- Chipset - 790xt
- CPU Cooling - coolermaster v8
- CPU - phenom II 700e X3 (OMG NOT A 720 :O)


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
ill take 2nd place for the time being till my new fans arrive and i can be botherd to lap or something lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674126
- Clock Speed - 4008.17
- Bus xMulti - 334 X 12
- RAM Speed - 1366mhz
- Vcore - 1.4
- HT Link - 2004.8
- Motherboard - gigabyte ga-ma790xt-ud4p am3
- Chipset - 790xt
- CPU Cooling - coolermaster v8
- CPU - phenom II 700e X3 (OMG NOT A 720 :O)

sweet clocks you got there







can the 700e also be unlocked?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
sweet clocks you got there







can the 700e also be unlocked?

cheers man. i should think so, ive never heard of it but ive never heard of anyone else having the chip either lol. i know the 705e have been but they are slightly more popular. couldnt manage it myself but ive only tried the oldest and newest bios revisions 1 left to try

looks like im the highest air oc on a am3 board by a long way


----------



## philthestud

I got a Phenom II X3 TripleCore 720 2.8 unlocked 4th core and overclocked to 3.62ghz stable.
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674400

- CPU Phenom II X3 TripleCore 720
- Clock Speed 3616.4 MHZ
- Bus xMulti 200.91 X18
- RAM Speed 669.7 MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-24 1333 MHZ
- Vcore 1.472 V
- HT Link 2000 MHZ
- NB Speed 2009.6 MHZ
- Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
- Chipset AMD 790X 
- CPU Cooling Thermalright Ultra 120
- Number of Core's X4


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
ill take 2nd place for the time being till my new fans arrive and i can be botherd to lap or something lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674126
- Clock Speed - 4008.17
- Bus xMulti - 334 X 12
- RAM Speed - 1366mhz
- Vcore - 1.4
- HT Link - 2004.8
- Motherboard - gigabyte ga-ma790xt-ud4p am3
- Chipset - 790xt
- CPU Cooling - coolermaster v8
- CPU - phenom II 700e X3 (OMG NOT A 720 :O)

Can we have atleast one screen shot of some sort of atleast one hour stability test? Like one hour of LinX would be good.

Thanks.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i got a lot of errors in memtest when i tried 7-7-7-24[email protected] so i read some posts in the ocz forum where somone from ocz made some comparisons with 1600mhz loose timings and 1333 tight timings and the performance is almost the same unless you have some really crazy oc.
he also got the ram to run at 5-5-5-24 so i tried cl5 but it gives me some error beeps on boot. i also tried to increase the Vdimm a bit but it didnt help, any idea what settings will be needed to run it as cl5?

i have a strange motherboard temp sensor the highest temps on it are idle about 50Â°c and when i run a stress test the temps go down... to about 40Â°C... *** is wrong with that sensor?









Yeah, I got DDR3 1800 memory for a great deal, was like $10 more than 1333 mem, so I said what the heck. I was hoping I would be able to tighten the timings down really far at 1600, and though I haven't had a lot of time to really push things, I may not be able to do so. I have it running at 1600 7-7-7-30 1T right now, just because I haven't had time to mess with it anymore, and because it doesn't make a lick of difference in my games.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Can we have atleast one screen shot of some sort of atleast one hour stability test? Like one hour of LinX would be good.

Thanks.

it's not like he's making it up though but it might not be stable


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Can we have atleast one screen shot of some sort of atleast one hour stability test? Like one hour of LinX would be good.

Thanks.


finally want to update it?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
finally want to update it?









Once i get this ss i will.


----------



## elito

lol...im glad we still got the "stability" part in mind here..and board comes back to me/rig comes back alive tm night! ! ! !


----------



## Bartmasta

i ordered a mugen 2, coming friday









gogo 3.8 GHz


----------



## yvliew

Just got my x3 710 a month ago..

-AMD Phenom II X3 710 @ 3.51ghz - 270x13
-vcore = 1.42v
NB : 1890mhz

Cooling with Cooler Master V8 idle around 21C, load around 35C..

PS: I've gone through many pages, I haven't seen anyone using X3 710 processor.. It's so unpopular??? I should've gotten 720BE~~~~


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Can we have atleast one screen shot of some sort of atleast one hour stability test? Like one hour of LinX would be good.

Thanks.


Yes sir, we have a suicide run section that all you have to do is validate. One of the most important provision on the front page is the fact that it is stable:
"Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves."
We dont need people taking advantage of this. I am not saying he is making it up, but i do admit it does sound more like a suicide run to me, this is from reading the other post. I could be wrong, but 1 hour linx or something, isnt too much to ask, you know if its stable and all


----------



## el gappo

yeah sorry about that guys went to sleep finally. im working on stabalizing it now for ya. i could run prime for hours on end but while superfetch is failing i cant exactly call it stable. ill post back when i figure something out. had a look at the suicide section and i seriously lmao at bartmaster







you crazy guy

btw ocre youve got a x4 20 in you sig rig







you need a phenerom


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
yeah sorry about that guys went to sleep finally. im working on stabalizing it now for ya. i could run prime for hours on end but while superfetch is failing i cant exactly call it stable. ill post back when i figure something out. had a look at the suicide section and i seriously lmao at bartmaster







you crazy guy

btw ocre youve got a x4 20 in you sig rig







you need a phenerom

when you unlock tri cores to quad, it becomes x4 10/ or x4 20 cpu.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
had a look at the suicide section and i seriously lmao at bartmaster







you crazy guy


----------



## el gappo

oh no way. i had some problems with the cpu id on mine when i got it. cpu-z thought it was a rc phenom x4 870 with 3 threads.and everest thought i was an engineering sample but this new mobo has a better cpu id and its alot less buggy. thankfully now i can raise the nb volts without becoming unstable
( writing this at 4.0 with prime on the go







)


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i got a lot of errors in memtest when i tried [email protected] so i read some posts in the ocz forum where somone from ocz made some comparisons with 1600mhz loose timings and 1333 tight timings and the performance is almost the same unless you have some really crazy oc.
he also got the ram to run at 5-5-5-24 so i tried cl5 but it gives me some error beeps on boot. i also tried to increase the Vdimm a bit but it didnt help, any idea what settings will be needed to run it as cl5?

i have a strange motherboard temp sensor the highest temps on it are idle about 50Â°c and when i run a stress test the temps go down... to about 40Â°C... *** is wrong with that sensor?









I was running 5-5-5-16 for ever at like 1220 with the OCZ reaper 1333 underclocked. When i got the OCZ reaper 1600, I could run 5-5-5 up to 1300 maybe further, but i spent more time trying to get it to be stable at 1600, with the rated speed of 7-7-7-24. Well i gave up on this because it just wouldnt do it unless it was cas 8. So i dropped it to 6-6-6-18 and went all the way up to about 1500mhz. That yeilds better performance then 1600 7-7-7-24. Even slightly better then my original 5-5-5-16 @ 1220mhz. but that is ever so slightly. You should be able to run 5-5-5-24 somewhere in the range of 1200 to 1300mhz. At 1220 I was nearly identical to the 1600 7-7-7-24, maybe even slightly better. So anywhere in there you should be able to run since your ram is rated 7-7-7 @ 1600. Its all additive. It should downclock and get tighter timings in a linear fashion. If you are running 6-6-6 then i would go ahead and bring up the speed over 1333 to as high as you can to get the most out of the ram. Testing stability in ram is a long process. I just would bring up the fsb some every night and ran memtest86 or sometimes prime until i got errors by the next morning then i dropped it back a bit and tested the heck out of it. Where ever you top out, whether its 5-5-5 @ 1260mhz or 6-6-6 @ 1460, whichever route you choose, its gonna be the limit of your ram, and the most you can get out of it, and likewise, they will all pretty much perform the same. Does that make since? Playing with the ram doesnt really give you much bang at all, but when you done every thing else you could with the CPU, its something else to tinker with. And besides, I payed good money for ddr3 1600mhz 7-7-7-24! I want to get the most out of it, Even if its all in my heads. Ram is something only the benchmark numbers will revile results.


----------



## el gappo

are these 2gb stick you are having trouble with? im using these atm http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=8&subcat=400 7-6-6-24-1t with 1.9 ant 1599mhz







id definately recomend them. allthough i think htey are the reason i bsod earlier because i was running blend and i think i ran out of ram with the low speeds i was using

*YAWN* this prime95 game is really boring 30 mins so far


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I was running 5-5-5-16 for ever at like 1220 with the OCZ reaper 1333 underclocked. When i got the OCZ reaper 1600, I could run 5-5-5 up to 1300 maybe further, but i spent more time trying to get it to be stable at 1600, with the rated speed of 7-7-7-24. Well i gave up on this because it just wouldnt do it unless it was cas 8. So i dropped it to 6-6-6-18 and went all the way up to about 1500mhz. That yeilds better performance then 1600 7-7-7-24. Even slightly better then my original 5-5-5-16 @ 1220mhz. but that is ever so slightly. You should be able to run 5-5-5-24 somewhere in the range of 1200 to 1300mhz. At 1220 I was nearly identical to the 1600 7-7-7-24, maybe even slightly better. So anywhere in there you should be able to run since your ram is rated 7-7-7 @ 1600. Its all additive. It should downclock and get tighter timings in a linear fashion. If you are running 6-6-6 then i would go ahead and bring up the speed over 1333 to as high as you can to get the most out of the ram. Testing stability in ram is a long process. I just would bring up the fsb some every night and ran memtest86 or sometimes prime until i got errors by the next morning then i dropped it back a bit and tested the heck out of it. Where ever you top out, whether its 5-5-5 @ 1260mhz or 6-6-6 @ 1460, whichever route you choose, its gonna be the limit of your ram, and the most you can get out of it, and likewise, they will all pretty much perform the same. Does that make since? Playing with the ram doesnt really give you much bang at all, but when you done every thing else you could with the CPU, its something else to tinker with. And besides, I payed good money for ddr3 1600mhz 7-7-7-24! I want to get the most out of it, Even if its all in my heads. Ram is something only the benchmark numbers will revile results.


ah ok, so basically i have to reduce the ram multi and increase the fsb if i would want to run it as cl5? i dont think thats worth it since NB clock will bring far more performance than that and probably wont take that long to test:O

any idea whats going on with the temp sensor?^^


----------



## Bartmasta

vvvvvvvvVOLTAGE


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


vvvvvvvvVOLTAGE











wow wth did he leave it on auto?
















just failed after54 minutes but ive installed xp and it feels much more stable.


----------



## kromar

omg now that is a Vcore









how is it that i see a lot of people have their tRC or tRAS below the optimal value?
did i get something wrong or has something changed with ram settings?
as far as i know tRAS should be tRAS = tCL + tRCD + tRP (+/- 1) 
and tRC should be min. tRC = tRAS + tRP

could that explain why there is such a high Vcore in the pic as he thinks its the cpu that is unstable when its most likely the ram?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
omg now that is a Vcore









how is it that i see a lot of people have their tRC or tRAS below the optimal value?
did i get something wrong or has something changed with ram settings?
as far as i know tRAS should be tRAS = tCL + tRCD + tRP (+/- 1)
and tRC should be min. tRC = tRAS + tRP

could that explain why there is such a high Vcore in the pic as he thinks its the cpu that is unstable when its most likely the ram?

indeed..


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
could that explain why there is such a high Vcore in the pic as he thinks its the cpu that is unstable when its most likely the ram?

The guy with the cpu is chew*, i'm not sure if u heard of him but hes a skilled amd overclocker and he was just messing around


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
The guy with the cpu is chew*, i'm not sure if u heard of him but hes a skilled amd overclocker and he was just messing around

if hes so skilled, why does he have such messed up ram timings? was that part of the messing around?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
if hes so skilled, why does he have such messed up ram timings? was that part of the messing around?

you ever watched one of the phenom overclocking videos? chip was probably staring in it







but those timings are kinda krazy. maybe he was going to be overclocking in windows and had it all set up or something god knows


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
The guy with the cpu is chew*, i'm not sure if u heard of him but hes a skilled amd overclocker and he was just messing around

i believe he was trying to find which of his boxed chips would accept high voltages before going to bench with ln2, saves him time and money


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
are these 2gb stick you are having trouble with? im using these atm http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=8&subcat=400 7-6-6-24-1t with 1.9 ant 1599mhz







id definately recomend them. allthough i think htey are the reason i bsod earlier because i was running blend and i think i ran out of ram with the low speeds i was using

*YAWN* this prime95 game is really boring 30 mins so far

Yes, but it wasnt the rams fault. Its the something to do with the imc. The memory works fine at 1600 7-7-7-24 in another system. AMD does officially support speeds over 1333mhz and this is because their memory controllers. There are many phenom 2s that work fine at 1600. Even mine does at 8-8-8, but any tighter and i start getting errors. Also i must run 2T when 1600mhz. But on the other hand i can run 1500mhz @ 6-6-6-18 1T all day long, with the same ram. We all know and evn AMD knows their memory controllers are one of the next big focus points on their upcoming cpus. These are just an extension of the same old ddr2 controllers they have been using for years. There will be much better memory controllers coming out with future amd cpus, these current ones do not take advantage of ddr3 much at all. I just cant wait to see a new amd architecture. This phenom 2 was really a big jump in the right direction. Just think about all the things they go right this time. They really went skimpy on the cache to keep cost down. When they realease some models with more l3 and perhaps a better imc. See no on is really paying attention, or noticing the fact that the q9550 and q9650, which amd has matched in performance, are running *twice* as much cache as the phenom 2s. This is a big deal when working with quads. The phenom 2 is very powerful to be able to compete running half the cache of intel counterparts. But you see this is where amd makes up for the cost of the bigger die


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
if hes so skilled, why does he have such messed up ram timings? was that part of the messing around?

he is so skilled, i've been following his posts at xs for a while now and i have learned a ton of information from him.

the ram timings weren't messed up, it was pulled down to its tightest timings because he was testing and at the same time benching on air


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Yes, but it wasnt the rams fault. Its the something to do with the imc. The memory works fine at 1600 7-7-7-24 in another system. AMD does officially support speeds over 1333mhz and this is because their memory controllers. There are many phenom 2s that work fine at 1600. Even mine does at 8-8-8, but any tighter and i start getting errors. Also i must run 2T when 1600mhz. But on the other hand i can run 1500mhz @ 6-6-6-18 1T all day long, with the same ram. We all know and evn AMD knows their memory controllers are one of the next big focus points on their upcoming cpus. These are just an extension of the same old ddr2 controllers they have been using for years. There will be much better memory controllers coming out with future amd cpus, these current ones do not take advantage of ddr3 much at all. I just cant wait to see a new amd architecture. This phenom 2 was really a big jump in the right direction. Just think about all the things they go right this time. They really went skimpy on the cache to keep cost down. When they realease some models with more l3 and perhaps a better imc. See no on is really paying attention, or noticing the fact that the q9550 and q9650, which amd has matched in performance, are running *twice* as much cache as the phenom 2s. This is a big deal when working with quads. The phenom 2 is very powerful to be able to compete running half the cache of intel counterparts. But you see this is where amd makes up for the cost of the bigger die

yeah i noticed the same problem with 1600mhz and the command rate. i haven't read up much on it an jumped in the deep end just figured what was going wrong before i read this post lol. im just keeping 2t with the cycle time loose and its sound as a pound. i can either have stressed out nb and ht or stresst ram timmings. cant do both at the same time its not having 1 bar of it. ill figure it out next week when i have the time.

im really tempted to sell this chip and try out a 900e or a low wattage 955 that ive spotted. im keeping an eye on these funny oem chips they seem quite promising


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Yes, but it wasnt the rams fault. Its the something to do with the imc. The memory works fine at 1600 7-7-7-24 in another system. AMD does officially support speeds over 1333mhz and this is because their memory controllers. There are many phenom 2s that work fine at 1600. Even mine does at 8-8-8, but any tighter and i start getting errors. Also i must run 2T when 1600mhz. But on the other hand i can run 1500mhz @ 6-6-6-18 1T all day long, with the same ram. We all know and evn AMD knows their memory controllers are one of the next big focus points on their upcoming cpus. These are just an extension of the same old ddr2 controllers they have been using for years. There will be much better memory controllers coming out with future amd cpus, these current ones do not take advantage of ddr3 much at all. I just cant wait to see a new amd architecture. This phenom 2 was really a big jump in the right direction. Just think about all the things they go right this time. They really went skimpy on the cache to keep cost down. When they realease some models with more l3 and perhaps a better imc. See no on is really paying attention, or noticing the fact that the q9550 and q9650, which amd has matched in performance, are running *twice* as much cache as the phenom 2s. This is a big deal when working with quads. The phenom 2 is very powerful to be able to compete running half the cache of intel counterparts. But you see this is where amd makes up for the cost of the bigger die

yeah i noticed the same problem @ 1600mhz and the command rate. i haven't read up much on it an jumped in the deep end just figured what was going wrong before i read this post lol. im just keeping 2t with the cycle time loose and its sound as a pound. i can either have stressed out nb and ht or stresst ram timmings. cant do both at the same time its not having 1 bar of it. ill figure it out next week when i have the time.

im really tempted to sell this chip and try out a 900e or a low wattage 955 that ive spotted. im keeping an eye on these funny oem chips they seem quite promising and dirt cheap

WOW edited it and it pops up twice that sucks
please dont do it a third time lol


----------



## ganastasiou

I have set Vcore 1.368 in bios,when i stress cpu and i am watching the voltages with cpuid hw monitor the maximum vcore is 1.41 and the minimum is 1.36.

Can some1 give me details about this cause?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

How can i unlock my 720, i went into my BIOS and followed these steps advanced>CPU configuration>Nvidia Core Calibration>Auto it posts as AMD Phenom(tm) X4 20 but in windows it pops up as thrice cores in CPUz and Taskmnger is it just a bad chip? it had the 0904 on it proir to lapping







thanks


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ganastasiou*


I have set Vcore 1.368 in bios,when i stress cpu and i am watching the voltages with cpuid hw monitor the maximum vcore is 1.41 and the minimum is 1.36.

Can some1 give me details about this cause?










Its something called vdrop everyboard has it, it maens your voltages won't be Exactly what you set them to, like in the BIOS im set at 1.5375 and in windows (idle) it hovers from 1.504-1.52 under load it drops to 1.488 it's totally fine and everyone gets it, just make sure it isn't a full .1v


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Its something called vdrop everyboard has it, it maens your voltages won't be Exactly what you set them to, like in the BIOS im set at 1.5375 and in windows (idle) it hovers from 1.504-1.52 under load it drops to 1.488 it's totally fine and everyone gets it, just make sure it isn't a full .1v


and what about the issue, that his voltage is higher than set? does this also count as vdrop? because i also have a higher vcore as is set in the bios (up to 0.03v more)


----------



## ganastasiou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Its something called vdrop everyboard has it, it maens your voltages won't be Exactly what you set them to, like in the BIOS im set at 1.5375 and in windows (idle) it hovers from 1.504-1.52 under load it drops to 1.488 it's totally fine and everyone gets it, just make sure it isn't a full .1v


I thought that,the vcore i set through bios is the max voltage my cpu will take.Isn't it a lot higher than the default about .045V(1.41-1.368)?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


and what about the issue, that his voltage is higher than set? does this also count as vdrop? because i also have a higher vcore as is set in the bios (up to 0.03v more)


Oh sorry i didn't read it through properly and had a dislecsick moment, that is weird indeed, i had an XFX nforce 750a SLI board and my voltages were stuck at 1.368 and going to 1.4 under load, is your board AM2+ so you needed a BIOS update? cause that one was in after that my voltage option became useless, I think not all AM2+ boards support AM3 properly, some do and some don't, My M4N82 Deluxe was advertised as an AM3 board and was said to support phenom ii (it did thats not the issue) but on the socket itself it says AM2+, so i think this is an AM2+ board that was bios flashed from the factory, moral of the story, i don't think your board likes the CPU, does your voltage option work? meaning does it change when you change the option?


----------



## darklord27

yeah, the option works, but the voltage is everytime about .01 to .03v more than set. my board is am3, so thats not the problem


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


yeah, the option works, but the voltage is everytime about .01 to .03v more than set. my board is am3, so thats not the problem


its no big deal, not at all! My cpuz vcore reading goes above what i set in the bios as well. But that is besides the point. Even when im idle, my vcore goes up and down around where ever it is set in the bios. Unde load it gets pretty steady, slightly above my bios setting. 
But here is the point:
Your vcore is being measured by sensors that, while they do give you useful data, are not an exact precise measurement of the voltage. In most cases its pretty accurate. But never was it supposed to be the end all reading. You still get vdrop/fluctuations with a voltage meter, but even if you measure your car battery, you will see this. Every instrument has a +/- percentage of accuracy. Sometimes you can see this variance before your very eyes


----------



## vinzend




----------



## Bartmasta

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t-revised.html


----------



## Scrypt3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*













Nice OC i doubt its stable, is it?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrypt3r*


Nice OC i doubt its stable, is it?


havent done that since havent installed prime95 yet.. installing it now..


----------



## Scrypt3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


havent done that since havent installed prime95 yet.. installing it now..










Cant wait!


----------



## RawZ

Hi guys,

Fancy winning some money and/or great OCN prizes?

Why not try OCN's benchmark speed test contest here

Sign up!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Hi guys,

Fancy winning some money and/or great OCN prizes?

Why not try OCN's benchmark speed test contest here

Sign up!

lol i thought this was a spambot post till i saw it was you









im gona be entering fow sure just sent my ticket


----------



## RawZ

Cool bud. Can't wait to see your results


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Its something called vdrop everyboard has it, it maens your voltages won't be Exactly what you set them to, like in the BIOS im set at 1.5375 and in windows (idle) it hovers from 1.504-1.52 under load it drops to 1.488 it's totally fine and everyone gets it, just make sure it isn't a full .1v

hmm i dont have this Vdrop... my Vcore stays always at the same value, that was also the case with the old board 

the NV chipset might be the problem why you cant unlock the 4th core, there is a thread about unlocking the core, there are many boards listed which work for unlocking, you should check if yours is in there.


----------



## el gappo

wow hwbot already answered my ticket :O http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/proces...nom_ii_x3_700e im going to dominate this section muhahahaha. only partly because im the only guy crazy enough to buy one and overclock it lol


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


hmm i dont have this Vdrop... my Vcore stays always at the same value, that was also the case with the old board 

the NV chipset might be the problem why you cant unlock the 4th core, there is a thread about unlocking the core, there are many boards listed which work for unlocking, you should check if yours is in there.


You have a decent Gigabyte board, this is why you dont have vDroop.

Funny thing about my chip is that i i try booting at 3.6GHz i get to a certain part of windows booting then it just reboots. If i then try at 800MHz i get to the same place and restart. This is always with windows 7, never tried XP.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
You have a decent Gigabyte board, this is why you dont have vDroop.

well if only o got a decent cpu, cant even get it stable at [email protected] on this board... maybe its the cooling after all or just a super bad cpu.
at the moment my CPU temps idle are 32Â°C and load about 53Â°C with 1.424Vcore @3.38ghz. can someone with good cooling check what CPU temps he gets at these settings?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Funny thing about my chip is that i i try booting at 3.6GHz i get to a certain part of windows booting then it just reboots. If i then try at 800MHz i get to the same place and restart. This is always with windows 7, never tried XP.

have you tried loosen the ram timings? if i remember right, a reboot during boot mostly points to a ram or voltage problem.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
well if only o got a decent cpu, cant even get it stable at [email protected] on this board... maybe its the cooling after all or just a super bad cpu.
at the moment my CPU temps idle are 32Â°C and load about 53Â°C with 1.424Vcore @3.38ghz. can someone with good cooling check what CPU temps he gets at these settings?

have you tried loosen the ram timings? if i remember right, a reboot during boot mostly points to a ram or voltage problem.

29/30C idle and 45C load on mine and i cant see why it should be any different. i start getting errors when i go over 50 odd degrees thats likely your problem

MORE FANS


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
29/30C idle and 45C load on mine and i cant see why it should be any different. i start getting errors when i go over 50 odd degrees thats likely your problem

MORE FANS

these are your CPU temps and not cores, right?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
these are your CPU temps and not cores, right?

correct







the cores are about 3C lower at idle unless its a cold night. are you not on water???
also 1t comand rate at those memory speeds = not good, change it to 2t and see where you get. we were talking about this earlier today i think


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
correct







the cores are about 3C lower at idle unless its a cold night. are you not on water???
also 1t comand rate at those memory speeds = not good, change it to 2t and see where you get. we were talking about this earlier today i think

yes im on water but its a very old setup, my brother bought that cooling solution to cool his dual p3








heres a pic of the cpu block http://www.pc-ville.com/watercooling...bdd.php?id=130

i was planing to upgrade my h2o system but the accident with the old board wasnt cheap:swearing:

im not sure if i should go h2o again or just get a nice air cooler... which air cooler has the best performance at the moment?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
yes im on water but its a very old setup, my brother bought that cooling solution to cool his dual p3








heres a pic of the cpu block http://www.pc-ville.com/watercooling...bdd.php?id=130

i was planing to upgrade my h2o system but the accident with the old board wasnt cheap:swearing:

im not sure if i should go h2o again or just get a nice air cooler... which air cooler has the best performance at the moment?



do you want this cool?


----------



## Bartmasta

mugen 2 tomorrow


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
yes im on water but its a very old setup, my brother bought that cooling solution to cool his dual p3








heres a pic of the cpu block http://www.pc-ville.com/watercooling...bdd.php?id=130

i was planing to upgrade my h2o system but the accident with the old board wasnt cheap:swearing:

im not sure if i should go h2o again or just get a nice air cooler... which air cooler has the best performance at the moment?

the meglehams atm but im experimenting with the v8 on tuesday, ordered a 120mm 90cfm for the middle and 2 80mm 75cfm fans for push pull. im betting on some good temps







counting on it to for over 4.0 stable


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 


do you want this cool?

i guess these are idle temps? how does it look under load?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i guess these are idle temps? how does it look under load?

didn't do that but i'll tomorrow morning since now it's 9.23PM and time to play..









i did it once and it's 33c.. but i'll show it to u again tomorrow..


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
hmm i dont have this Vdrop... my Vcore stays always at the same value, that was also the case with the old board 

the NV chipset might be the problem why you cant unlock the 4th core, there is a thread about unlocking the core, there are many boards listed which work for unlocking, you should check if yours is in there.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
You have a decent Gigabyte board, this is why you dont have vDroop.

Funny thing about my chip is that i i try booting at 3.6GHz i get to a certain part of windows booting then it just reboots. If i then try at 800MHz i get to the same place and restart. This is always with windows 7, never tried XP.

Yea newer gigabytes report no vdroop. But I think its the in their bios not to report the small fluctuations. Because all flowing current fluctuates ever so tiny. You cannot stop this from happening. Some boards report high vdroop, others very little. But we are all at the mercy of the reading sensors. The reason i think, for sure 100% that gigabyte has started using their bios to keep from reporting vdroop is because every newer model is completely vdroop free. Everyone of the report this without a doubt. Every measuring instrument is only precise to a certain degree. The vdroop usually stays within the +/- tolerance anyway


----------



## fortesquieu

First overclock, didn't really push it. Pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## S3phro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*




do you want this cool?


I'll chuck up a screen shot of mine running at 19-21c on all cores with more voltage tonight.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s3phro* 
i'll chuck up a screen shot of mine running at 19-21c on all cores with more voltage tonight.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
First overclock, didn't really push it. Pretty satisfied with it.


Try dropping back the multiplier a bit the bringing up the cpu speed ("fsb") in increments. Almost every phenom2 I have played with respond well this way and achieve higher OCs with the same volts. You must watch so that you dont OC the ram too much. Most ram can go at least 210 to 220 without touching timings or messing with ram dividers. You know like 17 multiplier X 210=3570. My cpu does much better with my multiplier under 17.5. Actually I keep it at 16 - 16.5. Here i can get 3.5 at stock volts. 16 X 219 on stock volts. just by changing the multiplier I am not stable at 3.5ghz on stock volts. Every cpu is different, but i have played with enough and know that the as the multiplier goes up so do the volts, more then when the bus goes up. You have both to play with, your chip is totally different than anyone else's.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
You have a decent Gigabyte board, this is why you dont have vDroop.

Funny thing about my chip is that i i try booting at 3.6GHz i get to a certain part of windows booting then it just reboots. If i then try at 800MHz i get to the same place and restart. This is always with windows 7, never tried XP.

I've actually wondered about that, since I've never seen Vdroop either.

I've been using Windows 7, and I haven't had it ever reboot on me while booting up, but I have had it just blue screen while doing so.

After OCing for a while, I believe I introduced enough errors in the registry/drive that 3 out of four times the OS wouldn't fully load. It would look like everything loaded correctly, but all the quick-start icons down near the start button wouldn't load, and when I tried to run some of my programs, they would say something like "program unable to write to file, file is write protected." Which tells me my profile permissions hadn't loaded correctly.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


I've actually wondered about that, since I've never seen Vdroop either.

I've been using Windows 7, and I haven't had it ever reboot on me while booting up, but I have had it just blue screen while doing so.

After OCing for a while, I believe I introduced enough errors in the registry/drive that 3 out of four times the OS wouldn't fully load. It would look like everything loaded correctly, but all the quick-start icons down near the start button wouldn't load, and when I tried to run some of my programs, they would say something like "program unable to write to file, file is write protected." Which tells me my profile permissions hadn't loaded correctly.


Time to reinstall your OS im thinking, mine does thinks like that after loads of overclocking.

Update on what im upto:
I have installed an 120GB IDE (yuck) hard drive and installed XP Performance edition on it. I love this OS so so much.
I have also changed my cpu (OMG!!) to a Athlon X2 64 4000+ Brisbane 2.1GHz.
The reason for this is that this benchmarking compotion could be good so i fought why not enter the AMD X2, so this is only a temp thing while i benchmark.

So im back to FSB overclocking, What fun! I overclocked straight from 2GHz to 3GHz with a small voltage increase idle is 25'c.

Athlon/brisbane overclocking tips please!


----------



## elito

well my board came back from RMA - the issue resided on a corrupted bios chip..so they repaired that..and once..i put my rig together, posted..went into bios and applied STOCK setrtings manually..saved/exit..restart..and BAM..stuck in the process of "trying to post" what FAIL!!! great, now im gonna have to RMA again, but this time i yelled at em, and they offered to "replace" my board.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


well my board came back from RMA - the issue resided on a corrupted bios chip..so they repaired that..and once..i put my rig together, posted..went into bios and applied STOCK setrtings manually..saved/exit..restart..and BAM..stuck in the process of "trying to post" what FAIL!!! great, now im gonna have to RMA again, but this time i yelled at em, and they offered to "replace" my board.


They should have just replaced your board there and then, if i corrupt bios or something Ebuyer will still replace mine.


----------



## Bartmasta

Getting mugen 2 in 30 minutes


----------



## vinzend

+ installing it = 2 hours..


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Try dropping back the multiplier a bit the bringing up the cpu speed ("fsb") in increments. Almost every phenom2 I have played with respond well this way and achieve higher OCs with the same volts. You must watch so that you dont OC the ram too much. Most ram can go at least 210 to 220 without touching timings or messing with ram dividers. You know like 17 multiplier X 210=3570. My cpu does much better with my multiplier under 17.5. Actually I keep it at 16 - 16.5. Here i can get 3.5 at stock volts. 16 X 219 on stock volts. just by changing the multiplier I am not stable at 3.5ghz on stock volts. Every cpu is different, but i have played with enough and know that the as the multiplier goes up so do the volts, more then when the bus goes up. You have both to play with, your chip is totally different than anyone else's.


Hey, thanks a lot for the advise. I'm going to try it out later.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i guess these are idle temps? how does it look under load?


as i promised


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


as i promised












Can we get a non-resized version? I cant read any of it.


----------



## C.J.B.

Hello everyone, first time here so









I recently bought 720, unfortunately it's not stable when unlocked








Max stable is near 3.7 but with relatively high voltage (1.53) but for 24/7 i keep it at 3.57 with 1.47v..
temps at idle are around 30, never over 45 when in full load...
Overall, i am satisfied even though it could be better..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=678418


----------



## vinzend

damn i just closed the site, turned it back to 3.6ghz @ 1.376 vcore..









im just showing the load temp which is 30c at 1.488vcore..

for next time references, what should i do to show it? non-resized and put which link on here?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
damn i just closed the site, turned it back to 3.6ghz @ 1.376 vcore..









im just showing the load temp which is 30c at 1.488vcore..

for next time references, what should i do to show it? non-resized and put which link on here?

even when you go to image shack the image is small size when you pick full sizes. For the most part it is unreadable.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C.J.B.*


Hello everyone, first time here so









I recently bought 720, unfortunately it's not stable when unlocked








Max stable is near 3.7 but with relatively high voltage (1.53) but for 24/7 i keep it at 3.57 with 1.47v..
temps at idle are around 30, never over 45 when in full load...
Overall, i am satisfied even though it could be better..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=678418


Welcome to the party








"even though it could be better"????
lol, Its just amassing how much or expectations have changed over the last few months. 3.7ghz is nearly a 1ghz overclock, Man that is amassing for AMD phenoms. Even at ~ 3.6, its still 800mhz increase. Thats veeery good results. 
Welcome to the forum, if you want in the list you must post in the format.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Welcome to the party








"even though it could be better"????
lol, Its just amassing how much or expectations have changed over the last few months. 3.7ghz is nearly a 1ghz overclock, Man that is amassing for AMD phenoms. Even at ~ 3.6, its still 800mhz increase. Thats veeery good results. 
Welcome to the forum, if you want in the list you must post in the format.


PFFFFT sod 1ghz oc you want a 1.6ghz oc on your phenom II with 1.45 vcore


----------



## Bartmasta

Wooooooo got my Mugen 2

Ambient is like 3'C lower than normally, but Instead of loading at 54'C with my ac 64 pro I get 40'C! And when I just browse on the internet I get 26'C instead of 35'C


----------



## vinzend

the magic of mugen 2..


----------



## Bartmasta

Guys I'm trying 201.4 x 19 = 3824.5 MHz @ 1.5V and I'm loading at 44'C yet I BSOD after 5 min

What should I do?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Guys I'm trying 201.4 x 19 = 3824.5 MHz @ 1.5V and I'm loading at 44'C yet I BSOD after 5 min

What should I do?

increase NB to 2.6ghz, HT 2ghz.. and let's see if still BSOD..

-
hei i have a random question, how do i validate my 3dmark06 score?
i know how to validate cpu, but dont know how to validate 3dmark06..


----------



## Bartmasta

But my NB is 2617 Mhz and my HT 2 GHz

:/


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Guys I'm trying 201.4 x 19 = 3824.5 MHz @ 1.5V and I'm loading at 44'C yet I BSOD after 5 min

What should I do?

first find your max stable cpu multi (you have gone past this i reakon) . then max fsb. then max ht link and nb links. then max memory clocks. then you know what you are working with. will take a few hours but then you can work on a nice combo


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
But my NB is 2617 Mhz and my HT 2 GHz

:/

fsb 200mhz, multiplier 19x.. try that first if it's stable..
btw how do you have that proof emoticon on sig?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
fsb 200mhz, multiplier 19x.. try that first if it's stable..
btw how do you have that proof emoticon on sig?

you go into the icons>more>find proof somewhere in the full list..


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
PFFFFT sod 1ghz oc you want a 1.6ghz oc on your phenom II with 1.45 vcore









I think I seen some really strange off the wall OEM phenom2s that come in real low mghz. I bet with some of them , you can get well over 1 ghz OC. I think I saw a 2.4 and maybe even lower OEM model that supposed to be released.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Update on what im upto:
I have installed an 120GB IDE (yuck) hard drive and installed XP Performance edition on it. I love this OS so so much.
I have also changed my cpu (OMG!!) to a Athlon X2 64 4000+ Brisbane 2.1GHz.
The reason for this is that this benchmarking compotion could be good so i fought why not enter the AMD X2, so this is only a temp thing while i benchmark.

So im back to FSB overclocking, What fun! I overclocked straight from 2GHz to 3GHz with a small voltage increase idle is 25'c.

Athlon/brisbane overclocking tips please!


BTW, I kinda like Wills thinking with his OCing project. Man an athlon 40000+ with 1 ghz OC right off the bat is real impressive. I take it he has experiences with that CPU before. I couldnt get my AMD Opty180 (2.4ghz) over 500mhz stable. Well I ran it for a while at 3ghz, failed prime after an hour but it was pretty stable, Then after a few months bsod (maybe 3?). then several months later even after dropping it to 2.9 stability failed again, then I was at ~2.8 for the remainder of its 4yrs until i sold it. I think the reason I kept having to drop it was because over time my OS got more and more bloated being used 24/7 and my stability errors were exaggerated and bsod. But then again the cpu couldve been slowly deteriorating its ability. But i just dont think thats how it works. I have been hearing of many people having to drop back thei OC after time, where once it was fully stable.
There is a such thing as burning in a CPU, Maybe we really burn them in big time, I dont know. But I do know I never burned up a CPU overclocking. Not yet, though, I am not too extreme, After i find their limits, i usually back off to a very sweat mild OC, Right before you have to add mega volts. A lot of PCs I OC I dont maintain, so I keep it mild an sweat for them. And yrs and yrs now, many and not one dead cpu, at least I havent been told of it.


----------



## elito

^pssh..wills is nothing but cup cakes when it comes to oc'ing.. BAD BAD BAD!


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
But my NB is 2617 Mhz and my HT 2 GHz

:/

The higher I go with the CPU, I usually have to drop the NB, After I get the CPU where i am trying to get it then I can bring it up. Your NB may be fine, but for now, you shouldnt try to OC all this things at once. Also did you let the Thermal paste warm up and cool off. Usually after you install a new cooler, you must "burn' in the paste so to speak. Then it will conduct heat much better


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Guys I'm trying 201.4 x 19 = 3824.5 MHz @ 1.5V and I'm loading at 44'C yet I BSOD after 5 min

What should I do?


play with the fsb, drop the multiplier some. My CPU hates high Multiplier with bus at 200. I can get much much higher by dropping back the multiplie, After i found the multiplier limit, -As it looks like you did-, then drop it down a little bring up the "fsb" and see what happens. keep doing this but Dont go way out with it without dropping your ram divider or starting speed, ie ddr1066 to ddr 800. This is only when you get above 220 or so, just keep your ram from causing errors, cause you can come back and tweak all that later. you might even want to start off with your ram way down, like ddr400 or whatever, as to keep all variables out. You can then bring everything up one at a time


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you go into the icons>more>find proof somewhere in the full list..


thanks.. how about validating 3dmark score and putting it under sig?


----------



## Bartmasta

Well 19x200 = 3.8 GHz is stable @ 1.5V. Didn't try less voltage.

Just a thought, my Mugen 2 is so large the fan is resting on my ram sticks, could it cause them to overheat? They have heatspreaders of course.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Well 19x200 = 3.8 GHz is stable @ 1.5V. Didn't try less voltage.

Just a thought, my Mugen 2 is so large the fan is resting on my ram sticks, could it cause them to overheat? They have heatspreaders of course.


ok so u can go anywhere above that?

that's fine i guess.. mine is like that too..


----------



## Bartmasta

well now it's time to start tweaking and such. Hopefully I will be able to find what I did wrong.

I'd like to remind you guys that my RAM is 800 5-5-5-16 stock and I'm running it at 1074 4-5-5-15. Maybe I will have to run it at 1066Mhz, but one thing is for certain, I don't want to go back to a 4x multiplier.

Oh well, it's tweaking time!

Some pics:


----------



## Bartmasta

3625 4-5-5-15 1074 MHz = stable
3800 5-5-5-15 800 MHz = stable
3800 4-5-5-15 1066 MHz = unstable

derp


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Wow, can wait to see what you get!

What water cooling are you using?

I've been out with modem problems as of late but now I'm back - Sorry it took so long to reply.

I'm on air running one of my stock Opty 939 coolers. The WC'ing is for my 939 and 754 systems at the moment but will WC this one when I can get a block for it.
I should be able to post up something soon enough guys. BTW I think I may have semi-fried my RAM since it won't clock as high as it used to but at least it's still working.... For now anyway.


----------



## Bartmasta

bah 19x200 = 3800 mhz is unstable with every else stock


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
bah 19x200 = 3800 mhz is unstable with every else stock

thought u said stable..


----------



## Bartmasta

ok I got 3800 mhz stable with 1.52V, is that too much?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
ok I got 3800 mhz stable with 1.52V, is that too much?

would say yes but every chip is different.. as long as u dont use it for daily purposes, and it's cool (magic of mugen 2







) it's ok..


----------



## Bartmasta

omg 3800 mhz is unstable :/ crashed when playing a game

lame


----------



## vinzend

lol.. has it ever been stable?


----------



## Bartmasta

3624.5 @ 1.45 was rock solid with my old cooler, even if it hit 54'C

I'm trying 3755 MHz with 1.5V now (24/7 ofc)


----------



## vinzend

3.6ghz is a piece of cake.. running it for daily 1.388v..


----------



## Bartmasta

Yeah but you have yours unlocked


----------



## vinzend

isnt it even harder to be stable at 4 cores than 3 cores?









with 3 cores, i can hit 3.9ghz stable at 1.52vcore while 4 cores can't.. couldn't at least..


----------



## Bartmasta

Wow 3.9 GHz...

My 4th core is sorta defective so it's only stable at like 2.8 GHz

Btw 3755 MHz @ 1.5V looking stable, hit 46'C max on cores with linx (linx is the most stressful program that ive ever used)


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Wow 3.9 GHz...

My 4th core is sorta defective so it's only stable at like 2.8 GHz

Btw 3755 MHz @ 1.5V looking stable, hit 46'C max on cores with linx (linx is the most stressful program that ive ever used)


will find a formula to get it stable at 4ghz..









46c with mugen 2? wow, mine has never passed 35c.. ambient, thermal paste?


----------



## Bartmasta

26.5'C ambient, mx-2

When I was gaming it was only 38'C load


----------



## vinzend

i guess OCZ Freeze is a better paste since i have better temp..


----------



## Bartmasta

1'C better max...

maybe you got good case airflow


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


1'C better max...

maybe you got good case airflow


probably..


----------



## sgr215

Realistically it could be anything or a mixture of things; ambient temps, airflow in case, TIM, discrepancies between chips, etc. Only way to validate OC freeze is better would be to test both TIM's under the exact same environment using the exact same parts.


----------



## Bartmasta

aw god damn it doesnt accept cpu-z 1.51 anymore. I hate 1.52


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


aw god damn it doesnt accept cpu-z 1.51 anymore. I hate 1.52











haha yea u cant validate 1.51 now..








why do? it's so cool.. i like it more than ever..


----------



## Bartmasta

- Clock Speed : 3756 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 17.5
- RAM Speed: 1082
- Vcore: 1.488V
- HT Link: 2030MHz
- NB Speed: 2639MHz
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679414


----------



## kromar

hmm interesting, i just set the CT of the ram to 2T and the ram read/writ/copy performance increased (tested with everest) 
shouldnt 1T give better performance?


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 









sweet







looks like the temps make a big difference, is it stable?


----------



## ocre

thats a good improvement bartsta!!!
u is up to date BTW


----------



## Bartmasta

nah it's not stable, right now i'm running at 3755 MHz for stable but I'm still tweaking it.


----------



## ridn3y

nice times bart, i bet it put a smile on your face


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
nah it's not stable, right now i'm running at 3755 MHz for stable but I'm still tweaking it.

very nice oc! hope to get similar clocks, when my mugen 2 arrives.
how much voltage did u need to get your cpu-nb stable at 2.6?


----------



## Bartmasta

1. I bet I can get a better SPI time. When a colder night comes (it was 11'C, I'll bench again when it's nearly 0'C). I was having trouble saving a screenshot of the run and I found out a way that works. After running SPI, wait about 30 secs for the cpu to cool down to idle temp and then open up cpu-z and explorer, wait 30 secs again and open up paint.

2. @ darkloard27, CPU overclock depends on many things, mainly CPU temp, CPU and mobo. I bet you can hit 3.7GHz at least.

For my NB I used +0.175V on the cpu-nb


----------



## vinzend

mugen 2 makes u dare to go over 1.5v..


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


mugen 2 makes u dare to go over 1.5v..










collermaster v8 with a 2 delta's and a san ace 120mm fan push-push-pull makes you














just wait till tomorow


----------



## vinzend

pfffttt.. blah.. mugen 2 doesnt need another or extra fan to be so nice..


----------



## darklord27

thanks bartmasta, i just wanted to know what voltages others need to get higher cpu-nb stable. last time i teste, i needed 1.35v (+0.15v) to get 2.6 stable (think it was 6hours of prime, will do a longer one next week).

at the moment its my temp wich is limiting my overclock, with 4 cores i only can get stable 3.5ghz @ 1.45 v but with my freezer 64 pro i get cpu temp of 60 - 65C (or even 70C on hot days) under load (prime). and that was way too much for me and also AMD says 62C max temp for a quad. so i got back to 3.2ghz.
with 3 cores i can get stable 3.6 with 1.5v, but i dont want to use 1.5v for every day, i'm trying to stay at a maximum of 1.45 vcore and next week i hope i'll get some better temps with the mugen 2, so that i can run it 24/7 at 3.5 or even get better clocks.
i'll try 3 and 4 core oc and see what i get.

also i ordered a second fan with my mugen 2, but im still thinking of using that fan as a case fan instead of push-pull setup, because airflow is not that good in my case.

i try both the push-pull config and then as an intake fan at the front and compare idle and load temps


----------



## Bartmasta

Hmm with my 64 pro I could do 3625 MHz with 3 cores @ 1.44V and it was really stable. With Linx it'd reach 54'C


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hmm with my 64 pro I could do 3625 MHz with 3 cores @ 1.44V and it was really stable. With Linx it'd reach 54'C

with three cores, temp is not the problem, so i can go almost up to 1.55 vcore, and then it reached 60c
but maybe its my cpu-nb is limiting me (read about that it can bottleneck the cpu and create errors) and also i will test different ram speeds and timings.
but when i increase cpu-nd voltage, theres even more heat, so i wait until i get my mugen 2


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
1. I bet I can get a better SPI time. When a colder night comes (it was 11'C, I'll bench again when it's nearly 0'C). I was having trouble saving a screenshot of the run and I found out a way that works. After running SPI, wait about 30 secs for the cpu to cool down to idle temp and then open up cpu-z and explorer, wait 30 secs again and open up paint.

my suggestion would be, use k10stat to overclock your cpu (like adding 0.5 multiplier from your boot set-up), set the desired cpu-nb clock at the bios level. but you can still add volts for cpu and cpu-nb with k10stat in windows. run pi 1m, when it's done press printscreen, downclock your cpu with k10stat, open paint, paste and save screenshot.


----------



## Bartmasta

yeah but opening k10stat could cause a crash as well, unless its a rly light weight program

in the rate the computer above you thread some guy rated my cpu 6/10!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


yeah but opening k10stat could cause a crash as well, unless its a rly light weight program

in the rate the computer above you thread some guy rated my cpu 6/10!










probably a intel fan boy^^


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


yeah but opening k10stat could cause a crash as well, unless its a rly light weight program


not unless it's already open while benching, i don't think it's taking a lot of resources since it's not refreshing all the time


----------



## el gappo

cool news guys http://www.theguiltygeek.com/index.php?article=1557 x3 740. im betting it has the new imc from the 965 which will be very nice for me and my am3, will have to pick one up for testing


----------



## yvliew

I just bought 720 BE.. untable to boot at 4ghz.. tried 1.55v still can't.. any suggestions?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yvliew* 
I just bought 720 BE.. untable to boot at 4ghz.. tried 1.55v still can't.. any suggestions?

get some high speed fans for that V8. 2 rapid 80mm and a san-ace 120 or something for the middle







then see where that gets you


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yvliew* 
I just bought 720 BE.. untable to boot at 4ghz.. tried 1.55v still can't.. any suggestions?

i hate to make it sound like im bashing - but i love your post..it literally made me laugh. lol - ppl assume that 4ghz is easy with these chips or something and never seems to accept/ understand the fact that - everychip has its max.. if you cant get it stable or even boot @1.55volts 4ghz, then obviously the just won't cut it. besides. the 720's sweet spot seems to fall 3.6-3.8 anyway. so hoping for a 4ghz clock was just beyond the chips limits. you COULD just apply MORE volts..- ofcourse not safe anymore, if you dont care about longevity of your chip..just keep upping the volts till 4ghz is bootable/ stable. but if youre asking for 4ghz on air on a usual (non-golden) 720? then no, look elsewhere for another chip..


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
i hate to make it sound like im bashing - but i love your post..it literally made me laugh. lol - ppl assume that 4ghz is easy with these chips or something and never seems to accept/ understand the fact that - everychip has its max.. if you cant get it stable or even boot @1.55volts 4ghz, then obviously the just won't cut it. besides. the 720's sweet spot seems to fall 3.6-3.8 anyway. so hoping for a 4ghz clock was just beyond the chips limits. you COULD just apply MORE volts..- ofcourse not safe anymore, if you dont care about longevity of your chip..just keep upping the volts till 4ghz is bootable/ stable. but if youre asking for 4ghz on air on a usual (non-golden) 720? then no, look elsewhere for another chip..

Elito is right. Most 720BE can only get around 3.5-3.8.


----------



## el gappo

he may not reach it but there is no harm in him trying, first step is better temps and the second is to read a few stickies and definately read slappa's phenom II overclocking guide

http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ng-essentials/ that will get alot of the theory out of the way the rest i think is just getting a feel for your hardware and instinict


----------



## yvliew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


i hate to make it sound like im bashing - but i love your post..it literally made me laugh. lol - ppl assume that 4ghz is easy with these chips or something and never seems to accept/ understand the fact that - everychip has its max.. if you cant get it stable or even boot @1.55volts 4ghz, then obviously the just won't cut it. besides. the 720's sweet spot seems to fall 3.6-3.8 anyway. so hoping for a 4ghz clock was just beyond the chips limits. you COULD just apply MORE volts..- ofcourse not safe anymore, if you dont care about longevity of your chip..just keep upping the volts till 4ghz is bootable/ stable. but if youre asking for 4ghz on air on a usual (non-golden) 720? then no, look elsewhere for another chip..


I'm just asking, don't have to act like a smart ass ok? I'm just trying to get it boot.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yvliew*


I'm just asking, don't have to act like a smart ass ok? I'm just trying to get it boot.


did you read through my suggestions? should stand you in good stead as these phenom II chips are quite different to anything else you will of played with


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


cool news guys http://www.theguiltygeek.com/index.php?article=1557 x3 740. im betting it has the new imc from the 965 which will be very nice for me and my am3, will have to pick one up for testing


if my friend buys my rig i'll get a 740


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


if my friend buys my rig i'll get a 740










is it cheaper to buy one from the uk? i know a guy who sells cheap oem amd chips wouldnt have a problem getting 2 and sending 1 your way. ill ask him if you like


----------



## Bartmasta

I know a polish e-tailer with really cheap cpu prices.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yvliew*


I'm just asking, don't have to act like a smart ass ok? I'm just trying to get it boot.


I can say he's right about the norm for these being around the 3.6 to 3.8 mark. If you'll check the list, you'll see the trend of what you can expect on average with these chips. 
Your other components will also affect it's ability to clock. Settings in the BIOS are another matter and obviously some further tweaking other than simply cranking up the volts is needed - If the chip is capable of 4.0 at all.

If you can give some details on how you have things set up in the BIOS, perhaps we can make some suggestions that may help.

Also going for another run at how fast it can go later this evening. As stated earlier, I actually had it at 4199MHz but I had the BETA 1.52 CPU-Z so I coudn't validate it. Downloaded the regular version and I'm set to go for it again. Only problem I may have is I think my RAM may have gone "South" on me recently. Only runs stable at a 1:2 ratio, anything else and it starts acting up. Of course I'm already looking to get another set. If that doesn't hold me back, I should be able to beat my previous clock.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


I can say he's right about the norm for these being around the 3.6 to 3.8 mark. If you'll check the list, you'll see the trend of what you can expect on average with these chips. 
Your other components will also affect it's ability to clock. Settings in the BIOS are another matter and obviously some further tweaking other than simply cranking up the volts is needed - If the chip is capable of 4.0 at all.

If you can give some details on how you have things set up in the BIOS, perhaps we can make some suggestions that may help.

Also going for another run at how fast it can go later this evening. As stated earlier, I actually had it at 4199MHz but I had the BETA 1.52 CPU-Z so I coudn't validate it. Downloaded the regular version and I'm set to go for it again. Only problem I may have is I think my RAM may have gone "South" on me recently. Only runs stable at a 1:2 ratio, anything else and it starts acting up. Of course I'm already looking to get another set. If that doesn't hold me back, I should be able to beat my previous clock.


very nice, what hardware are you running on that rig?


----------



## Gryphyn

Hey, if it dies, it's not like you paid a lot for it. Just buy another!









But yeah, big fans on high, and up the volts a bunch until it boots. I'd back up my important data first, too.









Heck, I might physically back my computer up...away from any flammable materials!


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yvliew*


I just bought 720 BE.. untable to boot at 4ghz.. tried 1.55v still can't.. any suggestions?


it is because you are on an 64-bit os. if you change to 32-bit you can boot at 4ghz


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


is it cheaper to buy one from the uk? i know a guy who sells cheap oem amd chips wouldnt have a problem getting 2 and sending 1 your way. ill ask him if you like


i will be interested on this cheap oem amd chip


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


i will be interested on this cheap oem amd chip


ive asked if he can get them, when and how much


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yvliew* 
I'm just asking, don't have to act like a smart ass ok? I'm just trying to get it boot.

you see, as i already had mentioned - i dont wanna make it sound like im bashing you or anything, guess you still took it the wrong way"? but either way, seeing as you 1 - you just joined, and 2 - limited amount of posts, really makes me think, what makes you and those that just joins in and comes in to ask for answers any different? if you've even read any guides in amd OC'ing prior, you could've answered some of your own questions, so it was not 1 - me taht was acting like an smartass, i was simply speaking from EXPERIENCE. if i've offended you while trying to clear things up for you? then..wow..idk how else am i supposed to make things more simpler for you to interpret..


----------



## Kryton

As I had promised earlier, here's a new high clock for me.

Call it a suicide run or whatever you'd like, it did it.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685068

el gappo, my specs are in my system profile folder.


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


As I had promised earlier, here's a new high clock for me.

Call it a suicide run or whatever you'd like, it did it.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685068

el gappo, my specs are in my system profile folder.


woah! is it really stable? is that stock opteron cooler good enough for this overclock??!


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


As I had promised earlier, here's a new high clock for me.

Call it a suicide run or whatever you'd like, it did it.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685068

el gappo, my specs are in my system profile folder.


whoah, nice clocks kryton! good job


----------



## ganastasiou

Kryton,probably u have some1 in amd that gave u the best x3 720 cpu.
















Great job indeed!!!

All these with stock cooler?

Right now i stressed my cpu at 3600(233x15.5)@1.475.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685384


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ganastasiou*


Kryton,probably u have some1 in amd that gave u the best x3 720 cpu.
















Great job indeed!!!

All these with stock cooler?

Right now i stressed my cpu at 3600(233x15.5)@1.475.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685384


Not the 720BE stock cooler but the 939 stock cooler. I have one, heat pipes and all.

Whats your NB at?


----------



## ganastasiou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Not the 720BE stock cooler but the 939 stock cooler. I have one, heat pipes and all.

Whats your NB at?


2330 due to lack of bios option for NB.


----------



## darklord27

hey guys,

i got my mugen 2 today, but after installing it, i saw, that i cant mount a fan in front of it (OCZ Reaper Heatpipe...) with 5mm more space between ram and heatsink, i coud have mounted it...

so i installed id at the back so that it pulls air through the heatsink, and i installed an intake fan in the front at my empty drive slots for better airflow temps are ~10C lower under load than with my ac freezer64pro (4x3.5ghz @ 1.45v), this cooler is great.

but do i have a loss of performance with the fan mounted at the backside?

i'm just trying what i can get. show results as soon as possible

edit: btw, what is stock voltage for the 720BE??? my BIOS shows 1.25 as stock, but i read very much about 1.325 is stock... so which one is right?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ganastasiou*


Kryton,probably u have some1 in amd that gave u the best x3 720 cpu.
















Great job indeed!!!

All these with stock cooler?

Right now i stressed my cpu at 3600(233x15.5)@1.475.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685384


Don't know anyone at AMD but wish I did.









The run was a pure attempt for max clockspeed with limited voltage applied. I'm sure if I could improve my cooling for it, it would go even higher but the stock Opty cooler has it's limitations. Of course some fine tuning was required to get things "Just Right" for the run once I started. If you'll check the 939 Appreciation thread (Roster link), you'll see I've had similar results with my 939 system.

Guys, I'll just come out and say it; Don't try it with one of these coolers unless you know what you are doing and have what's needed to get it done without toasting the chip.








I've already wounded my RAM doing these runs and need to replace it with another set soon. That's why my RAM speed was so low - Having to run it at the lowest divider possible so the machine will run without locking up.

I'm looking to go WC'ing with it one day and perhaps getting a really nice result once I do. 
Need to find a good block for it and something for the MB as well.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
Don't know anyone at AMD but wish I did.









The run was a pure attempt for max clockspeed with limited voltage applied. I'm sure if I could improve my cooling for it, it would go even higher but the stock Opty cooler has it's limitations. Of course some fine tuning was required to get things "Just Right" for the run once I started. If you'll check the 939 Appreciation thread (Roster link), you'll see I've had similar results with my 939 system.

Guys, I'll just come out and say it; Don't try it with one of these coolers unless you know what you are doing and have what's needed to get it done without toasting the chip.








I've already wounded my RAM doing these runs and need to replace it with another set soon. That's why my RAM speed was so low - Having to run it at the lowest divider possible so the machine will run without locking up.

I'm looking to go WC'ing with it one day and perhaps getting a really nice result once I do.
Need to find a good block for it and something for the MB as well.

I think i have the same cooler that your using, I got it with my Athlon 6400+ (Super hot chip). How did you mount it and what should i know?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
cool news guys http://www.theguiltygeek.com/index.php?article=1557 x3 740. im betting it has the new imc from the 965 which will be very nice for me and my am3, will have to pick one up for testing

the 965 has a new imc? When did this happen? I wasnt aware of this, A very quick google search revealed nothing really on this. As far as specs go, its the same. A few ppl on forums claimed their was a new imc, but others claimed maybe a new revision. Certainly the performance results arent showing many differences over the 955. Its sitting exactly where it should sit with a 200mhz boost over the 955. Can you share some info on the new imc from the 965.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
Don't know anyone at AMD but wish I did.









The run was a pure attempt for max clockspeed with limited voltage applied. I'm sure if I could improve my cooling for it, it would go even higher but the stock Opty cooler has it's limitations. Of course some fine tuning was required to get things "Just Right" for the run once I started. If you'll check the 939 Appreciation thread (Roster link), you'll see I've had similar results with my 939 system.

Guys, I'll just come out and say it; Don't try it with one of these coolers unless you know what you are doing and have what's needed to get it done without toasting the chip.








I've already wounded my RAM doing these runs and need to replace it with another set soon. That's why my RAM speed was so low - Having to run it at the lowest divider possible so the machine will run without locking up.

I'm looking to go WC'ing with it one day and perhaps getting a really nice result once I do.
Need to find a good block for it and something for the MB as well.

I hope it is just your ram thats damaged, I know my 720 doesnt want to run @ 1600mhz unless i loosen the timings up. it only will run completely error free at 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2T. I thought it was my ram but it turned out to be my imc, or NB. Somewhere else anyway. The strange thing is i can run 1500 at 6-6-6-18 1t all day long with the same ram. But the higher up i go, i just get errors, even at the stock settings the ram is supposed to run. The ram works flawless 1600 7-7-7-24 1t on another system. AMD doesnt offically support ddr3 1600mhz, and i suppose this is why. They cannot guarantee it will work at the rams rated speed. Its fine with me because The performance is the exactly the same if you lower the speed and tighten up the timings to compensate. Actually at 1500mhz 6-6-6-18 out performs 1600mhz 7-7-7-24 anyway.
There have been a few motherboards replaced in the past few months here in our club. If you look back through the post, we have had a pretty high rate compared to our # of members, I am sure some of these were burned up on purpose, well you know they knew better but didnt care if they burned it up. So your warnings should be well noted. Its not hard to burn up a board. Usually the mobo and ram go first, pretty easy. I have seen cpus last through some conditions, i just couldnt believe it. But that doesnt mean they always will. Its a real danger when pushing these OCing results, so to all be carefull!


----------



## ridn3y

pardon my ignorance but what is the relation between oc'ing the cpu and burning the ram? this is the first time i have heard about this, so can somebody please explain so that i won't be burning rams in the future? i just ordered a brand new set


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I think i have the same cooler that your using, I got it with my Athlon 6400+ (Super hot chip). How did you mount it and what should i know?


The mounting tabs should be the same as a 939 since my AM3's tabs are. Hooked up as if it were stock, no problem. The real difference is the way the HS mounting collar itself is attached to the MB. The AM3's has four screws and a 939 has only two. 
Also be sure it's going to fit without something getting in the way. Using it with my MSI is a snug fit if I use my RAM in the slots closest to the HS but that's a MB component layout issue we already know about.

Ocre, I'm hoping it's just the RAM myself. I know I've had this RAM well over 800MHz in CPU-Z and the highest I've ever had it right before it started acting up was around the 920MHz mark trying to see how high I could get it to go. I do believe I toasted it due to running 2.0v's to the sticks when trying it. Had some good cooling going at the time but even then, 2.0v's is really pushing things RAM-wise. One complaint I have is that to run DC with my RAM, both sticks have to be next to each other and I mean right next to each other. Other MB makers have the slots staggered (1-3 or 2-4) or at least with better spacing between the slots for letting air circulate between them.

If the chip's IMC is toast, that's how it goes I guess.

I also want to try one of those Regor core chips in this board soon. If I can get one, I'll do that and see what happens. Should be fun.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


the 965 has a new imc? When did this happen? I wasnt aware of this, A very quick google search revealed nothing really on this. As far as specs go, its the same. A few ppl on forums claimed their was a new imc, but others claimed maybe a new revision. Certainly the performance results arent showing many differences over the 955. Its sitting exactly where it should sit with a 200mhz boost over the 955. Can you share some info on the new imc from the 965.

I hope it is just your ram thats damaged, I know my 720 doesnt want to run @ 1600mhz unless i loosen the timings up. it only will run completely error free at 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2T. I thought it was my ram but it turned out to be my imc, or NB. Somewhere else anyway. The strange thing is i can run 1500 at 6-6-6-18 1t all day long with the same ram. But the higher up i go, i just get errors, even at the stock settings the ram is supposed to run. The ram works flawless 1600 7-7-7-24 1t on another system. AMD doesnt offically support ddr3 1600mhz, and i suppose this is why. They cannot guarantee it will work at the rams rated speed. Its fine with me because The performance is the exactly the same if you lower the speed and tighten up the timings to compensate. Actually at 1500mhz 6-6-6-18 out performs 1600mhz 7-7-7-24 anyway.
There have been a few motherboards replaced in the past few months here in our club. If you look back through the post, we have had a pretty high rate compared to our # of members, I am sure some of these were burned up on purpose, well you know they knew better but didnt care if they burned it up. So your warnings should be well noted. Its not hard to burn up a board. Usually the mobo and ram go first, pretty easy. I have seen cpus last through some conditions, i just couldnt believe it. But that doesnt mean they always will. Its a real danger when pushing these OCing results, so to all be carefull!


think its just a revised version. cant find any specifics on it maybe you would be better off asking chip or slappa


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
pardon my ignorance but what is the relation between oc'ing the cpu and burning the ram? this is the first time i have heard about this, so can somebody please explain so that i won't be burning rams in the future? i just ordered a brand new set

i haven't bothered to read the prior posts, but your ram gets OC'ed at the sametime as you clock your cpu via FSB method. so..whomever that clocks via fsb route, when their ram gets oc'ed(w/o the user knowing) - oc'ed ram=more heat=leads to defects/ burning of the ram chips.


----------



## kromar

so i did some modifications to a water block i had around and the temps are ~6Â°C lower under full load (47Â°C) and im still not able to pass the 3.5ghz wall and i need very high Vcore to be stable @3.4ghz (1.44v). 
even if i give 1.5Vcore i get a bsod @3.5ghz.... usually on the 640k prime95 test
any ideas left where the problem could be?
mod can be found here if someone is interested: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...cpu-block.html


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


so i did some modifications to a water block i had around and the temps are ~6Â°C lower under full load (47Â°C) and im still not able to pass the 3.5ghz wall and i need very high Vcore to be stable @3.4ghz (1.44v).
any ideas left where the problem could be?
mod can be found here if someone is interested: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...cpu-block.html


kromar, i have read your post at the watercooling section, why wouldn't you buy a new cpu water block? the cheapest one i've known is the enzotech sapphire which is only $35 at newegg. 47c at full load with only 3.5ghz seems a bit high to me


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


kromar, i have read your post at the watercooling section, why wouldn't you buy a new cpu water block? the cheapest one i've known is the enzotech sapphire which is only $35 at newegg. 47c at full load with only 3.5ghz seems a bit high to me


the problem with my wc system is not the block but the radiator, 6mm tubes and quick fittings (4mm inside radius) on the back of the exot system and the pump(1-2l/h or so?) so it doesn't really ratter that much if i get a high end water block unless i replace all the other parts. 
and i just wanted to see how much i could get the temps down with such a mod and i also wanted 
to test some lapping








also there is only one shop that sells water cooling parts and the prices are like 1/3 to 1/2 more than anywhere else (strange because they are by far the cheapest with all other hardware) so if i gona buy some new wc parts from a online store it will be a complete setup and not just one part.
and btw these are the [email protected]


----------



## darklord27

hey guys,

i tried some oc with my mugen 2 and, i can achieve much higher clocks, but i've got a problem: at the moment, i'm running 3x 3.63ghz (220x16.5) @ 1.43v . NB (and HT) @ 2200, Ram @ 1172mhz 5-5-5-15.

i can run that perfectly stable, but if i try 3.7ghz, i get errors no matter what vcore... i tried increasing the NB and voltage, but it did not helt...

anything else i can try?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
hey guys,

i tried some oc with my mugen 2 and, i can achieve much higher clocks, but i've got a problem: at the moment, i'm running 3x 3.63ghz (220x16.5) @ 1.43v . NB (and HT) @ 2200, Ram @ 1172mhz 5-5-5-15.

i can run that perfectly stable, but if i try 3.7ghz, i get errors no matter what vcore... i tried increasing the NB and voltage, but it did not helt...

anything else i can try?

did you just try the multi @ 18.5 for the 3.7ghz? if not i would try that and loosen the ram timings a bit and see if that gets you anywhere.
also what CPU temps do you have after ~10min p95?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
hey guys,

i tried some oc with my mugen 2 and, i can achieve much higher clocks, but i've got a problem: at the moment, i'm running 3x 3.63ghz (220x16.5) @ 1.43v . NB (and HT) @ 2200, Ram @ 1172mhz 5-5-5-15.

i can run that perfectly stable, but if i try 3.7ghz, i get errors no matter what vcore... i tried increasing the NB and voltage, but it did not helt...

anything else i can try?

uh yea,, your MEM is hitting its OC limit, so..put a divider on ur mem and you should be set with the next volt increase...


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 

Ocre, I'm hoping it's just the RAM myself. I know I've had this RAM well over 800MHz in CPU-Z and the highest I've ever had it right before it started acting up was around the 920MHz mark trying to see how high I could get it to go. I do believe I toasted it due to running 2.0v's to the sticks when trying it. Had some good cooling going at the time but even then, 2.0v's is really pushing things RAM-wise. One complaint I have is that to run DC with my RAM, both sticks have to be next to each other and I mean right next to each other. Other MB makers have the slots staggered (1-3 or 2-4) or at least with better spacing between the slots for letting air circulate between them.

If the chip's IMC is toast, that's how it goes I guess.

I also want to try one of those Regor core chips in this board soon. If I can get one, I'll do that and see what happens. Should be fun.

Well we both know the ram ihas the highest probability of being the issue, It is most likely the cause, I just wanted to bring up the fact of the imc, we really are also straining this in OCing as well, No one i have heard of yet could show a damaged imc from over stressing, but that doesnt mean that we cant, These chips are so fun because they are brand new in these aspects, None of us know too much about them as far as longevity and such, They seem pretty darn reliable as I have yet to see any burned up from OCing


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
did you just try the multi @ 18.5 for the 3.7ghz? if not i would try that and loosen the ram timings a bit and see if that gets you anywhere.
also what CPU temps do you have after ~10min p95?

so, i just tried [email protected], [email protected] (+.015v), ram @ 1066 6-6-6-18.
it passed 8 min of prime, cpu temp was at a maximum of 54C, then i got a bluescreen that said: "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" or something like this, i cant remember because it disappeared too quick. i did not say that it was an uncorrectable harware error, so what does that mean? anyone who knows, what could be unstable?

i dont think, that i need +.0525 to get 70mhz more, so there has to be something else.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
uh yea,, your MEM is hitting its OC limit, so..put a divider on ur mem and you should be set with the next volt increase...

yeah, maybe... so using a lower multiplier for the mem and giving more voltage should be the solution? how much voltage can i give, without a risk? stock voltage for my mem is 1.75, but i run it at 1.71v since my board has got very confusing steps for ram voltage... and last time i ran it at 1.77 (next possible step above 1.71) i got crashes in 3d benchmark and games...

edith: just tried 1.83 on my mem, but it did not want to boot into windows, so i'm currently at 1.77v
have to test if i get errors in games when i'm finished with overclocking


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
so, i just tried [email protected], [email protected] (+.015v), ram @ 1066 6-6-6-18.
it passed 8 min of prime, cpu temp was at a maximum of 54C, then i got a bluescreen that said: "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" or something like this, i cant remember because it disappeared too quick. i did not say that it was an uncorrectable harware error, so what does that mean? anyone who knows, what could be unstable?

i dont think, that i need +.0525 to get 70mhz more, so there has to be something else.

are you sure your NB is stable with [email protected]? i just tested the NB capability and i need +0.200 CPU-NB-VID to get 2600mhz stable, so i doubt it would be possible to run 2600mhz with only +0.15v. you might wanna test if yours is stable @+0.15v.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
are you sure your NB is stable with [email protected]? i just tested the NB capability and i need +0.200 CPU-NB-VID to get 2600mhz stable, so i doubt it would be possible to run 2600mhz with only +0.15v. you might wanna test if yours is stable @+0.15v.

yes it is (or should be) stable, i ran between 6 and 8 hours of prime blend and large FFT each without error...

but when i just testet 225x16.5 @ 1.475vcore with cinebench, i got a black screen and reboot, so it probably is the cpu...
NB @ 2250, mem @ 900 6-6-6-18

the former short tests with cinebench all ended with a blue screen, so i thought it's my mem which is limiting me...


----------



## Kryton

Darklord, definitely loosen your RAM timings to increase stability. Also, if temps are OK, you can go above 1.45v to see what difference it makes BUT try not to exceed 1.50v's for now unless temps are still OK. That's what will do you in related to increased voltage and clockspeeds achieved. If temps are too high, it won't do any good to keep slamming voltage to it. These chips really don't require as much voltage as you'd think so I'd try it without using excessive voltage unless you really need it.

My results are mainly alot of tweaking using the same CPU voltage, bumping the CPU voltage up a notch, then continuing the tweaking process.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
Darklord, definitely loosen your RAM timings to increase stability. Also, if temps are OK, you can go above 1.45v to see what difference it makes BUT try not to exceed 1.50v's for now unless temps are still OK. That's what will do you in related to increased voltage and clockspeeds achieved. If temps are too high, it won't do any good to keep slamming voltage to it. These chips really don't require as much voltage as you'd think so I'd try it without using excessive voltage unless you really need it.

My results are mainly alot of tweaking using the same CPU voltage, bumping the CPU voltage up a notch, then continuing the tweaking process.

thanks, i know, that more voltage is not the way with these chips.
my temps are not too high, with 1.5vcore on a stable speed (3.6ghz) and 1.3v [email protected] i get 54-55C after 30 min of prime. but since i didn't recognize any stablilty increase with higher NB, thats what i read here: http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=596023 , i am trying to keep my NB @ 2000-2200.

so far i could not get 3.7ghz stable with less than 1.5vcore ( i couldnt get it stable at all @ 1.525 vcore)
i will try loosen my timings to 8-8-8-24 or even more, and see what i can get.

please correct me, if i'm wrong with that "higher NB-> higher possible CPU Speed" - thing...

thanks for help so far

edit: ok, just tried to loosen my timings, the highest timings i can get @ 900mhz are 7-7-7-20, my screen just turns off, if i use higher timings like 8-8-8-24 and that regardless of voltage, i went from 1.5v up to 2.0v (dont want to give more) everytime screen turns off and it does not want to boot.... i'm now testing mem speed 900 timings 7-7-7-20.

edit2: ok, after 5 runs of multiple cpu rendering cinebench, it seems like i can run 3.7ghz @ 1.475vcore (1.45 caused a blackscreen, so it's cpu problem) with mem speed 900 and timings 7-7-7-20. will test for stability tomorrow and then playing around with higher/lower multiplier/fsb


----------



## hexcode99

Have an X3 720BE with unlocked 4th core here.
Should I run at 1.488v to have a fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz?
Or use 1.440v and have a fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz?
CPU cooler is the Xigmatek Dark Knight.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
thanks, i know, that more voltage is not the way with these chips.
my temps are not too high, with 1.5vcore on a stable speed (3.6ghz) and 1.3v [email protected] i get 54-55C after 30 min of prime. but since i didn't recognize any stablilty increase with higher NB, thats what i read here: http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=596023 , i am trying to keep my NB @ 2000-2200.

so far i could not get 3.7ghz stable with less than 1.5vcore ( i couldnt get it stable at all @ 1.525 vcore)
i will try loosen my timings to 8-8-8-24 or even more, and see what i can get.

please correct me, if i'm wrong with that "higher NB-> higher possible CPU Speed" - thing...

thanks for help so far

edit: ok, just tried to loosen my timings, the highest timings i can get @ 900mhz are 7-7-7-20, my screen just turns off, if i use higher timings like 8-8-8-24 and that regardless of voltage, i went from 1.5v up to 2.0v (dont want to give more) everytime screen turns off and it does not want to boot.... i'm now testing mem speed 900 timings 7-7-7-20.

edit2: ok, after 5 runs of multiple cpu rendering cinebench, it seems like i can run 3.7ghz @ 1.475vcore (1.45 caused a blackscreen, so it's cpu problem) with mem speed 900 and timings 7-7-7-20. will test for stability tomorrow and then playing around with higher/lower multiplier/fsb

I can already see your RAM speed in MHz is too high, esp for the timings you are using. Try using a lower divider and loosen up the timings to around 9-9-9-24 or 10-10-10-24 just to see what happens. True, I don't know the specs on your RAM related to PC rating but back off on the RAM speed until you can get it to boot and run with stability at a higher clock than you've been getting, then tweak from there. The tightest RAM settings I've ever used above 800MHz with my RAM was 7-7-7-21 and had to really volt the crap out of them to do it - And of course my sticks are wounded now. I've had the best results related to speeds and stability running 9-9-9-24 with my RAM and using the 1:33 divider.

If you could post up some CPU-Z shots with some tabs shown, that may help us to help you.


----------



## stanley3

default:









oc at 3.3ghz:


----------



## ocre

@ darklord - You shouldnt worry much about lowering your ram speed, NB, or even loosening the timings. You can always bring them back up once you get the OC you want. It seems you are OCing too many things at once. And just because your NB may be stable at one CPU speed it may not be at another higher speed, dont forget your ram is setting pretty high. The best advice i could give you, if you will take it, is to lower everything else down, way down, like about stock. Then work on your CPU OC with 100% certainty what is causing your instability. Then you will know without a doubt. Once you find an OC you can live with, you can then bring up your ram and NB. Find their max, one at a time. If you do this in this way, you wont be so scattered and lost. You just may never get the highest OC you may be wanting in the end, but you will have all your questions answer themselves.

@ stanley3- Man thats a cheap quad, huh? Look at them low volts in X4, I bet you can really get it that cpu up there. Try raising the bus (cpu speed, "fsb") a little like to ~210, with a slight vcore bump to 1.35v. Thats were the PH2 quads run when clocked at up to 3.2ghz. You can usually get a pretty good boost with the "fsb" after you move the multiplier up, just dont go too far (you will also be overclocking the ram) without adjusting the ram divider or loosening up the timings. Most ram can handle up to 210 on the bus no problem


----------



## stanley3

@ocre

you betcha.  in windows my ht speed is 3600, but in bios its 4000. after unlocking the 4th core, coretemp and hwmonitor cant display my temps anymore. initial temps detected by the software is 16c then going down to oc then no more3 reading...
maybe because of the fourth core being unlock...


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanley3*


@ocre

you betcha.  in windows my ht speed is 3600, but in bios its 4000. after unlocking the 4th core, coretemp and hwmonitor cant display my temps anymore. initial temps detected by the software is 16c then going down to oc then no more3 reading...
maybe because of the fourth core being unlock...


you will still be able to see the cpu temp from the motherboard sensor, just not the core temp. Just take a few degrees off (at least 5) and you will be pretty close. You should see it as cputin in hwmonitor, or thats what mine says, its in the row of 3 above the core temp values, usually between the motherboard ambient


----------



## stanley3

@ocre

i see, thanks for the info bro.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
I can already see your RAM speed in MHz is too high, esp for the timings you are using. Try using a lower divider and loosen up the timings to around 9-9-9-24 or 10-10-10-24 just to see what happens. True, I don't know the specs on your RAM related to PC rating but back off on the RAM speed until you can get it to boot and run with stability at a higher clock than you've been getting, then tweak from there. The tightest RAM settings I've ever used above 800MHz with my RAM was 7-7-7-21 and had to really volt the crap out of them to do it - And of course my sticks are wounded now. I've had the best results related to speeds and stability running 9-9-9-24 with my RAM and using the 1:33 divider.

If you could post up some CPU-Z shots with some tabs shown, that may help us to help you.

at the moment, i am stable (10tests of LinX) at 3.7 with 1.5vcore , 2398NB @ 1.3v and ram 900 7-7-7-20.

i just can lower my mem speed to 800 (fsb200, multiplier x2). maybe with am2 you can go lower, but this is the lowest divider. and i cannot get timings higher than 7-7-7-20, i tested it with a stable cpu speed @ 3.2 and stock NB, in went alle the volts from 1.5 to 2.0 but my pc did not want to boot with timings of 8-8-8 or higher at that speed... my ram specs are 1333 cl [email protected] 1.75v, thats what ocz says.

@ocre i had some stable points of NB that i tested before and i tried to oc them with the cpu, because i read, that at high cpu speed, the NB can create a bottleneck... but thanks, i'll try only cpu speed later.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Have an X3 720BE with unlocked 4th core here.
Should I run at 1.488v to have a fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz?
Or use 1.440v and have a fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz?
CPU cooler is the Xigmatek Dark Knight.

I would run your chip at 3.5GHz depending on temps. As long as temps are good you can go upto 1.55v and do no harm.


----------



## kromar

is it possible that when i need +0.100v to get the nb stable @2.4ghz and cpu @3ghz that i would need more CPU-NB-VID for the same NB clock when he cpu is @3.6ghz?


----------



## kromar

after lots and lots of testing and writing all the results and bsod erros down it looks like i can pin the p95 bsod's down to specific values. 
so far it looks like when i get a bsod caused by to low Vcore prime95 blend will error at the 640k test. 
if there is a problem with to high NB clock/to low CPU-NB-VID then i mostly get a bsod/error from the 896k test (there are also some 768k and 1024k errors so these might also point to the same problems)

i also have some other values that i cant really pin down at the moment but it looks like values from 8k to 640k point to a cpu/vcore problem and everything above to a NB/Ram problem. im gona continue to write the results down as im starting to increase the cpu clock again and see where this theory gets me. 
maybe this helps some here to find the problem they have with ocing:O


----------



## darklord27

hey guys,

i tried what you said, and no matter what i'm trying, i cannot get my ram stable lower than 800mhz 7-7-7-20, but it seems to be stable. i had do back up my NB speed to 1600 on stock voltage to get it stable. i think now i know, how it works with the phenom 2.

thanks to all, that helped me!

i'm running [email protected] 1.475v (18.5x200), running linx to be sure of cpu stability and then i'll see if i can get that speed stable at 1.45 (other multiplier).


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
hey guys,

i tried what you said, and no matter what i'm trying, i cannot get my ram stable lower than 800mhz 7-7-7-20, but it seems to be stable. i had do back up my NB speed to 1600 on stock voltage to get it stable. i think now i know, how it works with the phenom 2.

thanks to all, that helped me!

i'm running [email protected] 1.475v (18.5x200), running linx to be sure of cpu stability and then i'll see if i can get that speed stable at 1.45 (other multiplier).

good NB is over 2.4ghz.. i suggest you 2.6ghz..
my sig ram is 7-7-7-20 1T too.. so urs should be fine..


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


good NB is over 2.4ghz.. i suggest you 2.6ghz..
my sig ram is 7-7-7-20 1T too.. so urs should be fine..


yeah. i know, i'll bring up NB and mem speed, when i got my cpu stable


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I would run your chip at 3.5GHz depending on temps. As long as temps are good you can go upto 1.55v and do no harm.


Yeah, I had to run mine with 1.52v at 3.5ghz to be 24/7 folding stable. I have tried various configs but nothing seems to be stable enough for folding.


----------



## kromar

after going over the results of many tests it seems that my cpu loves high fsb and low multiplier








looks like i can get 13x260 (3380mhz) stable with 1.392Vcore (still torturing)... when i use the multi 17x200 (3400mhz) i need 1.44Vcore to get it stable








if it turns out to be stable then i might have found a way to finally get past the 3.4ghz wall


----------



## darklord27

so here is my first oc with the mugen 2, since i could not get 3.7 stable under 1.5v with only multiplier, i will use this 24/7

- Clock Speed 3614.8
- Bus xMulti 18x200.8
- RAM Speed 1338
- Vcore 1.4375 (set in the BIOS)
- HT Link 2008
- NB Speed 2410
- Motherboard M3A790GXH/128M
- Chipset 790GX
- CPU Cooling Scythe Mugen 2
- Number of Core's 3
- Cpuz Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=689684

i'll work on a higher overclock, but i wont have that much time for that now, so please put this on the list. thanks


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I would run your chip at 3.5GHz depending on temps. As long as temps are good you can go upto 1.55v and do no harm.

My point is it seems like a lot of extra voltage for just an extra 100mhz (1.440v vs 1.488v).
Plus, I was not sure if 1.488v would be too much voltage or not.
What voltage are you using to keep yours at 3.6Ghz?
Also, what temp must the x3 720 remain under at full load? 60c or 70c?


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


My point is it seems like a lot of extra voltage for just an extra 100mhz (1.440v vs 1.488v).
Plus, I was not sure if 1.488v would be too much voltage or not.
What voltage are you using to keep yours at 3.6Ghz?
Also, what temp must the x3 720 remain under at full load? 60c or 70c?


I have mine running at 3.6ghz with 1.52v. Load temp during folding 24/7 is 42-44C and this is with Xiggy S1283. I'm trying to reach 3.7-3.8 but I think 1.55v is the highest I would try.


----------



## silbluever

Clock Speed 3913
Bus Multi 19.50x200
Ram Speed DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24-1T 1.52V
Vcore 1.6625
HT 2200
NB 2200
MoBo ASUS M4A79T DLX
Chipset 790FX
WaterCooled
3 Cores
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685239

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1252042508

Please update


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
My point is it seems like a lot of extra voltage for just an extra 100mhz (1.440v vs 1.488v).
Plus, I was not sure if 1.488v would be too much voltage or not.
What voltage are you using to keep yours at 3.6Ghz?
Also, what temp must the x3 720 remain under at full load? 60c or 70c?

That is kind of just how it goes and normal for these chips, to get me to 3.6ghz i use about 1.478v to 1.488v but if i overclock my NB to 2600 with 1.3v the cpu un-stabilizes and i then need 1.52v to get 3.6ghz stable.

Unlike the old Windsor cores and such that could only go upto 55-62'c these can happily go upto 72'c.

My wall is at 3.6GHz though, i cant boot at 3.7ghz with 1.6v, not sure why but thats how it is.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Unlike the old Windsor cores and such that could only go upto 55-62'c these can happily go upto 72'c.

as an x3, if you unlocked your fourth core, max temp decreases to 62C, since it's a quad.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


as an x3, if you unlocked your fourth core, max temp decreases to 62C, since it's a quad.


In this case, mine is unlocked into a quad.
So just make sure it stays on 60c?
My BIOS is set to shutdown system at 60c anyway.
But I really have no way to see active CPU temp when in Windows as CPU shows -256c.

Also, my Core VID is 1.325v and CPU Over Voltage is +0.137v
That adds up 1.462v, but in BIOS it says total volts on is CPU 1.440v.
Which is the correct voltage I am using? This is for 3.4Ghz.

For 3.5Ghz I need 1.488v.
But if the totals are wrong that would be mean I might be using over 1.500v.
When I thought I was only using 1.488v


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


In this case, mine is unlocked into a quad.
So just make sure it stays on 60c?
My BIOS is set to shutdown system at 60c anyway.
But I really have no way to see active CPU temp when in Windows as CPU shows -256c.

Also, my Core VID is 1.325v and CPU Over Voltage is +0.137v
That adds up 1.462v, but in BIOS it says total volts on is CPU 1.440v.
Which is the correct voltage I am using? This is for 3.4Ghz.

For 3.5Ghz I need 1.488v.
But if the totals are wrong that would be mean I might be using over 1.500v.
When I thought I was only using 1.488v


if you unlocked the fourth core of your cpu, the temp sensors of the chip cannot read the core temp anymore (i dont know why), but you can still see the cpu temp, which is read by your motherboard sensor. download HWMonitor or something similar and you will see.

and yes, just try to stay under 60C, i ran my chip at 4x 3.5Ghz @ 1.45vcore and on hot days, my cpu temp was 70 C while stress testing with my old AC Freezer 64 Pro. this chip does not die instantly at 62C but i never felt comfortable with that high temps...

1.325 is stock voltage i think and you add +0.137 to get 3.5ghz stable, so you should be at what you said, but u will never have exact the voltage you set in the bios. cpuz reads vcore very exactly i think. as long your real voltage is lower than the vcore you set in the BIOS and youre stable, i wouldnt worry about that.
my real voltage is everytime up to 0.05v higher than i set in the bios and it sometimes hit 1.5v when i only have set 1.45v. 
I just recommend you not to use any vcore above 1.5v in the Bios for 24/7 usage. even if your temps are right, the higher voltage shortens the life of your chip. but thats something you have to find out/decide for yourself.


----------



## hexcode99

I need to use Core VID is 1.325v and CPU Over Voltage as +0.175v to get 1.488v.
CPU-Z shows 1.488v on CPU Voltage. However, 1.325v plus 0.175v equals 1.500v.
So am I using 1.488v or 1.500v? Is that too much voltage none-the-less? Should I keep around 1.450v?

Something else is on even with 1.440v @ 3.4Ghz and 1.488v @ 3.5Ghz I can not pass more then two passes of Intel Burn test. But when I tested these voltages to find out what I need for each overclock, I could pass 10 passes of IBT no problem. What could have changed?

Also, in HWMonitor, is the CPU temperature TMPIN2?
If so, never goes above 37c it seems.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


I need to use Core VID is 1.325v and CPU Over Voltage as +0.175v to get 1.488v.
CPU-Z shows 1.488v on CPU Voltage. However, 1.325v plus 0.175v equals 1.500v.
So am I using 1.488v or 1.500v? Is that too much voltage none-the-less? Should I keep around 1.450v?

Also, in HWMonitor, is the CPU temperature TMPIN2?


if cpuz says 1.488v, that is the voltage of your chip. i would not say that it is too much, it depends on your cpu temps.
i dont know which of these is your cpu temp, beacause my cpu temp is named CPUTIN in HW monitor. just start some stress testing (prime) and watch temps and wich of them increases the most. at your voltage i think you should be at 50-60C (just a guess, dont know your case airflow). Chipset or Motherboard temps sould not increase that much.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
if cpuz says 1.488v, that is the voltage of your chip. i would not say that it is too much, it depends on your cpu temps.
i dont know which of these is your cpu temp, beacause my cpu temp is named CPUTIN in HW monitor. just start some stress testing (prime) and watch temps and wich of them increases the most. at your voltage i think you should be at 50-60C (just a guess, dont know your case airflow). Chipset or Motherboard temps sould not increase that much.

Maybe I will just boost my cpu voltage from 1.440v to 1.456v and keep at 3.4Ghz for now.

Did you boost any other volts? Like over voltage for Chipset or HT?


----------



## elito

yada yada yada, im such a trool


----------



## kromar

wohoo after a 3hour p95 blend cycle it looks like i can get 3.5ghz(14x250) stable after all:O
at the moment it runs @1.472Vcore and NB [email protected], im gona increase the ram speed and see if it can do a 9h blend cycle









EDIT: do you think 3x3hour blend cycle will give the same results as 1x9h blend cycle in p95?


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Maybe I will just boost my cpu voltage from 1.440v to 1.456v and keep at 3.4Ghz for now.

Did you boost any other volts? Like over voltage for Chipset or HT?

just read the lase few pages here in the forum, there it is explained, which components affect your cpu OC


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


wohoo after a 3hour p95 blend cycle it looks like i can get 3.5ghz(14x250) stable after all:O
at the moment it runs @1.472Vcore and NB [email protected], im gona increase the ram speed and see if it can do a 9h blend cycle









EDIT: do you think 3x3hour blend cycle will give the same results as 1x9h blend cycle in p95?


no..its different, because, the 9h test will have more tests..so..the higher/ longer tests in the end stresses the mem/cpu harder. but 3h blend is good eunff..


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


no..its different, because, the 9h test will have more tests..so..the higher/ longer tests in the end stresses the mem/cpu harder. but 3h blend is good eunff..


maybe i have to explain first how i do the 3h tests.... i change from blend to custom setting and change the time to run each FFT size to 5min instead of the 15min. so in these 3x3h all the FFT sizes are tested for 3x5min instead of 1x 15min


----------



## nirianto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Maybe I will just boost my cpu voltage from 1.440v to 1.456v and keep at 3.4Ghz for now.

Did you boost any other volts? Like over voltage for Chipset or HT?

I got the same set up as yours. Mine is running at 3.6ghz unlocked. Voltage settings is VID 1.325v + 0.200v. On load, cpu-z reads between 1.52-1.54v. My temp is around 42-44C. BEWARE, since the biostar is a singe power plane motherboard, setting the VID at 1.325v also sets the CPU-NB voltage at 1.325v. I found with CPU-NB at 1.325v my oc is more stable than at 1.25v-1.30v. Also, my NB is running at 2600. Chipset and HT voltage is 1.3v. Ram is 2.1v setting 1066mhz manual (5-7-7-24).


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nirianto* 
I got the same set up as yours. Mine is running at 3.6ghz unlocked. Voltage settings is VID 1.325v + 0.200v. On load, cpu-z reads between 1.52-1.54v. My temp is around 42-44C. BEWARE, since the biostar is a singe power plane motherboard, setting the VID at 1.325v also sets the CPU-NB voltage at 1.325v. I found with CPU-NB at 1.325v my oc is more stable than at 1.25v-1.30v. Also, my NB is running at 2600. Chipset and HT voltage is 1.3v. Ram is 2.1v setting 1066mhz manual (5-7-7-24).

So you are using the rebelshavenforum.com modded bios too then right?
Is your system also not able to restart with over 1600 HT?
When I tried, system needs cold boot as restart work not work.
Yeah, I'm running 2.1v on memory, but at the listed 5-5-5-15 speeds.
The Core VID is at 1.325v at stock, I haven't changed that.
What I use to increase volts is the CPU Over Voltage.

Are you able to run intel burn test stable?
I fail it after one or two passes, but few months ago I was able to run 10 passes no problem using same settings.

This is what I am running right now:


----------



## nirianto

Yeah, Im using the modded bios too. I also have the same problem with restart, I had to do cold reboot all the time.

Yeah, my system is stable right now. It's been folding 24/7, passes LinX 25/25 with max ram setting, prime95 blend overnight. My current setting with 2600 NB:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=691852

You might want to bump the overvoltage a little bit or loosen the ram timings to get it stable. Give it a try. I need 1.5v to be stable at 3.5g.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


Yeah, Im using the modded bios too. I also have the same problem with restart, I had to do cold reboot all the time.

Yeah, my system is stable right now. It's been folding 24/7, passes LinX 25/25 with max ram setting, prime95 blend overnight. My current setting with 2600 NB:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=691852

You might want to bump the overvoltage a little bit or loosen the ram timings to get it stable. Give it a try. I need 1.5v to be stable at 3.5g.


I disabled the modded bios as the whole having to shut down in order to reboot kind of turned me off to going above 1600ht.

The that that is odd the settings I am using now where fully stable a few months ago with intel burn test, now it seems not to be. I did A LOT of testing (few months ago) and I found I needed 1.440v for 3.4ghz and 1.488v for 3.5ghz. However, I did the testing on Windows XP and am now using Vista, would that matter? Also, how are you getting above 1.488v? The board does not seem to allow you to go above that no matter what you set to overvoltage to.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


So you are using the rebelshavenforum.com modded bios too then right?
Is your system also not able to restart with over 1600 HT?
When I tried, system needs cold boot as restart work not work.
Yeah, I'm running 2.1v on memory, but at the listed 5-5-5-15 speeds.
The Core VID is at 1.325v at stock, I haven't changed that.
What I use to increase volts is the CPU Over Voltage.

Are you able to run intel burn test stable?
I fail it after one or two passes, but few months ago I was able to run 10 passes no problem using same settings.

This is what I am running right now:


















wow only 10 passes







, that amount of instability will harm software, i can do 50 runs at 3.3 gigs (max) 6 hours prime 95 blend 6 hours prime95 small FTT and 850% memtest, and i've never run into problems, if i had such low standards i would run at 3.8. you should make it stable. Heres mine:


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*









wow only 10 passes







, that amount of instability will harm software, i can do 50 runs at 3.3 gigs (max) 6 hours prime 95 blend 6 hours prime95 small FTT and 850% memtest, and i've never run into problems, if i had such low standards i would run at 3.8. you should make it stable


If I knew what to do to make it stable I would.
My stable setting tests that I ran a few months ago under XP Pro no longer seem to be valid under Vista.
Those tests consisted of about two hours of prime 95 blend and 10 passes of Intel Burn Test.
Results were 1.440v for 3.4ghz and 1.488v for 3.5ghz.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


If I knew what to do to make it stable I would.
My stable setting tests that I ran a few months ago under XP Pro no longer seem to be valid under Vista.
Those tests consisted of about two hours of prime 95 blend and 10 passes of Intel Burn Test.
Results were 1.440v for 3.4ghz and 1.488v for 3.5ghz.


that's really not enough to say it is stable IMO, do 50-100 runs of IBT or 6 hours of all three settings on Prime95, just increase the voltage

EDIT: the information i got for a proper stable CPU i got from a user by the name TwoCables


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


that's really not enough to say it is stable IMO, do 50-100 runs of IBT or 6 hours of all three settings on Prime95, just increase the voltage


Well right now I can't get past more then two runs.









nirianto, in our motherboard's bios hardware health configuration, what are your readings for the NB Voltage? My +5.00V shows as 4.972v and the +12.0V goes from 12.032v to 11.968v, but stays at 11.968v most the time. Shouldn't these be above the minimum voltage of 5v and 12v?


----------



## Cropythy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 







wow only 10 passes







, that amount of instability will harm software, i can do 50 runs at 3.3 gigs (max) 6 hours prime 95 blend 6 hours prime95 small FTT and 850% memtest, and i've never run into problems, if i had such low standards i would run at 3.8. you should make it stable. Heres mine:









This is somewhat condescending considering what they did to test stability was pretty much the same as what you had a few weeks ago until you're system became unstable (I don't post here a lot but i do try to read a lot of the threads everyday or so) and those ideas of stability you are passing off as yours are actually Twocables, sorry i just don't like to see people take credit for themselves when it is really due to someone else.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Well right now I can't get past more then two runs.









nirianto, in our motherboard's bios hardware health configuration, what are your readings for the NB Voltage? My +5.00V shows as 4.972v and the +12.0V goes from 12.032v to 11.968v, but stays at 11.968v most the time. Shouldn't these be above the minimum voltage of 5v and 12v?









am i the only one stable here? lol jk


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cropythy* 
This is somewhat condescending considering what they did to test stability was pretty much the same as what you had a few weeks ago until you're system became unstable (I don't post here a lot but i do try to read a lot of the threads everyday or so) and those ideas of stability you are passing off as yours are actually Twocables, sorry i just don't like to see people take credit for themselves when it is really due to someone else.

oh true i agree 100% im not trying to take credit here at all and im fully aware of the problem i had at that time, i did however find out that the 780a chipset is horrid for ram overclocks from another user who i spok to on skype, it was actually RAM instability cause i ran MEMtest and that's when it BSOD'd, so i went to 200x18 (3.6) and i made it through 6 hours of prime95, im not taking credit what so ever here, and im glad you brought it up, my problem there was...it was passing 20 runs of ITB everyday until i lapped the CPU, i was worried i damaged it. im passing on the valuable information i got from TwoCables and not taking credit for it, but i mean, 2 runs and a crash, like that's a bit ridiculous, everything i learned about overclocking i got from OCN and im not taking credit by passing on information that was given to me, i was merely speaking on TwoCables behaf, however i do admit i did get a bit ahead of myself and didn't give credit to where it was due

EDIT: and the shimmering on the horrizon went away, Thanks to TwoCables we all know what true stability is... (that was kinda cheezebag on intel's behalf cause in the readme it said no more than 20 runs, THAT's why i was like







when i BSODed


----------



## nirianto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Well right now I can't get past more then two runs.









nirianto, in our motherboard's bios hardware health configuration, what are your readings for the NB Voltage? My +5.00V shows as 4.972v and the +12.0V goes from 12.032v to 11.968v, but stays at 11.968v most the time. Shouldn't these be above the minimum voltage of 5v and 12v?

I use CPU VID 1.325v with overvoltage of 0.2v. I got a reading of 1.52v on the BIOS Health page. I never had any issue going over 1.5v. Which BIOS are you running again? Im running the BIOS dated 1/13/09. As for OS, are you running on 64bit or 32bit? In my experience, it requires slightly less voltage to be stable on XP than Vista. Also, you'll get higher OC with 32bit (ie. In 64bit OS u might need more voltage to be stable than in 32bit OS).

Regarding NB voltage, my CPU-NB is VID voltage (1.325v) and Chipset Voltage is 1.3v. I use HWMonitor to get readings. As long as your +5v and +12v are hovering around 5v and 12v, I think its fine.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


I use CPU VID 1.325v with overvoltage of 0.2v. I got a reading of 1.52v on the BIOS Health page. I never had any issue going over 1.5v. Which BIOS are you running again? Im running the BIOS dated 1/13/09. As for OS, are you running on 64bit or 32bit? In my experience, it requires slightly less voltage to be stable on XP than Vista. Also, you'll get higher OC with 32bit (ie. In 64bit OS u might need more voltage to be stable than in 32bit OS).

Regarding NB voltage, my CPU-NB is VID voltage (1.325v) and Chipset Voltage is 1.3v. I use HWMonitor to get readings. As long as your +5v and +12v are hovering around 5v and 12v, I think its fine.


I upped my voltage to 1.488v and CPU to 3.5Ghz.

In my case I did my stability testing on Windows XP Pro 32bit.
Now I have a dual boot setup of Windows XP Pro 32bit and Vista Ultimate 64Bit.
So if what you are saying is correct, I might need more voltage in Vista then I do in XP.
Yeah, I am using the modded 1/13/09 BIOS from rebelshavenforum, so should be same as you.
My overvoltage is +0.175v, but using the next highest setting still showed as 1.488v on CPU after reboot when I tried a few months ago. And just tried again with +0.187v, but after save and exit, CPU in volts in hardware health configuration still showed as 1.488v. And another thing to note is I am using the on-board video for now, could that create overclocking problems?

On a side note, I also have a Intel Q9450 system that I am trying to get stable. Clocked to 3.5Ghz too.


----------



## mcwelja

How much can i OC 720 on Asus M4A79XTD EVO??? Is a Asus M4A79XTD EVO good OC motherboard?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcwelja*


How much can i OC 720 on Asus M4A79XTD EVO??? Is a Asus M4A79XTD EVO good OC motherboard?


depends how good your cpu is, i have no idea how that board is but it should be able to get a good cpu to 3.6-3.8ghz stable. depends also on the cooling you use and how much vcore you are willing to give it for 24/7


----------



## mcwelja

Well, i dont know witch boaro to buy, MB GA-MA790XT-UD4P or Asus M4A79XTD EVO? Witch one is better?


----------



## kromar

so after raising the ram from 1000mhz to 1333mhz i got a bsod again during the night:/ looks like the first error occurred at the 768k test and it bsod at 640k. 
now im a bit confused by that, because the 768k would point to a ram/NB problem and the 640k bsod to a CPU problem.
im trying to reproduce the error/bsod by running the 640/768 FFTs which should error/bsod but so far it didnt give errors or bsod









im going back to 1000mhz ram and test all over again to make sure it really was the ram increase that caused the problem.

any tips on stabilizing the ram increase? maybe a bit more NB, CPU-NB or SB/HT voltage?

Code:


Code:


[Sat Sep 05 00:38:20 2009]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Sat Sep 05 00:53:36 2009]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Sat Sep 05 01:09:08 2009]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Sat Sep 05 01:24:44 2009]
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcwelja*


Well, i dont know witch boaro to buy, MB GA-MA790XT-UD4P or Asus M4A79XTD EVO? Witch one is better?


i would get the Gigabyte board, it seems a lot of people have very good results with it so you cant go wrong with that choice. 
i never heard of the ASUS board, but that might be because its new or so, maybe you should search the forum for that board and see what you find, maybe there is a nice review.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...79xtd-evo.html this might be interesting to read, also from the picture it looks like the board only has a 4pin power connector which is bad for overclocking as far as i understood it:O


----------



## ganastasiou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...79xtd-evo.html this might be interesting to read, also from the picture it looks like the board only has a 4pin power connector which is bad for overclocking as far as i understood it:O


Why do u think 4-pin is less better?









Gigabyte is better for oc,but i think it's mainly on cpu the overclockability.If u have bad chip then u wont have great difference.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ganastasiou* 
Why do u think 4-pin is less better?









Gigabyte is better for oc,but i think it's mainly on cpu the overclockability.If u have bad chip then u wont have great difference.

well i read that somewhere on these forums that 4pin wont be able to oc as much as 8 pin. i have no idea if thats true:O


----------



## kromar

looks like the CPU-NB-VID is the problem, increased that a bit and looks good so far... interesting that i need more CPU-NB-VID when using higher Ram clocks but i guess its because there is more stress on the NB?


----------



## Error 404

Add me please









CPUz.

It's 33 minutes blend stable, and I've got more tweaking to do....
Cooler is the AMD X2/Opty for higher (125ish) TDP cpus..It's got two double passthru heatpipes and a copper base. I removed the Delta fan and added a the thicker one from the stock 478 cooler. I stay well below 60Â°C


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


I upped my voltage to 1.488v and CPU to 3.5Ghz.

In my case I did my stability testing on Windows XP Pro 32bit.
Now I have a dual boot setup of Windows XP Pro 32bit and Vista Ultimate 64Bit.
So if what you are saying is correct, I might need more voltage in Vista then I do in XP.
Yeah, I am using the modded 1/13/09 BIOS from rebelshavenforum, so should be same as you.
My overvoltage is +0.175v, but using the next highest setting still showed as 1.488v on CPU after reboot when I tried a few months ago. And just tried again with +0.187v, but after save and exit, CPU in volts in hardware health configuration still showed as 1.488v. And another thing to note is I am using the on-board video for now, could that create overclocking problems?

On a side note, I also have a Intel Q9450 system that I am trying to get stable. Clocked to 3.5Ghz too.


Confirmed!!!! Vista x64 needs more voltage then XP Pro x86.

XP Pro 32bit: 1.488v on CPU @ 3.5Ghz - Passes 10runs of Intel Burn Test
Vista 64bit: 1.488v on CPU @ 3.5Ghz - Fails after two runs of Intel Burn Test

Peak Temp on CPU during IBT is 40c.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Confirmed!!!! Vista x64 needs more voltage then XP Pro x86.

XP Pro 32bit: 1.488v on CPU @ 3.5Ghz - Passes 10runs of Intel Burn Test
Vista 64bit: 1.488v on CPU @ 3.5Ghz - Fails after two runs of Intel Burn Test

Peak Temp on CPU during IBT is 40c.










super low temps, nice


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


super low temps, nice


I knew I ran these tests thoroughly months ago under Windows XP Pro 32bit to see what volts were needed to be stable. So when I was testing under Vista x64 to make sure I was stable, I didn't understand why it kept failing. But now I know, Vista x64 needs more voltage then XP Pro x86. Problem is, my motherboard will not seem to allow me to go above 1.488v on CPU so guess I can never get stable on Vista when at 3.5Ghz.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


I knew I ran these tests thoroughly months ago under Windows XP Pro 32bit to see what volts were needed to be stable. So when I was testing under Vista x64 to make sure I was stable, I didn't understand why it kept failing. But now I know, Vista x64 needs more voltage then XP Pro x86. Problem is, my motherboard will not seem to allow me to go above 1.488v on CPU so guess I can never get stable on Vista when at 3.5Ghz.


that really sucks, but as long as you not bottlenecking, why care?


----------



## Bartmasta

Damn 3755MHz at 1.475V is unstable. Guess I need to stick with 1.5V.

1.5V is ok for 24/7 with a high-end cooler like the Mugen 2, right?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Damn 3755MHz at 1.475V is unstable. Guess I need to stick with 1.5V.

1.5V is ok for 24/7 with a high-end cooler like the Mugen 2, right?

yup, 1.55 i hear is max for a 24/7 OC, i need about 1.52 voltage for 3.6 100% stable


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
oh true i agree 100% im not trying to take credit here at all and im fully aware of the problem i had at that time, i did however find out that the 780a chipset is horrid for ram overclocks from another user who i spok to on skype, it was actually RAM instability cause i ran MEMtest and that's when it BSOD'd, so i went to 200x18 (3.6) and i made it through 6 hours of prime95, im not taking credit what so ever here, and im glad you brought it up, my problem there was...it was passing 20 runs of ITB everyday until i lapped the CPU, i was worried i damaged it. im passing on the valuable information i got from TwoCables and not taking credit for it, but i mean, 2 runs and a crash, like that's a bit ridiculous, everything i learned about overclocking i got from OCN and im not taking credit by passing on information that was given to me, i was merely speaking on TwoCables behaf, however i do admit i did get a bit ahead of myself and didn't give credit to where it was due

EDIT: and the shimmering on the horrizon went away, Thanks to TwoCables we all know what true stability is... (that was kinda cheezebag on intel's behalf cause in the readme it said no more than 20 runs, THAT's why i was like







when i BSODed

Its no wonder you have to run 100x ibt when your instability was related to your ram. I really dont know many ppl out there who use ibt to check that their ram is stable?????
I really dont get what you are trying to push, Do you really think people have to run ibt that many times to prove stability?
ibt was designed to be a quick stress test to check for cpu stability, I wouldnt recommend it for ram issues, never in a million yrs.
1st off when you bsod after ibt said your cpu stable, you shouldve looked elsewhere in your OCs, Such as NB, and ram.

If you chose to run whatever program, however long you like, its your business. And its mighty fine with me. A very whole lot of ppl are satisfied with 1 hr occt and some LinX. And If that is what suits their needs then so be it, I am not here to put anyone's methods down.
But I will tell you this much, I have NEVER ran ibt 100x, NEVER EVER, and i have NEVER ran into any problems. There is no one fix for every person, I can tell you this much for sure. What ever works for the person is fine, and should be. Now if someone needs help, then help them. But when someone cant get 2 passes at itb, whats the use in saying, you have to get 100 passes to be stable?


----------



## AXE09

- Clock Speed - 3914.9mhz
- Bus xMulti - 206 X 19
- RAM Speed - 412mhz
- Vcore - 1.504v
- HT Link -1648.4
- NB Speed-1648.4
- Motherboard- biostar ta790gxb a2+
- Chipset - 790gx
- CPU Cooling - thermalright ultra 120 extreme
- Number of Core's-3
- Cpuz Validation-lost the link.. i hav cpuz validation for old overclock only








but having screen shot







of 1hour prime test


----------



## RawZ

Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*
*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## kromar

to bad i have such a crappy cpu and have no chance competing with it....


----------



## vinzend

a very newbie guy, trying to oc w/o any knowledge.. (on my country's forum)


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*




a very newbie guy, trying to oc w/o any knowledge.. (on my country's forum)










OMG i smell a burning chip


----------



## ocre

silbluever - Darklord
Yous updated


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*




a very newbie guy, trying to oc w/o any knowledge.. (on my country's forum)










WHoaaaa!
Drop your vcore, please!!!!
the max should be 1.55, and many times that is too much for STOCK cooling!
If the vcore is on auto, turn it off.
Some times its called other things in the bios, I am not sure, but someone with his board please tell him what his vcore setting is called!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AXE09*


- Clock Speed - 3914.9mhz
- Bus xMulti - 206 X 19
- RAM Speed - 412mhz
- Vcore - 1.504v
- HT Link -1648.4
- NB Speed-1648.4
- Motherboard- biostar ta790gxb a2+
- Chipset - 790gx
- CPU Cooling - thermalright ultra 120 extreme
- Number of Core's-3
- Cpuz Validation-lost the link.. i hav cpuz validation for old overclock only








but having screen shot







of 1hour prime test










why cant you re-summit the CPUz for validation?


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys currently I'm a 3755MHz with 1.5V. Since I can't get it stable @ 1.475V, I'm gonna try to push for 3792 Mhz @ 1.5V.

I'm not sure if my ram will be able to take it, right now it's pretty much at it's limits. Currently I've got it at 1083 Mhz and it's 800 stock.

Oh well I'll give it a try soon and post results.


----------



## kromar

hmm i get a huge Vdroop when i try 1.5Vcore... under load it goes from 1.488 to 1.504 in cpu-z:/
any idea why this could be?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*




a very newbie guy, trying to oc w/o any knowledge.. (on my country's forum)










uuuhhhh...dude:










you don't need that much voltage


----------



## vinzend

it's not mine.. haha..

he asked how to overclock then he showed that cpu-z..








but actually it's his mobo's (ecs) fault.. wrong censor..


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
it's not mine.. haha..

he asked how to overclock then he showed that cpu-z..








but actually it's his mobo's (ecs) fault.. wrong censor..

Are you saying its not really that high, Cause a clients vcore was sky high when he tried to OC with it on Auto, he claimed it wasnt reading correct. But the +70c showed him differently when i stressed it.....The things i have to do to try and learn ppl sumtings









Man if they cant do any better then that, They Really dont need to be OCing! Its gonna cost them a board, or CPU.


----------



## ocre

I noticed that there are some phenom 2 clubs sticky in the AMD CPU tab, I always thought that we should sticky this club, But then again, We are always in the top few post anyhow, This is one of the most popular threads, especially in the AMD CPU section.

Does anyone think that we should get this club/ thread sticky-ed?


----------



## AXE09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
why cant you re-summit the CPUz for validation?

how? thn i shud do the overclock , all over again !







and thn i hav to validate.... y? y? y? .... cant u...


----------



## AXE09

hey i got.... i found it in my mailbox









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582602


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AXE09*


hey i got.... i found it in my mailbox









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582602


Dude, your Validate was REJECTED...top right hand corner


----------



## AXE09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Dude, your Validate was REJECTED...top right hand corner

















dude... wat ever overclock it is .... it only tellin rejected







..... 
i hav ths prob frm the date i purchased.... my procy







.....


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Error 404* 
Add me please









CPUz.

It's 33 minutes blend stable, and I've got more tweaking to do....
Cooler is the AMD X2/Opty for higher (125ish) TDP cpus..It's got two double passthru heatpipes and a copper base. I removed the Delta fan and added a the thicker one from the stock 478 cooler. I stay well below 60Â°C









Why dont you finish up your tweaking, then summit in the format listed on the front page. Also 33mins blend stable? is that with prime95? we ask for stable results only so be sure its stable enough for your everyday task, you know. I would like to hear a little more then 33 mins prime as prof.
I am not to picky although.

We do have a suicide run section for those OCs that can simply validate CPUz.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AXE09*


dude... wat ever overclock it is .... it only tellin rejected







..... 
i hav ths prob frm the date i purchased.... my procy







.....



Update your CPUz, by downloading the newest version. It will never validate being an older version!!!!

Your OC seems to be rather high, I want it to be as fair as possible, NO one has ever got on the list without at least a CPUz validation, why do you think you should?








LoL









Why dont you have ur puter clocked where you submitted if it is stable at that speed?
one hr prime seems light for a stability test, dont you think? How about occt, or some LinX.

I will be glad to add you to the chart where ever you end up. But the other members have went through some time and trouble ensuring that their OCs were stable, So please do the same in return.


----------



## AXE09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Update your CPUz, by downloading the newest version. It will never validate being an older version!!!!

Your OC seems to be rather high, I want it to be as fair as possible, NO one has ever got on the list without at least a CPUz validation, why do you think you should?








LoL









Why dont you have ur puter clocked where you submitted if it is stable at that speed?
one hr prime seems light for a stability test, dont you think? How about occt, or some LinX.

I will be glad to add you to the chart where ever you end up. But the other members have went through some time and trouble ensuring that their OCs were stable, So please do the same in return.










i hav cpu-z 1.51


----------



## Error 404

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Why dont you finish up your tweaking, then summit in the format listed on the front page. Also 33mins blend stable? is that with prime95? we ask for stable results only so be sure its stable enough for your everyday task, you know. I would like to hear a little more then 33 mins prime as prof.
I am not to picky although.

We do have a suicide run section for those OCs that can simply validate CPUz.

I was just being impatient. I folded almost constantly on it, but right no the whole thing's in pieces....It's going back into its case









But yeah, it was pretty stable. I think I got a nice chip. Date code 0906.

Edit: Can someone give me a rundown of the different clocks/voltages? I'm a little lost as to when to adjust vCore/vNB/NB VID/vSB, and would like to know what effect the clocks (northbridge, HT, etc.) have to do performance-wise. I'm used to my 6000+


----------



## whe3ls

just messing with my old 720be


----------



## PKV

Have been tinkering with this for some time now and have managed a decent overclock on air. Unlocked 4 cores and cpu motherboard and hwmonitor idle temp floats 38c to 40c. Ran 5 iterations of Intel burn test and 6 hours of prime95 with max cpu temp 54c. Have not run all my games yet but so far no issues.
Please add to the unlocked list, thanks.

-Clock Speed- 3625.0
-Bus x Multi- 250 x 14.5
-Ram Speed- 1000
-Vcore- 1.472
-HT Link- 2000.01
-NB Speed- 2250.1
-Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-UD5P
-Chipset- 790FX
-CPU Cooling- AC Freezer 64 Pro
-Number of core's 4
-Cpuz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=696984


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AXE09*


i hav cpu-z 1.51










Well here is 1.52

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


just messing with my old 720be 



Thats is some low vcores


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Thats is some low vcores

it also unlocks









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=697691


----------



## blu9987

my last OC ended up being unstable.. Sorry I posted it without proper testing. If you could please remove it from the list







.

Current OC 4th core unlocked (stable):
-Clock Speed- 3600.0
-Bus x Multi- 200 x 18
-Ram Speed- 1066 (533mhz)
-Vcore- 1.425
-HT Link- 2000.08
-Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
-Chipset- 790X
-CPU Cooling- Xigmatek HDT-S1283
-Number of core's 4
-Cpuz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=697682


----------



## ravdee

hi guys can some tell me how i can put my cpu values in the chart. i tried clicking on edit chart but i dont have permission

can someone help me out here plz


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ravdee* 
hi guys can some tell me how i can put my cpu values in the chart. i tried clicking on edit chart but i dont have permission

can someone help me out here plz

the only person who can edit it is the op. im sure if you list your info he'll update it t


----------



## ravdee

who is this OP and what info you are talking about


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ravdee* 
who is this OP and what info you are talking about











look at the first post of this thread


----------



## AXE09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Well here is 1.52

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

thank you..


----------



## whe3ls

i have to say i love these x3's, seeing as a have one of those 904's that unlock to x4's. there no q6600 but they're much cheaper


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
i have to say i love these x3's, seeing as a have one of those 904's that unlock to x4's. there no q6600 but they're much cheaper

As X3's they are as fast or faster than Q6600's for most things.

Btw im the OP and yes from time to time i update the thread although i have just started college and its fairly full-time at the moment. Im home most of the day on Thursday so im hoping to do a load of adding of people and updating then.


----------



## hexcode99

Overclocking two systems


----------



## Bartmasta

I can't get anything over 3755 MHz stable. Prime95 fails withint 15 min.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I can't get anything over 3755 MHz stable. Prime95 fails withint 15 min.

try dropping the vcore a tad and raising the sb volts. fyi you have a ud3p mobo not a ud4p







i think

i can prime 4.0 forever but i it isnt stable in 3dapps for more than a few hours, kinda annoying but wc soon which should let me see 4.2 atleast


----------



## Bartmasta

please read my sig...

it clearly says ud4p


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
please read my sig...

it clearly says ud4p

isnt the ud4p the am3 and ud3p the am2+

i just presumed because you have ddr2







nvm i guess they just have a load of ud3's left over here, not seen a am2+ ud4p yet
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...=5&subcat=1482


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
As X3's they are as fast or faster than Q6600's for most things.

Btw im the OP and yes from time to time i update the thread although i have just started college and its fairly full-time at the moment. Im home most of the day on Thursday so im hoping to do a load of adding of people and updating then.

I got your back, Mostly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PKV* 
Have been tinkering with this for some time now and have managed a decent overclock on air. Unlocked 4 cores and cpu motherboard and hwmonitor idle temp floats 38c to 40c. Ran 5 iterations of Intel burn test and 6 hours of prime95 with max cpu temp 54c. Have not run all my games yet but so far no issues.
Please add to the unlocked list, thanks.

-Clock Speed- 3625.0
-Bus x Multi- 250 x 14.5
-Ram Speed- 1000
-Vcore- 1.472
-HT Link- 2000.01
-NB Speed- 2250.1
-Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-UD5P
-Chipset- 790FX
-CPU Cooling- AC Freezer 64 Pro
-Number of core's 4
-Cpuz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=696984


got you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blu9987* 
my last OC ended up being unstable.. Sorry I posted it without proper testing. If you could please remove it from the list







.

Current OC 4th core unlocked (stable):
-Clock Speed- 3600.0
-Bus x Multi- 200 x 18
-Ram Speed- 1066 (533mhz)
-Vcore- 1.425
-HT Link- 2000.08
-Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
-Chipset- 790X
-CPU Cooling- Xigmatek HDT-S1283
-Number of core's 4
-Cpuz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=697682

Didnt see yours to delete, I might have overlooked it, let me know.
But anyhow Gotcha









Know look at all these gigabyte boards in the unlocked section. Man back when i got my 720 there wasnt many boards that unlocked at all. Biostar, and asrock. I think thats about all they could get to unlock until all the new bios flashes came out. I still like my Asrock, Its goin strong


----------



## cr4ckm0nk3y

-Clock Speed- 3624.0
-Bus x Multi- 201 x 18
-Ram Speed- 1342 (671mhz)
-Vcore- 1.472
-HT Link- 2013.00
-Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
-Chipset- 770
-CPU Cooling- Xigmatek HDT-S1283 - Sflex
-Number of core's 3
-Cpuz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=698876


----------



## ocre

hexcode99, i bet you can get your 720 higher, not so on the Q9450, dims some hard mofos to OC because of the small multiplier.

And will is correct, the 720 actually is pretty equal in performance to the q6600. There is a good give and take depending on the app but the average usually puts the 720 ahead. The 720 usually stomps the q6600 on games. Most benchmarks and such are recording data with the 720 at stock 2.8ghz. But i think this is one chip that was made to run at higher speeds. Well just look at what it is. It wouldnt be pushing this cpu much at all to run it OC at 3.3 - 3.4 all day long even for the newbie on stock cooling.

I just wonder whats gonna happen when the 740 comes out, I wonder if they have started pulling out the better chips in gonna release them as 740s. It does seem to be a trend in lower max overclocking 720s, with some of these later revision. At least some I have seen. I just kinda doubt it as most of the phenom 2s are pretty consistent on average OC no matter what the model is. But then again, you never know, the 740s just might be the gems.

yea right, like the 965, lol


----------



## billy66bare

Is it too late to get in? At 4.0 I could run all the iterations of Max Pi, but OCCT was a no go because my PSU gave out. That's not completely stable by my book, but to many it is. lol
Thanks ocre

Clock Speed: 3815 Mhz
Multi: 18.5
RAM speed: 825 Mhz
Vcore: 1.600
HT Link: 2268.8
NB speed: 2268.9
Motherboard: ASUS M4N72-E
Chipset: 750a
CPU cooling: lapped V8
Cores: 3
 - 3.8 stable

 - 4.0 semi-stable with stun gun voltage


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


Is it too late to get in? At 4.0 I could run all the iterations of Max Pi, but OCCT was a no go because my PSU gave out. That's not completely stable by my book, but to many it is. lol

 - 3.8 stable

 - 4.0 semi-stable with stun gun voltage


Nope its never to late to get in. Post in the format listed on page one, your semi-stable can go in the sucide run section.

We have many other tabs for benchmarks and such, checkem out


----------



## sgr215

Here's my 24/7 stable. (8hr small/large fft, 8hr blend, 100 runs of linx, 8hrs memtest)

- Clock Speed: 3624Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 18x
- RAM Speed: 537Mhz
- Vcore: 1.488v
- HT Link: 2013Mhz
- NB Speed: 2416Mhz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte MA770-UD3
- Chipset: AMD 770
- CPU Cooling: S1283
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=699135


----------



## kharner92

any tips on how to get my overclock higher?
all the voltages are stock except for vcore @ 1.5
clock speed is at 3.725ghz at 18.5 multiplier, havent had much experience with the fsb, black editions have spoiled me


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kharner92* 
any tips on how to get my overclock higher?
all the voltages are stock except for vcore @ 1.5
clock speed is at 3.725ghz at 18.5 multiplier, havent had much experience with the fsb, black editions have spoiled me









You might have just reached your reasonable limit. It seems like a lot of these chips need massive voltage increases around the 3.6-3.8 mark to get any higher. I do 3.62ghz at 1.488v easily yet once I try to go 3.7ghz I need 1.55v. I can do 3.9ghz rock solid at 1.57v but that's way too high of a vcore to run 24/7 IMHO. Heat definitely is the primary factor though for vcore. I was able to reduce my vcore after lowering CPU temps. For this reason I'd be surprised if I couldn't do 4ghz at a somewhat reasonable vcore with watercooling but I don't have the money to invest in an expensive loop.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kharner92* 
any tips on how to get my overclock higher?
all the voltages are stock except for vcore @ 1.5
clock speed is at 3.725ghz at 18.5 multiplier, havent had much experience with the fsb, black editions have spoiled me









Bump up the NB and CPU-NB voltages a little bit. It should give you a little more headroom.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kharner92* 
any tips on how to get my overclock higher?
all the voltages are stock except for vcore @ 1.5
clock speed is at 3.725ghz at 18.5 multiplier, havent had much experience with the fsb, black editions have spoiled me









At you current voltage do the following:
bring the "fsb" up in small amount see if you get any results. right down the max Stable OC with the 18.5 x 2XX multiplier.

Try dropping the multiplier down to 18. Start to bring the "fsb" up. right down the max stable OC with 18 X 2XX.

Repeat with a lower multiplier, as necessary

see where you are getting the best results, and go with that.

If you start getting up there with the "fsb" around 215, lower your default ram speed ie 667mhz to prevent your ram from causing stability trouble, You can always fine tune the Ram higher later. When you raise the "fsb" it also brings up the ram freq, NB, HT. But usually your max effect results are well below 250 which would bring the NB to 2500. At the fsb that high you may need to add more voltages to the NB, etc, or drop the NB/ht multiplier down.

It may be much simpler to keep the "fsb" <240. But if you are getting better result at the same voltage with the method above then keep going. Usually a NB of 2400 doesnt require any volts.
Try to keep the HT around 2000 - 2200 with its multiplier.

"fsb" notes to remember
None of it really matters too much from 200 to ~214
At that speed the ram may need to be lowered or timings loosened up.

then your next spot is above 240, then the NB may need more volts and your HT is wayy high if you havent adjusted it.

These are just some guidelines that I think will help you from the point you are, everyone does it different. You are looking for a trend in the multiplier/ "fsb". You may get a lot better results with the multiplier lower and the fsb higher. Once you find the best combo settings at the fixed voltage you can work up from there with even more volts if you like,

This is the best way i know how to tell you to get past your wall


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
hexcode99, i bet you can get your 720 higher

Not too sure about that. Pretty much at the max voltage my motherboard will put out, being single plane and all. Only other thing I can do is boost the Bus and HT, but I hear that doesn't help with overclocking much. I have modified bios installed in motherboard that lets me go above 1600 HT. But then I will always need to do cold boots to restart, as that is motherboard will not restart normally when above 1600 HT.

Tested it awhile back and found with no other changes I need:

1.424v for fully stable quad core at 3.3Ghz.
1.440v for fully stable quad core at 3.4Ghz.
1.488v for fully stable quad core at 3.5Ghz.

These volts are for Windows XP Pro.
Vista not 100% stable with these volts for some reason.
But from what I can tell, Vista needs more voltage then XP to be stable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
not so on the Q9450, dims some hard mofos to OC because of the small multiplier.

Yeah, not sure how much more I could push the Q9450. I already have to set (G)MCH OverVoltage Control to +0.250v and FSB OverVoltage Control to +0.15v to be stable with 1.36250v on CPU. I would like to try and get 3.66Ghz for an even 1Ghz overclock, but I am already at 450 on the FSB and I am using 8GB of memory running with stock 5-5-5-15 speeds at 1080Mhz (up from 1066Mhz).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
And will is correct, the 720 actually is pretty equal in performance to the q6600. There is a good give and take depending on the app but the average usually puts the 720 ahead. The 720 usually stomps the q6600 on games. Most benchmarks and such are recording data with the 720 at stock 2.8ghz. But i think this is one chip that was made to run at higher speeds. Well just look at what it is. It wouldnt be pushing this cpu much at all to run it OC at 3.3 - 3.4 all day long even for the newbie on stock cooling.

Do you mean a 3 core 720 is equal to a 4 core Q6600?
Or a 4 core 720 is equal to a 4 core Q6600 at same clock speed?
I take a 3.5Ghz 720 (4 cores) is no match for a 3.5Ghz (4 core) Q9450?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
I just wonder whats gonna happen when the 740 comes out, I wonder if they have started pulling out the better chips in gonna release them as 740s. It does seem to be a trend in lower max overclocking 720s, with some of these later revision. At least some I have seen. I just kinda doubt it as most of the phenom 2s are pretty consistent on average OC no matter what the model is. But then again, you never know, the 740s just might be the gems.

What is the X3 740? 3Ghz stock? And is it a BE?
Does it increase cache or just a extra 200Mhz?


----------



## kharner92

thanks for the help ocre, +rep


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Usually a NB of 2400 doesnt require any volts.


are you serious? i tested the nb with both my boards and everything above 2200 needed CPU-NB-vid increase to be stable. 
i dont know where you get these values from but a nb undervolt takes a long time to show in p95 usually around 4+ hours.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
are you serious? i tested the nb with both my boards and everything above 2200 needed CPU-NB-vid increase to be stable.
i dont know where you get these values from but a nb undervolt takes a long time to show in p95 usually around 4+ hours.

mine won't boot at 2400


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
mine won't boot at 2400









mine boots into windows at 2.4NB on stock voltage, but when i do blend test, it freezes almost instantly


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
mine boots into windows at 2.4NB on stock voltage, but when i do blend test, it freezes almost instantly

What do i increase the CPU/NB voltage to?

EDIT: i have CPU voltage
CPU/NB voltage
NB voltage, why is it so hard, can't they just make overclocking like POOF! 100% overclocked with a bios thingy, like OC/noC


----------



## shibbiness

Put me in please









- CPU = 720BE
- Clock Speed = 3616mhz
- Bus xMulti =200.9x18
- RAM Speed = 667
- Vcore = 1.392V
- HT Link = 2009
- Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-MA790x-DS4
- Chipset = 790X
- CPU Cooling = Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro + OCZ Freeze
- Number of Core's = 3
- Cpuz Validation = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=700462


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


What do i increase the CPU/NB voltage to?

EDIT: i have CPU voltage
CPU/NB voltage
NB voltage, why is it so hard, can't they just make overclocking like POOF! 100% overclocked with a bios thingy, like OC/noC


for Nb clock increase you need to increase CPU-NB-Vid, at stock i am able to reach about 2250, and with +0.100 about 2400, with +0.200 about 2600.. dont know about others who say they can do 2400 on stock and if that depends if you got a golden chip or not, i surely dont have a golden chip and i cant do anything above 2200 on stock voltage...


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
for Nb clock increase you need to increase CPU-NB-Vid, at stock i am able to reach about 2250, and with +0.100 about 2400, with +0.200 about 2600.. dont know about others who say they can do 2400 on stock and if that depends if you got a golden chip or not, i surely dont have a golden chip and i cant do anything above 2200 on stock voltage...

Do you happen to know what the stock voltage is...? or where i can find it? and i certainly don't have a golden chip at all, im thinking about replacing it with the 965


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Do you happen to know what the stock voltage is...? or where i can find it? and i certainly don't have a golden chip at all, im thinking about replacing it with the 965


mine is 1.2v, there are some people who said theirs is 1.1v but i somehow doubt that.... there is no tool to read the CPU-NbVID so if it isnt displayed in your bios it pure speculation.... i usually test it with a low cpu/ram multi and increase the fsb till the NB gets instable then i know where the limit is, after increasing it by 0.100 do the same thing and continue... i usually do that up to 0.300v which is my personal limit for NB increase and i can do about 2600mhz with that.

i would not replace it with a 965, the price compared to the other x4 is a bit to much and it looks like its just a 955 with a higher multi








there is no real need for a x4 other than rendering and maybe "high" oc clocks so maybe wait a bit longer till amd come with a "real" new cpu


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


mine is 1.2v, there are some people who said theirs is 1.1v but i somehow doubt that.... there is no tool to read the CPU-NbVID so if it isnt displayed in your bios it pure speculation.... i usually test it with a low cpu/ram multi and increase the fsb till the NB gets instable then i know where the limit is, after increasing it by 0.100 do the same thing and continue... i usually do that up to 0.300v which is my personal limit for NB increase and i can do about 2600mhz with that.

i would not replace it with a 965, the price compared to the other x4 is a bit to much and it looks like its just a 955 with a higher multi








there is no real need for a x4 other than rendering and maybe "high" oc clocks so maybe wait a bit longer till amd come with a "real" new cpu


Okie dokie, i will wait for a bit then, cause i want to get new Grfx cards in a bit, and maybe find some W7 somewhere for DX11 and maybe DX11 GPU's







moral of the story, my chip sucks, but its fine for now


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
Put me in please









- CPU = 720BE
- Clock Speed = 3616mhz
- Bus xMulti =200.9x18
- RAM Speed = 667
- Vcore = 1.392V
- HT Link = 2009
- Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-MA790x-DS4
- Chipset = 790X
- CPU Cooling = Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro + OCZ Freeze
- Number of Core's = 3
- Cpuz Validation = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=700462

What's your CPU and core temp?


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fortesquieu* 
What's your CPU and core temp?

- CPU = 720BE
- Temps = 32 C Idle, ~46 Load
- Clock Speed = 3616mhz
- Bus xMulti =200.9x18
- RAM Speed = 667
- Vcore = 1.392V
- HT Link = 2009
- Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-MA790x-DS4
- Chipset = 790X
- CPU Cooling = Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro + OCZ Freeze
- Number of Core's = 3
- Cpuz Validation = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=700462


----------



## elito

i have a confession to make, since the launch of the new i5/i7 from Intel, i am..totally..getting amused by its overclockability and its architecture, im so scared i'll sell out my beloved 720 rig.. but to seriously..clock from 2.6 to 3.8 w/o a hitch? o man..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
i have a confession to make, since the launch of the new i5/i7 from Intel, i am..totally..getting amused by its overclockability and its architecture, im so scared i'll sell out my beloved 720 rig.. but to seriously..clock from 2.6 to 3.8 w/o a hitch? o man..

No one is saying don't go intel, if you want to and you have $chaching$ then go for it, but you get comperable gaming performance for less here on the dark side.

out of personal choice i would never buy ATI and might consider intel when i have money


----------



## kromar

finally after testing lots and lots of separate settings i found that the NB voltage was the problem when increasing the ram frequency








now i can continue to raise my cpu clock









here a sample of the tests i run:









and the current torture test, the cpu temp is around 44-46Â° with the fans on high, so im gona see how much i can raise the cpu till i hit 50Â° again.


----------



## kromar

so i tried to push it a bit more, i raised the FSB to 205 which gives me
CPU: 3485mhz
NB: 2250 mhz (lowered to test cpu/ram)
HT: 2050 mhz
ram: 1366 mhz

i increased the Vcore to 1.472 to see how far i can go but i already got a fatal error on core3 (blend 14k).
so do you think its the NB voltage again or maybe the ram?

i have ram which runs at 1.65v, would it be save to run it at 1.7v? and what was the save NB (not cpunb) voltage again?


----------



## shattered.likeness

Hi guys, first post here, but needed some help, and see that you guys are more active on the AMD front than my normal forums.

Right now my Phenom II 720BE is sitting at 3.7GHz, but I can't seem to get Prime95 ro run for over 5 hours. I am aiming for at least an 8 hour Prime run (Blend) because I remember reading somewhere that at around 8 hours is when the either the CPU-NB gets tested or the memory (can't remember which). So, now I come to you guys to see if I might be able to get some help getting that last bit of stablity I"m looking for, before thinking about taking the CPU clock higher. My current BIOS Settings for my MSI 790FX-GD70 (BIOS 1.54B4) are as follows:

AMD Cool & Quiet: Disabled
CPU FSB Frequency: 200
CPU Ratio: x18.5 (3700MHz)
CPU-NB Ratio: x13 (2600MHz)
EC Firmware: Normal
Advanced Clock Calibration: Disabled
DRAM Frequency: 1333MHz
Timing Mode: Both
Timings: 6-6-6-24 (everything else on auto)
HT Link: x10 (200MHz)

Voltages are in the order listed on the BIOS screen

CPU VDD Voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB VDD Voltage: Auto
CPU Voltage: 1.555
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.350
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
CPU DDR-PHY Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.94
DDR Vref Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: 1.250Aut
NB PCI-E Voltage: Auto
NB PCI-E I/O Voltage: Auto
HT Link Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto

Spread Spectrum: Disabled

By increasing the CPU Voltage to 1.555, I was able to get Prime (blend) to run for 5 hours, but I want to be sure that I won't have any stability issues from running @ 3.7GHz before trying to push it any farther. Anyone have any tips on getting 8 hour Blend stable? Or am I just wasting my time, and should move on to trying to get 3.8GHz now?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shattered.likeness* 
Hi guys, first post here, but needed some help, and see that you guys are more active on the AMD front than my normal forums.

Right now my Phenom II 720BE is sitting at 3.7GHz, but I can't seem to get Prime95 ro run for over 5 hours. I am aiming for at least an 8 hour Prime run (Blend) because I remember reading somewhere that at around 8 hours is when the either the CPU-NB gets tested or the memory (can't remember which). So, now I come to you guys to see if I might be able to get some help getting that last bit of stablity I"m looking for, before thinking about taking the CPU clock higher. My current BIOS Settings for my MSI 790FX-GD70 (BIOS 1.54B4) are as follows:

AMD Cool & Quiet: Disabled
CPU FSB Frequency: 200
CPU Ratio: x18.5 (3700MHz)
CPU-NB Ratio: x13 (2600MHz)
EC Firmware: Normal
Advanced Clock Calibration: Disabled
DRAM Frequency: 1333MHz
Timing Mode: Both
Timings: 6-6-6-24 (everything else on auto)
HT Link: x10 (200MHz)

Voltages are in the order listed on the BIOS screen

CPU VDD Voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB VDD Voltage: Auto
CPU Voltage: 1.555
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.350
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
CPU DDR-PHY Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.94
DDR Vref Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: 1.250Aut
NB PCI-E Voltage: Auto
NB PCI-E I/O Voltage: Auto
HT Link Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto

Spread Spectrum: Disabled

By increasing the CPU Voltage to 1.555, I was able to get Prime (blend) to run for 5 hours, but I want to be sure that I won't have any stability issues from running @ 3.7GHz before trying to push it any farther. Anyone have any tips on getting 8 hour Blend stable? Or am I just wasting my time, and should move on to trying to get 3.8GHz now?

Thanks for any help!

have you tried lowering the NB and RAM frequency to see if its the cpu thats causing the instability?

if the cpu is stable i would guess its the CPU-NB voltage or the NB voltage that is to low to run it stable.

at what FFT size does prime95 crash? (check the results.txt in the p95 folder)
the blend test changes every 2 FFT sizes from small to big FFT sizes and as far as i know big sizes put more stress on the NB/RAM and small sizes on the CPU.
but that does not necessarily mean that if you get a crash on small sizes that its the cpu or the other way around


----------



## shattered.likeness

In the results.txt file, the last entry is: "Self-test 48K passed!" Meaning it failed on one of the small FFT size after 48K.

I'm going to try your idea tonight, and lower the CPU-NB clock and the RAM speed, and see if its the processor that's failing or not. I'll give another update again tomorrow, with the results, and hopefully Prime will still be running when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## vinzend

count this in again


----------



## shattered.likeness

Ok, I woke up this morning, and low and behold, Prime was still running after 13 hours. I lowered the memory setting to 1066MHz, the CPU-NB to 200MHz, and upped the CPU Voltage setting to 1.565v.

So, I guess now I should start testing one setting at a time to see which one is unstable, between the CPU-NB and the memory? Or try to see if I can get 3.8 stable, and then work on them after that. My goal is to try to get to 3.8GHz, with a CPU-NB @ 2600, and 1333MHz 6-6-6-24 timings or better. I have tested this memory before and its stable at 7-7-7-20 timings @1600MHz. Would this give better performance than the 6-6-6-24 timings @1333MHz?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## darklord27

hey guys,

i'm going to get a new graphics card with directx 11 support soon and since nvidia still needs some time, to finish their new cards, it will probably be a hd 5850/5870.

now my question: amd recommends a 500W or more PSU for these cards (same as for the hd 4890. i just have a 400W PSU. the new cards shall only need a maximum of 190W and my system needs 160W at full CPU Load (4x 3.2ghz @ 1.3vcore), so is 400W enough for that? and i would like to know, how much ampere a PSU needs on the 12V for such a graphics card? is 30A enough on the 12V as a whole?

any one has experience with that?

would be nice, so that i know if i need a new PSU (but i hope i dont have to).

Thanks


----------



## shattered.likeness

Honestly, if you are using a 400w PSU, would suggest upgrading anyways. Even if you have more power than your system needs, a good quality PSU will usually last you through several future system builds, and having the extra power there when you need it is always worth while.

Do you have any aspirations of eventually adding in a second 5850/5870 card for Crossfire in the future? If so, I'd say just to get a new PSU now if you can afford it. Look for high amps on a single 12v rail. That's why use SilverStone PSU's, as they make the only PSU's with a single 12v rail that are also modular. So, you don't have to use all the cables, thus improving airflow in your case by only using those cables you need. They also put more amps on their 12v rail than any other PSU maker that I've seen. Stick with one out of their Decathalon Series, and you'll have a PSU that will last for years.

Sorry, if I seem like I am overly endorsing a product here, but I review computer components for a competing website, and SilverStone makes the best as far I've seen to date.

Hope this helps.


----------



## darklord27

yeah thanks, i'll think about it. i think i wont build a CF setup, but seems like i have to buy a new PSU... nevertheless i'll try with my current PSU

edit: why is it better to get a 12V single rail PSU?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shattered.likeness*


Ok, I woke up this morning, and low and behold, Prime was still running after 13 hours. I lowered the memory setting to 1066MHz, the CPU-NB to 200MHz, and upped the CPU Voltage setting to 1.565v.

So, I guess now I should start testing one setting at a time to see which one is unstable, between the CPU-NB and the memory? Or try to see if I can get 3.8 stable, and then work on them after that. My goal is to try to get to 3.8GHz, with a CPU-NB @ 2600, and 1333MHz 6-6-6-24 timings or better. I have tested this memory before and its stable at 7-7-7-20 timings @1600MHz. Would this give better performance than the 6-6-6-24 timings @1333MHz?

Thanks again for your help.


not sure if you want to run it 24/7 with that high voltage, maybe you can first try to find the minimum voltage you need to run at 3.7ghz? since the vcore was not really the problem you might be able to reduce it a bit.

you might wanna start with the NB, what i do to test it is turn the cpu ram down and increase the fsb with easytune every 2-4min while p95blend is running (i usually run the 1024fft but most nb/ram failures occurred on the 768fft) when you start to get errors on cores you know you need to increase the CPU-NB voltage to push it further.
you might need even more voltage when your cpu/ram are back to their oc state. also when you reach higher cpu clocks its sometimes necessary to increase the NB voltage for more stability.

as for the ram performance, i saw a nice test the other day on ocz website, i will check if i can find it again...

EDIT: there you go, tests about different ram/nb settings http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=56715


----------



## shattered.likeness

I found out by running MemTest 86+ that it was my memory that was holding me back and causing the instability. So now I have it running at:

- 3718.51 MHz
- x18.5
- 1600
- 1.375
- 2000
- 2600
- MSI 790FX-GD70
- 790FX
- CoolIt Freezone Elite (TEC)
- Number of Cores: 3
-


----------



## shattered.likeness

LOL, it said it was validated when I viewed the Validation Page, now it says its not validated. Oh well, guess I'll try for validation later.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shattered.likeness*


I found out by running MemTest 86+ that it was my memory that was holding me back and causing the instability. So now I have it running at:

- 3718.51 MHz
- x18.5
- 1600
- 1.375
- 2000
- 2600
- MSI 790FX-GD70
- 790FX
- CoolIt Freezone Elite (TEC)
- Number of Cores: 3
- 


nice







have you been able to drop the Vcore a bit?


----------



## shattered.likeness

Dropped the vCore down to 1.4250v. Haven't really tried taking it lower, because I am fine with the temps I am at now, and it seems to be stable thus far.


----------



## kromar

wow 1.425 for 3.7ghz, that must be a golden chip you got there


----------



## shattered.likeness

Yeah, but the 4th Core won't unlock no matter what I try.:swearing:


----------



## vinzend

hahaha u got sheetty batch..


----------



## shattered.likeness

As stated before, I got this one back when they were first released. People seem to be having more luck nowadays than back then.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shattered.likeness* 
Yeah, but the 4th Core won't unlock no matter what I try.:swearing:

unless you do a lot of rendering/encoding its not to bad, sure it is great to have an extra core but with 3 you get the same performance in most games as with 4 and you can overclock higher and have lower temps:O

has someone managed to unlock the core with your mb yet? msi is a bit difficult to unlock and maybe you just have to wait on a modded bios


----------



## Ahmad Rady




----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady* 









impressed..









stable?


----------



## kromar

uhhh how is this possible with a 1.325 Vcore?


----------



## dham

Yea no way. Lets see a screen of that with prime 95 ran for 8 hours.


----------



## shattered.likeness

Dry Ice maybe? Or peltier?

Hate to be negative, but looks fake, unless it can be proven otherwise.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady*












Yeah it definitely has to be fake... or it isn't stable.


----------



## elito

@shattered. - you do know that, reaching 3.8+2.6NB is SERIOUSLY to be had on a golden chip right? and besides, MHZ mattesr more than NB speeds here anyway, so id aim for more MHZ first, then NB upp'ing or mix and match..


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
are you serious? i tested the nb with both my boards and everything above 2200 needed CPU-NB-vid increase to be stable.
i dont know where you get these values from but a nb undervolt takes a long time to show in p95 usually around 4+ hours.

I usually bump the NB to 1.23 - 1.3 for stability for the a mild OCs I give for clients. Usually their NB end in the 2300 to 2400 max range. I always DO bump it up a little anyway as to be certain of stability.

I am speaking of the NB voltage, not the CPU/NB volts, which I usually leave at default auto settings. For the most part I am against auto volts but this seems to work well and I dont really care to tweak it down, as the OCs arent too high anyway.

I re read my post and I did leave out that most important differentiation. My bad

Some ppl never adjust the NB chipset voltage, I found it does help stability.
I have OCed a very many phenom 2s but most are for people who bought BEs and didnt know how to, so it I keep it small and simple. I work in a shop in TN. After i find the max OC on stock volts, I bump the a small amount to be completely sure.


----------



## Ahmad Rady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
impressed..









stable?

Runs need for speed under cover in max of all setting


----------



## Ahmad Rady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Yeah it definitely has to be fake... or it isn't stable.

really running my need for speed under cover in max setting
just i had down grade x ratio for ht and down grade ram from 1333 to 1066 to reach for this clock
and unplugged all drives like DVD and extra hdds and disable LAN and ieee and sound all built in cards to do this only OS hdd was plugged
when ram was at 1333 and ht link at 10 it was not stable at 3.5 but when i down grade them it runs will.


----------



## ocre

updated chart
billy, cr4ck, sgr215, shib
All added


----------



## shattered.likeness

@ Elito

A man can dream can't he? Oh well, I'm only using this one right now to test its OC ability, before passing it off to my girlfriend in favor of getting a 955BE once the 95W version comes out in January.

Right now, I am more than happy sitting at 3.7GHz, 2600 CPU-NB, and RAM @ 1333MHz (6-6-6-24). It is performing great, and hasn't had any problems with anything I've thrown at it yet, gaming wise. So, I'm happy with the chip as is. Don't have the money to find a better batch right now to try and push it harder.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady* 
really running my need for speed under cover in max setting
just i had down grade x ratio for ht and down grade ram from 1333 to 1066 to reach for this clock
and unplugged all drives like DVD and extra hdds and disable LAN and ieee and sound all built in cards to do this only OS hdd was plugged
when ram was at 1333 and ht link at 10 it was not stable at 3.5 but when i down grade them it runs will.

Need For Speed Undercover at max settings doesn't mean stable considering it puts more load on a graphics card than CPU.

Run LinX, Prime95 or OCCT for more than an hour and we'll see how stable it is. Until then, it shouldn't be added(per what Will said.)

You also just contradicted yourself, in which you said you had to disable/unplug all the rest of your hardware...Which isn't considered normal use.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Need For Speed Undercover at max settings doesn't mean stable considering it puts more load on a graphics card than CPU.

Run LinX, Prime95 or OCCT for more than an hour and we'll see how stable it is. Until then, it shouldn't be added(per what Will said.)

You also just contradicted yourself, in which you said you had to disable/unplug all the rest of your hardware...Which isn't considered normal use.

TwoCables told me, so ill pass it on to you (plural) 5-6 hours P95, blend 5-6 small ftt's, 8 hours other thingy, and 50-100 rounds linpack, I can do it, you (plural) should too


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
TwoCables told me, so ill pass it on to you (plural) 5-6 hours P95, blend 5-6 small ftt's, 8 hours other thingy, and 50-100 rounds linpack, I can do it, you (plural) should too









Will is the owner of this thread so he states what is stable or not







I've already ran LinX for 12 hours lol

But even then anything past 4-6 hours is pointless in proving stability... Hardly anyone here ever runs their CPU for 4-6+ Hours at 100% load.


----------



## Dopamin3

I just got mine in today. It doesn't unlock unfortunately (stepping 0907CPMW.) Right now I'm at 3.8ghz with 1.45v and small fft has passed for 2 hours now. I'm going to leave it on overnight.

It doesn't like upping the northbridge frequency though







With NB volts @ 1.3v and NB-CPU @ 1.4v it fails a blend test even at 2200mhz NB, 2000 HT Link. Anyone have any tips for clocking the NB? Do I need more CPU volts even if it is stable?

I need to take one step at a time. It's not stable at 1.45v


----------



## Ahmad Rady

new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=710636


----------



## Ahmad Rady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Need For Speed Undercover at max settings doesn't mean stable considering it puts more load on a graphics card than CPU.

Run LinX, Prime95 or OCCT for more than an hour and we'll see how stable it is. Until then, it shouldn't be added(per what Will said.)

You also just contradicted yourself, in which you said you had to disable/unplug all the rest of your hardware...Which isn't considered normal use.

plz give link for prime95 and OCCT i will use them
thax for this information


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady* 
plz give link for prime95 and OCCT i will use them
thax for this information
















LinX (highly recommended) http://www.youwatched.com/datajay/linx(0.63).7z
OCCT: http://www.ocbase.com/download.php?fileext=exe
Prime 95: http://www.eocfiles.com/bdc86eb1ed29...es/p64v258.zip


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady* 
plz give link for prime95 and OCCT i will use them
thax for this information
















OCCT:
http://www.ocbase.com/download.php?fileext=exe

Prime95 32 Bit:
http://mersenneforum.org/gimps/p95v259.zip

Prime95 64 Bit:
http://mersenneforum.org/gimps/p64v259.zip


----------



## vinzend

it's hard to get X4 20BE stable on Asus Crosshair III.. it's benchable but failed prime95..
so i decided to run X3 720BE instead.. here, it's very easy to achieve 3.6ghz for daily use..

3.6ghz, 1.3375v..


----------



## Dopamin3

3.7ghz with 1.4v with stock NB/HT Link. Now I'm going to work on max NB frequency


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


3.7ghz with 1.4v with stock NB/HT Link. Now I'm going to work on max NB frequency










Going to run LinX for a few hours and see what happens?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Going to run LinX for a few hours and see what happens?

just installed it.. what is that?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Will is the owner of this thread so he states what is stable or not







I've already ran LinX for 12 hours lol

But even then anything past 4-6 hours is pointless in proving stability... Hardly anyone here ever runs their CPU for 4-6+ Hours at 100% load.

the problem with p95 blend is that it takes about 9-10hours for a full FFT cycle so 4-6 hours is not nearly enough to test all FFT's.
i think it would be much better to test each FFT for about 5 minutes which will take about 3hours for a full cycle and let it run 2-3 loops for a full stability test:O


----------



## vinzend

what's 720BE stock voltage? i can't remember since it's been overclocked from the very beginning..


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
what's 720BE stock voltage? i can't remember since it's been overclocked from the very beginning..









i think it was 1.325 or something like that, have a hard time remembering it:O


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i think it was 1.325 or something like that, have a hard time remembering it:O

Yup, 1.325v.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
just installed it.. what is that?

LinX is a Linpack stress tester. It's a benchmark designed to measure performance on CPUs in GFlops. But it's also a very useful tool for checking the stability of a CPU.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i think it was 1.325 or something like that, have a hard time remembering it:O

lol yea, same here.. ite, doing prime95 3.6ghz, 1.3375v..
1 step volt higher than stock with 800mhz different speed..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
the problem with p95 blend is that it takes about 9-10hours for a full FFT cycle so 4-6 hours is not nearly enough to test all FFT's.
i think it would be much better to test each FFT for about 5 minutes which will take about 3hours for a full cycle and let it run 2-3 loops for a full stability test:O

The main reason Blend often picks errors not found by other tests is that it tests CPU, NB and RAM by using lots of different sized FFT's.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
The main reason Blend often picks errors not found by other tests is that it tests CPU, NB and RAM by using lots of different sized FFT's.

exactly and when you only run the default blend for 4-6 hours it will not test all FFT's^^


----------



## vinzend

dang, suddenly died (not bsod).. is it because of lack of cpu volt or overheat?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
dang, suddenly died (not bsod).. is it because of lack of cpu volt or overheat?

A sudden die can be alot of things depending on the task you are doing.
It could be:
CPU
GPU
RAM
PSU.

If your sure its your CPU because of OC'ing it most lightly CPU Voltage or the temperature. These CPU's like coller temps more than higher voltages.

I would try bumping up either fan speeds of voltages.


----------



## vinzend

it's my cpu.. lol.. actually i was running prime95 3.6ghz at stock volt.. lol..
so i changed it to 1.3375v and now running prime95 blend..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
it's my cpu.. lol.. actually i was running prime95 3.6ghz at stock volt.. lol..
so i changed it to 1.3375v and now running prime95 blend..

Is that a an X4?


----------



## vinzend

no, X3 720BE.. hard to get X4 20BE stable with asus..
but benchable..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
no, X3 720BE.. hard to get X4 20BE stable with asus..

What kind of temps you getting and what kind of ambient temp do you have?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


What kind of temps you getting and what kind of ambient temp do you have?


i just edited my post, it's hard to get it stable but it's benchable..

-


my digital thermometer displays 25.6c at my room..

is it good?

edit : my thermometer displays 27.4c now.. err my room is hot..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


i just edited my post, it's hard to get it stable but it's benchable..

-


my digital thermometer displays 25.6c at my room..

is it good?

edit : my thermometer displays 27.4c now.. err my room is hot..


28C is really really good, under load im at like 50C, my ambient is about 25C


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


28C is really really good, under load im at like 50C, my ambient is about 25C


thanks..









planning to get the highest clock my cpu can achieve tomorrow..
let's see how far i can get.. with 770T-UD3P, i managed to boot at 4ghz, 1.52v
but not stable at all, benchable at 3.9ghz, 1.5v..


----------



## kromar

i doubt that your core temperatures really are only 1Â° higher than ambient, seems very unrealistic to me...


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i doubt that your core temperatures really are only 1Â° higher than ambient, seems very unrealistic to me...




idle..


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 


idle..









yes and that is one perfect example of a bad temp sensor, because with a air cooler it is impossible to go below ambient temperature








what does the cpu temp sensor show? maybe its a bit more accurate:O


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
yes and that is one perfect example of a bad temp sensor, because with a air cooler it is impossible to go below ambient temperature








what does the cpu temp sensor show? maybe its a bit more accurate:O

lol im not making things up.. just showing you what it displays..


----------



## kromar

yes but the sensors are nonetheless faulty and dont show the correct temperatures, and that wont change no matter how many pictures you show of them









does your motherboard only have one sensor?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
yes but the sensors are nonetheless faulty and dont show the correct temperatures, and that wont change no matter how many pictures you show of them









didnt u ask for it? looool..

if none of then shows the correct temps, why people keep using them?

i wanna know what my cpu temps are, so what should i use?


----------



## Dopamin3

Add me to the list when you get a chance, thanks









- 3700mhz
- 200 x 18.5
- 1066mhz
- 1.42v in bios, 1.424 in CPU-Z
- 2000mhz HT 
- 2400mhz NB
- MSI DKA790GX Platinum
- 790GX
- Mugen 2
- 3 cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=712007

Maybe I will tweak NB more, but I'm pretty happy where it's at now, and it is very stable.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


didnt u ask for it? looool..

if none of then shows the correct temps, why people keep using them?

i wanna know what my cpu temps are, so what should i use?


HWMonitor and Core Temp.

We are not saying that all 720 BE sensors are faulty, mine reports very possible temps.

Personally i would add about 10'c to the temps AOD is showing you.

There should be (there was on my last Asus) a CPU Temp sensor under the CPU socket that might give more correct temps.

When i was using Asus boards i did get fairly unbelievable core temps some times.

If you cant work out temps and you are that worried, RMA the chip.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


HWMonitor and Core Temp.

We are not saying that all 720 BE sensors are faulty, mine reports very possible temps.

Personally i would add about 10'c to the temps AOD is showing you.

There should be (there was on my last Asus) a CPU Temp sensor under the CPU socket that might give more correct temps.

When i was using Asus boards i did get fairly unbelievable core temps some times.

If you cant work out temps and you are that worried, RMA the chip.


lol nah, im fine with this.. even if i have to add 10c to it, it's still fine..


----------



## Ahmad Rady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady*


new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=710636


new one


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady* 
new one

Still waiting on a Prime95, OCCT or LinX Screenshot


----------



## 95329

Hi there.

It has been a long time since the last post I wrote







But quess what! Im back (I reckon that no one remembers me lol). So. Today I did something I bet I wont be doing again very soon... I lapped my 720BE. How come? I wanted to try it out, thats why, no pursue for gains (altho there were some







).

So, I took no pictures just because everyone knows how a lapped processor looks like, if you dont, use google for gods sake. I started out with 320grit and then to 400-->800-->1200. It didnt turn out too good to be honest with you. It's quite scratchy and the center is a little higher than the corners, but thats totally okay for me as the temperatures came down by 3-5C







. I managed to bend some pins and I almost ****ted my pants for good when trying to get them straight. Well, everything turned out just fine. There was this great relief when I saw the computer POSTing. And dont be too harsh on me for almost screwing perfectly good cpu (though my dad would have been xD) because this was, as mentioned before, my first attempt on lapping.

I can take some pics if you really want to but otherwise the CPU stays in its socket for the next month if its up to me. No more episodes like this


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
Hi there.

It has been a long time since the last post I wrote







But quess what! Im back (I reckon that no one remembers me lol). So. Today I did something I bet I wont be doing again very soon... I lapped my 720BE. How come? I wanted to try it out, thats why, no pursue for gains (altho there were some







).

So, I took no pictures just because everyone knows how a lapped processor looks like, if you dont, use google for gods sake. I started out with 320grit and then to 400-->800-->1200. It didnt turn out too good to be honest with you. It's quite scratchy and the center is a little higher than the corners, but thats totally okay for me as the temperatures came down by 3-5C







. I managed to bend some pins and I almost ****ted my pants for good when trying to get them straight. Well, everything turned out just fine. There was this great relief when I saw the computer POSTing. And dont be too harsh on me for almost screwing perfectly good cpu (though my dad would have been xD) because this was, as mentioned before, my first attempt on lapping.

I can take some pics if you really want to but otherwise the CPU stays in its socket for the next month if its up to me. No more episodes like this









nicely done, im also planing on lapping mine but im not sure yet how i should protect the pins since it has no plastic cap like intel cpus have im a bit sceptic about it. what did you use to protect them?


----------



## wakashik

well guys i am a newbie at oc'ing... i just wanted to ask what would be the best cooler for a 720b.e.?? i still have my cooler master v8... would that cooler still give me a decent temperatures when i start oc'ing my processor?? or should i buy a new one?? thanks guys.. hope to hear from you guys soon...


----------



## PKV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wakashik* 
well guys i am a newbie at oc'ing... i just wanted to ask what would be the best cooler for a 720b.e.?? i still have my cooler master v8... would that cooler still give me a decent temperatures when i start oc'ing my processor?? or should i buy a new one?? thanks guys.. hope to hear from you guys soon...

That is a great cooler you have there. Unless you go with water cooling, you are not going to be better off. There are some other coolers with similar performance that may be less expensive but since you already have it keep it, it works well. Get yourself a good thermal compound like Arctic Cooling MX3 and your all set.


----------



## ghettogeddy

were has the op been hes got alot of updating to do lol


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


were has the op been hes got alot of updating to do lol


He's still around, he just can't be as active as of late but many of us have access to the list to update it.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wakashik*


well guys i am a newbie at oc'ing... i just wanted to ask what would be the best cooler for a 720b.e.?? i still have my cooler master v8... would that cooler still give me a decent temperatures when i start oc'ing my processor?? or should i buy a new one?? thanks guys.. hope to hear from you guys soon...


i had a v8 and used it for a month when i first got my x3 720. it's quite good and you can get decent temps with it. mine maxes out at 3.9ghz at 55c load


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
nicely done, im also planing on lapping mine but im not sure yet how i should protect the pins since it has no plastic cap like intel cpus have im a bit sceptic about it. what did you use to protect them?

I took some antistatic material that comes with new mobos. Cut a piece that fits the cpu and tape it to around the pins. If you use water while lapping the tapes will come off though







. Still I managed to bend some pins. So be extremely careful not to put any weight on them or push them cause they're really easy to bend and when bended they can snap off pretttty easily as well.

Lapping the cpu didnt help nearly as much while having 3,6hgz on cpu as it did when it was on stock clocks. I reckon that is because my Xigmatek heats up so bad that the contact between cpu and coolers base isnt a bottleneck anymore. But just wait when we get those minus 20C days here. Haha, gonna hit 4,2ghz







. Also hoping to get a new record on 3DMark 06 and SuperPi.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
nicely done, im also planing on lapping mine but im not sure yet how i should protect the pins since it has no plastic cap like intel cpus have im a bit sceptic about it. what did you use to protect them?

use the foam piece the came in in the cpu box. and push the pins into that..


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Lapping the cpu didnt help nearly as much while having 3,6hgz on cpu as it did when it was on stock clocks. I reckon that is because my Xigmatek heats up so bad that the contact between cpu and coolers base isnt a bottleneck anymore. But just wait when we get those minus 20C days here. Haha, gonna hit 4,2ghz







. Also hoping to get a new record on 3DMark 06 and SuperPi.










lol goodluck with 3DM06


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


lol goodluck with 3DM06










Thank you







My goal would be maybe 4,1ghz with 3Dmark. The last run I did was at 4,0ghz...

By the way. Just passed 2 hours of linX @ 3,7ghz and 1,525V. I've never gotten 3,7ghz stable


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


He's still around, he just can't be as active as of late but many of us have access to the list to update it.


hmmmmm anyone planing on doing an update we have 4 weeks of updates to do lol


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


updated chart
billy, cr4ck, sgr215, shib
All added



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


hmmmmm anyone planing on doing an update we have 4 weeks of updates to do lol


What??????
These *eight* are within the last week....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


updated chart
billy, cr4ck, sgr215, shib
All added



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


silbluever - Darklord
Yous updated



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


updated chart
billy, cr4ck, sgr215, shib
All added



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I got your back, Mostly









got you









Didnt see yours to delete, I might have overlooked it, let me know. 
But anyhow Gotcha










Now I am sure we forgot to update your results or else you wouldnt be posting this, but I would like to see all the others since we are a "month" behind. I try to keep up to date and i doubt there are many I have over looked. I stay pretty busy in my life, so if you know of any that havent been added to the chart, please let me know. I will look for yours and do it.

If anyone else hasnt got added (besides dopamin3) then say so. It doesnt take long before your posts get covered by many many more. This is a pretty active forum and no body means to forget you, just a lot easier then you would think. But i dont mind posting anybody


----------



## ocre

Okay i went back a month ago and got the followin peeps on the chart:
Dopamin3,
Spooooon!!!,
lexxa,
grazzy

These were before i got back from vacation, I got to my post where i said " I'M BACK"

So ghetto, you may be wondering why your name isnt in the list, huh?

check out your post:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 

By ghettogeddy

And you were rag'n us, LOL!
I mean come on!

Do I have to tell you how to get on the list? I mean you have been keeping all these tabs on us, trying to keep us in line and all, telling us how behind we were, and blah blah. LOL









You have to post in format to get on the sheet. Its on the front page. The very first one, which tells you what to do.
The format offers an eye catching and useful data so that when we skim through the many post, it stands out so its easier to sift through and find new member request.

Also, its on the first page as a requirement to be added.

I am trying to be redundant, if you have caught on.

Anyway, If you want on the list, post in the format.


----------



## vinzend

my cpu-z validation has never been updated on the first page.. lol..

i have posted more than 3 times but no one put it on..


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


my cpu-z validation has never been updated on the first page.. lol..

i have posted more than 3 times but no one put it on..


From the *first* page:

- CPU-Z Validation is required.

Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation

Post your info along with your CPUz. I just got through a long descussion a couple post ago. like 2.

If you do that then your chances of getting on the spreadsheet increases greatly. I went through your last 100post just as I did ghettos all to find out that there wasnt ever a request submitted in the proper format. Or at least one i could find anywhere.

If you want I could list your 4ghz X20 in the suicide run, but it helps if you would post what you want done with the information. Like example:

" Hey, add this CPUz to the suicide run section" or "here is some SuperPI scores for the benchmarks"
Or at least something. Just posting a CPUz link isnt gonna stand out to much and I dont know what you want done with it. 
If you want on the front page spreadsheet you need to post in the format. Even still you may have to remind somebody to add it if there comes a lot of post and it gets buried quickly. I do try to keep a good eye and go back several pages at a time, sometimes I just scan through but I do try to read everything.

But please if you want on post in the format and i will be glad to get you on there.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


From the *first* page:

- CPU-Z Validation is required.

Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.

Format:

- Clock Speed
- Bus xMulti
- RAM Speed
- Vcore
- HT Link
- NB Speed
- Motherboard
- Chipset
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation

Post your info along with your CPUz. I just got through a long descussion a couple post ago. like 2.

If you do that then your chances of getting on the spreadsheet increases greatly. I went through your last 100post just as I did ghettos all to find out that there wasnt ever a request submitted in the proper format. Or at least one i could find anywhere.

If you want I could list your 4ghz X20 in the suicide run, but it helps if you would post what you want done with the information. Like example:

" Hey, add this CPUz to the suicide run section" or "here is some SuperPI scores for the benchmarks"
Or at least something. Just posting a CPUz link isnt gonna stand out to much and I dont know what you want done with it. 
If you want on the front page spreadsheet you need to post in the format. Even still you may have to remind somebody to add it if there comes a lot of post and it gets buried quickly. I do try to keep a good eye and go back several pages at a time, sometimes I just scan through but I do try to read everything.

But please if you want on post in the format and i will be glad to get you on there.










here's my daily setting.. haven't tried the furthest it can go..
last time with GA-MA770T-UD3P, 4ghz booted and 3.9ghz benchable..

- Clock Speed : *3618.25 Mhz*
- Bus xMulti : *x201*
- RAM Speed : *1340Mhz, 6-6-6-17 1T Unganged*
- Vcore : *1.3375v*
- HT Link : *2010 Mhz*
- NB Speed : *2613.2 Mhz*
- Motherboard : *Asus Crosshair III*
- Chipset : *790FX*
- CPU Cooling : *Scythe Mugen 2*
- Number of Core's : *3*
- 

edit : lol just figured out why it says rejected by cpu-z 1.52 ? lmao..


----------



## vinzend

i just ran a crazy suicide but decided to stop since it was getting hot and decided to redo this again when my room is cold enough.. 29c atm..


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


i just ran a crazy suicide but decided to stop since it was getting hot and decided to redo this again when my room is cold enough.. 29c atm..












the suicide list only requires you to validate CPUz at that speed, So its pretty easy to get on there. Just get the highest validation you can and post it. let me know you want it in the suicide section though


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


the suicide list only requires you to validate CPUz at that speed, So its pretty easy to get on there. Just get the highest validation you can and post it. let me know you want it in the suicide section though
























oh ite.. where can i see the suicide section? just wanna know the highest clock..


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


oh ite.. where can i see the suicide section? just wanna know the highest clock..










on the front spreadsheet. right under
"AMD 700 Series spreadsheet. "
in blue you see the links in a row to all the other info we collected.....
click on Suicide runs


----------



## darklord27

@ ocre: i got a question for you, because you have got the same board as mine. what BIOS version do you use? and if you have 1.20 or 1.40, can you still unlock your fourth core?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


on the front spreadsheet. right under
"AMD 700 Series spreadsheet. "
in blue you see the links in a row to all the other info we collected.....
click on Suicide runs


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


@ ocre: i got a question for you, because you have got the same board as mine. what BIOS version do you use? and if you have 1.20 or 1.40, can you still unlock your fourth core?


I got my Asrock when they first came out. Its from the very first batch. Before it got around that these chips could unlock, I had mine unlocked. Everyone was claiming it to be a myth. I havent changed a thing since. I have heard that the first bios update they had did mess up the ACC, which is why i wouldnt touch it. Now that every other motherboard unlocks I would think that any bios after that *could* unlock, but i wouldnt bet money on it. So it could really go both ways, you know. I dont think Asrock cares to keep up the ACC not unlocking scam that AMD asked all their motherboards to do. So i would bet the later the bios, the higher the chance of the unlock function, other the first bios which everyone knows has the function.


----------



## vinzend

thanks for updating, ocre.. btw, can u put my 3dmark06 too?
it's on my sig..


----------



## ocre

Speaking of which, I got a shot from a while back where I left all voltades to defualt, auto in the bios to see what I could push my 720 on stock volts. It was some 3dmark thing, i dont remember exactly why but i do know i was stable enough to run 3dmark06 with 4 cores at 3.6ghz no problem. I dont know if that was the limit, but 3dmark isnt a great stress tester or anything, but i think the shot speaks for itself










Also I think we should get your info (settings) that you ran the 3dmark with. 
Also I think maybe a real link verification as proof or a full screenshot of the submitted results, that way it shows the info in the url would be better, you know. 
Did you ever submit the results? 
If you saved it on your Harddrive then open 3dmark, right click anywhere in the window, then select submit and there you have it!

post back with the info


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Speaking of which, I got a shot from a while back where I left all voltades to defualt, auto in the bios to see what I could push my 720 on stock volts. It was some 3dmark thing, i dont remember exactly why but i do know i was stable enough to run 3dmark06 with 4 cores at 3.6ghz no problem. I dont know if that was the limit, but 3dmark isnt a great stress tester or anything, but i think the shot speaks for itself










Also I think we should get your info (settings) that you ran the 3dmark with. 
Also I think maybe a real link verification as proof or a full screenshot of the submitted results, that way it shows the info in the url would be better, you know. 
Did you ever submit the results? 
If you saved it on your Harddrive then open 3dmark, right click anywhere in the window, then select submit and there you have it!

post back with the info










r u talking to me? i didnt submit it because i don't know how to validate it..


----------



## vinzend

why is my 12v is readed as 16v?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*




why is my 12v is readed as 16v?










Faulty reading, Your mobo would function at 16v


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Speaking of which, I got a shot from a while back where I left all voltades to defualt, auto in the bios to see what I could push my 720 on stock volts. It was some 3dmark thing, i dont remember exactly why but i do know i was stable enough to run 3dmark06 with 4 cores at 3.6ghz no problem. I dont know if that was the limit, but 3dmark isnt a great stress tester or anything, but i think the shot speaks for itself










Also I think we should get your info (settings) that you ran the 3dmark with. 
Also I think maybe a real link verification as proof or a full screenshot of the submitted results, that way it shows the info in the url would be better, you know. 
Did you ever submit the results? 
If you saved it on your Harddrive then open 3dmark, right click anywhere in the window, then select submit and there you have it!

post back with the info










I didn't read back or look at your picture carefully, but is that 06 or 05


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
I didn't read back or look at your picture carefully, but is that 06 or 05

Its 06


----------



## kromar

so im finally willing to push the Vcore over 1.5v to see how far this chip can go. for now i just increased the Vcore to 1.552 and lowered the ram, nb and ht speed to see what kind of temperatures i get... at the moment it looks like the peak is about 54Â°C. 
do you think it will be bad to run 24/7 with that Vcore?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
so im finally willing to push the Vcore over 1.5v to see how far this chip can go. for now i just increased the Vcore to 1.552 and lowered the ram, nb and ht speed to see what kind of temperatures i get... at the moment it looks like the peak is about 54Â°C.
do you think it will be bad to run 24/7 with that Vcore?


Nah it should be fine.


----------



## Takasniper

What do you guys think of my overclock?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takasniper*


What do you guys think of my overclock?











impressive..


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Nah it should be fine.

hm this starts to get on my nerves, as soon as i raise the fsb to 205 i get prime fatal errors and bsod from a sound driver and the usual classpnp.sys.... i start to believe that i have some defect hardware in this pc


----------



## Joki

Clock Speed : 4095MHz








Bus xMulti : 13x
RAM Speed : 940MHz
Vcore : 1.65V
HT Link : 1890MHz
NB Speed : 1890MHz
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6
Chipset : 790FX
CPU Cooling : AC Freezer 64
Number of Core's : 3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=534985


----------



## LethalRise750

lol on an Arctic Cooling 64 Freezer?


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
lol on an Arctic Cooling 64 Freezer?

oO with the Freezer 64 Pro i had temps of 60C+ with only 1.45vcore


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
oO with the Freezer 64 Pro i had temps of 60C+ with only 1.45vcore

lol yep... So I doubt hes running 1.65V with stable temps.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joki*


Clock Speed : 4095MHz








Bus xMulti : 13x
RAM Speed : 940MHz
Vcore : 1.65V
HT Link : 1890MHz
NB Speed : 1890MHz
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6
Chipset : 790FX
CPU Cooling : AC Freezer 64
Number of Core's : 3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=534985


he's ready to sell his..


----------



## LethalRise750

Ok so since I had a GTX 260 laying around(I didnt get a chance to sell it yet..) I decided to give it a use LOL... So now I have a dedicated GTX 260 PhysX card with my 4890 lol










PhysX Disabled:









PhysX Enabled:


----------



## ocre

your gonna sell it??? with all the great physic titles up and coming, lol









i got mirrors edge just to try out nvidias physics......
I have had it for several months now, just never installed it,lol


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


oO with the Freezer 64 Pro i had temps of 60C+ with only 1.45vcore


I didn't have that problem. I was at 3.5GHz with 4 cores @ 1.45v. It hits high @47-49C.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joki*


Clock Speed : 4095MHz








Bus xMulti : 13x
RAM Speed : 940MHz
Vcore : 1.65V
HT Link : 1890MHz
NB Speed : 1890MHz
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6
Chipset : 790FX
CPU Cooling : AC Freezer 64
Number of Core's : 3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=534985


man thats nice, and a 710, but we would all like to see some stability test ran, else i t will go in the suicide runs.
Show us what this chip can do!!!!


----------



## silbluever

Was wondering if anyone has herd much about this board yet.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130236


----------



## vinzend

@ lethal

lmao man, ure running nvidia and ati cards? u can do that?
and got 0 on vantage?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silbluever* 
Was wondering if anyone has herd much about this board yet.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130236

I thought wee seen the end of nvidia chipsets. I dont know what happened with nvidia, but they dropped the ball on their chipsets, the phenom2 taking off like it did with no nvidia ddr3, or anything new as far as nvidia chipsets at all! The 980a is pretty much a rebranded 780a with ddr3 support. It shouldve been released along with the am3 chipsets from AMD. I think Nvidia lost a lot of potential sales because of this. Really if i were nvidia, I would be working on a kick as AM3 chipset to put out as soon as possible. Something stellar to brag about. They have lost so much ground in the chipset business it isnt even funny


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
@ lethal

lmao man, ure running nvidia and ati cards? u can do that?
and got 0 on vantage?

the nvidia is for physics. Yes you can do that even on a crossfire board


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
the nvidia is for physics. Yes you can do that even on a crossfire board









how will it perform? i love benchmarking.. will it give me high scores?


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
I thought wee seen the end of nvidia chipsets. I dont know what happened with nvidia, but they dropped the ball on their chipsets, the phenom2 taking off like it did with no nvidia ddr3, or anything new as far as nvidia chipsets at all! The 980a is pretty much a rebranded 780a with ddr3 support. It shouldve been released along with the am3 chipsets from AMD. I think Nvidia lost a lot of potential sales because of this. Really if i were nvidia, I would be working on a kick as AM3 chipset to put out as soon as possible. Something stellar to brag about. They have lost so much ground in the chipset business it isnt even funny

Well I will wait wait for a review of this board before I buy it. I didn't want to go with Ati but for DDR3 they were the only choice. The Crossfire setup with the 4870s is only marginally better than my old GTX 260 SLI rig. I hope this board can deliver!!!!!


----------



## elito

so..after a whole month or more, w/o my 720 rig, my 2nd RMA from gigabyte will be here tm,this time is an REPLACEMENT of the board..so..let see just how long it'll survive for..LOL. and damn, what power my opty165 still packs..lol!


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silbluever* 
Well I will wait wait for a review of this board before I buy it. I didn't want to go with Ati but for DDR3 they were the only choice. The Crossfire setup with the 4870s is only marginally better than my old GTX 260 SLI rig. I hope this board can deliver!!!!!

Actually i think it is alright, I havent messed with one too much, but i do think i recall it kicking the poo out of the ati boards in the disc I/O test i ran. I think it was a mop up to tell you the truth. I usually use the same Harddrives for a lot of builds, and i just couldnt believe how much the ati boards where holding the drives back. I was testing a ddr2 980a although. I am pretty sure that was about the biggest difference, I am not sure the nvidia unlocking function worked at all, but this was asus board. Everything else was pretty similar. It was nice having something a little different to setup, but that all did, put it together, setup, ran a few benchmarks, overclocked it, ran some more benchmarks, dropped down the clock, and out the door to a buyer. So thats a little bit of my experiences on the 980a. Not bad, not great, worked well, nothing too special. If you want to sli then you have to get a nvidia chipset. there is nothing wrong with it as far as performance goes. But i think multi gpus arent all that, just a lot of hype, at least at stranded resolutions. But thats me.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silbluever* 
Was wondering if anyone has herd much about this board yet.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130236

A 980A chipset isn't a revalation, i have one on my board, the only diff between that one and mine is that one is DDR3 capable and mine is only DDR2, if you look on the chart it says 780a, but on my motherboard box it says 980a
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...M4N82%20Deluxe
i can do tri-SLI too


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
@ lethal

lmao man, ure running nvidia and ati cards? u can do that?
and got 0 on vantage?


I ran just the PhysX tests............ Wow you're dumb lol


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lethalrise750* 
i ran just the physx tests............ Wow you're dumb lol

+1


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Okay i went back a month ago and got the followin peeps on the chart:
Dopamin3,
Spooooon!!!,
lexxa, 
grazzy

These were before i got back from vacation, I got to my post where i said " I'M BACK"

So ghetto, you may be wondering why your name isnt in the list, huh?

check out your post:

And you were rag'n us, LOL!
I mean come on!

Do I have to tell you how to get on the list? I mean you have been keeping all these tabs on us, trying to keep us in line and all, telling us how behind we were, and blah blah. LOL









You have to post in format to get on the sheet. Its on the front page. The very first one, which tells you what to do. 
The format offers an eye catching and useful data so that when we skim through the many post, it stands out so its easier to sift through and find new member request.

Also, its on the first page as a requirement to be added.

I am trying to be redundant, if you have caught on.

Anyway, If you want on the list, post in the format.
























well all the info is there lol. its just not posted. its cool i understand, i missed a step. good thing i have a new cpuz to post anyways.

- Clock Speed - 3413.5 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.9 x 17.0
- RAM Speed - 401.7MHz
- Vcore - 1.296
- HT Link - 2008.7
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
- Chipset - AMD 790 GX
- CPU Cooling - Kingwin XT-964

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=724607

no hard feelings aether, and i was not trying to tell you how to do anything, just did not know more then the op had control over updates.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


well all the info is there lol. its just not posted. its cool i understand, i missed a step. good thing i have a new cpuz to post anyways.

- Clock Speed - 3413.5 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.9 x 17.0
- RAM Speed - 401.7MHz
- Vcore - 1.296
- HT Link - 2008.7
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
- Chipset - AMD 790 GX
- CPU Cooling - Kingwin XT-964

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=724607

no hard feelings aether, and i was not trying to tell you how to do anything, just did not know more then the op had control over updates.


no, no, I was joking. Really I am very easy going. I am a light hearted smart-as in person. But I dont really ever get bothered. Sometimes (most) ppl think i am serious. I really tone it down on the net, but..... its me. I love awkward moments. I weird like that.
I was just ragging you back!
But i gotcha


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


well all the info is there lol. its just not posted. its cool i understand, i missed a step. good thing i have a new cpuz to post anyways.

- Clock Speed - 3413.5 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.9 x 17.0
- RAM Speed - 401.7MHz
- Vcore - 1.296
- HT Link - 2008.7
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
- Chipset - AMD 790 GX
- CPU Cooling - Kingwin XT-964

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=724607

no hard feelings aether, and i was not trying to tell you how to do anything, just did not know more then the op had control over updates.


Okay, I went ahead and put you in but i dont have your NB freq!
Also, are you sure your totally stable with a 1.29 vcore? have you ran any test, linx or occt. Just checking, it seems you may need to bump the vcore a bit but if its really that stable I would like to see some screenshots cause thats something else. I thought mine cpu was low volts, lol


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Okay, I went ahead and put you in but i dont have your NB freq!
Also, are you sure your totally stable with a 1.29 vcore? have you ran any test, linx or occt. Just checking, it seems you may need to bump the vcore a bit but if its really that stable I would like to see some screenshots cause thats something else. I thought mine cpu was low volts, lol


have run a couple burn test's 
intel burn test the one that comes with Everest , prime95

and have been using the pc now for about 3 weeks everyday at least 12 hours a day i have a couple of issues but its the raid not the cpu

in my old logisys clear case i was at 24-25c idel 
with my new ultra alumnus im at 26-28c lol


----------



## Joki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


man thats nice, and a 710, but we would all like to see some stability test ran, else i t will go in the suicide runs.
Show us what this chip can do!!!!


Ah hell, sorry guys but i still havent learned to read hehe. That was a suicide run yes.. My highest stable is 3900 with 1.6vcore.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
have run a couple burn test's
intel burn test the one that comes with Everest , prime95

and have been using the pc now for about 3 weeks everyday at least 12 hours a day i have a couple of issues but its the raid not the cpu

in my old logisys clear case i was at 24-25c idel
with my new ultra alumnus im at 26-28c lol

at 3.2 or 3.4? cause you just started 3.4 didnt you. Anyway i still need your NB frequency and if you are really stable at 1.29v with 4cores at 3400mhz I want to see some screenshots of some heavy stability test. I mean thats really impressive and I would like to envy you, lol!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joki* 
Ah hell, sorry guys but i still havent learned to read hehe. That was a suicide run yes.. My highest stable is 3900 with 1.6vcore.

cool beans, I gonna put it down. when ever you want i can post your stable OC, just post in format with some screenshots of stability (linx, ibt, or occt 1 hour) Cause i really like to see some stress when the clocks are that high, you know!


----------



## xavdeman

- Clock Speed: 4000MhZ
- Bus xMulti : 20x
- RAM Speed : Kingston Valueram [email protected]
- Vcore: 1.52v
- HT Link: 2000MHz
- NB Speed: 2400MHz
- Motherboard: ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
- Chipset: nVidia 8300
- CPU Cooling: Prometeia Mach II GT
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=726306

I want to take it higher but the VRM's on this motherboard arn't helping, not even with 2x THE BEST FAN on it (that's the name of the fans







).

Question: Is the Asrock K10N78D motherboard able to unlock 4th core on my 720BE?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xavdeman*


- Clock Speed: 4000MhZ
- Bus xMulti : 20x
- RAM Speed : Kingston Valueram [email protected]
- Vcore: 1.52v
- HT Link: 2000MHz
- NB Speed: 2400MHz
- Motherboard: ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
- Chipset: nVidia 8300
- CPU Cooling: Prometeia Mach II GT
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=726306

I want to take it higher but the VRM's on this motherboard arn't helping, not even with 2x THE BEST FAN on it (that's the name of the fans







).

Question: Is the Asrock K10N78D motherboard able to unlock 4th core on my 720BE?


Impressive


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xavdeman* 
- Clock Speed: 4000MhZ
- Bus xMulti : 20x
- RAM Speed : Kingston Valueram [email protected]
- Vcore: 1.52v
- HT Link: 2000MHz
- NB Speed: 2400MHz
- Motherboard: ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
- Chipset: nVidia 8300
- CPU Cooling: Prometeia Mach II GT
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=726306

I want to take it higher but the VRM's on this motherboard arn't helping, not even with 2x THE BEST FAN on it (that's the name of the fans







).

Question: Is the Asrock K10N78D motherboard able to unlock 4th core on my 720BE?

impressive








the Asrock K10N78D has a NVIDIA chipset so i would say its unlikely to unlock but i could be wrong.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


impressive








the Asrock K10N78D has a NVIDIA chipset so i would say its unlikely to unlock but i could be wrong.


Nvidias cant unlock.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xavdeman*


- Clock Speed: 4000MhZ
- Bus xMulti : 20x
- RAM Speed : Kingston Valueram [email protected]
- Vcore: 1.52v
- HT Link: 2000MHz
- NB Speed: 2400MHz
- Motherboard: ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
- Chipset: nVidia 8300
- CPU Cooling: Prometeia Mach II GT
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=726306

I want to take it higher but the VRM's on this motherboard arn't helping, not even with 2x THE BEST FAN on it (that's the name of the fans







).

Question: Is the Asrock K10N78D motherboard able to unlock 4th core on my 720BE?


Wat the!
I will trade you coolers. 
I might even throw in a few duckies, lol


----------



## xavdeman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Nvidias cant unlock.


But it has Nvidia core callibration, isn't that like ACC is for AMD boards?
Anyway, do you guys think I can get higher when I have stable voltages? Because actually when I run OCCT the voltage goes down to 1.46 so that's why I need so much voltage.

Also: No ocre I won't trade coolers, I'll trade mobo's with you however


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xavdeman* 
But it has Nvidia core callibration, isn't that like ACC is for AMD boards?
Anyway, do you guys think I can get higher when I have stable voltages? Because actually when I run OCCT the voltage goes down to 1.46 so that's why I need so much voltage.

Also: No ocre I won't trade coolers, I'll trade mobo's with you however









I thought your volts looked high for your extreme cooling. But heck i dont have much to go on other then more extreme cooling articles. Most of them can hit 4ghz with a small bump in volts. But then again their running +100degress cooler.


----------



## ocre

Xman, you down on der list


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xavdeman* 
But it has Nvidia core callibration, isn't that like ACC is for AMD boards?
Anyway, do you guys think I can get higher when I have stable voltages? Because actually when I run OCCT the voltage goes down to 1.46 so that's why I need so much voltage.

Also: No ocre I won't trade coolers, I'll trade mobo's with you however










Nope, NVCC lacks the microcode for unlocking if I recall.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
at 3.2 or 3.4? cause you just started 3.4 didnt you. Anyway i still need your NB frequency and if you are really stable at 1.29v with 4cores at 3400mhz I want to see some screenshots of some heavy stability test. I mean thats really impressive and I would like to envy you, lol!

cool beans, I gonna put it down. when ever you want i can post your stable OC, just post in format with some screenshots of stability (linx, ibt, or occt 1 hour) Cause i really like to see some stress when the clocks are that high, you know!

at 3.4 i wasn't at 3.2 for more then a day lol

nb clock 2009 MHz

what kinda burn would you like to see im here to please


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


at 3.4 i wasn't at 3.2 for more then a day lol

nb clock 2009 MHz

what kinda burn would you like to see im here to please


I think 3 Hours of LinX at 1024MB should do, after thats completed a screen shot would be nice.









By the way, set times to run to 500 then once you get to 3 hours, stop and take a screen shot.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I think 3 Hours of LinX at 1024MB should do, after thats completed a screen shot would be nice.









By the way, set times to run to 500 then once you get to 3 hours, stop and take a screen shot.










If he could do that with 3400mhz and all 4 cores running a mere 1.29volts, then he has got me beat, and my chip loves to run on some *low* volts


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


If he could do that with 3400mhz and all 4 cores running a mere 1.29volts, then he has got me beat, and my chip loves to run on some *low* volts










Well, im not going to make it easy.


----------



## ghettogeddy

3 hours it is ill have task manger open to performance a and the resource manager open and everest ultimate open to sensor for temps and voltages

ill do a start middle and end ss


----------



## ghettogeddy

what is this program supposed to do it dosent seem to be doing any stressing 


nvm i extract the hoel file and it started to work right lol


----------



## ghettogeddy

11530 11544 4 32.396 31.5517 1.#QNAN0e+000 1.#QNAN0e+000

i had ran to the store and came back and found this 
i think it was my ss that did it lol

so what do you guys recommend for a voltage change 
this might explane the 2 random freezes while play nfs prostreet

and when i say random i mean ranodm 
like a week and a half apart in dif locations in the game


----------



## Gryphyn

Your posts make my brain hurt.


----------



## Dopamin3

The overclocking has just begun on this new board







And to be fair, it was pretty cold in the morning with the window fan on. Under load it is usually around 40 which is still really good.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=729940


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


11530 11544 4 32.396 31.5517 1.#QNAN0e+000 1.#QNAN0e+000

i had ran to the store and came back and found this 
i think it was my ss that did it lol

so what do you guys recommend for a voltage change 
this might explane the 2 random freezes while play nfs prostreet

and when i say random i mean ranodm 
like a week and a half apart in dif locations in the game


Uhm.....
The 955 and other phenom2 quads run a default of 1.35 volts at about 3.2ghz. Thats pretty standard. I bet you can easily do 3.4 at 1.35volts. See I was getting very good results with my phenom2 unlocked, i can hit 3.7 at under 1.4vcore. I can do it all day long, as long as my cpu is cool. When i put in my gpu, and play games my cpu temp goes up, and it just needs more volts. Everytime i take it out its back to normal. 
I first thought something was changing with my CPU, i got a little worried because it use to be fully stable but then it wasnt, at the same volts. But it turned out my case and bug as GPU is causing more heat.

But lately i run a very mild OC, for 24/7. I am just 3.5ghz on 1.36volts. my NB is ~2400, and i have been using 3 cores just as much as 4. I still dont see a big improvement with the 4th core. i dropped the speed from 3.7 because after i had to give it more volts then before, i thought I was messing up my low volt loving chip or something. I have since discovered what the GPUs role was in this case, but i still dont see any reason to push this chip, its doing so well, I just leave it. Really all i do is play games and internet crap. thats how i end up leaving it in three cores, when i get a game a check out he does with 3 cores, then its always pretty much the same. So i am like, well i will leave it in three for a while then when i put it in 4, i will notice it for sure then. But it never happens.

To all, I feel bad for the ppl who upgrade from a 3 core to a 4 core, u just wont get much of an improvement in everyday task. Maybe the benchmarks and video encoding will show it, but i am telling, the 720 is fine like it is! Its solid and enough power.

Thats my story


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphyn* 
Your posts make my brain hurt.

? Is it cause i did not use correct punctuation, or cause there so many posts in a short time.

i think your post makes my brain hurt more. Because you don't specify the issue with mine. lol!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Uhm.....
The 955 and other phenom2 quads run a default of 1.35 volts at about 3.2ghz. Thats pretty standard. I bet you can easily do 3.4 at 1.35volts. See I was getting very good results with my phenom2 unlocked, i can hit 3.7 at under 1.4vcore. I can do it all day long, as long as my cpu is cool. When i put in my gpu, and play games my cpu temp goes up, and it just needs more volts. Everytime i take it out its back to normal. 
I first thought something was changing with my CPU, i got a little worried because it use to be fully stable but then it wasnt, at the same volts. But it turned out my case and bug as GPU is causing more heat.

But lately i run a very mild OC, for 24/7. I am just 3.5ghz on 1.36volts. my NB is ~2400, and i have been using 3 cores just as much as 4. I still dont see a big improvement with the 4th core. i dropped the speed from 3.7 because after i had to give it more volts then before, i thought I was messing up my low volt loving chip or something. I have since discovered what the GPUs role was in this case, but i still dont see any reason to push this chip, its doing so well, I just leave it. Really all i do is play games and internet crap. thats how i end up leaving it in three cores, when i get a game a check out he does with 3 cores, then its always pretty much the same. So i am like, well i will leave it in three for a while then when i put it in 4, i will notice it for sure then. But it never happens.

To all, I feel bad for the ppl who upgrade from a 3 core to a 4 core, u just wont get much of an improvement in everyday task. Maybe the benchmarks and video encoding will show it, but i am telling, the 720 is fine like it is! Its solid and enough power.

Thats my story


you know for most people its very frustrating (or at last for me since i seem the only one that cant get over 3.4ghz) to see how others unlock or push their core to very high clocks, but they(i) forget that they never really need it. 
i always envy people who can oc their 720 to 3.7ghz or so an i really would like to get a stable oc above 3.4ghz but i guess not every core is made for that and i cant complain since mine unlocks and will give me a huge speedup for rendering which i do a lot:O
i always try to push it further but know it wont happen and im happy with the clock/unlock i have, i think thats human nature to strive for more and try to get it "better" than everyone else


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Nope, NVCC lacks the microcode for unlocking if I recall.


NCC will unlock the 4th core. Mine has since day 1.

On another note, has anyone gotten a chip with a blue ring around it? I had to RMA my last one and they sent me one with a blue ring that won't even stable out at 3.6.:swearing:


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
NCC will unlock the 4th core. Mine has since day 1.

On another note, has anyone gotten a chip with a blue ring around it? I had to RMA my last one and they sent me one with a blue ring that won't even stable out at 3.6.:swearing:

What do you mean a blue ring? Drawn on the IHS? Do you know what you old stepping was and what this new one is?


----------



## Frankzro

(I have NO clue what I am doing, but this is what I've done thus far!)
So, this is the board I am using GA-MA790X-UD4P 790X.

What Have I done so far?

I have all current BIOS for my board and have ACC on auto. Through some odd trials and errors I can't seem to get windows to start with ECC Hybrid mode at all. My OS is Win 7 RC 64-bit oh and I have a Zalman 9500 CPU fan which is great and a Thermal Take black armor case with plenty of fans. (BTW, when I say I cant get windows to start that means for me... I do not receive BSOD, but the upon seeing the windows logo... it CONSTANTLY reboots every time ... I checked my post and the 4th core was unlocked with Hybrid mode running) soooo any insite or is my OS to blame here)

Help me with...

Well I have been having some stability issues with the processor.
Currently its OC'ed to 3.3GHz (yay, for my first OC) I've seen other get higher with a similar set up.

Anyways, I am not sure what voltage needs to be pushed and what speed needs to be adjusted to stabilize an oc to at least 3.5GHz or something like 3.3GHZ with an unlocked and stable core .

-For the love of everything good and great ----- HELP ME!
Thank You.

PS. the processor type I have is 0909CPMW ( number on top of the chip) for everyone who needs to know what chip can do what. OH! and I have 800Mhz ram thanks!

PSS!!! 
I know about all of the special BIOS settings because I have done it like I said before hand, my only issues are trying to maintain a 3.4GHZ-3.5 stability with 3 cores or go a something like 3.0-3.2 on four cores , or just normally running 4 cores cause I cant seem to get windows to to boot without it restarting before it gets into windows.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankzro* 
(I have NO clue what I am doing, but this is what I've done thus far!)
So, this is the board I am using GA-MA790X-UD4P 790X.


I am not too sure what you are getting at, But i assume you are saying it will boot in 3 cores but it instantly blue screens with 4?

If that is the cas you may have a really defective 4th core! You can try putting your cpu at stock (2.8ghz) then uping the volts until it boots or it doesnt. Some chips need more volts to unlock stable then others. The majority arent fully functional, but there are plenty that do as well.

the max volts are about 1.55v depending on your cooling, I am not sure i would go even 1.45vcore on stock cooler, maybe 1.4v but then you really have to keep an eye on your temperatures with HWmonitor or equivalent regardless to make sure your temps are safe.

Now if your saying it wont boot in 3 or 4 all of a sudden. thats a different story. It didnt seem this was what you were describing, but I wasnt exactly sure


----------



## billy66bare

Yeah! lol On the IHS around it (its the seal I guess) it's either blue or purple all the way around the sides. The only pictures of it are in it's socket, but I guess I can pull it if you guys wanna see it.

I don't know my old stepping, but it was bought in April '09. My blue ring stepping is RB-C2. Like I said, it is N O T overclocker friendly. I got it stable at 3.4 ( http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=732126 ) but 3.5 requires pretty high voltage compared to my last chip and 3.6 seems to be impossible!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


Yeah! lol On the IHS around it (its the seal I guess) it's either blue or purple all the way around the sides. The only pictures of it are in it's socket, but I guess I can pull it if you guys wanna see it.

I don't know my old stepping, but it was bought in April '09. My blue ring stepping is RB-C2. Like I said, it is N O T overclocker friendly. I got it stable at 3.4 ( http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=732126 ) but 3.5 requires pretty high voltage compared to my last chip and 3.6 seems to be impossible!



All 720s are C2.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


The overclocking has just begun on this new board







And to be fair, it was pretty cold in the morning with the window fan on. Under load it is usually around 40 which is still really good.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=729940


goodness, another golden one..wow! 1.425 for 3.8?? jesus, you might just be able to hit happy 4.0 @ 1.55; goodluck to you and your chip.

@billy - you have to remember, all chips will perform differently, so the moment you got a replacement from RMA, you cant expect it to oc the same like the last one..its all about luck.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
I am not too sure what you are getting at, But i assume you are saying it will boot in 3 cores but it instantly blue screens with 4?

If that is the cas you may have a really defective 4th core! You can try putting your cpu at stock (2.8ghz) then uping the volts until it boots or it doesnt. Some chips need more volts to unlock stable then others. The majority arent fully functional, but there are plenty that do as well.

the max volts are about 1.55v depending on your cooling, I am not sure i would go even 1.45vcore on stock cooler, maybe 1.4v but then you really have to keep an eye on your temperatures with HWmonitor or equivalent regardless to make sure your temps are safe.

Now if your saying it wont boot in 3 or 4 all of a sudden. thats a different story. It didnt seem this was what you were describing, but I wasnt exactly sure

Kinda but not really... when I unlock that 4th core... its not even a BSOD. It gets as far as the logo and trys to load then reboots instantly...







I'm not using a stock cooler at all, I got a Zalman 9500 on that thing with some Arctic silver 5







. Help me


----------



## LBear

Hi everyone, its my first post on this site, hopefully i can get some advice cause i think i hit a wall. Im trying to get the phenom II 720 BE to 3.5mhz but when i try no matter what the v-core is i get blue screen. I can still log into windows but after a few mins in intel burn test i get the blue screen. I even tried v-core voltages at 1.50,1.52 and 1.53.

CPU=3.4mhz
V-Core=1.47
RAM= 1066 at -5-5-5-15,2.0 volts

Im using the M4N82 deluxe MB and the rest of my settings are set on AUTO


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankzro* 
Kinda but not really... when I unlock that 4th core... its not even a BSOD. It gets as far as the logo and trys to load then reboots instantly...







I'm not using a stock cooler at all, I got a Zalman 9500 on that thing with some Arctic silver 5







. Help me









whats your vcore?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear*
Hi everyone, its my first post on this site, hopefully i can get some advice cause i think i hit a wall. Im trying to get the phenom II 720 BE to 3.5mhz but when i try no matter what the v-core is i get blue screen. I can still log into windows but after a few mins in intel burn test i get the blue screen. I even tried v-core voltages at 1.50,1.52 and 1.53.

CPU=3.4mhz
V-Core=1.47
RAM= 1066 at -5-5-5-15,2.0 volts

Im using the M4N82 deluxe MB and the rest of my settings are set on AUTO

there are 3 option, 1. you got such a crap cpu like i do and cant get anything higher stable







; 2. your ram is instable; 3. your NB is unstable.

i would recommend lowering the ram speed and loosen the timings and increase the NB voltage a bit, maybe you need a bit More CPU-NB voltage to get it stable at higher speeds (even if you didnt raise the nb speed).


----------



## LBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


whats your vcore?

there are 3 option, 1. you got such a crap cpu like i do and cant get anything higher stable







; 2. your ram is instable; 3. your NB is unstable.

i would recommend lowering the ram speed and loosen the timings and increase the NB voltage a bit, maybe you need a bit More CPU-NB voltage to get it stable at higher speeds (even if you didnt raise the nb speed).


sorry but im a noob, whats the default voltage for NB and what should i raise it to? As for the memory i thought u only loosen when u r upping the FSB, Im just upping the multiplier.I did manage to unlock the fourth core,but i dont think its stable,it makes my web browser crash and any stability testing program i run my pc just freezes even at stock 2.8mhz.


----------



## Dopamin3

Small fft stable overnight, 2 hours+ blend stable which is good enough in my book. I still can't CPU-Z to validate it though










- 3800mhz
- 200 x 19
- 1066mhz
- 1.44v
- 2000mhz HT
- 2600mhz NB
- DFI 790FXB-M2RSH
- 790FXB
- Mugen 2
- 3 cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=732818

Just update me on the list when you guys have time


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 

Small fft stable overnight, 2 hours+ blend stable which is good enough in my book. I still can't CPU-Z to validate it though









- 3800mhz
- 200 x 19
- 1066mhz
- 1.44v
- 2000mhz HT
- 2600mhz NB
- DFI 790FXB-M2RSH
- 790FXB
- Mugen 2
- 3 cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=732818

Just update me on the list when you guys have time









I will tomorrow, I should have time. Thats very good i will say. I hit 3.7 under 1.4v, but at 3.8 it takes nearly 1.5v. The highest i took my chip was 3.92ghz, I never tweaked it out, i was just seeing what volts it took to boot and run PI. It was like 1.55v but my temps were high, All I gots is this roswell i modded for a cooler, It does okay, but it is what it is. really I think a better cooler would do me wonders, but then again I run 3.5 at 1.35v and my temps never hit 50c so i am very happy with that, lol.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 









Small fft stable overnight, 2 hours+ blend stable which is good enough in my book. I still can't CPU-Z to validate it though









- 3800mhz
- 200 x 19
- 1066mhz
- 1.44v
- 2000mhz HT
- 2600mhz NB
- DFI 790FXB-M2RSH
- 790FXB
- Mugen 2
- 3 cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=732818

Just update me on the list when you guys have time









that's a really nice oc! what NB voltage do you need to get that 2600 CPU-NB stable?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
sorry but im a noob, whats the default voltage for NB and what should i raise it to? As for the memory i thought u only loosen when u r upping the FSB, Im just upping the multiplier.I did manage to unlock the fourth core,but i dont think its stable,it makes my web browser crash and any stability testing program i run my pc just freezes even at stock 2.8mhz.

the thing is that when you increase the cpu clock there will be more "stress" on nb and ram as well so if you loosen the timings it will reduce the stress a bit and if you get an error while stressing its more likely to be the cpu and not caused by the ram. after you find a nice oc for the cpu you can crank the ram up again;D
the default NB voltage on my board is 1.1v and the CPU-NB is 1.2v but on other boards it varies between 1.1 and 1.2 so not sure what your default is.

i need to increase the NB voltage by 0.1v to get my oc stable (3.4ghz), 1.3-1.35v on the NB should be save if your airflow is good.
also a 0.05V increase on the CPU-NB could help with stability (this value is used when increasing the NB frequency but as you oc higher you might need a bit more voltage even with stock NB speed)

btw is 2.0v the rated voltage or did you already increase it?


----------



## LBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
the thing is that when you increase the cpu clock there will be more "stress" on nb and ram as well so if you loosen the timings it will reduce the stress a bit and if you get an error while stressing its more likely to be the cpu and not caused by the ram. after you find a nice oc for the cpu you can crank the ram up again;D
the default NB voltage on my board is 1.1v and the CPU-NB is 1.2v but on other boards it varies between 1.1 and 1.2 so not sure what your default is.

i need to increase the NB voltage by 0.1v to get my oc stable (3.4ghz), 1.3-1.35v on the NB should be save if your airflow is good.
also a 0.05V increase on the CPU-NB could help with stability (this value is used when increasing the NB frequency but as you oc higher you might need a bit more voltage even with stock NB speed)

btw is 2.0v the rated voltage or did you already increase it?

So if set my memory to 800mhz will that loosen it up(for starters)? I should increase my CPU-NB and NB voltages? Yesterday i did try upping the CPU-NB frequency to 2200mhz,left the HT frequency at 2000mhz,upped the CPU-NB voltage to 1.25(u say up about 0.05v,guess i increased too much). Now for the NB voltage,is it safe at 1.3v? When i select 1.3v the numbers r red.

yes 2.0 - 2.1v is the rated voltage for the ram


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
So if set my memory to 800mhz will that loosen it up(for starters)? I should increase my CPU-NB and NB voltages? Yesterday i did try upping the CPU-NB frequency to 2200mhz,left the HT frequency at 2000mhz,upped the CPU-NB voltage to 1.25(u say up about 0.05v,guess i increased too much). Now for the NB voltage,is it safe at 1.3v? When i select 1.3v the numbers r red.

yes 2.0 - 2.1v is the rated voltage for the ram

I would say the safe voltage would be 1.4v and fine upto 1.5v.
The only problem with adding 1.5v is the extra heat generated, this can make your CPU unstable due too higher temps.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
So if set my memory to 800mhz will that loosen it up(for starters)? I should increase my CPU-NB and NB voltages? Yesterday i did try upping the CPU-NB frequency to 2200mhz,left the HT frequency at 2000mhz,upped the CPU-NB voltage to 1.25(u say up about 0.05v,guess i increased too much). Now for the NB voltage,is it safe at 1.3v? When i select 1.3v the numbers r red.

yes 2.0 - 2.1v is the rated voltage for the ram

yes 800mhz should help a bit, you could also try to loosen the timings to 6-6-6-18-2T-24 or something like that, but make sure the ram runs without problems on such settings.
maybe you need 2.1v for these tight timings to get it stable, have you tested it with memtest or something like that?

1.25 CPU-NB voltage should be fine for 2200mhz, assuming your stock voltage is 1.2v.
if you try to find the maximum for your cpu it might be better to keep the NB multi at stock and just increase the CPU-NB voltage a bit for extra stability.

its hard to say how much voltage is needed to have it stable since every board is a bit different. i normally test the limits with very low CPU multi and loose RAM settings and increase the fsb every several minutes by 2-4 while running prime95 (1024k), as soon as it gets unstable some cores will fail and you know where you need to raise the CPU-NB voltage.

1.3-1.35v on the NB should be fine when you have good airflow (maybe put an extra fan on your nb to keep it cool).
so it already gets red when increasing it by 0.1v? or do you try 0.2 already?


----------



## LBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
yes 800mhz should help a bit, you could also try to loosen the timings to 6-6-6-18-2T-24 or something like that, but make sure the ram runs without problems on such settings.
maybe you need 2.1v for these tight timings to get it stable, have you tested it with memtest or something like that?

1.25 CPU-NB voltage should be fine for 2200mhz, assuming your stock voltage is 1.2v.
if you try to find the maximum for your cpu it might be better to keep the NB multi at stock and just increase the CPU-NB voltage a bit for extra stability.

its hard to say how much voltage is needed to have it stable since every board is a bit different. i normally test the limits with very low CPU multi and loose RAM settings and increase the fsb every several minutes by 2-4 while running prime95 (1024k), as soon as it gets unstable some cores will fail and you know where you need to raise the CPU-NB voltage.

1.3-1.35v on the NB should be fine when you have good airflow (maybe put an extra fan on your nb to keep it cool).
so it already gets red when increasing it by 0.1v? or do you try 0.2 already?

No i havent used memtest, ive been using memory diagnostics tool thats on windows vista,(not sure it detects stability for mem). I have not messed with the FSB at all(200 default),ive only been increasing the CPU Ratio cause from what i know its the easiest way to OC with out messing with anything else in the bios which i dont know really about.(this is my first built OC'ed PC). Will setting the NB to 1.3v generate that much heat that i might need a fan also will it heat my CPU or MB? Im using pc probe for temps monitoring. My airflow should be good,actually im using the same case as Willhemmens ^^
if i put a fan blowing on the NB,it will throw off my airflow.

In the bios NB voltage is on auto,setting it to 1.3 puts it in red,i dont know what its default at,i even use everest and still cant find nothing on the NB voltage. Do u mean upping like 1.10v to 1.12 volts?


----------



## LBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I would say the safe voltage would be 1.4v and fine upto 1.5v.
The only problem with adding 1.5v is the extra heat generated, this can make your CPU unstable due too higher temps.

Are u referring to the V-core voltage or the NB voltage? my NB voltage only goes 1.40 MAX


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
No i havent used memtest, ive been using memory diagnostics tool thats on windows vista,(not sure it detects stability for mem). I have not messed with the FSB at all(200 default),ive only been increasing the CPU Ratio cause from what i know its the easiest way to OC with out messing with anything else in the bios which i dont know really about.(this is my first built OC'ed PC). Will setting the NB to 1.3v generate that much heat that i might need a fan also will it heat my CPU or MB? Im using pc probe for temps monitoring. My airflow should be good,actually im using the same case as Willhemmens ^^
if i put a fan blowing on the NB,it will throw off my airflow.

In the bios NB voltage is on auto,setting it to 1.3 puts it in red,i dont know what its default at,i even use everest and still cant find nothing on the NB voltage. Do u mean upping like 1.10v to 1.12 volts?

i only mentioned the fsb increase to find your volt limits for increased NB frequencies;D
increasing the NB voltage will increase the NB temperature, increasing the CPU-NB voltage will increase the CPU temperature.
if you increase voltages just keep an eye on the temperatures when stress testing, if they get a bit high you might wanna consider adding an extra fan.
i have a 80mm fan over my nb and it keeps it quite cool, i think it will have impact on the airflow but compared to the temperature drops i get on the NB i think its worth it.

by how much did you increase the NB voltage to get to the red values? mine also turns red on 1.3 but with low temperatures it should be save.
would probably be better to increase it by small amounts, but if you just want to see if there is the stability problem i guess you could do some stress tests with 1.3 and if its stable decrease it in small steps and test if it gets unstable again.

when overclocking you might want to keep your changes "minimal" from one test to the next so you get a better picture of whats causing the instability form one oc settings to the next.
so for example, if you change your cpu speed, ram, nb at once and you bsod its very hard to tell what was the problem and you might need to revert all the values to find out.
but when you only increase the cpu clock and then get instability the possible problems are way less.


----------



## LBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i only mentioned the fsb increase to find your volt limits for increased NB frequencies;D
increasing the NB voltage will increase the NB temperature, increasing the CPU-NB voltage will increase the CPU temperature.
if you increase voltages just keep an eye on the temperatures when stress testing, if they get a bit high you might wanna consider adding an extra fan.
i have a 80mm fan over my nb and it keeps it quite cool, i think it will have impact on the airflow but compared to the temperature drops i get on the NB i think its worth it.

by how much did you increase the NB voltage to get to the red values? mine also turns red on 1.3 but with low temperatures it should be save.
would probably be better to increase it by small amounts, but if you just want to see if there is the stability problem i guess you could do some stress tests with 1.3 and if its stable decrease it in small steps and test if it gets unstable again.

when overclocking you might want to keep your changes "minimal" from one test to the next so you get a better picture of whats causing the instability form one oc settings to the next.
so for example, if you change your cpu speed, ram, nb at once and you bsod its very hard to tell what was the problem and you might need to revert all the values to find out.
but when you only increase the cpu clock and then get instability the possible problems are way less.

gotcha, i have one more question, should i leave the CPU/NB 2200mhz and HT 2000mhz? when i have the HT set on auto it goes to 2200 cause i changed the CPU/NB. dont know which is better for stability or performance but if the HT goes up should i up the HT voltage or leave it on auto?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
gotcha, i have one more question, should i leave the CPU/NB 2200mhz and HT 2000mhz? when i have the HT set on auto it goes to 2200 cause i changed the CPU/NB. dont know which is better for stability or performance but if the HT goes up should i up the HT voltage or leave it on auto?

if you still trying to find your cpu max then i would leave NB clock at 2000. set the HT to 2000 and you dont need to mess with HT voltage. stability from ht varies from system to system, some get better stability with a lower ht (1600-1800) others with higher (2000-2200). so you might wanna keep it at 2000, also increasing the HT will result in lower performance:O


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


that's a really nice oc! what NB voltage do you need to get that 2600 CPU-NB stable?


This DFI board is simply amazing. It is 1.2875 CPU-NB voltage and 1.290 NB voltage









The key to NB stability actually lies in CPU voltage.

To prove my point, I could do 3.8ghz at 1.424v and run small fft all day and night with no problems. However, I would fail a blend test even at stock 2000mhz NB. Now when I bumped my CPU voltage up one notch to like 1.45v (droops to 1.44v under load) I could pass a blend test finally. I started slowly upping my NB until it wouldn't boot. It didn't POST at 2800mhz. So I cleared CMOS and backed down to 2600mhz and it ran blend for quite some time. In my opinion 2 hours blend is more than stable and I'm kinda scared to let it run any longer :S

I got lucky on this CPU. It is a later batch. Even though it doesn't unlock, it overclocks really really well. I could probably get 4ghz if I wanted, my load temps right now are 42 degrees with a mugen 2







I really don't want to go higher as it is already faster than I need it lol. I like to be sensible with overclocking. I just need to add a fan to my NB as it run close to 60 which is too hot for my liking.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LBear*


Are u referring to the V-core voltage or the NB voltage? my NB voltage only goes 1.40 MAX


Im talking about NB voltage.


----------



## ridn3y

hey guys, i have finally finished my water cooling build! it took me about 2 months to finish it







anyways, here's a quick dirty photo, i will get a couple more pics during the weekend when i can get enough light


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


hey guys, i have finally finished my water cooling build! it took me about 2 months to finish it







anyways, here's a quick dirty photo, i will get a couple more pics during the weekend when i can get enough light











Man that does look pretty hot, loving the CM fans too.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
This DFI board is simply amazing. It is 1.2875 CPU-NB voltage and 1.290 NB voltage









The key to NB stability actually lies in CPU voltage.

To prove my point, I could do 3.8ghz at 1.424v and run small fft all day and night with no problems. However, I would fail a blend test even at stock 2000mhz NB. Now when I bumped my CPU voltage up one notch to like 1.45v (droops to 1.44v under load) I could pass a blend test finally. I started slowly upping my NB until it wouldn't boot. It didn't POST at 2800mhz. So I cleared CMOS and backed down to 2600mhz and it ran blend for quite some time. In my opinion 2 hours blend is more than stable and I'm kinda scared to let it run any longer :S

I got lucky on this CPU. It is a later batch. Even though it doesn't unlock, it overclocks really really well. I could probably get 4ghz if I wanted, my load temps right now are 42 degrees with a mugen 2







I really don't want to go higher as it is already faster than I need it lol. I like to be sensible with overclocking. I just need to add a fan to my NB as it run close to 60 which is too hot for my liking.

2 hours blend is no way near stable, it passes not 1/4th of the fft tests and from my tests i get the most bsod's after 2hours blend....
you might wanna reduce the time on the fft's to 1 or 2 minutes so you can at least test every fft once or twice in 2 hours


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


2 hours blend is no way near stable, it passes not 1/4th of the fft tests and from my tests i get the most bsod's after 2hours blend....
you might wanna reduce the time on the fft's to 1 or 2 minutes so you can at least test every fft once or twice in 2 hours










everyones got their terms for stability, i also, reckon that 2hrs blend is good. not rock solid. but no worries. 6hrs+ would be rock solid.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Man that does look pretty hot, loving the CM fans too.


thanks Will, i love that fan too


----------



## Fear of Oneself

won't instablity, and i mean 99% stable but not 100% hurt the system, corrupt files and do other damage?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


won't instablity, and i mean 99% stable but not 100% hurt the system, corrupt files and do other damage?


uh..WHEN it happens, and its a 50/50, even on rigs taht passes 4hrs+ of blend, it can still have a chance of crashing randomly, as the moment we OC our hardware, we must hold some sort of caution..theres always this risk that the rig might just BSOD outta nowhere, even if it was on for a month, and the next morning, its off..so its never a guaranteed' just that by performing these stress tests, tells us that at that OC, the system is handling X amount of hours of stressing errors free..


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
2 hours blend is no way near stable, it passes not 1/4th of the fft tests and from my tests i get the most bsod's after 2hours blend....
you might wanna reduce the time on the fft's to 1 or 2 minutes so you can at least test every fft once or twice in 2 hours









Nah I know what I'm doing. Small fft stable all night is fine for CPU. Blend for even an hour is completely fine









Plus I've had no crash or bluescreen or anything yet, so I deem it 100% stable.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


2 hours blend is no way near stable, it passes not 1/4th of the fft tests and from my tests i get the most bsod's after 2hours blend....
you might wanna reduce the time on the fft's to 1 or 2 minutes so you can at least test every fft once or twice in 2 hours











Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


everyones got their terms for stability, i also, reckon that 2hrs blend is good. not rock solid. but no worries. 6hrs+ would be rock solid.


elito said well. I kinda am taken back a little by ppl claiming its not stable unless you do it my way. or what ever, you know. I think its what ever works for you. but there is nothing wrong with someone asking if its stable enough to run this stress test for that long (example occt for 2 hrs) but thats the extent of this. When you OC thats all you can really say. its stable enough to run whatever. But if your usage isnt effected, then why does it matter.

I game all the time, my stability is a must. I have a pretty strict requirement, i usually run ibt or linX, but when i test my ram, i do it for days, night after night when i sleep i will adjust and run. running prime for 6 hours or 12 just doesnt guarantee stability, no one stability test does, not for me. 
I found the bounds of my cpu, anywhere i want it to run, but when its cooler, it can be super stable at lower volts then when its hot. So its not a fixed thing, I am totally with elito when he says OCing isnt ever 100% stable. You can get it very stable, and make it do what you bought it for, and do it a little faster then stock, for the same cost. But no stability test can tell better what you need out of you PC then the apps you run.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Nah I know what I'm doing. Small fft stable all night is fine for CPU. Blend for even an hour is completely fine









Plus I've had no crash or bluescreen or anything yet, so I deem it 100% stable.


thats a hard statement. 100% stable for your needs maybe..... but can you run repeatedly ibt 100 times, with 500 passes on LinX, along with occt 16 hrs, all while running Prime95 for days on end with every imaginable fft and memory settings? LoL


----------



## billy66bare

My first 720 would run small ftt's for 8 plus hours on 4 cores at 3.6, but the very second I hit it with a large data set it crashed.
Another thing to remember, if it isn't stable you could be getting less of a gain in performance than you could, and you could get some serious data corruption. Just some food for thought, I'm not one to beat the crap out of my chips either, but stability is a must. (for me anyways)


----------



## elito

did i mention i have my rig back up? and that i got a new CM Hyper 212 plus; haven't tried it yet, but from most reviews/ tests on the web, seems to run atleast 1-3C better than xig and i got a newset of Corsair DHX 1066, both for free







- so how can i say no? lol with the corsair, i can do atleast 1120 with just a .1 bump..and probably more,


----------



## kromar

ok then its stable for you after 2h blend...
i work a lot with blender and everything under 8hours blend will eventually give me a bsod in blender which isnt very amusing, especially if i forgot to save every several minutes









EDIT: yeah run 3dmark 06 with my new oc and got 1k more than last time


----------



## ridn3y

as promised guys i would give you an update of my rig, my friend will be comming over at my house to have a photoshoot (amateur







), he has a wide angle lens so that would be exciting but for now here's a photo of the rig, cheers!










i'm getting better temps with it btw, watercooling ftw!


----------



## Willhemmens

I'm guessing the reason that no one has posted for 17 hours is because everyone's fairly shocked at how good that thing looks!

Cant wait for other photo's.


----------



## kromar

hehe probably true, that is one wicked setup:O crazy radiator on the back, doesnt it limit the airflow that its so close to the wall?


----------



## silbluever

That is what I was thinking.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I'm guessing the reason that no one has posted for 17 hours is because everyone's fairly shocked at how good that thing looks!

Cant wait for other photo's.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
hehe probably true, that is one wicked setup:O crazy radiator on the back, doesnt it limit the airflow that its so close to the wall?

thanks guys! hehe i wasn't trying to disrupt any discussion going on here, pardon me if i have done so, i just wanted to share with you guys what i was tinkering for most of my time during weekends for the last two months. the sleeving for all of those wires was such a PITA! i can't imagine myself re-sleeving my psu ever again









with regards to airflow, the rad definitely needs to distance itself from the wall if i want the coolest temps but with just an inch or two it would do perfectly fine


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
thanks guys! hehe i wasn't trying to disrupt any discussion going on here, pardon me if i have done so, i just wanted to share with you guys what i was tinkering for most of my time during weekends for the last two months. the sleeving for all of those wires was such a PITA! i can't imagine myself re-sleeving my psu ever again









with regards to airflow, the rad definitely needs to distance itself from the wall if i want the coolest temps but with just an inch or two it would do perfectly fine









Lets have an idea of the temps then.
Whats you ambient, load, idle and also i would be intrested in what clocks your cards will do and what kind of temps you get. Also what temps did you get with stock cooling?


----------



## ridn3y

okay, i don't usually run prime blend test because i don't like it, but i did it back last month at xtremesystems to submit my entry in a sort of competition to help someone. my rig was basically the same as it is now except for the ram, some fittings and wire sleeving so it shouldn't matter.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=233236

my entry

Quote:


Description of rig:

CPU: Phenom II 720BE
Mobo: MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM: Kingston PC-10700 (1333MHz) CAS9
Video: 2 x ATI 4770

CPU and video cards watercooled (pardon my crappy old PnS)

Rig photo










(cracker nuts while waiting for 30mins)

Rig photo during prime95 blend test










Below is a screenshot of Prime95 blend test at 30 minutes together with cpu-z, hardware monitor and amd overdrive. Since I have no external temperature gauge measuring ambients, i would just guesstimate it around 28c (Singapore is quite humid even in the evening) and 24c with the AC on set at 21c. Temps at idle (3.9GHz core at 1.488v, 2.6GHz cpu-nb at 1.35v) were around 30c idle and maxes out at 42c Prime Blend test. These temnps were all based from the cpuid hardware monitor.










Right after 30 mins i stopped Prime95 blend test, idled for about 2 minutes and took a screenshot (below). Idle temps got down to 27c within just 2 minutes.










This is my watercooling setup.

CPU Water block: Enzotech Luna REV.A
GPU Water block: 2 x MCW60 Rev.2
Pump: MCP350 (Laing DDC 3.1) modded to 18w
Reservoir: XSPC DUal Bay DDC Res
Tubing: PrimoFlex LRT 3/8"ID 1/2"OD
Fittings: Bitspower compression fittings for 3/8"ID 1/2"ID tubings
Radiator: Feser Monsta 420/360 Xchanger
Fans: 5 x 140mm YateLoon Medium at 1400rpm, 1 x 120mm Lian Li fan at 1200rpm (3x140mm fans in push, 2x140mm + 1x120mm fans in pull)

Hope this helps

everyone that submitted an entry won a phenom II 965 BE, though we're still waiting for it to be sent to us.

i will do some 3d06 run to test the card and record the temps by the weekend.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Anyone ever tried a 700e? Won one last night on ebay...







I hope the locked multi won't limit me too much when I try it. Not used to K10 yet, still having an old Brisbane in my main rig


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce* 
Anyone ever tried a 700e? Won one last night on ebay...







I hope the locked multi won't limit me too much when I try it. Not used to K10 yet, still having an old Brisbane in my main rig









I think even at stock speeds it'll be a pretty awesome upgrade







Can't wait to see what its capable of!


----------



## knopflerbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I think even at stock speeds it'll be a pretty awesome upgrade







Can't wait to see what its capable of!

The Brisbane is fast enough for torrents and web browsing. But i wouldn't dream of using it for gaming









I think I saw a thread somewhere where someone did the ACC mnod with a 705e and not only unlocked the disabled core, but also the multiplier... I wonder if I can do that to this chip







I'm guessing it was just a freak chip.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce* 
Anyone ever tried a 700e? Won one last night on ebay...







I hope the locked multi won't limit me too much when I try it. Not used to K10 yet, still having an old Brisbane in my main rig









Since your main rig is socket 939 what board are you going to get for your 700e? Gigabyte's new 785 chipset mobo's are cheap, real good about unlocking cores, have Ultra Durable 3 and come with dual BIOS. The overclocking settings are pretty complete as well. Good luck!


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce* 
Anyone ever tried a 700e? Won one last night on ebay...








I hope the locked multi won't limit me too much when I try it. Not used to K10 yet, still having an old Brisbane in my main rig









I think el gappo has one (or maybe 705e) and he is running 4ghz


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
thats a hard statement. 100% stable for your needs maybe..... but can you run repeatedly ibt 100 times, with 500 passes on LinX, along with occt 16 hrs, all while running Prime95 for days on end with every imaginable fft and memory settings? LoL









It passed 5 hours of blend on a 5 min FFT size


----------



## knopflerbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
Since your main rig is socket 939 what board are you going to get for your 700e? Gigabyte's new 785 chipset mobo's are cheap, real good about unlocking cores, have Ultra Durable 3 and come with dual BIOS. The overclocking settings are pretty complete as well. Good luck!

I have alot of hardware, check my account at HWBot







Didn't get my 550 golden cups without more than one mobo









I'm thinking about the DFI am2+/am3 boards... Always liked DFI. But if the gigabyte boards are good HTT-wise I'll consider them. Need something that can do 300+++++ with these low-multi chips. 4Ghz means HTT at 333 on this one.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce* 
I have alot of hardware, check my account at HWBot







Didn't get my 550 golden cups without more than one mobo









I'm thinking about the DFI am2+/am3 boards... Always liked DFI. But if the gigabyte boards are good HTT-wise I'll consider them. Need something that can do 300+++++ with these low-multi chips. 4Ghz means HTT at 333 on this one.

Good luck with that HT freqency of 333, I've never gotten above 277 at stock multiplier stable.


----------



## Kameli

I have 720 BE and finally got my Mugen II installed so I am now trying to get it overclocked. I am using Gigabyte MA770t-UD3P MB. So far I have tweaked only multiplier and Vcore.

I got it run for while at 3.5 GHz with 4 cores but running prime95 blend ends up booting comp inside hour. I lowered to 3.4GHz and same happens. Is there some other part that could cause this or is it just that my processor isn't good for 3.4GHz? CPU temp was around 54C at max. I used at max 1.45V Vcore since didn't really like raising temps more.

I am currently running with 4 cores enabled at 3.3 GHz at 1.36V. So far Prime95 blend has been running about 50 mins. I hope this is it. CPU temp seems to go around 50C at max. Is this too high?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kameli*


I have 720 BE and finally got my Mugen II installed so I am now trying to get it overclocked. I am using Gigabyte MA770t-UD3P MB. So far I have tweaked only multiplier and Vcore.

I got it run for while at 3.5 GHz with 4 cores but running prime95 blend ends up booting comp inside hour. I lowered to 3.4GHz and same happens. Is there some other part that could cause this or is it just that my processor isn't good for 3.4GHz? CPU temp was around 54C at max. I used at max 1.45V Vcore since didn't really like raising temps more.

I am currently running with 4 cores enabled at 3.3 GHz at 1.36V. So far Prime95 blend has been running about 50 mins. I hope this is it. CPU temp seems to go around 50C at max. Is this too high?


for 1.36V load at 50C does seem a bit high..im using 1.525-1.55 and its only hitting 52-56C..so check your mount, reapply tim and what not..


----------



## Kameli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


for 1.36V load at 50C does seem a bit high..im using 1.525-1.55 and its only hitting 52-56C..so check your mount, reapply tim and what not..


Are you running 4 cores enabled?

I think my problem is high case temp. My case got bit poor ventilation and temp is 34C, 12C higher than room temp. How high is yours?

On positive side it looks 3.3 GHz with 4 cores at 1.36V is stable. I have run prime95 for almost 2 hours now. Have to do longer tests some other day. Now I need to use comp.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kameli* 
Are you running 4 cores enabled?

I think my problem is high case temp. My case got bit poor ventilation and temp is 34C, 12C higher than room temp. How high is yours?

On positive side it looks 3.3 GHz with 4 cores at 1.36V is stable. I have run prime95 for almost 2 hours now. Have to do longer tests some other day. Now I need to use comp.









yes im on 4 cores.







states on sig ^ ^


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I keep crashing at 3.6, am i doing something wrong?
CPU: 200x18
RAM: 1066 (back to stock for testing) 5-7-7-24
Temp:35C idle ~45 load
HT:2000
NB:2000
CPU voltage:1.5375(bios) 1.488(load)
all other voltages are stock
Can someone help me please...and a PM for an answer would be lovely, cause im away for a few days so i can't check back on the thread.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kameli* 
I have 720 BE and finally got my Mugen II installed so I am now trying to get it overclocked. I am using Gigabyte MA770t-UD3P MB. So far I have tweaked only multiplier and Vcore.

I got it run for while at 3.5 GHz with 4 cores but running prime95 blend ends up booting comp inside hour. I lowered to 3.4GHz and same happens. Is there some other part that could cause this or is it just that my processor isn't good for 3.4GHz? CPU temp was around 54C at max. I used at max 1.45V Vcore since didn't really like raising temps more.

I am currently running with 4 cores enabled at 3.3 GHz at 1.36V. So far Prime95 blend has been running about 50 mins. I hope this is it. CPU temp seems to go around 50C at max. Is this too high?

Well your "defective" core may not let you OC as high. It was disabled and sold as a 3 core, so that could be holding it back.
Have you tried OCing just 3 cores yet?
Also 50c on the CPU from the motherboard sensor isnt too bad, usually the core temps are 5-10c less. I see the CPU temp from the motherboard always be higher then the individual core temps. it is because it is actually reading under the CPU in the trapped airspace where the heat remains while your cooler cools the top side along with the cores.
So i think your not as bad as you think. My motherboard CPU temp sensor is usually 8c higher then the actual core temps and can go to 10c at times of heavy load. Some are only 5 off. it varies from board to board.


----------



## Kameli

I haven't tried with 3 cores. I think I rather have bit slower 4 core than 3 core.

Temps are of course bit hard to figure with 4 cores since core temp sensor just shows 0C with 4th core enabled.

I am happy with getting 3.3 with 4 cores. Just trying to decide if I try to get more with higher voltage. I think I will run with this for while now and it if I get better case.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


I keep crashing at 3.6, am i doing something wrong?
CPU: 200x18
RAM: 1066 (back to stock for testing) 5-7-7-24
Temp:35C idle ~45 load
HT:2000
NB:2000
CPU voltage:1.5375(bios) 1.488(load)
all other voltages are stock
Can someone help me please...and a PM for an answer would be lovely, cause im away for a few days so i can't check back on the thread.


your NB/ram seems to be unstable. increase your NB voltage or decrease speed, to get higher stability. also here is some useful information
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ng-essentials/


----------



## Kameli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


your NB/ram seems to be unstable. increase your NB voltage or decrease speed, to get higher stability. also here is some useful information
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ng-essentials/


Why you think it is NB/ram? I am quite confused of NB and overclocking and what causes trouble. Can someone tell bit more abou that or tell me link where I could find some info?


----------



## knopflerbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Good luck with that HT freqency of 333, I've never gotten above 277 at stock multiplier stable.


I've seen alot higher than that. Not sure how stable it was, but if you can do suicides at nearly 400, 333 stable is EASY at the same settings. Then the question is... what board, and what settings


----------



## lexxa

Please add me:

- Clock Speed - 3616.87
- Bus xMulti - 200.94 x18
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.424v
- HT Link - 2009.1
- Motherboard -GA-MA790X-DS4
- Chipset - 790X/SB600
- CPU Cooling -Noctua NH-U12P

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=743290


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kameli*


Why you think it is NB/ram? I am quite confused of NB and overclocking and what causes trouble. Can someone tell bit more abou that or tell me link where I could find some info?


the CPU-NB is the connection between CPU & ram. if you overclock your cpu, there's more data calculated and more stress on the CPU-NB, so you need more stability. you can get more stability by decreasing the CPU-NB frequency or increasing the CPU-NB voltage. i also read about the CPU-NB bottlenecking the system at high overclock, so it could be, that you have to increase your NB speed, and also voltage to get it stable.

if you looked at the link, theres some useful stuff, how to see which part of your system holds you back.

correct me please if i'm wrong


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


the CPU-NB is the connection between CPU & ram. if you overclock your cpu, there's more data calculated and more stress on the CPU-NB, so you need more stability. you can get more stability by decreasing the CPU-NB frequency or increasing the CPU-NB voltage. i also read about the CPU-NB bottlenecking the system at high overclock, so it could be, that you have to increase your NB speed, and also voltage to get it stable.

if you looked at the link, theres some useful stuff, how to see which part of your system holds you back.

correct me please if i'm wrong


it should not be a problem if the NB is higher than the HT link, and should not be a problem if both values are close to 2000. as long as NB stays higher or the same as the HT there should not be any problems...


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys haven't posted in a while...

I'm still chillin' with my 3755 MHz @ 1.5V /w my cooooooooooo' temperatures with the Mugen 2.


----------



## skarm




----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skarm* 









Thats nice but why you posting just that?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Thats nice but why you posting just that?


you just made my day so far wills! lol anyhow, how are you brother? my rig's back up


----------



## skarm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Thats nice but why you posting just that?


It's a new OC...

- Clock Speed - 3700
- Bus xMulti - 200 x18.5
- NB Volts +.1; NB VID +.025
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz 4-4-4-12
- Vcore - 1.456
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard -GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X/SB750
- CPU Cooling - AC freezer 64 pro w/ shin etsu x23


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skarm*


It's a new OC...

- Clock Speed - 3700
- Bus xMulti - 200 x18.5
- NB Volts +.1; NB VID +.025
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz 4-4-4-12
- Vcore - 1.456
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard -GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X/SB750
- CPU Cooling - AC freezer 64 pro w/ shin etsu x23


Have you tried for an X4?


----------



## skarm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Have you tried for an X4?










yes









cant even get into BIOS with it, have to reset CMOS


----------



## ocre

skarm, lexxa I put you in...

I am gonna be out for a week, goin to the fools ball, If i missed anybody i am sorry please remind us.
I will holla when i cone to, lol


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*


I've seen alot higher than that. Not sure how stable it was, but if you can do suicides at nearly 400, 333 stable is EASY at the same settings. Then the question is... what board, and what settings










Yeah, I'm pretty cheap when it comes to motherboards.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you just made my day so far wills! lol anyhow, how are you brother? my rig's back up










All's fairly good at the moment with college all the time. Disided that im probley going to try putting 1.9v into my cpu then RMA'ing it. I was running 3.6GHz for quite some time but i have been getting some random freezes during games so im now down to 3.2GHz and this CPU wont unlock at all.

Glad to hear you got your Rig running again, hows the clocking going?


----------



## ridn3y

okay, as promised i will give you guys a 3dmark06 run and record the temps for your reference. it is not my best 3d06 run but it is a good measurement of what you would expect if you plan to take the plunge into the watercooling world









i did this run on a saturday afternoon in Singapore, to see if my setup can hold off the temps in not so perfect conditions (ambient temps wise). probably having an ambient of 28 or 29c right now, im not sure. yahoo shows it's 28c










and my results










and some initial pics for you guys from our photoshoot. sadly my friend forgot to bring his wide angle lens, instead he brought a 55mm and a 200mm telephoto, anyways we tried our best to get some nice shots but in the end the pictures speak for themselves lol we were just amateurs









enjoy!


----------



## Willhemmens

Thats a fairly high voltage for 850MHz isnt it? Mine on air will do 900-920MHz (depending on fan speeds) with 1.05v. Did yours have the PCS coolers before like mine?


----------



## ridn3y

Will, both of my 4770s are running at 1000mhz core 1.249v, 1065mhz memory during those 3d runs. You can see it at the top bar of smartdoctor or gpuz at the right side of the screenshot. It definitely takes a tad more volts when running crossfire







I bought both of my 4770s when it launched so it had the crappy cooler on it just like most of the 4770s at launch. With air, i was idling at 60c with the side panel on my case and probably about 90c when running a benchmark. I believe yours has a better cooler than mine so your temps would be a lot better than those crappy coolers.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
Will, both of my 4770s are running at 1000mhz core 1.249v, 1065mhz memory during those 3d runs. You can see it at the top bar of smartdoctor or gpuz at the right side of the screenshot. It definitely takes a tad more volts when running crossfire







I bought both of my 4770s when it launched so it had the crappy cooler on it just like most of the 4770s at launch. With air, i was idling at 60c with the side panel on my case and probably about 90c when running a benchmark. I believe yours has a better cooler than mine so your temps would be a lot better than those crappy coolers.

The mistake i made there was to look at the Asus utility and thought you were running at 850.









1GHz is a fine clock and i wish i could hit that but this card hasnt got any voltage regulators (i dont think) so i cant raise the voltage from the 1.05v stock







.

This cooler sounds like its much better than the stock reference coolers, overclocked to 900MHz i load with furmark at 48'c and 42'c folding, i idle at 29'c.







That is at 100% fan though but its quite enough to be alway run at 100%.

How did flashing to the Asus Top bios go for you?


----------



## ridn3y

Yep, i've read that the new 4770s with the blue pcb had a different voltage controller than the reference ones so maybe the asus top bios wouldn't work with it. Flashing to asus top bios was fairly simple and quick. I used ATI flash utility and a bootable usb stick, did both of my cards in one go









48c temps on load is pretty impressive with your cooler, i think you could have hit 1000mhz easily if not for the voltage controller. perhaps, adding another 4770 for crossfire would be a better solution for you than overclocking it


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
Yep, i've read that the new 4770s with the blue pcb had a different voltage controller than the reference ones so maybe the asus top bios wouldn't work with it. Flashing to asus top bios was fairly simple and quick. I used ATI flash utility and a bootable usb stick, did both of my cards in one go









48c temps on load is pretty impressive with your cooler, i think you could have hit 1000mhz easily if not for the voltage controller. perhaps, adding another 4770 for crossfire would be a better solution for you than overclocking it









Yeah its a shame about not having voltage regulators. My brother has the same 4770 as me and i often use his card when hes not around and have lots of fun.

I thought my PCB was blue but i just checked and its Red, think that means anything?


----------



## ridn3y

I'm not so sure Will if it means anything, i couldn't even recognize which of the newer 4770s have a different voltage controller.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
I'm not so sure Will if it means anything, i couldn't even recognize which of the newer 4770s have a different voltage controller.

I going to look around and see if there is any pencil mods around or anything i can do to raise voltages.


----------



## el gappo

http://benchtec.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=992 volt mod guide







make a post in that volt mod section if you get stuck


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
http://benchtec.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=992 volt mod guide







make a post in that volt mod section if you get stuck

Thanks for that, never Volt modded a card before so i have made a post.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklord27* 
your NB/ram seems to be unstable. increase your NB voltage or decrease speed, to get higher stability. also here is some useful information
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ng-essentials/

how does one find out what their stock NB voltage is? NBz









i want a jumper on my MB the says SUPER_FAST beside it and all you have to do is pull it out for 4Ghz


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


how does one find out what their stock NB voltage is? NBz









i want a jumper on my MB the says SUPER_FAST beside it and all you have to do is pull it out for 4Ghz










On the Asus M4N82 nForce 980a its 1.2v according to what my friend says(yeah he has one)


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


On the Asus M4N82 nForce 980a its 1.2v according to what my friend says(yeah he has one)


Sounds real close to what i thought, 1.22, Im sure i can find it in the manual or contact ASUS or something,
NB up is the first step towards past 3.5
(i need a 5ghz >4core cpu, im trying to do too much at once on her







)


----------



## lexxa

good night, when added to the charts was a mistake, please correct, thank you

- Clock Speed - 3616.87
- Bus xMulti - 200.94 x18
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.424v
- HT Link - 2009.1
- Motherboard -GA-MA790X-DS4
- Chipset - 790X/SB600
- CPU Cooling -Noctua NH-U12P

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=743290


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lexxa*


good night, when added to the charts was a mistake, please correct, thank you

- Clock Speed - 3616.87
- Bus xMulti - 200.94 x18
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.424v
- HT Link - 2009.1
- Motherboard -GA-MA790X-DS4
- Chipset - 790X/SB600
- CPU Cooling -Noctua NH-U12P

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=743290



Done. I was only half awake when i did it though so if you want to check again.


----------



## DarkCowMoo

Do you guys think that the 4th core will ever be unlocked with a 700SB mother board (AKA MA770-UD3)? custom bios or something like that.
God damn it, I should had waited for the REV2 if I would have just known about it.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkCowMoo*


Do you guys think that the 4th core will ever be unlocked with a 700SB mother board (AKA MA770-UD3)? custom bios or something like that.
God damn it, I should had waited for the REV2 if I would have just known about it.


No, it only works on sb710 and up (IIRC.) The update would be out already anyway because Gigabyte was very liberal with core unlocking.


----------



## lexxa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Done. I was only half awake when i did it though so if you want to check again.









Thank you, but my motherboard is GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-DS4 !!







and not GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD5 !!!!







Please Please,THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexxa* 
Thank you, but my motherboard is GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-DS4 !!







and not GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD5 !!!!







Please Please,THANK YOU VERY MUCH


























































i hate motherboard names, especially Gigabyte, the intel boards are easy names, X58 Classified, rampage Extreme,
We are stuck with GA-MA790X-UD5 or M4N82 Deluxe









on a good note, gunning for 3.6 GHz, nb 2200, RAM: 1066 4-5-5-15,
stable, as in, TwoCables stable


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexxa* 
Thank you, but my motherboard is GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-DS4 !!







and not GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD5 !!!!







Please Please,THANK YOU VERY MUCH


























































Done.









Anyone in the UK going to i38 here?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Done.









Anyone in the UK going to i38 here?

no, not me, and im not from the UK, but whats the i38? LOL


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
no, not me, and im not from the UK, but whats the i38? LOL

Bassically i38 is a big Lan party that about 3000 people go to.
You should have a quick look: http://iseries.multiplay.co.uk/i38/.
Not that you could even go though.









I've never been before but some friends at college have invited me to come with them, so it could be good.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

is it true that ATI chipsets (or whatever) are better for OC'ing than nVidia? cause i keep BSOD'ing and the guide i was showed, said BSOD's are NB/RAM related and not CPU, so ill stop pumping volts into the CPU, but twhat do i do with my RAM?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Bassically i38 is a big Lan party that about 3000 people go to.
You should have a quick look: http://iseries.multiplay.co.uk/i38/.
Not that you could even go though.










I've never been before but some friends at college have invited me to come with them, so it could be good.

ah..i see.cool stuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
is it true that ATI chipsets (or whatever) are better for OC'ing than nVidia? cause i keep BSOD'ing and the guide i was showed, said BSOD's are NB/RAM related and not CPU, so ill stop pumping volts into the CPU, but twhat do i do with my RAM?

well..1 set it on a divider**** if youre gonna bump FSB, and 2. youre using 4x 1gb's, which consumes all 4 dimms and that puts a VERY heavy load on the IMC so that might hold you back/ being stable. 3 - make sure your mem volts are set accordinly, and i dont believe you can achieve 4-5-5-15 on 4x 1gb's w/o tweaking..when doing so, usually needs a voltage increase in MEM. hope this helps. but youre recommended to get a 4gb kit.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
well..1 set it on a multi if youre gonna bump FSB, and 2. youre using 4x 1gb's, which consumes all 4 dimms and that puts a VERY heavy load on the IMC so that might hold you back/ being stable. 3 - make sure your mem volts are set accordinly, and i dont believe you can achieve 4-5-5-15 on 4x 1gb's w/o tweaking..when doing so, usually needs a voltage increase in MEM. hope this helps. but youre recommended to get a 4gb kit.

Well at 3.5 i ran 8 passes of memtest at 1066 4-5-5-15 with no errors, so i think thats fine, at 3.5 (200x17.5) 1.5375(bios) 1.488(load) 1066 4-5-5-15 nb 2200 and HT 2000 its 100% stable, 50 linpack (maximum) and 6 hours of all three prime 95 settings and no issues, but then i went for 3.6 (x18) and BSOD's within minutes, no im trying 17.5x206 to achieve 3.6 with 1066 5-5-5-15 and [email protected] 2066 [email protected], running [email protected] (2584mb) and no issues yet (6 passes).
I would get the 4gb kit but i only have $.34 to my name ATM, so the wallet is a bit floppy, but ill consider a 4gb kit (or a trade with somebody not into OC'ing







)


----------



## lexxa

Hello, I would ask someone with experience unlock 4 cores at X3 720 Onboard GIGABYTE MA790X-UD3P? from version BIOS did eventually. Thank you for any answer


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexxa* 
Hello, I would ask someone with experience unlock 4 cores at X3 720 Onboard GIGABYTE MA790X-UD3P? from version BIOS did eventually. Thank you for any answer

unfortunately i dont think the ud3p is out for the US yet. but since its 750nb it should unlock once proper bios is relased.

**off topic, so i just build a 240regor for a friend and damn, gotten lucky with that chip, can do [email protected] 1.375V// 2500NB AND HTlink, NB is on STOCK volts. and passed 10hrs of prime.. holy..i might just build a regor rig for myself and trade chips with him if my own doesnt clock so well..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 

**off topic, so i just build a 240regor for a friend and damn, gotten lucky with that chip, can do [email protected] 1.375V// 2500NB AND HTlink, NB is on STOCK volts. and passed 10hrs of prime.. holy..i might just build a regor rig for myself and trade chips with him if my own doesnt clock so well..
















Is that unlocked? If not i dont think 3.5 with 1.375v is that special.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Is that unlocked? If not i dont think 3.5 with 1.375v is that special.

240 Regors are true dual cores, no disabled cores so theres nothing to unlock.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Is that unlocked? If not i dont think 3.5 with 1.375v is that special.

well..considering that AMD chips usually needs a pretty high bump with 90% of their chips to achive a 700mhz OC..going @ 1.375..is pretty low..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

are my temps too high for achiving 3.6? ~36 idle 47 load? And should i consider getting a a 4gb kit (2x2) of Crucial Balilstix 800mhz RAM? will i be able to run 1066 with that and achive 3.6?
I can get to 15 rounds of IBT on MAX and then it BSOD's or 20 minutes into p95, from that: is there a way to find out what it failing?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
are my temps too high for achiving 3.6? ~36 idle 47 load? And should i consider getting a a 4gb kit (2x2) of Crucial Balilstix 800mhz RAM? will i be able to run 1066 with that and achive 3.6?
I can get to 15 rounds of IBT on MAX and then it BSOD's or 20 minutes into p95, from that: is there a way to find out what it failing?

getting a crucial ballistix set cant promise you'll achive such high mem clocks..206mhz oc is impressive, esp. with these new ram chips, unless you pay premium or know a person selling a goodset, youre less likely to achive anything above a 100mhz oc total on the ram itself.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
are my temps too high for achiving 3.6? ~36 idle 47 load? And should i consider getting a a 4gb kit (2x2) of Crucial Balilstix 800mhz RAM? will i be able to run 1066 with that and achive 3.6?
I can get to 15 rounds of IBT on MAX and then it BSOD's or 20 minutes into p95, from that: is there a way to find out what it failing?

1. Your temps are fine.

2. Im running Ballistix and they overclock very well . 1066MHz 5.5.5.15 with 2.0v. I can do 1150MHz 5.5.5.15 with 2.1v.

If you give me a link to what kit your thinking of buying, i can give you an estimate of how far they should clock.

3. I dont think new ram will help that much with your CPU overclocking.

4. Try upping the voltage one or two stops to each (CPU, CPU-NB and RAM) thing and see if it still happens.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
1. Your temps are fine.

2. Im running Ballistix and they overclock very well . 1066MHz 5.5.5.15 with 2.0v. I can do 1150MHz 5.5.5.15 with 2.1v.

If you give me a link to what kit your thinking of buying, i can give you an estimate of how far they should clock.

3. I dont think new ram will help that much with your CPU overclocking.

4. Try upping the voltage one or two stops to each (CPU, CPU-NB and RAM) thing and see if it still happens.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820148212 i was thinking this.
Now a few questions here:
1: what is stock voltage for my current RAM?
2: what is stock voltage for CPU-NB? (i have CPU voltage, NB voltage. but i don't know what CPU-NB voltage should be set to)
3: if i loosen my clocks to stock 5-7-7-24 will that help?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820148212 i was thinking this.
Now a few questions here:
1: what is stock voltage for my current RAM?
2: what is stock voltage for CPU-NB? (i have CPU voltage, NB voltage. but i don't know what CPU-NB voltage should be set to)
3: if i loosen my clocks to stock 5-7-7-24 will that help?

I just used that same Ram kit in a build for my sister, will see what they can do tomorrow.

1. Is THIS what you have? If so its 2.1v.
2. 1.2v is stock.
3. You can try that and see what you get.


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I just used that same Ram kit in a build for my sister, will see what they can do tomorrow.

1. Is THIS what you have? If so its 2.1v.
2. 1.2v is stock.
3. You can try that and see what you get.

Yup that's my exact RAM, i have 2 2gb kits (got one as a gift and bought a second cause i couldn't afford 4 kit at the time)
And 1.2v is stock? cause the lowest my BIOS will let me choose is 1.8


----------



## LBear

ok...im trying still to get 3.5mhz stable,this is whats going on...Im able to finally past IBT dont matter how many tests i do, i ran OCCT on linpack for 6hrs and passed, I played bioshock for 3hrs no problems,Im 100% sure if i use prime 95 FFT run ill pass,so i tried blend and within 2hr 30min, it crashes. S i was like bull**** and tried again, 2hr 45mins it crashes. I went back to my 3.4mhz settings and tried the blend test(never tried it on blend) and it crashes as well. My pc been running 3.4mhz for 5+ months without ANY problems. Since i cant past blend but can pass OCCT does that mean its unstable?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
ok...im trying still to get 3.5mhz stable,this is whats going on...Im able to finally past IBT dont matter how many tests i do, i ran OCCT on linpack for 6hrs and passed, I played bioshock for 3hrs no problems,Im 100% sure if i use prime 95 FFT run ill pass,so i tried blend and within 2hr 30min, it crashes. S i was like *bull***** and tried again, 2hr 45mins it crashes. I went back to my 3.4mhz settings and tried the blend test(never tried it on blend) and it crashes as well. My pc been running 3.4mhz for 5+ months without ANY problems. Since i cant past blend but can pass OCCT does that mean its unstable?

I said the exact same when i crashed at 3.6*Ghz* Mhz is way slower, now, what are your voltages etc.,

I set my RAM to 800mhz (from 1066) 4-4-4-12 and no issues so far at 3.6


----------



## LBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
I said the exact same when i crashed at 3.6*Ghz* Mhz is way slower, now, what are your voltages etc.,

I set my RAM to 800mhz (from 1066) 4-4-4-12 and no issues so far at 3.6

Vcore=1.48v(any lower will crash using IBT or any stress test)

NB voltage=1.2v(this might be too high i just tried it to see where it would get me)

CPU-NV voltage= 1.25v(might be high as well)

Ram=2.0v 1066 at 5-5-5-15

When i upped the NB and the CPU-NB, 3.5mhz became way more stable, it could just be one, or the other, or maybe both. Before I could even run IBT for 1 minute. Need to try to lower the voltages on the NB and CPU-NB and see where my pc will crash at. Still cant past blend test with these settings.

BTW.... is worth it to lower ram to have a faster CPU?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
Vcore=1.48v(any lower will crash using IBT or any stress test)

NB voltage=1.2v(this might be too high i just tried it to see where it would get me)

CPU-NV voltage= 1.25v(might be high as well)

Ram=2.0v 1066 at 5-5-5-15

When i upped the NB and the CPU-NB, 3.5mhz became way more stable, it could just be one, or the other, or maybe both. Before I could even run IBT for 1 minute. Need to try to lower the voltages on the NB and CPU-NB and see where my pc will crash at. Still cant past blend test with these settings.

BTW.... is worth it to lower ram to have a faster CPU?

yea..memory bandwidth doesnt really matter much since its IMC...so basically the data is being processed as fast as the cpu...


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Yup that's my exact RAM, i have 2 2gb kits (got one as a gift and bought a second cause i couldn't afford 4 kit at the time)
And 1.2v is stock? cause the lowest my BIOS will let me choose is 1.8

2.1v.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
2.1v.









hey thanks,
I lowered the RAM to 800mhz, 4-4-4-12 and ran memtest all night (three threads 100%CPU) and got to 2600% no issues, ran ITB for a minute At 3.6 ghz btw and it said system was unstable :swearing: upped NB voltage to 1.26 and trying again.


----------



## doc2142

I need some quick help too
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=753933
Here is my CPUZ
This is 100% stable and running great but i want to see what i can take it. Because right now at max load its at 40C Which is pretty good. How can i take it beyond that. I know i can't take the VCORE any higher because this comp runs 24/7 so what should i do?

I have the Black Edition btw 720


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


I need some quick help too
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=753933
Here is my CPUZ 
This is 100% stable and running great but i want to see what i can take it. Because right now at max load its at 40C Which is pretty good. How can i take it beyond that. I know i can't take the VCORE any higher because this comp runs 24/7 so what should i do?

I have the Black Edition btw 720


If your only running at 40'c, up that Vcore even if your running 24/7.
Have you tried overclocking you CPU-NB?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


If your only running at 40'c, up that Vcore even if your running 24/7.
Have you tried overclocking you CPU-NB?


I would stay below 1.6V though.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

how cheese is this, i ran memtest all night (3 threads) CPU at 100% and this morning i was at 2600% no errors, ran ITB 50 runs on max (2.8gb) passed. Ran prime95 while at school to come home to it running ubuntu (default OS at boot unless switched to vista)
how can it run all night+50 IBT runs and not be stable? this doesn't compute IMO any ideas?
(at the time)
CPU: 200x18 3.6 Ghz(~35idle-47load, 1.5375v in bios and 1.488 load)
HT:1800mhz(stock volts)
NB:2000mhz (1.26v)
RAM: 800mhz 4-4-4-12 (stock volts)

(current)
CPU: 200x18 3.6 Ghz(~35idle-47load, 1.55v in bios and 1.504 load)
HT:1800mhz(stock volts)
NB:2000mhz (1.26v)
RAM: 800mhz 4-4-4-12 (2.1v (i think that should be stock anyway))

Am I missing something? How is it that Other people can get to ~3.8 at like 1.45v?

EDIT: OH! and one more thing, what's the slowest my RAM/NB/HT speeds can be before they are too slow for benefits? AM i compromising performance with 800mhz 4-4-4-12 rather than 1066 4-5-5-15? cause start up seem alot faster


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
How is it that Other people can get to ~3.8 at like 1.45v?

Could be for a number of reasons, for one not all chips are exactly alike, maybe your CPU just isn't as good as most of them out there, or your board isn't actually setting the vcore to 1.45 but is lower, even if you build two exact same systems you won't get the exact same results out of them.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


how cheese is this, i ran memtest all night (3 threads) CPU at 100% and this morning i was at 2600% no errors, ran ITB 50 runs on max (2.8gb) passed. Ran prime95 while at school to come home to it running ubuntu (default OS at boot unless switched to vista)
how can it run all night+50 IBT runs and not be stable? this doesn't compute IMO any ideas?
(at the time)
CPU: 200x18 3.6 Ghz(~35idle-47load, 1.5375v in bios and 1.488 load)
HT:1800mhz(stock volts)
NB:2000mhz (1.26v)
RAM: 800mhz 4-4-4-12 (stock volts)

(current)
CPU: 200x18 3.6 Ghz(~35idle-47load, 1.55v in bios and 1.504 load)
HT:1800mhz(stock volts)
NB:2000mhz (1.26v)
RAM: 800mhz 4-4-4-12 (2.1v (i think that should be stock anyway))

Am I missing something? How is it that Other people can get to ~3.8 at like 1.45v?

EDIT: OH! and one more thing, what's the slowest my RAM/NB/HT speeds can be before they are too slow for benefits? AM i compromising performance with 800mhz 4-4-4-12 rather than 1066 4-5-5-15? cause start up seem alot faster



Im fairly sure you will never notice much if you just set everything to stock tbh and just overclock the CPU a little.

That Asus is like my old Asus. Huge Vdroop, I never use that word anymore because after RMA'ing and getting my cash back i went straight to Gigabyte.
This board = no Vdroop. no Vdroop = Win.

Btw, your not the only one that cant do 3.6GHz, i used to be able to but that has now changed, i cant get stable even with 1.55v. Im now running at 3.2GHz 1.29v.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Im fairly sure you will never notice much if you just set everything to stock tbh and just overclock the CPU a little.

That Asus is like my old Asus. Huge Vdroop, I never use that word anymore because after RMA'ing and getting my cash back i went straight to Gigabyte.
This board = no Vdroop. no Vdroop = Win.

Btw, your not the only one that cant do 3.6GHz, i used to be able to but that has now changed, i cant get stable even with 1.55v. Im now running at 3.2GHz 1.29v.


wills admitting defeat to his hardware=win.


----------



## doc2142

Ok so i can take my vcore higher then 1.5? because my temp are low? i think i might even hit 4.0 then







lol on a 20 dollar cpu cooler! I also never touched the NB colck speed yet. I have no idea what to do with it


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Im fairly sure you will never notice much if you just set everything to stock tbh and just overclock the CPU a little.

That Asus is like my old Asus. Huge Vdroop, I never use that word anymore because after RMA'ing and getting my cash back i went straight to Gigabyte.
This board = no Vdroop. no Vdroop = Win.

Btw, your not the only one that cant do 3.6GHz, i used to be able to but that has now changed, i cant get stable even with 1.55v. Im now running at 3.2GHz 1.29v.

aw cheese. i will get a stable 3.6, if im at 1.7v nb at 2v and ram at 667mhz 3v It will happen.
I love how you shot down my 1.5 month old board. But is it Vdrop that's hurting me? cause i read on here:
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ng-essentials/

Quote:

"Im sure some of you may have experienced a crash with cinebench&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;sometime you will blue screen, somtimes you will just black screen and sometimes the bench will just crash ( dissapear, etc just shut down ) and windows will still be up&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..the blue screen is NB vid/IMC memory related, the black screen is core clocks/cpu voltage related and the just crash/dissapear from desktop is temp related&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;."
I keep getting BSOD's, so nb/ram related? never froze or black screened

Or does my computer just suck a$s?


----------



## nanoscale

Just got the chip today. I am so happy with the 720BE bought on ebay for $65







. It is descent chip can unlocked 4th core to Deneb
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=755150
I am trying to have it around 3.8 to 3.9 Ghz.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
Ok so i can take my vcore higher then 1.5? because my temp are low? i think i might even hit 4.0 then







lol on a 20 dollar cpu cooler! I also never touched the NB colck speed yet. I have no idea what to do with it

I would up the voltage to a max of 1.55v. You could go upto 1.6 if temps dont rise much and if it makes a fair difference.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
aw cheese. i will get a stable 3.6, if im at 1.7v nb at 2v and ram at 667mhz 3v It will happen.
I love how you shot down my 1.5 month old board. But is it Vdrop that's hurting me? cause i read on here:
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ng-essentials/

I keep getting BSOD's, so nb/ram related? never froze or black screened

Or does my computer just suck a$s?

Might sound funny but do you have any PCi/PCIE devices plugged into your mobo that you dont really need? While i had my Asus i unplugged my sound card, graphics card and was able to overclock about 200 MHz high than before, 3.6GHz to 3.8GHz stable.

Turn all your unwanted stuff off in your Bios.

Perhaps some cable management for maximum air flow and if you can, turn those fans up.

How did you mount your HSF last time? Do you think you could mount it any better than that?

Thermal paste?

Set your RAM and CPU-NB to Stock then just give them a little volt increase over stock. RAM = 2.2v and CPU-NB 1.25v. Then run Prime and see what you get. If results come out well we can start upping outher things.

Last year i had 7 different motherboards. 2 Asus's then a Abit, then 4 Asus's.
Got quite annoyed waiting for RMAs to go though so i though i should just follow LeathalRises's advice and i just ent got my cash back and bought a Gigabyte. Even though i dont use all its features, i cant see myself needing a new one for a while.

We are going to get you 3.6GHz.









Edit: Do you really need to be that stable? While i just running at 3.6GHz i would fail LinX within 45 seconds but durin games or anything i tryed to do i would never get a BSOD or freeze.
Even playing crysis warhead for 3 hours and also nothing after 3+ hours of flat out TF2 which has high CPU usage.


----------



## doc2142

I tried 1.6V and couldn't get 3.9.
At 1.5 i can do 3.8 Easy Any idea why is that?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
I tried 1.6V and couldn't get 3.9.
At 1.5 i can do 3.8 Easy Any idea why is that?

Could be limitations of the chip. Often you will reach a place when upping the vcore doesnt do anymore.

Have you tried upping you CPU-NB?


----------



## doc2142

Nope i have not tried that? i dont know how to do it or what it is called. And how far do i take it? Is it the NB vcore or what?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
Nope i have not tried that? i dont know how to do it or what it is called. And how far do i take it? Is it the NB vcore or what?

Its the clock speed just below your CPU Multi, i will have more info in a minute.

I would update to the F7 or newer bios if you havent already.


----------



## doc2142

How do i know what bios version i am on?


----------



## el gappo

he's wacthing you


----------



## doc2142

Ah CPUZ i have f5 Ill get the F8


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Might sound funny *but do you have any PCi/PCIE devices plugged into your mobo that you dont really need?* While i had my Asus i unplugged my sound card, graphics card and was able to overclock about 200 MHz high than before, 3.6GHz to 3.8GHz stable.

Turn all your unwanted stuff off in your Bios.

Perhaps some cable management for maximum air flow and if you can, turn those fans up.

How did you mount your *HSF* last time? Do you think you could mount it any better than that?

*Thermal paste?*

Set your RAM and CPU-NB to Stock then just give them a little volt increase over stock. RAM = 2.2v and CPU-NB 1.25v. Then run Prime and see what you get. If results come out well we can start upping outher things.

Last year i had 7 different motherboards. 2 Asus's then a Abit, then 4 Asus's.
Got quite annoyed waiting for RMAs to go though so i though i should just follow LeathalRises's advice and i just ent got my cash back and bought a Gigabyte. Even though i dont use all its features, i cant see myself needing a new one for a while.

We are going to get you 3.6GHz.









Edit: *Do you really need to be that stable?* While i just running at 3.6GHz i would fail LinX within 45 seconds but durin games or anything i tryed to do i would never get a BSOD or freeze.
Even playing crysis warhead for 3 hours and also nothing after 3+ hours of flat out TF2 which has high CPU usage.

Only thing in is my 9800gt's

What's HSF?

I have some thermaltake grease that i bummed off my cousin

And i routinely leave my computer on for hours at a time, folding, and burning DVD's, so think of 100% CPU usage for days at a time, now i tried just for kicks (not 3.6)
CPU: 202x17.5=3.55Ghz
RAM: 1080 4-5-5-15
and nb: 2080 1.26v
HT: 1880 (stock)

ran memtest all night with three threads, made it to 2800% checked, no errors and CPU at 100% all night, so i don't really mind failing stress tests, as long as the thing proves it can take anything without any issues in the real world

EDIT: at these it failed IBT


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Only thing in is my 9800gt's

What's HSF?

I have some thermaltake grease that i bummed off my cousin

And i routinely leave my computer on for hours at a time, folding, and burning DVD's, so think of 100% CPU usage for days at a time, now i tried just for kicks (not 3.6)
CPU: 202x17.5=3.55Ghz
RAM: 1080 4-5-5-15
and nb: 2080 1.26v
HT: 1880 (stock)

ran memtest all night with three threads, made it to 2800% checked, no errors and CPU at 100% all night, so i don't really mind failing stress tests, as long as the thing proves it can take anything without any issues in the real world

EDIT: at these it failed IBT


HSF = Heat Sink Fan.

I would try and get some decent thermal grease, like AS5.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Aw man, went at:
CPU: 202x17.5=3.55Ghz
RAM: 1080 5-5-5-15
and nb: 2080 1.28v
HT: 1880 (stock)
And JUST before the two hour mark in prime95 i got a crash, at the 14K testing checkpoint, is it possible from that to determine the problem? and max temp reached was 47C (blend)


----------



## BlackOmega

Does anyone know if CACZC is a good stepping? And how come steppings aren't included in the chart?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Does anyone know if CACZC is a good stepping? And how come steppings aren't included in the chart?


Thats the stepping my 720BE has. Should be a decent clocking chip.


----------



## ocre

Wills- you sure been helpful to everyone these past few days, lol

Fear one self-
We was telling you a couple of weeks back that once you OC, there is really no such things as 100% stable. There really isnt, because you can pas 1 million test today then in a week start crashing. There are a lot of things you are stressing other then your CPU when OCing. Everything could function perfect and be good components, but you are running these things out of their rated specs. Yours seems to be a special case, I can get your confusion. But every OC is a special case where your components will be totally different than anybodies. Sometimes it does sound motherboard related, and then memory related. If i had to guess I would say your problem is the imc in your CPU. It just cant keep up, most of the crashes seem memory related, and i think your memory is fine. Most 720s arent held back by the imc at 3.55, but that isnt saying anything is wrong with your chip. It may help to go down to 2 dimms instead of 4. You can try that without buying anything, just take out 2 and run some test. But this might not help at all.

I admire you for your determination, but i will tell you this much. I ran 3710 for months and months, when it got warm in the late summer, my cpu wanted more volts to run the same 3710mhz. I wasnt comfortable with this and i have been paranoid that i was jinx my low volt loving chip. I dropped my speed to 3500, and i run it on 1.35v just to be sure cause it will work fine at the stock 1.325. I dont miss the 210mhz one bit. Not at all, none. cant even tell it whatsoever. Only if i compair the benchmarks can i see it. If i cant tell 210mhz, your not gonna notice 100mhz, not at all. Really i doubt it will feel any different if i ran 3300mhz. a 400mhz drop.

But thats not why we OC is it? We do it for the fun! If you want to try it with 2 dimms instead of 4, you might get results. Thats what i would do from your point, try it with one set then you could try the other if your still not satisfied. But i wouldnt spend a dime on ram yet, thats for sure


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Wills- you sure been helpful to everyone these past few days, lol

Fear one self-
We was telling you a couple of weeks back that once you OC, there is really no such things as 100% stable. There really isnt, because you can pas 1 million test today then in a week start crashing. There are a lot of things you are stressing other then your CPU when OCing. Everything could function perfect and be good components, but you are running these things out of their rated specs. Yours seems to be a special case, I can get your confusion. But every OC is a special case where your components will be totally different than anybodies. Sometimes it does sound motherboard related, and then memory related. If i had to guess I would say your problem is the imc in your CPU. It just cant keep up, most of the crashes seem memory related, and i think your memory is fine. Most 720s arent held back by the imc at 3.55, but that isnt saying anything is wrong with your chip. It may help to go down to 2 dimms instead of 4. You can try that without buying anything, just take out 2 and run some test. But this might not help at all.

I admire you for your determination, but i will tell you this much. I ran 3710 for months and months, when it got warm in the late summer, my cpu wanted more volts to run the same 3710mhz. I wasnt comfortable with this and i have been paranoid that i was jinx my low volt loving chip. I dropped my speed to 3500, and i run it on 1.35v just to be sure cause it will work fine at the stock 1.325. I dont miss the 210mhz one bit. Not at all, none. cant even tell it whatsoever. Only if i compair the benchmarks can i see it. If i cant tell 210mhz, your not gonna notice 100mhz, not at all. Really i doubt it will feel any different if i ran 3300mhz. a 400mhz drop.

But thats not why we OC is it? We do it for the fun! If you want to try it with 2 dimms instead of 4, you might get results. Thats what i would do from your point, try it with one set then you could try the other if your still not satisfied. But i wouldnt spend a dime on ram yet, thats for sure

haha thanks for the help, ill try dropping to 2 DIMMS but 2gb is way too little for me, ill see what i can do at 3.55, cause im ram is k, my nb is k(ish). CPU is just not up to par, shoulda RMA'd it and got a new stepping before i lapped it







And this lack o stablilty (just a lil) will that slowly hurt my computer (i.e. software) or render movies that are heywire? or slowly eat away at my OS until all my data is corrupted and then i need an OS reinstal and loose everything? Even if i don't notice it, is it missing the ocassional 1 or 0 that is damaging my hardware and eating away at her like a cancer?

I was willing to deal with her skunk hair and nude pics, but any slower than 3.55 and im naming it megan and buying a 955 lol


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Does anyone know if CACZC is a good stepping? And how come steppings aren't included in the chart?

Once we were told that steppings could be helpful in knowing a chips capabilities before testing it. There is a lot of data on older chips collected all over the net. I just think it doesnt amount to much, i seen ppl sell chips at a higher price just because of the stepping, then those same chips turn out to be duds. Not OCing worth a crap. Although i dont say its useless, I myself dont care too much what they say. Steppings dont guarantee squat. And if I didnt see sites saying stuff like, with xxxx steppings your guaranteed 4ghz, or whatever, then it would be a different story. At least for me, stepping are overrated in OCing.

But steppings do identify more then OCing potential, and they can be quit useful to ppl. Often i just see misuse, kinda like all the ppl who have 0904 720s and wonder why they cant unlock. I have never got a 0904 that did myself. I had a lot of luck out of 0906 batch, but that doesnt mean anything, I might have been the only person who did, and that is perfectly plausible.

Wills is in charge here, he may or may not share my feelings on it, but if we started, there is gonna be a lot of blank steppings in the chart.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
haha thanks for the help, ill try dropping to 2 DIMMS but 2gb is way too little for me, ill see what i can do at 3.55, cause im ram is k, my nb is k(ish). CPU is just not up to par, shoulda RMA'd it and got a new stepping before i lapped it








And this lack o stablilty (just a lil) will that slowly hurt my computer (i.e. software) or render movies that are heywire? or slowly eat away at my OS until all my data is corrupted and then i need an OS reinstal and loose everything? Even if i don't notice it, is it missing the ocassional 1 or 0 that is damaging my hardware and eating away at her like a cancer?

I was willing to deal with her skunk hair and nude pics, but any slower than 3.55 and im naming it megan and buying a 955 lol









it very well could be 4 dimms, it could. I just dont think you should RMA it, not over that. Thats why i was telling you to drop it where it works for you. As far as missing the occasional 1 or 0, well.....the truth is you cant get away from that, that is inevitable, even in the most stable system, without ecc, or even with it, lol. ECC corrects it at the hardware level, but it still looses bits. Thats quantum mechanics for you, bits get lost all the time, software and hardware is designed to compensate for this.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
it very well could be 4 dimms, it could. I just dont think you should RMA it, not over that. Thats why i was telling you to drop it where it works for you. As far as missing the occasional 1 or 0, well.....the truth is you cant get away from that, that is inevitable, even in the most stable system, without ecc, or even with it, lol. ECC corrects it at the hardware level, but it still looses bits. Thats quantum mechanics for you, bits get lost all the time, software and hardware is designed to compensate for this.

Will i loose my stuff? is my computer being harmed by unknown forces of evil at work? Mainly, will this occasionaly hit and miss be messing up my s??t?


----------



## doc2142

I guess i should be happy with 1.5V and 3.8







with temps 28 idle and 38 Load.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Will i loose my stuff? is my computer being harmed by unknown forces of evil at work? Mainly, will this occasionaly hit and miss be messing up my s??t?


no! 
I guess i should've mentioned that there is a big difference between normal operation (soft errors) and induced errors from running a component outside of its rated frequency. Its really the same thing that happens, a 0 thats supposed to be a 1, or a 1 thats supposed to be a 0. It happens all the time, many many times per second in some cases. Even our CPUs do this, but there are special counter measures to prevent this from interfering with what we see as results. When you induce an unstable operational environment you can increase these errors by far to much that it cannot be corrected and therefore your system my crash or even store corrupted data. But our hardware is very efficient at correcting these soft errors that could eventually progress to a point where the OS/software has to correct it. This happens all the time, every time you use your computer. Even the most stable system is stable enough for server applications with multi mega number crunching with little room for errors. Thats why most servers use much more sophisticated hardware such as ecc dimms.

Its been a long long while since i been in school, so i am not as verbally capable as i once was. You can look some of this up, but you really wont find it all in one place, maybe look up inner workings of dynamic random access memory or something, believe it or not its fascinating, at least to me.

Anyway, most ppl dont know that, there is nothing we can do about errors, loosing bits. Its inevitable, it happens all the time, in every system. There is no such thing as 100% stability, every system can crash for no reason, its extremely rare with all the countermeasures intact, but absolutely a real possibility. Even if that is in the likelihood of .0000000000001% chance of a fatal error crash, I dont know the exact probability. But no computer is exempt. They all loose bits and therefor are all at a risk. Its just a super small almost unthinkable chance.
As you OC, you increase this chance. No matter what test you run, you cant change how it works on a subatomic level. Its just really not as bad as it sounds. It is amassing what we have been able to do, its insane how it all comes together in the end, lol


----------



## LBear

GRRRR!!!! I cant get 3.5ghz to pass prime 95 blend test! I ran OCCT on linpack again for 10hrs and passed,played crysis for 5hrs problem free. What the hell is prime 95 testing that occt is not?! I think my cpu just dont like prime,i think it saying...**** this, i dont like this program im gonna crash!! I named my PC Mad Max..maybe hes mad at me?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
no!
I guess i should've mentioned that there is a big difference between normal operation (soft errors) and induced errors from running a component outside of its rated frequency. Its really the same thing that happens, a 0 thats supposed to be a 1, or a 1 thats supposed to be a 0. It happens all the time, many many times per second in some cases. Even our CPUs do this, but there are special counter measures to prevent this from interfering with what we see as results. When you induce an unstable operational environment you can increase these errors by far to much that it cannot be corrected and therefore your system my crash or even store corrupted data. But our hardware is very efficient at correcting these soft errors that could eventually progress to a point where the OS/software has to correct it. This happens all the time, every time you use your computer. Even the most stable system is stable enough for server applications with multi mega number crunching with little room for errors. Thats why most servers use much more sophisticated hardware such as ecc dimms.

Its been a long long while since i been in school, so i am not as verbally capable as i once was. You can look some of this up, but you really wont find it all in one place, maybe look up inner workings of dynamic random access memory or something, believe it or not its fascinating, at least to me.

Anyway, most ppl dont know that, there is nothing we can do about errors, loosing bits. Its inevitable, it happens all the time, in every system. There is no such thing as 100% stability, every system can crash for no reason, its extremely rare with all the countermeasures intact, but absolutely a real possibility. Even if that is in the likelihood of .0000000000001% chance of a fatal error crash, I dont know the exact probability. But no computer is exempt. They all loose bits and therefor are all at a risk. Its just a super small almost unthinkable chance.
As you OC, you increase this chance. No matter what test you run, you cant change how it works on a subatomic level. Its just really not as bad as it sounds. It is amassing what we have been able to do, its insane how it all comes together in the end, lol

Okay sweet, i guess ill try 3.6, but in a real environment, not just IBT and prime95 before i dismiss the settings as useless, ill run some VERY cpu intensive programs (not stress tests) and play games, and if all goes well, i may post back with, well....an Andrew certified OC, not the creme de la creme, but certainly faster than a stock Q6600. (my buddy's dream CPU, idiot) You have been a great help i thank you, but my computer hates you. That's okay, she has a bit of an attitude problem, nothing a bit of overclocking and heat can't solve lol. Time for a few BIOS tweaks









O almost 4got +rep for you


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Once we were told that steppings could be helpful in knowing a chips capabilities before testing it. There is a lot of data on older chips collected all over the net. I just think it doesnt amount to much, i seen ppl sell chips at a higher price just because of the stepping, then those same chips turn out to be duds. Not OCing worth a crap. Although i dont say its useless, I myself dont care too much what they say. Steppings dont guarantee squat. And if I didnt see sites saying stuff like, with xxxx steppings your guaranteed 4ghz, or whatever, then it would be a different story. At least for me, stepping are overrated in OCing.

But steppings do identify more then OCing potential, and they can be quit useful to ppl. Often i just see misuse, kinda like all the ppl who have 0904 720s and wonder why they cant unlock. I have never got a 0904 that did myself. I had a lot of luck out of 0906 batch, but that doesnt mean anything, I might have been the only person who did, and that is perfectly plausible.

Wills is in charge here, he may or may not share my feelings on it, but if we started, there is gonna be a lot of blank steppings in the chart.


 It's very possible that with the newer chips it doesn't matter so much. You must remember I'm coming from 939's, where steppings usually do indicate a chips typical OC potential. Such as the LCB*E steppings typically overclock A LOT better than other steppings because they're newer chips and don't require as much voltage. (I can pull 500MHz from my opty @ stock voltage)

At any rate, thanks for that tidbit of info Ocre.







You guys will be seeing me more around these here parts once I get my rig put together. Man I'm lazy









My 720 is a 0910 if it matters. If it unlocks and is stable, great, if not I'm not really too concerned about it.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LBear*


GRRRR!!!! I cant get 3.5ghz to pass prime 95 blend test! I ran OCCT on linpack again for 10hrs and passed,played crysis for 5hrs problem free. What the hell is prime 95 testing that occt is not?! I think my cpu just dont like prime,i think it saying...**** this, i dont like this program im gonna crash!! I named my PC Mad Max..maybe hes mad at me?


memory???
NB perhaps?
one or the other, most likely

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


It's very possible that with the newer chips it doesn't matter so much. You must remember I'm coming from 939's, where steppings usually do indicate a chips typical OC potential. Such as the LCB*E steppings typically overclock A LOT better than other steppings because they're newer chips and don't require as much voltage. (I can pull 500MHz from my opty @ stock voltage)

At any rate, thanks for that tidbit of info Ocre.







You guys will be seeing me more around these here parts once I get my rig put together. Man I'm lazy









My 720 is a 0910 if it matters. If it unlocks and is stable, great, if not I'm not really too concerned about it.


Well this topic has been up for a while, steppings didnt matter then cause there wasnt a variety. AMD may release better versions of the 720 most likely more efficient steppings. But with the 740 around the corner, i just dont know the future of the 720. The arent gonna have two 3 core BE that close to each other. Probably when the 740 comes out, they may phase out the 720BE completely. Who knows!


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
GRRRR!!!! I cant get 3.5ghz to pass prime 95 blend test! I ran OCCT on linpack again for 10hrs and passed,played crysis for 5hrs problem free. What the hell is prime 95 testing that occt is not?! I think my cpu just dont like prime,i think it saying...**** this, i dont like this program im gonna crash!! I named my PC Mad Max..maybe hes mad at me?

I think blend is more of a memory stress test. So download HCI Memtest and run it for a while, if it doesnt report errors then I think the problem isnt your memory.


----------



## elito

@Lbear, i pitay you and your chip. lol. its ok, if it passes OCCT for 10hrs, then forget it, its STABLE. lol.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
@Lbear, i pitay you and your chip. lol. its ok, if it passes OCCT for 10hrs, then forget it, its STABLE. lol.

come to think of it, i pass 50 linpack runs at 3.6 Fthis, im running at 3.6


----------



## 95329

Once again new personal SuperPi 1M record on 720BE









My last record was around 16.7s and 16.8s so now I managed to get 16,443s, on air of course. Ran it at 4158MHz for CPU and 3GHz for NB to get the record and got to desktop at 4173MHz.


----------



## LBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


@Lbear, i pitay you and your chip. lol. its ok, if it passes OCCT for 10hrs, then forget it, its STABLE. lol.


So its ok to pass one test and not the other(not including IBT)? On many fourms i searched i always read "if u cant pass blend your system is not stable," then i have read "Occt is more stress than prime 95".

my memory is fine,i used memtest and ran it for 4 hrs no errors


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
So its ok to pass one test and not the other(not including IBT)? On many fourms i searched i always read "if u cant pass blend your system is not stable," then i have read "Occt is more stress than prime 95".

my memory is fine,i used memtest and ran it for 4 hrs no errors

So then its probably your NB. I'd suggest you to OC only CPU first. Then when you find the sweetspot for CPU you can start increasing NB and memory multipliers. Isolation is the key to success


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
Once we were told that steppings could be helpful in knowing a chips capabilities before testing it. There is a lot of data on older chips collected all over the net. I just think it doesnt amount to much, i seen ppl sell chips at a higher price just because of the stepping, then those same chips turn out to be duds. Not OCing worth a crap. Although i dont say its useless, I myself dont care too much what they say. Steppings dont guarantee squat. And if I didnt see sites saying stuff like, with xxxx steppings your guaranteed 4ghz, or whatever, then it would be a different story. At least for me, stepping are overrated in OCing.

But steppings do identify more then OCing potential, and they can be quit useful to ppl. Often i just see misuse, kinda like all the ppl who have 0904 720s and wonder why they cant unlock. I have never got a 0904 that did myself. I had a lot of luck out of 0906 batch, but that doesnt mean anything, I might have been the only person who did, and that is perfectly plausible.

Wills is in charge here, he may or may not share my feelings on it, but if we started, there is gonna be a lot of blank steppings in the chart.

You are correct that a chip's stepping doesn't guarantee squat but by getting chips with "Good" steppings, you do increase the chance of getting a good one.
I also have a few 939 chips with different steppings and my X2 4200 will go over 3.4GHz with the LCBQE stepping and I have a LCB9E 4000+ San Diego that will also top 3.4GHz. The older 939 LCBBE stepping chips I have might hit 3.2GHz if I really push them but the 939 LCB*E chips consistently clock higher with better stability overall. However I will admit I had one LCB9E 4000+ that woudn't do over 2.9GHz to save it's life proving that even a chip with a good stepping is no guarantee.

As to charts that can show a trend on steppings, check this link and you'll see how useful such a chart CAN be if it's based on real-world results.
This is based on Socket A and it has proven to be a fairly accurate source of info on what chips have the best chance of being good clockers. As to what I have personally, my chips do follow this chart closely related to OC'ing potential with only one exception in the bunch. This chart is extensive and has alot of info within the topic itself on this.

Again as it's been pointed out, steppings do not guarantee anything, rather they do give an indication of what chips will have the best chance of being a good clocker or as it's been said before, "Your mileage will vary" with any given chip.
http://classicplatforms.com/forum/vi...hp?f=71&t=2005


----------



## LBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


So then its probably your NB. I'd suggest you to OC only CPU first. Then when you find the sweetspot for CPU you can start increasing NB and memory multipliers. Isolation is the key to success










are u referring to the NB v.,CPU/NB v. or CPU/NB frequency? What do u man by memory multipliers? dont see anything like that im my bios unless its the dram frequency or timings


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


As to charts that can show a trend on steppings, check this link and you'll see how useful such a chart CAN be if it's based on real-world results. 
This is based on Socket A and it has proven to be a fairly accurate source of info on what chips have the best chance of being good clockers. As to what I have personally, my chips do follow this chart closely related to OC'ing potential with only one exception in the bunch. This chart is extensive and has alot of info within the topic itself on this.

Again as it's been pointed out, steppings do not guarantee anything, rather they do give an indication of what chips will have the best chance of being a good clocker or as it's been said before, "Your mileage will vary" with any given chip. 
http://classicplatforms.com/forum/vi...hp?f=71&t=2005


I like a lot of data, really i do but.....

Are the steppings cross relevant from say a 705, 710, 720?
I wonder if they will go together like that or not.

i figure the 720 will be replaced by the 740, or maybe the 710 will be dropped and the 720 wont be a BE. CPUs models are changing so much faster then they used to, kinda getting to be like the GPU race, hehe.

who knows, there is some good data collected. but this is just a club list for all 700 series, really. But it is getting to be more and more steppings, And with each change, something has changed in the chip design, no matter how small. Just wonder whats gonna happen after the 740 hits, i am sure things will change a bit. Gonna be a lot of different chips plus steppings. its not just a single cpu chart, so the data is gonna be all over the place


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LBear*


So its ok to pass one test and not the other(not including IBT)? On many fourms i searched i always read "if u cant pass blend your system is not stable," then i have read "Occt is more stress than prime 95".

my memory is fine,i used memtest and ran it for 4 hrs no errors


Man!!!!!!
its all good! 
its whatever works for you, I like to pass blend too you know, but none of that stuff matters in the end, You can think you are stable from running numerous amounts stress test then play a game and crash. Just read through this thread, you see it over and over.......

"i dont understand...bla, bla, bla...it passes such and such and this in that, but i ran _____ game and it crashed on me"

You can stress test all day and night long, but when OCing your hardware there is no test that can prove 100% stability. There is no way around it. You can say its stable enough for your needs or not. You can say its stable enough to run prime for 12 hrs, or OCCT for 3hrs, but thats it. If you play lots of games, you got to be real stable, more stable then your stress test can prove, while some games make work fine others are gonna be more sensitive and you might even have to drop your OC, when it worked perfect with everything else you checked it with.

To further show you, find a system that you OC as high as you can and get it to passed all the required stress test for you to deem it stable. Then fold with it! if it folds without a hitch its pretty stable, but you still could find a random game crash you for no reason.

Get your computer where it works perfect for your needs. Also 100mhz isnt gonna do much at all in the end for you, so dont worry about it....
its all good


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LBear*


are u referring to the NB v.,CPU/NB v. or CPU/NB frequency? What do u man by memory multipliers? dont see anything like that im my bios unless its the dram frequency or timings


How do you OC your CPU? By multiplier or by HTT? If you use multiplier, then its okay, you dont have to worry about memory and NB. But if you happen to use HTT then your memory and NB are OCd too. And in that case you should lower their multipliers or as you see them in BIOS, frequencies. And I wasnt talking about voltages. Maybe you should post a pic from CPU-Z or from BIOS. And I agree with ocre. It COULD be okay. But I had my 3,5ghz running few days ago and it passed Prime95 small fft and it passed memtest for 10h but whoopsie, it didnt pass Prime95 blend. I thought what the heck, it doesnt matter. And when I left my CPU to run Boinc at night, boom, 15min and it crashed...


----------



## LBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


Man!!!!!!
its all good! 
its whatever works for you, I like to pass blend too you know, but none of that stuff matters in the end, You can think you are stable from running numerous amounts stress test then play a game and crash. Just read through this thread, you see it over and over.......

"i dont understand...bla, bla, bla...it passes such and such and this in that, but i ran _____ game and it crashed on me"

You can stress test all day and night long, but when OCing your hardware there is no test that can prove 100% stability. There is no way around it. You can say its stable enough for your needs or not. You can say its stable enough to run prime for 12 hrs, or OCCT for 3hrs, but thats it. If you play lots of games, you got to be real stable, more stable then your stress test can prove, while some games make work fine others are gonna be more sensitive and you might even have to drop your OC, when it worked perfect with everything else you checked it with.

To further show you, find a system that you OC as high as you can and get it to passed all the required stress test for you to deem it stable. Then fold with it! if it folds without a hitch its pretty stable, but you still could find a random game crash you for no reason.

Get your computer where it works perfect for your needs. Also 100mhz isnt gonna do much at all in the end for you, so dont worry about it....
its all good


I understand what u r saying,if i cant past blend its ok. I dont know much about overclocking but im to the point where just increasing the Vcore is not keeping it stable (im using the multiplier), might try n hit 3.6mhz so im messing with the CPU/NB voltage and the NB voltage. Right now im testing on fft(3.5ghz),i upped my cpu/nb again and its holding longer than any other time i tried. Not even gonna try blend.What is safe voltage for cpu/nb without having to mount a fan? I also notice i get BSOD right away in windows when i set my vcore to 1.52v or higher.


----------



## JMT668

a friend of mine just got a 720BE and a Biostar AM2+ 790GX 4gb ram 1066MHz

hes been having issues with it not booting, any ideas?

it is on the desk so i isnt a short, we have ran memtest and it passed.


----------



## LBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


a friend of mine just got a 720BE and a Biostar AM2+ 790GX 4gb ram 1066MHz

hes been having issues with it not booting, any ideas?

it is on the desk so i isnt a short, we have ran memtest and it passed.


cant boot at stock settings or OC?


----------



## JMT668

the only thing i have changed in the bios is the ram timing and speed but there not OC'ed. it will boot the first few times but them it wont and you have to reset the cmos and reconfigure the ram timings.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


the only thing i have changed in the bios is the ram timing and speed but there not OC'ed. it will boot the first few times but them it wont and you have to reset the cmos and reconfigure the ram timings.


could be the timings... my ram should do 1333 cl 6-6-6-18, but it doesnt boot with that on the recommended voltage. try loosen the timings or adjust the voltage.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocre*


I like a lot of data, really i do but.....

Are the steppings cross relevant from say a 705, 710, 720?
I wonder if they will go together like that or not.

i figure the 720 will be replaced by the 740, or maybe the 710 will be dropped and the 720 wont be a BE. CPUs models are changing so much faster then they used to, kinda getting to be like the GPU race, hehe.

who knows, there is some good data collected. but this is just a club list for all 700 series, really. But it is getting to be more and more steppings, And with each change, something has changed in the chip design, no matter how small. Just wonder whats gonna happen after the 740 hits, i am sure things will change a bit. Gonna be a lot of different chips plus steppings. its not just a single cpu chart, so the data is gonna be all over the place


I understand where you're coming from. 
The list I was referring to was an example of how helpful such a list could be but it also takes time for it to show a clear trend and definitely needs contributions from forum members.

There is also a list for the T-Bred chips there too that does the same thing but it's not as extensive as the Barton listings. 
Note that these lists go by core name to seperate each CPU type. With the questions being asked, if someone were to indeed start one, we'd need contributions from members to build it. You also make a good point about the newer vs older chips and it could be based on core name/type like the Barton and T-Bred lists are since the T-Breds are the older of the two and the Barton core was the newest.

As for steppings being relevant related to model such as the 705 vs the 720, again it going to take contributions to show whether it matters or not but in the case of the T-Bred and Barton core chips, these are expressed this way by model such as the JIUHB XP-1700 and JIUHB XP-1800 T-Bred cores and the AQYHA XP-2500 and the AQYHA XP-2800 as two Barton core examples. With the historical trend AMD has for carrying steppings across models, I think this will also be the case here. I don't think the number itself will make a huge difference as long as it has the same core as other models and again, I believe steppings would cross over like they also did with the 754's and 939's. 
As an example on this trend, they did make 939 LCB9E Opterons, X2's and even San Diego cores, all based on the same basic core though they had different names for these. BTW, I'm not aware of any San Diego's with the LCBQE stepping due to them shutting down making these early but the newest X2's and Opty's definitely had it.

I would be more than happy to throw my chip's info in the list to help out. As to info on whether it unlocks or not, that's up to whoever makes the list but we already have one of these going in another thread.


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBear* 
I understand what u r saying,if i cant past blend its ok. I dont know much about overclocking but im to the point where just increasing the Vcore is not keeping it stable (im using the multiplier), might try n hit 3.6mhz so im messing with the CPU/NB voltage and the NB voltage. Right now im testing on fft(3.5ghz),i upped my cpu/nb again and its holding longer than any other time i tried. Not even gonna try blend.What is safe voltage for cpu/nb without having to mount a fan? I also notice i get BSOD right away in windows when i set my vcore to 1.52v or higher.

Well????
thats not exactly what i was saying. I am saying that as long as its stable for your needs then go with it.
I am also saying 100mhz isnt a big deal so you can drop it down, dont feel bad if you have to, you know?
See its kinda the opposite of what your gathering, usually the more the stability test you pass the better, but those programs dont mean anything except for a general guideline, and possibly to prove something to someone.

Your OC should suit your needs, if you cant pass blend for X hours and you are getting to run everything you want without a hitch, why does it matter. If all you want to use your computer for is stability test then i guess it would be of utmost importance other then that it does little. We use stability test to be sure in a shorter time. its not an end all says all verdict. Many times ppl will adjust their OC after they get to a point they thought was solid. They adjust it after they have ran their computer awhile on the programs they use most. Its your everyday programs that ultimately should be fine with the OC, they are what you dont want crashing on you.

Also if you arent benefiting from a higher OC, like not running any programs that OCing improves performance on, why push it to the edge of blue screens? Find a good sweet spot, one that gives you max benefits with little draw back. You can always crank up the volts on special occasions, when you really need the power. But i dont know your computer usage and you may always need her running full blast.

OCing is a fun hobby, but if you really get into it, one CPU just isnt too much fun. You will find its limits and be done. This is your home rig, and its good to know what it is capable of, know where it can run and know its max limits, but at the same time its got more of a purpose then just OCing. Find what works best for your PC and your special circumstance. With what you run and do with it, get the most of of your purchase, and dont burn it up, lol. Just remember, its okay to back it down. if you arent even running a thing that benefits from it. Some ppl struggle so hard over 100mhz, but you will see a lot of ppl who get high OCs always drop it down for most of their pc usage. Thats if its their personal pc they are OCing. They get their bragging rights and back off of it, but they might not tell you that!!!


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


I understand where you're coming from. 
The list I was referring to was an example of how helpful such a list could be but it also takes time for it to show a clear trend and definitely needs contributions from forum members.

There is also a list for the T-Bred chips there too that does the same thing but it's not as extensive as the Barton listings. 
Note that these lists go by core name to seperate each CPU type. With the questions being asked, if someone were to indeed start one, we'd need contributions from members to build it. You also make a good point about the newer vs older chips and it could be based on core name/type like the Barton and T-Bred lists are since the T-Breds are the older of the two and the Barton core was the newest.

As for steppings being relevant related to model such as the 705 vs the 720, again it going to take contributions to show whether it matters or not but in the case of the T-Bred and Barton core chips, these are expressed this way by model such as the JIUHB XP-1700 and JIUHB XP-1800 T-Bred cores and the AQYHA XP-2500 and the AQYHA XP-2800 as two Barton core examples. With the historical trend AMD has for carrying steppings across models, I think this will also be the case here. I don't think the number itself will make a huge difference as long as it has the same core as other models and again, I believe steppings would cross over like they also did with the 754's and 939's. 
As an example on this trend, they did make 939 LCB9E Opterons, X2's and even San Diego cores, all based on the same basic core though they had different names for these. BTW, I'm not aware of any San Diego's with the LCBQE stepping due to them shutting down making these early but the newest X2's and Opty's definitely had it.

I would be more than happy to throw my chip's info in the list to help out. As to info on whether it unlocks or not, that's up to whoever makes the list but we already have one of these going in another thread.


we would probably have to have a whole new tab on the spreadsheet for steppings. It would need different info for each entree. which would make it more useful and organized not scattered info on the front page.

I dont think its a bad idea at all in that way, so the info can be useful and neat, on its own tab.

Wills will have to decide what he thinks on it, if you could come up with a list of info we will need to for its own tab, you know like the horizontal planes, it would make it much easier.

I think you got a good idea of what would be the most useful way to do this, just take a look at our spreadsheet layout and think of what a steppings tab should contain and how it would be best entered. What all do you think should be in it and how should it be lined up, as far as first to last entree?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
we would probably have to have a whole new tab on the spreadsheet for steppings. It would need different info for each entree. which would make it more useful and organized not scattered info on the front page.

I dont think its a bad idea at all in that way, so the info can be useful and neat, on its own tab.

Wills will have to decide what he thinks on it, if you could come up with a list of info we will need to for its own tab, you know like the horizontal planes, it would make it much easier.

I think you got a good idea of what would be the most useful way to do this, just take a look at our spreadsheet layout and think of what a steppings tab should contain and how it would be best entered. What all do you think should be in it and how should it be lined up, as far as first to last entree?

The way it was done for those lists was to determine a set voltage to be used and then see how high it could go using that voltage or less. This way, you could tell something about the chip's OC'ing potential and with the stepping also included with it, a pattern should eventually develop based on steppings but we'd also need the chip's date as well.
Manufacturing dates do matter since it's known that older chips tend to not do as well as newer ones will simply because of the improvements that takes place as time goes by.
By looking at such a chart, you could see the date and stepping of a given chip to see what chance it has of being a good clocker. As how it should be organized, manufacturing date would be best and that's how the Socket A Barton core and T-Bred lists were done. Using these as a "Blue Print", you could easily make such a list happen. Next step would be to decide what max voltage to use for such a test run.

My suggestion would be to use 1.45v max as a standard.

Then if 1.45v is good, we would need to determine how to rate them.

As for posting the list, simply entering it within the first post of such a thread is the easiest, simplest way to do it. Spreadsheets are nice but can be a time consuming process within themselves while editing as I've discovered but it can be done.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

k tried everything for 3.6, lowered ram clock, loosened timings. upped nb voltage, lowered clock, lowered HT link speed. nothing. unstable crashing like a cheese monkey. so im at 3.5, well at least the money i saved from buying broken computer parts i can spend on something cool like an ATV/dirtbike or a girlfriend or something, meh, 3.5 is decent i guess


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
k tried everything for 3.6, lowered ram clock, loosened timings. upped nb voltage, lowered clock, lowered HT link speed. nothing. unstable crashing like a cheese monkey. so im at 3.5, well at least the money i saved from buying broken computer parts i can spend on something cool like an ATV/dirtbike or a girlfriend or something, meh, 3.5 is decent i guess

you played batman aa yet?
use your 720 for something cool. play some bad as games on it. Then you can smile, even at a hefty 3.5ghz


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
you played batman aa yet?
use your 720 for something cool. play some bad as games on it. Then you can smile, even at a hefty 3.5ghz






























OMG THAT GAME ROCKS! lol Especially with PHYSX!


----------



## elito

just ordered my 5770..is batman really that good? i was never into.."gaming" much..so..idk..but since, i got..great HDTV, why not try huh? lol.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocre* 
you played batman aa yet?
use your 720 for something cool. play some bad as games on it. Then you can smile, even at a hefty 3.5ghz






























right now i have to finish making movies and then i need to save up some moneh, but then ill look into new games. Speaking of which, does anyone know of a good driving sim for PC that supports a steering wheel and is good for is kick @$$ drifting? i have liveforspeed, but its a bit unworthy of my PC, Grid is k but the driving physics are meh IMO


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


just ordered my 5770..is batman really that good? i was never into.."gaming" much..so..idk..but since, i got..great HDTV, why not try huh? lol.


You bought a 5770 for no gaming?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


You bought a 5770 for no gaming?


indeed, i just wanted a uber looking card in my rig :S


----------



## silbluever

Well I hope the card gets used for a few games and maybe some benches


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
just ordered my 5770..is batman really that good? i was never into.."gaming" much..so..idk..but since, i got..great HDTV, why not try huh? lol.

Actually, i really like it a lot. Its gooood. I have always used my PCs for gaming, but i must say i have used this 720 rig for more games in the shortest time ever. I have played many many games with it and do enjoy them.

Most ppl are putting down the fact PC games are becoming mostly console ports, but i am really happy with this trend. I think these games are so expensive to make these days, there will be few that arent cross platform, and i cant say i am disappointed. Most games the PC gets the best graphics and more options. But it does remind me of my good ole console days. Man i am playing a new game every 2 weeks it seems like. And they are all so different. This is the best gaming rig ive owned, I got 1000s of hours and still kicking strong.

As far as Batman aa, do get you a crappy nvidia card for physX. Its awesome and worth it. You will have to get the driver hack or use older drivers in order for the physX card to work with ATI. Too many ppl are to polarized and many ATI owners just refuse to get a card for physX. But let me tell you, its the beginning of a great change in gaming. Its not like you miss much visually, but the physX adds to the experience something very exciting, it is awesome.
You can get a N card for like 30bucks (used or re-certified) that will do physX no problem. I cant tell you how much fun ive been having playing all these games.

your thought?


----------



## LethalRise750

Watch this Demonstration of PhysX On vs Off in Batman Arkham Asylum.


YouTube - GPU PhysX in Batman Arkham Asylum Demo





Getting PhysX running in that game on High is PHENOMENAL!!! You don't wanna play it without PhysX lol It definitely was used extensively in this game and is amazing.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Watch this Demonstration of PhysX On vs Off in Batman Arkham Asylum.

YouTube - GPU PhysX in Batman Arkham Asylum Demo

Getting PhysX running in that game on High is PHENOMENAL!!! You don't wanna play it without PhysX lol It definitely was used extensively in this game and is amazing.


this is so stupid..the writers for the game could've done so w/o the usage of physX engine anywya, but they hid these effects ..just so ppl would use nvidia cards to play? marketing scheme if you asks me.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


this is so stupid..the writers for the game could've done so w/o the usage of physX engine anywya, but they hid these effects ..just so ppl would use nvidia cards to play? marketing scheme if you asks me.


Oh it is, But I don't care


----------



## ElScorcho

Well I'm slowly OC'ing my 720BE. I'm new to this hobby so I'm taking my time. I unlocked the 4th core and I'm currently sitting at 3.21GHz with a little bump in voltage to 1.375. I ran Prime95 overnight for 8 hours without any errors and CPU temp peaked at 38*. I think I'll bump up the multiplier again tonight.


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


this is so stupid..the writers for the game could've done so w/o the usage of physX engine anywya, but they hid these effects ..just so ppl would use nvidia cards to play? marketing scheme if you asks me.


yea! but the with physx they didnt have to pay extra for it, nvidia aids them for free, lol. Its supposed to be really easily done vs the old way old manually coding it. And the game already used the physX engine for the basic phyics in the console versions so adding these advanced gpu effects wasnt very complected at all. See thats one of the ideas behind physX now, to easily implement advanced features that before where ultra time consuming.

Besides, you are smart enough not to get involved in the physX conspiracies. A lot of money was spent by one company to try to bring this idea to light. Its an investment, that ATI turned down, and thats where all the corporate politics come from, which ppl have turned into a some kinda outlandish conspiracy or something.

I love ATI/AMD, and i love seeing computers do more and more things we never thought possible, with each change. I am a fan of physX, and i do believe everyone could have it if they wanted it. I also see to many ppl crying about it like school girls. Its really a neat thing that not only looks cool, but brings more to the plate in the why it "feels".

Of course its gonna be better when we get a standard and everyone gets involved. I think its a shame ATI turn down nvidia's offer for ATI physX, and most ppl think its a shame nvidia didnt give it to ATI for free. Or at least thats what i read in ATI's press statements. They will eventually come together on this, or nvidia will have to officially support the physX ppu in ATI rigs, but all in all. Its is an awesome direction, and experiencing it is like a glimpse into the future. Its hard to imagine games when all objects act as fluid. It is much more then the video shows, its having this things react to your random movement, which will make you go "WOW!"


----------



## Maarten150

hey last time i didnt get my x2 550 to a 4 core so i decided to buy a x3 720 HEKA one

so i did buy one and i switched it ...

now it is saying that i only have 2 cores :s and he is running on 2.8ghz standard
i cleared my cmos andso just didnt instal a new vista could this be it ?

and here is a link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=768106 =(=(=(

any help would be great Mobo is a Gigabyte ma 790xt-ud4p and it supports the cpu tried the f4 and f6 bios

Could anyone help ? and i noticed that ET6 from gigabyte ( a tuningsprogram for OC ) can see 3 cores but why cant the rest ?


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


hey last time i didnt get my x2 550 to a 4 core so i decided to buy a x3 720 HEKA one

so i did buy one and i switched it ...

now it is saying that i only have 2 cores :s and he is running on 2.8ghz standard
i cleared my cmos andso just didnt instal a new vista could this be it ?

and here is a link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=768106 =(=(=(

any help would be great Mobo is a Gigabyte ma 790xt-ud4p and it supports the cpu tried the f4 and f6 bios

Could anyone help ? and i noticed that ET6 from gigabyte ( a tuningsprogram for OC ) can see 3 cores but why cant the rest ?


uhmm???

I have heard of this happening, to someone with a 3core system. They got stuck in 2 cores somehow, i believe it was ACC related. Anyway it wouldnt come out of two cores and i think the only fix was to put an older cpu into the socket, booting to bios or where ever so that it shows a totally different CPU, then turn it off and put the triple core back in it. It is some kinda motherboard bios glitch.

I never had it happen to me, or anyone close. But i know that will fix it. If you got any athlons or older phenoms or something to swap out. 
Was your ACC to auto on the first boot? The unreconized CPU that it shows X4 20 or whatever is a glitch itself. If you went from a X2 phenom to the 3 core but left it on ACC i could see the bios getting confused. could you explain how this happened?


----------



## Maarten150

very strange idd :d i went from a x2 to x3 and didnt clear the cmos

so i have to put the x2 in and boot
then clear cmos and put the x3 in ?


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maarten150* 
very strange idd :d i went from a x2 to x3 and didnt clear the cmos

so i have to put the x2 in and boot
then clear cmos and put the x3 in ?

uhm make sure ACC is off, then try it. But when i heard about it, they swapped it out with an Athlon64, so if you have an older chip try it.

This was some kinda ACC bug or something, i dont know your case. But i have seen a tripple stuck in 2 cores. Try going back to the older cpu, make sure ACC is off.
post back, this shouldnt be to hard to figure out. Its for sure a bios bug, or something is broken, but i am no betting on the last option!


----------



## Maarten150

****ed still 2 cores

but the tuner from gigabyte says 3 cores and even amd overdrive says 2 :s

any more id's ? :d

and i setted the default bios settings


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


****ed still 2 cores

but the tuner from gigabyte says 3 cores and even amd overdrive says 2 :s

any more id's ? :d

and i setted the default bios settings


Take a look in Task manager. Also what OS are you using?


----------



## Maarten150

task master 2 cores and vista 64 bit ultimate dutch one


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


task master 2 cores and vista 64 bit ultimate dutch one


Happened to me with my old board, some times booted with two or three cores, the BIos would say AMD Phenom II(tm) X2 720 Ended up needing a Bois flash, try that, is it an AM2+ board?


----------



## RawZ

***2 DAYS LEFT TO ENTER BEFORE DEADLINE***



Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*

*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## Maarten150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Happened to me with my old board, some times booted with two or three cores, the BIos would say AMD Phenom II(tm) X2 720 Ended up needing a Bois flash, try that, is it an AM2+ board?


no a am3 :'( and i still cand see 3 cores :s and even turning on acc to hybrid and enabling ( i think 4 ) wont even works I can boot but then it cashes when i just see the windows vista sign

even clocking is bad 3.6 at most and its unstable my x2 550 went from 3.1 to 4.1 and stable i'm sure this is the worst thing i bought from AMD ....


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

i want in! i oc'd my 710 to 2.9 =x i'll have a validator up soon


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


no a am3 :'( and i still cand see 3 cores :s and even turning on acc to hybrid and enabling ( i think 4 ) wont even works I can boot but then it cashes when i just see the windows vista sign

even clocking is bad 3.6 at most and its unstable my x2 550 went from 3.1 to 4.1 and stable i'm sure this is the worst thing i bought from AMD ....


Either RMA the board or CPU,
but first try flashing the BIOS, with that CPU in, no overclock, reset the CMOS then reinstal


----------



## elito

this is fairly simple, happens all the time, you need a HARD cmos reset, not just..clearing, and turning it back on, youd need to hold onto the reset position for roughly 15-30seconds, POWER OFF - turn psu OFF. with any cmos reset, psu should be OFF. after doing so, load defaults, then go into bios and manually input STOCK settings; let it boot, if all goes well, go back to oc'ing NORMALLY w/o ACC


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


this is fairly simple, *happens all the time*, you need a HARD cmos reset, not just..clearing, and turning it back on, youd need to hold onto the reset position for roughly 15-30seconds, POWER OFF - turn psu OFF. with any cmos reset, psu should be OFF. after doing so, load defaults, then go into bios and manually input STOCK settings; let it boot, if all goes well, go back to oc'ing NORMALLY w/o ACC


To who?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


To who?


may happen to anyone of us with major corruption of the bios when oc'ing goes wrong..i've had it atleast 3 times..lol


----------



## changemyicon

i have a 710 this is the most i can get.. any suggestions on tweeking?

board = ga-ma790gp-ud4h
ram viper series 4gb ddr2 800
cooling = dark knight 89.4 cfm
gpu = 7800gt

i can get the acc to boot with hybrid turned on. or with auto turned on,.. not both at the same time. 
how can i unlock just the multi. 
ive also flashed bios from f3a to f3 to f5 to f6 no change

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772253


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *changemyicon*


i have a 710 this is the most i can get.. any suggestions on tweeking?

board = ga-ma790gp-ud4h
ram viper series 4gb ddr2 800
cooling = dark knight 89.4 cfm
gpu = 7800gt

i can get the acc to boot with hybrid turned on. or with auto turned on,.. not both at the same time. 
how can i unlock just the multi. 
ive also flashed bios from f3a to f3 to f5 to f6 no change

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772253


That's not a bad OC and unfortunately you can't unlock the multiplier that I know of. 272 HT frequency is about the best I can get on my Gigabyte mobo. Prime95 stable that is.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


That's not a bad OC and unfortunately you can't unlock the multiplier that I know of. 272 HT frequency is about the best I can get on my Gigabyte mobo. Prime95 stable that is.


if there is a fsb limit i haven't found it on mine lol. daily use i use a fsb of 300 and for benching i boot at 330 which is also prime stable in every os ive tried apart from 7 64 bit. which i cant really get my head around


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


if there is a fsb limit i haven't found it on mine lol. daily use i use a fsb of 300 and for benching i boot at 330 which is also prime stable in every os ive tried apart from 7 64 bit. which i cant really get my head around










Lowering the multi I could probably get a higher HT speed as well but it kinda defeats the purpose trying to get the highest OC practical. My game box is running a Sempron 140 with the 2nd core unlocked at 3.74 GHz which I consider to be pretty decent.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

What is the purpose of the hypertransport link? cause it seems that the lower it is the faster my system is, is it like RAM timings?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


What is the purpose of the hypertransport link? cause it seems that the lower it is the faster my system is, is it like RAM timings?


Well you just opened up a can of worms because that question is complicate and I'm sure I don't understand it all that thoroughly but here goes. The HT Link is the physical traces on the motherboard that connect the CPU with the Northbridge and main memory. HT frequency has a default of 200 and that's what we raise when we overclock a multiplier locked CPU. The faster you overclock the Northbridge frequency the faster the CPU communicates with main system memory. I hope someone can explain it better than that because I've read explanations about it for years and still am confused.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

this is my OC on a phenom ii 710! 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772680
board: Gigabyte 780g s2h
RAM: Corsair 4gb xms 
Cooling: Stock AMD Heatpipe Cooler
GPU: 8800gt


----------



## ocre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changemyicon* 
i have a 710 this is the most i can get.. any suggestions on tweeking?

board = ga-ma790gp-ud4h
ram viper series 4gb ddr2 800
cooling = dark knight 89.4 cfm
gpu = 7800gt

i can get the acc to boot with hybrid turned on. or with auto turned on,.. not both at the same time.
how can i unlock just the multi.
ive also flashed bios from f3a to f3 to f5 to f6 no change

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772253


That is like a 1 ghz, 1000mhz Overclock. almost 3.6ghz 3 cores all for around 100bucks, what more could you ask for?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 
this is my OC on a phenom ii 710!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772680
board: Gigabyte 780g s2h
RAM: Corsair 4gb xms
Cooling: Stock AMD Heatpipe Cooler
GPU: 8800gt

If any of you want of the spreadsheet on the front page, post your request in the format listed also on the front page


----------



## techmars

here is the 4 core version

- Clock Speed - 3921.29 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 201.09 * 19.5
- RAM Speed - 804 MHz
- Vcore - 1.52V
- HT Link - 2010.92 MHz
- NB Speed 2600 MHz
- Motherboard - TA785GE 128M
- Chipset - 785GX/SB750
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Mini Ninja
- Number of Core's - 4
- Cpuz Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772916


----------



## techmars

here is the 3 core version

- Clock Speed - 3921.44 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 201.1 * 19.5
- RAM Speed - 804 MHz
- Vcore - 1.488V
- HT Link - 2011 MHz
- NB Speed 2600 MHz
- Motherboard - TA785GE 128M
- Chipset - 785GX/SB750
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Mini Ninja
- Number of Core's - 3
- Cpuz Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772850


----------



## GameBoy

- Clock Speed: 3523 Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200x17.5
- RAM Speed: 402 Mhz
- Vcore: 1.392 (1.400v BIOS)
- HT Link: 2000
- NB Speed: 2000
- Motherboard: GA-MA770-UD3 (Rev 2.0)
- Chipset: 770/SB710
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek s1283
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=773505

Haven't tried going higher, nor have I tried unlocking to a quad, sort of scared to fry my Motherboard, it has no VRM cooling


----------



## Bima Sylirian

I just wanna update mine.
After trying to get my CPU stable at higher clock speed... In the end I just kill my motherboard... She is dead...
RMA and get a new one. Tried many settings to get my CPU stable and get this annoying result...

- Clock Speed : 3507.29 MHz
- Bus xMulti : 200.42 * 17.5
- RAM Speed : 534.4 MHz (1068.8MHz)
- Vcore : 1.36v
- HT Link : 2004.16 MHz
- NB Speed : 2004.16 MHz
- Motherboard : Biostar TA790GX 128M
- Chipset : 790GX / SB750
- CPU Cooling : OCZ Vendetta 2
- Number of Cores : 3
- CPU-Z Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=773462

I dunno what's wrong with my CPU. The temp is getting hotter than usual and it's not even possible to boot into windows with 3.7GHz. 3.6GHz just able to finish the startup programs and immediately BSOD. It doesn't matter what the voltage is.
I was able to game without crashing at 3780MHz back then when I was still using Windows XP Professional 32 bit although I've never done any stability testing back then.


----------



## dm22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techmars* 
here is the 4 core version

- Clock Speed - 3921.29 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 201.09 * 19.5
- RAM Speed - 804 MHz
- Vcore - 1.52V
- HT Link - 2010.92 MHz
- NB Speed 2600 MHz
- Motherboard - TA785GE 128M
- Chipset - 785GX/SB750
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Mini Ninja
- Number of Core's - 4
- Cpuz Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772916


what's the temp on that thing? and is it stable too? 1.52 seems high on a mini ninja


----------



## techmars

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dm22*


what's the temp on that thing? and is it stable too? 1.52 seems high on a mini ninja


the cpu temp is around 38-40 degree C idle
1.52V is needed to push this thing from 2.8G to 3.9+G X4 stable
the X3 version will do at 1.488V and default is 1.25V
mini ninja is hell a nice petite fan/heatsink


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *techmars*


the cpu temp is around 38-40 degree C idle
1.52V is needed to push this thing from 2.8G to 3.9+G X4 stable
the X3 version will do at 1.488V and default is 1.25V
mini ninja is hell a nice petite fan/heatsink


Isn't the default Vcore for 720 1.3250 V ?


----------



## MiataMike

What is the highest OC's someone's managed on stock cooling? I saw one user on the chart with a 3.6. Is 3.7+ feasible?


----------



## AXE09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiataMike* 
What is the highest OC's someone's managed on stock cooling? I saw one user on the chart with a 3.6. Is 3.7+ feasible?

on a avg. many people can overclock there amd phenom II 720 BE (stock cooling) - upto 3.4 to 3.5 but these varies with the room temperature









hence , if your room temperature is low ... then you have more room for overclocking your stock cooling 720









but do remmember that staying always below 60s..


----------



## techmars

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian* 
Isn't the default Vcore for 720 1.3250 V ?

the AMD spec "Nominal Voltage: .0875-1.425 Volts "
the chip under test has a default of 1.25V in bios reading
the VID inside the chip determines the default voltage
the VID is set by the chip manufacturer and is the voltage required for the chip at stock speeds
It varies from chip to chip and one could have a lower/higher VID than another


----------



## dm22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techmars* 
the AMD spec "Nominal Voltage: .0875-1.425 Volts "
the chip under test has a default of 1.25V in bios reading
the VID inside the chip determines the default voltage
the VID is set by the chip manufacturer and is the voltage required for the chip at stock speeds
It varies from chip to chip and one could have a lower/higher VID than another

ya, uve got a really nice one there,









mine defaults to 1.3









i've seen some with 1.325 as well...


----------



## AXE09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dm22* 
ya, uve got a really nice one there,









mine defaults to 1.3









i've seen some with 1.325 as well...

Mine at 1.295


----------



## AXE09

its my rig.. dragon platform ...
wana show you people









http://img7.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img2217or.jpg


----------



## ocre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AXE09*


its my rig.. dragon platform ...
wana show you people









http://img7.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img2217or.jpg


she's perday, lol

Whats der GPU plans?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian*


I just wanna update mine.
After trying to get my CPU stable at higher clock speed... In the end I just kill my motherboard... She is dead... 
RMA and get a new one. Tried many settings to get my CPU stable and get this annoying result...

- Clock Speed : 3507.29 MHz
- Bus xMulti : 200.42 * 17.5
- RAM Speed : 534.4 MHz (1068.8MHz)
- Vcore : 1.36v
- HT Link : 2004.16 MHz
- NB Speed : 2004.16 MHz
- Motherboard : Biostar TA790GX 128M
- Chipset : 790GX / SB750
- CPU Cooling : OCZ Vendetta 2
- Number of Cores : 3
- CPU-Z Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=773462

I dunno what's wrong with my CPU. The temp is getting hotter than usual and it's not even possible to boot into windows with 3.7GHz. 3.6GHz just able to finish the startup programs and immediately BSOD. It doesn't matter what the voltage is.
I was able to game without crashing at 3780MHz back then when I was still using Windows XP Professional 32 bit although I've never done any stability testing back then.


is it me or does this club have an awful high motherboard fail rate, lol!!!
Like common guyz, i know the phenom2s are all brand new learning experience but geeez























I guess these amd motherboards just arent as tough.... i dont remember seeing this many core2 motherboards go out, maybe its just our high number of members?????

Then again maybe i just wasnt paying attention, who knows.

If no one else updates i will tomarrow....goin to bed


----------



## AXE09

she's perday, lol

Whats der GPU plans?

hey.. didnt understand ur post


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AXE09*


she's perday, lol

Whats der GPU plans?

hey.. didnt understand ur post










Translated:

She's pretty, lol

Any plans on getting a graphics card?

/end translation

Not to put a downer on any thing but you need *all* of these things to have a dragon platform:

AMD Phenom II processor
AMD 790GX based motherboard
ATI HD Radeon 4800 series graphics card.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Translated:

She's pretty, lol

Any plans on getting a graphics card?

/end translation

Not to put a downer on any thing but you need *all* of these things to have a dragon platform:

AMD Phenom II processor
AMD 790GX based motherboard
ATI HD Radeon 4800 series graphics card.


Actually its any AMD 790 Based Chipset


----------



## AXE09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AXE09* 
she's perday, lol

Whats der GPU plans?

hey.. didnt understand ur post









thank u ... anyhow .. i didnt understand ur sentence... thanks to wills









and yep.. i don hav plans for graphics card cuz my HD 3300 is doin the job ..
i am not a gamer but an amd overclocker









going to hit 4.0ghz soon...


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AXE09* 
thank u ... anyhow .. i didnt understand ur sentence... thanks to wills









and yep.. i don hav plans for graphics card cuz my HD 3300 is doin the job ..
i am not a gamer but an amd overclocker









going to hit 4.0ghz soon...

Have you given a go at Unlocking yet?


----------



## AXE09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Have you given a go at Unlocking yet?

ya ... tats the first thg i did whn i got my mobo and procy









but luck isnt my side







... with the

old bios- no post
new bios- post , but only 3 cores with ACC









i lost hope with my unlocking tricks









if u hav any advice ... its always welcumd









what abt u?


----------



## LethalRise750

Yeah mine unlocks and does 3.9 @ 1.5v stable


----------



## AXE09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Yeah mine unlocks and does 3.9 @ 1.5v stable


lucky u..


----------



## el gappo

lol you think your VID is good? try 1.175


----------



## phaseshift

I can now post on this thread haha, unlocked 4th core and oc'd my baby what do you guys think?










3.6ghz 200x18 at 1.488v core temps are between 46-48C


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


I can now post on this thread haha, unlocked 4th core and oc'd my baby what do you guys think?










3.6ghz 200x18 at 1.488v core temps are between 46-48C


how come u have core temps displayed with 4th core unlocked? i thought it does not work when unlocked, displaying 0Â° C, like mine does.


----------



## el gappo

temps where?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


how come u have core temps displayed with 4th core unlocked? i thought it does not work when unlocked, displaying 0Â° C, like mine does.


you are right they don't display. But before I unlocked the 4th core, I monitored tmpin0/1/2 and looked at my core temp. The tmpin0/1/2 temps are 8-10C's higher than my core temp so I took a rough estimate from it.


----------



## phaseshift

btw for unlocked 720s the recommended temp values should be under 60C in 100% load right? If I understand correctly, the 60C is the core temp value right?


----------



## el gappo

correct but if you have a heavy overclock i doubt you will get close to 60C whilst stable


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


correct but if you have a heavy overclock i doubt you will get close to 60C whilst stable



well I have the 4th core enabled. So i can't see core temp, but I can see cpu temps with HWmonitor. tmpin0/1/2 are 45/60/52 and by monitoring these earlier before I unlocked the core temp is 10C lower than the cpu temps. Is it safe to say that in 4th core mode that my core temps are 8-10C lower than my cpu temps at 100% load?


----------



## techmars

core temp is the temperature reading directly from the on-die thermal diode of cpu
don't know what cpu and core temp diff, usually they meant to measure the same thing


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *techmars*


it does work even with 4th core unlocked
the AMD HW monitor can show the average core temp


really? can you provide me a download link to it?


----------



## techmars

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


really? can you provide me a download link to it?


my bad
the HW monitor program is made by Biostar not AMD
it only works on Biostar mb


----------



## dm22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


you are right they don't display. But before I unlocked the 4th core, I monitored tmpin0/1/2 and looked at my core temp. The tmpin0/1/2 temps are 8-10C's higher than my core temp so I took a rough estimate from it.


make sure it's 10 C difference while ON LOAD....

my core temp is 11 C lower than CPU temp IDLE
and core temp is only 4 C lower than CPU 100% loaded.

i think the amd recommendation for quad cores are 62 C....

for me i wouldn't let TMPIN0 get anywhere near 60


----------



## Fear of Oneself

2 questions: is it possible to unlock with a nVidia chipset, i have this setting under CPU configuration that says nVidia Core Calibration, and when i set it to all it posts as Phenom II(tm) X4 20 but task manager and CPUz still show 3 cores, what's the deal eh?

2: what is the best speed for teh HT link, had it set at 2200 but lowered it to 1800 and its WAY faster, not sluggish response times and waiting at the desktop to open a window, it's like poof poof poof. So HT is better lower?


----------



## LethalRise750

I have my HT at 200mhz lmao


----------



## darklink

If the thread is still taking new members here's my info:

-Clock Speed: 3.516GHz
-Bus x Multi: 200.9x17.5
-RAM Speed: 1333MHz
-Vcore: 1.44v
-HT Link: 2009MHz
-NB Speed: 2612MHz
-Motherboard: GA-MA790XT-UD4P
-Chipset: 790X
-CPU Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2
-Number of Cores: 3
-CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=756251


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
2 questions: *is it possible to unlock with a nVidia chipset, i have this setting under CPU configuration that says nVidia Core Calibration, and when i set it to all it posts as Phenom II(tm) X4 20 but task manager and CPUz still show 3 cores, what's the deal eh?*

2: what is the best speed for teh HT link, had it set at 2200 but lowered it to 1800 and its WAY faster, not sluggish response times and waiting at the desktop to open a window, it's like poof poof poof. So HT is better lower?

I set it to auto once more again, i get this: 3 cores in task manager and 3 cores on CPUz







, reboot into ubuntu and open up system manager and it shows 4 cores







, opened a few programs and load was successfully distributed among all 4 cores







, so does this call for a vista reinstall?


----------



## LethalRise750

Try going to Device Manager, right click Uninstall on all the Processors and then reboot


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Try going to Device Manager, right click Uninstall on all the Processors and then reboot


I'm gonna have to try this because the same thing happens to me when I try to unlock all 4 cores. The CPU shows as a X4 20 but only 3 cores reported in CPU-Z.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Try going to Device Manager, right click Uninstall on all the Processors and then reboot


same deal

EDIT: my headphones are giving me all kinds of interpherence, clicking whenever a tone is played, it didn't do that before i switched the setting, maybe it is a defecive core i guess


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
same deal

EDIT: my headphones are giving me all kinds of interpherence, clicking whenever a tone is played, it didn't do that before i switched the setting, maybe it is a defecive core i guess









Is Spread Spectrum enabled?


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Is Spread Spectrum enabled?


Should it be enabled? I am having the same issue. I uninstalled cpus in device manager and rebooted. 4 phenom II x4 20's now show but still only 3 cores in task manager


----------



## LethalRise750

Usually no it shouldn't be.


----------



## shiky

so i've got the 720be running with all 4 cores active, at 3.675GHz (210x17.5) @1.472V, but if i try to run prime 95 it crashes instantly. what gives?


----------



## phaseshift

not stable. try upping your voltage and if that doesnt work go down a tad on your ram


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shiky*


so i've got the 720be running with all 4 cores active, at 3.675GHz (210x17.5) @1.472V, but if i try to run prime 95 it crashes instantly. what gives?



What does it do to show its not stable? BSOD? Reboot? Screen go Black?


----------



## shiky

The second I'd start prime 95 it'd blackscreen the reboot. I dropped the freq a bit last night and it seemed stable. Ran prime95 at 230ish and haven't checked it yet.

okay checked it. 2 cores ran 7 hours and 9 minutes, no errors (i stopped it), core 3 failed immediately, and core 4 ran for 1 hour 57 minutes before a hardware failure. This was at 3517.3MHz (201x17.5) @ 1.424v


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiky* 
The second I'd start prime 95 it'd blackscreen the reboot. I dropped the freq a bit last night and it seemed stable. Ran prime95 at 230ish and haven't checked it yet.

okay checked it. 2 cores ran 7 hours and 9 minutes, no errors (i stopped it), core 3 failed immediately, and core 4 ran for 1 hour 57 minutes before a hardware failure. This was at 3517.3MHz (201x17.5) @ 1.424v

try 1.45v now...


----------



## shiky

Trying to get prime95 to run at 3600 now (18x200) @ 1.488V. Should I be changing the nb freq or voltage?

Ran for about 15 mins the crash to reboot. Bumped it up to 1.52V. Not really comfortable with that though.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Is Spread Spectrum enabled?


nope, should it be?

And here is what im at so far: If the OP could plz update from my last post that would be lovely. I originaly had 3 threads running for a while (time i left for school, 8 till i came home 3:30) but i exited one before i thought of a screen shot for the update







:

CPU: 203x18 = 3.655 GHz
RAM: 1080 5-5-5-15
NB: 2031mhz (1.26v)
HT: 1625mhz
CPU voltage: 1.56 (bios) 1.556 (windows) 1.52 (load)








ASUS M4N82 Deluxe
OCZ Vendetta
Phenom X3 720
Chipset: 980a


----------



## AaronCooper

Hey all, I'm buying el gappo's infamous 700e chip







I'll be running on water 24/7 so watch out for my benchies!

Should be a week or 2 before it's all in place though.


----------



## shiky

okay so i've got it stable at 3.5GHz (200x17.5), @ 1.472V. ran prime95 for 2.5 hours with no hitches.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I have good new and bad news, i unlocked my 720 successfully! I got it to boot on another harddrive that had vista, and CPUz as well as taskmnger showed 4! i opened up prime95 and instant crash, darn, lowered everything to stock, tried again, same deal.
Booted into my original vista drive and still 4 cores! opened up 4 mentests and with in 10 seconds a crash. so i played at 2.8 with the voltage @ 1.5, surely this will work, no dice. Well at least i tried eh, got windows to see 4 physical cores, but i guess i wasn't one of the lucky ones that lucked out. but at 3.656 the only real thing i would need the fourth core would be for folding or somthing. Well at least i know it can be done, but unfortunatly, can't sustain it


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
I have good new and bad news, i unlocked my 720 successfully! I got it to boot on another harddrive that had vista, and CPUz as well as taskmnger showed 4! i opened up prime95 and instant crash, darn, lowered everything to stock, tried again, same deal.
Booted into my original vista drive and still 4 cores! opened up 4 mentests and with in 10 seconds a crash. so i played at 2.8 with the voltage @ 1.5, surely this will work, no dice. Well at least i tried eh, got windows to see 4 physical cores, but i guess i wasn't one of the lucky ones that lucked out. but at 3.656 the only real thing i would need the fourth core would be for folding or somthing. Well at least i know it can be done, but unfortunatly, can't sustain it

=(


----------



## elito

ok..too many hours w/o a new post..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AaronCooper* 
Hey all, I'm buying el gappo's infamous 700e chip







I'll be running on water 24/7 so watch out for my benchies!

Should be a week or 2 before it's all in place though.

that is like a platnum chip, how much are you buying it for?

The ~4030mmhz post with a stock opteron cooler, im calling shanogans on that one, or BS! as i would say in RL


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
that is like a platnum chip, how much are you buying it for?

The ~4030mmhz post with a stock opteron cooler, im calling shanogans on that one, or BS! as i would say in RL

Â£70 inc P&P, he done me a real nice deal. Great guy


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AaronCooper* 
Â£70 inc P&P, he done me a real nice deal. Great guy









OH sweet, so like ~180 CAD not bad especially that monster.

ANd did you name your company yet? I was thinking







CryFire







, mixture of Crysis and Crossfire, only thing i could come up with


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
OH sweet, so like ~180 CAD not bad especially that monster.

ANd did you name your company yet? I was thinking







CryFire







, mixture of Crysis and Crossfire, only thing i could come up with









Nah still not named it, just been creating the website without a logo









Yeah it's a good price, well for the UK anyway. Hoping to get 4Ghz stable but i'm not laying my hopes down on it. I noticed the OP didn't put gappo's overclock on the chart? Hope he won't have a problem with me..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AaronCooper* 
Nah still not named it, just been creating the website without a logo









Yeah it's a good price, well for the UK anyway. Hoping to get 4Ghz stable but i'm not laying my hopes down on it. I noticed the OP didn't put gappo's overclock on the chart? Hope he won't have a problem with me..

That is one amazing chip that's for sure, does it unlock by any chance? Cause a quad at 4 is .... actually even a triple at 4Ghz is extremely fast, brings it to a HNL (hole nother level)


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Here's a new one for you! Just got this setup and am still tweaking to find optimal settings so this will get better!

With 3 Cores:
- Clock Speed - 3400Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x17
- RAM Speed - 1333Mhz
- Vcore - 1.35
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Asus M4A79XTD EVO
- Chipset - AMD 790X
- CPU Cooling - Cooler Master V8
- Temps - Idle=33c Load=40c

With 4th core unlocked (stepping 0904 DPMW)
- Clock Speed - 3200Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x16
- RAM Speed - 1333Mhz
- Vcore - 1.4
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Asus M4A79XTD EVO
- Chipset - AMD 790X
- CPU Cooling - Cooler Master V8
- Temps - Idle=33c Load=45c

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## H-man

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784287
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!
-Chip: AMD Phenom II 710 x3
-CPU clock 3471.06 MHz
-vCore:1.325
-NB VID:1.2
-NB Voltage:1.1
-SB Voltage:1.2
-Reference clock/"FSB":267
-Multi:13
-RAM Speed:534
-RAM Timings:5-5-15-25
-RAM voltage:2.0
- AM2+


----------



## GameBoy

Just a quick question, I set 1.425v for 3.6ghz in the BIOS, but when in Windows the voltage fluctuates between 1.408v and 1.424v, but under 100% load it sticks at 1.408v although its set to 1.425v in the BIOS, why is this?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*


Just a quick question, I set 1.425v for 3.6ghz in the BIOS, but when in Windows the voltage fluctuates between 1.408v and 1.424v, but under 100% load it sticks at 1.408v although its set to 1.425v in the BIOS, why is this?



VDroop


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GameBoy* 
Just a quick question, I set 1.425v for 3.6ghz in the BIOS, but when in Windows the voltage fluctuates between 1.408v and 1.424v, but under 100% load it sticks at 1.408v although its set to 1.425v in the BIOS, why is this?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
VDroop

Yup, every motherboard has something called Vdrop/Vdroop, basically it means that you won't be getting the exact voltage that you set in the BIOS, it will hover a bit lower than what you set it at and under load it will droop. Your board is very good in Vdrop compared to mine, im at 1.5375v for 3.55 in the BIOS, but idle it hovers between 1.504-1.52 and under load it will droop down to 1.488v
Vdrop varies from board to board, i didn't see your sig rig but im assuming a gigabyte motherboard?


----------



## GameBoy

Yup, I have a Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, I was getting scared that it could be the MOSFETs being overworked or something like that...

Anyway, thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## phaseshift

okay guys I would like to know the ghz threshold to where you notice a difference in highger ghz and lower....I'm not sure if I am making sense...lets say is there a difference between 3.6mhz - 3.8mhz?


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
okay guys I would like to know the ghz threshold to where you notice a difference in highger ghz and lower....I'm not sure if I am making sense...lets say is there a difference between 3.6mhz - 3.8mhz?

Yes there will be a difference in 3.6GHz to 3.8GHz, will you notice it? That all depends really, you don't have a CPU bottleneck so in gaming you may see a few extra frames so it's not a huge boost but in some games those few extra FPS can help a lot.

In my opinion, if you're able to hit 3.8GHz stable with good temp's, then i don't see why not.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AaronCooper* 
Yes there will be a difference in 3.6GHz to 3.8GHz, will you notice it? That all depends really, you don't have a CPU bottleneck so in gaming you may see a few extra frames so it's not a huge boost but in some games those few extra FPS can help a lot.

In my opinion, if you're able to hit 3.8GHz stable with good temp's, then i don't see why not.









I can hit 3.8ghz at 1.55v but my temps get to 55+ I'm not comfortable with that they almost reached 60...so I'm gonna stay with 3.6 ghz at 1.42v

is there a difference in 3.6ghz to 3.7?


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
I can hit 3.8ghz at 1.55v but my temps get to 55+ I'm not comfortable with that they almost reached 60...so I'm gonna stay with 3.6 ghz at 1.42v

is there a difference in 3.6ghz to 3.7?

Well yes but it really will be minimum performance increase except for benchmark tests. Real world performance will seem also the same.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
okay guys I would like to know the ghz threshold to where you notice a difference in highger ghz and lower....I'm not sure if I am making sense...lets say is there a difference between 3.6mhz - 3.8mhz?

Won"t see much difference between 3.6 and 3.8 but you'll really notice the difference between 2.8 and 3.8. I'm a big believer in performance per watt. I try to unlock cores and overclock Prime95 stable as far as possible at default or a little above voltage. After that what's the point in wasting the energy for very little improvement. Unless you're benchmarking of course and then you want the highest possible score.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Won"t see much difference between 3.6 and 3.8 but you'll really notice the difference between 2.8 and 3.8. I'm a big believer in performance per watt. I try to unlock cores and overclock Prime95 stable as far as possible at default or a little above voltage. After that what's the point in wasting the energy for very little improvement. Unless you're benchmarking of course and then you want the highest possible score.



that does make sense, 1.42 for me right now and im stable at 3.6 ghz, i ahvent unlcoked my core yet though you think i should?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


that does make sense, 1.42 for me right now and im stable at 3.6 ghz, i ahvent unlcoked my core yet though you think i should?


I'd give it a try. If it doesn't unlock you're not out anything.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
that does make sense, 1.42 for me right now and im stable at 3.6 ghz, i ahvent unlcoked my core yet though you think i should?

The more cores the better. Story after story about modern software not being multithreaded but in my view more cores mean Windows can use them for background processes and Win7 is the most multiprocessor aware OS yet. My box with 4 cores multitasks better and just seems smoother than my dual core and single core PC's. Not that it matters much because one is just backup and the other is a media server. My 4th box is also dual core but again it just does games and doesn't need more.


----------



## phaseshift

what are your temps full load? with 3.9 and 1.5v


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
The more cores the better. Story after story about modern software not being multithreaded but in my view more cores mean Windows can use them for background processes and Win7 is the most multiprocessor aware OS yet. My box with 4 cores multitasks better and just seems smoother than my dual core and single core PC's. Not that it matters much because one is just backup and the other is a media server. My 4th box is also dual core but again it just does games and doesn't need more.


are you overclocked? what are your stats


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
are you overclocked? what are your stats

My main work horse is just running a 720 with the 4th core unlocked at 3.0 GHz which is barely overclocked. One of the sticks of Corsair 1066 RAM I had went bad and I RMA'd them both. I'm currently running XP with 1 Gig 800 RAM waiting for my replacement. Not really interested in high speed with this box. My game box has a Phenom II X2 545 that I had hoped would unlock but Meh, it wouldn't. Still a bargain at $69 free shipping from Ebay. But that CPU is a good OC'er and it is running 3.750 GHz one bump up from stock voltage. No doubt it has a lot more in it but I've not had it very long and don't know what it will do yet.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Hey quick question: the voltage posts in this thread, are they load volts or BIOS settings?
and if i have it set at 1.56v in the bios but it doesn't read more than 1.55 in windows am i killing the chip?
And my BIOS will turn the voltage value red at 1.6v, i read on maximum PC that the motherboard senses the CPU and will post safe values. So they said anything under this "red" zone is safe. But will my chip still last?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Hey quick question: the voltage posts in this thread, are they load volts or BIOS settings?
and if i have it set at 1.56v in the bios but it doesn't read more than 1.55 in windows am i killing the chip?
And my BIOS will turn the voltage value red at 1.6v, i read on maximum PC that the motherboard senses the CPU and will post safe values. So they said anything under this "red" zone is safe. But will my chip still last?


BIOS settings and nobody can predict anything with absolute certainty but AMD supports their CPU's up to 1.55v so I'm pretty sure you're alright if you keep it there or below. That's another reason I like AMD, fry Intel and you're out some serious coin. Fry AMD and just go buy another one.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
BIOS settings and nobody can predict anything with absolute certainty but AMD supports their CPU's up to 1.55v so I'm pretty sure you're alright if you keep it there or below. That's another reason I like AMD, fry Intel and you're out some serious coin. Fry AMD and just go buy another one.










how hard do you have to push it to fry an AMD? can it be done in one overclock? and is there a program you can use to check the status of your cpu if it has anything wrong with it?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


how hard do you have to push it to fry an AMD? can it be done in one overclock? and is there a program you can use to check the status of your cpu if it has anything wrong with it?


Alot. I've had mine up to 1.7v and many others have pushed them further.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


how hard do you have to push it to fry an AMD? can it be done in one overclock? and is there a program you can use to check the status of your cpu if it has anything wrong with it?


I've been building since 1992 and I can tell you that it's far too complicated for anybody to master because it evolves so rapidly. Ok, too complicated for me anyway. My first box was an IBM PS/2 486 running at the blistering speed of 25 MHz with 128 KB's RAM and a Maxtor 128 MB hardrive with Windows 3.1 and DOS 5.

Presently, I have some Corsair RAM on RMA at the moment because one stick went bad. I've had hardrives go bad, CD-ROM's go bad, video cards go bad, motherboards go bad but I have never in my life seen a CPU go bad and that's the truth. A CPU is the least likely piece of hardware to go bad in my opinion and what does that say about Intel and AMD's quality control? Awesome?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


how hard do you have to push it to fry an AMD? can it be done in one overclock? and is there a program you can use to check the status of your cpu if it has anything wrong with it?


That ^^^

and

I've had mine up at 1.7v, fine. I would'nt use it like that 24/7 but anything (with the correct cooling) under 1.55v - 1.6v is safe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


BIOS settings and nobody can predict anything with absolute certainty but AMD supports their CPU's up to 1.55v so I'm pretty sure you're alright if you keep it there or below. That's another reason I like AMD, fry Intel and you're out some serious coin. Fry AMD and just go buy another one.











Or just RMA the chip.









BTW, 666 post.


----------



## phaseshift

but doesnt amd say not to go over 1.47 on the x3 730 chips?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


but doesnt amd say not to go over 1.47 on the x3 730 chips?


1.425v to be exact. If you were selling products in the millions wouldn't you tell the consumer something lower to keep safe?

Its perfectly fine runnng then over that voltage, with the correct cooling.


----------



## phaseshift

wat would be considered the correct cooling? would mine be in that category? I ask this because I hit 3.8 earlier at 1.52v but it was not as stable and I wanted to push it but saw my temps at 58C core on OCCT Linpack


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


wat would be considered the correct cooling? would mine be in that category? I ask this because I hit 3.8 earlier at 1.52v but it was not as stable and I wanted to push it but saw my temps at 58C core on OCCT Linpack


I've had mine up to 64C before and I've got no issues now







Dude, quit worrying please. You're fine with your temps and your voltages. It takes ALOT and I mean ALOT to kill a CPU. It would become unstable before you killed it.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


wat would be considered the correct cooling? *would mine be in that category? *I ask this because I hit 3.8 earlier at 1.52v but it was not as stable and I wanted to push it but saw my temps at *58C* core on OCCT Linpack


Nope, that's very hot, surprising you remained stable actually, but 62C is the max safe temps i've heard, what heatsink you using?

EDIT: i've hit 75C, then i shut off the computer, and im still here so... (stock cooling 1.55v 3.6) this was like 6 seconds into IBT


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Nope, that's very hot, surprising you remained stable actually, but 62C is the max safe temps i've heard, what heatsink you using?



I'm using the Dark Knight from Xigmatek, should I bring down my ram? its at 1600mhz right now its stable at 3.6 very stable with 9-9-9-24


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


I'm using the Dark Knight from Xigmatek, should I bring down my ram? its at 1600mhz right now its stable at 3.6 very stable with 9-9-9-24


Do whatever you want, depends on what your doing, gaming i say a tad lower CPU frequency and faster ram, encoding/processing, drop the ram a lil and bump the CPU, it's relative to usage. I don't push passed 3.55 cause i only have 9800gt's and i don't really game that much.
where as you may be into Quake or Unreal tournament, so i would say bump the CPU, but 100mhz here and there won't make a difference, MAYBE 5 FPS if you were bottlenecking


----------



## Fear of Oneself

What is CPU VDDA voltage?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
What is CPU VDDA voltage?


Quote:

Originally Posted by Vegeta Rage View Post

VDDNB: makes volt flow to NB more stable. gentle with this one.
VDDA : makes volt flow to cpu more stable. 2.89 or 3.02 for overcloking is good.
BR voltage: is your chipset voltage. Carefull with this.
It bassically helps with vDroop and works when left to auto.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


It bassically helps with vDroop and works when left to auto.


Cause no matter what setting, 2.5-2.8 or auto, with my voltage set at 1.5375 in the BIOS it will still drop to 1.488 under load, is this okay/normal?


----------



## Frankzro

I have provided a link to what I have done as far as OC'ing goes.

So.. THis is my Board type GA-MA790X-UD4P. ( Current OS WIN 7 64-bit RC1)

I need help guys because I seem to have it a wall when it comes to trying to OC.

Currently my CPU is OCed to 3.3GHz stable, with AUTO Voltage So my CPU core voltage Hovers around 1.328V and NB and others are @ AUTO with the DRAM underclocked to 400Mhz instead of 800Mhz.

What I have done...

YES I can unlock the 4th core BUT can not boot into windows at all (this also occurs at stock speeds i.e 2.8ghz)

I even tried to boot into windows with an OC of 3.6/ 3.7 and I can not boot into windows... lame.

I even played with the NB(Adjusting speed fomr 2000Mhz to 2200Mhz) speeds and FSB speeds but I am not all sure what I am even doing at all cause I am new to over clocking (yay!).

I've even tried AMD over drive and I can fool around with 3.5 Ghz for about 10-15 mins then I get a crash... Heck I have even successfully booted with 3.4 Ghz but still not a stable system and will crash with in 30mins- 1hr or so.

YES , I have reasonable cooling and a fan blowing in cold air from the outside in to my room with a ceiling fan, CPU Cooler is Zalman 9500 which is good enough, I suppose and case is Thermal Take black Armor with 250Cm Fan on the side and like 4 other fans on the case.

My question:

What am I doing wrong and can you please help me?

Is it the OS?? ( Even after going back to my standard little 3.3GHz OC I sometimes get a BSOD and need to restart the computer a few times just to boot into windows.)

How do I set up my system with the right voltages or even get my 4 cores stable?

Do you guys understand?


----------



## Unknownm

- Clock Speed - 3440Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 215 x 16
- RAM Speed - 860Mhz
- Vcore - 1.328v
- NB 2150MHz
- HT Link - 2150MHz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Stock (no heatpipes)

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=790569










*Right and if anyone recommends me to Unlock my 4th core watch this youtube first*

  
 YouTube - AMD Phenom II X3 720BE Fail Unlocking


----------



## GameBoy

All you need to do is reset your CMOS if it doesn't POST...


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Cause no matter what setting, 2.5-2.8 or auto, with my voltage set at 1.5375 in the BIOS it will still drop to 1.488 under load, is this okay/normal?

Its not normal for most boards but all 5 of the Asus boards i had bassically the same Vdroop as you are getting.

Not sure if there is much point but it might be worth having a look around to see if there is a volt mod around for your board.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankzro*


I have provided a link to what I have done as far as OC'ing goes.

So.. THis is my Board type GA-MA790X-UD4P. ( Current OS WIN 7 64-bit RC1)

I need help guys because I seem to have it a wall when it comes to trying to OC.

Currently my CPU is OCed to 3.3GHz stable, with AUTO Voltage So my CPU core voltage Hovers around 1.328V and NB and others are @ AUTO with the DRAM underclocked to 400Mhz instead of 800Mhz.

What I have done...

YES I can unlock the 4th core BUT can not boot into windows at all (this also occurs at stock speeds i.e 2.8ghz)

I even tried to boot into windows with an OC of 3.6/ 3.7 and I can not boot into windows... lame.

I even played with the NB(Adjusting speed fomr 2000Mhz to 2200Mhz) speeds and FSB speeds but I am not all sure what I am even doing at all cause I am new to over clocking (yay!).

I've even tried AMD over drive and I can fool around with 3.5 Ghz for about 10-15 mins then I get a crash... Heck I have even successfully booted with 3.4 Ghz but still not a stable system and will crash with in 30mins- 1hr or so.

YES , I have reasonable cooling and a fan blowing in cold air from the outside in to my room with a ceiling fan, CPU Cooler is Zalman 9500 which is good enough, I suppose and case is Thermal Take black Armor with 250Cm Fan on the side and like 4 other fans on the case.

My question:

What am I doing wrong and can you please help me?

Is it the OS?? ( Even after going back to my standard little 3.3GHz OC I sometimes get a BSOD and need to restart the computer a few times just to boot into windows.)

How do I set up my system with the right voltages or even get my 4 cores stable?

Do you guys understand?










I think you OS is probley abit corrupt, if you can easily reinstall it, do.

Your OS being corrupt wont hold you back in overclocking or unlocking.

I take it your just leaving your voltage to auto. Auto will bassically only do stock speeds so your going to need to start doing it yourself.

If you open overdrive and set the voltage with "CPU VID" underneath to 1.5v, then try setting 3.5GHz and see what that does. If it carries on running, which it should, go to the "Stability Test" tab, hit select all then start.

If that runs for like half an hour lower you "CPU VID" to one or two notches down the see if it will still go for half an hour, then lower and run and so on.

Also i dont know if you are using your Zalman with a fan controller or fan mate but if you are remember to turn the fan speed up.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
I think you OS is probley abit corrupt, if you can easily reinstall it, do.

Your OS being corrupt wont hold you back in overclocking or unlocking.

I take it your just leaving your voltage to auto. Auto will bassically only do stock speeds so your going to need to start doing it yourself.

If you open overdrive and set the voltage with "CPU VID" underneath to 1.5v, then try setting 3.5GHz and see what that does. If it carries on running, which it should, go to the "Stability Test" tab, hit select all then start.

If that runs for like half an hour lower you "CPU VID" to one or two notches down the see if it will still go for half an hour, then lower and run and so on.

Also i dont know if you are using your Zalman with a fan controller or fan mate but if you are remember to turn the fan speed up.

Most of the time, if my "OS" lets me get in... I will usually set the Voltage myself, usually if I make a tiny change to either the CPU voltage or Ram Voltage... usual for my sticks its like 2.2v if I set ... anyways I get a BSOD sometimes. But only when trying to boot to windows. Lame....

Yes, my Fan is cranked up to the max ( hope thats not a bad thing) cause I have the fan controller









As far as my NB voltage is concerned... I do not know where to start as far as voltage goes for OCing.

I do know about the CPU voltage though, and the range I like it to be is around 1.40-1.50 ( if lower then I will try)

As for the CPU-VID, im going to try that out. Then post updates later on with some screen shots to show the progress.

- I still need a lot of help though.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankzro* 
Most of the time, if my "OS" lets me get in... I will usually set the Voltage myself, usually if I make a tiny change to either the CPU voltage or Ram Voltage... usual for my sticks its like 2.2v if I set ... anyways I get a BSOD sometimes. But only when trying to boot to windows. Lame....

Yes, my Fan is cranked up to the max ( hope thats not a bad thing) cause I have the fan controller









As far as my NB voltage is concerned... I do not know where to start as far as voltage goes for OCing.

I do know about the CPU voltage though, and the range I like it to be is around 1.40-1.50 ( if lower then I will try)

As for the CPU-VID, im going to try that out. Then post updates later on with some screen shots to show the progress.

- I still need a lot of help though.









Ok, thats good.

Your CPU-NB, if you think of it like a second CPU inside you CPU, when you overclock and overvolt, you add lots of extra heat to your CPU. Stock voltage is 1.2v, i would run it at 2600MHz if you can and see, once you have sorted your CPU overclock, what kind of voltage you are going need.


----------



## elito

question to Wills - how you - master wills thou OC? and what is "OC"? i'd like to learn how to "OC" if you may. =] thanks.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

OMG Unknown, is that a CRT? hahaha awesome.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Ok, thats good.

Your CPU-NB, if you think of it like a second CPU inside you CPU, when you overclock and overvolt, you add lots of extra heat to your CPU. Stock voltage is 1.2v, i would run it at 2600MHz if you can and see, once you have sorted your CPU overclock, what kind of voltage you are going need.


 Check out my screenie, I... had set my voltage for the CPU to 1.5v like you said and attempted to run the Stability test for 30 mins, but then received the following in the screen shot.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankzro*


Check out my screenie, I... had set my voltage for the CPU to 1.5v like you said and attempted to run the Stability test for 30 mins, but then received the following in the screen shot.


Yeah thats normal, well i dont normally get that one but the same kind of thing. Dont worry about it. Afairly easy soloution would be to go into task manager and lower the priority of Overdrive.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


question to Wills - how you - master wills thou OC? and what is "OC"? i'd like to learn how to "OC" if you may. =] thanks.


Could i get a translation? From elito to English preferably.

OC = Overclock.


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Could i get a translation? From elito to English preferably.

OC = Overclock.


I think he's saying your the ''overclocking master'' and he would like to understand what overclocking is and how you do it.

My 700e is being shipped tomorrow


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Could i get a translation? From elito to English preferably.

OC = Overclock.

lol..looks like a big FAIL for [email protected] to be funny.. =T. damn it..geeks just cna't be funny huh..LOL- wait..thats a joke already.,..f' im lame... T_T


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


lol..looks like a big FAIL for [email protected] to be funny.. =T. damn it..geeks just cna't be funny huh..LOL- wait..thats a joke already.,..f' im lame... T_T


LoL, use poor geeks, i couldn't understand because i was busy Case modding.









Hows the 5770 treating you?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


I think he's saying your the ''overclocking master'' and he would like to understand what overclocking is and how you do it.

My 700e is being shipped tomorrow










Yeah i only had one eye on the job.

Cant wait to see what that thing can do. What kind of postage is he using?


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Yeah that's normal, well i don't normally get that one but the same kind of thing. Dont worry about it. A fairly easy solution would be to go into task manager and lower the priority of Overdrive.

For some reason I can't freaking get the stability test to run ( Meaning it starts for 1 min or even less then the BSODs and little boxes occur) , plus when I set the clock rate to 3.5Ghz I get a freaking BSOD or a damn little box message shows up just like in the last screen shot. It shows up and restarts my PC, or even does both ... message then BSOD.

What I am saying is I have not even been able to run the stability test for 30mins due to the constant crashing after OCing and making the attempt.









I feel stuck...

In BIOS my CPU is OCed to 3.3ghz. So what should I do...? Start from scratch . so very stuck here.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


LoL, use poor geeks, i couldn't understand because i was busy Case modding.









Hows the 5770 treating you?


idk, i don't game..so can't really compare, but i do notice..when watching in hd formats - its faster..quite snapier? but yea, im planning to game when l4d'2 comes out..so we'll see..bottom, i just wanted a good looking card..har har.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Cant wait to see what that thing can do. What kind of postage is he using?


special delivery with loads of padding and insurance, had bent pins before in the post and it isnt fun.

was going to have a play with the stable settings before i stuck my 965 since i finnaly fixed my graphics related bsod problems. but ill leave that victory for Aaron. you should take a look at the time challenge thread if you want to see what it can do without any VID mods or anything


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


idk, i don't game..so can't really compare, but i do notice..when watching in hd formats - its faster..quite snapier? but yea, im planning to game when l4d'2 comes out..so we'll see..bottom, i just wanted a good looking card..har har.










That makes sence, L4D2 should be good cross fingers. HD should be good really, its made to play HD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankzro*


For some reason I can't freaking get the stability test to run ( Meaning it starts for 1 min or even less then the BSODs and little boxes occur) , plus when I set the clock rate to 3.5Ghz I get a freaking BSOD or a damn little box message shows up just like in the last screen shot. It shows up and restarts my PC, or even does both ... message then BSOD.

What I am saying is I have not even been able to run the stability test for 30mins due to the constant crashing after OCing and making the attempt.









I feel stuck...

In BIOS my CPU is OCed to 3.3ghz. So what should I do...? Start from scratch . so very stuck here.










If im honest then, im not sure whats up. Something other than you're CPU must be holding you back.

PCI Devices
Motherboard
PSU
RAM
Cooling

What kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## PKV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankzro*


For some reason I can't freaking get the stability test to run ( Meaning it starts for 1 min or even less then the BSODs and little boxes occur) , plus when I set the clock rate to 3.5Ghz I get a freaking BSOD or a damn little box message shows up just like in the last screen shot. It shows up and restarts my PC, or even does both ... message then BSOD.

What I am saying is I have not even been able to run the stability test for 30mins due to the constant crashing after OCing and making the attempt.









I feel stuck...

In BIOS my CPU is OCed to 3.3ghz. So what should I do...? Start from scratch . so very stuck here.










I think you may have to many things going on at once here. You said 3.5 in overdrive and 3.3 in your bios. IMHO you would be better off ocing with your bios and not with AMD overdrive. Personally I would uninstall it all together. At this point you may have to reinstall your os as well because of corruption. First thing to do however is to go to your bios screen, find load fail safe defaults, which should be on the upper right corner, and reset your board to factory defaults. Your board will recognize your 720 as 2.8 and your memory as 800. I would suggest dropping your os disc in the drive and when you reboot after reset you can install your os fresh. Once everything is running appropriately, you can go back into your bios and bump the multiplier so you are at 3.0 or 3.2. You do not need to change voltage or anything else to get at least that out of your tri-core. If you do an can unlock your 4th core, default back to 2.8 and stress test it for stability and then slowly in small increments raise voltage to make it stable or hopefully to overclock by raising the multiplier slowly as well. Before you get to far into this you may want to go back and read some of the posts on this thread there is a lot of information on here especially with gigabyte boards.


----------



## Parish_Rane

3.72 on air, will post more when I get home from work. I tried 3.8 and can get it to boot but keep BSODing on prime95, any ideas? Voltage 1.455


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


OMG Unknown, is that a CRT? hahaha awesome.


yep I switched over a big 21" Crt now. that was only temp in that video


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PKV* 
I think you may have to many things going on at once here. You said 3.5 in overdrive and 3.3 in your bios. IMHO you would be better off ocing with your bios and not with AMD overdrive. Personally I would uninstall it all together. At this point you may have to reinstall your os as well because of corruption. First thing to do however is to go to your bios screen, find load fail safe defaults, which should be on the upper right corner, and reset your board to factory defaults. Your board will recognize your 720 as 2.8 and your memory as 800. I would suggest dropping your os disc in the drive and when you reboot after reset you can install your os fresh. Once everything is running appropriately, you can go back into your bios and bump the multiplier so you are at 3.0 or 3.2. You do not need to change voltage or anything else to get at least that out of your tri-core. If you do an can unlock your 4th core, default back to 2.8 and stress test it for stability and then slowly in small increments raise voltage to make it stable or hopefully to overclock by raising the multiplier slowly as well. Before you get to far into this you may want to go back and read some of the posts on this thread there is a lot of information on here especially with gigabyte boards.

I was afraid it would come down to that too... Possibly I have done this to myself cause of reading all the Win 7 junk and people telling me what services to not run and such.

Anyways, I think I will do that... Sucks it up... but I have to buy a copy of Win7 64-bit. Sick of RC and I hate it!









I will follow yours and William's advice.

And here is a post of my temps...


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Would one get a higher overclock with 32bit vista or 64bit vista? Would i loose any functionality/performance by switching to 32bit? as in (oh btw ultimate on both) would i still run DX10 and everything would be k? or should i stay 64-bit?

i have to do a reinstall anyway cause i didn't when i got my new(ish) motherboard


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Would one get a higher overclock with 32bit vista or 64bit vista? Would i loose any functionality/performance by switching to 32bit? as in (oh btw ultimate on both) would i still run DX10 and everything would be k? or should i stay 64-bit?

i have to do a reinstall anyway cause i didn't when i got my new(ish) motherboard



its been proven that OC"s will be higher in 32bit... but in performance, i wouldnt say youd loose any..i mean. 32bit will read upto 3.5Gb's of mem, so outta the 4gig, youre loosing 500mb's but realy, how often do you even use more than 2gbs of mem? and lose the vista boot and get on win7. =]


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
its been proven that OC"s will be higher in 32bit... but in performance, i wouldnt say youd loose any..i mean. 32bit will read upto 3.5Gb's of mem, so outta the 4gig, youre loosing 500mb's but realy, how often do you even use more than 2gbs of mem? and lose the vista boot and get on win7. =]

Windows sees 2.5gb, and Crysis? or GTA 4?







W7=$$$


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Windows sees 2.5gb, and Crysis? or GTA 4?







W7=$$$


no.. 32bit windows will see 3-3.5/ 4... definitely not only..2.5/4. if it was 2.5, i think..the x86 community would've had a large large outrage to begin with.. my work machine holds 3gb,s and 32bit xp reads all 3gbs...


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
no.. 32bit windows will see 3-3.5/ 4... definitely not only..2.5/4. if it was 2.5, i think..the x86 community would've had a large large outrage to begin with.. my work machine holds 3gb,s and 32bit xp reads all 3gbs...

Definately 2.5Gb, i read goes by, system memory-grphx memory, then laughed and said no......
But tskmnger says 2555mb Im sorry but that's the nature of the beast. Im going 64 bit again, I mean, doesn't do any harm, and 3.55Ghz is pretty darn fast, what would i get with a 32bit OS, 3.7, MAYBE, besides 1gb of RAM isn't worth 150mhz IMO


----------



## hexcode99

Is there anyway to downclock an x3 720 cpu by like 50ghz vs 100ghz?
My motherboard doesn't have enough volts to be fully stable in vista, as vista needs more volts then xp to be stable.
I'm at 3.5ghz now, wanted to go to 3.45ghz or something. But seems you have to drop to 3.4ghz.


----------



## GameBoy

Drop the multi to 17, then set the FSB at 203 (17x203=3451Mhz)


----------



## hexcode99

Do you need to increase anything else when you increase FSB?


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Do you need to increase anything else when you increase FSB?


When you change the multi of your cpu, you're only changing the frequency of your cpu. Now when you increase (or decrease) FSB or HTT (cant remember what it was) you overclock your NB, HT, memory and your cpu. So you have to be sure that these other components wont get OC'd too much, and if they do, you have to drop their multipliers.

Edit: For example if you want 3500mhz overclock, you can go there several different ways. One of these would be the easiest: increase multi (200*17.5). But if you happen to want 3450mhz then you have to start to play around with HTT... Or FSB... Decrease multi and increase FSB (230*15). They all get you same OC but you get more tweaking possibilities when having a BE processor.

This must be so confusing, I hope I wasnt this sleepy


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Is there anyway to downclock an x3 720 cpu by like 50ghz vs 100ghz?
My motherboard doesn't have enough volts to be fully stable in vista, as vista needs more volts then xp to be stable.
I'm at 3.5ghz now, wanted to go to 3.45ghz or something. But seems you have to drop to 3.4ghz.


50ghz is godllike..cant even imagine.100ghz..i think youre referring to MHZ.. mhz=upto 1000mhz..beyond 1k=ghz..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
50ghz is godllike..cant even imagine.100ghz..i think youre referring to MHZ.. mhz=upto 1000mhz..beyond 1k=ghz..

haha lol, i read what he said and was like, hhmm







. Can i have your CPU, and i think it's time to lower the voltage. That would be funny, 120v going through a CPU, with solid helium cooling lol, -900C (i know that's no possible), its actually so cold that the molecules run in reverse, slower than stopped?

And on topic, that's what i did, i wasn't comfortable with the voltage needed to get 3.6 stable (i guess its the CPU, cooling, and 64-bit OS holding me back) so for 24/7 usage i lowered the multi to 17.5x203, so 3.555Ghz, decent speed.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
That would be funny, 120v going through a CPU, with solid helium cooling lol, -900C (i know that's no possible), its actually so cold that the molecules run in reverse, slower than stopped?

Maybe the molecules go back in time?


----------



## H-man

Isn't there a way to construct a transistor that will handle 50 Ghz, but is very low yield?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Maybe the molecules go back in time?


Haha, yea, you set the bios, got to save and exit and POOF! "Where did my CPU go!?!" then some japanese guy is flying a kamakaze and an American aircraft carrier above the pacific ocean in 1944 when a -900C die appears infront of him and lands in his lap. Then his nuts are fused together and he passes out with pain, flys off course and slams into the white house (way off course) , Japan then claims victory and uses the United States resourses and nuclear research to defeat the Allies in WWII. The world is run by Nazi's and we are a conditioned society based on the phenotypes and genotypes that Hitler wanted.

All because some guy wanted 50Ghz out of a CPU, hit Save and quit on his Bios and brought the CPU to such a low temperature.

(I thought it was a creative story i came up with in two minutes







)


----------



## hexcode99

Yes, I did mean Mhz and not Ghz.
Anyway, on this Biostar motherboard, I can't seem to find how to increase the FSB. Don't have a setting to give exact name, but there is a setting set to 200, but doesn't seem to allow me to change to anything, even 203.


----------



## H-man

I was serious about the transistor, (I think the process is too expensive if mem is right)


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


I was serious about the transistor, (I think the process is too expensive if mem is right)


lawl. im no pro at science. can't help ya there. google is your frien.d


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
lawl. im no pro at science. can't help ya there. google is your frien.d









Yeah google answers most of my questions.

Afew thousand posts back you said that you were thinking of posting some photo's of your rig. Now that you have your nice new 5770, why not? Because i really would like to see what she looks like.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Yeah google answers most of my questions.

Afew thousand posts back you said that you were thinking of posting some photo's of your rig. Now that you have your nice new 5770, why not? Because i really would like to see what she looks like.










wow..LOL ok. sure. there IS ONLY ONE gigabyte 5770 so far..but yes, ill do so. somewhere next week as the rig is all messy atm. haven't done any cable management since ive bought the rig back to life. haven't had the time to do so..but yea..ill try this wkend or next wk


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
wow..LOL ok. sure. there IS ONLY ONE gigabyte 5770 so far..but yes, ill do so. somewhere next week as the rig is all messy atm. haven't done any cable management since ive bought the rig back to life. haven't had the time to do so..but yea..ill try this wkend or next wk
















The 5770, sweet cards. Yeah, im going to work on cable manage ment a post a few photo's soon too.


----------



## AaronCooper

Points to sig









As soon as my tubing and mounting springs arrive, this should become realll fun


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Yes, I did mean Mhz and not Ghz.
Anyway, on this Biostar motherboard, I can't seem to find how to increase the FSB. Don't have a setting to give exact name, but there is a setting set to 200, but doesn't seem to allow me to change to anything, even 203.


Take a pic from the bios if you can and we might be able to help you more. ALSO there might be a little setting where you can set the "pro stuff" to manual instead of auto. Didnt come up with a better word than "pro" sorry...


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


Points to sig









As soon as my tubing and mounting springs arrive, this should become realll fun










Nice, cant wait to see what this thing can do.

Photo's!!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willhemmens* 
nice, cant wait to see what this thing can do.

Photo's!!

*are you blind?*


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
*are you blind?*

I sense a clockoff between you two over the same CPU

(AND i changed my PC's name cause of an OS reinstal, so i had to change my avator too, it used to be Rihanna)


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
I sense a clockoff between you two over the same CPU

(AND i changed my PC's name cause of an OS reinstal, so i had to change my avator too, it used to be Rihanna)

I'll win, i stole his cpu









stole = bought


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


*are you blind?*


Im asking for photo's of when he has got it all setup. I dont have the ability to see into the future.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


I'll win, i stole his cpu









stole = bought










That is an amazing chip, are you going to be running a 64 or 32 bit OS?


----------



## Dopamin3

10000% stable
Update my thingy when you guys get a chance.

- 3800mhz
- 200 x 19
- 1066mhz
- 1.504v - 1.512v fluctuating (1.5v in bios) - you can list whichever you consider the real volts
- 2000mhz HT Link
- 2400mhz NB Frequency
- MSI DKA790GX Platinum (more like Failnium)
- 790GX
- Mugen 2
- 3 cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=797609


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Im asking for photo's of when he has got it all setup. I dont have the ability to see into the future.


He was referring to when he posted his CPU overclocking results and was ignored.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


That is an amazing chip, are you going to be running a 64 or 32 bit OS?


Windows 7 64bit, i have XP 32bit on disk aswell. I'll see how it goes with each of them.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


He was referring to when he posted his CPU overclocking results and was ignored.


Well i was talking to you about your setup.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
10000% stable
Update my thingy when you guys get a chance.

- 3800mhz
- 200 x 19
- 1066mhz
- 1.504v - 1.512v fluctuating (1.5v in bios) - you can list whichever you consider the real volts
- 2000mhz HT Link
- 2400mhz NB Frequency
- MSI DKA790GX Platinum (more like Failnium)
- 790GX
- Mugen 2
- 3 cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=797609


What did you use to check for stability? cause i have been able to pull 150limpack runs with my current setup, but i noticed you too have a 64bit OS, yet 250mhz faster? and stable with less voltage


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


What did you use to check for stability? cause i have been able to pull 150limpack runs with my current setup, but i noticed you too have a 64bit OS, yet 250mhz faster? and stable with less voltage










Roughly 20 hours of blend test.

Also, what is your batch #? I have 0907CPMW.

And if you think this is low, my DFI board could run it even lower! 1.475v IIRC


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Roughly 20 hours of blend test.

Also, what is your batch #? I have 0907CPMW.

And if you think this is low, my DFI board could run it even lower! 1.475v IIRC


How do i find out? I lapped my CPU







but i do still have the original box that it came in, if that has the information i need on it.

EDIT: and 20 hours of blend is awesome cheers,


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
How do i find out? I lapped my CPU







but i do still have the original box that it came in, if that has the information i need on it.

EDIT: and 20 hours of blend is awesome cheers,









It was on the IHS so I doubt you will be able to find it now. It's like the second or maybe third line, I can't remember.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
It was on the IHS so I doubt you will be able to find it now. It's like the second or maybe third line, I can't remember.

I remember looking at it though. it had a buch of letters and then at the end it either said 0904 or 0907 if that's plausible at all, im 95% sure 0904 though,
could that be deemed true?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
I remember looking at it though. it had a buch of letters and then at the end it either said 0904 or 0907 if that's plausible at all, im 95% sure 0904 though,
could that be deemed true?

0904 Is the stepping for the first 720 BE's. Everyone that bought them when they where just out and within a few months of them will have a 0904.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


0904 Is the stepping for the first 720 BE's. Everyone that bought them when they where just out and within a few months of them will have a 0904.


Yea now i remember yea, it was a 0904, cause i remember looking up the proc on google images to show my buddy at school and asking "i think that actually is my CPU, it has the same serial numbers and ****" I guess that was the stepping lol.
So are the 0904's good chips or does that explain why it wants to much voltage?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Yea now i remember yea, it was a 0904, cause i remember looking up the proc on google images to show my buddy at school and asking "i think that actually is my CPU, it has the same serial numbers and ****" I guess that was the stepping lol.
So are the 0904's good chips or does that explain why it wants to much voltage?

Yeah the 0904 arent bad, some of them suck and others are kickass *points at Leathalrise*. They also have the bonus of unlocking. The new ones cominug soon will be made so they can not be unlocked which kind of sucks.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

yea mine does unlock however, the core0 is unstable, i open up prime95 and before it even got to 100% usage the worker was stopped. I tried not running a stress test at all and like 2 minutes of diong nothing athe the desktop made it freeze, that kinda sucked, i guess i just got a no so good one


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


yea mine does unlock however, the core0 is unstable, i open up prime95 and before it even got to 100% usage the worker was stopped. I tried not running a stress test at all and like 2 minutes of diong nothing athe the desktop made it freeze, that kinda sucked, i guess i just got a no so good one










Yeah, mine unlocks but as soon as i get to booting into windows i just get an instant restart and just loops. Shame but im not to worried. How does your NB overclock?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Yeah, mine unlocks but as soon as i get to booting into windows i just get an instant restart and just loops. Shame but im not to worried. How does your NB overclock?


not too well, highest i can get is 2200 before it doesn't post, and they is no performance increase between 2000 and 2200 so i run at 2000 with lower voltage


----------



## elito

@fear+wills, HAR HAR HAR NO UNLOCKIE FOR YOU TWO. AHAAHAHHAAHAH. =] just my 2cents. ^ ^


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


@fear+wills, HAR HAR HAR NO UNLOCKIE FOR YOU TWO. AHAAHAHHAAHAH. =] just my 2cents. ^ ^


I hear you just turned 10, happy b-day welcome to double digits









lol jk, very mature


----------



## hexcode99

Behold!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Behold!


LOL! at first i was like, 3.5? that's nothing too fancy, (i realize im not setting any records either) why would you say behold? then i looked down and saw 4 cores, so i ate my words.


----------



## hexcode99

Yeah, so awesome to be able to unlock a core. Also cool that I am able to run 8GB of ddr2 memory at 1066 plus crossfire 3870 cards. Not bad for a $600 build.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Yeah, so awesome to be able to unlock a core. Also cool that I am able to run 8GB of ddr2 memory at 1066 plus crossfire 3870 cards. Not bad for a $600 build.


The Toxic 3870's were the best 3870. I was always looking for either a secondhand toxic or a toxic cooler. I have this 4770 now but they are still very good cards. I messed around with a 3870 and 3850 in crossfire that was good too. What kind of clocks do you get with those Toxic coolers? I got upto 870 with my single slot stock cooler. I ran at 840 for most of the time because the noise would make me want to facepalm.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Yeah, so awesome to be able to unlock a core. Also cool that I am able to run 8GB of ddr2 memory at 1066 plus crossfire 3870 cards. Not bad for a *$600 build*.

HOLY ****! i spent like 1800 on mine (that is after a new MB and CPU after like 3 monthes







, and this was last december) but still, your system could slap renegade's butt and it's alot cheaper, nice, koodos









(but i but my case looks prettier, i have so many lights that i don't turn on the house lights in this room anymore







)

EDIT: another question for the thread, would i notice a performance increase with OC'ing my NB? or HT link?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
another question for the thread, would i notice a performance increase with OC'ing my NB? or HT link?

You should try lowering your HT to 200 MHz. A few people have tried it as well as myself. It has been good and for others it has allowed some of us to overclock higher without reducing performance, others have reported it to improve overall performance.

NB wise, overclocking you CPU-NB also overclocks your L3 Cache. It will add more heat to your CPU but has been seen to help CPU overclocking too. Overclocking you CPU-NB should add more performance to your system too.

A typical CPU-NB overclock would be about 2600MHz with about 1.4v. Im working on getting mine running at 2800MHz.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


The Toxic 3870's were the best 3870. I was always looking for either a secondhand toxic or a toxic cooler. I have this 4770 now but they are still very good cards. I messed around with a 3870 and 3850 in crossfire that was good too. What kind of clocks do you get with those Toxic coolers? I got upto 870 with my single slot stock cooler. I ran at 840 for most of the time because the noise would make me want to facepalm.


I can never really hear the fans even if they are at 100%. As for overclocking, run with CPU at 850 and memory at 1,252. Most of the online reviews for the card said that was a safe max in most cases. I'm sure it could go higher, but haven't tried. CCC auto-tune maxed the card on everything, so I canceled it and did manual overclock.

Only thing is that this motherboard runs crossfire at 8x and not full 16x, so not sure how much slower (if it all) it will be.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
I can never really hear the fans even if they are at 100%. As for overclocking, run with CPU at 850 and memory at 1,252. Most of the online reviews for the card said that was a safe max in most cases. I'm sure it could go higher, but haven't tried. CCC auto-tune maxed the card on everything, so I canceled it and did manual overclock.

Only thing is that this motherboard runs crossfire at 8x and not full 16x, so not sure how much slower (if it all) it will be.

Yeah, they are really good cards.I dont think the motherboard only doing 8X with hurt much.


----------



## AXE09

ppl... got into sum muddle









got a new system for my friend ..

AMD phenom II 720be overclock club
biostar ta790gxbe a2+
ocz ddr2 800mhz

ok .. i hav a question









1... whn overclocking for higher frequency .. shud we overclock all the cores or just a strong single core?? in AMD overdrive


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AXE09* 
ppl... got into sum muddle









got a new system for my friend ..

AMD phenom II 720be overclock club
biostar ta790gxbe a2+
ocz ddr2 800mhz

ok .. i hav a question









1... whn overclocking for higher frequency .. shud we overclock all the cores or just a strong single core?? in AMD overdrive









put AMD overdrive down, actually uninstall it completely, your not doing a software OC under OCN's watch. Your going to be overclocking in the BIOS and doing all three cores at once. A software OC is a crapshoot, AMD only does that to get their 7Ghz OCing cause it's easier for an unstable system to be doing nothing in windows and for one to load windows. But still, your doing it in the BIOS and we'll help you.

I don't have a particualarly high overclock, but it is all three cores running at 3.555Ghz, so i am getting decent speed compared to an OEM, but not setting records.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AXE09* 
ppl... got into sum muddle









got a new system for my friend ..

AMD phenom II 720be overclock club
biostar ta790gxbe a2+
ocz ddr2 800mhz

ok .. i hav a question









1... whn overclocking for higher frequency .. shud we overclock all the cores or just a strong single core?? in AMD overdrive


I'll help ya out


----------



## Nublord

^^^ How did you get your 720 to 3.9? Im unlocked @ 3.6 cant seem to get past 3.7 on 1.5v+. I am using 14.5x250, help?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nublord*


^^^ How did you get your 720 to 3.9? Im unlocked @ 3.6 cant seem to get past 3.7 on 1.5v+. I am using 14.5x250, help?


1: welcome to OCN, i c you joined today








2: every chip is different, different revisions and other dudads like cooling etc.
Many chips that unlock will not OC as far as a quad rather than a tri, but like i said, every chip is different, Iam trying to get to 3.65ghz stable (prolly won't happen) by messing around with stuff i didn't before. But look, i have a tri at 3.55 and he has a quad at 3.9, no chip is the same, also the other parts of the computer play a large roll in overclocking. Can you please fill in the system info section so we can farther help you, thanks


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nublord* 
^^^ How did you get your 720 to 3.9? Im unlocked @ 3.6 cant seem to get past 3.7 on 1.5v+. I am using 14.5x250, help?


It took alot of trial and error, I also got an amazing chip.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
It took alot of trial and error, I also got an amazing chip.

He lives! Havent seen you around for alittle while.

And Yes, he does have one kickass chip.


----------



## AXE09

thanks for reply..









ok my frds mobo is BIOSTAR TA790gxbe a2+

in his mobo there is a significant Vdroop (if i am right)

when i set 1.55 in BIOS => its dropin to 1.52 (idle)








when i set 1.55 in T-utility overclock III => its dropin to 1.52 (during load)









can i stable these voltage for higher overclock cuz .. he bought his system for high level clocking


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
10000% stable
Update my thingy when you guys get a chance.

- 3800mhz
- 200 x 19
- 1066mhz
- 1.504v - 1.512v fluctuating (1.5v in bios) - you can list whichever you consider the real volts
- 2000mhz HT Link
- 2400mhz NB Frequency
- MSI DKA790GX Platinum (more like Failnium)
- 790GX
- Mugen 2
- 3 cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=797609










Can someone update me to that please


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
It took alot of trial and error, I also got an amazing chip.

hey lethal what are your bios spec?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AXE09*


thanks for reply..









ok my frds mobo is BIOSTAR TA790gxbe a2+

in his mobo there is a significant Vdroop (if i am right)

when i set 1.55 in BIOS => its dropin to 1.52 (idle)








when i set 1.55 in T-utility overclock III => its dropin to 1.52 (during load)









can i stable these voltage for higher overclock cuz .. he bought his system for high level clocking

















It's called VDROOP, most all motherboards have it.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


hey lethal what are your bios spec?


I'm using F8 version right now.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I'm using F8 version right now.


a new one just came out? and also id like to know your multipler setttings etc..


----------



## Paradox me

Hey folks, been a while since I did anything with my 720, but it seems the 3.6GHz I got a while back is now unstable and being out of the game for almost 6 months I'm wondering what I should be testing stability with now.

I have OCCT installed for my GPU, is it's Linpack test still good? Thinking about running it overnight. I used Prime95 for 24 hours straight the last time I OC'd it and this is where that got me.

I appreciate any input, thanks.


----------



## phaseshift

I personally don't like to run Linpack for more than 2 hours as it really puts a huge stress on your hardware, as I will most likely never put my system through the type of stress linpack uses, I only run it for 2 hours when I can monitor it as linpack gets your temps UP THERE


----------



## AXE09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


It's called VDROOP, most all motherboards have it.


thn... how do i achive high overclock







???


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


I personally don't like to run Linpack for more than 2 hours as it really puts a huge stress on your hardware, as I will most likely never put my system through the type of stress linpack uses, I only run it for 2 hours when I can monitor it as linpack gets your temps UP THERE


i read you post and laughed, isn't that the purpose of a stress test? to stress your hardware? But im just messin with your head, linpack cooks me CPU compared to P95, or regualar usage. for that matter. With regualar load my CPU doesn't get above 40C where as linpack brings it to like 45C~48C


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AXE09*


thn... how do i achive high overclock







???


You buy a decent board that has hardly any or no Vdroop. Else, like i experienced with my old Asus board i set 1.525v and i would get 1.49v and 1.478v under load. So if i really wanted 1.525v i would have to set 1.57v and that would allow 1.525v.

At the time i tried to blame it on my PSU but i get no Vdroop now with the same PSU. So its unlikely to be that.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


You buy a decent board that has hardly any or no Vdroop. Else, like i experienced with my old Asus board i set 1.525v i would get 1.49v and 1.478v under load. So if i really wanted 1.525v i would have to set 1.57v and that would allow 1.525v.


Most all AMD boards suffer from some sort of VDROOP and its because of the lower phase power. 8 Phase AMD vs 16 Phase Intel


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I'm using F8 version right now.

hey lethal, id like to know your settings in bios. the f8 version is that only for 790x or is it also for 790xt


----------



## pez

Going to reserve my post for later. Bought a used x3 720 BE known to unlock (though I don't have a board capable of unlocking it). Gonna find out which is the better OC'er b/w my x4 and x3 and sell the worst. I'm hoping it's the x4 so that I can sell it and use the money for a nice mobo.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Going to reserve my post for later. Bought a used x3 720 BE known to unlock (though I don't have a board capable of unlocking it). Gonna find out which is the better OC'er b/w my x4 and x3 and sell the worst. I'm hoping it's the x4 so that I can sell it and use the money for a nice mobo.


but just cause it unlocks, doesn't mean it works like that, cause i have had mine unlcoked and it went caputs with 4 cores, or are you saying that it works as a quad?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


but just cause it unlocks, doesn't mean it works like that, cause i have had mine unlcoked and it went caputs with 4 cores, or are you saying that it works as a quad?



It means that the X3 720 was unlocked previously on another motherboard.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
It means that the X3 720 was unlocked previously on another motherboard.

Yeah^

The guy before me said he had it on a Asus M4A79T Deluxe and it hit 3.8GHz on air with the 4th core unlocked. I've currently got it at 3.658GHz on air with a SB700 chipset. I'm sure it could hit 3.8 easily on a better board.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Yeah^

The guy before me said he had it on a Asus M4A79T Deluxe and it hit 3.8GHz on air with the 4th core unlocked. I've currently got it at 3.658GHz on air with a SB700 chipset. I'm sure it could hit 3.8 easily on a better board.


Do you know the exact voltage, FSB, multi and such that the guy was running? I built my sisters pc with the same MOBO as that, it doesnt overclock too bad at all.


----------



## elito

this is NOT related - but i just wanted to say that - im building a new machine - replacing my current opty165 theatre pc - im gonna be using the A2 240..but damn..those ddr2 prices went SKYROCKET on newegg..***DFSF? so..which leaves me..no choice but to go ddr3..but since its only a theatre pc..ill probably just throw 2gb's of ddr2 - theres no real need for 4gb for that machine...hmmm...


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Do you know the exact voltage, FSB, multi and such that the guy was running? I built my sisters pc with the same MOBO as that, it doesnt overclock too bad at all.


I don't know, but I'll PM and ask him for you.

Oh yeah:

- Clock Speed: 3.636GHz
- Bus xMulti: 202x18
- RAM Speed: DDR2 1076MHz
- Vcore: 1.475vcore
- HT Link: 2020MHz
- NB Speed: 2020MHz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte MA770-UD3 Rev. 1
- Chipset: SB700
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek HDT-S1283
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=806955


----------



## Fear of Oneself

what is the cheapest+best heatsink yuo guys know of? and with a better one could i achieve a higher OC? my temps now are 34~36C idle 45~48C load


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


10000% stable
Update my thingy when you guys get a chance.

- 3800mhz
- 200 x 19
- 1066mhz
- 1.504v - 1.512v fluctuating (1.5v in bios) - you can list whichever you consider the real volts
- 2000mhz HT Link
- 2400mhz NB Frequency
- MSI DKA790GX Platinum (more like Failnium)
- 790GX
- Mugen 2
- 3 cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=797609











Bump for my update pl0x


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
what is the cheapest+best heatsink yuo guys know of? and with a better one could i achieve a higher OC? my temps now are 34~36C idle 45~48C load

Those temps for your vcore are actually really great. The next step for you really is a Megahalem or even a WC loop.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Those temps for your vcore are actually really great. The next step for you really is a Megahalem or even a WC loop.


orly? okay, then ill just leave my system the way she is and wait for those 6 core AM3 cpu's that are supposed to come out in Q3 of 2010, or just get a new video card, or a laptop, or something i can drive in real life. Or purchase the girlfriend something nice, or damn, i need like $1,000,000 by the end of next year


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


orly? okay, then ill just leave my system the way she is and wait for those 6 core AM3 cpu's that are supposed to come out in Q3 of 2010, or just get a new video card, or a laptop, or something i can drive in real life. Or purchase the girlfriend something nice, or damn, i *want* like $1,000,000 by the end of next year










fixed.









Just waiting on waterblock bolts and tubing guys, WCuk have really messed me around..

So far it's been 19 days since i ordered it from them.. Hence my sig..


----------



## pez

Another small step







:

- Clock Speed: 3.655GHz
- Bus xMulti: 203x18
- RAM Speed: DDR2 1082MHz
- Vcore: 1.475vcore
- HT Link: 2030MHz
- NB Speed: 2030MHz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte MA770-UD3 Rev. 1
- Chipset: SB700
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek HDT-S1283
- Number of Core's: 3
-

EDIT: CPU Validation isn't Validating my CPU, but I'm attaching another SS for 3.72GHz that I've got.

Will edit the CPU Validation soon:


----------



## jck

I have a 720 BE x4...i only got to 3.399GHz. But, I didn't OC the video or memory, and only took my CPU volts to like 1.4125.

I need to go back and read all 492 pages and learn from you guys


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Those temps for your vcore are actually really great. The next step for you really is a Megahalem or even a WC loop.

Yeah, exactly this. Even if you bought a megahalem, i dout you would see much more than 4'c off your temps. WC'ing is different though, you can build some beastly loops but dont expect to take 10'c off.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I have a 720 BE x4...i only got to 3.399GHz. But, I didn't OC the video or memory, and only took my CPU volts to like 1.4125.

I need to go back and read all 492 pages and learn from you guys









Yeah, the max safe voltage that still leaves you under warranty is 1.55v. I have mine at 1.5v (droops to 1.488) and absolutely love that I got this great of an OC for the board that I have.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Yeah, the max safe voltage that still leaves you under warranty is 1.55v. I have mine at 1.5v (droops to 1.488) and absolutely love that I got this great of an OC for the board that I have.



hmm maybe I should try to hit 3.7ghz...I'm stable right now


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Yeah, the max safe voltage that still leaves you under warranty is 1.55v. I have mine at 1.5v (droops to 1.488) and absolutely love that I got this great of an OC for the board that I have.


Your warranty goes at 1.425v, according to AMD anyway.









If you have a Gmail account, you can PM me your Gmail address and i can give you privileges so you can edit the chart on the front page. You have plenty of REP.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Yeah, the max safe voltage that still leaves you under warranty is 1.55v. I have mine at 1.5v (droops to 1.488) and absolutely love that I got this great of an OC for the board that I have.


Yeah, 3.72 is awesome. I am kinda in the same boat. 720 is on a Biostar board, which aren't bad but aren't the best either...ya know?

About to build a 550BE rig tho. Hoping I can take it to at least 3.5GHz on 4 unlocked cores. I dished out $170 for the MSI GD70 mobo. Hope it works to all the claims.









But yeah, my lil 720 x4 hums along at 3.399 (can i just call it 3.4? lol) and never has a glitch on 1.4125V. I might go up to 1.4875 and see what I can get out of it. maybe 3.5?

Oh yeah. The best thing to help my system temps..was the new AC system I had put in the house.









I really look forward to doing reading at home...when I'm not building a shed, fixing my Mom's PC (6 hour round trip drive), or working on my chatroom I own/run.

Thanks again.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


hmm maybe I should try to hit 3.7ghz...I'm stable right now


Do it!







. You have a better chipset than I do, so it should be possible. I'm gonna shoot for 240x16 tonight. Not sure how stable that would be, but it doesn't hurt to try







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah, 3.72 is awesome. I am kinda in the same boat. 720 is on a Biostar board, which aren't bad but aren't the best either...ya know?

About to build a 550BE rig tho. Hoping I can take it to at least 3.5GHz on 4 unlocked cores. I dished out $170 for the MSI GD70 mobo. Hope it works to all the claims.









But yeah, my lil 720 x4 hums along at 3.399 (can i just call it 3.4? lol) and never has a glitch on 1.4125V. I might go up to 1.4875 and see what I can get out of it. maybe 3.5?

Oh yeah. The best thing to help my system temps..was the new AC system I had put in the house.









I really look forward to doing reading at home...when I'm not building a shed, fixing my Mom's PC (6 hour round trip drive), or working on my chatroom I own/run.

Thanks again.


Well which Biostar board do you have? I've heard good things about the AM2+/AM3 Bio's. I had a 939 Biostar board. That was before they were really anybody lol. It ran like a champ and really took some nasty voltage when I needed it







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Your warranty goes at 1.425v, according to AMD anyway.









If you have a Gmail account, you can PM me your Gmail address and i can give you privileges so you can edit the chart on the front page. You have plenty of REP.










I don't have gmail







. Sorry :/.

And whoa at the voltage. My temps are good enough though that I can safely keep it at this voltage. I'm also forgetting that it was my x4 that had a max. of 1.55v. Haha good catch.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Well which Biostar board do you have? I've heard good things about the AM2+/AM3 Bio's. I had a 939 Biostar board. That was before they were really anybody lol. It ran like a champ and really took some nasty voltage when I needed it







.


The one I got with the 720BE was this:
BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX 128M AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790GX HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail

The board I had before was an ASRock. It had all sort of stuttering issues. The Biostar works like a champ. But, it's not like a ASUS Crosshair III would be with all the bells and whistles.

I've used a LOT of Biostar over the years. I used to use ECS too back in the day with 200 and 266 chips. But, I have heard a lot of nasty stories how their boards have gone to pot.

My other fairly new rig has the ASUS M2N32-SLi Deluxe Wireless edition mobo. I shelled out $200 for that when it first came out.

I'm such a geek


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
The one I got with the 720BE was this:
BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX 128M AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790GX HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail

The board I had before was an ASRock. It had all sort of stuttering issues. The Biostar works like a champ. But, it's not like a ASUS Crosshair III would be with all the bells and whistles.

I've used a LOT of Biostar over the years. I used to use ECS too back in the day with 200 and 266 chips. But, I have heard a lot of nasty stories how their boards have gone to pot.

My other fairly new rig has the ASUS M2N32-SLi Deluxe Wireless edition mobo. I shelled out $200 for that when it first came out.

I'm such a geek









Oh you should be set then. You've got a nice SB750 on it. You should be able to pull off a good 3.7 or 3.8 on it. I'm working on saving up for a Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P or a MSI 790FX-GD70. Don't know if I'm sure I want to upgrade my mobo really. I could just get a better video card and call it a day haha.


----------



## shattered.likeness

- 3799.97 MHz
- x19
- 1333 (6-6-6-24)
- 1.46 vCore
- 2000 (HT)
- 2600 MHz (NB)
- MSI 790FX-GD70
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation
- 790FX
- Freezone Elite w/ Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000
- Triple Core
-


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


And whoa at the voltage. My temps are good enough though that I can safely keep it at this voltage. I'm also forgetting that it was my x4 that had a max. of 1.55v. Haha good catch.


X4's are 1.425(C2) or 1.4(C3) also.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Only the 920 and 940 are 1.5.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


X4's are 1.425(C2) or 1.4(C3) also.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Only the 920 and 940 are 1.5.


Yeah, well that's what I was thinking, and I was still 0.05 off lol. Either way, the chips as said in one of the first posts love cooler temps then higher voltage.


----------



## H-man

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=811317
Update meh.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Oh you should be set then. You've got a nice SB750 on it. You should be able to pull off a good 3.7 or 3.8 on it. I'm working on saving up for a Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P or a MSI 790FX-GD70. Don't know if I'm sure I want to upgrade my mobo really. I could just get a better video card and call it a day haha.










Oh yeah. Both of those are good mobos. I hope I can get 3.5 out of my 550BE. If I got 3.8, I would be like this
















Yeah if you have good OCes going on, I wouldn't pay $200 for another 100-200MHz. I'd just go ahead and save up for new video.

I am gonna do that...right after I order a sound card in like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shattered.likeness*


- 3799.97 MHz
- x19
- 1333 (6-6-6-24)
- 1.46 vCore
- 2000 (HT)
- 2600 MHz (NB)
- MSI 790FX-GD70
- CPU Cooling
- Number of Core's
- Cpuz Validation
- 790FX
- Freezone Elite w/ Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000
- Triple Core
- 



Very nice!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


X4's are 1.425(C2) or 1.4(C3) also.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Only the 920 and 940 are 1.5.


Do you know why the temps tightened on the 550BE between C2 and C3 stepping?

Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I wouldn't pay $200 for another 100-200MHz.


Haha, but remember this is OCN where people actually do that







.


----------



## shattered.likeness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Very nice!










Thanks, I was able to get 3.8GHz with 2800 NB as well, but I didn't validate it. Oh well. With my fan on full speed, I am getting idle temps around 7C and a little below, so this is great for OCing. I'm thinking about changing out the stock heatsink for the Heatkiller I have lying around. TEC's + Heatkiller = below 0Âº C temps? I might try it to find out sometime soon, but don't know if I feel like pulling it out an putting it on the tech station.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shattered.likeness*


Thanks, I was able to get 3.8GHz with 2800 NB as well, but I didn't validate it. Oh well. With my fan on full speed, I am getting idle temps around 7C and a little below, so this is great for OCing. I'm thinking about changing out the stock heatsink for the Heatkiller I have lying around. TEC's + Heatkiller = below 0Âº C temps? I might try it to find out sometime soon, but don't know if I feel like pulling it out an putting it on the tech station.


how so low temps?







you pack your case with snow? lol


----------



## hexcode99

Has anyone needed to increase the Chipset or HT overvoltage at all with their overclock?
Default for both of mine is 1.20v. So wondering if other people increased both to like 1.30v or 1.40v.


----------



## shattered.likeness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


how so low temps?







you pack your case with snow? lol


The temps are so low due to my house being cold (don't have the money for more gas right now), the positive airflow from the SilverStone FT01 case, and the CoolIT Freezone Elite. The Elite's TEC's lower the temperature of the water better than a radiator alone, and result in drastically low temps. I'll try to remember to take a screenshot with HWMonitor running tonight to see how low I can take it.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Has anyone needed to increase the Chipset or HT overvoltage at all with their overclock?
Default for both of mine is 1.20v. So wondering if other people increased both to like 1.30v or 1.40v.


I do, but that's only because I have a lower chipset.


----------



## Nublord

- Clock Speed: 3500Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 17.5
- RAM Speed: 1066
- Vcore: 1.44v
- HT Link: 2600Mhz
- NB Speed: 2600Mhz
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset: 790x
- CPU Cooling: NH-U12P
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=814853


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nublord*


- Clock Speed: 3500Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 17.5
- RAM Speed: 1066
- Vcore: 1.44v
- HT Link: 2600Mhz
- NB Speed: 2600Mhz
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset: 790x
- CPU Cooling: NH-U12P
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=814853



I would lower your HT Link to 1800-2200, having beyond that can sometimes lower performance.


----------



## shattered.likeness

The power of a Freezone Elite! I normally run my fan at around 65-70% for noise reasons, but when I'm doing something that uses a lot of CPU, then I crank it up on high (133 CFM), and this is what results.


----------



## pez

3.72 actually wasn't stable for me. It somehow would give me a BSOD with a usb error lol. 3.63 is flawless, though.


----------



## Yukss

edit edit


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shattered.likeness* 

The power of a Freezone Elite! I normally run my fan at around 65-70% for noise reasons, but when I'm doing something that uses a lot of CPU, then I crank it up on high (133 CFM), and this is what results.

I see you don't have a location for your information tidbit, I think ill just fill that in for you whilst you have a blank space.

Great Fox, Secter Z









(incase you didn't know, thats from the N64 game Starfox)


----------



## Yukss

I just got this cpu today... few teaks in bios and here the result... can i push it higher ?

- Clock Speed: 3616Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 18
- RAM Speed: 800mhz
- Vcore: 1.47v in bios
- HT Link: 1004Mhz (is that ok ? )
- NB Speed: 1607 mhz
- Motherboard: GA-M57SLI-S4
- Chipset: 750
- CPU Cooling: water
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=815283



please chack this if is normal










venatge ppu disable..










can i raise the HT LINK, and how ?


----------



## el gappo

Surely you don't need your volts up that high?


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Surely you don't need your volts up that high?


Lower chipsets need that kinda voltage to get it that high








. It's a nvidia chipset, probably equivalent to something like a SB700.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Lower chipsets need that kinda voltage to get it that high







. It's a nvidia chipset, probably equivalent to something like a SB700.


i would just recommend getting the voltages lower. i haven't needed to go over 1.52 to get my quads stable at 4.0 on either the sb700 or 750







maybe im just lucky


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


i would just recommend getting the voltages lower. i haven't needed to go over 1.52 to get my quads stable at 4.0 on either the sb700 or 750







maybe im just lucky


















new avatar!


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
i would just recommend getting the voltages lower. i haven't needed to go over 1.52 to get my quads stable at 4.0 on either the sb700 or 750







maybe im just lucky









Idk what board you had, but it could've been that, or even a good CPU you got.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

My thing is ******o, im trying to run at 3.609ghz, and it doesn't BSOD, or freeze or anything. It just restarts, instantly. like i pressesd reset. what the hey??


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
My thing is ******o, im trying to run at 3.609ghz, and it doesn't BSOD, or freeze or anything. It just restarts, instantly. like i pressesd reset. what the hey??

Power related.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Lower chipsets need that kinda voltage to get it that high







. It's a nvidia chipset, probably equivalent to something like a SB700.

Actually its more based around the level of power phases the mobos have and the quality of the VRM's. Nvidia chipsets overclock quite nicely. You also need to keep in mind EACH PROCESSOR IS DIFFERENT.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Power related.


Wrong.

When this problem happens, it usually happens from too little voltage, or a bad memory timing. Some RAM gets picky at certain settings, so that's like what it is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Actually its more based around the level of power phases the mobos have and the quality of the VRM's. Nvidia chipsets overclock quite nicely. You also need to keep in mind EACH PROCESSOR IS DIFFERENT.


I actually clarified that in an earlier post. There is a multi quote button btw.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Wrong.

When this problem happens, it usually happens from too little voltage, or a bad memory timing. Some RAM gets picky at certain settings, so that's like what it is.

I actually clarified that in an earlier post. There is a multi quote button btw.


I will agree with Pez that it's probrably RAM timings or something BUT it could possibly be a PSU related problem. 
If one of the rails (If it's a multi-rail PSU - Not familiar with the specs on yours) is experiencing a bad voltage drop under load, that could also trigger a reboot. If you tweak your voltage settings, RAM timings, ect, and if all else fails, check the output of your PSU with a digital meter to be sure it's not the root of your problem.

A dying PSU can also cause damage to your system if it happens to go bad in a really bad way. I know a guy that had one literally explode and took out his GPU, RAM and MB while catching his desk on fire. Luckily the CPU itself survived the incident.


----------



## fitman_82

Hi guys!
Excuse me in advance if my English isn't too good, but I'm an Italian Boy.
I've just a big problem with my 720 BE! I'm not able to overclock them with a good stability.

My system configuration is:
Asrock AM3 M3A790GHX/128M
AMD 720 BE
Artic Cooler Freezer Extreme Rev. 2
DDR3 1333Mhz PC10666 4GB CORSAIR CL9 DHX (2x2GB) (TW3X4G1333C9DHX)

I tried to overclock and now, I'm stable on AMD Overdrive test at [email protected] volt and NBridge [email protected],250 , but when I try to test stability with OCCT my system restarts after 3/4 minutes (with a blui screen on Windows 7 64bit).
The temps are 19/20 Â°C in idle and 29/30 on full load.

So, how should sets values to obtain more stability and if possible with a low CPU voltage??

Thanks very much!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Wrong.

When this problem happens, it usually happens from too little voltage, or a bad memory timing. Some RAM gets picky at certain settings, so that's like what it is.

I actually clarified that in an earlier post. There is a multi quote button btw.



Yep, Voltage is a form of power. AKA Power Related. Also, RAM or IMC problems would produce a BSOD, Heat is a black screen and voltage is a shutoff according to *Chew.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Yep, Voltage is a form of power. AKA Power Related. Also, RAM or IMC problems would produce a BSOD, Heat is a black screen and voltage is a shutoff according to *Chew.


RAM and IMC problems don't always result in a BSOD. Voltage isn't usually referred to as "Power Related", so be more specific.


----------



## Yukss

mine so far










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818210


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
RAM and IMC problems don't always result in a BSOD. Voltage isn't usually referred to as "Power Related", so be more specific.

Just going by common occurrences and by someone who knows about Phenom's more than any of us.


----------



## pez

Lol well I've dealt with 3 types of Phenom's so far, so I'm not speaking from inexperiense.

On a side note, I think I might be selling the unlockable x3 and keeping the x4.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Just going by common occurrences and by someone who knows about Phenom's more than any of us.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Lol well I've dealt with 3 types of Phenom's so far, so I'm not speaking from inexperiense.

On a side note, I think I might be selling the unlockable x3 and keeping the x4.


Easy, easy, my friends, what started this fire fight? my statement about the computer shuting off w/o a BSOD?

And we have all tried multiple phenoms (well... some have)

It could be worse guys...you could be console gamers, stuck at the same clocks as everyone else, and never have to think about full speed









On a side note, i love PC gaming







to anyone else who prefers PC's over consoles


----------



## LethalRise750

PC Gaming rocks but its slowly becoming crap imo as they port more and more games from consoles to PC's.


----------



## H-man

Deleted


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


It could be worse guys...you could be console gamers, stuck at the same clocks as everyone else, and never have to think about full speed










Lol, nice.

Yeah, I'm putting my x4 back in tomorrow. While I enjoy the low temps, I'd rather have a 3.53GHz x4, than a 3.65 x3. Especially if I upgrade my monitor.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


mine so far

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818210




what was your NB clock and voltage?


----------



## MageVortex

I'd like to be in the club. I've been browsing these forums for a while, trying to figure all of the OC'ing do's and don'ts. I still don't know what i'm doing though...I want to get my RAM up to speed, and find out how best to OC my 720, but most of the guides seem written as though I already know how to do what they suggest...
So i'm going to continue perusing the forums, and see how long it takes all of it to sink in...hopefully i'll be able to get it together soon, as I want my machine to shine, and I only have 3 days left to figure out if i want to sendmy 5750 Radeon back to Newegg, and get the 5770 instead...not sure how much it will cost, and or if it will be worth it. Wish i had just gotten the 5770 to begin with..


----------



## H-man

OC IT!
And yes it will be...
For gaming you need GPU power.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MageVortex*


I'd like to be in the club. I've been browsing these forums for a while, trying to figure all of the OC'ing do's and don'ts. I still don't know what i'm doing though...I want to get my RAM up to speed, and find out how best to OC my 720, but most of the guides seem written as though I already know how to do what they suggest...
So i'm going to continue perusing the forums, and see how long it takes all of it to sink in...hopefully i'll be able to get it together soon, as I want my machine to shine, and I only have 3 days left to figure out if i want to sendmy 5750 Radeon back to Newegg, and get the 5770 instead...not sure how much it will cost, and or if it will be worth it. Wish i had just gotten the 5770 to begin with..


What resolution are you running?


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
what was your NB clock and voltage?

2600 mhz (NB)

and stock volt


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
2600 mhz (NB)

and stock volt

really, very good job, i can't post if im at 2400 and 1.28v









Is that a stable OC and what is your CPU revision, i have an 0904, so the worst for OC'ing


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


really, very good job, i can't post if im at 2400 and 1.28v









Is that a stable OC and what is your CPU revision, i have an 0904, so the worst for OC'ing










everest says this (i did not check the from of the cpu before i installed)

(CPUID) RevisiÃ³n00100F42h

the cpu vcore is seted at 1.450v.. the NB was the one i did not otuch at all..


----------



## MageVortex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


OC IT!
And yes it will be...
For gaming you need GPU power.


OC...what? My whole system? Yes, I plan on doing so, still just trying to figure out how. I've been using a program that i think came with my Mobo called TurboV, and have a MUCH easier time OC'ing the multiplier with it, as the AOD program doesn't recognize my CPU correctly at all, and won't overclock it until i have already overclocked it with the TurboV program....I really don't understand whats up with it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


What resolution are you running?


Unfortunately my monitor only goes as high as 1280x1040. I'll eventually replace it with a much nicer one, but for now thats about as high as it goes. I can RUN Crysis, the demo at least, but i can't have it all turned to very high settings or performance issues are noticeable, which surprised me since i was at such a low resolution compared to whats available..

**edit**
Also, I have read that the Phenom II's like cooling as much, if not more than, increased voltage. I currently have stock cooling for the CPU and GPU, and 3 case fans total. However, the temperature, according to AMD's OverDrive...well, actually, I have no idea how to tell what the temperature is..
I have activated the 4th core on my processor before, and it seemed to be working fine, however, i was hesitant to keep it turned on and running with stock cooling, even more hesitant to OC it with that stock cooling, and I'm really not even sure how much of a boost to performance I do/am/would/will get from having that fourth core up and running..

**next edit**
Argh, even if i were to return it to NewEgg in favor of getting the 5770, They are sold out, so I would have to wait who knows how long before I would actually receive it, and I don't want to stop playing Dragon Age: Origins..
Well, thats if i get the XFX card, with the double lifetime warranty, which is far superior to any others I see as far as that goes. However, I could theoretically get the Sapphire card instead...but the XFX has double lifetime, meaning better resale value. Thoughts?


----------



## JMT668

is 3.6GHz on 4 Core's @ 1.5Volts good?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


is 3.6GHz on 4 Core's @ 1.5Volts good?


Very. If i could get 3.6GHz with 4 cores, I would happily run at 1.55-1.6v.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


really, very good job, i can't post if im at 2400 and 1.28v









Is that a stable OC and what is your CPU revision, i have an 0904, so the worst for OC'ing










You may have just gotten a bad chip. The one I had was a 0904 and would boot at 4GHz, and almost stabilized at 3.84 for me on a SB700. Just sounds like a board or chip problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MageVortex*


Unfortunately my monitor only goes as high as 1280x1040. I'll eventually replace it with a much nicer one, but for now thats about as high as it goes. I can RUN Crysis, the demo at least, but i can't have it all turned to very high settings or performance issues are noticeable, which surprised me since i was at such a low resolution compared to whats available..

**edit**
Also, I have read that the Phenom II's like cooling as much, if not more than, increased voltage. I currently have stock cooling for the CPU and GPU, and 3 case fans total. However, the temperature, according to AMD's OverDrive...well, actually, I have no idea how to tell what the temperature is..
I have activated the 4th core on my processor before, and it seemed to be working fine, however, i was hesitant to keep it turned on and running with stock cooling, even more hesitant to OC it with that stock cooling, and I'm really not even sure how much of a boost to performance I do/am/would/will get from having that fourth core up and running..

**next edit**
Argh, even if i were to return it to NewEgg in favor of getting the 5770, They are sold out, so I would have to wait who knows how long before I would actually receive it, and I don't want to stop playing Dragon Age: Origins..
Well, thats if i get the XFX card, with the double lifetime warranty, which is far superior to any others I see as far as that goes. However, I could theoretically get the Sapphire card instead...but the XFX has double lifetime, meaning better resale value. Thoughts?


For that resolution, a HD 5750 would be fine. It doesn't hurt to OC with stock cooling as long as you watch your temps and keep them under specs. And of course stress test it to make sure it's stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


is 3.6GHz on 4 Core's @ 1.5Volts good?


That's more than a lot of people can get on even a 940 BE, so yeah







.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yea I have yet to get anything stable beyond 3.2GHz on 4 cores. I didnt try too hard, but maybe I will sometime this week.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Yea I have yet to get anything stable beyond 3.2GHz on 4 cores. I didnt try too hard, but maybe I will sometime this week.

What'd you max out at on just 3? Remember in gaming, 3 cores at 3.8GHz will do better than 4 cores at 3.2Ghz. For now anyways.


----------



## Kryton

Although my chip's extra core won't unlock, I'm still happy with it.
I've seen varied results from the 0904 dated chips and it also seems (Maybe?) there are steppings that overlap this date.
My chip is a 0904 CACZC chip and I guess it's one of the really good ones with what it can do as is but I'd still love to see it enable the 4th core so I can really put it to the test.

Right now the system is down (On purpose) but will get it going again before too long.


----------



## xc rider

Any help? I got to 3.4 at 1.425v.. Not stable.
Should i go up to 1.45? What if its not stable there?
I havent changed anything else yet btw.

and fyi this is for a stable 24/7 rig. Nothing extreme.


----------



## H-man

I can get 3.4 @ stock volts so that may be a poor chip...
Try unlocking it, that has gave more headroom to some.


----------



## xc rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
I can get 3.4 @ stock volts so that may be a poor chip...
Try unlocking it, that has gave more headroom to some.

I cant unlock with this board. I probably wont try for anything else if this proves stable. I was really hoping for 3500 though...


----------



## H-man

How are you ocing?


----------



## xc rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
How are you ocing?

Through the mobo. 200x17 at 1.45v.. Nothing else has been touched. Been running prime95 for an hour now.


----------



## H-man

I had to use the FSB, up it by 30 mhz increments and drop HT RAM and NB multis to keep stability.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xc rider* 
Through the mobo. 200x17 at 1.45v.. Nothing else has been touched. Been running prime95 for an hour now.

up the voltage to anywhere under 1.55v in the BIOS for a 24/7 OC. maybe up your NB voltage and lower your HT link speed


----------



## xc rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
I had to use the FSB, up it by 30 mhz increments and drop HT RAM and NB multis to keep stability.

edit: nm i see what youre saying. I was going to try that next.


----------



## xc rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


up the voltage to anywhere under 1.55v in the BIOS for a 24/7 OC. maybe up your NB voltage and lower your HT link speed


So then going up on the voltage a bit more is going to be fine?
Im still a newb at this. my last cpu was easier. heh


----------



## Yukss

iÂ´m not on the list btw


----------



## xc rider

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822544


----------



## H-man

Try the locked multi method, I'm getting 3.4 at stock volts


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xc rider*


So then going up on the voltage a bit more is going to be fine?
Im still a newb at this. my last cpu was *different*. heh


These chips are by far the easiest chips to overclock, like any other unlocked multi chip.

I would just up the multi personally and when it becomes unstable up the voltage untill its stable again, carry on doing that untill upping the voltage doesnt work, you have found your max overclock.


----------



## xc rider

Still running at 3.4.......
So is there a possibility that i can go higher with out bumping the voltage up too much by raising the fsb speed and dropping the multi? How does that work?


----------



## H-man

No idea, also with the method I used give the cpunb a bunp.


----------



## xc rider

So try keeping the multi the same and raising the fsb? cpunb?
Im gonna play around some more today.

Ill get this figured out. haha


----------



## phaseshift

let me understand this correctly, when OCing core temps are what matter the most. The cpu temps no matter how high they go doesn't matter? as long as the Core Temps are below 62C?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xc rider*


So then going up on the voltage a bit more is going to be fine?
Im still a newb at this. my last cpu was easier. heh


yup go for it


----------



## H-man

What does the bsod code 0x00000124 mean?


----------



## H-man

Meh.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822587


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
Meh.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822587

stable?


----------



## H-man

working on it, may be ram limited (I got that high by overvolting the cpu NB)


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xc rider* 
So try keeping the multi the same and raising the fsb? cpunb?
Im gonna play around some more today.

Ill get this figured out. haha

try this.

up the NB Voltage to +1v
the CPU Voltage to +.25
Lower the multiplier
Bump up the FSB
Keep HT Link Frequency under 2200


----------



## xc rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


try this.

up the NB Voltage to +1v
the CPU Voltage to +.25
Lower the multiplier
Bump up the FSB
Keep HT Link Frequency under 2200


Im not positive what the nb voltage should be stock as its set to auto. Infact all the voltages are except cpu and dram........ And i assume you meant .1????

Im really lost on all this. haha.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


working on it, may be ram limited (I got that high by overvolting the cpu NB)


what did you set your cpu nb at?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xc rider*


Im not positive what the nb voltage should be stock as its set to auto. Infact all the voltages are except cpu and dram........ And i assume you meant .1????

Im really lost on all this. haha.


yes .1v do not go to .3v


----------



## xc rider

wow. This thing is very picky.


----------



## H-man

Tell me about it...
I am sticking to 3.4 for now


----------



## xc rider

I cant get anything over 3.4. No idea why. But its not a big deal. Ive got the performance i wanted.









This thing LOVES volts. No idea why i cant lower them.. Just will not run on anything less than 1.45v


----------



## elito

1.36V for 3.6? i doubt it..but good luck.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Is there a C3 revision, to increase overclocking headroom even farther?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Is there a C3 revision, to increase overclocking headroom even farther?

not for the 720 it has been discontinued, the 740 from what I hear might be 3 steppings


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Is there a C3 revision, to increase overclocking headroom even farther?

From what i'm told, C3 is coming very soon, they should be using the same IMC the 965 has, physically locking the dead cores and hopefully better overclocking.

The 740 is taking over though.


----------



## xc rider

FInally. 24/7 stable. Ran for hours in prime95 and 2 hours in OCCT: Linpack...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=828706


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xc rider*


FInally. 24/7 stable. Ran for hours in prime95 and 2 hours in OCCT: Linpack... 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=828706


o man..congrats on finding your clock..but wow..1.475~? for just 3.4? kinda high...


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
o man..congrats on finding your clock..but wow..1.475~? for just 3.4? kinda high...

could be an 0904, mine wants 1.5375v to do 3.5


----------



## H-man

Try running more volts through the cpu NB.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


could be an 0904, mine wants 1.5375v to do 3.5


Jesus thats high lol


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Jesus thats high lol


yea lol, it's core 0, it needs that. my other ones are much better, but i can't use NCC, cause then it unlocks abd then crashes even at 2.8







I want a bulldozer chip


----------



## H-man

Some thing odd, with fsb ocing my cpu nb needs a volt bump to go at 2000 mhz...


----------



## mr. biggums

has anyone in here run into issues when having there multiplier over 18.5? i originally had my clock at 3.7 on the 18.5 multi had a 24 hour prime 95 run showing it was stable. but i ended up finding out certain games where crashing with it there as soon has i put it on 18 all the issues where gone.


----------



## H-man

Maybe it is the nb.


----------



## phaseshift

I'm stuck at 3.76ghz

215x17.5
1.568v vcore

I want 3.8ghz!


----------



## xc rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


o man..congrats on finding your clock..but wow..1.475~? for just 3.4? kinda high...


Yes it is high. I have it set at 1.45 in the bios though.


----------



## Twitchn

I just got my 720be and went through the procedures of unlocking it and wanted to say hi to you guys.
After I unlocked it I then went to Prime95 and let it run about 12hours before I started any overclocking. 
Running smooth as silk at 49c under load in prime and 29c at idle with the H50 unit.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829631


----------



## plamb99

Sometime when I boot

I got this screen after the post....

there a little N in the screen....

and it stop loading.,...

anyone know???

I'm not overclocking right now...just to let you know...

thanks


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plamb99*


Sometime when I boot

I got this screen after the post....

there a little N in the screen....

and it stop loading.,...

anyone know???

I'm not overclocking right now...just to let you know...

thanks


could be many other things, fill out your system profile in your USERCP so we get more info


----------



## H-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plamb99*


Sometime when I boot

I got this screen after the post....

there a little N in the screen....

and it stop loading.,...

anyone know???

I'm not overclocking right now...just to let you know...

thanks


That happens if you press a key at the wrong time with my board.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

is 3.6 with the nb at 2000 net faster than 3.7 w/ nb at 1800?


----------



## H-man

Try increasing the nb multi and voltage if you want to risk it.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

my nb voltage is maxed out, and i only got it up to 2000 stable, I had to do so by going to stock speeds on my RAM, 5-7-7-24 1066


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plamb99*


Sometime when I boot

I got this screen after the post....

there a little N in the screen....

and it stop loading.,...

anyone know???

I'm not overclocking right now...just to let you know...

thanks


i got that same screen some times but have no idea what is causing it. i think it only appeared when i was mesing around with some values in the bios, since i have my stable settings it never happened again. so maybe your "default" settings arent stable, my guess would be the ram values since they mostly need some manual adjustment.


----------



## ikcti

Phenom II X3 720BE

- 3.3Ghz
- 200Mhz x 16.5
- 1600Mhz
- 1.325v
- 2000Mhz
- 2000Mhz
- Asus M4A785TD-M EVO
- 785GX
- Xigmatek Dark Knight
- 4 Cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832318


----------



## xc rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikcti*


Phenom II X3 720BE

- 3.3Ghz
- 200Mhz x 16.5
- 1600Mhz
- 1.325v
- 2000Mhz
- 2000Mhz
- Asus M4A785TD-M EVO
- 785GX
- Xigmatek Dark Knight
- 4 Cores
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832318


Thats just not fair.


----------



## hooah212002

- Clock Speed: 3.6
- Bus xMulti: 206 x 17.5
- RAM Speed: 1100
- Vcore: 1.504
- HT Link: 2266
- NB Speed: 2472
- Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset: 790x
- CPU Cooling: Scythe Katana3
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833102


----------



## toyz72

3.2 all 4 cores.not even pushing on it.i lke it right where its at.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

seeing as my chip sucks compared to everyone else's (i need to relap) I have another question. Is 800mhz DDR2 THAT much slower than 1066? Also HT link: how slow is too slow. Also NB: 1800mhz too slow?


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


seeing as my chip sucks compared to everyone else's (i need to relap) I have another question. Is 800mhz DDR2 THAT much slower than 1066? Also HT link: how slow is too slow. Also NB: 1800mhz too slow?


re: NB speed: I noticed a huge gain in every day useage performance going from 2200 to 2400.


----------



## xc rider

Halp! Found this under Event Viewer in win after a hard crash playing flight sim 9.....
NB Voltage?

"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Component: AMD Northbridge
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: HyperTransport Watchdog Timeout Error
Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."

This ONLY happens while Playing FLight Simulator.. And has never happened while stress tetsting....


----------



## xc rider

eh. I figure ill just send this thing back to newegg. And try a new one.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xc rider* 
Halp! Found this under Event Viewer in win after a hard crash playing flight sim 9.....
NB Voltage?

"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Component: AMD Northbridge
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: HyperTransport Watchdog Timeout Error
Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."

This ONLY happens while Playing FLight Simulator.. And has never happened while stress tetsting....

Have you tried running Flight Simulator at stock speeds? if you still have problems is unlikely to be the chip.

Just installed me a Corsair H50.







Its taken 6'c off load temps compared to my lapped xiggy, that was with a very good mount too. Might post some photos up if anyone wants.


----------



## xc rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Have you tried running Flight Simulator at stock speeds? if you still have problems is unlikely to be the chip.

Just installed me a Corsair H50.







Its taken 6'c off load temps compared to my lapped xiggy, that was with a very good mount too. Might post some photos up if anyone wants.










No issues at stock speeds that i can remember. However i have had GPU driver issues in the past.

But, im still going to send this chip back and see if i get a better one. I just dont like the volts this one needs. Even though it may be "fine"....


----------



## sosikwitit

Nothing special...

- Clock Speed: 3500Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 17.5
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz
- Vcore: 1.45v
- HT Link: 1600Mhz
- Motherboard: Biostar 790Gx 128m
- Chipset: 790Gx/SB750
- CPU Cooling: Zalman 9700 (MX-2 paste)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=834870


----------



## kromar

from time to time i get bluescreens from the nvidia driver while gaming when i have my cpu overclocked, i have tried many different settings but nothing helped with that and i tried a lot of different gpu drivers and i have the same problem with all of them.

the bluescreen says something like PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA nv4_displ.dll or something like that....
could it be possible that this is caused by the ram? i have it @[email protected] [email protected] would it be save to run it at 1.7v to see if that helps? 
any other ideas whats causing these bluescreens?
i remember that i also get a lot of "driver" bluescreens when i try to go higher than 3.4ghz on the cpu...


----------



## xc rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


from time to time i get bluescreens from the nvidia driver while gaming when i have my cpu overclocked, i have tried many different settings but nothing helped with that and i tried a lot of different gpu drivers and i have the same problem with all of them.

the bluescreen says something like PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA nv4_displ.dll or something like that....
could it be possible that this is caused by the ram? i have it @[email protected] [email protected] would it be save to run it at 1.7v to see if that helps? 
any other ideas whats causing these bluescreens?
i remember that i also get a lot of "driver" bluescreens when i try to go higher than 3.4ghz on the cpu...


I dont get the bsod but it just locks up. The screen freezes and the sound stops. HDD light stops as well.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

IF i get a BSOD, is it RAM or NB or CPU or HT link instability? and is 3.7 out of a badly lapped 0904, with an nVidia chipset, 4 DIMMs and a 64 bit OS asking too much?


----------



## willibj

Hey guys and gals ... I'm Ben or Benji (Willis not Willi too, always spell check your name when signing up haha)

I'm new to the scene, been overclocking for a while, but never had my own PC to do it on (always too poor lol), just built and clocked others for them, finally have my own. Here's my first attempt at a solid overclock on my new pc, my guidelines were to keep the Vcore at or below 1.425 (AMD's recommended limit) and still break 3.6GHz (SUCCESS !!!) on air cooling, and not large cooling by any means. To jump beyond 3.66 required 1.45v, so I'll stick 30mhz lower for now, have booted @ 3.78 with 1.475v but not interested in that at all. Still want to get the Ram timings a little lower if possible, and perhaps suck some more speed out of my CPU/GPU, but I'm certainly happy for the moment.

Haven't tried to unlock cores, have no interest in it, prefer the lower power, higher clocks and not interested in instability. Did manage to get the CPU stable @ stock at 3.3GHz, but where's the fun in that? haha

REALLY noticed a huge jump in the NB difference (bumped Volts up to 1.325 to stabilize) and putting my memory timings down from 9-9-9-24 to where they are now.

Find my specs below if interested ... good to meet u all (albeit I'm somewhat late, should've saved for the i5 system I was looking at haha)

3630 MHz
220 MHz x 16.5
1466 MHz DDR3 (7-7-7-20)
1.425V
HT - 1980 MHz
NB - 2420 MHz
GA-MA790XT-UD4P
AMD 790X
OCZ Vendetta 2 (92mm Cooler: Idle 26C / Load 42C *these make me happy*)

Prime95 Small/Large/Blend Tested (4 Hour minimum, up to 12 when bothered)
Memtest 86 Stable
Crysis stable (lol)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=835562

ASUS 23.5" 1080P Widescreen
HIS ATI HD5770 @ 950/1325
WD Black 640gb
Antec 750watt PSU
Antec 300 Illusion Case (all fans on low ... for fear of it taking off ... loud too)
Note *the 140mm fan sucking air straight out of the upwards blowing CPU fan makes a HUGE difference, so glad I designed with that in mind.

Alrighty, thought I'd add mine in ... I might try and break 3.8Ghz soon just for show and to get my name up there, but for now ... it's been a pleasure









EDIT:

I didn't realize, the system in my Sig is my best mates PC I built and clocked for him lol ... I'll change it over soon ...


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willibj* 
Hey guys and gals ... I'm Ben or Benji (Willis not Willi too, always spell check your name when signing up haha)

I'm new to the scene, been overclocking for a while, but never had my own PC to do it on (always too poor lol), just built and clocked others for them, finally have my own. Here's my first attempt at a solid overclock on my new pc, my guidelines were to keep the Vcore at or below 1.425 (AMD's recommended limit) and still break 3.6GHz (SUCCESS !!!) on air cooling, and not large cooling by any means. To jump beyond 3.66 required 1.45v, so I'll stick 30mhz lower for now, have booted @ 3.78 with 1.475v but not interested in that at all. Still want to get the Ram timings a little lower if possible, and perhaps suck some more speed out of my CPU/GPU, but I'm certainly happy for the moment.

Haven't tried to unlock cores, have no interest in it, prefer the lower power, higher clocks and not interested in instability. Did manage to get the CPU stable @ stock at 3.3GHz, but where's the fun in that? haha

REALLY noticed a huge jump in the NB difference (bumped Volts up to 1.325 to stabilize) and putting my memory timings down from 9-9-9-24 to where they are now.

Find my specs below if interested ... good to meet u all (albeit I'm somewhat late, should've saved for the i5 system I was looking at haha)

3630 MHz
220 MHz x 16.5
1466 MHz DDR3 (7-7-7-20)
1.425V
HT - 1980 MHz
NB - 2420 MHz
GA-MA790XT-UD4P
AMD 790X
OCZ Vendetta 2 (92mm Cooler: Idle 26C / Load 42C *these make me happy*)

Prime95 Small/Large/Blend Tested (4 Hour minimum, up to 12 when bothered)
Memtest 86 Stable
Crysis stable (lol)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=835562

ASUS 23.5" 1080P Widescreen
HIS ATI HD5770 @ 950/1325
WD Black 640gb
Antec 750watt PSU
Antec 300 Illusion Case (all fans on low ... for fear of it taking off ... loud too)
Note *the 140mm fan sucking air straight out of the upwards blowing CPU fan makes a HUGE difference, so glad I designed with that in mind.

Alrighty, thought I'd add mine in ... I might try and break 3.8Ghz soon just for show and to get my name up there, but for now ... it's been a pleasure









EDIT:

I didn't realize, the system in my Sig is my best mates PC I built and clocked for him lol ... I'll change it over soon ...

Looks like you know how to do descent builds. Do you have any idea of the stepping your chip is? Because it seems to overclock quite well. 1.425v is the max auto voltage used for stock speeds. its fine to raise it up alittle more but thats your choise.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xc rider*


I dont get the bsod but it just locks up. The screen freezes and the sound stops. HDD light stops as well.


well sometimes it also freezes, i now raised my ram voltage (it doesnt get hot at all so i guess its not to bad) and so far i havent got a bsod while gaming. but its to early to say that its the ram so i will test that like a week or so and if i dont get a bsod in that time i think its save to assume that was the problem:O


----------



## xc rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
well sometimes it also freezes, i now raised my ram voltage (it doesnt get hot at all so i guess its not to bad) and so far i havent got a bsod while gaming. but its to early to say that its the ram so i will test that like a week or so and if i dont get a bsod in that time i think its save to assume that was the problem:O

Ill have to do more testing once i get my cpu back.


----------



## hermitmaster

disregard this message


----------



## Twitchn

Ok I would like to join:

- 3700mhz
- 200 x 18.5
- 1333mhz ddr3 8-8-8-21
- 1.325v
- 2000mhz
- 2000mhz
- Asus M4a79xtd EVO
- 790x
- Corsair H50
- 4
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=836486
12 hours Prime95 Blend test and stable.
Playing MoW right now tho(lol)


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twitchn*


Ok I would like to join:

- 3700mhz
- 200 x 18.5
- 1333mhz ddr3 8-8-8-21
- 1.325v
- 2000mhz
- 2000mhz
- Asus M4a79xtd EVO
- 790x
- Corsair H50
- 4
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=836486
12 hours Prime95 Blend test and stable.
Playing MoW right now tho(lol)


oO awesome clocks! mine does only 3.3 at 1.325v


----------



## willibj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Looks like you know how to do descent builds. Do you have any idea of the stepping your chip is? Because it seems to overclock quite well. 1.425v is the max auto voltage used for stock speeds. its fine to raise it up alittle more but thats your choise.


Well thank you very much, I try lol.

The whole build only cost me $1100 a month or so ago, monitor, case all components (everything including mouse keyboard), plus I got a 1TB storage drive, some flash drives and external enclosures etc ... I think I did well.

I think the link to my CPU-Z validation page shows the Stepping to be honest.

It's not a bad chip, but I've seen much better results. Look at the guy above getting 3.7 @ 1.325 ... I actually find that VERY hard to believe, but I'm trusting, so fair enough .... the H2o cooling of the Corsair will help a lot on that, perhaps I should invest









I'd love to reach those speeds with Cool N Quiet still turned on, as I prefer my PC running 24/7 if possible.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willibj* 
Well thank you very much, I try lol.

The whole build only cost me $1100 a month or so ago, monitor, case all components (everything including mouse keyboard), plus I got a 1TB storage drive, some flash drives and external enclosures etc ... I think I did well.

I think the link to my CPU-Z validation page shows the Stepping to be honest.

It's not a bad chip, but I've seen much better results. Look at the guy above getting 3.7 @ 1.325 ... I actually find that VERY hard to believe, but I'm trusting, so fair enough .... the H2o cooling of the Corsair will help a lot on that, perhaps I should invest









I'd love to reach those speeds with Cool N Quiet still turned on, as I prefer my PC running 24/7 if possible.

That seems like a very good price, my build is a constant never ending work in progress, im always buying things for it .

I must say i also find 3.7 on stock volts almost impossible to belive also

About the cooling, the Xigmatek HDT-S1284 is good but the the S1283 is better because of the placement of the heat pipes, theres one right over the middle of the core's. I was using the S1283 untill yesterday then my H50 arrived. Did tests before and after, got 6'c lower temps after and thats without giving the Arctic silver setting time. Very happy and cool so far, just waiting for some real cold (-1'c+ or colder) mornings so i can do some 4-4.1GHz PI runs and things.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twitchn*


Ok I would like to join:

- 3700mhz
- 200 x 18.5
- 1333mhz ddr3 8-8-8-21
- 1.325v
- 2000mhz
- 2000mhz
- Asus M4a79xtd EVO
- 790x
- Corsair H50
- 4
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=836486
12 hours Prime95 Blend test and stable.
Playing MoW right now tho(lol)


how are you getting that high at 1.325.pffff.im at 3.2 all 4 cores,using 1.375.


----------



## Twitchn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


how are you getting that high at 1.325.pffff.im at 3.2 all 4 cores,using 1.375.


Well mate the only thing I concentrated on first was my clock speed only.
I went from the stock 14.5 to 15.5 and ran prime blend for 3 hours till I went to 16. I ran Prime95 blend for 3 hours for each one in .5 steppings till 18.5 then ran for 12 hours. The main thing was I switched my case out to a CM690 and 2fans front pushing in and one top blowing out and one side blowing in. I also put on a corsair H50 and configured it into a push pull configuration with a Scythe sflex-f fan and I stay at 27c-28c idle and 42c-43c load.
I might mess with the volts when i feel a bit more comfortable as to try to get to 4.0ghz but I am happy at a 24/7 3.7ghz.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toyz72* 
how are you getting that high at 1.325.pffff.im at 3.2 all 4 cores,using 1.375.

Especially with that NB so low.....


----------



## toyz72

so your telling me,your only running 1.325 volts on the processor?and its at 3.7 stable.are you using the fsb?very curious on this one.


----------



## Twitchn

Yea it runs really nice with low voltages, I really want to push it some more later this week after I get some gaming sessions over.


----------



## Twitchn

The only thing I have done in the bios is adjust the multi.And my ram


----------



## Fear of Oneself

i reseted my CMOS, and this time i left cool 'n' quiet on, it seems to work with the proc overclocked, how sick is that?

EDIT: screw that, it drops the v on the CPU, thus resulting in failure


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


i reseted my CMOS, and this time i left cool 'n' quiet on, it seems to work with the proc overclocked, how sick is that?

EDIT: screw that, it drops the v on the CPU, thus resulting in failure


LOL that made my night and day..LOL


----------



## xc rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
i reseted my CMOS, and this time i left cool 'n' quiet on, it seems to work with the proc overclocked, how sick is that?

EDIT: screw that, it drops the v on the CPU, thus resulting in failure

It was working fine for me. No crashes.


----------



## H-man

Same here,and I'm running a $100 cpu


----------



## Snapman

im new to this whole overclocking scene, just build my system about 2 days ago, and im interested in getting the best bang for my buck.

Im using: Phenom II X3 720BE, GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H, SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 4670, G.SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600, Stock AMD Fan, with windows 7 x64 installed

i was reading up on what the 720BE is capable of, and i was able to unlock my 4th core.
One question i have is, should i keep my forth core unlocked and keep cpu clock at 3.2, or should i keep at 3 cores and push them as far as i can.

At 4core 3.2ghz (15x215), my system is idling at 36c (Everest). Voltage is default. I jumped in my bios and shutdown the fan's automated system and have it running at full speed (2900rpm)

NOTE* - unlocking 4th core disables core sensors.


----------



## darklord27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snapman*


im new to this whole overclocking scene, just build my system about 2 days ago, and im interested in getting the best bang for my buck.

Im using: Phenom II X3 720BE, GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H, SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 4670, G.SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600, Stock AMD Fan, with windows 7 x64 installed

i was reading up on what the 720BE is capable of, and i was able to unlock my 4th core.
One question i have is, should i keep my forth core unlocked and keep cpu clock at 3.2, or should i keep at 3 cores and push them as far as i can.

At 4core 3.2ghz (15x215), my system is idling at 36c (Everest). Voltage is default. I jumped in my bios and shutdown the fan's automated system and have it running at full speed (2900rpm)

NOTE* - unlocking 4th core disables core sensors.


depends on what you want to do with it. for games i would take 3 cores at higher clock at the moment, because there arent much games that can fully use 4 cores and you get higher performance because of higher clocks and more L3 cache per core. but if you do al lot of encoding and stuff, 4 cores will grant more performance.

you have to decide for yourself what you really need. i am running 3x 3.2 for 24/7 use, because for what i'm doing i cant feel any difference between 3 or 4 cores. and remember that your power consumption increases by giving more volts to the cpu.

OCing brings a lot of fun, but i dont use these settings for 24/7.
also the stock cooler is not the best for overclocking, but you can give it a try and see what you're able to do.

the core sensor issue is normal when unlocking the 4th core. you have to go by cpu temp.


----------



## Snapman

id use this machine mostly for gaming.

i ordered some thermal paste, that should be coming in today,
Rosewill RCX-TC060 Thermal Compound

how would i go about removing the old paste.

also, should i use occt or prime for testing?


----------



## Snapman

also, i do all my purchasing from newegg.
what would you recommend i purchase for cpu heatsink/fan.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapman* 
also, i do all my purchasing from newegg.
what would you recommend i purchase for cpu heatsink/fan.

I have this, the Scythe Katana3

As for TIM, you can't beat Arctic Silver 5

To remove the TIM, use this, from Arctic Silver as well.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
I have this, the Scythe Katana3

As for TIM, you can't beat Arctic Silver 5

To remove the TIM, use this, from Arctic Silver as well.

those two mentioned are good..but for its money, the xiggy 1283 - like most of us would be more than great, and as for TIM i personally recommend ocz freeze, just because it doesnt need any curing time. and it beats AS5 1-2C off. AS5 WAS good..but ppl should move on and try different things.


----------



## Snapman

how long does it take TIM to cure? This is what im using

i plan on putting this paste that just came in later on today, wanna make sure i do this right. I also heard that you can remove old TIM with a q-tip and rubbing alcohol, is that true?


----------



## H-man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
those two mentioned are good..but for its money, the xiggy 1283 - like most of us would be more than great, and as for TIM i personally recommend ocz freeze, just because it doesnt need any curing time. and it beats AS5 1-2C off. AS5 WAS good..but ppl should move on and try different things.

You can get the dark night for 30 bucks at frys last time I checked.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
You can get the dark night for 30 bucks at frys last time I checked.

Dark Knights are the way to go, they come with an excellent fan too. They cool about the same as a TRUE. The only way your going to get better temps is to Lap a TRUE or get a megahalems. Other possibly good sinks would be the Noctua NH-D14 and the Cooler Master V8/V10.


----------



## Snapman

i found the xigmatek dark night on newegg, what im a little confused with is that its listed to be compatible with these sockets:
ALL AMD Socket K8 754/939/940 CPU - Athlon 64/FX/X2 - Opteron - Sempron
ALL AMD Socket AM2-940 CPU -Phenom X 3 X 4 -Athlon 64/FX/ X2 - Opteron - Sempron

When my GA-MA790GPT-UD3H is an AM3 socket. This would be a no go right?


----------



## darklord27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapman* 
i found the xigmatek dark night on newegg, what im a little confused with is that its listed to be compatible with these sockets:
ALL AMD Socket K8 754/939/940 CPU - Athlon 64/FX/X2 - Opteron - Sempron
ALL AMD Socket AM2-940 CPU -Phenom X 3 X 4 -Athlon 64/FX/ X2 - Opteron - Sempron

When my GA-MA790GPT-UD3H is an AM3 socket. This would be a no go right?

am2 and am3 have the same mounting system.
but u cannot mount the dark knight vertically


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapman* 
i found the xigmatek dark night on newegg, what im a little confused with is that its listed to be compatible with these sockets:
ALL AMD Socket K8 754/939/*940* CPU - Athlon 64/FX/X2 - Opteron - Sempron
ALL AMD Socket AM2-940 CPU -Phenom X 3 X 4 -Athlon 64/FX/ X2 - Opteron - Sempron

When my GA-MA790GPT-UD3H is an AM3 socket. This would be a no go right?

940 is AM2, AM2+ and AM3, they just added one more pin on so you couldnt put these CPU's into 939 systems.

So the Dark knight on new egg is a go go!


----------



## phaseshift

got my new mobo in yesterday! I like it I was able to drop my vcore to 1.52v from 1.55

I can probably do 1.50v but I haven't tried.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840222

I have come to the conclusion that my chip can only top out between 7.5-7.8ghz or I need some watercooling haha


----------



## H-man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
940 is AM2, AM2+ and AM3, they just added one more pin on so you couldnt put these CPU's into 939 systems.

So the Dark knight on new egg is a go go!

Get a mugden II or a TRUE for that cost.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

getting some water for Xmas, my goal is 3.8, can get 3.6 stable like cutting warm butter, going for 3.656 with a NB OC and lower CPU voltage ATM (sig value at 1.56v on the CPU, going for 1.53v stable as well)


----------



## kromar

sooo i got a bsod again yesterday with the increased ram voltage.... it lasted a lot longer than with the lower voltage but im not sure if thats just a random abnormality or if its really caused due to too low ram voltage.
i loosened the timings to 7-7-7-24-2T-31 and will see how long it takes this time till i get the same bsod...
i also tested if the higher voltage was the reason why i cant push my chip above 3.4ghz but seems it doesent help with the overclocking part:/


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Kromar, i don't mean to burst you bubble, but the X3 720 is built to run as a tri-2.8 and your at a quad-3.4, I would say run prime 95, try to find your weakest core(s) and use ACC (or NCC) to calibrate the weaker core, i hear the quads just need more voltage, if you could tell me how it works you that would be lovely (Im at 1.55v 24/7 so a little voltage up won't hurt i don't think)


----------



## Twitchn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Kromar, i don't mean to burst you bubble, but the X3 720 is built to run as a tri-2.8 and your at a quad-3.4, I would say run prime 95, try to find your weakest core(s) and use ACC (or NCC) to calibrate the weaker core, i hear the quads just need more voltage, if you could tell me how it works you that would be lovely (Im at 1.55v 24/7 so a little voltage up won't hurt i don't think)


I guess mine is just one of those chips that is an easy oc. My voltage is nice and low: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=845015
I have mine running 24/7 and never go above 35c on load


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Kromar, i don't mean to burst you bubble, but the X3 720 is built to run as a tri-2.8 and your at a quad-3.4, I would say run prime 95, try to find your weakest core(s) and use ACC (or NCC) to calibrate the weaker core, i hear the quads just need more voltage, if you could tell me how it works you that would be lovely (Im at 1.55v 24/7 so a little voltage up won't hurt i don't think)


well it doesent matter if i have 3 or 4 cores, i cant pass 3.4ghz no matter how much voltage i give them (tried up to 1.55v)
oh i think i still have my acc set to auto , should change that again to the adjusted values, maybe thats the problem:O


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey again guys

I changed my OC slightly because it was unstable

Current

Format:

- Clock Speed *3700 MHz*
- Bus xMulti *x 18.5*
- RAM Speed *1066 MHz (stock 800 MHz)*
- Vcore *1.472V *
- HT Link *2000 MHz*
- NB Speed *2600 MHz*
- Motherboard *GA-MA790X-UD4P*
- Chipset *790X*
- CPU Cooling *Scythe Mugen 2*
- Number of Core's *3 *


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twitchn* 
I guess mine is just one of those chips that is an easy oc. My voltage is nice and low: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=845015
I have mine running 24/7 and never go above 35c on load









and this is running prime95 for a couple hours and also OCCT?


----------



## H-man

And what was the ambient?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Suicide
- Clock Speed 4000 MHz
- Bus xMulti x 20
- RAM Speed 800MHz (stock 800 MHz)
- Vcore 1.525V 
- HT Link 2000MHz
- NB Speed 2000MHz
- Motherboard DFI DK 790GX-M2RS
- Chipset 790GX
- CPU Cooling Swiftech GTX
- Number of Core's 4
10 linx runs stable
- Clock Speed 3804 MHz
- Bus xMulti x 19
- RAM Speed 800MHz (stock 800 MHz)
- Vcore 1.525V 
- HT Link 2000MHz
- NB Speed 2000MHz
- Motherboard DFI DK 790GX-M2RS
- Chipset 790GX
- CPU Cooling Swiftech GTX
- Number of Core's 4


----------



## Twitchn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
and this is running prime95 for a couple hours and also OCCT?

I ran prime blend for 3 hours then I just ran the OCCT program as I have not not ran it yet:


----------



## Yukss

so far..


----------



## Snapman

i just applied Rosewill RCX-TC060 thermal paste on my cpu.

i was reading that theres not wait time for this, yet i just flipped on my comp, and instead of it running 40c idle, its going 46-47. (slapped the side panel back on and went to 41 after five minutes)

ran it through occt for 10 mins, topped 62c, 51c per core.

I got these temps from EVEREST Ultimate Engineer Edition. Is there any other progs that have more accurate results?


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snapman*


I got these temps from EVEREST Ultimate Engineer Edition. Is there any other progs that have more accurate results?


"programs" don't give accurate results. If you want accurate, you need a temperature probe.


----------



## xc rider

What should the idle temps on this thing be? Mines reading 35c right now.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

mine idles at 25c with 3 cores and water cooling 35c sounds ok for air cooling


----------



## AXE09

... i got a sempron 140 for my friend .. few months ago.. it had a stable unlock









but.. few days back i got another sempron 140 whc i placed in the above motherboard... to chk the unlocking .. and yes it unlocked









but after all this.. we returned to the old sempron 140 ..! 
and now.. i restarts while loading windows..

we tried a fresh windows also


----------



## xc rider

Idling at 39c now. *** I mean thats not bad i suppose

Running warmer than my last one. I might take it out and clean it off and put new stuff on it. heh


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapman* 
i just applied Rosewill RCX-TC060 thermal paste on my cpu.

i was reading that theres not wait time for this, yet i just flipped on my comp, and instead of it running 40c idle, its going 46-47. (slapped the side panel back on and went to 41 after five minutes)

ran it through occt for 10 mins, topped 62c, 51c per core.

I got these temps from EVEREST Ultimate Engineer Edition. Is there any other progs that have more accurate results?

you seriously applied ROSEWILL thermal paste on your cpu? wow..LOL no my friend, ROSEWILL is just NOT the way to go =]. OCZ FREEZE - is probably the best w/o anysorts of complicated application methods and it doest have any cure time. TX-3 is currently top aswell..but its really tricky to apply since its very very thick...


----------



## H-man

New OC at 1.375 vcore 4x ram multi *710* processor
with a FSB of 270
3.5 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851624


----------



## Floy

Right, I would like to do some more overclocking on my cpu. I have OC'ed to 3.2ghz by increasing the multiplier in my BIOS. Currently my idle temperature is 23Â° (22Â° ambient). Max (using small fft's with prime95), my max temperature never went over 30Â°. I also had all my case fans running on max. My voltages were on stock for this and everything is running stable with my Windows 7 Ultimate x64.

I would like to overclock to 3.5. I am not very experienced yet with overclocking, so how should I proceed with this?


----------



## darklord27

just up your multiplier step by step and do some stress test or bench to see if its stable, for example 5runs of LinX or cinebench. if it is not stable, increase your vcore step by step und and test until it is stable. if you want to get higher clocks (something between 3.6 and 4ghz) you will reach a point, where just increasing vcore does not help anymore, but 3.5 should not be a problem.

when you are satisfied with your oc results, do some longer stress test to be sure. 20 runs of LinX or 10hours Prime95 or OCCT.

dont forget to watch your cpu and core temps while stressing.


----------



## eljitto

do you guys think this mobo will be able to unlock the 4th core for the 720 BE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128398

thanks in advance


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eljitto*


do you guys think this mobo will be able to unlock the 4th core for the 720 BE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128398

thanks in advance


Its has the correct chipset so i dont see why it wouldnt.


----------



## elito

anything new wills?


----------



## AaronCooper

Just a little sneak at my 700e


















This was an extremely easy 1.2GHz overclock and it has much more headroom, however as you can see even though this is an E series chip, the Artic Cooler Pro 64 isn't the best thing when run with 1.475v.

By the way, it don't need 1.475v but i'm keeping the higher vcore so i can just bump the FSB and bench at 4ghz without issues.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


anything new wills?


Not really, cash is lower than ever before so no upgrades or such at the moment. I was hardly able to afford this H50 really but will be driving in a month so i will be able to get me some more work and possibly a Phenom II 965.

Any updates on your setup? 5770 Still looking after you?


----------



## mypcisugly

willhemmens how due like your h50?


----------



## AaronCooper

Now running 3.6GHz @ 1.4v as i don't think my board likes 333FSB too much (4ghz)


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


willhemmens how due like your h50?


Very much. After using a Zalman CNPS 9700 for a year then a Xigmatek S1283 for 10 months i got used to air cooling and didnt think i would be able to better it unless i when to a huge WC loop. The best temps i ever got where with my Xigmatek S1283, the heat pipes took the heat away so fast but the base not being like the Zalman ment that it wasnt easy to mount and i never felt i knew when i had a good mount.

I have been constantly looking at the H50 since it was released. So I was looking around on Amazon and was looking at Corsair Ram and saw how much the H50 was so i snapped it up and got it a few days after. So far its been great, i have access to my Ram and theres alot more room in the case. I also think it looks much nicer than my old cooler.

Going to drop in 8GB of OCZ 1066 with the bin heat pipes and heat spreaders, before i wouldnt have only been able to fit one or two sticks in because of the huge heat pipe cooling now theres plenty of space for all 4.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


Now running 3.6GHz @ 1.4v as i don't think my board likes 333FSB too much (4ghz)


Thats a very high FSB for a AMD rig to be running, dout my motherboard would be stable much above 310, I guess thats a downside to these Eco chips, low multi's.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

My FSB tops at 258, doesn't POST at 260, I've never had good luck with computers. Btw 3.6 is semi-stable, it will crash in DIRT, and DIRT only. Turns out i've hit a thermal barrier. I opened all the windows in this room and put a fan beside my case, did 2.5 hours linpack at 3.65 (35C load) and it had no problems. Then i closed everything up and the temps hit 45C and it hit an error. re-tried and BSOD. Man, i can't wait till Xmas, getting Liquid cooling and ill relap my CPU in the upcoming weeks


----------



## H-man

Mines at 268 right now. (Volts to CPU NB help)


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Not really, cash is lower than ever before so no upgrades or such at the moment. I was hardly able to afford this H50 really but will be driving in a month so i will be able to get me some more work and possibly a Phenom II 965.

Any updates on your setup? 5770 Still looking after you?

yea still using the 5770 - a total waste on/ for me - since i don't game but nonetheless a hot looking card. in the rig. ^ ^;; anyhoot, yah, i built a regor 245HTPC -


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


Mines at 268 right now. (Volts to CPU NB help)










(fires up computer, spaming delete) really eh?


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
Mines at 268 right now. (Volts to CPU NB help)

Yeah bumped that up already, i'll just run at 3.6 or 3.8 when i can be arsed to see if my board will do 320 fsb. Then just bench at round 4Ghz+ using windows overclock


----------



## elito

what..no1 has said anything in the past 24 hours? pssh. there we go =]


----------



## Snapman

I need your guys advice. Which is the way to go?

Arctic Silver 5 or Tuniq TX-2

I plan on ordering a AC Freezer 7 or Darkknight along with the TIM.


----------



## H-man

The DK Is great for me (Runs passive in Ubuntu at idle)


----------



## Snapman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eljitto* 
do you guys think this mobo will be able to unlock the 4th core for the 720 BE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128398

thanks in advance

thats the motherboard i have, unlocking is a piece of cake.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
The DK Is great for me (Runs passive in Ubuntu at idle)

What about the paste you use?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snapman*


I need your guys advice. Which is the way to go?

Arctic Silver 5 or Tuniq TX-2

I plan on ordering a AC Freezer 7 or Darkknight along with the TIM.


ocz freeze/ tx-2/3 - AS5 is a thing in the past now and surely, it takes 200hours to fully evaporate...so..yea..


----------



## smash_mouth01

- 3.750
- x15
- 1000Mhz
- 1.4
- 2000Mhz
- 250Mhz
- Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4
- 790x
- Noctua NH-U12P (push pull)
- 3
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=863388

can I join please ?


----------



## H-man

Is it stable? (Mine is at 1.38 with vdroop)


----------



## smash_mouth01

it's solid for the moment, will do more testing tonight.
It has served me well so far a bit o gaming a few super PI runs and 4 hrs of orthos both blend and small.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


it's solid for the moment, will do more testing tonight. 
It has served me well so far a bit o gaming a few super PI runs and 4 hrs of orthos both blend and small.


that sounds stable eunff...4hrs of blend is good stuff.


----------



## blacklion

Hi, guys.

This is my 720 :
- Clock Speed: 3000 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 15
- RAM Speed: 1333 MHz
- Vcore: default, 1.312
- HT Link: 2000
- NB Speed: 2000
- Motherboard: GA-MA790XT-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek Achilles
- Number of Core's: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859737


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


that sounds stable eunff...4hrs of blend is good stuff.










she holds well even here in Australia it idles at 26-27 degrees and at full steam it only hits 35-36 degrees.
To be honest I am amazed by this chip, the question is did I hit a golden one 
and could I push it to 4-4.2 Ghz.


----------



## Unknownm

(3.72ghz thread) (Build thread)


----------



## Yukss

Until now 3.8ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=866218


----------



## QLDguy1

I have had my AMD Phenom II x 3 730 for some time now and love it. THe 4th core is stable and unlocked and running happily at 3.6ghz.

THe problem is that when i put the PC into sleep and then try to wake it up, it doesnt, the HDD's just make some noise then the PC restarts, this just continues

If i go into the Bios and choose normal firmware and with acc off, the PC wakes up from sleep fine but only 3 cores

WHats going on?

Does anyone else with my same gigabyte MB 790x-UD4P have the same issue?


----------



## Snapman

Ok, just ordered some tx-2 with a xiggy darknight. One question, is the installation of the darknight on am3 slot difficult?


----------



## Floy

Not at all. It uses the default motherboard mounting system. Just follow the instructions and you will see how easy it is. The only drawback when using the DK with an AMD system is that the fan will only face the video card, not the back of the case. If you have got sufficient airflow in your case, it should not be a problem.


----------



## Snapman

i was doing some reading up on reviews, seems that alot of people say that it blocks memory slots. Hopefully i can get it in without that problem.

another question i have is, when working on the cpu to remove the old paste and applying the new, do i pull it out and place it on that little piece of material the cpu came on, or do i leave it on the mobo, and work on it from there?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapman* 
i was doing some reading up on reviews, seems that alot of people say that it blocks memory slots. Hopefully i can get it in without that problem.

another question i have is, when working on the cpu to remove the old paste and applying the new, do i pull it out and place it on that little piece of material the cpu came on, or do i leave it on the mobo, and work on it from there?

it sure does "block" the slot..cus the cooler itself is pretty wide..but if you have normal ram w/o all the fancy tall heatsinks, you can still install the ram in first, then install the cooler on..


----------



## Snapman

ive heard of different ways to apply thermal paste, some just dab it on the cpu and place the heatsink, others use line methods and spread with plastic bags. Whats your guys' preference?


----------



## spidermohmd1

it has been so long since i visited this place









nice oc's coming here guys !


----------



## H-man

Is it Prime 95 stable or 'run defrag while browsing the net' stable?


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snapman*


ive heard of different ways to apply thermal paste, some just dab it on the cpu and place the heatsink, others use line methods and spread with plastic bags. Whats your guys' preference?


I have spread the "cream" on the cpu evenly. Still, i feel like my Achilles did not cover the cpu quite well ...... cause i have 47 celsius in Prime. and that's with 4th core unlocked and 3Ghz (minor overclock) at default vcore.


----------



## Gryphyn

I messed with it a lot one time, tried the Arctic Silver method of putting a BB-sized bit in the middle, tried spreading it with a plastic bag, tried spreading it with a credit card, and I could never tell a difference. I was using stuff that didn't require any break-in.

As long as you don't get it on there super thick, and don't have a massive bubble somewhere, I think you'll be fine. I usually clean the processor and bottom of cooler with alchohol and a lint-free cloth, then rub a tiny bit into the underside of the cooler to fill any gaps (wear some medical gloves while you do it, works well). Then spread some on the top of the cooler (I actually prefer a complete coating rather than the BB) and clamp away.

Oh, and don't put the processor back into the material it came in, leave it in the MB. Too easy to bend pins.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Oh my gawh, you guys take so much care putting on thermal grease, alcohol, lint free cloths, special spreaders.....I just wiped off the crap with a kleenex, put a bit on, smoothed it a bit with my finger and jammed the heatsink on, works fine


----------



## Gryphyn

I'm not sure I would subscribe to a method that could only be described as careless, but if it works for you, great.

There are a lot of folks who will subscribe to one method or another as getting better results. Myself, I find there is just too much variability in what happens when you try to put the cooler on top of the chip for it to matter too much.

The efficiency of the cooler and the airflow and air temp inside your case are probably going to matter more than the method used to put on the thermal paste, unless you seriously botch the job.

Still, for some folks after every last degree C, it can be a big deal.


----------



## el gappo

I lick off my TIM and still get good results. It taste great to









Seriously tho, as-long as there is an even application and it's not crazy thick then there should be no problems.


----------



## Snapman

Just finished with installing the paste and Dk, seems that the dk ended up taking up 2slots of memory, because im using gskill, which has that red heatsink on the sticks. As for the paste, tx2 is very hard to spread compared to others, its very thick, causing it to easily rub off areas already coated simply by just looking at it wrong









Now for the good news, Idle temps: 27-33c CPU, 23c Per core ( At stock clock speeds) Who ever mentioned the dk as a purchase candidate, you are my god!

I noticed when newegg placed the info about the dk in the specs, they put the fan height, not the heatsink height. (Fan = 120mm - Heatsink = 159mm) Was a close fit with the case closed.

Tested Load Temp With OCCT: 45-46c

Edit: I was reading up on what people did when running into the ram situation, some removed the heatsink which is risky as hell, others used a different mount, but alot of mobos have a problem with the northbridge being in the way. I was thinking of just getting a bigger badder mobo, so if anybody else has the dark knight, and has a mobo that doesnt have blocked slots, pm me with your mobo model #


----------



## fear5300

Clock Speed - 3600.11
- Bus xMulti - 200x18
- RAM Speed - 10666Mhz ddr3
- Vcore - 1.42
- HT Link - 2005.5
- Motherboard - MSI 790GX-G65
- Chipset - AMD 790GX; SB 750
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Ninja Mini 1x80mm Fan

CPU validation- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=876095


----------



## Snapman

Whats the highest you can boost the multiplier before you need to modify the voltage?


----------



## H-man

That is irrelvent to me.
The 710 has a locked multi. (Pushes 3.4 at stock)


----------



## Snapman

how long should i run prime95 to test the system stability after overclocking?


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys, I need to OC my cpu further for benching. I need to get 4.1 GHz aquamark stable... Right now I can only manage 4 ghz and thats with 8'c idle at 1.475 V. I'm using 1.55V for benching and if I can't get 4.1 ghz stable by dropping temps, will 1.6 V help? Is it safe?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapman* 
how long should i run prime95 to test the system stability after overclocking?

you should try linx as well

prime95 is good for ram and NB testing, linx really stresses your CPU.

anyways to get a good idea if your OC is stable run p95 for an hour, otherwise 8 hours (run it overnight when sleeping or something)

as for linx I usually do 20min, 1 hour if you wanna be sure


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


hey guys, I need to OC my cpu further for benching. I need to get 4.1 GHz aquamark stable... Right now I can only manage 4 ghz and thats with 8'c idle at 1.475 V. I'm using 1.55V for benching and if I can't get 4.1 ghz stable by dropping temps, will 1.6 V help? Is it safe?

you should try linx as well

prime95 is good for ram and NB testing, linx really stresses your CPU.

anyways to get a good idea if your OC is stable run p95 for an hour, otherwise 8 hours (run it overnight when sleeping or something)

as for linx I usually do 20min, 1 hour if you wanna be sure


 reasonable to assume you've hit your wall, if temps and volts still keep you from being unstable try: loosening RAM clocks, slowing ram speed, decreasing HT link speed, increasing NB volts

edit: wouldn't do more than 1.55v for safeness, my BIOS says "don't think you should do that your in the danger zone of chip go boom" at 1.6v


----------



## Bartmasta

i think 1.6 is ok for benching with -2'c ambient and a mugen 2


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


i think 1.6 is ok for benching with -2'c ambient and a mugen 2


maybe for a short bench, and condensation is also a big factor, at that temp


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


maybe for a short bench, and condensation is also a big factor, at that temp


I benched my superpi record at -5'c ambient with no signs of condensation. Also I used 1.625v and my chips still going like there's no tomorrow







Now that I teamed it up with my uberclocked 5770 Im really satisfied in my computer.


----------



## Snapman

Ran prime95 for 9 hours last night and system seems to be stable.

Clock Speed - 3414.77 MHz
Bus xMulti - 200.87 * 17
RAM Speed - 1600 Mhz
Vcore - 1.360 V
HT Link - 2209.55 Mhz
NB Speed - 2208.95 Mhz
Motherboard - GA-MA790GPT-UD3H
Chipset - 790GX
CPU Cooling - Xigmatek Dark Knight
Number of Core's - 4

Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=882090


----------



## Bradey

- Clock Speed - stock
- Bus xMulti - 14
- RAM Speed - 1600Mhz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 1000
- Motherboard - GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
- Chipset - 790fx
- CPU Cooling - stock
- cores - 4


----------



## Jackeduphard

ii x3 720 ftw 4th core unlock with no vot bumb at 3.01ghz ... i feel good! (i knwo so of u got liek 4gh on air :X i just not that ballzzie! 790gx chip)


----------



## Jackeduphard

ram at 1600


----------



## 0929

- Clock Speed - 3795 Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 16.5
- RAM Speed - 460Mhz
- Vcore - 1.456
- HT Link - 2300
- Motherboard - Foxconn A7DA
- Chipset - 790gx
- CPU Cooling - stock
- cores - 3










- Clock Speed - 3800 Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 19
- RAM Speed - 533Mhz
- Vcore - 1.456
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - Foxconn A7DA
- Chipset - 790gx
- CPU Cooling - stock
- cores - 3


----------



## terence52

- Clock Speed - 3600mhz
- Bus xMulti - 18
- RAM Speed - 667Mhz
- Vcore - 1.424
- HT Link - 2600
- Motherboard - Colorful C.A790GX X3 D3
- Chipset - 790gx
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Mugen 
- cores - 3


----------



## Bradey

hi
what is the max temp
has anyone killed due to over heat(at what temp)
thanks


----------



## terence52

oc stable at 3.67ghz 1.48v
temps at 52C 








will undervolt it and test for stability lol.


----------



## jedm33

- Clock Speed - 3600mhz
- vcore - 1.40v
- Bus xMulti - 18
- RAM Speed - 533Mhz
- Vcore - 1.400
- cpu-nb - 2300
- HT Link - 2000
- Motherboard - A7DA 
- Chipset - 790gx
- CPU Cooling - V8
- cores - 3


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


hi
what is the max temp
has anyone killed due to over heat(at what temp)
thanks


72'c 
No one has killed thier 720 BE because of overclocking on this forum as far as i know, i've gone upto 1.7v on air and had no problems.


----------



## darklink

I just finally got my 720 unlocked. It turns out that due to me setting the number of processors to 3 in msconfig, Windows was reading all 4 cores in device manger, but only 3 were showing in CPU-Z and Task Manager. I changed the environment variable from 3 to 4 in advanced settings and tadaaaa.... all 4 cores now showing up successfully.

One question though. I am running Prime95 to check for stability and it seems that the 4th core is always 2 tests behind the rest. Should I be concerned with this?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklink* 
I just finally got my 720 unlocked. It turns out that due to me setting the number of processors to 3 in msconfig, Windows was reading all 4 cores in device manger, but only 3 were showing in CPU-Z and Task Manager. I changed the environment variable from 3 to 4 in advanced settings and tadaaaa.... all 4 cores now showing up successfully.

One question though. I am running Prime95 to check for stability and it seems that the 4th core is always 2 tests behind the rest. Should I be concerned with this?

my 4th core was ahead


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
my 4th core was ahead

I've been monitoring my computer from work and it seems that it generally bounces all over the place. First the 4th core was behind then the 2nd then the 3rd. System actually just crashed at just over 4 hours so when I get home I will have to play with the voltage some more.


----------



## Snapman

you do know why it was locked in the first place right?


----------



## Zackcy

I'm thinking of overclocking a Phenom II X3 over 4.0 Ghz. Is it possible to keep it a good temps with low noise with a CNPS 9990 cooler?


----------



## Rizzle

i have the msi k9a2 cf-f v1 mobo and my 720 is @ 3.2ghz now on stock cooler, how much you think i can hit stable with a new cooler on this sb600 board?

and any tips on board to upgrade to? about $100 is the budget and i want to hit about 4ghz stable


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I'm thinking of overclocking a Phenom II X3 over 4.0 Ghz. Is it possible to keep it a good temps with low noise with a CNPS 9990 cooler?


no.


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snapman*


you do know why it was locked in the first place right?


Either because it was defective or there was simply a demand for more 720's so they disabled the core to market it as an X3 over an X4. It's hit or miss but that's what it's all about, pushing that extra little bit to get just that extra bit more of performance. There have been many successful and stable core unlocks mentioned here at OCN. I will certainly try every last option before throwing in the towel.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

does anyone happen to know what stepping the 720's are on?
i was planning on updating to a 965BE when i sell this to my cousin.
but 720's are $100 cheaper and im putting water in this puppy soon, plus i use ubuntu now, so i don't have a 300 pound hardware whore to run like windows. So all that CPU is more or less waisted

I curently have an 0904, what are we on now? 0907's?
cause im more concerned about clocks, i want 4 Ghz, but i doubt that is posssible on this chip. (tops at 3.6 on air)

(if his mom is slow enough, i could probably wait till the 740's, that would be sweet







)


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys what's the stock CPU-NB V on a GA-MA790X-UD4P?


----------



## darklink

On my 790XT-UD4P its 1.2v


----------



## joemaniaci

Im at 3.5 just by taking the HT to 250, maybe I'll try changing the multi later to get higher.


----------



## 95329

Im just wondering here whether I should go for a high frequency memory or a low latency memory. I've been able to push my mem to 1700mhz CL9 and to 1500mhz CL8. Though my W7 died today it seems so I will have to reinstall my OS. After that I will be doing some researching considering my mem OC.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys what's the stock CPU-NB V on a GA-MA790X-UD4P?

I think it depends on CPU, not the mobo...


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


does anyone happen to know what stepping the 720's are on?
i was planning on updating to a 965BE when i sell this to my cousin.
but 720's are $100 cheaper and im putting water in this puppy soon, plus i use ubuntu now, so i don't have a 300 pound hardware whore to run like windows. So all that CPU is more or less waisted

I curently have an 0904, what are we on now? 0907's?
cause im more concerned about clocks, i want 4 Ghz, but i doubt that is posssible on this chip. (tops at 3.6 on air)

(if his mom is slow enough, i could probably wait till the 740's, that would be sweet







)


http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f11=&f12=True


----------



## Bartmasta

im gonna benching soon @ 4GHz

ill see how much I can do with 4 cores as well


----------



## terence52

i think i will push back my clocks to 3.7ghz
2750mhz northbridge


----------



## darklink

Finally got my unlocked X3 720 stable this weekend. I was a little upset that I could only hit 3.4GHz at max voltage (1.55v in the BIOS) but even without the core unlocked I could only around 3.6GHz so I'd much rather have the extra core.


----------



## Bartmasta

thats pretty good man

mine will only boot with the 4th core at maybe 2.6 GHz. I can OC it in windows for benchmarking, for example I had 3.4 GHz for wprime and 3.8 GHz? for Aquamark.

Anyways, has anyone here managed to get 2800 MHz NB stable? I can only do 2600 MHz.


----------



## darklink

I tried getting to around 2750 on the NB frequency but couldn't get it stable for more than an hour or so. I had my NB voltage at 1.4 and my NB VID at 1.4 as well but didn't want to take it any higher.


----------



## overclock720

Hey,

managed to get my 2.8ghz stock to 3.2ghz with stock volts..



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=897061

CPU-Z :


----------



## Floy

What are your temperatures? Achiecing 3.2 on stock voltages is easy. You just to have to increase the multiplier. Though your vcore does not seem to be stock. I have not touched mine at all and it's at 1.25v...


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


What are your temperatures? Achiecing 3.2 on stock voltages is easy. You just to have to increase the multiplier. Though your vcore does not seem to be stock. I have not touched mine at all and it's at 1.25v...


Typically the stock vcore on X3 720's is 1.325v. At least that's what it was on my setup before changing any BIOS settings.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklink* 
Typically the stock vcore on X3 720's is 1.325v. At least that's what it was on my setup before changing any BIOS settings.

I think its 1.325V too but my mobo uses 1.25V when using AUTO mode


----------



## Bartmasta

my stock was 1.3V

???


----------



## overclock720

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


What are your temperatures? Achiecing 3.2 on stock voltages is easy. You just to have to increase the multiplier. Though your vcore does not seem to be stock. I have not touched mine at all and it's at 1.25v...


It is stock voltage, temps are 32c idle/45c load and yeah all i did was up the multiplier but its a start..


----------



## Floy

Right, probably a stupid question, how do I turn AUTO off?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Right, probably a stupid question, how do I turn AUTO off?


in bios..go down to "cpu vcore" and select ANY voltage - but you might have to set "manual" settings first, then apply voltages..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

lol, then my chip SUCKS! i need 1.36v for 3.2 stable (1.375 in BIOS) can't wait to get a new CPU


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


lol, then my chip SUCKS! i need 1.36v for 3.2 stable (1.375 in BIOS) can't wait to get a new CPU



It only took 1.29v for my 720 BE to be stable. Motherboard perhaps?

This 810 is running at 3.6 1.425v, solid.


----------



## Deviance

- Clock Speed: *3400.27 MHz*
- Bus xMulti: *200.02 x 17*
- RAM Speed: *800 MHz*
- Vcore: *1.312v*
- HT Link: *2000*
- Motherboard: *GA-MA790X-UD4P*
- Chipset: *790X*
- CPU Cooling: *Stock*
- Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=898783

My girlfriend's new rig, haven't seen it over 44 C.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deviance*


- Clock Speed: *3400.27 MHz*
- Bus xMulti: *200.02 x 17*
- RAM Speed: *800 MHz*
- Vcore: *1.312v*
- HT Link: *2000*
- Motherboard: *GA-MA790X-UD4P*
- Chipset: *790X*
- CPU Cooling: *Stock*
- Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=898783

My girlfriend's new rig, haven't seen it over 44 C.


very nice mate







are you sure that it's 100% stable with the stock cooling ?


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


lol, then my chip SUCKS! i need 1.36v for 3.2 stable (1.375 in BIOS) can't wait to get a new CPU


It's just the luck of the draw I guess. Mine required 1.45v in the BIOS (1.44v in CPU-Z) to get to 3.5GHz which I was a little disappointed in. It requires 1.55v in the BIOS (1.536-1.552 in CPU-Z) to unlock my 4th core and run at 3.4GHz but at least my temps are good so I can hold off any further upgrading until Bulldozer drops.


----------



## Bartmasta

well im doing 1.472 V for 3700 MHz and I need 1.44 V for 3625 MHz


----------



## darklink

I think part of my problem was having to raise the NB VID to 1.4v. I'm sure I could 3.6GHz at about 1.45-1.475v in the BIOS using 1.4v on the NB VID. I was able to hit 3.6GHz when I first got the CPU and motherboard but then had a hard time after I pushed my NB frequency to 2600. Either way I am totally happy with my setup. All I need now is another 5770 for Xfire and hopefully...... hopefully...... I wont be tempted to spend any more money on anything else. We'll see tho


----------



## Bartmasta

I think I've got +0.1V on my nb so it's 1.3V and +0.175V on my CPU-NB so it's 1.375V

2600 mhz nb freq

hope that helps


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I think I've got +0.1V on my nb so it's 1.3V and +0.175V on my CPU-NB so it's 1.375V

2600 mhz nb freq

hope that helps


That's exactly what I was running before trying to unlock my 4th core. I actually upped the CPU-NB VID to 1.4 to help stabilize all 4 cores and it worked, I just need max voltage on the CPU. Not too worried though, even at 1.55v on the CPU it never goes over 57-58C when running Prime95 blend tests.


----------



## Bartmasta

is that core temp or cpu temp?

i get about 40'C load on cores depending on program and ambient


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
is that core temp or cpu temp?

i get about 40'C load on cores depending on program and ambient

57-58C at load when running Prime95 is the overall CPU temp reading I get in Everest. When unlocking the 4th core the individual core temps can no longer be read by CoreTemp or Everest but Everest does read the main CPU temp sensor on the motherboard. Usually in Everest the individual core temps were always lower than the overall CPU temp reading so I feel pretty secure in the fact I am not over stressing the CPU.

Before it was unlocked and at 3.5GHz the individual core readings never went over 44-45C with the overall CPU temp topping out at around 51C.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
It only took 1.29v for my 720 BE to be stable. Motherboard perhaps?

This 810 is running at 3.6 1.425v, solid.

looks like most people have 790FX chipsets, i have a 980a and my chip is just screwie, i think it's a combo of the two


----------



## Deviance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
very nice mate







are you sure that it's 100% stable with the stock cooling ?

Unfortunately I had to catch a plane back to Colorado today. I didn't get a chance to Prime95 it. I think I may do a stability test next time I'm there in January. It ran like a champ during the time I was using it though.


----------



## Dactyl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deviance* 
- Clock Speed: *3400.27 MHz*
- Bus xMulti: *200.02 x 17*
- RAM Speed: *800 MHz*
- Vcore: *1.312v*
- HT Link: *2000*
- Motherboard: *GA-MA790X-UD4P*
- Chipset: *790X*
- CPU Cooling: *Stock*
- Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=898783

My girlfriend's new rig, haven't seen it over 44 C.

Longtime forum lurker, first time poster.

@ Deviance, thats very nice. I'm running the same mobo & processor but wasn't able to get a stable 3.4 with that low of voltage. It would boot OK but shut down a few seconds into prime95. Being new to this stuff I'm curious to see if these parts differ so greatly that you could get away with it when I can't







let us know when/if your able to test it.

edit:

- Clock Speed: *3314.9 MHz*
- Bus xMulti: *200.9 x 16.5*
- RAM Speed: *800 MHz*
- Vcore: *1.312v*
- HT Link: *2000*
- Motherboard: *GA-MA790X-UD4P*
- Chipset: *790X*
- CPU Cooling: *ZALMAN CNPS 9500 AM2*
- Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=902394

Thats the highest I can go on the stock voltage and still run prime95 (tested for 4hrs). And even then Everest says cpu temp is 47c with core temps of 33c, and thats with the zalman fan and arctic 5 compound. So if you are at 44c under full load using the stock fan you got some good hardware there (at least as far as I can tell!).

cheers


----------



## Afrodisiac

- Clock Speed: *3825.7MHz*
- Bus xMulti: *201.4 x19.5*
- RAM Speed: *805.4MHz (1610.8 effective)*
- Vcore: *1.52V*
- HT Link: *2000MHz*
- NB Speed: *2000MHz*
- Motherboard: *Gigabyte GA-790XT-UD4P*
- Chipset: *AMD 790X*
- CPU Cooling: *Scythe Mugen 2, OCZ Freeze, 2 Zalman ZM-F3 fans Push/pull*
- Number of Core's: *3*
- Cpuz Validation: *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=902613*

Stable as defined by:
*5 hours of Prime95 small FFTs* for CPU only
*Memtest86* for RAM
*5 hours of Prime95 Blend* for complete system

Max temps:
*48C CPU full load, 42C cores full load.*


----------



## Bartmasta

damn afro, I've got same temps as you and I can't even get 3750 MHz fully stable.

maybe if I get a new PSU (will have 8 pin instead of 4) I'll be able to OC better


----------



## Afrodisiac

I'm having a hell of a time getting memory stable at tight timings. It passes Memtest86 at 1333 with 7-8-7-20 timings and 1.7V DIMM. However, Blend keeps failing so I think my mobo settings aren't too good.

I tried:
CPU-NB VID: 1.45V
NB V: 1.4V

This is with 2 sticks BTW. 4GB.

Alright:
Loosened to 8-8-8-21
CPU-NB VID: 1.375V I think.
NB V: 1.3 or 1.4V

Passing Blend. Good.


----------



## Bartmasta

haven't you tried changing the ram V

im running mine at 2.2V


----------



## Afrodisiac

1.7V. I won't go higher. My CPU score in Vantage is 9.3k, in single channel and dual channel. Is that normal?

Also, even with all 3 sticks installed, CPU-Z always said "Dual channel" and never single channel, but 3 sticks cannot run in dual channel.

What is this I don't even. Need some help.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


1.7V. I won't go higher. My CPU score in Vantage is 9.3k, in single channel and dual channel. Is that normal?

Also, even with all 3 sticks installed, CPU-Z always said "Dual channel" and never single channel, but 3 sticks cannot run in dual channel.

What is this I don't even. Need some help.


As far as i know 3 sticks run in dual ....... anything above 2 (including 2) runs in dual.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I thought 3 sticks causes the mobo to revert to single channel because it cannot do dual channel with 3 DIMMs.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


As far as i know 3 sticks run in dual ....... anything above 2 (including 2) runs in dual.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I thought 3 sticks causes the mobo to revert to single channel because it cannot do dual channel with 3 DIMMs.


when u have mix combos, such as 3 sticks, it'll go single.. dual only happens when matched pairs are present, anytime theres a different stick, it'll put everything in single..


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Hello all. I am new to overclocking and was directed here to get help with pushing my OC to its limits.

All I know about OC'ing is how to adjust the Vcore and Cpu Multiplier, with that I have gotten stable at 3.7Ghz at 1.52volts with temps in the low 40's under full load according to a 6 hour OCCT test.

I am supplying you with my latest graph, it shows up as an hour test, but it was really 6 hours and CPU-Z Validation.

(PS I have successfully been able to unlock my fourth core but, I put it back to three for the time being)

CPU-Z Validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=907977

Graph










So my question is, what next? I haven't touched anything besides the CPU Multiplier and the VCore and frankly don't know what I am doing with anything else. Would appreciate the help! Thanks!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Increase NB V to 1.4V, CP-NB VID to 1.4V, add 0.1V to your DIMMs, set them at 1333 speed and try achieving the tightest timings possible. Start with 7-8-7-20, then try 7-7-7-19, etc. Each time, check if the memory passes Memtest86, and then if it passes Prime95 blend.

Often, because of bad IMCs, memory can pass Memtest86 but the computer will be unable to pass a stress test.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

I'll do this, but can you tell me what each of these does for me? So I can learn while I do it?

edit: i am brand new to overclocking so what you said about 7-8-7-20 to 7-7-7-19 doesnt make sense to me. Actually, I don't understand any of it, haha


----------



## Afrodisiac

They're voltages you generally increase to be able to push your RAM higher. 7-8-7-20, 7-7-7-19, are timings of the RAM. 1333MHz with tighter timings (lower is always better) is better than 1600 with looser timings. It should be in your BIOS, in DRAM Configuration.

The first 4 values for timings are going to be something like 9-9-9-24, and then followed by a number like 2T or 3T. You change the first 4 numbers, right before the 2T/3T. So you set your RAM at 1333, go into DRAM configuration and change the 9-9-9-24 to 7-8-7-20.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Looks like you're in good hands Meat, Afro knows his stuff. Good luck again.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Ok, assuming I did this correctly.

CPU NB - +0.200 = 1.4v
NB - +0.01v = 1.4v
Memory Clock 6x6.66 = 1333Mhz
Timings Set at 7-8-7-20

But how do i add 0.1V to DIMM? I couldn't find that.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

He means your RAM voltage, it might not be listed as DIMM voltage.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

There is...

System Voltage Control
DDR 3 Voltage Control (assuming this is it, but i don't have the option to make any 0.1v increases, right now it's just set to normal)
NB Voltage Control
SB Voltage Control
Sideport Mem Voltage Control
CPU NB VID
CPU Voltage Control

No RAM voltage control, or DIMM voltage control


----------



## Afrodisiac

It's the DDR3 voltage control.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

well, it's passing memtest86 at 7-7-7-19 without having touched the DDR voltage, but I will go take a look at my options on the voltage there.

edit: I raised the voltage 0.100v which brought it to 1.7v was there a point in raising that if i was stable at 7-7-7-19 without having done that?


----------



## Afrodisiac

If you can pass memtest without raising V, then you're fine. Now the problem is, will you pass P95 Blend.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Running the tests now, seems my temps run a little hotter now that I have been working with the ram, and blend test.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

My CPU is so gay, it CAN'T do passed 3.6, it just can't i need some help here.
Core speed: *3600mhz (200x18)*
Core voltage: *(BIOS) 1.5375v (OS) idle: 1.504-1.52v load 1.488v*
Cores: *3*
CPU/NB voltage: *1.3375 (BIOS)*
RAM: *DDR2 4x1gb DIMMs @ 1066 5-7-7-24 2.1v (Back at stock)*
NB: *2200mhz @ 1.28v (value turns red at 1.3)*
HT: *1800mhz*
Cooling: *Apogee GTZ + push/pull (4 120mm) rad*
Temps: *28C idle 35C load @ above voltage*
Revision: *0904*
Unlocks: *Yea, but isn't stable in the least*

Ideas? or does this CPU just suck


----------



## amstech

Nice screens, I LOVE this X3.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

@Fear of Oneself - Why is your VCore changing? Turn off auto cpu voltage.


----------



## ThirdLap

Figure I'll add my 720's stats to this thread. Just got into OCing less than a month ago thanks to helpful threads like this one. My 720 is now a stable 3.5GHz quad core.

- Clock Speed: 3502MHz
- Bus xMulti: 206 x17
- RAM Speed: 686.7MHz (1373.4 effective)
- Vcore: 1.42V
- HT Link: 2000MHz
- NB Speed: 2266MHz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790XT-UD4P
- Chipset: AMD 790X
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS9900ALED, 120mm push/pull on either side
- Number of Cores: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=908501

Stability:
12 hours of Prime95 blend
10 cycles Intel Burn Test
4 hours OCCT
1 hour OCCT Linpack
1 hr Everest System Stability Test
about a day of folding
hours and hours of gaming

Max temps:
53Â°C CPU under full load


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

How can you tell your temps when you have unlocked the 4th core? Mine unlocks but I don't dare mess with it.


----------



## SilverPotato

Add me!

720 w/ 4th core @ 3.6GHz


_Click the image for a CPU-Z Link_

- Clock Speed: 3600MHz
- Bus xMulti: 200 x18
- RAM Speed: 1066 MHz
- Vcore: 1.53V
- HT Link: 2000MHz
- NB Speed: 
- Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790X-UD4P
- Chipset: AMD 790X
- CPU Cooling: Xiggy with Push/Pull
- Number of Cores: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=908523

Prime95 Tested (2 hours)
24/7 Stable
Played hundreds of hours of games


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio*


How can you tell your temps when you have unlocked the 4th core? Mine unlocks but I don't dare mess with it.


I was referencing the CPU temp indicated in Everest, SpeedFan, HWMonitor, etc. No individual core temps, but the CPU temp still reports as normal.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio*


@Fear of Oneself - Why is your VCore changing? Turn off auto cpu voltage.


Dude, Vdrop. It hovers back and forth with my CPU usage. Im never @ a perfect 0% usage, it will jump up and down to like 30%, that's why windows sucks. And i don't have monitoring software from ubuntu


----------



## Snapman

i finally have my cpu at an enjoyable 3.4 with 4th unclocked core at default voltages, now i want to start tweaking my ram for the best performance possible. Im using gskill DDR3 1600 4gig ram @ 9-9-9-24, but the mobo only runs them at 1333 w/o overclocking. Should i push the clock up to 1600 and work the timings from there or leave them at 1333 and start from there. (when i push the clock upto 1600, timings default change to:


----------



## Afrodisiac

I would set it back to 1333 and try to get the tightest possible timings.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
If you can pass memtest without raising V, then you're fine. Now the problem is, will you pass P95 Blend.

CPU restarted in Blend about 40 minutes into it







Upped the voltage, working at it again.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Increasing the vcore helps your IMC sometimes. My CPU is 100% stable at 1.52V, but I need the 1.55V to pass Blend for my RAM.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

I'm not sure how comfortable I am with raising my Vcore from 1.52 to 1.55 as I heard from the guide here that anything above 1.5 isn't really recomended for 24/7 use. Kinda hesitant on the 1.52 as it is.


----------



## Afrodisiac

You'll be fine as long as your temps are good. I don't break 50C so I'm not too worried.


----------



## ThirdLap

Tried for 3.6GHz (four cores) @ 1.47V, but the CPU temp gets up to 59Â° while using LinX. I guess 3.5GHz may be the limit for now. I'm wondering if switching to AS5 will bring temps low enough to play around a bit more. I've got the standard Zalman stuff in there at the moment.

Switched back to 3.5GHz and full-load LinX temps reach 57-58Â°C.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


You'll be fine as long as your temps are good. I don't break 50C so I'm not too worried.


Well, my temps are as high as 47 during blend right now. So I'm pretty sure I'd end up breaking 50.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


Tried for 3.6GHz (four cores) @ 1.47V, but the CPU temp gets up to 59Â° while using LinX. I guess 3.5GHz may be the limit for now. I'm wondering if switching to AS5 will bring temps low enough to play around a bit more. I've got the standard Zalman stuff in there at the moment.

Switched back to 3.5GHz and full-load LinX temps reach 57-58Â°C.


I bet that 9900 cost you a boatload. Sorry to say a Mugen 2 would get you much better temps for a much lower price.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

How long am I letting blend run on for?


----------



## amstech

Can I join the club?
I can provide screens if necessary


----------



## gtsteviiee

I'm wanting to unlock my cpu to quad but my motherboard doesnt support ACC, any idea on a motherboard that costs somewhere around $80? Thank you.

This is the 1 i've been eyeing on for the past week.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...130237&Tpk=e45

Is it good enough for me?

Gt


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


I'm wanting to unlock my cpu to quad but my motherboard doesnt support ACC, any idea on a motherboard that costs somewhere around $80? Thank you.

This is the 1 i've been eyeing on for the past week.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...130237&Tpk=e45

Is it good enough for me?

Gt



Little higher price than you are looking for but this is what I am using. I am able to unlock my core with it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...yte%20MA790GPT


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Quick question while Blend is running still. I have been determining my temperatures through Core Temp and CPUID Hardware Monitor, and OCCT when I test through there. I just downloaded everest and it shows the cores being at 45 degrees a piece which is just what everything else says but it says the CPU temp is 55 degrees? What should I be going by here?


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
I bet that 9900 cost you a boatload. Sorry to say a Mugen 2 would get you much better temps for a much lower price.

I picked it up on sale for $29 at Fry's Sacramento. Hard to go wrong at that price.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio* 
Little higher price than you are looking for but this is what I am using. I am able to unlock my core with it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...yte%20MA790GPT

must be ddr2 tho ): im a cheap guy, only got $80 bucks for christmas


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

I don't see why the board you mentioned would be a bad choice, it does have the ability to unlock cores and it's within your price range


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Stable at 7-7-7-18. Now do I try to improve the timings some more or do I move on to something else?


----------



## Rizzle

so far im at 3.4ghz stable, max load temp = 36/37c, idle = 24/25, but 3.4ghz on this cooler is a light oc, want to hit aound 3.6/3.7, been trying to but just cant get it stable prime95 blue screens after about 10 mins with max temp @ 37 @ 3.6ghz

specs:

mobo - MSI k9a2 cf-f
sb600
bios 1.8
ram - 800mhz @ 1.95v
v core - 1.4
nb - 2ghz @ AUTO volts
ht link - 1400mhz

not sure how to get it fully stable @ any higher than 3.4 on this mobo, raised the vcore to 1.47 when i was @ 3.6ghz sill crashed afer 10mins of prime95 

any help ??


----------



## aoitenshi

Hi to all. First time poster here. I was reading most of the posts and I would like to ask a question. I am in the process of OCing my 720BE by multiplier only. I have read that the changes to be done are between the multiplier and cpu voltage only. Do we really need to touch the nb, cpu-nb voltages as well since I read some of you guys do it? Does it really help even if the OC is only through the multiplier? thanks.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rizzle* 
so far im at 3.4ghz stable, max load temp = 36/37c, idle = 24/25, but 3.4ghz on this cooler is a light oc, want to hit aound 3.6/3.7, been trying to but just cant get it stable prime95 blue screens after about 10 mins with max temp @ 37 @ 3.6ghz

specs:

mobo - MSI k9a2 cf-f
sb600
bios 1.8
ram - 800mhz @ 1.95v
v core - 1.4
nb - 2ghz @ AUTO volts
ht link - 1400mhz

not sure how to get it fully stable @ any higher than 3.4 on this mobo, raised the vcore to 1.47 when i was @ 3.6ghz sill crashed afer 10mins of prime95 

any help ??

just to add extra voltage on the northbridge


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aoitenshi* 
Hi to all. First time poster here. I was reading most of the posts and I would like to ask a question. I am in the process of OCing my 720BE by multiplier only. I have read that the changes to be done are between the multiplier and cpu voltage only. Do we really need to touch the nb, cpu-nb voltages as well since I read some of you guys do it? Does it really help even if the OC is only through the multiplier? thanks.

I've gotten to 3.7 just messing with the multiplier and cpu voltage. I probably can get higher once i mess with the other ones, but that's why IM here, to learn how to do that


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aoitenshi* 
Hi to all. First time poster here. I was reading most of the posts and I would like to ask a question. I am in the process of OCing my 720BE by multiplier only. I have read that the changes to be done are between the multiplier and cpu voltage only. Do we really need to touch the nb, cpu-nb voltages as well since I read some of you guys do it? Does it really help even if the OC is only through the multiplier? thanks.

the cpu-NB - SOMETIMES helps to stabilize an OC. so thats why, and besides, oc'ing the NB a lil helps anyway, NB gives you much better speed. HTLink doesn't.


----------



## ThirdLap

So it looks like my Phenom 720 BE is stable at 3.6GHz on four cores. Here are my new specs:

- Clock Speed: 3604MHz
- Bus xMulti: 212 x17
- RAM Speed: 706.7MHz (1413.4 effective), 8-8-8-24, CR1
- Vcore: 1.47V
- HT Link: 2118MHz
- NB Speed: 2118MHz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790XT-UD4P
- Chipset: AMD 790X
- CPU Cooling: Zalman CNPS9900ALED, 120mm push/pull on either side
- Number of Cores: 4
- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912267

Stability:
20 cycles Linx (set to 'all')
12 hours of Prime95 blend
10 cycles Intel Burn Test (set to max)

CPU Temps:
57Â°C under LinX
52Â°C under P95
34Â°C general use

I was getting temps up to 62Â° under LinX the first time I tried 3.6GHz , but switching from Zalman ZM-STG1 to ZM-STG2 dropped max temps by 4-5Â°. (The STG1 is the one with a brush, while the STG2 comes in a syringe.)


----------



## onoz

Is there something I have to do to put the given signature into my own? Or do I just do it? I recently got a Katana 3 and will be OC'ing it as far as I can very soon.


----------



## coupe

Willhemmens said:


> *AMD Phenom II X3 700 Series OC Club*
> 
> *- CPU-Z Validation is required.*
> 
> Stable OC's only please - stable defined by yourselves.
> *
> Format*:
> _
> - Clock Speed - 3.5 GHz
> - Bus xMulti - 200 x 17.5
> - RAM Speed - 5-5-5-15 @ 1066 MHz
> - Vcore - 1.4875
> - HT Link - 2000 MHz
> - NB Speed - 2000 MHz
> - Motherboard - DKA790 GX Platinum
> - Chipset - SB750
> - CPU Cooling - Zalman CNPS 9700
> - Number of Core's - 4
> - Cpuz Validation - The BEAST! _​


----------



## Snapman

Clock Speed - 3414.77 MHz
Bus xMulti - 200.87 * 17
RAM Speed - 11-11-11-29 @ 803.5 (1600 Mhz)
Vcore - 1.360 V
HT Link - 2209.55 Mhz
NB Speed - 2208.95 Mhz
Motherboard - GA-MA790GPT-UD3H
Chipset - 790GX
CPU Cooling - Xigmatek Dark Knight
Number of Core's - 4

Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=882090


----------



## Afrodisiac

So I'm having a hard time getting stable and I need help.

NB @ auto
HT @ auto
CPU-NB VID @ 1.4V
NB V @ 1.4V
DIMMs @ 1.7V (rated 1.6)
CPU @ 1.55V

I have the CPU at 3800MHz (200FSB, x19 multiplier). The RAM is at its rated 1600/9-9-9-24. I tried the 1333/tight timings method and it's a no-go. My RAM can pass Memtest at 1333/7-7-7-19 with 1.7V through them, but not blend, because of (I'm guessing) my IMC. I tried 1333 with 8-8-8-22 and 9-8-9-23, both pass Memtest (obviously), and set my NB at 2800MHz.

Could not pass blend. So I assumed 2800 was too ambitious for a first go. I set it to 2600. Couldn't pass blend. So I went back to 1600/9-9-9-24 on the memory and 2000MHz on the NB.

Couldn't pass blend. So right now I'm at:

3.8GHz/1.55V CPU
1600/9-9-9-24, 1.65V RAM (rated speeds at +0.5 of rated voltage)
Stock HT/NB speed, 1.4V CPU-NB VID, and 1.4V on the NB

What from those settings is most likely to be causing the instability? I'm guessing my chip can't do 3.8? I can pass Prime95 with small FFTs for more than 5 hours with my CPU at 1.525V, but blend is a no go.

Help is appreciated.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
So I'm having a hard time getting stable and I need help.

NB @ auto
HT @ auto
CPU-NB VID @ 1.4V
NB V @ 1.4V
DIMMs @ 1.7V (rated 1.6)
CPU @ 1.55V

I have the CPU at 3800MHz (200FSB, x19 multiplier). The RAM is at its rated 1600/9-9-9-24. I tried the 1333/tight timings method and it's a no-go. My RAM can pass Memtest at 1333/7-7-7-19 with 1.7V through them, but not blend, because of (I'm guessing) my IMC. I tried 1333 with 8-8-8-22 and 9-8-9-23, both pass Memtest (obviously), and set my NB at 2800MHz.

Could not pass blend. So I assumed 2800 was too ambitious for a first go. I set it to 2600. Couldn't pass blend. So I went back to 1600/9-9-9-24 on the memory and 2000MHz on the NB.

Couldn't pass blend. So right now I'm at:

3.8GHz/1.55V CPU
1600/9-9-9-24, 1.65V RAM (rated speeds at +0.5 of rated voltage)
Stock HT/NB speed, 1.4V CPU-NB VID, and 1.4V on the NB

What from those settings is most likely to be causing the instability? I'm guessing my chip can't do 3.8? I can pass Prime95 with small FFTs for more than 5 hours with my CPU at 1.525V, but blend is a no go.

Help is appreciated.

try wif a bit more voltage on the northbridge?
and the cpu-nb too


----------



## Afrodisiac

NB voltage is up as high as it goes. I'll hit 1.45V on the CPU-NB VID.


----------



## artchildaug

OVERCLOCKED, NOT UNLOCKED:

- Clock Speed : 3.850Ghz
- Bus x Multi : 220 x 17.5
- RAM Speed : 800
- Vcore : 1.536v
- HT Link : 2020.1mhz
- NB Speed : 2020.1mhz
- Motherboard : J&W 790GX-EXTREME
- Chipset : 790GX
- CPU Cooling : Xigmatek Red Scorpion (Stock Fan)
- Number of Cores : 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=983700


----------



## smash_mouth01

Ok this is going to sound dumb , I come from OC in on a am2 platform and all this new stuff is doing my head in. even when I was using my 720 BE on my GA-MA790X-DS4 it was so much easier to hit 3800 MHz @ (1.4-1.425v) than on my GA-790XTA-UD4 which I need so much more voltage, I cannot figure out why?.

Plus there is a few more new options in bios that my manual just touches on but no real explanation.
If you guys could give me a decent run down and explanation on how best to use them, that would be capital rep will be given....... Thanks in advance.

Ok
CPU NorthBridge Freq: from what I gather,this is the speed the cpu communicates with the North Bridge.

CPU PLL Voltage Control

DDR VTT Voltage Control

NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control

Another question is is it just when I over clock via the FSB that I need to use the NB voltage?
I know that thse questions may be noobish but since I got this CPU and MOBO combo it's been a complete different beast to overclock.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

not going to push this chip any farther, OP if you could plz update my entry in the spreadsheet plz. *This is an 0904* and i realized i closed OCCT b4 taking the pic








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=922859

core speed: 3.656Ghz
core thingy: 203x18
voltage: 1.52 (idle)
ram: 1080mhz
NB: 2031mhz
HT: 1828mhz
chipset: 980a
Cooling: Apogee GTZ
Motherboard: ASUS M4N82 Deluxe
cores: 3

I hope this is in the right format


----------



## smash_mouth01

Is anyone going to help ?????????


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Is anyone going to help ?????????


I'm relatively new to all of this, but I can give some input on the calculation of an appropriate North Bridge frequency. The calculation below is supposed to be a good guideline:

Northbridge Frequency (+/-200) = (CPU Frequency * 2 ) / 3.15

So for example your ideal NB setting with the CPU at say 3.4GHz would be within +/- 200MHz of 2158MHz. I ended up at the lower end of the scale, as setting the NB to the results of that calculation resulted in P95 instability (but I'm still well with 200MHz of the calculation).

Here's more info on NB freq calculation: 
http://www.overclockers.com/the-impo...the-phenom-ii/

CPU PLL voltage control is the Phased Lock Loop. If I understand correctly, it's best used for high FSB overclocks.

I believe a small increase in NB voltage can aid in resolving some stability issues when the NB is OCed. I think mine is at +.10, giving a NB VID of 1.2v.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


Northbridge Frequency (+/-200) = (CPU Frequency * 2 ) / 3.15

So for example your ideal NB setting with the CPU at say 3.4GHz would be within +/- 200MHz of 2158MHz. I ended up at the lower end of the scale, as setting the NB to the results of that calculation resulted in P95 instability (but I'm still well with 200MHz of the calculation).

CPU PLL voltage control is the Phased Lock Loop. If I understand correctly, it's best used for high FSB overclocks.


Thank you + rep, I had seen this formula around a bit but unfortunately I am not the best at reading math formula's.
But since you provided an example with it I now understand..........cheers
the single most informative piece of information.

Also that phase lock loop that you mentioned is that more like a voltage/frequency buffer ? (to make it a clean frequency or more confined to a certain frequency instead of jumping about ?).


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Im just slightly confused about some things. I currently have my cpu unlocked for the fourth core. I want to start OCing but Im not sure where to start or what to do. I read through the OC guide that is stickied. Im just confused what to do with the NB, and even more confused about RAM timings (tighter) and voltage and the Mhz to set them at.


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Thank you + rep, I had seen this formula around a bit but unfortunately I am not the best at reading math formula's.
But since you provided an example with it I now understand..........cheers


Glad I could help.

To clarify (for the benefit of anyone else reading this thread), the formula gives you an general idea of where your Northbridge frequency should be based on a given CPU speed. The '+/- 200' part means that you can vary the frequency approximately 200MHz higher or lower and still be reasonably close to ideal.

To figure this number out, take your CPU frequency (in MHz) and double it. Next, take the resulting number and divide it by 3.15. For 3.2GHz CPU you would do the following:

3200 x 2 = 6400
6400 / 3.15 = 2032MHz
The ideal NB freq range would 1832 to 2232, with ~2032 being ideal.

Quote:



Also that phase lock loop that you mentioned is that more like a voltage/frequency buffer ? (to make it a clean frequency or more confined to a certain frequency instead of jumping about ?).


That's basically how I understand it. It it used to reduce frequency drift.


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer* 
Im just slightly confused about some things. I currently have my cpu unlocked for the fourth core.

Congrats! It's a good feeling!

Quote:

I want to start OCing but Im not sure where to start or what to do. I read through the OC guide that is stickied. Im just confused what to do with the NB, and even more confused about RAM timings (tighter) and voltage and the Mhz to set them at.
I'd start small. First shoot for perhaps 3.0GHz to 3.2GHz. The reason for this is it allows you to get a feel for overclocking without having to make a ton of changes. As you decide to go higher (and you will), you can learn the more intricate and involved requirements that come with higher speeds.

Try setting your CPU multiplier (I believe it is listed as 'CPU Clock Ratio') to 15 or 16. This takes the stock reference clock of 200MHz and multiplies it by that number, giving you an overclock of 3.0 or 3.2 respectively. An unlocked Phenom II 720 should overclock to this level relatively easily without making any other additional changes.

Additionally, you can also achieve higher core speeds by changing the reference clock itself, but know that this will affect your RAM and NB frequencies. This is not a problem in itself, just a consideration. Many overclocks are achieved using a combination of an increase in the reference clock as well as an increase in the multiplier. For example, my current setting is 212x17, giving me a CPU core speed of 3604MHz.

If you receive instability during stress testing, try lowering the frequency at which the RAM operates. There should be a multiplier with numbers like x3.33, x6.66, etc. Go down one step and see if this resolves your instability. The general consensus seems to be that higher CPU speeds are more beneficial than high RAM frequencies.

Once the RAM is set to a lower frequency, you can often compensate for the lost speed by 'tightening' the latency timings. So after a RAM downclock you may be able to tighten your initial settings of (for example) 9-9-9-24 to 8-8-8-21, or perhaps further. I've noticed that this is largely trial and error.

You probably won't need to increase your CPU core voltage (VCore) until you are shooting for over 3.3GHz or so. When you do, raise the voltage in small increments. The lowest voltage you can have (and maintain stability), the better.

I use Prime95(on blend) for overnight stability testing, and LinX or Intel Burn Test for vigorous short-term (1-4 hour) stability testing. Keep in mind that the last two will often raise your temps significantly, often near the limit. I'll usually stop the tests if my temps reach 59Â° or 60Â°C, as 62Â°C is AMD's stated safe operating limit.

Anyhow, hope this points you in the right direction. Post back if you need help, as I'm sure others will benefit.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Wow, thank you so much. Im using the h50, so I dont think temps will be that big of an issue until a higher OC is reached. 
Is it better to adjust the multiplier, vcore and reference clock in the BIOS or can I use TurboV?? It would just get annoying having to restart and go into BIOS every time


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer* 
Wow, thank you so much. Im using the h50, so I dont think temps will be that big of an issue until a higher OC is reached.
Is it better to adjust the multiplier, vcore and reference clock in the BIOS or can I use TurboV?? It would just get annoying having to restart and go into BIOS every time









I would only the BIOS to overclock. While the software method is considerably less time-consuming, it's also less flexible and highly unreliable. BIOS changes are a long-term solution; software-based tweaks are not.

I've probably restarted my computer over 100 times in a single day trying to find ideal settings. It's just part of the adventure. You get used to it.


----------



## elito

@smash_mouth - calculating NB is fairly simple.. its the NB multiplier x cpu clock speed... - being in all almost all am3/ am2+ cpu's default NB speed is 2000 (10x multi x 200fsb(default clock speed) ) . your NB can go as high as your cpu and board can take..and ofcourse as long as it passes stress testing..but i can say 99% of our chips can handle 2.3ghz NB atleast.. 2.4 and beyond starts to put a lil pressure on the IMC.

**now as i never did any readings on nb// sb// imc// fsb// htt since the 939 days, so i might be wrong, but thats what i noticed..when i put my 720 rig together the moment i started oc'ing. and thats the relation to me.. nb freq=nb multiplier X Fsb


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


I would only the BIOS to overclock. While the software method is considerably less time-consuming, it's also less flexible and highly unreliable. BIOS changes are a long-term solution; software-based tweaks are not.

I've probably restarted my computer over 100 times in a single day trying to find ideal settings. It's just part of the adventure. You get used to it.


Amen


----------



## tlxxxsracer

I was able to OC to 3ghz easily. CPU ran at 35/6C with load and 31/2C idle. 
Im still confused how how/why I should tighten the RAM. How the reference clock affects RAM and how to go about that. Should I just continue to try and increase the multiplier?
And what numbers should I be looking at for the Timings and such? Under Memory in CPU-Z it shows 11-11-11-29. But under SPD it shows several different combinations JEDEC #2, #2, #4 and 1600. But in the BIOS it shows completely different numbers to any of this
I just dont know where to go from where I am now..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

overclocking your northbridge and HT link can stable out your CPU oc right?
Because the buses need to working harmony for the clocks to link up and no errors to occur. Now im trying for 3.7Ghz out of my 0904, but as el gappo told me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*

It's the you not the chip, you just suck


so im going for 246x15=3.7
NB at 2214
HT at 1722

What do you guys think i should do? am i missing something, peole are getting WAY higher clocks than me, but now im at a stalemate, i dunno what to do now


----------



## terence52

finally cpuz validated my oc lol
will be pushing the clocks at 1.5v


----------



## H-man

Switch to FSB ocing, Wrath sees better Volts to clock ratio, and it is running a $100 chip. (Not relly pushing it relly, cpu nd needs more voltage)


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


overclocking your northbridge and HT link can stable out your CPU oc right?
Because the buses need to working harmony for the clocks to link up and no errors to occur. Now im trying for 3.7Ghz out of my 0904, but as el gappo told me

so im going for 246x15=3.7
NB at 2214
HT at 1722

What do you guys think i should do? am i missing something, peole are getting WAY higher clocks than me, but now im at a stalemate, i dunno what to do now


where do you get "ppl are getting WAY higher clocks than you" from? as far as i can see, youre currently @ 3.7, the average here seems to be 3.5-3.6ish.. this chips limit/ potential seems to fall on 3.6-3.8ish, youre right on point buddy.. if ur chips limit is that on air, then 3.7 it is, won't get you to 3.8 stable if the chip is limited to 3.7 on air..


----------



## Rizzle

i have the 0904 stepping chip, hit 3.64ghz STABLE on my outdated sb600 790x mobo, managed to boot 3.8ghz but this mobo has voltage probs i think cuz at 3.8ghz i needed 1.6v which is way too high and at 3.64 i need 1.52v, getting a new board soon 790gx sb710 think i can hit 4ghz??

cant remember the name of the board , its a gigabyte am2+ will post it later on


----------



## slump

I have PC : x3 720 CODE 0910APAW ,mobo giga 790x-ud4p bios F9 20/11/2009 , 2x1gb Crucial
It run good but I can't unlock it







.
Please, show me how to unlock its? I was run in bios : All df
EC firmware : Hybrit , ACC : auto ( all core , per core ,..) +2% , -2% v..v..
Restart it not run anything
















My chip cant unlock ?
My love


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slump* 
I have PC : x3 720 CODE 0910APAW ,mobo giga 790x-ud4p bios F9 20/11/2009 , 2x1gb Crucial
It run good but I can't unlock it







.
Please, show me how to unlock its? I was run in bios : All df
EC firmware : Hybrit , ACC : auto ( all core , per core ,..) +2% , -2% v..v..
Restart it not run anything
















My chip cant unlock ?
My love


Looks like you have one off the new revision, that dont unlock. Your doing the right thing.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

my 720 is unlocked.
3.547Ghz
HT link speed @ 2150
NB speed @ 2150
cpu vid @ 1.4625
NB vid @ 1.275
RAM v @ 1.6
NB v @1.1
HT v @1.2
SB v @ 1.35

temps are 32 idle and 41 load
I cant seem to get above the clock i have not. What do you guys think I can do?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


my 720 is unlocked.
3.547Ghz
HT link speed @ 2150
NB speed @ 2150
cpu vid @ 1.4625
NB vid @ 1.275
RAM v @ 1.6
NB v @1.1
HT v @1.2
SB v @ 1.35

temps are 32 idle and 41 load
I cant seem to get above the clock i have not. What do you guys think I can do?



I would try setting your HT to the lowest possible speed.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

And what setting is that? Because I only changed the clock speed, multiplier, cpu voltage and RAM speed. everything else is on auto.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


And what setting is that? Because I only changed the clock speed, multiplier, cpu voltage and RAM speed. everything else is on auto.


HT or Hyper transport link speed.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Okay, i dropped the HT speed to 1900ish. From there, what do I increase again?

EDIT: I tried increasing the reference clock to 220 and leaving the multiplier at 16.5. I got a blue screen and a memory dump. So does this mean the RAM frequence is too high? its at 1467. I lowered it from 1600 to 1333. Do I lower the RAM frequency more to 1147??


----------



## elito

you dont need to set the HT link to LOWEST as possible..but as long as its lower than NB. and you'll be fine. youd want to increase the clock - if u want moer speed and increase the NB for higher #'s when benching.. ^ ^

hiya wills~


----------



## tlxxxsracer

What about the RAM frequency? Do I change that or no?
I cant get the clock higher without getting memory dump. I also dont really want to go higher with voltage on the cpu because I at least want some longevity to the cpu.
215x 16.5


----------



## H-man

Add voltage to the CPU-NB, I ave to do that above 3.4


----------



## tlxxxsracer

So ive left the setting the same and tried to do an overnight stress test. I found out its not stable. Maybe only ten minutes then the screen goes black and it reboots. No blue screen or memory dump. I then tried boosting up the cpu one notch to 1.47 and that didnt help.
suggestions?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer* 
So ive left the setting the same and tried to do an overnight stress test. I found out its not stable. Maybe only ten minutes then the screen goes black and it reboots. No blue screen or memory dump. I then tried boosting up the cpu one notch to 1.47 and that didnt help.
suggestions?

do you have a setting called CPU-NB in your BIOS (seperate from NB and CPU voltages) bump that to 1.3v


----------



## tlxxxsracer

What are the safe voltages for the NB, SB, RAM and so on? Is there a point I shouldnt go over if I dont have any other cooling on the NB and SB and no cooling on RAM


----------



## elito

i cannot believe im having such bad luck with this board, once again, it has failed on me. my ud4p got "bricked" once more. great, RMA'ing for the 3rd time, due to they screw me over the last time. board does not post. how nice.


----------



## MacLeod

Anybody notice the massive price jump on the 720?? This thing was $119 shipped 2 weeks ago and now its $155!!


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacLeod* 
Anybody notice the massive price jump on the 720?? This thing was $119 shipped 2 weeks ago and now its $155!!

i am betting it was the launch of the damm i3..
which did not beat the 720be zz.
now the price is really...


----------



## onoz

Hey dudes,

Newb overclocker here... I've been trying to go through as many posts as I can so that I don't repeat questions, but I have a few that are still unanswered:

1. What's the difference between upping the CPU-NB voltage and upping NB voltage? 
2. I've noticed that people can up their CPU-NB by increments of .01, but mine goes up in increments of .025. Is there something I have to do to change this?
3. Which Prime95 test is best? I've been using the small FFT for stability testing. Is this wrong?
4. Is it *better *to OC using the reference clock with lower multiplier, or just upping the multiplier? When I say better, I mean is it better for overall stability?
5. My RAM is at 800 and my MoBo supports only up to "DDR2 1200/1066 --
Whether 1200 MHz memory speed is supported depends on the CPU being used" so does this mean that I can't get it really that stable past 800?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onoz* 
Hey dudes,

Newb overclocker here... I've been trying to go through as many posts as I can so that I don't repeat questions, but I have a few that are still unanswered:

1. What's the difference between upping the CPU-NB voltage and upping NB voltage?
2. I've noticed that people can up their CPU-NB by increments of .01, but mine goes up in increments of .025. Is there something I have to do to change this?
3. Which Prime95 test is best? I've been using the small FFT for stability testing. Is this wrong?
4. Is it *better* to OC using the reference clock with lower multiplier, or just upping the multiplier? When I say better, I mean is it better for overall stability?
5. My RAM is at 800 and my MoBo supports only up to "DDR2 1200/1066 --
Whether 1200 MHz memory speed is supported depends on the CPU being used" so does this mean that I can't get it really that stable past 800?

Thank you in advance!

first things first, don't call yourself a noob, just say your new to OCing. your CPU-NB is...iunno, but it isn't your NB voltage or your CPU voltage. This is okay to go up in .25 increments, mine does too, you can't do anything about it. As for prime 95, all the tests do different things, use blend for general testing. to get your RAM passsed 800, just try using your ref. clock. I also made thise thread, you know most of the stuff, but i explain a bit and it should give you a better knowledge base http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ml#post8141259


----------



## onoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
first things first, don't call yourself a noob, just say your new to OCing. your CPU-NB is...iunno, but it isn't your NB voltage or your CPU voltage. This is okay to go up in .25 increments, mine does too, you can't do anything about it. As for prime 95, all the tests do different things, use blend for general testing. to get your RAM passsed 800, just try using your ref. clock. I also made thise thread, you know most of the stuff, but i explain a bit and it should give you a better knowledge base http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ml#post8141259

Hey thanks a lot for posting your other thread. I'll give it a try!

Quick question (and i realize you might have an answer to this in your other thread, but I'd like to ask anyway): If I want to stabilize my north bridge, do I up the CPU-NB or NB voltage?

*Edit:* Or both?

Thanks!


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onoz* 
Hey thanks a lot for posting your other thread. I'll give it a try!

Quick question (and i realize you might have an answer to this in your other thread, but I'd like to ask anyway): If I want to stabilize my north bridge, do I up the CPU-NB or NB voltage?

*Edit:* Or both?

Thanks!

cpu-nb is the volt u wanna up.


----------



## -iceblade^

i'd like to join...

don't have internet on my main rig (needs a wifi adapter) so OC results, and CPU-Z validations will have to wait a bit...

that said, i can post up this pic in the meantime


----------



## mano8

x3 720BE
MA78GM-UD2H
2x2G 1066 kingston HyperX BE 
Arctic cooling Freezer 7 pro rev.2

OC:

*3524,9 MHz (17,5x201,5)*
*HT link 2417,1 MHz*
NB 10x
ram: to1066 (default 800 <damn MB







>) 5-5-5-15 24 2T

Voltage:

RAM: 2,0V
NB : 1,3V
SB : 1,2V
CPU NBvid: 1,3V
CPU core: 1,44 (max for MB is 1,9V)

Temp:
CoreÂ´s load: 46-46
CPU Tmpin 45
fan : 2300rpm (max is 2500)

core idle ~ 28 - 30

http://upnito.sk/imgresize.php?id=3f...db4a618f&ms=-1

http://upnito.sk/imgresize.php?id=fc...ed628b8d&ms=-1

my PC:








(damn ata dvdrom







)

if voltage 1,6V @3,7Ghz
MB start on, but windows boot crash..

---
3,0G have normal, idle temp 25-26 - 1200RPM


----------



## Bartmasta

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920739


----------



## Willhemmens

Seeing as this Thread is still active, but me being not, the spreadsheet is now open to anyone to edit. Just hit the button an the bottom and log into your google account.


----------



## mano8

Quote:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920739
nice, but low HT link


----------



## terence52

my 720be validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956042
looks like its may not be that stable


----------



## Bradey

here i thought i might show
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956055


----------



## Rizzle

ok i need a lil help.. need the F3H bios for my mobo to try and unlock 4th core on my 720be

here is the thread i created, any help can be done over there or here if you prefer.

Board is : Gigabyte GA-MA790GP DS4H


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Seeing as this Thread is still active, but me being not, the spreadsheet is now open to anyone to edit. Just hit the button an the bottom and log into your google account.


Quote:

We're sorry, ThirdLap does not have permission to access this spreadsheet. You are signed in as ThirdLap, but that email address doesn't have permission to access this spreadsheet.
Still seems to be locked.


----------



## smash_mouth01

can I ask you guys for some help ?.

I am having some OCing problems, ok to start off I had over clocked my 720 be to 3.6 GHz
and that was fine it would pass INTEL BURN TEST over 20 runs.

and the settings where as follows:

HT REF : 200
CPU MULTI : 18X
V CORE : 1.425v
CPU/NB: stock
NB V: stock
NB FREQ: 2000 MHz
HT Link: 2000 MHz

RAM
MULTI : 6.66x
VOLT : stock 1.5v
timings: 9-9-9-28 (i think)

and these ran fine , but then I changed the speeds and the timings to recommended 8-8-8-24 1600 MHz and it won't even pass Intel burn in on 3 threads on high.
But It doesn't crash it just stops the test and lets me know it had failed, so now I am at a loss on what to try or what to tinker with.
I have increased the CPU voltage to no avail and I am not sure to add voltage to the NB since I didn't change the HT ref.
Could you guys in all your OCing wisdom help me out please...


----------



## Bartmasta

Add more voltage on the ram


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Add more voltage on the ram

Yep, try 1.65V.


----------



## smash_mouth01

cheers guys thanks for the help.


----------



## Rizzle

My oc :

Clock Speed 3622mhz
Bus xMulti 207 x 17.5
RAM Speed 1100mhz
Vcore - 1.575v
HT Link - 2070mhz
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA MA790GP DS4H
Chipset - 790GX
CPU Cooling - Sunbeam CCF 120mm
CPU nb VID - 1.6

Having a prob trying to hit 3726mhz this is what is changed from list above

Vcore - 1.6
Multi - 207 x 18

It does around 10-12 mins of prime95, im guessing by this the chip should be able to get this hit this clock speed without probs it either shuts off or bsod with Vcore lower (1.55/1.57)

anyone have any ideas on what can be done to get the oc stable??


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rizzle* 
My oc :

Clock Speed 3622mhz
Bus xMulti 207 x 17.5
RAM Speed 1100mhz
Vcore - 1.575v
HT Link - 2070mhz
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA MA790GP DS4H
Chipset - 790GX
CPU Cooling - Sunbeam CCF 120mm
CPU nb VID - 1.6

Having a prob trying to hit 3726mhz this is what is changed from list above

Vcore - 1.6
Multi - 207 x 18

It does around 10-12 mins of prime95, im guessing by this the chip should be able to get this hit this clock speed without probs it either shuts off or bsod with Vcore lower (1.55/1.57)

anyone have any ideas on what can be done to get the oc stable??

Hi.

As far as i know Phen2 are scaling better with lower temps ..... and lower vcores. You might want to try lower vcore (1.5 or around) and lower ht (below 2k). BSOD are mainly cause of higher temps than supported.


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
Hi.

As far as i know Phen2 are scaling better with lower temps ..... and lower vcores. You might want to try lower vcore (1.5 or around) and lower ht (below 2k). BSOD are mainly cause of higher temps than supported.

kool, will try and post results


----------



## onoz

Greetings!

This was the highest I could achieve =(....

- Clock Speed: 3399 MHz
- Bus xMulti: 16.5
- RAM Speed: 824
- Vcore : 1.4
- HT Link: 2060
- NB Speed: 2163
- Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset: Where do you find this?
- CPU Cooling: Katana 3
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=946023

Prime95 --
Blend: 8 Hrs 11 Mins
Small FFT: 2 Hrs 12 Mins


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
Hi.

As far as i know Phen2 are scaling better with lower temps ..... and lower vcores. You might want to try lower vcore (1.5 or around) and lower ht (below 2k). BSOD are mainly cause of higher temps than supported.

low temps - yes, low vcore? no. as with all oc'ing takes place after 939. whenever u hit a wall, its usually due to lack of voltage. hence, someone can get 3.6 at stock, but hits a wall no matter what he does he cant hit 3.7 why? lack of volt. but once he raise it from 1.325 to 1.4/ 1.45 it stablizes at 3.7 - its not voltages that kills the chip, its heat. =]


----------



## CJRhoades

Add me?

- 3.6GHz
- 200 x 18
- 800 MHz (4-4-4-12-2T-18)
- 1.5v
- 2000MHz
- 2000MHz
- Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H
- 785G
- Xigmatek Dark Knight (S1283V)
- 4
- Cpuz Validation


----------



## JofaMang

- *Clock Speed* - 3549.24
- *Bus xMulti* - 273 x 13
- *RAM Speed* - 1092Mhz
- *Vcore* - 1.488v
- *HT Link* - 1911
- *Motherboard* - Gigabyte GA-MA780g-UD3H
- *Chipset* - 780g
- *CPU Cooling* - Scythe Samurai Zz

*CPU Validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822692


----------



## wizrd54

Just got a 720BE but haven't overclocked it yet. Runs at a very cool 28C with PRIME 95 running.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

planning on getting an Athlon II X4 640 when they come out, getting rid of the 720, avatar says it all


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
low temps - yes, low vcore? no. as with all oc'ing takes place after 939. whenever u hit a wall, its usually due to lack of voltage. hence, someone can get 3.6 at stock, but hits a wall no matter what he does he cant hit 3.7 why? lack of volt. but once he raise it from 1.325 to 1.4/ 1.45 it stablizes at 3.7 - its not voltages that kills the chip, its heat. =]

What i'm saying is that high vcore (1.55 or 1.6) generates too much heat







. Indeed 1.4 or 1.45 (depending on the specific CPU) might be the best. But over 1.5 usually heat is unbearable. That's what i noticed over few months of research over the forums.


----------



## LethalRise750

Heat rarely EVER kills a chip. Why? Because these CPU's have built in thermal control that shuts the cores down when they reach a certain temperature way before any damage occurs.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Heat rarely EVER kills a chip. Why? Because these CPU's have built in thermal control that shuts the cores down when they reach a certain temperature way before any damage occurs.


unless it heats up to quick for it to shut down like if there is no heatsink


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Heat rarely EVER kills a chip. Why? Because these CPU's have built in thermal control that shuts the cores down when they reach a certain temperature way before any damage occurs.


My point is not that it kills it, but heating causes instability ......
I owned an 550 and not i have a 720 ....... as far as i noticed if i can keep the temps low is stable. Same settings but higher temps it's not stable. Did an experiment: overclocked the 550 to 3.85 (not an B50, but a dual core), Vcore at 1.45, minor other settings. Then shut down all 5 fans of my Antec 300. Temps under load upped from 45 - 46 to almost 60. Then stability issues followed ...... in Prime mostly.
Now i have all the fans working, but the speed is lowest pos.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

heat breaks down the transistors in the chip, so does voltage. Heat does kill cjips, just not right away. Try doing the towel trick 20x on your xbox 360 and tell me if it works, cause mine doesn't after that


----------



## elito

wow..a new record for this thread? 4 days and not 1 new post? here goes the bump!


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
wow..a new record for this thread? 4 days and not 1 new post? here goes the bump!

555 is out ...... curious how it is the unlocking rate. Anyone knows anything ?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
555 is out ...... curious how it is the unlocking rate. Anyone knows anything ?

all these unlocking rates are like a gamble so in all areas is always a 50/50. either u get it or you dont. and i doubt therse any improvements. c3="a chance to enable/ allow higher oc speeds". if you can show me a c2 vs c3 clocked at the same speed OC or not..same clock speed and the c3 beats the c2 then ill think about getting a c3.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


all these unlocking rates are like a gamble so in all areas is always a 50/50. either u get it or you dont. and i doubt therse any improvements. c3="a chance to enable/ allow higher oc speeds". if you can show me a c2 vs c3 clocked at the same speed OC or not..same clock speed and the c3 beats the c2 then ill think about getting a c3.


Indeed they (the rates) are mate. I'm not going to change my 720 c2. It's what i wanted and i'm happy with it for now. But i just wanted to be in touch with what's going on in the AMD courtyard, and see if they brought something extraordinary to the market with this 555 ......
About c3 beating c2 ...... i think it's no real difference between those. As far as i know apart from geting higher overclock c3 does not bring anything else







. Maybe that's why we will not see an c3 720 ..... cause it's already "perfect" (from their point of view) .....
I think AMD knew very well what will happen with all the unlocking and overclocking and knew that was prob the best weapon against Intel: high overclock at reasonable price. To get an 550 at 100 USD (doe here in my country it's more like 100 EUR) and have to possibility to "magically" transform it into an 965, well ...... most of users liked the idea. Cause of this, Intel is loosing market share. And they know this. And most important they are loosing enthusiast market share. Why? Because i noticed lots of ppl giving advice and they changed advice: from "Go with Intel, it's the best" to "Go with AMD, it has the best value".

Sorry for the big text


----------



## strezz

Count me in guys
3.393Ghz
219x15.5
6-6-6-18-24-1T
1.475v
1970mhz
1970mhz
ECS A780GM-A 
780GM
CM Hyper 212+
3 cores
Validation


----------



## Crashish

- Clock Speed - _3625.0_
- Bus xMulti - _250.0 x14.5_
- RAM Speed - _666.7 (DDR3-1600 Effective Clock 1333Mhz 8-8-8-21-2T)_
- Vcore - _1.444V_
- HT Link - _2000Mhz (default)_
- NB Speed - _2000Mhz (default)_
- Motherboard - _GA-MA790XT-UD4P (F6 BIOS)_
- Chipset - _790X + SB740_
- CPU Cooling - _Thermaltake Big Typhoon CL-P0114_
- Number of Core's - _3_

Other:
NorthBridge Voltage Control - _1.200V_
SouthBridge Voltage Control - _1.400V_
CPU NB VID Control - _1.2250V_
DRAM Voltage - _1.6V (Default 1.5V)_
- Cpuz Validation -


----------



## Fear of Oneself

3.7ghz and 50 minutes into linpack, still going strong

now, the C3's aren't better than C2's clock for clock.

it's like my 0904 720 isn't faster than someone else's 0907 X3 720.

The C3's are better built chips, i think of them as the tanks of chips. This guy on OCN im friends with, just bought a 955 C3, and for teh lulz we set it at 4ghz 1.5v for first boot, then installed P95, and it was stable, that's a freaken acomplishment on a 64bit OS, to get a chip stable first boot with an 800mhz OC. Ended up doing 4.3 stable (still at 1.5v) before he plugged in a molex connector and blew up the motherboard. But none the less. The C3's are boss, and the C3 version of the 720 is the 740 @ 3ghz. More or less the smae chip, just better built, so much so, that AMD gives us a 200mhz OC out of the box, because not one chip they built, couldn't do that at stock voltages/cooling. I would be surprised to see that not do 4ghz on a decent gigabyte board


----------



## Kryton

Guys, whether it's a C2 or C3 chip doesn't matter as much as the individual chips' ability to run at high speeds and you can only know that by testing a given chip. 
Improvements with steppings are no guarantee of anything, rather these are supposed to be improvements to the chip and normally you have a better "Chance" of getting a good clocker with a newer/better stepping - Note I said "Chance", not that it actually would be better with any given chip with a newer stepping vs an older stepping.

Going back to Socket A's as an example, there are some AIUHB T-Bred chips that would clock well and even beat out some of the JIUHB examples since the JIUHB's are supposed to be the best you can get for those - Of course the JIUHB's are the newer stepping between the two. 
I have both examples here and my AIUHB will smoke my other JIUHB chip hands down but normally it's the other way around when comparing these two steppings for "On Average" results when looking around for results on these. Either my AIUHB is a really good chip or the JIUHB is simply crappy. Got the JIUHB chip since it had the good stepping but knew going in it was a crapshoot whether it would be a good chip or not.

For the record, I believe my particular "J" chip to be crappy and my "A" chip to be a good one.









As for my take on this, I've noted C3 chips do tend to clock higher than C2's on average by a small margin but nothing to say these are clearly better. The chip in my sig is a C2 and does well enough as is and is clearly comparable to C3 chip results. I do need to get another since I suspect it has a problem with it's IMC but aside from that, it's good and does what I need it to.


----------



## Bartmasta

C3 tricores? What?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


C3 tricores? What?


I don't think a C3 Tri-core has been made (Yet) - That definitely applies to the X4 chips. If a X3 with the C3 has been made, please correct me on this.

My above post was simply to point out a newer stepping revision is supposed to be an improvement to the chip but no guarantee of what any individual chip will do until you find out by trying it. 
That's the only way to truely know.


----------



## winginit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


I don't think a C3 Tri-core has been made (Yet) - That definitely applies to the X4 chips. If a X3 with the C3 has been made, please correct me on this.


As far as I know, that is still correct:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=958685

There had been a lot of speculation, but the 740 BE (as of now, anyway) is still a C2 revision....


----------



## Bartmasta

where did you get a 740?


----------



## smash_mouth01

yeah I heard of this also the 740, but its not C3 it's C2 here's a link to the GIGABYTE cpu support list.


----------



## jeremypt

Hello guys, this is my 1st post in this forum. I leave here my AMD 720BE rig settings:

Case, PSU, Cooling:
-NZXT Apollo
http://www.nzxt.com/products/apollo/
-LC Power 600W PSU
3.3V line = 3.30/3.31 underload
5.0V line = 5.07/5.12 underload
12.0V line = 11.88/11.98 underload
http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=45&L=1
-Fans
rear outake
http://www.noiseblocker.de/en/produk...entfan-xl2.php
front, side intake
http://www.nox-xtreme.com/products_u...3&type=0&id=40
-CPU Cooler Xigmatek Big Scorpion HDT-S1284
30C/32C idle, MB: 27C
52C under OCCT load, 55C under IntelBurnTest, 39/40C when gaming
http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-hdts1284.php

Motherboard, CPU, Rams, GPU
-Motherboard
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO BIOS 0512
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...rnR&templete=2
-CPU
AMD Phenom II X3 720BE RB-C2
-Rams
GSkill F3-12800CL7D (2x2Gb, BLUE Slots, unganged mode)
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=243
-GPU
ATI 5850, stock
http://www.powercolor.com/eng/produc...ProductID=6392

Overlock, Bios Settings, loaded setup defaults and start working from there.

-CPU Configuration, 4th core unlocked
Cool 'n' Quiet: Enable (if set to disable better/stable OC is possible)
C1E Configuration: Disable
Advanced CLock Calibration: AUTO
Unleashing Mode: Enable
Active CPU Cores: 4 Core Operation

-JumperFree Configuration:
CPU OverClocking: Manual
CPU/HT: 200
GPU OverClocking: Auto
PCIE OverClocking: Auto

Processor Freq Multiplier: x18 (3600Mhz)
CPU/NB Frequency: 13x (2600Mhz NB speed)
CPU Over Voltage: 1.425v (Attention, motherboard have VDROP)
VDDNB Over Voltage: 1.3v
CPU VDDA Voltage: 2.5
LoadLine Calibration: 0

HT Link Frequency: 2000mhz
HT Link With: 16
HT Over Voltage: AUTO

Memory Timmings and Voltage
Memory Clock Mode: Manual
Memclock Value: 667
DRAM Timing Mode: DCT0 (Blue Slots)
TCL: 7
TRCD: 7
TRP: 7
TRAS: 20
All rest in AUTO
Memory OverVoltage: 1.5

Chipset Overvoltage: AUTO
SB Over VOltage: AUTO

Testing Tools:
-IntelBurnTest v2.4, Passed
64 Bits Mode
Threads: AUTO
Stress Level: Maximum
5 Runs

-OCCT v3.1.0, Passed
Test Type: Custom
Test Duration: 2H
Test Mode: Large Data Set
Priority: HIGH

-SuperPI Mod 1.5/XS, Passed
Calculated 32M









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997059

Looking for advices on ram timings, since they are rated at 1600 1.65v, and im running at 1333 with 1.5v
Also looking for feedbacks about temp's and NB voltage


----------



## Bradey

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem
put your system in there


----------



## hooah212002

- Clock Speed: 3.708
- Bus xMulti: 206 x 18
- RAM Speed: 1097
- Vcore: 1.52
- HT Link: 2060
- NB Speed: 2060
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: Scythe Katana3
- Number of Core's: 3
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997392


----------



## blacklion

Hi, guys.

I was wondering: sisoft sandra is showing 170W the power comsumption on my x20 (3.2GHz, 1.375V). Isn't this a little too high ? I mean, then at 4GHz should consume 250 - 300 W !!!
Does any of you knows for sure Sisoft is accurate or not ?!?!

Thanks.
G.


----------



## Ramys

_Format:

- Clock Speed - *3516.09*
- Bus xMulti - *200.92 x 17.5*
- RAM Speed - *1066MHz*
- Vcore - *1.39v*
- Motherboard - *GA-MA790X-UD4P*
- CPU Cooling - *Cooler Master Hyper TX 2*_

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1001638

This is my first time overclocking and I was wondering if these temps are ok with the aforementioned settings at full load with prime95?

Here:


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Clock Speed: 3570Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 210 x 17
- RAM Speed: 1400Mhz
- Vcore: 1.4875
- HT Link: 1890Mhz
- NB Speed: 2100Mhz
- Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD Evo
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Corsair H50 modded, push/pull, intake, pressure mod
- Number of Core's: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1001796
Timings: 9-9-9-25
RAM v: 1.6v

Should I lower the RAM frequency to a lower Mhz, increase CPU-NB V then increase the bus speed? Im not sure what to do from here. I dont want to increase the CPU voltage anymore


----------



## jeremypt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer* 
Clock Speed: 3570Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 210 x 17
- RAM Speed: 1400Mhz
- Vcore: 1.4875
- HT Link: 1890Mhz
- NB Speed: 2100Mhz
- Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD Evo
- Chipset: 790FX
- CPU Cooling: Corsair H50 modded, push/pull, intake, pressure mod
- Number of Core's: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1001796
Timings: 9-9-9-25
RAM v: 1.6v

Should I lower the RAM frequency to a lower Mhz, increase CPU-NB V then increase the bus speed? Im not sure what to do from here. I dont want to increase the CPU voltage anymore

acording to this article of tomshardware http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ddr3,2319.html the best best results for gaming comes with ddr1333 and tight timmings 7-7-7, i can get this at 1T with my gskill, using only 1.5v

about cpu speed/voltage for 3.6 try 200x18 using 1.415 or 1.425 voltage
for nb i think u can hit 2400 with 1.2v and 2600 with 1.3v

dont forget to test with occt, large data set, high priority for about 1 hour

you can allways try my settings, since im running a 720 on a asus m4a785d-evo, but ignore my ram settings if yours arent the f3-12800cl7. if they are the cl9 series try 1333 8-8-8-21 with 1.5/1.6v, all the rest to auto. For best results use memories in same color slots (unganged mode/1T)


----------



## tlxxxsracer

So that means I have my RAM in the wrong slots?







(picture is older, I now have my modded h50)
Ill try some more OCing later this week. 
Why run 1T and not 2T? Thought 2T was better. Ive never heard of unganged, what is that?

Thanks for the tips. Question, what should the cpu-nb voltage be? You said cpu v=1.41/1.425 and nb v=1.2/1.3.


----------



## jeremypt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


So that means I have my RAM in the wrong slots?







(picture is older, I now have my modded h50)
Ill try some more OCing later this week. 
Why run 1T and not 2T? Thought 2T was better. Ive never heard of unganged, what is that?

Thanks for the tips. Question, what should the cpu-nb voltage be? You said cpu v=1.41/1.425 and nb v=1.2/1.3.


1T is allways better for performence, but 2T allow better stability.
Asus motherboard manual have a "typo". you should put memories in the same color slots. i recomend the blue ones

for oc, try 1.425 for a 200x18=3600mhz, for nb with 1.3v for 2600mhz. leave htt at 200 and make use of unlocked multi.

for more info about unganded and 1T
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...nged-mode.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ate-there.html


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Quote:

1T is allways better for performence, but 2T allow better stability.
Asus motherboard manual have a "typo". you should put memories in the same color slots. i recomend the blue ones

for oc, try 1.425 for a 200x18=3600mhz, for nb with 1.3v for 2600mhz. leave htt at 200 and make use of unlocked multi.

for more info about unganded and 1T
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/am...nged-mode.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/am...ate-there.html

If you do alot of multitasking, unganged is best. Or if you do one single program, ganged is better since it has one single 128bit, verses 2 64bit busses.
Im just confused now on ganged vs. unganged, and what I should run

Making the RAM sticks in slots 3,4 makes it a single channel. not dual.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Hi, guys.

I was wondering: sisoft sandra is showing 170W the power comsumption on my x20 (3.2GHz, 1.375V). Isn't this a little too high ? I mean, then at 4GHz should consume 250 - 300 W !!!
Does any of you knows for sure Sisoft is accurate or not ?!?!

Thanks.
G.


Any idea anyone !??!?


----------



## jeremypt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


If you do alot of multitasking, unganged is best. Or if you do one single program, ganged is better since it has one single 128bit, verses 2 64bit busses.
Im just confused now on ganged vs. unganged, and what I should run

Making the RAM sticks in slots 3,4 makes it a single channel. not dual.


sorrym you are wrong about memory slots:
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO, 2x Gskill 12800CL7D, blue slots


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Well I put my memory in the two blue slots and I get single channel form cpu-z.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer* 
Well I put my memory in the two blue slots and I get single channel form cpu-z.

lol, then either cpuz or your board is defective. dual channel is always color coded by the manufacturer. so..yea.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Hmmm.. Well I figured out the ganged and unganged. Yah when I have the RAM sticks in the blue slots, cpuz doesnt have anything in the box next to Channel #. But when I have them in a black and blue it shows dual


----------



## Bradey

mine are in the two white and i get dual unganged


----------



## jeremypt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


Hmmm.. Well I figured out the ganged and unganged. Yah when I have the RAM sticks in the blue slots, cpuz doesnt have anything in the box next to Channel #. But when I have them in a black and blue it shows dual


are you using bios 0604 or higher ?


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Im using 0507


----------



## jeremypt

i think you should try one of latest version


----------



## tlxxxsracer

but im not experiencing any issues with it. ill also loose my OC correct? I should just write down the settings


----------



## jeremypt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


but im not experiencing any issues with it. ill also loose my OC correct? I should just write down the settings


update BIOS, make load defaults and try this settings:

-CPU Configuration, 4th core unlocked
Cool 'n' Quiet: Disable
C1E Configuration: Disable
Advanced CLock Calibration: AUTO
Unleashing Mode: Enable
Active CPU Cores: 4 Core Operation

-JumperFree Configuration:
CPU OverClocking: Manual
CPU/HT: 200
GPU OverClocking: Auto
PCIE OverClocking: Auto

Processor Freq Multiplier: x18 (3600Mhz)
CPU/NB Frequency: 13x (2600Mhz NB speed) 12x for 2400mhz
CPU Over Voltage: 1.425v (Attention, motherboard have VDROP)
VDDNB Over Voltage: 1.3v 1.2v if u use 2400mhz
CPU VDDA Voltage: 2.5
LoadLine Calibration: 0

HT Link Frequency: 2000mhz
HT Link With: 16
HT Over Voltage: AUTO

Memory Timmings and Voltage
Memory Clock Mode: Manual
Memclock Value: 667 1333mhz ram
DRAM Timing Mode: DCT0 (Blue Slots)
TCL: 8
TRCD: 8
TRP: 8
TRAS: 21
All rest in AUTO
Memory OverVoltage: 1.5

Chipset Overvoltage: AUTO
SB Over VOltage: AUTO


----------



## Fear of Oneself

i need some help here:
CPU: 18.5x203=3.757Ghz
voltage: 1.58(bios) vdrop=1.55-1.56v
temps: 28C idle 34C load (at ^ voltage)
stepping: 0904 (if i can remember)
motherboard: ASUS M4N82 Deluxe 980a chipset
RAM: 4 DIMMS between 1066-1075 (i cant remember, i'm posting from my laptop)
timings: 5-5-5-18
RAM voltage: 2.14v
NB: [email protected]
HT: [email protected]
OS: 7 ultimate 64-bit

now, this is my issue, it does 1 hour of small ftt's in P95 until a crash, not BSOD, just a restart, like i hit the reset button. What should i do about that?

Now in P95, what should i be running to check for stablility overall, and what does Large FTT's stress.

My voltage may be high, but i only need this chip for 5 months, and the computer is on only like 4 hours a day tops.

oh and another thing, when im playing games i get an error saying "a plug and play device terminated unexpectadly. you are about to be logged off" and no matter what i do the system shuts down.

Thanks for any help/tips for getting 3.75 24/7

now i have like 1,000,000 options for voltages and clocks in the BIOS, if you would like pics to see what i mean, then plz just say so


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Quote:

update BIOS, make load defaults and try this settings:

-CPU Configuration, 4th core unlocked
Cool 'n' Quiet: Disable
C1E Configuration: Disable
Advanced CLock Calibration: AUTO
Unleashing Mode: Enable
Active CPU Cores: 4 Core Operation

-JumperFree Configuration:
CPU OverClocking: Manual
CPU/HT: 200
GPU OverClocking: Auto
PCIE OverClocking: Auto

Processor Freq Multiplier: x18 (3600Mhz)
CPU/NB Frequency: 13x (2600Mhz NB speed) 12x for 2400mhz
CPU Over Voltage: 1.425v (Attention, motherboard have VDROP)
VDDNB Over Voltage: 1.3v 1.2v if u use 2400mhz
CPU VDDA Voltage: 2.5
LoadLine Calibration: 0

HT Link Frequency: 2000mhz
HT Link With: 16
HT Over Voltage: AUTO

Memory Timmings and Voltage
Memory Clock Mode: Manual
Memclock Value: 667 1333mhz ram
DRAM Timing Mode: DCT0 (Blue Slots)
TCL: 8
TRCD: 8
TRP: 8
TRAS: 21
All rest in AUTO
Memory OverVoltage: 1.5

Chipset Overvoltage: AUTO
SB Over VOltage: AUTO
Ill try this.. But I dont remember seeing a CPU/NB freq with the old BIOS, will that change?


----------



## jadawgis732

Can you add me at 3.654 Ghz


----------



## Unknownm

here is mine with the highest NB can handle. 2.5GHZ = unstable and takes to much voltage to become stable


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Well guys, there will always be a special place in my heart for my 0904 X3 720 BE but the time has come to move on. Saturday I purchased an X2 555 BE with the new C3 revision and it will be here on Thursday. I never could get my 720 stable over 3.6 GHz on 2 different mobo's but the 4th core would unlock quite well. This new CPU should do considerably better considering the progress AMD has been making to the process. I saw a picture in a hardware review that showed 1002 as the date of manufacture. Hope mine is that new..


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Well guys, there will always be a special place in my heart for my 0904 X3 720 BE but the time has come to move on. Saturday I purchased an X2 555 BE with the new C3 revision and it will be here on Thursday. I never could get my 720 stable over 3.6 GHz on 2 different mobo's but the 4th core would unlock quite well. This new CPU should do considerably better considering the progress AMD has been making to the process. I saw a picture in a hardware review that showed 1002 as the date of manufacture. Hope mine is that new..


i would like to know how it worked out for you since i could never get mine over 3.4ghz on different mbs


----------



## HothBase

My 720 BE:
- Clock Speed: 3375
- Bus xMulti: 250 x 13.5
- RAM Speed: 1333
- Vcore: 1.450V
- HT Link: 2000
- NB Speed: 2500
- Motherboard: GA-MA790XT-UD4P
- Chipset: 790X
- CPU Cooling: OCZ Vendetta 2
- Number of Cores: 4
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1016927


----------



## Fear of Oneself

i really lucked out, got a 0904 (junk for overclocking) and it doesn't unlock

2 mobos and liquid cooling later, it did do 3.7ghz. Will push farther of course. My goal is that glorious 1ghz OC club, may never get there. But my junkie 980a chipset will get me there







hopefully.


----------



## el gappo

Getting another e series tricore in soon







quad at 4.1 stable on air


----------



## leongws

Hi, newbie here and below are my overclock settings for 720be to 3.6GHz (200 X 18, Vcore 1.375v). Tested stable with OCCT Linpack test for 3 times(1hrs each) & IBT test for 20 rounds. Monitor for 2 days with games and without shutting down PC and so far so good.

- Clock Speed - 3600MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x18
- RAM Speed - 1333Mhz
- Vcore - 1.375v
- NB 2000MHz
- HT Link - 2000MHz
- Motherboard - Biostar TA790GX A3+
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek Dark Knight

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1025096








[/IMG]


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Getting another e series tricore in soon







quad at 4.1 stable on air









gappo, why is it that you have to be better than everyone else. 1ghz on stock volts?! come on, that's not fair. you're like the Travis Patrana of computers.

Or the chuck norris of computers.

btw, if Chuck Norris and Mr.T were in the same room, the world would explode of too much awesome being so close


----------



## MicroMiniMe

HDZ555WFK2DGM
CACAC AC 1004BPMW
9C61642A00171

Screw it, I'm keeping my 720 BE. At least it will unlock the 4th core whereas the X2 555 I got in a couple hours ago won't. I'm a little bummed about that.


----------



## Yukss

- Clock Speed: *3.6ghz*
- Bus xMulti: *18*
- RAM Speed: *800mhz ddr2 (4-4-4-12)*
- Vcore: *1.45v*
- HT Link: *1000mhz*
- NB Speed: *2600mhz*
- Motherboard: *Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 (rev 2.0) Bios: M57SLI-S4 FHk*
- Chipset: *570sli*
- CPU Cooling: *water*
- Number of Core's: *3 atm*
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027483


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


gappo, why is it that you have to be better than everyone else. 1ghz on stock volts?! come on, that's not fair. you're like the Travis Patrana of computers.

Or the chuck norris of computers.

btw, if Chuck Norris and Mr.T were in the same room, the world would explode of too much awesome being so close


Didn't know you got a 5770 dude. Yeah the I was just lucky with the card I guess. I leave it at stock for games etc just because I'm lazy but it is furmark stable at 1ghz







Powercolor FTW


----------



## AMDRick

Dang this threads got huge, cant remember last time I was on here but I remember posting in pages 30-40...not 538! Im thinking of upgrading to the 965, its dropped substantially and my 720 has stayed around the price I payed for it 8months ago, $110. However I payed $135 for my 48701GB XFX and 39.99 for my 2x1 G.skill high performance ddr3 1333 memory my graphics card is now 179.99(inc s/h) and memory is 64.99! Insane? First time ive actually seen my equipment go up in price after nearly a year...watching ebay I have seen the 720's sell for the 75-85 range so after tax's and fees around 70 profit average would mean only another 80-90 out of pocket for the 965. If anyone would be interested in purchasing mine you can feel free to message me, I will run some low OC tests and unlock tests to ensure stability is still present, would be sold on ebay likely under ricks66gs.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDRick*


Dang this threads got huge, cant remember last time I was on here but I remember posting in pages 30-40...not 538! Im thinking of upgrading to the 965, its dropped substantially and my 720 has stayed around the price I payed for it 8months ago, $110. However I payed $135 for my 48701GB XFX and 39.99 for my 2x1 G.skill high performance ddr3 1333 memory my graphics card is now 179.99(inc s/h) and memory is 64.99! Insane? First time ive actually seen my equipment go up in price after nearly a year...watching ebay I have seen the 720's sell for the 75-85 range so after tax's and fees around 70 profit average would mean only another 80-90 out of pocket for the 965. If anyone would be interested in purchasing mine you can feel free to message me, I will run some low OC tests and unlock tests to ensure stability is still present, would be sold on ebay likely under ricks66gs.


im so tempted to get your chip, but my parents will buy me a 955 C3 for my birthday, but congrats on 3.9


----------



## Bartmasta

this club is still alive?


----------



## xandi

My personal record in validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1028494 ;D

- Clock Speed - 4064Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 254mhzx16
- RAM Speed - 1354
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 2056mhz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA770TUd3P
- Chipset - AMD 770
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Mugen II

Settings 24/7 => http://benchit.pl/ranks_events/2070.jpg


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


this club is still alive?


Bartmasta, Warsaw, is that Warsaw Missouri?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


this club is still alive?


ofcourse it is! ppl just dont post questions anymore thats all! they all got l33t over the year.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

we've pretty much topped out these chips. i know im struggling to get 3.7, but i know i will, it's been ~2 months in the making, but i will get there. So many people have offered to buy my computer at school, but are shocked when i say $1200. Cause come on, after i made a so sick case, and with a liquid cooling kit + time OCing this thing. I can truely say that my rig is the one and only Shiva in the world, nothing like it.

Now i do have a question in regards to 3.7Ghz.
*bare in mind that the chip is a 0904 revision and i have an nVidia chipset*

If i get an error (consistantly core 3 gives me an error after 1:15 hours of stressing) then i just up the CPU voltage. Where as BSOD's are NB+RAM related. Believe it or not, i find i get more stability by tightening my clocks. im about 0:20 hours into LinX at 2.8gb, no errors yet.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
we've pretty much topped out these chips. i know im struggling to get 3.7, but i know i will, it's been ~2 months in the making, but i will get there. So many people have offered to buy my computer at school, but are shocked when i say $1200. Cause come on, after i made a so sick case, and with a liquid cooling kit + time OCing this thing. I can truely say that my rig is the one and only Shiva in the world, nothing like it.

Now i do have a question in regards to 3.7Ghz.
*bare in mind that the chip is a 0904 revision and i have an nVidia chipset*

If i get an error (consistantly core 3 gives me an error after 1:15 hours of stressing) then i just up the CPU voltage. Where as BSOD's are NB+RAM related. Believe it or not, i find i get more stability by tightening my clocks. im about 0:20 hours into LinX at 2.8gb, no errors yet.

I wish people at my school wanted to buy my computer, I gave up after a few days asking everyone I know.


----------



## cul8erppl

ARRRRRGGGGG... Pulling my hair out... I have a Phenom II X3 710, unlocked 4th core to Phenom II X4 10, but I can't overclock it at all.

I have an ASUS M4A78L-M, SB710 (even tho CPU-Z shows SB750). Anyway, I tried multiplier 13, with many different bus speeds & core voltages combos, and kept HT Link @ 2000. But, nothing worked, couldn't post with OC'd settings.

Does anybody have a similiar board & unlocked chip, that ran OC successfully? If so, whut settings did you use? Ugh, I'm back at default, 2.6GHz per core (well, at least I have the 4th core unlocked).


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cul8erppl*


ARRRRRGGGGG... Pulling my hair out... I have a Phenom II X3 710, unlocked 4th core to Phenom II X4 10, but I can't overclock it at all.

I have an ASUS M4A78L-M, SB710 (even tho CPU-Z shows SB750). Anyway, I tried multiplier 13, with many different bus speeds & core voltages combos, and kept HT Link @ 2000. But, nothing worked, couldn't post with OC'd settings.

Does anybody have a similiar board & unlocked chip, that ran OC successfully? If so, whut settings did you use? Ugh, I'm back at default, 2.6GHz per core (well, at least I have the 4th core unlocked).


pro tip: if you can't run stock speeds, it's not worth the forth core.

Mine unlocks and runs for a bit at 2.0Ghz, but with three i just got 3.7 to do 50Linpack runs yesterday for a total of >2hours of linpack


----------



## MrHahnep

My 720 BE:
- Clock Speed: 3423
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 17
- Vcore: 1.376V
- HT Link: 2000
- Motherboard: Asus M4A77TD-pro
- Chipset: 770X
- CPU Cooling: CoolerMaster 212+
- Number of Cores: 4
-cpuz validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1026945

cpu [email protected] n load when prime for [email protected]
love this proc....


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrHahnep*


My 720 BE:
- Clock Speed: 3423
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 17
- Vcore: 1.376V
- HT Link: 2000
- Motherboard: Asus M4A77TD-pro
- Chipset: 770X
- CPU Cooling: CoolerMaster 212+
- Number of Cores: 4
-cpuz validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1026945


can it go higher, your voltages are awefully low, that is assuming it's stable


----------



## MrHahnep

already tried but im new in oc..only change multi n vcore...tried X18 with 1.55vcore can boot but cant prime..actually i love this speed coz i can enable cool n quiet..save bill..haha..


----------



## topdog

AMD Phenom II X3 740

Clock Speed - 4800Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200mhz x 24
- Vcore - 1.58v
- HT Link - 2000mhz
- Motherboard - DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH
- Chipset - AMD 790
- CPU Cooling - SS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013177


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topdog*


AMD Phenom II X3 740

Clock Speed - 4800Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200mhz x 24
- Vcore - 1.58v
- HT Link - 2000mhz
- Motherboard - DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH
- Chipset - AMD 790
- CPU Cooling - SS


 Oh you big show off







Great results tho m8


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topdog*


AMD Phenom II X3 740

Clock Speed - 4800Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200mhz x 24
- Vcore - 1.58v
- HT Link - 2000mhz
- Motherboard - DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH
- Chipset - AMD 790
- CPU Cooling - SS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013177






























wow that is trully AMAZING.. congratz men


----------



## cul8erppl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
pro tip: if you can't run stock speeds, it's not worth the forth core.

Mine unlocks and runs for a bit at 2.0Ghz, but with three i just got 3.7 to do 50Linpack runs yesterday for a total of >2hours of linpack

Ummm, I can run stock speed (2.6GHz) with all 4 cores. I just can't overclock beyond that. It'd be great if I can do 3.0GHz on all 4 cores.

Running air cooling, Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus Heatsink. Switched-out the stock fan to an Enermax Magma, and added a second Cooler Master fan for push-pull effect. I guess the Mobo just can't handle any overclocking for all four cores, after unlocking.

I didn't try to mess around with the RAM speed. I guess I could lower the RAM speed from 1066 to 800, but I really don't want to do that. I doubt it would work anyway.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cul8erppl*


Ummm, I can run stock speed (2.6GHz) with all 4 cores. I just can't overclock beyond that. It'd be great if I can do 3.0GHz on all 4 cores.

Running air cooling, Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus Heatsink. Switched-out the stock fan to an Enermax Magma, and added a second Cooler Master fan for push-pull effect. I guess the Mobo just can't handle any overclocking for all four cores, after unlocking.

I didn't try to mess around with the RAM speed. I guess I could lower the RAM speed from 1066 to 800, but I really don't want to do that. I doubt it would work anyway.










i thought you had a 720, my mistake, what motherboard you have? maybe fill in the system area for all to see

EDIT: how the......^ when did the 740's drop in?


----------



## LBear

- Clock Speed - 3.5ghz
- Bus xMulti - 17.5
- RAM Speed - DDR3 @ 1600
- Vcore - 1.43
- HT Link - 2000
- NB Speed -2600
- Motherboard -MSI NF980-G65
- Chipset - Nvidia(980a)
- CPU Cooling - Cooler Master 212 Plus
- Number of Core's - X3

Been trying to get 3.6ghz but i crash on IBT on the first test at 1.45v,if i bump the voltage up to 1.46 i crash instantly at the loading windows screen.


----------



## cul8erppl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*









i thought you had a 720, my mistake, what motherboard you have? maybe fill in the system area for all to see

EDIT: how the......^ when did the 740's drop in?


Okie, system specs filled-in...running an asus M4A78L-M...disappointingly cannot overclock...


----------



## Bartmasta

38'C Max load from p95


----------



## MrHahnep

is my temp ok?full load with prime95 is 52c at 3.4ghz with 1.39vcore and X4 unlock..idle can get around 39c since i enable CnQ..


----------



## Bradey

which temp is cpu


----------



## MrHahnep

tmpin0


----------



## Yukss

hello guys, i want to unlock mine (i know my cpu can be unlocked) but i do not want a crossfireboard.. i want a sli nvidia chipset board.. any advised. ?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
hello guys, i want to unlock mine (i know my cpu can be unlocked) but i do not want a crossfireboard.. i want a sli nvidia chipset board.. any advised. ?

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe
It's the only AM2+ board I can think of that supports both SLI and NCC unlocking.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HothBase* 
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe
It's the only AM2+ board I can think of that supports both SLI and NCC unlocking.

thanks men


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
hello guys, i want to unlock mine (i know my cpu can be unlocked) but i do not want a crossfireboard.. i want a sli nvidia chipset board.. any advised. ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *HothBase* 
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe
It's the only AM2+ board I can think of that supports both SLI and NCC unlocking.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
thanks men

i hope you don't want to do any overclocking. the board sucks for OCing.
you sure your chip unlocks?

EDIT: protip - instead of buying a new board, just buy a new quad core


----------



## Bartmasta

why do you want a SLI Board

you can run SLI on my motherboard and it unlocks


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
why do you want a SLI Board

you can run SLI on my motherboard and it unlocks

how so? i thought you need an intel or nVidia chipset for SLI


----------



## rastaman

Hey all,
1st time posting here but have been reading the forums for a while now. I have a 720BE and have managed to unlock the 4th core & take the chip from stock to 3519MHz. Temps at idle are 32-35C using a Thermalright Ultra120 v1.0 (not the eXtreme - with an adapter bracket to rotate the HSF to blow out the back) and ~56C at load.

I haven't had too much experience in OC'ing but have dabbled a bit with an Athlon 2500+ XP mobile (a few yrs ago) and with my Skt 939 x2 4200 (chip before this. It appears I've hit the limits of my ability to OC and need some advice on how to take it farther.

My CPU-Z validation link:
Link

Just for reference I've benchmarked the OC using PCMark Vantage (1.0.1.0).
Stock= 5834 PCMarks
3.5OC= 7391 PCMarks

I'm using an now non-produced DDR3 DIMM from Crucial (Newegg link) sitting at 1.63v
Memory clock: 1333MHz
CPU Core voltage: 1.475v

Any ideas on what to change next? Or should I just leave well enough alone and sit back/enjoy the extra core and 700MHz OC.

~Rasta


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
how so? i thought you need an intel or nVidia chipset for SLI

Not really. It's all software.
[Hackaday] SLi on any motherboard


----------



## Yukss

Quote:

EDIT: protip - instead of buying a new board, just buy a new quad core
my boad is getting old now.. and both pciex slot are 1.0 8x/8x . . is great for ocing, runing mine at 3.6ghz and no problems. even reach 3.8ghz .. but is time to quick upgrade.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HothBase* 
Not really. It's all software.
[Hackaday] SLi on any motherboard

so i can surely run sli on any motherboard ? i thougt that was obsolete.. i was thinking this board intead http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mot...v-evo-review/1

this bord overclocks nicely and easy, and surely unlock my cpu.. i know my cpu is good to go cuz i had proved it in another board..


----------



## Yukss

and what about this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130235


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
so i can surely run sli on any motherboard ? i thougt that was obsolete..

Yeah, it should work. No guarantee though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
i was thinking this board intead http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mot...v-evo-review/1

and what about this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130235

Sure, both of those can unlock cores but note that they're AM3 and not AM2+ so you'll need some DDR3 memory.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HothBase* 
Yeah, it should work. No guarantee though.

Sure, both of those can unlock cores but note that they're AM3 and not AM2+ so you'll need some DDR3 memory.

yeah, but i think i can find some new ddr3 ram and sell what i have now.. is a quick upgrade i think..


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrHahnep* 
is my temp ok?full load with prime95 is 52c at 3.4ghz with 1.39vcore and X4 unlock..idle can get around 39c since i enable CnQ..



52C - thats the CPU OVERALL temp..so..core temps are hovering around 44-48C - and ofcourse thats very safe for quad.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
52C - thats the CPU OVERALL temp..so..core temps are hovering around 44-48C - and ofcourse thats very safe for quad.

Uhm, I may be wrong but aren't the actual cores usually hotter than the "CPU temp"?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HothBase* 
Uhm, I may be wrong but aren't the actual cores usually hotter than the "CPU temp"?

no..core temps are actually lower than over die/ cpu temp. cus if you look down at cpu/cores its usually 4-8C difference depending on the chip.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
no..core temps are actually lower than over die/ cpu temp. cus if you look down at cpu/cores its usually 4-8C difference depending on the chip.

I searched around a bit and it definitely seems to be more common for CPU temp to be lower than core temps.
This was also the case with my X2 3800+.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


I searched around a bit and it definitely seems to be more common for CPU temp to be lower than core temps.
This was also the case with my X2 3800+.


impossible. idk about the x2 3800+, but since phenom? its always core tahts lower than overall. unless i've been reading wrong all year long..you mind posting some links?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


impossible. idk about the x2 3800+, but since phenom? its always core tahts lower than overall. unless i've been reading wrong all year long..you mind posting some links?


Well it's obviously not impossible but I suppose it varies though.
I just assumed that core>cpu pretty much always since that's the way it was with my old CPU. After doing some research however I see that's not always the case. I can't really test for myself since unlocking the 720 messes up core temp readings.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/44...core-temp.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ore-temps.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/66...955-965-a.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/59...720-temps.html
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post4020936

I guess none of us were right.. or perhaps both of us were, depends on how you see it.


----------



## Bradey

my mobo temp is 5-10C above my cpu cores


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


Well it's obviously not impossible but I suppose it varies though.
I just assumed that core>cpu pretty much always since that's the way it was with my old CPU. After doing some research however I see that's not always the case. I can't really test for myself since unlocking the 720 messes up core temp readings.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/44...core-temp.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ore-temps.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/66...955-965-a.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/59...720-temps.html
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post4020936

I guess none of us were right.. or perhaps both of us were, depends on how you see it.










ha..thats a first. but..the last 2 links - the 720 one clearly shows..cpu temp is higher than CORE temp. andthe last one..shows the user, using different tools reports different temps. but speaking from my experience, i mostly see core temps being lower than cpu temps. my cores are 30ish and cpu is 33-34. but i guess..it happens in the other direction too..just not so often..


----------



## MrHahnep

before i unlock,my cpu temp is around 10-14 higher than core temp when full load..


----------



## mtcn77

Can I join the club?
I'm using one of my x3 720be's at 3.4ghz [email protected] I could even use it at [email protected], but the computer sometimes shut itself while idling.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Can I join the club?
I'm using one of my x3 720be's at 3.4ghz [email protected] I could even use it at [email protected], but the computer sometimes shut itself while idling.


pro tip: make sure its not going on stand by
start>type box>power options>change when computer sleeps


----------



## Bartmasta

hey heres some occt sreenshots

p95 seemed to fail after a couple of hours (I don't think its the CPU but most likely the RAM)


----------



## cul8erppl

Okay, I'm really confused now. I tried to do some research, before attempting to overclock again. So, I looked into matching CPU fsb and MOBO fsb and RAM speed.

I have the Phenom II X3 710, with unlocked fourth core. I know this chip runs at 4000 MT/s, or 2000 MHz. I also know it's using multiplier 13 x 200 MHz fsb, so the CPU clock is @ 2.6 GHz.

I know the motherboard supports up to 5200 MT/s for this am3 chip, or 2600 MHz. It's currently running at 2000 MHz. So, the CPU and MOBO should be in sync, right?

Now, the ram I have, has specs: DDR2-1066. Since it's double data, it's actually 533 MHz. So, what does this mean for my CPU and MOBO?

Does that mean everything is not in-sync? Is that a bottle-neck problem? Is the RAM too fast for the CPU/MOBO?

Also, to overclock, would i then have to underclock the RAM speed to 400 MHz? I'm so confused. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cul8erppl*


Okay, I'm really confused now. I tried to do some research, before attempting to overclock again. So, I looked into matching CPU fsb and MOBO fsb and RAM speed.

I have the Phenom II X3 710, with unlocked fourth core. I know this chip runs at 4000 MT/s, or 2000 MHz. I also know it's using multiplier 13 x 200 MHz fsb, so the CPU clock is @ 2.6 GHz.

I know the motherboard supports up to 5200 MT/s for this am3 chip, or 2600 MHz. It's currently running at 2000 MHz. So, the CPU and MOBO should be in sync, right?

Now, the ram I have, has specs: DDR2-1066. Since it's double data, it's actually 533 MHz. So, what does this mean for my CPU and MOBO?

Does that mean everything is not in-sync? Is that a bottle-neck problem? Is the RAM too fast for the CPU/MOBO?

Also, to overclock, would i then have to underclock the RAM speed to 400 MHz? I'm so confused. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


you're over thinking it, look at the link in my signature "how to overclock..." i explain it step by step


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


you're over thinking it, look at the link in my signature "how to overclock..." i explain it step by step


im sorry for the off-topic (i should really be helping someone right now) but damn, the spasm, had me a great laugh. ty~. yes he's seriously...over thinking..oc'ing is like so ez~ like..ez ez..so how ez can it get? ok..maybe my next post will be a supportive one ~


----------



## Fear of Oneself

for teh lulz

  
 YouTube- How To Overclock Your AMD CPU  



 
 look at this joke, this doesn't explain anything, and what he did net slowed down his system


----------



## elito

up we go~!


----------



## Error 404

Alright, so I finally got a good stable OC with my new loop. Was hoping for 4.0, but that may come later (C3, more tweaking...dunno)

Quote:

- Clock Speed *3712 MHz*
- Bus xMulti *x16.5*
- RAM Speed *750MHz*
- Vcore *1.55v*
- HT Link *2025MHz*
- NB Speed *2475 MHz*
- Motherboard *GA-MA790XT-UD4P*
- Chipset *790X/SB750*
- CPU Cooling *CSwiftech GTZ (custom loop)*
- Number of Core's *4*
- Cpuz Validation *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1057732*


----------



## _02

I hate having to run the chip over 1.5v

I settled on my 3.5ghz @ 1.39v because I like the low voltage.

I haven't been able to hit 3.7 stable using multi @ 1.5v and I don't want to rack voltage into it just to get another 200mhz.

I haven't had time to massage everything else to see if I can get above 3.6 without going over say 1.45. I'd like to get to 3.8 or above, but I just don't want to keep the voltage that high.= and probably have inadequate cooling for that much voltage. Although I don't ever really top out above 50c.


----------



## kromar

i started a new oc from scratch and something is really odd, i just overclocked via the multiplier and everything goes as expected till i hit 3.4ghz (17x200), every now and then i have to increase the vcore a bit to get the higher multi stable but everything above 3.4ghz seems to have no vcore relevance, even if i go all the way up to [email protected] it wont be stable. so my guess is that either the ram or the nb is the problem.

i have my ram all the way down to [email protected] (also tried 1.7v) and CPU-NB VID is increased by 0.1 (1.3v). the ram timings/voltage did nothing at all when it comes to stability, the CPU-NB voltage gave a bit stability, now prime95 doesnt bsod anymore on blend test but gives rounding errors after a while.
EDIT: did a 10 hour memtest today without errors.

someone ever encountered a behavior like that and can help me with this problem?
what could cause this oc wall @3.4ghz? im happy for every suggestion/idea how to break the wall...

here is what i tried so far.. (the newer tests are on th left side)
http://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?..._sDh1wOg&hl=en


----------



## _02

Using multi...

I hit 3.2 without increasing voltage.

I can get 3.5 with 1.39v

I can't get 3.7 with 1.55v


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Using multi...

I hit 3.2 without increasing voltage.

I can get 3.5 with 1.39v

I can't get 3.7 with 1.55v


do you need to change anything else than that to reach 3.5ghz "stable" or can you just increase the multi and vcore do get there?

edit: is that with 3 or 4 cores?


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


do you need to change anything else than that to reach 3.5ghz "stable" or can you just increase the multi and vcore do get there?

edit: is that with 3 or 4 cores?


1.39 vcore
17.5 multi

That's it

Edit - sry 3 cores


----------



## Frank08

Hey, I got some quick questions:

On my mobo, I set the vcore to 1.375 in the bios, but in HWMonitor, it shows up as 1.41. Which one is correct?

Also which is better:

Quad @ 2.9 GHz or Tri @ 3.5GHz? (I use the PC for Gaming only.)

Unfortunately, my 4th core isn't very good, so I can't OC much with it enabled.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frank08*


Hey, I got some quick questions:

On my mobo, I set the vcore to 1.375 in the bios, but in HWMonitor, it shows up as 1.41. Which one is correct?

Also which is better:

Quad @ 2.9 GHz or Tri @ 3.5GHz? (I use the PC for Gaming only.)

Unfortunately, my 4th core isn't very good, so I can't OC much with it enabled.


You can't really compare the two like that.

In gaming, unless the game is specifically written to utilize 4 cores, the tri core will perform better at higher clocks (generally). However, the quad core will probably perform better at encoding MP3s because it will have another core to dedicate to an encoding operation.

It depends on more than just cores and ghz, but generally speaking a tri and quad core are going to be about the same depending on the title. More and more, games are being written to utilize more cores.

Clock speeds shouldn't be negated though. On a budget, a 3ghz dual can get a lot done.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frank08* 
Hey, I got some quick questions:

On my mobo, I set the vcore to 1.375 in the bios, but in HWMonitor, it shows up as 1.41. Which one is correct?

Also which is better:

Quad @ 2.9 GHz or Tri @ 3.5GHz? (I use the PC for Gaming only.)

Unfortunately, my 4th core isn't very good, so I can't OC much with it enabled.

Keep 4th core at 2.9, OC the other 3 cores to 3.5


----------



## Frank08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Keep 4th core at 2.9, OC the other 3 cores to 3.5


Never thought of that, I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey add me to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=950229

HTrefClk: 200
Multi:18x
CPU-NB:2600 MHz
RAM: 1600 7-7-7-21-28-1T

Don't know why it wouldn't validate, quite possibly that I have mix matched GPUs' in that one (9600 GSO for PhysX).


----------



## stanley3

can you please update the spreadsheet?
here's mine:

x3 720BE unlocked 4th @ 3.3ghz 1.3125V
HT: 1600
NB: 2000
board: Biostar TA790gxb a2+
cooler: Arctic Freezer64 pro









*Corenapper*


----------



## mikeram

Have not overclocked it yet, but had a successful unlock:

CACZC AC 0941


----------



## elito

you guys can actually go in and add yourselves i believe.


----------



## amstech

put me on the list if i am not already


----------



## mikeram

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


you guys can actually go in and add yourselves i believe.


We're sorry, mikeram does not have permission to access this spreadsheet.

Be happy to though just lmk...


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeram*


We're sorry, mikeram does not have permission to access this spreadsheet.

Be happy to though just lmk...


you and Stanl3y are also added.


----------



## test tube

I can not get this unlocked thing stable for the life of me..

720BE 904 DPBW

Settings:

Core 0: 3.4GHz (ACC -2%)
Core 1: 3.4GHz (ACC -2%)
Core 2: 3.2GHz (ACC -2%)
Core 3: 2.8GHz (ACC -4%)
NB: 2.2GHz

vCore: 1.450v
vNB: 1.225v

Core 0 and 1 seem the most stable, cores 2 and 3 seem to like to give errors in Prime. So far this has been stable in Prime and LinX for an hour.


----------



## test tube

Okay, finally got it stable, here are my settings:

Core 0: 3.4GHz (ACC +2%)
Core 1: 3.4GHz (ACC +2%)
Core 2: 3.0GHz (ACC +4%)
Core 3: 3.0GHz (ACC +4%)
NB: 1.8GHz (this seemed to be the deciding factor in the stability)

vCore: 1.475v (this board overvolts on load, so load is more like 1.500v-1.525v, but really it's random anywhere from 1.475v-1.550v)
vNB: 1.225v

It does not work at 3.4GHz on all cores...


----------



## elito

which means, you have a faulty quad. so..x3 it is for you. unless youre talkin bout ur sig rig - 940.


----------



## Bradey

i am going to be water cooling this baby so expect some cool over clocks soon

now
how do i over clock (lol)


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i am going to be water cooling this baby so expect some cool over clocks soon

now
how do i over clock (lol)

You're going to get a WC kit and you dont know how to OC, oh my.. There're tons of guides in here, just check them out so we dont have to guide you all invidually, thank you


----------



## Bradey

it was a joke
sorry
i have read all the guides


----------



## Alpine[wb]

*Here is my specs. Phenom II X3 710 (4th core unlocked)







*

- Clock Speed---*3575.15 MHz *
- Bus xMulti---*x 13.0*
- RAM Speed---*720Mhz*
- Vcore---*1.636 V*
- HT Link---*1890.1MHz*
- NB Speed---???
- Motherboard--- *Asus M4A79T Deluxe*
- Chipset---*AMD 790FX*
- CPU Cooling--- *ThermalTake BigTyphoon & Stock fan*
- Number of Core's---*x3 but 4th core unlocked*
- Cpuz Validation---Click here

(8 hour stability test by AMD overdrive)


----------



## _02

Wow 1.63 vcore?


----------



## test tube

Finally unlocked my 720BE stable, this time on an Asus M4A785-M instead of the faulty Asrock AOD790FX. Used the stock bus speed (200MHz) and just bumped the multipliers.

Stepping: 904 DPBW (iirc)

Settings:
vCore: 1.45v
vNB: 1.225v
LLC: 10%

Core 0: 3.2GHz (ACC: 0%)
Core 1: 3.2GHz (ACC: 0%)
Core 2: 3.2GHz (ACC: +4%)
Core 3: 3.2GHz (ACC: +4%)
NB: 2.2GHz

12 hours Prime95 stable... 3.3GHz was 4 hours stable but then blue screen.

Good deal for $80 shipped if you ask me.

Quote:



which means, you have a faulty quad. so..x3 it is for you. unless youre talkin bout ur sig rig - 940.


Nah, it was the motherboard, it seems pretty happy now.


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys, had my 720 for almost a year now and I love it! I haven't tried much at oc'ing, but I just ordered my first enthusiast cooler so i'll be upping that oc to hopefully 3.6ghz+ with the 4th core unlocked. I have it currently at 3.0ghz with the 4th core unlocked on 1.325 volts. Everything else is at stock values. I know, I am a noob when it comes to oc'ing but i'm taking my first stab at it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bradey

good luck


----------



## Behemoth777

I love enthusiastic people, don't you?


----------



## Bradey

yep

i also love one word answers


----------



## elito

bump, because, no1 has mentioned anything in a week?!!??CMON!


----------



## kharner92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alpine[wb]*


*Here is my specs. Phenom II X3 710 (4th core unlocked)







*

- Clock Speed---*3575.15 MHz *
- Bus xMulti---*x 13.0*
- RAM Speed---*720Mhz*
- Vcore---*1.636 V*
- HT Link---*1890.1MHz*
- NB Speed---???
- Motherboard--- *Asus M4A79T Deluxe*
- Chipset---*AMD 790FX*
- CPU Cooling--- *ThermalTake BigTyphoon & Stock fan*
- Number of Core's---*x3 but 4th core unlocked*
- Cpuz Validation---Click here

(8 hour stability test by AMD overdrive)


woah woah woah 1.636 vcore is most likely way too high


----------



## _02

That's what I was saying.

Maybe for a max oc benchmark or something, but I don't think I've seen anyone running that 24/7.

I'm probably more conservative than most, but I wasn't comfortable raising it over 1.5 for benching.

I leave it at 1.39v (3.5ghz)


----------



## elito

he can go 1.6 for all he wants as long as if and only if his temps are 20-30idle and 40-50load. ^ ^


----------



## Lkr721993

i need a voltage to try. i'm currently at 2.8GHz still with 4 cores, and I want to start by pushing to 3.2Ghz or so i think


----------



## toyz72

i got mine at 3.2 with 4th core unlocked. voltage is set at 1.375. mine walls at 3.4 with 4th core.


----------



## Lkr721993

i'm only at 1.26 right now for 2.8GHz btw, if it makes a difference


----------



## Floy

How are these? My ambient temperatures are about 22-23Â°C.

Idle:








Load:









It has been stable for now, playing some games and just running how I normally have been running. I ran Prime95, using small fft's for one whole test which was about 20 minutes and everything was fine. I have not run Prime95 for several hours yet, I will be doing that, to test its real stability.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
How are these? My ambient temperatures are about 22-23Â°C.

With load temps around 30Â°C at 3.5GHz, push it further if possible!
My CPU idles around that temperature, and that's at 1GHz 1.1V


----------



## Floy

Well, it's not completely stable, yet. I blue-screened on powering back up from standby. I guess that is a sign to bump the vcore a little? Should I also touch the northbridge voltage, or should I leave that at stock?


----------



## Yukss

this is what i achive so far.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


i got mine at 3.2 with 4th core unlocked. voltage is set at 1.375. mine walls at 3.4 with 4th core.


Same here. Well, maybe it can go above this (3.2), but i want to keep also a low power drain.


----------



## onoz

So happy to join!

- Clock Speed: 3502 MHz
- Bus xMulti: x17
- RAM Speed: 824
- Vcore: 1.392 V
- HT Link: 2060 MHz
- NB Speed: 2472 MHz
- Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4
- Chipset: 790X (??)
- CPU Cooling: Scythe Katana 3
- Number of Core's: 3 (Unable to stabilize 4th core







)
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1121182


----------



## MrHahnep

is it ok if my cpu temp reach 62c while prime95 stable for 1 hour?


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrHahnep*


is it ok if my cpu temp reach 62c while prime95 stable for 1 hour?


I think 73c is the max temp in the processor specs.


----------



## MrHahnep

so 61c can consider safe?


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrHahnep* 
so 61c can consider safe?

yes. thats like..on edge. LOL, but i consider 60C safe, since its rated for 70C or 69C? but yea, 61C on load only ofcourse.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


With load temps around 30Â°C at 3.5GHz, push it further if possible!
My CPU idles around that temperature, and that's at 1GHz 1.1V


well his hw shows tmp2 as 40. and thats CPU temp, i usually do it this way, i take the median temp between core and cpu, so 30on core and 40 on cpu, id say 33-36 is his correct load temps at 1.35 - and that sounds about right, cus thats how much mine would hover around @1.35.


----------



## MrHahnep

when oc,should i monitor my core temp or cpu temp?


----------



## Floy

There are lots of different opinions, but I would look more at the core temperature.

CoreTemp is a wonderful program for that.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## test tube

Maybe someone can help me...

I've got my 720 BE unlocked, running at 3.1GHz relatively stable. However, occasionally I experience random weird crashes. First the screen will freeze but I will still be able to move the mouse cursor, and then the mouse cursor will freeze. Everything aside from the processor frequency is at stock. LinX/Prime95 can pass 12 hours fine, but the computer will still occasionally lock up. I've raised the NB voltage to 1.2375v and the memory to 1.91v (1.8v stock) and the chipset/SB slightly, and though it hasn't crashed since, I'm still concerned that it might later. Has anyone else had a problem like this?

It can also happen when the processor is set to 3 cores, which is kind of strange.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
There are lots of different opinions, but I would look more at the core temperature.

CoreTemp is a wonderful program for that.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

he arleady is using coretemp..but its NEVA 100% correct, so its safe to do the median high instead of relying on 1 program read..


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Maybe someone can help me...

I've got my 720 BE unlocked, running at 3.1GHz relatively stable. However, occasionally I experience random weird crashes. First the screen will freeze but I will still be able to move the mouse cursor, and then the mouse cursor will freeze. Everything aside from the processor frequency is at stock. LinX/Prime95 can pass 12 hours fine, but the computer will still occasionally lock up. I've raised the NB voltage to 1.2375v and the memory to 1.91v (1.8v stock) and the chipset/SB slightly, and though it hasn't crashed since, I'm still concerned that it might later. Has anyone else had a problem like this?

It can also happen when the processor is set to 3 cores, which is kind of strange.

yea..ive had that once, i had to..format/ reinstall OS and rma'ed board, its like the hardware are not talking to eachother properly. its strange, but lock up's are nasty and hard as hell to pin point. but hey, thats what worked for me. but neva had anything with the 720 tho.


----------



## Chuckclc

Hey guys! Just joined the site today and would like to join this club. Here are some of my specs.


----------



## Chuckclc

I am having little problems overclocking with just the 3 cores. Though I seem to hit a wall, not sure if its memory or motherboard or maybe PSu related. I can get around 3.5ghz with ease and increase the CPU-NB to 2600 and ht link to 2200 at 1.34 volts but just increasing volts and the multiplier doesnt work much beyond that. Temps are not an issue. When I have all 4 cores unlocked I can get to 3.5 or 3.6 ghz stable in windows all day and about 3450mhz in prime 95 stable for 8 hours plus, but as soon as I play GTA 4 about 3-7 min in I get a crash stating that "Windows must now restart because the power service terminated unexpectedly" or " DCOM Server Process Launcher has terminated need to restart windows" or whatever. So I am just running 3 cores now to be safe.


----------



## mauley

Can i join please








- Clock Speed: 3516 MHz
- Bus xMulti: x17.5
- RAM Speed: 802
- Vcore: 1.408 V
- HT Link: 2009 MHz
- NB Speed: 2200 MHz
- Motherboard: GA-MA770-UD3
- Chipset: 770
- CPU Cooling: Artic Cooling Freezer 64
- Number of Core's: 3 
- Cpuz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1124552


----------



## Floy

Can this be correct?!????!! Currently, my room temperature is about 23.5Â°C, and this is what I get on idle on my XP partition!!!!!!










And here are my load temperatures.


----------



## kromar

wow that vcore is really nice for 3.2ghz:O have you tried unlocking the 4th core?^^

if your cores have lower temperature than your room then something is wrong unless you have a chiller or something like that...


----------



## Floy

Everything seems to be running fine. All other components are very cool. Before I got my custom mount for the cooler, I would always run at about room temperature. Now that my cooler is facing the right away (blowing towards the back of the case), I feel like I have much better temperatures. When I first installed, I was running at room temperature. I'm using AS5 which has a burn-in time. Is this the burn-in time kicking in?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Can this be correct?!????!! Currently, my room temperature is about 23.5Â°C, and this is what I get on idle on my XP partition!!!!!!


Core temp under air-cooling cannot be lower than your ambient temp, it's just not possible.
Something's not right with those readings.


----------



## MrHahnep

i donno is it normal or not..but my cpu temp goes really high..when i unlock X4 it can reach 68c..but core temp only hovering around 45c-47c...


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrHahnep* 
i donno is it normal or not..but my cpu temp goes really high..when i unlock X4 it can reach 68c..but core temp only hovering around 45c-47c...

Unlocking messes up core temps, so don't trust those. And yeah, 68C is too hot to be safe.


----------



## kromar

messes up? normally the core temp shows 0Â° when the 4th core is unlocked


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
messes up? normally the core temp shows 0Â° when the 4th core is unlocked 

Core temps aren't always 0Â°C, not for me at least. Sometimes they say 0Â°C, but I've also seen them being stuck on 19.5Â°C or 21Â°C for example.

But come to think of it, his CPU isn't even unlocked in the pic, I thought it was but nvm.

@MrHahnep
Are you sure TMPIN0 is your CPU temp? What's TMPIN1?
It varies between setups, but my TMPIN0 is actually MB temp whereas TMPIN1 is CPU.


----------



## Bradey

are you using the stock cooler?
if so mine was running hight until i got a tx3 works quite well, not overclocked yet


----------



## MrHahnep

yup..very sure cos asus pc probe give same reading..TMPIN0 is cpu and TMPIN1 is MB...n im using cm hyper 212+..


----------



## Bradey

was that the first time you put a heatsink on?
if so i would reccomendn reseating it


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


Core temps aren't always 0Â°C, not for me at least. Sometimes they say 0Â°C, but I've also seen them being stuck on 19.5Â°C or 21Â°C for example.


interesting, mine are always at 0Â°C


----------



## Bradey

same


----------



## NicksTricks007

finally got my build up and running (and stable). here's what I have so far, still working on getting the OC up a bit with some tweaking.

Clock Speed: 3214.5 Mhz 
Bus X Multiplier: 204 X 16.5
RAM Speed: 1333
Vcore: 1.392
HT Link: 2040
NB Speed:2040
Motherboard: Asus M4A77TD
Chipset: RD770
CPU Cooling: CM Hyper 212+ Push/Pull 2x CM R4
Number of Core: 4 
CPUz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1134101


----------



## Baldy

Ummm...I'm in?
AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3.4GHz
1.425v


----------



## topdog

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1126440


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topdog* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1126440










Holy hell. lol


----------



## Iamthebull

Pop me in there:

- Clock Speed 3817MHz
- Bus xMulti 200x19
- RAM Speed 1333MHz
- Vcore 1.52
- HT Link 2000
- NB Speed 2000
- Motherboard GA-MA790XT-UD4P
- Chipset 790X
- CPU Cooling Xigamatek S1283
- Number of Core's 3
- Cpuz Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1132069


----------



## Sentry21

Add me please







.
- Clock Speed 3600.21 MHz 
- Bus xMulti 200.01x18
- RAM Speed 800Mhz
- Vcore 1.44
- HT Link 2000
- NB Speed 2000
- Motherboard ASUS M3A
- Chipset 770
- CPU Cooling Xigamatek S1283
- Number of Core's 3
- Cpu-z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1131380

Also, temps on load hover around the low 50's (C) is this ok?
Once I get my xiggy bracket from nafljhy temps should go down a bit.


----------



## rasa123

Clock Speed: 3500 MHz
BusxMulti: 200x17.5
RAM Speed: 1333
Vcore: 1.4
HT Link: 2000
NB Speed: 2000
Motherboard: GA-MA790gpt-ud3h
Chipset: 790gx
CPU Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2
Number of Cores: 4
Cpu-z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1134614

I think this chip can do more, but I just haven't found the time to keep pushing it. Load temps are 47, so I think I still have some more headroom.


----------



## el gappo

Bet non of you can guess what tri core I've ordered this time







Should be here Saturday. Interesting it shall be.....


----------



## topdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Bet non of you can guess what tri core I've ordered this time







Should be here Saturday. Interesting it shall be.....

I'll put my money on a 740, the same as I have at the top of this page


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topdog*


I'll put my money on a 740, the same as I have at the top of this page










sure did







Cant wait, my first properly decent amd chip was the 700e, just hope this is as much fun as that was.


----------



## Avox117

- Clock Speed - 3616.18 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.9 X 18
- RAM Speed - 1066 Mhz
- Vcore - 1.456v
- NB - 2008.99 MHz
- HT Link - 2008.99 MHz
- Motherboard - GA-770TA-UD3
- Chipset - RD770
- CPU Cooling - Freezer Pro 7
Cpu-z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1142490

Count me in!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topdog*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1126440











that is some sick oc there:O can you tell me what voltages you needed to increase to reach this oc? im hitting a wall @3.4ghz since i got this chip and i still cant believe i got such a bad chip....


----------



## el gappo

Well you are on an unlocked 720 which is going to limit your OC especially if you got a bad batch.

Just got my 740 in, will post up benchies later.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Well you are on an unlocked 720 which is going to limit your OC especially if you got a bad batch.

Just got my 740 in, will post up benchies later.

well it doesn't make a difference if its unlocked or not, its the same 3.4ghz wall with 3 cores









btw what are the default clocks of the 740? i never seen this chip before


----------



## topdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
well it doesn't make a difference if its unlocked or not, its the same 3.4ghz wall with 3 cores









btw what are the default clocks of the 740? i never seen this chip before 

The default clocks is 3.0 Ghz
I have three of them for sale here
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...740-black.html


----------



## el gappo

You have got some skills in wprime topdog, it doesn't half wind me up lol. Running at 4.69 with 1720mhz cas 6 ram and I'm about half a second behind lol.


----------



## topdog

lol, 32m 0r 1024m ?


----------



## el gappo

Not even started 1024 yet lol, got to 10.98 relitively easy in an old dirty 08 install, sticking xp on now if I can get through installation. Think one of my raptors is one it's way out, bsod after formatting









There goes my 5ghz validation QQ


----------



## Baldy

My CPUID

I hate how I need 1.4V to just get on 3.4GHz stable.

My chip needs an insanely high amount of voltage to get past the 3.5GHz mark though. At least 1.47V I reckon, even when I open the side panel in a 20C ambient temp room.

Lousy chip is lousy. :/


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
My CPUID

I hate how I need 1.4V to just get on 3.4GHz stable.

My chip needs an insanely high amount of voltage to get past the 3.5GHz mark though. At least 1.47V I reckon, even when I open the side panel in a 20C ambient temp room.

Lousy chip is lousy. :/

better than mine, i need 1.44Vcore for 3.4ghz whether locked or unlocked core doesn't make a difference.

i still cant believe i got such a bad chip and cant even get it stable at anything higher than 3.4ghz. i even tried 3.5ghz @1.6Vcore without success and CPU load temp never goes over 54Â°C so i don't think heat is the problem here.

the interesting thing is also that it needs relatively low Vcore up to 3.3ghz (1.36Vcore) and then it starts to behave all weired, i need to crank up the Vcore in extreme steps to get anything above that stable which doesn't make any sense to me and thats why i think i miss something.... also when i increase the NB(above 1.2v) or NB-CPU(above 1.40v) only one of the 2 network ports of the MB work, maybe that points out a problem?

anyone can tell me exactly if they need to adjust some other values to reach higher oc than Vcore, multi/fsb and cpu-nb vid? i got a bunch of other voltages that i have no clue what they do so maybe i need to increase one of them to get higher?
here a pic of all the volts in my bios, any idea if i might need to increase one of these? and any idea what the PLL voltages are?

- SB/HT Voltage Control ?
- NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control ?
- CPU PLL Voltage Control ?
- DDR VTT Voltage Control ?










any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## kromar

funny thing, i locked the 3th core to start from scratch and now i have a Athlon x2 520 cpu


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
funny thing, i locked the 3th core to start from scratch and now i have a Athlon x2 520 cpu









now that's funnie. but hey its true, now u got an athlonx2 with lvl3cache. see how that works. ^ ^


----------



## el gappo

Some quick testing.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1143442


----------



## BlackOmega

740?

Nice OC though El Gappo.


----------



## el gappo

Yup 740







Think they hit retail in asia, topdog has a bunch for sale


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Yup 740







Think they hit retail in asia, topdog has a bunch for sale










 Nice!
Whats stock clock on it?


----------



## el gappo

This is all on the last page when topdog posted his lol. 3ghz stock


----------



## topdog

Nice clocks Gappo, Sweet CPU


----------



## BlackOmega

Sorry been outta the AMD loop since I got this i7. Now my 720 sitting on my GD70 right along with my viper RAM is sitting in a box.









Maybe I should sell it.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
now that's funnie. but hey its true, now u got an athlonx2 with lvl3cache. see how that works. ^ ^

looks quite promising at the moment, working my way up and im already on 3.3ghz with the default bios voltage. the only real difference this time (besides 2 locked cores) is that i use the ram setting that got automatically set where the tRAS is lower than i would normally set it 7-7-7-1T-*16*[email protected]










im really wondering how this will work out when i try to break 3.4ghz....

if its really the extra load of the additional cores which hold me back, what exactly would be the setting/part to focus on to get it higher with more cores?


----------



## kromar

8 hours prime95 blend stable with 3.3ghz @1.312vcore
















now testing 3.4ghz.... this is starting to get a bit scary:O
EDIT: oh well 3.4ghz bsod'd so vcore is now up to 1.36


----------



## kromar

6h p95 stable @3.4ghz with 1.36Vcore... now it gets interesting since i was never able to get anything above 3.4ghz prime stable








testing [email protected]


----------



## kromar

wooHOOO first time i got anything above 3.4ghz stable with this cpu







even if its only with 2 cores at the moment its a huge success


















now do you think i should first test where the limits are with 2 cores and then go back (i write down all the results and settings in a spreadsheet) and unlock one core after an other and try to get it stable, or try the 3.5ghz with 3 and 4 cores?


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


wooHOOO first time i got anything above 3.4ghz stable with this cpu







even if its only with 2 cores at the moment its a huge success









now do you think i should first test where the limits are with 2 cores and then go back (i write down all the results and settings in a spreadsheet) and unlock one core after an other and try to get it stable, or try the 3.5ghz with 3 and 4 cores?


well ofcourse, keep on pushing and see what it can do on 2 cores (since you already know what it cannot do on tri or quad.)..if it hits a 1ghz oc on 2 cores thats pretty sweet.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


well ofcourse, keep on pushing and see what it can do on 2 cores (since you already know what it cannot do on tri or quad.)..if it hits a 1ghz oc on 2 cores thats pretty sweet.


yeah but i actually do this to learn what holds me back with 3/4 cores








im trying to get 3.6ghz stable now, looks like Vcore increase alone does not help anymore, im testing some different voltages to find the problem.
i think the ram is causing some instability at this point:/
any tips what i could change to rule out ram instability?

im testing with these ram settings at the moment: [email protected]@1.70v
NB: 1.2v and NB-CPU-Vid: 1.3v (each +0.1v to see if i can pass blend test with it)


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


yeah but i actually do this to learn what holds me back with 3/4 cores








im trying to get 3.6ghz stable now, looks like Vcore increase alone does not help anymore, im testing some different voltages to find the problem.
i think the ram is causing some instability at this point:/
any tips what i could change to rule out ram instability?

im testing with these ram settings at the moment: [email protected]@1.70v
NB: 1.2v and NB-CPU-Vid: 1.3v (each +0.1v to see if i can pass blend test with it)


i think youre the only one on this entire 720 list to have one that won't budge after 3.4 - and that's pretty tough. lol. but if youre only going by multiplier, u shouldnt have to change ram timings. the only other factor that might be ram related would be, those kits are defected. i got a kit of corsair dhx that errors when doing blend. but on small ftt's it crunches cpu just fine. so i ran everything at stock and still fails. and that way, i knew it had to be the ram, normal usage is fine, just won't pass stress testing, and i still have yet to RMA the kit..too lazy atm. ^ ^. but if u can try a different kit - id do that.


----------



## spatchin

- Clock Speed: 3712.6 mhz
- Bus xMulti: 200.7 x 18.5
- RAM Speed: 1333mhz
- Vcore: 1.55v
- HT Link: 2006.8
- Motherboard: Asus M4A78T-E
- Chipset: 790gx
- CPU Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212+
- cores: 3
- 1145565


----------



## GameBoy

Thought I'd ask a quick question, when I set my HT ref clock to 200, for some reason, in Window it displays a 201.4 or sometimes even 202/more, as that extra 1.4HT ref adds like 25MHz or clock speed or so it has been causing me stability problems sometimes, why does that happen?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


i think youre the only one on this entire 720 list to have one that won't budge after 3.4 - and that's pretty tough. lol. but if youre only going by multiplier, u shouldnt have to change ram timings. the only other factor that might be ram related would be, those kits are defected. i got a kit of corsair dhx that errors when doing blend. but on small ftt's it crunches cpu just fine. so i ran everything at stock and still fails. and that way, i knew it had to be the ram, normal usage is fine, just won't pass stress testing, and i still have yet to RMA the kit..too lazy atm. ^ ^. but if u can try a different kit - id do that.


yes i am and it really sucks, maybe i will get me one of these x6 to replace this crappy oc'er.
i dont think the ram is defective since i can run blend and everything else without problems till 3.4/3.5... also this is my 2nd mb and ram and i had the same "problem" on with the old parts.

i will try it with insanly high ram voltage to make sure its not the ram that causes the instability.. other than that i dont know what else i could do i tested almost everything else







it will also bsod when i increase the Vcore to 1.52v which is a huge bump considering it uses 1.39v to be stable @3.5 so its definitely not lack of Vcore....

EDIT: i forgt to mention that when i get a bsod its always a PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA one


----------



## Floy

Starting from scratch. I am currently at 3.3ghz at stock voltages. No, I did not stress for 8+ hours, but 3.3 usually should be stable with this chip on stock voltages. Anyway, here are my load temperatures.










About my ambient temperatures, I don't think they are very accurate. Currently my thermometres say 23-24Â°C, but that can't be right as it sure does not feel like that. I think it's more like 20-21Â°C.

I will see how far I can go on stock voltages.


----------



## kromar

since when is the stock Vcore 1.25?


----------



## Floy

It's always been like that for me. Is it different for you guys?


----------



## kromar

mine is 1.325 but its one of the first batches so maybe this has changed...


----------



## Floy

3.3ghz seems to be my limit on stock voltages. When I set the multiplier to 17 (3.4ghz), I blue-screened right away when I started stressing with Prime 95.


----------



## Floy

Testing 3.4ghz now - I upped the voltage by .025 volts to 1.275v, this time Prime 95 started stressing, but I blue-screened so now I am stressing at 1.30v.


----------



## mtcn77

Cpu voltage 1.425v, cpu-nb 1.4v 3.6ghz 2400nb x4. Try this.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*


Thought I'd ask a quick question, when I set my HT ref clock to 200, for some reason, in Window it displays a 201.4 or sometimes even 202/more, as that extra 1.4HT ref adds like 25MHz or clock speed or so it has been causing me stability problems sometimes, why does that happen?


this is normal, its just the board fluctating. hence the xtra .xx mhz. we all get that. lol i dont believe anyone here has an exact 200ht or an exact x.xxghz in whole numbers, gotta have some left overs. lol







nothing to worry about.


----------



## WaXyDeAd

Hey guys i have been trying to OC my Phenom II x3 720 to 3.5ghz but i haven't been able to get it stable(by stable i mean running Prime95 for an hour without artifacts or crashing). I have tried multiple different settings from the chart on the first page but so far no luck. The only stable settings i have been able to use so far is 1.45v with a cpu bus frequency of 230 and everything else on Auto.


----------



## beers

Hi forum.
Was just browsing around and thought I'd pitch in.

I bought my Phenom II X3 720 BE last May around the time that they came out. 3.4 Ghz stable on 1.375, 1.4 to get 3.6, and it seems to run 3.7 Ghz with 1.425. This is on an M3A790GX from ASrock. I got it to post at 4 once, but it's unstable at anything over 3.7 no matter the voltage (cranked it up to 1.45 with no luck).

I tried to unlock the final core but it's very unstable








Time to upgrade to 1090T in a week, mua ha ha.

Cheers.


----------



## WaXyDeAd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beers*


Hi forum.
Was just browsing around and thought I'd pitch in.

I bought my Phenom II X3 720 BE last May around the time that they came out. 3.4 Ghz stable on stock volts, 1.35 to get 3.6, and it seems to run 3.7 Ghz with 1.375. This is on an M3A790GX from ASrock. I got it to post at 4 once, but it's unstable at anything over 3.7 no matter the voltage (cranked it up to 1.45 with no luck).

I tried to unlock the final core but it's very unstable








Time to upgrade to 1090T in a week, mua ha ha.

Cheers.


Can i inquire as to all of the settings you have in your Bios? I have been trying to get mine to at least 3.5ghz but can't get anything past 3.36ghz to be stable. I have tried 1.4 and 1.45 volts to no avail, also seems as though i can only change the bus frequency, when i try to change the multiplier i can't get anything stable.


----------



## beers

Sure, but I'm at work at the moment.
I'll record something when I get home.


----------



## Floy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
Cpu voltage 1.425v, cpu-nb 1.4v 3.6ghz 2400nb x4. Try this.

I'm going to see how far I can go by only raising the multiplier. I seem to be stable at 3.4ghz with a vcore of 1.3v. I tried using that to test 3.5, but I blue-screened after 10 minutes, so now I am testing 1.325v.


----------



## dimwit13

i bought my 720 when they first came out and now i am getting around to OCing it.
ASUS M3N ht deluxe (780a chipset)
2-gtx260/216 core (black editions)
4x2 gig ddr2 1066
1k true power quatro 
CM hyper 212 push/pull
i have it to 3.4ghz w/1.39v.
NB at 2200 stock volts.
ran prime95 for 4 hours with no problem. (i will run it longer once i do some fine tuning)-it hit 48c
i would like to fine tune this, but i am not sure of the stock volts.
my mb just says auto, and doesnt give the default volts.
i bumped the NB to 2400 w/ stock v and it BSed on me.
is there any way i can find the default volts?
also, i read the max volts is 1.425-is this correct? because i see some of you running 1.5v, or is this just for benching?

i do have another question.
when i monitor my temps (hw monitor,everest,core temp) they all give me the same reading.
but when i use PC Probe, it is about 10c higher, as with the bios.
this is just the "core temps" everything else seems the same.

thanx

-dimwit-


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


i bought my 720 when they first came out and now i am getting around to OCing it.
ASUS M3N ht deluxe (780a chipset)
2-gtx260/216 core (black editions)
4x2 gig ddr2 1066
1k true power quatro 
CM hyper 212 push/pull
i have it to 3.4ghz w/1.39v.
NB at 2200 stock volts.
ran prime95 for 4 hours with no problem. (i will run it longer once i do some fine tuning)-it hit 48c
i would like to fine tune this, but i am not sure of the stock volts.
my mb just says auto, and doesnt give the default volts.
i bumped the NB to 2400 w/ stock v and it BSed on me.
is there any way i can find the default volts?
also, i read the max volts is 1.425-is this correct? because i see some of you running 1.5v, or is this just for benching?

i do have another question.
when i monitor my temps (hw monitor,everest,core temp) they all give me the same reading.
but when i use PC Probe, it is about 10c higher, as with the bios.
this is just the "core temps" everything else seems the same.

thanx

-dimwit-


dont know exactly about your board but my stock voltages are like this:
NB: 1.1v
CPU-NB-VID: 1.2v (i need 1.375 for 2400 mhz on the NB)
CPU: 1.325v
maybe someone else can tell you exactly what the stock v of your board are.

as for the temperature thing, when everything gives you the same value except PC Probe i would say PC Probe reads it wrong.


----------



## _02

Max voltage per specs is 1.425v.

Plenty of people go over with good cooling, but I prefer to keep my chip at or below that, which means 3 cores @ 3.5ghz @ 1.39v. Some people have had 1.6 for test runs, etc but I wouldn't do it for a 24/7 computer. I've benched with the voltage as high as 1.5 but that won't get me to 3.7, so the .1 volt + increase for 200mhz isn't worth it.

I'm a little more conservative than some however and don't need an extreme OC.


----------



## kromar

with good cooling (mid 50Â°C on CPU) this chip should run 24/7 with 1.55Vcore without problems... to bad my chip seems to be "locked" @3.4ghz and i cant push it higher


----------



## Floy

YAY! 3.5ghz with a vcore of 1.325v - 8 hours stable! The best part, my load temperatures, 30-32Â°C!


----------



## amstech

3.6Ghz has been the sweet spot for mine.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


YAY! 3.5ghz with a vcore of 1.325v - 8 hours stable! The best part, my load temperatures, 30-32Â°C!


Nice!

I had to bump my vcore to get 3.5 stable.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
YAY! 3.5ghz with a vcore of 1.325v - 8 hours stable! The best part, my load temperatures, 30-32Â°C!

holymoly thats my stock Vcore:O waht a golden chip you got there... i wonder how high you can oc it till it becomes unstable








but you might want to take the CPU temperature as limit and not the core temperature


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Nice!

I had to bump my vcore to get 3.5 stable.


Cheers!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


holymoly thats my stock Vcore:O waht a golden chip you got there... i wonder how high you can oc it till it becomes unstable








but you might want to take the CPU temperature as limit and not the core temperature










I actually am surprised myself! With the summer coming, I will be dropping back to stock voltages (3.3ghz overclock) as it can get pretty warm here. I actually did think about having the CPU temperature as the limit.


----------



## beers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaXyDeAd*


Can i inquire as to all of the settings you have in your Bios?


Since for the life of me I can't find the charger to my digital camera, I took a quick video with my cellphone in ABYSMAL quality. Mua ha ha. The audio codec probably won't work in VLC but it's just me rambling anyway.

Basically on my setup, I reverted to BIOS default settings. Then, I changed the L3 to All cores, CPU multiplier to 18.5 (3.7 Ghz) , CPU voltage to 1.425, and put the HT link at 2000. From there I can boot into windows and run pretty much anything.

Not a whole lot to it









Here's the vid if it would make a difference at all:
http://excessivemhz.com/720oc.3gp


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well, I am a little late to the whole game but I thought I'd ask to be added! Here is all of my info:

AMD720BE @ 3.4G (1.375v) / NB 2800 (Stock v)
ASUS M4A78T-E
8GB OCZ EB4GK 1600 7-6-6-24 (1.8v)
500GB WDCBlack x2 (Non-RAID)
EVGA GTX260(216) 713/1476/1152 (Stock v)
KINGWIN 730w PSU 72%E
LG-DVD-R/RW/SuperMulti
PHILLIPS-DVD
XIGMATEK S1284
THERMALTAKE V9 BE (Side fan mounted on outside of case)
Windows 7 Pro x64

CPUZ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1152879


----------



## GanjaSMK

Here is a quick SS also~


----------



## WaXyDeAd

cheers on the set-up beers, i started there and was able to work my way up to 3.4ghz Quad core stable in Prime95 Blend for over an hour







woo! now trying to get it up to 3.5ghz(I know not much of a performance difference, just kind of bothers me that im so close haha)


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Well, I am a little late to the whole game but I thought I'd ask to be added! Here is all of my info:

AMD720BE @ 3.4G (1.375v) / NB 2800 (Stock v)
ASUS M4A78T-E
8GB OCZ EB4GK 1600 7-6-6-24 (1.8v)
500GB WDCBlack x2 (Non-RAID)
EVGA GTX260(216) 713/1476/1152 (Stock v)
KINGWIN 730w PSU 72%E
LG-DVD-R/RW/SuperMulti
PHILLIPS-DVD
XIGMATEK S1284
THERMALTAKE V9 BE (Side fan mounted on outside of case)
Windows 7 Pro x64

CPUZ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1152879

no way that is stable with a 2800mhz nb @stock v.... i think ive never seen this in over 500 pages so i doubt it works for you...


----------



## can0lard

_
- Clock Speed - *3615.6*
- Bus xMulti - *200 x18*
- RAM Speed - *1600 MHz*
- Vcore - *1.39v*
- HT Link - *2000 MHz*
- Motherboard - *GA-MA790GPT-UD3H*
- Chipset - *AMD 790GX*
- CPU Cooling - *Xigmatek S1283 + Panaflo*_

- *CPU-Z Validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1154148


----------



## Bradey

sorry but i have to leave this club for a while
my cpu died when my mobo did
i replaced it with a ath x2 255


----------



## kromar

tomorrow i will get my x6 1055T and will give my x3 to a friend so he can play a bit with it and see if he hits the same 3.4ghz wall.
i hope the new chip will oc better and since i do a lot of rendering/baking im looking forward to the performance of the x6








if anyone wants me to do some performance compares from the x3 to x6 let me know.
the best thing is that i only pay like 30$ because i got some gift certificates from my company for the computer store


----------



## Chuckclc

I hit a 3.4 ghz wall with 4th core unlocked, but with stock 3 cores I got up to 3.6 ghz at 1.4 volts and stable on prime for 8 hours plus, but i cannot squeeze anything else out of it no matter what I do! Voltage increases, FSB increases, multiplier increases, it dont matter what kinda variation I increase them 3.6 ghz seems to be the max, even though my temps never go over 42c during prime 95.


----------



## Chuckclc

Good luck with that X6 1055! Sounds fun!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


I hit a 3.4 ghz wall with 4th core unlocked, but with stock 3 cores I got up to 3.6 ghz at 1.4 volts and stable on prime for 8 hours plus, but i cannot squeeze anything else out of it no matter what I do! Voltage increases, FSB increases, multiplier increases, it dont matter what kinda variation I increase them 3.6 ghz seems to be the max, even though my temps never go over 42c during prime 95.


with my cpu it doesnt really matter if i lock the cores, even when i lock 2 cores its nearly impossible to get 3.5 ghz stable even @1.55Vcore and low 50Â° cpu temperature.
i really hope i will get a good oc chip this time...


----------



## AtiViVo

Folks, I need some elp - my x3 720BE (stock... please, don't throw things at me) seem to be running very hot. ~50C, even higher when loaded. That's with stock cooling. And since i want to OC it a bit (nothing serious, maybe up to 3.1ghz) I'll go with an after-market cooler.

However, most of the tower coolers I like are too big, and not a single store has a tryout. I have a relatively thin Centurion 534 case - official specs say it's 21cm wide, but that's at the widest "ridge" part - the main tower is about 19,5-20cm. When you add the motherboard it leaves probably about 17-18cm free space. What's the best (and relatively cheap) cooler for the x3 720BE I can fit in there?

I've set my sights on several somewhat affordable and powerfull coolers, like the Akasa Nero (Nero S and Nero V2), Scythe Kama Cross and similar. Would anyone be kind enough to tell if I could fit them in such a thin case, and what would be the best solution, cooling-wise?

PS. I've searched through reviews, but none seem to address the problem with the thin case...


----------



## mtcn77

Change the case fans, not the cooler imho. They are the heavy workers for my experience.
I had centurion 5 and zalman 9500cnps + 8+12cm cooler master case fans. Now I use the stock cpu fan + akasa apache 12cm + amber 8cm case fans. I saw a big difference, zalman only helped to accumulate temperature.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Folks, I need some elp - my x3 720BE (stock... please, don't throw things at me) seem to be running very hot. ~50C, even higher when loaded. That's with stock cooling. And since i want to OC it a bit (nothing serious, maybe up to 3.1ghz) I'll go with an after-market cooler.

However, most of the tower coolers I like are too big, and not a single store has a tryout. I have a relatively thin Centurion 534 case - official specs say it's 21cm wide, but that's at the widest "ridge" part - the main tower is about 19,5-20cm. When you add the motherboard it leaves probably about 17-18cm free space. What's the best (and relatively cheap) cooler for the x3 720BE I can fit in there?

I've set my sights on several somewhat affordable and powerfull coolers, like the Akasa Nero (Nero S and Nero V2), Scythe Kama Cross and similar. Would anyone be kind enough to tell if I could fit them in such a thin case, and what would be the best solution, cooling-wise?

PS. I've searched through reviews, but none seem to address the problem with the thin case...










have you tried to reseat your cpu cooler? sounds like its not installed correctly or no tim is applied....
have you tried if the temperatures drop if you let the case open? if that doesnt change the temperatures a lot you should reseat that cooler.

17-18 cm should be enough for most coolers, even a "Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper" is 132x64x161mm (LxBxH) and would fit in that case...
for a 3.1ghz oc every cooler should do since you can probably reduce the Vcore:O


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Folks, I need some elp - my x3 720BE (stock... please, don't throw things at me) seem to be running very hot. ~50C, even higher when loaded. That's with stock cooling. And since i want to OC it a bit (nothing serious, maybe up to 3.1ghz) I'll go with an after-market cooler.

However, most of the tower coolers I like are too big, and not a single store has a tryout. I have a relatively thin Centurion 534 case - official specs say it's 21cm wide, but that's at the widest "ridge" part - the main tower is about 19,5-20cm. When you add the motherboard it leaves probably about 17-18cm free space. What's the best (and relatively cheap) cooler for the x3 720BE I can fit in there?

I've set my sights on several somewhat affordable and powerfull coolers, like the Akasa Nero (Nero S and Nero V2), Scythe Kama Cross and similar. Would anyone be kind enough to tell if I could fit them in such a thin case, and what would be the best solution, cooling-wise?

PS. I've searched through reviews, but none seem to address the problem with the thin case...









50C loaded with 720's is nothing to be worried, should be kept under 60 imo for these chips now. 55C was limit for the 939 and am2 chips - for the longest, but these am3's can take a lil more.

and i said to myself (just neva posted) - that, that 2800nb is just impossible to be at stock. either the guy has the most rigged mothboard chipset/componments+ a golden chip, no way that thing is able to do [email protected]


----------



## GameBoy

Hey guys, atm my CPU is at 3.4GHz stable with 1.375v, my goal is around 3.5 or 3.6GHz, but theres is only one thing stopping me, the VRM's on my Motherboard. My Mobo has only 4+1 Phase VRMs and it has no VRM cooling at all, which is why I haven't risked cranking up the volgate anymore, while running Prime, they are quite warm, no where near hot enough to burn my fingers or anything, just warm. Should I make the next bump to 1.400v?


----------



## chriscarcus

- Clock Speed: 3444Mhz
- Bus xMulti: 210 x 16.5
- RAM Speed: 860Mhz
- Vcore: 1.325v
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard: MA78GPM
- Chipset: 780G
- CPU Cooling: AMD 6000+ Stock


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GameBoy* 
Hey guys, atm my CPU is at 3.4GHz stable with 1.375v, my goal is around 3.5 or 3.6GHz, but theres is only one thing stopping me, the VRM's on my Motherboard. My Mobo has only 4+1 Phase VRMs and it has no VRM cooling at all, which is why I haven't risked cranking up the volgate anymore, while running Prime, they are quite warm, no where near hot enough to burn my fingers or anything, just warm. Should I make the next bump to 1.400v?

i dont see the reason not to. 1.425 is still the safe stock voltage on these chips. dont worry about the vrm's. youd be surprised at just how much heat these things can take. i have a dual core clocked at 3.6 on a economic board like that. nothing big. go for it!


----------



## Wassap

sup people.

3250
250x13
1333
1.312v
2000
2000
TA790GX A3+
790GX
stock
3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1167652


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
i dont see the reason not to. 1.425 is still the safe stock voltage on these chips. dont worry about the vrm's. youd be surprised at just how much heat these things can take. i have a dual core clocked at 3.6 on a economic board like that. nothing big. go for it!

Yeah, but I figured that because I'm using a quad, it would output much more heat on the VRMs, for example, with my CPU at 3.6Ghz and 1.42v (X3), the VRMs are cooler to the touch than my CPU at 3.4GHz and 1.375v (X4).


----------



## xFALL3Nx

- Clock Speed 3616mhz
- Bus xMulti 200x18
- RAM Speed 803.6mhz
- Vcore 1.50v
- HT Link 2009mhz
- Motherboard M3N-HT Deluxe
- Chipset 780a
- CPU Cooling Cooler Master Hyper N520
- Number of Core's 3
- Cpuz Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1169524


----------



## AtiViVo

mtcn77 , I've used all of the slots on the 534 case for 12cm fans - they're all 12cm CM fans. I've thought about replacing them, but I've never found a suitable alternative - at least not with local prices and available selection.

Yesterday I looked some fans in various stores, and those things are huge. I really wanted the Scythe Grand Kama Cross, but that thing would fit with my cramped setup. Is there a large difference between the Grand and the regular Kama Cross?


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


*good thread*


Stop spamming your stupid thread in every other thread in the forum.

THANKS.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GameBoy* 
Yeah, but I figured that because I'm using a quad, it would output much more heat on the VRMs, for example, with my CPU at 3.6Ghz and 1.42v (X3), the VRMs are cooler to the touch than my CPU at 3.4GHz and 1.375v (X4).

its cooler because, quad uses more power than an x3..when the mobo is giving off more power, its hotter...vrm has nothing to do with cpu temp..bue either way, its fine, or just simply go out and get some vrm cooling..super cheap anyway.


----------



## skline00

I found a Zalman 9700 HS on ebay for a great deal and what a difference. I am running the 720BE quad core at 3200 without any exotic tweaks, just setting the multiplier to 16 and enabling ACC and unleashing the cores in the BIOS of my Asus M4A77TD mb. What a nice solid overclock. I'm running Prime95 and my temps on full load never exceed 47C


----------



## arbalest

Needing some input...

Got my 720BE unlocked and STABLE with all 4 cores at 3.8GHz. Problem (?) is, my VID is 1.65 to account for vDroop when under load (1.56v) to maintain stability.

Now bear with me, it's been a LOOOONG time since I've had an AMD. My research has led me to the conclusion that these chips like "colder temps over higher volts."

Now, I do have true water cooling setup with 2 Rads before the CPU so it's getting the coolest temps possible, but I can't get stability, and my board maxes out my Voltage @ 1.7 (1.66v in windows). VDDA has not helped in the slightest.

I also tried lowering my HT Link and NB Speeds (and volts accordingly) but that has not enabled me to get any higher other than a couple 3.9GHz IBT 10 Pass Runs, before not booting up after shutdown/restart again...

So my total stability speeds are 3.8GHz CPU, 2600MHz HT LINK, 2800MHz. 1.68v CPU, 1.36v HT, 1.4 NBCPU. <-- This pulls 49-51GFlops in IBT -- Up from 37GFlops with just 3.6GHz CPU OC.

LOAD TEMPS ARE 44c-48c 100% LOAD IBT - JUST FYI.

Soooooo, the question is... Should I just accept the speeds I'm at and be happy I have an unlocked 720 that has achieved a decent 1GHz overclock, albeit having a "disabled/possibly bad" core, or is there some more tweaking I can do?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Floy

Honestly, I would just be happy with what you have. That is an excellent OC for an unlocked 720BE.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Needing some input...

Got my 720BE unlocked and STABLE with all 4 cores at 3.8GHz. Problem (?) is, my VID is 1.65 to account for vDroop when under load (1.56v) to maintain stability.

Now bear with me, it's been a LOOOONG time since I've had an AMD. My research has led me to the conclusion that these chips like "colder temps over higher volts."

Now, I do have true water cooling setup with 2 Rads before the CPU so it's getting the coolest temps possible, but I can't get stability, and my board maxes out my Voltage @ 1.7 (1.66v in windows). VDDA has not helped in the slightest.

I also tried lowering my HT Link and NB Speeds (and volts accordingly) but that has not enabled me to get any higher other than a couple 3.9GHz IBT 10 Pass Runs, before not booting up after shutdown/restart again...

So my total stability speeds are 3.8GHz CPU, 2600MHz HT LINK, 2800MHz. 1.68v CPU, 1.36v HT, 1.4 NBCPU. <-- This pulls 49-51GFlops in IBT -- Up from 37GFlops with just 3.6GHz CPU OC.

LOAD TEMPS ARE 44c-48c 100% LOAD IBT - JUST FYI.

Soooooo, the question is... Should I just accept the speeds I'm at and be happy I have an unlocked 720 that has achieved a decent 1GHz overclock, albeit having a "disabled/possibly bad" core, or is there some more tweaking I can do?

Thanks for all the help!

a 1ghz oc's is just about the max potential for these chips. unless youre goind DICE and LN2 ofcourse. but water/air 600mhz-1ghz is your best bet. esp with 2.6fsb, you've maxin'g everything out. ^ ^


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


a 1ghz oc's is just about the max potential for these chips. unless youre goind DICE and LN2 ofcourse. but water/air 600mhz-1ghz is your best bet. esp with 2.6fsb, you've maxin'g everything out. ^ ^


COol! Thanks for the info


----------



## Chuckclc

my latest numbers, gave up on the 4 core.


----------



## Chuckclc

CPU-z validation


----------



## skline00

I'm staying with 4 cores. I guess I got lucky with my 720BE. BTW, Chuckclc that is an impressive OC for a tricore


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skline00*


I'm staying with 4 cores. I guess I got lucky with my 720BE.


Awesome!









Took me a while to get everything tuned just right, but I've got my 720 stable at 3.7GHz on four cores. The suckers are amazing.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skline00* 
I'm staying with 4 cores. I guess I got lucky with my 720BE. BTW, Chuckclc that is an impressive OC for a tricore

tri core usually clocks higher than quad, cus tri=1 less core=one less unit to output heat..so its cooler overall.


----------



## ChronoBodi

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1199423

my 3.7 Ghz oc.... is this enough to get in the list?


----------



## arbalest

Any of you hit 4GHz with your UNLOCKED 720?

Just curious in case I missed something, as dropping NB and HT speeds didn't help.

I'm wondering if I should drop the multi, and focus on upping the HTlink to achieve said overclock.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Any of you hit 4GHz with your UNLOCKED 720?

Just curious in case I missed something, as dropping NB and HT speeds didn't help.

I'm wondering if I should drop the multi, and focus on upping the HTlink to achieve said overclock.


you should keep the HT around 2ghz, you will lose performance (probably stability) when increasing it to much.

i dont think there are many chips that will make 4ghz when unlocked, it has to be a golden one for sure with a superb cooling system








take a look at the first page, looks like AMDrick got it to 4ghz


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


you should keep the HT around 2ghz, you will lose performance (probably stability) when increasing it to much.

i dont think there are many chips that will make 4ghz when unlocked, it has to be a golden one for sure with a superb cooling system








take a look at the first page, looks like AMDrick got it to 4ghz


HT link at anything slower cripples my performance. When you get around 3.7-3.8, your HT Link has to be higher.


----------



## emperor0074

I have a phenom II x3 with unlocked 4th core and the idle temp is at 41 c which is pretty high. what should i do to lower this temp. I am a noob at this so any help would be appreciated


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


HT link at anything slower cripples my performance. When you get around 3.7-3.8, your HT Link has to be higher.


really, i never heard that... oh well then again my 720 never got past 3.4ghz









you know this from your own tests or did you read somewhere about that? would like to have a link if you got one:O


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
really, i never heard that... oh well then again my 720 never got past 3.4ghz









you know this from your own tests or did you read somewhere about that? would like to have a link if you got one:O

My own tests using IBT/LinX GFlops performance.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
My own tests using IBT/LinX GFlops performance.

sorry i was not asking about the performance but about the "stability" for 3.8ghz+. or does the performance increase after 3.8ghz when increasing the HT link?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


sorry i was not asking about the performance but about the "stability" for 3.8ghz+. or does the performance increase after 3.8ghz when increasing the HT link?


I nailed down the CPU stability before raising HT and NB speeds. I just found that when I'm at 3.6-3.9GHz, the HT and NB speeds need to be raised to let my CPU breathe and do it's thing.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


I nailed down the CPU stability before raising HT and NB speeds. I just found that when I'm at 3.6-3.9GHz, the HT and NB speeds need to be raised to let my CPU breathe and do it's thing.


ahh i see, thats good to know


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


sorry i was not asking about the performance but about the "stability" for 3.8ghz+. or does the performance increase after 3.8ghz when increasing the HT link?


increasing ht link won't yield if any performances at all. if you're ht link is above 1.3ghz - you'll see no difference between 1.3ghz and 2ghz(defauly clock) - but increasing NB speeds will yeild you better benchmark #'s


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


increasing ht link won't yield if any performances at all. if you're ht link is above 1.3ghz - you'll see no difference between 1.3ghz and 2ghz(defauly clock) - but increasing NB speeds will yeild you better benchmark #'s


and thats why i got confused... well im gona test the HT "story" myself if i get a stable bios someday... but im pretty sure its like you and lots of others say and it acctually reduces performance when increased over 2.2ghz.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


and thats why i got confused... well im gona test the HT "story" myself if i get a stable bios someday... but im pretty sure its like you and lots of others say and it acctually reduces performance when increased over 2.2ghz.










- sigh - i remember when the 720// x3's firs tcame out, this thread was the bomb - of all threads in this section, now, its just a post per day or so. =T


----------



## kromar

the good old times









my friend has my lapped x3 now and it looks like his setup is able to break the 3.4ghz wall i always had with the chip... hes currently @[email protected] stable... i wonder why i was never able to get it stable over 3.4


----------



## STENLY

- Clock Speed - 4000.12 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x 20
- RAM Speed - 1066 MHz
- Vcore - 1.6 V
- HT Link - 2000 MHz
- Motherboard - MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset - AMD 790FX
- CPU Cooling - SCYTHE Ninja 2 + NOCTUA NF-P12-1300 + AC MX-2

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1222533


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STENLY* 
- Clock Speed - 4000.12 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.01 x 20
- RAM Speed - 1066 MHz
- Vcore - 1.6 V
- HT Link - 2000 MHz
- Motherboard - MSI 790FX-GD70
- Chipset - AMD 790FX
- CPU Cooling - SCYTHE Ninja 2 + NOCTUA NF-P12-1300 + AC MX-2

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1222533

sick... nice mobo mate...


----------



## Gryphyn

I haven't been here in 6 months or so. It certainly has died down quite a bit.

I'm still rockin' my X3 720, unlocked to Quad and Clocked at 3.5 Ghz. I put a second Radeon 4890 in my machine a while ago. Love it.

My sweet spot has definitely always been 3.5 Ghz using the multiplier (1.4625v). Any higher and the voltage trade off is huge. I never put the time into it tweak the Bus speed to see if I could get it higher.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


I haven't been here in 6 months or so. It certainly has died down quite a bit.

I'm still rockin' my X3 720, unlocked to Quad and Clocked at 3.5 Ghz. I put a second Radeon 4890 in my machine a while ago. Love it.

My sweet spot has definitely always been 3.5 Ghz using the multiplier (1.4625v). Any higher and the voltage trade off is huge. I never put the time into it tweak the Bus speed to see if I could get it higher.


That's funny, our systems are quite similar. I'm running at 3.5GHz right now and 2x 4890 is about the same as 2x 5770. Out of curiosity what are your mem settings?
I'm doing a full reconfig of my OC now that school's finally over and haven't had the time to play with my RAM yet.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


That's funny, our systems are quite similar. I'm running at 3.5GHz right now and 2x 4890 is about the same as 2x 5770. Out of curiosity what are your mem settings?
I'm doing a full reconfig of my OC now that school's finally over and haven't had the time to play with my RAM yet.










I bought 2x2 Gigs of DDR3 1800 memory last year when I built it intending to see if it would help me in any way, but ended up finding out that even running at 1600 seemed to limit my stability. I have it kicked down to 1333 right now with really tight timings (don't remember them, it has been so long). Can't say it has slowed the system down at all.

I didn't have too much time to spend tweaking every last thing, so I'm sure I could have gotten better performance here or there with tweaks, but by the time I got the 2nd graphics card and had it up to 3.5Ghz quad, I don't think I could have noticed the difference so I stopped tweaking and started shooting things.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


I bought 2x2 Gigs of DDR3 1800 memory last year when I built it intending to see if it would help me in any way, but ended up finding out that even running at 1600 seemed to limit my stability. I have it kicked down to 1333 right now with really tight timings (don't remember them, it has been so long). Can't say it has slowed the system down at all.

I didn't have too much time to spend tweaking every last thing, so I'm sure I could have gotten better performance here or there with tweaks, but by the time I got the 2nd graphics card and had it up to 3.5Ghz quad, I don't think I could have noticed the difference so I stopped tweaking and started shooting things.










Yeah, darn C2s!







Had issues with my 1600MHz mem too, so I've been running it at lower frequencies as well.
I love tweaking my OCs, I find that it can be more fun than actually _using_ the computer.


----------



## VeX7

- Clock Speed - 3415.64MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.92 x17
- RAM Speed - 802.16Mhz
- Vcore - 1.376v (AUTO)
- HT Link - 2009.1MHz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte MA790X-UD4
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - Coolermaster Hyper 212+

- CPU-Z Validation

It probably goes higher, but stable 3.4GHz on 4 cores is more than enough for me.
Haven't tried rising voltages etc., as I said, 3.4GHz is an excellent value!


----------



## _02

3.4 is good for stock!

I need 1.39v for 3.5 on 3 cores


----------



## thiru

This thread makes me want to trash my 720. No unlocks and crazy volts to get to 3.6GHz.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
This thread makes me want to trash my 720. No unlocks and crazy volts to get to 3.6GHz.

How much is crazy? I need 1.520V for 3.5GHz (regardless of number of cores) and my NB is at the edge of stability at 2500MHz with 1.425V CPU-NB VID, I find that kind of ridicolous myself.


----------



## thiru

1.55V for 3.6GHz. I only used the multiplier and I haven't touched the CPU-NB voltage because I don't know what's the default and what's the safe max.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
1.55V for 3.6GHz. I only used the multiplier and I haven't touched the CPU-NB voltage because I don't know what's the default and what's the safe max.

AFAIK there is no official max for CPU-NB VID but 1.45V on air seems to be a popular belief. Stock would be 1.2V.


----------



## Yukss

wow i finally got it stable at 3.8ghz.. prime is working as i speak...


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
wow i finally got it stable at 3.8ghz.. prime is working as i speak...
[IMsG]http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5561/38ghz2.jpg[/IMG]

What exactly did you change the CPU voltage and CPU NB voltage to?


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
What exactly did you change the CPU voltage and CPU NB voltage to?

i was tweaking A LOT. and to my sorprise i reach those clocks by simply applying 1.5v (vcore) and setting my rams at 800mhz (400ddr x2) + 2.0v (ram voltage) (also, i have to say that bios by default my rams at 667mhz) i did not touch the NB voltage.. i did it before but was not stable.. also acc is disable, cnq disable,c1q disable, NB multiplier at default (10x=2000mhz) these value i havenÂ´t tweak it yet because with my old board i was able to set it a 14x which is 2800mhz (nb frequency) i hope this could help you a bit..

ps. with my old board 3.8ghz boots windows but prime was stable at all.. the maximun stable clock was 3.6ghz.. now with 3.8ghz iÂ´m so happy.. maybe i should try 3.9ghz


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
wow i finally got it stable at 3.8ghz.. prime is working as i speak...









you call it stable after 7min of prime?  run at least one full cycle before talking about stable....


----------



## Floy

If you can run it for 8 hours, then you could call it stable.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
If you can run it for 8 hours, then you could call it stable.

or at least a ~3 hour cycle with fft time reduced to 5min:O


----------



## Yukss

lol guys, easy.. the prime test last more than 8 min.. i just upload the pic to share what i was doing at moment..

ps. did you guys see my temps during prime test ? 32cÂ° was the max under full load..


----------



## Gryphyn

That's a nice temp. I never messed with the CPU NB voltage either. I don't understand enough about it to risk blowing my CPU or MB. I could get to 3.6 Ghz Quad Core with the multiplier, but it required almost 1.55 volts, if memory serves. Since I have 3.5 Ghz Quad stable at 1.4625v, I didn't think it was worth it.

I've wondered if I could get higher with less voltage by manipulating the NB, but never got around to trying.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Did this on the slowest 700-series CPU: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_59sec_563ms

Board died right after that run, hope the CPU still lives







I bet there's more in it!


----------



## jzoott

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1280791
3.6 ghz stable 4 cores unlocked
1.55 vcore
55c load, 40c idle, 27.7c ambient
using hyper 212+ with stock fan max as5
i had to reach pretty high voltages like others to get to this but i didn't fiddle with the nb settings


----------



## Yukss

edit


----------



## ghettogeddy

hmm ive had this one for a while now thought i posted for an update

i clocked to 3.6
i will also be re updating on Thursday as i will be migrating to a 890 chipset with some ddr3 1600
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1281091
28c idle 42c load


----------



## Yukss

*4GHZ*







[/IMG]


----------



## Floy

What are your temperatures?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


*4GHZ*







[/IMG]


I'd drop down to 3.8GHz and bump your CPU NB upto around 2.6-2.7GHz. You will see alot more performance in benchmarks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


What are your temperatures?


Looks like his idle is 29'c.


----------



## Floy

True. Though if those are his idle temperatures, then it would be good to know the load temperatures, as that is what really counts.


----------



## Gryphyn

So, question: I'm running at 3.5 Ghz X4, 1.4625 vcore. What should my cpu NB be for the best performance?

I have my memory set to DDR3 1333 and very tight timings, was the most stable.


----------



## Yukss

hey guys, my load temps at 3.8ghz are 33cÂ° 4ghz was stable just for few minutes in windows. iÂ´m trying to get 3.8ghz / nb at 2600mhz.. still very difficult to achieve


----------



## dude3223

i have the x3 720 BE and currently running @ 3.4 with stock cooling. Planning on getting the mugen 2 rev B, now im running @ 1.4 vcore is this good? and if i plan on getting up to 3.6-3.8 what should my vcore usually be. Also what should i set my NB to?


----------



## Gryphyn

If memory serves, 1.55 vcore is the max the chip should be set to. So, go ahead and set it at 1.55v, and clock up to 3.8 Ghz. If stable, great, start backing off the voltage until you become unstable and you've found the voltage requirements for that clock speed. If unstable, back off the clock until you find stability, and _then_ start backing off the voltage until you find the threshold at that clock.

For mine, I could get stability at 3.6 Ghz Quad, but only at very high voltage (and therefore heat). I don't remember the exact level, but I think 1.54v or something. So, I dropped to 3.5 Ghz Quad and started backing off the voltage, and found that I was completely stable at 1.4625v, which gave me very low temps. So I keep it there, at the sweet spot.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


If memory serves, 1.55 vcore is the max the chip should be set to. So, go ahead and set it at 1.55v, and clock up to 3.8 Ghz. If stable, great, start backing off the voltage until you become unstable and you've found the voltage requirements for that clock speed. If unstable, back off the clock until you find stability, and _then_ start backing off the voltage until you find the threshold at that clock.

For mine, I could get stability at 3.6 Ghz Quad, but only at very high voltage (and therefore heat). I don't remember the exact level, but I think 1.54v or something. So, I dropped to 3.5 Ghz Quad and started backing off the voltage, and found that I was completely stable at 1.4625v, which gave me very low temps. So I keep it there, at the sweet spot.


AMD states the max as 1.425v but people have obviously gone to 1.6v or more.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
AMD states the max as 1.425v but people have obviously gone to 1.6v or more.

Yeah, I remember that AMD's literature for the chip said 1.425v, it makes me wonder where the 1.55v came from, since that was the accepted max value a year ago when I did all my overclocking on this. Maybe AMD's overdrive program maxes out at 1.55v?


----------



## Sentry21

Add me into the successful x4 unlock list







.


----------



## _02

I think 1.55v is accepted as a safe max, but still outside spec.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Some of the people over at XS forums that attended the AMD sponsored events had asked the same question and it was stated by AMD that 1.55 is safe with high-end air cooling...snipped...


Which, now that I actually read that, makes me wonder what I can hit with 1.55, even though I don't have high end air cooling.


----------



## nahuel222

Format:

- Clock Speed - 3510.1
- Bus xMulti - 270 x 13.0
- RAM Speed - 720Mhz
- Vcore - 1.34v
- HT Link - 2160
- NB Speed - 2160
- Motherboard - Asus m4a78-em
- Chipset - amd 780G
- CPU Cooling - Cooler Master Hyper 212+
- Number of Core's - x3

- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1295706


----------



## dude3223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


If memory serves, 1.55 vcore is the max the chip should be set to. So, go ahead and set it at 1.55v, and clock up to 3.8 Ghz. If stable, great, start backing off the voltage until you become unstable and you've found the voltage requirements for that clock speed. If unstable, back off the clock until you find stability, and _then_ start backing off the voltage until you find the threshold at that clock.


is this the safest/easiest way to find the max stable clock of my cpu?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dude3223*


is this the safest/easiest way to find the max stable clock of my cpu?


lol no it's not the safest. You might heat up your CPU too much, your CPU in particular might not like so much voltage, you might corrupt your OS while testing for stability.

It's pretty quick though. But it's not necessarily the max OC since your CPU might not like the temps.


----------



## _02

You can set the voltage to the max you are comfortable with and step your clocks down until it is stable or you can leave the voltage at stock, and setup up the clocks until the machine is unstable. Then increase the voltage and repeat until you are at the max voltage you want to run.

Stepping up from a low voltage is probably safer to begin with, but if you already know the max voltage you want to run, the above method will be faster.


----------



## Gryphyn

Yeah, what he said. Safest is to always start low and go slow. But, since this chip has a long history of not minding voltage, it can really speed things up. Plus, it's sooo cheap, you can always buy another!









Seriously though, it may have sounded like I dropped my chip on my board and then fired it up at high voltage and clock like a crazee man, but in fact I tinkered with it for many weeks to get a feel for the temps at different voltages before I ever really cranked it up.

You also lessen the risk of corrupting your OS install if you start at the bottom and slowly go up. I was prepared to reinstall quickly if needed.


----------



## tylerand

Processor - Phenom II x3 720 BE unlocked to quad core.

- Clock Speed - 3500.2 Mhz
- Bus xMulti - 200 x 17.5
- RAM Speed - 1333
- Vcore - 1.475
- HT Link - 2000
- NB Speed - 2000
- Motherboard - Asrock M3a770DE
- Chipset - amd 770
- CPU Cooling - Cooler Master Hyper TX3
- Number of Core's - x4


----------



## Willhemmens

You guys should be able to add your selves. Just click the Edit link at the bottom.

And yes I have a 810 now, since my 720 BE wouldnt unlock and a quads useful for Folding.


----------



## Yukss

i add myself to the list..


----------



## elito

WILLHEMMENS EH!? PFFF. idk that kid, ignore w.e he says ^ ^ - and 1.425 is considered the safe max for stock volts- thats how i take on amd's stats. and 1.55 is the safe max beyond stock volts.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


WILLHEMMENS EH!? PFFF. idk that kid, ignore w.e he says ^ ^ - and 1.425 is considered the safe max for stock volts- thats how i take on amd's stats. and 1.55 is the safe max beyond stock volts.


----------



## thiru

I think what he meant was that AMD's safe limit is 1.425V and what most overclockers agree on is 1.55V.
Stock volts is 1.325V IIRC


----------



## _02

^ And it has been quoted (elsewhere on this forum) by AMD that 1.55v is safe on "high end" air cooling.

And AMD has been quoted stating that 1.55v is safe with "high end" air cooling.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


^ And it has been quoted (elsewhere on this forum) by AMD that 1.55v is safe on "high end" air cooling.


AMD quoted OCN


----------



## _02

No, the AMD rep said it and we quoted it ;p


----------



## Gryphyn

In your faaaaaace!


----------



## thiru

Wat?


----------



## Gryphyn

I was just being stupid. You still playing Borderlands? I just picked up the expansions last week and played through them. Pretty darn fun.


----------



## thiru

Yeah. I just updated my level. Add me on Steam if you want.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
^ And it has been quoted (elsewhere on this forum) by AMD that 1.55v is safe on "high end" air cooling.

And AMD has been quoted stating that 1.55v is safe with "high end" air cooling.

I could believe that. I've been running my 720x4 at 1.66v (1.58vdroop) for months. Good for 3.8GHz STABLE.

We'll see if I can drop that vCore by some when my MSI 790FX-G70 arrives


----------



## Gryphyn

Someday when I upgrade to my next cpu, if I don't have a good use for this one, I might start pushing the voltage on this one to see what I can get to, not worrying about longevity.


----------



## Kryton

Have a new max clock with my 720BE. 
CPU-Z rejected the file because it was done with ver 1.54 and they had stopped excepting validations with that version on 7-9-10, yet ver 1.55 wasn't available for download when this was done. 
I can always redo it you know....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1285021


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


WILLHEMMENS EH!? PFFF. idk that kid, ignore w.e he says ^ ^ - and 1.425 is considered the safe max for stock volts- thats how i take on amd's stats. and 1.55 is the safe max beyond stock volts.


lol. Good too see you aroud here still too Elito.







I do still watch this thread, everytime I see a new post I stick my head in.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*












Do what he says and noone will get hurt.

(I'm the owner of this thread/club







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


Have a new max clock with my 720BE. 
CPU-Z rejected the file because it was done with ver 1.54 and they had stopped excepting validations with that version on 7-9-10, yet ver 1.55 wasn't available for download when this was done. 
I can always redo it you know....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1285021


First things first - SCREW YOU. Thats a heck of a clock for a 720 BE, they are still fun to overclock. Wish I had some money so I could buy that awesome Golden chip off you.

Anyways, nice work! If you want to put it on the spreadsheet, go ahead. Anyone should be able to access it although they might need a google account, which dont take long to setup.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


Have a new max clock with my 720BE. 
CPU-Z rejected the file because it was done with ver 1.54 and they had stopped excepting validations with that version on 7-9-10, yet ver 1.55 wasn't available for download when this was done. 
I can always redo it you know....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1285021


Yeah, you must have Superman blowing on that thing, and I'm pretty sure that's out right cheating.


----------



## Gryphyn

I can't get to the verification from work, what was the clock?


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


Have a new max clock with my 720BE. 
CPU-Z rejected the file because it was done with ver 1.54 and they had stopped excepting validations with that version on 7-9-10, yet ver 1.55 wasn't available for download when this was done. 
I can always redo it you know....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1285021


Nice!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


I can't get to the verification from work, what was the clock?


4389.31 MHz


----------



## Gryphyn

Yes, very nice. Thanks.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 

First things first - SCREW YOU. Thats a heck of a clock for a 720 BE, they are still fun to overclock. Wish I had some money so I could buy that awesome Golden chip off you.

Anyways, nice work! If you want to put it on the spreadsheet, go ahead. Anyone should be able to access it although they might need a google account, which dont take long to setup.

LOL









Had it under water when I did that and if I can get the MB itself running cooler, I'd probrably get even more from it since I think board temps are holding it back.
Only con is no one seems to have a block for the MOSFETs on a MSI board but you can find them all day long for an Asus or Gigabyte. Already have blocks for the chipsets so no prob there.


----------



## Yukss

i reached the mighty 4ghz barrier


----------



## dude3223

i'm running at 1.4vcore @ 3.4ghz with a scythe mugen 2 rev B heatsink and i ran a 3 hour LinX test the temp never went above 36C so anyone recommend how far i should push my proc?


----------



## Floy

36Â°C load is very good. I would aim for 3.6ghz right now. If your temperatures are still really good at that, go for 3.7.

3.7ghz is a very nice OC with these chips.


----------



## dude3223

I pushed it up to 3.5ghz @ 1.425vcore. I had it at 3.6 but I'm not comfortable with 1.5vcore if it was 1.475 I'd feel better. My temps never went above 37C
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1303326


----------



## Gryphyn

In my opinion it really depends what you are looking to get out of your chip. Do you want a high clock to say you got there, or are you looking for a daily use clock? How much is it going to hurt if your chip dies down the road a bit?

In my case I was looking for the sweet spot of high clock vs. longevity. I wanted something I could run at 24/7 and not worry about it. If the chip goes belly up, buying another isn't a problem, but I'd really rather not hassle with it.

If this is what you're looking for, I would suggest slowly increasing the voltage and clock speeds until you notice that you're having to increase the voltage a lot to get that next little bit of clock. When that happens you're past the sweet spot. Back it down a bit, run all your stability tests, and enjoy. For me it was at 3.5 Ghz with my chip in Quad config. Past 3.5 I really had to ramp up the voltage (and temps started climbing quickly too, obviously). That extra 100 Mhz wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## dude3223

well i got up to 3.7 @ 1.55vcore so can i be added? I was told that 50 passes in LinX is rock solid and i got it with no problem
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1304410


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dude3223* 
well i got up to 3.7 @ 1.55vcore so can i be added? I was told that 50 passes in LinX is rock solid and i got it with no problem
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1304410

The OP hasn't been updated in a year so it might take a while, if it's ever going to happen.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dude3223* 
well i got up to 3.7 @ 1.55vcore so can i be added? I was told that 50 passes in LinX is rock solid and i got it with no problem
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1304410

There's a million different opinions about what is stable, I won't bore you with mine. Congrats on the OC and I believe the OP said that anyone with a google account could log in and add themselves to the form.


----------



## Hazardbox

I had it working, and got to 3.8 stable. But I keep getting a damn Hyper transport error with it shutting off right away. (At the weirdest times to, like when I start up IE or kill someone in a game). So at the moment I am back to 3.4 X4.
But one of my questions is 1.475 vcore okay? I didnt want to push it past that much. Of course this is the first processor that I have overclocked, but I found that this has been fairly easy.


----------



## Floy

1.475 for 3.4ghz unlocked you mean? I would say that is nice as unlocking the 720 really is hit and miss. Some people have very nice chips which don't need much vcore boost, while others need a lot. Some people then actually have the defective core and therefore cannot unlock at all.


----------



## Hazardbox

Yes. Im to afraid to bump it up past that. If I go past 3.6 I cant unlock (I guess I could try upping everything but like I said I am a bit nervous and this is my first OC and I dont want to fry the chip).


----------



## Floy

To be honest, that is a pretty good OC for an unlocked 720BE. Like I said, unlocking the 720BE really is hit and miss.


----------



## Gryphyn

Yeah, while not an amazing overclock, it isn't a bad one at quad. I mean, think about it, you bumped your speed 20% plus added another core. Not too shabby. I think the biggest question of voltage, unless you're really going high up there, is what are your temps? If your temps are cool, then 1.475 is fine. If your temps are pushing 60C, then no, I'd either back it down or get better cooling.

Like me, I could get 3.6 Ghz Quad, but I needed 1.55 vcore or something like that (been over a year ago) and my temps, while not high, were something I would need to keep an eye on. At 3.5 Ghz Quad I only need 1.4625 vcore and my temps are cool enough that I've accidentally had my CPU fan turned all the way down once and played a whole gaming session without a hitch before I realized it. An extra 100 Mhz isn't going to make or break any game, so like i've said many times in previous posts, look for that sweet spot, set it, and forget it.


----------



## Hazardbox

I think my computers telling me wrong, but three different programs tell me its usually at about 19-24 degrees celcius. 19, idle, and about 24 while playing DoW2. I am on some Zalman Cooler, and in a Antec 1200. (Fans are on High, almost always, except for the rear). I have had it at about 3.6 X3 core, but if I feel like it, I will unlock it and push it down a bit.


----------



## Floy

What is your room temperature? What programs are you using to monitor the temperatures?

Also, to test for load temperatures, I would suggest using Prime95 (testing with small fft's) and then see what your temperatures are.


----------



## Hazardbox

About 60-70 degrees Farenhite. I used Prime95, (How I got it under load temps besides games)Overdrive (Just to check temps) and I wish I remember the other one, but I know it gave me the same stuff.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I suspect faulty temp sensors as my 720 has. Not possible that I'm feeding 1.6v through it at 4ghz under a puny H50 and load temps don't break 40


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I suspect faulty temp sensors as my 720 has. Not possible that I'm feeding 1.6v through it at 4ghz under a puny H50 and load temps don't break 40

Read the socket temp, not the Core.


----------



## skline00

I had my 720BE at 3300 (16.5 x 200) but backed it to 3200(16 x200). Don't notice any difference and I can run Prime64 for days without a blip.
I'm basically getting near a PhenomII 955 for @$104. What a steal!


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I suspect faulty temp sensors as my 720 has. Not possible that I'm feeding 1.6v through it at 4ghz under a puny H50 and load temps don't break 40


is this an stable overclock ? 24/7 usage ?

i was able to reach 4ghz but just for few minits, see the pics below


----------



## billy66bare

If you are worried about your chip dying on you, then no. If you can't make an hour of OCCT, then I would say it isn't stable.
That is a *lot* of voltage on your chip, if you are on great water cooling in a room that stays cool, then you may be alright. If not, you are asking for trouble.

Nice work on achieving the OC, though. That's Awesome!!


----------



## Hazardbox

Overclock one: 
3.7ghz
200x18.5
1067
1.4875 Vcore
2000mhz
2400mhz
Asus M4A78T-E
790GX
3

Overclock 2
3.4ghz
200X17
1067
1.4750
2000
2400
Asus M4A78T-E
790GX
4

Could someone tell me which one I should use? They are both stable, and I guess you guys can pick out which Cpu-z is which:


----------



## darklord27

four cores are much better than three, I'm using four cores @ 3.2GHz and it's a great performance boost in comparison to 3 cores in most games i play.


----------



## Gryphyn

I agree with darklord27. With more and more games taking better advantages of more cores, you're much better off in most cases to go with the quad setup. Your results are very similar to my own, and I chose the quad. I was able to get 3.7 Ghz at x3, and 3.5 at x4...no brainer, really.

The only reasons to not go quad are 1) it takes too much voltage to keep it stable and therefore 2) it runs too hot, and so 3) your cooling just makes too much darn noise. If yours is all in check, go quad.


----------



## _02

It depends on what games you play.

Some games will run better on 3 cores with more MHZ. But you are only talking a couple hundred mhz, so I would still say go with the quad if it is stable.


----------



## aas88keyz

- Clock Speed - 3510 MHz
- Bus xMulti - 270 x 13
- RAM Speed - 1077 MHz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 1890 MHz
- Motherboard - Asus M4A78T-E
- Chipset - 790GX + SB700
- CPU Cooling - Copper Cooling 
- Number of Core's - x3 710
- CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1329560

Very stable. Still room to OC later.


----------



## elito

wow can't believe ppl are still picking up this chip =D. happy to see ppl are still buying this 1.x year old chip adn still rocking it~!


----------



## Gryphyn

I probably wouldn't buy this chip if I were out to build right now, but I've been hugely satisfied with mine. A 3.5 Ghz quad that I bought in March of last year for $120? Incredible. I can't see needing to upgrade in the near future either...this is the best system I've ever created.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphyn* 
I probably wouldn't buy this chip if I were out to build right now, but I've been hugely satisfied with mine. A 3.5 Ghz quad that I bought in March of last year for $120? Incredible. I can't see needing to upgrade in the near future either...this is the best system I've ever created.

your post is just so..contradicting, 1 - you claimed you wouldn't buy this chip if you were to built right now, that's cool cus there are a lot options now and this chip is 1.xyr old already. but yet 2 - you stated that this is the best machine you've built so far and wouldnt be needing an upgrade anytime soon" - so..wahts the deal bro? lol. im just saying, with the amounts of OC updates still being posted in this thread, im amaze that ppl are still buying this chip..being a yr old chip..


----------



## _02

I would still recommend this chip to someone wanting to build a budget gaming rig.

Its only $100 OEM for 3 cores of Phenom II that can hit 3.5ghz easily.


----------



## Rhodro

- Clock Speed - 3565 mhz
- Bus x Multi - 230 x 15.5
- RAM Speed - 920 mhz (downclocked for stability, will update when i worked on ram)
- Vcore - 1,5 v
- HT Link - 1840 mhz
- NB Speed - 2530 mhz (1,5v CPU-NB)
- Motherboard - GA-MA790XT-UD4P , F8f bios
- Chipset - 790X + SB700
- CPU Cooling - Scythe Mugen 2 air cooling
- Number of Core's x3 720 (4th core is defect)
- Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1332995

8,5 hours prime95 blend test stable.


----------



## Hazardbox

Well, I updated my bios (From 1503 XD) And I got 2 more ghz out of this chip unlocked.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazardbox* 
Well, I updated my bios (From 1503 XD) And I got 2 more ghz out of this chip unlocked.

You mean mhz or are you running your chip @ 4.8ghz?


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
You mean mhz or are you running your chip @ 4.8ghz?









*runs to update bios*


----------



## Hazardbox

XD, sorry, yes mhz.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
your post is just so..contradicting, 1 - you claimed you wouldn't buy this chip if you were to built right now, that's cool cus there are a lot options now and this chip is 1.xyr old already. but yet 2 - you stated that this is the best machine you've built so far and wouldnt be needing an upgrade anytime soon" - so..wahts the deal bro? lol. im just saying, with the amounts of OC updates still being posted in this thread, im amaze that ppl are still buying this chip..being a yr old chip..









Yes, I suppose it could be confusing. I didn't mean to say I don't think the chip is a great chip - I do. What I meant is, given the processors available right now, I personally would buy something newer, and with a guaranteed quad instead of the possibility of a quad.


----------



## asuslover

question....
can anyone give me suggestions on upgrades i can make on my asus g72gx laptop?
any response would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asuslover* 
question....
can anyone give me suggestions on upgrades i can make on my asus g72gx laptop?
any response would be great! Thanks!

This really isnt the correct place to be asking, since this thread is for talking about a specific cpu that your laptop does not have, nor is your laptop even AMD powered.

A better place to post would be here. Just make a new thread and see what answers you get.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
This really isnt the correct place to be asking, since this thread is for talking about a specific cpu that your laptop does not have, nor is your laptop even AMD powered.

A better place to post would be here. Just make a new thread and see what answers you get.

got'em. ^ ^ o hai there!


----------



## skline00

I just noticed that Newegg is not carrying this chip anymore. Glad I snatched one!


----------



## hesho

i got this cpu.

i don't have the official cpuid yet as i'm testing for stability for now. I don't have it installed yet either lol.

First thing, the 4th core IS unlocked. It's currently running at 15.5x 215 (3.3ghz). I'm running on 1.39v on the cpu core as well. Using a Hyper212+ heatsink. Currently, ran prime for 8 hours and temp (using easytune6) is showing as 49c at load, system temp is 42c. Room temp is 25c

anyway, here's the other info.

both NB and HT is set to auto (2150)

Case - HAF 932
Motherboard - gigabyte 890FX-UD5 (F4 bios)
memory - 8 gigs of Corsair ram running at 7-7-7-20 (1431) - unganged
PSU - corsair 620hx
Vid card - Asus 5850 DirectCU TOP (haven't touched this yet)

any suggestions on where i should go with this? from the looks of it, this thing has a tonne of headroom already although, the system will be running 24/7 so i'm not really sure if i should go above 1.4v on the cpu core. I tried running it at 16 multiplier but it gave me a BSOD so i went back to 15.5. Is it worth it to run the cpu core at 1.425 instead to try?


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


i got this cpu.

i don't have the official cpuid yet as i'm testing for stability for now. I don't have it installed yet either lol.

First thing, the 4th core IS unlocked. It's currently running at 15.5x 215 (3.3ghz). I'm running on 1.39v on the cpu core as well. Using a Hyper212+ heatsink. Currently, ran prime for 8 hours and temp (using easytune6) is showing as 49c at load, system temp is 42c. Room temp is 25c

anyway, here's the other info.

both NB and HT is set to auto (2150)

Case - HAF 932
Motherboard - gigabyte 890FX-UD5 (F4 bios)
memory - 8 gigs of Corsair ram running at 7-7-7-20 (1431) - unganged
PSU - corsair 620hx
Vid card - Asus 5850 DirectCU TOP (haven't touched this yet)

any suggestions on where i should go with this? from the looks of it, this thing has a tonne of headroom already although, the system will be running 24/7 so i'm not really sure if i should go above 1.4v on the cpu core. I tried running it at 16 multiplier but it gave me a BSOD so i went back to 15.5. Is it worth it to run the cpu core at 1.425 instead to try?


1.55v should be fine with adequate air cooling. I don't push mine past 1.45 usually, because it nets me ZERO return on clocks.

Anything above 3.7ghz is generally a no go for me, even at 1.55v

I settle on a 3.5ghz OC @ 1.39v for 24/7 use. 3.7/3.8 seems to be the upper end.


----------



## hesho

gahh, that's what i get for cheating. I got an error in prime after about 11 hours. Now i'm always getting errors, even at default settings now geez *grumbles.

what's weird is that it's always either core 3 or core 4 that errors.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skline00* 
I just noticed that Newegg is not carrying this chip anymore. Glad I snatched one!

Keep an eye out.
Sometimes an item will reappear but sell out quickly. That's how I scored some TCCD chipped DDR Corsair XMS RAM once (With the LED's) - They had them for all of three hrs, then they were sold out again, this time for good.

Just got lucky I spotted and got them when I did.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
1.55v should be fine with adequate air cooling. I don't push mine past 1.45 usually, because it nets me ZERO return on clocks.

Anything above 3.7ghz is generally a no go for me, even at 1.55v

I settle on a 3.5ghz OC @ 1.39v for 24/7 use. 3.7/3.8 seems to be the upper end.

kinda curious, what is your FSB and NB clock running at?

also, seems like my cpu maxes at 3.3ghz 1.4v. At 3.4ghz, 1.475v, it BSOD's still and i don't think it's really worth it to keep trying. A kinda weird thing i noticed though. I'm running prime for 13 hours now and i noticed that CPU0 is a full 6 tests ahead of the other 3 cores. Is that... normal?


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
kinda curious, what is your FSB and NB clock running at?

also, seems like my cpu maxes at 3.3ghz 1.4v. At 3.4ghz, 1.475v, it BSOD's still and i don't think it's really worth it to keep trying. A kinda weird thing i noticed though. I'm running prime for 13 hours now and i noticed that CPU0 is a full 6 tests ahead of the other 3 cores. Is that... normal?

I'm not sure about the CPU cores on Prime.

If you're talking about my 24/7 - that is at stock FSB and NB. My chip hits 3.2 on stock volts/fsb/nb using the multiplier.


----------



## Dhalmel

any ideas for a higher clock? Can't get 3.6 stable at 1.425v
I really don't want to go to a higher voltage than that.
mess with the bus speed?

borrowing my friends H50.


----------



## hesho

^^

kinda curious, didn't try unlocking the 4th core?

Also, i wonder if it's worth trying to get a higher clock with 3 cores (by maybe 200mhz?) or stay with 4 cores with a lower clock speed. i still read that most of the stuff out there is only designed for 2 cores...


----------



## billy66bare

Try raising the VDDA on the CPU, and/or raising the HT and NB to 2200 or 2400. I'd bet that board will do 2400 on both with little to no voltage increase. My old M4N did 2600 with a .1 (read: nothing) voltage increase to the NB and HT.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
^^

kinda curious, didn't try unlocking the 4th core?

Also, i wonder if it's worth trying to get a higher clock with 3 cores (by maybe 200mhz?) or stay with 4 cores with a lower clock speed. i still read that most of the stuff out there is only designed for 2 cores...

If you do media encoding and the such, you might benefit more from the extra core. For most games, you would be better off with a higher clocked dual. However 200mhz aren't going to make it or break it.

I would leave it at a 200mhz deficient quad if it was stable. Probably won't hurt you in games, and would speed up any multicore you end up doing significantly.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

For some time Ive been able to run a stable 3.57ghz OC. Just now I decided to run a stress test as i did some more work on my h50 mod. 
Within 3 minutes my computer crashes, temps only reached 42C before the crash. 
multiplier 17x
HT multiplier 10x
cpu/nb multiplier 12x
HT ref. clock 210
cpu vid 1.4875
nb vid 1.3
ram v: 1.6
NB v:1.1
HT v: 1.2
SB v: 1.35
ram timings: 8-8-24-8

I want to get my system stable, what do you guys see that I need to do? I would rather lower clocks than try to increase Voltage. Thoughts?


----------



## billy66bare

You are using the multiplier to overclock, so I'd raise the VDDA or VDD for the CPU. That usually stabilized my OC's. With a fourth core unlocked you may never get stable.
If you're absolutely against raising voltages, either lock the 4th core back, or lower your frequency.
LOL, Why would you run your computer without stress testing?


----------



## tlxxxsracer

No Ive been running this OC for a half a year and it was fine when I first OC'd it. I cleaned and rebuilt my h50 mod loop and decided to stress test to see temp differences and now im running into this. It was stable and i want to keep my 4th core. 
I do have my RAM OC'd too, so i raised the reference clock some to get the ram speeds up. 
So I should lower the multiplier and voltages on the cpu?


----------



## billy66bare

You should eliminate that your RAM is what's unstable. Lower your multiplier below stock, then run a single run of memtest at stock, mushkin can give you a link to the USB boot tool, it does all the work for you. If that passes, run it once with your RAM overclocked. If it passes, then move to your processor.

Edit: raising your HT and NB multi can help an OC sometimes. Raising the speed of your RAM, usually does not.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Hmm true. I am running the ram 1T too- which is less stable but slightly faster? 
I just lowered my multiplier to 16 and notched the cpu voltage by a notch.







Not in the mood to fool with it atm, i dont fold or do any video encoding or hard processing- mostly games.

Edit: ram speed is at 1400mhz


----------



## billy66bare

Just remember every piece of code goes through your CPU and RAM. You could end up with a damaged Windows install, or corrupt files. etc.

I can relate with not wanting to mess with it, though. You gotta be in the mood. lol


----------



## billy66bare

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103699

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## hesho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


If you do media encoding and the such, you might benefit more from the extra core. For most games, you would be better off with a higher clocked dual. However 200mhz aren't going to make it or break it.

I would leave it at a 200mhz deficient quad if it was stable. Probably won't hurt you in games, and would speed up any multicore you end up doing significantly.



The thing is, i won't be doing any media encoding. That's why i'm debating about it.

I tried Oc'ing with just 3 cores to instead of the 4th core and it ended up going to 3.66 (1.5v though :/). it ended up error'ing in prime during the overnight grind. 3.57 X3 (still needs 1.5v (bah!!) i'm using it now. I'll test it overnight but....... when i think about it...

it's basically 3.57 X3 (1.5v - 53 load temp) vs 3.36 X4 (1.4v - 51 load temp).

I'm seriously hesistant on having the cpu running at 1.5v for a system that will be 24/7. Is it wise to run with that much volts?

Oh, the x4 setup is stable. I ran prime for 30 hours without any errors. It friggen warmed up the room though! GEEZ!!!


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
The thing is, i won't be doing any media encoding. That's why i'm debating about it.

it's basically 3.57 X3 (1.5v - 53 load temp) vs 3.36 X4 (1.4v - 51 load temp).

I think 3.36 @ 1.4v is the choice in my opinion.

The fourth core won't be that missed, and you'll have the assurance of running a full volt lighter and cooler. That's why I don't run mine at 3.66 (~1.5v) and instead leave it 3.5 @ 1.39v. If 1.5v got me 3.8ghz, it may be a different story. But it doesn't.


----------



## Hazardbox

Hmm, the 740. Is it just a bumped up multiplyer?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazardbox* 
Hmm, the 740. Is it just a bumped up multiplyer?

Not really since all BE editions are unlocked, more like a higher default multi used. All BE's have the same multi set available, the difference here is of course how they are rated.

Socket A XP-M chips were the same with different models such as the XP-M 2400 through XP-M 2800 as an example. Each has it's own default multi and specs, yet all have the same multiplier set available.


----------



## ddietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103699

Has anyone else seen this?



I've been looking at that too nnot much info out there. Apparently it was never officially released. Some have been sold here and hey reportedly oc'ed well enough.

Anyone out there know if this is worth it. I'm not interested in spending the case on a 9xx series at this time.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


Hmm true. I am running the ram 1T too- which is less stable but slightly faster? 
I just lowered my multiplier to 16 and notched the cpu voltage by a notch.







Not in the mood to fool with it atm, i dont fold or do any video encoding or hard processing- mostly games.

Edit: ram speed is at 1400mhz


Back when I was fiddling with my system, I found that even though I bought ram rated at 1800 mhz and was trying to run it at 1600, I couldn't get tight timings or 1T without it causing random crashes. If memory serves, the ram is going so fast anyway, overclocking it doesn't get you a performance increase you would notice in games. I'm like you, that's what I use my system for.

In the end, I backed off my memory clocks to 1333 and was able to really tighten up the timings to 1T, 6-6-6-24, and it is completely stable. I'm not a guru of memory timings or settings, so that may not be the most efficient setup for me, but like I said, I can't tell a difference in any of the games I play no matter what the memory is set at. I'd take it out of the equation.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ddietz*


I've been looking at that too nnot much info out there. Apparently it was never officially released. Some have been sold here and hey reportedly oc'ed well enough.

Anyone out there know if this is worth it. I'm not interested in spending the case on a 9xx series at this time.


Don't take it as word, but I'd bet it's just a C3 stepping version of the 720 with a bumped multiplier since they have the extra room in the power envelope with the new stepping. And for $88.00 for 3 cores of AM3 PII goodness? Yeah, I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## ddietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
Don't take it as word, but I'd bet it's just a C3 stepping version of the 720 with a bumped multiplier since they have the extra room in the power envelope with the new stepping. And for $88.00 for 3 cores of AM3 PII goodness? Yeah, I'd say it's worth it.

Well I hope your right as I just bought one from newegg, along with some AC MX2 TIM. They already shipped it to somi should get to try it out Tuesday or Wednesday.

Supposedly this one was never officially released; wonder why?


----------



## billy66bare

Probably because it's not really all that exciting unless you *just* bought an 720 for $119.00. Then I suppose you'd be a little pissed. lol

Make sure you review it, too. lol The page looks _weird_ with no reviews.







)


----------



## ddietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
Probably because it's not really all that exciting unless you *just* bought an 720 for $119.00. Then I suppose you'd be a little pissed. lol

Make sure you review it, too. lol The page looks _weird_ with no reviews.







)


Do I detect grumpiness?


----------



## billy66bare

I've had mine for almost a year and a half, well, that's when I bought the first one. lol I didn't mean to come off as rude or anything. But I've been there before, buying something two days before a better model releases for about the same price.

If you look at it from AMD's standpoint, it's just a small revision of an already hugely popular product. It's not really worth paying for advertisement for an $88 product, when you are trying to push your new $280.00 baby.


----------



## ddietz

That makes sense. Cool. Don't worry, you did not come off rude, I was trying to be funny.


----------



## billy66bare

Forum humor is hard to get across sometimes. lol


----------



## winginit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


Don't take it as word, but I'd bet it's just a C3 stepping version of the 720 with a bumped multiplier since they have the extra room in the power envelope with the new stepping. And for $88.00 for 3 cores of AM3 PII goodness? Yeah, I'd say it's worth it.


The early pre-release rumor was that the 740BE would be C3, but when it finally came out.... it turned out to be a C2....


----------



## Shift.




----------



## billy66bare

That's just bunk then, lol. I guess you still get the lower price, though. I wonder what they're doing with the C3 9xx's that have a bad core, then?


----------



## ddietz

winginit said:


> The early pre-release rumor was that the 740BE would be C3, but when it finally came out.... it turned out to be a C2....
> 
> Winginit, would you be willing to share you're thoughts and experiences with the 740BE? Mine should arrive early this coming week and I'm eager to install it and start playing.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
That's just bunk then, lol. I guess you still get the lower price, though. I wonder what they're doing with the C3 9xx's that have a bad core, then?

Probrably using them as Rana core chips since those also have the disabled L3 cache you can unlock sometimes.

The 740BE should be a good one since the Heka core chips use a lower default voltage than others like it. They also tend to run cooler because of that and make for great gaming chips.
My 720BE has been terrific since I got it and yes, it's one that can go above 4.2 in spite of it's C2 stepping and runs cool - However it doesn't unlock the extra core.

As cheap as it is with it's L3 cache and the possibility of getting the extra core, I'd say it's worth getting. In fact I was wanting to get another Heka chip but right now I have other things going on $$-wise keeping me from doing that.


----------



## D3F4uLt

Please Add Me!

Phenom II X3 740BE

- Clock Speed: 3.615
- Bus xMulti: 200 x 18
- RAM Speed: 800Mhz
- Vcore: 1.44
- HT Link: 2000Mhz
- Motherboard:ASrock M3A785GHX/128M
- Chipset: 785GXH + SB710
- CPU Cooling: Xigmatek S1283

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376150


----------



## billy66bare

My first 720 would do 4.1 on a suicide run (3.6 24/7), but my M4N wouldn't stabilize it, and it eventually starting throwing cache hierarchy errors. The new one they sent me had a blue ring around it (WTH?). And it took this MSI board to get it stable at 3.6.

That's pretty sweet to get a 4.0 stable 720.


----------



## darklord27

hey guys,

i'm looking for a new AM3 board with good OC potential and new Memory, that's supported by the Motherboard. any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## el gappo

Pics and screenshots below











Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
So I had one of these boards *ages* ago and knew it was pretty good but I needed a board with a strong htt for something in a few weeks







so biostar sent me another









While I was updating the bios I figured I would give this new 705e a quick spin and check all is well with the mobo.

Couldn't go over 1.4 cpu-nb volts which is a bummer on this new bios but it's all good.










Pic time




























Collecting these straps like dogtags lol



















If you think this tiny board looks silly on my big techbench wait till you see it with a pot and a 5870


















I think a lot of you know I've been through a ridiculous amount of amd cpu's and I have never had an unlocker









Until I hit F6 on startup today
















































Quad core for 40 notes not bad eh!

Anyway, thought I'd make a thread because I'm well chuffed with this board and my uber cheap quad







This is just the prelims, will post some proper numbers and a shiney gold cup or 2 soon enough







Thanks to biostar for this crazy little board







and RawZ for the cpu









Edit: Oh and Capwn I finally got your ram working







Took a while lol.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Pics and screenshots below











Nice stuff man!

Making me want to setup the AM3 again - But not just yet.


----------



## billy66bare

If you are looking to run another GTX 460 in SLI, I would go with the ASUS M4N98TD or the MSI NF980-G65. I had the M4N72-E, but the vdroop was horrible on it. Though it did allow suicide runs up to 4.1, and a stable 3.8 with a good chip.
The MSI 980 gave me a stable 3.6 on my current chip, while 3 separate M4N's (had RMA problems with ASUS) wouldn't get above 3.5. Take from that what you will.








You could also go with an AMD chipset with the SLI "hacked" drivers, too. But you have to pick the right one. There is also an ASUS board coming out with the Hydra chip, similar to MSI's big bang, that allows any combination of GPU's to be used, but a few have said it doesn't scale very well.


----------



## darklord27

hey,
thanks, but i don't think i'll go for GTX 460 in SLI, i would rather buy a faster single GPU card and use the GTX 460 for physx. The board should be able to unlock fourth core and i don't know if it works with nvidia chipset.
Prive should not be more than 200 for 4GB of memory and the board.


----------



## billy66bare

Yep, MSI and ASUS both have NCC (Nvidia Core Calibration). If the chip is unlockable, it should unlock it.

Then I would go with one of these these 2, and this RAM. You could try some RAM with tighter timings, but the apparently a lot of AM3 boards don't like the tighter timing w/ higher frequency. And I recommended Mushkin because their customer service is Top Notch. I'm talking send them an email, get a reply same day top notch. And they will help as much as they can getting you stable if you have problems.

The MSI may also be a little better board, as the 1st PCIe slot seems to be permanently x16, while the ASUS will kick down to x8 on both slots with 2 cards. I know my GTX 470 quickly super saturated the x8 lanes on my motherboard, so if you are going with a more powerful card, you may want the MSI board, so you aren't held back.
That would even leave you a few bucks for shipping.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
And I recommended Mushkin because their customer service is Top Notch....

Not to mention the quality of their RAM too.
Good suggestion!


----------



## ddietz

Found a bit m ore info about the 740be. Turns out it was released in several HP computers but has never been released as an actual boxed package. Hence the reason Newegg only has them as OEM.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AM...0WFGIBOX).html


----------



## ddietz

Got my new little friend in the mail today. NewEgg 3 day shipping guaranteed my butt. Anyway, lapped the cooler to 600 grit but wanted to practice on an old cpu before I tried the 740be. Got it all installed with new AC MX2 tim and fired her up. I sort of jumped right into the OC. Seems to not like going above 3.7 but I've been Prime95 testing it at 3.63 for over an hour an seems table so far. I tried some initial OC boosting the multi only and still only got up to 3.7. Wicked unstable regardless of other settings there. Anyway, temps are much better, it actually idles cooler in the cores but about the same on the cpu itself. With ambient in low 70's I'm getting cpu:31 cores 25, under Prime after an hour, cpu 45, cores 37. I suspect that my lapping really helped as that block was really low in the middle.

Anyway, I'll play with it more later. I need to learn how the HT link speed differs compared to my old cpu. As before, I think the biggest holdback is my cheap board plus its inability to control cpuNB multi. Without that, I have no way to know if it is the cpuNB speed or the CPU that is the holdback.


----------



## billy66bare

If you raise the HT multi, the NB raises with it. Your NB speed can't be lower that your HT speed.
3.7 isn't too bad, though.


----------



## ddietz

Billy, sadly with my board the cpuNBulti is locked at 10 with this CPU. It was locked at 9 for my old one. Changing the HT multi has no effect on the cpuNB frequency. Both cpuNB and HT frequency are obviously affected by raising the clock bus, in proportion to their respected multis.

On my old processor, a low HT seemed useful. Anyone know if that is true to this one? I do not have a separate graphics card and use only the IGP of the board, ati raedon 3100.


----------



## darklord27

hey guys,

i'm still searching for a new am3 board, that works with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226134. and i'd like to have a board with amd 8-chipset, so it can unlock my cpu without ACC, and it should be nice for overclocking.

happy about help


----------



## el gappo

The nb multi on the 740 is not locked at x10. http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=3...se&iehack=.jpg
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_33sec_920ms


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklord27*


hey guys,

i'm still searching for a new am3 board, that works with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226134. and i'd like to have a board with amd 8-chipset, so it can unlock my cpu without ACC, and it should be nice for overclocking.

happy about help










Did you read my other reply? The Mushkin isn't on the "approved" list, but runs memtest86 stable at 8-9-8 1T 1600. ASUS boards also have NCC that will unlock any cores. But hopefully you aren't buying a chip just for unlocking cores. lol


----------



## ddietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
The nb multi on the 740 is not locked at x10. http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=3...se&iehack=.jpg
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_33sec_920ms

On the CPU, no, but on my mobo, yes (at lesat from everything I can tell).


----------



## Dhalmel

Well this is just awesome. seems if I want the 4th unlock at 3ghz I need at least ~1.5v on the cpu..

Wonder if I can get it higher. any suggestions?


----------



## billy66bare

Put OCCT 3.1 on large data set on it. If it starts crashing, you could have problems (read: PITA's) down the road.


----------



## Collins00

hey i also got a 740 unlocked sweet chip

















Hey is it normal for my cpu vcore to jump like that? Or is there a problem somewhere?


----------



## billy66bare

Yep, that's normal, and actually pretty good. It's called vdroop. That's the drop in voltage when your processor is under load. The smaller the better, and that's pretty darn small. _Very_ nice overclock.


----------



## Collins00

Thanks man, definitely think this chip could go higher just need to do abit of reading, it does 3.8 as a x3 with the same voltage, havn't really tried to overclock it too much as im still unsure exactly how to do it properly.
Temps are a little high there but that was a on a realllllly warm day and my room is a box lol with the sun shining directly into it, sucks ass


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collins00* 
Thanks man, definitely think this chip could go higher just need to do abit of reading, it does 3.8 as a x3 with the same voltage, havn't really tried to overclock it too much as im still unsure exactly how to do it properly.
Temps are a little high there but that was a on a realllllly warm day and my room is a box lol with the sun shining directly into it, sucks ass









Hmm...If you can't get any more out of that 4th core, I think I'd stick with 3.8 TriCore at the same voltage. You should see better performance with the higher clock in most applications, especially most games.

My chip pretty much plateaued at 3.5-3.6 Ghz, 3 or 4 cores, no matter how much voltage I threw at it. Probably meant the issue was somewhere else, but I didn't feel like figuring it out.


----------



## hesho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*


Well this is just awesome. seems if I want the 4th unlock at 3ghz I need at least ~1.5v on the cpu..

Wonder if I can get it higher. any suggestions?










i mean this in the most polite way, your post made me feel better...

btw, if 3ghz is the max u can go with it unlocked, i think u r better just going for more speed then as a 3 core cpu imho.


----------



## ddietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


Hmm...If you can't get any more out of that 4th core, I think I'd stick with 3.8 TriCore at the same voltage. You should see better performance with the higher clock in most applications, especially most games.

My chip pretty much plateaued at 3.5-3.6 Ghz, 3 or 4 cores, no matter how much voltage I threw at it. Probably meant the issue was somewhere else, but I didn't feel like figuring it out.


I cannot get mine past ~3.65 GHz even at 1.47V and I cant go past ~3.5 GHz at 1.42V. Temps max out at 48 CPU, 38 cores with that much voltage though, idle 32/21 PCU/core. I suspect my board is the real limiting issue here. It only allows voltages of +50, +100, and +150 mV, there is no cpuNB multi adjustment, and I can't unlock







Max clock is the same regardless of how I get there, either though CPU multi only or any combination of bus increase and multi. It'll post up to 3.8+ but suicide only.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ddietz*


I cannot get mine past ~3.65 GHz even at 1.47V and I cant go past ~3.5 GHz at 1.42V. Temps max out at 48 CPU, 38 cores with that much voltage though, idle 32/21 PCU/core. I suspect my board is the real limiting issue here. It only allows voltages of +50, +100, and +150 mV, there is no cpuNB multi adjustment, and I can't unlock







Max clock is the same regardless of how I get there, either though CPU multi only or any combination of bus increase and multi. It'll post up to 3.8+ but suicide only.


That sounds a lot like my chip then, although now that I'm remembering, I think the memory was the issue when I was up in the 3.7 range with three cores, above 1.5v if memory serves.

After I unlocked the 4th core I also dropped my memory down to 1333 because my testing revealed it just wasn't stable at 1600 without super loose timings. I have 1.4625v to stay stable at 3.5ghz, but for 3.6ghz I needed way above 1.5v and the temps got hot fast.

So, watch for that sweet spot. You'll notice the point where you are requiring a lot more voltage to get to the next clock step (and therefore your temps jump). Just before that is where you want to be for a 24/7 overclock, in my opinion. And don't sweat the lack of the 4th core, it hardly makes a difference in todays games, they just aren't set up to make use of it.


----------



## ddietz

I have DDR2-800 ram and setting a 333 divider with 400 timings made no differnece. It looks like 3.63-3.65 will be my daily-driver for this. Temps are very reasonable and idle voltage around 1.45-1.46 seems fine in my limited reading/experience.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ddietz*


I have DDR2-800 ram and setting a 333 divider with 400 timings made no differnece. It looks like 3.63-3.65 will be my daily-driver for this. Temps are very reasonable and idle voltage around 1.45-1.46 seems fine in my limited reading/experience.


Oh yeah, that voltage will be just fine, no worries. Nice OC.


----------



## Collins00

what should my northbridge and ht be when trying to overclock to 4ghz? and should i increase northbridge voltage? if i want the NB to be 2400 do i just put it to x12?

edit to say 4ghz as i just realised i have 3.8 stable lol


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Collins00*


what should my northbridge and ht be when trying to overclock to 3.8? and should i increase northbridge voltage? if i want the NB to be 2400 do i just put it to x12?


That's actually something I don't know much about. I ran out of time during my OC process before I managed to research the answers on NB and HT overclocking. Mine is still stock. I've always thought I could get more speed by lowering my multiplier and raising the bus clocks, but like I said I haven't had time to play with it. ...It's been a year and a half since I built this system, you'd think I would have gotten to it by now!

Someone else want to weigh in here please?


----------



## billy66bare

That's sort of a matter of opinion, or, more like a matter of your motherboard. I've read guides that show the performance gain, and more appropriately, the stability gain at higher clocks from raising the HT and NB. Here is a great guide, though I haven't read it in quite a while.
All in all, my old M4N would hit 2600 or both with a simple multi change, and .1 voltage increase for each. It was rock solid that way too. Hence my utter shock that this higher end MSI fought me for 2400 Mhz on the HT. :/
With the HT and NB overclocking, if you are using the multi's on the chips (like you said) they pretty much just won't boot if unstable. You still want to run a few benchmarks for a hour or so. Like Heavan, GTAIV, actual game benchmarks that will stress the whole system at once. Just raise the multiplier and voltage, *just a little!*. Raise the voltage no more that .1v at a time, and the multi one level at a time. You really want to baby these. After each adjustment boot into windows and run a benchmark or two.
/end wall of text


----------



## ddietz

Thanks Billy for reminding me of Dolk's guide. I'd forgotten that phenom II chips supposedly like some cpuNB boost. I upped mine by using a clock bus changes and now I'm stable at 3.72 (nb locked by board at 10, bus at 240, CPU multi 15.5, +0.1v nb).

Of course, there is no noticeable difference in performance between 3.5 and 3.7 but its fun to chase the dragon with the dragon is new


----------



## hesho

hmm.. i have kinda an odd problem (i think).

i use cool n quiet and i noticed that sometimes, when idling, my cpu fan turns OFF!

generally, the cpu fan will spin at about 600 rpm, but then about every 10 minutes, it will stop at 0rpm for a couple of seconds before spinning again. Is that.. normal??


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
hmm.. i have kinda an odd problem (i think).

i use cool n quiet and i noticed that sometimes, when idling, my cpu fan turns OFF!

generally, the cpu fan will spin at about 600 rpm, but then about every 10 minutes, it will stop at 0rpm for a couple of seconds before spinning again. Is that.. normal??

yes that's normal, that means your cpu temp was below the "startup" temp for the fan..


----------



## Ahumphers91

core speed: 3811.4
Bus xMulti - 206 X 18.5
RAM Speed: 1374 (Downclocked from 1600mhz) 7-8-7-24-1T
Vcore : 1.53v
HT Link: 1854.1
Motherboard: Asus M4A77TD
Chipset: 770
CPU Cooling: Zalman 9700 Envidia edition


----------



## billy66bare

Wait, since when can you use CnQ while overclocked?!


----------



## Ahumphers91

whats CNQ?


----------



## billy66bare

AMD's Cool N Quiet, sorry, I should have quoted who I was responding to. lol

That's a great overclock for that chip on air, Ahumpers91. Is it OCCT stable?


----------



## Ahumphers91

Yeah, I realized what it was right after I posted, heh. Yeah, thats with 2hours of prime95.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahumphers91*


yeah, thats with 2hours of prime95.


nice!!


----------



## hesho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


Wait, since when can you use CnQ while overclocked?!


it's best to disable CnQ while testing stability and OC. I'm using it because my max OC is only 3.3 with 4 cores (1.4v) or 3.5 with 3 cores (1.5v). I chose to keep the extra core so a 500mhz isn't that bad and well within what CnQ can handle. What CnQ does is when it is idle, it downclocks itself and lowers the voltage to save on power/heat.

I find it works really well. At idle my speed is 840 (1.09v) which is good considering i only am playing a game on the comp like.. uh.. 2% of the time. Saves a bit of a power and heat. Also lets me turn off some of my case fans as well while idle. There are other speeds it downclocks to but they happen so rare, it's not worth mentioning.


----------



## billy66bare

I know what it does, but I've always ready to leave it turned off. But AM3's do have a different implementation than the AM2's. Thanks for this post! I may turn it back on to give my ears a break.


----------



## hesho

^^

oops.. i quoted the person lol. i wanted to quote the person below your post. *whistles

but yeah, it works great for me. I idle from 28c-30c now. There is a bit of a disadvantage though. Just beware that when launching a game, it does take a second or 2 longer becuase it has to up it's cpu speed in that second. To me not a big deal, but some ppl may not like that.


----------



## billy66bare

I assumed it caused stability issues, since it lowers the core voltage, and when you overclock you raise the voltage.


----------



## hesho

it depends on how u r OC'ing. My FSB is only at 210. When it lowers the voltage/multi to idle, it doesn't touch the fsb so if u r OC'ing the fsb alot, it may be unstable because of that.

i haven't had any issue with it idling so i'm rather enjoying it truthfully. Hydro isn't exactly cheap ><


----------



## billy66bare

hhmmm, thanks for the info. My OC is pure multi, as I had to play with my RAM for quit a while to get it stable at stock.


----------



## hesho

just beware from what i read though, CnQ doesn't work if your proc is 3.7 or higher or something. I'm not even close to that so i don't have to worry about that.


----------



## hesho

sorry for the double post (kinda want this to move up as well)

2 questions, uh, what happened to the graph in the first post? it's cut off for the ppl with unlocked cpus...

second, this kinda weird..

when i wanted to see how high my cpu would go, my cpu failed at 3.675 (210x17.5, 1.525v). It errored when i ran it overnight. It was pretty stable though i admit but not 100% so i had to decide between running it 3.57 (210x17, 1.525v) with 3 cores or 3.36 (210x16, 1.4v) with 4 cores. I chose the 4 cores since it used less power and i figure 200mhz isn't that big of a deal. Also, i wasn't very confortable running the cpu at that high voltage on a cpu that would be going on 24/7.

So, i started thinking about it, and i decided to try and see the max OC with 4 cores for ****s and giggles. So, here i am with 4 cores and it's running at the same setting with 3 core 3.57 (210x17, 1.525v) but with the 4th core enabled now.

How the hell does that make any sense at all? Prime ran for 3 hours now and no problem. What's also weird is that my temp has NOT gone up (from hwmonitor). It maxes at 50 or 51. My thermal paste (artic silver 2 - yes 2!) i figure must cure a bit, but i'm totally confused here. I thought if the 4th core is locked, i can achieve higher speeds, but.. i'm at the same speed now. True, it hasn't survived the 24hour prime test yet but.. i'm confused as hell by this.

P.S. btw, i don't even know if i'm going ot keep it running at that speed anyway, is it really worth upping my voltage 0.125 to get an extra 200mhz?


----------



## billy66bare

If you're gaming on it, games prefer higher clocks as oppose to more cores. Very few use more than 2 cores. If you are multitasking, video editing, etc. then the more cores would probably be more helpful to you.
I doubt you will notice any difference with 200 extra Mhz. And .125 is a hellufa lot of voltage to get said Mhz. AMD says the make recommended temp is 55C for a Ph II. So that's up to you.


----------



## hesho

i just don't get how i'm able to match the same speed with the core unlocked... although i did fail my stability for it (3.57, 4 cores, 1.525v).

I lowered to 3.48ghz (211x16.5, 4 cores, 1.45v) and it's testing on stability right now.

Thing is, again, is it worth it again? I'm stable at 210x16 with 1.4v (3.36) so i'm not sure 0.05 voltages increase is worth it for 100mhz...


----------



## billy66bare

It just means you got a decent chip. Stability is relative. If you test something hard enough, long enough, you are bound to find a flaw. Some people run their chips for 24 hours to check stability, and still eventually have crashes. I've run them for 8 hours of Prime blend and had crashes. If you are stable at 3.48 with 1.45v and you're under 50 full load, I'd stick with it. It's not so much the voltage that kills a chip, as it is the heat said voltage produces. But you still want to keep it under AMD's recommended 1.55, unless you have fantastic cooling.
I personally use OCCT 3.1 on Large Data sets for 1 hour, then run Intel's Burn-in test on standard. I've never had a problem with using those, and it's a lot easier on your hardware.


----------



## hesho

hmm, well, i passed the 3.48 test (11 hours of prime and 1 hour OCCT) so... upped my FSB to 213 to get 3.5ghz (i want 3.5 dammit!!) It's running at 1.5v right now... but... i think i see where the limit of my cooler is now.

It's currently at 50c but the min/max on HWmonitor is showing a max of 54. Not sure if i really want that or not. I just find it odd though, everytime i look at HWmonitor, i always see it at 50 or 51, yet it shows a max of 54 so i wonder when it did it. Prime has been running for 7 hours at this speed so far now.

Also, i find it weird though, 3.57 (210x17, 1.525v) failed almost immediately in prime, but 3.514 (213x16.5, 1.5v) has not and it's been going for 8 hours...

edit: kinda curious, for my HTLink speed, should i keep it at 2130 or down clock it to 1917? Would it even make a difference for anything?


----------



## billy66bare

Your HT link should be around 2200-2400 for that speed. It can actually cause instability if it is too slow.
Also remember, if you aren't doing video/audio work on your computer that will constantly max your processor, your mainly testing for stability. Even the most demanding games won't use all 3 cores at full blast. So as long as it isn't cooking during the test, you should be alright temperature wise.


----------



## hesho

^^

HT link or NB? My NB is running at 2343.


----------



## billy66bare

You should be able to hit 2600 on your NB easy, but that should cause stability issues. I was referring to you HT above. Here is a great guide about HT speeds while overclocking.


----------



## hesho

i read that when i first started OC'ing. It doesn't mention upping the HT speed that much (he calls it HTT in the article). He does say the HT should be between 1200 > 2200 but alot of ppl say to keep it at around 2000..

as for going for a higher NB, i'm not sure if i really want to. I don't really want to make more heat in my system from the NB.

edit: i mean this in no disrepect if it sounds rude or anything.


----------



## billy66bare

It's not rude at all.








It's your system, I'm just here to try and help you get it where you want it, and NB's can get hot _quick_ once you start overclocking them. My M4N's NB would hover around 60 while gaming at 2600Mhz. The board I have now is at 60 idle, and that's with a little 40mm fan blowing on it. :0 So I can't say I blame ya.
What did you end up at on your processor?


----------



## hesho

3514 @ 1.475 volts (213x16.5). The NB is at 2343. It did 18 hours prime and 3 hours of OCCT. I think that qualifies as stable. I wanted to use it today so i didn't bother with a full 24 hour test (whistles). Max temp last night (till 1pm today) after prime/occt was 50-52c. I'm actually a bit surprised i was able to get that high even the 4th core unlocked to be honest.

Also, what i find so... funny, if i do 210x17 (3.57) it will fail almost instantly at 1.47 and 1.5. 1.525v (after 2 hours if i remember) failed as well at that setting. I find that... funny and odd at the same time lol. There's only a 56mhz difference... so i'm thinking my wall is around the 3550 or so mark and that's when i'll need even more voltage for any extra speed.

I shouldn't really complain though, not bad for 112 cpu with tax and shipping in.


----------



## billy66bare

If you're stable at that speed with 4 cores, you're extremely lucky. lol You have probably found a FSB "hole" or your wall.
That's still a fantastic overclock for an unlocked chip.
I just noticed you have 8 Gigs of RAM. lol That's why you can't get higher, your killing your memory controller. If you're just gaming 8 Gigs is an insane amount of memory.


----------



## hesho

i got the ram because it was cheap for some reason. I was planning on buying 4gb of g.skill eco ram for 130, but for fun, i checked the 8gb section first, and my corsair ram was for sale for 187 bucks. I'm like.... uh.. what? So i bought it on a wim instead. Do i use 8gb, not bloody likely.

When i got it, i admit, i kinda regretted it because i figure i wouldn't get as good of an OC but it wasn't worth the hassle of returning. Also i was worried because the ram is rated at 1333 (nice timings though 7-7-7-20) @ 1.6v and not 1600 ram. It's running at 1419 instead at 7-7-7-20 @ 1.57v so i have no regrets now. I did have to get a new HSF because the ramsinks are huge ><

All in all.. i'm very happy with my speed CPU clock and memory. One thing that i find odd though, there is not a single review of my ram anywhere.

P.S. considering this system is a replacement for my old system... athlon xp 2100+ oc'd to 2ghz, 1gig ddr1 ram, x800 vid card, this thing is CRAZY FAST!! but god damn, the vid card makes a crazy amount of heat!!


----------



## billy66bare

Perspective is everything. lol (about your P.S.)


----------



## XxshadowxX

Format:

- Clock Speed - 3.6
- Bus xMulti - 242 x 15
- RAM Speed - 800mhz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 2100
- Motherboard - 790fx-gd70
- Chipset - 790fx
- CPU Cooling - stock cooler

- CPU-Z Validation...http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411586


----------



## hesho

^^

couldn't unlock?

also, i don't think the thread is being updated anymore.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
^^

couldn't unlock?

also, i don't think the thread is being updated anymore.

it unlocked it but it wasnt stable since the windows7 logo would come out then it would just give me a blank black screen so im guessing it was unstable.....and o didnt know that but still put that info out might help anyone


----------



## hesho

it's always good for this thread to keep going IMHO.

did u try upping the voltage when unlocked? Alot of the unlocked cpus requires a bit more voltage when unlocked (try 1.35 with no oc). a black screen is one of the signs not enough voltage although, you r also on a stock cooler so i have no idea how that thing works. Just keep that mind too.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
it's always good for this thread to keep going IMHO.

did u try upping the voltage when unlocked? Alot of the unlocked cpus requires a bit more voltage when unlocked (try 1.35 with no oc). a black screen is one of the signs not enough voltage although, you r also on a stock cooler so i have no idea how that thing works. Just keep that mind too.

interesting..i didnt try that way....ima try it right..try putting it to the stock then unlocking the core wit no oc...thanks for the advice


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
it's always good for this thread to keep going IMHO.

did u try upping the voltage when unlocked? Alot of the unlocked cpus requires a bit more voltage when unlocked (try 1.35 with no oc). a black screen is one of the signs not enough voltage although, you r also on a stock cooler so i have no idea how that thing works. Just keep that mind too.

just tested it and windows logo comes up den bam blue screen but thanks for the help really appreciate it


----------



## hesho

well, it's up to u high of volts u want to try. Personally, the highest i would go for cpu voltage is 1.525.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


well, it's up to u high of volts u want to try. Personally, the highest i would go for cpu voltage is 1.525.


i went all the way up to 1.5v n no luck guessing its unstable but ill do my research on it


----------



## billy66bare

1.5v is a lot of juice to try and get a stable quad at 2.8Ghz. lol You could easily oc your remaining cores to outperform that.


----------



## hesho

^^

actually, that's true, if u need that much voltage, don't bother unlocking.

on a different note, i think i did find a "hole" in my OC. 213x16.5 is stable, but 206x17 is NOT.. how the hell does that make sense?


----------



## billy66bare

Your multiplier doesn't like to run that high. Raise the CPU-VDDA or VDD voltage. That will help stabilize multiplier overclocks.
That's kinda what overclocking is. Finding the max everything can run at, then balancing it all out.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
Your multiplier doesn't like to run that high. Raise the CPU-VDDA or VDD voltage. That will help stabilize multiplier overclocks.
That's kinda what overclocking is. Finding the max everything can run at, then balancing it all out.

im currently running at 3.6GHz and i bought the hyper n 520 cooler since before i had a stock cooler but what setting would you recommend to reach at least 3.8ghz?


----------



## hesho

i thought 3.8 on this cpu is really rare, it will be tough getting one that high.

meh, i think i'll just run it at a higher fsb to get my 3.5ghz. Been stress testing for 2 days, i want to use my comp now


----------



## billy66bare

None. Overclocking isn't plug and play. It takes time and patience. You can try just plugging someone eles's numbers into your machine, and if you're lucky, you may get somewhat stable. More than likely, though, you'll just damage your hardware.
Here is a great guide you should read to get you started.
I will tell you if you want to get 3.8, you'll probably need a better cooler unless your room stays pretty cold, and you'll have to get a lucky chip. NO overclock is ever guaranteed.

@hesho: An FSB overclock does have it's advantages. I've been debating dropping my multi and raising mine, but keeping the memory stable can be a PITA. lol


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
None. Overclocking isn't plug and play. It takes time and patience. You can try just plugging someone eles's numbers into your machine, and if you're lucky, you may get somewhat stable. More than likely, though, you'll just damage your hardware.
Here is a great guide you should read to get you started.
I will tell you if you want to get 3.8, you'll probably need a better cooler unless your room stays pretty cold, and you'll have to get a lucky chip. NO overclock is ever guaranteed.

@hesho: An FSB overclock does have it's advantages. I've been debating dropping my multi and raising mine, but keeping the memory stable can be a PITA. lol

thats what i have been doing try different setting and testing it out with prime95 to see weather it is stable


----------



## billy66bare

That's about what it calls for. If you are "stuck" on a setting, or want to know what a setting in your BIOS does, I'd be glad to help. (at least while AOTS is on. lol)


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
That's about what it calls for. If you are "stuck" on a setting, or want to know what a setting in your BIOS does, I'd be glad to help. (at least while AOTS is on. lol)

o alrigh lol btw thanks for the help rep+1 for that......the link you gave me is really helpful


----------



## billy66bare

The temperature info is _spot on_ in his guide. And the HT and NB info seems to be fairly accurate from what I hear.
Keeping it under 45c will allow you to push it pretty hard. But it's very difficult to keep these chips under 45.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
The temperature info is _spot on_ in his guide. And the HT and NB info seems to be fairly accurate from what I hear.
Keeping it under 45c will allow you to push it pretty hard. But it's very difficult to keep these chips under 45.

as is running prime on 3.6GHz my temp stay at exactly 40 degrees


----------



## LethalRise750

Try LinX, Prime95 has nothing on it.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670


----------



## billy66bare

Yep, or OCCT 3.1 on large data sets. Forgot about that. OCCT will also try to tell you were the error occurred.


----------



## billy66bare

So if you can pass some Prime ( a good starting point, since you're still working on it) what happens when you raise you multi again? Are you crashing in Prime, getting errors, or what?


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
So if you can pass some Prime ( a good starting point, since you're still working on it) what happens when you raise you multi again? Are you crashing in Prime, getting errors, or what?

i raise it to 3.7ghz and it started windows no problems but when on load crash not sure if it was due to the temp since before i had stock but i will be trying it again now...ill post up the settings


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Try LinX, Prime95 has nothing on it.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670

ill try that program out


----------



## billy66bare

Make sure you leave your CPU fan set to max, or performance, if you have PWM. It takes time for the PWM to raise the fan, and the chip can get too hot in that time.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
Make sure you leave your CPU fan set to max, or performance, if you have PWM. It takes time for the PWM to raise the fan, and the chip can get too hot in that time.

im currently running 3.7GHz with no problem idle temp is 30 degrees and under load 42degress......the setting specs is 243 x 15.5 & ht link is x9 and the volts are the same 1.505v


----------



## billy66bare

What are you using to find your load temperatures? That's pretty low for air at 1.5v


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
What are you using to find your load temperatures? That's pretty low for air at 1.5v

im using the 790fx-gd70 mobo temp reading and coretemp32


----------



## billy66bare

I meant what program are you using to load your chip? OCCT? Prime?


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
I meant what program are you using to load your chip? OCCT? Prime?

first used prime then OCCT and put large files


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
I meant what program are you using to load your chip? OCCT? Prime?

im going to leave occt running for a few hours to decide weather its 100% stable


----------



## billy66bare

You can just run OCCT for 1 hour with large data sets. There's no real need to wear out your hardware. lol You may also want to run a "normal" run of Intel's burn test. It takes about 5 minutes, and is great for finding instabilities.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
You can just run OCCT for 1 hour with large data sets. There's no real need to wear out your hardware. lol You may also want to run a "normal" run of Intel's burn test. It takes about 5 minutes, and is great for finding instabilities.

o alrigh ima check that out


----------



## XxshadowxX

3.7 is perfectly stable no errors occurred max temp 44 on load with occt and intelburn and idle 23-25


----------



## billy66bare

Your room must be freezing cold. lol Those are outstanding temperatures. If you're chip will do it, you should hit 3.8.


----------



## LethalRise750

Go for 4! lol


----------



## XxshadowxX

I will try to hit 4ghz ill try 2 make it my goal if unstable ill aim lower


----------



## billy66bare

Good Luck!


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
Your room must be freezing cold. lol Those are outstanding temperatures. If you're chip will do it, you should hit 3.8.

it sure is lol


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
Good Luck!

thanks ill report back to inform you guys bout hitting 4ghz


----------



## XxshadowxX

i jumped to 3.8GHz started windows no problem but as soon as i started prime or intelburn it just restarted or got blue screen...ima take baby steps currently running 3.75 stable


----------



## hesho

that's still a crazy OC


----------



## billy66bare

That's definitely a good OC on air.


----------



## VigorStrive

hello all, anyone have any suggestions as to why I can't get past 3.2 Ghz stable on my 720? I realize all CPUs / mobos are different but I have tried as many possible configurations/settings as I can think of and after doing so much reading about many people reaching a higher overclock than myself without even increasing the stock voltage, I'm getting a little upset...not that Im unhappy with 3.2, but at 1.3875 volts I was hoping for at least 3.3-3.4. anyone with same mobo as me that has any suggestions on BIOS settings?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VigorStrive* 
hello all, anyone have any suggestions as to why I can't get past 3.2 Ghz stable on my 720? I realize all CPUs / mobos are different but I have tried as many possible configurations/settings as I can think of and after doing so much reading about many people reaching a higher overclock than myself without even increasing the stock voltage, I'm getting a little upset...not that Im unhappy with 3.2, but at 1.3875 volts I was hoping for at least 3.3-3.4. anyone with same mobo as me that has any suggestions on BIOS settings?

Hmm.. That is quite a low clock for that voltage. Mine got 3.5 on stock volts heh.

What happens when you try 3.4 at 1.35v? Does it BSOD or just produce an error in Prime95/LinX/IBT?


----------



## hesho

^^

geez 3.5 at stock?? did your unlock too?? that's crazy lol

@ vigorstrive

how r u OC'ing as well? r u just upping your multi? also, is your cpu unlocked?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
^^

geez 3.5 at stock?? did your unlock too?? that's crazy lol


Yeah it unlocked heh, did 3.85 with all 4 cores and 3.9 with 3 cores.


----------



## hesho

^^

i suddenly hate u......... j/k

can i have your chip? *whistles

more then likely, i'm guessing my ram is holding my OC back but i'm still happy with 3.5.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
^^

i suddenly hate u......... j/k

can i have your chip? *whistles

more then likely, i'm guessing my ram is holding my OC back but i'm still happy with 3.5.

lol I'm actually debating selling my chip... It's just sitting here on my desk useless.


----------



## VigorStrive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Hmm.. That is quite a low clock for that voltage. Mine got 3.5 on stock volts heh.

What happens when you try 3.4 at 1.35v? Does it BSOD or just produce an error in Prime95/LinX/IBT?


I cant even get past the load screen for Win7 it just restarts, Ive logged into windows and started Prime @ 3.2Ghz with 1.35v but it immediately restarted


----------



## VigorStrive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
^^

geez 3.5 at stock?? did your unlock too?? that's crazy lol

@ vigorstrive

how r u OC'ing as well? r u just upping your multi? also, is your cpu unlocked?

CPU cannot unlock, Ive tried to no avail. Currently I only have the multiplier increased. As I said before I have tried many different combinations of settings including ram timings and speeds, FSB increases as well as NB frequencies and voltages and nothing seems to have much effect. Currently my RAM is at 1333Mhz with 6-6-6-16 1T timings @1.8 volts ( seems high for DDR3 but any lower and system is unstable )


----------



## VigorStrive

just thought of something and wondering if anyone can confirm. Im not sure if this is specific to my motherboard but I remember reading that for the best overclock on a CPU its best to seat the RAM in the DIMMs furthest from the CPU despite what ASUS recommends which is to seat the RAM in the slots closest to the CPU (which is my current set up, only reason i havent switched slots is because my CPU heatsink overhangs the ram making the sticks a pain to get out ) Anyone have any thoughts on what kind of an effect this would have on an overclock?


----------



## billy66bare

I've heard that, too. I've never tried it though. lol
If you are overclocking with a multiplier, then your RAM is out of the equation assuming it is stable. You should set your RAM exact stock settings. Set your HT to 2200, this will also raise your NB speed, so you may need to raise your voltage a little on both. Neither should take more than .1 voltage increase to get stable at that speed.
Here's a great guide to help you out.
Good Luck!


----------



## hesho

uh, my suggestion is to lower your timmings. Those timmings. U can keep it at 1333 but put it at 7-7-7-20-1t to see if that helps first. Also, u may have to up the CPU-NB voltage as well.

Things is, u may want to run your ram at stock settings first just too see the max OC of your cpu. Generally, i OC the CPU first, then GPU, then i mess with ram timmings/NB.


----------



## XxshadowxX

hey guys im back after from testing and messing about with oc the cpu to reach at least 3.8 or 4.0 which i think might be impossible...but im having little but of confusion with oc the mem

but check this out http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416993
this might help you on giving me advice...my timing are horrible i dont if its suppose to be like that or not
thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## XxshadowxX

btw im currently running 3.75Ghz any higher will either crash or as soon as i run intelbirn or ccct or prime it will crash after 1 or 2 seconds


----------



## hesho

y not try upping your multi and lowering your bus speed. That should help u get some better timings.


----------



## billy66bare

what RAM do you have, Shadow?


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
what RAM do you have, Shadow?

g skill 1333 2x1


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
y not try upping your multi and lowering your bus speed. That should help u get some better timings.

ima try that out


----------



## billy66bare

You'll want to use memtest86+ to test your memory stability. You can use test 5 for quick testing, and when you get where you want to be, run the whole test. It shouldn't take more than 45 minutes, probably less since you only have 2gigs. Which may be why you get higher clocks with lower temps.


----------



## XxshadowxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
You'll want to use memtest86+ to test your memory stability. You can use test 5 for quick testing, and when you get where you want to be, run the whole test. It shouldn't take more than 45 minutes, probably less since you only have 2gigs. Which may be why you get higher clocks with lower temps.

alrigh ill be trying that out and ill let you know what are the results


----------



## RonB94GT

I'm maxed out right now at 3.5 with unlocked core and volts at about max. Anything above with 3 or 4 cores gets BSOD about 1 min into prime. I'm trying to raise FSB, I realize in need to adjust the HT and ram when I do this. I get a note in bios volts are not optimized. What volts do I need to adjust?


----------



## billy66bare

You should set everything to stock settings, RAM, HT, NB. Start raising your FSB, and when you get an instability, raise each voltage one at a time. Say if you raise the HT voltage, and it's still unstable, set the HT voltage back to stock, then raise the NB voltage.


----------



## VigorStrive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare* 
I've heard that, too. I've never tried it though. lol
If you are overclocking with a multiplier, then your RAM is out of the equation assuming it is stable. You should set your RAM exact stock settings. Set your HT to 2200, this will also raise your NB speed, so you may need to raise your voltage a little on both. Neither should take more than .1 voltage increase to get stable at that speed.
Here's a great guide to help you out.
Good Luck!

have any suggestions on an accurate way to find out what HT and NB voltages are when stock? Stock settings on my mobo are on "Auto" and when I increase it starts from 0.0v


----------



## billy66bare

Your best bet would be ASUS Turbo V. It's a Windows Overclocking tool, but it will show you were the BIOS have your settings at currently. That's how I found out mine on the M4N.
If that won't work (it should) then try Everest Ultimate, though I don't think it's ever shown me HT or NB voltages.

Here's a link to Turbo V: http://support.asus.com/download/dow...&model=M4N72-E
look under utilities.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
I'm maxed out right now at 3.5 with unlocked core and volts at about max. Anything above with 3 or 4 cores gets BSOD about 1 min into prime. I'm trying to raise FSB, I realize in need to adjust the HT and ram when I do this. I get a note in bios volts are not optimized. What volts do I need to adjust?

that's a gigabyte thing. As soon as u set it to manual and u change something, u will get that message saying its' not optimized.

Now, when u say u have your volts maxed u aren't running anything at some insane voltage r u?

My personal limits are 1.5v on cpu and 1.35v on cpu/nb. I set that as my hard limit because my system is on 24/7 so i didn't want to totally stress my hardware.

Now as for getting above 3.5.. for me, 3.5 is stable at 1.475v but 3.6 was NOT stable even at 1.525 (i did it just to test). All cpus are different but your wall may be close.

Personally, ignore the ram for speed unless u are making your ram timings tighter. Increasing the northbridge speed has way more advantages then increasing the ram speed. Also, for your HT Link, keep it between 1800-2200. It's pointless getting anything beyond that and also, make sure your NB is always at least as fast as your HT Link (really, NB should be faster for better performance)


----------



## billy66bare

The NB always runs as fast or faster than the HT. It's a hardware limitation.
That's weird that Gigabyte would tell you your voltage was unoptimized. Don't they usually set OC records on their boards? lol


----------



## hesho

i think it just says that because it's letting u know it's not on auto settings. I actually totally ignore it lol since when i OC'd this comp, i did a tonne of reading before hand.


----------



## RonB94GT

Whats is it's not on auto and voltages are changed. I just don't get the warning until I take FSB of of auto.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
that's a gigabyte thing. As soon as u set it to manual and u change something, u will get that message saying its' not optimized.

Now, when u say u have your volts maxed u aren't running anything at some insane voltage r u?

My personal limits are 1.5v on cpu and 1.35v on cpu/nb. I set that as my hard limit because my system is on 24/7 so i didn't want to totally stress my hardware.

Now as for getting above 3.5.. for me, 3.5 is stable at 1.475v but 3.6 was NOT stable even at 1.525 (i did it just to test). All cpus are different but your wall may be close.

Personally, ignore the ram for speed unless u are making your ram timings tighter. Increasing the northbridge speed has way more advantages then increasing the ram speed. Also, for your HT Link, keep it between 1800-2200. It's pointless getting anything beyond that and also, make sure your NB is always at least as fast as your HT Link (really, NB should be faster for better performance)

No nothing insane Vcore 1.475, Memory 1.6 and CPU/NB Vid 1.35. Actually I did the same 1.525 just to see if I could get 3.6. I kind of feel it's maxed out, or at least I'm not going to put tuns of time into it just to squeeze out a little more. Going to get a t1090 before the year is over. Kind of happy that it's stable and unlocked at 3.5.


----------



## hesho

ya, i personally don't see anything wrong with 3.5 unlocked at all. Heck that's what i have and i have the same cpu voltage as you.

What DOES annoy me to no end is that 3514 is stable at 1.475v, but 3528 is NOT, as i get random reboots. Drives me NUTS that if i want that 1 extra FSB, i gotta up the cpu voltage (which i refuse to do).

Btw, what's your NB running at then?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
ya, i personally don't see anything wrong with 3.5 unlocked at all. Heck that's what i have and i have the same cpu voltage as you.

What DOES annoy me to no end is that 3514 is stable at 1.475v, but 3528 is NOT, as i get random reboots. Drives me NUTS that if i want that 1 extra FSB, i gotta up the cpu voltage (which i refuse to do).

Btw, what's your NB running at then?

It's on auto it never helped to raise it. I know my board is rev.1 and they sure mad a new revision very quickly. A lot of people said the rev 2 board is way better. Also have the F7c bios thats a beta as a lot of people said the beta was better than final version.


----------



## hesho

eh??? it doesn't let u change the NB multiplier on your board?? That's.. surprising...


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
eh??? it doesn't let u change the NB multiplier on your board?? That's.. surprising...

You can change it. Just no matter what change I made from what I listed got BSOD like 30 seconds to prime.


----------



## hesho

eh? did u up your CPU/NB voltage to compensate? For that matter, how did u overclock? Did u just up the multi? By default (on my mobo anyway) the CPU/NB was at 1.2v so if u r upping your FSB (yes i know, it's not fsb but i like calling it fsb), it will also increase your NB speed (and ram too).

edit: omg, i can't figure out a way to get that extra 14mhz >< Currently running at 251x14 but i want to run at 252x14 on the same cpu voltage but it's just not stable. It's driving me up the wall!! IT'S 14MHZ!! @#)($&$


----------



## Shono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VigorStrive*


just thought of something and wondering if anyone can confirm. Im not sure if this is specific to my motherboard but I remember reading that for the best overclock on a CPU its best to seat the RAM in the DIMMs furthest from the CPU despite what ASUS recommends which is to seat the RAM in the slots closest to the CPU (which is my current set up, only reason i havent switched slots is because my CPU heatsink overhangs the ram making the sticks a pain to get out ) Anyone have any thoughts on what kind of an effect this would have on an overclock?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *VigorStrive*


hello all, anyone have any suggestions as to why I can't get past 3.2 Ghz stable on my 720? I realize all CPUs / mobos are different but I have tried as many possible configurations/settings as I can think of and after doing so much reading about many people reaching a higher overclock than myself without even increasing the stock voltage, I'm getting a little upset...not that Im unhappy with 3.2, but at 1.3875 volts I was hoping for at least 3.3-3.4. anyone with same mobo as me that has any suggestions on BIOS settings?


VigorStrive, we have the same motherboard. What are your temps? These are the settings that work for me, maybe it will help:

CPU 3.6GHz, 200x18 multi @ 1.4875V (27-30C idle, load hasn't exceeded 42C)
CPU-NB: 1.325V
NB Clock: 2600 MHz
HT Link: Auto @ 2000 MHz
Mushkin Blackline 996744 DDR3-1600, 8-8-8-24 1T @1.66V (orange slots)
NB: 1.24V
HT: 1.24V
SB: 1.35V

My computer is on almost 24/7 and I've ran these settings for almost two years with the exception of the CPU Vcore and CPU-NB. I was running 3.6GHz @ 1.5250 with my old Zalman 9700 cooler, now 3.6GHz @ 1.4875 with my Prolimatech Megahalems.

Might be overkill but I've stress tested my system and memory for 24+hrs using OCCT, Prime95 and Memtest86+. The tests include:
OCCT small and medium data sets, Prime95 small and large FFTs, and Prime95 Blend.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
eh? did u up your CPU/NB voltage to compensate? For that matter, how did u overclock? Did u just up the multi? By default (on my mobo anyway) the CPU/NB was at 1.2v so if u r upping your FSB (yes i know, it's not fsb but i like calling it fsb), it will also increase your NB speed (and ram too).

edit: omg, i can't figure out a way to get that extra 14mhz >< Currently running at 251x14 but i want to run at 252x14 on the same cpu voltage but it's just not stable. It's driving me up the wall!! IT'S 14MHZ!! @#)($&$

Lower you HT frequency 1x and test it, then lower your NB 1x and put your HT back to where it was, and test it. If all that goes well, lower your FSB:RAM ratio. You have a weak link, so you gotta dig it up. Once you find the weak link you can start raising the voltage on it, if it's not your CPU.


----------



## hesho

oh i'm aware y i need more cpu voltage. my cpu requires more voltage at about 3520 if i was guessing. I discovered that when i was first OC'ing. It's just driving me bananas because it's only 14mhz!! i just sucked it up and not bothered now lol.


----------



## Jeff2090

Hey there, new around









Posting mines:
P 720 x3
Overclocked: 3516 (200.9 x 17.5)
Core voltage: 1.440v
NB/HT : 2000mhz stock
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT UD4P

Absolutely no luck unlocking the 4th core trying every possible guide, Bios combination. It would give me BSOD just as windows start to load. I am still happy with this little chip, it runs 28C iddle, 39c at 100% stress using a zalman 9900. Perfectly stable through the 2 hours stability test of amd, 2 hours+ of prime 95, vantage and gaming. I know i can go higher comfortably, but at 3.6 prime 95 gives errors 5 minutes into it and haven't bothered to tweak. At the moment 3.5 which gives a nice boost in all my apps from stock speeds.


----------



## hesho

welcome to the club ^^ (too bad the first post isn't updated anymore)

anyway, don't forget to OC your NB. There is noticeable improvement from it. Also, y does your profile say u have 1gig of ram lol. edit boo, i admit, i thought it was kinda funny u had a x3 cpu with 1 gig of ram ah well, ^^

anyway, would u consider this NB/Memory stable if... i passed 3 hours of OCCT and then immediatly doing 24 hours of prime.. but.. prime errored 21 hours and 34 minutes in..................

would u consider that stable or not stable? :/


----------



## Jeff2090

^ Thanks
I wouldn't be to worried with an error on prime 95 after 21 hours. If it wasn't A BSOD or some kind of hard crash, you should be really comfortable 24/7. All other apps, games, benches, process, conversions do not reach the stress levels of prime, they wont crash at all. 2-3 Hours on a stress test with green light is enough for me.

I did a vantage run with the setting above and got 15200cpu / 7800 cpu which was low when the chip scores 7200 on stock. I increased my NB to 2200, its voltage by 0.025v Also increased my multiplier to 18.5 and cpu vcore to 1.472v. Ran prime for 1 hour no errors, also ran multiple 3dmark runs, some games, and everything looked pretty flawless with the temps never going past 40-41C

I ran 3dmark vantage at stock, then at my latest 3.7 settings. This are the results

Cpu @ Stock


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cpu @ 3.71ghz 1.472v 2.20 NB Ghz


Im happy with my overclocks and the performance boosts i get around. I could go higher maybe but im afraid my Power supply might start to fall short.


----------



## amstech

I have never tried unlocking it and have always put it off, so I decided to give it a shot.










1.42V @ 3.5Ghz stable.... I am pretty darn happy with that.

I might try and make a push for 3.7Ghz but I am having trouble getting temp readings off it with some programs. BIOS has it at 25C idle which is exactly its temps with X3 @ 3.6Ghz and that was an incredibly stable overclock.

I might put on GTAV again and see if I notice a difference!

This is SICK!


----------



## hesho

^^

grats and welcome to the club.

Consider yourself lucky, i had up my voltage 2 notches to get stable to 3.5 (1.475). It would always randomly reboot after about 6 hours when i was stress testing.

Just a heads up, when u unlock cores, it generally breaks core temp readings so u gotta use the socket them instead.


----------



## strezz

Hi guys, i seem to be having problems OCing my 720be ACC disabled. I can get it stable at [email protected] but no matter what i do i cant get it to stabilize at 3.5Ghz even if i set the vcore to 1.5v . have i hit the wall of my chip?

Here are the setting i currently have:

[email protected]
HT - 2000
CPU/NB - [email protected] 1.28v
RAM - 1333 9-9-9-24-33-1T

Everything else is on auto. im on water so is it safe to bump up the vcore to 1.55? or is this not advisable for regular usage?

hope someone can help me out on this. TIA


----------



## hesho

what's your temp like? You could try 1.55v if u want as long as temps are still good.

Just a heads up though, my chip's wall is the 3.55 range. i run 3.5 at 1.475v but 3.6 failed stability testing even at 1.525.

also, u should try tightening your timings a bit if u can.


----------



## strezz

my temps are 24c idle and 31c on load. the temps im getting are pretty good.

I read somewhere that by underclocking your HT and RAM would work better when trying to get the max OC for the cpu, is this true?

as for the ram i will be tightening the timings once i get my OC stabilized. What timings could you guys suggest? my RAM is originally 1600 and from my research its better to run it at 1333 with tight timings.

Also i forgot to ask, whats a safe voltage for my cpu-nb?


----------



## RonB94GT

streez, To get mine to 3.6 stable and unlocked I had to go 1.35 on CPU/NB and had to put my Gskills to 1.65. To get the above stanle with 2400 NB had to raise CPU/NB to 1.45. I can't get anything above that stable lock or unlocked core.


----------



## billy66bare

You can lower your memory's timings and frequency, but you need to run memtest to make sure your RAM is stable at those settings first. The problem is not all RAM can run at just any setting, even if they are lower than stock. And if your RAM is unstable, and you don't know it, you'll think you maxed out your chip, when you just need to tweak your RAM timings.
@Strezz: Try raising your HT to 2200 and disable ACC. ACC isn't always helpful, and the HT can cause instability if it can't push enough data through.


----------



## strezz

thanks for the help guys.

just a quick update, i gave on pushing it to much since i was [email protected] its just not worth it.

I did however successfully unlocked my 4th core and im currently running it at [email protected] My temps look pretty good so far [email protected] [email protected]

I got my [email protected] 1.3v i just need to fix my RAM timings which is currently @ 1333 9-9-9-24









any other suggestions you guys can give me?


----------



## hesho

i'm going to assume the ram you have are ripsaws 1600 CAS9 ram from your sig.

I'd just slowly work your way down.. or up... uh.. tighten your timings lol. Those things should be able to get to cas 8 for sure (8-8-8-24). Personally, i'd imagine it should be able to do 7-8-7-20 with no issue.

Just remember this though, when you r lowering the cas, u may have to change the memory divider to get it to run. I know i had to do that to get my ram to boot up at cas 6.


----------



## strezz

gotcha, i might need to read up on memory dividers though. Im not well versed when it comes to RAM stuff







thanks for the advice +rep!


----------



## billy66bare

Running Memtest86+ 's test #5 is a great quick stability test, too.


----------



## elito

yarly. this thread cannot die!


----------



## hesho

it's dieing because the OP doesn't update anymore.


----------



## elito

no..its dying because, x3's arent as heat now..its was 2009 thing for the unlocking etc. lol. and we can update it ourselves if you need. =)


----------



## billy66bare

I still try to push mine a little harder now and again.







Got it to 3.6 stable with the new board. This thread is dieing off, kinda sad to see.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
it's dieing because the OP doesn't update anymore.

1. I dont have to do anything for you, I dont get anything out of updates. I've posted 558 times, not including this one, more than anyone else in this thread. Here's proof: Whos posted?

2. Not many people are buying 700 series chips anymore, most places stopped selling them months ago.

3. I dont even have a 700 series chip anymore.

4. I've stated multiply times the spreadsheet is open to be edited by anyone, if you have an issue editing it, let me know.

5. I literally dont have anywhere near as much spare time as I used too.

Finally, I'd like to see you build a thread that gets over 5900 posts and 416,469 total views. I've put plenty of work in to make it go this far.


----------



## hesho

oh, what do u know, u r still around lol.

It was mentioned awhile ago that the u were no longer was interested in this thread that's y i mentioned it. I had no idea that the google documents was available to everyone. Kinda curious, i guess u wouldn't know what happened to all the unlocked cores OC listing then huh?

Oh and I do understand your point of no alot of ppl buying it though. Heck, i only got mine because it was cheap. Newegg.com still has some 740 BE's though at least so it will still grow, very slowly.

What does bug me though a bit is that i see threads about 7xx series outside of this thread and it makes me sad.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


oh, what do u know, u r still around lol.

It was mentioned awhile ago that the u were no longer was interested in this thread that's y i mentioned it. I had no idea that the google documents was available to everyone. Kinda curious, i guess u wouldn't know what happened to all the unlocked cores OC listing then huh?

Oh and I do understand your point of no alot of ppl buying it though. Heck, i only got mine because it was cheap. Newegg.com still has some 740 BE's though at least so it will still grow, very slowly.

What does bug me though a bit is that i see threads about 7xx series outside of this thread and it makes me sad.


Someone deleted all the unlock results, helpfully. Luckily being the owner of the spreadsheet I have just reverted to a older copy. So anyone whos added to the list since the 23rd of September will have to re-add there specs.


----------



## Kryton

I'm getting ready to see how much is left in this chip. With cooler weather here, I think 4400MHz may be possible since I think the MB is the limiting factor here. I mean one more tick of the bus and I'm there.

Only one way to find out if I'm right or not - I'll get on this soon.


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


I'm getting ready to see how much is left in this chip. With cooler weather here, I think 4400MHz may be possible since I think the MB is the limiting factor here. I mean one more tick of the bus and I'm there.

Only one way to find out if I'm right or not - I'll get on this soon.


right on, let us know.


----------



## strezz

I've got mine unlocked at 3.4ghz but cant seem to push it any further here's a screenie of what im currently running at:








I've tried going for [email protected] even upto 1.55v but its unstable. Is there something you guys could suggest me hitting a higher clock?


----------



## billy66bare

You may just have hit your CPU's wall. You may get a higher frequency if you put it back to an x3, but that's a damn nice result for an unlocked chip. You'll probably have to dump a lot of voltage into it to get any higher if raising the HT and NB doesn't help.


----------



## strezz

thanks, so i messed around more into the bios settings and i turned of llc and cpu spread spectrum and i now im happily sitting on [email protected] temps are reasonably under 40c. im pretty happy camper now.


----------



## hesho

man, looking at your OC makes me want to get a different heatsink so i can go higher. I set a thermal limit and i refuse to go over it (53c). I do wonder if my chip can get to 3.6ghz or not though. Hmmm.

currently i'm running at 261x13.5 (3523 @ 1.475v) and NB is at 2610 at 1.4v. I generally max out at 53ish sometimes 54 (it will go to 54 but then the cpu fan will spin a bit faster and take it back to 53)


----------



## strezz

well thats were water comes in handy


----------



## Gryphyn

Alright guys, need some help. Background: I've had my X3 720 for about a year and a half now, have it running at unlocked Quad 3.5 Ghz at 1.4625 vcore, with multiplier at 17.5x. Temps under full Prime95 Large load are in the mid to high 40s. In the last couple of weeks I've been getting the itch to try and push for more performance wherever I could get it, including 1) pushing my overclock a bit since I have some thermal headroom, 2) upping the CPU-NB to 2600 MHZ if I could, as I haven't messed with that at all yet. I use my system for gaming mostly, so I'm not interested in going above 2600 here. I'm running my memory at 6-6-6-18 1T timings at DDR3 1333 with 1.6v, rock solid stable. (Tried in the past to go to 5-5-5 timings, but no dice.

Up till now I've just played with the CPU multiplier, and found that my wall was at 3.6 Ghz under 1.5 vcore. I had hoped to perhaps get past that by backing off the multiplier and pushing the HT bus, but various combinations haven't gained me anything, so looks like 3.6 Ghz at 1.5 vcore is where I'll stay. (Even tried boosting the CPU-NB voltage a bit, but didn't seem to help.)

The real reason for my post: The CPU-NB. At stock 2.8 Ghz (quad), and kicking my ram down to DDR3 800, I found it takes 1.35v (stock is 1.2v) on the CPU-NB for me to boot into Win7 64 with the C-NB at 2600 Mhz (multi at 13x), but Large Prime95 = BSOD. Tried 1.375v, Large Prime95 didn't BSOD me, but popped out errors immediately. Next, 1.4v, same thing. Before giving up I tried bumping the NB (not C-NB) voltage by +.1v, but still threw errors in Prime. So, I dropped down to 2400 CPU-NB, and again, all the way up to 1.4v I still threw errors in Prime.

From what I read, I should be able to get to 2600 CPU-NB without too much trouble, but I can't seem to find stability anywhere. Temps were never above 53C even during long runs of Large Prime95. The only two things I can point to is that this is just a limitation of my motherboard for some reason, or it is a result of running unlocked. I'm actually not really sure.

So what do you all think? Am I missing something here that I need to try?


----------



## strezz

you can safely have the cpu-nb volts up to 1.5v. On my mobo i have it at 2400mhz at 1.450v i dont see real reason to pump it up to 2600 at higher voltages, i just dont see any real world difference.

also some chips really limit the capability of your system or it could be the limit of your motherboard.

We probably have the same batch of chip as mine is only limited to 3.6ghz as well.

have you made sure that you have spread spectrum disabled?


----------



## Gryphyn

Good to know that I can put a few more volts in the tank and see how fast it gets me. Yeah, I may not make it up to 2600 at higher voltage, as my temps are getting near the top of where I want to go, but we'll see.

I'm pretty sure spread spectrum is disabled, but I've reset my CMOS a few times recently, so I'll verify.

Thanks for the help! I'll post the results if/when I'm done.


----------



## MisterMalv

I thought I'd add my results to the mix, this is WIP (work in progress)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511525

This is 100% stable, but I'm unsure why it reports 1.45v when I'm running at 1.41.
Anyway, as I get more confident I'm sure i can get more out of this.

(Try as I might, the 4th core won't boot, tried 2 different MB's)


----------



## hesho

@ strezz

hmm, i'm a bit surprised u couldn't do 2600 cpu nb. I'm running at 2610 right now and stable at 1.4v. Although i cannot do 3.6ghz stable









@ gryphyn

i'm jealous of your mem timings. i couldn't get my tRCD to 6 at all








now how did u stability test your ram? I'm really surprised that your cpu/nb is failing at 2400.


----------



## Gryphyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


i'm jealous of your mem timings. i couldn't get my tRCD to 6 at all








now how did u stability test your ram? I'm really surprised that your cpu/nb is failing at 2400.


Well, my memory timings probably come from the fact that I bought DDR3 1800 RAM, hoping to toy with higher clocks, but found it really unstable at even 1600. Lucky for me it seems to really like 1333 and tight timings!

I actually haven't fully tested the ram for stability at those timings yet, but I've run Prime95 blend tests for a number of hours, run AIDA64 tests overnight. I also found a great little program just called memtest (not memtest86) that runs in windows and I've found to be a great indicator. Also memtest86 for a while when I feel like it.

>>quick update, booted at 3.6 Ghz 1.5v, 6-6-6-18 Mem, 2400 C-NB 1.45v, ran some large Prime95 tests for an hour or so, seems okay. Temp are up at 52-53C though, so I don't know that I'll make 2600 C-NB at 3.6 Ghz. Think I'll kick back down to 3.5 Ghz and see if I can get 2600 C-NB stable...then I can benchmark and see which combo gets me better performance.

Love this chip.


----------



## test tube

I bought a pair of 740 BEs... gonna try em out next month when I have time.


----------



## strezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
@ strezz

hmm, i'm a bit surprised u couldn't do 2600 cpu nb. I'm running at 2610 right now and stable at 1.4v. Although i cannot do 3.6ghz stable









Could be because of the chipset. your is newer than mine. but who knows. i havent really found the time to fully weak my cpu-nb


----------



## Gryphyn

Well, one of my cores threw an error in the Prime blend test overnight, so looks like 2400 C-NB is not stable at 1.45v. Hmm...bummer. I really don't want to throw more voltage at it, as I'm already bumping up against 53C in the large Prime (heat) tests. Probably going to drop to 2200 and look to stablize that.

I may try 1.475v...just because I can.


----------



## strezz

2200 isnt bad at all. i'd look into your ram timings more and see what give you the best performance.


----------



## Willhemmens

Any idea what stepping of chips you guys have? My 720BE would do 2800 quite fine with around 1.45v. This current 810 does 2600 with 1.4v. It was normal to have a CPU-NB that does 2600.


----------



## Gryphyn

Yeah, I highly doubt I could even see a difference, it's mostly theoretical at this point I think. When I'm done though, I want to know I've done as much as I could.

I've tried loosening up the timings a bunch and dropping the memory clocks down to take it out of the equation, also boosting the memory volts, but that doesn't seem to matter. I think it is just a limitation of either my cpu, or my motherboard.

Not that I'm complaining though. 4x3.6 Ghz, 71% more than 3x2.8 Ghz, on a chip I bought for $130ish 18 months ago!

@Will: I'll look it up tonight after work and post it.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphyn* 
@Will: I'll look it up tonight after work and post it.

Thanks, that would be interesting to know.


----------



## strezz

@willhemmens

im not sure what mine is i think its c2. Once i get home from work i'll see if i can crank up my cpu/nb to 2600.


----------



## Gryphyn

Off the top of my head, I think mine is C3.


----------



## strezz

I just remembered that i have some cpu-z dumps and it does say mine is a c2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501379


----------



## elito

you actually posted a question will? ha. ain't that an irony now. =P


----------



## billy66bare

I _wish_ they would make a C3 720/740. I'm not sure _what_ they're doing with the defective C3 x4's, but it ain't tri-cores. :/


----------



## Mit Namso

I have a pII x3 740 BE, and I will have a Asus M4A87td or something similar in 3 weeks, also some gskill DDR3 1600 CL6 or 7, and a 520W +80 bronze s12II seasonic PSU, and will get a HD 6850

All this is for games...

I was going to get a corsair H50, but I'd have to cut my food budget way too much, or wait another 2 weeks til Jan.16

So I'm gonna get the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 with 120mm fan

What will the C2 stepping pII x3 740 be if it unlocks, and how well do they OC as a x3, and as average x4?


----------



## Gryphyn

Actually, I remembered wrong.

RB-C2 stepping.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mit Namso*


I have a pII x3 740 BE, and I will have a Asus M4A87td or something similar in 3 weeks, also some gskill DDR3 1600 CL6 or 7, and a 520W +80 bronze s12II seasonic PSU, and will get a HD 6850

All this is for games...

I was going to get a corsair H50, but I'd have to cut my food budget way too much, or wait another 2 weeks til Jan.16

So I'm gonna get the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 with 120mm fan

What will the C2 stepping pII x3 740 be if it unlocks, and how well do they OC as a x3, and as average x4?


A lot of your average depends on your room temp, case airflow, and mastery of TIM application. lol You can check the chart in the first post for a general idea. As for unlocking; that's a luck of the draw. Most chips won't even boot with ACC/NCC on. There are a few that do, fewer still that OC well. Then there's the very rare 3.4 to 3.6 OC unlocked. I've only heard of them, and "stable" seems to have a million different definitions when it comes to overclocking.
Your motherboard has a lot to do with it, too. Seems your best chances are with an AMD chipset. Here is a great guide for AM3 overclocking.
Good Luck! and post back your results!


----------



## Mit Namso

thanks for the link, I haven't studied the science of over OCing yet, but I will have 2 weeks between when I get MB, ram... and the GPU, so I won't get to far into the new games I've been trying to play but keep having to restart for various reasons like...

Aug. when I got this rig, Sept. when I got HD 5670, Oct. tried Win7 which was worse for games, then back to XP, this Friday or Monday I get a P4 640 3.2GHz 64-bit, so install WinXP 64...

AND THEN in 3 weeks a whole new rig, so I'm very game deprived, I've just been trying games I have to see what ones I like...

The only serious game I've played in weeks is Masters of Orion II, and battlefield 2 online, which crashes due to sound.....


----------



## hesho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


I _wish_ they would make a C3 720/740. I'm not sure _what_ they're doing with the defective C3 x4's, but it ain't tri-cores. :/


my guess would be, changing them into PHII X2's....


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


my guess would be, changing them into PHII X2's....


That would seem counterproductive to the whole "minimize waste to maximize profit" theory, but it is possible. It may be cheaper just to test them all as x2's, instead of x3's and then as x2's.


----------



## Gryphyn

Just an update: I may not actually be stable at 3.6 Ghz 1.5 vcore, as a blend test I'd decided to do just for the heck of it threw an error at me Friday night. C-NB was stock, Mem 6-6-6-18.

3.5 Ghz vcore 1.475, C-NB 2200 @ 1.3 (or 1.35v can't remember), Mem 6-6-6-18, ran Prime Blend almost 24 hrs with no problem. So rock solid there.

Something else I thought of that might be affecting my OC ability (didn't think of it until just now) is that I have the OCZ Reaper memory sticks with the heat pipe, which makes them too tall to go into the channel 0 and 1 ram slots because of my Tuniq 120 cpu cooler. I have them in slots 2 and 3 instead. Has never been much of an issue before, but then I never was pushing the memory subsystems around much until now. Perhaps that is giving me some additional instability when pushing for a higher C-NB clock.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## strezz

According to AMD, they recommend using the slot furthest from the cpu which your currently using right now, so it could be something else.


----------



## Gryphyn

Weird. I'd always heard the slot closest to the cpu was preferred, due to motherboard travel latencies. Always seemed a bit fishy to me, and I've never seen it in AMD documentation.

Ran Prime Blend all night at 3.5 Ghz 1.5vcore, 2400 C-NB 1.45v. Leaving it going all day just for kicks. Tried 2600 again at 1.45v, but prime threw errors at me. So, going to see where my voltages need to be to be stable at 3.5/2400. I'm averaging about 51C, tapdancing up to 53C every once in a while when it hits large FFTs, so although I'll push to 1.5v/1.5v just to see if I can get 3.5Ghz/2600, not sure I want to keep it at those voltages for a 24/7 overclock.


----------



## elito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphyn* 
Weird. I'd always heard the slot closest to the cpu was preferred, due to motherboard travel latencies. Always seemed a bit fishy to me, and I've never seen it in AMD documentation.

Ran Prime Blend all night at 3.5 Ghz 1.5vcore, 2400 C-NB 1.45v. Leaving it going all day just for kicks. Tried 2600 again at 1.45v, but prime threw errors at me. So, going to see where my voltages need to be to be stable at 3.5/2400. I'm averaging about 51C, tapdancing up to 53C every once in a while when it hits large FFTs, so although I'll push to 1.5v/1.5v just to see if I can get 3.5Ghz/2600, not sure I want to keep it at those voltages for a 24/7 overclock.

1.5V for cpu is fine for 24/7. but 1.4+ for nb is a lil risky. 1.4v is just about the safe max for the nb..


----------



## hesho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
1.5V for cpu is fine for 24/7. but 1.4+ for nb is a lil risky. 1.4v is just about the safe max for the nb..

i agree with this statement about max voltage. Just always remember to watch the temps.

@ gryphon

wasn't that the case with early am2 mobo's? i think they fixed that in later on. also, any update on your system? Kinda curious.


----------



## Gryphyn

Well, having the memory in the slot closest to the cpu was something I've heard ever since I started overclocking...think that was back on my old socket 939 3500+. Great that it isn't an issue anymore.

As far as my system goes, sounds like we have a bit of a disagreement on the safe voltages for C-NB, either 1.4v max or 1.5v max. I'll be heading home in a couple of hours, and will see if it made it through the day running Prime Blend at 3.5Ghz 1.5v 2400 1.45v. Pretty sure this is my limit... 3.6 Ghz seems slightly unstable, and 2600 C-NB is definitely unstable.

Update: Still running Blend test when I got home. Max temp all day was 53C. Hmm...so, you think I can keep it here for a 24/7 OC?

Update 2: I got it wrong, was actually at 2400 1.40 C-NB, not 1.45. Given the temps, and the fact that I don't want to run my fans on high all the time, I think I'm going to stick with 3.5 Ghz, 2400 C-NB, and work on dialing back my vcore a bit if possible to cool it down.


----------



## darklord27

i think this is a bit too much for CPU-NB, i got mine at 2.6GHz with only 1.325v and it seems stable (6 hours prime blend without crash/error)


----------



## Gryphyn

Strezz and I have the same stepping, and both our chips require a lot more voltage in the C-NB to find stability. I can't get mine stable at 2.6 Ghz, period. My stability requirement is pretty severe, as I can't tolerate my computer crashing ever. I won't call it stable until I can Prime for 24hrs straight.

In Prime Blend testing last night I confirmed that 3.6 Ghz Quad @ 1.5v / 2.4 Ghz C-NB @ 1.4v / DDR1333 6-6-6-18 @ 1.6v is not stable.

So, I now know my max settings are 3.5 Ghz Quad with the C-NB overclocked. Testing now to see if I can drop the vcore back to 1.475, or if it needs to remain at 1.5. Prime Blend overnight went fine, we'll see if it makes 24hrs. Temps around 50C when Priming, around 35C when gaming.


----------



## strezz

i recently changed my PSU from a thermaltake litepower 650w to xfx black edition 850w. Does the psu hold any relevance at all when overclocking your processor?


----------



## Gryphyn

If your PSU doesn't provide clean, stable power, then it is very relevant. Once you have a PSU that provides clean, stable power, I don't think switching to another PSU with similar properties would make a difference.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphyn* 
Strezz and I have the same stepping, and both our chips require a lot more voltage in the C-NB to find stability. I can't get mine stable at 2.6 Ghz, period. My stability requirement is pretty severe, as I can't tolerate my computer crashing ever. I won't call it stable until I can Prime for 24hrs straight.

In Prime Blend testing last night I confirmed that 3.6 Ghz Quad @ 1.5v / 2.4 Ghz C-NB @ 1.4v / DDR1333 6-6-6-18 @ 1.6v is not stable.

So, I now know my max settings are 3.5 Ghz Quad with the C-NB overclocked. Testing now to see if I can drop the vcore back to 1.475, or if it needs to remain at 1.5. Prime Blend overnight went fine, we'll see if it makes 24hrs. Temps around 50C when Priming, around 35C when gaming.

here here to 24hours of prime. I don't like random crashes at all. I'm really surprised your cpu/nb won't go higher though









if this helps...

3523 - 1.475v (stable, what i run at)
3570 - 1.5v (failed in 8 hours of prime)
3597 - 1.525v (failed in 11 hours of prime)

i find this extremely surprising but my cpu clearly hits the wall in the 35xx range so you may be in that range too.

@ darklord

is that with your cpu unlocked running the cpu/nb @ 1.325v? i need 1.4v to run 2600 stable on my CPU/NB. testing the cpu/nb was an awful experience for me, i got errors at the 21 hour mark a couple of times ><


----------



## Gryphyn

Yeah, I would really have liked to hit 2600 on my C-NB. I really tried...dumped processor out, memory out, bumped voltages of everything...no dice. Only thing I haven't tried is changing the Bios. Didn't feel like it. I couldn't even boot at 2600 without having the voltage cranked up pretty far, and it would error out almost immediately.

When my C-NB is stock, I can run 3.5 Ghz quad at 1.4625v (used Amd Overdrive for that). As soon as I started messing with my NB though, I was having trouble getting 2400 stable until I pushed my processor voltage to 1.5v. I skipped 1.475 though, so we'll see if I can back it of and use that for my 24/7 setup.

Just in time too...my G27 racing wheel comes today. I'm not going to have time for 24hr prime runs anymore!

Update: Called it at 22 hrs, since I wanted to play L4D2 with the wife. I'm gonna say stable.

Final max overclock: 3.5 Ghz Quad @ 1.475v / 2400 CPU-NB @ 1.4v / 1333 6-6-6-18 @ 1.6v.


----------



## darklord27

i did not have the time for a 24h prime run, because i do alot of gaming and i dont want to do this when i'm at home. also my cpu is only at 3.2GHz atm, so it may be unstable if i add more voltage/heat to the cpu, but thats something i will try in the next few days.

@Gryphyn:
maybe u should lower ur timings to 9-9-9 24 or something of what u can be sure that it is stable while overclocking ur CPU-NB.


----------



## Gryphyn

I tried lowering the timings at one point, even pulled the memory back to DDR3 800 at one point, but couldn't get 2600 cpu-nb stable. Now that I've played with it a bit more, maybe I'll try again. I don't think I loosened the timings up to 99924 though.

What do you guys think will see the biggest gain in performance, having that extra 200 mhz on cpu-nb, or having the 6-6-6-18 timings I'm at now?


----------



## hesho

NB speed makes a big difference from 6-8 but dropping to 9's seems a bit extreme. You'd have to run benchmarks to see.

curious, why not try running your NB at 2500 then?


----------



## Gryphyn

I don't have half steps on my Cpu-NB multiplier, and didn't feel like messing with the base clock. I wasn't able to gain anything when clocking the CPU up, so just decided to leave the base clock alone.

No real good reason though.







Given how hard it has been to find stability at 2400 even, I don't know what good it would do me. Maybe if I get bored over a holiday again.


----------



## darklord27

i dont say u should drop it to 9-9-9 24 forever, but just for tweaking reasons. if it does not make any difference in CPU-NB stability, just go back to ur 6-6-6 18.
i just want to say that u should only tweak one thing at a time


----------



## Gryphyn

I hear ya. It is always better to try to tweak one thing at a time.


----------



## darklord27

ok now i tried overclocking my cpu too and i had to back up my CPU-NB to 2400 and increase voltage to 1.35 but it seems like the cores are stable at 3.6GHz @1.4V. didnt do much stress testing, just half an hour of LinX and a lot of gaming, but no crash or error. longer test today


----------



## hesho

woops, been busy/sick so a bit behind.

@ gryphyn

you may want to consider messing with your FSB because it would give your ram a bit more speed and u may be able to get a higher NB then although, in reality, it's still not a bad OC.

@ darklord27

how did the tests go?


----------



## darklord27

i lowered the CPU-NB voltage to 1.325v, CPU still at 3.6GHz @ 1.4V but i cant get 3.7GHz stable with just multiplier oc. maybe one of the cores is not as good as the others or my cpu just does not like high multiplier.


----------



## Gryphyn

I've played with the FSB a little bit, but wasn't able to gain anything over my multiplier overclocks, so decided to leave it alone. Think I'm keeping it right where it is at.


----------



## strezz

Let me try playing around with my NB again and see if i can reach 2600 stable. I'll post back results when i get home from work


----------



## vartok

just upgraded from an old Athlon x2 5000 to a Phenom II 3x 740BE and what a world of difference... been fiddling with the OC for a while now and this is where im currently at...

- Clock Speed- 3870MHz
- Bus xMulti- 215x18
- RAM Speed- DDR3-1720 (860MHz)
- Vcore- 1.55v is what its set for in the BIOS... in windows, 1.61v
- HT Link-2150MHz
- NB Speed- 2365MHz
- Motherboard- ASRock 880G Extreme3
- Chipset- 880G
- CPU Cooling Scyte Mugen 2
- Number of Core's- 3
- Cpuz Validation- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550961

Ive been trying to decide if i want to try to push the CPU further... but the reference clock doesnt like to be any higher than 215 and the 1.61vcore in windows makes me a bit nervous.... what do you guys think?

longest prime run is 9 1/2 hours... didnt fail, but i needed to use the PC


----------



## Gryphyn

What are your temps? That's a pretty high voltage. 1.55 vcore is the max these chips are supposed to take, I believe, and 1.5 is generally accepted as the safe place to be.


----------



## vartok

30c idle and 52c after 9 hours of prime


----------



## billy66bare

That's a super nice OC on air. Big Props!! 52C is insanely nice on air at that VCore.


----------



## blkgti

I'm currently playing with a 740. Sorry for the noob question, what are you guys using to log temps?


----------



## billy66bare

I use Everest Ultimate. A lot of people use Speed Fan, and if you have an ASUS motherboard PC Probe is pretty nice. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## vartok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;11753906*
> I use Everest Ultimate. A lot of people use Speed Fan, and if you have an ASUS motherboard PC Probe is pretty nice. Everyone has to start somewhere.


just a FYI, Everest changed to AIDA64.... everest wouldnt recognize my mobo, did some digging and found they changed the name.


----------



## billy66bare

Yeah, they were bought by AIDA64, they keep sending emails. It's weird that it won't see your board. You could also try AMD overdrive, or if you use OCCT 3.1 (one of the best stress test out there) it will monitor and display your temps. Forgot about it.


----------



## blkgti

Thanks very much. I haven't dome much with hardware since ~05 and I appreciate the guidance.

I downloaded and installed Speedfan, CPUID, and AMD Overdrive. Here's the problem; I can't get a reading on any of the core temps. For example, CPUID reads CPUTIN just fine and shows a reasonable rise in temps under P95, but core temps never shift from 32C. Speedfan reads the CPU temp, but core temps never move from 0. What am I doing wrong?

BTW, the 740 is running rock-stable on all 4 cores (24 hours P95) at stock Vcore. CPUTIN reading shows a 18C variance from idle to full load, but I can't help thinking that it should be a lot higher. I'm using a Tuniq Tower with an upgraded fan.


----------



## billy66bare

Ahhh, that's an old school problem. A lot of those chips stopping reading the main temperature when you unlocked the 4th core. I had one that did it and had to use the "AUX" reading in Everest, or PC Probe to find my temperatures. Maybe try re-locking and unlocking the core?


----------



## Gryphyn

Yeah, I think they all do it when you unlock.


----------



## test tube

Got 2 740 BE with VIDs of 1.25v

Both unlock to quads no problem

Only overclocked the one as it is; 3.6GHz stable 12 hours prime95 with 4 cores at a vCore of 1.45v on my first try. Good stuff!


----------



## Mit Namso

Well yesterday I put my rig together, and after a few hours I unlocked the pII x3 740 to a pII x4 40 still with its 6MB L3 listed.



I haven't OCed the CPU yet, I've just gotten the RAM up to 7-8-7-20 and @ 1600MHz I think, I have alot to learn.

So is that how I join the club?


----------



## Mit Namso

I have to learn how most people post images too, because thats not the same as most.


----------



## Metalcrack

I'll need any other ideas on whatever else you guys see I may be able to tweak. Timings won't budge down any on the RAM..... won't boot.
Nothing much, but I need another ~30mV before I can hit 1 full GHz more per core vs. stock.


----------



## Metalcrack

Double post fail.


----------



## Mit Namso

This particular OC seems to jump a bit, only for a second though, it jumped to 3469



So far though, GTA IV seems worse on the few OCs I've done. BFBC2 seems better, I've only tried a couple of simple CPU benchmarks though.


----------



## billy66bare

If games are running worse, you are probably unstable. Run OCCT 3.1 on Large data set for an hour, and Intel Burn test on normal for a while. You may also want to check out memtest86+ to make sure your memory is rock solid. It shouldn't take more than 2 hours to run all 3, assuming you don't have any crashes.


----------



## Gryphyn

The other possibility is you're actually too hot and causing thermal throttling. Things should not perform worse if you're going above stock. If they do...somethings not right.


----------



## newguy05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryphyn*


The other possibility is you're actually too hot and causing thermal throttling. Things should not perform worse if you're going above stock. If they do...somethings not right.


would this cause thermal throttling ? I would not like to damage my motherboard.. or cpu.


----------



## billy66bare

It depends, with good air flow probably not, but a warm or hot room could negate good air flow. You need to use a program like speedfan, or ASUS's PC Probe II to monitor your temperatures while stress testing. OCCT 3.1 is one of the better test out there. 1 hour on large data sets on it should tell you your maximum temperature. You can also use a 10 or 15 minute run of Intel burn test on normal, and a single run of all 8 memtest86+ tests to tell if you are stable. Running all 3 takes less than 2 1/2 hours, and can get to the root of the problem pretty quick.


----------



## Mit Namso

Well right now my running 3.37GHz with 14x240, and 2400 NB/CPU and 1936 HT

This time I set the volts, 1.425 on the RAM, CPU 1.4, NB/CPU to 1.241V, perhaps I don't need them that high.

Prime has been running for 1 hour, so far so good.

I got the tin can hose loosened off, so I can run the front 90mm case fan without racket, and I have the 90mm rear fan powered up, and I taped some cardboard to the side as a panel...

The MB temp went from an untypical high of 27C to 17C, and the CPU temp went from 49C to 44-45C, the core temps are unavailable when its unlocked, but I pretend they're 10C higher.


----------



## Mit Namso

2h and 50 into prime95, this is very boring to play


----------



## nitd_kim

Quick question: Since I have my cpu unlocked, I cannot see core temperatures. What are safe core temps? At average, how much higher should core temperatures be than cpu temperature? Should try keeping CPU temp below 55C or core temp (which I can't see) below 55C.

I hit 54C max using the intel burn test but idk what my cores temps are. Do I require more cooling?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitd_kim;11993702*
> Quick question: Since I have my cpu unlocked, I cannot see core temperatures. What are safe core temps? At average, how much higher should core temperatures be than cpu temperature? Should try keeping CPU temp below 55C or core temp (which I can't see) below 55C.
> 
> I hit 54C max using the intel burn test but idk what my cores temps are. Do I require more cooling?


It's best to get it as cool as possible regardless. Your core temps are probrably getting over 55C and if you can improve things, I'd do it to be safe and to help your results.
55C is what most say is the safe max you'd want it to be and if around that temp as a max, you're probrably in no real danger of hurting anything but I'd still see if there was anything you could do about it.

Cooler is always better.


----------



## billy66bare

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=596023
There's a great place to start for information on voltages, etc. I agree, the graphics on Prime 95 suck, and the video is really buggy. What is this 1995?

55C for the IHS is the max that AMD recommends that those chips run at to prevent future damage. Any higher than that, and you are slowly degrading the silicon.
Intel burn test is _extremely_ taxing, it's unlikely that your chip will ever generate that kind of heat, unless under another stress test. But in a worst case scenario like your air goes out during the winter, or you do find something like video encoding that will heat it up, you know you won't have problems. You would only really need better cooling if you plan to OC higher.


----------



## philhalo66

- Clock Speed 3055MHz
- Bus xMulti 13X
- RAM Speed 782MHz
- Vcore 1.41V
- HT Link 2350MHz
- NB Speed 2350MHz
- Motherboard ECS A780GM-A Ultra
- Chipset 780G/750
- CPU Cooling Rocketfish universal Push/Pull
- Number of Core's 3
- Cpuz Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596593


----------



## dl_rank1

- Clock Speed - 3516.1
- Bus xMulti - 200.9 x17.5
- RAM Speed - 800Mhz
- Vcore - 1.345v
- HT Link - 2009.2 MHz
- Motherboard - MA78GM-US2H
- Chipset - 780G
- CPU Cooling - Zalman CNPS10X Performa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596660


----------



## Kryton

Going for 4.4 with mine shortly.
Pushed my 555 BE past 4.4 today and I believe it can do it this time. Nothing to do now but get it done if the chip is capable and only one way to find out.


----------



## billy66bare

If you are posting results to be added to the graph, you'll have to do it yourself. The OP has stopped updating it, but has left it open for you to do yourselves.


----------



## dl_rank1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


If you are posting results to be added to the graph, you'll have to do it yourself. The OP has stopped updating it, but has left it open for you to do yourselves.


what about overclock ur processor??


----------



## Floy

Fun idle temperatures after having the heater turned off for the day.

3.5GHz @1.328v.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dl_rank1;12065646*
> what about overclock ur processor??


If you want your overclock added to the spreadsheet at the front of the post, you'll have to add it yourself. The Original Poster has opened it up on Google docs so anyone can edit it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12068010*
> Fun idle temperatures after having the heater turned off for the day.
> 
> 3.5GHz @1.328v.


Nice!







What are your load temps?


----------



## Floy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;12068742*
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your load temps?


Haven't checked with this current temperature. but they NEVER go over 30°C even at full 100% load with Prime95 (small fft's).


----------



## Kryton

Well, I can say I'll really need to work with this chip to get 4.4 but for now, no go. I'll keep trying though but expect a rejected validation since for some reason it does that once it hits around 4320MHz or higher.
I'll get a screenie of it when I do and at least try to get a good validation too.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12068882*
> Haven't checked with this current temperature. but they NEVER go over 30°C even at full 100% load with Prime95 (small fft's).


Dayum. I need to go farther north. lol


----------



## Theminatar

- *Clock Speed*: 3910mhz
- *Bus xMulti*: 230
- *RAM Speed*: 800mhz
- *Vcore*: 1.520
- *HT Link*: 2300mhz
- *NB Speed*: 2300mhz
- *Motherboard*: Biostar A770E
- *Chipset*: Phenom II x4 40
- *CPU Cooling*: Zalman 8800NT
- *Number of Core's*: 4
- *Cpuz Validation*: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/47...00-series.html

*Load Temp*: 40c
*Idle Temp*: 28c


----------



## dl_rank1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theminatar;12164365*
> - *Clock Speed*: 3910mhz
> - *Bus xMulti*: 230
> - *RAM Speed*: 800mhz
> - *Vcore*: 1.520
> - *HT Link*: 2300mhz
> - *NB Speed*: 2300mhz
> - *Motherboard*: Biostar A770E
> - *Chipset*: Phenom II x4 40
> - *CPU Cooling*: Zalman 8800NT
> - *Number of Core's*: 4
> - *Cpuz Validation*: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-700-series.html
> 
> *Load Temp*: 40c
> *Idle Temp*: 28c


what is patch for ur processor


----------



## Mit Namso

Reached a very stable 3.599GHz on my x3 740 -> x4 40 last night with

211x17 @ 1.403125V
2752 MHz CPU/NB @ ~1.35V
1905 MHz HT link
1694 MHz RAM @ 1.425V





The FSB is set to 211, but reads as 211.7 in CPUZ, so everything is slightly higher. Temps never went over 45C in prime95, with an ambient of about 16C down on the floor.



11h 36m of prime95, I shut it down when I woke up. It was in my dream too.

I really want to lower the RAM timings, so far I haven't gotten 6-8-6 to work, but I haven't tried much. Likewise, I tried 14x210=2940 CPU/NB, I could get into windows, but it BSOD after 2 seconds of prime95, and later on a bit more juice it just distorted screen locked after getting into windows.

But there's more yet I'm sure.


----------



## jdpkeeper

Clock Speed *3054.98 MHz*
- Bus xMulti - *13*
- RAM Speed - *626.7 MHz (3:8) @ 9-9-9-24*
- Vcore -*1.312*
- HT Link -*2115*
- NB Speed - *235*
- Motherboard - *ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO*
- Chipset -*AMD 785G*
- CPU Cooling -*Hyper 212+*
- Number of Core's -*3*
- Cpuz Validation- *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1630880*


----------



## Theminatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dl_rank1*


what is patch for ur processor


What do you mean by patch?

Also, when is the list updated?


----------



## billy66bare

The list is no longer updated by the OP. It is a google doc, and open for anyone to edit, so just add yourself.
Perhaps he means what _batch_?


----------



## dl_rank1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Theminatar*


What do you mean by patch?

Also, when is the list updated?


i mean this


----------



## Theminatar

Oh, I don't know. I didn't bother to look.

Edit: Added myself to the list.


----------



## radeon-google

Unlocked 4th Core after over a year and half use of Phenom II x3 720 BE. Overclocked to 3.7 ghz stable


----------



## dl_rank1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radeon-google*


Unlocked 4th Core after over a year and half use of Phenom II x3 720 BE. Overclocked to 3.7 ghz stable



















u know serial for ur processor??

what ur motherboard??


----------



## Metalcrack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Theminatar*


Added myself to the list.


Word. Me too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radeon-google*


Unlocked 4th Core after over a year and half use of Phenom II x3 720 BE. Overclocked to 3.7 ghz stable










Jerk....J/K







I'm just jealous I haven't been able to unlock mine using everything/anything I've read.


----------



## Theminatar

I just learned that Phenom II's like to be cold, so I'm going to try and lower the voltages but increase the multiplier to see what happens, even though my CPU runs at 24C anyways lol.


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dl_rank1;12245157*
> u know serial for ur processor??
> 
> what ur motherboard??


i am not sure about the serial number my motherboard is Gigabyte-MA790X-UD4P

now im on 3.9ghz


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack;12245675*
> Word. Me too.
> 
> Jerk....J/K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just jealous I haven't been able to unlock mine using everything/anything I've read.


did u try increasing the voltage? i didnt do that when i first got it about a year and half ago. so i never bothered to try again, now i got new cooler and case and when i was overclocking, i was like let me try unlocking the 4th core again... and it worked..


----------



## Viridian1

- Clock Speed - 3006.0MHz
- Bus xMulti - 200.4 x 15.0
- RAM Speed - 668MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-24
- Vcore - 1.32
- HT Link - 1000
- Motherboard - ASRock 870 Extreme3
- Chipset - 870 x SB850
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek S1283
Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656412


----------



## Viridian1

yes i know i need to oc lol. im just too lazy.


----------



## Metalcrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google;12248362*
> did u try increasing the voltage? i didnt do that when i first got it about a year and half ago. so i never bothered to try again, now i got new cooler and case and when i was overclocking, i was like let me try unlocking the 4th core again... and it worked..


Yeah. Went up to 1.5 and nothin'. NB and CPU->NB all upped as well.


----------



## cokesodacan

I've had my X3 720 for over a year (got it back in early December 2009) and it has served me well since that time. My only other post on here (so far) is when I unlocked it and overclocked it to 3GHz. But why stop at 3GHz when I can go higher? So I slightly overclocked it to 3.2GHz. It's only 200MHz, but it's a free performance boost. Not bad for a $120 processor from 14-ish months ago. And if I want to get even more performance, I can overclock it even more.










CPU-Z Validation here


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokesodacan*


I've had my X3 720 for over a year (got it back in early December 2009) and it has served me well since that time. My only other post on here (so far) is when I unlocked it and overclocked it to 3GHz. But why stop at 3GHz when I can go higher? So I slightly overclocked it to 3.2GHz. It's only 200MHz, but it's a free performance boost. Not bad for a $120 processor from 14-ish months ago. And if I want to get even more performance, I can overclock it even more.










CPU-Z Validation here


What's stopping you??? Ur voltage is nice and low. If ur temps are good then up go for more!!


----------



## Allen_Brock

- Clock Speed - 3411.5
- Bus xMulti - 200.7 x17
- RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
- Vcore - 1.325v
- NB - 2006.8Mhz
- HT Link - 2006.8Mhz
- Motherboard - Asus M4A78T-E
- Chipset - 790GX
- CPU Cooling - Corsiar H50 (water cooling)

CPU-Z validation


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen_Brock;12426067*
> - Clock Speed - 3411.5
> - Bus xMulti - 200.7 x17
> - RAM Speed - 1066Mhz
> - Vcore - 1.325v
> - NB - 2006.8Mhz
> - HT Link - 2006.8Mhz
> - Motherboard - Asus M4A78T-E
> - Chipset - 790GX
> - CPU Cooling - Corsiar H50 (water cooling)
> 
> CPU-Z validation


What are ur temps like under load. That's a good low voltage for 3.4!


----------



## Floy

Alright, might as well post mine again. Load temperatures never go over 30Â°C.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662449



I have not had time to test if I can go higher, but looks I have a bit of headroom left.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12431332*
> Alright, might as well post mine again. Load temperatures never go over 30°C.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662449
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had time to test if I can go higher, but looks I have a bit of headroom left.


You have a ton a of headroom. Ur at 3.5 on stock volts basically. Have you tried unlocking it to an x4?


----------



## Allen_Brock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;12429831*
> What are ur temps like under load. That's a good low voltage for 3.4!


*HOLY CHIT, JUST HIT 3.8 STABLE ON STOCK VOLTS!*










If I remember correctly it was pegged at 56 deg C after about an hour of the Prime 95 torture test on all 3 cores.

Couple of unfortunates here though

1- whenever I try to manually enter a voltage in BIOS I can't post into windows, so I'm stuck at stock voltages for now(Auto setting in BIOS).

2- it seems like the 4th core which is functional, can't seem to make it past 3.4Ghz.

Gawd, if I can figure out the manual voltage issue I have visions of hitting 4Ghz easy on the 3 stock cores......

My setup for right now is 4 cores enabled @ 3.4Ghz. I think you can under clock per core with this BIOS so I may be able to get the 3 top cores around 4Ghz and underclock the other one to 3.4Ghz......fingers crossed. Should get more time this weekend to play around with this baby. Seems like I got lucky with this chip, certainly with the 3 default cores. Really bugs me about not being able to manually set vcore though....


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen_Brock;12437645*
> *HOLY CHIT, JUST HIT 3.8 STABLE ON STOCK VOLTS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly it was pegged at 56 deg C after about an hour of the Prime 95 torture test on all 3 cores.
> 
> Couple of unfortunates here though
> 
> 1- whenever I try to manually enter a voltage in BIOS I can't post into windows, so I'm stuck at stock voltages for now(Auto setting in BIOS).
> 
> 2- it seems like the 4th core which is functional, can't seem to make it past 3.4Ghz.
> 
> Gawd, if I can figure out the manual voltage issue I have visions of hitting 4Ghz easy on the 3 stock cores......
> 
> My setup for right now is 4 cores enabled @ 3.4Ghz. I think you can under clock per core with this BIOS so I may be able to get the 3 top cores around 4Ghz and underclock the other one to 3.4Ghz......fingers crossed. Should get more time this weekend to play around with this baby. Seems like I got lucky with this chip, certainly with the 3 default cores. Really bugs me about not being able to manually set vcore though....


What have u tried setting it to. And make sure u have c1e and cool and quiet disabled.


----------



## Allen_Brock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;12437935*
> What have u tried setting it to. And make sure u have c1e and cool and quiet disabled.


Even setting it to stock volt 1.325 it refuses to get into windows. Also, had c1e & c&q1 disabled.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen_Brock;12438895*
> Even setting it to stock volt 1.325 it refuses to get into windows. Also, had c1e & c&q1 disabled.


Weird. Bios update?


----------



## Allen_Brock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;12438989*
> Weird. Bios update?


Just updated bios to most recent, she still refuses to take manually entered CPU voltages.









Here's a photo of BIOS, value next to yellow arrow works fine when set to auto, refuses to go into windows when set to 1.325.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allen_Brock*


Just updated bios to most recent, she still refuses to take manually entered CPU voltages.









Here's a photo of BIOS, value next to yellow arrow works fine when set to auto, refuses to go into windows when set to 1.325.











What are u using to read ur voltages in windows?


----------



## Allen_Brock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


What are u using to read ur voltages in windows?


Was using CPU-Z, just installed Asus Probe II, and it is reporting 1.7v to 1.72v...........I don't think it's running at that b/c temps are so low at idle 29C to 31C and full load after 10 mins is only 51C

Could the CPU VDDA set to AUTO in BIOS be the reason for this?

Also, I'm stable with all 4 cores enabled at 3.6 Ghz at what appears to be stock volts!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664657


----------



## pc-illiterate

you keep saying youre stable. we need proof.
what did you use to check stability ?
3.4 and 3.6 seem to be the limits on 720 chips. i havent seen any higher but i didnt look a lot to be honest. these speeds sure were not done on stock auto voltage either.
but we need pics of a 12-24 hour p95 run to believe youre stable.


----------



## Allen_Brock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*


you keep saying youre stable. we need proof.
what did you use to check stability ?
3.4 and 3.6 seem to be the limits on 720 chips. i havent seen any higher but i didnt look a lot to be honest. these speeds sure were not done on stock auto voltage either.
but we need pics of a 12-24 hour p95 run to believe youre stable.


I'll let it run overnight tonight and post my results, off to do some more gaming on this little beauty.

Just completed a 1hr run on P95 torture test @ 3.690Ghz with the following settings:

here


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen_Brock;12445022*
> I'll let it run overnight tonight and post my results, off to do some more gaming on this little beauty.
> 
> Just completed a 1hr run on P95 torture test @ 3.690Ghz with the following settings:
> 
> here


Try this for me. Download hwmonitor. Open it and run prime 95 for 15 min or so. And tell me what it says ur CPU vid is and what ur temp gets to.


----------



## Floy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;12436872*
> You have a ton a of headroom. Ur at 3.5 on stock volts basically. Have you tried unlocking it to an x4?


Yep. My system would not boot after enabling the fourth core, so seems like my chip does not unlock.

My stock vcore is 1.25v. I am testing 3.6GHz at 1.35v now. Load temperatures 27°C. Wicked.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12448100*
> Yep. My system would not boot after enabling the fourth core, so seems like my chip does not unlock.
> 
> My stock vcore is 1.25v. I am testing 3.6GHz at 1.35v now. Load temperatures 27°C. Wicked.


Keep going man!!!


----------



## Allen_Brock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;12447147*
> Try this for me. Download hwmonitor. Open it and run prime 95 for 15 min or so. And tell me what it says ur CPU vid is and what ur temp gets to.


P95 for 20 min, max temp recorded was 54C. 0 errors all 4 cores.

Looks like HWmon reports voltage as 1.57?

Test setup:


----------



## Floy

Once I have successfully completed one hour at 3.6GHz, I will be testing 3.7GHz.

If I pass one hour on any test, then it seems stable. Of course that is only hour, so a longer test will be a confirmation, like 12 hours for example.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen_Brock;12448484*
> P95 for 20 min, max temp recorded was 54C. 0 errors all 4 cores.
> 
> Looks like HWmon reports voltage as 1.57?
> 
> Test setup:


This is kinda what I figured was happening. Because ur set to auto in bios it's actually ramping ur CPU vid automatically.

Try setting ur vid to 1.55 in bios and booting in.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12448498*
> Once I have successfully completed one hour at 3.6GHz, I will be testing 3.7GHz.
> 
> If I pass one hour on any test, then it seems stable. Of course that is only hour, so a longer test will be a confirmation, like 12 hours for example.


Cool man. Keep going. What's ur current CPU vid and Mac temp under load?


----------



## Floy

Right now, testing 3.7GHz at 1.375v. Max temperature right now, fluctuating between 29°C and 30°C.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12448810*
> Right now, testing 3.7GHz at 1.375v. Max temperature right now, fluctuating between 29°C and 30°C.


I can't see it on my phone but what cooler are u using. Those temps are beautiful and that's a dang good oc at those volts.


----------



## Floy

Xigmatek Dark Knight with a custom mount.

I crashed after a few minutes at 1.375v. Testing 1.4v now. Max temp at 31°C now.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12448879*
> Xigmatek Dark Knight with a custom mount.
> 
> I crashed after a few minutes at 1.375v. Testing 1.4v now. Max temp at 31°C now.


Cool. What's ur nb running at. Also the 720s are knows for an fsb hole around 205-215.

U should be able to run about 1.5 vid also as long as ur temps stay good.


----------



## Floy

NB is at stock, as is the FSB.

3.7GHz at 1.4v has been running fine now for about 30 minutes. Let's see if I can get it to one hour.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12449148*
> NB is at stock, as is the FSB.
> 
> 3.7GHz at 1.4v has been running fine now for about 30 minutes. Let's see if I can get it to one hour.


It should be good. I've noticed that prime tends to fail in either the first 15 min or after about 8-10hrs. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for 4ghz stable!


----------



## Floy

20 more minutes until I test 3.8GHz.









And this is all from just raising the voltage and multiplier (currently x18.5)!


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12449356*
> 20 more minutes until I test 3.8GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is all from just raising the voltage and multiplier (currently x18.5)!


I'll trade u. Mine hits 3.6 with 4th core unlocked


----------



## Floy

Cheers, but I think I am too in love with my chip









Testing 3.8GHz at 1.425v now. Load temperatures 32-33°C


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12449568*
> Cheers, but I think I am too in love with my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing 3.8GHz at 1.425v now. Load temperatures 32-33°C


Sweet! 4ghz is coming!


----------



## Floy

1.425v failed, testing 1.45v now. Load temperatures, 35-36°C.

3.8GHz at 1.45v has been stable for one hour now. Maximum load temperature, 36°C. Next up, 3.9GHz. But it's time to get to bed, so I will test that in the morning.


----------



## mastertrixter

Got my h50 installed. I'm truly impressed!

Gemini ii 
Idle: 37c
Load: 56c
3.65 on 3 cores
1.55vid

H50:
Idle: 25c
Load: 42c
3.8 on 3 cores
1.6 vid

That's quite the improvement!!


----------



## Allen_Brock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Got my h50 installed. I'm truly impressed


Same here, I had a great air cooler, but it's nowhere near the h50


----------



## giovanve

- Clock Speed3415.45
- Bus xMulti200.9x17
- RAM Speed669.7
- Vcore1.408
- HT Link2009.1
- NB Speed2000
- MotherboardGigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
- ChipsetAMD 790X
- CPU CoolingArctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2
- Number of Core's4
- Cpuz Validationhttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1666893


----------



## Floy

Well, seems like my x19 multiplier is my limit. Even at 1.5v, 3.9GHz (x19.5) would not be stable. So I went back down down to x19 and raised the FSB to 205.

Now testing 3.895GHz at 1.45v.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12454669*
> Well, seems like my x19 multiplier is my limit. Even at 1.5v, 3.9GHz (x19.5) would not be stable. So I went back down down to x19 and raised the FSB to 205.
> 
> Now testing 3.895GHz at 1.45v.


Find that sweet spot.....4ghz or bust!!


----------



## Floy

3.895GHz failed, testing 3.85GHz now.


----------



## mastertrixter

im at 3792 currently, little over an hr prime stable. 205x18.5
1.548 vid


----------



## Floy

Went back to 3.8GHz (200*19). Going to test GTA IV.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1667147

This is what was stable last night for at least one hour. I will still try and tweak it, but even if that is my wall, I am still well pleased with it.


----------



## Allen_Brock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12454950*
> Went back to 3.8GHz (200*19). Going to test GTA IV.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1667147
> 
> This is what was stable last night for at least one hour. I will still try and tweak it, but even if that is my wall, I am still well pleased with it.


What are your temps under full load after 15 mins?


----------



## Floy

Testing with small fft's on Prime95, 36°C.


----------



## dl_rank1

need to know how overclock on asus M4A88T-M/USB3


----------



## Mit Namso

I did 280x15=4200, and posted it about a week ago...

But prime95 crashed immediately, but it was the BSOD with the memory dump, then the reboot, so it was not too far from workable...

I'm using 310x12=3720 and 310x9=2790 CPU/NB for my 24/7 setup, although with the last voltages, it only did ~3h30m of prime95, so I upped the CPU/NB volts a bit, next overnight run will see....how long....


----------



## Floy

Woot! Seems like my 3.8GHz overclock is stable! I have still yet to run a longer stress test, but I passed one hour of Prime95 (small fft's) without any problems.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1667147

I love my temperatures! The following picture is a screenshot of my idle temperatures. Load temperatures are at 36°C maximum.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12461148*
> Woot! Seems like my 3.8GHz overclock is stable! I have still yet to run a longer stress test, but I passed one hour of Prime95 (small fft's) without any problems.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1667147
> 
> I love my temperatures! The following picture is a screenshot of my idle temperatures. Load temperatures are at 36°C maximum.


Looks good man. Gonna go further? I'm sitting at 3.75 currently. 242x15.5 ht at 2420 and nb at 2420. Ram at 1612. Only 3 cores though. Can't get the fourth core stable past 3.6 for the life of me. Might go back to that so it's a quad. Not sure though.

Anyone wanna trade me for a 955?


----------



## Mit Namso

In maxxmem2 (or was it memmaxx2??) my best times came from higher CPU/NB speeds, at my stable 6-8-6-20-24-1T

I haven't tried much 3 core stuff at all,

but I can't seem to get more than 310x9 stable on the CPU/NB

there's more in there yet

I think this was my best "almost" stable yet


----------



## Mit Namso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VWDekbIaJE


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12461148*
> Woot! Seems like my 3.8GHz overclock is stable! I have still yet to run a longer stress test, but I passed one hour of Prime95 (small fft's) without any problems.


Excellent, man.

Run prime longer just to make sure, but that's a good OC.


----------



## Allen_Brock

After much testing it looks like my max overclock with the 4th core unlocked is 3.5Ghz. Just completed a 12 hour run at 200 17.5x & 1.57v I'll gladly take that!







For this run I kick up the NB volts just a touch. Might be able to get to 3.6 with some extra voltage.......... I think I can fry an egg on my NB after a few mins of p95 right now lol.

May go for a 3 core only run in the future as this seems to be a great chip I got my hands on that could possibly hit 4Ghz.


----------



## PCnooob

Could someone help me overclock my x3 720 on my Biostar 890fxe please? I am finding it much more difficult than with my 790. With the p states enabled and stock settings on everything else it keeps freezing and going to black for a couple seconds. Id like to try and unlock the 4th core but just pressing f4 on load up doesn't do it. If anyone can help me with any of this I would appreciate your time. Thank you.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Looks good man. Gonna go further? I'm sitting at 3.75 currently. 242x15.5 ht at 2420 and nb at 2420. Ram at 1612. Only 3 cores though. Can't get the fourth core stable past 3.6 for the life of me. Might go back to that so it's a quad. Not sure though.

Anyone wanna trade me for a 955?


get your ht down to 2020. you want it as close as possible to your stock 2000.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allen_Brock*


After much testing it looks like my max overclock with the 4th core unlocked is 3.5Ghz. Just completed a 12 hour run at 200 17.5x & 1.57v I'll gladly take that!







For this run I kick up the NB volts just a touch. Might be able to get to 3.6 with some extra voltage.......... I think I can fry an egg on my NB after a few mins of p95 right now lol.

May go for a 3 core only run in the future as this seems to be a great chip I got my hands on that could possibly hit 4Ghz.


thats crazyass volts for a 3.5 . whats your temps under load ? and , are you running a blend test ?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*


get your ht down to 2020. you want it as close as possible to your stock 2000.

thats crazyass volts for a 3.5 . whats your temps under load ? and , are you running a blend test ?


Why would I possibly want to drop my ht? And u realize tizmo is unlocked to a quad? That's fine for 3.5 unlocked


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Why would I possibly want to drop my ht? And u realize tizmo is unlocked to a quad? That's fine for 3.5 unlocked


because you want your ht as close to stock as possible. if yours is 2000mhz then thats what you want. old school 1000mhz, you want 1000mhz.
its all in the unlock n overclock guides, posts, threads, yada-yada-yada.

sure its unlocked. i can run [email protected] 100% stable. i can run [email protected] stable for 7 hours of blend. thats why i asked what his temps are under load on what tests.

*edit* btw, he's using an aircooler. on 1.57 volts. i want to see his temps underload. max temps.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*


because you want your ht as close to stock as possible. if yours is 2000mhz then thats what you want. old school 1000mhz, you want 1000mhz.
its all in the unlock n overclock guides, posts, threads, yada-yada-yada.

sure its unlocked. i can run [email protected] 100% stable. i can run [email protected] stable for 7 hours of blend. thats why i asked what his temps are under load on what tests.


Lol well I can run the same 3.75 on 2000 ht or 2420ht and the main reason to keep ur ht close to 2000 is to stabalize ur oc. And every chip is different. While u can run 3.6 on 1.5 I can't. And he obviously can't either. And if you look up a few posts you will see his temps


----------



## dl_rank1

need setting to overclock on this broad M4A88T-M/USB3


----------



## pc-illiterate

1.57 on air. running small ffts.
did he run blend ? how about large ffts ?
large ffts cause the most heat.
everyone uses blend for stability if using prime.
i wouldnt brag about 36c only running small ffts. do something that generates heat. then take a sshot. post it.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;12476137*
> 1.57 on air. running small ffts.
> did he run blend ? how about large ffts ?
> large ffts cause the most heat.
> everyone uses blend for stability if using prime.
> i wouldnt brag about 36c only running small ffts. do something that generates heat. then take a sshot. post it.


Ok mr im gonna call everyone out. Let's see ur screeny running 3.5 unlocked at 1.45 with temps.....

Edit: I also noticed you had nothing more to say about my ht being too high....


----------



## Floy

I actually am not unlocked to a quad. My system would not even boot with the fourth core enabled, so it looks like my chip actually has a defective core.

Running Prime95 now, with large fft's. I will post a screenshot after 15 minutes, to see what the maximum load temperatures are.

EDIT: I will post the screenshot 1 hour of running, instead of 15 minutes. Just so that it runs for a little longer.

Btw, I am on 1.475v, not 1.57







I have also raised the NB voltage to 1.2v, instead of the stock 1.1v.


----------



## Floy

Alright, here are my load temperatures after 1 hour of Prime95 (large fft's this time).


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12479818*
> Alright, here are my load temperatures after 1 hour of Prime95 (large fft's this time).


thats nice. and i did think it was a quad. its why i was so skeptical about volts and temps.

@trixter yep only 30 minutes. too hot for the freezer 64. my brothers frio worked A LOT better. i needed a bump up 1 from 1.45 and it read at 1.46. as i said, [email protected] crashed at 6hours 50 minutes. then i said screw it. i've learned a little more since then.
and it wasnt calling everyone out. we ALL know, you make a claim you better be ready to back it up with screenshots of your test, hwmonitor and cpu-z.
so please, calm down and dont take everything so negatively. being offended and getting defensive is human nature. it is not what i was trying to do.
have a good day








*edit* honestly i dont give a rats ass about your ht. if its stable, good. if you dont see a performance decrease, good for you.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;12479964*
> thats nice. and i did think it was a quad. its why i was so skeptical about volts and temps.
> 
> @trixter yep only 30 minutes. too hot for the freezer 64. my brothers frio worked A LOT better. i needed a bump up 1 from 1.45 and it read at 1.46. as i said, [email protected] crashed at 6hours 50 minutes. then i said screw it. i've learned a little more since then.
> and it wasnt calling everyone out. we ALL know, you make a claim you better be ready to back it up with screenshots of your test, hwmonitor and cpu-z.
> so please, calm down and dont take everything so negatively. being offended and getting defensive is human nature. it is not what i was trying to do.
> have a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* honestly i dont give a rats ass about your ht. if its stable, good. if you dont see a performance decrease, good for you.


In my post talking about tizmo I meant to say Allen_Brock. Since that's who we were both talking about before hand. And I was not trying to start a little flame war. Just don't appreciate you telling me that I need to drop my ht when I don't. And telling someone else that there voltage is crazy high. Every chip is going to oc differently. There are many other factors to consider also. Mb, ram, even psu can effect an oc.
And while u can run 3.5 at 1.5 I require 1.57 volts to achieve the same speed.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;12480399*
> In my post talking about tizmo I meant to say Allen_Brock. Since that's who we were both talking about before hand.


thats the problem with a massive thread like this, people get confused.
as far as telling you to drop it, no. i was offering advice. advice that might help you go higher stable. newcomers need to know whats good for 1 might not be good for another.
1.57v IS crazy high. imma go look see what his cooler and come back and edit.
i do know 1.5 is considered highest safe voltage. some people push 1.55 for suicide runs. others go 1.6 on REAL water cooling. if he is using air, his volts are too high.
if that isnt your opinion, thats your prerogative.
i dont want to argue. never do want to. im telling my point of view as are you.
hell if both intel and amd fanboys can get along, cant we all ? lol
have a good day buddy.

*edit* thought i saw h50 somewhere recently. i still wouldnt go over 1.55 with it. all i can say is brock is at 3.5 on 1.57 volts using an h50. i want to know what his temps are. he still wants to push higher. fried is what im thinking will happen. his 3.5 was reading 54c 20 minutes into a p95 run. thats a presumably corrected 61c. he wants to go higher.


----------



## elito

damn, after 2 great years, this thread and this cpu is still rocking some of us and still attracting new comers. x3's were definitely the shizzle.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;12480753*
> thats the problem with a massive thread like this, people get confused.
> as far as telling you to drop it, no. i was offering advice. advice that might help you go higher stable. newcomers need to know whats good for 1 might not be good for another.
> 1.57v IS crazy high. imma go look see what his cooler and come back and edit.
> i do know 1.5 is considered highest safe voltage. some people push 1.55 for suicide runs. others go 1.6 on REAL water cooling. if he is using air, his volts are too high.
> if that isnt your opinion, thats your prerogative.
> i dont want to argue. never do want to. im telling my point of view as are you.
> hell if both intel and amd fanboys can get along, cant we all ? lol
> have a good day buddy.
> 
> *edit* thought i saw h50 somewhere recently. i still wouldnt go over 1.55 with it. all i can say is brock is at 3.5 on 1.57 volts using an h50. i want to know what his temps are. he still wants to push higher. fried is what im thinking will happen. his 3.5 was reading 54c 20 minutes into a p95 run. thats a presumably corrected 61c. he wants to go higher.


Yeah confusion happens. And 54c is about Max. I was running a different cooler and hitting 56c. Now I'm running the h50 and capping at 42c. Been running 3.5 at 1.57 for almost 2 years. No issues. I think 1.57 is fine. Wouldn't go higher though.


----------



## jach11

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672503
Running stock for now because Hyper 212+ was sent to RMA


----------



## elito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672503
Running stock for now because Hyper 212+ was sent to RMA


wow you actually sent in a cooler for RMA? that's a first i've seen. what was wrong with it?


----------



## jach11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elito*


wow you actually sent in a cooler for RMA? that's a first i've seen. what was wrong with it?


The bolt broke off while installing. The dam cooler wouldnt stay still so i took 2 wrenches and tightened until i heard POP!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;12485077*
> The bolt broke off while installing. The dam cooler wouldnt stay still so i took 2 wrenches and tightened until i heard POP!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
i guess the $30 cooler did have a weakness


----------



## Fooliobass

So this is my first build and first post to the forum. Hello. I purchased this system On Black Friday 2010 and have been quite happy with it so far.

I am currently running 3.7g (240x15.5) x 3 cores. I tried to unlock the 4th core when I first got the machine up and running but not with the higher voltages I am running currently. I am happy enough with the 3.7 x 3 I am running now as I cannot see what a 4th core would really do for me. Currently the machine is set up as an occasional RTS game rig and media pc on the living room tv. The biggest upgrade I need now is a new video card but I am waiting until memorial day or 4th of July sales for a 5770.

I was wanting to brag about my system a bit and wonder what thoughts anyone might have before the x3 thread fully dies. I have ran 6 hours stable at current settings.

740 BE
240x15.5
1.46 Vcore
1.3 NB voltage
never above 50c.

eventual goal is to replace this chip with an x6 core and put this chip on an old am2 platform to replace an Athlon 2.8 x2 on an hp computer where it wont be oced. So the thought is to beat it up now. BTW $68 for the oem chip aint too shabby for 3.7 x 3.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fooliobass*


So this is my first build and first post to the forum. Hello. I purchased this system On Black Friday 2010 and have been quite happy with it so far.

I am currently running 3.7g (240x15.5) x 3 cores. I tried to unlock the 4th core when I first got the machine up and running but not with the higher voltages I am running currently. I am happy enough with the 3.7 x 3 I am running now as I cannot see what a 4th core would really do for me. Currently the machine is set up as an occasional RTS game rig and media pc on the living room tv. The biggest upgrade I need now is a new video card but I am waiting until memorial day or 4th of July sales for a 5770.

I was wanting to brag about my system a bit and wonder what thoughts anyone might have before the x3 thread fully dies. I have ran 6 hours stable at current settings.

740 BE
240x15.5
1.46 Vcore
1.3 NB voltage
never above 50c.

eventual goal is to replace this chip with an x6 core and put this chip on an old am2 platform to replace an Athlon 2.8 x2 on an hp computer where it wont be oced. So the thought is to beat it up now. BTW $68 for the oem chip aint too shabby for 3.7 x 3.


That's not too shabby.....but I'd skip x6 and go bulldozer when it comes out.


----------



## Floy

Agreed, there really is no point in getting a Thuban right now.


----------



## billy66bare

I'm curious why you are overclocking a Black Edition by the FSB and not the multiplier.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;12527501*
> I'm curious why you are overclocking a Black Edition by the FSB and not the multiplier.


Some chips will get a higher oc using the fsb and multi.


----------



## RealEyes

- Clock Speed = 3.221Ghz
- Bus xMulti = 201.4x16
- RAM Speed = 671.2 MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-24
- Vcore = 1.328v
- HT Link = 2000Mhz
- NB Speed = Stock?
- Motherboard = GA-890XA-UD3
- Chipset = 790X
- CPU Cooling = Tuniq Tower
- Number of Core's = 4
- Cpuz Validation = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1682445


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RealEyes*


- Clock Speed = 3.221Ghz
- Bus xMulti = 201.4x16
- RAM Speed = 671.2 MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-24
- Vcore = 1.328v
- HT Link = 2000Mhz
- NB Speed = Stock?
- Motherboard = GA-890XA-UD3
- Chipset = 790X
- CPU Cooling = Tuniq Tower
- Number of Core's = 4
- Cpuz Validation = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1682445











ALSO, I noticed that once I unlocked my 3 720BE to the X420 that it is now, there was a significant rise in temps. But, now that I've OC'd it to 3.2Ghz, the temps seem to have dropped slightly. I'm wondering if that may be meaning I can go faster...


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RealEyes*


ALSO, I noticed that once I unlocked my 3 720BE to the X420 that it is now, there was a significant rise in temps. But, now that I've OC'd it to 3.2Ghz, the temps seem to have dropped slightly. I'm wondering if that may be meaning I can go faster...


As long as your temps are under 55c load then you should be good. Looks like ur unlocked to an x4 at basically stock volts. I'd be willing you could get to 3.6-3.8 without any issues.


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


As long as your temps are under 55c load then you should be good. Looks like ur unlocked to an x4 at basically stock volts. I'd be willing you could get to 3.6-3.8 without any issues.


I'm having some troubles getting everything down, my RAM, CPU-NB and my Multi have all been giving me BSOD's if I try anything much, but I think I've got the settings wrong, there are just so many to choose from my bios, I'm not sure what's optimal yet.

Right now, my memory is 1333Mhz @ 7-8-7-24/2T and cpu-z is reading a FSB







RAM ratio of 3/10, which I'm almost sure, sucks... So, I'm wondering, where is the lowest latency of my RAM and how can I tighten that FSB







RAM ratio up?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RealEyes*


I'm having some troubles getting everything down, my RAM, CPU-NB and my Multi have all been giving me BSOD's if I try anything much, but I think I've got the settings wrong, there are just so many to choose from my bios, I'm not sure what's optimal yet.

Right now, my memory is 1333Mhz @ 7-8-7-24/2T and cpu-z is reading a FSB







RAM ratio of 3/10, which I'm almost sure, sucks... So, I'm wondering, where is the lowest latency of my RAM and how can I tighten that FSB







RAM ratio up?


Your gonna need to loosen ur timings to increase ur oc probably.


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Your gonna need to loosen ur timings to increase ur oc probably.


So, what I did was change the timing to 7-7-7-20 @1333Mhz;

All 4 cores are unlocked, overclocked @ 3.1Ghz, CPU-NB @ 2200Mhz VCore @ +0.050 and IntelBurnTest says I'm stable! 32-33Gflops


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RealEyes*


So, what I did was change the timing to 7-7-7-20 @1333Mhz;

All 4 cores are unlocked, overclocked @ 3.1Ghz, CPU-NB @ 2200Mhz VCore @ +0.050 and IntelBurnTest says I'm stable! 32-33Gflops












What are the recommended settings for ur ram?


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;12566065*
> What are the recommended settings for ur ram?


I don't know, let's ask that Mushkin guy! The RAM defaulted to 9-9-9-24 but on NewEgg feedback section some said that 7-8-7-24 @ 1333Mhz worked, so I tried 7-7-7-20 @ 1333 and all seems fine.

I'm at 3.1Ghz on all 4 cores and I let prime95 run all night while I slept with no instability.


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RealEyes*


I don't know, let's ask that Mushkin guy! The RAM defaulted to 9-9-9-24 but on NewEgg feedback section some said that 7-8-7-24 @ 1333Mhz worked, so I tried 7-7-7-20 @ 1333 and all seems fine.

I'm at 3.1Ghz on all 4 cores and I let prime95 run all night while I slept with no instability.


BUT then I started encountering problems so I memtested and got fails, which I read = BSOD's. So, I set it back to 7-8-7-24 with no errors.

I think I'm going to be fine for a while, IBT says I'm stable!

Can I get added to the list now?

- 3214.85MHz
- 200.93 * 16
- 669.8MHz
- Vcore1.424
- HTLink 2009Mhz
- 2210Mhz NB Speed
- GA-890XA-UD3
- 790X Chipset
- Tuniq Pro120 Tower CPU Cooling
- 4 Core's
- 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686284

Does this mean I get the nifty banner too? c.c;


----------



## TwiggLe

I unlocked my 4th core on my new motherboard.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690222

Stable at 3.45Ghz with IntelBurn ran at high for 10 runs.


----------



## billy66bare

Nice! What was your load temp?


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;12602957*
> I unlocked my 4th core on my new motherboard.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690222
> 
> Stable at 3.45Ghz with IntelBurn ran at high for 10 runs.


Did you notice your system taking longer to post?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealEyes;12638134*
> Did you notice your system taking longer to post?


Mine takes about an extra 7-8 seconds to boot unlocked


----------



## TwiggLe

Sorry late response
I idle about 25-27c , load temps are right around 34-36c...

Idle and load temps went up 2-3c from before without the 4th core unlocked...

Still stable so far with no issues. I'm loving the new motherboard and upgrade from 4gigs of DDR2 to 8gigs of DDR3 ram.


----------



## TwiggLe

I can't seem to get past 3.5ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1697948

Wonder if I should up the Cvoltage at all or not.
During burn test I'm at 42c

Also going to lock the 4th core again tonight and see what I can go just as a tri core. Haven't tested that on the new motherboard yet... Installed it booted up made sure everything was running rebooted unlocked 4th core and went from there. Guess I could try that....

Wonder what would be better if I could get higher Ghz on Tri core or running at 3.5ghz on Quad core.

So far locking the 4th core I'm at 3.6ghz stable.
Going to try tweaking more after the wife goes to work.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1697990


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RealEyes*


Did you notice your system taking longer to post?


Totally didn't see that question.
No I didn't see any changes in my post time.

Edit: And it seems that 3.6ghz is my limit....
Can't get past that without BSOD during IntelBurn test. So i can run higher and get the computer to boot to windows but it's not stable.

Edit: #2 Max Load temps during IntelBurn was 47c
Running WoW, Bad Company 2, and Rift all 3 at the same time I'm at 34c. 
idle temps I sit right around 26c-28c


----------



## FlawleZ

Wow, never noticed this thread until now. I've got a 720 BE system I'll have to add for this thread.


----------



## pc-illiterate

just remember it's a safe bet that your temps need 5-7c added to them. the cpu temp is usually a bit higher than it reads.
3.6 is also my highest locked and 3.5 unlocked is iffy. sometimes it passes prime95 for 14 hours. others it blue screens at 7 hours. and even after 2 hours sometimes.


----------



## TwiggLe

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698522
3.85ghz is best I can get windows to boot into...
Not stable though with intelburn test.


----------



## Dave73

Please add me. CPU-Z will not read rite but core temp will









- Clock Speed--3.5 MHz
- Bus xMulti--x 17.5
- RAM Speed--800MHz
- Vcore--1.45v
- HT Link--2000.0 MHz
- NB Speed--2000.0 MHz
- Motherboard--ECS 8200a Black Series
- Chipset -- nForce 720a
- CPU Cooling-- H50 push/pull
- Number of Core's--3


----------



## Fooliobass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;12523291*
> That's not too shabby.....but I'd skip x6 and go bulldozer when it comes out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12523951*
> Agreed, there really is no point in getting a Thuban right now.


Its not that I am planning on getting the Thuban now, I'm thinking closer to blackfriday 2011. Bulldozer sounds cool but when it hits the market its price point will be above what I'll want to spend. By the time I am looking for one of those I will be looking for a new Mobo with dual or tri x16 pci busses which will be a different machine. As for this build the thuban will probably be the end CPU.


----------



## billy66bare

You will have to add yourself, the OP no longer maintains the list. It was left open for anyone to edit.
Nice OC TwiggLe.


----------



## Dave73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;12665275*
> You will have to add yourself, the OP no longer maintains the list. It was left open for anyone to edit.


Thanks have it all added now.







I hit a wall at 3.5GHz been working on other settings hoping to get higher but I think it is the mobo that is the limit. But good times a coming this fall the am3+ Dozer:yessir:


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dave73*


Thanks have it all added now.







I hit a wall at 3.5GHz been working on other settings hoping to get higher but I think it is the mobo that is the limit. But good times a coming this fall the am3+ Dozer










The 720 BE's tend to hit a wall around 3.6Ghz for the decent clockers and 3.4-3.5Ghz on the lower end. 3.7Ghz+ is not common. What are your temps at 3.5Ghz?


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


The 720 BE's tend to hit a wall around 3.6Ghz for the decent clockers and 3.4-3.5Ghz on the lower end. 3.7Ghz+ is not common. What are your temps at 3.5Ghz?


http://www.overclock.net/12479818-post6075.html


----------



## Dave73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


The 720 BE's tend to hit a wall around 3.6Ghz for the decent clockers and 3.4-3.5Ghz on the lower end. 3.7Ghz+ is not common. What are your temps at 3.5Ghz?


My temps are good about 43c in pime after 2 hours my room temp is at 19c but I have to add 5c to that, Do to temp readings are off a little it will idle at 16-17c and you can not go below room temp with the H50. And my rad is mounted in the drivebay as intake. So 3.5GHz is good on this older mobo? I have been hoping to hit the 4.0GHz but 3.5GHz has been the limit.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


http://www.overclock.net/12479818-post6075.html











Hey, that's great man. a touch over 3.8Ghz is all my 965 will do stable. If my 720 BE was stable at 3.8Ghz I probably wouldn't have sprung for the 965. You're definitely in the minority for Phenom II 700 series owners. Mine's mostly stable at 3.6Ghz and can suicide on air 3.7Ghz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dave73*


My temps are good about 43c in pime after 2 hours my room temp is at 19c but I have to add 5c to that, Do to temp readings are off a little it will idle at 16-17c and you can not go below room temp with the H50. And my rad is mounted in the drivebay as intake. So 3.5GHz is good on this older mobo? I have been hoping to hit the 4.0GHz but 3.5GHz has been the limit.


Yeah then your temps aren't really holding you back it seems.


----------



## Dave73

Ya I am sure that it is the mobo been doing upgrades last week was the gpu GT-240 amp to a GTX-460 and last nite new ASUS 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight LCD Monitor looking to get the new am3+ bulldozer when thay gome out this summer.
@FlawleZ, I see you are in San Antonio I lived there back in 2000 great place.


----------



## mastertrixter

My fourth core isn't stable anymore!!!
Sad day.......oh well bulldozer here I come


----------



## RjBass

Just got my X3 715 BE stable at 3.6 yesterday. Ran Prime 95 for over 8 hours. I will get the details listed and the CPU-z validation later today. Is there anything else I need to do to get added to the list?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RjBass*


Just got my X3 715 BE stable at 3.6 yesterday. Ran Prime 95 for over 8 hours. I will get the details listed and the CPU-z validation later today. Is there anything else I need to do to get added to the list?


You have to add urself. OP doesn't update anymore.


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


You have to add urself. OP doesn't update anymore.


What are all your voltages / CPU-NB speeds and all that? We've got the same CPU and I'd like mine to get up to around 3.2-3.4Ghz "stable" ...

How did you do it?


----------



## Metalcrack

CPU: 1.462
CPU-NB: 1.3999999999
NB: 1.2
SB: Auto


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack;12807269*
> CPU: 1.462
> CPU-NB: 1.3999999999
> NB: 1.2
> SB: Auto


Sorry for being such a pest but, I'm assuming those are the voltages, which are a tremendous help. I read the the cpuVcore should be around 1.46~ in order to sustain the 4th core at higher speeds.

Now, what are the clock speeds of your

CPU: ?G/Mhz
CPU-NB: ?G/Mhz
NB: ?G/Mhz

Note: My cpu is an X3 720 BE unlocked to 4 cores, making it a respective X4 *20. Not the standard X3 720.


----------



## Mit Namso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12448100*
> Yep. My system would not boot after enabling the fourth core, so seems like my chip does not unlock.
> 
> My stock vcore is 1.25v. I am testing 3.6GHz at 1.35v now. Load temperatures 27°C. Wicked.


How much did you up the CPU volts and the CPU-NB volts when you tried to unlock?


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mit Namso;12809850*
> How much did you up the CPU volts and the CPU-NB volts when you tried to unlock?


Didn't up the CPU-NB clock or volts.

Upped the cpuVcore +0.125 making it 1.425V, upped the clock to 3.0Ghz.

It is unlocked just not passing OCCT.


----------



## Mit Namso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealEyes;12810029*
> Didn't up the CPU-NB clock or volts.
> 
> Upped the cpuVcore +0.125 making it 1.425V, upped the clock to 3.0Ghz.
> 
> It is unlocked just not passing OCCT.


Well in my OCing exploits, the CPU-NB part on my 2nd worker in P95 is the weakest link.

And so I have its volts at about 1.48, which people said is also safe, just not used as high that much.

Recently I went from 310x12 x9 to 305x12 x9, because although I did a 11h22m P95 run with custom blend of 2800MB RAM, sometimes it still fails at 3h30m, and around 5h

So I set it back to 305x12 x9, I did a quick +2h run, soon I'll do some long runs and make sure that it consistently passes 12h.

Hopefully when I get watercooling I'll get further, Temps are a big issue now too.


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mit Namso*


Well in my OCing exploits, the CPU-NB part on my 2nd worker in P95 is the weakest link.

And so I have its volts at about 1.48, which people said is also safe, just not used as high that much.

Recently I went from 310x12 x9 to 305x12 x9, because although I did a 11h22m P95 run with custom blend of 2800MB RAM, sometimes it still fails at 3h30m, and around 5h

So I set it back to 305x12 x9, I did a quick +2h run, soon I'll do some long runs and make sure that it consistently passes 12h.

Hopefully when I get watercooling I'll get further, Temps are a big issue now too.


So, you've got the 740 BE, I've got the 720... I wonder what difference it will make.

Anyways, I'm back at 2.8Ghz on 4 cores now. I'll see if I can bump up the clock using the bus speed, it usually doesn't like that though. Perhaps I'm not adjusting the voltages correctly?

What is CPU PLL Voltage Control? Maybe I should take a screenshot of my BIOS and show you all what can be configured... There is so much!


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealEyes;12812946*
> So, you've got the 740 BE, I've got the 720... I wonder what difference it will make.
> 
> Anyways, I'm back at 2.8Ghz on 4 cores now. I'll see if I can bump up the clock using the bus speed, it usually doesn't like that though. Perhaps I'm not adjusting the voltages correctly?
> 
> What is CPU PLL Voltage Control? Maybe I should take a screenshot of my BIOS and show you all what can be configured... There is so much!


Well, no screenshot of the BIOS but, I got a screenshot of my desktop!

OCCT stable after 15 minutes. Does that count?

Upping the bus freq. as well as the voltages made this work out nicely. I'd call it stable but, I'm going to double-check my voltages and try for a faster clock speed. I want MaxOC, you know...
OVER9k00000000000!!!!11


----------



## RealEyes

Seems my rig doesn't like going over 3.2Ghz without me having to up the CpuVcore to 1.45V But, Im not sure how great that'd be. I guess... Everyone else is doing it? Maybe I should goto 1.45V. Right now it's at 1.424V @ 3.2Ghz, stable.


----------



## Dave73

I have mine at 1.475V for 3.5GHz. I think max V is 1.55 so 1.45V would be safe.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave73;12816808*
> I have mine at 1.475V for 3.5GHz. I think max V is 1.55 so 1.45V would be safe.


I run at 1.55 vid 3.6ghz unlocked to x4


----------



## rasa123

I just found this club after having my x3 for almost two years.







Anyway, I was playing around with my overclock yesterday and managed to bump my unlocked 720 to 3.7ghz @ 1.5v, which apparently is kind of rare. Temps don't go above 50c, but that is still above my comfort zone. Guess I'll have to get a CPU loop going now...


----------



## RealEyes

Very nice guys! Yeah, the temps around 50C are above my comfort zone, so I'll leave it at 3.2Ghz for a while, maybe push for 3.4Ghz sometime or another.


----------



## billy66bare

NICE OC Rasa!! Especially unlocked!


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rasa123*


I just found this club after having my x3 for almost two years.







Anyway, I was playing around with my overclock yesterday and managed to bump my unlocked 720 to 3.7ghz @ 1.5v, which apparently is kind of rare. Temps don't go above 50c, but that is still above my comfort zone. Guess I'll have to get a CPU loop going now...










For an unlocked chip, 3.7GHz is really pretty good. 50c is fine.


----------



## pc-illiterate

from what ive read, 3.6 is the wall most of the 720 unlockeds.
i get 3.2 stock volts 200x16............... [email protected]
i have 3.36 @1.425v 224 reference x15 multi x9 ht....... [email protected]
i have gotten 3.5 but too hot for my cooler. 219 x 16 @1.45v with x9 [email protected]

but i i wont go over 56*c while stressing. hence 3.5 being too hot. shut down after 1/2 hour prime blend. temps hit 54c so i stopped.


----------



## Ghostcracker

some people have their 720 at 3.8ghz little part of the club


----------



## Willhemmens

I'd like to thank the user who changed the titles of the spreadsheet and screwed up the listings. I've gt this persons Google info, reported him to Google and Overclock.net, who are now watching the user.


----------



## Floy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostcracker;12834503*
> some people have their 720 at 3.8ghz little part of the club


3.8GHz here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mit Namso;12809850*
> How much did you up the CPU volts and the CPU-NB volts when you tried to unlock?


I set the CPU vcore to 1.55v and NB voltage to 1.4v, yet no luck. I am well happy with three cores at 3.8GHz, so I am not that sad.


----------



## Gheris

Hello all,
I have been attempting to unlock my x3 720 but have been running into some issues. I purchased the processor from a trustworthy seller who was able to unlock the 4th core and log into windows and he tested the unlock without any issues, but I am not having that same experience.

Last night after unlocking the processor I upped the voltage to 1.4v but still experienced the same issue. I get the Starting Windows screen where the colored globules start to form the windows logo then BAM! Blue screen, and reboot. Now the blue screen happens so quickly that I cannot see what it says so I am SOL on that front. Haven't been able to find the .dmp files, but I can't say I really looked to hard.

My next step was to keep the 4th core unlocked, but disable the 4th core in the Bios. If this were to work I was thinking to myself that perhaps the 4th core was in fact a dud. However when I did this I still got the blue screen at the starting windows prompt and it rebooted again. Now if the issue was the 4th core and it was disable wouldn't I load into Windows normally? Anyone have any ideas on what I could do next? Oh and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gheris*


Hello all,
I have been attempting to unlock my x3 720 but have been running into some issues. I purchased the processor from a trustworthy seller who was able to unlock the 4th core and log into windows and he tested the unlock without any issues, but I am not having that same experience.

Last night after unlocking the processor I upped the voltage to 1.4v but still experienced the same issue. I get the Starting Windows screen where the colored globules start to form the windows logo then BAM! Blue screen, and reboot. Now the blue screen happens so quickly that I cannot see what it says so I am SOL on that front. Haven't been able to find the .dmp files, but I can't say I really looked to hard.

My next step was to keep the 4th core unlocked, but disable the 4th core in the Bios. If this were to work I was thinking to myself that perhaps the 4th core was in fact a dud. However when I did this I still got the blue screen at the starting windows prompt and it rebooted again. Now if the issue was the 4th core and it was disable wouldn't I load into Windows normally? Anyone have any ideas on what I could do next? Oh and sorry for the long post.


Are you on the latest bios available for your board?


----------



## Mit Namso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;12835627*
> I'd like to thank the user who changed the titles of the spreadsheet and screwed up the listings. I've gt this persons Google info, reported him to Google and Overclock.net, who are now watching the user.


Yeah you probably mean me.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mit Namso;12844961*
> Yeah you probably mean me.


Did you change all the titles to extremely rude words? If not, it wasn't you.


----------



## Gheris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3;12843312*
> Are you on the latest bios available for your board?


Just updated the BIOS last week.


----------



## Mit Namso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Did you change all the titles to extremely rude words? If not, it wasn't you.










No definitely NOT, I saw that and thought it was gross, (EDIT: and it never crossed my mind that someone went in there and changed it, I figured it was originally like that.)

I all I did was added myself to the main list.

And I added myself to the suicide runs, I only listed 1.5V, but I have had it just over 1.55V on some tests, I guess that SS only had 1.5V, I'll check.

But the titles I changed were in "suicide" runs, they were to the best of my recollection

I added the "CPU type", and put it before the "chipset" so that it could be seen on page....that page didn't have a horizontal scroll, it needs one.

And I added a "stability comment", and thats all I can remember.


----------



## Fooliobass

- Clock Speed - 240
- Bus xMulti - 15
- RAM Speed - 1600
- Vcore - 1.464
- FSB - 2400
- Asus M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
- 880G
- Hyper 212+
- Number of Core's - 3

- CPU-Z


----------



## k_ozz

I have a 740 Black Edition currently OC'ed to 3500 my multiplier is at 17.5, tried bumping it up to 18 and it blued screened when running Intel Burn Test on Max. My initial thought is to bump up the vCore.

Thoughts or Advice...

Thanks,

K


----------



## pc-illiterate

yep. more juice. im in the process of upping my vcore to get my once unlocked 720 @ 3.5 stable again as a triple core 3.4
too little vcore can cause 0x124 bsod.
just make sure you prime95 test for at 12 hours to make sure its stable. i was failing at 8.5 hours. im currently in hour 11 going for my 24 hour stable.
good luck.


----------



## billy66bare

My first thought is can you run Intel Burn Test on Max at all stock settings?


----------



## k_ozz

I can run it at stock speeds with the 4th core unlocked.

What settings should i use for prime95..never ran it before.

Thanks,

K


----------



## billy66bare

Then your best bet is more voltage.

Remember, these chips generally like cooler temperatures over higher voltages.


----------



## billy66bare

Most people use Blend on Prime. You'll see when you get it running. I generally use OCCT on large data sets for 1 hour.


----------



## k_ozz

Thanks,

I will set it up to run tonight to see if its stable.

Is so then my next step will be to bump up the v core a notch and the multiplier another .5

This is probably a dumb question however if it blue screens during the night will the computer automatically shut off or is there a setting somewhere i need to check so it does that.

Thanks Again,

K


----------



## welly321

Has anyone succesfully unlocked the 4th core with a foxconn a79a-s? If so which BIOS did you use? Thanks. Ive tried ACC all options and no matter what, it shows 3 cores only.

Also I have a question. Is it better to just overclock with the multiplier and keep my ram at 1066 or to get a higher cpu clock with the FSB but then I have to clock down my ram to 800.


----------



## pc-illiterate

you can set your ram at 800 and then raise the reference clock(fsb) til you become cpu unstable or you max your ram stable

k ozz, dont bump the volts up plus the multi also. bump the voltage til its stable THEN go bump your multi up. baby steps buddy, baby steps


----------



## billy66bare

I would suggest both of you check out Dolk's guide here:

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=596023

Knowledge is power, and in this case, it's the power not to go mad trying to hunt down and instability, or damage your hardware.

Not that anybody minds helping.


----------



## SGY

Here is my 720 with unlocked core.










Temp is 30C idle and 45C load with a Hyper TX3.


----------



## Floy

Oh wow, excellent temperatures! Especially for an unlocked quad at 3.5GHz! You also have a nice vcore for an unlock!

Well done!


----------



## billy66bare

You got a NICE chip there, SGY!


----------



## SGY

Thanks! At 3.6GHz it will need 1.42 volts but i'm happy with 3.5GHz now.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652


----------



## Willhemmens

Cheap! Free postage too!


----------



## ragejg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;13949201*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652


Crap, and I've been listing my unlockable x3 720BE for $82 shipped... meh, looks like I gotta drop price...







That's gonna make it harder for me to re-afford an x6.









Damn this is a lengthy thread.... not many using an x3 with my motherboard/chipset either. I was able to work my old x6 to 4.0ghz with this setup, and I tried applying a similar (but different due to HTT vs multi OCing) ethos to this 720BE, but with the core unlocked it's just not responding as favorably, even with voltage cresting over 1.5v.


----------



## Dromihetes

Joining in

- CPU - Phenom 2 720 BE
- Number of Core's - 3
- Clock Speed - 3214.69 MHz
- Bus x Multi - 200.92 * 16
- RAM Speed - 802 Mhz
- Vcore - 1.328v
- NB - 2410 MHz/1,3v
- HT Link - 2009 MHz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte 770-UD3 v2.0 FKD
- Chipset - NB 770 + SB 7xx
- CPU Cooling - Cooler Master Hyper TX2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878720

Too bad the RAM is the spare pair ,my 4 Gigs XMS 2 died and can t install the replacement XMS 3 on this mobo


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragejg;13949482*
> Crap, and I've been listing my unlockable x3 720BE for $82 shipped... meh, looks like I gotta drop price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna make it harder for me to re-afford an x6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Probably explains why no one wants my X3 for $50, too. lol

That is a decent price, too.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652

How LOW can you go!

sry


----------



## billy66bare

I sold for $40 on ebay with buy it now. It wasn't up for more than 10 minutes. LOL


----------



## Fooliobass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103652

How LOW can you go!

sry










I paid $68 for my 740 BE OEM on Black Friday, I am still loving that deal.


----------



## GREG MISO

I have an asrock a770de+ motherboard and a phenom 720 be and i cant seem to get it any higher than 3.4 on 3 or 4 cores any help?


----------



## Willhemmens

What other kit are you running? Cooling ect.

Also, what are your ambient temps like?


----------



## billy66bare

Definitely need more specs.


----------



## GREG MISO

I running an nzxt gamma case with a corsair h50 watercooler in push pull a diablotek 600 watt psu 1 320gb seagate barracuda 3 gigs of ddr2. my ambient temps are 35c inside the case and 80 f in the house.i also have a 120mm fan at the front of case and 2 120 on side.


----------



## GREG MISO

Okay i got my 720 x3 to 3.6 ghz by putting the vcore to 1.52 stable in prime and maxed out at 52 degrees celcius. Anybody have an idea of max temps or vcore?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942912


----------



## Willhemmens

I wouldn't worry about temps too much, you will run out of clocks before you start over heating. For air cooling, 1.55v is said to be the maximum recommended.


----------



## GREG MISO

I'm using a corsair h50 in push pull how many volts do u think i could get out of it.


----------



## GREG MISO

Finally got to 3.6 ghz with a core unlocked and a bit of overvolting.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944170


----------



## Fortunex

*- Clock Speed* 3400MHz
*- Bus xMulti *200 x 17
*- RAM Speed* 1333MHz 7-7-7-20
*- Vcore *1.425v BIOS, 1.399-1.402v under load
*- HT Link* 2000MHz
*- NB Speed* 2000MHz
*- Motherboard *Asus M4A79XTD Evo
*- Chipset* 790FX
*- CPU Cooling* Xigmatek HDT-S1283
*- Number of Cores* 3
*- Cpuz Validation* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944174

I could go higher, but I want Cool n Quiet on for the summer.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


I wouldn't worry about temps too much, you will run out of clocks before you start over heating. For air cooling, 1.55v is said to be the maximum recommended.


really ? it's an asinine thing to tell a new overclocker to not worry about temps.
amd claims 62* max temp. oc'ers here claim max 55* helps with stability.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


I could go higher, but I want Cool n Quiet on for the summer.



ummmm, up the reference clock also. you dont have to rely on the cpu multi alone. thats called half-assing








take your cpu-nb up to at least 2400 and get as close to 2700 as you can. you might not make it over 2600 nb but its better than a core of 3.8g and 2000 nb


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*


really ? it's an asinine thing to tell a new overclocker to not worry about temps.
amd claims 62* max temp. oc'ers here claim max 55* helps with stability.


Insane? I don't think so. If you ever manage to damage or kill an AMD CPU by overclocking normally on air or water, I will be quite surprised.


----------



## pc-illiterate

asÂ·iÂ·nine/ˈasəˌnīn/
Adjective: Extremely stupid or foolish

yeah. it is stupid to tell someone to not worry about temps, period.


----------



## GREG MISO

so what temps should i stop at with a corsair h50 watercooler.


----------



## billy66bare

If you are trying for a high overclock, you'll probably start crashing around 47 or so anyways. Most people stay below 55C, though.


----------



## GREG MISO

I had it stable on 4 cores at 3.6 and the temps were going up to 63c without crash?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;14524218*
> Insane? I don't think so. If you ever manage to damage or kill an AMD CPU by overclocking normally on air or water, I will be quite surprised.


I've killed a couple. Temps are the bane of CPUs. I killed my old 4000+ at 1.5v


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO;14524874*
> I had it stable on 4 cores at 3.6 and the temps were going up to 63c without crash?


I really would push past 55c at full load....it will work but will definitely reduce the life of ur CPU


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;14523948*
> amd claims 62* max temp. oc'ers here claim max 55* helps with stability.


^+^


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO;14524874*
> I had it stable on 4 cores at 3.6 and the temps were going up to 63c without crash?


3.6 isn't that _high_, but kudos all the same for getting one past 55 without a crash. What are you using to stress test?


----------



## GREG MISO

Just prime 95,3d mark vantage,06 and 11, and thats about it.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO;14525264*
> Just prime 95,3d mark vantage,06 and 11, and thats about it.


Try linx or intel burn test as well.


----------



## billy66bare

Or OCCT on Large Data sets for an hour.


----------



## GREG MISO

ok


----------



## GREG MISO

Whats a good board to use with the 720 that has ddr3 and crossfire capable for around 100 or less?


----------



## mastertrixter

Biostar ta890fxe can be had for around $100. I go with a biostar or asus board though as most of their models have a 4+2 powerphase


----------



## Gvaz

I got this thing to run 3.7 @ 1.525v

Some reason any lower gets me FFT errors

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1945821


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;14523948*
> ummmm, up the reference clock also. you dont have to rely on the cpu multi alone. thats called half-assing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take your cpu-nb up to at least 2400 and get as close to 2700 as you can. you might not make it over 2600 nb but its better than a core of 3.8g and 2000 nb


I hit lower voltages at the same clocks using just the multi, so I'll stick with that. In the winter I up it to 250x14.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14526202*
> Biostar ta890fxe can be had for around $100. I go with a biostar or asus board though as most of their models have a 4+2 powerphase


+1 for ASUS. Even this $200 Gigabyte can't hit 2600 HT/2600 NB like all 3 of the ASUS M4N72-E's that I had did. The ASUS did it with ease, though it did loose 100Mhz of overclock with the 720.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;14528590*
> +1 for ASUS. Even this $200 Gigabyte can't hit 2600 HT/2600 NB like all 3 of the ASUS M4N72-E's that I had did. The ASUS did it with ease, though it did loose 100Mhz of overclock with the 720.


I run my ta870u3 at 2950nb and this cheap adata ram at 1840.....all unlocked to an x4


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14524943*
> I've killed a couple. Temps are the bane of CPUs. I killed my old 4000+ at 1.5v


Can't have been normal overclocking then really, can it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14526202*
> Biostar ta890fxe can be had for around $100. I go with a biostar or asus board though as most of their models have a 4+2 powerphase


I would not normally recommend a 4+1 board for overclocking especially not MSI boards anyway. The Biostar TA890FXE is a perfectly fine though.

Something like this Gigabyte board would be good. It features an 8+2 Phase design, Mosfet heat sinking and it's also AM3+ so you're good for when Bulldozer arrives. It is $115 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;14528590*
> +1 for ASUS. Even this $200 Gigabyte can't hit 2600 HT/2600 NB like all 3 of the ASUS M4N72-E's that I had did. The ASUS did it with ease, though it did loose 100Mhz of overclock with the 720.


2600 CPU-NB is pretty low for a 970. What Voltage were you supplying?

I'd also just like to say, as the owner of this thread/club, I do happen to have quite a wide range of knowledge when it comes to Phenom II and AMD overclocking.


----------



## mastertrixter

Wil the 4000+ was just normal oc'ing. Just went bad after about 6 months at that voltage never going over 50c. But I've killed a 5400+ and 555 doing suicides at 1.6+ 

Also I believe the ta890fxe is a 4+2 phase as my 870+ is also 4+2


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*


I had it stable on 4 cores at 3.6 and the temps were going up to 63c without crash?


How long for Prime95? If its for an hour or two I'd call that pretty stable especially if you're hitting 63C and you didn't crash or drop any cores. Just because it breaks 55C DOES NOT mean it won't be stable, it just means if you're nearing the edge of stability the higher temps brings a higher chance of instability. If you're hitting 63C and still stable in Prime, you've probably got more room to go.


----------



## Fooliobass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;14528590*
> +1 for ASUS. Even this $200 Gigabyte can't hit 2600 HT/2600 NB like all 3 of the ASUS M4N72-E's that I had did. The ASUS did it with ease, though it did loose 100Mhz of overclock with the 720.


I have my PHII 740 x3 running on an Asus M4A88TD-V Evo/USB3 @ 3.6Ghz, Ram @ 1600 and my HT/NB @ 2640 running 24/7 stable.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


How long for Prime95? If its for an hour or two I'd call that pretty stable especially if you're hitting 63C and you didn't crash or drop any cores. Just because it breaks 55C DOES NOT mean it won't be stable, it just means if you're nearing the edge of stability the higher temps brings a higher chance of instability. If you're hitting 63C and still stable in Prime, you've probably got more room to go.


I do 12hrs prime and 50 passes on linx and ibt to consider it stable. If it passes 55c at all I won't run it. Prolly safe til 60c but I don't risk it. Personal choice


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I do 12hrs prime and 50 passes on linx and ibt to consider it stable. If it passes 55c at all I won't run it. Prolly safe til 60c but I don't risk it. Personal choice


Exactly. Personal choice. It's also relevant to know the usage of the computer. For benchmarks, just needs to be stable enough. For folding, well something like your criteria at the minimum. For games, I'd say somewhere in between. Ultimately I consider my computer stable if anything I could possibly do under normal usage and I don't have any errors or crashes, its good to go. That's all that matters anyway. Being able to use it without worry or concern that any type of use would cause a problem.


----------



## NoGuru

I'm looking for a used 720BE. Let me know what cha got?


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14558324*
> I'm looking for a used 720BE. Let me know what cha got?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652

Otherwise, good luck. Kept seeing them online for over $100. Even $140. That's more than they sold new!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010;14566698*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652
> 
> Otherwise, good luck. Kept seeing them online for over $100. Even $140. That's more than they sold new!


I thought they were ~$100-$140 new? I remember getting mine for I think $140CAD.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14566820*
> I thought they were ~$100-$140 new? I remember getting mine for I think $140CAD.


Yeah. I think you're right. They were $129 when I started putting together my sig rig tho.


----------



## NoGuru

Forget that, I won't pay more then $40 for one.


----------



## dl_rank1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14566820*
> I thought they were ~$100-$140 new? I remember getting mine for I think $140CAD.


What voltage which is running on the processor??


----------



## Benz

1.325v I think, mine can reach 3.4GHz @ stock voltage


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Forget that, I won't pay more then $40 for one.


Good luck with that.


----------



## kabj06

I got mine running at:

Clock speed: 3773
Vcore 1.46875
FSBxMulti: 222x17
RAM Speed: 739
NB Speed: 2219.9
HT Link: 2220
Motherboard: ASUS M488T-V EVO
Chipset: AMD 880g
Cooling: Silenx iXtrema Effizio


----------



## kabj06

Oops, it probably helps to have the CPU-Z validation.


----------



## MGSRevolver

Looking for advice here, first-time builder/overclocker. I have a Phenom II X3 720be, fourth core unlock failed. So I'm looking to push clock speeds to their max stable point. Using a Cooler Master TX3 with the included thermal paste, and a Rosewill Cruiser case with its stock fans (front/side intake, back/top exhaust). It's at 3.6ghz now, voltage increased to 1.425 - 43c load after about 30 minutes of Prime95. Can I go further? And is there any point as far as increasing my potential to run next-gen games on ultra/1080p? I don't want to destroy the chip in just a year. See screenshot below. Thanks.










Also I have not touched memory speed/timings because I have no idea what to do with them. Using $35 value RAM.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I raised the voltage for no reason in particular, just because I thought I'd have to. Should I try lowering to stock?


----------



## billy66bare

That's damn good voltage for 3.6 on one of those chips, temps as well.
Going further will depend on you. Most games are very GPU dependent, and at 3.6 you will be great for running any single GPU. If you go SLI or Crossfire, you will want to push it as high as you can for mid to high end GPU. 1 GPU (even a GTX580) will be fine with 2 cores (not many games use more than 2) at that speed, the 3rd is a nice bonus.
3.8 is usually the max for those chips unless you get an absolute jewel. AM2+/AM3's really like low temperatures over higher voltage, but you appear to live in a walk in freezer. lol
You should check out Intel burn test for short testing between frequency/voltage changes, and OCCT for long term tests. Intel will tell you real quick if you are unstable, and OCCT will beat the crap out of your chip on large data sets to make sure it's rock solid. Prime is great if you feel the need to run 8 hours+.


----------



## MGSRevolver

Thanks a lot for your reply. I think I'll just settle at 3.6 for now. Bought a 6850 earlier and I wanted to make sure my cpu speed wasn't bottlenecking the card (no intention of xfiring - this is a budget build, and mobo doesn't support it anyway).

So at the posted speed/voltage/temps, there is no need to mess around with memory speed/voltage/timings, right?

Also, I lowered the HSF speed from 3000rpm to about 2200, and temps under Intel burn test are now at 47c - still nothing to worry about? Lowering the speed by 800rpm makes a huge difference in terms of noise.


----------



## billy66bare

Intel is pushing you CPU to levels you won't see during gaming. But if you fold, or your room gets hotter for some reason, you want to be sure your temps are under control. 55C is what AMD recomends as the max temperature, above that, you are shortening the life span of the chip.
Just running 1 card you should be golden with that speed.
Just set your RAM timings to SPD. They are usually listed on the manufacturer's website. Setting it lower (i.e. what your board probably set it at) can cause instability, though it's rare.
The only other thing I'd suggest is to raise your NB as high as you can. Getting it around 2600 can show a bit of performance increase. To do so, you'll need to up your "CPU-NB" voltage which will also raise your CPU temps.
You got some decent quality parts for a budget build. Kudos! For not thinking something is cheaper = "budget"
If you haven't found it yet here is a really good AM2/3 overclocking guide.


----------



## Joes2silly

Just water cooled my PC so I've finally been able to start OC'ing my 720 BE.
3.7Ghz clock
200x18.5 (bus x multiplier)
670 Mhz (RAM)
1.536 Vcore
2200 Mhz HT Link
2400 Mhz NB
Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H
Water cooled (EK supreme HF block)
4 cores
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990818

I had it stable at 2.8 Ghz but while trying to push it further my computer crashed and I haven't been able to get the settings right after that. Seems I hit a wall at 2.7-2.8 ghz even with the 4th core disabled. Is anyone else having similar problems with this motherboard?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joes2silly;14875425*
> Just water cooled my PC so I've finally been able to start OC'ing my 720 BE.
> 3.7Ghz clock
> 200x18.5 (bus x multiplier)
> 670 Mhz (RAM)
> 1.536 Vcore
> 2200 Mhz HT Link
> 2400 Mhz NB
> Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H
> Water cooled (EK supreme HF block)
> 4 cores
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990818
> 
> I had it stable at 2.8 Ghz but while trying to push it further my computer crashed and I haven't been able to get the settings right after that. Seems I hit a wall at 2.7-2.8 ghz even with the 4th core disabled. Is anyone else having similar problems with this motherboard?


3.7-3.8Ghz is the upper limits for a 720 BE on Air/Water. Unless you have a golden chip you're near or at the ceiling already.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


3.7-3.8Ghz is the upper limits for a 720 BE on Air/Water. Unless you have a golden chip you're near or at the ceiling already.


+1

Pushing over 3.8 is what killed my first one. It was stable at that speed, but with very high voltage. It booted a few times at 4.0 and 4.1 even (see suicide run list). A few months later the memory controller started dieing. It's somewhat difficult to get a solid Quad C2 _truly_ stable at 4.0 Ghz, getting a tri there is even more difficult. I say truly because some thing that if it boots windows or plays games it is stable.

If your stable at 3.8 take it and run. If you keep getting crashes, try running sfc \\scannow, you may have corrupted some windows files.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


+1

Pushing over 3.8 is what killed my first one. It was stable at that speed, but with very high voltage. It booted a few times at 4.0 and 4.1 even (see suicide run list). A few months later the memory controller started dieing. It's somewhat difficult to get a solid Quad C2 _truly_ stable at 4.0 Ghz, getting a tri there is even more difficult. I say truly because some thing that if it boots windows or plays games it is stable.

If your stable at 3.8 take it and run. If you keep getting crashes, try running sfc \\scannow, you may have corrupted some windows files.


Just to be clear speed won't kill ur CPU. The voltages and temps u use to get there however might. Keep it under 1.55v and 55c and ur pretty safe!


----------



## Joes2silly

Im pretty sure I can push it further but these last two cores are really giving me trouble. I keep tweaking the ACC but it always seems like one of those cores is giving me trouble. Right now Im running it at 1.6V with a multiplier of 18 and a FSB of 210 btw


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joes2silly*


Im pretty sure I can push it further but these last two cores are really giving me trouble. I keep tweaking the ACC but it always seems like one of those cores is giving me trouble. Right now Im running it at 1.6V with a multiplier of 18 and a FSB of 210 btw


What are ur temps??? 1.6 is pretty high. Starting the electron migration that kills CPUs in that territory


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Just to be clear speed won't kill ur CPU. The voltages and temps u use to get there however might. Keep it under 1.55v and 55c and ur pretty safe!


Yep, my bad.









1.6 is pretty high. You may want to raise your NB frequency and stabilize that around 24-2600. If you are just trying for a suicide run anyways, drop a few ice cubes in your reservoir.


----------



## Joes2silly

I was running at 1.6v for stability but it has increased my temps. At load Im at around 55*C and my NB is around 2500 mhz. Im not quite sure the problem is there but I'll try backing off my voltage and tweaking my NB frequency and voltage


----------



## billy66bare

You should be good with 2500 NB and 55 isn't bad for load assuming you're running a heavy stress test (OCCT, Intel Burn test). You should probably just try to tweak your voltages.

Here is a good guide showing the relevance of the NB to CPU speed when overclocking.


----------



## Joes2silly

Well I backed the voltage down to 1.55 volts but Im still getting errors in OCC and P95. It seems like the problem is with the 4th core but I've tried adjusting the ACC without any luck. Does anyone have any experience in messing with the ACC on these chips?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joes2silly;14883721*
> Well I backed the voltage down to 1.55 volts but Im still getting errors in OCC and P95. It seems like the problem is with the 4th core but I've tried adjusting the ACC without any luck. Does anyone have any experience in messing with the ACC on these chips?


The 4th core may not be stable. Dropping the acc essentially drops the oc on that core ie -2 is 2% under the other cores. I messed with acc and had mine at -6 to get 3.65 stable at 1.5 vid. The fourth core was at 3.37 though


----------



## Joes2silly

Well here's the funny thing. I read somewhere that if you have a weaker core, you should try boosting it by upping the ACC. But when I set the ACC on the 4th core to +2% suddenly I get errors on my 3rd core. Should I be lowering the ACC instead of raising it?


----------



## t3haxle

I love how half the list is MA790 w/ a Xigmatek Dark Knight, just found that funny.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joes2silly;14883246*
> I was running at 1.6v for stability but it has increased my temps. At load Im at around 55*C and my NB is around 2500 mhz. Im not quite sure the problem is there but I'll try backing off my voltage and tweaking my NB frequency and voltage


You're on stock CPU cooling, running 1.6 with the 4th core unlocked and you're peak load is 55C? That's not possible.


----------



## Joes2silly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;14885751*
> You're on stock CPU cooling, running 1.6 with the 4th core unlocked and you're peak load is 55C? That's not possible.


Ignore that. Just water cooled my computer and haven't had time to change that. And I actually lowered the voltage down to a reasonable 1.55V


----------



## billy66bare

If you're trying that speed with the 4th core unlocked you'll need much better water cooling. lol The 4th core is faulty (hence it being locked) and requires more voltage to keep stable at stock speeds. OCing it past that and asking it to OC like a 965's is going to require quite a bit of juice. You're basically trying to run something that is defective, better than many non-defective models can, which leads back to needing a "golden" chip.


----------



## Joes2silly

Well I wanted to run a higher multiplier and keep my stock FSB for tweaking later, but I had to bump it up to 1.6v to get it to boot into windows. The 3rd and 4th core were giving me problems so I tried to mess with the ACC and it stopped booting. So I raised the voltage to 1.625 and it's been running pretty solid. With my fans on 100% it's been maxing out at around 55*C under load. But I started noticing something in P95. My cores were not finishing in order (1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th) so I've been playing with the ACC to try to fix that but when I get close it either wont boot or blue screens on me after 5+ min in p95. Has anyone had any luck with this sort of thing? Like I mentioned earlier I think if I can solve this issue I can push this thing even further


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;14886322*
> If you're trying that speed with the 4th core unlocked you'll need much better water cooling. lol The 4th core is faulty (hence it being locked) and requires more voltage to keep stable at stock speeds. OCing it past that and asking it to OC like a 965's is going to require quite a bit of juice. You're basically trying to run something that is defective, better than many non-defective models can, which leads back to needing a "golden" chip.


This is false. These chips are produces in batches. They do samples from the batches and if a core on the test sample is faulty the whole batch becomes x3 or even x2 chips. Just because the sample had a faulty core does not mean ur 4th core is faulty at all.

That being said most people reach a cap around 3.8 stable and very few at 4.0 stable. These are all first generation 945 batch failures essentially.

As far as your voltage goes 1.55 is the recommended Max regardless of temps for everyday usage. Anything higher for daily use and ur CPU will start to degrade faster than normal. If I was you I'd keep it at 1.55 and 3.8 and be happy.


----------



## pc-illiterate

a lot of people dont understand those high clocks in the 700 club max oc's are mostly suicide runs. i'd say its close to 90% of all chips that top out between 3.6 and 3.7
i'd love to see someone posting a 4.0ghz on a 700 chip stable on a real prime run.

i love your post though. after you mess with these chips for a year or sometimes even 6 months you know exactly what they can do in MOST cases.

i was stable at 3.5 unlocked for a year. im assuming mine has degraded since then because im not stable above 3.2 unlocked for a week now. i can still push 3.5 but its on a tri-core. i lose my 4th hdd in windows and post takes about 5 minutes to run through unlocked. it doesnt see that hdd in post either. if i lock it up its fine. everything runs fine and dandy, all normal. i wish 955's wouldve been as cheap as they are now.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


This is false. These chips are produces in batches. They do samples from the batches and if a core on the test sample is faulty the whole batch becomes x3 or even x2 chips. Just because the sample had a faulty core does not mean ur 4th core is faulty at all.


I don't think I can believe that. If that's true what you're saying is 99% of X3's and X2's would unlock to a stable quad? That's nonsense as I've got a 720 BE that in several different boards couldn't even boot with the 4th core regardless of speed or voltage. A good friend of mine ordered a 720 BE about the same time that I did. Exact same results. Both of our chips can do 3.6-3.7Ghz on 3 cores but 4th core is simply a no go.

So you're going to say mine and his are both the unlucky samples from batches?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


I don't think I can believe that. If that's true what you're saying is 99% of X3's and X2's would unlock to a stable quad? That's nonsense as I've got a 720 BE that in several different boards couldn't even boot with the 4th core regardless of speed or voltage. A good friend of mine ordered a 720 BE about the same time that I did. Exact same results. Both of our chips can do 3.6-3.7Ghz on 3 cores but 4th core is simply a no go.

So you're going to say mine and his are both the unlucky samples from batches?


Yup. I have built several systems with x3 720s and have had 3 in my personal rig. Out of say 15 or so only 1 wasn't stable as a quad


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14901730*
> Yup. I have built several systems with x3 720s and have had 3 in my personal rig. Out of say 15 or so only 1 wasn't stable as a quad


How do you know this is how AMD has handled the process? What's your source?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;14906598*
> How do you know this is how AMD has handled the process? What's your source?


It's what they have said when question about the unlocking capabilities of some chips. Too lazy to google search but it's old news


----------



## pshootr

I just ordered the x3 720. Hopefully there are still some that unlock.


----------



## GREG MISO

I'm trying to overclock my 720 be and you guys say the max temps is 55C does that mean the overall temp for the processor, or the individual core temp.Also what programs should i use for temp monitoring.


----------



## Fortunex

Core temps shouldn't go above 55c for too long.

Coretemp or HWmonitor are the best imo.


----------



## GREG MISO

so your saying that on hwmonitor thats what i use the per core temp max is 55.like the #o #1 #2 cores?


----------



## Derek1387

I have a 700e....

How do I go about trying to unlock that core?


----------



## billy66bare

Look for ACC or core calibration in your BIOS, and set it to auto. You'll probably want to do some Google research on unlocking that chip, and using your particular board to unlock cores.


----------



## nitd_kim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pshootr*


I just ordered the x3 720. Hopefully there are still some that unlock.










aren't 740be just as cheap? or are they really hard to find or something


----------



## Flying Toilet

Got my 720 to unlock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023167

That's the best I can do OC wise with my current heatsink.. 56 C on folding load. Considering ordering the Megahalem AM3 kit and seeing what kind of OC I can get with that safely.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*


Got my 720 to unlock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023167

That's the best I can do OC wise with my current heatsink.. 56 C on folding load. Considering ordering the Megahalem AM3 kit and seeing what kind of OC I can get with that safely.


Woot, nice! Grtz bro on the Unlock/OC I only hope I'm that lucky


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitd_kim*


aren't 740be just as cheap? or are they really hard to find or something


Yes, they were apparently a one time run.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*


Got my 720 to unlock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023167

That's the best I can do OC wise with my current heatsink.. 56 C on folding load. Considering ordering the Megahalem AM3 kit and seeing what kind of OC I can get with that safely.


That's not bad for an "X4 20".


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitd_kim;15121799*
> aren't 740be just as cheap? or are they really hard to find or something


TBH I never really looked at 740BE, or I dismissed it while budgeting.. So I don't know..


----------



## Flying Toilet

Newegg only carries the 720BE and it's out of stock. The 740 is pretty hard to find these days.


----------



## pshootr

I just noticed that the x3 720BE is no longer in-stock at the egg







What if my chip is DOA?


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr;15134946*
> I just noticed that the x3 720BE is no longer in-stock at the egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if my chip is DOA?


Since it's out of stock they'll probably give you a refund.


----------



## mxthunder

Just thought I would pop in here for a moment. In my HTPC I run a fully unlocked X3 720BE as a quad @ 3.4ghz 24/7. I bought the chip way back in February of 2009! How time flys.


----------



## pshootr

I received a rev. 2 x3-720BE It unlocked and seems to be doing fine so far on stock voltage. But I'm not sure how to reliably check my core temps now. Sensors don't seem to work while core is unlocked. Using CPUID Hardware Monitor's "CPUTIN" reading. Not sure how accurate this is.


----------



## Fortunex

Re-lock it, record the difference between the core and mobo CPU sensors while idle and under load, then apply that difference when it's unlocked.


----------



## Benz

Mine also unlock fine on an AM2+ board and now on my AM3+ it isn't stable.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15199623*
> Re-lock it, record the difference between the core and mobo CPU sensors while idle and under load, then apply that difference when it's unlocked.


Thanks for the tip, I will have to give that a shot. I guess you mean to record the difference between the Core/MB temps? Then add the difference to my locked idle/load temps to have an estimate temp?


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benz;15200130*
> Mine also unlecked fine on an AM2+ board and now on my AM3+ it isn't stable.


AM3+ specifications call for more vdroop than AM3. That was Gigabyte's response anyways.


----------



## sabiaculuneta

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034670


----------



## Benz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


AM3+ specifications call for more vdroop than AM3. That was Gigabyte's response anyways.


Honestly, I don't have any vdroop with the UD3. I have my CPU overclocked to 3.6GHz with 1.45v, HWMonitor shows 1.46v, so actually my voltage rises a little.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034741


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benz*


Honestly, I don't have any vdroop with the UD3. I have my CPU overclocked to 3.6GHz with 1.45v, HWMonitor shows 1.46v, so actually my voltage rises a little.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034741


Same here. With the F5 BIOS most software reads 1.6 when it was set to 1.55. It seems that different software's read it differently. But none have really show the "massive" Vdroops that a lot of people have been talking about. It's usually way over.


----------



## Benz

Well I learned a long time ago that the software is not to be trusted especially when dealing with voltages









Also, there's an F6D BIOS for the UD5, try it out.


----------



## billy66bare

Werd?

Google can't find it. You got a link?


----------



## pshootr

While running at 3x I'm getting temps like this.
Load= CPU 33.5 C / MB-Socket 48.4-48.5 C

While running at 4x I'm getting only a MB-Socket temp, like this.
Load= MB-Socket 48.4-48.8 C









How am I supposed to project a core temp like this lol


----------



## Fortunex

Looks like your temps are the same, you sure the fourth core is being unlocked?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Looks like your temps are the same, you sure the fourth core is being unlocked?


According to bios, and AMD Overdrive, and CPUID, yes. And CPUID recognizes it as a Denab when unlocked lol. I know the temp situation seems crazy, I wish I had a probe.

BTW,My chip is a C2 rev.


----------



## pshootr

I just installed ASRock's F-Stream Tuning utility, and it is showing MB and CPU temp while unlocked. I wonder if it should be accurate?

I did a small multi increase to 15=3000Gz

Load
=======================
CPU 49-50 C - MB 45 C

Sound about rite?


----------



## Willhemmens

That sounds about right, yes.


----------



## Benz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


Werd?

Google can't find it. You got a link?


Sure, here you go

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...?pid=3891#bios


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benz;15225596*
> Sure, here you go
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3891#bios


LOL I thought it was a beta that someone had posted on a forum. Flashed it and running great! Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;15225330*
> That sounds about right, yes.


Thanks a lot Willhemmens, I'm so happy I can read the cpu temp now even with the chip unlocked. So for F-Stream seems to be the only software that can do this. I wonder what it is doing different?


----------



## pshootr

Hello, I just built this rig a few days ago. This is where I am most comfy for the time being. Passes an hour of AMD OverDrive's stress test. What a nice chip









- Clock Speed=3600
- Bus xMulti=18
- RAM Speed=666.7
- Vcore=1.408
- HT Link=2000
- NB Speed=2000
- Motherboard=ASRockFatality990FXPro
- Chipset=990FX
- CPU Cooling=AC FreezerPro 64
- Number of Core's=4
- Cpuz Validation


----------



## billy66bare

That's a super nice overclock at that voltage with that HSF. Have you tried running it under OCCT?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;15257100*
> That's a super nice overclock at that voltage with that HSF. Have you tried running it under OCCT?


Ya I thought 3.6 was pretty good for the given voltage/cooler. No I have not used OCCT. I will look in to it soon though. Although it would be just for testing. I do not wish to run it above stock voltage full-time really. I have been running at 3.2 for normal use, and using AMD OverDrive/BF2/NFS for stability testing for temporary OC's above 3200.


----------



## welly321

Hey man you should disable the 4th core and see how high you can take that chip. I bet with a good cooler you could hit 4 ghz


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pshootr*


Ya I thought 3.6 was pretty good for the given voltage/cooler. No I have not used OCCT. I will look in to it soon though. Although it would be just for testing. I do not wish to run it above stock voltage full-time really. I have been running at 3.2 for normal use, and using AMD OverDrive/BF2/NFS for stability testing for temporary OC's above 3200.


Most people stress test for stability with OCCT/Prime 95 because Windows does a lot of reading and writing to your HDD/SSD. Instability can lead to little errors that don't cause crashes, but end up corrupting files and causing a LOT of headaches down the road.
Just a heads up!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;15263590*
> Most people stress test for stability with OCCT/Prime 95 because Windows does a lot of reading and writing to your HDD/SSD. Instability can lead to little errors that don't cause crashes, but end up corrupting files and causing a LOT of headaches down the road.
> Just a heads up!


Thanks for the heads up. After looking in to OCCT and using it some, I have come to the conclusion that I question its own stability and usage value. I have found that no matter what I throw at my cpu, it runs stable and at respectable temps. However when I run OCCT my temps go high and I get a crash. I am not so convinced that I am crashing for a legitimate reason. It seems that temps and possibly the very program itself is causing the crashes.

I multi-task as so for an hour: Decode/shrink DVD, run bit-torrrent, and run BF2. And my CPU temp never gets as high, or causes a crash.

If you would like to help determine more results, then please respond.


----------



## billy66bare

OCCT pushes your CPU to determine your max temperature and stability by throwing a lot of code at it at once. If it's crashing, you're are probably unstable. The program itself *is* causing the crash, it's telling your overclock is probably unstable. Or, that there is the possibility that you could end up with corrupt data if your room where to warm up a few degrees, or you took on a particularly demanding task. Phenom II's like lower temperatures over higher voltage. So you could be stable all day long if you kept it below 45C, but once your temperature starts to get higher, your stability starts to suffer. If your room got a little warmer, or if you played or left a large video encoding, your overclock could become unstable due to the heat build up in the room. If you've run OCCT to determine your absolute max temperature, and you know you're stable at that temperature, then you have nothing to worry about.
Now, 100% stability is almost impossible when overclocked and is a hot debate. Personally, I've never had a crash or corruption from an overclock that passed 1 hour of OCCT on Large Data sets. That's a personal preference from a few years of experience. And to avoid a 4 page "100% stability" war, I'll leave it at that.

Does that clear it up a little for you?


----------



## bigchieftaco

Just got a 720BE from a fellow OCN friend. Threw it in my computer and unlocked the 4th core, no questions asked. I haven't touched trying to OC it because I am using the stock HSF.
- CPU Clock - 2800
- RAM speed - 800
- Motherboard - GA-MA78LM-S2H
- Chipset - 760G
- CPU Cooling, Stock
- Number of Core's - 4
- Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044981


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigchieftaco;15298569*
> Just got a 720BE from a fellow OCN friend. Threw it in my computer and unlocked the 4th core, no questions asked. I haven't touched trying to OC it because I am using the stock HSF.
> - CPU Clock - 2800
> - RAM speed - 800
> - Motherboard - GA-MA78LM-S2H
> - Chipset - 760G
> - CPU Cooling, Stock
> - Number of Core's - 4
> - Cpuz Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044981


Congrats on the bonus core! Have you tested it for stability yet?


----------



## bigchieftaco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


Congrats on the bonus core! Have you tested it for stability yet?


Thanks, not yet but I used it quite a bit last night ran prime95 a for a few minutes to test the heat, not stability. For some reason I cant seem to monitor the CPU temp from windows, tried multiple programs. I can see the temp in the bios though, so not sure what the deal is.

I'll test it tonight and report back the stability. I OCed it to 3.2 on stock cooling and it booted windows fine and ran prime95 for a few minutes till I shut it down.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigchieftaco*


Thanks, not yet but I used it quite a bit last night ran prime95 a for a few minutes to test the heat, not stability. For some reason I cant seem to monitor the CPU temp from windows, tried multiple programs. I can see the temp in the bios though, so not sure what the deal is.

I'll test it tonight and report back the stability. I OCed it to 3.2 on stock cooling and it booted windows fine and ran prime95 for a few minutes till I shut it down.


Download coretemp. Works everytime for me. I have seen sometimes where the 4th core on a tri core has a faulty temp sensor or doesn't read correctly when its enabled.


----------



## billy66bare

Yep, my 720 wouldn't produce a temp either when unlocked. Everest Ultimate, would give an overall temp, it just listed it as AUX. But the best bet is usually the monitoring or overclocking software that comes with your motherboard.


----------



## SGY

xxx


----------



## hesho

^^

holy cow, is it stable at that speed?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


^^

holy cow, is it stable at that speed?


Should be. Mine ran at 3.8 1.5v but had to pump 1.55v for 3.6 as a quad


----------



## GREG MISO

okay, so i got my 720 x3 to 3.5 with just 1.5 but for some reason in cpu-z and hw monitor it shows the voltage going as high as 1.56. Any ideas why and is it actually at that voltage? Thanksin advance.


----------



## mastertrixter

Yeah that's normal. Some boards vid will increase slightly at load


----------



## GREG MISO

im running ddr2 ona cheap board would upgrading to ddr3 and getting a higher end board help me to get more out of my x3 720.


----------



## billy66bare

Maybe, maybe not. Nothing is guaranteed in overclocking. Your "better" board could be a bad one. Personally, when I went from DDR2 on AM2+ to DDR3 on AM3, I got an extra 100Mhz out of the X3. Not really worth the price. Unless you are running a board that can't adjust the multiplier, then it probably isn't worth the cost unless you are getting a high end board. i.e. 990FXA-UD5, ASUS Crosshair V.
What is your current hardware and overclock? Filling out your system specs would help out a lot.


----------



## GREG MISO

i dont know how to fill out the specs. im new.


----------



## billy66bare

Follow this link: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php and fill out the form, hit save at the bottom when you are done.


----------



## GREG MISO

yeah got it done.


----------



## billy66bare

That board doesn't look too bad. The main concern is that the VRM's are not cooled. That may mean that it uses 4+1 power management, which isn't that great. What is your current overclock speed and voltage. Running 2 sticks of similar RAM for dual channel mode would gain you a bit of performance as well.


----------



## GREG MISO

im at 3.5 at 1.5 volts and the memory is running in dual channel and it came from an hp.


----------



## GREG MISO

i think its hynix ddr2 800


----------



## billy66bare

That may be all you're going to get. 1.5 is fairly high for 3.5. It's very doubtful you'll get anything significant from a better board without going to a super high end board. An extra 1 or 200 Mhz isn't going to make much of a difference performance wise.

Unless you have money to burn, stick with what you have until bulldozer gets straightened out, or you can go with Intel. For $250 you sure aren't bad.







If you _really_ want a performance gain, look into a new GPU.


----------



## GREG MISO

im gonna upgrade to an am3+ board anyways and get some ddr3 because its not worth buying ddr2 anymore. I am still amazed it only cost 250 give or take a few bucks but its mostly because i got my h50 for 40 bucks at worst buy on sale my cpu was only 40 on newegg case was cheap already and board was open box so it was like 40 and it wasnt missing anything.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO;15347324*
> im gonna upgrade to an am3+ board anyways and get some ddr3 because its not worth buying ddr2 anymore. I am still amazed it only cost 250 give or take a few bucks but its mostly because i got my h50 for 40 bucks at worst buy on sale my cpu was only 40 on newegg case was cheap already and board was open box so it was like 40 and it wasnt missing anything.


Shopper supreme! LOL A lot of my stuff is used/ open box, too.


----------



## GREG MISO

i try not to buy used. i just saw another sick deal at bestbuy for a xfx ati5770 for 80 bucks but sadly i am broke.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;15296368*
> OCCT pushes your CPU to determine your max temperature and stability by throwing a lot of code at it at once. If it's crashing, you're are probably unstable. The program itself *is* causing the crash, it's telling your overclock is probably unstable. Or, that there is the possibility that you could end up with corrupt data if your room where to warm up a few degrees, or you took on a particularly demanding task. Phenom II's like lower temperatures over higher voltage. So you could be stable all day long if you kept it below 45C, but once your temperature starts to get higher, your stability starts to suffer. If your room got a little warmer, or if you played or left a large video encoding, your overclock could become unstable due to the heat build up in the room. If you've run OCCT to determine your absolute max temperature, and you know you're stable at that temperature, then you have nothing to worry about.
> Now, 100% stability is almost impossible when overclocked and is a hot debate. Personally, I've never had a crash or corruption from an overclock that passed 1 hour of OCCT on Large Data sets. That's a personal preference from a few years of experience. And to avoid a 4 page "100% stability" war, I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Does that clear it up a little for you?


Hi, thanks for your reply, in this case it needed more voltage and additional heat was no problem. I upped the vcore to around 1.475 and 3600 passed OCCT. Thanks for your input on OCCT! max temp during test was 64C, a bit warm. This chip is sick for what it cost me. Lets see "cough" Intel do this for $75.00 US









- Clock Speed 3600.11
- RAM Speed 1333
- Vcore 1.48
- HT Link 2000
- NB Speed 2000
- Motherboard ASRock Fatality990FX Pro
- Chipset 990FX
- CPU Cooling AC Freezer64 Pro
- Number of Core's 4
- CPUZ"]Cpuz Validation

Here are the goods


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pshootr*


Lets see "cough" Intel do this for $75.00 US









- Clock Speed 3600.11
- RAM Speed 1333
- Vcore 1.48
- HT Link 2000
- NB Speed 2000
- Motherboard ASRock Fatality990FX Pro
- Chipset 990FX
- CPU Cooling AC Freezer64 Pro
- Number of Core's 4
- CPUZ"]Cpuz Validation


Looks like you got a sweet little chip there.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


Looks like you got a sweet little chip there.










I can run 3200 stable on stock voltage, 3400 stable with a small vcore bump, and 3600 with 1.48v So ya not bad. I mean I could not ask for more. I got 4 cores, bonus not a feature. And it overclocks like a champ. And was cheap. I am very pleased with this chip to say the least.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103652

Heh! The Egg got more in.


----------



## billy66bare

Seventy five bucks, yesh, I remember paying $119 for the one I had and thought it was a deal. lol


----------



## pshootr

I did a run last night and passed OCCT for 1 hr. At 3700 1.48v







I took an old socket 939 stock cooler fan, and strapped it on the back of my AC-FreezerPro64. My load temps went down 3C @3200 and 4-5C @3600










I'll do another run a little later, and validate this time.


----------



## GREG MISO

Okay so yesterday i was running 3dmark06 at my usuall 3.5 ghz on my 720 x3 then it bsod.long story short now my processor can barely run minecraft and netflix.Any idea what might have happened? it will boot and run but it has little to no performance any more. very sad.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO;15397426*
> Okay so yesterday i was running 3dmark06 at my usuall 3.5 ghz on my 720 x3 then it bsod.long story short now my processor can barely run minecraft and netflix.Any idea what might have happened? it will boot and run but it has little to no performance any more. very sad.


What are the results of your post? All ram counted ect.?


----------



## billy66bare

Look in your Windows event logs for errors and do a light stability test.


----------



## Theminatar

Hmm.. someone deleted my entry....

Well here it is again:

- *Clock Speed*: 3910mhz
- *Bus xMulti*: 230
- *RAM Speed*: 800mhz
- *Vcore*: 1.520
- *HT Link*: 2300mhz
- *NB Speed*: 2300mhz
- *Motherboard*: Biostar A770E
- *Chipset*: Phenom II x4 40
- *CPU Cooling*: Zalman 8800NT
- *Number of Core's*: 4
- *Cpuz Validation*:









*Load Temp*: 40c
*Idle Temp*: 28c


----------



## GREG MISO

my cpu is stable but it seems like any and all performance is gone most i can do is run netflix.


----------



## billy66bare

Look at your motherboard with a flash light. See if there are any bulging capacitors, especially around the CPU socket.
Use a monitoring utility to see if one or more of your cores is being used heavily by a background application.
Check in "System Properties" that all of your RAM is being recognized.
And check the Windows Event logs for warning to see if it is picking up any errors.
After pushing my x3 to 4.0 I started getting memory controller errors. I had to find that out in the Windows log.


----------



## mongen

Been trying for weeks to crack 3.6GHz on my rig. Just some background:

Rig is now more than 2 years old, had it running at 3.4Ghz (via multiplier) for most of it, but decided to squueze as much out as possible with the release of BF3 beta.

So I played around with the multi first, got up to 3.5Ghz on 1.44V, but no amount of voltage (well, up to around 1.52V, didn't want to go much further) would be stable at 18x multi. So at 17.5x, I started playing around with FSB...after much dicking about it seems my CPU tops it at around 3.55Ghz. Right now I have 3.535Ghz at 1.44V with a 17.5x multi and 202 FSB, also 2.4Ghz on the NB with 1.35V, and it seems to be stable in OCCT.

Temps are fine at load with 42C for CPU and 47C for NB. I think the NB is at max, but I want to up the core even further, and think its related to my memory. Is 800Mhz limiting my OC? I haven't got a clue about what to do with timings, someone help a bro out? How should I start with the timing?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen;15407063*
> Been trying for weeks to crack 3.6GHz on my rig. Just some background:
> 
> Rig is now more than 2 years old, had it running at 3.4Ghz (via multiplier) for most of it, but decided to squueze as much out as possible with the release of BF3 beta.
> 
> So I played around with the multi first, got up to 3.5Ghz on 1.44V, but no amount of voltage (well, up to around 1.52V, didn't want to go much further) would be stable at 18x multi. So at 17.5x, I started playing around with FSB...after much dicking about it seems my CPU tops it at around 3.55Ghz. Right now I have 3.535Ghz at 1.44V with a 17.5x multi and 202 FSB, also 2.4Ghz on the NB with 1.35V, and it seems to be stable in OCCT.
> 
> Temps are fine at load with 42C for CPU and 47C for NB. I think the NB is at max, but I want to up the core even further, and think its related to my memory. Is 800Mhz limiting my OC? I haven't got a clue about what to do with timings, someone help a bro out? How should I start with the timing?


When you are trying to determine the max oc of your cpu, you should overclock the CPU *only*. Keep memory, north-bridge, ect. at stock speeds. And then if 1.5v does not produce stable results, then your chip is not capable of that OC safely. And 1.5v is above AMD spec, so be careful. Look here.


----------



## billy66bare

You really aren't going to gain anything tangible with an extra 500Mhz. If you are doing this to try and play BF3 you are risking killing your chip and not being able to play while chasing a higher number that will net you nothing.
3.5 @ 1.44 is a really nice clock. Leave it there, and try to get your northbridge around 2600-2800. That might actually net you a performance increase. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## mongen

Cheers

Yeh, I originally did try just the CPU but it wouldn't go above 3.5GHz with just the multi. Then I pushed it a little further with the FSB, but it wouldnt go above 3.54GHz. So I have capped out at 3.535 GHz, which is still not bad.

I'm playing around with the NB right now and got it up to 2.6 GHz, but it needs 1.375V to be stable and had to add a lil bit to the CPU. Temps still OK, but not keen to push it any higher. Seems to make a big difference though - everything is snappier, so I'll leave it to be for now until some real BF3 benchies come out.

So y'all think it is my cheapo ram limiting the OC? Or just got a slightly dud chip? Still, as you said, 3.53GHz on 1.456V aint too shabby.


----------



## Fortunex

I was at around your speed/voltage on my 720 too, it's just a fairly common wall for Athlons and those earlier Phenom IIs.


----------



## billy66bare

I doubt it's your RAM. Mushkin DDR3 8-9-8 1600's push too much (data?) through To run at stock speeds on Denebs. The memory controller on this chips isn't the greatest. It could easily be your board, the power system on your board, your power supply, all of the above, or none of the above.

Like Fortunex said, that's a common wall for these chips. I lucked out my first shot and got a gem that would hit 3.6 rock solid. But once I pushed it to 4.1 it started popping memory errors. This was on an ASUS M4N72-E that seemed to be a modern miracle. lol The second one would barely hold 3.6 with 1.55vcore.


----------



## pshootr

Here is my highest OCCT stable OC.

- Clock Speed 3700.32
- RAM Speed 1333
- Vcore 1.48
- HT Link 2000
- NB Speed 2000
- Motherboard ASRock Fatality990FX Pro
- Chipset 990FX
- CPU Cooling AC Freezer64 Pro.push/pull
- Number of Core's 4
- CPUZ"]Cpuz Validation

OCCT









Here are the goods


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;15416838*
> I doubt it's your RAM. Mushkin DDR3 8-9-8 1600's push too much (data?) through To run at stock speeds on Denebs. The memory controller on this chips isn't the greatest. It could easily be your board, the power system on your board, your power supply, all of the above, or none of the above.
> 
> Like Fortunex said, that's a common wall for these chips. I lucked out my first shot and got a gem that would hit 3.6 rock solid. But once I pushed it to 4.1 it started popping memory errors. This was on an ASUS M4N72-E that seemed to be a modern miracle. lol The second one would barely hold 3.6 with 1.55vcore.


Have to agree, the chip's IMC isn't as good as other, newer chips but that's a given in it's case considering the obvious improvements that's been made with CPU's over time.
Did a 32M & 1M PI run recently with my 720 using the CHV board and the results are good. If I could get the chip to run cooler it would do even more and I believe I've found this chip's limit with H2O for cooling.
To go higher I'd need something colder and might try it one day but for now I'm happy with it.


----------



## pshootr

I was OC'ing with just multi for the most part, and had load temps around 55-58, and have now started to OC more with 220-230 FSB. It seems now that my load temps are a few degrees C higher (60-62) even though the Vcore is the same as before. Is this because the FSB/RAM are OC?

Also I noticed people in this thread who had load temps around 40c. That is so much lower than my load temp. Is this because I have a revision C2 chip? Or is my cooling that bad?


----------



## billy66bare

I'm not sure what you mean on the first one. Any time the chip works harder you get more heat. Dust buildup or a drying TIM could also cause a small temperature rise, as well as changes in room temp.

Some people have _reallllly_ cold rooms, and some people (like myself) have an insane amount of water cooling. lol You can't always judge others by what they say they have. Some people run a game for a while or run a half cocked stability test for 5 minutes and say that's their max load temp. And a few people will "blur" the truth. I used to do the same thing, "What tha?...40C at 1.6 vcore?"








Your cooler is one of the best at it's price point.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


I'm not sure what you mean on the first one. Any time the chip works harder you get more heat. Dust buildup or a drying TIM could also cause a small temperature rise, as well as changes in room temp.

Some people have _reallllly_ cold rooms, and some people (like myself) have an insane amount of water cooling. lol You can't always judge others by what they say they have. Some people run a game for a while or run a half cocked stability test for 5 minutes and say that's their max load temp. And a few people will "blur" the truth. I used to do the same thing, "What tha?...40C at 1.6 vcore?"








Your cooler is one of the best at it's price point.


I mean I seem to get higher temps from overclocking CPU/RAM with FSB, rather than with just multi, and stock ram speeds.

And ya I hear you on the reported 40C load temps. BTW, AMD says 73C max for the 720. That sounds really high, way higher than I want to go. I aim to stay under 60C load. And at 3600 1.447v with a 230-240 FSB, and ram OC'ed I have reached 60-62C. I wonder if I am being too paranoid about temps? ccording to AMD I am still 10C below max


----------



## billy66bare

I'd assume that's because when you use the FSB, you are overclocking the NB and HTT as well, so more things are working harder and using more voltage. When you up the multi you are basically only working one component harder. The NB in your chip can create quite a bit of heat.

From what I understand, anything over 1.55 vcore and things start to "migrate" inside the chip. But, like you, I see quite a few people claiming 1.6 vcore. Not being an engineer, I don't know for sure. That said, AIDA64 reads my vcore at 1.568 right now, even though it's set at 1.525 in the BIOS. AMD has great warranty service, so I'm not too worried.








I've never had a chip that would stay stable overclocked over about 57. All the way from my 2 720's to my 2 970's. Apparently that's pretty common, but not a rule. There are plenty out there that report being stable at 60C. It's always been said to stay under 55C. Anything over that supposedly shortens the life span of the chip. Once again, 5 year warranty. lol


----------



## pshootr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


I'd assume that's because when you use the FSB, you are overclocking the NB and HTT as well, so more things are working harder and using more voltage. When you up the multi you are basically only working one component harder. The NB in your chip can create quite a bit of heat.

From what I understand, anything over 1.55 vcore and things start to "migrate" inside the chip. But, like you, I see quite a few people claiming 1.6 vcore. Not being an engineer, I don't know for sure. That said, AIDA64 reads my vcore at 1.568 right now, even though it's set at 1.525 in the BIOS. AMD has great warranty service, so I'm not too worried.








I've never had a chip that would stay stable overclocked over about 57. All the way from my 2 720's to my 2 970's. Apparently that's pretty common, but not a rule. There are plenty out there that report being stable at 60C. It's always been said to stay under 55C. Anything over that supposedly shortens the life span of the chip. Once again, 5 year warranty. lol


Ya, I forgot that I had also raised the CPU/NB voltage a notch, and I had increased my DRAM voltage for higher memory clocks. So both of those added heat to the CPU. With my CPU cooler and case, I think I will run at 3.4-3.5 and enjoy lower temps with about 1.407- 1.424 actual vcore (after load-line calibration kicks in fully during prime95). This seems to give me a load temp of about 56-58 after about 20 min of prime95. Nice to hear the warranty service is good









Thanks Billy +r


----------



## billy66bare

Thanks and yeah. They give you a second day air pre-paid label, and they send it back second day. It's usually a week and a half or so mail-out to getting a new chip process.


----------



## mongen

Really depends on so many factors...chip itself, mobo, ram, case, ambient temps etc.

Right now I'm trying to stabilize this OC here with 17x and 206 FSB (3502MHz), and max core temps are 43C @ 1.47V - this is after half hour of Prime95. It has passed 1 hr OCCT: CPU and : LINPACK tests at roughly the same temps. So I have more voltage (haven't tried lowering the volts just yet), but less heat. And my NB is up at 2.4GHz and HT at 2GHz.

Strange, with the same voltage, P95 BSOD'd at 3.5GHz (17.5x and stock 200 fsb) at around 1.5 hours, so I'm half expecting it to do the same in an hour or so.

By the way, I just reinstalled W7 on a new SSD over the weekend. How many here have (or have heard of someone) completely hosed a brand new Windows installation by going too far with their OC? If my OS becomes corrupt I think I will cry (luckily I have a disk image taken this afternoon).


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen;15518664*
> Really depends on so many factors...chip itself, mobo, ram, case, ambient temps etc.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to stabilize this OC here with 17x and 206 FSB (3502MHz), and max core temps are 43C @ 1.47V - this is after half hour of Prime95. It has passed 1 hr OCCT: CPU and : LINPACK tests at roughly the same temps. So I have more voltage (haven't tried lowering the volts just yet), but less heat. And my NB is up at 2.4GHz and HT at 2GHz.
> 
> Strange, with the same voltage, P95 BSOD'd at 3.5GHz (17.5x and stock 200 fsb) at around 1.5 hours, so I'm half expecting it to do the same in an hour or so.
> 
> By the way, I just reinstalled W7 on a new SSD over the weekend. How many here have (or have heard of someone) completely hosed a brand new Windows installation by going too far with their OC? If my OS becomes corrupt I think I will cry (luckily I have a disk image taken this afternoon).


I've helped a few that apparently completely borked an OS. But that's usually the "if it boots into windows, it must be stable" crowd after a few days.


----------



## welly321

Would you guys say 1.525 volts is safe for 24/7 use? My temps are very good...52 cpu 44 core max load temp. Im at 3.8 ghz btw


----------



## billy66bare

Your sig has an i5, in which case, your temps are fantastic, but I think your vcore is really high.
If you have a PhII then yeah, you'd be good at that vcore and temps. Assuming your running OCCT on Large Data sets or Prime on Blend/large fft's for an hour or more to get those max temperatures.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare;15526664*
> Your sig has an i5, in which case, your temps are fantastic, but I think your vcore is really high.
> If you have a PhII then yeah, you'd be good at that vcore and temps. Assuming your running OCCT on Large Data sets or Prime on Blend/large fft's for an hour or more to get those max temperatures.


Heh yea i have two computers. I wouldnt of posted that question in the 720 owners club if i was talking about my sandy. Thank you though. I left prime on overnight and thats the temps it was at.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321;15526685*
> Heh yea i have two computers. I wouldnt of posted that question in the 720 owners club if i was talking about my sandy. Thank you though. I left prime on overnight and thats the temps it was at.


TWO computers!! Imposibruuu!!! LOL

Yeah, you're golden if that's your overnight temp. Darn goood OC, too. Congrats!


----------



## Shift.

X3 710

- Clock Speed - 3836.47
- Bus xMulti - 295.11 x 13
- RAM Speed - 400Mhz
- Vcore - 1.664v
- HT Link - 1:1
- Motherboard - DFI Lanparty DK 790GX-M2RS
- Chipset - SB750
- CPU Cooling - Xigmatek S1283

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076532


----------



## pshootr

I guess the admin is away because I have still not been added from here.


----------



## crash01

Hi guys, im trying to beat 4ghz but is hard for me.
I have tried on DDR2 and then on DDR3, this is my sys:
Asrock 870 Extreme3
2x2GB GEIL 8-8-8-28 1600mhz
720BE

With 3cores, im stable 3800(19x200) @ 1.50v, with 4cores 3800(19x200) @ 1.55v
x3: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081998
x4: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2082896


----------



## Willhemmens

Thread owner here.

You guys should be able to add yourselves.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*


Thread owner here.

You guys should be able to add yourselves.


Ah, thanks Willhemmens. Nice to know, now all I have to do is figure out how lol.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pshootr*


Ah, thanks Willhemmens. Nice to know, now all I have to do is figure out how lol.










Go here.

Also just so you know, all edits are logged.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;15596921*
> Thread owner here.
> 
> You guys should be able to add yourselves.


Done, thx!


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;15584780*
> Hi guys, im trying to beat 4ghz but is hard for me.
> I have tried on DDR2 and then on DDR3, this is my sys:
> Asrock 870 Extreme3
> 2x2GB GEIL 8-8-8-28 1600mhz
> 720BE
> 
> With 3cores, im stable 3800(19x200) @ 1.50v, with 4cores 3800(19x200) @ 1.55v
> x3: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081998
> x4: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2082896


What are you load temps and what CPU cooler are you using? It's extremely rare to get a chip that is capable of 4 Ghz stable.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Go here.
> 
> Also just so you know, all edits are logged.


Got it. Thanks a lot Willhemmens.


----------



## pshootr

I have started to overclock the NB, and was wondering what NB speed I should expect with this chip? So far about 2350 has been stable at 1.2500v

2600 has been crashing me.


----------



## Willhemmens

Probably around 2600 on C2 chips like the 810. You'll probably require more voltage than that.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare*
> 
> What are you load temps and what CPU cooler are you using? It's extremely rare to get a chip that is capable of 4 Ghz stable.


Read only now, sorry.

Well today i have done some benchmark

T.amb: 15C (window open..







)
Cpu x3: after wprime 1024 and 32 max temp 39C with H100 (4fans) - under occt/prime 2/3C more
Cpu x4: dont know honestly, i must buy a sensor..becuz from windows u know that with cpu unlocked u lost sensors.

With window close, t.amb 20C, cpu full around 45C @ 3876 stable


----------



## pc-illiterate

crash, socket temp is fine on an unlocked triple to quad. temps are usually off about 7*c though.
what voltage are you running to get that high ? and thats really your max temps ? how long into a prime blend test ?
sorry but those temps are unreal. never seen a c2 triple core get that high and stay that cool.


----------



## dncswclds

Tried 4 cores but was unstable so I am using the latest one. It has been 24/7 for the last 6wks NO problems


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dncswclds*
> 
> Tried 4 cores but was unstable so I am using the latest one. It has been 24/7 for the last 6wks NO problems


i doubt you need more than 1.45v on that clock. 99% positive you dont need 1.5v
youve throughly tested and tested to make sure you need that much voltage ?
whats your cpu-nb clocked at ?


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> crash, socket temp is fine on an unlocked triple to quad. temps are usually off about 7*c though.
> what voltage are you running to get that high ? and thats really your max temps ? how long into a prime blend test ?
> sorry but those temps are unreal. never seen a c2 triple core get that high and stay that cool.


7C only more?

I know, i had a 940BE and 955BE, and i understand that my temps looks low..but i dont know, i will try again with an external sensor on IHS..
OCCT/prime, 3h.
x3 1.51v
x4 1.55v

Could be a lucky 720be? Im on hwbot, i have seen my 720be with vcore higher...
With my old m2n32sli (on ddr2), ran 3.8ghz (x3 obv) @ 1.46v and i have used for weeks and weeks, but temps was higher than H100, i used noctua 92mm...and an ocn's user told me that my 720 is lucky, maybe is the true, i dont know honestly.

With new ddr3, i will try other tests..my geil sucks a bit, CL8 1600, not so good..









But look in first page, post #4..he is with AIR, temps near...no?

What cooler u use?


----------



## dncswclds

I forgot to put my V down @ the time. It was an old photograph. I am running it @ 1.44 now


----------



## dncswclds

. Sorry old photo for last post .


----------



## MGF Derp

Add

-Clock Speed: 3500Mhz (Not done pushing)
-Bus xMulti: 250 x 14
-RAM Speed: 1333Mhz
-Vcore: 1.344v
-HT Link: 2000Mhz
-Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H
-Chipset: 880G
-CPU Cooling: Zalman 9500LED

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2146827


----------



## bassist9

Hi all, im fairly new to overclocking and i just wanted to share my results. It was quite difficult because I had to use Hex codes to setup the north bridge, XFX bios options are a bit rubbish really and there user manual for the motherboad is useless. Any way heres my results

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2176807

Phenom ii 710

- Clock Speed 3000
- Bus xMulti 231 x 13
- RAM Speed 770 mhz
- Vcore 1.3
- HT Link 2081
- NB Speed 2081
- Motherboard XFX MI-A78S-8209
- Chipset NVIDIA nForce 720a
- CPU Cooling OCZ Vendetta
- Number of Core's x 3

Ta

Chris


----------



## bassist9

Sorry heres cpuz validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2176807


----------



## billy66bare

So you rewrote the hex code of your bios, then reflashed it every time?


----------



## bassist9

No I didnt rewrite the codes its my bios that users hex codes for manual NB setup. I found the hex codes on a internet forum, to setup the northbridge FID and VID I had to use the codes so it was a bit of a pain.

I wont be getting a XFX motherboard again there options in the bios aint that user friendly


----------



## billy66bare

That's a pretty good OC considering what you had to go through. You have to add yourself to the doc, it's public. Welcome to the club and OCN.


----------



## raf

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183648

phenom II x3 720, unlocked @3.3

vcore 1.41

bus, ht link 2000

running stable without amd c and q technology

memories 1333


----------



## Sea Monkey

- Clock Speed - 3517.5 MHz
- Bus xMulti - x 17.5
- RAM Speed - 670.0 MHz
- Vcore - 1.5v
- HT Link - 2010 MHz
- NB Speed - 2010 MHz
- Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
- Chipset - 790X
- CPU Cooling - ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
- Number of Cores - 3
- Cpuz Validation

Defined 'stable' as completing 1024M test in wPrime 2.08.


----------



## theamdman

in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2172293


----------



## mongen

Just been finalizing this OC, can't get over 3.53 GHz without running into memory errors. Been playing around with the timing and voltages but can't seem to get any higher...mustve hit my CPU wall...NB is at 2.57 GHz, upped to NB voltage to 1.375V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2307031


----------



## billy66bare

Have you tried setting your RAM to 1333? When you say NB voltage, do you mean CPU-NB voltage or the NB chip voltage. You really only need to up the CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## mongen

PC won't boot at anything higher than 1066 at 200 fsb.

This is a single power plane board, so I can only change the NB voltage, and add a CPU overvoltage unfortunately. I need to add the NB voltage to make the faster NB stable, or I get BSOD related to IMC errors.


----------



## billy66bare

Yep, your board may be maxed out. 3.5 isn't bad though. If you want to be added to the list, you'll have to do it yourself. The OP has left it open to be edited.


----------



## mongen

I believe I can squeeze slightly more out of it, if I can only tune my memory better. Most BSODs above 3.53GHz are 0x50, so there must be some fine-tuning I can do with my memory to get slightly more. In the end, it may just be these cheap Hyper-Xs not wanting to go any further...


----------



## billy66bare

Oh crap! I didn't notice you were on AM2+. That explains the 1066 RAM. Have you tried raising your timings any? 4-4-4 is pretty low. You might also want to try 2T if you are at 1T.


----------



## mongen

Scratch that, BF3 has started to crash at 3.53GHz and RAM 800 4-4-4-12-16 and 5-5-5-18-24. I have switched back to a safe 3.4Ghz, NB 2.4GHz &RAM 1066 5-5-5-15 and played BC2 and BF3 for more than half an hour each just now, and it is running cooler overall with lower voltages. Must be the memory or board holding me back, but might as well give up trying to get any higher than 3.4GHz with this setup. 3.4GHz is rock solid, as it has been for the past couple of years, so doubt that the extra 100 MHz will make that much of a difference anyway. Shrug...


----------



## billy66bare

Even for benchmarks 100Mhz isn't worth much on those chips.


----------



## mongen

Yeh probably.

Strange though, 3.4GHz with a 17x multi is fine in everything...the moment I up the FSB 1 or 2 notches and there are BSODs all over the place. Is this indicative of a defective board/ram? Or they just don't like being set to anything other than 200 FSB? 17x is solid as a rock though at 1.44V.


----------



## billy66bare

The best way to narrow it down is to write down your current settings. Reset to stock, and lower your Multi/NB/HT to 1800, then start raising the FSB. That will tell you your max FSB. Its doubtful you have anything defective, since you are able to get an average overclock out of it. It sounds more like your motherboard just can't produce enough clean power for the demand. But with those chips, you're really only looking at ~200 Mhz even with an uber nice AM3 board under water. Which isn't enough of a gain to cover the expense and trouble.


----------



## mongen

Cheers for the advice bro. Yeh, maybe I rushed it - I might have another go over summer break with a spare HDD. Even though another 200 MHz will probably not be noticeable in anything but benchies, I kind of want to crack it and really see what this setup is good for.


----------



## billy66bare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> Even though another 200 MHz will probably not be noticeable in anything but benchies, I kind of want to crack it and really see what this setup is good for.


You are in the right place, my friend.







Just be careful of your motherboard. You might want to put a fan over the VRM's and beef up the heatsinks.


----------



## mongen

Well I moved the fans around and put one over the VRMs - dropped temps significantly. TMPIN0 used to read over 60C, now it maxes out at 48C. Core temps are around 43C.

Also played around with a spare HDD on the weekend and fiddled around with the ram speed and timings to get a semi-stable clock. This can now play games for hours, and I will run a prime95 run overnight tonight. I only needed to bump up the NB volts one notch from 17x multi.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318438

FSB 208 locks up with 0x50 in BF3, but 207 seems solid. I might up the voltage or loosen the timings further to see if I can exceed 208FSB.

Right now happy with 3.52Ghz / 2.48Ghz NB with barely any change in voltage or heat.

I realize most of the people in this thread have moved on to bigger and better things, but this still might be of interest to some still rocking with the 720BE.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i used to run my 720 unlocked @207 bus to get the highest cpu-nb speed i could,2691mhz. it also gave me 2070 ht link. ram wise, i had geihl gold dragon 1066. yes i fell for their marketing crap. it didnt oc worth a crap with tight timings. ended up running it 828mhz @ 4-4-4-12-16 and 2.4v.
using win7 x64 i couldnt really get past 3.456 stable so i ran the 207 x16.5 to get my 3.4ghz
i can attest to the fact that the 720 on an am2+ board stinks. but you really do have a great overclock on that combo.

this was a GREAT cheap set-up. sold it to my brother-in-law because his old 3700+ single core couldnt play the new medal of honor worth crap. ever try to play a fps getting about 15fps avg ? lmao.

i should add that i didnt like using over 1.475v either. unheatsinked vrm's, 4+1 phase, but on an asus board i wasnt scared.


----------



## billy66bare

Nice! 3.5 should keep ya going a while longer.


----------



## mongen

Wow these ram timings have made a huge difference. 860MHz @ 6-6-6-18-26 @ 2V

Just played a couple of rounds of BF3 at 215x16.5 = 3.55Ghz and 2.58Ghz NB without the usual BSOD or sound-lockup-brrrr happening in the first few minutes. Prime has been running for almost an hour without any workers dropping out. Might be able to crack 3.6Ghz stable after all - its only taken 3 years!!!


----------



## heinz357

Hey!.....would a PhII x2 560 BE ,unlocked to 3 cores be eligible for the club??


----------



## philhalo66

add me to the list

- Clock Speed *3120MHz*
- Bus xMulti *13*
- RAM Speed *640MHz*
- Vcore *Stock 1.32V (poor voltage control so it goes up to 1.42V)*
- HT Link *2160MHz*
- NB Speed *2160MHz*
- Motherboard *ASrock AOD790GX/128M*
- Chipset *790GX*
- CPU Cooling *Rocketfish Universial CPU cooler tower type*
- Number of Core's *4*
- Cpuz *Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320306*


----------



## andretiton

Hello guys, nice topic. I don´t have time to a read the full topic, but I have a question: I unlocked the ACC (4th core) in the mobo, the computer boot but freeze in 30 seconds of prime 95. The mobo is a biostar A790GX A3+ and the cooler is a V6GT. Which configs I have to change to stabilize? Sorry for english


----------



## billy66bare

Try raising your CPU voltage.


----------



## mongen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> add me to the list
> - Clock Speed *3120MHz*
> - Bus xMulti *13*
> - RAM Speed *640MHz*
> - Vcore *Stock 1.32V (poor voltage control so it goes up to 1.42V)*
> - HT Link *2160MHz*
> - NB Speed *2160MHz*
> - Motherboard *ASrock AOD790GX/128M*
> - Chipset *790GX*
> - CPU Cooling *Rocketfish Universial CPU cooler tower type*
> - Number of Core's *4*
> - Cpuz *Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320306*


Nice, can you bump up that NB speed? Big improvement to be had there. Might have to increase NB voltage a tad. I'm sure you can go further on the chip too?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heinz357*
> 
> Hey!.....would a PhII x2 560 BE ,unlocked to 3 cores be eligible for the club??


Sorry, this is for 700 series CPU's only.

Also note to anyone wanting to be added to the list, you can do it yourself, there is a link a couple posts back.


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare*
> 
> Try raising your CPU voltage.


The voltage is 1.5v, more is danger or not?


----------



## billy66bare

1.55v is max recommended, anything over 1.6 leads to chip degradation over the long term.


----------



## andretiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy66bare*
> 
> 1.55v is max recommended, anything over 1.6 leads to chip degradation over the long term.


I will try 1.55v. Thanks!


----------



## raf

now... 720 unlocked at 3.3

1.4250 v core

mem @1600 gskill ripraws @1.55 volt

amd 880g- asrock

cooler master hyper 212+ (excelent for the money)

i have 7 month with that configuration and no problem

amd cool and quiet off, cpu running 100% max freq, is not a 24 hours machine :=)


----------



## billy66bare

Nice.


----------



## CodofMC

- Clock Speed: *3716MHz*
- Bus xMulti: *18.5*
- RAM Speed: *669.6MHz*
- Vcore: *1.404V Idle, 1.380V with Vdroop*
- HT Link: *2009MHz*
- NB Speed: *2209.8MHz*
- Motherboard: *ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3*
- Chipset: *880G*
- CPU Cooling: *Cooler Master V8*
- Number of Core's: *3*
- Cpuz Validation: *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420208*

Idles around 25-30°C, load under Prime95 is 45°C. The 4th core is unlockable, but I don't think it's completely stable.


----------



## pc-illiterate

cod, change your cpu-nb multi to x12 and see that chips stable. thats a nice core speed
is your ram 1600mhz stable ?


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> cod, change your cpu-nb multi to x12 and see that chips stable. thats a nice core speed
> is your ram 1600mhz stable ?


I haven't tested my ram at 1600 yet because I've only been over locking my CPU. Wouldn't putting the multi back to 12 just test the stability at stock speeds? I don't really see the point in testing that since it's already stable at 3.7GHz.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> - Clock Speed: *3716MHz*
> - Bus xMulti: *18.5*
> - HT Link: *2009MHz*
> - NB Speed: *2209.8MHz*


if your reference clock(not fsb) is at 200(default) the x12 multi would put your cpu-nb at 2400. 2600 would be better but, im sure after you 'feel' the difference a 2400 makes, youll try for higher.
you wont change your cpu core of 3.7ghz by changing only the cpu-nb multi. thats all im saying to change.


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> if your reference clock(not fsb) is at 200(default) the x12 multi would put your cpu-nb at 2400. 2600 would be better but, im sure after you 'feel' the difference a 2400 makes, youll try for higher.
> you wont change your cpu core of 3.7ghz by changing only the cpu-nb multi. thats all im saying to change.


Ah, I was confused because my motherboard allows me to change the CPU-NB frequency directly rather than the multiplier. Would it really make that much of a difference though just overclocking it to 2600MHz? It was a pain getting it prime stable and I would rather just leave it so I can play BF3 lol. It took me two nights and a day just to download the game and now I can't play it until Wednesday since I'm ac my uncles.


----------



## pc-illiterate

youll get better framerates, especially minimums


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> youll get better framerates, especially minimums


Would it help to tighten my timings too? It's still running at the default 9-9-9-24. I think when I get home I'll see if I can get the the CPU-NB to 2600MHz and my RAM to 1600MHz. If my RAM isn't stable at 1600MHz what's the best guide for overclocking RAM. Thanks a lot for the help btw, it's tough being a beginner at overclocking and having a Phenom II lol.


----------



## pc-illiterate

just lower the timings 1 at a time, ie 8-9-9-24 then 8-8-9-24 ect until you find youre not stable. its all you can do. large ffts on prime should help with both the ram and cpu-nb.
and yes its getting harder to find help with the ph2. most have moved on to intel or bd or just stopped visiting the forums. just by chance that i saw your post.
good luck and get that thing going as fast as you can!! its old but it aint dead

*edit* i would try for the 1600 9-9-9-24 first thouhg. i thought you at 1424. that was someone else


----------



## mongen

Upping the NB made a huge difference for me definitely worth it. I couldn't get higher than 3.4Ghz on my chip, but got to 2.6GHz on the NB with a fair few volts.

Just upgraded to a used x4 940 last night and 6950 for a measly couple of hundred bucks, so its bye bye to my x3. It served me well for 3years, but was struggling too much with BF3.


----------



## radeon-google

DAMN!!! Anyone still using this??? It's 2013 and my baby still running strong!!! I thought phenom 2's were the turning point for AMD... unfortunately everything after that were big disappointment. Moving to Intel when haswell few months after it is released... Thank you amd for such a great product.. maybe in the future ill be back to AMD again if you release chips as good as the phenom 2's.


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> DAMN!!! Anyone still using this??? It's 2013 and my baby still running strong!!! I thought phenom 2's were the turning point for AMD... unfortunately everything after that were big disappointment. Moving to Intel when haswell few months after it is released... Thank you amd for such a great product.. maybe in the future ill be back to AMD again if you release chips as good as the phenom 2's.


My 740's still running strong at 3.7GHz. I'm still not sure if I want to go with Steamroller or Haswell for my next CPU, but I'm leaning towards AMD. I wouldn't say that everything after the Phenom II's were a disappointment, just Bulldozer. Piledriver actually performs very well and AMD has been very successful with their APU's.


----------



## Willhemmens

My 720 BE was great fun when I had it, it went long ago though, 1090T went a while ago too.

Unfortunately Intel doesn't seem as robust as AMD, this is my 3rd 3770K, never ever had an AMD die.


----------



## pshootr

I still use mine. I had it running at stock for awhile, and just cleaned up my case filters and OC'd to 3.4 I am having fun all over again with this chip


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I recently purchased a 710 from ebay, should be here any minute now









All I have is a ASRock 970A Extreme3 (4+1 phase) left, but I'll see what I can do... (Maybe Dry Ice)...


----------



## greasemonky89

i know im like years late to the party but being a n00b im kinda happy right now.

- Clock Speed 3517.35
- RAM Speed 1333
- Vcore 1.4
- HT Link 2010
- NB Speed 2211
- Bus clock 201
- Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
- CPU Cooling AC hyper 212+ in push configuration.( need another fan for p&p)

http://valid.x86.fr/fatjc7

any constructive criticism? need to work on my timing to tighten up.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Have you tried unlocking it???


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Have you tried unlocking it???


yup first thing i tried before overclocking this is a 0904epmw chip too but to no avail.

hybrid : ec
auto/all cores/per core : acc

tried giving +2 all cores and individual +2 one by one. pc does post with a x4 but wont load windows if you care to help im all ears.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> yup first thing i tried before overclocking this is a 0904epmw chip too but to no avail.
> 
> hybrid : ec
> auto/all cores/per core : acc
> 
> tried giving +2 all cores and individual +2 one by one. pc does post with a x4 but wont load windows if you care to help im all ears.


Oh damn. My 720BE unlocked and ran 24/7 rock stable @ 3.4 for over 3 years. I just upgraded to an 8320E in December.


----------



## greasemonky89

Yeah i was bummed but the 720be is doing ok . Will go back to try to unlock at a later date.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> Yeah i was bummed but the 720be is doing ok . Will go back to try to unlock at a later date.


Glad to hear it, I had a very good run with mine. I have a lot of respect for that chip, It was cheap and served me very-very well.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Glad to hear it, I had a very good run with mine. I have a lot of respect for that chip, It was cheap and served me very-very well.


still new to overclocking but slowly making small changes till im at a respectable 24/7 oc for gaming. i have ram timings to explore and nbfrq and ht setting to adjust. but lots of reading though. so for my first build im happy.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> still new to overclocking but slowly making small changes till im at a respectable 24/7 oc for gaming. i have ram timings to explore and nbfrq and ht setting to adjust. but lots of reading though. so for my first build im happy.


Building systems, and overclocking them can be very fun and rewarding.









Getting ram figured out for OC is the more time consuming part when your using FSB to OC. It is best make sure ram is clocked at default speed or lower while testing your CPU stability at a given OC. Then when you have your CPU clock stable you can start fiddling with ram speed.

I pretty much always left my HT and NB at stock clocks. You probably should too, at least until you get your cpu/ram clocks stable. Then you can play around with NB speeds or HT if you want. Otherwise, you will never know what clocks are causing you issues.

Here are a couple of links that helped me a lot with my Phenom II chip. Make sure you read both of them

http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide

http://slappablog.com/2010/10/14/phenom-ii-imc-ram-overclocking-guide/

Have fun


----------



## greasemonky89

awesome thanks for the feedback your right. i got a tad impatient at first. when i tried oc threw cpu multi @ 17.5x at stock vcore i hit the bsod wall. so upped the voltage this started messing around with other stuff. your right i should take my time and follow by the book. thanks for the links.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> awesome thanks for the feedback your right. i got a tad impatient at first. when i tried oc threw cpu multi @ 17.5x at stock vcore i hit the bsod wall. so upped the voltage this started messing around with other stuff. your right i should take my time and follow by the book. thanks for the links.


im really trying to oc to get the most out of my older hardware for gaming. running an og hd 5870 already has its shortcomings so im trying to use what i got efficiently to help gaming nothing more.


----------



## pc-illiterate

overclocking the nb will help a lot with gaming. minimum fps goes up a good bit.
a good guide for setting up custom p95 to test what you want:
http://www.overclock.net/t/838244/prime95-a-quick-dirty-guide-to-the-custom-settings
and another good guide for ph2 overclocking:
http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

i ran unlocked at 3.5ghz for a 1.5 years before selling it to my brother to build my sb rig.
good luck.


----------



## greasemonky89

alright im totally confused on my temp readings. i get totally different readings across 3 different temp tools. AOD and core temp seem to be in sync yet my hwinfo64 reports a way lower reading. getting 63c threw core temp/aod and hwinfo64 reports 20c.? ambient temp is 15c. using cm hyper 212+ in pushing mode need another 120mm for push pull.

well i started fresh and looking into messing with timings and fsb first, 2nd nb freq and core clock. so i went back to default settings and slowly moving in.

core speed: 3051.92 mhz
multiplier: 14
bus speed: 218
ht link: 2179 mhz

memory

dram freq: 726.6
fsb:dram : 3:10

timings are 7,8,7,24 (trc)34 (cr) 1T

no prime yet just super pi runs and memtest. vcore is at 1.375 and vcpu nb is at 1.22. basically waiting to find my fsb wall and memory timing wall before i proceed. as well as me heat wall without a extra fan.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> alright im totally confused on my temp readings. i get totally different readings across 3 different temp tools. AOD and core temp seem to be in sync yet my hwinfo64 reports a way lower reading. getting 63c threw core temp/aod and hwinfo64 reports 20c.? ambient temp is 15c


Seems that HWINFO64 is reading the wrong sensor, or not reading one at all. Obviously 63C is the correct reading. That is pretty warm, Is that a gaming temp or some stability software?


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Seems that HWINFO64 is reading the wrong sensor, or not reading one at all. Obviously 63C is the correct reading. That is pretty warm, Is that a gaming temp or some stability software?


i was using hwinfo64 when i used prime for 4 hours a couple days ago when i hit 3.5ghz never saw i problem temp got up to 40c max. but then i noticed the difference in AOD and core temp right now and i drew red flags lol.

right now just running super which finished, and memtest a bit before. no prime yet trying to hit some walls but these temps might make me do other wise. right now im clocking 61c just surfing the web on core temp. when i was running at 3.5ghz i was pushing 1.4vcore and never felt system act up.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> i was using hwinfo64 when i used prime for 4 hours a couple days ago when i hit 3.5ghz never saw i problem temp got up to 40c max. but then i noticed the difference in AOD and core temp right now and i drew red flags lol.


I see, It seems your looking at your Motherboards temp perhaps in HWINFO64. Ya the 63C is your CPU. I think 70C is max temp from AMD on the 720BE. But I think the 63C reading is refering to the socket temp, and not the core. So be careful and air on the side of caution in case your core is actually hotter that the socket temp.


----------



## pshootr

I ran mine at around 58C load temp (socket). because I never really knew how hot the cores were. That's why I stayed at 3.4 GHz. I can't remember what voltage I was using though. I had it at 3.5, then I backed it down.

Somewhere in this thread there is discussion about the socket temp vs core temp, try the search feature.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I ran mine at around 58C load temp (socket). because I never really knew how hot the cores were. That's why I stayed at 3.4 GHz. I can't remember what voltage I was using though. I had it at 3.5, then I backed it down.
> 
> Somewhere in this thread there is discussion about the socket temp vs core temp, try the search feature.


im at 1.375vcore right now. maybe once i get another 120mm fan and run at push/pull i should see a better difference. i did do the pea method and AC5.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> im at 1.375vcore right now. maybe once i get another 120mm fan and run at push/pull i should see a better difference. i did do the pea method and AC5.


The pea method is good, just don't use to much. And sometimes a bad mount will cause the cooler to run a few degrees warmer. If you have extra TIM, you can try re-seating it a few times if necessary even with different size peas to see if you get a lower temp. As long as your cooler is not to difficult to re-mount and you have enough TIM.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> The pea method is good, just don't use to much. And sometimes a bad mount will cause the cooler to run a few degrees warmer. If you have extra TIM, you can try re-seating it a few times if necessary even with different size peas to see if you get a lower temp. As long as your cooler is not to difficult to re-mount and you have enough TIM.


i might just redo once i start hitting walls and back off to be stable. the cm hyper212+ AC has a different method of applying TIM. i went the tradition pea method but after seeing a thread i think i might benefit from a different approach.


----------



## greasemonky89

wow im a idiot lol. i was reading core temp wrong this whole time. went into settings and noticed it was checked under show temp distance to tj. max lol. so this whole time i thought the reading of 55C. was my actual temp. took check off and im idling at 19c.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> wow im a idiot lol. i was reading core temp wrong this whole time. went into settings and noticed it was checked under show temp distance to tj. max lol. so this whole time i thought the reading of 55C. was my actual temp. took check off and im idling at 19c.


Just to check this, you should also use another monitoring software for comparison. What software are you monitoring temp with now?


----------



## pshootr

19C is very low for an OC PII chip.

Are you using cool and quiet? That may effect your idle temp


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 19C is very low for an OC PII chip.
> 
> Are you using cool and quiet? That may effect your idle temp


amd overdrive and core temp report the same thing when i switch core temp to report when im close to tj. max. no cool and quiet is disabled.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> 
> amd overdrive and core temp report the same thing when i switch core temp to report when im close to tj. max. no cool and quiet is disabled.


Great. Looks like that cooler is doing its job very well then.


----------



## greasemonky89

Now the problem i have is i keep bsod when i run prime blend test. I have my voltages up and my ram tested fine on memtest+. Cpu passed the large test but only blend test crashed. Occt though on 3 hours never does doing small .


----------



## greasemonky89

Psu is a corsair cx600m and is brand new. Never drops 12v so far. Solid 12.6. So im confused. I had to loosen timing back to 9-9-9-24 34t and 2000 nd freq and i bsod no matter what on blend test nothing else.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> Now the problem i have is i keep bsod when i run prime blend test. I have my voltages up and my ram tested fine on memtest+. Cpu passed the large test but only blend test crashed. Occt though on 3 hours never does doing small .


If you are using FSB for your OC and the RAM is overclocked, you may need to lower your FSB/RAM speed. Memtest is good, but it won't always be enough to verify overclocked RAM's stability.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> If you are using FSB for your OC and the RAM is overclocked, you may need to lower your FSB/RAM speed. Memtest is good, but it won't always be enough to verify overclocked RAM's stability.


Havent even used fsb to add more to my oc. Ram is corsair vengeance running at stock timings. Fsb/dram is 4:1 so fsb is at stock 200mhz. I upped voltage on vcore and nb since it was at 2400mhz.regardless it blue screens only on blend test. Dropped nb to stock 2000mhz same thing. I wonder if this mobo even likes 1600mhz ram. Ill try down clocking to 1333mhz. Sucks cause it supports up to 1666 oc ram.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

This cheap little asus board i got for my son's rig actually likes the 1666 you mentioned....

I can run the following with his unlocked propus.....

240 x 15 for 3.6GHz and DDR3 1600

Or 250 x 14.5 for 3.5GHz and DDR3 1666

Both with CL9-9-9-24-33 1T on a first gen rip jaws kit, 1.55v.

Due to the increase in RAM speed and NB speed, the 3.5GHz setting almost does as well as the 3.6GHz setting with it's reduced NB and RAM.

Mind you. all of the CPU speeds I am running are due to the power limitations of his 450 PSU, and the cooking hot VRM's on the motherboard. It's ust a tiny little micro atx budget rig I built for him for Christmas.

I really want to crank this thing up to 4GHz with all 4 cores unlocked.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> Havent even used fsb to add more to my oc. Ram is corsair vengeance running at stock timings. Fsb/dram is 4:1 so fsb is at stock 200mhz. I upped voltage on vcore and nb since it was at 2400mhz.regardless it blue screens only on blend test. Dropped nb to stock 2000mhz same thing. I wonder if this mobo even likes 1600mhz ram. Ill try down clocking to 1333mhz. Sucks cause it supports up to 1666 oc ram.


I see. Maybe double check that the RAM timings and DRAM-Voltage have been set correctly then. It is possible that upping the CPU-NB voltage may help, it supplies voltage to the IMC (integrated memory controller).


----------

